#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-06
<NCommander> Is anyone working on gstreamer0.10?
<lool> NCommander: These were uploaded in Debian I think
<NCommander> I see
<lool> seb128: Re: shared-mime-info, I updated the upstream and added a recommends in glib :-/
<lool> and a depends in evince
<seb128> lool: what made you change opinion on the topic?
<lool> mccaslen saying the distributors should require it
<lool> I still think evince is broken (as listed upstream)
<lool> and glib too, but that's another topic
<lool> seb128: In fact, I'm still convinced that this is a broken situation
<lool> But I don't want debian/ubuntu to play badly if that's an upstream expectation
<lool> IOW, if you ask be about correct packaging, I think the recommends is a bad idea, but because I don't want to hurt upstream I'm adding it nevertheless  :-/
<lool> seb128: You see, in the case of evince it's really a Depends
<seb128> ok, I was just wondering if there was something which was discussed on IRC or something because the bug discussion is not far from what we discussed on IRC
<lool> seb128: When we discussed it on IRC, I went to check whether there was a .spec in glib svn, but as there wasn't, I couldn't check whether fedora was requiring it
<lool> It's really sad that they make it an upstream requirement like this, it's really not negligible for chroots or vms
<lool> I even suspect it might introduce another build-dep loop when bootstrapping ports
<seb128> it's only a recommends
<lool> Yeah
<seb128> you are not forced to install those
<lool> I think they use a stronger dependency than us in the rpm packaging
<seb128> well, technically if you want a 100% functionnal gio you need shared-mime-info
<lool> So I'm really adding the dependency for upstream's concerns here, not for actually solving evince problem   :-/
<seb128> if that the mimetype, icons, etc informations
<seb128> s/if that/it has
<lool> Yeah but not all apps need this and it's heavy
<seb128> I don't think fedora for example cares about minimal environment
<seb128> they think standard desktop installation
<lool> exactly
<seb128> it's not heavy in fedora standards
<lool> and glib is used outside of the desktop these days
<seb128> it's not heavy for a modern desktop and you want it on a desktop environment
<lool> We're not speaking of glibc, but it's the same order of magnitude
<seb128> they optimize for what is 99% of their usecase
<lool> Like 11500 rdeps on libc and 2150 on libglib
<seb128> maybe the debian packaging system lacks granularity
<seb128> we should have Desktop-Recommends Server-Recommends Bootstrap-Recommends ;-)
<lool> Well in this case we even have the possibility to detect apps using the explicit content type guessing api
<lool> Just not via the variadic args
<seb128> it's not used only for that though
<lool> Perhaps I should only be pulling this instead?  hmm complex and not reliable
<seb128> it's used for getting icons properties too for example
<NCommander> hey seb128
<seb128> hello NCommander*
<lool> This is all quite unfortunate   :-/
<NCommander> seb128, any news on gstreamer0.10?
<crevette> hello
<seb128> NCommander: "news"?
<seb128> NCommander: like some news are expected?
<NCommander> seb128, like someone fixed the FTBFS?
<NCommander> or is working on it?
<seb128> NCommander: I just come back from weekend care to give some context?
<seb128> oh, it ftbfs, I forgot about that
<NCommander> *is someone
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Nasty one too
<lool> there's a new version in debian
<seb128> slomo: any idea about http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17880819/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.gstreamer0.10_0.10.20.2-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> lool: I'll have a look to this one ;-)
<lool> I'd guess the -scan causes memory corruption
<lool> You'd need to valgrind it
<NCommander> lool, this is why C is evil, and Ada should replace it
 * NCommander runs
<Keybuk> seb128: more evo problems today
<Keybuk> unread counts in the folder list don't match the folder
<Keybuk> *sigh*
<Keybuk> I don't suppose there's a configure option to disable the silly sqlite stuff?
<seb128> counts are known to be broken and no
<Keybuk> I guess there won't be a fix for this before intrepid, since they've released now?
<slomo> seb128: that's scary :) since when does it happen?
<Keybuk> had another case of "folder contents in evolution don't match server" this morning as well
<Keybuk> evo was convinced there were mails in the folder that were unread, server convinced the folder was empty
<slomo> seb128: and did it happen with 0.10.21 too? (please sync all gst packages and what's the decision about new codec installation stuff now? bgigest problem are the translations in gnome-codec-install imho)
<seb128> slomo: since this sync of gstreamer, I didn't retry since though
<seb128> slomo: codecs -> mvo should know better
 * crevette points http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=543389 to Keybuk :)
<seb128> slomo: all are stable updates?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 543389 in Mailer "Camel Disk summary bugs" [Critical,New]
<slomo> seb128: yes, gst0.10-python 0.10.13 and 0.10.21 of core and base
<seb128> Keybuk: was that issue in a folder which was working before? is the folder an inbox?
<Keybuk> crevette: open bugs that aren't fixed *sigh*
<seb128> slomo: ok thanks
<Keybuk> seb128: the folder works fine on my hardy box
<Keybuk> it's a Maildir via imap
<slomo> seb128: if the failure is still there i'll take a look :)
<seb128> slomo: thanks
<seb128> Keybuk: worded differently, did this folder was showed correctly under 2.24?
<slomo> seb128: also, please sync ugly later when i upload it to experimental :) important bugfix... same for ffmpeg ;)
<seb128> Keybuk: or is it possible to be a broken index staying there since you used 2.23.
<seb128> slomo: ok
<Keybuk> seb128: I've wiped my summary db several times
<Keybuk> most recently only last week
<Keybuk> I can wipe it again and see what happens
<seb128> Keybuk: is the folder an inbox or a imap folder?
<Keybuk> imap folder
<seb128> and do you modify the box by some other means while evolution is running?
<Keybuk> only via other imap clients
<seb128> ok, I'm wondering if that would be the issue
<Keybuk> and tbh, probably not even then - since this is on the laptop
<seb128> I've a similar issue on an inbox
<seb128> and I start suspecting the fact that I clean this one use fetchmail regularly and that evolution doesn't like the folder to change this way
<seb128> Keybuk: do you get some error on the command line when selecting the folder?
<Keybuk> err, dunno
<Keybuk> I'm currently wiping the .evolution directory :p
<seb128> look into the .xsession-errors?
<Keybuk> (evolution:18556): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJ
<Keybuk> ECT (object)' failed
<Keybuk> maybe
<Keybuk> (evolution:18556): camel-WARNING **: Camel operation status stack non empty:
<Keybuk> maybe
<Keybuk> (evolution:18556): camel-WARNING **: Error during searching SELECT uid FROM 'Lis
<Keybuk> ts' WHERE (NOT ((junk = 1))): no such table: Lists
<Keybuk> but wasn't that folder
<Keybuk> sys:1: Warning: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<seb128> right
<seb128> Keybuk: that's http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550998
<Keybuk> there's a veritable smorgasbord of scary looking errors here :p
<ubottu> Gnome bug 550998 in Mailer "Evolution doesn't refresh the INBOX folder" [Normal,New]
<seb128> or it looks similar
<slomo> seb128: ok, ugly does not need to be synced, the patch was already there since 0.10.9-1 :)
<seb128> slomo: there is probably some other interesting changes no?
<seb128> slomo: syncing libgstreamer, base and python now
<slomo> seb128: nothing critical was changed in ugly... and there will be new good/bad releases in 2 weeks with some really nice changes (early enough for intrepid?)
<seb128> slomo: are those mainly bug fixes new version or disruptive ones? and will they roll pre-versions first?
<slomo> seb128: there will be pre-releases this night... and they contain many bugfixes but also new features (and for example the fluendo mpeg demuxer and muxers are in gst-plugins-bad now)
<seb128> slomo: new feature are not really an issue, what is an issue is disruptives changes to existant code which could lead to things not working correctly that users expect to be working ;-)
<slomo> seb128: well, those kind of changes exist too unfortunately :) but then there's much testing (automated and manual) for regressions before the pre-releases become the real releases
<seb128> ok, let's consider those when the pre-versions will be in debian
<slomo> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> the schedule is a bit tight for intrepid
<slomo> seb128: btw, if the gstreamer build failure is still there it would be great if someone with access to those machines could try to reproduce it and give me a backtrace :)
<seb128> slomo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18252719/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.gstreamer0.10_0.10.21-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> hi seb128 !
<seb128> hey didrocks
<didrocks> swfdec 0.8 is still in debian NEW, preventing from upgrading gnome-swfdec. Can we take it and reshape it for intrepid? (as this is a new package entitled swfdec0.8, the risk seems to be minor).
<seb128> didrocks: do they have a vcs? in which case just take the packaging and do a fake sync upload
<didrocks> hum, searching for it
<didrocks> hum, nothing show that they are packaging it in a VCS :/
<seb128> didrocks: do the update then
<seb128> didrocks: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/swfdec0.8_0.8.0-1.html has a summary
<seb128> use the same naming, etc
<didrocks> ok, will try this out tonight ^^ (apparently, no special changes in the changelog)
<didrocks> (btw, the naming is horrible, but there must be some reasons I do not understand, probably ^^)
<seb128> what naming?
<didrocks> for binaries packages: swfdec0.8_0.8.0-x...
<seb128> well, that's source_version
<didrocks> as the version number is used in the package name, it is repeated two times
<seb128> they version the source name because upstream does it
<seb128> and that allow to install a stable and an unstable version
<seb128> not very useful for a distro but that's an upstream choice
<didrocks> oh, that's the reason why the version is included in the package name? Ok, thanks for the info :)
<didrocks> (having unstable and stable installation, with different package names)
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> ok, restarting to try changes and having lunch, be back later
<asac> seb128: when will we get the glib fix for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18258143/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-ia64.network-manager_0.7~~svn20081004t225044-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<asac> seb128: (we talked about that a while ago if you remember ... thought it was fix committed upstream)
<seb128> asac: it has been commited upstream but they don't roll glib tarballs every week, we can backport the change if you think that's important, I was under the impression than nobody uses intrepid and network-manager on those archs though
<asac> seb128: i think powerpc would qualify as a valid "NM" candidate
<asac> seb128: i can also workaround in NM
<seb128> would be better if you can do that for now, glib is on sync with debian and I don't fancy introducing ubuntu specific diff only to fix a porter arch issue if not required
<seb128> asac: they will roll a new tarball for GNOME 2.24.1 before intrepid and you can drop the workaround then
<asac> seb128: ok
<asac> thats fine
<seb128> asac: thanks
<seb128> Ampelbein, didrocks, huats: anybody wanting to write the MIR required for gimp 2.6 or work on the f-spot 0.5 update?
<didrocks> seb128: I can handle it :)
<seb128> didrocks: which one? ;-)
<didrocks> let's say gimp it will be my first, so, looking for some doc
<seb128> didrocks: ok, gegl and babl need a mir then, that's documented on the wiki let me know if you want the wikipage
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I was on the phone. Yes, if you have directly the wiki page (MIR search give back a lot of results)
<seb128> didrocks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot :)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: first MIR done (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusiongegl). I will open the bug tomorrow, when the second one will be done.
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks
<dobey> seb128: it looks like ubiquity is broken, and the change cjw mentions only exposes the problem in the ubiquity tarball :)
<seb128> dobey: could you join #ubuntu-devel and tell that to cjwatson directly? thanks
<seb128> or reply on the bug
<seb128> thanks for looking to the issue ;-)
<dobey> i commented on the bug and marked it fixed, as i added an error check
<seb128> dobey: ok, thank you
<dobey> no problem
<didrocks> seb128: swfdec is now done (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swfdec0.6/+bug/279207), I made it a dependency of swfdec-gnome, merging the changes. I will try to do the swfdec-gnome package tomorrow. Jumping into some social life :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279207 in swfdec-gnome "Please sponsor swfdec-gnome 2.24.0 and swfdec 0.8 to intrepid" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-07
<cody-somerville> Hi bfiller :)
<bfiller> cody-somerville: hey there
<bfiller> cody-somerville: what's going on?
<cody-somerville> Trying to diagnose a bug in gnome-power-manager at the moment. Yourself?
<crevette> hello seb128
<seb128> lut crevette
<didrocks> plop seb128 & crevette
<crevette> salut dobey
<crevette> salut didrocks
<crevette> salut *
<didrocks> seb128: swfdec0.8 and gnome-swfdec ready to go (bug #279207) :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279207 in swfdec-gnome "Please sponsor swfdec-gnome 2.24.0 and swfdec 0.8 to intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279207
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: I noticed, will have a look later
<seb128> slomo: hum, gstreamer still doesn't build, is it really required to build the html documentation at build time? it's not shipped in the upstream tarball?
<slomo> seb128: please sync the next versions from experimental, i.e. 0.10.21-2 of core and base :) there was a bug that required gtk-doc to be installed in any case
<slomo> seb128: for the other build failure... could you get me backtraces from one of the machines where it fails? :)
<seb128> slomo: I tried locally and no luck, will try to ping some buildd admin about that
<slomo> seb128: it might be that the file system has problems with mmap'd files, iirc the registry is loaded via mmap() if possible... but then this should've happened in older versions too
<seb128> didrocks: how are the gimp mir writting going?
<seb128> slomo: let's see how the new version build or not
<slomo> seb128: well, the docs build failure should be gone... everything else is unchanged :)
<slomo> mvo: ping? :)
<seb128> slomo: I think all those failed on the doc builds
<slomo> seb128: all that called just binary-arch failed while installing the html docs, the binary-indep/binary-arch build failed with a segfault or something while loading the registry for generating docs
<mvo> slomo: pong
<slomo> mvo: seb128 said that you know what the plan with the codec installation stuff is... :)
<seb128> slomo: right, which brings back to "why do you need to generate those a buildtime"?
<seb128> slomo: the GNOME packages usually have the html in the tarball, building those again is just increasing the build-depends, build time and trouble
<mvo> slomo: heh :) the plan keep what we have for intrepid and decide in intrepid+1 :)
<seb128> mvo: we are in the middle of a transition for intrepid no?
<mvo> seb128: yes, but I added code to make the new stuff appear in the old stuff. so we should be fine
<slomo> mvo: so you're changing all gstreamer packages that seb128 synced back to the old behaviour? ;)
<slomo> seb128: good question
<mvo> slomo: no, I just added code in the codec extraction script that checks the Packages files in addtion to the package themselfs
<didrocks> seb128: currently doing the second one
<seb128> didrocks: thanks ;-)
<mvo> slomo: so we don't need to modify the current codec installer. its less flexible
<didrocks> seb128: I have a job too, you know ;)
<didrocks> well huats do not call it a job ^^
<didrocks> s/do/does
<seb128> didrocks: right, but you worked on swfdec so I though you maybe had finished those
<mvo> slomo: but meant that we had only minimal code changes after feature freeze
<didrocks> seb128: no, swfdec was "for the pleasure" :)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I will finish the second one in the hour
<mvo> slomo: will you come to UDS? I think it will be a topic there then
<slomo> mvo: oh, ok :) then you just have to make sure that _no_ package containing gstreamer codecs is build with the new dh_gstscancodecs but doesn't have the new control fields
<slomo> mvo: nope :) but if there's something to discuss i'll try to attend from here
 * didrocks still waiting for UDS sponsorshing answers :)
<mvo> slomo: thanks, that is good to know. sounds like I should double check that as well
<mvo> nm-rocker?!?
<slomo> mvo: i think the codec installation stuff as it's in debian now is more or less perfect... only the installation application needs some tweaking, some parts are still a bit hacky, there's no use documentation and we need more translations than just french and german :)
<mvo> slomo: cool, good to know
<mvo> hm, the only package that not got synced seems to be "plugins-farsight" from aug 05
<slomo> mvo: for example the searching for the required packages currently is done from the main thread with polling the main loop every n packages ;) i was too lazy to find out how threads in python work
<slomo> seb128: did you sync gst-ffmpeg already?
<seb128> slomo: oh no forgot about this one
<seb128> slomo: it has ubuntu changes though, can't be synced
<seb128> "     - debian/rules: enable the encoders" should be easy ;-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gst-ffmpeg is the old version
<mvo> just to clarify (and so that I can double check if the adapter code is ok) - what packages are going to be synced?
<seb128> slomo: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg experimental 0.10.5-1 is the one to sync right?
<slomo> seb128: yes
<seb128> slomo: synced
<seb128_> slomo: ok so it built everywhere but on i386 now
<seb128_> slomo: I'm tempted to just disable the documentation build
<seb128> slomo: I get the build failure locally but I'm not sure how to debug it
<didrocks> seb128: the two MIR are ready (bug #279563 and bug #279565)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279563 in gegl "Main Inclusion Request: gegl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279565 in babl "Main Inclusion Request: babl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279565
<seb128> pitti: can you have a look to those today? they are gimp 2.6 build requirements
<seb128> can -> could
<didrocks> seb128: is there someone handling fspot update?
<slomo> seb128: which one?
<slomo> seb128: GST_REGISTRY_FORK="no" $command
<slomo> and that in gdb
<pitti> seb128: would like to finish my current debugging session, after lunch is ok?
<seb128> pitti: sure no hurry
<seb128> slomo: sorry I was having lunch
<seb128> slomo: gtk-doc: Running scanner gstreamer-scan
<seb128> Could not initialize GStreamer
<seb128> slomo: but I don't know what command to run, running ./gstreamer-scan does lead to an error
<didrocks> seb128: maybe you didn't read it :) I was asking you if anybody is handling fspot update :)
<seb128> didrocks: no I didn't, nobody replied no
<didrocks> ok, so, let's try it (this evening too) :)
<seb128> didrocks: bug #271895, it looks like somebody started working on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271895 in f-spot "update f-spot to 0.5" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271895
<didrocks> seb128: ok, great :)
<didrocks> will find another thing to do ^^
<slomo> seb128: hmm, it's more or less gst-inspect-0.10 that is called there...
<seb128> slomo: I don't know what argument to give it
<seb128> stracing ellipsize the arguments lists
<slomo> seb128: it's not exactly easy... you have to tell gsteamer where the plugins are, you have to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH, etc... hrm, i'll tell you what to do later, ok?
<seb128> slomo: ok thanks
<seb128> what I don't get is that make works but debuild doesn't
<mvo> seb128: -v -s 1024 should give you full srace output
<seb128> mvo: ah right, thanks
<lool> mvo: Over the WE, I wanted to change gdebi to use some helper process instead of relying on a vte patch in response to some Debian RC bug; but some Debian guy actually wrote exactly that over the WE; do you think we can merge this solution in the upstream gdebi tree?
<lool> or is there still an advantage in the vte solution?
<mvo> lool: let me have a look at the patch
<mvo> lool: in what bug is the patch ? I had a look at the debian page and the two "patch-available" bugs are both translation updates
<mvo> lool: that reminds me that gdebi should probably move into pkg-gnome or something (because strato is no longer active with it and I lack time to properly maintain it in debian)
<lool> mvo: search for nmu diff
<lool> mvo http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=493353
<ubottu> Debian bug 493353 in gdebi "[gdebi] can't install packages" [Grave,Closed]
<lool> diff is inline in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=493353#39
<lool> mvo: yeah stratus got pulled in the black hole
<lool> mvo: it's ok to host it in pkg-gnome, but it would still need someone to actively care for it in Debian   :-/
<lool> update-manager and notifier are comparable and suffer from lack of love as well
<mvo> lool: geh, that is really a hack :/ and just because my python-vte patch is not accepted? oh well
<seb128> mvo: vte is a pkg-gnome package so using the patch in debian should be no issue
<mvo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=501133 has the patch
<ubottu> Debian bug 501133 in vte "please add patch to allow keeping fds open" [Important,Closed]
<test> im having parachat issues
<test> lol
<test> can anyone help me
<mvo> iirc the keep fd stuff is important for progress reporting inside gdebi as well (install progress reporting)
<didrocks> lool: yeah, libbabl-0.0-0dev is a really awful name :)
<mvo> seb128: the patch for the keep-fd for vte got submited but is not applied (tv submited it)
 * mvo feels a bit gulity but he just does not have time to maintain all the packages in both debian and ubuntu
<seb128> mvo: but it could be applied if lool wanted to do it for example
<mvo> seb128: right, that would be good IMO - I think the progress reporting in gdebi is broken without it too (would have to double check though)
<mvo> seb128: my i965 system is currently upgrading, I will let you know about compiz when its done
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks
<lool> mvo: Well I kind of agree with the fact the gdebi shouldn't rely on special vte features, especially if not merged upstream, and having an intermediate binary to relay the data makes complete sense to me
<lool> mvo: But we could work on the implementation
<lool> seb128: IIRC, I considered the patch a long while ago, and was convinced not to take it because upstream didn't want it
<mvo> asac: network manager is telling me (during a release upgrade) that it can not find some of its resources and that it can not continue. is that a known issue?
<mvo> asac: (hardy -> intrepid)
<asac> mvo: yes. thats a known issue. wait a second please
<asac> mvo: (to test ;))
<asac> mvo: thats a dialog that repeatetly pops up right?
<asac> mvo: if so please dont change anything ;)
<asac> mvo: its #277084
<asac> mvo: please try:
<asac> <asac> ln -s /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-vpn-active-lock.png
<asac> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-vpn-lock.png
<asac> and the same for nm-device-wired-autoip  icon
<asac> (just link it somewhere else)
<tjaalton> there's a 2GB file limit on gvfs-sftp?
<seb128> tjaalton: not that I know but I didn't try to copy one of those either
<seb128> brb, downgrading intel video driver
<mvo> asac: it seems to have just come up once, I clicked on it and now its gone
<mvo> asac: but a icon problem sounds plausible, the icon for it looks broken now
<mvo> seb128: compiz&vidoe playing is fine here (i965) - strnage
<seb128> bah
<asac> mvo: yes. just wondered if you could create those links and see if the problem goes away
<asac> i would then ship them in the applet to not cause this transition issue
<seb128> mvo: gst-launch displays those on my installation
<seb128> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<seb128>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)
<seb128>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()
<mvo> asac: is that the pending fix? if so, I can do it in a test VM (the upgrade on real HW is always a bit more work to setup with partimage etc)
<asac> mvo: would be nice if you could verify that those are all resources missing before i implement the fix
<asac> mvo: i am scared that it also wants to load "glade" resources :(
<asac> mvo: if you want a prepared fix to test, I would have to do that first :)
<mvo> asac: adding the symlinks should be fine, give me some minutes, I add it
<asac> let me know. i would jump on that train now then
<asac> ok cool
<mvo> I can't see a train here?
<asac> heeh
<mvo> sorry, that was lame :)
<mvo> asac: I'm running the test now (will take a bit)
<asac> mvo: go go go ;)
<mvo> asac: its still going strong!
<asac> mvo: rock ;) ... so which links did you setup? just the two above?
<mvo> asac: just the two above (before statring the install)
<asac> mvo: before?
<asac> shouldnt those icons be there before the upgrade?
<asac> oh ... ok i think i know what you meann
<asac> :)
<asac> i will most likely not create link to not need to do any preinst stuff, but ship the icons duped instead
<mvo> asac: sure, that is fine
<asac> mvo: or is replacing files with links to files save? (vs. replacing links to directories)?
<mvo> asac: I don't get the last sentence, but I think just duping the files (few and small) is a good appraoch
<asac> mvo: i meant if its save to replace files with links to files during upgrade ;)
<mvo> asac: should be yes, dpkg is pretty smart about this
<asac> anyway, better safe than sorry ... i will dupe
<glatzor> hello mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to introduce an alternative for gnome-codec-install
<glatzor> mvo, would a corresponding patch be still accepted?
<glatzor> This would help me to avoid dpkg-divert in packagekit
<glatzor> mvo, do you know any details about your Ubucon partipation?
<glatzor> mvo, I will be there from friday evening to Sunday evening.
<mvo> still not, sorry
<mvo> glatzor: slomo reworked it for debian, its now part of the packages file (the information)
<mvo> glatzor: depends on the patch :)
<mvo> a dpkg-divert would certainly not be ideal
<glatzor> mvo, It should only be 10 lines of death :)
<mvo> glatzor: it sounds pretty dangerous at this point of release, is it worth it?
<glatzor> mvo, not really
<glatzor> :)
<mvo> glatzor: I have a look if its small and not dangerous, promised :)
<slomo> glatzor: gnome-codec-install is nowadays (in debian) just an application that provides the gstreamer-codec-install alternative
<seb128> slomo: I'll disable the html api build in ubuntu for now as a workaround
<slomo> seb128: ok :)
<seb128> slomo: still let me know if you have ideas on how to debug details later or if you want to disable the api build in debian, I would prefer to keep the packages in sync ;-)
<slomo> seb128: i'll give you details tomorrow... best would be if you could tell me how to reproduce it ;)
<seb128> slomo: try building gstreamer0.10 on an intrepid
<slomo> seb128: ok, will do... you said "make" works while debuild doesn't, right?
<seb128> slomo: right, it's weird, I tried to figure why, I'm wondering if that's not a out of srcdir build against srcdir build issue
<seb128> slomo: I just use debuild, it breaks
<seb128> then I can debuild binary how many times I want it still breaks
<seb128> but make works
<seb128> make after the failed debuild
<seb128> ie, same configure options, etc
<slomo> weird
<slomo> maybe the env variables set by debuild?
<seb128> could be, I'm not sure what it sets though
<mvo> seb128: do you have a opinion on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rarian/+bug/256131 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256131 in rarian "failed to upgrade : "update-xmlcatalog: error: entity already registered"" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> I was not able to reproduce this myself yet, have you seen it somewhere?
<davmor2> mvo: is this a straight upgrade from hardy?
<mvo> davmor2: I think so, but I haven't alnalyzed in deep yet
<davmor2> mvo: If you want I can try an upgrade tomorrow morning and if I get the error let you know if you want
<mvo> davmor2: I suspect only a small subset of people see it, I don't get it here in my vm upgrade test for example
<davmor2> mvo: I'm testing on hw with nvidia card in
<ember> mvo i get it from etch to unstable in Debian
<mvo> ember: hm, thanks. I hope I can find out more aobut it
 * walters wonders why the forums require a login just to view an attachment
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-08
<seb128> hello everybody
<ajmitch> hello seb128
<seb128> hey ajmitch, it has been a while, how are you?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<seb128> good thanks
<seb128> buse as usual ;-)
<ajmitch> how's intrepid going?
<ajmitch> heh, so am I :)
<seb128> intrepid looks good imho, still quite some bugs that would be nice to fix though
<seb128> but we are getting there ;-)
 * ajmitch was running into a bug recently that was forwarded upstream awhile ago - the missing desktop icons
<ajmitch> rather hard to track down what was going wrong there :)
<seb128> which one?
<ajmitch> bug 218070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218070 in nautilus "Nautilus not showing the desktop icons & wallpaper on login" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218070
<ajmitch> race conditions, possibly, pretty much only happened with a cd in the drive
 * ajmitch should update to the latest packages first
<didrocks> morning o/
<ajmitch> hi
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> slomo: hey, could you look at bug #279800?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279800 in gstreamer0.10 "GStreamer update (7-Oct-2008, Intrepid) causes Banshee crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279800
<slomo> seb128: sure
<seb128> slomo: thanks ;-)
<slomo> i can't reproduce it though, this needs a backtrace ;)
<seb128> slomo: ok, I though the bug was not very useful but that was in case you knew about a similar issue ;-)
<slomo> seb128: well, i run banshee since ~2 hours with latest gstreamer today... and many hours yesterday without a single problem ;)
<seb128> slomo: maybe the bug is amd64 specific, or maybe you play mp3 and the guy ogg
<seb128> asac, lool, pitti: could anybody look to the babl and gegl mir so the new gimp which has been uploaded on monday can build? ;-)
<pitti> oh, sure
<seb128> pitti: sorry for nagging about this one it would just be nice to give the new version testing before intrepid ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no need to be, you are totall yright
<pitti> didrocks: FYI, some fields in the MIR aren't filled out, and in "Dependencies" you don't need to specify the binaries of the source package you are filing the MIR on; it should list the dependencies that this package *has*, and whether they are in main
<pitti> didrocks: (no problem here, just for the future)
<davmor2> seb128: ping me when it's in I'm smoke testing till RC I can play around with it for a bit :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti: can I make apport catch any crash on the system easily? ie local binaries ones too
<pitti> seb128: not with an option; however, you can hack /usr/share/apport/apport and drop the paragraph on line 258ff
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: or just enable core dumps, that might suffice for your needs
<pitti> since for unpackaged binaries, there isn't a lot what apport would give you on top of a core dump
<seb128> right
<pitti> (ulimit -c unlimited)
<didrocks> pitti: thx. I will note it :)
<Ng> presumably when I plug in a removable storage device and hal sends out the dbus notification, it's nautilus that should pick up on that and mount it?
<seb128> who wants to do the totem-pl-parser and totem new version updates?
<Ng> (still trying to figure out why my machine at home isn't doing that. hal sees it, sends the dbus notification, and me calling gnome-mount by hand works, so it seems like it's the nautilus stage which isn't working)
<seb128> Ng: depending of the device, it should rather ask what you want to do
<Ng> seb128: I have Music Player set to Open Folder
<Ng> hmm, I didn't actually check if hal was reporting the ipod as an audio player, but it ought to
<seb128> Ng: that's working for me, I doubt nautilus is buggy there but maybe it doesn't find the matching properties for the device
<Ng> I'm pretty much certain it's something wrong with that install, since it works fine on my laptop
<Ng> it would just be nice to be able to debug it enough to fix it, rather than have to apply nuclear reinstall options ;)
<Ng> I was able to monitor hal and dbus to ensure they were behaving correctly, but I don't know of a way to do that with nautilus
<seb128> Ng: lshal --monitor and plug the device? also lshal > log before and after plugin it and copy the diff somewhere
<Ng> I'll give those a try when I get home, but even if it wasn't showing up as an audio player it should still have mounted, right?
<Ng> (fwiw it gets an ipod icon, so something clearly knows it's an ipod)
<seb128> Ng: not really, the nautilus code filter on properties, it'll do the audio player action only if the right capabilities are set
<Ng> but if that capability was missing it would just look like USB storage?
<seb128> Ng: what ipod model do you have?
<Ng> 80gb classic
<seb128> Ng: it can have a correct icon set but wrong capabilities
<Ng> hrm
<seb128> the icon is also a property
<Ng> I wonder if one can manipulate the power state of a USB port such that it seems like a device has been ejected/inserted, because then I could leave the ipod at home and be able to experiment from here ;)
<pitti> Ng: I believe that's possible with some fiddling
<pitti> Ng: you can use the "bind" and "unbind" sysfs properties to attach/detach the device from the usb-storage driver
<Ng> ooh
<seb128> slomo: ok, good informations on the gstreamer build issue now
<seb128> slomo:
<seb128> #0  gst_registry_binary_cache_finish (registry=<value optimized out>, cache=0x0, success=0) at gstregistrybinary.c:353
<seb128> 353	    g_remove (cache->tmp_location);
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> #0  gst_registry_binary_cache_finish (registry=<value optimized out>, cache=0x0, success=0) at gstregistrybinary.c:353
<seb128> #1  0x400b0928 in gst_registry_binary_write_cache (registry=0x92ae808,
<seb128>     location=0x92af2a0 "/root/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i486.bin") at gstregistrybinary.c:841
<seb128> #2  0x4004457f in scan_and_update_registry (default_registry=0x92ae808,
<seb128>     registry_file=0x92af2a0 "/root/.gstreamer-0.10/registry.i486.bin", write_changes=1, error=0x0) at gst.c:761
<seb128> #3  0x400451b5 in ensure_current_registry (error=0xbfecc7d0) at gst.c:823
<seb128> #4  0x400468eb in init_post (context=0x9295880, group=0x92962b0, data=0x0, error=0xbfecc7d0) at gst.c:1096
<seb128> #5  0x40193803 in IA__g_option_context_parse (context=0x9295880, argc=0x0, argv=0x0, error=0xbfecc7d0)
<seb128>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.1/glib/goption.c:1796
<seb128> #6  0x40045fa6 in gst_init_check (argc=0x0, argv=0x0, err=0xbfecc7d0) at gst.c:434
<seb128> slomo: cache=0x0 so cache->tmp_location == crash
<slomo> thanks
<pitti> Ng: e. g. if you look into /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb-storage, you have symlinks to the bound devices
<pitti> Ng: if you write the name of one of them to "unbind" or "bind", you can detach/attach it
 * pitti tests
<slomo> seb128: that one is easy to fix... but unfortunately it's only called when something else before goes really wrong
<Ng> pitti: nice. I don't want to take up too much time with this though - my busted install isn't yous guys' problem, especially right before a release :)
<slomo> seb128: ah... non-writable home? :)
<slomo> seb128: could you try again with a patch in a few minutes? :)
<seb128> slomo: well, building under a standard user not using sudo so it tries accessing the wrong directory
<seb128> slomo: sure
<pitti> Ng: echo -n '1-8.4:1.0' | sudo tee  unbind
<pitti> Ng: that works for me (in that dir), after doing the same with "bind", the USB stick appears like just being plugged in
<pitti> Ng: the -n is important, though :)
<slomo> seb128: http://freedesktop.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gstreamer/gstreamer/gst/gstregistrybinary.c.diff?r1=1.36&r2=1.37
<pitti> anyway, lunch o'clock
<slomo> seb128: if it works i'll upload a new version to debian with this patch ;)
<seb128> slomo: that fixed the debuild binary which was breaking, I'll do a full build to be sure next but the patch makes sense and seems to work, new debian revision using it would be welcome ;-) I'm wondering why it didn't break on the debian buildds though
<Ng> pitti: cool thanks :)
<slomo> seb128: because most of them have writable home... it probably failed on some, i didn't check yet
<seb128> slomo: ok
<seb128> Ng: let's take this discussion there maybe to not flood #gnome-hackers ;-)
<Ng> sure
<seb128> Ng: those softwares have gtk fileselectors
<Ng> but they don't work very well for this
<seb128> why ?
<seb128> the patch I pointed just do the transparent mapping to give those applications which don't understand gvfs uris a .gvfs fuse local url
<seb128> the gvfs mount is transparently used in this case
<Ng> yeah so that patch will fix one of the OOo problems (which is that it does very badly when yo ulaunch it on a remote file)
<seb128> when using nautilus or a gtk fileselector
<Ng> as I mentioned, firefox3 doesn't seem to show remote shares for whatever reason (and yes, I have failed to file a bug about this since it was brought to my attention on friday)
<seb128> so now in which case on a standard ubuntu desktop to you open non local files using something which is not nautilus or a gtkfilechooser?
<seb128> that's a firefox bug
<seb128> well not really, as said they probably set the fileselector to local mode which made sense in a gnome-vfs context
<seb128> since they don't use gnomevfs and were not able to deal with those locations
<Ng> in a standard ubuntu desktop that doesn't happen, I have to admit that, but that's simply because everything there is a GNOME app. My point is really that we're spending all this effort dancing around making things work for non-GNOME apps when one change would instantly fix everything
<Ng> I could just say "go to Remote/workshare" and it would always work in everything
<seb128> what efforts are we doing?
<seb128> you can already do that
<seb128> what you ask is to symlink .gvfs to some non hidden directory
<Ng> not necessarily "we", but someone is patching OOo, firefox, thunderbird to use these things
<seb128> the issue is that it adds a directory GNOME users should not have to know about
<seb128> what things?
<Ng> gvfs
<seb128> no
<seb128> again, those applications not using gvfs will be given a .gvfs fuse directory
<seb128> in a transparent way
<Ng> only on launching though
<seb128> no application patching is required
<seb128> no
<seb128> on fileselector use or launching
<seb128> how do you open files if you don't use nautilus or a gtkfileselector?
<Ng> those are generally the only ways for normal users
<seb128> slomo: the patch works fine gstreamer0.10 built correctly
<Ng> and if both launching and fileselector stuff will work transparently then that will cure a lot of the problems
<Ng> I think it's a shame that it doesn't work in a generic way for non-gnome stuff, but since I'm not putting any code or money in, I don't get a say on that ;)
<seb128> Ng: right, that's what the upstream bugs I pointed are about ;-)
<slomo> seb128: perfect, thanks for getting a backtrace :)
<seb128> slomo: and thanks for fixing it ;-)
<seb128> Ng: you are just debating over the .gvfs naming there apparently
<seb128> Ng: the upstream view is that GNOME users should not have to know about mounts or mountpoint and not have this extra directory which is confusing
<seb128> Ng: the mounts are just listed in the sidebar, place menu, etc
<seb128> Ng: I think it's fair to optimize the GNOME user experience for people using GNOME, now if you have an installation where you use lot of non GNOME applications which don't have a gtkfileselector just symlink .gvfs to some other directory
<Ng> seb128: nothing would stop the Places menu showing the things that are in ~/Remote/, or the fileselctor sidebar having a section labelled "Remote" which did the same thing
<seb128> Ng: right, they just feel that would be confusing rather than bring something to expose the directory
<Ng> well I certainly look forward to seeing the patched versions :)
<seb128> Ng: because people would then have to understand mountpoint, and why a remote server is a local directory too
<Ng> err, but right now all remote servers look like local directories
<seb128> Ng: in the current case they don't have remote server showed as local directories
<seb128> no they don't
<Ng> sure they do
<seb128> they are special location in the sidebar
<Ng> nobody knows that the sidebar shows bookmarks
<Ng> they look like folders, they even have the same icon
<seb128> they have drive icons and not folder ones
<Ng> nope, because people use bookmarks to get to them
<Ng> otherwise they don't persist
<seb128> Ng: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555332
<ubottu> Gnome bug 555332 in general "connected server feature (gvfs)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> Ng: that gives a connect server feature equivalent to what gnomevfs had
<seb128> Ng: we are getting there ;-)
<Ng> aha, good :)
<Ng> well in that case I might as well pull out my last problem and hope there's a bug for that too ;)
<Ng> changing network connections :)
<seb128> changing? you mean editing?
<seb128> there is a bug but I don't think it's being worked at the moment
<Ng> people whip out an ethernet cable and roam onto wireless and gvfs doesn't seem to notice immediately that it needs to discard existing connections and reconnect
<seb128> ah
<seb128> it should be using network-manager ;-)
<Ng> afaik NM sends dbus events when it changes networks, so gvfs ought to be able to notice and reconnect
<seb128> right, there is a wishlist open about that
<Ng> ok
<Ng> well then I'll just go back to my corner and wait ;)
<Ng> thanks seb, I feel re-assured that the smart people working on this aren't all mad :)
<asac> pitti: langpack o matic ... could we pass 8.04 for hardy exports and 8.10 for intrepid to the po processor?
<asac> or is there another way i can easily guess that?
<seb128> Ng: you're welcome ;-)
<Ng> ooh actually one more thing, but not related to gvfs this time - can we have remote printer discovery enabled by default? :)
<Ng> afaics it only opens a port on 127.0.0.1:631, but I dunno if there are other security implications in having cups accepting broadcast traffic
<pitti> Ng: opening UDP 631 for discovery is ok, but we need to adapt the GUI printer dialogs accordingly
<pitti> Ng: to clearly separate locally configured, trustworthy printers, from the potentially malicious autodetected network ones
<Ng> pitti: ah right
<pitti> asac: yes, we can pass the release as an extra command line option
<asac> pitti: ok. lets look into this after release i guess.
<asac> pitti: anyway,  i rolled out the fix for bug 268674 to rookery
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268674 in language-pack-fi-base "[intrepid] Firefox Finnish localization non-existent in the package, other locales available" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268674
<pitti> asac: nice, thanks
<asac> doing a final test run right now
<asac> will let you know in 5 minutes or so
<pitti> asac: depends, do you need the 8.04/8.10 argument right now to produce correct updates for both hardy and intrepid?
<asac> pitti: we can live without it because ffox is 3.0.x in hardy and intrepid
<asac> pitti: only problem is that i cannot have a different whitelist/blacklist for 8.04/8.10
<asac> pitti: but that should be OK for now ... unless we get complains now.
<asac> pitti: so ... can you do a langpack processing run for intrepid? i got a quick verification from Mirv on the "fi" langpack, but getting broader feedback would be nice :)
<asac> pitti: or should i ask Arne?
<asac> pitti: i've some strange things going on with NM which I currently think come from consolekit/policykit (havent tracked this down completely). how sure are we that both versions work perfectly together?
<pitti> asac: langpacks are handled by Arne now
<pitti> asac: but yes, we urgently need new intrepid packs, I spoke about that with Arne
<pitti> asac: CK/PK should work fine, they haven't changed recently except for some bug fixes
<pitti> asac: CK itself has a few crashes, so if nm doesn't work, it might be due to not having a CK session
<asac> pitti: yeah. the crashes definitly struck me :) ... but i still think there is more bustage. but if you dont know anything i will look ... maybe its just a "normal" NM bug ;)
<asac> pitti: doesnt console kit persist its session so when it crashes/restarts the session can still be used?
<pitti> asac: no, it only keeps them in memory; if you restart CK, all sessions are obliviated
<asac> ouch
<asac> ;)
<pitti> (ouch++)
<james_w> hey pitti, on the subject of PK, have you seen bug 275432?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275432 in policykit "libpolkit requires files from policykit for polkit_context_init to work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275432
<asac> too bad that one cannot propagate environment changes to child processes
<asac> so we could at least update the XDG_ session or something
<pitti> james_w: no, I didn't; looking
<james_w> it's only really a problem in minimal environments
<pitti> james_w: right, this circular CK/PK dependency has caused a lot of discussion upstream, but it should only actually matter if you use the shutdown/reboot scripts
<pitti> so that dependency isn't reflected as a package Depends:
<pitti> james_w: indeed it should complain less verbosely if the PK files aren't present, I think
<james_w> yeah, I was thinking that
<james_w> it would be possible to write to code so they are still watched by inotify, even if not present
<james_w> I'll report it to Debian and upstream today shall I?
<pitti> james_w: please do, yes
<james_w> sure
<pitti> james_w: in fact, I wonder what CK's business is with watching PK's config files
<pitti> I don't see a reason why it should do that in the first place, do you?
<james_w> no, this is code in libpolkit
<james_w> ck calls polkit_context_init() which sets up the watches
<james_w> which seems valid to me
<pitti> oh, sure, sorry
<didrocks> do we need to ask for a build for each gimp plugins? (when libgimp2.0 will be updated to 2.6)
<seb128> didrocks: why, is that required?
<didrocks> seb128: in my mind, all gimp plugins were rebuilt from libgimp 2.2 -> 2.4 transition
<didrocks> (IIRC)
<seb128> didrocks: could be that they broke the compatibility then but not between the new versions
<seb128> crevette: do you have a sponsoring request bug for your g-u-s update?
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's better if the compatibility is assured :)
<crevette> seb128: no
<seb128> didrocks: I didn't try but better to look at if things are working before asking for a rebuild
<seb128> crevette: you should ;-)
<crevette> actually I'm trying to make it work with Bluez 4 at least
<crevette> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: we'll see on monday (time for all librairies and gimp to be updated and built) :)
 * crevette is in a Bluez fury these days
<seb128> didrocks: what libraries? the new gimp already built and is in intrepid
<seb128> crevette: that's cool but open a sponsoring request if you want your new version update uploaded
<crevette> seb128: yeah, just trying the version I'm building in ppa
<didrocks> libgimp2.0 will not be updated to 2.6?
<seb128> didrocks: ???
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> $ apt-cache showsrc gimp
<seb128> Package: gimp
<seb128> Binary: libgimp2.0, gimp, gimp-data, libgimp2.0-dev, libgimp2.0-doc, gimp-dbg
<seb128> didrocks: a source package can build several binaries if that's the question you are asking there
<didrocks> $ rmadison libgimp2.0
<didrocks> ... snip ...
<didrocks> libgimp2.0 | 2.4.7-1ubuntu1 |      intrepid | amd64, i386
<seb128> and gimp?
<didrocks> 2.6.0-1ubuntu1
<didrocks> oh, for source
<seb128> the gimp binary
<didrocks> 2.4.7-1ubuntu1 for binary
<seb128> it looks like the new binaries have not been published yet
<seb128> or that your mirror is lagging
<didrocks> yes, probably :)
<didrocks> (my company cache is awful, it will not update even if new pages are available)
<didrocks> (and I use the archive.ubuntu.com mirror)
<seb128> didrocks: weird, the new binaries should be published there, maybe for the next update
<didrocks> yes, hence our misunderstanding :)
<ember> seb128 mind if i update plparser and tomboy?
<seb128> ember: you can do tomboy, somebody is already working on the totem updates
<ember> oki, thanks.
<slomo> seb128: apart from the banshee crasher new gstreamer stuff works fine?
<seb128> slomo: yes, and -3 built fine on i386
<slomo> seb128: also, i heard that ffmpeg is in main now... i guess gst-ffmpeg should be in main too then? ;)
<seb128> I didn't know that ffmpeg was in main if that's not an error gst-ffmpeg could go there too ;-)
<Keybuk> I always think Banshee is almost, but not quite, appropriately named
<Keybuk> according to legend, the scream of the Banshee signifies an impending death
<Keybuk> whereas any sound from Banshee signifies *its* impending death
<dobey> haha
<dobey> there is good reason why i use rbox now instead of banshee :)
<crevette> seb128: hey
<seb128> re crevette
<crevette> seb128: did you use NM to connect to GPRS / 3G networks ?
<crevette> I would like to test with SFR
<seb128> crevette: no, I've no gprs or 3g devices
<crevette> ah, I've one on my laptop so I wanted to test
<seb128> there is a wiki page about that no?
<crevette> I've seen a lot of threads about SFR usb key
<crevette> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2111610 ah too bad for him
<crevette> it seems the 3G usb key works without any tweaks
 * crevette is happier and happier of the Linux desktop quality
<crevette> asac: around ?
<crevette> salut huats
<huats> hey crevette
<huats> :)
<asac> crevette: not really :-P
<huats> hello asac :)
<huats> and seb128 of course :)
<seb128> lut huats
<crevette> asac: are you aware of an issue were the button "Ok" keeps unsensitive when you edit parameter of a connection in NM ?
<crevette> I try editing my default 3G connection to add parameter but I can't press the button
<asac> crevette: usually that means that your settings are not complete
<asac> or invalid
<crevette> asac: I field all them to test
<crevette> I hav one combox empty I don't know why
<asac> crevette: which is that?
<crevette> band
<crevette> not sure if this is the right name in english
<asac> crevette: did you use the wizard to create that connection?
<crevette> I chose the profile among the list, ibrought pre-defined parameters
<crevette> I did that few days/weeks ago, but didn't look closely until today
<asac> crevette: ok. then remove the whitespace in your DNS list
<asac> thats a bug in the wizard atm (or the applet whatever you like more)
<crevette> doesn't change a thing
<crevette> I can perhaps delete the profile
<crevette> let's do tahr
<crevette> that
<asac> crevette: no thats not the problem
<asac> start nm-connection-editor from terminal
<asac> wait till things have settled
<asac> then open the connection and see if you see anything
<asac> crevette: most likely if you filled all fields you entered something else now that isnt legal
<asac> syntax wise
<crevette> ehy, I've some warning when starting
<crevette> and other when editing the profile
<asac> in the beginning it was most likely the dns whitepace
<asac> crevette: dont call it profile please
<asac> its a connection ;)
<crevette> ah sorry
<asac> crevette: trash that thing. then create a new onw
<asac> and remove the whitespace in dns
<crevette> ah this time the whitespace fixed the issue
<asac> crevette: right
<asac> crevette: and i am sure that when filling the other fields you made another syntax error ;)
<asac> obviously a usability issue :)
<crevette> are you intereste by some warning at start ?
<asac> crevette: paste them
<asac> if i am ill tell you :-D
<crevette> asac: some icons beside field would be a plus I assume
<asac> yeah. but if you start to do that kind of hint, then you also need to add an explanation ;)
<asac> and that explanation needs a doc and so on :-D
<asac> hehe
<asac> but yeah. a icon would be quite nice i guess
<crevette> wow taht pastebin plugin for Do is awesome
<asac> crevette: pastebinit ... worked for a while for paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> not sure if its not broken again :)
<crevette> http://pastebin.ca/1222853
<crevette> asac: I'm going to open a usability bug for NM upstream
<asac> crevette: did you use a VPN connection in the past and now dont have the package installed anymore?
<crevette> never I think
<asac> crevette: yes, please open in launchpad and in upstream bug tracker
<asac> crevette: against -applet
<crevette> you want it in launchpad too ?
<asac> crevette: i dont mind
<asac> crevette: i usually will not receive mail from upstream trackers
<asac> (or better said: i will not be able to read them regularly enough)
<crevette> ah okay
<asac> but its only important in case i have spare cycles and want to fix on my own
<asac> so just post upstream
<asac> i will proably remember ;)
<crevette> asac: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=555574 clear enough ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 555574 in nm-applet "[nm-connection-editor] inform when a value of a field is wrong" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<crevette> asac: it seems the withespace cames back each time I edit the connection
<asac> crevette: it comes back?
<crevette> yep
<asac> if that happens with wired/wireless too its definitly an applet bug
<asac> we should file that too ;)
<crevette> I don't have dns servers for wired/wireless
<crevette> :)
<crevette> at least not hard coded
<crevette> if I delete and create again my GPRS connection, the space is here
<crevette> and moreover the tooltips example has a space :)
<crevette> and if I add 2 DNS servers with space between I've the same problem
<crevette> it cames back
<crevette> « The return of the whitespace »
<asac> crevette: you can setup a new wired connection with wired + dns
<asac> to test
<crevette> asac: yeah it's what I did
<asac> crevette: ok. its reproduciable in wired too?
<crevette> yep
<asac> crevette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55340/ please test that
<asac> i guess that should fix it
<asac> let me know. i will send the patch to ML
<asac> crevette: you can just apt-get source network-manager-applet ... then apply patch and build with debuild -b
<asac> crevette: oh wait ;)
<asac> crevette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/55344/
<asac> thats the right one
<crevette> okay I'll try it
 * crevette is lazy and build it in ppa
<crevette> cpu cycle is expensive
<crevette> :)
<asac> well ... ppa makes this test take 1h instead of 3 minutes ;)
<asac> given that time is probably more expensive id oubt that this is a good deal :-D
<cody-somerville> asac, why does the PPA make it take 1h instead of 3 minutes?
<asac> cody-somerville: with some bad luck it takes ages to build. once finished, it take 1-30 minutes to publish
<asac> given that one usually forgets to run apt-get update, apt-get instlal constantly one pprobably notices 1h after upload that it can be grabbed ;)
<cody-somerville> asac, Why does it take so long for stuff to get built?
<asac> cody-somerville: have you ever used the PPA? if you are out of luck you have two linux builds and a xulrunner and a openoffice build before you get cycles ;)
<asac> but usually its starts quite instantly
<asac> (now)
<asac> still you have the huge publishing gab
<asac> gap
<cody-somerville> Yea, there is roughly 40 or so buildds now for PPAs
<cody-somerville> So you don't experience delays anymore starting the build, just waiting for it to publish?
<asac> cody-somerville: well. sometimes it takes some time even now
<asac> cody-somerville: but publishing is definitly a big issue (at least it was till last week)
<cody-somerville> any reason why?
<cody-somerville> so its fixed now?
<asac> cody-somerville: i think the publisher runs by a cronjob
<cody-somerville> ok
<asac> now in recent launchpad versions that coupled the publisher run with when things become available in launchpad
<asac> so you cannot even grab the .deb before you can find them with apt-get
<asac> cody-somerville: no not fixed
<asac> i doubt it will be fixed ;)
<asac> PPAs are just not made to do a "quick testbuild" ;)
 * cody-somerville rubs his chin.
<crevette> asac: around ?
<asac> crevette: no
<asac> :-P
<crevette> asac: it works
<crevette> I can close the dialog when there is a space between dns servers
<crevette> when I open the dialog  the space is back but it is not a pb now
<asac> crevette: thats true good.
<asac> crevette: ok sent upstream
<asac> thanks for testing
<crevette> you're welcome
<crevette> okay let's take a break
<asac> lucky you ;)
<asac> but well. i will stop now for a while too :-P
 * crevette is more tired during in holidays than during worksdays
<crevette> s/in/its/
<seb128> didrocks: there?
<norsetto> thx for your sponsoring seb128
<seb128> norsetto: thank you for working on the updates ;-)
<crevette> ah, I nees gnome-user-share sponsoring
<crevette> need
<seb128> crevette: did you open a bug?
<crevette> seb128: not exactly :)
<seb128> crevette: so no wonder that people don't sponsor your changes ;-)
<crevette> I need to look how work Sponsoring
<crevette> but i'm uncomfortable requesting sponsoring for something I can't test
<seb128> crevette: just open a bug which has a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<seb128> why can't you test it?
<crevette> seb128: sending files over bluetooth doesn't work for me, it seems obex-data-server doesn't work
<crevette> s/sending/receipt/
<seb128> does the current intrepid version works?
<crevette> seb128: no
<dobey> seb128: hey. i made a new intltool release today, btw
<seb128> dobey: I noticed and it's already in intrepid thank you ;-)
<dobey> cool
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-09
<mvo> hey seb128!
<seb128> hello mvo
<seb128> mvo: how are you?
<mvo> good, thanks. I have fine tea here, what more could I want :) ?
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mvo: could you look to the new comment on bug #273414?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273414 in gnome-control-center "gnome proxy settings system wide button has misleading function" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273414
<mvo> sure
<seb128> thanks
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning
<didrocks> seb128: you ping me yesterday?
<seb128> lut didrocks huats
<seb128> didrocks: yes, I'm wondering why you based you swfdec0.8 update on the 0.6 version rather 0.7 which was the "almost 0.8 version"
<huats> hey seb128
<didrocks> seb128: it's an error, simply, I was looking for swfdec in package.ubuntu.com and didn't see this version
<didrocks> I will correct it now
<seb128> didrocks: ok, maybe you could rebase on 0.7 so we don't loose changes makes this cycle
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> and for the package to against susbribe the bug, I use swdec0.7?
<seb128> didrocks: no, just use the bug you have now
<didrocks> ok, and was it correct to open it against an older package (as the revision number is in the package name)
<didrocks> ?
<seb128> didrocks: no real opinion on that, opening on ubuntu or the old name is working
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> is it ok to correct it for tomorrow evening?
<didrocks> (not at home this evening)
<seb128> didrocks: yes, but debian newed some packages recently so there is a chance that we get 0.8 sync on debian before ;-)
<didrocks> that will not be so bad (appart from my package counting) :-)
<seb128> don't worry about the package count ;-)
<didrocks> I am not ^^
<huats> seb128: don't listen to him... he keeps telling me his packaging rank :)
<didrocks> huats: yes, I use a RSS field to link it towards huats' page ;)
<huats> :)
<didrocks> I really think everyone were sick when we decided to elect YOU as a president ^^
<huats> :)
<huats> I'll remember that didrocks ;)
<didrocks> huats: hehe :)
<huats> seb128:  regarding the bakery/glom update. I'll contact murrayc to know a bit more about it... since in the glom sources they require bakery2.6 and I cannot find anything higher than 2.5...
<seb128> huats: ok
<seb128> huats: did you get any reply yet?
<huats> no... I have notice that the other day... but I recheck this morning... so I am sending him an email right now...
<seb128> ok
<glatzor_> mvo, morning
<mvo> hey glatzor_!
<glatzor_> mvo, I created a patch to make use of update-alternatives for gnome-codec-install, see #280633
<seb128> bah, alternatives
 * mvo ponders
<mvo> glatzor: thanks - I don't like alternatives, but I like diverts even less :) you want to be able to remove g-a-i right? otherwise it might be sufficient to have a check in the g-a-i codec install
<glatzor> mvo, currently packagekit depends on gnome-app-install :/
<glatzor> mvo, the update-app-data script is required for the desktop files processing
<glatzor> mvo, what kind of check do you mean?
<mvo> glatzor: oh, I see. we could move the script out into app-install-data-ubuntu, but that is not ideal either I guess
<glatzor> mvo, the problem is that it requires the CoreMenu class from gai
 * mvo nods
<mvo> so we need another split :) python-g-a-i and g-a-i
<glatzor> mvo, so basically we would have to ship update-app-install , AppInstall.update AppInstall.Core and AppInstal.Util in a separate package
<glatzor> mvo, I would suggest app-install-core since it is no very usable
<glatzor> as a python module
<mvo> right
<glatzor> I will open a bug and append the pathc
<mvo> glatzor: ok, but I will not apply it for intrepid (the split) because we are in deep freeze
<glatzor> mvo, that is ok
<mvo> glatzor: the update-alternative should be fine I think (I just glanced over it though)
<mvo> glatzor: thanks!
<glatzor> mvo, thanks
<huats> seb128: I had an answer from murray
<seb128> huats: likely saying that's the debian package being outdated?
<huats> so it is a new ABI/API which can be installed in parallel with the actual one
<huats> he didn't mention that :)
<seb128> right, that was expected
<huats> yep
<seb128> that's just (debian?) ubuntu not having the new version yet
<seb128> so you know what you have to do now ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> yep
<huats> I'll do that
<huats> but it will be for jaunty I think..
<huats> because of the deep freeze...
<huats> but I am preparing it
<seb128> huats: there is no such freeze yet
<huats> ok
<huats> seb128: so I am working on it right now...
<seb128> huats: good ;-)
<huats> :)
<crevette> seb128: tada !! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+bug/280715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280715 in gnome-user-share "Sponsoring request for gnome-user-share 0.40 with BlueZ 4.x patch" [Undecided,New]
<crevette> my request is not missing something
<crevette> ?
<seb128> crevette: "    - Add libnotify1 to Depends" that looks wrong, the shlibs should list libraries automatically
<seb128> crevette: otherwise the bug looks correct
<crevette> ah okay
<crevette> bug updated
<crevette> thnaks for you rhelp
<pitti> Keybuk: FYI, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2008-10-09
<mvo> no mpt ?
<didrocks> seb128: I can update tomorrow evening gimp to 2.6.1. It is a bugfixes release (http://developer.gimp.org/NEWS-2.6) (thx to kagou) :)
<didrocks> or maybe, do we prefer to wait for debian and ask a sync ?
<seb128> didrocks: I'm rather on waiting on debian to do it, they have been quick on 2.6.0 and upstream has no tar.gz so we would have different tarball if we were doing the uipdate before debian
<didrocks> ok, yes, no need to create a new tar.gz in the archive which will differs from debian one :)
<huats> seb128: bug 280776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280776 in libxml++2.6 "Please sponsor libxml++2.6 2.24.0 into intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280776
<seb128> huats: looking
<huats> sure
<huats> Keybuk: Hi
<huats> Keybuk: do you remember you point the fact that I have explicitly put the maintenerfield update in the changelog
<huats> ?
<Keybuk> yes
<huats> I think I have find one of the cause of this pitfall : the fact that the update-maintener script does it...
<huats> :)
<Keybuk> yes, we know
<Keybuk> there's a bug about that
<huats> Keybuk: oh I have just noticed that right now..
<huats> :)
<huats> I haven't looked at the related bugs...
<huats> that was the next step :)
<huats> so thanks :)
<seb128> huats: it stopping doing so some months ago in intrepid no?
<seb128> stopped rather
<huats> seb128: may be...
<seb128> huats: I think pitti changed that in july during the distro sprint
<huats> but I still have an hardy for production...
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll have a look ...
<seb128> huats: you are saying that you don't test updates? ;-)
<huats> sure I test updates
<huats> on my vm
<huats> :)
<seb128> ah ;-)
<huats> but I don't package on intrepid I have to admit :)
<huats> (I plaid guilty)
<huats> :)
<huats> i will soon upgrade...
<seb128> that's alright, maybe the change should be backported, you can probably install the intrepid version on hardy easily
<huats> sure... I'll have a look
<huats> seb128: sorry for the 'confirmed' and wishlist... :(
<huats> (on the libxml++ bug)
<seb128> huats: oh, no need to be sorry, I just added the comment to show that I was looking at it
<huats> I know
<huats> but I should have put that already...
<mvo> seb128: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/fusa-foo.diff is the proposed fusa debdiff - needs to deal with the case were the fusa applet is missing entirely, not sure how much harder this will be
<mvo> no tedg?
<mvo> review of the strings would be nice too
<mvo> (POTFILE.in change needs to go into a patch)
<mvo> seb128: can I put gnome-panel into bzr now ;) ?
<mvo> (well I did already locally ...)
<seb128> mvo: you should add a patch in the debian directory to change the POTFILES.in and not modify the source directly, otherwise the changes look fine from a quick glance
<seb128> mvo: I'm not sure you need to log out, gconf is supposed to pick dynamically changes, but that might not work correctly
<ember_> seb128: scrollkeeper dep on a package is gotta be replaced by rarian-compat right?
<seb128> ember: what?
<ember> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rarian/+bug/276878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276878 in rarian "better package relations for the upgrade" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> right, it'll makes easier to have it better ranked on upgrade
<seb128> but don't open bugs or send changes for that
<seb128> we will do it when doing normal uploads
<ember> yes i was looking at tomboy upgrade and saw that bug on desktop-meeting
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I was too lazy for this at first
<mvo> seb128: I tested it, it does not change the position of the fusa one dynamically
<seb128> mvo: ok
<huats> seb128: I think my email to murray has been taken seriously : he has just released a new version of glom and a new of bakery :)
<seb128> hey mpt
<mpt> hi seb128
<seb128> mpt: we talked about enable log by default in pidgin some time ago, I'm doing the change now, what option would you change? enable log for messages and discussions looks correct?
<mpt> seb128, yep, both of them
<seb128> mpt: ok, good, thanks
<norsetto> doh, gimp 2.6.1 is out already
<lool> glatzor: Poor you
<lool> glatzor: Let the people who think it should be different fight it upstream
<lool> You should't receive all the complaints when yuo did all the deb/ubuntu integration work  :-(
<glatzor> lool, oh, I am aware of the problems and also had to struggle with them. thanks for stepping in
<glatzor> see you!
<lool> sleep tight
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-10
<didrocks> lut seb128 :)
<seb128> 'lu didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to have a look at nautilus-share for notification? (nothing special to do this week-end :))
<didrocks> (I am currently reading the commentaries on the bug #212098)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<seb128> didrocks: that would be nice!
<didrocks> seb128: ok, working on it :) I just have to find another package with similar notification (I only used GNOME notification in python, not in C)
<seb128> didrocks: what sort of notification are you speaking about there?
<didrocks> I didn't read the end of the commentaries (still reading), but the chosen solution is not to notify user about unlogin/login again?
<crevette> hello
<didrocks> lut crevette
<crevette> hello frenchies
<seb128> didrocks: right, but there is several way to notify users, notification bubble, dialog, etc
<seb128> 'lu crevette
<crevette> seb128: salut, is g-user-share covered by GNOME exception freeze ?
<didrocks> seb128: I will first read the end of the commentary (I was thinking first about the notification area in gnome's board)
<seb128> crevette: no but I grant an exception, did some ask about it on the bug?
<crevette> didrocks: sorry I'm arriving in the middle on the discussion, for that do you need notification (I can perhaps help you)
<crevette> seb128: yep
<crevette> didrocks: bug 212098 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212098 in nautilus-share ""easy" file sharing not notifying about logout/login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<seb128> mvo, pitti: any opinion about whether the need to restart your session notification should be a gtk dialog to acknowledge or a notification icon or bubble?
<didrocks> crevette: exactly :)
<crevette> damn epi doesn start
<seb128> crevette: read the previous lines on your screen?
<crevette> yeah
<pitti> seb128: my feeling is that it should be a messsage box which offers you to restart your session right now, or do it later
<mvo> seb128: I think it should be a dialog
<pitti> but IANAUE (usability expert)
<seb128> ok, we all agree there apparently
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> didrocks: so it's a dialog which should be used there ;-)
<mvo> didrocks: you will work on this? excellent!
 * mvo hugs didrocks
<didrocks> why not using the GNOME notification area? (just to know why having a different behavior from upgrades)
<didrocks> mvo: you will thank me once done :)
<mvo> heh :)
<pitti> didrocks: you don't need to restart your computer, just your session
<pitti> we don't have an existing panel thingy for that, do we?
<mvo> I don't think we have
<seb128> pitti: I think the question is rather about consistency
<didrocks> yeah, the existing panel is only for restart, you're right :)
<crevette> seb128: what about using zenity ?
<seb128> crevette: that's the suck, why adding a depends on an another software when you can use gtk directly?
<seb128> crevette: it's a C application using GTK anyway, so better to add some line that ugly system call to zenity
<crevette> zenity is installed by default, but I think we are rather limited
<seb128> crevette: what do we win to use zenity rather than writting some code lines?
<crevette> I don't know the scope really
<didrocks> that's for sure, we do not to add an extra dependency
<seb128> crevette: the scope is displaying a gtk dialog in a gtk application
<crevette> just to request to logoff or with a button that will logoff the user?
<seb128> the dialog should tell the user it needs to restart the session
<crevette> okay
<seb128> you get bonus point for adding a button doing that though ;-)
<crevette> I already did that for gnome-user-share
<didrocks> I will try to get bonus :-)
<crevette> a neat notification bubble when files arrive adyou have not only 1 but 2 buttons
<crevette> One to open the file and one to reveal the file in nautilus
<crevette> :)
<seb128> crevette: in this case we don't want a nautilus bubble
<crevette> yeah
<crevette> there is no api to propose to logoff from the session
<crevette> I quickly read over the consolekit doc, but didn't find that
<crevette> http://people.freedesktop.org/~mccann/doc/ConsoleKit/ConsoleKit.html#Manager.CloseSession
<crevette> \./
<didrocks> and what about adding (not now, but for the future) a dedicated GNOME notification for unloging/login in addition to the restart one?
<crevette> didrocks: you have all the API to do it :)
<seb128> crevette: gnome-session has an api, see how the "restart now" bubble works
<crevette> the one to restart the computer ?
<crevette> hmmm
 * crevette is looking for the doc
<davmor2> seb128: gimp gegl white balance window it too small all the button and scales are on top of each other
<seb128> davmor2: I don't care
<davmor2> :)
<seb128> davmor2: I don't use gimp, I don't work on gimp and I've too much to do already
<seb128> davmor2: bugs go to the bug tracker
<seb128> crevette_: did you figure why your nautilus is slow btw?
<Nafallo> seb128: gnome-panel froze, and I stupidly did pkill gnome-panel... can I get it back?
<seb128> Nafallo: it should automatically autorespawn
<Nafallo> gnome-panel & says it's already running :-/
<seb128> try again ;-)
<Nafallo> that's what I thought...
<Nafallo> it does start a new gnome-panel, but it doesn't come back.
<Nafallo> confusing.
<Nafallo> jeez, even the panels hate me now...
<seb128> that's weird
<Nafallo> agreed. I have done nothing for them to be hateful.
 * Nafallo blames NM PPA
<seb128> try restarting your session maybe
<seb128> though that should be required
<Nafallo> yepp. will do when this file transfer has been completed.
<seb128> did you verify that the gnome-panel pid changed when you restarted it? maybe it's really stucked ;-)
<Nafallo> I did.
<Nafallo> different PID
<Nafallo> also, this is hardy :-P
<Nafallo> with some crack from PPA ;-)
<seb128> you did something to upset it apparently
<seb128> or do you have an another display connected? or incorrect display environment set?
<Nafallo> seb128: nope. all fine after a reboot though
<mvo> is there a way to force the panel to reload its config?
<mvo> dbus/unix signal or somethign?
<seb128> mvo: no, that's gconf and it should pick that up but that doesn't work correctly which is a bug
<seb128> mvo: is that for the config change after upgrade? users should better restart after distro version upgrades anyway
<mvo> seb128: right, there is the case when there are multiple users, each of them has to click on the button individually
<mvo> seb128: its for the panel config update thing
<seb128> mvo: is that an issue having the dialog for each user?
<mvo> seb128: no, I was just wondering if it can be done more elegantly. right now it tells the user to logout after the change got applied
<mvo> now I just need someone to review the strings :)
<seb128> mvo: ideally the gnome-panel should update its configuration immediatly but I doubt we will work on that before intrepid
<mvo> (and more tea)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> seb128: yeah, its really a corner case and a one time operation so it should be fine
<crevette_> seb128: no
<crevette_> seb128: it is just the windows resizing in spatial mode for icon and compact views
<seb128> crevette_: not list?
<crevette_> seb128: no
<crevette_> seb128: I'm interested if you can confirm my bug
<seb128> crevette_: no I can't, but I'm using compiz and the view content is not updated dynamically when changing the geometry is only displays a color rectangle
<crevette_> ah yeah
<crevette> I will open a bug
<crevette> yeah window manager is perhaps tied also to that
<crevette> tons of things are related
<seb128> well, it does a lot of content update when resizing
<seb128> which means rewrapping the icons etc at every event
<crevette> it seems the icons view is heavier
<crevette> « icons » for icon and compact view
<seb128> sure, the list is just a list
<seb128> icons need to be placed, ie it needs to recalculate the grid for every geometry change
<seb128> which can easily be some hundred times when you do your change
<crevette> yeah, but I would have thought the list is heavier as there more infor to display and place
<crevette> yeah
<seb128> the list has no calcul, that's just a list, it's linear
<seb128> the grid in icon view needs to determine if the icon goes to the next line etc
<seb128> the padding, the space, the wrapping
<crevette> so, I need to correct my package
 * crevette is doing too much things in the same time
<seb128> crevette: what?
<seb128> hey slomo
<slomo> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> slomo: did you look at the stacktrace the guy attached on the gstreamer new crasher?
<crevette> seb128: installing a 9 TV box for my parents in law for instance
<crevette> :)
<slomo> seb128: not yet, one moment :)
<seb128> crevette: ah ok
<crevette> and the patch on which i'm working on since Monday for nautilus-sendto
<slomo> seb128: stackstrace looks good, i'll care for it later
<seb128> slomo: thank you
<slomo> no idea how this can happen yet but the stacktrace contains almost everything useful :)
<slomo> must be some interesting vorbis file ;)
<mvo> hm, gnome-panel uses quilt ...
<crevette> someone around here ?
<crevette> for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18365004/gnome-user-share_0.40-0ubuntu1.dsc I've change Maintainer to  ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com but should I change uploader also ?
<BugMaN> crevette: i think no
<BugMaN> crevette: just change maintainer and add original-maintainer field
<BugMaN> seb128: (13:44:26) crevette: for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18365004/gnome-user-share_0.40-0ubuntu1.dsc I've change Maintainer to  ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com but should I change uploader also ? Confirm that?
<crevette> BugMaN: okay that's already done, on machine
<seb128> crevette: no, no need to change the uploader
<crevette> BugMaN: yes, but it seemed weird to have the uploader set to Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<seb128> crevette: that's not worth a delta, uploader is just not used in ubuntu
<desrt> davidbarth; yo
<huats> seb128: hey
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> the good news is that the latest bakery is packaged....
<huats> the bad one is that I cannot fully test it (since I need glom for that), and so far I have a pb with my pbuilder and local packages...
<huats> :(
<huats> but I hope to solve it really soon...
<seb128> huats: I'll not look at those before monday anyway so take your time
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<huats> :)
<mvo> mpt: do you have a moment to review a upgrade note text with me? I would like to have your input on it
<mpt> mvo, sure
<mvo> seb128: seriously, how much would you hate me if I put gnome-panel into bzr?
<seb128> mvo: I though you did this morning?
<mvo> seb128: I have it locally in bzr, but did not push anything to LP
<mvo> I didn't want to do it without your consent
<seb128> mvo: oh I didn't reply to the your comment? you already did that for several other packages so feel free to do it for this one too, not sure what it brings you though, it seems only extra work to me still ;-)
<mvo> its ok, I don't have to, I can just keep it locally and sync it back when needed
<seb128> mvo: no, just use bzr, it's not lot of extra work, I'm just curious to know how it makes your job easier ;-)
<seb128> mvo: would be nice to have a way to get ubuntu:source and push without having to know what urls to use though
<mvo> I love to be able to do bzr diff and revert and stuff
<slomo> seb128: are there any other new scary gstreamer bugs since the update? :)
<seb128> slomo: not that I noticed no, only this user who run into a crash
<slomo> ok
<seb128> I didn't get any new issue and there is no other bug that I read about
<pitti> anyone who knows gimp?
<pitti> I have gimp-help-en installed, but help menu still says that help isn't installed
<pitti> I'm looking into building without webkit, to cut down the CD explosion with the new gimp again
<pitti> and want to check what kind of regression it would give
<pitti> but I can't even get help to work with the current intrepid version
<pitti> oh, gimp-help-* is still for 2.4
<pitti> seems we need to update the gimp-help source package to 2.6, too?
<seb128> pitti: trying
<seb128> pitti: help is working on my intrepid
<pitti> seb128: if it just displays the help in the default web browser instead of its own webkit plugin help browser, that's accetpable IMHO
<pitti>  gimp-help |    2.4.1-1 |      intrepid | source
<seb128> pitti: well, using the gimp menu entry opens the help browser
<pitti> "The GIMP user manual is not installed on your computer."
<seb128> pitti: sudo apt-get install install gimp-help-de?
<pitti> ii  gimp-help-common      2.4.1-1               Data files for the GIMP documentation
<pitti> ii  gimp-help-en          2.4.1-1               Documentation for the GIMP (English)
<pitti> and if I start it with an english locale, it doesn't work either
<pitti> seb128: I'll try installing -de
<seb128> pitti: I've gimp-help-fr and it's working
<seb128> pitti: gimp-help-en for an english local I guess
<pitti> that's what I have installed
<pitti> seb128: do you have 2.6.something from a magical source?
<pitti> ah, indeed, -de works
<seb128> pitti: no, I've the intrepid version
<pitti> seb128: ok, merci
<pitti> that's good for testing
<seb128> pitti: you want to build without the help browser to space CD space?
<pitti> considering it if it doesn't break help completely
<pitti> if it appears in the standard browser isntead, that's fine
<seb128> pitti: the standard browser will not have index, etc
<pitti> we are running out of langpacks to drop
<pitti> file:///usr/share/gimp/2.0/help/de/gimp-help-index.html is the index
<seb128> pitti: well that sucks compared to the gimp help browser and the sidebar
<pitti> well, *shrug*, other options to bring the CDs back in shape appreciated
<pitti> gimp was the reason they exploded after beta, so it's natural to look at it first
<seb128> pitti: right, let's be constructive, my rant against the 1 CD limitation will not be useful there ;-)
<pitti> no, not for intrepid at least :)
<pitti> ar p /var/cache/apt/archives/evolution-common_2.24.0-0ubuntu2_all.deb data.tar.gz | lzma -9 > /tmp/data.tar.lzma doesn't help either (for the alternates)
<seb128> pitti: easy target is to split the evolution documentation translations
<pitti> and all the identical help files are already symlinked
<pitti> and make them depends of language-support-translations-*
<seb128> right
<pitti> if we can get some more space, we could even add a couple of langpacks, that would certainly be great
<pitti> /usr/share/gnome/help is 171 MB, uuh
<seb128> pitti: I hate having to drop translations, it makes the liveCD and shipit CD pointless for many users
<pitti> seb128: right, that's why I'm so eager to keep some langpacks :)
<pitti> but for now the more urgent goal is to get them below 700 MB again first
 * pitti will be off for an hour while gimp is building
<seb128> pitti: I guess opening /usr/share/gimp/2.0/help/<locale>/index.html in $webbrowser would be alright
<seb128> pitti: maybe having libwebkit as a suggest or recommends not installed but the help browser built and try to figure at runtime if webkit is available or not
<seb128> pitti: if it's not available use $webbrowser
<seb128> that's libwebkit taking the space, not the gimp help browser binary
<seb128> pitti: see you later
<crevette> asac: around?
<asac> crevette: no :-P
<crevette> hey asac, just a small question
<crevette> As an user of epiphany, I'm still ennoyed by the SSL certificate issue, and moreover epiphany doesn't provide automatically the url to get the certificate
<crevette> could it be an easy for someone who doesn't know the xul / moz code ?
<crevette> <- easy fix
<asac> no
<asac> crevette: you need to debug this. the call that would automatically set the hostname is lost somewhere in the javascript engine
<asac> apparently because some context object either is missing in the first place or is lost somewhere on its road
<crevette> asac: ah yeah :/
<crevette> asac: it was reported upstream I assume?
<asac> crevette: the other option is to introduce the old xulrunner code.
<asac> but that isnt a real option
<james_w> seb128: hey, does bug 280715 have your ACK for a freeze exception?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280715 in gnome-user-share "Sponsoring request for gnome-user-share 0.40 with BlueZ 4.x patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280715
<crevette> hey james_w
<seb128> james_w: yes
<crevette> I'm Baptiste
<crevette> seb128: I've seen that nemiver is stll an old version, is it still possible to update it ?
<james_w> hey crevette
<james_w> crevette: I don't have bluetooth to test, I assume you have tested that part well?
<seb128> crevette: I though I already told you that but if somebody is wanting to do the update or test the current debian version it can be updated
<crevette> seb128: ah don't remember
<crevette> james_w: I asked for testing my ppa package, and didn't had a lot of feedback
<crevette> Webdav should work okay, as there was not a lot of activity on the code
<crevette> I'm still unable to test BlueZ 4
<crevette> I need to figure why
<james_w> crevette: ok, I'll review the changes and then we can talk testing
<crevette> ah thanks, I hope you speak louder than me
<crevette> james_w: there was so much changes in the BlueZ world lately, taht I hope all works
<james_w> yeah, that's my concern, but I expect it's more likely to work better with the upload than without, we should just try and get some testing first
<crevette> james_w: that's my point too
<crevette> at least we have the code for BlueZ 4.x
<seb128> ok, enough work for now, have a nice weekend everybody
<saxonjf> anyone here?
<nxvl> has been a change on the way compiz works in ubuntu?
<nxvl> i've no plugins, it doesn't work
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-11
<glatzor> hello james_w, are you working today?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-12
<ember> hi james_w thanks for sponsoring, can you provide a screenshot about the label thing?
<james_w> ember: hey, http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesw/Screenshot-1.png
<bhale> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey bhale
<Burgundavia> long time, no chat
<bhale> no kidding
<bhale> :/
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> im here cuz i want to make sounds for ubuntu.... i like to make sounds
<meoblast001> hello?
<Burgundavia> meoblast001: sounds? what sort?
<meoblast001> startup, shutdown, warning, question
<meoblast001> all those
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: i do have questions regarding what programs i can use to make the sounds
<meoblast001> before i got Ubuntu about a year ago i got used to a proprietary program known as FL Studio.. i still run it in Ubuntu but im wondering if making sounds in FL Studio would be a bad thing
<Burgundavia> using software is not "bad"
<Burgundavia> ideally there should be something to replace it, but I doubt it right now
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: there's LMMS but i dont think that is ready yet... it is nice but not ready for commercial use
<meoblast001> i also think we should switch color themes eventually
<meoblast001> the color orange and orange variants hurts the eyes after a while lol
<meoblast001> i just today switched my background because it was getting too bright
<meoblast001> i think green would be cool
<Burgundavia> green == SuSE
<Burgundavia> we are going with a dark theme
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: i just made a sweet startup sound
<meoblast001> needs a little more tweeking
<meoblast001> i began with a template on a VST and tweeked a lot of filters and the waveform
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: these are sweet
<meoblast001> Burgundavia: would you like to hear the sounds i made?
<meoblast001> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/3/19/904700/ubuntu-sounds-proposal.tar
<meoblast001> anyone here that would like to hear my proposal for a new login and logout?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-05
 * ccheney is back from moving :)
<ccheney> got ~ 95% of his stuff moved now, just have a few things to pick up and cleaning left
<Amaranth> ccheney: Cleaning will take as long as moving
<pitti> Good morning
<Amaranth> good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<mac_v> superm1: hi... this bug is not valid in Ubuntu , > Bug #442717
<didrocks> hey Amaranth, mvo :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442717 in update-notifier "Update notifier needs a monochromatic icon" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442717
<mvo> hey didrocks!
<mac_v> mvo: hi , regarding Bug #438843 , there seems to be a wrong icon name used for education category icon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438843 in software-center ""Education" category icon is incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438843
<Amaranth> mvo: software-center is awesome, btw :)
<Amaranth> Was using it today to setup a new install, very slick
<mac_v> +1 ^
<mvo> mac_v: indeed, the screenshot indicates that. its the accessories icon that is wrong btw. but i wonder if its wrong in the menus as well - it is correct on my system
<mvo> Amaranth: thanks .)
<hyperair> does anyone notice that the mouse acceleration can't be set/changed?
<mac_v> mvo: mat's screenshot was from an old version of the theme , we have corrected it  , so now they wont look same, but the education is still is using the wrong icon > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33014702/Screenshot-Ubuntu%20Software%20Center.png
<mvo> mac_v: and the panel menu at the same time shows the right icon?
<mac_v> since the icons now look different , it might seem like there is no problem , so just wanted to remind :)
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> hmm.. let me check again
<Amaranth> we're down to 182 bugs in compiz that need to have something done with them (new, confirmed, triaged but not wishlist)
<Amaranth> and 17 bugs fixed by getting a new snapshot and package updates :)
<Amaranth> probably soon it will be 19
<mac_v> mvo: ah! ha.. it was a theme bug only... i got education category confused with science... its not a Software center bug... there was actually a bug in the gnome-panel where the wrong icon is used for accessories , so thats what caused this
<mvo> Amaranth: cool, sounds like its time for a new snapshot :)
<Amaranth> mac_v: Where did my disabled bluetooth icon go? :)
<Amaranth> mvo: I think it's almost release time
<mvo> mac_v: ok, thanks. the code that reads the icons is very similar to the panel so if a icon is wrong there, its probably wrong in the panel as well
<Amaranth> mvo: The plugins are all setup in the proper packs and there is a new splash image
<mac_v> mvo: gnome-pane bug > Bug #421695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421695 in gnome-panel "The "Accessories" menu uses the "applications-utilities" icon instead of "applications-accessories" in Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421695
 * mvo nods
<mac_v> Amaranth: hm... ? there is an icon in Humanity for disabled too , it seems bluetooth doesnt use the disabled icon but rather doesnt display the icon... is that what you mentioned?
<mvo> mac_v: could you close/commen ton #438843 then?
<mac_v> ah ok
<Amaranth> mac_v: No, when I disable bluetooth I used to get a blue logo with a little red X on it
<Amaranth> mac_v: Now I get the same icon as enabled
 * hyperair grumbles about the mouse acceleration refusing to be set
<mac_v> Amaranth: the disabled will be transparent , we dont use 'x' anywhere else for disabled but rather toggle transparencies
<Amaranth> mac_v: hrm
<Amaranth> mac_v: So now I can't tell if it's wasting power or not
<Amaranth> The icon sticks around when disabled so you can enable it again
<mac_v> Amaranth: hmm... ok , so i'll make it more transparent ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: Perhaps make it use the Humanity-Dark bluetooth icon when disabled?
<Amaranth> and vice versa
<Amaranth> almost invisible but not quite
<mac_v> Amaranth: hmm... even easier ;)  i'll check out which works better...  could you file a bug for this? otherwise the release team doesnt want icons changed
<Amaranth> mac_v: bug 442867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442867 in humanity-icon-theme "can't tell when bluetooth is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442867
<mac_v> Amaranth: thanks
<mac_v> mvo: check out > http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/popup-scrollbar-concept-demo/ can we use this for software store scrollbar?
<didrocks> didn't it involve to patch gtk, IIRC?
<mac_v> i think so
<mac_v> but something to consider for future... too late for karmic
<mac_v> i guess
<mvo> I think I have seen this before ... macos?
<didrocks> exactly. I was a big fan of his work when he presented it :)
<mac_v> mvo: thorwil
<Amaranth> Doesn't require gtk patches, he implements his own widget
<mvo> yeah, too late for karmic :/
<Amaranth> Not too accessible either
<Amaranth> That is fixable but having one app do it differently would be bad
<mac_v> Amaranth: i dont think accessibility is a problem , its just a new concept ,, so looks different
<Amaranth> mac_v: No, I mean it doesn't implement any ATK interfaces
<Amaranth> So it is literally not accessible
<mac_v> Amaranth: ah.. yeah ... why i asked for software center is , we could use it as a testing ground to push into gnome3
<Amaranth> Well since software-store is python you could port the code over easily enough
<mac_v> mvo: is there anyway we could push this for karmic? [if mpt likes the idea]
<Amaranth> Then just fix it up to implement the current scrollbar API perfectly, be accessible, and implement a couple of the changes mentioned in the bug report (single click jumps a page, don't make the arrows disappear if you move your mouse off the scrollbar for a second)
<didrocks> I think that's way too intrusive to change it for karmic
<Amaranth> mac_v: I would consider this too intrusive if you brought it up a month ago, tbh
<mvo> mac_v: the scrollbars? for karmic? no
<mac_v> oh , ok...
<Amaranth> mac_v: I was making a bit of a joke saying it would be easy, read my big long list there :)
<mac_v> Amaranth: ;p it would be easy once didrocks and mvo get on it ;)
<mac_v> but anyways for the future
<Amaranth> mvo: I'd say if we have no 0.8.4 release by Wednesday we should just do a new snapshot and cherry pick from there
<mvo> ok
<seb128> good morning there
<didrocks> hey seb128, did you have a good long week-end? :)
<seb128> hey didrocks, too short but good, and you?
<didrocks> seb128: very good, but too short too (OWF, then 1er samedi du libre and finally gobal jam). So, no rest at all!
<seb128> busy didrocks ;-)
<seb128> how was samedi du libre?
<didrocks> seb128: fine, as usual :) but there was the OSCD in the same place (http://act.osdc.fr/osdc2009fr/)
<didrocks> I attended to some conferences in the meanwhile. couchdb one specifically.
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<didrocks> hi al-maisan
<al-maisan> hello didrocks :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> good thanks, you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, quite good, i slept a lot over the weekend!
<seb128> weekends are good to get extra sleep you don't get otherwise ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, definately!
<pitti> hey seb128, hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, did you have a good weekend?
<seb128> hello pitti, had a good weekend?
<lool> mvo: Hey, just FYI I was taking a look at apt over the WE and the Vcs-Bzr contents didn't match archive
<pitti> was pretty exhausting actually
<seb128> pitti, how was the moving, not feeling your muscle too much since? ;-)
<lool> mvo: The changes from 0.7.23.1ubuntu1 were in a 0.7.24.1ubuntu1 in Bzr
<pitti> we drove down to my sister (6 hours) to help her moving, worked the entire Saturday from 7 to 21, Sunday from 7 to 15, and then drove back home
<chrisccoulson> that's a lot of hours;)
<seb128> too many bug emails during the weekend
<seb128> 1106 since friday
<Amaranth> It's not me this time!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can imagine, now everyone is testing the beta
<seb128> I will spend my morning reading bug emails again, *shrug*
<chrisccoulson> this gtk issue is a nasty one ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you open a bug upstream about this one?
 * Amaranth can't believe the polkit-gnome bug was closed NOTABUG upstream
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've just done it now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well not really no since it's easy to workaround
<seb128> but still would be nice to get fixed this week
<Amaranth> mvo: btw, someone in #ubuntu+1 had dpkg segfault while upgrading libc6
<chrisccoulson> i pinged mclasen about it last night, and he knew about it already
<Amaranth> mvo: Their system was pretty much dead after this
<seb128> can you add "csw" to the whiteboard?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<Amaranth> mvo: I told them to leave it on and perhaps talk to you to see if there is any information you can get off it before he tries to fix it
<mvo> lool: oh, bad. let me check that
<mvo> Amaranth: urgh, dpkg segfaults are usually faulty memory or something like this
<mvo> usually ...
<Amaranth> mvo: Yeah I figured it was either a one in a million bug or cosmic radiation :)
<Amaranth> mvo: I think he may have given up, he isn't in #ubuntu+1 anymore
<mvo> lool: I correct the branch now, for karmic its lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/apt/karmic
<mvo> lool: the stuff in ubuntu had too much churn, I wanted to wait with that for the next cycle
<didrocks> seb128: I think, you should blame the global jam considering the bug triaging overload :)
<mvo> lool: I fixed the vcs-bzr header now
<lool> mvo: Ok thanks
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you see that vuntz fixed the gnome-keyring issue?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> I will backport that after cleaning my bugmails
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome, thank you for all your bug work ;-)
<seb128> half of the bugs files are duplicates, shrug
<seb128> I'm wondering what component is responsive for the background not refreshing correctly after opening the calendar from the clock applet
<seb128> seems we get quite some bugs about it
<seb128> I would tend to blame gtk csw
<Amaranth> no no
<Amaranth> seb128: you mean the shadow stays?
<seb128> Amaranth, yes
<Amaranth> seb128: one moment
<chrisccoulson> that one is quite annoying too, but i wasn't sure what was causing it
<Amaranth> seb128: dupe them to bug 428783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428783 in compiz "shadow remains on desktop after closing applet window" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428783
<seb128> Amaranth, thanks
<Amaranth> fixed on wednesday :)
<seb128> will mvo upload all your fixes today?
<mpt_> glatzor, hi, thanks so much for that list of error messages
<Amaranth> seb128: No, wednesday :)
<Amaranth> seb128: Figure we'll just roll them all up with getting a new upstream snapshot, less work for mvo
<seb128> Amaranth, well wednesday was frozen
<Amaranth> seb128: I mean 2 days from today :)
<seb128> ah ok, why not before?
<mpt_> glatzor, when you have time, it would be cool if we could go through them one at a time to work out when they happen, how to prevent them, how to reword them, etc
<Amaranth> Although nothing in current compiz bzr depends on the upstream fixes except turning constrain_y back on
<Amaranth> Which we were going to do even if we didn't get the proper fix for small screens
<Amaranth> seb128: I guess if he wants to upload a package today bzr is ready
<seb128> mvo, ^
<Amaranth> that'll fix 7 bugs, anyway
<mvo> seb128, Amaranth: thanks, I can do that
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> Amaranth, thanks for all the work you do you compiz ;-)
<Amaranth> d'oh I forgot to push one but I have other changes in my local copy now
<Amaranth> oh well, that one can wait
<seb128> bug #342980 is weird too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342980 in compiz "GUI elements stop updating" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342980
<Amaranth> seb128: I can't reproduce :/
<seb128> the current comment the user has it 100% of the time
<Amaranth> Oh, that guy is having the shadow issue
<Amaranth> The actual bug is about gnome-panel not being redrawn anymore when you do something to it while it is set to not expand
<seb128> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i've seen windows not updating until i resize them on my system
<Amaranth> And various other windows apparently but I haven't seen this bug since early alphas and it's impossible to reliably reproduce
<chrisccoulson> quite often, but maybe that's due to my nvidia card;)
<Amaranth> I've got some new nvidia hate
<Amaranth> I can't use compiz on my old laptop
<Amaranth> The same system I used compiz on for years
<seb128> pitti, have you seen bug #442115?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442115 in gdm "Greeter always defaults to USA keyboard layout, ignoring system configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442115
<pitti> seb128: ugh, looking
<pitti> seb128: ah, maxb pinged me about that on Friday; I'll ask him for some more info
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Amaranth> seb128: upstream can reproduce that one and are as stumped as I am :/
<seb128> Amaranth, hum, ok
<seb128> hate apport dpkg install bugs
<seb128> mvo, could you have a look to bug #441308 and tell me if the reassign is right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441308 in couchdb "package gdm 2.28.0-0ubuntu12 failed to install/upgrade: underproces installed post-installation script dræbt af signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441308
<seb128> I don't get why it was assigned to gdm to start
<Amaranth> seb128: On a positive note that's probably the last "omg this crap is broken" bug reported for compiz :)
<seb128> Amaranth, ;-)
<Amaranth> everything else is things not quite doing the right thing or crashes :P
<mvo> seb128: yep, right - couchdb bug
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> np
<mvo> np
<Amaranth> hehe
<mvo> seb128: sadly apt is sometimes dumb when it comes to this .(
<mvo> assigning i mean
<seb128> hum
<seb128> bug #441167, anybody has a clue about what is pam mount?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441167 in gdm "package gdm 2.28.0-0ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: pam asked for password as it was configured with pam_mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441167
<mvo> no, sorry
<geser> !info libpam-mount
<ubottu> libpam-mount (source: libpam-mount): PAM module that can mount volumes for a user session. In component main, is extra. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 117 kB, installed size 428 kB
<seb128> geser, that far I guessed what I lack is how it can breaks gdm installation
<geser> hmm
<mac_v> seb128: hi... i'm facing an odd bug... when i click on a button , i cannot click the button again unless i move the pointer... making it hard to do multiple clicks on the same button... is this a purposeful move?
<Amaranth> mac_v: known
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - known issue
<seb128> mac_v, known gtk bug with several duplicates
<mac_v> ah.. thanks all ... anyone know the bug# ? :)
<chrisccoulson> bug 441905
<mac_v> awesome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441905 in gtk+2.0 "strange behaivor by clicking buttons" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441905
 * maxb wakes up; Hi pitti - need to get myself in to work now, but say anything you'd like me to check and I'll be able to do some debugging at my lunchtime in a few hours.
<pitti> maxb: I replied to the bug; first thing is to check whether hal picked it up properly
<maxb> X is doing the write thing, so I would think so.
<geser> seb128: just a wild guess, could it be that the "su gdm" calls in gdm.postinst trigger it? the dpkg output doesn't unfortunately tell which user password it asks for
<maxb> I will check the bug though
<seb128> geser, could be, those calls are problematic anyway we will need to rework that
<seb128> gconftool uses gconf which uses dbus and we got cases where it breaks
<seb128> using dbus-launch would workaround some of the issues
<pitti> gconftool can't write the files directly?
<pitti> dbus-launch in a postinst doesn't sound like a robustification..
<Amaranth> ooh, that reminds me, I forgot to file a bug
<Amaranth> my gdm had a .gvfs directory that not even root could touch
<Amaranth> so when gdm postinst tries to chown -R /var/lib/gdm it dies on that one
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i was just about to mention the same issue there, as hggdh had a similar upgrade failure too
<seb128> right, several users got that too
<seb128> it's a fuse design thing
<seb128> I think the gdm user should be tweaked to not be in the fuse group to avoid those
<seb128> pitti, gconftool doesn't write to files it talks to gconfd
<pitti> $ id gdm
<pitti> uid=114(gdm) gid=121(gdm) Gruppen=121(gdm)
<pitti> hm, it's not?
<seb128> pitti, but right I think I will make the postinst write the .xml on disk directly or something
<seb128> pitti, oh, we don't really on the fuse group membership nowdays do we?
<pitti> seb128: we'd need to support both merged and broken-out format, though, no?
<Amaranth> seb128: gconftool has a --direct option
<Amaranth> --direct                                       Bypass server, and access the configuration database directly. Requires that gconfd is not running.
<Amaranth> oh, dang
<pitti> oh, yay
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what spawns a gvfs daemon in the GDM session. i've never seen one yet
<seb128> Amaranth, "requires that gconfd is not running"...
<Amaranth> no, gdm is still running so it's gconfd is too
<Amaranth> yeah, thus 'dang' :P
<pitti> can't it be killed?
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should just drop a .gtkrc there
<pitti> or, rather
<pitti> _if_ it's running, call gconftool
<pitti> if it isn't, call it with --direct
<Amaranth> pitti: but gconftool needs to be called with dbus-launch if it's running which is the problem to begin with, isn't it?
<pitti> (there should be an --auto-direct option which does that..)
<geser> but either way gconftool needs to be called with su as user "gdm", right? if it's really the su call which triggers this bug seb128 is looking at it won't help
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is why I think we should look at using a gtkrc or writting the .xml file directly
<SiDi> asac: hi there, are you around?
<asac> yes
<SiDi> i wanted to talk to you about theming issues in firefox and thunderbird
<SiDi> which are very annoying for xubuntu since they're particularly obvious with our theme :)
<SiDi> the first problem is that one, asac:https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478632
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478632 in Theme "Awesome bar link color on linux" [Normal,New]
<SiDi> we cooked a workaround that turns this blue url into a slightly ligther one than the theme's text color, so that it works with bright and dark themes
<asac> https://bug478632.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=377665
<asac> that one?
<SiDi> since upstream seems to have several solutions but to not have chosen which one to use so far, i'd like to have my workaround used as a patch
<SiDi> ours is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/286054/
<SiDi> 65 is a bit too light, its really a low contrast
<SiDi> 75 works slightly better :)
<asac> so your approach is the same as the upstream patch ...
<SiDi> yeah
<SiDi> but they dont know which to apply yet, and its obvious it wont land before 3.6/3.7, so not in karmic
<SiDi> and if we cant have it fixed in the firefox package we'll have to do a xubufox package just for that, which is overkill :]
<asac> SiDi: the bug seems to be dropped from the folks radar. re-raising this might help
<SiDi> (unless firefox supports default userChrome.css via XDG? BUt i still think it would be quite dirty since it would work only for the default theme)
<asac> at best we would have something they committed
<asac> for cherry-pick ... taking something with r- will cause troubles
<asac> on my side
<SiDi> r-?
<asac> SiDi: what about #14 ?
<asac> SiDi: r- == review-
<asac> -> aka not good enough
<SiDi> #14 is ok but we have no idea how to provide such a link color...
<SiDi> i read the source to try to find it out but i still didnt find
<SiDi> and, firefox 3.0 was using a lighter text color than the name, it wasnt using a link color, actually
<Amaranth> mvo: we're not up to at least 12 bugs being fixed by getting a new compiz snapshot or an 0.8.4 release :)
<SiDi> asac: so, what should i do? :/
<asac> SiDi: that url link color is coming from our gtk theme?
<SiDi> apparently its coming from the preferences in firefox
<mvo> Amaranth: nice!
<SiDi> there is a mysterious "use system colors", asac, but i didnt find what name i should give to it in my gtkrc
<Amaranth> mvo: 2 more probably coming in the next hour or so
<SiDi> and it still forces to change the firefox package to enable this option by default, anyway
<asac> SiDi: the use_system_colors is for websites only afaik
<SiDi> i asked in the report how to define such a link color in the themerc
<SiDi> in case i dont get any answer, asac, will it be possible to add the above workaround to ubufox's overlay.css or to the firefox package?
<asac> i would say no. it got a review-
<asac> why does that work?
<asac> .ac-url-text is the url text in the awesome bar?
<SiDi> its the text of the url
<SiDi> putting it to the normal color with a lower opacity makes it readable when selected and when not selected, regardless of the theme
<SiDi> because it'll use the theme's colors and not a hardcoded #00f
<SiDi> i don't understand why they changed that in firefox 3.5 anyway
<SiDi> its not like the link itself is "more" clickable than the rest of the list item
<asac> well. in ffox 3 there were also complains that its not readable in dark theme iirc
<Amaranth> SiDi: URLs are always blue and always underlined. This is a law or something.
<Amaranth> 13
<asac> SiDi: you have a screen with your workaround for dark and for normal?
<SiDi> Amaranth: this one isnt underlined, and usually you underline links that can be clicked :)
<SiDi> asac: sec
<Amaranth> SiDi: Oh, I don't have firefox installed anymore so I was going on memory
<SiDi> i got to restart firefox for the screenshots, brb
<slomo> seb128: hi, did you get my mail? :)
<seb128> slomo, hey, yes I was just about to sync those and gstreamer0.10
<mvo> Amaranth: ok, I check back on it after lunch then - I'm busy with software-center anyway :)
<Amaranth> mvo: oh we don't have a release today I don't think
<Amaranth> mvo: But I suspect the number of bugs just an upstream pull fixes will get to 20 by the time we update if things keep going at this rate :)
<mvo> Amaranth: amazing
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/img/LKSlnTlN.jpg asac
<SiDi> on the right, without the workaround, on the left, with
<SiDi> Default ubuntu and xubuntu themes
<asac> SiDi: please attach to the bug
<SiDi> sure
<asac> SiDi: please use the same opacity suggested by michaels patch
<asac> 0.75
<SiDi> aw, gotta restart ff again then
<seb128> slomo, do you have string changes in gnome-codec-install?
<SiDi> asac: i need to go soon, so i'll do that tonight, sending myself an email reminder
<SiDi> can we quickly look into the thunderbird bug?
<slomo> seb128: gnome-codec-install only has a new warning in ubuntu, right? mvo or someone else should merge it then ;)
<seb128> slomo, right, but the new version changelog seems to indicate string changes, we are past string freeze for karmic now
<Amaranth> SiDi, asac: Didn't we use this in 3.0? I remember my awesomebar turning green
<slomo> seb128: oh, there are no string changes but only new/fixed translations
<asac> SiDi: i posted your screen now to the bug
<SiDi> Amaranth: in 3.0 it was looking like it looks now with the workaround, yeh
<SiDi> i dont know if it was an ubuntu patch or upstream behaviour though
<SiDi> asac: cheers; i'll add more screenies tonight with all the solutions and different themes
<asac> Amaranth: all i remember is that 3.0 wasnt better than 3.5 for dark theme
<asac> i think the "green" was removed for final
<asac> but i am not so sure atm
<SiDi> for the thunderbird issue we have, it's a bug in the background color used for frame titles in _some_ of the tabs of the preferences dialog
<seb128> slomo, ok cool, thanks
<SiDi> its a really crazy bug, and we spent like 2 hours trying to figure it out. probably a theming issue in XUL
<asac> SiDi: what bug id is tbird?
<seb128> slomo, btw do you look to the g-c-i bugs in launchpad? there is several crash ones and some other issues apparently
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-codec-install/+bugs
<SiDi>      https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-artwork/+bug/439398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439398 in xubuntu-artwork "Thunderbird theming issues with dark themes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<SiDi> its that, there is the link to the upstream report i made
<SiDi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32940044/Capture-6.png
<asac> SiDi: please check tbird 3.0 from daily ppa
<asac> its close to zero likelyhood that anything will be fixed in tbird 2
<SiDi> we can live with the menu colors not being perfect, but the one in the preferences dialog is quite harsh
<asac> tbird 3 should be like ffox 3.5
<SiDi> we got a css hack that "fixes" it
<SiDi> it turns the dark grey into a lightgrey that is the background color of windows
<seb128> bah
<SiDi> so its perfectly readable
<asac> SiDi: we cannot deploy css hacks as those are hard to make sensitive wrt what theme you are using
<seb128> pitti, seems the i386 retracers is stucked since thursday
<asac> so you can change tbird to be better by default, but not everywhere
<SiDi> (it works for all themes that i know of, though :p)
<seb128> pitti, ie log not updated but still "running"
<pitti> seb128: oh, I just checked the other ones, but didn't touch the running ones; so let's kill it?
<seb128> pitti, should I just stop and restart it or do you want to have a look
<pitti> seb128: please just restart
<seb128> ok
<seb128> doing that now
<asac> SiDi: i need to see the css hack then ;)
<asac> and an explain why it works everywhere
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286053/ here it is
<SiDi> So, there are 2 bugs actually. THe title of the frames has a dark grey background
<SiDi> we identified it as the bg[NORMAL] from our GtkMenu style
<SiDi> the hack replaces it with the color used as background for dialogs
<SiDi> its not exactly the same one as in tab pages, but the color is sufficiently near for it to work when the label is inside a tab page. and its the same color for the labels that are not in tab pages (of course thunderbirds preferences have both cases...)
<SiDi> the part with background:transparent !important is because otherwise we have 2 nice black squares on the left and right sides of the label
<SiDi> i couldnt identify them, they're not matching with anything in the dom structure of the dialog
<SiDi> can you point me to the tb3 PPA please? cant find it
<SiDi> asac: i suppose there are ways to put this hack in a thunderbird plugin that we could seed in xubuntu?
<SiDi> (i got the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA but dont see the packages
<SiDi> anyway i must go right now, talk to you later asac
<SiDi> asac: its fixed in tb 3.0
<SiDi> so that'd be a ugly hack for karmic only, but a ugly hack that seems to work quite well
<mat_t> asac: after clean install and latest updates my Mini 9  does not have wireless anymore :(
<mat_t> asac: is this a known issue, or should I file a bug?
<davmor2> mat_t: known bug ask Keybuk he'll throw half a dozen bugs at you.
<mat_t> davmor2: thx :)
<seb128> slomo, do you have any idea about bug #442157?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442157 in rhythmbox "The autoaudiosink element is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442157
<asac> mat_t: wl?
<asac> mat_t: does your device show up in the applet? or just nothing?
<slomo> seb128: yes, i had this too one time... no idea why it happend but pulseaudio died for some reason :)
<seb128> slomo, shouldn't it fallback to something else if pulseaudio is not running?
<geser> pitti: thanks for fixing that keyboard variant bug
<pitti> geser: works for you as well now?
<slomo> seb128: yes, i really don't know what the problem was :) can it be reproduced by this guy?
<geser> pitti: yes, both on my notebook and my desktop. No more resetting the keyboard configuration once after gnome login anymore :)
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> slomo, dunno I will ask on the bug
<seb128> ok, it took me the morning but I'm done reading weekend backlog
<seb128> chrisccoulson, alex fixed the gtk issue, that was quick ;-)
<seb128> let's backport those gnome-keyring and gdk changes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i just checked my mail:)
<chrisccoulson> that was definately quite fast ;)
<Amaranth> mvo: That guy with the dpkg segfault is around again if you want me to ask him for anything
<seb128> oh nice the gtkmm debian maintainer woke up we will be able to sync those updates too ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: any idea what we're going to do with polkit-gnome not getting focus? bug 433851 was closed upstream as NOTABUG
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433851 in software-center "Authentication dialog doesn't get focus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433851
<Amaranth> I've put a workaround in compiz for now but metacity (and every other WM) needs a workaround too if we don't put robert_ancell's patch in
<seb128> Amaranth, no, wms are you area no? ;-)
<Amaranth> davidz says we need a new WM hint for "system modal" dialogs to properly fix this
<Amaranth> But I don't think we can wait 2 years
<seb128> right, that's something we need to address for the lts
<seb128> though having compiz workarounding is a first good step for karmic ;-)
<seb128> is there any reason we could push quickly for the new hint?
<Amaranth> I dunno, lmurray (kwin dev) seems to be working on an update to this spec right now so I could talk to him
<Amaranth> seb128: He says it's an app bug :P
 * Amaranth goes in circles for a bit
<Amaranth> There is a simpler patch we could do to bypass focus stealing prevention though, I'll talk to robert_ancell about it
<Amaranth> Should only be a line or two of code instead of an interface change
<seb128> ok good, thanks
 * seb128 lunch
<seb128> be back in half an hour
<mat_t> asac: nope, nothing
<mat_t> asac: the whole "wireless" section seems to be gone
<mat_t> asac: 3G works fine though
<asac> mat_t: lsmod | grep wl
<asac> is wl driver loaded?
<asac> also ifconfig -a .... does "wl0" or something show up there?
<Amaranth> So it appears kwin is cheating with polkit-kde too
<Amaranth> makes me feel less bad about what I'm about to suggest :P
<mvo> Amaranth: hrm, I missed him, I was at lunch
<Amaranth> Is it too late to do http://www.realistanew.com/random/polkit-bling.png ?
<thekorn> Hi, I think I found a bug in gnome's 'open file' dialog in karmic and I would like to know where to report it,
<Amaranth> it's totally fake, you can still use the rest of the desktop
<Amaranth> but it gives the impression that this dialog is something you need to deal with
<Amaranth> and all I had to do was turn on one compiz plugin and add match rules to 4 or 5 of them
<thekorn> the file open dialog is just not generating thumbnails for image and video files,
<thekorn> but when I open a folder containing an image with nautilus before this thumbnails are correctly generated
<seb128> thekorn, do we really want the filechooser to spend time doing that? that's sort of expensive
<Amaranth> also http://www.realistanew.com/random/polkit-bling2.png <--we can't actually do blur though ;)
<thekorn> seb128: ah, ok. so it's not a bug and it is working as expected
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> it would be a gtk fileselector bug to open upstream rather
<seb128> ie I don't know if that's a design decision or a bug and it's so low priority that nobody in the ubuntu team will look at it anyway
<thekorn> maybe it's because the filechooser does not have an async interface/method for this
<seb128> you can look for upstream bugs though
<Amaranth> seb128: so is it too late to make compiz look like one of those screenshots? :)
<seb128> I would say it's late yes
<seb128> but other people might have different opinions
<thekorn> seb128: thanks will ask/report about this upstream
 * Amaranth will not tell the Design Team
<seb128> you can try asking mvo and pitti what they think
<seb128> thekorn, thanks
<Amaranth> seb128: Really it's kind of a waste without the mouse and keyboard grabs
<mac_v> mpt_: ^ could that be done for policky kit in karmic ;)
<mac_v> policy*
<Amaranth> mac_v: no no, compiz is doing that, right now, on my computer
<Amaranth> I enabled one extra plugin and changed a bunch of match rules
<Amaranth> the blur is not doable for real though, just wanted to see what it would look like
<mac_v> Amaranth: nevermind , others then  ;p ...i want that... how did you do it?
<mac_v> no need blur , but just the darkening
<thekorn> hmm, thumbnails where never generated while browsing in the filechooser, I guess I just get confused because the default image icon in the new theme looks similar to the 'icon not found'-icon
<Amaranth> mac_v: I added match rules to winrules, decoration, loginout, and place to make the window always centered, always on top, no decoration, and faded
<Amaranth> oh, and not movable
 * mpt_ reads up
<mac_v> Amaranth: i'v tried that...didnt work for me... but what is the window match?
<Amaranth> mac_v:  | (class=Polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 & type=Dialog)
<Amaranth> add that to the end of the logout matches
<Amaranth> decorator needs to be !(class=Polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 & type=Dialog)
<Amaranth> the rest are just (class=Polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 & type=Dialog)
<mac_v> ah! , i was using wrong class *face palm*
<mac_v> works like a charm... Amaranth thanks :)
<Amaranth> That's as close as compiz can get to a "system modal" window like gksu, only thing missing is the mouse and keyboard grabs
<Amaranth> I think for karmic we probably just want to make polkit-gnome _work_
<Amaranth> for lucid we can make it pretty
<mpt_> Amaranth, seb128, mac_v: I don't want PolicyKit alerts (at least, not those from the Ubuntu Software Center) to be system-modal. As far as I'm concerned that's one of PolicyKit's great advantages over gksu.
<Amaranth> ok, that kills that
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<Amaranth> can't do them per app calling it :P
<mpt_> Just modal to the parent window, and therefore taking focus whenever you try to focus the parent window.
<Amaranth> mpt_: but that part probably isn't happening either
<Amaranth> upstream rejected it and it's an API change
<mpt_> So maybe I should comment in the b.g.o bug report
<Amaranth> That would be good
 * mac_v likes the gksu way ;)
 * Amaranth made the gksu way not suck with compiz so is kind of attached as well :)
<mat_t> asac: ok trying that
<asac> mat_t: whats the problem on 435109 ?
<asac> i mean ... is there really an issue in nm-applet?
<asac> feels like its just a mapping issue in theme
<asac> mac_v: ^^ ?
<mat_t> bug #435109
<mat_t> hm, no bugbot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435109 in network-manager-applet "Incorrect panel icon for 3G connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435109
<asac> yeah sry
<asac> nm uses nm-device-wwan
<mat_t> asac: in Human theme, the panel indicator for 3G connection is using the icon from notify-osd set
<asac> yes. but seems its just a bogus link ... or something
<asac> nm-device-wwan is mapped to the wifi icon
<mat_t> asac: I'm not sure what's happening here - kwwii should look into it
<mac_v> asac: mat_t: yeah , human theme lacks that icon... Humanity has one ;)
<asac> like: notify-send -i nm-device-wwan test
<mac_v> mat_t: that icon seems to be a new addition...
<mat_t> asac: notify-osd icons are now in a separate package, so they should never appear anywhere outside of the notification bubble
<mat_t> mac_v: ^
<mac_v> mat_t: yes , but since human lacks the icon.. it seems to fallback to the available icon
<asac> mat_t: dont get confused. i just used notify-send to quickly see the mapping for nm-device-wwan
<mac_v> mat_t: asa workaround , you can add Humanity ad the inherits
<mat_t> hm, that would be hi-color?
<mac_v>  as a *
<asac> anyway. thats a theme issue for sure.
<mac_v> asac: any progress on the wwan/adhoc signal icons?
<mac_v> as in > new names
<mat_t> asac: mac_v: ok, so we're missing the correct icon in the human theme then
<asac> could be. maybe we just have a bad link
<mac_v> mat_t: you can add Humanity as the inherits in Human
<mac_v> since Humanity is now the default
<mat_t> asac: who could check if the link is correct?
<asac> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/24/nm-device-wwan.svg /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/nm-device-wwan.svg
<asac> those are wrong
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2009-09-25 11:36 /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/nm-device-wwan.svg -> nm-signal-100.svg
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2009-09-25 11:36 /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/24/nm-device-wwan.svg -> nm-signal-100.svg
<mac_v> asac: huh?
<asac> mac_v: those are wrong, right?
<mac_v> asac: those have been corrected , in Humanity
<asac> e.g. there is no tower yet
<mat_t> asac: OK, let's park that for now - when kwwii is back tomorrow I will ask him to look through all n-m icons in Human and Humanity and see which links are broken or which icons are wrong or missing
<asac> ok
<asac> mac_v: is that fix uploaded?
<asac> i havent upgraded today
<mac_v> asac: lool has to update humanity... its not updated yet i believe
<mpt_> Amaranth, btw, why did you say "this is a bit of a security issue"?
<mat_t> asac: so that we don't have two parallel threads of conversation
<asac> mat_t: sure. i feel i am off the hook ;)
<Amaranth> mpt_: Because the window appears on top and depending on your theme it may be hard to tell it doesn't have focus
<mpt_> Amaranth, ah, good point
<mat_t> asac: The design team will be responsible if the icons are wrong, so it's probably the best thing to do :)
<Amaranth> mpt_: so you type "mypassword" and press enter and wonder why people on IRC are ssh'ed into your comptuer
<Amaranth> computer*
<mpt_> indeed
<asac> ;)
<asac> mat_t: thanks!!
<asac> :-P
<mpt_> (how did you know my password was "mypassword"???)
<mat_t> asac: np, thank you
<Amaranth> hehe, I had to fight myself to not put my actual password there
<mac_v> asac: for now , the nm-device-wwan and the nm-device-adhoc  icons are in color , i'v not done the greyscale version ... /me waiting for the new signal names :)
<mac_v> icon names*
<mat_t> asac: btw, grep wl doesn't return anything
 * mat_t -> lunch
<asac> mat_t: sudo modprobe -v wl
<lool> asac: The planned update is in my PPA
<lool> mac_v: Did you see the report that the bluetooth disabled icon is not good with latest humanity?
<mac_v> lool: which one? the one Amaranth just filed?
<lool> mac_v: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-October/029281.html
<asac> lool: /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/nm-device-wwan.svg where does that link point to?
<lool> asac: It's a file here
<asac> ok. i assume its right then
<Amaranth> lool: yeah, I told mac_v and filed the bug shortly after that :)
<lool> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/nm-device-wwan.svg
<lool> Amaranth: Thanks
<mac_v> lool: asac: i'm repeating again ;) the device-wwan is still in color... asac hasnt yet confirmed the new icon name to be used for signal strengths in the wwan and adhoc...
<mac_v> so when asac lets me know the new names i'll be doing greyscale icons for those signals too
<asac> mac_v: and without signal strength we cannot fix this?
<lool> mac_v: Please provide them separately to me (e.g. list of files to copy from tip) when you have them as I'm not pushing a new snapshot of tip to get them
<mac_v> asac: you are making me do the icons twice :(
<mac_v> lool: sure
<mac_v> asac: now , i'd have to do them in greyscale and then again , for the new names ;p
<asac> mac_v: we definitly need a icon without signal strenght as just a few devices support signal strength
<asac> so its not duplicated.
<didrocks> asac: I saw you synced epiphany-webkit (I was at OWF, helping on Canonical booth, that's why I wasn't available). No more worked needed there?
<asac> didrocks: we synched epiphany-browser
<asac> seb128: can you bin-NEW seed?
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> (seed == package needed for epiphany-browser)
<asac> thx
<seb128> I know what seed is, it's one of the js used by GNOME ;-)
<asac> didrocks: i think all should be fine minus some bin_NEWing
<didrocks> asac: ok, perfect :)
<seb128> asac, newed
<asac> great.
<mac_v> asac: hm... so , i'm not sure what to do :(  so the devices without signal strength will use color version  :/  since you are using the device icon in the notification area... you can just make the devices without signals to use the nm-wwan-signal-100 instead
<Amaranth> "one of the js" is the sad part :/
<lool> mac_v: Do you have an ETA for the bluetooth and signal strength levels fixes?
<lool> mac_v: e.g. tonight, tomorrow, etc.
<lool> I'm away at the end of the week (thursday-sunday) so would like to plan for it asap
<mac_v> lool: bluetooth , in a few mins... but signal strength not until asac
<mac_v> mentions the names
<lool> k
<asac> mac_v: dont assume the signal strength is coming for sure
<lool> Do we have a bug for the signal strength icons?
<asac> no its a wishlist upstream
<asac> for 3g
<mac_v> lool: no , no bug yet , since asac is oscillating  ;)
<asac> mac_v: so we are using colored icons for wired too?
<asac> should be pretty much the same
<asac> wired -> tray vs. app == wwan -> tray vs. app
<mac_v> asac: no  , no colored for wired... i have hacked them ,as a i mentioned earlier 16/22/24px
<asac> yeah. same hack should work for wwan too?
<mat_t> asac: FATAL: Module not found
<mac_v> asac: it should... but i was hoping you'd get new icon names ;p
 * mat_t feels he's in Mortal Kombat
<mac_v> lol
<asac> mat_t: yeah... install linux-restricted-modules  ... not sure why jockey doesnt pull that in for you.
<asac> pitti: ^^
<mat_t> asac: ok, thx!
<asac> pitti: he is using mini 9 (or 10?) ... and linux-restricted-modules is not installed
<mat_t> pitti: Finish Him!
<asac> even though he needs "wl" (i would think)
<asac> pitti: is that missing device id?
<asac> mat_t: thats UNR or plain karmic?
<mat_t> plain K
<asac> mat_t: check if installing the package from above helps
<mat_t> asac: fresh install with all updates
<mat_t> ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> mac_v: point is ... even if we get signal strenght we wont use that for devices that dont support it so we still need the wwan hack
<mat_t> asac: it's telling me there's no such package 0_o
<mac_v> asac: i thought : linux-restricted-modules is deprecated in favour of DKMS packages.
<asac> mat_t: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<mat_t> ok
<asac> no clue ;)
 * mat_t tries
<asac> maybe its really shipped somewhere else.
<mac_v> asac: argh!... so , symlink then for wwan to nm-signal-100 ;p since its gonna be the same icon ;)
<asac> mac_v: nm-signal-100 -> wifi
<asac> idea was to not put any color in the "none siganl wwan"
<asac> but since you dont use any color at all i dont know
<mac_v> asac: the nm-device-wireless is a color icon
<asac> the icon lool posted looks a bit too similar to wireless imo
<asac> the tower is there, but not big enough
<asac> my suggestion was the tower in high color ... just with different count of rings
<asac> mac_v: using the same icon for wwan and wifi is wrong
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~lool/nm-device-wwan.svg
<asac> thats the one lool posted ... its != wifi ... but the diff is not really recognizable for teh untrained eyes imo
<mac_v> asac: could you do one thing... check out $bzr branch lp:humanity and suggest something
<asac> mac_v: the icon from above is from that branch afaik
<asac> 14:21 < asac> http://people.canonical.com/~lool/nm-device-wwan.svg
<mac_v> asac: yeah , ok
<mac_v> asac: but when the lock is overlayed  , this is the only possible difference that can be done
<mac_v> asac: mat_t suggests to use the same icon for both wwan and wifi
<asac> mac_v: there is no lock for wwan ... only technology (the letters U, G, E, H)
<pitti> asac, mat_t: l-r-m is gone; what are you trying to do?
<asac> pitti: wl driver is not there for him
<asac> pitti: which was in restricted in the past
<asac> not sure where its now
<pitti> bcmwl-kernel-source nowadays
<mac_v> asac: even for that overlay , we need separate space , since we are using greyscale icons
<asac> pitti: ok. if thats not installed its a jockey bug?
<seb128> pitti, ArneGoetje: do you know about recent languagepack breakages?
<asac> mat_t: bcmwl-kernel-source install this then
<lool> asac: I'd like to close humanity issues relatively fast; we're way too late for icon theme updates IMO, so a simple to implement solution would be great
<mat_t> asac: thanks!
<lool> We can get nicer icons in lucid and give more thoughts to the visuals
<mac_v> mat_t: asac: the both of you decide what needs to be done... for the wireless / wwan icons ;)
<pitti> mat_t: jockey does not list the driver for you? If not, please do "ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk" and point me to the number (this will collect all the info I'm interested in)
<asac> lool: right. but having a wwan icon == wifi is  wrong
<asac> mac_v: use the current hicolor wwan icon
<asac> make it beautiful and thats find
<asac> fine
<pitti> seb128: bug 442742 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442742 in language-pack-kde-es-base "Update of 20091003 have 15.4% of the translations from 20090926" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442742
<mat_t> mac_v: ok, can we wait with that decision till tomorrow? We'll be discussing it today
<asac> ok
<mat_t> pitti: ok
<mac_v> mat_t: lool wants to update this in Ubuntu... so i'll leave it as is for now , and we can decide before next update
<asac> mat_t: imo the currently suggested wwan icon doesnt make it because its too similar to wifi: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/nm-device-wwan.svg
<lool> mat_t: Please, no delaying anymore
<asac> mat_t: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-device-wwan.png ... that should be used
<asac> as a .svg
<mac_v> asac: as i said , since it is greyscale , we can not do it similar to the icons kwwii had done , we can not do an overlay E ,H ,G
<asac> and if we need signal strength it can just have more/less rings later
<seb128> pitti, yes
<mac_v> and make it visible
<pitti> seb128: on my list of things to look at; I have a suspicion, but need to confirm
<seb128> pitti, I know about the bug I was just wondering if somebody is working on it
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<mat_t> asac: do you know what users will find this information valuable (difference between wwan and wifi)? Is this something that would affect casual folks in any way?
<asac> mac_v: if it helps, please ignore all the signal strength and technology features i mentioned.
<lool> mac_v: Please keep it simple to get it done faster
<mac_v> asac: without the E , G , H ... you mean?
<asac> mac_v: yes. you want to know if you are on wifi/wlanb
<seb128> pitti, should it be assigned to somebody or should we add a comment saying that somebody will look at the issue?
<asac> mac_v: yes. ignore all that. i will push that back upstream
<asac> we will have that in lucid
<mac_v> asac: ok
<pitti> seb128: what, the langpack issue? I will
<seb128> pitti, yes, thanks
<seb128> pitti, we got several random bugs on different applications which seem dup of this one
<seb128> hey pedro_
<mac_v> asac: so you are sure  , there will be no lock icon overlay? because mat_t showed me that the lock overlay is used for wwan too
<asac> mat_t: so if installing that helps please do what pitti suggested so we can add your device id to the jockey package
<asac> mac_v: the lock icon overlay is used, but only for vpn.
<asac> not the one used by wifi
<mac_v> let me get you the image
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<asac> e.g. wifi == can have two locks -> encryption lock (top left), vpn lock (bottom right)
<mat_t> asac: doing it right now
<asac> everything else can have vpn lock ...
<pitti> mat_t: do you have the "bcmwl-modaliases" package installed?
<pitti> asac: ^ that's where the aliases are, FYI (they aren't hardcoded in jockey)
<mat_t> pitti: #44306
<mat_t> sorry
<mat_t> #443062
<asac> k
<mat_t> pitti: I do
<mac_v> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32742972/Wireless-icons.png , see the lock is used in the drop down menu too , for encrypted [apart from vpn]... so this is the best we can do ,
<mac_v> for wwan^
<mac_v> previously i have the tower taller for wwan :/
<asac> mac_v: there is no wwan on that screen at all
<asac> its all wireless
<asac> aka wifi
<mac_v> asac: the ubuntu-battersea , that was the wwan icon when mat_t took the snapshot , it had the taller tower
<asac> the one for "ubuntu-Lambeth" should just be the same like "Ubuntu"
<asac> mac_v: thats all wifiu
<asac> wifi
<mac_v> asac: no... that was the wwan icon :(
<asac> well. it might be that that was the wwan icon
<asac> but its never used with that lock
<asac> thats an artificially crafted thing
<asac> wwan entries in the menu will not even have an icon
<mac_v> asac: i dont think mat_t crafter it ;p
<asac> then that was a theme bug
<asac> the screenshot clearly shows only WIFI entries
<mac_v> asac: i dont have a wwan nearby , so i cant test it myself :(
<asac> no sign of any 3g
<asac> mac_v: wwan nearby?
<asac> wwan doesnt need to be nearby
<asac> thats the whole idea
<mac_v> in my area*
<asac> wwan is something completely different
<asac> believe me
<asac> that screen is not wwan
<mac_v> just a sec
<asac> its a mixup of icons for wifi i am sure
<pitti> mat_t: replied
<mat_t> pitti: ok
<seb128> mac_v, hey
<asac> mac_v: this is a old screen ... but see the "Mobile Broadband" http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/gsm-connected2.png
<mac_v> asac: the icon you see in mat_t's screenshot , was the icon i did for wwan specifically, i used a taller tower since you had mentiond , but seeing that it overlaks the lock for that icon too , i reduced the size and made a different tower
<seb128> mac_v, bug #421695 can you look to the recent comment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421695 in gnome-menus "The "Accessories" menu uses the "applications-utilities" icon instead of "applications-accessories" in Karmic" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421695
<asac> mac_v: yes. but that icon will never be overlayed with the lock that is in the screenshot
<asac> its clearly a crafted thing
<mac_v> asac: then how did mat_t get the screenshot... you have to ask mat_t ...
<asac> i dont know. he might have replaced the FULL signal wifi icon
<asac> to test
<mac_v> asac: he didnt realize the icon was a wwan icon , i recognized and changed it > Bug #439261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439261 in humanity-icon-theme "Wireless connection icon in the network menu overlaps with the lock icon" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439261
<mac_v> mat_t: ^
<asac> imo the icon i showed you made by kwwii for upstream is the right approach
<asac> whatever you do with the tower on left side it will be too similar
<asac> at least thats my guess
<mac_v> asac: yes , but using greyscale we cant do it :(
<asac> but i am not an artist
<asac> mac_v: the only reason we needed colors there is because we didnt have 5 stages ... maybe you can make zero, one, two, three, three-strong-lined
<asac> 4 stages actually
<mac_v> asac: what stages? i dont understand? you mean signal strengths?
<asac> yes
<mac_v> ah
<asac> or zero, one, two, three lines ... and three lines with strong middle point of tower
<asac> there must be some way ;)
<mac_v> asac: but what about the bug mat_t reports? where there is the lock overlayed for encrypted?
<mat_t> asac: surely 4 steps is enough, no?
<mat_t> 0, weak, med, strong, full
<asac> current code uses 5 ... but i think we can live with 4
<asac> e.g. current code == in some patch we had in the past for a custom image
<mat_t> asac: uhm
<mac_v> asac: thats the main problem , the lock overlay for encryption.. and also for vpn lock , so that tiny area is all we can use for a tower :(
<asac> for wwan there is no lock for encryption
<asac> only the vpn lock
<asac> but that must work with _all_ device types
<mat_t> pitti: ok, so I installed the kernel package, how do I make my wireless work again? :)
<pitti> mat_t: did jockey display it after apt-get update?
<mac_v> other wise the tower can be one the other side , right and the signals on the left :/
<mac_v> asac: but that wouldnt look good :(
<pitti> mat_t: You can reboot, or I can give you a sequence of commands which should enable it on the fly (what jockey does); what do you prefer?
<mat_t> pitti: reboot will mean less work for both of us ;)
<mac_v> asac: the vpn lock is the same as the encryption lock...
<asac> it cant be the same
<asac> it must be at the bottom right corner
<asac> and your theme must look ok with that
<mac_v> asac: that cant be done , since the lock must be separate from the icon ,,we cant keep lock at the bottom.. previously i had a key for encryption... mat_t didnt like it and had it reverted to lock
<asac> mac_v: so the vpn overlay will only be in tray
<mat_t> pitti: aah, great. Works now.
<asac> not in the menu
<mat_t> pitti: thank!
<mat_t> s!
<mac_v> asac: yup
<asac> maybe its smartest to keep the lock golden
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<asac> well. better than having some indistinct sauce
<mac_v> asac: but UX ,wants panel icon greyscale... so its a small price to pay
<mat_t> mac_v: the problem now is that the icons are back to pale grey
<asac> price == to not display that you are connected to VPN? thats rather expensive price
<mac_v> mat_t: huh? the icons havent yet been updated :/
<mat_t> mac_v: I've got a fresh install here
<mac_v> mat_t: those are the old icons , it hasnt yet been updated
 * mac_v points mat_t to lool  ;)
<mat_t> mac_v: ok, before any update, we need to see what the changes will be. Mark saw the current icons and wasn't happy at all
<mat_t> which didn't surprise me :)
<mac_v> mat_t: i cant do anything when no one updates the icons :/ so who ever is unhappy its not my fault... all i can do is correct them
<mat_t> mac_v:  sure, it's not your fault - we just need to structure the approach a bit :)
<pitti> anyone on current karmic, if you close your lid (suspend) and reopen, do you get right back into the session or to the screensaver lock dialog?
 * mat_t tries
<mat_t> pitti: ss lock
<pitti> mat_t: thanks; works for me as well
<mat_t> :)
<mat_t> mac_v: ok, so for now the only change that should happen is to make the icons darker. Then we'll move from there.
<mat_t> We need to address one issue at a time
<seb128> pitti, the "suspend after n minute inactive" is said to be buddy according to user comments
<mac_v> mat_t: its already done... pls talk to lool  , he needs to update them
<seb128> pitti, other cases should lock screen correctly now
<mat_t> mac_v: cool, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: the latest response (Bart) said it wouldn't lock for him after lid opening; I asked him for further info
<seb128> pitti, oh ok, that one is probably an user config issue
 * mat_t goes back to his other work...
<lool> mat_t: The update is pending in my PPA
<lool> mat_t: If anything else needs updating, please point me at a patch to include; I'm not taking a wholesale update from lp:humanity anymore
<lool> mat_t: See my email to ubuntu-devel from this WE for instructions
<mat_t> lool: that's cool. The problem we were having is that we didn't know what the update is going to include. Since we'll be held responsible as a team, we need to know
<lool> mac_v: If the updates are in my PPA or in 0.4.1, please consider pointing people at that instead of pointing them at me  :-)
<lool> mat_t: I don't know whether your stuff is in it either
<mac_v> lool: fixed the bluetooth issue Amaranth reported also... i'm not changing anything else until there are bug reports
<lool> mat_t: What I can tell you is that the last upstream snapshot I took is 0.4.1 with over 100 revs since the previous one; I couldn't review them all, which is why it's not in karmic yet
<mac_v> lool: they are the updates in ppa and 0.4.1 ;)
<lool> mac_v: Where can I get it?
<mac_v> lool: just pushed the latest rev
<mac_v> lool: only the bluetooth disabled icons are changed
<mat_t> lool: ok, let's go with the update and we'll go from there. Any future changes to stuff like panel icons we need to know about in advance.
<mat_t> mac_v: ^
<Amaranth> james_w: What's a sponsor check? You need mvo to ack the change?
<lool> mat_t: Yeah I need to know too
<mat_t> :)
<Amaranth> (removing compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported)
<mac_v> seb128: hi... sorry for the late response about the accessories icon... hmm... ok , sounds good
<james_w> Amaranth: you are not a MOTU, so sponsoring is required
<seb128> mac_v, ie we can keep what we have now?
<mat_t> thanks lool
<james_w> Amaranth: I realise that it seems a bit redundant here, but I'd rather stick to the process
<Amaranth> hehe
<mac_v> seb128: i dont see , why not. sounds reasonable
<lool> mat_t: The plan is 0.4.1 + zoom icons + bluetooth disabled icon + fixed index.themes
<Amaranth> mvo: can you comment on bug 440731?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440731 in compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported "remove compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440731
<seb128> mac_v, ok thanks
<lool> mat_t: 0.4.1 includes a load of updates from last week and the new humanity-dark
<mat_t> lool: ok
<lool> mat_t: You can try it out in my ppa, except for bluetooth-disabled
<mat_t> lool, what's your ppa?
<lool> asac, mac_v: So is anything pending for wwan/wireless?
<lool> mat_t: ppa:lool/ppa
<mat_t> thx
<mat_t> pitti: still getting a system beep on battery low 0_o
<mac_v> lool: wwan and wireless i'm not changing... since asac mentions there wont be a lock but mat_t shows screenshots with a lock... so unless there are bug reports + screenshots .. not changing stuff without knowing the problem ... its literally groping in the dark :)
<mvo> Amaranth: in a call currently, but I will do that
<mat_t> mac_v: ok
<Amaranth> mvo: alright, thanks
<pitti> mat_t: is that done from the BIOS?
<mat_t> pitti: no idea, how do I check?
<pitti> there might be a setting in the bios setup?
<mat_t> pitti: I haven't changed anything in bios since Jaunty
<lool> asac: ^ see mac_v's comment; let me know if you need a humanity-icon-theme update to close such a bug
<pitti> mat_t: and you didn't get the sound in jaunty?
<mat_t> pitti: nope, neither in Hardy
<mat_t> which was preinstalled
<pitti> hm; I have absolutely no idea about that, I'm afraid
<mat_t> hm, ok
<Amaranth> maybe we're using a part of the BIOS we weren't before?
<mat_t> would be good if someone could confirm the bug
<pitti> we need strace for sound
<lool> mac_v: Just FYI, the zoom icons are barely visble with Dust
<pitti> but without pcspk nor snd_pcsp I wouldn't know what else could produce beeps
<lool> mac_v, mat_t: Just pushed humanity-icon-theme 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~dooz4 with all planned changes to my PPA
<Amaranth> I think be the end of the week 30 bugs will be fixed in compiz :)
<pitti> Amaranth: you rock
<mat_t> thanks lool
<Amaranth> no no, only something like 8 of them are me
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<mac_v> lool: just out of curiosity whats "~dooz4" supposed to mean ;)
<lool> mac_v: ~ is used to make sure people update to the karmic version when it appears; dooz is just a random string to not collide with ubuntu version numbers or other PPAs
<lool> digit is revision
<mac_v> lool: yeah the ~ i knew.... lol , i thought "dooz4" was short for something
<lool> It's just my domain name
<asac> lool: we need a humanity update as the current wwan icon == wifi icon. mac_v said he changed that already (like the svg you posted)
<asac> but its not complete. mac_v still has to put the greyscale hack in there similar to what he did for wired
<mvo> Amaranth: a snapshot is needed, right? to get the full-fixes-love
<asac> besides from that i am out of this discussion
<Amaranth> mvo: yeah just the stuff in bzr will fix 6 bugs but a new snapshot (of every part, not just core) will fix 14 more
<Amaranth> then I have another packaging fix but I've screwed up my bzr repo :P
<asac> lool: so yes. at least we need to cherry pick the current wwan changes.
<asac> its currently  (as in archive) the same icon, which is unacceptable
<mvo> Amaranth: do you have some bugnumbers to add to the changelog? git log seems to not inlcude them :/
<mac_v> asac: mat_t explicitly told me not to make the icons look very different... so i dont know what to do :(
<Amaranth> mvo: We've been marking them :)
<Amaranth> one second, giant launchpad URL
<lool> asac: Could you check the package in my PPA and tell me if anything is missing it?
<asac> mac_v: well. as long as it is different its ok (even though i dont like it). but current karmic theme uses the same as nm-signal-100
<Amaranth> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.status:list=INPROGRESS
<lool> +in
<Amaranth> mvo: everything fixed upstream is marked In Progress and has a link to the git commit that fixed it
<mac_v> asac: that will change ;)
<asac> lool: your theme package is still not build. i will check after __late__ lunch ... which i am going to do now
<lool> asac: the previous build is ok
<lool> asac: good lunch
<mac_v> lool: i see the zoom problem with dust , we can fix it later with the next batch of bugs ;)
<lool> mac_v: Well I don't intend to roll a bunch of humanity-icon-theme uploads
<lool> In fact I only intend to roll one unless more serious issues popup
<lool> So if you like to fix them, I can consider merging that now or later today
<mac_v> lool: i thought you pushed the upload just now? if you didnt i can fix the zoom now itself
<lool> mac_v: I pushed to my PPA
<lool> Not to karmic
<mac_v> lool: oh ok
<mvo> Amaranth: I commited the changelog that closes all the bugs testing now
<Amaranth> mvo: alright, cool
<lool> mac_v: There's a slight conflict between your use of bug states and mine
<mac_v> lool: example?
<lool> mac_v: I see you made a bunch of bugs in humanity-icon-theme (the source package in ubuntu) fix committed
<lool> But you did that when the changes were committed in bzr
<mac_v> lool: yup , i thought that was the right way
<mac_v> once fixed upstream , mark as committed right?
<lool> mac_v: Well you should mark them as fix committed in the _upstream project_ instead
<lool> mac_v: That is: click Also affects project, select Humanity, and mark is fix committed there
<mac_v> :)
<lool> mac_v: When you release a humanity tarball, mark all the fix committed bugs there as fix released
<lool> fix committed/fix released in ubuntu is for packagers
<mac_v> lool: hmm... oh ok
<lool> mac_v: You dont need to do it for all bugs
<lool> mac_v: I mean, what the packagers need is a list of bugs fixed in your lastest tarball since the previous one
<lool> But I dont care whehter there's an upstream task on all of the ubuntu bugs
<mac_v> lool: yeah , got it
<lool> (And vice-versa: pretty much all upstream bugs are ubuntu bugs but they shouldn't be copied all the time)
<lool> mac_v: Cool thanks
<lool> mac_v: Do you know about bzr commit --fixes
<lool> mac_v: You can mark a bug as fixed in bzr with it, and that will link the bug to the bzr branch where it's fixed
<mac_v> lool: i use commit but havent used --fixes
<mvo> Amaranth: anything else I should wait for? looks ready to me
<lool> mac_v: e.g. bzr commit -m 'Fix bluetooth disabled icon' --fixes lp:1234
<lool> mac_v: That's just nice tohave
<Amaranth> mvo: nah, we've got the really awesome bits already
<mac_v> lool: oh ok... i usually just do > bzr commit -m 'Fix bluetooth disabled icon"   but didnt know about fixes... nice to know thanks :)
<Amaranth> mvo: from this point on I suspect it'll just be polish unless someone figures out the windows not redrawing sometimes thing
<mac_v> lool: should it be lp:#1234 or just lp:1234
<Amaranth> mvo: have to get a FFe though, right?
<mvo> Amaranth: no, should not be needed, its strictly fixes AFAICS in the diff
<huats> Helo everyone !
<Amaranth> mvo: yeah
<lool> mac_v: I think the latter works, not sure about former
<Amaranth> people who use projectors won't want to kill me anymore, I'm happy :)
<ara> hello guys
<ara> in latest karmic images, if live is started in Spanish (or karmic is installed in Spanish), the ubuntu main menu appears in Engilsh (Applications, Places, System). The rest (including submenus of those) appear correctly in Spanish. Is that known? If not, which package should i be filling a bug against?
<mac_v> lool: ok thanks :)
<pedro_> ara, bug 442742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442742 in language-pack-kde-es-base "Update of 20091003 have 15.4% of the translations from 20090926" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442742
<ara> pedro_, gracias :)
<pedro_> ara, por nada ;-)
<Amaranth> Hey I know what that means :)
<Amaranth> (that's about it though)
<pedro_> heh hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> howdy
<seb128> asac, will you do the gnome-bluetooth 2.28.1 update?
<superm1> mac_v, did you even review my patch?
<mac_v> superm1: i saw the patch , but for Ubuntu , it is not required
<superm1> and don't you see a difference in now a "priority" to work on something (its wishlist for the project)?
<superm1> i wrote a patch, and although it isn't needed for the default situation, but the work is done for the situation it would be needed
<mac_v> superm1: it can be filed against Xubuntu or Mythbuntu , but not in ubuntu
<superm1> *we use the ubuntu archive*
<mac_v> superm1: then you'd have to ask mvo
<mac_v> superm1: sorry for the confusion then :)
<superm1> mvo, would you be able to review said patch then?
<Amaranth> mvo does too much, I think :)
<mvo> superm1: what is the bug number again
<mvo> Amaranth: my SO thinks the same :)
<superm1> mvo, bug 442717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442717 in update-notifier "Update notifier needs a monochromatic icon" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442717
<mvo> superm1: looking now
<Amaranth> superm1: I would think you would want update-notifier to stand out very much
<mvo> superm1: thanks, looks good - technically it needs a UI freeze exception for this, at least for mythubuntu and xubuntu (not sure who else disables auto-open mode)
<Amaranth> superm1: We don't use it anymore because it doesn't say "hey! look at me!" enough but you seem to want to make it say that even less :)
<superm1> mvo, afaik it's just us and xubuntu.  i'm the POC for mythbuntu changes.  i'll check with cody on xubuntu make sure he's cool with it
<ccheney> Amaranth: longer for unpacking, heh
<Amaranth> ccheney: oh, of course
<Amaranth> ccheney: If you're completely unpacked in less than a month I'll be surprised :)
<Amaranth> But that's less important really
<mvo> superm1: great, thanks. if cody is ok I'm happy to upload it
<superm1> mvo, k
<Amaranth> I use moving as a chance to figure out how much I really use something. If it doesn't get unpacked after a month and it isn't something I need to hold on to (memories, legal stuff, etc) it gets tossed
<ccheney> Amaranth: yea i told my wife we are going to sort everything as it is unpacked and throw out useless stuff
 * ccheney thinks probably about 25% of the stuff (at least) is useless
<Amaranth> Every time I move 25% of my stuff is useless :P
<ccheney> we managed to fill the entire entry way and dining room with bags of stuff, we moved most of it ourselves so didn't use the large boxes, just grocery bags
<ccheney> Amaranth: move a few more times then :)
<Amaranth> ccheney: I'm down to barely enough stuff to make an apartment lived in :P
<ccheney> Amaranth: hehe :)
<asac> seb128: yes.
<seb128> asac, thanks
<asac> seb128: i have to fix something on packaging side too
<asac> ok back to lunch for a few more minutes ;)
<mvo> Amaranth: compiz is uploaded, I have not updated the plugin and libcompizconfig stuff yet, maybe I wait for robert for that
<mvo> need to attack some software-center bugs too
<Amaranth> mvo: alright
<Amaranth> mvo: can you comment on that -upsupported package bug real quick?
<Amaranth> err, -unsupported
<mvo> Amaranth: sure, sorry
<mvo> Amaranth: I assume #compiz-dev is cool with that request?
<mvo> Amaranth: if its doing more harm than good, I'm fine with removing it
<Amaranth> mvo: the name of the package should make their stance clear ;)
<mvo> :)
<mvo> commented
<Amaranth> arg
<Amaranth> defaulting to NO_NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS apparently causes some pretty bad problems
<Amaranth> probably applications that fork and expect their child to finish before they run again
<slomo> seb128: were there any gstreamer related bugs related to decoding something already? :)
<mvo> mpt_: what is your prefered way if I want your input on a certain software-center bug - subscribe you? ping you here? I'm currently looking at #442992
<mvo> mpt_: but there will be more, I'm sure :)
<mpt_> mvo, looking
<seb128> slomo, nothing obviously due to the recent change no, nor really issue
<mac_v> lool: hi , pushed the zoom icons edit , they will now be visible in Dust theme too
<mpt_> mvo, huh, I never realized that
<seb128> slomo, there is quite some bugs about mkv not playing and subtitle issues though
<mvo> mpt_: I thought we talked about it
<Amaranth> dang, compiz FTBFS on armel
<mvo> mpt_: we have the option to sort by popularity, relevance of the result (or what xapian thinks about this ;) or alphabetic
<mpt_> mvo, what do you think of sorting the results alphabetically for now?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: ping me when you're in, please
<slomo> seb128: are those mkv/subtitle bugs new? could you give me some urls? :)
<kenvandine> hey rodrigo_
<kenvandine> what
<kenvandine> 's up?
<rodrigo_> hey kenvandine
<seb128> slomo, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591706
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: oh, just saw on FB you're sick, are you?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591706 in gst-plugins-base "totem has trouble with multiple subtitle streams" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mpt_> mvo, but then, in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Search keyword greylist> I've suggested that greylisted words should affect sort order of results ... hmmmm
<kenvandine> sort of... but working
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: oh, get well soon!
<mvo> mpt_: it will have funny results as well, if someone search for something like "zip" (bad example) then the sorting will be funny
<kenvandine> pitti, caught h1n1 from my daughter :/
<seb128> slomo, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/426421
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426421 in gstreamer0.10 "Can't play text file without video on opening mkv file" [Undecided,New]
<mpt_> mvo, make that <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Search%20keyword%20greylist> :-)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: ah, ok, don't want to give you more work, but I just wanted to tell you about 2 bugs (with branches submitted for merging) that need to get into karmic
<kenvandine> so not feeling terrible... but super contageous
<mvo> mpt_: or anything where the most appropriate result starts with a char from the end of the alphabet
<slomo> seb128: thanks
<pitti> kenvandine: so that's your immunization strategy? :-)
<mpt_> mvo, "funny" in what way?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: statik told me to poke you, so let me know if I should poke someone else
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i guess so
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, are they in the sponsor queue?
<pitti> kenvandine: if it's any consolation, the normal flu is said to be much worse..
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah, i know
<kenvandine> and i got that shot :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: I think so, pitti approved the nomination
<kenvandine> but the vaccine for h1n1 isn't available yet... so now i got it
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, bug numbers?
 * kenvandine assumes one of them is tomboy
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/435904 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/415297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435904 in ubuntuone-servers "HMAC-SHA1 oauth does not work with Tomboy" [High,Fix committed]
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: yes, and the other is couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb
<Amaranth> oh, compiz build failure is bonobo failure
<Amaranth> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libbonoboui2-dev_2.24.1-1ubuntu1_armel.deb (--unpack):
<Amaranth>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/libbonoboui', which is also in package libbonoboui2-common 0:2.24.2-1ubuntu1
<mvo> mpt_: well, unexpected, say you search for something that starts with "z" - when you get a couple of hits, it may well be down the list (not even on the screen)
<seb128> Amaranth, when did you get that and where?
<kenvandine> pitti, both of those bugs rodrigo_ mentioned were marked as fix commited by you on the 30th
<Amaranth> seb128: armel buildd got that while building compiz
<slomo> seb128: ok, the first one is a known problem :)
<kenvandine> but not uploaded yet?
<mvo> mpt_: I don't have a good example word at this point, but I think you get the idea? a solution would be list headings to change the sorting, but we don't have those
<slomo> seb128: second one could be, that no video decoder for that file is available for example
<mvo> mpt_: a good example is probably "terminal" - if sorted alphabetically gnome-terminal will be way down
<mac_v> tgpraveen: pls dont mark bugs for Humanity-UNR... ! its not a theme ;p it needs to be deleted
<mpt_> mvo, maybe for now we should sort by xapian ordering? Then for 2.0 we could introduce column headers and a "Relevance" column etc
<mvo> mpt_: I can do a gconf key (or something like this) so that you can play with the different sort modes
<mac_v> tgpraveen: also , Humanity-Dark , only has icons for dark panel ;) the rest are the same icons from Humanity
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, not really sure why I did that; please set them back to triaged if they aren't in the ubuntu packaging bzr yet
<mvo> mpt_: ok, I will make the order configurable (under the hood) and let you play with it. I found xapian ordering not that great (because usually our data is not great, xapian makes the best of it). then you can play and see
<tgpraveen> mac_v: oh ok
<kenvandine> pitti, ok
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i will make sure they go through the right pipes :) thx for pointing them out
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: thanks! :)
<pedro_> kenvandine, hello, are you tracking the libindicate bugs? i've seen a few empathy crashes related to it
<pedro_> which i've assigned to there
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_!!
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_!
<pedro_> rodrigo_, when is the couch db talk?
<rodrigo_> pedro_: still happy for the football game? :D
<rodrigo_> pedro_: next saturday, not sure what time
<pedro_> rodrigo_, biggest smile on my face the whole weekend, yes ;-)
<kenvandine> pedro_, i am tracking the empathy bugs
<kenvandine> specifically related to libindicate :)
<rodrigo_> pedro_: yeah, you sounded really excited on FB :D
<mpt_> mvo, are application names more heavily weighted than descriptions?
<kenvandine> pedro_, so please feel free to assign them to me so i don't over look them
<kenvandine> i expect to spend my afternoon working on those
<mvo> mpt_: yes
<mvo> mpt_: but the whole weighting is not perfect, it did not get a lot of balancing at this point
<pedro_> kenvandine, ok great, will do it :-)
<mvo> mpt_: name is 10x more value than description, but if the description contains it often enough...
<mpt_> mvo, yeah, this kind of thing is hard to test. :-)
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: did u get a chance to test muissed calls storeage in indicator?
<seb128> slomo, looking to recent bugs there is not too many issues that I can see there
<kenvandine> no, i don't think we can address that for karmic
<kenvandine> too late in the cycle
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, oh... test..
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, no... i will test it today
<kenvandine> i think it will stick around
<kenvandine> but the question is what to do if the other end already hung up
<kenvandine> i think we need to look at the work flow for answering calls for lucid
<kenvandine> too many clicks right now for incoming calls
<Amaranth> mvo: so from this point we're only doing cherry picking from upstream compiz stuff, right?
<Amaranth> Hopefully in 4 days I'll be able to do it myself so I want to make sure I'm clear on this
<Amaranth> Well, 4 days plus however long the wait it to get it all setup so... probably not for karmic I guess
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: k. i would like to help in that . which team would be involved in that process?
<tgpraveen> ubuntu-desktop? or something else
<mvo> mpt_: you can test the dfferent search sortings in trunk/ if you run "SOFTWARE_CENTER_SEARCHES_SORT_MODE=xapian ./software-center"
<mvo> mpt_: (r361)
<mpt_> thanks mvo
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, desktop and design
<mvo> mpt_: music is a good word for testing
<mpt_> ok
<mvo> or music player etc
 * mvo goes back to real bug fixing
<mvo> (well, real == crash)
<mpt_> :-)
<lool> mac_v: Thanks; pushed in ~dooz5 to my ppa
<mvo> and a bugreport about "free software" being used bug #442882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442882 in software-center "Software Center should not use the word "Free Software"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442882
<lool> eh
<mvo> and bug #442310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442310 in software-center "User Interface for Ubuntu Software centre is inconvenient to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442310
<mvo> look like I need to do triage more often, loads and loads of NEW bugs :(
<mpt_> mvo, I'll take care of those two ;-)
<mvo> thanks mpt_
<and471> mvo: hi (I am rugby471 btw, changed my nick)
<mvo> hey and471
<and471> mvo: I have a question about software-store's translation infrastructure
<mvo> mpt_: uh, sorry - but I need some UI love for #441961 - the issue is that the package comes from a untrusted repository (e.g. a PPA) and so "shadows" a regular package.
<mvo> and471: sure
<and471> mvo: in the POTFILES.in you have a list of files needed to be translated, some have a prefix of [python] et.c
<and471> what command do you use with xgettext to get these little declarations to work, they just give errors for me
<and471> mvo: ^
<and471> mpt_: hi
<mvo> intltool-extract should do that
<mpt_> hello and471
<mvo> the magic is all done by distutils-extra
<and471> mvo: ah ok
<and471> mvo: there is no command to create the .pot file?
<mvo> and471: python setup.py build_i18n shoud do it
<and471> mvo: thanks
<mvo> seb128: I suppose you have no idea aobut bug #441870 ? looks scary and deep inside theads+glib+gio
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441870 in software-center "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441870
<seb128> mvo, looking
<seb128> mvo, no, but having the retracing would be useful
<seb128> bah, retraced crashed on "IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer"
<seb128> restarting
<mvo> seb128: thans
<seb128> pedro_, the "can't click several times on a button" is a gtk bug fixed now
<seb128> pedro_, #441905
<pedro_> seb128, nice will point the users there then, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<kenvandine> pitti, evolution-couchdb and couchdb-glib are both ready for upload, bug 415297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415297 in evolution-couchdb "Missing supported fields in evolution-couchdb" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415297
<didrocks> hello rickspencer3 :)
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<kenvandine> pitti, and tomboy is ready, bug 435904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435904 in ubuntuone-servers "HMAC-SHA1 oauth does not work with Tomboy" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435904
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, any idea when the unicode issues on the server will be resolved?
<james_w> kenvandine: hey, I'm still having trouble with couchdb as I'm unable to build it in my build chroot
 * kenvandine would like tomboy syncing
<kenvandine> james_w, weird
<james_w> kenvandine: the sponsor bug is assigned to me, I guess I should fix that so it doesn't block on me?
<kenvandine> any changes since i last touched it?
<james_w> oh, it's not couchdb's fault
<kenvandine> james_w, but changes since it was last uploaded?
<kenvandine> the snapshot i was working on got uploaded
<james_w> bug 439499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439499 in couchdb "OAuth-authenticated database replication crashes, HTTP404" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439499
<kenvandine> ah... i hadn't seen that
<andreasn> asac, I apologize, but as always, I've forgotten if it's Thunderbird beta releases or daily builds who have a ppa in launchpad
<pitti> kenvandine: looking
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<asac> andreasn: daily
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<andreasn> asac, thank you, there was a issue with the default (I think) xubuntu theme, so I thought I should point the developer to 3.0
<asac> thx
<asac> tbird 2 wont receive any fixes in this direction - fortunately
<asac> ;)
<mvo> mpt: wb
<Amaranth> wow, I think I can finally close bug 99740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99740 in firefox-3.1 "[MASTER] Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99740
<mpt> hm, Karmic upgrade is no worky
<mvo> mpt: oh? what is not working?
<Amaranth> only took 2.5 years...
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: already solved, just submitted a branch to fix it
<mpt> mvo, just Update Manager saying it could only do a partial upgrade, then not doing anything at all because of a dependency cycle in openoffice.org
<mvo> Amaranth: oh, what commit is  that?
<mpt> ah, here we are: "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle."
<mpt> (that's from Synaptic)
<mvo> mpt: hrm, bad - I got a report about that before :/
<Amaranth> mvo: unredirect fullscreen windows hasn't caused that problem since before jaunty, afaik
<mpt> mvo, as in a bug report? If not, what information should I provide when reporting it?
<mvo> mpt: yes, there is a open bug about this
<mvo> bug #442651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442651 in update-manager "Update of Ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 Beta fails with error message regarding OpenOffice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442651
<mpt> mvo, if I get exactly the same error in Synaptic, it's not an update-manager bug then, is it?
<Amaranth> mvo: err, I mean legacy fullscreen support
 * Amaranth gets more caffeine
<mvo> mpt: its a libapt/openoffice bug, it needs some love to figure out who is the one to blame (probably both ;)
<mpt> ok, guess I'm stuck running Ubuntu Jauntmic for now
<Amaranth> mpt: Or just remove openoffice.org-filter-binfilter then install again after upgrading :)
<mpt> hey, that works
<mpt> "[/] Do you want to upgrade glibc now?"
<mpt> W T F
<Amaranth> mpt: Hope it doesn't segfault :)
<Amaranth> Wait, was that a dialog?
<mpt> Amaranth, yes, The Joys Of DebConf
<mvo> mpt: oh? it should not ask this in gui mode :/
<mvo> mpt: oh well
<mvo> maybe we should get rid of it afterall...
<mvo> and471: if you want a (hopefully) quick target, bug #439621 would be one :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439621 in software-center "Bottom border of location bar is missing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439621
<lool> pitti: Hey was checking the seeds and I see desktop is seeding gnome-icon-theme and not humanity-icon-theme; perhaps you want to fix that either by adding humanity or by replacing gnome-icon-theme with it?
<and471> mvo: sorry I cannot do a lot of work now, I have to start my revision :-(
<mpt> mvo, the best part is that it has a "Help" button that says "Running services and programs that are using WTF need to be restarted, otherwise they might not be able to do worple or flotsit any more...", and goes on like that for another couple of paragraphs, ending with "If you want to interrupt the upgrade now and continue later, please Answer No to the question below", when there is neither (a) a question below or (b) a No button
<and471> mvo: regarding that bug, it is due to the new gtk theme I think
<mpt> mvo, maybe that debconf prompt is coming up only because I'm using Synaptic, and wouldn't come up with update-manager?
<mvo> and471: no problem :)
<mvo> mpt: yeah, it should be supressed when u-m is running
<mvo> lool: re bug #439420 - what kind of magic do I have to do to the window to make it maximize with maxiums?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439420 in software-center "Screenshot dialogs aren't maximized or scrollable/resizable" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439420
<Amaranth> lool: iirc gnome-icon-theme gets used if even hicolor doesn't have an icon, doesn't it?
<lool> Amaranth: EPARSE
<lool> Amaranth: The stack is Humanity > GNOME > hicolor IIRC
<Amaranth> lool: I thought it was Humanity > hicolor > gnome because of some GTK+ trickery
 * Amaranth tries to find email
<seb128> Amaranth, hicolor is the fallback theme
<seb128> gnome is used before it
<lool> Right sorry
<lool> Inherits=gnome,hicolor
<Amaranth> huh, maybe I was thinking of the name fallbacks
<lool> Well there's a gtk+ fallback too
<lool> but it comes last IIRC
<lool> Fallback themeis gnome
<Amaranth> Right, so it's Humanity > gnome > hicolor > gnome...
<Amaranth> seb128 is the one that brought this whole thing up back in 2006 (yay gmail)
<seb128> Amaranth, by then they dropped the gnome fallback IIRC
<Amaranth> perhaps
<seb128> it broke the theming for everything which installed an icon in gnome when using themes not using gnome
<lool> seb128: Dont we still have that as a debian/patches/ thing?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> 015_default-fallback-icon-theme.patch
<seb128> -								  NULL,
<seb128> +								  "gnome",
<lool> Right
<Amaranth> yay I'm not going crazy :)
<seb128> Amaranth, how so?
<Amaranth> I remembered we had that :)
<lool> /c/
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> compiz FTBFS on every arch
<seb128> Amaranth, I've fixed libbonoboui I will retry compiz in one hour or so
<Amaranth> holy crap, one guy has opened the same bug 3 times because it hasn't been fixed in the last week
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<Amaranth> "We are almost in the final release and this bug still persist"
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<mac_v> Amaranth: lol , bug# ?
<Amaranth> eh, gone already
<pitti> bye everyone, time for Taekwondo
<yuriy> pitti: I've been debugging the apport-kde hanging problem. I think the issue may be that the common apport ui code uses sys.exit(0) which doesn't give the UI a chance to clean up properly (though I am a bit confused on that point, because I don't think it actually exits on those)
<yuriy> pitti: not that that's causing the hang, but that it causes another crash which prevents me from fixing the hanging properly
<yuriy> pitti: nevermind, that's not it
<chrisccoulson> wb seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind ACK'ing bug 391664? (i think sistpoty subscribed you to it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391664 in glom "[FFe] Update glom to 1.12.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391664
<seb128> there is a newer version upstream now
<seb128> but update ack from me it was probably in the middle of the thousand weekend emails
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise there was a new upstream version now
<chrisccoulson> i only packaged 1.12.1 at the weekend ;)
<seb128> ok, feel free to upload this one or to do the new update
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll have a look at the new one later. it depends on gnome-python-extras first though
<asac> hey ... how can i force ubuntu-bug to continue even if package is not "genuine" ?
<dobey> asac: do the same magic we do for ubuntuone-client in the apport hook
<seb128> asac, set APPORT_REPORT_THIRDPARTY
 * dobey *hugs* the crashdb magic
<asac> thx
<asac> seb128: doesnt work :(
<asac> o wait
<asac> it works ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> should be documented somewhere in ubuntu-bug :)
<asac> manpage
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> or maybe it's kept secret to not have users to abuse it ;-
<seb128> :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i didn't know that existed either ;)
<asac> comes handy if you improve your hook in a package you prepare for upload and want to test ;)
<asac> wasted now like 15 minutes of my time ;)
<rickspencer3_> seb128, what do you think of changing "New Session..." to "Switch User..." in Session Indicator?
<seb128> rickspencer3_, tricking, I would be in favor of the change but translators have barely translated "New session..." now and I think it's late to break all translations again now
<rickspencer3_> seb128, hmmm
<rickspencer3_> well ... New Session ... doesn't make much sense, and it's an important feature
<seb128> how come nobody woke up about that before?
<seb128> I though that was a design decision so I didn't say anything...
<rickspencer3_> seb128, never mind, it's already fix commited :/
<rickspencer3_> I just need to move it out
<seb128> fix commited?
<seb128> we are going to break all translations now?
<rickspencer3_> seb128, because the user list menu was rolled back
<rickspencer3_> seb128, yes
<chrisccoulson> i see some people are confused about how they're meant to shut down their machines now, with no power icon next to the session-applet
<chrisccoulson> it's not obvious where to go switch the machine off any more
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a bug open about that
<chrisccoulson> i haven't seen the bug yet, but i've seen people asking how they're meant to shut down in the forums
<rickspencer3_> chrisccoulson, yes, this is not good
<rickspencer3_> will be hard to discover that, will have to fix it in Lucid for sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's definately confusing. i only know where it is because i use it every day ;)
<seb128> bug #443029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443029 in indicator-session "No power icon (unclear how to shutdown)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443029
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks :)
<seb128> rickspencer3_, in lucid? you mean it's going to stay this way with no icon for karmic?
<rickspencer3_> seb128, so far as I know
<seb128> :-(
<rickspencer3_> I'm working on it, but can't promise
<rickspencer3_> seb128, btw, it looks like "New Session..." used to be "Switch User..." so may already be translated
<chrisccoulson> that was the case in the old applet
<seb128> rickspencer3_, usually when a string is dropped the translations are dropped too, ie adding it back later doesn't bring those back automagically
<rickspencer3_> hmm
<rickspencer3_> seb128, ok
<rickspencer3_> well, it is what it is
<seb128> somebody will need to fish for those
<seb128> well, if you want to change it please do it early
<seb128> and notify ubuntu-translators
<rickspencer3_> seb128, right, I'm working on it as fast as I can
<seb128> and perhaps dpm or somebody can help by reapplying jaunty strings for all locales or something
<seb128> it should not be too complicated to do but take some time
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> so doable
<seb128> rickspencer3_, would be better to be somebody who knows about translations and how to push those to rosetta
<kenvandine> yeah... not me
<seb128> ie ArneGoetje or dpm for example
<seb128> if they have some free slot for that...
<rickspencer3_> right, but kenvandine will rolling out the change
<rickspencer3_> ArneGoetje is on European time atm
<kenvandine> rickspencer3_, i can apply the patch now or wait fora  thursday release?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can you take a look at bug 444005 in the next few days? It's nothing urgent but would be great to fix it before release.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444005 in transmission "--auth argument passed to transmission-daemon is reduntant" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444005
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, the key thing is we need to line up translations
<kenvandine> yeah, the patch is easy
<kenvandine> there will be an indicator-session release on thursday
<seb128> so
<seb128> - get the change early in karmic
<seb128> - email ubuntu-translators
<seb128> - tweak rosetta to help translations to catch up if possible
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yeah, i could do when i get some time
<seb128> 3- might not be required, each translation team can probably do that and we can have a look later to the one which didn't manage to do the update
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, any chance you could look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/443029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443029 in indicator-session "No power icon (unclear how to shutdown)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3_> why did this get hung up, and how hard would it be to fix?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> surely not hard to add an icon there, assuming folks agree we want to do that
<rickspencer3_> kenvandine, ok, checking with Dx
<SiDi> asac: hi there. i finally found out how to use that link-color... GtkWidget::link-color = "# ... "
<SiDi> There apparently arent any side effects... i still hope they'll change firefox to use something more obvious though
<SiDi> As for my issues in Thunderbird they seem mostly fixed in TB3, so all i need is to have some kind of workaround for it till TB2 is replaced
<asac> /bin/bash: line 1: 21329 Aborted                 g-ir-compiler Epiphany-2.28.gir -o Epiphany-2.28.typelib
<asac> is that a build depends issue?
<asac> SiDi: good. does that change only the link-color for the awesome bar?
<SiDi> asac: its the only place where it seems to be used
<SiDi> but i had to change it for all gtkwidgets, cause this one is a GtkLabel anyway. So i made sure the color would work on white backgrounds too;
<asac> SiDi: maybe you can use something more specific?
<asac> not GtkWidget ... but rather GtkLabel? or so?
<SiDi> and at least it avoids us having to patch firefox :)
<SiDi> asac: any text using that color would be a GtkLabel anyway :)
<asac> but why use GtkWidget then?
<SiDi> well, for instance, if an app uses link-color for links in labels and buttons
<SiDi> i wont be able to prevent my change from affecting this app's labels
<SiDi> so its better if all its link look coherent
<SiDi> and if the color works well with both bright and dark backgrounds
<mclasen> asac: the same style property is used in labels and link buttons (and elsewhere)
<SiDi> since i cant affect only firefox's awesome bar, i make sure to find a value that's meant to work everywhere in our theme
<asac> SiDi: yeah
<asac> SiDi: just wondered if it would mess the main html area
<SiDi> nope
<SiDi> apparently the "use system values" doesnt work with  xfce
<SiDi> i suppose it works only with gnome, or even not at all :d
<SiDi> and i dont think anyone ever used it anyway
<asac> if that works its good ;)
<asac> at best get that in all dark upstream themes somewhere
<mac_v> rickspencer3_: kenvandine: for the shutdown icon , you also need to consider which icon to use? since the rest of the panel is greyscale icons... its better to use a greyscale one for that too
<asac> SiDi: use system values - as i said is for the html area afaik
<rickspencer3_> mac_v, ok
<SiDi> asac: yeh, i meant that i didnt notice any difference in html pages with that enabled and my change setup
<rickspencer3_> I've asked ivanka and dbarth to engage and tell us what to do
<asac> SiDi: check out preferences -> content -> colors ...
<asac> SiDi: there is a "Allow users to select their own colors ..." checkbox
<asac> thats what the pref is about.
<asac> not about the xul widgets etc.
<asac> SiDi: err ... the checkbox above reads "use system colors" ;) ... so rather that
<asac> but still same place
<SiDi> asac: its the option i talk about :)
<SiDi> s/talk/am speaking/
<mac_v> rickspencer3_: ok.. thanks
<mac_v> :)
<asac> k
<SiDi> asac: so, about thunderbird, would you accept putting my "fix" in thunderbird2's CSS, till thunderbird3 is released?
<asac> SiDi: if that fix does not cause regressions for other themes we can check that
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> had a good week end?
<bratsche> Hi robert_ancell and seb128
<robert_ancell> yeah, long weekends are great :)
<robert_ancell> hi bratsche
<seb128> hey bratsche
<SiDi> asac: i think it should be ok with 99.9% of the themes... the last 0.01% would be unusable anyway, this thing aside :]
<asac_> 00:07 < SiDi> asac: so, about thunderbird, would you accept putting my "fix" in thunderbird2's CSS, till thunderbird3 is released?
<asac_> 00:08 < asac> SiDi: if that fix does not cause regressions for other themes we can check that
<bcurtiswx> Themuso: are you available to talk about ubuntu-sounds?
<SiDi> [00:12] <SiDi> asac: i think it should be ok with 99.9% of the themes... the last 0.01% would be unusable anyway, this thing aside :]
<SiDi> ie, a theme designed to have diametrically opposed window backgrounds and notebooktab backgrounds could have problems with the fix, but it wouldnt work without anyway
<SiDi> meh.
<asac_> sorry connect issues
 * SiDi pings asac_ 
<asac_> 00:12 < asac_> 00:07 < SiDi> asac: so, about thunderbird, would you accept putting my "fix" in thunderbird2's CSS, till  thunderbird3 is released?
<asac_> 00:12 < asac_> 00:08 < asac> SiDi: if that fix does not cause regressions for other themes we can check that
<SiDi> [00:15] <SiDi> [00:12] <SiDi> asac: i think it should be ok with 99.9% of the themes... the last 0.01% would be unusable anyway, this thing aside :]
<SiDi> [00:15] <SiDi> ie, a theme designed to have diametrically opposed window backgrounds and notebooktab backgrounds could have problems with the fix, but it wouldnt work without anyway
<asac_> i am still here ;)
<asac_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<asac> SiDi: so show me the fix ;)
<seb128__> re
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286565/
<bcurtiswx> seb128: yes i got your reply, im trying to contact themuso in here.. no reply yet
<SiDi> thats a userChrome.css
<SiDi> ofc it can be added to thunderbird's theme CSS file directly
<seb128__> bcurtiswx, ok
<SiDi> asac: the second part of the fix fixes the wrong background in the frame titles inside the prefs dialog... the first part fixes a stupid bug in the same frames, but around the titles... you'll see what i mean if you check the display tab of thunderbird's preferences with/without the fix, and with a dark theme such as dust
<TheMuso> bcurtiswx: Yes I am. Sorry got caught up with reading email.
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso: bug #400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<bcurtiswx> you may be able to enlighten on how to get that bug fixed before Karmic FInal
<TheMuso> bcurtiswx: Ok will look at it.
<maxb> compiz: - turn constrain_y back on (LP: #82654)      --- didn't we turn it off to fix another bug?
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso: thx
<SiDi> asac?
<maxb> Amaranth, robert_ancell : Can I call your attentions to bug 82654 vs. bug 221698 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82654 in compiz "Windows can be positioned with title bar below gnome-panel" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221698 in compiz "Cannot resize window taller than screen (inconsistent with metacity)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221698
<asac> SiDi: have to check that. at best open bug, attach and assign that to me
<robert_ancell> maxb, yes?
<SiDi> asac: sure.
<maxb> 82654 has just been fixed by reverting the fix to 221698
<maxb> I'm binging you two as uploaders of the updates concerned :-)
<robert_ancell> maxb, ah, yes, there should be a better fix in compiz 0.8.4 but Amaranth knows more about it
<maxb> Hmm. Is that targetted for Karmic?
<SiDi> asac: good night
<SiDi> thanks again for reviewing this stuff :)
<maxb> Whether it is or, not, I think it would be better to not regress 221698 on a temporary or permanent basis
<robert_ancell> maxb, yes, as soon as it is released
<maxb> I wonder what I should do to the bugs.
<maxb> 221698 is currently broken again, but apparently it is 82654 which needs followup action
 * maxb is tempted to reopen both
<robert_ancell> maxb, they really are the same bug as far as I can tell - they are both caused by being able to move/resize windows under panels
<maxb> Not really. 221698 is objecting to compiz' blocking of moving windows off the top of the screen for no particularly clear reason
<chrisccoulson> yay, Amaranth is going for MOTU :)
<Laney> woop woop
<chrisccoulson> i've just had some spam with asac's e-mail address as the subject. how strange!
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> great ;)
<asac_> what did i try to sell you?
<asac_> *sigh* ... cannot push to bzr launchpad ... TOO MANY SSH CONNECTIONS :/
<chrisccoulson> asac - apprarently you're a canadian pharmacy trying to sell me high quality meds!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i've had a lot of spam the last few days!
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-06
<chrisccoulson> dear empathy, please will you go for longer than 30 minutes without crashing
<bcurtiswx> chriscoulson: we all wish that
<chrisccoulson> heh, it's practically unusable here ;)
<bcurtiswx> empathy might need a hugday
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<chrisccoulson> i think i need to spend some time debugging the crashes i'm seeing
<bcurtiswx> i wish i had that kind of time
<chrisccoulson> so do i
<bcurtiswx> lol
<chrisccoulson> i could do with a few extra hours in the day, so i can spend 8 hours at work + 8 hours on ubuntu without feeling tired in the morning ;)
<superm1> mac_v, cody wasn't too keen on the change for update-notifier based on how it affects xubuntu w/o using humanity by default.  i've pushed the icons into lp:~superm1/humanity/add-update-notifier-icon so that they can be kept directly in the humanity theme instead.  can you look at that branch?
<ccheney> asac: is bug 67226 related to that bug you fixed in g-s-d(?) in jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67226 in openoffice.org "Font is too blurry in firefox interface and pages rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67226
<ccheney> asac: did the fix fall out?
<ccheney> asac: if i remember correctly there was still a race that would be sometimes hit and cause an issue with it not setting the values
<JanC> <chrisccoulson> dear empathy, please will you go for longer than 30 minutes without crashing
<JanC> heh, empathy runs for weeks if i want?
<mac_v> superm1: hi... i'm not comfortable adding the icons to Humanity. 1: they dont fit the theme , the icons are styled differently from the rest of the panel icons and the colors are totally out of humanity's palate , adding them would lead to bugs asking for monochrome icons 2: the gconf change is not supported in Ubuntu , so i dont think adding those icons for users conveys the message of it being a *not* supported option. 3:changing the icon for
<mac_v>  Mythbuntu sake affects Ubuntu as well , so i'd rather think Mythbuntu changes its default to not show the icon or use the current icon as is.
<superm1> mac_v, ok. will have to look into using a different icon theme probably for mythbuntu then. thanks for looking
<mac_v> superm1: thanks
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> yuriy: should it call some QtSomething.quit() before exit()?
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: ooh, great to see bug 438065 fixed *phew*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438065 in brasero "Karmic: DVDs cannot be mounted in GNOME" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438065
<seb128> pitti, it was on my radar for a bit sorry that it took efforts from other people to figure what was going on
<seb128> debian backported the change during our beta freeze I had planned to look at it after beta ... which is now ;-)
<seb128> pitti, oh btw, did you write instructions to debug those sort of issues?
<seb128> bug #444083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444083 in rhythmbox "Samsung YP-U3 (MTP) not recognized by Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444083
<seb128> pitti, what would be useful? devkit-disks --dump call? udevsomething?
<pitti> ah, still not yet, sorry
<pitti> udevadm info --export-db when the device is plugged in
 * seb128 asks on the bug
<seb128> pitti, danke
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bug 440733 is wierd
<chrisccoulson> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Bug 440733 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/440733 is private
<chrisccoulson> ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu 2.6.28-15.52-generic
<chrisccoulson> i thought people would acually use the latest kernel package
<pitti> chrisccoulson: at least it might explain a few problems :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, perhaps apport should stop them from reporting it until they've upgraded ;)
<pitti> unless it's a bug report about an upgrade failure :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i suppose so ;)
<pitti> or that the new kernel doesn't boot
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's pretty bad if that happens and you can't report it
<Amaranth> maxb: I consider bug 82654 to be much more important as it is entirely to easy now to move a window to a position where you cannot move it back. We also have bug 221698 fixed though, as much as we can. If you try to move a window with alt-click or the window menu (alt-space, m) it will let you move it under the top panel. Everybody happy. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82654 in compiz "Windows can be positioned with title bar below gnome-panel" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221698 in hundredpapercuts "Cannot resize window taller than screen (inconsistent with metacity)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221698
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I see you got to see some of the fun I've been having with certain bug reporters :)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - which one was that?
<Amaranth> the clock shadow bug
<chrisccoulson> ah yes
<lool> mac_v: Hey
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would check before re-opening reports ;)
<mac_v> lool: hi... thanks for the update :) phew ...
<lool> mac_v: You dup-ed three bugs against the humanity update bug and all three were wrong   :-/
<lool> mac_v: the two bug from oliver are still an issue after the update
<mac_v> lool: kindly read my last comment
<lool> and the bug from matt is a dup of the ubuntuone bug
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: They did that too me for 3 of the bugs that upload fixed
<Amaranth> a/too/to/
<lool> mac_v: I actually asked oliver to file these bugs because the two use cases felt somewhat close to the system service use case
<mac_v> lool: mat's bug was what the random icons bug was about initially[ubuntu one icons are used in color] , you changed the title later
<mac_v> lool: oh ok
<mac_v> but those will break apps :/
<mac_v> lool: the icons will get displayed in the system menu
<mac_v> greyscale icons*
<lool> mac_v: Duping the bugs is not the proper way to close them though; I think in these cases we want input from the design team on whether these icons should be b&w too or not; but that's lucid material
<mac_v> lool: ok... but they need to be marked as bugs in their packages too
<mac_v> since nothing can be done from doing icons in Humanity alone
<mac_v> the apps need patches too
<lool> mac_v: I think the line is thin
<mac_v> hmm ;)
<lool> mac_v: humanity has gpm icons and icons
<seb128> evolution takes ages to close there
<lool> mac_v: But sure, it could be pushed to the apps
<seb128> I blame the indicator code, it's spamming the session bus with updates while takes ages to close
<chrisccoulson> heh, the indicator stuff spams the session bus continuously ;)
<mac_v> lool: sure.. i dont mind unduping and doing icons... but the apps *will* need patches... so i'd rather wait for them... i didnt know you had asked Oliver to file bugs ;)
<lool> mac_v: I mean I'm not the one who does the work of producing these icons; from my perspective though, I dont expect all individual apps to grow these icons
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not really
<chrisccoulson> it seems to here :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can't open the indicator applet while evolution is closing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the menu seems to get a refresh every second or so
<seb128> so as soon I click on it it's closed
<seb128> I don't get that issue while evolution is running
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<seb128> just when it's being closed
<lool> mac_v: if you think the app needs to change instead, then you could reassing the bug to the apps' package; IMO it will be hard to track the bugs if we do it in this way, and the people who are likely to do the work are the humanity folks (ie you)
<lool> mac_v: Perhaps you might want to consider starting a humanity-gnome-system-icons project for karmic+1?
<lool> mac_v: Anyway, tenriely up to you; I think the decision of having an icon b&w or not should be the design team's and I just care that we dont close the bugs
<mac_v> lool: surely you cant expect us to do icons for all the apps ;) ... i'd say undup them and add the concerned apps in the also affects , once the apps assign new labels for notification area , the icons can be done
<lool> mac_v: I already unduped them
<mac_v> lool: also... i'm not sure if humanity will be used for Lucid ;) .. kwwii is starting a new icons theme
<mac_v> icon theme*
<lool> mac_v: I dont expect you to do all apps; I had in mind that the official ubuntu desktop or official gnome apps which *also* have an icon in the notification-area which is *also* a system service need an icon
<bigon> seb128: hi you try to upload empathy yesterday but it fails as it's a point release with new tarball
<lool> mac_v: i dont know either
<bigon> seb128: hi you try to upload empathy yesterday but it fails as it's a point release with new tarball
<bigon> oups
<lool> mac_v: I think vino and display-properties are good examples of things which are distributed as apps but kind of feel like system services
<lool> mac_v: I mean, there's a screen icon in OSX to reconfigure your screen for instance
<mac_v> lool: yeah , you are right , but as i said , the icons will get displayed in the system menu too
<mac_v> that is not ideal
<lool> mac_v: That's an interesting technical issue; I'm sure we can fix it
<seb128> bigon, hey, oh thanks for noticing, I will reupload, I forgot to use the option to include the tarball since that was 1ubuntu1 version...
<Amaranth> Please don't change tomboy's icon :)
<lool> mac_v: We could patch apps to use two icons, one for n-a one for menu, or patch the panel to change the lookup path for n-a icons
<Amaranth> the panel doesn't control that
<mac_v> lool: exactly what i'v been trying to ask the devs to do... but no one is doing it :(
<lool> mac_v: Anyway, this is all lucid stuff; do what you want with it
<bigon> seb128: thx
<mac_v> lool: bluetooth , for example... asac needs to be convinced
<lool> mac_v: Well if you want to do that, you need to market your project and communicate visibly on it; I didn't see anything myself
<lool> mac_v: For instance you could write a wiki page on the ubuntu wiki stating the problem
<lool> Explaining the rationale for the change and the technical implementation details
<lool> mac_v: That's what we usually do in blueprints
<mac_v> lool: interesting.. i'd like to do more icons , but when humanity is not going to be used for Lucid... spending too much time on this is not ideal for me ;p ... i'd like the UX to confirm what their plans are.. or atleast that they would carry forward these icons into the new Lucid theme
<lool> mac_v: There's no requirement that you do that as a blueprint, but it's the best way to do it
<seb128> blueprint = paper work
<lool> mac_v: Right; I cant help you there sadly
<seb128> if you like doing paper work ;-)
<lool> haha
<lool> Well it's also a mean of getting things officially approved and tracked for release
 * mac_v hates paperwork ;p
<lool> If you ask me to do changes out of the blue, I need to be convinced
<mac_v> lool: yes.. i'll talk to kwwii and mat
<lool> If you ask me to implement changes in an approved blueprint, I kind of assume we want the changes
<lool> And RMs have the power to nag me about it
<mac_v> lool: bluetooth already has a patch > Bug #437162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Missing monochrome icon for bluetooth applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437162
<mac_v> so that the greyscale icon isnt used in the menu
 * mac_v bbl
<mat_t> morning all!
<mat_t> Any Mini 9 users around? Could anyone please help with bug #77010?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in module-init-tools "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<mat_t> pitti: morning!
<mat_t> pitti: any ideas/suggestions regarding #77010?
<pitti> hey mat_t; sorry, I don't
<pitti> TheMuso: any idea what could cause a system beep on mini 9's, with snd_pcsp annd pcspkr blacklisted?
<slomo> mvo: yay, the gnome-codec-install svn branch is finally correctly imported with all the translations :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> hum, no compiz on karmic on my i965 now
<seb128> oh, no it's back, weird
<seb128> session restart to try that
<andreasn> mac_v, thanks for fixing #385903, I can now sleep again at nights
<mac_v> :) which bug is that
<mac_v> bug #385903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385903 in human-icon-theme "File > Close icon looks odd in Firefox and Thunderbird" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385903
<mac_v> andreasn: hehe ;)
<seb128> ok, works now, that's weird
<lool> mvo: So my comment on the software store screenshots yesterday?
<seb128> I got xorg in software acceleration for one boot
<lool> mvo: You dropped off before I got back to you, so I commented in the bug
<mac_v> seb128: hi... any reason for the patch in Bug #44082 not yet being applied ... several claim it fixes the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44082 in hundredpapercuts "GNOME Panel icons (on right side) move apparently randomly on session start in some situations" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44082
<lool> seb128: was it a reboot or just logout/login?
<seb128> lool, reboot
<seb128> mac_v, the patch is not trivial, could break other thing and has not been reviewed by somebody knowing the code
<seb128> mac_v, I've been trying to get vuntz to review without success
<mac_v> seb128: aw...  :(
<seb128> "aw"?
<mac_v> awwww... as in > sad *sigh*...
<slomo> seb128: thanks for syncing all new gstreamer stuff :)
<seb128> I think I will do a lunch break or I will start doing some not so nice comments about users whining all the time
<seb128> slomo, you're welcome, about the decodebin changes for gst-plugins-base do you plan to apply those to debian? do you have an updated changeset I could apply?
<seb128> slomo, the bug has a zillion patches it's not easy to track
<slomo> seb128: the updated changeset are all non-obsolete patches in the bug (in the order that's written on them)
<vuntz> mac_v: I looked at it and I still don't understand why this would fix it, so I'm a bit reluctant to commit it
<slomo> seb128: i'll upload this the patches to experimental later today
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<vuntz> mac_v: (working on crashers at the moment, so, hrm, question of priority ;-))
<mac_v> vuntz: sure no probs.... thanks :)
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, when I click on a person's conversation in the indicator, empathy crashes now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that happens all the time for me too
<chrisccoulson> it's not something new though :-/
<pitti> but it worked for me before
<pitti> well, it still crashed sometimes, but at least it often worked
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it always crashes for me if the person and/or conversation window disappeared
<chrisccoulson> it seems to also crash if ive already looked at the conversation window before clicking on the indicator
<chrisccoulson> it crashes about every 20 minutes on my desktop ;)
<davmor2> pitti: the crash I always get is with nick serve on irc.  It remains showing up in indicator applet if you click on it again it kills empathy
<mac_v> chrisccoulson , pitti: Bug #271258 , probably we need to add it to the gspca module blacklists..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271258 in linux "Acer Orbicam gspca's module fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271258
<chrisccoulson> davmor2 - that situation consistently crashes it for me too
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - quite possibly
<chrisccoulson> i find a lot of entries remain in the indicator applet after you've clicked them, and when you click them again, it always crashes
<mac_v> should it be sent upstream or somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> probably why empathy crashes so often for me
<seb128> mac_v, the indicator things are not upstream code but ted's and kenvandine's rather
<mac_v> seb128: oh... i was mentioning upstream for the gspca... damn irc delays :/
<seb128> oh ok
<mvo> slomo: weeh, cool!
<seb128> mvo, what is cool?
<mvo> lool: yeah, I saw it, I'm not sure yet what to do, I guess best is to provide scrollbars/resize handling for unr
<mvo> seb128: gnome-codec-install is imported into lp
<seb128> ah ok, nice
<seb128> mvo, speaking of which do you want to do the update? there is a new version in debian slomo said we should have
<slomo> seb128, mvo: the "--transient-for" and "ignore other commandline parameters" part would be good to have
<mvo> seb128: it looks like a simple update, I have a look
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> and if its in bzr imported it should be even more trivial ;)
<slomo> mvo: but i won't use bzr to work on it :P but the svn->bzr import seems to run every 6 hours so that shouldn't be a problem
<seb128> slomo, you like svn better than bzr?
<seb128> weird ;-)
<mvo> slomo: sure, no need to use bzr on your side, but I will use it :)
<slomo> seb128: no, but i don't want to learn just another distributed version control system... i prefer git but i already have to use hg for other things, two should be enough ;)
<slomo> seb128: svn isn't great but at least it's simple ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> you can use bzr as svn though, bzr get, bzr commit, bzr push
<seb128> but whatever everybody uses the tools he wants ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: or bzr checkout then bzr commit pushes for you
<seb128> Amaranth, you don't always want to push every commit online
<seb128> but right ;-)
<mvo> bzr commit --local
<mvo> ;)
 * seb128 doesn't start this discussion
 * mvo takes off his so-clever hat now
<seb128> Amaranth, btw compiz crashing today, it had been a long time that didn't happen
<Amaranth> seb128: but svn does so it's similar
<Amaranth> seb128: I blame mvo
<seb128> I blame your update
<Amaranth> apport?
<Amaranth> also what is crashing? there is still a somewhat common crash with alt-tab that isn't fixed because we only have new compiz and staticswicher is in plugin-main
 * mvo just discovered bzr merge -i and he loves it
<seb128> Amaranth, sec
<seb128> #0  0x00d5a661 in switchTerminate (d=0x8f48168, action=0x9cc2874,
<seb128>     state=CompActionStateTermKey, option=0xbfc566fc, nOption=4)
<seb128>     at staticswitcher.c:759
<seb128> #1  0x0806c487 in handleEvent ()
<Amaranth> yep, that's it
<Amaranth> new compiz-fusion-plugins-main snapshot will fix it
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> so you were right to blame it on mvo? ;-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> speaking of compiz being broken, it seems the ati drivers are reporting 2048 for max texture size but only supporting 1024 or 512 :/
<Amaranth> so people are losing their wallpaper
<mvo> Amaranth: hm? so core needs a new plugins-main?
<Amaranth> mvo: it doesn't need it but it will fix that bug
<Amaranth> mvo: that bug has been there for some time though
<Amaranth> the core update fixed it in switcher but staticswitcher had the same bug
<seb128> grrrr at apport-collect
<seb128> 21 emails for one command run, come on
<seb128> did we change anything recent which would clean things in tmp on upgrade?
<seb128> I blame it on mvo's too
<seb128> or could be a doko thing
<seb128> mvo, bug #444252 is weird, have you seen that before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444252 in gconf "gconf-schemas: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444252
<seb128> installed started breaking on
<seb128> "    names = os.listdir(path)
<seb128> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/gconf-BBrcKQ'""
<seb128> which is weird since the gconf code didn't change in ages
<seb128> we got 5 bugs in 7 hours about this now
<mvo> seb128: some sort of race where a tmp reaper attacks?
<mvo> seb128: I don't think I have seen that
<mvo> Amaranth: aha, thanks. I will do a update of the remaining ones
<mvo> seb128: no, I don't clean /tmp in u-m
<seb128> mvo, ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, I think we will need to put it on the karmic radar if we continue getting bugs about it
<mvo> seb128: how many do we have already?
<seb128> mvo, 5 in 7 hours
<seb128> 6
<seb128> keeps counting, I'm looking at the recent upgrade bugs
<mvo> hrm, bad
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo, ok, we got 6 of those so far and that started 7 hours ago
<mvo> interessting, I guess we should just check what got uploaded around this time
<seb128> I didn't spot anything obvious
<seb128> gconf didn't change for a month
<seb128> and there has been no python* upgrade yesterday
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> I'm in the middle of an upgrade
<james_w> ** (gnome-open:15119): WARNING **: Can not stat /tmp/orbit-jw2328
<mvo> uh
<mvo> sounds like the same issue
<james_w> and my /tmp is all but empty
<james_w> some rogue rm in a postinst?
<asac> anyone running grub2?
<seb128> asac, not me
<asac> some bug reporter says he cannot select kernel there
<asac> is there a magic key-combo or something?
<Amaranth> asac: hold down shift
<Amaranth> otherwise you don't get the menu and it just picks the most current one
<asac> k
<asac> thx
<asac> i think some output telling the user that would be helpful ;)
<mvo> james_w: i run a test upgrade now to check if I can see that too
<Amaranth> asac: output telling the user that would defeat the purpose of doing it
<asac> hmm
<asac> k
<mvo> seb128: hm, the gnome-codec-install merge is more difficult than I had hoped, looks like the svn import did something to the branch, I can not merge and everything is unhappy
<mvo> seb128: I may have to blow away the old ~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-codec-install branch
<seb128> ok
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286921/
<james_w> ^ packages uploaded in the last 24 hours, any guesses?
<Amaranth> How about packages uploaded in the last 24 hours that are getting updated or installed on your system?
<Amaranth> Should cut half that list out, I hope
<james_w> yeah yeah
<seb128> I did try some "ls -l | grep 2009-10-06 | awk '{print $8}' | xargs grep rm"
<seb128> in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<seb128> but no luck so far
<Amaranth> well /tmp goes away if you unmount it, perhaps something is doing that?
<Amaranth> no, that wouldn't work, it would fail to unmount because there are files open
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286925/
<james_w> sorted by publishing time
<james_w> we're looking ~9 hours ago I think
<seb128> asac, did you do any maintainer script tweaking yesterday in your uploads?
<Amaranth> not compiz
<mvo> my test-upgrade is at ~33% and /tmp is still going strong
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286929/
<james_w> upgraded packages today
<bigon> seb128: http://pastebin.be/21257 :(
<seb128> bigon, yes, should be fixed now sorry for the spamming
<seb128> bigon, ie check you mail again in a minute
<asac> seb128: in gnome-main-menu?
<asac> no
<asac> afaik i idndt change anything
<seb128> asac, no, in any of the nm uploads
<asac> i cant remember doing that
<asac> whats the problme?
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286936/
<james_w> intersection
<seb128> asac, we are looking for something uploaded this night which wipe tmp on upgrade and breaks those
<asac> urgh
<asac> no i dont do that i hope
<bigon> seb128: ok no problem :)
<Amaranth> only package in compiz that has a postinst is compiz-gnome which just runs gconf-schemas (same for prerm)
<Amaranth> Does this only happen on upgrades from jaunty? I'm up-to-date and haven't had this problem
<Amaranth> No I'm not, have "binutils locales os-prober pm-utils software-center" available for upgrade
<asac> do we have a script to quickly gen debdiffs of latest upload for packages?
<Amaranth> Perhaps that narrows it even further?
<seb128> Amaranth, no, those are karmic to karmic upgrades and I didn't get the issue too
<seb128> I'm trying to look at the packages in james_w's that I'm not using
<seb128> could be a non standard package
<james_w> oh, I took the intersection of binary packages and source packages
<james_w> that's not going to work too well
<asac> i am doing a full upgrade too atm. will see
<mvo> james_w: hm, it seems to be not in the default install, I did a test upgrade and tmp seems to be fine, I will try one with the packages you listed next
<asac> full == one week no karmic update
<james_w> thanks mvo
<seb128> libvirt has
<seb128> "  * debian/libvirt-bin.cron.daily: added to clean out old profiles that are no
<seb128>     longer associated with a virtual machine definition (LP: #438165)"
<seb128> but I can't see anything obvious wrong there
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33073545/libvirt_0.7.0-1ubuntu8_0.7.0-1ubuntu9.diff.gz
<seb128> if somebody want to have a look
<seb128> no, the find is in an another dir, probably not it
<james_w> looking at diffs from the likely uploads doesn't show anything obvious
<mvo> slomo: hm, what is the svn location of the upstream branch for gonme-codec-install ? did that move
<Amaranth> hmm, if apport says a bug is a potential regression (it thinks it's a dupe of a fixed bug) it should still provide the trace :/
<asac> james_w: are you sure that you didnt accidentially remove your /tmp/ by some other operation while you were upgrading? ;)
<james_w> oh yeah, I ran "rm -rf /tmp/*" because I wanted to see what would happen!
<asac> my laptop upgrade now finished (got 900m of archives)
<asac> had no issue
<seb128> asac, see bug #444252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444252 in gconf "gconf-schemas: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444252
<asac> kk
<asac> if there are dupes we can rule that out i guess
<seb128> asac, either 8 users did that accidentally today or there is a bug somewhere
<seb128> bigon, did you testbuild your empathy upgrade?
<asac> seb128: bigon: can you bump lower version on libnm-* stuff to >= 0.8~a~git.20091005t192303 ?
<seb128> asac, why? can't we just wait for your version to be published on buildds rather than use an artificial requirements breaking backports etc?
<asac> would be helpful to ensure that we use the paddings we added to ABI in future updates
<asac> seb128: its published
<asac> seb128: its just not built on all archs
<asac> seb128: nevermind. sparc has built now
<seb128> cool
<seb128> I like it better to not require versions which are not needed, make easier to do builds on non uptodate boxes for those who want
<asac> well
<asac> we added padding to ABI as i said ...
<asac> so building against that is helping for future
<asac> but its fine now ;) ... and the api parts used by empathy probably dont need it anyway
<seb128> and we will rebuild empathy before karmic anyway
<yuriy> pitti: no, nevermind, that's not the issue I think
<seb128> GNOME 2.28.1 updates
<james_w> I'm heading for dinner
<james_w> found nothing so far
<seb128> james_w, enjoy your dinner, I didn't find anything either
<seb128> james_w, did you try grepping in maintainer scripts?
<asac> feels a bit like its something in the auto generated debhelper stuff
<james_w> a little
<mvo> have fun james_w
<james_w> I didn't narrow it down though
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286956/ for your grepping pleasure
<seb128> pitti, hum, what info do you look for in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33118022/output.txt?
<seb128> james_w, cat thislist | xargs grep rm?
<seb128> or tmp, or find
<james_w> lots and lots
<james_w> I'll look after eating
<seb128> enjoy your dinner
<james_w> % xargs grep rm < /tmp/scripts| wc -l
<james_w> 1315
<pitti> seb128: that's for a music player? I can't find one there
<mvo> seb128: hm, I just had a X restart during a test dist-upgrade - might that be gdm?
<seb128> pitti, that's the bug I pinged you about
<seb128> mvo, no
<pitti> seb128: I'd look for the vendor/product strings/ID and compare them against /lib/udev/rules.d/90-usb-media-players.rules
<bigon> seb128: I tought I did
<seb128> pitti, "Samsung YP-U3 (MTP) not recognized by Rhythmbox"
<seb128> bigon, the libindicate patch doesn't apply
<bigon> mmm
<pitti> seb128: oh, there we go, it's an MTP device
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/444083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444083 in rhythmbox "Samsung YP-U3 (MTP) not recognized by Rhythmbox" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> "the Player is recognized as Digicam, not as Audioplayer."
<seb128> id-music-player bug?
<pitti> seb128: right; we have 4e8:5119 as "Samsung Yepp YP-P3", but not this one
<seb128> pitti, ok, cool, do you want me to do something out of reassigning to media-player-info?
<pitti> seb128: right, it is; we also need to know its capabilities, like which formats can it record/play and whether it uses a particular subfolder for music (often MUSIC/ or so)
<seb128> pitti, the user says it was working in jaunty, can't you get the datas from the old fdi files we used there?
<pitti> seb128: bah, I should install the README file..
<kenvandine> i should have really done this upgrade over night... gonna take forever to download 421M
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> at 23kB/s
<kenvandine> hey, working on that empathy icon/indicator thing now :)
<seb128> bigon, will you look at updating the libindicate change or should ask kenvandine if he can have a look?
<pitti> seb128: oh, hang on
<pitti> seb128: it's in /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libmtp8.rules
<kenvandine> bigon, what's wrong with it?
<seb128> kenvandine, 2.28.0.1 update, the patch needs to be updated
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I never really understood that libmtp thing
<kenvandine> i can take a look
<pitti> seb128: so it seems that RB doesn't like those mtp devices any more?
<seb128> pitti, well everything I know is on the bug
<bigon> kenvandine: thx
<seb128> let me grab the mtp device I got for testing some uds ago
<seb128> kenvandine, the update is in bzr and I uploaded without test building but the patch fails to apply
<seb128> kenvandine, will teach me to trust known contributors for upgrades ;-) anyway if you could fix the libindicate patch to apply
<bigon> seb128: :o
<pitti> seb128: right, was just going to ask
<seb128> kenvandine, it should be easy, it seems a configure update and they got the "check the notification server capabilities" upstream too
<pitti> seb128: woudl be interesting to know whether it still works with any mtp devic
<pitti> e
<huats> Hello everyone !
<huats> pitti and seb128 o/
<pitti> hey huats
<huats> how are you guys ?
<chrisccoulson> hey huats
<huats> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<huats> great !
<huats> Very busy with my business
<chrisccoulson> excellent:)
<huats> but I won't complain :)
<huats> you ?
<chrisccoulson> did you say you were going to be a father soon?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks
<seb128> lut huats
<Laney> huats: commiserations on the CC result ;)
<seb128> pitti, it's listed as a camera in gvfs
<huats> Laney: commiserations ?
<seb128> pitti, ie camera icon in the computer location, no rhythmbox launched when plugging it in
<seb128> pitti, Volume(0): Samsung YP-U3
<pitti> seb128: oh, you have such a thing as well?
<seb128> pitti, yes, the key I got for testing is one
<pitti> seb128: let's do a quick test
<seb128> pitti, it's not listed in devkit-disks --dump
<pitti> seb128: no, it's not a block device
<seb128> right
<joaopinto> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/crash/_usr_lib_telepathy_telepathy-butterfly.1000.crash' <- should I file a bug report about this ?
<pitti> seb128: please find your vendor/product in /lib/udev/rules.d/45-libmtp8.rules, add ENV{ID_MEDIA_PLAYER}="samsung-yepp_yp-p3" and replug the thing
<pitti> seb128: this won't be very accurate, but let's see what RB makes of it
<pitti> seb128: (warning: total shot into the dark; I don't know how RB handles MTP devices)
<seb128> pitti, (it's not rb since gvfs displays it as a camera too)
<mvo> slomo: is there anything that uses the --transient-for switch?
<mvo> seb128: did you find anything else that looked high profile while looking at the upgrade reports?
<seb128> mvo, no
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<seb128> mvo, you're welcome
<mvo> I'm not sure about the codec installer merge at this point if nothing uses the new --transient-for switch
<mvo> it looks all fine and the branch is ready
<mvo> but still
<seb128> mvo, we can as well wait for karmic+1 now
<seb128> asac, nm not displayed bubbles to say you are connect to some access point, is that wanted?
<seb128> ie bug or design choice?
<asac> seb128: you might have a gconf setting that disables it
<seb128> I didn't touch any gconf key
<seb128> I go the bubble about being disconnect from access points though
<slomo> mvo: yes, totem passes this to gstreamer, which passes --transient-for to the installer
<slomo> mvo: without this, the installer window can get lost behind totem ;)
<asac> seb128: to be sure, check gconftool-2 -R /apps/nm-applet ... if that is all false i will check the code
<seb128> asac,
<seb128> $ gconftool-2 -R /apps/nm-applet
<seb128>  suppress-wireless-networks-available = true
<seb128>  stamp = 1
<seb128>  disable-disconnected-notifications = true
<seb128>  disable-connected-notifications = true
<asac> seb128: yes. so its a bug that you see the disconnected notifications ;)
<seb128> asac, so the bug is that I get notified about disconnections
<asac> yep
<asac> ;)
<mvo> slomo: ok, I think that is a good enough reason, I know what it does, I was just not sure if it is actually used :)
<seb128> and why did I have those values?
<asac> thats understandable because thats a dx patch we made for last cycle
<seb128> I never edited those by hand
<asac> seb128: in the past NM had bubbles with actions
<asac> remember ;)?
<seb128> yes
<asac> at that time there was a "dont show again" button
<asac> maybe we should reset them ;)
<seb128> but in jaunty I was getting the "connected to access point <name>"
<asac> now that i think about it
<asac> but thats not easy afaik
<seb128> I don't think I ever clicked "don't show again"
<Keybuk> bratsche: please stop randomly assigning bugs to Upstart
<asac> seb128: maybe it was a similar bug in jaunty. check if you get it with all those falase
<asac> false
<seb128> if I get what?
<seb128> the bubbles?
<bratsche> Keybuk: Okay.  What should I do with them?
<asac> seb128: yes. for connected, disconnected
<Keybuk> bratsche: I don't care, but they're not Upstart bugs
<bratsche> Okay, fair enough.  I'll just start marking them Invalid.
<asac> but i did that a few weeks ago on my other system and it worked ...
<Keybuk> if you are getting bugs about messages on the console, file the bug on the package generating the message
<seb128> asac,
<asac> seb128: yep. so works for me on my laptop
<seb128> $ cat %gconf.xml
<seb128> <?xml version="1.0"?>
<seb128> <gconf>
<seb128> 	<entry name="stamp" mtime="1235057906" type="int" value="1"/>
<seb128> 	<entry name="disable-connected-notifications" mtime="1232439430" type="bool" value="true"/>
<seb128> </gconf>
<seb128> asac, that's my user gconf
<asac> urgh
<bratsche> Keybuk: I don't know what that package is, so I'll just mark as Invalid.
<asac> hmm
<asac> schema problem?
<Keybuk> bratsche: if you like
<seb128> asac,
<seb128>       <key>/schemas/apps/nm-applet/disable-connected-notifications</key>
<seb128>       <type>bool</type>
<seb128>       <default>TRUE</default>
<seb128> asac, in /usr/share/gconf/schemas/nm-applet.schemas
<seb128> asac, what is the intend? should those be on or off on new installs?
<asac> ON
<asac> except the "wireless available" one
<seb128> so your schemas value is wrong?
<seb128> or this gconf key doesn't do what I think?
<asac> the schema is probably wrong. not sure where its produced atm
<seb128> asac, what do you mean?
<seb128> asac, it's nm-applet.schemas.in in network-manager-applet-0.8~a~git.20091002t194214.8515a07 source
<asac> heh. i was on wrong branch ;)
<asac> so seems there was no schema in 0.7 ;)
<seb128> bratsche, what bug number?
<bratsche> For what?
<bratsche> Oh, the boot messages?
<seb128> bratsche, the bug you don't know where to assign
<bratsche> I'm not sure.. there were a couple yesterday that I didn't know about so I mistakenly assigned to upstart.
<bratsche> If I get more (and I'm sure I will) I'll ask you.
<seb128> ok thanks
<bratsche> Since jono's blog post I get all kinds of random stuff filed against xsplash.
<seb128> welcome to distro world
<bratsche> :)
<asac> seb128: subscribed you to bug 444561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444561 in network-manager-applet "review nm-applet.schemas for karmic" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444561
<seb128> asac, thanks
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> asac, there is only 3 keys in this schemas so it should be easy to review ;-)
<asac> seb128: read the bug ;)
<asac> i didnt say its a "big" review ;)
<seb128> lol, right
<seb128> doh
<seb128> we are flooded by this tmp upgrade issue
<asac> seb128: maybe we get a dupe with just a hand ful of packages?
<seb128> asac, I will look through those
<asac> so if those dupes started yesterday i think we can safely say it was an upload from yesterday. maybe intersecting that with the upgrade logs will help spot the package (if not done already)
<seb128> we tried to intersect with james_w
<seb128> there was like one hundred package updates yesterday
<asac> ok didnt know you tried to interset with the uploads.
<chrisccoulson> i havent updated since yesterday. if you havent figurered out whats causing it by the time i get home, i could update each package separately to see if it happens ;)
<asac> then we need to intersect the logs of all dupes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - this is in one of the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/286992/
<chrisccoulson> suspect?
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> that was on 4/10 though :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not it I would say, sun-java6 didn't change for over a month now
<james_w> any progress?
<seb128> james_w, no but I'm running out of idea and got sidetracked in other things
<and471> mvo:hello
<and471> mvo: can I ask you a question about distutils?
<mvo> and471: sure
<yavuzselman> hallo
<mvo> james_w: no progress from me neither
<and471> mvo: I have a data directory within that is a themes directory
<and471> mvo: I am trying the copy all the files and folders in that themes drectory to share/themes
<and471> mvo: however distutils only works with files (as far as I am aware)
<mvo> and471: i think there is no great way, glob.glob will help
<and471> mvo: ok
<and471> mvo: someone recommended using os.walk, would this help
<mvo> you will have to build the list dynamically AFAICS
<mvo> yes
<and471> mvo: yeah
<mvo> os.walk should be fine, its easy to use too
<and471> mvo: ok I shall experiment with that then :-)
<and471> mvo: thanks
<mvo> good luck
<and471> mvo: see ya
<mvo> seb128: so it was gdm afterall that did the restart (at least that is my current theory) ... but only when doing a upgrade via aptdeamon (or from the commandline). its still a dangerous thing to restart gdm if no DISPLAY is set because it might be a upgrade in the console with users still being logged in
<seb128> mvo, ok, I don't know about that, could be in the upstart script? I've no clue how those work
<dobey> oh
<mvo> seb128: I think its in the gdm.prerm
<dobey> mac_v, lool: so humanity 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 includes the ubuntuone icons too then?
<mvo> seb128: I will have a look later and maybe add some workaround code in aptdaemon, just wanted to mention it for now
<seb128> mvo, what in the prerm exactly?
<mac_v> dobey: yup
<mvo> seb128: line 52
<mac_v> dobey: only the ones you gave me
<mvo> seb128: the if echo $DISPLAY|grep $hostname bit
<dobey> ok
<mat_t> tseliot: hi, do you know when your fix for the cursor flicker will go into Karmic?
<mvo> and my /tmp survied a dist-upgrade, hrm hrm
<seb128> mvo, hum ok
<kenvandine> seb128, empathy indicator patch updated and pushed
<mvo> seb128: I file a bug and work on it later
<seb128> kenvandine, mvo: thanks
<lool> dobey: lool@bee ~ 1002 % dpkg -L humanity-icon-theme|grep ubuntuone|ubuntu-paste
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287015/
<tseliot> mat_t: I already have a debdiff for that which either bryce or someone else should upload when they can (I'm not a core-dev)
<lool> dobey: So yes
<lool> dobey: Not sure if it's enough or the latest versions
<dobey> lool: well, it could use more sizes and all that jazz, but should be good
<lool> dobey: Will you sort out the open ubuntuone bug?
<lool> dobey: If it needs to be marked as a dup or something
<dobey> lool: which bug? #434886 ?
<seb128> mac_v, do you have an opinion on bug #444574?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444574 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox uses notification area by default (Karmic)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444574
<lool> dobey: yeah
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/434886
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434886 in ubuntuone-client "UIF exception: ubuntuone-client icons and emblems" [High,In progress]
<james_w> "rm -f" doesn't imply "-r" does it?
<dobey> lool: i still need to make a release of ubuntuone-client which includes the necessary fixes there
<seb128> james_w, no
<dobey> lool: so yeah, i'm taking care of the rest of it
<seb128> james_w, you got tmp totally wiped, ie no directory there?
<james_w> I can't see anything in any maintainer scripts of the packages that I upgraded that were also uploaded in the last 24 hours
<james_w> when I looked I had /tmp/orbit-jw2328
<mac_v> seb128: hmm... tough call ;) ... i prefer the icon there. we have a messaging icon [i-a] , so why shouldnt rhythmbox exist too?[music menu] it does show the status of the player. [either player is playing song or paused] ...i'm biased... not sure maybe mpt can decide
<james_w> so it's not clear if /tmp was removed, but I suspect either rm -r /tmp or rm -r /tmp/*
<mpt> mac_v, agreed -- it would be nice if it opened the menu on primary click (like the messaging menu does), but that's not a freeze-break-worthy problem
<mac_v> seb128: ^
<lool> dobey: k
<seb128> mac_v, mpt: ok thanks
<lool> james_w: ouch
<seb128> lool, see bug #444252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444252 in ubuntu "tmp cleaned during upgrades and breaking installations?" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444252
<seb128> lool, if you have any clue how to track that one...
<james_w> so, I didn't get any failures
<james_w> seb128: do all GNOME packages call something that will want that gconf socket?
<seb128> james_w, any having a schemas to register yes
<james_w> so in my case it was probably a later installed package
<james_w> or a trigger
 * Ng wonders if he could persuade someone to go for a one-line patch to libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 :)
<seb128> Ng, try soren?
<Ng> soren: buddy!:D
<james_w> hmm, no, GNOME was upgraded early in the run, so that doesn't help too much
<mat_t> tseliot: ok, thx - I understand they have that in their pipeline already
<lool> the upgrade in the bug is rather large
<lool> do we have a smaller set of packages reproducing the issue?
<seb128> lool, yeah, we got lot of changes yesterday ...
<seb128> lool, you can look to the duplicates too
<mpt> gnargh
<mpt> Silly Empathy and its invisible conversations
<lool> seb128, james_w: This is a quite high profile bug; we should consider escalating it
<kenvandine> seb128: that string change for switch user is pushed, can you sponsor bug 444494?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444494 in indicator-session "Change option label to "Switch User"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444494
<lool> Since we're post beta
<seb128> lool, I tried mentioning it on #ubuntu-devel several times without success
<james_w> seb128: are duplicates still flooding in?
<lool> seb128, james_w: What do you gyes think?
<james_w> lool: escalating where?
<lool> james_w: As in crisis process
<lool> TB people etc.
<lool> Just as a SRU regression
<seb128> james_w, there is not flooding quickly but we keep getting bugs
<seb128> lool, ask mdz what he things?
<seb128> thinks
<james_w> yeah, just what I was going to say
<soren> Ng: Eh?
<lool> seb128: I dont think it hurts to poke TB people though; I think I'll do that now
<Ng> soren: could I interest you in bug #444604 and the oneline patch upstream just committed for it? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444604 in gtk-vnc "visual corruption when changing resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444604
<lool> slangasek, Riddell, Hobbsee, pitti, mdz, Keybuk, cjwatson, kees, jdstrand, lool, pgraner, davidm, cody-somerville, jdong: Hi; we have a serious upgrade issue post-beta; LP #444252 it seems a package upgrade clears /tmp, potentially erasing open user data; there are a bunch of dups; is this escalation worthy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444252 in ubuntu "tmp cleaned during upgrades and breaking installations?" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444252
<soren> Ng: Sure, just assign it to me.
<Ng> soren: sweet, ta :)
<lool> slangasek, Riddell, Hobbsee, pitti, mdz, Keybuk, cjwatson, kees, jdstrand, lool, pgraner, davidm, cody-somerville, jdong: seb128 and james_w know more about the bug
<lool> seb128, james_w: I'm on a call for some minutes; hopefully not too long; I can drop off if needed
<Riddell> since the upgrade tool is in /tmp that seems like it could cause problems for  the upgrade too
<seb128> lool, try on the channel where most of those people are?
<lool> Urgh I thought I was on devel
<pitti> lool: ouch
<pitti> thanks for the heads-up
<mac_v> dobey: hast humanity been updated for you? it was done yesterday. if you are seeing the humanity-icon-theme 0.4.1  , the icons are there. the lp bug# was not listed in the changelog :/
<dobey> mac_v: right. i already confirmed with lool. thanks :)
<mac_v> mpt: why is this being done? :/ > Bug #428509 , do IM bubbles have to be blocked when watching movies :/  cant the IM block be done only when using OOo apps ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428509 in notify-osd "Do not suppress async notifications when using fullscreen apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428509
<mpt> mac_v, sabdfl asked for that, I don't remember exactly why
<mpt> mac_v, I think it was because we couldn't trust applications to inhibit screensaver or not reliably (our previous guide)
<mac_v> mpt: the presentations are a valid concern! but why for movies... this new feature has already caused me a lot of grief :/
<mac_v> if there is not enough time to fix such issues properly , why are they even been done!
 * mac_v goes hunting notify-osd source
 * jpds thinks it a good idea to block notify-osd for movies.
 * mac_v realizes jpds  might not be working away from home ;p
 * ccheney upgrades his box to karmic beta finally, for some reason jaunty isn't working properly for him anymore with intel 53xx wifi
<asac> ccheney: are you running backport-modules?
<asac> ccheney: what are the symptoms?
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, what code gets the launcher titles again?
<seb128> tedg, I wrote a small text program and textdomain() doesn't break the translation there, I need to do extra debugging for the indicator
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, that's odd.
<ccheney> asac: it won't let me connect to a wpa2 ap, it used to work
<tedg> seb128: We're looking at that now.
<ccheney> asac: i can connect to a different unencrypted ap fine, it might be the encrypted ap is dying, but not really sure
<seb128> tedg, and is there any way to run the code which get the title on a command line for easier debugging?
<asac> ccheney: so are you using linux-backport-modules?
<ccheney> asac: i don't think i am running any of the backports, just jaunty updates
<tedg> seb128: Uhm, I wrote that last night :)  There is a dbusmenu branch with dbusmenu-dumper that you can run to dump everything.
<asac> ccheney: ok. then its probably not on ubunztu side.
<asac> (i would hope)
<seb128> tedg, what process is responsible to get those titles?
<ccheney> asac: ok, i'll see how it does when just booting the live cd for karmic, if that works it might be a driver issue, otherwise my AP is dying
<ccheney> or at least needs a new firmware i suppose, heh
<LaserJock> kenvandine or tedg: around?
<tedg> seb128: indicator-messages-service
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> LaserJock: Yes.
<LaserJock> tedg: I'm confused about what you were saying regarding my "empathy get's automatically started" bug
<LaserJock> so I'm supposed to mark myself as offline, even though I'm online, in order to use pidgin but not have empathy start up when I get a message?
<tedg> LaserJock: Well, you have choices :)  You can disable all your Empathy accounts and then nothing will get started there.  That sounds like what you want.
<LaserJock> but I use empathy sometimes too
<LaserJock> so the jist here is that indicator-applet-session only runs empathy?
<LaserJock> this all seems like spaghetti
<LaserJock> I don't know what function controls what, and there are no options or documentation that I can find
<tedg> LaserJock: Setting your status in the indicator-session will try to set it in Empathy and Pidgin if they're available to set.  Empathy always reports it's available because of dbus-service stuff.  So it will always work there setting your status in Telepathy.
<lifeless> pitti: around?
<lifeless> pitti: we're looking for the location of the desktop translations in lang packs
<LaserJock> tedg: ok, so if I mark myself as offline to get rid of empathy opening up is it going to change my pidgin status?
<tedg> LaserJock: If you do it in the session menu, yes.  But if you do it in Empathy, no.
<LaserJock> yikes, confusing
<LaserJock> so basically I need to enable and disable accounts in empathy to get pidgin to work as expected
<davmor2> LaserJock: can you not just open empathy and set it to be offline
<LaserJock> davmor2: but I'm online
<davmor2> LaserJock: but the service isn't which is what your setting
<LaserJock> davmor2: sorry, misread
<rickspencer3> team meeting time!
<LaserJock> davmor2: I don't know, I don't regularly start 2 IM clients
<pitti> hi lifeless
<pitti> lifeless: what in particular?
<pitti> lifeless: -> #u-devel, meeting here
<ArneGoetje> hi all
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, asac, bryce, ccheney, kenvandine, pedro_, pitti, Riddell, tkamppeter
<pedro_> hello!
<Riddell> afternoon
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-10-06
<tkamppeter> hi
<rickspencer3> all ... please excuse my lack of organization regarding last weeks meeting
<rickspencer3> I am feeling much better this week, though, so should be more on top of things
<bryce> morning!
<rickspencer3> bryce, welcome back
<bryce> thanks
<rickspencer3> today I'd like to:
<rickspencer3> 1. review targeted bug list
<rickspencer3> 2. quick update on status of listed areas
<rickspencer3>  
<rickspencer3> does anyone have anything to add to the agenda?
 * kenvandine waves
 * awe waves too
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine, is that waving hello, or waving that you want to add to the agenda?
 * asac waves
<rickspencer3> hehe
<kenvandine> hello :)
<rickspencer3> let's start with the usual
<rickspencer3> partner update .. kenvandine?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> pretty typical, but the delta is getting much smaller
<kenvandine> u1 will need a couple packages uploaded this week
<kenvandine> couchdb with minimal change/risk and desktopcouch
<kenvandine> which fixes syncing desktops
<kenvandine> u1 client, we are discussing removing the u1 prefs launcher
<kenvandine> which was just added, you can still get to it via the apps menu launcher
<kenvandine> and everyone agrees we need to improve the workflow for lucid
<rickspencer3> "discussing"?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that bug i subscribed you too
<ccheney> asac: whatever is going on it works as soon as i boot up the karmic beta live cd
<kenvandine> i think everyone is in agreement
<kenvandine> will followup today to make sure it is happening
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ok, please do
<rickspencer3> pitti is dialed into this change afaik
 * ccheney is here now, sorry for being late was beating on his wifi
<asac> ccheney: ok thanks. lets talk after meeting
<rickspencer3> and I think it's right
<kenvandine> dx releases this thursday as usual, a couple things to note
<kenvandine> the string change for the session applet
<kenvandine> switch user instead of New session
<kenvandine> and we dropped the user list for karmic
<kenvandine> pushing it to lucid
<rickspencer3> I *think* I alerted everyone and did everything properly for translations and docs
<kenvandine> yeah, thx
<kenvandine> that is all i have
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, thanks
<rickspencer3> Riddell, kubuntu status?
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: dpm and I will forward it to the translators
<Riddell> kubuntu update:
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, thank you
<pitti> kenvandine: some empathy/indicator crash fixes on the list? it's pretty unnerving right now..
<Riddell>  * KDE 4.3.2 and Qt 4.5.3 in the archive, our final bugfix update before release
<Riddell>  * KDM/ksmserver hangs on logout, we have a workaround though incase we don't find the root cause
<Riddell>  * KPackageKit fixed, missing dependency at fault
<Riddell>  * some kcontrol translations broken, problem diagnosed, rosetta people have been poked
<Riddell>  * microblog broken, still to investigate
<Riddell>  * "tech-preview" warning to be added to kubuntu netbook ubiquity, should be easy though
<Riddell>  * hardy -> karmic upgrade now in dist upgrade tool, adept needs patched in hardy-updates to make it work
<Riddell> that's me
<kenvandine> pitti, i am going through those today
<rickspencer3> Riddell, thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, kenvandine are those crashes targeted? if not, should they be?
<pedro_> kenvandine, i've assigned some of those to you yesterday, need to re look into empathy today as well i'll let you know if i encounter some serious bug there
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i will make sure they are
<pitti> Riddell: kdm hang on logout> so that wasn't the -intel fix that we had recently?
<Riddell> pitti: no  I think it's unrelated, that caused a crash
<pitti> ah, right
<rickspencer3> well, why would anyone want to log out of Kubuntu?
<Riddell> can't say I ever do
<rickspencer3> there is no better place to be ;)
<rickspencer3> Riddell, is there any help anyone can give you to find the root cause of that?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: someone with non-intel could check to see if they  have the same issue
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> that seems like someone in the community could do that
<awe> Riddell, I do...
<rickspencer3> I would, but I have intel ;)
<awe> ...I'm doing a Kubuntu Beta install now and can check
<Riddell> awe: great
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<rickspencer3> ok, I'd like to briefly discuss targeted bugs now
<asac> all targetted bugs are mine ;)
<rickspencer3> lol
<pitti> asac fix them all, let's have dinner
<asac> one thing scares me a bit: bug 427734
<rickspencer3> and I noticed seb128 bailed just in time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427734 in ubufox "ubufox not loaded in Firefox 3.5 on karmic alpha 6 CD" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427734
<asac> will get a new image now. hope i can produce that on usb stick too.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> all, I notice the distribution of targeted/High bugs is far from equitable
<asac> the rest looks still ok. i am untargetting the XID bug now
<rickspencer3> are folks working on bugs that aren't targeted that could be helping with bugs that are?
<pitti> asac: the XID is not a kitten killer after all?
 * asac usually does not target non-high bugs
<rickspencer3> or are there bugs that should be targeted that aren't?
<asac> pitti: i did not get any hint that its a problem.
<rickspencer3> asac, right ... your bug list is obviously full
<rickspencer3> but I want to make sure that:
<rickspencer3> 1. everyone has a full queue of important work
<rickspencer3> 2. we are load balancing as best we can
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<pitti> bug 438561 looks serious and is worth targetting IMHO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438561 in gdm "gdm installation breaks due to gvfs fuse mount for the gdm user" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438561
<rickspencer3> pitti, should it be high?
<rickspencer3> and can you assign to robert_ancell?
<pitti> and bug 381116  is a serious issue for your mental health if your wife keeps complaining during a video evening :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381116 in totem "Screensaver not inhibited while playing movies" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381116
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<pitti> oh, the first one is targetted already, sorry
<rickspencer3> ok, maybe not that one
<asac> pitti: i saw windows media player not inhibiting that on vista even recently ;)
<rickspencer3> ok ... I'll follow up individually with bugs lists
<awe> asac: you have a vista machine?  ;)
 * rickspencer3 makes not to self: don't discuss bug lists as a group
<pitti> rickspencer3: done
<rickspencer3> ok, now I'd like to bang through and get a quick update on the status of various areas
<rickspencer3> what are the current issues, if any
<rickspencer3> what may change before the 15th
<rickspencer3> bryce, can you please comment on xorg?
<pitti> the totem bug seems easy at first sight, just renamed d-bus interface
<bryce> Still coming up to speed on current status, thanks owed to tseliot for maintaining X this last month.
<bryce> There are a few bugs to focus on, thankfully not a huge list.
<bryce> It appears several important X merges planned to go for beta didn't make it in time.
<bryce> I don't know if there's going to be time to cherrypick all the individual bug fixes from those
<rickspencer3> bryce, can we cherry pick *none* and call xorg done for Karmic?
 * Amaranth cries
<rickspencer3> live with the bugs we have without introducing new worse ones?
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, are their specific patches that compiz needs?
<rickspencer3> pitti, thoughts?
<Amaranth> No but my system needs some of those changes in order to use KMS without blinding me :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, technically we can, but why not use the remaining two weeks to test/cherrypick at least major bugs?
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, do you know the specific patches?
<pitti> tseliot prepared a nice list
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, but I never saw a reply to his list
<bryce> with the current mesa, et al KMS on -ati seems still a bit too buggy to enable it
<Amaranth> Oh, and if you don't use KMS on intel all clutter apps are broken due to GLX_SGI_video_sync being broken but I don't think I ever filed a bug for that...
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: The ones that add Backlight support
<pitti> bryce: I don't think we should strive for enabling KMS on ATI for karmic
<rickspencer3> so ...
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: I think it needs one commit from the kernel module and one from the intel driver to match it
<Amaranth> Will dig more
<asac> ati works good here ;) ... please dont break that ;)
<rickspencer3> 1. will apply xorg patches in priority order that don't risk regressions too much
<rickspencer3> 2. will not strive for KMS for ait
<rickspencer3> pitti, what's the cut off date for #1?
<pitti> focussing on the pinpointed ones where we have bug reports and can ask for feedback
<rickspencer3> right, so how much time do we have for that?
<bryce> KMS on -ati was one of the major X changes planned for karmic; certain people will be unhappy if we are not delivering that.  But I agree I'd rather wait until it provided benefit, rather than introduced regressions
<rickspencer3> I'd like a deadline that includes enough time to intelligently and calmly back out changes that cause new problems
<pitti> rickspencer3: October 15th, I'd say
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> but this is why I just want cherrypicks, no major new versions
<Amaranth> Oh man, I'm going to have build my own kernel
<rickspencer3> bryce, could this be an edgers project?
<pitti> since it's easy to revert a cherrypick, but hard to downgrade a new version
<pitti> bryce: ^ ok for you?
<rickspencer3> ati with KMS that is?
<bryce> rickspencer3, it already has been an xorg-edgers project
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks bryce
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<Amaranth> Anyone have a link to tseliot's list of changes?
<bryce> rickspencer3, problem is people have not been giving testing feedback on it
<rickspencer3> seb128, gnome?
<seb128> what about it?
<rickspencer3> any major problems or changes coming up?
<pitti> going well, I'd say, just gdm needs more love
<rickspencer3> "no" is an acceptable answer
<seb128> nothing major GNOME is string, api, abi etc frozen
<seb128> GNOME 2.18.1 due in 2 weeks though
 * rickspencer3 adds gdm to list
<pitti> seb128: that gets tight
<pitti> but traditionally we included it
<seb128> pitti, as it does every cycle since warty...
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> seb128: come on, let's have our biannual ritual!
<seb128> we have almost always had the same margin basically
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> s/bi/semi/ actually
<rickspencer3> ok, we should strive to clear the decks so seb128 and robert_ancell can focus 100% on working with gnome community to do those updates
<pitti> one major thing is that langpacks are currently pretty broken
<rickspencer3> pitti, I thought this was a simple matter of disk space and would be resolved thusly?
<pitti> rickspencer3: and our little community GNOME army :)
<rickspencer3> making more space
<seb128> right, would be nice to get it fixed quickly so translators can test and see what needs to be done
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, but I can't really "do" that myself, just keep begging people
<pitti> nothing to discuss, just mentioning
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, we can start deleting stuff
<pitti> apt-get install doubledisk
<rickspencer3> hehe
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: pitti != root
<rickspencer3> pitti, do we have a list of space hogs?
<pitti> rickspencer3: sent by mail
<seb128> how do we stand space wise now?
<seb128> how many language packs do we have on CD?
<pitti> as I said, I just wanted to mention it, so that everyone knows if a bug appears
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, I'll follow up
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> ccheney, OOo?
<pitti> seb128: space is pretty ok; disk is full, and French is on the CD
<seb128> pitti, ok ;-)
<rickspencer3> oui
<ccheney> rickspencer3: seems pretty good except for the kde integration, i need to ping roman again to see the current status
<rickspencer3> bon
<pitti> and don't anyone dare to propose something new on the CD now :)
<ccheney> rickspencer3: i'll be doing another upload next week to get more bug fixes in, etc
<pitti> seb128: en es xh pt de fr bn
<rickspencer3> ccheney, can you help roman with the KDE parts?
<Riddell> it's deep qt integration issues
<Riddell> as a user I havn't actually  noticed any problems
<Riddell> but  some people have
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> ccheney, your bug list doesn't look too bad
 * ccheney doesn't know enough about qt to fix it himself
<rickspencer3> are there other bugs in Ubuntu that you can help with?
<ccheney> also have moblin2 work on the oem side, but should be able to get enough time to do the OOo stuff
<rickspencer3> right, I forgot about OEM stuff
<rickspencer3> :)
<ccheney> np :)
<rickspencer3> ok, so final OOo uplaod expected next week?
<ccheney> yes
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> asac Mozilla?
<rickspencer3> anything other than what is reflected on your assigned bugs list?
<asac> Mozilla:
<asac> * cherry-pick/backport for XError on startup bug (waiting final upstream input)
<asac> * fix ubufox on CD
<asac>  * update plugin database (online, no freeze relevant)
<asac>  * except lots of uploads next weeks by mozillateam doing the extension finalization (KarmicExtensionReview) - thats universe
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> thats basically what is outstanding for mozilla on my side
<rickspencer3> sweet
<asac> NetworkManager:
<asac> * we are close to what we will release ... please do serious testing of modems again ;)
<asac>  * will blog about getting feedback for modems
<asac>  * TODO: work with upstream on bugs; tag a RC before the 15th and get that in
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> so yes. last update round will be shortly before the freeze unless upstream goes mad and does risky stuff (which we discussed shouldnt happen)
<rickspencer3> asac, your attention to detail and organization is much appreciated
 * pitti makes note to test 3g stick again
<rickspencer3> lots of awesome progress in Karmic
<rickspencer3> thanks to awe as well for participating this cycle!
<pitti> asac: today a new disabled bluetooth icon appeared on my panel; will that go away again?
<rickspencer3> I'm seeing some good reviews of the new NM UI
<asac> also some more Universe stuff:
<asac> * gnash and connman update to latest
<asac> thats it
<asac> and of course fixing bugs and low hanging fruits i spot
<asac> while reading bugmail etc.
<rickspencer3> asac, don't forget to sleep?
<rickspencer3> aside from testing NM, anything else that you might be able to offload on someone?
<asac> great ;)
<asac> that makes me really happy
<asac> pitti: i fixed killswitch support
<asac> so that might be what you are seeing
<asac> pitti: you should be able to turn on/off bluetooth again
<asac> pitti: or are you asking something else?
<pitti> asac: there is no BT device right now
<pitti> it shouldn't be displayed unless I have an adapter, like in beta/jaunty/earlier
<pitti> anyway, let's discuss this offline
<pitti> seems it wasn't a deliberate change then
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, for your OMGkarmic list, I still need to port screen-resolution-extra to the new policykit
<pitti> it's currently broken
<asac> rickspencer3: unlikely. my work area is too special. tony helps already on NM bugs though
<rickspencer3> OMG!
<pitti> which means that ATI users can't configure multihead properly
<asac> pitti: is that the last consumer of old polkit?
<pitti> second-last
<pitti> the last one is checkbox
<asac> but its safe?
<pitti> but we could leave that as it is and just use the old PK
<asac> ok. if we can get that out of main that might be worth some risk
<pitti> unlike screen-resolution, checkbox doesn't need the gnome frontend
<pitti> the porting is safe, yes
<pitti> well, it can hardly get any worse, it doesn't work at all right now :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, any action for me there?
<asac> ok. so whatever doesnt work is probably safe to touch ;)
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, but I thought you were compiling a list
<rickspencer3> or just letting me know why you won't be sleeping until October 29th?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes, I was j/k
<pitti> hehe
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> ok, the rest of the items we'll cover in Eastern edition
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<tkamppeter> I am concerned about bug 443026, bug 419143, and bug 439384, these are all bad interferences between PDF output of evince and the CUPS filter chain (and also PS/PDF printers). As most other apps print correctly it is probably an evince or GTK problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443026 in cups "Does not print graphics in PDF documents; after pdf2ps it works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419143 in evince "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439384 in cups "Printing from evince fails silently in karmic (dup-of: 419143)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439384
<Riddell> I'd like to update shared-mime-info if that's ok
<pedro_> rickspencer3, could you ask to Luke to review the bugs we talked at previous meetings regarding pulseaudio? there's no feedback there yet
<pedro_> rickspencer3, i can send you the list of bugs again if needed
<rickspencer3> ok, so let's do this one at time
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter, is there some assistance we can provide?
<asac> rickspencer3: if you could ask luke to take a look at my bug 440540 that would be precious. maybe its just me, but if its more widely spread on lenovo X61 then we probably would want to fix this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440540 in alsa-driver "Lenovo X61 - strange sound clicking every minute or two" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440540
<seb128> Riddell, there is a newer version?
<asac> basically i can only use my laptop with volume turned off
<seb128> Riddell, oh right, I looked some days ago and was about to ask hadess if he planned to roll a new tarball
<seb128> Riddell, go for it
<Riddell> will do
<tkamppeter> pitti, seb128, I was full of hope that the evince printing problems will stop when the switchover to PDF output was done, but now it produces PDF which crashes Ghostscript (see bug 443026) makes PDF printers hanging (also bug 443026) and interferes badly with CUPS filters.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443026 in cups "Does not print graphics in PDF documents; after pdf2ps it works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443026
<tkamppeter> It must mainly be found out what the problem with evince's PDF is.
<pitti> tkamppeter: if we can't fix that properly in time, could we switch evince back to postscript as a remedy?
<pitti> it worked in jaunty, so we could still at least compare their output and see what changes and do an upstream bug report at elast
<tkamppeter> The printer hang is an out-of-memory occuring in the printer, so the PDF seems to hog a lot of memory.
<tkamppeter> pitti, the PDF switchover was not only done in favor of the PDF workflow but also to fix several problems which the PostScript of evince caused.
<tkamppeter> pitti, so we must be careful when we make a decision.
<pitti> right
<pitti> tkamppeter: but perhaps we can bisect the evince changes in karmic to find out what broke it
<tkamppeter> pitti, Perhaps evince could somehow recognize that the input is PDF and then simply pass the PDF through and not re-render it.
<pitti> but again, too specific for meeting, let's discuss that off-line
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks
<tkamppeter> Should the bugs get targetted or raised?
<rickspencer3> I've asked pedro to assign pulse bugs directly to TheMuso
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter, yes, they should be targeted, we can always untarget later, but if you are worried we should raise the profile
<rickspencer3> ok, any other business?
<rickspencer3> going once ...
<rickspencer3> okay, thanks all!
 * rickspencer3 tap tap, is thing on?
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> thanks everyone
<pedro_> thanks
 * pitti cd kitchen && make dinner
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<tkamppeter> thanks
 * pedro_ -> lunch
 * ArneGoetje -> dinner
 * Amaranth -> lunch too
<seb128> thanks
 * bryce -> banging head on table
<and471> mvo: I fixed the problem with setup.py :-) using os.walk()
<Amaranth> bryce: Make sure you miss the keyboard
<asac> thanks!
 * asac almost out
<Amaranth> found someone actually having a problem with compiz being a shell script that does checks and then loads compiz.real
<Amaranth> the checks take almost 5 seconds on his system then compiz doesn't have enough time to load before gnome-appearance-properties decides it failed and loads metacity again
<Riddell> rickspencer3: did you get my activity report?  it's not on the meeting agenda
<dobey> Amaranth: i wonder if that's part of the problem on my desktop
<Amaranth> dobey: Do you run your desktop from a slow USB flash stick? :)
<dobey> Amaranth: no
<Amaranth> it only takes 0.5 seconds on my system
<dobey> but i can't seem to get compiz to work :(
<Amaranth> obviously it'll take longer at login with all the IO going on but we don't bail after 8 seconds either
<Amaranth> dobey: With this particular problem you'd see compiz starting (title bars go away) then metacity would come back and it would say you can't enable
<Amaranth> dobey: CM_DRY=yes compiz
<dobey> Amaranth: well that's what i see when i click on "full effects" in the appearance properties :)
<Amaranth> dobey: ok, time CM_DRY=yes compiz
<jono> kenvandine, what was the EMPATHY command again?
<Amaranth> hopefully you haven't already ran it since then it'll all be in cache :)
<kenvandine> jono, one sec
<dobey> Amaranth: i will in a bit, i just started an update... that has 310 packages :-/
<Amaranth> yeah, it'll fail during dist-upgrade for the same reason
<Amaranth> too much IO
<kenvandine> jono, EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log EMPATHY_DEBUG=all NICE_DEBUG=all empathy
<dobey> i'll update, reboot, then try
<jono> kenvandine, called and it immediately disconnected
<kenvandine> jono, my fault
<kenvandine> i was restarting :)
<jono> ahhh
<jono> kenvandine, all set?
<kenvandine> yeah
<jono> kenvandine, and disconnected
<jono> kenvandine, send you the log?
<kenvandine> jono, no... hang on
<jono> ok
<kenvandine> still my fault
<jono> np
<kenvandine> i am running in gdb :)
<jono> hehe
<jono> I am gonna restart so I get a new log
<jono> all set
<kenvandine> ok
<jono> and disconnected
<kenvandine> you got disconnected already?
<kenvandine> jono, ok, send that log please
<jono> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<rickspencer3> Riddell, got it, yes
<rickspencer3> thanks
<jono> on its way
<chrisccoulson> pah, my hard drive has started whining now
<chrisccoulson> maybe it really is ready to die
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> Right after that discussion of it with you my old laptop starting showing the failure warning
<chrisccoulson> it's time for me to start shopping for new hardware
<Amaranth> Did a full test, it died
<chrisccoulson> eek
<chrisccoulson> i'm not getting any other smart warnings though, other than the reallocated sector count
<chrisccoulson> although i'm not sure which of the 3 disks is making the noise yet
<kenvandine> jono, you still around?
<jono> kenvandine, yep
<kenvandine> jono, ok, so your problem is upnp is failing
<kenvandine> it isn't punching through your router
<jono> kenvandine, interesting
<kenvandine> do you have more than one router by chance?
<jono> the router is a stock config
<jono> kenvandine, I don't but in a few hours I am heading to a coffee shop, I can test there
<kenvandine> like a wireless access point that is capable of being a router?
<kenvandine> that was my problem :)
<jono> kenvandine, exactly
<jono> kenvandine, unpnp is enabled on the router too
<kenvandine> jono, exactly what? single router or an extra access point?
<jono> kenvandine, it is a single router for our home
<kenvandine> assuming the coffee shop has upnp enable
<kenvandine> +d
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i had a wireless router i was using as just an access point, it was causing havoc on my home network
<jono> Belkinright
<kenvandine> i moved it around a bit so it is now the router and all is good
<jono> kenvandine, let me try and hop on my neighbours open network
<jono> one sec
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> jono, make sure you run it the same way
<jono> kenvandine, no luck
<jono> kenvandine, is this something you can fix or is this a "go and buy a new router solution"
<kenvandine> oh, can't connect?
<jono> ?
<kenvandine> well... or a firmware update on your router
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> what model router is it?
<jono> kenvandine, will do
<jono> couldnt connect to the neighbours net
<jono> let me try once more, I have moved positions
<kenvandine> ok
<jono> oh I cant
<jono> Belkin F5D9231-4v1(01)	
<jono> will try to do a firmware update
<jono> one sec
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok so can you and/or tedg explain what is supposed to happen with the m-i
<jcastro> because it's infuriating to have my IM client keep launching itself
<tedg> jcastro: Your IM client isn't launching itself.
<LaserJock> jcastro: I think you're supposed to set yourself as "offline" in the m-i-s
<tedg> jcastro: The session menu sets your IM state.
<jcastro> is that the dropdown that says "Loading.." all the time?
<tedg> jcastro: Whether or not you've got Empathy open or not.
<tedg> jcastro: Well, there shouldn't be anything like that...
<LaserJock> tedg: so that's where the session menu is only tied to empathy?
<LaserJock> or it should do the same for pidgin as well
 * LaserJock is still a tad confused
<jcastro> I am totally confused here too
<tedg> LaserJock: No, the session menu is tied to MissionControl 5, MissionControl 4 and Pidgin.
<LaserJock> I have no idea what MissionControl is, is that related to empathy?
<tedg> Kind of, it's related to Telepathy.  Empathy uses Telepathy.
<jcastro> tedg: ok so am I supposed to use the dropdown in the main empathy UI?
<LaserJock> ok, I just opened empathy and played with the -session applet
<tedg> jcastro: Sure, if you want.
<LaserJock> normally I just use it for restarting the computer
<tedg> LaserJock: So if you want want to have accounts setup in Empathy, just go in there and disable the accounts.
<jcastro> ok so if that little talk bubble is black on my panel does that mean I am signed in?
<LaserJock> I think that's signed out
<tedg> jcastro: I'm not sure about the icons. But you can look at the "Set Status" submenu for a "key" of them.
<LaserJock> ok, so I guess I understand what my issue was before a bit more
<LaserJock> so empathy is on, even when there's no UI
<LaserJock> more-or-less
<jcastro> ok so even if I don't see my IM window I am still signed in?
<LaserJock> so then when I have pidgin open and I get a message, "something related to empathy" knows about it
<LaserJock> jcastro: right, that's what's confusing me
<jcastro> tedg: Did I miss the part in the UDS session where this was discussed?
<jcastro> I can't even answer incoming calls without having to go to the m-i thing
<LaserJock> jcastro: what happens if you remove the applet?
<LaserJock> that's something I've been curious about
<LaserJock> say the m-i and m-i-session applets are removed from the panel, does that affect usability at all?
<seb128> dinner time bbl
<tedg> LaserJock: Yes, you shouldn't do that ;)
<tedg> jcastro: I'd guess that you did.  We worked around this before because Empathy wasn't the default client.  But now it is.
<tedg> Anyway, I need to log out to test a stupid, stupid, icon change.
<jono> kenvandine, all set
<jono> want to call me?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yes
<jono> disconnected
<jono> ok one sec
<jono> gonna log on and call you now, kenvandine
<kenvandine> ok
<jono> oops
<jono> hang on
<jono> sending the log
<kenvandine> ok
<jono> on its way
<kenvandine> now let me call you, restart again
<jono> all set
<jono> disconnected
<jono> send the log?
<kenvandine> yup
 * kenvandine will compare
<kenvandine> thx
<jono> on its way
<jono> cool, let me know when you want to test next
<jono> if I am not the phone, I am always available
<jono> I *really* want to help make this work :)
<jono> speaking of which, gonna run back home now ready for my call with Mark
<jono> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> jono, of interest... UPnP is working now
<jono> kenvandine, in the coffee shop?
<kenvandine> yeah
<jono> or on my network?
<jono> ahh
<kenvandine> the log you just sent
<jono> interesting
<kenvandine> so different results
<kenvandine> but still a problem
<kenvandine> also
<kenvandine> i could hear a little audio of you at the coffee shop :)
<jono> cool :)
 * kenvandine looks more
<jono> so it seems it connecting and then dropping, maybe the connection is ok then and Empathy is dropping it
<jono> anyway, must run home
<jono> back in a few
<ccheney> ugh downloading anything from ubuntu.com is slow :-\
 * ccheney is trying to get the updated moblin image but it is only going ~ 50kB/s
<seb128> re
<seb128> lool, why did you close the icon theme task on bug #443311?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443311 in humanity-icon-theme "display properties notification area icon still fully coloured" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443311
<lool> seb128: mac_v told me he wanted icons in the apps' packages
<lool> seb128: BTW thanks for the telepathy-glib update
<seb128> mac_v, ^ no way
<seb128> having binary diff in applications is quite some extra work to maintain for no win
<lool> seb128: We had a conversation about this recently, today or yesterday; I dont have a strong preference for where to handle them, but would it be up to me I'd do it in humanity because the people actually working on the icons are going to be humanity people
<seb128> I'm not going to take any icon as ubuntu diff in software I maintained
<seb128> ie if they don't want to do that in the icon themes I'm just closing the tasks
<chrisccoulson> it needs a change in g-s-d and the theme doesn't it (to change the icon name)?
<seb128> having binary diff is ridiculous
<lool> well there's also the patch part of things, but that's something else
<lool> seb128: Perhaps mac_v is flexible here; let me grab the logs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine having the code change to use the "icon-theme-something" naming
<lool> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287264/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thinking about it, i don't even think we need to do that
<seb128> gtk will fallbach to "icon-theme"
<chrisccoulson> i don't think "gsd-xrandr" is used anywhere else
<lool> seb128: reading it again, I think mac_v had the code change in mind and I read that as he wanting to have apps carry the icons
<lool> 10:25 < mac_v> lool: surely you cant expect us to do icons for all the apps ;) ... i'd say undup them and add the concerned apps in the also affects , once the apps assign new labels for notification area , the icons can be done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is several of those bugs, in the vino case the same icon is used for the menu entry
<lool> seb128: Do you know who takes care of Dust?
<seb128> lool, no, I guess the design team too
<lool> Ok, that's who I assigned  :-)
<lool> seb128: let me reopen humanity-i-t tasks
<seb128> lool, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, your gpm overshoot change is buggy
<seb128> kenvandine, it triggers only once and ignore next events
<jono> kenvandine, all set
<kenvandine> jono, ok... one sec
<kenvandine> seb128, that was from MacSlow
<seb128> MacSlow, $$
<seb128> MacSlow, ^
<jono> kwwii, btw, any chance you can give gdm rounded corners?
<kenvandine> jono, add this to the front of that command line GST_DEBUG=*:3
<jono> kenvandine, and audio call you?
<kenvandine> yup
<MacSlow> seb128, I found out about this too... just today when I played around with brightness
<MacSlow> kenvandine, seb128: volume-mute also doesn't trigger the needed notification
<MacSlow> kenvandine, seb128: so I've to revisit both patches again :(
<kenvandine> ok
<kwwii> jono: the theme itself defines rounded corners, but the windows used don't ;(
<chrisccoulson> MacSlow - what is volume-mute meant to do? (it seems to be working here)
<kwwii> jono: that, like everything else, comes back to the fact that we never got around to working on the gdm code ;(
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, oh... hm... maybe it's a hardware issue then
<seb128> works there too
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, it should show the volume-notification throbbing with a dark overlay
<chrisccoulson> MacSlow - the mute button shows the volume-notification with a muted symbol. I only get the throbbing if i try to adjust the volume below zero
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, seb128: not working on my ThinkPad X61t here :/
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, ah... sure correct
<seb128> I don't get the overshoot effect but I get the notification with the icon
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, seb128: throbbing should _not_ happen on volume-mute of course
<MacSlow> my bad
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so works there
<chrisccoulson> MacSlow - i had to rewrite your patch some time ago to work with the pulseaudio volume control, so I hope it still works as intended ;)
<pitti> seb128: do you still use autologin?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<MacSlow> kenvandine, seb128, chrisccoulson: ok... at least I don't need to touch g-s-d again
<pitti> seb128: do you get a g-screensaver lock when closing the lid? (bug 428115)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428115 in indicator-session "Does not lock screen on lid close when using gdm autologin" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428115
<seb128> pitti, I don't use suspend on lid close, do I need to to try that bug?
<pitti> (not easy to test for me, autologin doesn't work with ecryptfs, and kvm has no lid I could close)
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, well g-s-d seems to work with notify-osd as intended
<pitti> seb128: I suppose; it's not urgent, so please don't interrupt any work
<chrisccoulson> MacSlow - that's good then!
<seb128> would it work from a guest session?
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, guess some driver-support is missing on my laptop
<pitti> seb128: no, guest has no password
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<MacSlow> chrisccoulson, volume-mute doesn't trigger anything here
<chrisccoulson> i thought there was going to be a release of libnotify some time ago that cached server properties
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to have that rather than querying capabilities on every key press
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, works there
<seb128> I just tried with my test user
<kenvandine> jono, GST_DEBUG=*SCHED*:5,*CAPS*:4,*PAD*:5  EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log EMPATHY_DEBUG=all NICE_DEBUG=all empathy
<pitti> seb128: thanks muchly
<pitti> seb128: so back to square one, unreproducible :-(
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, ask the user to run gpm --verbose?
<pitti> ah, good idea
<seb128> pitti, the gconf gettext patch seems to not be working :-(
<jono> kenvandine, one sec
<jono> kenvandine, sorry was on the phone
<jono> still there?
<mclasen> seb128: we have a working one in F12...
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> jono, yeah... call me please
<jono> one sec
<jono> connecting...
<jono> and...boom!
<kenvandine> ok, send that log please
<jono> core dumped
<kenvandine> :)
<jono> one sec
<jono> on its way
<jono> kwwii, no worries, was just a small cosmetic idea
<jono> also, I don't get a startup sound, where should I file the bug?
<seb128> mclasen, using the version on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=568845?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 568845 in gconf "Please support calling gettext() at runtime instead of shipping static translations" [Enhancement,New]
<mclasen> seb128: I think that should be our current patches, yes
<seb128> mclasen, thanks
<jono> kenvandine, log should be with you
<kenvandine> jono, libgstfarsight0.10-0
<mclasen> the thing thats blocking any further progress there is intltool support
<kenvandine> i need that version too please
<seb128> dobey, ^ any chance you would look at that gconf intltool thing when you have some free slots?
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<jono> kenvandine, 0.0.15-1ubuntu
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> jono, you want to dpkg -l | grep name to avoid truncating versions
<jono> oops
<jono> kenvandine, 0.0.15-1ubuntu1
<jono> thanks seb128 :-)
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> brb
<jono> kenvandine, I need to go grab some lunch before I pass out
<jono> will be back soon if you want to test some more
<kenvandine> later
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/gdm-screenshot.png <- gdm with new icons, colors, etc
<kwwii> the last change, next to the default wallpaper
<kwwii> sorry, I've been sick the last couple of days
<kwwii> just woke up and thought I should post this before I get back to work tomorrow
<TheMuso> pitti: Do we know when the beep occurred? If anything, it was likely during a shutdown/reboot sequence.
<kwwii> pitti: does it not bother you that it says Germany and not German? Seemed kinda funky to me
<pietrubens> hiyall
<jono> kenvandine, back if you want to test anything else
<chrisccoulson> wow, i'm running out of things to do now!
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: A free software developer never runs out of things to do.
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure i could find something to do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, karmic bug list in the topic ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, starting early today?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, daylight savings kicked in on monday so I just look earlier :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, how busy are you?
<Amaranth> d'oh
<Amaranth> first "papercut" for my stepdad using karmic beta
<Amaranth> right after installing he didn't have internet and once he got it software-center apparently had no data
<robert_ancell> seb128, reasonably, looking at gdm issues at the moment
<Amaranth> had to get him to go into software sources and change a setting so it would offer to reload
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you want extra bugs to look at or do you think you have enough for the day?
<robert_ancell> seb128, tell me about them - it's better I know of more rather than get lucky and run out of work and have to look for good candidates
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #443133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443133 in gconf "the gettext schemas translations are not being used" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443133
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's 02_xml-gettext-domain.patch in gconf to use gettext to fetch translations
<seb128> I tried the fedora version on bugzilla too without luck
<seb128> I've tried to strace the server and client and nothing opens gedit.mo in the example
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will look at
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, testcase is basically: install language-pack-gnome-ja-base, LC_ALL=ja_JP.UTF-8 LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 gconftool --get /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/auto_detected
<seb128> robert_ancell, msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/ja/LC_MESSAGES/gedit.mo shows it's translated
<robert_ancell> weird
<seb128> I mean the translated is available
<seb128> translation
<seb128> msgid "[UTF-8,CURRENT,ISO-8859-15,UTF-16]"
<seb128> msgstr ""
<seb128> "[UTF-8,CURRENT,CP932,SHIFT_JIS,ISO-2022-JP,EUC-JP-MS,EUC-JP,ISO-8859-15,UTF-"
<seb128> "16]"
<seb128> and /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gedit.schemas has a gettext_domain
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i'll take a look at the karmic bug list in a minute ;)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso hi gentlemen
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey rick
<rickspencer3> for some reason my calendar said the Easter Edition started 54 minutes ago
<rickspencer3> did the time change?
<seb128> tedg, why did you block screen locking when autologin is used?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, we just went through daylight savings
<rickspencer3> aah
<tedg> seb128: I'm holding people up from leaving, but it is basically because that group of folks tend to be those who would get locked out of their machine if it locked :)
<tedg> seb128: It also removes lock screen from the live CD install.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is this time good for you or shall we move it back one hour?
<rickspencer3> this is fine
<seb128> tedg, hum? I use autologin but I do lock screen on conferences, etc
<seb128> tedg, bug #428115 seems to have some confused users too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428115 in indicator-session "Does not lock screen on lid close when using gdm autologin" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428115
<tedg> seb128: Yes, so it should have a way to be over ridden -- but we didn't have time to do a UI for that after freezes.
<tedg> seb128: Planned for Lucid.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> tedg, I would argue that no locking on suspend is a security issue
<seb128> and I'm not sure I understand the rational
<tedg> seb128: I would argue that autologin is a security issue :)
<tedg> seb128: You can't argue security when it can be worked around by hitting the power button.
<seb128> why having autologin on should imply you can't lock screen?
<seb128> well let's say I don't understand the logic
<seb128> I use autologin because it's handy but I still want to lock the box sometimes
<seb128> ie at conf while going up to get a coffee
<tedg> seb128: bug 438936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438936 in indicator-session "Should be able to lock screen with autologin" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438936
<seb128> would it be only to not have people looking to my screen
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: hey
<rickspencer3> seb128, couldn't you use the screen saver for that?
<rickspencer3> until this is fixed correctly in Lucid?
<seb128> rickspencer3, that's what screen locking is, screensaver
<rickspencer3> but couldn't you invoke the screen saver directly
<seb128> I don't get why we need to stop locking in the first place in karmic
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-07
<rickspencer3> it's just that the menu item is disabled right?
<seb128> the only places where it would make sense is livecd and guest session
<seb128> and we have a gconf key we can tweak for those
<rickspencer3> (I'm not saying I agree with this, I'm just asking)
<seb128> rickspencer3, some users are complaining about screen not being locked after suspend resume too
<rickspencer3> it seems rather odd, yes
<Amaranth> why oh why did I give a first time linux user a karmic beta disc?
<Amaranth> oops
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell I'll be ready in like 2 mins.
<rickspencer3> I did update the wiki btw
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thats a preference issue (the screen not locking on lid close)
<chrisccoulson> i just had a look at the g-p-m log in the bug report
<seb128> chrisccoulson, being a preference issue would be respecting the gconf key
<seb128> the indicator session code seems to unactive the menu for autologins
<seb128> rather than reading the gconf lock key
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the indicator issue is separate from the lid-close issue though isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/428115/comments/34
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure, I was reading new comments on this bug too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428115 in indicator-session "Does not lock screen on lid close when using gdm autologin" [High,Fix released]
<chrisccoulson> yeah, g-p-m gets the lock policy from several gconf keys (one of them tells it whether to use the screensaver config, or g-p-m config)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure what is going on for people who claim that suspend doesn't lock screen
<rickspencer3> ok, time for team meeting, Eastern Edition?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso?
<rickspencer3> sorry for the delay
<TheMuso> here
<robert_ancell> hi
<rickspencer3> so, my general concern is to make sure that we all understand the status of various parts of the desktop, and know what changes are coming up
<rickspencer3> did you guys look over the info from the Euro Edition?
<robert_ancell> yes
<rickspencer3> oops, I left out NM
<rickspencer3> that's very close to done, and testing modems of types is appreciated
<rickspencer3> (except 14.4 dial ups, as those are not used too much, I guess)
 * rickspencer3 remembers thinking my first 14.4 was blazing fast
 * TheMuso started with 33.6.
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> first though, let's talk bugs
<rickspencer3> currently, everyone should be focused on targeted, High bugs
<rickspencer3> but it seems that not everyone has such bugs assigned
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, pedro mentioned some pulse bugs, did he assign those to you?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes he did, but I don't know where to go with them. Daniel is working on a race which is the result of a lot of those bugs.
<TheMuso> Daniel has not told me what exactly is causing the race.
<rickspencer3> so they kind of depend on another bug that Daniel is working on?
<TheMuso> All I know is its somethign to do with alsa storing volumes and pulse storing volumes
<seb128> Riddell, hum, bug #444962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes, but I couldn't vive you a bug number.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, hmmm
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, could you please fish out that bug today, and comment on the bugs that pedro assigned to you?
<TheMuso> hrm ok
<rickspencer3> It's important that we are up on these issues and can keep users and other engineers apprised of the status
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, are you currently working on any targeted bugs?
 * robert_ancell looks
<seb128> robert_ancell, could you add bug #444962 to your list? it seems Riddell broke nautilus with the update he uploaded today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444962 in shared-mime-info "shared-mime-info-0.7-ubuntu1 update is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444962
<robert_ancell> gdm guest session, gedit localization translations
<seb128> it's 1am there and I need sleep I don't think I will fix that before going to bed but that would be nice to get fixed quickly
<seb128> robert_ancell, gedit -> gconf, it's not likely specific to gedit
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will look at
<seb128> thanks
 * rickspencer3 assigns to robert
 * robert_ancell no more bugs please :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> it's nothing bug fixing from here on out
<rickspencer3> ok, enough about bugs
<rickspencer3> let's touch on the status of the areas you guys "own"
<rickspencer3> just let folks know about any remaining issues or possible upcoming changes
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Just a note, there is no real need to assign me to pulse bugs, as the audio team, which I am a member of, gets them anyway.
<TheMuso> So if anyone needs to be assigned, its the audio team and we can then go from there
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, compiz?
<robert_ancell> awaiting 0.8.4 release, seems stable at the moment though
<rickspencer3> when is it going in?
<Amaranth> We just did a new snapshot of that, actually
<Amaranth> mvo said since every commit was fixing bugs in ubuntu there was no point for a FFe
<rickspencer3> so, when can we expect to see it uploaded?
<Amaranth> Already done
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> negative time, like that
<rickspencer3> so no more compiz changes expected? other than the stray bug fix maybe?
<Amaranth> At least compiz itself was done and I think he did plugins-main today
<Amaranth> We still need the other bits updated for a couple more crash fixes and such and upstream has already fixed another bug for netbook users
<rickspencer3> okay, so a few more bug fixes going in
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, audio?
<Amaranth> Should we cherry pick from here on or just get new snapshots since they only fix our bugs so far?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: The only real show stopper atm I think is the volume restore/saving issues as explained above
<TheMuso> dtchen is working on that afaik
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, a "show stopper"?
<rickspencer3> that serious?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: well users are filing bugs about it, and its affecting myself and pitti.
<TheMuso> not a show stopper, but its the biggest target on our list atm.
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> is the bug targeted to the release?
<TheMuso> if I knew what bug it was, I could tell you
<TheMuso> i.e I am not sure which bug Daniel is using as a base
<Amaranth> TheMuso: Did you see asac's bug with audio popping every couple seconds? I think he assigned to you.
<Amaranth> If that happens for everyone with that model of laptop that'd be pretty bad
<TheMuso> Amaranth: I saw it, don't think he assigned to me
<TheMuso> again, Daniel knows more about whats going on with that stuff
<rickspencer3> ok. moving on
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, GDM?
<robert_ancell> biggest issue seems to be guest account, other than that seems ok
<robert_ancell> thought pitti just assigned me something which I will look into today
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, this is the "requiring a password" issue?
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, your bug list has indeed grown since we last talked
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> this one is targeted - http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/443133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443133 in gconf "the gettext schemas translations are not being used" [High,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, there are 3 issues with guest account
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I only see one that is assigned to you, I guess you are helping pitti with the others?
<seb128> I can assign bugs to robert_ancell if that's helping somebody ;-)
<robert_ancell> I investigated one, pitti and seb128 have indicated some of the issues I found are already tracked in other bugs
 * seb128 runs away from robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> seb128, it seems to be a popular hobby in the last 24 hours, indeed
<robert_ancell> NO MORE BUGS PLEASE!
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> it's hard to tell if he's smiling when he yells that
<robert_ancell> 8)
<seb128> I'm at a reasonable distance from him right now so I'm not too scared
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, note that at this phase, we fix bugs at "best effort"
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> UDS is getting closer..
<seb128> right, I will need to be nicer in the next weeks ;-)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure, I'm following that strategy already
<rickspencer3> so the expectation is that you will work on them in priority order
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, right, I just didn't want you to feel stressed that too many bugs = you fail if you can't fix them all
<robert_ancell> and if they're all high? ;)
<robert_ancell> np, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't get the shared-mime-info issue there so maybe not breaking for every but still worth looking at if you get it
<rickspencer3> ok, so "some issues with guest sesssion"
<rickspencer3> I guess I'll have to do some fishing to get specifics on that tomorrow
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, any changes other than bug fixes planned for GDM?
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, accessability?
<rickspencer3> wasn't there a serious accessibility issue with GDM last week?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: my only issue that I am trying to solve is speech-dispatcher's alsa audio code crashing randomly. Its beyond my current skills and experience to fix, so I've put a call out to the a11y community, with no response so far.
<rickspencer3> maybe someone from the foundations team can help
<rickspencer3> they like to find and fix crashers
<rickspencer3> :)
<TheMuso> heh right
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, what is the bug #?
<rickspencer3> I'll see if I can get some help for that
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: just a second. Problem is the stack trace is incomplete, due to apport not having dbgsym packages for speech-dispatcher for some reason
<rickspencer3> ok
<TheMuso> There is bug 440278 and bug 432337, both dispalying the random nature of this crash.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440278 in speech-dispatcher "sd_espeak assert failure: wave.cpp:716: size_t wave_write(void*, char*, size_t): Assertion `(22050*2*sizeof(uint16_t)) >= bytes_to_write' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440278
<ubottu> Bug 432337 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/432337 is private
<rickspencer3> bug 432337
<ubottu> Bug 432337 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/432337 is private
<rickspencer3> oh well
<TheMuso> hang on
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, how often does this occur?
<rickspencer3> this seems rather serious
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: very very randomly
<TheMuso> sometimes one every two minutes, sometimes hours
<rickspencer3> is that *infrequently*
<TheMuso> yes
<rickspencer3> ok
<TheMuso> bug 432337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432337 in speech-dispatcher "sd_espeak crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432337
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, if you are working on this bug, please make sure it is assigned to you
<TheMuso> ok
 * TheMuso sighs
<rickspencer3> what's wrong?
<rickspencer3> are these also audio team bugs?
<TheMuso> nothing, just red tape. :)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, it's not red tape
<TheMuso> anyway, assigned
<rickspencer3> it's important to know where our resources are being allocated
<rickspencer3> if someone needs help, and you don't have bugs assigned, how will anyone know whether you are available?
<rickspencer3> also, if someone in the community is hitting this bug, how will they know that there is someone who cares and is working on it?
<TheMuso> Yeah I know
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, the desktop team has a culture of practicing good bug hygein
<rickspencer3> we use our bug stats daily
 * rickspencer3 gets off soap box
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso any other business?
<TheMuso> no
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> coolio
<seb128> TheMuso, btw do you think you will have time to look at this ubuntu-sounds for empathy bug before karmic?
<Amaranth> So this is the perfect time to break compiz, right?
<TheMuso> seb128: Probably, but if we have to add files, licensing is a concern.
<seb128> TheMuso, oh? we can't copy sounds from the xdg theme?
<TheMuso> seb128: We could, I'
<seb128> TheMuso, what about having a binary from the xdg theme we would install by default?
<TheMuso> seb128: We could, I'd just have to dig up the license for them and make sure all of that is added
<TheMuso> seb128: I'll have a look if I get a chance.
<seb128> TheMuso, should I assign the bug to you? it's assigned to me for now but I think it's rather a sound theme thing
<TheMuso> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> good night everybody
<chrisccoulson> oh dear
<chrisccoulson> shared-mime-info breakage!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, djsiegal tells me that he can't log in, that gdm just restarts whenever he logs in
<rickspencer3> surely if this were a widespread issue, we would know, right?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I hadn't heard of this, I would expect this would be well known.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, is he online now?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - sounds like X crashing. has he tried without compiz?
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, hey, have you looked in /var/log/gdm?
 * Amaranth cries
<Amaranth> It's going to be compiz crashing the ati driver or something
<chrisccoulson> heh, what happened with your failsafe session stuff?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I dunno if the patch ever got into gdm to complete the gnome-session side
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'm not sure either
<Amaranth> If not gdm is currently showing you a failsafe session that doesn't actually work
<djsiegel> hi guys
<djsiegel> let's DO this
<rickspencer3> bye guys
<Amaranth> rick is gone, let's put gnome-do in the default install!
<djsiegel> robert_ancell: so, I am at gdm
<Amaranth> djsiegel: Try the failsafe session
<djsiegel> Amaranth: I am not sure how to do that
<djsiegel> I don't see that option
<chrisccoulson> there should be a sessions option at the bottom of the screen after you clicked your user
<djsiegel> I have language and keyboard settings
<djsiegel> chrisccoulson: ^
<djsiegel> Amaranth robert_ancell ^
<Amaranth> hrm, wth
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, yeah, that's odd.  I'm fully updated and I see a sessions list
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, can you look at the logs in /var/log/gdm (you need to be root)
<djsiegel> yes
<djsiegel> the -greeter ones?
<robert_ancell> all of them, actually from a terminal do:
<robert_ancell> sudo service gdm stop
<robert_ancell> sudo rm /var/log/gdm/*
<robert_ancell> sudo service gdm start
<robert_ancell> then look at what logs were created
<djsiegel> ok
 * djsiegel just used sudo as root
<djsiegel> robert_ancell: it made :0-{greeter,slave,}.log
<robert_ancell> and after attempting to log in?
<robert_ancell> The session combobox is hard-coded to always be there... why is yours missing??
<djsiegel> duplicated them, adding .1 suffix
<robert_ancell> ok, what is in the :0.log?
<djsiegel> that is the pre-loging-attemt
<djsiegel> I don't see anything weird
<djsiegel> lots of stuff about intel(0)
<robert_ancell> and the other logs?
<djsiegel> well I diffed all the logs, and after failed loging
<djsiegel> could not open xsplash.log
<djsiegel> pam_unix(gdm:session): session closed for user david
<djsiegel> xsplash: Fatal IO error 11
<djsiegel> Resource temp unavail on X server :0.0.
 * robert_ancell looking at recent changes to gdm
<djsiegel> I get some complains that a timestamp of 0 was passed around the WM
<robert_ancell> I get that in my logs
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, could you try apt-get removing xsplash and see if that works?
<Amaranth> so software-center has made my stepdad love ubuntu and now one of his friends is going to dual boot after seeing it
<Amaranth> win
<djsiegel> Amaranth: really?
<djsiegel> Amaranth: had he seen Add/Remove before?
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, also, and apt-get install --reinstall gdm just as a sanity check
<Amaranth> djsiegel: No, first time using Ubuntu himself
<djsiegel> Amaranth: ok, so it wasn't something that Software Center has that Add/Remove did not :)
<djsiegel> just wondering
<Amaranth> compiz helped too :)
<Amaranth> expo mode blew them away, apparently
<djsiegel> Amaranth: we need to make that easier to use
<djsiegel> how to people discover that crazy key combo?
<djsiegel> robert_ancell: it didn't fix it
<Amaranth> I showed him the shortcut for it
<djsiegel> I removed xsplash and --reinstalled gdm
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, do you still get xsplash mentioned in the logs?
<Amaranth> djsiegel: Have you rebooted since all this started?
<djsiegel> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> An upgrade to dmraid wiped /tmp
<Amaranth> ah, ok then
<djsiegel> oooh, my gdm restart and shut down menu items do nothing
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, is dbus running?
<djsiegel> robert_ancell: after removing xsplash, I still get this warning that xsplash.log could not be appended to
<djsiegel> how do I check on dbus?
<djsiegel> shows up in ps
<robert_ancell> ps aux | grep dbus - is it running for the gdm user?
<djsiegel> yes
<djsiegel> Sorry, I have to go. I have been working since Sunday morning...
<djsiegel> need a break
<robert_ancell> djsiegel, oh, sorry for keeping you up.  I will look out for problems
<djsiegel> no need to apologize, I just will have to debug later
<rickspencer3> so is there some configgy way to make gdm load in username/password mode, rather than "pick your user from a list" mode?
<jono> rickspencer3, I don't think so, that was discussed on a list somewhere recently
<jono> pgraner, hey
<rickspencer3> jono, never mind, that was a pm
<pgraner> jono: sup
<rickspencer3> wrong channel
<jono> kenvandine, I was chatting with pgraner about these empathy issues
<jono> rickspencer3, np
<jono> pgraner, is there a way I can kill pulse and reload my alsa kernel modules
<jono> so I can test
<pgraner> jono: ps -ef | grep pulse then kill the pids
<pgraner> jono: might be a more elegant way to do that
<pgraner> jono: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jono> pgraner, will that stop everything talking to alsa and re-load afresh?
<pgraner> jono: it should
<pgraner> jono: your last call caused empathy on my end to segfault
 * pgraner restarts empathy
<JanC> "pulseaudio -k", then "sudo modprobe -r whatever" works for me
<jono> pgraner, dude I saw you for a second!
<pgraner> jono: just segfaulted again
<jono> there is some funky nonsense going on here
<pgraner> jono: yea, it still seems to have some serious bugs
<rickspencer3> pgraner, you are getting segfaults with empathy when you connect to jono?
<rickspencer3> weird
<pgraner> rickspencer3: yep
<kenvandine> jono, after reloading all the alsa goodness, make sure pulseaudio is running again
<jono> kenvandine,it seems to restart
<kenvandine> ok
<pgraner> jono: died again
<kenvandine> jono, you do have another problem at home still
<rickspencer3> oh well
<jono> anothe rproblem?
<kenvandine> well, the UPnP issue
<jono> kenvandine, ahhh yes
<kenvandine> which was better at the coffee shop :)
<kenvandine> so it won't work great... but even with that failure you were getting the gstreamer problems
<kenvandine> so if that goes away... you are in better shape :)
<jono> kenvandine, so tomorrow I should test in the coffee shop
<kenvandine> are you running it with those variables set?
<kenvandine> if so, grep them for that same error
<kenvandine> see if you are still getting it
<pgraner> jono: I just video wit rickspencer3 , hahaha
<rickspencer3> so, weird that pgraner and I can chat, but jono an pgraner can't
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, well jono has two issues, UPnP negotiation times out at his router, but that shouldn't completely kill it
<kenvandine> and the sound thing
<rickspencer3> jono, your desktop is evil, that is the only explenation
 * kenvandine thinks jono should listen to some jimmy buffet, his desktop will like him more :)
 * pgraner agrees with kenvandine 
<JanC> hm, seems like kenvandine's message caused the janc_test disconnect/reconnect
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> jono, do you do any online gaming?  like xbox live, etc?
<kenvandine> that stuff usually needs UPnP to work well as well
<pgraner> kenvandine: for the record I"m not using a router, I'm using a linux box so I don't have commercial firmware getting in the way
<kenvandine> hehe
<JanC> kenvandine: can you retry a /me ?
<kenvandine> that helps
 * kenvandine jumps
<JanC> hm, so that's not what triggered it  :-/
<Amaranth> arg, the autopartitioner made _just_ enough room for ubuntu
<Amaranth> no room for upgrades or installing new stuff
 * JanC tests
<JanC> Amaranth: there is a bug about that
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/421407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421407 in ubiquity "[Jaunty and Karmic] the installer by default proposes a wrong size for the Ubuntu partition (far too small)" [High,Fix released]
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<hyperair> meh. did a new devkit-power screw up battery support?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> TheMuso: as far as I understood mat_t, it was on shutdown and on low battery
<seb128> hello there
<huats> morning here !
<didrocks> hey seb128, morning pitti, lut huats :)
<seb128> lut huats didrocks
<huats> hello seb128 didrocks and pitti
 * pitti hugs didrocks, seb128, and huats, bonjour
<seb128> hey pitti
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> the Fench mafia :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<didrocks> hehe :)
<superm1> mvo, i found that update-notifier wasn't working for reboots in xfce, so i've got a merge request that adds hal as a fallback.  can you take a look when you get a moment? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/update-notifier/hal-fallback/+merge/12971 thanks
<mvo> superm1: sure. did you had a chance to talk to cody about the icon change?
<superm1> mvo, yeah, cody wasn't keen upon it since they don't use humanity for xubuntu.  mac_v didn't want to carry it directly in humanity either, so i just made a separate theme that inherits from humanity and just provides that icon
<mvo> superm1: ok, thanks. diff looks fine (for reboot), commited
<superm1> cool thanks mvo
<superm1> not sure what to do when halsectomy is fully done, but at least this helps for this release
<mvo> superm1: yeah, I will upload today or tomorrow (I will do some triage to see if there are other changes to pick first)
<superm1> okay sounds good
<superm1> pitti, it's peculiar that devicekit-power only provides suspend and hibernate methods.  wouldn't it make sense to also provide halt and reboot from devicekit-power rather than asking gdm and kdm and friends to go implement it?
<pitti> superm1: indeed; however, halt/reboot are already provided by ConsoleKit
<pitti> (no need for gdm/kdm to do it)
<pitti> there was a looooong and heated thread about it
<pitti> but William didn't give in, so it's still how things work :-(
<superm1> pitti, oh neat! so that's basically the same thing that Reboot() did from HAL?
<superm1> on org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Restart() that is
<pitti> right
<superm1> okay well then when halsectomy is done, that change i just submitted to update-notifier can just be converted to consolekit then instead
<pitti> it checks for multiple users and requests the corresponding PK privilege (reboot for single user/reboot for multiple users being logged in)
<superm1> oh so there is a slight difference then.  HAL just has a frenzy and reboot regardless
<superm1> same basic result though
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson! thanks for your screensaver lock investigations
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome. so, we just need to change the defaults really:)
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled is false for me (and the default), and yet the screen locks with lid close
<pitti> but I have use_screensaver_settings = false
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thats expected. with use_screensaver_settings = false, g-p-m uses it's own policy
<pitti> right
<pitti> but use_screensaver_settings = false is also the default
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i checked the schema on my machine, and it said true, but perhaps it is overridden in /usr/share/gconf/defaults somewhere
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, "default" in the sense of "I don't have it in my ~/.gconf"
<pitti> I'm a bit undecided about /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled, but my gut feeling is that "false" is a better default
<seb128> 10_gnome-power-manager:/apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/use_screensaver_settings false
<pitti> it was like that for previous Ubuntu releases, and changing it now is unexpected
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> so, the user in this report has broken their config somehow ;)
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then:)
<chrisccoulson> although, i'm not entirely sure how they discovered that key
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to work on a g-s-d change to make gdm theming work?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you think you can get that done this week? in which case that would be great
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that shouldn't be too difficult
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand how those schemas path changes work right now
<seb128> the current one seems g-s-d keys specific
<seb128> but the one we want to change are not
<seb128> but the one we want to change are not g-s-d things
<pitti> seb128: you have a broken killswitch on your dell as well, I suppose? (i. e. if you boot with the switch being on, you can't ever activate wifi)
<seb128> hum xchat-gnome crashed
<pitti> was funny to see you jump in and out
<pitti> seb128: you have a broken killswitch on your dell as well, I suppose? (i. e. if you boot with the switch being on, you can't ever activate wifi)
<seb128> pitti, I didn't try I never touch to this thing
<pitti> ok; there's a test kernel for it, but no amd64 yet
<seb128> I will try next time I reboot
<pitti> oh, amd64 is there now, rad
<pitti> I'll test it myself then
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the way i will do the GDM change is to add a new key for the xsettings plugin to tell it which keys to load the theme info from. then we just specify a different location for the GDM session
<chrisccoulson> /"GDM change"/"g-s-d change"
<chrisccoulson> that seems to be the least intrusive way
<seb128> right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, should I assign you those bugs?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> the installation failure ones
<seb128> thanks
<asac> ok i will not change the homepage in ephy then
<asac> seb128: ^^
<seb128> asac, thanks, that's something I noticed too when trying it
<seb128> asac, btw did you get your libsoup change upstream to fix the sqlite query?
<asac> seb128: yes. that was committed
<seb128> cool thanks
<seb128> will be in GNOME 2.28.1 then and in karmic
<asac> at least i dented it here: http://identi.ca/notice/11175318 :)
<asac> yeah. wasnt sure if libsoup also does a .1 release
<asac> ArneGoetje: moin ... could we do a no-devmode test run in the next days?
<seb128> dpm, hey, could you contact the translators to let them know that gdmsetup in gdm is ubuntu specific and need to be translated there?
<andreasn> mac_v, hm, still issues with the gvfs names?
<mac_v> andreasn: yeh! Mantas is confusing the crap out of me :/
<mac_v> andreasn: for me even with gnome there is no distinction between the icons :/
<asac> btw, did we figure whats going on with /tmp ?
<andreasn> mac_v, it should call the names in the code somewhere, I wonder who we could talk to to sort this out
<andreasn> either davidz or alexl
<mac_v> andreasn: where can we find them?
<andreasn> #gnome-hackers of course
<andreasn> but both seems to be away right now
<mac_v> andreasn: btw , what is the label to be used for unmount states?
<andreasn> I don't know I'm afraid
<mac_v> :(
<andreasn> dobey should know
<ArneGoetje> asac: sure, we need to rebuild the langpacks anyways.
<ArneGoetje> asac: as soon as we hav sufficient diskspace on rookery
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok. great let me know if you need guidance
<mac_v> dobey: ^ when you get back... any idea what the icon names for the device unmount states are?
<ArneGoetje> asac: I disabled devmode already, so the next build will be one.
<asac> ArneGoetje: great. when do you expect to kick off the run?
<ArneGoetje> asac: I will do a run tomorrow and see if the space we have now is sufficient or not
<asac> thx
<asac> let me know where the result bits are
<asac> so i can do a quick pre-check
<asac> if you upload to ppa right away thats good too
<asac> just keep the logs ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: no, I won't upload to ppa. It will go to the archive
<ArneGoetje> asac: but you can do a pre-check, as I need to kick off the upload maually
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok.
<seb128> mvo, update-manager resetting sudo credentials is a known issue?
<mvo> seb128: no and no
<mvo> seb128: resetting it in what way?
<seb128> mvo, what was the first question? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: just wanted to say "no" ;)
<seb128> mvo, sudo something, use update-manager, sudo something
<mvo> seb128: update-manager does not do anything with sudo, it just calls gksu
<seb128> the second sudo ask for password again where it should be cached for half an hour
<asac> Keybuk: any hints how to best auto-detect in upstream build systems whether to install upstart or old init script?
<asac> what could i check in configure?
<seb128> mvo, urg, update-manager is trying to remove gdm without tell me on a simple upgrade
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> I just noticed because it broke
<mvo> seb128: *wehhh* what ?
<seb128> we got an another bug about that today
<mvo> seb128: aptdaemon doign, for sure :( it has not "strict" mode, but it should DTRTH
<seb128> mvo, ups, sorry, wrong warning the message was confusing
<mvo> seb128: if there is a bug already, please mark it high and assign to me (targeted for 9.10)
<seb128> it's the prerm run during upgrade which broke
<seb128> it's a known gdm bug
<seb128> mvo, the fact that you can't change the geometry for the error dialog doesn't make it easy to read log
<mvo> *puh* so not removing gdm?
<seb128> no, just those stupid gvfs issues with gconftool calls
<seb128> mvo, I still have the sudo issue though ;-)
 * mvo almost had a heart attack
<seb128> mvo, sorry...
 * asac sends an ambulance to mvo 
<seb128> brb
<mvo> damage done and seb128 runs away :P
<seb128> mvo, I managed to get the "authentificate" dialog stucked in update-manager
<mvo> hm
<seb128> ie I typed my password to org.debian.apt-upgrade-packages
<seb128> but the dialog didn't close
<seb128> and now everything is stucked
<mvo> seb128: what does pstree and strace show?
<seb128> mvo,      ├─update-manager
<seb128> strace on update-manager?
<seb128> it loops on
<seb128> "read(4, 0xa2a1d60, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seb128> gettimeofday({1254908788, 855106}, NULL) = 0
<seb128> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=41, events=POLLIN}], 10, 0) = 0 (Timeout)
<seb128> read(4, 0xa2a1d60, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seb128> gettimeofday({1254908788, 855227}, NULL) = 0
<seb128> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}, {fd=11, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=41, events=POLLIN}, {fd=38, events=POLLIN}], 11, 99^C <unfinished ...>
<seb128> "
<mvo> seb128: urg, hrm, anything in gdb that looks useful?
<seb128> hum apport
<seb128> "Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 579, in msg_reply_handler
<seb128>     *message.get_args_list()))
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/gtkwidgets.py", line 468, in _on_error
<seb128>     raise error
<seb128> DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<seb128> and update-manager unblock saying that the aptdaemon probably crashed or something
<seb128> unblocked
<mvo> seb128: please file the bug
<seb128> mvo, I would but I've gcc outdated and it refuses to send it due to that
<asac> seb128: is libcanberra gnome material update wise? or do we need to cherry pick fixes?
<asac> http://git.0pointer.de/?p=libcanberra.git;a=commit;h=ed6f221e617537b1901211d41c0bd8018739e814
<seb128> asac, I would have said "let's update" but TheMuso started doing cherrypicking ages ago
<asac> yeah ok. bug 438463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438463 in libcanberra "Epiphany fails to start with a "drawable is not a pixmap or window" error" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438463
<asac> that was the one we discussed with xan when you showed the libsoup crash
<asac> TheMuso: are you planning to update libcanberra for release or do you want someone else to look at it? (see above)
<asac> TheMuso: also .. bug 440540 ... is that power_save* stuff done in gpm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440540 in alsa-driver "Lenovo X61 - regular sound clicking with power_save_controller=Y" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440540
 * asac marks bug triaged
<seb128> mvo, bug #445303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445303 in update-manager "update-manager stucked on polkit password dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445303
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> mvo, you're welcome, sorry I didn't get extra details
<seb128> I need to run but will be back in half an hour
<seb128> brb
<mvo> mpt: I'm looking into fixing right-to-left issues currently in software-store, to do that properly, I will have to use the stock arrow from gtk for the active button in the applications view, here is how it will look like http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/tmp/Screenshot-Ubuntu Software Center.png - is that ok or do you not like the arrow color ?
<mvo> (well, merging the work on nzmm_ :)
<mpt> mvo, it's not as visible. Could you just flip the custom icon in Gimp?
<mvo> mpt: the changes from nzmm_ has the additional advantage that it will react to style changes, so it draws the button in the background of the current theme and uses the same icon as everywhere else on the desktop. we would loose that advantage
<mvo> so in high contrast it looks correct, whereas a hardcoded black button does stick out
<mvo> or worse, if I just take the arrow it will not be visible at all, because the high contrast theme has a black background and that does not mix well with a black arrow
<mpt> mvo, what changes are these? Is this implementing the ability to use a GTK button in a treeview cell?
<mvo> mpt: if its not very visilbe, shouldn't we change it a in all of the theme?
<mvo> mpt: its not a real gtk button, but it comes closer to one than the current code, instead of usig a icon, it will draw a button like border and the stock arrow image in the right direction
<mvo> so it will work for rtl language
<mvo> our current approach does not
<mpt> mvo, ok, that's a worthy sacrifice
<mvo> and it will looks right for different themes, the current code does not, just try a high contact theme
<nzmm_> mpt: it resembles a button closely, and because i use gtk.Style to do drawing it fits the users current theme much better than a static image
<mpt> mvo, I have made a proposal to andreasn of how to introduce symbolic icons, but that will require quite a bit of work (in image-rendering libraries, XDG icon naming spec, and themes)
<mvo> mpt: thanks
<mvo> mpt: what is the problem with just changing the stock icon for now - I assume your concern about the visibility is valid for all apps, not just software-center?
<mpt> mvo, most applications that use those stock icons use them in a toolbar, so they're automatically more prominent.
<mpt> mvo, at least, that's true for most places where the icons still show up. :-) (icons in Back and Forward buttons being off by default)
<nzmm_> mpt: i was wondering if you had any thoughts regarding the screenshot view of software-center?  I would be keen to have a go at improving it
<andreasn> mpt, I thought it sounded sane, and it's something that the gnome-shell devs and others want as well
<nzmm_> imagedialog.py
<mpt> nzmm_, yes, one thought was just to use your default image viewer
<nzmm_> ok
<andreasn> mpt, but it needs someone to hack on it and someone to drive it forward
<andreasn> and sit through the whole boring xdg discussion etc. :)
<mpt> nzmm_, alternatively, give the window a minimal set of menus (including "Edit" > "Copy"), and remove all other chrome from it
<nzmm_> ok
<nzmm_> how about the downloading process, show progress etc?
<mpt> nzmm_, I think the first might make more sense, so that you can print it, save it, e-mail it to your friends, etc
<mpt> nzmm_, downloading for the screenshot itself?
<nzmm_> yep
<mpt> hmmmmmmm
<mpt> kwwii! I have a hare-brained idea for you
<mpt> kwwii, is it possible for a theme to render a progress bar as a pie chart, instead of a filling bar, whenever its width == its height?
<kwwii> oh boy, I've already had discussions with mat_t today ;)
<kwwii> mpt: you mean having a vertical progress bar?
<mpt> kwwii, no, whenever its width == its height, regardless of orientation
<pitti> asac: BTW, I filed the bt icon issue I mentioned yesterday as bug 445326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445326 in gnome-bluetooth "BT applet visible even without any adapter being present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445326
<kwwii> mpt: hrm, I have never seen anything like that before, so I am not sure if it is an issue of the info from gtk or the theme engine
<mpt> kwwii, hm, maybe I'm not explaining myself well
<mpt> kwwii, what I mean is, the application says "draw me a progress bar that is 16px wide and 16px high, that's currently 40% full". And the theme goes, "aha, width == height, so I won't draw this as a progress bar, I'll draw it as a pie chart that's 40% full instead".
<asac> pitti: yes, will check that. its not visible for me here though.
<kwwii> mpt: ahhh, now I get it...I guess that would be a matter for gtk more than the theme engine. I've never seen a smart theme engine
<mpt> kwwii, and the logical counterpart to this would be, an application saying "draw me a progress bar that is 16px wide and 16px high, and progress is currently indeterminate", and the theme goes, "aha, width == height, and it's indeterminate, so I won't draw this as a progress bar, I'll draw it as a spinner instead".
<nzmm_> mpt: i could do a pie chart in cairo.  Wouldnt be too hard
<mpt> nzmm_, neat. Centered in the thumbnail while the full screenhot is loading?
<pitti> asac: I'm trying with a fresh profile and on live system now; could be gconf cruft, of course
<nzmm_> yep i culd do that!
<kwwii> mpt: sounds like a very interesting idea
<asac>                 if (num_adapters_present > 0 || killswitch != NULL) {
<asac>                         show_icon ();
<asac> pitti: ^^
<asac> pitti: maybe if you say "turn off bluetooth" it disappears?
<asac> (might need a applet restart)
<nzmm_> in system monitor have a look at the Memory and Swap history section, in the Resources tab.  Is this what you mean?  Have any critique of that implementation?
<nzmm_> ^ @ mpt
<pitti> asac: my killswitch is on
<pitti> asac: it already says it's disabled
<asac> oh
<pitti> I also tried to toggle it, no change
<pitti> asac: was the "|| killswitch" added recently?
<asac> yeah. i think the problem is that you have a killswitch at all
<asac> for bluetooth
<pitti> I usually run this computer with the killswitch on, since I'm on ether and disabled the internal BT in the bios
<asac> pitti: no. but killswitch had permission problems which got fixed in this upload
<asac> so this probably uncovered your bug
<pitti> ah
<asac> pitti: the prob is that you have a bluetooth killswitch even though you dont have a bluetooth device
<asac> pitti: at least thats what i understood from your bug (e.g. no adapter)
<mpt> nzmm_, yes, like that, but without the little bit in the middle
<nzmm_> mpt: yep i can do that.
<mpt> neat
<asac> pitti: you do not have an internal bluetooth device/adapter?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287705/ ... thats the code that seem to detect a bluetooth killswitch from you
<asac> for you
<pitti> re
<pitti> sorry, X froze, had to reboot
<asac> 12:39 < asac> pitti: you do not have an internal bluetooth device/adapter?
<asac> 12:40 < asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/287705/ ... thats the code that seem to detect a bluetooth killswitch from you
<pitti> asac: I do, but I disabled it in the bios
<asac> 12:40 < asac> for you
<pitti> asac: I just don't quite understand why it does the killswitch check at all
<pitti> if I don't have any adapters, I cannot control them with the killswitch either
<pitti> perhaps this was meant to be an &&, not an || ?
<asac> i have to check the exact semantics of _present
<asac> vs. _powered
<mpt> nzmm_, btw, I tried out your path button work and was very impressed
<pitti> like "only show if I have adapters and I didn't killswitch them"?
<mpt> nzmm_, I did notice a couple of glitches, though, and I wondered what would be the best way to report them
<asac> pitti: could be that adapters disappear if you have killswitch on
<asac> the adapters_present is from bluez
<asac> so maybe bluez already removes them and gnome-bluetooth cannot know whether they are killswitched or not present at all
<asac> so it tries to guess that by checking whether rfkill claims that there is a bluetooth killswitch
<asac> but i will check that later and talk to hadess
<pitti> I see
<pitti> asac: so, I disabled the killswitch, and NM now connects to wifi; but I still see the BT icon
<nzmm_> mpt: um, what did you see?
<asac> pitti: yeah. that || killswitch just checks whether rfkill announced that there is a killswitch. so it has nothing to do with the killswitch state
<pitti> *nod*
<mpt> nzmm_, one moment, I'll just try it again in case it's fixed already :-)
<mpt> mvo, in what situations does that "building local database" step happen? Does it happen the first time anyone ever uses the Center?
<pitti> asac: oh, just noticed 61-gnome-bluetooth-rfkill.rules
<asac> yes. thats the fix so that rfkill works at all
<pitti> asac: I hope that isn't upstream, since ACL_MANAGE is not a promised stable API
<mpt> nzmm_, mouse down on a segment, then move one pixel in any direction without leaving the segment. The segment loses its highlight.
<pitti> it's just an internal implementation detail of udev
<asac> pitti: yes. its in packaging only
<pitti> the udev upstream default is MODE="0644"
<pitti> asac: if that's generally agreed on, I'm happy to add it to 70-acl.rules upstream
 * pitti pokes kay to get a +1
<mvo> mpt: no, it only happens when the app-install-data (or app-install-data-partner) gets installed/updated
<mvo> mpt: or if software-center is installed for the first time, but it happens on install time, most users should not see it
<nzmm_> mpt: ok thats an easy fix
<mpt> mvo, how often is app-install-data or app-install-data changed after a release?
<mvo> mpt: -partner as often as we get new stuff in partner, app-install-data-ubuntu hardly ever. -partner maybe 3-10 times over 18 months? but if the whole -partner thing catches on more often of course
<mvo> mpt: but then, it will be build in the background, the user will only see the screen if he happens to have s-c open during that update
<mpt> mvo, what I'm concerned about is the delay between launching and the window appearing
<mvo> mpt: what delay?
<mvo> mpt: is there one?
<mpt> mvo, e.g. I just branched nzmm_'s branch, and it was about 20 seconds delay after launching
<mvo> mpt: that is just for bzr checkouts, to allow having different data than the system data
<mvo> normal systems are not affected
<mpt> mvo, ok, thanks :-) Otherwise we might have needed extra progress feedback of some sort
<mvo> mpt: sure, but on regular system, that won't ever happen
<asac> pitti: i am not sure its agreed on. but if udev maintainers think thats ok, its probably ok :)
<asac> for me it feels a bit more like that should be proxied through bluez ... which runs as root anyway
<sabdfl> asac: repro'd the ff error with x
<pitti> asac: my feeling as well, since an user shouldn't really have to mess with it directly; but pragmatically, if the big distros all ship this custom udev rule, it's better to put it upstream into the place where it belongs
<mpt> nzmm_, also, the highlight color is currently different for a path button segment than it is for a normal button. Is it possible to make them the same?
<asac> sabdfl: i uploaded a new xulrunner-1.9.1 with a fix candidate for that this morning.
<asac> sabdfl: its 1.9.1.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu5
<pitti> mpt: I'd welcome your opinion in bug 432635; the proposed solution doesn't seem to be a clear improvement to me, rather introducing one piece of confusion to mitigate another
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432635 in indicator-session "Shutdown icon should be displayed in disconnected state" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432635
<nzmm_> mpt: its a bit hard because i am currently not sure where buttons get their prelit colour from, in Human at least it doesn;t seem to take it from gtk.STATE_PRELIGHT.  but i can look into it
<nzmm_> mpt: i think i fixed the mouse motion + button down issue.  see if you like the behaviour...
<asac> pitti: i will talk to #bluez if thats something planned.
<mpt> nzmm_, sorry, I meant mousedown color, not mouseover
<nzmm_> oh ok
<mpt> nzmm_, e.g. in Human it goes chocolate brown on mousedown, whereas normal buttons go darker grey
<pitti> asac: kay said to ask Marcel; I'll mail him
<nzmm_> mpt: yea i think i can fix that then
<asac> pitti: maybe CC me. thx
<pitti> sure
<mpt> pitti, done (summary: yes please)
<pitti> mpt: thanks
<mpt> nzmm_, I don't see any difference in behavior between r316 and r317. Did you fix it in an unpushed revision?
<mpt> Or is Launchpad just being slow? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i sent a policykit-gnome patch to bugzilla a couple of days ago to stop the authorization status icon from leaving white space in the notification area each time it appears/disappears - do you think its worth applying to our package?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, sure
<nzmm_> mpt: sorry try 318
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, i'll push that to bzr later then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there's no bzr any more, I synced with Debian (which uses git-buildpackage)
<nzmm_> mpt: i think i forgot to push :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I can cherrypick it, what's the upstream bug?
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597346
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597346 in authentication dialog "polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 leaves white-space in the notification area" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> asac: oh, seems it was discussed already, see http://www.spinics.net/lists/hotplug/msg02464.html
<pitti> asac: so, it should be a temporary hack only, let's keep it in the package for now
<asac> ack
<mpt_> nzmm_, big improvement in r318 :-)
<nzmm_> mpt_: glad to hear!
<nzmm_> mpt_: did you see the behaviour if there is more than one part, and you mouse down plus move over parts?  desirable?
<mpt_> nzmm_, I was just in the middle of composing a mini-bug-report about that :-)
<mpt_> nzmm_, I think they should behave as if they were separate buttons, i.e. dragging across to another segment should highlight nothing rather than highlighting the new one
<mpt_> nzmm_, and therefore mousing up on another segment should do nothing too
<nzmm_> ok will change
<mpt_> thanks
<mpt_> nzmm_, what's the duration of the animation?
<mpt_> when showing a new segment
<nzmm_> 150 msec. you can define both duration and fps in header of the PathBar class in pathbar2.py
<nzmm_> so i have 150msec plus 60fps
<mpt_> nzmm_, 150 ms? Wow, it looks about 1000 ms
<nzmm_> mpt_: serious? set it 1000 and see the diff
<nzmm_> mpt_: yea i think i got my math wrong :)  i bad at math hehe
 * mpt_ can't find pathbar2.py
<mpt_> ah, found it
<mpt_> nzmm_, when I set it to 1000, it takes about 1.6 seconds, so there's something not right somewhere
<mpt_> nzmm_, but when I set it to 10000, it takes about 11 seconds, not 16. So it's not a multiplication problem.
<nzmm_> mpt_: ok i'll have to look at that.
<mpt_> nzmm_, what do you think of the idea of running the animation in reverse when you go up the hierarchy? i.e. slide the child back into its parent
<nzmm_> yea, something i want too.  but a bit harder to implement
<nzmm_> :)
<mpt_> ok
<nzmm_> so i avoided working on it
<nzmm_> oh i pushed a new version. see waht you think of mouse down behaviour
<asac> pitti: did anything change recently wrt to udev rules for modem modeswitching?
<asac> are those in udev main package now?
<pitti> asac: udev didn't change in a while, no
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<pitti> if you mean "recently" == "in the last two weeks"
<pitti> asac: the last non-trivial change was on September 21
<pitti> but even that didn't touch any modem stuff
<asac> yeah
<mpt_> nzmm_, getting closer. :-) But mouseover appearance needs to be suppressed for other segments while dragging off a segment too. Try in a theme like DarkRoom where the mouseover appearance is prominent.
<nzmm_> ok
<mpt_> nzmm_, compare with real buttons, e.g. if you drag off an "Install" button and over the "Website" button next to it, the "Website" button doesn't light up at all.
<mpt_> whereas if the mouse button was up it would.
<pmatulis> anyone heard of grub not being updated (with new kernel) during upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<mpt_> pmatulis, during my upgrade it forgot to install the new kernel altogether, and grub also lost my other Ubuntu installation on another partition. Does that count? :-)
<mpt_> pmatulis, the Design team also just watched an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 beta and we encountered a nasty debconf question about "What do you want to do with grub"
 * pmatulis quietly leaves
<pmatulis> mpt_: seriously, thanks for those reports
<pmatulis> mpt_: but it's not the bug i was after  :)   grub2 had to be installed in order for the karmic kernels to be recognized
<mpt_> pmatulis, http://imgur.com/G603C
<pmatulis> mpt_: even update-grub wouldn't work
<mac_v> lool: could you check my last comment on the volume mute humanity bug , regarding the display properties panel icon bug could you ping the UX team? if they want a greyscale icon for that too
<pmatulis> mpt_: yeah, our average users can handle that... can't they?
<mpt_> pmatulis, self-fulfilling prophecy
<mvo> mpt_: was that a upgrade using the release upgrader? or synaptic?
<mpt_> mvo, actually, I just checked, and that was after a clean install of the beta, then running Update Manager
<lool> mac_v: updated
<nzmm_> mpt_: i think i now have motion plus button down like a regular gtk.Button.  I am off to bed for the night, if you want you can send me a list of items for me to work on via email.
 * mpt_ updates and gets no path button at all :-/
<mvo> mpt_: use SOFTWARE_CENTER_NEW_PATHBAR=1 ./software-center
<mvo> mpt_: I merged it now, but its off by default
<mpt_> mvo, thanks :-)
<mpt_> mvo, so is the next upload 1.0? :-)
<mvo> maybe
<mac_v> pitti: regarding Bug 432635 , i havent yet added the icon , since i dont know the icon name to be used. changing the existing shutdown icon to greyscale might cause it showing up in different places
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432635 in indicator-session "Shutdown icon should be displayed in disconnected state" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432635
<mac_v> pitti: is tedg the right person, or who would know about this?
<mac_v> * new name
<pitti> mac_v: it needs to be coordinated between you and tedg, I think; however, tedg added the icon to the indicator session code, so I'm not even sure that the theme needs one
 * mac_v kills time till tedg logs in ;)
<mac_v> pitti: ok ... thanks :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i think that was just until it can get added to the theme
<kenvandine> but i could be wrong.... that conversation was chaos :)
<pitti> kenvandine: but a package should at least ship a hicolor default version, I guess
<kenvandine> true
<pitti> especially one which isn't covered by the trademark restrictions of humanity
<kenvandine> so i know the name
 * pitti just realizes the pun there
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> mac_v, just wait for tedg
<kenvandine> pitti, i do have the package prepared and waiting for a thumbs up
<pitti> kenvandine: from whom?
<kenvandine> rick
<kenvandine> he said to wait until this morning
<kenvandine> i also think at this point there should just be a release, instead of adding more patches
<pitti> *nod*
<mvo> asac: why is firefox becoming slow if I have a bunch of tabs (~100) open? is there anything that can be done? will webkit help me here?
<pitti> seb128: did you already decide what to do with the gdm su stuff? I need to add another key, and could change it along the way
<pitti> seb128: i. e. as a first measure, just call su once instead of four times, and then move to sudo to avoid PAM
<mac_v> mpt_: ;p ... just fixed the volume icon and received mail about your comment ... for a moment  , i thought you were going to suggest something other than what ara had , and thought i had to doing something new :( ... you could have started with ara's suggestion is sane ;p
<seb128> pitti, bug assigned to chrisccoulson now
<mpt_> mac_v, sorry, I'll try to remember that next time
<pitti> seb128: I see
<seb128> pitti, gdm has magic to have custom g-s-d settings which allow to use the normal schemas thing to set default
<seb128> pitti, he wants to do the same for those keys
 * mac_v takes note to read mpt_ 's last line first ;) 
<seb128> pitti, which one do you want to the change? the gpm icon or something new?
<seb128> pitti, I would say wait tonight to get chrisccoulson changes first and then we will add your key
<pitti> seb128: I need to set /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme=HumanLoginIcons
<pitti> okay
<pitti> seb128: I'll commit it to bzr, but not upload it yet
<seb128> pitti, ok, I can do that when I sponsor chrisccoulson's changes
<seb128> pitti, well free to upload your changes for now
<pitti> okay
<seb128> pitti, but don't spend too much energy making it robust that's going to change
<pitti> no, but rewriting it to use su once instead of three times is simple
<seb128> using sudo will not solve the .gvfs permissions issues
<pitti> su -s /bin/sh gdm <<EOF
<pitti> command1
<pitti> command2
<pitti> EOF
<seb128> right
<seb128> go for it
<seb128> just don't bother trying to fix the gvfs thing
<pitti> ok
 * pitti uploads new human-theme; yay for freeing 2 MB of CD space
<seb128> pitti, will we get a new gtk humanlogin theme?
<pitti> just some new icons
 * seb128 finds the current one not nice
<seb128> :-(
<asac> mvo: chromium-browser is faster ... yes.
<pitti> it's way too dark for my taste
<seb128> I liked colored themes
<seb128> same here
<seb128> I'm pondeing putting the gtk-theme type back ;-)
<mpt_> Black is cruise-control for cool in the same way that Caps Lock is cruise-control for awesome
<seb128> the gtk theme making default buttons look like they were pressed is weird too
<lool> mac_v: Note that ara is not ~canonical-ux
<seb128> I keep thinking "why is that button pressed if I didn't click on it"
<pitti> +1
<mac_v> lool: yup ,
<mac_v> lool: but mpt_ nearly made me skip a beat ;)
<lool> Yes
<mpt_> seb128, yeah, that's bugging me too
<seb128> mpt_, do you know if somebody will change that before karmic?
<mpt_> kwwii, do you know why that's happening?
<mpt_> seb128, I don't know
<mac_v> lool: mpt_: i added the icon for the volume 0 but still the volume applet uses the volume mute when volume 0  , so its now a bug in the applet
<mac_v> stock_volume-0
<mpt_> mac_v, I don't remember, but I doubt it's a regression from 9.04 in that case
<seb128> volume_0 = mute
<seb128> I think it's to workaround some cards still making some sound when not muted
<seb128> I could be wrong though ;-)
<mac_v> mpt_: the volume applet is different in karmic from jaunty... i too dont remember what volume 0 showed
<seb128> pedro_, there is no libeel since jaunty that's in nautilus source now
<kwwii> mpt_: honestly, I think that was a design decision from the coder who changed it ;)
<seb128> who is that?
<pedro_> seb128, oh right i forget about that, assigning back, thanks
<mvo> slomo: do you have any idea why "python -c 'import gst'" gives me a "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Element'" error (but continues)
<mvo> slomo: on karmic/amd64
<mpt_> kwwii, could you possibly persuade them to change it? ;-)
<mvo> slomo: it seems to be happening when loading the .gstreamer-0.10/registry
<kwwii> mpt_: erm, sorry...I misread
<dobey> mac_v: unmounted devices are the drives, and mounted devices are the media
<kwwii> mpt_: that problem is fixed in the latest theme upload (about an hour or so ago)
<mpt_> kwwii, cool, thanks. seb128 and I give you a virtual group hug.
<kwwii> mpt_: check it to see when it is updated
<kwwii> :)
<mac_v> kwwii: which update do you mean? 0.4.1?
<mac_v> or the bzr
<mac_v> yeah , tedg is here \o/
<kwwii> mac_v: what is in bzr atm, is what is in the upload
<kwwii> mac_v: but I am not talking about the icon
<mac_v> oh ok
<kwwii> I am talking about the human theme gtkrc
<kwwii> mac_v: I was confused at first :)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> tedg: the icon for indicator-system-shutdown , to be used in the panel , is it a 16px icon?
<mac_v> tedg: the user-status icons used are 16px , but you'v added the icon for indicator-system-shutdown in sizes 16 , 22 , 24px
<tedg> mac_v: No, it is GTK_ICON_SIZE_MENU, which is adjustable.
<tedg> mac_v: By default, it is 16px.
<mac_v> tedg: so is a 16px size is sufficient? for that menu..
<tedg> mac_v: And the icon name changed again, now it's "system-shutdown-panel"
<mac_v> oh!
<kwwii> which is a mistake, if you ask me
<tedg> mac_v: I would say that 16px alone is not sufficient -- but whatever.
<tedg> kwwii: The name change?
<kwwii> tedg: yes
<tedg> kwwii: The reason for that is the icon naming spec :)
<kwwii> tedg: ?
<mac_v> tedg: the indicator- makes more sense
<tedg> kwwii: It specifies that there should be a fallback to go down the "hyphen" as backup.  So if there is no "system-shutdown-panel" it should try "system-shutdown" which seems like a good idea.
<tedg> kwwii: Unfortunately GTK isn't doing that today, we've filed a bug for it.
<kwwii> tedg: yeah, that does suck, actually
<kwwii> tedg: funny that the people who pushed the spec are the last ones to implement it :D
<tedg> kwwii: But, since we dont' care about freeze -- we should just patch GTK blindly after beta freeze ;)
<mac_v> tedg: kwwii: system-shutdown-panel will be the final icon name? :) i'll upload it
<seb128> tedg, it does
<tedg> mac_v: It is final as of right now ;)
<mac_v> ;)
<tedg> seb128: yes, but all of the functions that use it don't set the flag to enable it.
<seb128> what do you mean?
<mclasen_> tedg: sure gtk does that
<kwwii> I hope that someone is at least including something in the package so that all the other themes are still usable?
<tedg> seb128: GtkImage calls the icon theme to look up the icon, but doesn't use the fallback flag.
<tedg> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597618
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597618 in gtk "make gtk_image_new_from_icon_name use the GTK_ICON_LOOKUP_GENERIC_FALLBACK flag and thus honour the icon naming spec" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mclasen_> yeah, it doesn't do it blindly everywhere, that is true
<seb128> tedg, that's quite different from saying that gtk doesn't implement the fallback...
<tedg> seb128: How about "doesn't do it in the API that everyone uses"? ;)
<tedg> It is a feature that should be sold more, I think that most people don't know about it.
<mac_v> dobey: just to confirm , any icon name which starts with drive-* will be used for unmounted drives and media-* will be mounted right?
<dobey> mac_v: that's the concept, yes
<mac_v> dobey: ok , thanks :)
<dobey> mac_v: though there are cases where that's not entirely true (hard disk)
<mac_v> dobey: what is used for unmounted internal drives?
<mac_v> rather internal partitions*
<pitti> meh, I want my blinking empathy icon back
<dobey> mac_v: i think drive-harddisk is used for both cases
<seb128> pitti++
<pitti> I keep missing conversations now, a gray envelope is soooooooo far away from raising attention
<pitti> tedg, kenvandine: ^ anything planned in that direction?
<pitti> it makes ICQ pretty much useless for me, and people just get angry
<dobey> pitti: it doesn't have the green dot? :P
<pitti> no
<kenvandine> pitti, do you get the colored in envelope now?
<tedg> pitti: I'd change your icon theme.  That's what I've done :)
<pitti> but even if it had a small green dot, I'd still miss it
<tedg> pitti: What about the notification?
<dobey> ok, wtf
<mac_v> dobey: seems so too , but isnt that wrong ? how do we differentiate a mounted from unmounted...
<kenvandine> pitti, the filled in envelope works for me, at least as good as the green dot ever did
<kenvandine> that combined with notify-osd :)
<kwwii> seb128: is there a bug reported about the fading to the desktop?
<dobey> bad rhythmbox!
<kenvandine> tedg, you should make the indicator icon blink on draw-attention :)
 * kenvandine ducks
<tedg> kenvandine: I think I'll make it start flying around the screen like a banshee :)
<dobey> mac_v: is there really a need to?
 * kenvandine rofl
<pitti> kenvandine: not really; I have several duplicate entries of conversations with people there, and selecting them just crashes empathy
<pitti> tedg: yay! :-)
<kenvandine> oh!
<mac_v> dobey: yes , why not? it was easier when displaying the state in the places menu , whether the partition was mounted or not
<kenvandine> pitti, i am trying to reproduce that now :)
<mac_v> dobey: now all states look the same :(
<dobey> mac_v: if it's unmounted it should just mount and open
<dobey> mac_v: when you click on it in places menu, or when you double click or whatever inside computer:///
<dpm> seb128, re: telling ubuntu translators about gdmsetup... what's the source package name? I can't find it in LP, and gdm only seems to have one template
<dobey> though i'm not sure why Places menu shows unmounted volumes anyway
<seb128> dpm, gdm
<mac_v> dobey: yes , that works , but there is no identification unless i select the partition. so i would only know when i do that whether the partition is mounted or not... not earlier
<kenvandine> pitti, do you recall any specific workflow you experienced when they both showed up?
<dobey> mac_v: huh?
<kenvandine> like did you open the conversation without using the indicator?
<kenvandine> etc?
<pitti> kenvandine: that could be, yes
<pitti> kenvandine: try sending something to me
<kenvandine> ok
<dpm> dpm, but gdm has only got the 'gdm' package, I can't find an additional 'gdmsetup' template or similar, unless it's still in the imports queue
<mac_v> dobey: previously i could tell the state of the partition from the icon , now since there is no icon change , i dont know if the drive is mounted or not , until i open the partition from the places menu or the computer:///  , or i have to check the properties
<dobey> mac_v: "previously"?
<mac_v> dobey: until intrepid/jaunty
<dobey> mac_v: you haven't clarified why it matters if it's mounted or not
<dpm> seb128, but gdm has only got the 'gdm' package, I can't find an additional 'gdmsetup' template or similar, unless it's still in the imports queue
<dpm> s/package/template
<seb128> dpm, no, I meant the gdm strings for the gdmsetup tool
<seb128> dpm, they are in the gdm source and template
<seb128> dpm, but people consider gdm as being translated by GNOME and don't check for extra strings in launchpad
<dpm> Ok, now I understand
<seb128> dpm, sorry I was not clean
<mac_v> dobey: it matters because , since *now* [karmic] mounting partitions is not possible without asking for admin password , also when othr drives are able to show the state why is the partition being the exception?
<dobey> mac_v: places menu probably shouldn't show unmounted volumes
<dpm> seb128, no worries. I'll tell translators
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<mac_v> dobey: places menu doesnt show ejected volumes , but shows unmounted partitions
<dobey> mac_v: it's not an exception
<dobey> mac_v: the places menu should match what you see on the desktop + bookmarks, i think
<mac_v> dobey: no , once the volume is unmounted , it disappears from the desktop , while being displayed in the places menu ... but if ejected it disappears from both
<dobey> mac_v: yes i know how it currently works
<dobey> mac_v: i'm saying how i think it SHOULD work
<mac_v> ;)
<dobey> and having both "unmount" and "eject" on volumes makes no sense. they should just hae "eject"
<dobey> which probably doesn't really make any sense either
<mac_v> yeah
<dobey> so it should just be "unmount"
<mac_v> dobey: that was done to actually , eject all partitions of the drives at once
<dobey> memory cards/usb/etc... don't really have an "eject" mechanism
<kklimonda> the almost empthy tree in administration->authorizations application is the result of migration from hal and it won't be "fixed" for 9.10?
<mac_v> dobey: yeah , thats a bit messed up
<dobey> only type of media i have that does to that, is optical
<mac_v> dobey: back to the internal partitions ... while the rest of the external volumes change the icons for the unmount and mount states...  only the partitions dont change the icons , it would be better to show this change with different types of icons too :)
<dobey> mac_v: the problem with hard disks is that the drive and media are always the same :)
<dobey> internal ones are anyway
<mac_v> dobey: the filesystem can use the media-harddisk icon , while the unmounted partitions can use the drive-harddisk icon :)
<dobey> mac_v: uhm, but they will be the exact same icon
<dobey> mac_v: how would they be different?
<mac_v> dobey: we make icons show the change , like how it was done previously in human, adding a green dot to show active
<dobey> mac_v: hard disks don't have "media"
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<dobey> either they don't have media, or they are the media, and we should get rid of drive-harddisk, and just use drive-removable-media perhaps
<mac_v> dobey: or drive-harddisk-mounted  , drive-harddisk-unmounted ... or any name which allows different icons :)
<dobey> no
<mac_v> dobey: oh , did you mean drive-removable-media for the unmounted internal partitions too?
<dobey> yes
<slomo> seb128: you synced the wrong gst-plugins-base... you want .25-2 ;)
<mac_v> thats awesome
<mac_v> dobey: ^
<seb128> slomo, ok thanks
<dobey> which would at least satisfy things like hot-swappable disks
<seb128> slomo, I forgot that you uploaded to experimental
<slomo> mvo: no, i have the too... but i don't know enough about python to debug it ;) could you file a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org against gstreamer (component gst-python) ? :)
<slomo> seb128: np :)
<mac_v> dobey: yeah... anything works for me... :)  as long as there is possibility to show a different icon for mount and unmount
<dobey> mac_v: unfortunately it's not a simple change
<mac_v> :(
<dobey> but could probably be done for gnome 2.30 (lucid)
<dobey> but since 2.28 is already out, and karmic is already in feature/ui freezes, and final freeze is next week...
<mac_v> dobey: didnt it work previously with gnome-vfs or is it difficult with only gvfs
<mac_v> dobey: argh! we can get a FFE ;)
<dobey> i don't know what it did previously
<rickspencer3> pitti, asac can we meet later today when bryce is online?
<rickspencer3> to discuss how to proceed with X?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - did some property names change in dk-power?
<pitti> rickspencer3: just replied to the mail; but sure
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: yes, all of them
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: they were converted from dash-type to CamelCase to be suitable for KDE
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - thanks
<pitti> but ideally that should just be an internal detail
<pitti> I did have to upload a new g-p-m, though
<chrisccoulson1> because it waas statically linked against libdevkit-power-gobject?
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: btw, I uploaded a new gdm with a new gconf setting; seb128 said you were going to replace the su calls with something more robust and static, but didn't want me to block on that
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: I seriously hope it wasn't :)
<chrisccoulson1> no problem - i'm going to work on the g-s-d changes this evening so we can drop the su calls
<chrisccoulson1> i saw slangasek talking about stuff being statically linked against libdevkit-power-gobject due to a missing dependency on the -dev package
<chrisccoulson1> i was just wondering, because gnome-session is broken too
<chrisccoulson1> lots of errors due to the changed property names
<pitti> ah, so that was it
<pitti> *headdesk*
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: so we need a gnome-session no-change upload? shall I do one now?
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - if you don't mind please:)
 * pitti checks $ checkrdepends -b libdevkit-power-gobject-dev karmic
<pitti> ok, it's just gdm (which I uploaded an hour ago anyway), g-p-m (which I did), and gnome-session
<chrisccoulson1> cool, thanks!
 * Ng wonders if DarkRoom should have Humanity-Dark icons
<pitti> chrisccoulson1: done (sorry for delay, involved in IRC)
<chrisccoulson1> pitti - thanks
 * seb128 hates gconf and translations now
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> I found why what the issue is
<rickspencer3> bug 445479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445479 in gdm "Login screen no longer fades to desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445479
<rickspencer3> bug 444548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444548 in humanity-icon-theme "Not having a muted icon for the volume applet causes confusion" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444548
<seb128> rickspencer3, is that something you point or just a quick way to get urls?
<rickspencer3> sort of
<rickspencer3> actually, ivanka just pinged me and said she cares about these bugs
<rickspencer3> so I want to discuss them in a public place
 * seb128 reads the first one
<rickspencer3> hi ivanka
<rickspencer3> :)
<ivanka> hi :)
<seb128> I know the mute thing was discussed before, but mute == volume_0
<rickspencer3> seb128, so that is just a matter of what icon is in the theme?
<seb128> well depends of what desktop part you speak about
<seb128> the volume applet with consider volume 0 as muted
 * seb128 opens that bug too 
<seb128> rickspencer3, #445479 ... I would say it's a xsplash bug no? we get gdm, xsplash, desktop
<seb128> there is no gdm to desktop transition
<rickspencer3> seb128, correct
<seb128> it's gdm to xsplash and xsplash to desktop, or I don't understand the bug
<rickspencer3> it could be xsplash, compiz, or x
<seb128> bratsche, ^ any clue?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I reassigned to xsplash it will be nearer than gdm
<rickspencer3> it's not clear, perhaps xsplash is not loading for him?
<seb128> the bug lacks detail to say
<ivanka> mpt, mt ^
<seb128> I would try to see if that happens to everybody to start
<seb128> or if that's a one user thing
<bratsche> bug #445479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445479 in gdm "Login screen no longer fades to desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445479
<rickspencer3> wtf
<rickspencer3> launchpad is acting very screwy for me
 * rickspencer3 tries to get more info on the bug again
<chrisccoulson1> "I see the silent icon and I think I have to turn the volume up. Nothing happens." - that sounds like a gnome-media bug which is already fixed upstream, where the slider won't unmute the channel
<seb128> rickspencer3, I did reassign to xsplash so if you try to make change on the bug your loaded while it was on gdm it will break
<chrisccoulson1> unless i'm misunderstanding the statemement
<rickspencer3> seb128, weird
<mat_t> rickspencer3: ivanka's having problems with Empathy, needs to reboot and will join your debate
<rickspencer3> debate?
<seb128> rickspencer3, not weird, launchpad has always been like that
<rickspencer3> it seems like a "this bug has been changed while you were editing it, I am reloading with the changes" message would be nicer than strange server error
<rickspencer3> I'll make this "needs info", and assign to mpt so we can get the skinny assap
<rickspencer3> asap too
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<mat_t> rickspencer3: conversation? Discourse? Chat? ;)
<rickspencer3> we are working on solving ivanka's problems
<seb128> chrisccoulson1, it's sort of orthogonal, the gnome-media will make you not be able to move the slider
<seb128> +bug
<mat_t> rickspencer3: yeah, exactly, that's why she wants to join :)
<mat_t> ok, I'm out of that one, only passing the message
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - that was what i interpreted the issue to be (although i havent read the whole bug yet)
<chrisccoulson1> i'm probably wrong though ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, so I'm confused (as usual) -
<seb128> ara, ^
<seb128> ara, could you explain what your issue with mute is exactly?
<rickspencer3> gnome panel no longer supports a separate mute icon?
 * rickspencer3 waits for ara
<chrisccoulson1> yes, it has a separate mute icon
 * ara -> on the phone
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've to check but I would not be surprised if when the volume was = 0 it would toggle mute on too
<seb128> ie there is no way to get no volume unmuted
<rickspencer3> I see
<dobey> seb128: i'll poke through that intltool bug you asked about last night, as soon as i can
<rickspencer3> so seems that volume == 0 is using mute
<rickspencer3> and that's baked into the upstream code?
<seb128> I would have to check but I think the rational is that mute make sure you have no sound
<seb128> on some card you might still hear sound with volume=0
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 / rickspencer3 - the intended behaviour is that when you adjust the slider to 0, the channel mutes and you see a mute icon. when you adjust the slider back above 0, it should automatically unmute - but this bit doesn't work yet
<chrisccoulson1> however
<seb128> so toggling mute on assure the system is no making sound
<rickspencer3> on my computer, mute just sets volume = 0
<rickspencer3> so I can turn up the volume with the slider after muting
<chrisccoulson1> the behaviour is different for sliders which show a mute button
<rickspencer3> and it turns off mute automatically
<seb128> right, that bit is fixed upstream now
<seb128> there is a new tarball that TheMuso will probably package when he has time
<seb128> he does gnome-media updates usually
<seb128> (the tarball has been rolled some hours ago)
<rickspencer3> seb128, is it possible that the whole issue is solved in that upstream release?
<seb128> that bit = "don't unmute when moving the slider"
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> hmm, seems like a feature, not a bug to me, but oh well
<seb128> rickspencer3, no, the "slider is sticky on mute" is fixed
<seb128> but again I'm not sure to understand what the confusion is
<seb128> so I will wait for people to give us details
<rickspencer3> I think the confusion is that having the volume turned all the way down, is not the same as muting
<rickspencer3> so like on your tv, you can have the volum set to 20, and then you mute
<seb128> how is it different?
<rickspencer3> you see the little mute icon
<chrisccoulson1> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-media/commit/?id=bda054815bcb92c9bb269c4f6c282a6238c6b059 has a good explanation of how the volume slider in the applet and the preferences should work
<rickspencer3> when you unmute, it sets turns off the icon, and sets the volume back to 20
<rickspencer3> so mute != (volume == 0)
<rickspencer3> so I think the want:
<rickspencer3> 1. user turns slider all the way down, show volume = 0 icon
<rickspencer3> 2. user mutes, show mute icon
<seb128> I think not doing 1. is a choice
<ivanka> I wanted to say what rickspencer3 was saying but my messages were going nowhere
<seb128> to make sure that you still don't have sound
<ivanka> it was like shouting in a hurricane
<seb128> ie volume0 might still output something on some cards
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<rickspencer3> I think the issue with with #2
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> eog /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/24/stock_volume-mute.svg
<seb128> seems similar to the icon I see when muting
<rickspencer3> so the problem seems to be that there is no mute icon in the theme
<rickspencer3> or rather, the mute icon is the same as the volume = 0 icon
<seb128> stock_volume-mute.svg -> audio-volume-muted.svg
<ivanka> so, if we sort that out like, now, can it get fixed?
<seb128> ups, ignore that
<seb128> not by me
<rickspencer3> seb128, do they not need to add a stock_volume-mute.svg to the themes and release the themes?
<seb128> I'm in no way an artist to draw an icon
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think so
<rickspencer3> ivanka, I believe the bug is the theme, not in the applet
<ivanka> rickspencer3: ok, so, we fix the theme and the fix goes in?
<rickspencer3> ivanka, I'll help you after our call
<ivanka> thank you
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson1 thanks guts!!
<seb128> you're welcome
<rickspencer3> uh, thanks guys, even
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, still not clear if the other bug is a every user issue or a one user one if you can get details
<seb128> rickspencer3, the xsplash one
<chrisccoulson1> no problem :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, but that's on the dx team, I think
<ivanka> seb128: we get it on a few different machines
<seb128> ivanka, could you describe the issue? the bug says the transition gdm to desktop is buggy but there is no such transition, it should be gdm, xsplash, desktop loading
<seb128> ivanka, you don't get xsplash? or you mean xsplash to desktop loading?
<mac_v> rickspencer3: seb128 i just added a new volume 0 icons ,but thats doesnt solved the problem
<mac_v> that*
<seb128> mac_v, right click and picking mute doesn't show the mute icon
<ivanka> seb128: mac_v: just give me 2 minutes please
<ara> seb128, I am here again
<ara> seb128, do you need any other clarification?
<seb128> ara, I'm not really sure what confuses you with the icon right now so if you could explain it quickly that would be nice
<pedro_> bratsche, hola, have you seen bug 442666 ? is that an xsplash issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442666 in ubuntu "blink and logout sound before login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442666
<ara> seb128, sure. turn the volume down until the bottom -> you see the muted icon -> right click and uncheck mute -> now, it is not muted (0 volume, but not muted) but we have the same exact icon
<seb128> pedro_, that should be fixed in the current gdm
<seb128> ara, ok, that's a theme issue apparently, there is no mute icon in humanity
<pedro_> seb128, nice, will ask for confirmation there then, thanks
<ara> seb128, yes, there is
<ara> seb128, or I thought there was
<mac_v> seb128: ara: i just added a new icon as ara and mpt_  described , but that doesnt solve the problem , the applet uses volume mute icon even for volume =0
<seb128> ara, it's a copy of the volume_0 one
<seb128> I just tried with clearlooks theme it works fine there
<seb128> ara, can you try with clearlooks?
 * ara tries
<seb128> mac_v, the applet active mute when you move the slider to bottom
<seb128> mac_v, is that your issue? right click and pick unmute and the icon change
<seb128> I just tried with clearlooks, works as expected
<ara> seb128, I get the same thing with clearlooks
<seb128> ok, so I move down I get the red cross icon
<seb128> I right click and pick the mute option
<seb128> the red crossing goes away
<ara> seb128, for me the red cross does not go away :-\
<seb128> seems my slider was not to 0 bit a bit further up, I will try the gnome-media update
<mac_v> ara: seb128: pls see me last comment on the bug :( , its *was* probably a theme bug , but now surely an applet bug , the applet uses only volume mute icon for both volume mute and volume=0
<seb128> mac_v, right, a corner case issue I would say because it automute when you reach volume0 anyway
<seb128> mac_v, it's not likely that anybody unmute to stay on volume 0
<seb128> mac_v, but I will have a look
<mac_v> seb128: i agree  , volume mute=volume0 .. but still ;)
<mac_v> anyways , i'v added the icon  , so its not humanity bug \o/
<davmor2> Guys do you know that the icon in Applying changes in Update Manager shows a black terminal with a no entry sign in it?
<and471> davmor2: that is the icon for a window that has no been set any icon, if you want you can fix it
<and471> mpt_: did you see the design mockups for software center by MadsRH?
<mpt_> and471, was this the gradient, or something else?
<and471> mpt_: yeah the accordion thing
<mpt_> and471, accordion thing? I don't think so
<and471> mpt_: that is what it is called
<and471> mpt_: bottom of SoftwareStore/Comments on the wiki
<mpt_> ah
<mpt_> iiiiiiinteresting
<mpt_> Looks like it works fine with only five departments ;-)
<mpt_> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hey mpt_ !
<glatzor> mpt_, how are you?
<mpt_> glatzor, very busy :-]
<mpt_> glatzor, will you be at UDS (or did you apply for sponsorship)?
<dashua> Are users going to be able to install epiphany-gecko if they choose not to like the webkit version?
<dashua> As now there are dependency issues.
<seb128> dashua, no
<seb128> dashua, if you want to use gecko you can as well use firefox
<dashua> seb128, Ok thx.
<glatzor> mpt_, I was already offered a sponsorship, but I cannot say anything before next week since I would have to take off from work
<mpt_> ok
<pmatulis> what's the password for user 'ubuntu' in a jaunty live session?
<seb128> pmatulis, did you try ubuntu there?
<seb128> pmatulis, or nothing
<pmatulis> seb128: yeah
<seb128> where do you want to enter it?
<pmatulis> it's an academic question, i want to ssh to the session without changing the p/w
<seb128> not sure there is one set
<pmatulis> shadow shows an encrypted one
<seb128> sudo just works and the gdm screen accept to just hit enter
<seb128> you better ask on #ubuntu-devel about such questions
<pmatulis> ok
<seb128> specify what you try to do too while asking there ;-)
<asac> hmm. today the playlist on last.fm in rhythmbox stays empty
<asac> was there an update wrt to rhytmbox or something?
<asac> seems not
<asac> assume its last.fm server problem then
<seb128> pitti, still around?
<pitti> seb128: o/
<pitti> good night everyone, time for Taekwondo
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's only the gtk theme and icon theme you want to change in GDM isn't it? (ie, do you think there'll be a need for changing the cursor theme or metacity theme)?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, look to the current bzr
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is 3 themes to change and we will probably want to change a gpm key too if possible to not show the notification icon
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> changing the gpm key would probably be another change though
<chrisccoulson> but i can do the rest in g-s-d quite easily
<seb128> ok, let's start with that
 * seb128 dinner bbl
<asac> a NM contributor wonders if this is a bug 445674 any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445674 in gdm "gdm login displays 12 hour (AM/PM) clock -- I want a 24 hour clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445674
 * mac_v likes the bug title ;)
 * hggdh would rather use 24H times...
<djsiegel> So, when I open GNOME Terminal or xterm, bash won't take any input
<djsiegel> and xterm or GT stops responding and I have to killall or xkill with alt-F2
<dobey> asac: sounds like it might possibly be a bug to me. it should probably use whatever the system-wide LC_TIME is
<asac> dobey: he has LC_TIME="en_US...."
<asac> dobey: where would one configure to just use a different time?
<asac> shouldnt gdm and the clock applet use the same setting?
<dobey> asac: i don't know. i'm saying it should be uisng that already. if it isn't, i would say it's a bug :)
<asac> kk
<dobey> asac: and if there is a specific setting in the applet, it wouldn't affect gdm, no, as it's a per-user setting
<asac> yes, thats too obvious :-P
<dobey> although if there's a clock applet in the gdm thing, i suppose there could be another setting for it, set somewhere and exposed to be settable by the user
<seb128> asac: no, gdm is a system config and the user session an user one
<seb128> asac: ie the login screen will have system default but any user can define different locales, keyboard layout, etc
<asac> seb128: where does a user change system default?
<asac> is it just determined by system locale?
<seb128> asac: which ones? the locale and keyboard layout come from etc whatever the installer set which is not desktop specific
<asac> or can user choose a different system date format?
<seb128> the format comes from the locale usually
<seb128> I don't think you can change it
<asac> seb128: ok. so there is no way to change that through gnome UI atm?
<asac> ok
<seb128> what is the issue you are trying to solve?
<asac> bug 445674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445674 in gdm "gdm login displays 12 hour (AM/PM) clock -- I want a 24 hour clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445674
<asac> i would have expected that there is a "Settings ..." at gdm level where one can change language at least
<asac> or even better also select system time format etc.
<seb128> asac: do you think it's an important bug to fix for karmic?
<seb128> seems rather a minor cosmetic issue
<asac> no. i just wanted to ask if its a bug
<asac> or just a missing feature
<seb128> it's a lack of option
<asac> yeah
<asac> i will set it to wishlist then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, I've to go, bbl
<dobey> mac_v: oi. i really don't want to read all of that conversation :)
<mac_v> dobey: ;) ... IMO , this seems unnecessarily breaking something and asking others to fix it elsewhere... but anyways :)
 * mac_v hopes someone is able to convince davidz 
<dobey> mac_v: i don't think it actually broke anything
<dobey> mac_v: but davidz is stuck on this whole "protocol is important" idea of his
<dobey> mac_v: and i think he's the only person that actually truly cares about whether a hard disk is sata, usb, or firewire
<mac_v> dobey: previously the state of the drive was easily identifiable from the icon and now it is broken
<mac_v> yeah and the ATA SCSI is really redundant :(
<mac_v> dobey: i trully find it difficult to know if the drive is mounted or not and the new plokit prompting for every mount is adding fuel to fire :(
<dobey> polkit doesn't prompt for every mount
<mac_v> dobey: it does ... here
<dobey> it doesn't prompt me when i want to mount flash cards for me
<mac_v> dobey: i meant for internal partitions
<dobey> it prompts when i want to mount the ntfs partition for my win xp install on my desktop
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> those
<dobey> but i don't ever need to do that
<dobey> the one fat partition i do need to mount always, i set up to mount on boot anyway
<mac_v> dobey: hehe , my xp and win7 partitions are storage areas ;) so i often use them
<dobey> so i don't get asked unless i want to unmount it, which i don't want to do, because i like being able to listen to my mp3s :)
<dobey> mac_v: yeah, i have a partition for stuff like music/movies/photos, that i'd want to access from both OSes
<dobey> but i just have it always mounted :)
<mac_v> dobey: ;) see... we are having to work around the problem created by this awesome new gvfs == broken ;)
<dobey> i'm not working around the problem
<mac_v> well it forces me to ;p
<dobey> my problem is i don't want to have to mount the drive every time i log in, so i can start my mp3 player without it emptying the library and putting everything in "missing files" instead
<mac_v> dobey: rhythmbox?  yeah , that does that
<dobey> EACCESS isn't enough to cause a mount :)
 * mac_v reboots
<seb128> mclasen, vuntz: do you know what gconf code is responsible to write default files from schemas?
<jono> kenvandine, any more progress with Empathy?
<kenvandine> fixed at least one crasher :)
<seb128> mclasen, vuntz: ie GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:directory gconftool-2 --direct --config-source /var/lib/gconf/defaults --makefile-install-rule
<kenvandine> jono, haven't looked at the pulse/alsa/gst thing today
<jono> kenvandine, I am getting a little worried about it, we are pretty close to release
<seb128> what writes the %gconf... to directory
<jono> kenvandine, ahhh
<jono> kenvandine, who in the gstreamer camp were you working with?
<kenvandine> nobody from gstreamer, but the farsight guy
<jono> oh right
<jono> it might be a good idea to show the gst log to someone
<jono> in gstreamer
<jono> I know a bunch of gst folks who might be able to help
<djsiegel> kenvandine: I have a really weird desktop bug
<djsiegel> kenvandine: xterm and gnome-terminal won't accept any input
<djsiegel> I see the bash prompt but I cannot type anything
<djsiegel> and both xterm and gnome-terminal freeze if I try to close them
<mclasen> seb128: the markup backend code ?
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks
<seb128> mclasen, are you sure that your patch is working fine? I tried it and still have issue
<seb128> mclasen, GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:directory gconftool-2 --direct --config-source /var/lib/gconf/defaults --makefile-install-rule schemas drop the gettext attribute for all keys not in the schemas being registered
<seb128> ups wrong line
<seb128> GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:directory gconftool-2 --makefile-install-rule schemas
<seb128> mclasen, can you grep for gettext_domain in /etc/gconf/...
<seb128> just to see if you have the same problem
<seb128> ?
<mclasen> seb128: tons of matches like /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml:					<entry name="cache_ttl" mtime="1254887063" type="schema" stype="int" owner="seahorse" gettext_domain="seahorse-plugins">
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks, I don't know what is going on there
<seb128> $ grep gettext /var/lib/gconf/defaults/* | wc -l
<seb128> 2829
<seb128> $ sudo GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:readwrite:/var/lib/gconf/defaults gconftool-2 --direct --config-source /var/lib/gconf/defaults --makefile-install-rule /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-screenshot.schemas
<seb128> $ grep gettext /var/lib/gconf/defaults/* | wc -l
<seb128> 6
<seb128> mclasen, ^ that's what happens there
<mclasen> seb128: actually, now that you mention it
<mclasen> I see only matches for seahorse-plugins
<mclasen> so I see probably the same thing
<seb128> mclasen, ok thanks, I'm not crazy ;-)
<mclasen> rewriting that file drops pre-existing gettext_domain attributes, maybe ?
<seb128> yes it does apparently
<seb128> that's why I'm looking at what code rewrite it
<mclasen> not nice, but easy to overlook in local testing...
<seb128> right, pitti did overlook it too while testing
<seb128> mclasen, ok, the issue seems in parse_value_element(), gettext_domain value is get in a dummy variable and not used
<seb128> mclasen, I will have an update patch and add it to bugzilla
<mclasen> cool, thanks
<dobey> mac_v: btw, gnome 2.26 used gvfs too, but it wasn't using polkit or devicekit, i think
<dobey> mac_v: hal vs. devicekit-disks might have something to do with the icons
<chrisccoulson> yes, devicekit-disks and g-d-u both have something to do with the icons
<mac_v> dobey: yeah  ,think so.. it worked for me untill i did a fresh install of karmic ... now i wonder why i did that :/
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - you're running NVIDIA aren't you?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: my only nvidia machine fails with compiz in some way I can't figure out
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: or did you want me to test something else? :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i was going to ask you if you experienced any slow-ness returning from screensaver
<chrisccoulson> when i return from the screensaver, all the animations are really jerky, like someone poured treacle in to my machine ;)
<Amaranth> Just for a second or so or from then on?
<chrisccoulson> it's like that until i restart it
<Amaranth> hrm
<chrisccoulson> although, it behaved wierd yesterday even after restarting compiz - i had to restart the machine in the end
<Amaranth> which means.... well, you know
<chrisccoulson> i should take a large heavy object and hit my nvidia card with it? ;)
<Amaranth> Please :)
<Amaranth> I'm not too happy with ati/radeon right now either tbh
<Amaranth> glxinfo claims the max texture size is 2048 so compiz starts but it's apparently only 1024 now
<chrisccoulson> it seems all drivers are having issues:(
<Amaranth> This is turning out to be a bad release for graphics
<Amaranth> except for intel
<Amaranth> although that's just because intel in jaunty was horrible
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i hear a lot of people say that ;)
<Amaranth> In jaunty it worked great but was _slow_
<Amaranth> In karmic is has a few gotchas but it's fast again :)
<Amaranth> s/is/it/
<dobey> my intel cards are slow no matter what version of ubuntu i run
<dobey> my nvidia is fast, but compiz hates me apparently
<Amaranth> Never did get any info from you about that
<dobey> never finished updating
<dobey> 30K/s is not fun
<dobey> let's see if it's faster today
<dobey> would appear not :(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what sets the metacity theme?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you mean?
<chrisccoulson> (it doesn't appear to be anything to do with g-s-d)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: it's just a gconf key, there's no xsetting for it
<seb128> not sure, the wm could be doing it
<chrisccoulson> dobey - thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that seems likely
<dobey> chrisccoulson: and i think gnome-window-decorator reads the same key
<chrisccoulson> it really is a pain to give the GDM user a different set of defaults to every other user on the system
<Amaranth> gtk-window-decorator does, yes :)
<asac> seb128: did you ever use system connections in NM?
<seb128> asac: what are those? connection set before you start an user session?
<asac> i mean in your day to day work
<asac> seb128: yes
<asac> checkbox: "available to all users"
<asac> in the connection editor
<seb128> wth
<seb128> why do the nm icon start spinning when I open the connection manager?
<asac> seb128: coincident ;)
<asac> (i hope)
<seb128> asac: nm is all buggy, wireless disconnected when I open the manager
<seb128> no, I did it 3 times now
<asac> seb128: can you run ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<asac> do you get anything
<asac> seb128: ok. you are the second user telling me that
<asac> the other user had the same "ignore" issue for ip6 in the past
<asac> not saying thats related
<asac> but thats why i ask ;) about the system connections as we are trying to understand that
<seb128_> bah
<seb128_> dunno if you get the previous comment
<asac> seb128: just "bah"
<seb128_> the manager also says that I didn't connect for a year to the access point I'm using now
<asac> seb128: that sounds like a system-connection
<asac> seb128: please edit it
<seb128_> I think it's again a case of it not liking stock vendor names
<seb128_> which one?
<seb128_> I've 3 with the same name in the list
<asac> urgh
<asac> seb128: run the ls command please ;)
<asac> ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<seb128_> $ ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<seb128_> Auto NETGEAR
<asac> is that the name you are using?
<seb128_> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: if you say "no, it did it 3 times now" ... are you saying your wireless connected 3 times in a row?
<asac> or just third time you noticed this?
<seb128_> no, it just reconnect every time I open the manager
<seb128_> ie the icon start spinning as soon as I right click and pick edit connection
<asac> kk
<seb128_> I did close and reopen the manager several times
<seb128_> it happens every single try
<asac> seb128: ok thanks a lot. last question: i assume you are up to date, right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you manage to have a look at the gnome-python-extras change?
<seb128_> asac: "uptodate" from some hours ago
<asac> kk
<seb128_> asac: nm* are uptodate
<asac> seb128_: and you probably rebooted and all?
<asac> (the it reconects on edit is really strange)
<seb128_> asac: yes
<asac> only other person that told me something like that was a person that had the same ip6 bug you had long ago ... really feels connected
<asac> let me ponder more bugmail on this
<kenvandine> seb128_, can you sponsor bug 435216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435216 in libindicate "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435216
<seb128_> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> that should fix most or all of the indicator related crashers
<kenvandine> i need to weed through all the bug reports to make sure
<kenvandine> it definately fixes that bug, which has been bad
 * kenvandine runs out for a bit
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi, I'm still seeing U1 twice in the menus
<rickspencer3> was I supposed to do something to get this fixed?
<jono> kenvandine, around?
<Uraeus> yo
<jono> kenvandine, rickspencer3 I was just speaking to Uraeus who is part of the GStreamer team: I worked with him a lot when I was hacking on Jokosher
<rickspencer3> yes, and?
<jono> to see if the gst guys can help identify the problem with Empathy A/V calls
<rickspencer3> he is going to fix your box?
<jono> hehe
<Uraeus> is it true that anyone visiting this channel will get a clay jono with a chia beard?
<jono> Uraeus has asked if someone could email them the list of bugs that apply, and kenvandine may want to send him the logs I sent over too
 * jono smacks Uraeus 
<Uraeus> hey, it was the only reason I joined :)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> empathy keeps signing back into msn after I signed in elsewhere
<jono> kenvandine, can you do this?
<jono> I was thinking if Uraeus could ask the gst guys to look through the gst logs, this could really help
<Uraeus> send anything you got to christian.schaller@collabora.co.uk
<jono> thanks Uraeus, it seems kenvandine is afk
<jono> Uraeus, I will ask if he can send the content over, we really appreciate if wim or jan or someone could take a look
<Uraeus> jono: hmm, well when it doesn't work for you and nobody hear what you are saying on VoIP, is your beard stuck in the microphone?
<jono> Uraeus, hah, not quite :)
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - my slow-down after screensaver issue seems to be related to the blur plugin
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: not surprising
<chrisccoulson> at least i haven't reproduced it since i disabled it
<chrisccoulson> could be coincendence though ;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: that super efficient fragment program seems to trigger lots of weird stuff
<chrisccoulson> i liked the blur plugin:(
<Amaranth> until karmic if you enabled it on intel it'd throw you into software rendering
<chrisccoulson> thats funny actually - it felt just like i was in software rendering
<Amaranth> too many variables or the stack is too big or some such thing
<Amaranth> yay, nvidia has the same bug now
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> nvidia has lots of bugs ;)
<Amaranth> Hmm, whoever designed the spec process for Ubuntu must read joelonsoftware
<chrisccoulson> there's lots of pro-nvidia groups on facebook, but i can't find any groups that would suit someone like me
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288160/
<asac> Need to get 299MB of archives. After unpacking 537MB will be freed.
<asac> what did we remove?
<asac> 537MB?
<asac> that means it removes twice as much as it downloads :/
<asac> just with upgrades
<asac> thats scary
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 444703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444703 in grub "package grub 0.97-29ubuntu57 failed to install" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444703
<chrisccoulson> a previous grub update took up lots of space i think
<asac> yeah
<asac> found that ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<asac> nice bug :-P
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is ;)
<chrisccoulson> i never noticed it, but then i've got nearly 1TB of space
<asac> hehe
<asac> fun
 * asac neither
<TheMuso> asac: What libcanberra commit is needed for bug 438463?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438463 in libcanberra "Epiphany fails to start with a "drawable is not a pixmap or window" error" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438463
<asac> TheMuso: http://git.0pointer.de/?p=libcanberra.git;a=commit;h=ed6f221e617537b1901211d41c0bd8018739e814
<asac> TheMuso: comment #14
<TheMuso> asac: oh ok
<asac> TheMuso: i talked to ephy developer a few days ago and he said that lennart had a patch for this
<asac> so it matches what i expected :)
<asac> which i think is a good sign :)
<TheMuso> asac: Right the latest commit in libcanberra. Will pull it and upload it today.
<asac__> TheMuso: what do you think about the power_save_controller issue? makes sense to disable that in alsa conf until we have it fixed like daniel said?
<asac__> bug 440540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440540 in alsa-driver "Lenovo X61 - regular sound clicking with power_save_controller=Y" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440540
<asac> bryce: did you also uploade -intel?
<TheMuso> asac: I am thinking the same thing.
<asac> the mail thread read a bit like you are holding back because of FFe for that?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-08
<asac> feels to me we should do it quickly if we want to do that at all too
<asac> TheMuso: that is? yes, lets disable it?
<TheMuso> asac: Yes
<asac> i dont think daniel said we _should_ do it... just asking
<asac> great
<asac> TheMuso: do you need anything from me? or want me to ping you to not forget ... let me know!
<rickspencer3> asac I suggest that we hold off on -intel for one day to:
<rickspencer3> 1. give the x team some breathing room, so they can be well organized
<asac> ok agreed. better not put too much speed
<TheMuso> asac: Yeah I don't think Daniel would want this done, so its a toss up.
<rickspencer3> 2. give us a day delta, in case mesa causes a problem, if we see it before -intel is uploaded, there won't be ambiguity
<rickspencer3>  
<asac> rickspencer3: to prevent mistakes etc.
<rickspencer3> that said, this is not a mandate
<rickspencer3> so, whatever the engineers think is best
<asac> rickspencer3: yeah. though the 1 day window is probably not evnough.
<asac> to distinguish reports
<rickspencer3> asac it won't be, true
<rickspencer3> unless the issue is severe
<asac> but i think the argument is valid that we shouldnt hurry stuff in... better do accurate work
<rickspencer3> or widespread
<asac> redoing will cost more time
<asac> rickspencer3: thanks for clarifying.
<asac> just wanted to assure that the schedule is feasible ;)
<rickspencer3> sure
<asac> (even for -intel ... were regressions are double painful because we always told folks to buy intel if they want good linux support)
<rickspencer3> I think the project is off and running now, so I will strive to stay out of the way and let the teams work ;)
<asac> ack
 * asac wonders if there are initial bits to get already
<rickspencer3> asac, which bits are you referring to?
<rickspencer3> mesa 7.6 is uploaded
<rickspencer3> and -intel is sitting in one of the ppas
<rickspencer3> I think tormond may have gotten it ready, but decided to upload in the morning after some rest, not 100% certain though
<asac> mesa
<asac> thats fine. just looking for mesa now ;)
<bryce> asac, right, what Rick said.  :-)  I want to do some practice with reverting mesa before turning focus to -intel.
<asac> kk thx
<jono> kenvandine, thanks for sending the mail to Christian, I followed up with more details of the problem
<kenvandine> jono thx
<Amaranth> well crap
<Amaranth> proper support for compiz with ati apparently requires KMS now
<Amaranth> I guess that means I can ignore these bugs since it'll all work right in lucid :)
<Amaranth> $ xbacklight
<Amaranth> No outputs have backlight property
<Amaranth> :(
<johanbr> Amaranth, really? how did that come about?
<Amaranth> johanbr: No idea
<johanbr> did non-KMS stuff get ripped out of the xorg driver?
<Amaranth> ati users are getting a max texture size of 2048 in glxinfo but actual support of only 1024
<Amaranth> so compiz starts but large windows (including your desktop) are black
<Amaranth> unless you turn on KMS
<JanC> Amaranth: I saw in #ubuntu-x that they are thinking about pulling in some newer KMS drivers for ATI
<JanC> well, s/thinking/working/
<Amaranth> JanC: already done, afaik
<Amaranth> I should probably be in that channel though...
<JanC> well, and, more new ATI stuff
<JanC> Amaranth: yeah, possibly done by now
 * Amaranth is in too many channels
<JanC> I saw them discussing stuff about ati and newer versions that are supposed to fix some issues etc.  ;)
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> dbus is driving me insane...
<robert_ancell> pitti, have you ever used a dbus value of type 'ao' before?  I'm trying to work out how to handle it in the glib bindings
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey
<pitti> robert_ancell: only in Python, I think
<robert_ancell> pitti, I know the dbus calls to make for the gdm guest session but I spend hours trying to bend C to actually accomplish them...
<pitti> oh, for GetDisplays?
<didrocks> hey pitti, good morning robert_ancell
<pitti> hm, is 'o' actually a GObject, or just any GPtr which you need to know the type yourself?
<pitti> gdm itself just seems to treat ao as a GPtrArray and stuffs strings into it
<robert_ancell> pitti, I need to get the CK session to activate it, org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GetSessionsForUnixUser() returns 'ao' - a list of object paths (which are just strings afaik)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<robert_ancell> pitti, thanks, that sounds familiar
<pitti> robert_ancell: right 'o' means 'object path', not 'any object' according to http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-protocol-signatures
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> hey huats
<huats> plop plop didrocks
<huats> :)
<seb128> good morning there
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hello mvo
<seb128> how are you?
<huats> hey seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> pitti, hey, see bug #445846?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445846 in gdm "gdm still doesn't set the correct keyboard layout in the session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445846
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> good thanks, you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad. very tired though!
<chrisccoulson> it was a late night last night
<seb128> chrisccoulson, same here, yesterday I went to bed to a reasonable time but that didn't make up for the 2am hacking nights all the other days
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you manage to figure how to get the gdm theming working?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm 70% of the way through the g-s-d change for it. the trickiest bit is propagating the gconf prefix string in to the xsettings plugin, but i've done that now (which was most of the work)
<seb128> cool
<chrisccoulson> tonight, i'll get the plugin to use the customizable location
<chrisccoulson> but i think we'll need to make metacity use a different location in the GDM session too, as it seems we're setting a metacity theme as well
<seb128> seems that start to me quite some work
<pitti> seb128: I saw mdz's reply (have it in my mailbox), but didn't look at it yet
<pitti> still processing mail
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, same here, I was just pointing the new bug, I did read that one before mdz's comment
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i think it's quite a lot of work too, but i'm not sure what option we have now. i think once i've done this change, i will start up a discussion on d-d-l to see if anyone can come up with some other suggestions for the next cycle, as this must be an issue that other distributions will face too
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try on the gdm list rather
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i can do that
 * chrisccoulson subscribes to gdm list
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should rather try to make the gconftool calls robust
<seb128> ie sudo dbus-launch gconftool || true
<seb128> and I think gvfs has a variable or something to not do fuse mounting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly, but will that work around the issues with being prompted for a password?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sudo should not be asking a password or that's what I understood from pitti when he suggested to use sudo rather than su there
<seb128> I'm not knowledgable about the pam stack
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, i'm not sure about that - I'm not knowledgable about that either
<chrisccoulson> i suppose it could work, but the only other issue is that it will always overwrite user-defined preferences when the package is upgraded
<chrisccoulson> although, i suppose you could check the existing key on upgrade and see if the user modified it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how so? the key is only written once on new installs
<seb128> and on upgrades from the version before the gconftool calls
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. i didn't realise that ;)
<seb128> we will get an issue if we want to change the default theme some day
<mvo> hm, I seem to be unable to find the "give this bug a nickname" button in LP - where is it these days?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's an issue 2
<chrisccoulson> the new GDM is a lot of pain ;)
<seb128> gvfs has a GVFS_DISABLE_FUSE variable
<seb128> mvo, dunno, I never used that thing, maybe they dropped it because it's not used?
<seb128> mvo, bug #416369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416369 in malone "nickname field should be removed from bug edit form" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416369
<mvo> seb128: aha, thanks. *pff* I used it :)
<mvo> I can't remember all the bugnumbers otherwise
<mvo> oh well
<seb128> mvo, use tags?
<seb128> I could remember nicknames for bugs either
<mvo> is that how you do it? what is your way to remember the gazillion of numbers :) ?
<seb128> no, I'm good at using search
<seb128> ie I sort by most duplicates for example for frequents bugs
<seb128> or I milestone things I want to look at for a cycle and look at the milestoned list
<mvo> what I don't like about the search is that it takes some seconds. not long, but long enough to make me anoyed. but I guess that is just me
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> you aim for better effenciency than me apparently
<seb128> efficiency
<mvo> haha
<mvo> I need to work on myself to become more calm
<seb128> I often do find duplicates using my email client though and search in my bug box
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you can also use GIO_USE_VFS=local to disable gvfs entirely
<seb128> right
 * seb128 kicks firefox
<seb128> asac, greasemonkey breaks every time there is a xulrunner change apparently
<seb128> I've to clean the profile dir and download it again
<joaopinto> does the new GDM supports themes in anyway ? is it just missing a configurator tool ?
<pitti> asac: so should we wontfix the karmic task in bug 401823 then, if the problem isn't actually that bad?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/401823/+text)
<seb128> joaopinto, not in the way the old one did
<seb128> joaopinto, it's a gnome-session so it supports theme the same way than GNOME, gtk theme, icon theme
<seb128> etc
<asac> pitti: yes, invalidated karmic task now for firefox. not sure we want to remove the warning for gtk ... one concern was that it fills up xsessions-errors
<joaopinto> seb128, tks, it's becoming a FAQ for Karmic
<asac> pitti: hmm. odd i invalidated karmic and the normal task didnt come back
<asac> oh thats ajax ... reloading
<asac> no. that didnt help. no normal target
<gnomefreak> seb128: is there a link for the gtk theme in wiki so i can add it to the bot?
<pitti> asac: I fixed the tasks
<seb128> tseliot, hey, could you look at bug #446199? that seems a candidate for a karmic milestoned bug
<tgpraveen> asac: in ubuntu which spell checking engine does firefox 3.5 use ? is it hunspell?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446199 in screen-resolution-extra "gnome-display-properties hangs when trying to set VirtualScreen size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446199
<asac> pitti: what is the trick?
<pitti> asac: "invalid" will close the package task entirely; "wontfix" will revive the floating task
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> kk
<tseliot> seb128: yes, sure
<seb128> gnomefreak, not that I know about but I'm not a wiki user
<pitti> fixed harder now
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<asac> so i think we can live with the error output?
<gnomefreak> seb128: ok thanks i couldnt find it so maybe ill get it right from gnome if i can
<seb128> gnomefreak, I don't understand your question to be honest
<seb128> gnomefreak, sudo -u gdm gconf-editor
<asac> tgpraveen: yes. its hunspell
<gnomefreak> ah thanks seb
<seb128> gnomefreak, or sudo  -u gdm gnome-appearance-capplet
<seb128> gnome-appearance-properties
<seb128> rather
<gnomefreak> seems gconf is broken
<tgpraveen> asac: and since chrome uses hunspell too so a word if I add to chrome's dictionary then it should be known to firefox too right?
<asac> tgpraveen: i think the hunspell dicts for chrome are a bit odd. what problem are you trying to solve?
<gnomefreak> thats broke too, guessing its related to gconf but says its dbus
<tgpraveen> asac: well basically to make it so that all apps on the desktop use the same dictionary. so am loking at which all apps use which dictionary?
<tgpraveen> maybe every app should use hunspell
<asac> tgpraveen: chrome is not even a distro package
<tgpraveen> it seems to have a lot going for it.
<asac> yes. hunspell is standard for most new stuff afaik
<tgpraveen> asac: I know but still am looking at all the main/popluar apps including chrome,ff,pidgin,empathy
<tgpraveen> anybody knows what pidgin uses?
<seb128> gnomefreak, sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<seb128> gnomefreak, sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties should be working...
<gnomefreak> seb128: thanks
<seb128> the dbus-launch is needed if there is no session bus for the gdm user
<tgpraveen> got it it's aspell
<tgpraveen> maybe a target for lucid to get all apps to use same dictionary. that would be awesome!
 * tgpraveen looks for/files  abug
<seb128> all using the same dict was a target for intrepid?
<seb128> everything should be using enchant which uses aspell or something around those lines
<tgpraveen> all mozila use hunspell
<tgpraveen> chrome also uses hunspell. pidgin uses aspell
<tgpraveen> *mozilla software
<tgpraveen> openoffice.org uses hunspell
<tgpraveen> so this issue still needs work to be done
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConsolidateSpellingLibs
<seb128> gnome uses hunspell
<tgpraveen> hmm about enchant "Enchant is a free software project developed as part of the AbiWord word processor with the aim of unifying access to the various existing spell-checker software."
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is what GNOME is using
<tgpraveen> and enchant has backends for hunspell/aspell so it should work
<tgpraveen> but it aint working for me. I added a word in pidgin and it didn't get added in ff
<seb128> pidgin != gnome
<seb128> dunno what those guys are using
<seb128> seems they use gtkspell
<seb128> which uses enchant
<tgpraveen> yeah and since it has a backend for enchant too and
<seb128> is your work listed in gedit for example?
<tgpraveen> since as you say it was a target for intrepid shouldn't it work with pidgin
 * tgpraveen tries with gedit
<seb128> it should
<seb128> if it doesn't there is a bug somewhere
<tgpraveen> seb128: nope even after I add in gedit the word it aint recognized in ff 3, ff 3.5 , chrome
<seb128> tgpraveen, I'm not asking about web browser but rather if it works between gnome applications
<seb128> like gedit, pidgin
<tgpraveen> um well it doesn't between gedit , pidgin
<tgpraveen> but as you said pidgin not in gnome
<seb128> right but they use gtkspell which uses enchant
<tgpraveen> but still it should have worked if for nothing else then that intrepid targer
<tgpraveen> yeah and it still doesn't work
<seb128> well it works
<tgpraveen> between which and which app?
<seb128> but we never tried to do dictionnary changes I think
<seb128> all apps use the same system dictionnaries
<seb128> I'm not sure how user changes are supposed to work
<seb128> try enchant -l example
<seb128> see if it lists the same issues?
<tgpraveen> enchant -l praveen ---> Error: Could not open the file "praveen" for reading.
<Laney> looks to me like http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21299 is not fixed
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21299 in mission-control "Do not automatically reconnect if disconnected with reason NameInUse" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> tgpraveen, do you have a praveen file?
<tgpraveen> it gives the same thing for any word
<Laney> anyone care to repro? Connect to the same MSN account in two instances, they fight for control
<asac> ArneGoetje: was today the day where i should review the langpacks?
<asac> what are the best instructions to install current karmic with a usb key?
<tgpraveen> seb128: what exactly does a file mean here?
<tgpraveen> -l     List only the misspellings.
<seb128> tgpraveen, I don't know how to explain, it's a computer thing
<tgpraveen> so oh ok
<tgpraveen> I gottit
<seb128> whatever logic info is written on a disk
<tgpraveen> hehe yeah I got it
<seb128> let me take a dictionary for you
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> echo "some words" > example
<seb128> enchant -d en -l example
<seb128> if you want to use the en dictionary
<tgpraveen> seb128: ok so I tried it
<tgpraveen> and enchant still lists as a misspelling a word which I added
<tgpraveen> to dictionary in gedit
<tgpraveen> so something's broken
<seb128> tgpraveen, grep word .config/enchant/*?
<tgpraveen> um you want me to run the command in terminal "grep word .config/enchant/* "   ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> where word is the word you added
<chrisccoulson> pitti - screen locking doesnt work when suspending from System -> Shutdown -> Suspend because gnome-session uses "/apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled" to determine whether to lock the screen or not, and that is false by default
<tgpraveen> grep: .config/enchant/*: No such file or directory
<chrisccoulson> this is all very depressing - every method of suspending does it's own thing ;)
<seb128> tgpraveen, ~/.config...?
<chrisccoulson> rather than being proxied through g-p-m like before
<seb128> not sure where you are
<tgpraveen> am on desktop
<tgpraveen> praveen@praveen-desktop:~/Desktop$
<seb128> well .config is in the user dir
<seb128> so ~/.config
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes, we are currently building new langpacks
<tgpraveen> .config/enchant/en.dic:praveen
<tgpraveen> .config/enchant/en.dic: praveen
<tgpraveen> so its there in enchant? right
<seb128> tgpraveen, ok, they are added to the dict correctly but enchant doesn't find those
<seb128> seems a bug in enchant
<seb128> since enchant -l has the same issue
<seb128> I've to go for lunch but will look to that after lunch
<tgpraveen> yeah
<tgpraveen> k. gr8
<tgpraveen> you want me to file a bug or anything
<tgpraveen> though I don't knw how well I would file it
<tgpraveen> and I would also add am on jaunty not on karmic.
<seb128> just file a bug on enchant saying custom words are not being used
<seb128> thanks
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok eta? ~5h?
<tgpraveen> seb128: done.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/446230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446230 in ubuntu "enchant custom words are not being used" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 411083 is my fault ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411083 in gnome-settings-daemon "Mouse capplet forgets scroll settings" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411083
<chrisccoulson> there is an extra semicolon in the patch which probably triggers that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok
<chrisccoulson> which causes the migration to not be one-time-only
<chrisccoulson> i'll fix that later
<seb128> right, makes sense
<seb128> it that only this one char change? do you want to do testing or should I just upload for you?
<chrisccoulson> it's just a one character change (i've added a comment in the bug report)
<chrisccoulson> feel free to upload it if you have some spare minutes:)
<chrisccoulson> bbl, lunch time!
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: heya. Didn't understand your comment about gnome-session using /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: is it supposed to use something else?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - that's different to what gnome-power-manager does by default, for deciding whether to lock the screen
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be confusing for users, because they disable "Lock the screen when the screensaver is active" option in the screensaver preferences, but still expect the screen to lock when the suspend manually
<chrisccoulson> bbl (again!), i have a meeting to go to now
 * pitti sings "another one bites the dust" and uploads polkit-1 ported screen-resolution-extra
<pitti> lunchtime now..
<james_w> yay pitti
<james_w> though there are a surprising number of complaints about polkit-gnome-authorizations going away
<seb128> is dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner() the right way to query if there is a provider for something on the bus?
<james_w> I'm not sure
<james_w> is it possible that the thing you are querying for is an activated service?
<seb128> http://www.abisource.com/viewvc/enchant/trunk/src/zemberek/zemberek.cpp?revision=25545&view=markup&sortby=date&sortdir=down
<seb128> see line 46
<seb128> using that to see if zemberek-server is installed is not working
<james_w> ah
<seb128> using _owner seems to work
<james_w> that just creates a proxy, doesn't do any DBus calls
<seb128> but I want to check if that's right with somebody knowing dbus before uploading
<seb128> well dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner() seems to work
<james_w> if you use _owner then (I think) it does a DBus call to find out the owner and creates a proxy for its unique name
<seb128> "dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner(): if you provide the well-known name "org.freedesktop.Database" dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name() remains bound to that name as it changes owner. dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner() will fail if the name has no owner."
<seb128> from the api
<james_w> however, that means that if the owner changes you won't follow
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> what's the bug?
<seb128> see the function, they don't use it, they free directly proxy
<james_w> ah, I see it
<seb128> it's just meant as a way to check if the provider is installed
<james_w> zemberek_service_is_running
<james_w> _owner is probably ok then
<james_w> it's not going to be robust though
<seb128> james_w, the bug is that it always returns true
<seb128> which means everybody has a turkish dictionary listed everywhere in GNOME
<james_w> because that could then return True, but when it goes to access it there is nothing there any more
<seb128> james_w, robust against what?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that will be good enough for karmic
<james_w> but that's probably fairly unlikely
<seb128> I've other bugs to track, I don't really care about that corner case
<seb128> I just want turkish to not be wrongly listed everywhere
<seb128> james_w, thanks
<james_w> np
<vuntz> seb128: can you make sure chrisccoulson files the bug upstream when he comes back? :-)
<seb128> vuntz, yes, did you understand the issue?
<vuntz> seb128: yep. The summary is "see gpm_control_get_lock_policy() in gpm-control.c"
<vuntz> and I blame hughsie ;-)
<seb128> ok
<vuntz> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> vuntz, you're welcome
<aquarius> Is there a website planned to go along with the Software Center to help people thinking of moving to Ubuntu to see which apps are available, what they'd use as alternatives to their current apps, and generally to help answer the question "can I switch?"
<Gewitterstern> good idea, aquarius
 * aquarius takes that as a "no", then ;-)
<Gewitterstern> aquarius, I am not from the staff
<andreasn> aquarius: I've seen a couple of those, surely it would be possible to do copy+paste and modify the content of any of those and to link to apt:packagename or something like that
<aquarius> It would be interesting to have; I'm just not sure how it would fit in with the current plans for Software Center
<aquarius> this is an mpt question, I suppose. :)
<aquarius> andreasn, yeah, there are a few around, but they're not Ubuntu-specific, and they're more about trying to mention every app than about guiding people to help them decide whether they can switch.
<mvo> aquarius: we have support for keyword, so if you search for photoshop, it could show gimp, the whole keyword adding is a bit cumbersome at this point though (basicly I need to add them :)
<Gewitterstern> thats true. also they are usually not uptodate
<aquarius> mvo, that's just in the desktop app, though, yes?
<mvo> but once that scales better with LP support etc then part of the problem will be gone
<mvo> yeah, a website would be a seperate project
<aquarius> mvo, this is to help people currently running Windows or OS X, so when I say to them "you seem to be annoyed with Apple, how about trying Ubuntu?" they can go to the website, type in the names of apps they use, and get a list of alternatives with decent review comments on whether they fulfil the role of replacing the app they're asking about
<aquarius> mvo, where's the keyword database ("photoshop" -> "gimp") going to come from? :)
<mvo> aquarius: currently its part of app-install-data-ubuntu
<mvo> aquarius: it should be trivial to extend the xapian stuff to be a web app
<mvo> it would need to be hostest somewhere etc
<mvo> but the data to build this is all there (minus that its currently not that well fostered, but that will hopefully change once we get support from LP and the amazing contriburors)
<aquarius> I have pinged a couple of people who are currently not Ubuntu users and have enquired whether such a website exists to see what exactly they would want such a website to do
 * mac_v wonders when Amaranth will fix jumping windows ;p
<joaopinto> aquarius, it is already possible to have software installation integrated with a web presentation using apturl
<joaopinto> aquarius, check www.playdeb.net
<aquarius> joaopinto, agreed. That's not quite what I'm looking for, though. Someone who already runs Ubuntu can use the Software Center. This is for people who are not yet running Ubuntu, but are thinking about doing so, and so they want to know "will I be able to switch to ubuntu? If I do, how will I carry on working like I do at the moment? which apps should I use?"
<joaopinto> aquarius, you are talking about two different subjects, one thing is to present more information about apps, another thing is about migrating for another OS
<aquarius> joaopinto, Sort of. There's already quite a lot of information about Ubuntu generally, why it's good, and so on. This is specifically to help people on another OS understand which software is available on Ubuntu, and which software they'd need to install to continue doing the work that they currently do, if they switched from Windows/OSX to Ubuntu.
<joaopinto> aquarius, IMHO does is not related to software distribution in general, there is much more changing than the applications, so you are talking about a site devoted to  OS -> Ubuntu migration
<aquarius> joaopinto, I'm specifically responding here to a few people I know who have said: "Ubuntu needs a good marketplace attached to it so people like me can see what software we can get for it." and "you need a 'can I switch?', 'will my apps work' type affair"
<seb128> vuntz, is gnome-panel recent document not opening remote files correctly a known issue?
<seb128> vuntz, ie will try to open a pdf over ssh with firefox where the .recently-used.xbel has the right mimetype and software
<seb128> vuntz, on GNOME 2.28
<vuntz> seb128: this looks suspiciously like an old bug you opened and which was a panel bug
<seb128> mvo, bug #446268 seems for you, could you have a look?
<vuntz> was not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446268 in gnome-keyring "package libgp11-0 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el paquete libgp11-0 ya está instalado y configurado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446268
<seb128> vuntz, right, but this time the recently-used mimetype is correct
<vuntz> seb128: but I can't test right now -- I'm leaving tomorrow and I have tons of things to finish before that :/
<vuntz> seb128: so just open a bug if you're unsure
<vuntz> seb128: and ping me in November :-)
<seb128> mvo, some errors about communicating to aptdaemon
<seb128> vuntz, coming to uds?
<vuntz> seb128: don't know yet
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> mac_v: they're fixed unless the app is doing weird things
<mac_v> Amaranth: nope , not fixed here :( ... try with synaptic check the history child window , it jumps on close
<Amaranth> Right, it moves up
<mac_v> eog :about also does the same , several about windows too
<Amaranth> But not every window does this
<mac_v> yeah , not every window , but only some
<Amaranth> The last time someone reporting a problem with windows jumping the bug was actually fixed in gdk, not compiz
<mvo> seb128: that bug looks odd, I can see no failure inthe log
<seb128> mvo, you see the debconf aptdaemon errors?
<mvo> seb128: yes, now
<fta> can't open attachments in evolution (karmic), it jumps to 100% cpu & 100% memory
<fta> i can save it though
<seb128> fta, wfm
<seb128> I just tried on a pdf there
<seb128> mvo, thanks for looking at the bug and reassigning ;-)
<mpt> mac_v, hi, do you remember that the "You need to restart to finish installing updates" alert was reworded during Karmic? I'm trying to find the bug report
<mvo> seb128: thanks for bringing it up - I'm doing triage all day, I so much don't like it :)
<mac_v> mpt: that was fixed , the wording was changed... let me get the bug#
<mpt> The closest I can find is bug 211616, but that was last year
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211616 in update-notifier "Bad user-friendliness and grammar in "System Restart Required" Dialog/Messages" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211616
<mac_v> mpt: Bug #397324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397324 in update-notifier "'Restart Required' alert is poorly worded" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397324
<mpt> thanks mac_v!
<mac_v> np :)
<mpt> Q: Why is Xorg consuming 99% of my CPU?
<mpt> A: Because the other 1% is taken by tracker-indexer
<mac_v> mpt: A: it hates you ;p
<seb128> pitti, is there a way to get a bug out of the retracer signatures list?
<pitti> seb128: you mean you have a signature and you want to map it to a bug?
<seb128> pitti, see bug #429126, the retracing didn't work and the retracer is cleaning duplicates so we never get a stacktrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429126 in nautilus "nautilus assert failure: ERROR:dbus-gproxy.c:1051:dbus_g_proxy_manager_unregister: assertion failed: (link != NULL)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429126
<pitti> oh, you want to delete the bug from the dup db
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: dupdb-admin should be able to, hang on
<seb128> or we will never get a stacktrace
<pitti> %prog [options] dump
<pitti> %prog [options] changeid <old ID> <new ID>
<pitti> %prog [options] consolidate''')
<pitti> oh, meh
<pitti> seb128: so if it's utterly urgent, we need to use the sqlite command line tool or the firefox plugin
<pitti> seb128: otherwise, let me just add a dupdb-admin delete command
<seb128> would closing the bug work? or it will retrace new one and say it matches the close bug but still not retrace?
<seb128> pitti, not urgent but that's not the first time we get a similar issue so I was rather wondering
<pitti> seb128: if you close it, it will spit out warnings about "matches the stack trace in that other bug", but not mark as dup
<seb128> we have enough bugs that I don't really care about this one
<pitti> seb128: that is for "fix released" bugs anyway; let me check the code what it does for "invalid" bugs
<seb128> pitti, right, but will it add the retracing in such cases?
<mac_v> seb128: doubt regarding bzr  , when doing $bzr commit -m "message" --fixes lp :1234  , how do i use the "--fixes" option for 2 bugs?
<seb128> mac_v, don't ask me I never used that option
<mac_v> ;)
<pitti> seb128: oh, even better
<pitti> seb128: if you close the bug as invalid, the next time the retracer wants to touch it it will be removed from teh dup db
<pitti> so seems we already had this case ages ago
<pitti> and we don't really need dupdb-admin delete
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: (had to triple-check the code first)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for checking
<mac_v> pitti: any ideas for the --fixes option question ^?
<pitti> mac_v: I read recent scrollback, I don't see the q?
<mac_v>  doubt regarding bzr  , when doing $bzr commit -m "message" --fixes lp :1234  , how do i use the "--fixes" option for 2 bugs?
<mac_v> pitti: ^
<pitti> mac_v: should be --fixes lp:1 --fixes lp:2 ...
<mac_v> pitti: hmm.. ok thanks :)
<tedg> seb128: Were you able to figure anything out on the translations issue for indicator-messages?
<pitti> btw, is it just me, or is the menu ordering in the indicator applet differently scrambled each time I start it?
<seb128> tedg, seems to be what you said the other day, textdomain screwing translations when there is no translation for the domain
<seb128> tedg, I was waiting today's language pack update to confirm it's fixed in french
<seb128> tedg, if that's the case I would advice to do a call for translations to make sure all languages have a translation
<tedg> seb128: Okay, I'll release that one last for kenvandine then, just to see if we need any changes.
<tedg> seb128: Makes sense.
<seb128> tedg, you don't, no need to wait
<tedg> Okay
<seb128> tedg, I did cp gedit.mo indicator-messages.mo and that fixed the bug
<seb128> so I expect the next langpack round with the indicator translations will work too
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> I'm not sure what part to even be mad at but something intel-related is making me angry :P
<Amaranth> If I boot with nomodeset I get a fun strobe effect as it rapidly tries and fails to start X
<Amaranth> So rapidly you can't login to a tty and see why
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 440484?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440484 in indicator-session "indicator-applet-session: separator at the bottom of the menu" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440484
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that, too
<pitti> might be just that indeed
<chrisccoulson> there was also bug 430904, but that's fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430904 in dbusmenu "Menu ordering gets "out of whack"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430904
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb, vuntz asked if you could open a GNOME bug about the locking issue you described before
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, will do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> the current behaviour seems to be confusing, and it is different to how it worked before when all the suspend/hibernate requests were proxied through g-p-m
<vuntz> seb128: you didn't quote everything I said ;-) (but thanks for remembering, I already had forgotten)
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: 14:21 < vuntz> seb128: yep. The summary is "see gpm_control_get_lock_policy() in gpm-control.c"
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - in g-p-m?
<vuntz> yep
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've seen that already
<chrisccoulson> it has a key to choose whether to use it's own config, or gnome-screensaver config instead
<chrisccoulson> and it defaults to it's own policy
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - do you think gnome-session should do something similar?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: probably. And this is exactly why I'm unhappy about having to lock the screensaver in gnome-session, fwiw
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: please cc hughsie in the bug you open, btw. Just so that he double-checks
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, i agree with you as well, but it's the only solution so far:(
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: should be in dk-power
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so too. that way, other things can hook on to the suspend event too
<rickspencer3> seb128, pedro_ could you take a look at:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/446373
<rickspencer3> this is a crasher in xsane that pgraner is hitting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446373 in xsane "The program 'xsane' received an X Window System error. " [Medium,New]
<seb128> pgraner, do you know how to get a stacktrace using gdb?
<seb128> pgraner, can you install libgtk2.0-0-dbg, break on gdk_x_error and run with --sync and get one?
<pgraner> seb128: sure will be a bit as I'm on calls for the next few hours
<seb128> pgraner, no hurry just add it to the bug when you get it if I'm not around
<pgraner> seb128: will do
<seb128> thanks
<mpt> mvo, robbiew: What do you think of pulling gnome-app-install off the CD now?
<chrisccoulson> another xrandr crash!
<robbiew> mpt: I'm fine with it
<mvo> mpt: its already removed from the seeds
<mpt> oh, cool
<mvo> mpt: have you checked that its still on the cd?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<chrisccoulson> X_RRGetScreenSizeRange
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you start seing xrandr crashes everywhere?
<chrisccoulson> if i've decoded the error message correctly ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - only the ones in g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> actually, minor_code=5 is X_RRGetScreenInfo
<superm1> mvo, mpt robbiew it's a nautilus recommends so i'd bet it's still on the disk: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.karmic/desktop
<mpt> mvo, one of my teammates showed me that "Add/Remove Applications" showed up as the first item in the "Installed Software" section, but I've just checked and that was a 9.04 image upgraded to Karmic last Friday
<mpt> superm1, recommended by *nautilus*? why on earth? :-)
<Amaranth> mpt: for the mime stuff
<Amaranth> if you try to open a file you have no program for it open gnome-app-install to find one
<mvo> mpt: so you want to remove it from the app-install data set too?
<mpt> mvo, I don't think that's necessary (we show Synaptic in the Center, so why not Add/Remove?)
<mvo> seb128: could you please remove g-a-i from the nautilus recommends (I can do it too, just let me know)
 * mpt wonders what kind of weird file to download to see this "mime stuff" in action
<mvo> mpt: ok
<mvo> mpt: try a dia file
<seb128> mvo, is software-store a drop in place for that
<seb128> +	command = g_strconcat("gnome-app-install --mime-type=",
<seb128> +			     qmimetype, " ", quri,
<seb128> +			     (char*)0 /* NB NULL is wrong */);
<mvo> seb128: no, we don't have that feature anymore
<seb128> mvo, ie should we call software-store --mime-type
<seb128> mvo, you ask me to drop a feature now?
<mpt> "There is no application installed for AutoCAD image files"
<mvo> seb128: that is how I understand mpt
<mpt> I haven't seen this feature before, and it doesn't seem to be working in Karmic
 * mpt tries with .dia
<mvo> its not used a lot, it only offer suggestions for stuff in main
<mvo> and we cover most of the relevant file types with the default install
<seb128> mvo, I think debian has a patch variant calling synaptic
<mvo> mpt: it was part of the list of regressions compared to g-a-i that I send out some weeks ago
<mvo> seb128: oh, really? how do they do the mapping between mime->package with just synaptic?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, pitti: I need your nomination approval for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb-glib/+bug/444576 , please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444576 in evolution-couchdb "Can't delete contacts" [High,Fix committed]
<mpt> Double-clicking a .dia file does nothing at all
<mvo> seb128: its not too hard to add for software-center, I just didn't had time to get it done
<mvo> mpt: if you want to see what it looks like try "gnome-app-install --mime-type text/html"
<mpt> mvo, I'm sorry, I didn't notice
<seb128> mvo, they use the app-installs infos
<mpt> mvo, not having used this feature, I'm not a good judge of how important it is. If it's important, keep Add/Remove on the CD. If it's not, kick it off, and I'll design it for the Center v2.
<seb128> I think we can drop it
<seb128> it was dropped in hardy and nobody ever noticed I think
<mvo> seb128: ok with me, if its not trivial to use the debian approach then we can do that, as I said, most apps are covered
<chrisccoulson> i didn't even know that feature existed
<mvo> I guess it would be much more useful if there was a right click option in nautilus "find software that deals with that type" or something
<mvo> because for most stuff there is a mime type handler already
<mvo> a app installed I mean, so no reason for it to kick in
<seb128> mvo, I would say it's too low detail to bother with it
<seb128> mvo, you can probably fix higher profile issues in one hour of your time
<seb128> so don't bother trying to look at the synaptic way
 * mvo nods
<seb128> mvo, I will do the nautilus change
<mvo> liek bug triage
 * mvo weeps
<mvo> thanks seb128!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mvo, I can assign you desktop bugs if you want... ;-)
<mpt> thanks seb128, thanks mvo
<mpt> and thanks robbiew
<robbiew> ;)
<mvo> the good thing is that we can re-introduce it in lucid and celebrate it as a new feature
<mpt> And maybe do a better job of it, e.g. distinguishing between viewers and editors
<mvo> more metadata!
<chrisccoulson> mvo - do you not like bug triage? ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I hate it
<mvo> with passion
<chrisccoulson> heh:)
<mvo> I wish there was someone/something doing it for me and just showing me what I consider relevant
 * mvo stops ranting and goes back to work
 * robbiew agrees with mvo's wish
<mpt> Yeah, a dedicated QA person for package management would be nice :-)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps there should be an update-manager bug day ;)
<seb128> mvo, stop looking at pedro when you say that!
<mpt> I added a note about searching (and launching) by filetype to the spec <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=diff&rev2=220&rev1=219>
<chrisccoulson> mvo - can i get you to look at some bugs?
 * chrisccoulson runs
<mpt> mvo, seb128: So is there anything we can do to remove g-a-i on Karmic upgrades, without making it actually Conflict with software-center?
<mpt> (or vice versa)
<seb128> mpt, I think update-manager will clean things which moved to universe but mvo should confirm that he knows better ;-)
<mpt> e.g. how did nautilus-cd-burner get replaced?
<Amaranth> mpt: brasero has Conflicts: bonfire (<= 0.4.4-1), nautilus-cd-burner
<mpt> huh
<pitti> seb128: is there a bug for teh schema locale default stripping? can you add a task to the existing one and assign it to me?
<seb128> pitti, task on what component?
<pitti> seb128: cdbs
<pitti> rodrigo_: done, sorry for delay
<seb128> pitti, done
<pitti> thanks
<mvo> seb128: we don't remove stuff automatically when it moved, that is risky, we don't know if the user actually likes the app in question :)
<mvo> mpt: we can add a quriks handler, I don't think a conflict is right
<mpt> mvo, me neither
<seb128> mvo, ok ;-)
<mvo> I add it to the forced obsoletes now
<mvo> seb128: btw, after the triage of today I will switch u-m back to synaptic by default
<seb128> mvo, oh?
<mvo> I think its just too risky give the importance of u-m
<seb128> mvo, right
<mvo> especially the amount of policykit hangs worries me
<mvo> the odd thing is that I got much less of those in software-center
<seb128> mvo, you noticed quite some bugs or that's just being cautious?
<mvo> either its much less used at this point or it excerises different code pathes
<mvo> (or both ;)
<seb128> mvo, much less used for sure
 * mvo nods
<seb128> everybody update daily using update-manager
<seb128> I don't know who use software-store out of testing
<seb128> I mean in the unstable distros users
<seb128> those usually have want they want already installed
<seb128> they don't install new things daily
<mvo> yeah, its a great way to test aptdaemon and we got a lot of valuable feedback, but I'm just worried that there will be one app where it fails duing a post-release upgrade
 * mvo nods
<james_w> mvo: have a reference for the policykit hangs?
<mvo> james_w: bug #445303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445303 in update-manager "update-manager stucked on polkit password dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445303
<mvo> james_w: I'm not sure if its polkit or aptdaemon, could well be something aptdaemon too
<james_w> that's not aptdaemon specific from what I have seen
<mvo> oh?
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure i've seen that somewhere other than aptdaemon too
<mvo> hm, in this case I may recondier
<mvo> its my biggest concern (also not the only one)
<chrisccoulson> but aptdaemon does eventually crash after the dialog appears to have hung
<mvo> well, it will timeout
<mvo> not actually crash
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i thought
 * mvo nods
<james_w> bug 414877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414877 in policykit-gnome "Authenticate window doesn't close after clicking "Authenticate"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414877
<mpt> ugh, I've seen that one
<james_w> is that the same bug?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yes, i think so
<james_w> bug 436413 as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436413 in software-center "Software Store froze and wouldn't respond" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436413
<mvo> can we milestone it please?
<mvo> james_w: the frozen one might be, there was one issues where while the dialog was up the app would freeze, but that is fixed since
<mvo> so the bugreport may conflate(?) two issues
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> shall I close the polkit task on the last one, dupe your bug to mine, and then milestone?
<mvo> james_w: mine has some duplicates already, whatever is easier for you, I don't mind
<mvo> I miss a "dup-this-bug-and-all-duplicates-to-new-bug" button in LP
<james_w> there's lp-set-dup in ubuntu-qa-tools
<mvo> oh sweet
<james_w> can anyone reliably reproduce it?
<mvo> I should talk to you more often :)
<mvo> I don't know of anyone :/
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i can't reliably reproduce it :(
<chrisccoulson> sounds like we need some strategically placed printf's in polkit;)
<james_w> g_warnings are good now :-)
 * chrisccoulson wonders if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash isn't clear enough when it says that "yelp" is just an example and you need to replace it with the appropriate package
<chrisccoulson> someone just commented on a transmission bug, asking what to do now after installing yelp-dbgsym
<kklimonda> heh, you've noticed that too? ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<james_w> hmmmmmm
<james_w> I wonder if is the PAM_TEXT_INFO bug back again
<james_w> not seeing anything obvious
<james_w> there's probably a deadlock in communication with the helper or with PAM
<james_w> I'm not seeing where though
<seb128> mvo, so I changed the gnome-app-install recommends to a suggests and I let the patch, it deal fine with the case where gnome-app-install is not installed and some user might still want it
<jono> kenvandine, so Christian seems to think Empathy isnt talking to pulse and i should
<jono> is that the case?
<kenvandine> jono, right
<kenvandine> but for other people, it is
<jono> kenvandine, can I test now
<kenvandine> i don't know how to debug that
<kenvandine> jono, not with me... give me a bit
<jono> ahhh
<jono> my gstreamer-properties were set to ALSA
<jono> changed them to pulse, want to test
<jono> it may fix it
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> lets test real quick
<jono> kenvandine, I can hear you
<jono> one sec
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you decide what you want to do with the GDM theming stuff in the end?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I want to raise the issue on the upstream list
<chrisccoulson> before you make a decision?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I'm still pondering it, what do you think?
<seb128> I think for now I'm leaning toward the sudo dbus-launch || true
<seb128> other changes seem to be complicated
<chrisccoulson> yeah, if it works ok then that's probably the way to go
<seb128> in the || true case if that breaks we will just have upstream theming
<chrisccoulson> i can do the other changes, but they are quite complicated ;)
<seb128> that + local gvfs should be quite stable
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully. i'll put the work i started to one side for now then
<chrisccoulson> right, home time for me!
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<seb128> sorry about that
<chrisccoulson> that's ok ;)
<seb128> see you later!
<seb128> time for sport here
<chrisccoulson> have fun!
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: jono did it work?
<kenvandine> it did :)
<kenvandine> sort of
<kenvandine> he heard me
<kenvandine> but connections are flaky now
<kenvandine> he is getting UPnP timeouts
<kenvandine> i think his router has some trouble with UPnP
<kenvandine> not sure if we can do anything about that
<tgpraveen> hmm something is better than nothing.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> not crashing on audio anymore :)
<tgpraveen> maybe empathy should be patched to tell user about UPnP.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we talked about that
<kenvandine> not doable in time for karmic though :/
<tgpraveen> also since he changed gstreamer settings, maybe that should be added in faq of empathy
<kenvandine> but talked about adding a diagnostics button in the call dialog
<kenvandine> so if you have problems, you can just click that
<kenvandine> and it would run through some common problems
<kenvandine> yeah
<tgpraveen> also the gstreamer props are set to pulse by default in fresh karmic right?
<tgpraveen> cool. the diagnostic making it in karmic?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> yes to pulse by default
<kenvandine> no to diagnostics making it in time for karmic
<kenvandine> it is way too late for that
<tgpraveen> hmm ok. guess we should leave something for lucid too ;-)
<jono> kenvandine, its working, on a video call now :)
<kenvandine> woot
 * Amaranth really needs his screen to not be so bright
<kenvandine> jono, and if you got the update for empathy today... it shouldn't be crashing based on indicator events :)
<Amaranth> writing code like this is painful :/
<dobey> Amaranth: hey
<Amaranth> dobey: uh oh :)
<dobey> Amaranth: what was that command you suggested i try running for compiz?
<Amaranth> CM_DRY=yes compiz
<dobey> it seems to be beyond my scrollback
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> Amaranth: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/288762/
<Amaranth> ok, seems our blacklist isn't working since it can't find the VGA line in lspci
<Amaranth> otherwise that looks fine
<Amaranth> dobey: what happens if you just run `compiz`?
<rodrigo_> pitti: thanks!
<dobey> Amaranth: blinky blinky, compiz.real crashed, and back to metacity
<dobey> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08805c48 ***
<Amaranth> fucking nvidia
 * Amaranth throws things
<dobey> i don't think nvidia puts double frees in compiz
<Amaranth> dobey: I've got about 15 dupes of a crash 2-4 levels inside libGL.so that disagrees
<dobey> well it worked fine before like alpha6, and i don't think nvidia drivers changed then?
<Amaranth> dobey: The only thing I can think of is changing from one GLX call to a different one to prevent a memory leak in open source drivers
<Amaranth> Perhaps no one ever used that call with nvidia before :P
<Amaranth> dobey: But if you can bisect it to a change in compiz we can know for sure
<dobey> well the thing you just mentioned sounds like it would be it, to me anyway :)
<Amaranth> sure but we were doing it wrong before and are doing it right now
<Amaranth> the way we were doing it before was not following the spec and causing memory leaks with DRI2 drivers
<dobey> i really wish apport would split backtraces into individual frames and make a row per frame, rather than sticking them all in one row, that's 1243243 pixels tall
<dobey> not following which spec?
<Amaranth> bug 392850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392850 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000002458930 ***" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392850
<Amaranth> dobey: glx
<Amaranth> http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?h=compiz-0.8&id=208b459b141b6d49f48796231146bb33d5dc1d26
<dobey> the worst part is that it resizes my windows
<dobey> and i have to use metacity
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i'd test, but not sure how
<dobey> (i really don't want to build compiz from source)
<dobey> guess i could shove it my ppa and see
<Amaranth> hehe, you don't want to install gnome, kde, and all -dev packages for gnome, kde, and X? :)
<Amaranth> If reverting that change fixes the crash I might be able to hack something together to do it only for nvidia
<dobey> cgit really should have a "download reverse patch" button
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> patch -R?
<Amaranth> Although you don't want to do that either
<Amaranth> If you revert the whole patch you'll change the API/ABI and screw everything up
<Amaranth> dobey: you just want to put the calls to glXDestroyGLXPixmap back
<Amaranth> although without a proper stack trace showing it crashes on that call...
<Amaranth> but that's still the only thing I can think of that changed and would trigger a crash inside the nvidia driver
<dobey> well i'll try and see
<Amaranth> dobey: still waiting for the PPA to build?
<dobey> Amaranth: well, busy doing actual work in the process :)
<dobey> Amaranth: lp says "start in 28 minutes"
<dobey> Amaranth: so i guess i'm still waiting, yeah :)
<Amaranth> dobey: alright so we'll call it an hour :)
<al-maisan> hello just did a "apt-get update", now I see the mouse pointer while at the gdm login mask but it becomes invisible as soon as I log on
<al-maisan> playing with the touch pad does change the windows i.e the mouse pointer seems to be there but just invisible
<al-maisan> an update for the following packages was installed: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<al-maisan> could I either of them case this behaviour?
<al-maisan> s/I//
<al-maisan> *cause
<awe> TheMuso: I talked to rtg about the rtkit.  At this point, he's most comfortable with removing the PA runtime dependency on rtkit.  If you'd like, I can make the change, although I'll need someone to do the upload for me?
<al-maisan> this is *very* funny after a few minutes into the session the pointer does become visible again
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you there?
<chrisccoulson> lol @ launchpad.net - "Featured projects - Drizzle" - i thought that the logo there was a local weather forecast!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you see we got a way to reproduce the issue with the session-properties capplet, where users were claiming it doesn't save changes?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no
<seb128> one claims having the issue when not using a full path to the command
<seb128> but I did try that and that worked for me
<chrisccoulson> just by chance, another user noted that if you close the dialog too quickly, it doesn't save the changes
<chrisccoulson> and sure enough, if you do that, it doesn't save any changes
<chrisccoulson> it's wierd
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> bug 444993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444993 in gnome-session "Toggling an application in gnome-session-properties and then closing too quickly can cause the change to not be recorded" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444993
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be the same issue that the other users were trying to describe, so i just dupe'd them all
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you can still ask on the other bugs if they close it quickly
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i left a comment on them
<TheMuso`> awe: Daniel and I have a pulse upload pending, so I can take care of it.
<awe> TheMuso`, OK
<chrisccoulson> has anyone here actually managed to use gwibber successfully?
<Laney> held it at an older version
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work here at all
<chrisccoulson> it hasn't ever done since i upgraded to karmic
<Laney> Version: 1.2.0~bzr346-0ubuntu3
<chrisccoulson> all it does is crash repeatedly and chew CPU
<Laney> wfm
<chrisccoulson> Laney - thanks. i might downgrade too then ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg1: do you have other updates coming today?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've just pushed a g-s-d change to fix the touchpad config migration
<seb128> chrisccoulson, cool, I'm sponsoring now
<seb128> I'm not working tomorrow so I will probably not be around much
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> doing some sponsoring now before going to bed ;-)
<chrisccoulson> would you mind doing gnome-python-extras? (so i can get glom uploaded tomorrow):)
<seb128> was the mir issue for libgda sorted?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's sorted
<chrisccoulson> bug 432715
<seb128> I didn't touch it since the most recent comment was from dholbach
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432715 in libgda4 "[MIR] libgda4" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432715
<seb128> you didn't update the bug after that
<chrisccoulson> did i not?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> yes, i probably should have left a comment on there ;)
<seb128> no worry doing that now too
<chrisccoulson> thank you:)
 * chrisccoulson looks at the remainder of milestoned bugs
<seb128> we are running out of bug on that list I should add some new ones ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we need a few more ;)
<seb128> that's not the number of components missing, just pick one you know or want to work on and look at the bug list
<seb128> ie crashers on gnome-session or gnome-settings-daemon are worth fixing
<seb128> we are in good shape for karmic ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, definately. there's a crasher in gnome-settings-daemon i could probably fix, although it's not particularly urgent and users are unlikely to experience it
<chrisccoulson> i could probably find more urgent crashers to work on
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i could probably do another libxklavier update to fix the issues with freenx servers
<seb128> good example of bug worth fixing for karmic
<chrisccoulson> that will be the most commonly reported g-s-d crashes fixed then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gpe uploaded, it will need binary newing, you can ping pitti on irc about that tomorrow if needed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> I will probably be to bed before it's built and published
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'm going to have an early night as well
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, we got the gconf issue fixed
<robert_ancell> seb128, what was it??? It was driving me insane :)
<seb128> it was combined gconf and cdbs bugs, took a while to figure those
<robert_ancell> cdbs?
<seb128> robert_ancell, for one thing registering a schemas was dropping gettext_domain from all the keys of other schemas
<seb128> that was a gconf bug
<seb128> no gettext_domain -> not working gettext
<seb128> once this one fixed and gconf-schemas --register-all run you get descriptions translated
<seb128> gettext is not used for default value
<seb128> rational is that you don't want to load extra mo files to get only a value
<seb128> so those should be in the .schemas
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> but the magic pitti added to the schemas to clean those dropped those informations
<seb128> to *cdbs* rather...
<seb128> ie we clean translations from schemas at build to win space
<seb128> but default value translations should stay there
<seb128> that got fixed too
<seb128> so from now rebuilds should get translations working again
<robert_ancell> ah
<robert_ancell> good effort guys!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you still have things to keep busy today?
<robert_ancell> gdm and rhythmbox today but if there's anything important let me know and I'll look if I have time
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, we were discussing it with chrisccoulson just before you joined
<seb128> I'm running out of milestoned bugs to dispatch
<seb128> I need to do some bug triage again to get some new ones on the list ;-)
<robert_ancell> dbus is driving me crazy - I need gdm to make a few calls to ConsoleKit but the C API is so frustrating with any complex data types
<seb128> what do you try to change on gdm?
<robert_ancell> guest session - when you open one, switch back to your session, then try and open another it just locks your screen rather than changing to the open session
<robert_ancell> bug 425952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425952 in gdm-guest-session "gdm requiring password for guest session" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425952
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - that's a pain, i'm surprised that consolekit doesn't have a proper C library for accessing the DBus interface
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, maybe it does... I will look further
<chrisccoulson> like devicekit-{disks,power} do
<seb128> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i don't think it does
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, do you know how to get a dbus result of type 'ao'?
<chrisccoulson> everything else that talks to consolekit (ie, gnome-session), has to just use dbus-glib
<robert_ancell> (array of bus names)
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i'm not too sure, but i'll try and see if we already have an example somewhere
<robert_ancell> I think after Karmic I'm going to propose some updates to the dbus tutorial...
<seb128> robert_ancell, I would argue that this bug is probably a corner case and low priority but I've not lot of real karmic must be fixed bugs on my list so...
<robert_ancell> and PK tutorial...
<seb128> if one of you could look to the "gnome-panel freezes when opening > 8 tasks on a vertical task list"
<robert_ancell> seb128, well, it means you can lock yourself out of guest and never return
<seb128> it drives quite some user crazy for some cycles
<robert_ancell> sure, #?
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you don't know ctrl-atl-f<n>?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah you can do that (once we fixed the screen locking bug) but users wont know
<robert_ancell> that
<seb128> one contributor sent a one char patch to fix spell checking broken on non ascii char since warty today
<seb128> in gtkhtml
<seb128> gchar -> gunichar
<chrisccoulson> i just saw that - nice!
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #187540
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540/+text)
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #187540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187540 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel freeze when 8 windows are open when the panel is vertical" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540
<seb128> there is some work and patches on the bug too
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks for fixing bug 441111 - I know it's not high priority but I was making no progress on other bugs yesterday and it has been bugging me for months :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441111 in libgnomekbd "Keyboard indicator doesn't have transparent background" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441111
<seb128> so maybe it's just a matter of reviewing those
<seb128> the user who sent that tried to fix some other things too
<seb128> but maybe we just want to fix that freeze issue for karmic
<seb128> robert_ancell, thank you for fixing it, I've a keyboard switcher and I noticed it was looking weird and that was annoying me
<seb128> and after reading your comment I noticed the screensaver dialog has the same bug
<seb128> so good to see that visual glitch fixed before karmic ;-)
<robert_ancell> cool, yeah it did always look a little bright...
<seb128> it did work on transparent panels there though
<robert_ancell> Hey can you guys look at bug 435227 - I fixed the patch for me but pitti still gets it to crash for him.  I just can't reproduce here, very odd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435227 in update-manager "No user pre-selected in authentication dialog" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435227
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - for getting an array of dbus objects with dbus_g_proxy_call, you can pass something like "dbus_g_type_get_collection("GPtrArray", DBUS_TYPE_G_OBJECT_PATH)" as the argument type for the return value
<chrisccoulson> and you then just access the return array as a GPtrArray
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, thanks! Worked in my test prog, I had got up to dbus_g_type_get_collection("GPtrArray", DBUS_TYPE_STRING)
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Can you do a new compiz-fusion-plugins-main snapshot? I guess mvo never got a chance to do so
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, ok, I'll do that today
<Amaranth> We're getting a lot of crash reports from staticswitcher that are already fixed
<seb128> seems robert_ancell has a busy day already now
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - i just copied that from somewhere else (the old FUSA applet)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> generally for things like that, you can nearly always find good examples in the C libraries that are used to access certain daemons
<seb128> robert_ancell, you are lucky the work hour overlap is only one hour ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, lol
<robert_ancell> MOTU application today...
<Amaranth> But I'm here all day ;)
<seb128> oh
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, you too right?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Hopefully, they still haven't updated the meeting time
<Amaranth> Should probably poke someone about that...
<seb128> robert_ancell, when is it? did I have to write something on a wikipage for you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, my page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RobertAncell/MOTUApplication
<seb128> thanks
<Amaranth> Wow drizzle is hosted on launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah. i was confused by the logo
<seb128> what is drizzle?
<robert_ancell> 7 UTC I'm hoping
<seb128> chrisccoulson, g-s-d uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've no idea - i just saw the logo on launchpad though, and thought it was just a weather report
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<Amaranth> seb128: mysql fork
<seb128> now let's write something on the wiki, try the change on bug #435227 and call it a week
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435227 in update-manager "No user pre-selected in authentication dialog" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435227
<Amaranth> Optimized for clustering and cloud computing and I've just had a buzzword overload reading about it
 * chrisccoulson downloads some ubuntu-boot crack
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Your application says you're only going for MOTU but you put "MOTU and package uploader" like me :)
<Amaranth> I'm going to get reapproved as MOTU and hoping to get approved for compiz upload rights at the same time
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, oh I just copied it thinking that MOTU and package uploader are the same thing...
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - sort of. we can only upload packages to universe though
<robert_ancell> yes
 * robert_ancell drowns under red tape
<chrisccoulson> i don't really know where i fit in with the archive reorg :/
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: mine says "I, Travis Watkins, apply for MOTU and upload rights for compiz packages."
<jono> kenvandine, are those gwibber fixes uploaded now?
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, hmm, I think I copied your template - better check I didn't copy that
<Amaranth> I figured I'd try to take advantage of the fact that I was MOTU before and ask for both at the same time :)
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Hey if you're still around after the meeting you can give seb128 a load of things to work on when he wakes up
<Amaranth> Should make for a nice change, no? :)
<robert_ancell> especially since it's Friday for me so I wont be here to respond after doing it. hehehehe
<chrisccoulson> when is your meeting?
<robert_ancell> 7 UTC
<chrisccoulson> cool! well, i wish you both all the best, but i'm sure you'll both be fine ;)
<robert_ancell> 5pm for me
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, thanks!
<Amaranth> I've got to decide if I want to try to stay awake for it or sleep early and try to wake up for it
<chrisccoulson> i did my meeting at work, when i was meant to be working ;)
<Amaranth> When I did mine we were still using the TB to approve people, was a fun mess :)
<chrisccoulson> how long ago was that?
<seb128> Amaranth, robert_ancell: I'm on holiday tomorrow to luck for you guys
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: *shrug*
<robert_ancell> seb128, foiled again!
<Amaranth> I'm bad with dates
<seb128> robert_ancell, I dropped a note on your motu wikipage
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, that's why I love the gnome-panel clock/calendar :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> good luck for the meeting tomorrow ;-)
<Amaranth> Yeah, I had it screaming at me about calling my grandfather all day yesterday. At 9pm I realized I forgot anyway :/
<Amaranth> So much for that birthday
<chrisccoulson> brb (if my machine boots again)
<robert_ancell> "chrisccoulson - eternal optimist"
<seb128> lol
<Amaranth> Considering the fun the last time someone landed in the ubuntu-boot PPA I'd be thinking the same thing
<Amaranth> s/someone/something/
<seb128> I did comment that ppa yesterday
<seb128> I noticed that I still had it thanks to update-manager refusing to install an update since I didn't have the key for the ppa
<Amaranth> Travis Watkins	2007-09-21	 Expired on 2008-09-20
<Amaranth> Why didn't I click the button back then? :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, you 'select default user' change does nothing there
<seb128> do I need to restart something?
<seb128> polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 I guess?
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> but then you need to run it manually (it really should be in the session)
<seb128> crashed
<robert_ancell> dammit!
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Any idea what we're going to do about polkit-gnome not getting the xid of the window calling it now that upstream has rejected the patch?
<Amaranth> Just forget it and hope people don't trigger it? It only affects non-compiz users now
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, yeah I don't know - everyone upstream is arguing philosophies rather than user experience
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/288886/
<seb128> robert_ancell, I got the crash by "gdmsetup, unlock, cancel, unlock"
<robert_ancell> it does effect compiz because if you change focus away and then back you can leave the authentication dialog underneath the window.  The WM needs to associate the two windows somehow
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: I know from my experience helping a user with karmic over the phone they got focused between network manager asking for wifi password and software-store asking for user password since they look similar
<Amaranth> which would argue for a system modal dialog
<Amaranth> s/focused/confused
<Amaranth> Starting to think going to bed early would be a good idea
<robert_ancell> We really want a proper application modal dialog I think so it is attached to the window.  We really should take Apples lead and attach our modal dialogs to the parent windows
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, good idea! See you later
<Amaranth> Hey I can make compiz do that :)
<robert_ancell> System modal is a pain in the ass - I don't want to be locked out my other apps when something needs authentication
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, do it, do it!!
<seb128> robert_ancell, the issue is not the deluser, you get the invalid read on every cancel
<seb128> invalid free rather
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, I wasn't cancelling...
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you see the url I just copied?
<robert_ancell> looking now
<seb128> robert_ancell, I get that in valgrind on every cancel
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks, can't see immediately why that is wrong but will look into it
<robert_ancell> seb128, and you're definitely using the second patch in the bug report, right?
 * robert_ancell thinks seb128 may have passed out at the keyboard
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm checking, I didn't notice there was 2 of those
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-09
<seb128> no, I'm using the first one
<seb128> let me retry ;-)
<robert_ancell> LP needs attachment status...
<seb128> you can delete buggy ones if you want but right
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah, it's on the right panel - I couldn't see the attachment controls
<seb128> no, I can't get the fixed version to crash
 * robert_ancell changes history by removing an attachment - I never made that incorrect patch
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I think pitti must be using the old patch - can you comment on the bug it works for you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug comment added
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> looking at the patch I don't see why it would crash
<seb128> and pitti should really use valgrind from crashes in malloc or similar
<hggdh> seb128: hi -- re. bug 359658 -- what you want done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359658 in evolution-indicator "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359658
<seb128> hggdh, debdiff + confirmation it works would be nice there
<hggdh> seb128: so an upgrade for evo-indicator from Jaunty version to current? Or just Ted's fix for the bug?
<seb128> just the fix we don't do random updates is stable
<hggdh> OK, will work on it
<seb128> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<seb128> ok, I clean my unread emails now time to call it a day
<seb128> have fun everybody
<hggdh> good night, seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, good luck for the motu council ;-)
<seb128> see you later
<robert_ancell> seb128, cya
<chrisccoulson> well, that didn't go very well
<seb128> oh, yeah, you were away for a while
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you rock
<seb128> what did you upgrade?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i upgraded mountall from the ubuntu-boot PPA
<chrisccoulson> it hangs ;)
<james_w> (good timing)
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w
<seb128> oh ubuntu-boot ppa
<seb128> I'm glad I'm not using that one now ;-)
<james_w> wth is going on here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33327980/ck-list-sessions-output.txt
<chrisccoulson> heh, i felt like a bit of breakage ;)
<james_w> something is authenticating through pam as 'nobody', but not attached to any console
<chrisccoulson> james_w - that looks wierd - they both have the same login-session-id
<chrisccoulson> that's not normal is it?
<james_w> ah, spotted
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how that can happen:/
<james_w> it's not generated randomly at session creation
<james_w> it's taken from /proc/$pid/sessionid
<james_w> so the extra login originates from the session, if not the same process by which they log in
 * james_w requests ps output to look for processes running as nobody
<james_w> unless somebody has any better suggestions
<james_w> (boom boom)
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, sounds sensible
<chrisccoulson> (i was just trying to figure out how that ID gets generated too)
<james_w> /usr/lib/ConsoleKit/ck-collect-session-info
<james_w> called by ck-session-leader.c
<chrisccoulson> ah yes, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> james_w - where does the "on-since" property come from?
<james_w> is this a test?!
<chrisccoulson> because the "nobody" session has an earlier time than the real one
<chrisccoulson> heh;)
<james_w> ck_session_init
<james_w> so the session object was simply created earlier
<james_w> another nice spot
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/441190/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441190 in dbus-glib "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_watch_set_data()" [High,New]
<james_w> seem to have a knack for dbus bugs this week
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you've had to deal with a few dbus issues recently ;)
<rickspencer3> anyone know I remove the Assistive Technologies applet from my notification area?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, eeejay ^?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: What are you wanting to know exactly?
 * TheMuso can't make sense of your question.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, the assistive technology applet seems to be part of my notification area
<TheMuso> Oh.
<rickspencer3> I would like to hide it, but there is no right-click
<TheMuso> You should be able to right-click, and get rid of it I guess
<TheMuso> oh ok
<TheMuso> Its probably something that has to be turned off in the keyboard/mouse prefs.
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yup
<rickspencer3> thanks (had to turn off Accessibilty Features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts)
<rickspencer3> gots to run
<rickspencer3> bye bye
<TheMuso> bye
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i see there's a response to bug 443441 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443441 in consolekit "[Karmic] Restart or shut down now requires root password" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443441
<chrisccoulson> i've seen the same issue as that before with monopd actually
<james_w> ok, so that package is doing it's init script in a silly way?
<james_w> --chuid should do the trick
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not entirely sure what it's doing
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/288935/
<james_w> chrisccoulson: care to test as you have run it before?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do, but i'd have to do it tomorrow though
<chrisccoulson> i need to get some sleep now really ;)
<james_w> heh, bug 373181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373181 in monopd "monopd causes user to have to enter password to shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373181
<james_w> yeah, me too, hence trying to pass it off ;-)
<james_w> night chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> night james_w!
<chrisccoulson> i'll try that out tomorrow anyway
<mac_v> kenvandine: hi... the shutdown icon in the indicator session doesnt change with the themes :( ... its not using th humanity icon even if it is added to the theme , nor does it change with other themes
<mac_v> v(0.1.7-0ubuntu1)
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> mac_v, ok, please file a bug and assign it straight to ted
<kenvandine> so he looks at it in the morning
<mac_v> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell
<kenvandine> good morning
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hey
<Amaranth> So much for going to bed before the meeting...
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, do you know how to make a snapshot of compiz-plugins?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: you mean compiz-fusion-plugins-main?
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, yeah
<robert_ancell> they're all in separate git repos upstream right?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: no we have commit hooks to combine them
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, so do I check out fusion/plugins-main?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: clone git://anongit.compiz.org/fusion/plugins-main, run autogen.sh, run make distcheck, upload package ;)
<robert_ancell> cool, thanks
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, I figured it would be that but thought I should check first...
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, and just to confirm - master is good for 0.8.3 right?
<Amaranth> yeah, we don't have a compiz++ version of it setup yet
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, running new plugins now, seems to work good.  Do you know any specific bugs that I should mention in the changelog?
<Amaranth> let me check
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, bug 446931
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs?field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446931 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Update to git version" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446931
<Amaranth> that's the list of all the bugs a new snapshot of everything will fix
<Amaranth> some of those apply to plugins-main
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: no need for a FFe, it's all bug fixes
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, I just need the bug for the upload request
<Amaranth> oh, right, you can't upload yet either :)
<Amaranth> I guess I could have made the snapshot then... :)
<robert_ancell> not yet :(
<robert_ancell> no problem, I haven't done one yet
<Amaranth> It's usually easier to just have mvo do it since the debdiff is generally just a call to dch -i and it's about as much work having me upload a new orig.tar.gz and him download it as him running git pull and make distcheck :)
<Amaranth> or in the case of compiz he made the new snapshot and editing the date on my changelog tracking the fixes
<Amaranth> that's why I just handle tracking stuff and pushing things to bzr and let him make the snapshots
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll try it again with valgrind then
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<Amaranth> wow, pitti up early
<pitti> robert_ancell: saw the bug followup, so I won't forget it
<robert_ancell> pitti, np
<Amaranth> arg, latest chromium daily broke user scripts again
<robert_ancell> pitti, did the devicekit package go obsolete?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, it got removed from ubuntu and debian
<pitti> the last rdepends (packagekit) got fixed a couple of weeks ago
<robert_ancell> but devicekit-disks is still valid?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> but it uses libgudev/udev directly
<robert_ancell> ok
<pitti> (as do all the other apps now)
<Amaranth> devicekit died before anyone really used it
<Amaranth> but devicekit-disks and devicekit-power are still around and useful
<pitti> Amaranth: yes, devicekit was a thinko, by and large
<pitti> it was devised when udev didn't allow non-root processes to talk to it
<pitti> (through the netlink socket)
<pitti> but then the kernel changed it
<Amaranth> good morning mvo
<mvo> hey Amaranth
<mac_v> Amaranth: hei , is this alsa-driver Bug #446977 , i dont find any  alsa-base package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446977 in ubuntu "Loud crack before sound plays in any media player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446977
 * mac_v misses dtchen ;)
<Amaranth> mac_v: need to do one per computer to make sure they're not using different setups
<mac_v> hm..
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: meeting not looking good so far... :(
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, yeah perhaps the wiki page intentionally wasn't updated...
 * Amaranth gives up, goes to bed
<Amaranth> I guess I'll at least be able to upload stuff for lucid...
<Laney> there was supposed to be an MC meeting that never happened?
<robert_ancell> Laney, MOTU meeting
<Laney> oh I never knew
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - does anything still need to happen from you for bug 432715?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432715 in libgda4 "[MIR] libgda4" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432715
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, don't sleep yet! I've got dholbach chasing people
<pitti> chrisccoulson: something needs to pull it into main
 * pitti checks c-m
<chrisccoulson> hey robert_ancell and Amaranth
<chrisccoulson> did you have your meeting yet?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, I'll promote it now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - seb128 sponsored the gnome-python-extras upload last night
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<chrisccoulson> do builds that are in dependency wait start automatically, or do you need to give them a prod?
<pitti> the former
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got a meeting to go to now
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<mvo> robert_ancell: hey! do you want me to cheer a bit for you in ubuntu-meeting? or is that not needed :) ?
<robert_ancell> mvo, cheering is good :)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, congrats
<Amaranth> thanks :)
<mvo> :)
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TravisWatkins/MOTUDeveloperApplication#List of compiz packages
<Amaranth> mvo: does that look complete to you? don't want to miss one :)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, watching the vote is scary :)
<Amaranth> always
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: congrats
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, thanks!
<mvo> Amaranth: yes, looks good
<mvo> congrats robert_ancell
<Amaranth> that's more packages then I realized
<robert_ancell> mvo, yay!
<Amaranth> mvo: robert_ancell made an updated snapshot of plugins-main, even uploaded the tarball to launchpad for it :)
<Amaranth> bug bug 446931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446931 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Update to git version" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446931
<Amaranth> whoops
 * Amaranth goes to bed
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, sleep well!
<mvo> good night
<pitti> robert_ancell: you made it? congrats!
<pitti> well deserved
<mvo> but you will not (yet) be able to do the plugins-main upload, right? I shall do that then :)
<pitti> we are very close to getting upload powers to ~ubuntu-desktop
<mvo> !
<mvo> cool
<Amaranth> mvo: I suspect it'll be a few days
<Amaranth> pitti: now I know want to apply for next :)
 * Amaranth goes to bed for reals this time ;)
<pitti> sleep well
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes! thanks!
<pitti> I'm off for some two hours
<soren> I just saw Jono's blog post.. Which protocols in Empathy support video chat?
<Zdra> soren, SIP, Jabber and MSN
<soren> Awesome.
<soren> Zdra: Thanks!
<Zdra> soren, actually I don't think version of package in ubuntu karmic supports MSN audio/video
<Zdra> soren, but latest version upstream does
<Ng> any evolution users fancy double checking something quickly for me? :)
<mvo> mpt: if you could check #446253 (and assign importance or close) that would be nice (#445558 and #445380 too, but I think the later is a dup but I can't find it)
<mvo> mpt: and #442310 as well please
 * mvo tries to get the amount of bugs down again
<mpt> ok :-)
<mpt> I'll do that in about an hour
<mvo> sure, no rush, just wanted to make sure its on your radar
<mvo> (I can also use tags or some other method, whatever works best for you)
<mpt> I've assigned bugs to me where I need to design stuff
<mvo> mpt: right, there are some bugs (like the search one) that are bugs against the current design and I think that should be taken into consideration for lucid
<mvo> so I want you to see them and act (close as invalid or consider changing the behavior for the next cycle)
<mat_t> asac: hi
<mat_t> asac: I'm having problems with my 3G connection, which worked great in Jaunty
<mat_t> asac: bug #447114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447114 in network-manager "3G connection is established, but no data is transferred" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447114
 * asac checks
<asac> mat_t: thanks for testing.
<mat_t> asac: np :)
<asac> mat_t: did you explicitly not include the GConf.txt when submitting the bug?
<asac> or just submitted everything and there is a bug in our apport hook ;)
<mat_t> asac: the latter I think ;)
 * mat_t is not clever enough to know what to exclude that would annoy asac ;)
<asac> mat_t: gconftool-2 -R /system/networking ... does that print anything for you?
<mat_t> lemme try
<mat_t> asac: nope, nothing
<asac> strange
<asac> ok
<asac> mat_t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingModemmanager can you do those things?
<asac> mat_t: not that there is a < karmic and >= karmic instruction for stopping NM
<asac> note
<mat_t> ok
<mat_t> asac: will do it a bit later if that's ok
<asac> mat_t: sure. i will work on bugs in the afternoon and evening ... so no hurry
<mat_t> ok
<mvo> hm, it looks like the gdm greeter gets darker every day
<asac> dark-matter
<mac_v> mpt: hei , regarding adding a monochrome icon for display properties > Bug #443311 , do we want to do this , that icon is not a status indicator of any sort and IMO adding an icon for it is just encouraging apps to abuse the notification area more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443311 in gnome-settings-daemon "display properties notification area icon still fully coloured" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443311
<mac_v> it is just a static icon of a monitor
<mpt> mac_v, if you're 100% sure that it won't make the System > Preferences > Display icon monochrome too, then I'm ok with it
<mac_v> mpt: i tested it in my system , only the gsd-xrandr icon is used in the panel , and the system menu is using a different icon [but IMO , that icon is still abuse of notification area ;p]
<mac_v> mpt: so add monochrome icon?
 * mac_v also not sure how that icon will turn out
<asac> james_w: do you know if there is something similar to git commit -c ORIG_HEAD if i uncommit and improve the current topmost local commit? (e.g. to automatically refill in the previous commit message)?
<asac> in bzr
<james_w> no
<james_w> bug 180109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180109 in bzr-gtk "gcommit should load default comments (from "bzr uncommit" and UI button "cancel but retain")" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180109
<asac> thx
<asac> gcommit?
<asac> that should be in bzr
<asac> ah its already filed
<james_w> hey huats
<huats> hello mister james_w !
<huats> how are you ?
<james_w> heh
<james_w> good thanks
<james_w> how are you?
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<huats> great too
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have committed a fix for bug 420490 into the cups BZR, but I could not test it as cups does not build on my box.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420490 in cups "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420490
<pitti> tkamppeter: for testing, temporarily add an "|| true" to line 32 of debian/rules
<pitti> some d-bus service seems to generate that warning
<tkamppeter> pitti, is there no way to make the build permanently compatible with real-life-Ubuntu systems?
<pitti> tkamppeter: there surely is, it was just unimportant enough so far to not trump all the RC bugs I was working on
<pitti> tkamppeter: and it builds just fine in a chroot
<chrisccoulson> congrats Amaranth :)
<james_w> oh yeah, congratulations Amaranth
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson, I just uploaded monopd, it was easy to test
<chrisccoulson> james_w - thanks
<james_w> no, thank you
<chrisccoulson> i wish i could test these things at work;)
<james_w> bug 445303 still has me mystified
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445303 in policykit-1-gnome "update-manager stucked on polkit password dialog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445303
<kwwii> pitti: I just heard about the gpm icons in notifications from upstairs...is there anything we cna do to show the correct icons here?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i haven't looked in to that at all yet
<pitti> kwwii: sorry, do you have some details about that?
<kwwii> pitti: I think this is the same problem I mentioned a couple of weeks ago
<kwwii> pitti: gpm is displaying normal colorfull icons in notify-osd
<kwwii> erm, one l
<asac> pitti: ubuntu-bug -pPACKAGE is not working anymore?
<pitti> asac: 1.9.2-0ubuntu1 re-added a dummy -p option
<pitti> ubuntu-bug -p PACKAGE should work again
<asac> was that officially deprecated for a while at least ;)?
<asac> hmm
<pitti> all the documentation uses a space
<pitti> asac: since intrepid; but I added it back for hardy compat
<asac> i have apport ubuntu2
<asac> yeah. without -p it works
<kwwii> pitti: bug #399492 explains it in detail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399492 in hundredpapercuts "Notifications when switching between AC/battery power should be improved" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399492
<asac> also with -p firefox-3.5
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks. I have tested now and the change works as it should work. Can you upload CUPS so that the bug gets closed?
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok
<asac> oh. its apparmor preventing to run ubuntu-bug
<asac> makes sense
 * asac goes jdstrand
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, are you sure you need the invoke-rc? At that time it shouldn't run anyway
 * asac goes and drop -p ...
<asac> oh wait
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, that code should come before #DEBHELPER#, which starts it
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll fix it
<asac> guess i dont want to break backports
 * asac keeps -p
<tkamppeter> pitti, to reliably clear the cache of CUPS you have to stop the daemon, then remove the files in the cache and after that start the daemon.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right; #DEBHELPER# is too early in the postinst
<tkamppeter> pitti, but the PPD update and the /etc/printcap stuff at least must be after #DEBHELPER#, to assure that the daemon is running whan these things are done.
<pitti> tkamppeter: sure
<tkamppeter> pitti, one improvement: For the case that the update happens when the user does not have the CUPS daemon running, one should put the daemon stop and daemon start into if, only executed if the daemon is actually running. The removal of the cache files has always to be done though.
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's implied
<pitti> tkamppeter: pushed
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - would you mind accepting my gnome-python-extras package currently sat in the NEW queue if you get some spare minutes this afternoon (so I can go ahead and upload glom this evening)
<pitti> asac: just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus; seems you own half of the remaining bugs now..
<pitti> Riddell: can you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: don
<pitti> e
<asac> pitti: 440987 is fix committed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> right, home time for me now!
<chrisccoulson> bbl
<pitti> asac: thanks, page updated
<asac> 435073 this is nasty, but probably not a blocker because it has a workaround
<kwwii> pitti: the issue with 399492 is that gpm passes the wrong icon names to notify-osd (from what I understand of it)
<pitti> kwwii: they can't be wrong by definition, though
<pitti> it's what g-p-m icons are...
<asac> 430067 -> the main bug is fixed for that
<asac> just the other half not.
<kwwii> pitti: they point to normal app icons which are used elsewhere and not the notify-osd icons
<asac> i will spin out a non-RC bug
<asac> and mark that fixed
<asac> 429835 -> this is fixed as discussed before
<asac> ah yeah thats on the right ;)
<pitti> asac: or just downgrade the severity
<pitti> so that it falls off the radar
<asac> yeah well. the main bug is really fixed. we now dont try three times the same pin without asking again ;)
<pitti> asac: the new langpacks were already uploaded?
<asac> oh right
<asac> i thought arne wanted to upload not sure if that happened
<asac> guess not but soon
<pitti>  1:9.10+20091007.2
<pitti> Published in karmic-release 1 hour ago
<pitti> seems so
<pitti> coolie
<pitti> asac: releasestatus updated, thank you
<asac> ok that also fixed bug 437545 that i had on my personal target list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437545 in langpack-o-matic "missing spanish translation in firefox 3.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437545
<tkamppeter> pitti, I think your way to clear the cache does not work.
<pitti> tkamppeter: why not? it's what you committed, just without the invoke-rc.d stuff
<tkamppeter> pitti: The CUPS daemon must get stopped before clearing the cache?
<tkamppeter> pitti: The CUPS daemon must get stopped before clearing the cache.
<asac> kept the upstream task open because devmode is still broken for some locales
<pitti> tkamppeter: sure, that's done in prem, and #DEBHELPER# in postinst starts it again
<pitti> tkamppeter: I moved it before the #DEBHELPER#
<tkamppeter> If I am in postinst before #DEBHELPER# is the old CUPS daemon stopped there?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks.
<pitti> kwwii: hm, that bug is about string changes, no?
<kwwii> pitti: it is about notify-osd getting notification-battery-* instead of gpm-battery-*
<kwwii> just icon names...we discussed this a couple of weeks ago...I assumed it was fixed but a recent icon change brought it to our attention
<mvo> is the decision to remove all the menu icons a upstream gnome one or a design team one?
<andreasn> mvo: upstream gnome, but from the advice of a member of the design team, ie mpt
<andreasn> mvo: so a bit of both a guess :)
 * mvo nods
<mvo> thanks, I was just curious
<asac> pitti: what do you think about the dell-laptop.c bugs?
<andreasn> mvo: it's not all of them though, objects, such as apps, folders etc use icons
<asac> is that worse getting special attention for?
<asac> pitti: we also have wifi being disabled and not reacting for dell-laptop.c
<mpt> mvo, speaking of icons, did you get the second version of the new Ubuntu Software Center icons from kwwii?
<asac> bug 441161 and bug 445462
<pitti> asac: how so?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441161 in linux "[karmic][iwlagn][dell-wifi] MASTER "wireless disabled" for IWL 3945 4965 5100 and 5300 devices if booted with killswitch/rfkill enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445462 in linux "MASTER dell-bluetooth - confusing/contradictory bluetooth killswitch status / rfkill behaviour - potential regression in dell-laptop.c" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445462
<pitti> asac: the killswitch was fixed in the current kernel upload
<asac> its the same bug ... dell-laptop.c broken since rfkill refactoring in kernel
<asac> pitti: oh
<pitti> asac: I'm just aware of the bluetooth icon thing
<asac> pitti: yes. but both are related i would say. do you have a commit for what was done?
 * mac_v grumbles in a corner about the icons being removed :(
<pitti> asac: bug 430809 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430809 in linux "[Dell Latitude D430, iwl3945] Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430809
<mvo> mpt: yes, but I have not merged it yet
<asac> very good
<pitti> asac: the bug has a kernel.u.c. git link
 * asac checks
<asac> great
<asac> that was the patch that was discussed in august, but somehow never followed through upstream
<asac> cool
<asac> very good.
 * asac now happy
<mac_v> mpt: can you convince asac to add patch for bluetooth? ;) the menu uses the greyscale icon from the panel   , Bug #437162 has the patch upstream as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Gnome Bluetooth needs to use different icons for notification area and system menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437162
<asac> mac_v: what name is used atm? what name do you want to use?
<mac_v> asac: now "bluetooth" , from the 24px apps folder , ideally , bluetooth-active from status
<mac_v> already there is a bluetooth-disabled in the status
<asac> mac_v: it already uses bluetooth-disabled right?
<asac> yep
<asac> assume upstream opinion didnt change on that bug?
<mpt> hum, shouldn't really be using -disabled for an enabled menu
<andreasn> asac: your last comment on the upstream bug makes sense, does the patch attached to that?
<asac> mpt: its -disabled if bluetooth is disabled. we wants -active for enabled ... currently it uses plain bluetooth
<mac_v> mpt: we use the -disabled for disabled
<asac> andreasn: what was the bug id?
<mac_v> but active uses bluetooth
<andreasn> asac: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596564
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596564 in applet "Uses application icon in system tray" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> ah, andreasn has already posted exactly what I was going to post in that bug report :-)
<asac> andreasn: i think we dont want to add upstream icon because that will cause a mismatch for not updated theme
<mpt> andreasn, the -symbolic proposal doesn't take disabled menus into account
<asac> andreasn: so if upstream adds a -active icon, all themers have to do that. if we dont add that, it doesnt cause that and would address comment 3 imo
<asac> maintainer has to decide if he considers that icon essential. if not, dont ship it, just use the name so themers can use that if they want
<asac> andreasn: so how about just using the applet/notify.c      hunk?
<asac> makes sense? or do you have other concerns?
<andreasn> what is that?
<andreasn> I don't really have any big concerns about the bug, you should talk to hadess in #gnome-hackers
<andreasn> and perhaps dobey, he probably have opinions on what icon names should be used and how the fallback should work
<andreasn> or kwwii, he's a naming-spec maintainer too
<andreasn> asac: mostly what I was wondering about was 1. oh, more icons in the tree (not a really crutial), and 2. what are we trying to do here
<chrisccoulson> heh, Keybuk - i just saw your last comment on bug 436796. i installed the previous PPA version on my machine late last night. it probably wasn't the brightest thing for me to do right before i wanted to go to sleep ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436796 in mountall "bindfs fuse not mounted" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436796
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: oops ;P
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - the new version has mounted all my new systems now (and exits too)
<chrisccoulson> but i havent tried rebooting yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> s/new/file
<Keybuk> cool
<Keybuk> OOI, why are you using bindfs?
<chrisccoulson> i'm using it for sharing a folder between 2 users, which we can both write too without having to worry about permissions
<Keybuk> ah right
<Keybuk> you can probably do that with normal bind mounts though right?
<chrisccoulson> i tried ACL's, but they don't seem to apply for files that you copy
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about normal bind mounts - i don't know if you can tweak the permissions in the same way
<davmor2> guys is it known that you can't set your availability from inidicator-applet-session again?
<pitti> davmor2: dist-upgrade harder :) should work again with today's updates
<dobey> Amaranth: crap. that didn't fix compiz :(
<davmor2> pitti: this is from this mornings iso so that's not an issue then I'm just working through it seeing what bust and not
<mac_v> pitti: apw , works on which time zone?
<davmor2> emapthy works with the indicator app again so congrats to who ever fixed that :)
<pitti> davmor2: was bug 427643, I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427643 in indicator-session "Upgrade support from MissionControl four to five" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427643
<pitti> mac_v: should be UK
<mac_v> pitti: or how to disable output , or what he mentions here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271258/comments/39
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271258 in linux "Acer Orbicam gspca's module fails" [High,Triaged]
<mac_v> i'm using grub 2 btw
<davmor2> pitti: :)
<pitti> mac_v: I'm afraid I don't know what he means with "disable output" :-(
<mac_v> pitti: thanks... i'll wait for him then :)
<james_w> mac_v: try #ubuntu-kernel
<james_w> he probably doesn't hang around in here
<mac_v> james_w: ah... he seems available there ;) thanks
<mac_v> tedg: yay , you are back ;)
<mac_v> tedg: Bug 446885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446885 in indicator-session "Shut down icon doesnt change with themes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446885
<tedg> mac_v: Saw that.  AFAICT the Humanity package doesn't have the icon in it.
<mac_v> tedg: it doesnt have one in Ubuntu yet , sure... but adding the icon doesnt solve the problem
<tedg> mac_v: Okay, I'll look into it when it does :)  I can't really test it without that.
<mac_v> tedg: try this , add an icon in any theme with the name  , system-shutdown-panel , notice the icon wont change
<tedg> mac_v: I hate to be a jerk, but seriously, I don't have the time to go through that.  If you can get it in the Ubuntu package I'll look into it.
<mac_v> tedg: no probs for me with waiting... the UX asked me why there was a problem with that icon... and they wanted it fixed asap...
<mac_v> ;)
<tedg> mac_v: They've been pushing this broken feature for too long, too late.  I have a hard time getting excited about it.
<mac_v> lol ;p
<asac> davidbarth: i had an action from last release meeting :)
<asac> sorry
<ccheney> grr OOo bugs keep popping up as faster than i can triage them :-\
<ccheney> at least i'm still on hold for uploading new OOo build so i can finish the triage before then :)
<davidbarth> asac: ?
<asac> davidbarth: gpm ... bug fix upload
<davidbarth> asac: ah cool
<asac> phone
<asac> davidbarth: what is the patch that needs to be done?
<davidbarth> asac: see with MacSlow; he made yet another adjustment; he has the details
<asac> he is not here
<asac> guess on monday then
<asac> ok
<james_w> does anyone else see weirdness with the seahorse ssh-agent?
<james_w> it doesn't work the first time I ssh somewhere
<james_w> but then will decide to work later
<pitti> james_w: hm, I didn't notice that, and I'm using it all the time
<pitti> james_w: will take a look at my next reboot
<pitti> (which will probably be tomorrow morning)
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I haven't spotted any patter to it
<james_w> but every time I reboot I don't get seahorse-agent doing anything for a while
<pitti> bye everyone, have a good weekend!
<james_w> you too pitti
<dtchen> TheMuso: everything in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA is ready to go
<rickspencer3> dtchen, perhaps TheMuso is asleep?
<rickspencer3> I think it's like 2am there?
<dtchen> rickspencer3: (yes, i'm leaving it for his backscroll)
<rickspencer3> :)
<dtchen> we've done this for years :)
<rickspencer3> that's asynchronous communication for sure
<rickspencer3> dtchen, how are you feeling about audio in Karmic in general, good?
<dtchen> rickspencer3: once all the rest of the bits are in, much better than Jaunty
<rickspencer3> dtchen, that's for sure
<dtchen> (all the rest of the bits being what's in the PPA)
<rickspencer3> tbh, it works great for me in Karmic
<rickspencer3> and has been for a while, on my desktop anyway
<rickspencer3> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2009/09/pulse-working-well-for-me.html
<Amaranth> I'm loving my audio in karmic :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, the thing we need to figure out is why empathy crashes when the media stream fails
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ah
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is there just a lack of error handling in that case?
<kenvandine> i think that is what the problem is for all these logs you guys are sending me
<kenvandine> when it thinks there is data to get, and it isn't there it crashes
<kenvandine> must be
<rickspencer3> that's a great start
<kenvandine> but i haven't seen where to look yet :)
<rickspencer3> so you can just throw away "thinks there is data" state, and perhaps it will go on working
<rickspencer3> or at least say "the data stream is gone, shall I reconnect?"
<kenvandine> yeah
 * rickspencer3 is running through quickly tutorial, ensuring everything still works before fixing bgus
<kenvandine> or perhaps when i disposes of it's of stuff shutting down the connection after failure, there is some null pointer or something
<kenvandine> i tried to make it crash while in gdb
<kenvandine> but i can't make it crash here :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, desktopcouch seems faster and smoother now
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i haven't messed with it this week :/
<dobey> mac_v: i'm not sure exactly how you can consider any icon theme to be "fixed" for #253599
<mac_v> dobey: hmm?
<mac_v> the icons are different now
<dobey> mac_v: different how? the original poster never clarified what he was even talking about
<mac_v> dobey: lol , yeah , the OP probably doesnt even use Ubuntu now ;)
<dobey> mac_v: then it should be closed invalid and if you want to argue about whatever it is you're arguing about on the bug, and fix that, opena  new bug for it :)
<mac_v> dobey: from what i and of couple others tested the usb external drives , now use different icons from the internal hdds  ... oh... i dont want to argue! Mantas just pissed me off a bit ;) i dont mind if you mark all the packages as invalid too ;) someone hijacked the bug and made it a master bug ...argh!
<dobey> mac_v: i don't like bugs being hijacked, and "usb external vs. interl hdds" still doesn't clarify anything! :)
<dobey> mac_v: LP will only let me change the status on tango-icon-theme it seems :(
<mac_v> dobey: seriously that bug was totally hijacked, some marked humanity-unr , humanity-dark in the also affects too! they werent even a theme :(
<dobey> oh
<dobey> the ajax bit just doesn't work correctly, and all the links are broken when the ajax fails
<dobey> fun!
<dobey> mac_v: ok, i marked a bunch either invalid (or incomplete, if it was filed by the OP)
<kklimonda> what are the sane system requirements for 9.10?
<dobey> mac_v: i also wonder what all that was about with the icon-naming-utils drivel. i didn't really understand what he was getting at
<mac_v> dobey: dont know either... seriously he confused the crap out of me that day!
<dobey> mac_v: oh well... Invalid! :)
<mac_v> \o/
<mpt> glatzor, hi, does aptdaemon keep a history of transactions anywhere?
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, stupid nvidia
<kklimonda> really? It just died on me and I have to work from ooold laptop..
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> but good day anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> hi kklimonda ;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: what now?
<chrisccoulson> compiz crashed ;)
<Amaranth> apport?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's one ive already submitted though ;)
<Amaranth> the !prev thing?
<Amaranth> dobey: Did you ever get a chance to test compiz with that patch backed out?
<Amaranth> s/patch/commit/
<dobey> Amaranth: yeah, it still crashed :(
<dobey> Amaranth: same crash, !prev
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<dobey> indeed
<Amaranth> dobey: fell like grabbing compiz packages from jaunty just to see if it was something in nvidia or X that changed instead of compiz?
<dobey> Amaranth: not really. the package structure changed in karmic, and i don't really want to go through the hell of getting the jaunty packages installed :)
<Amaranth> eh? pacakge structure didn't change
<dobey> Amaranth: eh? there was an update where "compiz" was removed, and now i have some "compiz-fusion" thing
<Amaranth> dobey: oh, you upgraded when the ABI transition was half done
<Amaranth> dobey: you can install compiz again
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289511/
<dobey> that's what i currently have installed
<dobey> so i should install "compiz" and not "compiz-fusion-whatever"?
<Amaranth> well, the compiz package pulls in those compiz-fusion ones
<Amaranth> but that's the same package layout we had in jaunty
<Amaranth> if you get jaunty versions of those and install them all at the same time with dpkg it should downgrade just fine
 * dobey wonders if that has anything to do with this problem
 * Amaranth wonders how you have a compiz-gnome 0.8.2
<Amaranth> but that's just gconf schemas and gtk-window-decorator so not really a problem
<Amaranth> dobey: on my nvidia system going back to jaunty compiz doesn't fix anything so...
<Amaranth> nvidia or xorg is broken
<dobey> i doubt it will here too
<dobey> Amaranth: do you have a jaunty live cd?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> I can downgrade xorg though
<Amaranth> aptitude is awesome like that, just `sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-core/jaunty` and it automatically suggests downgrading everything needed to make it work
<dobey> well, i was going to suggest installing newer nvidia on jaunty
<Amaranth> that helped a little bit...
<Amaranth> now it runs but apparently with software rendering
<Amaranth> dobey: I can downgrade the nvidia driver too
<Amaranth> nevermind, working better was a one time fluke
<dobey> Amaranth: this is my main machine, so i don't really want to do much in the way of downgrading to it
<Amaranth> ah, old driver doesn't work with new kernel
<Amaranth> i'll try to 173 driver instead
<jono> kenvandine, did those Gwibber fixes land?
<Amaranth> dobey: it's the kernel
<dobey> oh lovely
<dobey> easy fix?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<dobey> well at least it's not nvidia :)
<Amaranth> Technically it still is...
<Amaranth> if the driver was open source it would be in the kernel and would have been fixed when whatever change was made broke it :)
<Amaranth> reisub to the rescue :/
<Amaranth> dobey: so try installing the 2.6.28-11-generic image and headers and see if that helps you
<Amaranth> my laptop was having a different problem so it may not
<Amaranth> I mean, it was having the !prev thing on exit too but I haven't checked to see if that is fixed
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: same please
<dobey> will have to do later
<ccheney> is there an easy way to revert a bzr commit that happened some time ago, or in this case bring old deleted files back?
<ccheney> the commit accidentally deleted a lot of files it should not have
 * ccheney found bzr revert -r before:#
<ccheney> works good enough
<ccheney> did seem to revert things i didn't tell it to though so i had to rerevert those
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-10
 * chrisccoulson wonders why users feel compelled to report the same bug several times
<kenvandine> jono, they did
<jono> kenvandine, still having a tonne of problems
<jono> it is hosed now for me
<kenvandine> how so?
<jono> kenvandine, I see the Gwibber window, but it doesnt show anything when I select Messages or Replies
<jono> and it wont post
<kenvandine> run it from a terminal
<kenvandine> open two tabs, and run killall gwibber gwibber-daemon
<kenvandine> then run gwibber-daemon -d in one terminal
<kenvandine> and gwibber in the other
<kenvandine> so we can see what the output is
<jono> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/289723/
<kenvandine> ok, one sec
<kenvandine> gconftool-2 --get /apps/gwibber/preferences/theme
<kenvandine> what does that say?
<kenvandine> jono, ^^
<jono> dark-gwilouche
<jono> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> gconftool-2 --unset /apps/gwibber/preferences/theme
 * kenvandine needs to fix that
<kenvandine> damn!
<kenvandine> ok, i reproduced it here
<kenvandine> jono, that bug is fixed now, thanks!
<jono> kenvandine, wicked :)
 * ccheney sees very weird merge conflicts and hopes bzr isn't eating his repo
<ccheney> grr my 'much faster' cable modem is even slower than my old slow dsl
<ccheney> not even getting 3mbps and it is supposed to be 6mbps minimum
<Amaranth> ccheney: 6mbps to the neighborhood maybe
<Amaranth> ccheney: you've got a neighbor who likes torrents
<ccheney> Amaranth: its a bit weird i always seem to hit the same limit its right around 3mbps, i think i might be capped lower than i am supposed to be
 * ccheney will have to call in and verify his connection isn't setup wrong
<ccheney> its supposed to be 6mbps burst to 12mbps and i have yet to see it ever exceed ~ 3mbps but it does do that regularly
 * ccheney will have to do the OOo upload tomorrow, this is taking forever to download the bits i need
 * ccheney needs to test to somewhere other than ubuntu mirror to make sure its not the mirror being overloaded
<ccheney> Amaranth: apparently they are working on the headend so its much slower than usual
 * ccheney heads off to bed, will finish the build once they give me usable bandwidth again
<mac_v> lool: error in last update > Bug 443311, wrong icon was changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443311 in humanity-icon-theme "display properties notification area icon still fully coloured" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443311
<lool> mac_v: Yeah this kept showing in the diff, I don't know why
<lool> I think it was an effect of using a .diff.gz
<lool> Pain :-(
<mac_v> lool: the several links in humanity are a hack , i'v spent quite sometime figuring out which goes where , its easier if i made a tar and you upload it
<mac_v> oh , you already fixed it ;)
<tgpraveen> mac_v: any reason why the release team didnt want different icons for usb drives and local harddisks
<tgpraveen> ?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: i dont know... see the last comment ;)
<tgpraveen> hmm so now it has been decided that it definetely wont be in karmic humanity . and that last comment is asking whether it should be in humanity upstream release or not right?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: you are even more confused than me ;p ...
<mac_v> tgpraveen: there is nothing in the comment which says what you'v assumed
<tgpraveen> umm.. so in the last comment where loic minier says "release team" he means ubuntu release team?
<tgpraveen> i guess as in the 1st par he talks about humanity and next i am guessing about humanity-icon-theme (ubuntu) os i am confused
<tgpraveen> *so
<cdE|Woozy> mac_v, bug #447850. the shutdown icon in the window that opens when you hit your physical power button really is supposed to be smaller than the other icons in that window? it looks a bit out of place (at least indentation-wise)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447850 in human-theme "system-shutdown.png too small in HumanLoginIcons" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447850
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: those icons are for the gdm only
<cdE|Woozy> that's why it only looks strange when you hit your physical power button when you are in gdm ;)
<mac_v> oh lol..! ok i didnt realize that
<cdE|Woozy> the screenshot I attached is from gdm
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: just a sec let me confirm the bug
<cdE|Woozy> :)
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: how are you getting the confirmation dialogue?  are you not using the indicator-session?
<mac_v> i dont get a confirmation dialogue , i just get direct options
<mac_v> which if i choose the action occurs
<cdE|Woozy> I hit the power button of my laptop when I'm in GDM
<cdE|Woozy> then the window you see in the screenshot appears and asks me what I want to do
<diverse_izzue> who do i best bother with suspend/resume questions?
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: doesnt seem to work that way for me i dont get the prompt even while using the button, i'll revert it back to new :)
<cdE|Woozy> hm, I'll try to reproduce it on a fresh install I have on another disk, in case I screwed something up *reboot*
<cdE|Woozy> mac_v, also happens on a fresh installation. I attached a short video to the bug that shows how to trigger this
<mac_v> cdE|Woozy: i'v added a comment , the login theme just needs to copy one icon from Humanity to the 48px folder
<cdE|Woozy> great, thanks!
<mac_v> lool: the latest update didnt fix it either! , i just made the gsd-xrandr a color icon , it is still a symlink , you need to change it to a file
<mac_v> s/i/it
<lool> mac_v: Hmm nack, last update fixes it for me
<lool> mac_v: Remove your icon cache, reinstall the package?
<lool> mac_v: Ah but I'm using Humanity, not -Dark
<lool> mac_v: If I check Preferences, I see a colour icon in Humanity at least
<lool> mac_v: And with Humanity-Dark too
<lool> mac_v: What's your testcase?
<lool> mac_v: Ah it's the other symlink which you want to fix
<lool> Hmm no, the icon is in B&W here
<lool> Odd, now I can reproduce
<lool> mac_v: Should we drop Humanity-Dark/apps/48/gsd-xrandr.svg too?
<lool> mac_v: It's a dup
<lool> Bah such a mess
<mac_v> lool: only the 24px humanity icon gsd-xgrandr needs to be a file rather than s symlink
<mac_v> a*
<mac_v> lool: the 48px humanity-dark should *not* be dropped , it is needed
<lool> mac_v: See my latest comment
<lool> mac_v: Works in humanity/humanity-dark for me with ubuntu3 (in the menu and in the n-a)
<lool> mac_v: Did I mention I hate icon themes?   :)
<mac_v> lool: this would have been simpler if you had just used a tar.gz ;)
<mac_v> lool: its easier not having the symlink for the 48px , hence the file
<mac_v> lool: BTW, what is the benefit of hiaving the file as a symlink rather than a file? dont both use the same file size
<lool> mac_v: This would have been simpler 3 MONTHS AGO
<lool> mac_v: A symlink uses less space
<lool> mac_v: The core problem is that I need to apply file level changes to my tree at this point of the cycle, can't use new tarballs of lp:humanity since it moved too far forward, and doing file level changes like "replacing a symlink with a file" or "renaming a file" or updating a binary file are hard to do with Debian packaging, and hard to copy from a bzr commit to a real tree
<lool> mac_v: It would be the exact same problem with a tarball
 * lool disappears
<lool> mac_v: Try du -hs to see how much space files use; in practice it's not really correct for symlinks
<lool> Since they use an inode
<mac_v> lool: du -hs shows 35M , while checking the folder properties shows 31.4M
<mac_v> ideally themes just use icon-naming-utils to create the symlinks , but the greyscale icons require hacks so it wont work for humanity
<lool> mac_v: Run it on each file
<lool> mac_v: folder properties doesn't account for disk usage though, only for size
<lool> mac_v: Well why wouldn't the symlink I described work?
<mac_v> lool: it will work for ubuntu , but for the problem for correcting the bzr, is when we update the files separately , we also have the themes as separate themes so then it wouldnt work , we would have to check this for other files too
<mac_v> if we have to add a tar of humanity-dark alone , then such files would have to be checked and corrected individually
<mac_v> lool: BTW , how to create a icon-theme.cache? i mean , what is the command to be used?
<lool> mac_v: Quite the contrary, there's less risk that the icon doesn't out of date in Humanity-Dark if you make it a symlink....
<lool> mac_v: update-icon-caches $dir if possible; otherwise gtk-update-icon-cache
<mac_v> lool: when the user installs the individual theme  , the theme gets installed in the ~/.icons so there the humanity theme wouldnt be there... i thought this would lead to dangling symlinks... would this not be a problem?
<lool> mac_v: Is it an use case that people install Humanity-Dark manually and not Humanity?
<lool> mac_v: Perhaps it would be best to use different icons for the .desktop file and the notification-area, that would solve the issue I guess
<lool> Instead of abusing sizes for this
<mac_v> lool: https://launchpad.net/humanity/+download , we had to separate themes , since users cannot install the two themes together by just dropping the tar.gz into the appearances window .. there was a bug fr this
<lool> God
<mac_v> lool: when we had the two themes together in the tar.gz we got this bug > Bug #441231 .. we have to actually create a ppa , just havent got to it yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441231 in humanity "can't install humanity 0.4.1 on Ubuntu Jaunty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441231
<lool> Dont count on me to package them with separate tarballs
<mac_v> hehe , ;p
<mac_v> no... that was just for the users who want to do it separately...  ;)
<mac_v> lool: the team's next task is to create a ppa , that would solve this problem
<lool> mac_v: Well not if you want to continue distributing theme tarballs
<mac_v>  tar balls , are nice and easy for us , but its better to have a ppa , so that the users can be updated without having them to check manually
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-11
<cj> seen seb128?
<cj> can you folks access this?  http://depts.washington.edu/uwcl/docs/tutorial.pdf
<dtchen> yes
<cj> any of you help package evince?  maybe I should just submit a bug
<cj> wait... now that I've looked at evince's 'apt-cache show' I don't see his name anywhere... I wonder how I got the idea he was involved...
<cj> nm
<vuntz|away> chrisccoulson: ping?
<chrisccoulson> hi vuntz|away
<vuntz|away> chrisccoulson: can you try a quick patch for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597623 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597623 in gnome-session-properties "Toggling an application in gnome-session-properties and closing too quickly causes changes to be lost" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<vuntz|away> seems to work fine for me, but since sometimes I don't see the issue, I'd like someone else to confirm ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can try
<vuntz|away> just attached the patch
<chrisccoulson> vuntz|away: thanks, i'll try that shortly
<chrisccoulson> vuntz|away: your patch seems to fix the issue for me
<TheMuso> dtchen: Fixes are uploaded
<vuntz|away> chrisccoulson: cool
<dtchen> TheMuso: thanks. what about alsa-lib?
<TheMuso> dtchen: oh ok, forgot about that.
<dtchen> TheMuso: no prob, thanks very much!
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> dtchen: thanks for your help, its much appreciated.
<dtchen> anytime
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-11
<pitti> good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: heeey, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, good to be back :)
<pitti> that was a long vacation, where have you been?
<robert_ancell> pitti, fiji, amsterdam, greece, malaysia
<pitti> wow
<RAOF> I didn't know there was a place called pitti :)
<robert_ancell> pitti was awesome
<robert_ancell> I think we're scheduling the next UDS at pitti :)
<RAOF> Is it a long way from .au?  Somewhere closer than {Europe,USA} would be awesome :)
<kenvandine> hehe.... i'll go to pitti
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> welcome back robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> I think it's a state in germany
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, hey ken
<kenvandine> and congrats!
<robert_ancell> thanks!
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'll get some more chairs for the kitchen then!
<RAOF> Do we get to sample the fabulous native cuisine?
<robert_ancell> damn, off by one error in the simple-scan that's in maverick...
<robert_ancell> also my MOTU expired while I was away :(
 * kenvandine heads to bed, good night all!
<pitti> robert_ancell: MOTU> you are core-dev now, aren't you?
<pitti> kenvandine: sleep well!
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, simple-scan, I noticed that PDFs created by it in text mode are entirely white
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, I can't reproduce that.  What PDF viewer are you using?  Could you send me an example PDF with the problem?
<pitti> robert_ancell: evince (surprise)
<pitti> robert_ancell: can do; I'll report it as a bug
<pitti> it just seemed rather general
<pitti> I see the pages in simple-scan, just when I save the PDF it gets broken
<robert_ancell> pitti, bug 644734
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644734 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bad PDF from new versions of Simple Scan (affects: 8) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644734
<kjgillis> So, what happened to evolution in 10.10? It seems like it was modified to make mail and calendar behave more like separate programs, but it's not working very well.
<kjgillis> When you use the mail notification applet evolution calendar becomes evolution mail and there isn't any obvious way to change it back. Also without the buttons for switching between views there doesn't seem to be any way to access tasks. This release of evolution seems to have some serious issues.
<mvo> pitti: good morning - someone rejected my jockey upload to proposed that disabled the b43 handler. is there another (different?) fix coming?
<pitti> mvo: good morning
<pitti> mvo: I replied to the bug with details
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I can update the code to filter ofr the right ids
<pitti> mvo: post release that might indeed be better; shoudl have thought about that at the time when you reuploaded to -proposed, sorry
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<ara> morning seb128
<pitti> hey ara, how are you?
<ara> pitti, hey! good morning. I am doing good, yourself?
<seb128> hey ara pitti
<seb128> happy maverick!
<slomo> seb128: sjoerd updated the gtk3 package a bit over the weekend
<seb128> slomo, oh nice
<seb128> I will check that thanks
<didrocks> vish: thanks for helping to triage the bug flow :-)
<mpt> Good morning, fellow mavericks
<mpt> mvo, hi, I have a challenge for you
<mvo> hey mpt
<didrocks> good morning mpt
<mpt> hi didrocks
<mpt> mvo, I'd really like to know the number of applications (i.e. packages with .desktop files) that were available in the official repositories for every Ubuntu version from 4.10
<mpt> Is that impossible?
<mvo> mpt: uh, its possible, but quite a bit of work
<mpt> mvo, does it require me installing each version individually? :-)
<mvo> mpt: no, we can script that
 * mvo is on the phone
<mvo> mpt: so for the distros where we had app-install data its easy, for the old ones its a bit harder as it requires a mirror of old-releases.ubuntu.com or downloading a lot of data
<mpt> mvo, so when did app-install-data start? Was it when gnome-app-install appeared?
<mvo> mpt: yes, but initially we did not put universe data in there
<mpt> hm
<mvo> pitti: could you please review lp:~mvo/jockey/b43-firmware-loading-fixes  - i'm not sure this is the best approach, but you know the code better (I'm also not sure if b43legacy can not go entirely, it seems like its covered now by the regular b43 handler)
<pitti> mvo: legacy at least has different modaliases
<mvo> pitti: aha, ok
<pitti> mvo: please don't make lspci() static, use OSLib.inst.lspci() instead
<mvo> thanks, fixed
<pitti> mvo: so, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/jockey/b43-firmware-loading-fixes/revision/439 is quite a gross hack
<pitti> I can't say for sure just by looking at the code whether it works with everything, but I guess you tested it?
<pitti> ideally we'd have three subclasses, for phylp, b43, and legacy
<pitti> mvo: is phylp a different kernel module, too?
<mvo> pitti: well, tested with the one hardware i have for this
<pitti> mvo: i. e. we can't use the ssd: vendor/product name, we have to look at the PCI one?
<mvo> pitti: hack> well, yes, I'm unhappy about the fact that the handler has no pci id information
<mvo> pitti: ssb> the packages are looking at the pci ids, I don't know the mapping of ssb -> pciid, but if that can be obtained, that is a much nicer solution
<pitti> right, I know; that actually was on purpose, to avoid hacks like this :)
<pitti> but I guess b43 has become exceptionally evil now
<pitti> so, by the looks of it it should work fine
<mvo> pitti: a cleaner way would be to walk the sysfs tree like I outlined in the comment
<pitti> I don't see anything which should outright break the assumptions of the model
<mvo> pitti: but that also feels "unclean"
<mvo> pitti: it would break if there are multiple cards on the machine
<mvo> but that seems to be a rather special case :)
<pitti> mvo: right; the clean way is to create a modalias file which maps the ssb vendor/product to a handler and a package name
<pitti> similar to /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/nvidia-96 and friends
<pitti> or /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/bcmwl
<pitti> that's how other packages override bad/missing information in the kernel modalises
<mvo> pitti: hm, is there a way to add extra info there? it seems that handler_modalias contains only the modinfo b43 output
<mvo> pitti: so the pciid would still not be visible to the handler
<pitti> mvo: no, as I said it's not supposed to
<pitti> mvo: the modalias file could set the correct package for each product
<mvo> pitti: right, so it would be "b43 packagenmae"?
<pitti> LocalKernelModulesDriverDB class
<pitti> (which parses those files)
<pitti> then sets handler.package to the last field
<mvo> aha
<pitti> mvo: or b43legacy
<pitti> if we don't ship such a list, it uses the "modalias b43" output (well, not really, but in spirit)
<mvo> pitti: ok, that sounds like its the right fix then, I can add such a file
<pitti> cool
<pitti> seb128: bonjour, ca va?
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> oui, très bien !
<seb128> et toi ?
<pitti> Je vais bien
<mvo> pitti: I pushed a new diff (untested) that is much simpler and just uses the modalias for lpphy
<pitti> mvo: ah, nice!
<pitti> mvo: so, I wasn't sure whether matching on pci: works, since these only have ssb: modalises
<pitti> but if it's already in the postinst, then I guess it does
<pitti> mvo: looks great
<mvo> pitti: cool, I can merge/upload
<pitti> mvo: so the total diff should more or less just be that modalias file, right?
<pitti> mvo: hang on
<pitti> mvo: let me uncommit the last three releases commits, since they were rejected
<mvo> pitti: the diff should be modalias plus if not self.package: default_package
<pitti> right, that
<pitti> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/jockey/ubuntu updated, is at r435 now (you need to pull --overwrite)
<pitti> mvo: bzr merge lp:~mvo/jockey/b43-firmware-loading-fixes looks good to me, except for the changelog of course
<mvo> pitti: ok, if that looks good to you I will merge/upload
<mvo> pitti: with a fixed changelog of course :)
 * pitti hugs mvo, thanks!
<seif__> hey mvo and mpt
<seif__> can we discuss 3 features we want to see in Software Center
<seif__> they dont have to be zeitgeist related
<seif__> guys?
<mvo> pitti: yw, just doing a final test, then its done
<pitti> \o/
<mvo> seif__: after lunch - but feel free to discuss with mpt, I will read scrollback
<seif__> mpt?
<Cimi> hi davidbarth ! :-)
<Cimi> did you have occasion to try my branch?
<seif__> can u list me ur 3 most needed featues or improvement for S-C
<davidbarth> Cimi: hi
<davidbarth> Cimi: yes, i've tried it quickly, but i get a crasher under unity
<davidbarth> Cimi: i haven't collected a backtrace yet
<Cimi> davidbarth: which revision?
<Cimi> I know where the crash may come from
<Cimi> it could be because gchar *text may be a null
<davidbarth> Cimi: 212 afaict
<Cimi> good morning chaotic :)
<chaotic> Hi Cimi
<Cimi> chaotic: I've added you to a shared google doc I'm writing
<Cimi> chaotic: please add any visual bug/comment you find
<chaotic> looking now
<Cimi> chaotic: is there a PPA with gtk+ 3.0?
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> davidbarth: ^^
<Cimi> :))
<chaotic> Cimi: np
<Cimi> chaotic: is there a PPA with the new fragrance from OG - chaotic? :D
<chaotic> Cimi: ;)
<davidbarth> Cimi: see with seb128, i don't think there is one yet
<seb128> not yet
<seb128> I'm working on it, maybe today
<Cimi> supercool
<mvo> pitti: jockey is uploaded now, it took a bit longer because I was getting a odd freeze, but it turned out that that was because I was using the old firmware (before the fix). with the fixed jockey it seems to be working like a charm (I think you mentioned freeze, might be the same issue)
<pitti> mvo: cool, thanks
<cyphermox> good morning!
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<cyphermox> pitti, pretty good, you?
<cyphermox> I still have a bad cold, but it will pass eventually
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<pitti> yesterday was fun
<mvo> pitti: for this sru its probably best to gather some feedback from people owning the HW, testing this is a pain for me as I need to "borrow" a netbook for this
<cyphermox> saw that :)
<pitti> mvo: I agree
<cyphermox> mvo, pitti, what hardware?
<cyphermox> I may have some cycles to spend on SRU testing in the Montreal lab if it means some more systems can be certified
<pitti> cyphermox: b43 broadcom wifi
<cyphermox> suh-weet
<cyphermox> pitti: bug #s?
<pitti> cyphermox: bug 655111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655111 in jockey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "BCM4312 not supported by "Additional drivers". B43 is proposed, fails w/o useful message, "Not supported low-power chip" (affects: 6) (heat: 28)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655111
<cyphermox> oh, nice
<pitti> but I guess Fabian can test as well
<cyphermox> that means some systems may be certified w/o STA
<cyphermox> pitti, yeah, Fabian may be here today... but I have a mini 9 here IIRC
<pitti> jockey and dkms accepted
<nessita> good morning everybody!
<pitti> hey nessita, how are you?
<pitti> nessita: look behind! a three-headed Meerkat!
<nessita> pitti: pretty good, how are you?
<pitti> ... with a towel!
<nessita> hehehe
<nessita> pitti: I have 2 questions for you: 1- can we upload to natty already? 2- Are you able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-dev-tools/multiple-series-for-project-upload/+merge/36354 ?
<pitti> nessita: 1) I claimed the trophy for the first natty upload already :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<pitti> nessita: they'll be held in unapproved until the toolchain lands, but yes
<pitti> nessita: 2) can do
<nessita> pitti: awesome
<pitti> nessita: ah, he meant that the code will now crash if the series array is empty
<nessita> pitti: if the series is empty, the script exists
<nessita> exits*
<pitti> oh, right
<nessita> see diff lines 29 and 30
<pitti> for bonus points next time, add a debian/changelog snippet :)
<pitti> but I'll make on eup
<nessita> pitti: oh right!
<pitti> nessita: btw, isn't "natty" a cute nickname?
<pitti> incidentally, my wife is also being called "Netti", which sounds just the same
<pitti> so she likes it already :)
<pitti> nessita: ok, merged
<pitti> nessita: I'm not uploading yet, it'll still take about a week anyway until stuff gets accepted
<pitti> and until then it's likely that trunk gets more changes
<nessita> pitti: I'm Naty, you know
<nessita> pitti: thanks a lot for the merge
<pitti> nessita: that's why I asked you whether you think it's a cute name :)
<nessita> it's extremely cute. Is the best name ever! :-P
 * nessita loves herself
<asac> pitti: i remember there were talks at some point to include source code in the retracer output at some point. was that dropped due to resources or for being too hard to do?
<asac> (many some points ;))
<asac> jcastro: i am in linaro->1on1 now
<pitti> it just keep crashing
<mvo> cyphermox: did you had any more success wit h converting the synaptic menu to gtkbuilder ?
<nessita> pitti: I'd like to build the nattty package for ubuntu-sso-client, and I wonder, I've branched the package branch but when doing bzr merge-upstream I'm reading "Using distribution maverick". Am I making a mistake?
<cyphermox> mvo: no, there's still the issue with menus
<kenvandine> nessita, that's because your running maverick
<cyphermox> mvo: I was hoping to find a way to have the converted files still openable with glade, but so far no luck
<nessita> kenvandine: shall I move to natty? or shall I continue as always?
<jcastro> asac: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<kenvandine> nessita, doesn't matter until you are ready to upload to natty
<nessita> kenvandine: I'm trying to build the package of usssoc for natty
<pitti> at this point, natty == maverick
<kenvandine> nessita, yeah, but right now they are the same
<kenvandine> pitti, is natty open even?
<pitti> kenvandine: you can upload, but toolchain freeze
<kenvandine> ah, cool
<mvo> cyphermox: is upstream any help? i.e. are they interessted in fixing those issues?
 * kenvandine subscribes to changes :)
<cyphermox> mvo: I haven't checked yet
<mvo> thanks
<cyphermox> mvo: this week I'll be doing certification testing, there's a need for more hands in the lab to get this all done asap
<cyphermox> mvo: I'll probably get back to synaptic this evening though, I hope to get that sorted real soon
<nessita> kenvandine: understood, thanks
<mvo> cyphermox: cool, keep me updated, I will also try to give it a bit of my time
<mpt> hm
<mpt> mvo, USC is sitting idle but using ~70% CPU. Anything I can do to report a useful bug?
<mpt> actually it's fluctuating between 70% and 90%
<cyphermox> mvo: ok
<mvo> mpt: could you pastebin/mail me the output of "ps afx" ?
<asac> jcastro: sent you summary suggestion and two more comments
<asac> thanks
<asac> jcastro: let me know when you updated the track description so i can review how it looks next to the other ones :)
<pitti> mpt: letting "strace -o /tmp/usc.trace -vv -p `pidof software-center`" run for a few seconds, and attaching /tmp/usc.trace to a bug might help, too
<pitti> mvo: ^ FYI
<jcastro> asac: check it now
<jcastro> asac: the columns look messed up to you?
<nessita> kenvandine: what am I missing to being able to propose for merger this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.1.1
<kenvandine> nessita, what is happening?
<nessita> kenvandine: I pushed that branch but I don't have the "propose to merge" option
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> maybe because there is no natty branch yet at lp:ubuntu/ ?
<kenvandine> james_w, ^^
<nessita> kenvandine: I'm guessing the natty "trunk" branch has to be created... since bzr branch lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-sso-client fails
<GPenguin> hi guys. lets say i notice a significant performance problem with "GtkTextView - Add text" within Ubuntu releases, then where would i go to find some support in investigating this further?
<GPenguin> e.g. a benchmark for 1000 test cycles takes 100 seconds compared to other systems with 20 to 40 seconds
<hyperair> asac: i've been told that the openvpn plugin for network-manager is broken on ubuntu. have you heard any such reports?
<jibel> didrocks, about bug 657371, As guest,  am I supposed to not access anything in /home even from a terminal ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657371 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Ubuntu Netbook Edition maverick doesn't have a guest session (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657371
<didrocks> jibel: it should behave like the desktop guest session, which means, no access to /home, right
<jibel> didrocks, okay, that's a failed then :(
<didrocks> jibel: oh, you can access it?
<jibel> didrocks, right
<didrocks> urgh, /me checks on the netbook
<didrocks> what's weird is that it's the same bin which is launched
<jibel> didrocks, I'm logged as guest and using 0.17 of gdm-guest-session
<didrocks> and then, should be the same apparmor profile
<didrocks> jibel: I can't access to it there
<didrocks> jibel: did you check with the desktop session?
<jibel> didrocks, no, trying that now
<jibel> didrocks, same result with desktop session
<didrocks> jibel: I this this is something in your local configuration then. Is apparmor activated? can you try to revert to 0.16 and check you have the same behavior?
<jibel> didrocks, It was installed less than 1 hour ago from the latest iso
<didrocks> jibel: can you try at reverting to 0.16?
<didrocks> s/at//
<jibel> didrocks, doing...
<asac> hyperair: no. .check with cyphermox who owns this topic now
<hyperair> cyphermox: have you heard of any failures with the nm-openvpn plugin recently?
<jibel> didrocks, same result with 0.16
<jibel> didrocks, aa-status tells that apparmor is loaded
<hyperair> didrocks: do you know of any test case that can be used for libgpod? i don't have an ipod so i'm really clueless about it
<didrocks> jibel: so, the bug is different and it's not a regression from 0.17. I have a fresh install there (from Friday) with a new /home and I can't access to it from either 0.16 or 0.17 in desktop or netbook session
<didrocks> hyperair: I think just state that plugin an ipod, seeing it appearing in rhythmbox and moving a file to it is enough
<hyperair> okay
<jibel> didrocks, hm. rebooting everything just to be sure.
<cyphermox> hyperair, what failures do you see?
<jibel> didrocks, that's ok the apparmor profile was not loaded.
<hyperair> cyphermox: not me, a friend of a friend.
<didrocks> jibel: ok, weird, false alarm then :)
<jibel> didrocks, yeah :-)
<hyperair> cyphermox: apparently someone was ranting in #openvpn about how ubuntu's openvpn plugin was completely broken
<cyphermox> hyperair, ok.. the only thing I'm aware of is that system-wide connections don't write the secret they had as a user-specific connection to the keyfile
<cyphermox> hyperair, I tested openvpn on a test account and it seemed to work fine
<hyperair> cyphermox: i'll pass the message over then. thanks.
<cyphermox> hyperair, fwiw the test account I used was swissvpn with default settings.. I was definitely connected and able to reach their test pages
<hyperair> okay
<mpt> mvo, you and chrisccoulson and probably glatzor and I should talk sometime soon about what to do about bug 634915, bug 621031, and bug 533058
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634915 in ubufox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "software-center doesn't Provide apturl, or replace it in the seed (affects: 1) (heat: 126)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634915
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621031 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Opening .deb file in Maverick still launches gdebi (affects: 3) (heat: 85)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621031
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 533058 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Applications that install packages should work when packages are downloading with Software Center (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533058
<mpt> ideally with a whiteboard :-)
<mvo> mpt: the last one is simple, we just make gnome-codec-install part of software-center
<mvo> mpt: for the other ones, we need to adjust the priorty so that s-c wins over gdebi/apturl. I'm not sure how to do that, but I'm sure chrisccoulson and seb128 know
<mpt> mvo, does it still make sense to make gnome-codec-install part of USC even if the interface is very different?
<seb128> mvo, mpt: the second one is likely an user setting
<mvo> mpt: I guess not, but we can port it to aptdaemon (if that hasn't been done already)
<mvo> hm, actually - gnome-codec-install should use aptdaemon now by default
<mvo> I thought that I did some work on this for maverick final
<mvo> so we should be good here
<mpt> mvo, right, but then if (for example) we want to handle PackageKit font installation requests, either we have a gnome-font-install that duplicates gnome-codec-install's interface, or we move that interface into python-aptdaemon-gtk.
<mpt> And have aptdaemon say "oh, a PackageKit API request, I know how to do those"
<mvo> mpt: the sessioninstaller is meant for this, to provide a PK compatible session API
<mvo> mpt: we have it in maverick by default
<mvo> mpt: it works for e.g. requesting a missing cdrdao in brasero already
 * mpt finds http://wiki.debian.org/SessionInstaller
<mpt> mvo, so, it shouldn't be necessary for both gnome-codec-install and sessioninstaller to exist, right?
<Cimi> seb128: did you manage to set up the ppa for gtk+ 3.0?
<seb128> Cimi, working on it
<mvo> mpt: right, sessioninstaller should be able to provide this feature, I'm not sure its implementing it 100%, but that is easy to find out
<mpt> mvo, would it help to mail the three of you about it? It seems like we should be able to get rid of at least one of them
<mvo> mpt: sounds good to me, sessioninstaller is definitely the way to go IMO
<mpt> ok
<Cimi> seb128: poke me when you have a link!
<Cimi> and thanks ;)
<mpt> mvo, sent
<didrocks> pitti: tomorrow, when you get a chance, can you ack the unity SRU for bug #657838? (there will be a NEWing needed too) Despite the all good update reports, I didn't think and get feedback from people having ubuntu-netbook metapackage uninstalled :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657838 in unity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "unity was not installed on upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657838
<nessita> kenvandine: did james_w answered about merging against natty ussoc?
<kenvandine> nessita, nope
<kenvandine> not that i saw :)
<nessita> kenvandine: yeah, me neither
<kenvandine> i noticed a couple hours ago that today is supposed to be a holiday for me... so i decided to slack a little :)
<nessita> kenvandine: good choice!
<kenvandine> amazing how easy it is to not realize when it is a holiday with such a distributed group :)
<didrocks> pitti: please ignore the first upload. I found the root cause and there is an additional "nice to have" fix. The second should be ok
<chrisccoulson> hi robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey!
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, how are you? did you have a good vacation?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, yeah, really good
<chrisccoulson> excellent!
<chrisccoulson> where did you go? or just relaxing?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I was thinking about you. Do you know what is the current state of Tracker? Are they pushing it into gnome? Would it make sense to write an application depending on it or is it still to exotic?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, yeah, you could write applications that depend on it ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, married in fiji, then honeymoon through europe (mostly greek islands)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ok, lets me rephrase it - is there any chance for it to become a part of default installation in Ubuntu? Not even the filesystem crawler but the rest of it :)
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, oh, i didn't know that. congratulations :)
<kklimonda> robert_ancell: nice, congratulations. :)
<robert_ancell> thanks all!
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i'm not sure about it being in the default installation. it depends whether anything needs it ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: but is it ready for developing applications that use it?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, not sure. if you were developing an application against it, you'd want to use 0.9
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks - I'll take a look at it
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Coongratulations!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Oh wow! Congrats!
<micahg> robert_ancell: congrats
<chrisccoulson> would somebody mind sponsoring bug 625793 and bug 658777  for me please? (they are the same branch)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625793 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Regression: Multiple Keyboard Layouts unusable: continuously changes layout + 100% CPU usage [updated] (affects: 259) (dups: 23) (heat: 1200)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658777 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Invalid reads in keyboard plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658777
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-12
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Are the bugs ready to go SRU wise?
<TheMuso> Woo! Natty is having its toolchain prepared.
<hyperair> pitti: Bug #652855 now has a test case and rationale.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652855 in libgpod (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Please fakesync libgpod 0.7.95-1 from Debian experimental to maverick-updates (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652855
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> hyperair: ah, good
 * pitti will do the morning SRU round then :)
<hyperair> thanks =)
<hyperair> pitti: just got the accepted mail. thanks!
<pitti> no problem
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> pitti: Guten Morgen, thanks for the approval :)
<pitti> hey didrocks, yw
<pitti> I'll watch NEW
<pitti> it should only be NEW on i386
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> how are you, btw?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
 * pitti crossed the "1000 pushups" mark last night :)
<didrocks> oh really? I'll only cross the 900 today :-)
<didrocks> congrats in any case :-)
 * pitti updates the wiki
<pitti> 900 is great!
<pitti> I primarily keep the count on a sheet of paper on my wall
<pitti> so I'm sloppy with wiki updates
<didrocks> hehe :-) I'm keeping it into my head rather, as I try to do everytime the same number (30/30/30/15) each day
<didrocks> adding more and more with the time :)
<pitti> didrocks: n-l NEWed
<didrocks> pitti: thank! I think I can have a test at it, will that enable pushing it to -updates sooner? (I think that most of people upgrading without ubuntu-netbook installed and having this issue will be this week)
<pitti> didrocks: yes, if you can confirm that the debs from the archive still work, and perhaps test an upgrade in that scenario (chroot/pbuilder will do), we can push it out soon
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'm preparing a chroot, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: it's not published yet
<didrocks> pitti: I'll monitor the publisher or pick from launchpad directly. The time to prepare my lucid chroot will take time already :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson: need a sponsor for bug 625793?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625793 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Regression: Multiple Keyboard Layouts unusable: continuously changes layout + 100% CPU usage [updated] (affects: 266) (dups: 23) (heat: 1240)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> did you try to build gtk3 from the debian svn?
<slomo> sjoerd did, apparently it works :) i've installed his packages
<slomo> but you need glib 2.27 :P
<seb128> right, I've that installed in a ppa there
<seb128> but the static build fails for me on some missing include
<seb128> I've commented the static build for now
<seb128> it's somewhat useless and wins a build which is nice when you rebuild several times gtk
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though you had upload rights for gsd
<seb128> is it broken now?
<slomo> seb128: no idea, ask sjoerd what he did ;)
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<seb128> ^ there is a first gtk3 build there
<seb128> or rather it's building
<seb128> could be useful for those who want to start porting code
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i've ever had upload rights for g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> let me check ;)
<seb128> hum ok
<seb128> I'm wondering why, that seems pretty desktopish, are other derivative using g-s-d?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, you're right, i do!
<chrisccoulson> i never used to though
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll upload my fix to maverick-proposed
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> that's a very noisy bug
<didrocks> let me guess… the "switch layout" one? :)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, that's the one
<didrocks> won \o/
<chrisccoulson> it's pretty much a 1 liner to fix that, but i've also fixed a memory error too
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh great! :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson is made of awesome
<chrisccoulson> :)
 * didrocks hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<didrocks> great work on bug fixing :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, firefox 4 is going to ship with Bing in the list of search engines
<chrisccoulson> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/10/06/refreshing-the-firefox-search-bar/
<seif_> mvo, mpt I want to wrtie the article to cal lfor developers to work on Software-Center + Zeitgeist integration
<seif_> it will help new developers look into zeitgeist as well as s-c
<seif_> therefore we need ideas
<mpt> seif_, great
<seif_> 3 things we would like ot have S-C d owiht Zeitgeist
<seif_> the article will be on pgo and ubuntu
<seif_> as well as omgubuntu
<mvo> seif_: I'm about to leave for lunch, but I think that this is a good idea, the zeitgeist stuff opens up whole new capabilities
<mvo> seif_: a brainstorm of ideas would be good too, I'm sure people will come up with lots of creative ideas
 * mvo is really at lunch now and will read scrollback
<seif_> mpt and mvo ok so i will call for brainstorming in comments
<seif_> then we can choose the best 3 and actually provide mentorship for them
<seif_> i am ready to provide mentroship
<didrocks> seif_: just being curious, what's the 3 things you want to achieve on your personal list? :-)
<Cimi> seb128: any good news on the gtk+ 3.0 front? ;) still thrilled :D
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo. would it be possible to also get bug 656881 in to lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656881 in update-manager (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) ""Install" button sometimes doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656881
<seb128> Cimi, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<seb128> Cimi, it's only gtk so far, no theme or other libraries
<Cimi> super cool
 * Cimi let's broke my system with seb128's ppa
<seb128> ;-)
<Cimi> ops, break!
<seb128> no way ;-)
<seb128> btw it's not a gtk update it's a new version
<Cimi> that might imply a completely breakage
<Cimi> 2~
<seb128> you will need to install libgtk3.0-0
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> oh ok
<seb128> no, it implies it will not touch your gtk2
<seb128> so it should probably not break anything
<Cimi> yeah
<mvo> chrisccoulson: hey, I think so
<mvo> chrisccoulson: but isn't that the policykit-1-gnome issue?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: oh, sorry, this one
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I can prepare a sru
<chrisccoulson> mvo - excellent, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - are you working on the SRU for pango, or do you want me to do that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you can do it you want
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks. i'll do that one now
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> I was planning to work on some surs
<seb128> srus
<seb128> but I got sidetracked in starting gtk3 work
<seb128> I want those to be available in a ppa this week to unblock other people
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> any idea why I can't propose for merge the a natty package for ussoc? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.1.1
<nessita> seems like lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-sso-client doesn't exist... at least I couldn't branch it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we should probably only upgrade to pango 1.28.2, rather than 1.28.3. The later version only has a single change which bumps the GIR version
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we want this: http://git.gnome.org/browse/pango/commit/?h=1.28&id=b7dd5c0ca11672510f5ab870719a46b01c5a6df4
<seb128> nessita, hey, how are you?
<seb128> nessita, you should wait a bit, they are still sorting issues to open the new release serie, updates don't go through anyway yet
<seb128> ok, another session restart and I should be done for a bit
 * Cimi much work porting a gtk+ engine to gtk+3.0... easy but a lot :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, that was not a great idea, but back to normal
<seb128> hum, in fact not
<seb128> be back in a bit
<nessita> seb128: welcome back :-)
<nessita> thanks for the info re the natty package
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> sorry I had some stability issue, better after a restart
<nessita> guys, I'm getting a report for the ussoc package where usso failed to install due to:
<nessita> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 9: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found
<nessita> but the package has the following require:
<nessita>  dpkg (>=1.15.7.2),
<nessita> and in the report Dependencies.txt shows that dpkg version is 1.15.8.4ubuntu3
<nessita> any idea why this failed? bug report is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/658765
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658765 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-sso-client 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127 (dup-of: 658768)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658768 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-sso-client 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127 (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> nessita, you need a predepends
<Laney> raphael blogged about using maingscript-helper recently
<nessita> Laney: have a link at hand? :-)
<Laney> http://raphaelhertzog.com/2010/10/07/the-right-way-to-remove-an-obsolete-conffile-in-a-debian-package/
<seb128> ups, ctrl-w doesn't do what I want
<seb128> nessita, sorry I was say, you need to Pre-Depends on the new dpkg
<seb128> since that once needs to be available when your preinst runs
<nessita> seb128: right, I'll make a new package.
<seb128> new dpkg -> the one which has the helper you use
<nessita> yes, dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
<didrocks> I'm always confused by the debian policy telling "When a package declaring a pre-dependency is about to be unpacked " where in fact, it's before the preinst
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, pango is pushed to bzr now
<chrisccoulson> (i can't upload that one)(
<nessita> seb128: so, I can't branch lp:ubuntu/maverick-proposed/ubuntu-sso-client either (I need to package a couple of SRUs). What am I missing?
<bilalakhtar> seb128: maverick-proposed isn't open yet, you need to branch from maverick instead
<bilalakhtar> sorry
<bilalakhtar> nessita: ^^
<nessita> bilalakhtar: I see. And how shall the procedure for a SRU follow?
<nessita> I mean, if I don't branch -proposed :-)
<bilalakhtar> nessita: When you will propose merge, you will need to propose to maverick only
<bilalakhtar> the sponsor will upload to proposed
<bilalakhtar> of course, you will need to specify proposed in changelog
<nessita> bilalakhtar: I never specify the version on the changelog... I was told the sponsor sets the version accordingly
<bilalakhtar> nessita: what version?
<bilalakhtar> I mean
<bilalakhtar> foo (0.1.2-3ubuntu2.1) maverick; urgency=low
<bilalakhtar> will become
<bilalakhtar> foo (0.1.2-3ubuntu2.1) maverick0proposed; urgency=low
<bilalakhtar> *maverick-proposed
<nessita> bilalakhtar: yeah, I don't set that, I leave the UNRELEASED string
<bilalakhtar> nessita: yes you can
<nessita> bilalakhtar: I know I can (I know how to use an editor! :-P), but seb128 told me in last platform sprint that I should leave that field to be changed by the sponsor
<bilalakhtar> nessita: ah, if seb128 said that, leave it like that then
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> he's like a God or something, right?
<cyphermox> bilalakhtar, this is likely because when working in a branch, the sponsor runs dch -r / debcommit -r, and the default commit message is "releasing <version>"; whereas dch -r automatically sets the release field to what it should be instead of UNRELEASED
<cyphermox> well, not just the sponsor, but when one uploads a package :)
<cyphermox> good morning btw :)
<nessita> hello cyphermox
<cyphermox> hi
<nessita> sponsor wanted! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.4/+merge/38221
<Laney> nessita: changelog doesn't say anything about the pre-depends change
<jcastro> seb128: let's ambush rickspencer3 today wrt. blueprints.
<rickspencer3> jcastro, in point of fact, I wanted to ask you about that
<nessita> Laney: nopes, it doesn't, you're right. I didn't realize I had to add it, I usually just add the changelog from the upstream project
<jcastro> aha, perfect!
<nessita> Laney: is on the bzr log, shall I add it the same?
<Laney> nessita: And that bug you reference in the commit message is a dupe ;-)
<rickspencer3> jcastro, where can I see some organized lists of the blueprints registred to date for Natty?
<Laney> nessita: as changleogs are what users (and the SRU team) see, I'd say so
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<nessita> Laney: I'll fix that, thanks!
<jcastro> the link at the bottom takes you to the "pending" ones people are submitting
<jcastro> which is the link you'll want to check regularly
<rickspencer3> jcastro, can I see them listed by track?
<rickspencer3> also, I'd like to be able to list them by team if possible
<rickspencer3> jcastro, does stuff like this work: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n?searchtext=*-foundations-*
<rickspencer3> ?
<jcastro> rickspencer3: clicking on the column sorts them by name, which is are the tracks
<jcastro> yes, it does
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, made it back in one piece?
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes indeed
<rickspencer3> slept until 4am, so not too much jet lag this time ;)
<rickspencer3> I discovered this morning that my neighborhood is owned by cats at 4am
<pitti> heh; they were screaming?
<rickspencer3> no, just a bit shocked to see a person walking by
<rickspencer3> some ran, some stretched out to be petted ;)
<jcastro> my cat tried to kill me the other day, I never did manage to get him in the carrier to get to the vet.
 * jcastro carries the scars
<jcastro> rickspencer3: as long as you stick to the naming convention it should be fine
<jcastro> rickspencer3: jono's mail to -devel explains it
<jcastro> but basically
<jcastro> $track-$team-n-$title
<kenvandine> jcastro, we know who the boss is there :)
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3, welcome back!
<nessita> Laney: fixes added and pushed!
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I can't actually sponsor it though :P
<nessita> Laney: is ok, thanks for the pointers :-)
<Laney> np
<nessita> sponsor wanted! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.4/+merge/38221
<mpt> mvo, hi, for bug 449337
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 449337 in software-center (Ubuntu) "does not support --addon-cd (regression from g-a-i) (affects: 2) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449337
<mpt> mvo, when the disc has been previously added, but is not inserted right now, how much would USC know about the packages on it?
<mvo> mpt: the packages are stored by apt, it knows what packages are on what disk
<mvo> mpt: meta-data is more problematic as this is currently not considered by apt at all
<mpt> mvo, does it know all their descriptions, icons?
<mpt> hm
<mpt> So it doesn't even know their titles?
<mvo> mpt: we should add something for that to apt, that will do no harm (a meta-data fetcher)
<mvo> mpt: correct, it will know only about packages
<mpt> ok
<mvo> mpt: unless the CD is inserted
<mvo> mpt: we could make that a requirement for now, I'm not sure what the best UI for this is
<mvo> mpt: the trouble with remembering is that users tend to misplace cds
<mpt> I'm working on the interface design now
<mpt> A way to add a CD, and a way to remove it
<mvo> and for usb sticks its even worse, people erase them etc
<mvo> so maybe the answer is to not remember those packages permanently
<mpt> And three versions of the main pane: (1) it's inserted but not added, (2) it's added but not currently inserted, and (3) it's both added and inserted.
<tedg> mterry, Hey, so the gtk3 merge requests from a while back, are those the "blessed way" of doing GTK 3 now?
<tedg> mterry, I know it's changed a couple of times and I'm honest not sure what's the right way anymore :)
<mterry> tedg, what, the --with-gtk=2/3?
<mterry> tedg, AFAIK there is no super-official way to do it.  The list came down on the side of an argument, not a flag like --with-gtk3.  As for the format of the argument 2 vs 2.0 or whether to use enable or with, I don't think there was concensus
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, and the building a new lib name (i.e. libindicator3)
<mterry> tedg, as for a new lib name, you need *some* new lib name for parallel installability.  I believe libunique did that (libunique3)
<mterry> tedg, not sure about other examples.  There hasn't been much official guidance for the transition for libraries
<tedg> mterry, Okay, and so then what should the pkgconfig file point to, or should there be two?
<mterry> tedg, there needs to be two for parallel installability
<seb128> hey mterry
<mterry> seb128, heyo
<seb128> mterry, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<mterry> seb128, ^^ guidance?
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, yeah.  But it means that every other package has to upgrade manually...
<seb128> gtk3 first build
<mterry> seb128, ah nice
<mterry> tedg, yeah, as they do for gtk3 itself
<seb128> mterry, guidance on what topic exactly?
<seb128> you need to rename the pkgconfig yes
<mterry> seb128, library naming for the transition to gtk3 and common configure arguments for it
<seb128> not sure there is an official way, any configure flag naming will do
<seb128> --with-gtk=... works fine
<mterry> tedg, you want it to be manual for consumers because getting the wrong version of gtk is disasterous for them, so you don't want them to accidentally upgrade a library they use to gtk3
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I'm just thinking of libindicator, which really isn't something we want parallel installable.... it's basically just a connector between the indicators and unity/applet.
<mterry> tedg, well, then you need a flag day for all reverse-depends
<seb128> would it work to load indicators using different gtk versions?
<mterry> tedg, in which you port all of them to gtk3
<mterry> seb128, in the same process, no
<seb128> ok, so you sort of need this all reverse-depends upload
<desrt> can someone explain ia32-libs to me?
<mterry> seb128, well, the panel can just not load old gtk2 indicators without forcing a mass port (lost functionality, but no FTBFS)
<mterry> seb128, not much of a distinction, I suppose because of how important indicators are
<seb128> right
<tedg> So we'll need to bump the indicator directory as well.
<mterry> seb128, tedg: but there needs to be a way for gtk2 apps to talk to the panel
<tedg> mterry, ?  Why?
<mterry> tedg, well, for universe and things that aren't porting right away.  For example, do you want to force banshee to port to gtk3 to continue showing in the panel?
<desrt> is the indicator stuff straight dbus or is there a panel-side .so?
<tedg> mterry, Ah, no.  You're confusing libindicator and libappindicator.  Applications use the second one, but only stuff we maintain use the first.  So we do want || install for the second, but not the first.
<tedg> desrt, Panel side so
<desrt> definitely separate install dir, then
<tedg> desrt, For some of the custom menu items, etc.
<desrt> dlopen()ing a gtk2-linked .so into a gtk3 app tends to be quite fatal
<mterry> tedg, so only reverse depends are indicators themselves?  I see.  That's not so bad for a flag day
<kenvandine> sigh.... today's kernel update breaks suspend on my laptop
 * kenvandine looks for bug reports
<tedg> Does libgtk2-dev and libgtk3-dev conflict so that you can't accidentally have both?
<desrt> no.  they are fully parallel-installable
<tedg> Doesn't that seem like a bad idea?
<desrt>  /usr/share/gtk-2.0/ vs /usr/share/gtk-3.0/
<desrt> well, they have different pkgconfig name...
<desrt> it's as if they're two completely separate unrelated libraries
<seb128> tedg, no they don't
<desrt> except that they violently explode if you try to use both (by virtue of using each others namespace)
<tedg> That if you use at the same time they blow up :)
<seb128> tedg, not sure what is your issue with that?
<desrt> we actually have a check in gtk_init() that if it sees symbols that it knows belog to "the other" gtk, it aborts straight away
<tedg> I guess there's no way to say "can be installed at the same time" but not "can't be build-deps at the same time."
<tedg> Because installed isn't really an issue, but build-deps is.
<seb128> well it's up to the maintainer to not screw
<desrt> tedg: i could imagine a single package that wants to install a gtk2 and gtk3 version of itself depending on both gtk2 and gtk3
<seb128> well any lib that do a build for each
<tedg> Ah, yeah.
<seb128> ie 2 builds from the same source, one gtk2 and one gtk3 one
 * tedg doesn't trust these "maintainer" people ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> here's a fun example:
<desrt> it might make sense to port banshee's app indicator .so to link against gtk3
<desrt> and leave banshee as gtk2 (since it's a lot more work)
<seb128> out of the fact that appindicators are not different .so
<seb128> they are a libappindicator api used in the application
<seb128> the same way that the notification area is used
<tedg> Yeah, appindicators are all dbus, so we're good there.
<desrt> ah.  right.
<seb128> hum maybe not in the banshee case, they probably did it as a .so indeed
<desrt> don't they have that music-player-over-dbus spec they use?
<seb128> but banshee gtk2 probably can't load a gtk3 .so
 * tedg is tired of thinking about all this.  Let's just never upgrade library versions, ever, okay? :)
<seb128> lol
<tedg> desrt, Yes, MPRIS.
<desrt> tedg: expect it again in 3-5 years
<seb128> right, the banshee case is a non issue now
<seb128> we stopped using an appindicator for music players
<seb128> we just use mpris over dbus
<mclasen> desrt: its a lot more painful that it has to be, due to our unholy mess of dependencies, and modules mixing apps, services and libraries...
 * desrt feels a little heat from that statement
<nessita> kenvandine: hello! could sponsor an upload into maverick-proposed? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/maverick/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-client-1.0.4/+merge/38221
<nessita> could you*
<kenvandine> nessita, sure
<nessita> kenvandine: I couldn't branch maverick-proposed nor merge propose against, so I use maverick as per bilalakhtar's advice
<kenvandine> ok
<Sarvatt> darn, seeing minecraft on here made me think it was actually available for purchase in the software center - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features :)
<Laney> that's a bit weird if it isn't
<pitti> baptistemm: bonjour! would you like to merge bluez with debian unstable?
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: it would be a great idea
<jcastro> seb128: I see karl nailed that 100% CPU bug?
<seb128> jcastro, no, chrisccoulson did
<jcastro> woo!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<jcastro> seb128: do you have more bugs for him?
<seb128> jcastro, wondering what karl has been doing though for a week
<seb128> is he still working?
<jcastro> I thought he was working with you?
<jcastro> that was my impression
<seb128> it seems it has spent one week on this g-s-d bug chrisccoulson fixed so not sure what's up there
<chrisccoulson> nice, i just ported my first extension to ff-4 \o/
<chrisccoulson> and all without a debugger, seeing as JS debugging is currently broken
<Riddell> seb128: could you update your weekly meeting reminder template to include the meeting time?  that way I wouldn't have to look it up every week :)
<seb128> Riddell, it's a wiki, feel free to do it ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/MeetingTemplate
<cyphermox_> brb
<Cimi> seb128: porting an engine to gtk+ 3.0 is much much much longer than I expected :)
<seb128> hey there
<cyphermox_> hey
 * kenvandine waves
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, kenvandine, Riddell, pitti, mterry, cyphermox, tkamppeter: hey
 * pitti waves
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<seb128> starts being challenging to forget nobody
<seb128> how is everybody?
 * mterry says great!
<kenvandine> great!
<seb128> congratulation to all on a a great maverick release
<tremolux> hey!
<didrocks> great!
<seb128> but as you know it never stays quiet long there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-10-12
 * pitti ♥ natty
<seb128> I guess there is no much updates
<seb128> we careful to typos btw
<pitti> seb128: ?
<seb128> naty is nessita, natty is the new ubuntu
<seb128> but she's not there so it's not fun
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> anyway let's get started
<pitti> seb128: yes, and Netti is my wife :)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: try again next week? :-)
<pitti> (pronounced the same)
<seb128> didrocks, :p
<kenvandine> pitti, oh confusing :)
<seb128> I guess status updates will be short
<pitti> 1. release 2. sleep 3. merge
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> maybe just do a summary of the maverick feedback
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<seb128> if you expect some sru or not
<seb128> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<pitti> from an SRU POV I can report that things are much quieter than usual
<seb128> partner update? ;-)
<kenvandine> sure... natty planning and a couple SRUs
<kenvandine> nothing particular to report, yet
<kenvandine> everyone is preparing for UDS
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that's wanted
<pitti> I guess partly because maverick was a solid release, and also because we've been quite liberal with post-RC updates
<seb128> next cycle will be busy and the lts was only one cycle away
<pitti> which wasn't without risk, but has gone well
<seb128> I for one decided to move full speed to the new version early
<seif_> mvo, and mpt so back to the issue at hand
<seb128> seif_, hey, we are in a meeting at the moment can you wait it's over ?
<pitti> seif_: sorry, we currently (ab)use the channel for our meeting
<seif_> what 3 features would u like to see in S-C that are not fully implemented yet
<pitti> seif_: perhaps we can temporarily redirect you to #u-devel?
<kenvandine> i am very pleased and surprised how smooth things went considering the amount of late changes
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> whew :)
<seb128> thanks kenvandine, let's keep moving with status updates
<seb128> didrocks, hey, anything you want to mention?
<seb128> (will be easier asked this way)
<seb128> no need to bother doing a status update if there is nothing to say ;-)
<didrocks> not a lot to say as of today. UNE 10.10 kindly released.
<didrocks> Of course, we now got, some bugs and try to catch up with them.
<didrocks> Planning on what to discuss at UDS is now in order.
<didrocks> short :)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> tremolux, hey, anything you want to mention?
<seb128> as a status update I mean
<tremolux> sure  :)
<tremolux> * Software Center 3.0.4 released with 10.10
<tremolux> * Ratings and Reviews has been kicked off and is shaping up to be the first new major feature for Software Center in Natty
<tremolux> * We have been merging some very cool new Zeitgeist integration features from Seif Lofty
<tremolux> * Planning for Natty cycle in progress
<tremolux> just some stuff we are getting going with
<seb128> great
<tremolux> but of course it's all about 10.10 today  :D
<seb128> great release, with rating and reviews landing I guess s-c will be even happier ;-)
<seb128> let's see what else we get next cycle
<seb128> tremolux, thanks
<seb128> no pedro, so no bug status update I guess
<tremolux> you're welcome  :)
 * Riddell coughs politely
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> Riddell, hey ;-)
<seb128> sorry I somewhat forgot about the kubuntu update
<Riddell>  * 10.10 is out!  no major problems so far
<Riddell>  * SRUs for kdelibs, choqok, qoauth, bluedevil in progress
<Riddell>  * specs to be registered today, just need to sort out the ideas at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<seb128> how did maverick go for you? ;-)
<Riddell> maverick is all good, X and compositing was our biggest trouble area but that's upstream's fault
<seb128> ok, great, I see you are well organized as usual ;-)
<Riddell> also I got down from 4000 to <100 unread e-mails today :)
<seb128> impressive ;-)
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> ok, so no release status from me today
<seb128> but new topic: blueprints
<seb128> is everybody clear on what to do there?
<seb128> just give some thinking to what you would like to get done next cycle and register blueprints for those
<seb128> jcastro wrote an email to the list "Naming sessions in Launchpad for UDS"
<seb128> read it if you didn't
<seb128> the summary is that the naming to use is "$trackname-$team-n-$title"
<seb128> jcastro, ^ correct?
<seb128> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-October/031779.html
<seb128> has a summary of the tracks
<kenvandine> make sure you read that mail too, the track names are different :)
<pitti> and please target them at natty now
<pitti> so that they'll appear on the WI tracker
<seb128> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<seb128> your specs should show up there
<seb128> the WI tracker which spams my inbox every hour since yesterday ;-)
<pitti> how can so many specs be approved already??
<pitti> ah, apparently carried over from m
<seb128> right
<seb128> be aware that next cycle will be busy out of specs
<seb128> we will have quite some stack updates, ie gtk3
<didrocks> seb128: it's not in the list until something approved the uds-n target, right?
<seb128> so we will time to handle bugs to that and port code
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<pitti> seb128: that sounds great
<seb128> so don't over-sign for work
<didrocks> someone*
<seb128> didrocks, correct
<pitti> I just have one blueprint for now, which will be a huge one; so I don't actually plan to do more
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is anybody having questions on blueprints registration?
<seb128> or anything to add?
<kenvandine> nope
<chrisccoulson> i've got some which need approving i think
<chrisccoulson> they don't appear on that list
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just tell me which ones after the meeting and I will see if I can approve those
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> or we will track jcastro to get that sorted if that doesn't work
<seb128> ok, seems there is nothing to add
<seb128> great work on maverick everybody
<seb128> let's get ready for UDS now ;-)
<seb128> end of meeting
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> thanks everyone :)
<pitti> and if anyone feels bored, https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html has plenty of stuff :)
<seb128> pitti, do we know when natty opens?
<pitti> seb128: I guess another day or two (still need a kernel upload), but please don't let that stop you
<pitti> unapproved is waiting
<seb128> speaking of getting borred
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtk3
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gsettings
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtkbuilder
<seb128> if you want to work on some of those
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds has a first gtk3 build
<seb128> pitti, btw can you stop builds? it seems the amd64 build it going over and over
<seb128> the i386 built it 19 minutes but amd64 is building for half a day
<pitti> seb128: I can't, no; that requires lamont or elmo
<bcurtiswx_> seems gnomes moving over to 3.0 finally, im assimung we will too?
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, debugging firefox extensions without a debugger is pretty difficult :/
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, we will see where we get
<seb128> we plan to get there though
<bcurtiswx_> Good :)
<seb128> but let's update the stack first and see how much we can port of update without impacting the desktop stability
<seb128> we will do incremental updates
<Riddell> tremolux: where are the docs about how apps get into extras.ubuntu.com ?
<tremolux> Riddell: here's the process:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<Riddell> thanks
<tremolux> Riddell: you're welcome  :)
<dobey> pitti: still around?
<pitti> dobey: o/
<dobey> pitti: hi! what do you mean by "it needs to be built with -v<version in lucid/-updates/-security>" ?
<dobey> pitti: i don't see a -v option to debuild or dpkg-buildpackage?
<pitti> dobey: that's a dpkg-buildpackage option
<dobey> is it undocumented?
<pitti> dobey: it's passed to dpkg-genchanges
<pitti> dobey: no, dpkg-buildpackage manpage says it's a dpkg-genchanges option
<pitti> dobey: it causes all changelog records since the specified version to appear in the generated .changes file
<pitti> dobey: but that's not really relevant for couchdb, we can't just take a maverick backport for lucid and karmic
<dobey> ah ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so those blueprints?
<pitti> dobey: usually we use that option if you do two SRUs in a row without the first one going to -updats
<dobey> right
<dobey> i was just looking for docs on that option, as i didn't really understand the comment fully
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator
<chrisccoulson> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-firefox-4
<chrisccoulson> and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-firefox-pgo-builds
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, I can approve those
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you didn't propose https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-firefox-pgo-builds for the uds it seems, should I do it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we probably don't need to discuss that at UDS, but it should still appear on our list i think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so let's set a serie and not a sprint
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> yw
<dobey> pitti: thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is pgo btw? I guess not people.gnome.org ;-)
<pitti> dobey: you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - profile guided optimization
<chrisccoulson> it will hopefully make things faster ;)
<seb128> great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> if i can get it to build. so far, the profiling step hangs in the PPA builders, and i'm not sure how to debug that really :/
<andreasn> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> andreasn: pong
<devildante> mvo: ping
<andreasn> jcastro, First. Congrats on the 10.10 release. I'm coming all week for UDS, but David and Bryan can only stay a couple of days and are trying to plan their stay
<jcastro> oh awesome, what do you need?
<andreasn> jcastro, do you have any estimate when during the week the Firefox and Thunderbird discussions will be
<andreasn> ?
<jcastro> yes, so here's how you do that
<andreasn> I couldn't find anything in the schedule
<jcastro> when they register in launchpad
<jcastro> make sure they put in there what days they will be attending
<andreasn> oh, so it's kind of up to them?
<jcastro> then we can mark them as "Essential" for the spec
<jcastro> then the session can only be scheduled when all three of you are available
<andreasn> ok, I see
<jcastro> so yes, based on your availablity
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n <-- when they register here
<jcastro> that's the link that they need to make sure they add themselves to
<jcastro> andreasn: they'll need to mark themselves as essential to every tbird spec: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator
<jcastro> like how micahg did there ^^^. It's a checkbox when they subscribe as to wether be essential or not.
 * micahg thought he added all the Mozilla people to our specs
<jcastro> I think you're getting 2 more!
<micahg> \o/
<andreasn> jcastro, ok, will catch bryan in 30 mins or so
 * Cimi is happy to announce murrine is not ported to gtk+ 3.0 :-)
<Cimi> *now
<Cimi> not not :P
<andreasn> Cimi, heh :)
<andreasn> Cimi, but great!
<andreasn> micahg, what mozilla specs are there?
<jcastro> andreasn: keep checking in, the design specs should be landing today/tomorrow if you guys are interested in those
<andreasn> micahg, I'm on other-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator, other-desktop-n-firefox-4 and appselection-n-thunderbird-on-ub...
<micahg> andreasn: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-firefox-4
<micahg> andreasn: there will be one more general team spec that I'll add later this week, I'll add everyone essential from the firefox-4 spec to it
<andreasn> ok, sounds good!
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, I just assigned you 2 evolution bugs
<seb128> didrocks, basically 2 upstream commits to sru if you can, the reported has pointed to upstream bugs and they got fixed in 2.32
<didrocks> that's not kind of you :)
<didrocks> that's better then :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will have a look tomorrow morning :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> I'll try to work on a third in a round
<seb128> didrocks, if you want to reply on the why we don't ship the current version tell him that the 2.312 schedule was decided late and we didn't have ressources to do the update but he's welcome to contribute
<didrocks> (the "mark all as read"
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I've already made similar statement in #evolution
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw did you see robert_ancell connected this week?
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't pay attention (at least, he didn't discuss when I was connected)
<didrocks> seb128: but he made an SRU, doesn't he?
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just wondered if somebody talked to him
<didrocks> no, and as I ignore join/quit…
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i spoke to him briefly last night
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will write him an email
<seb128> just to let him updated on what we are doing
<seb128> he was away for some weeks
<didrocks> good evening guys!
<Cimi> seb128: I could make a gtk3-engines-murrine from git maybe
<seb128> Cimi, I'm about to go for dinner but I will tomorrow
<seb128> Cimi, thanks for working on that btw ;-)
 * Cimi going to the gym club, instead :)
<devildante> YokoZar: around?
<YokoZar> devildante: aye
<devildante> YokoZar: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/software-center/+spec/other-n-wine-software-center
<YokoZar> Saw it :)
<devildante> great :)
<devildante> A little lacking at the moment, though :p
<devildante> YokoZar: any ideas you want to add there?
<YokoZar> link it to a wiki page
<devildante> I create a new wiki page?
<YokoZar> Yeah
<devildante> YokoZar: done and linked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyWineSoftwareCenter
<YokoZar> devildante: I put some content there
<devildante> YokoZar: looks great, thanks :)
<bcurtiswx_> when will we be able to update manager -d  to natty?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx_ - what's stopping you from doing that already? (not that there's really any compelling reason too)
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll wait until after UDS ;)
<Sarvatt> bcurtiswx: after an alpha release probably
<soren> I kind of doubt there's a natty upgrade tool yet.
<micahg> bugabundo already upgraded
<chrisccoulson> oh, right. but you can still sed -ri s/maverick/natty /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get upgrade ;)
<bcurtiswx_> well i want to start "playing" after auto sync starts.. but is there an easy way to use the repos for natty? or will i have to manually do and change all maverick to natty
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, i tend to ask questions right after they're already answered
<bcurtiswx_> thx :)
<chrisccoulson> i really can't think of any reason why people would want to upgrade just now though
<Sarvatt> manually change the sources to natty yeah, it's always like that until the alphas
<chrisccoulson> with the exception of a few bits of the toolchain, natty is actually behind maverick whilst we process SRU's
<bcurtiswx_> chrisccoulson, yeah, im gonna wait until auto sync, wasn't sure if there was a time when natty repos were opened. (if not already) :P
<chrisccoulson> well, the release exists, but it's not open
<Sarvatt> already switched my maverick-changes bookmarks to point at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2010-October/date.html :)
<chrisccoulson> and there's a whole load of SRU's waiting in maverick-proposed that haven't been copied to natty yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: usually when stuff moves to -updates, it gets pocket copied to natty
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's right
 * bcurtiswx_ is learning more new things.. woo
<bcurtiswx_> free education!
<chrisccoulson> i've got "dput ubuntu firefox-4.0" on my terminal and my finger resting on ENTER, waiting for natty to open ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<bcurtiswx_> haha, i played around with 4-0... stayed with chrome
<bcurtiswx_> i hope someone discusses moving the greasemonkey scripts to chrome at thie upcoming UDS
<bcurtiswx_> this*
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: what scripts?
<Sarvatt> same with libdrm and xserver-xorg-video-intel here, so many bug fixes we couldn't get in because of the 10/10 release date move timing badly with upstream releases
<bcurtiswx_> LP
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: already done
<bcurtiswx_> orly?
<chrisccoulson> Sarvatt, yeah. but that didn't really make too much difference for me, as firefox 4.0 was never really going to make it to maverick ;)
<chrisccoulson> even though users asked for it
<bcurtiswx_> im excited for this cycle, we get a few extra weeks :D
<bcurtiswx_> we'll need it for GNOME3.0
<Sarvatt> for sure, it's going to be a *fun* release cycle full of brokenness there :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's going to be crazy
<chrisccoulson> the only advice i can give is "SLEEP BEFORE UDS" ;)
<bcurtiswx_> good cycle to get into packaging :).. at least thats what seb128 keeps telling me :P
<bcurtiswx_> im gonna hate not being at UDS.. someone will have to give jcastro a good word for me for support
<bcurtiswx_> im a poor college student..
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just found out the next DMB meeting is 8AM on Monday at UDS
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<chrisccoulson> i really need to do my core-dev application :/
<bcurtiswx_> you out of the US peeps looking forward to some florida weather (lots of thunderstorms)
<jcastro> I don't make those decisions!
 * bcurtiswx_ hides in corner
<chrisccoulson> i really really like thunderstorms
<chrisccoulson> i went to orlando in the first week of june a few years back, hoping to see lots
<chrisccoulson> and we didn't have any
<chrisccoulson> then there was a thunderstorm every day the week after i left
<chrisccoulson> :(
<bcurtiswx_> chrisccoulson, me too. <--- B.S. Meteorology
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<Cimi> I would like to be added to planet ubuntu, how can I do this since I'm not an ubuntu member yet?
<TheMuso> Cimi: Unless there is a good reason that someone in the Ubuntu community thinks your blog should be sindicated, you need to become an Ubuntu member.
<Cimi> TheMuso: I want to blog about the things I'm doing :-)
<TheMuso> I'm not really the person who can answer your query, and this is somewhat off topic for in here anyway.
<Cimi> yeah I know
<Cimi> ops damn
<Cimi> kenvandine: help pls
<Cimi> i don't know what happened, I pushed in a branch, it was pushed even in trunk
<Cimi> code.launchpad.net/light-themes
<Cimi> it's the first time this happens
<jcastro> Cimi: nice work on the gtk3 port!
<Cimi> ok I've got the error
<Cimi> I did bzr co lp:light-themes and then I pushed in the branch
<Cimi> instead branching light-themes at first
 * Cimi idiot, as always :)
 * Cimi should not work at midnight
<Cimi> thanks jcastro
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-13
<enc0d3> hello everyone
<enc0d3> what's the topic today?
<enc0d3> :)
<Neko__> preinstalled desktop question: if I wanted to ship a custom Ubuntu which had compositing enabled in metacity by default how would I fix it so this happens? Is there a flag I can tweak which overrides the one created for each user and where is it kept (I am sure some gconf template somewhere but the location is a mystery to me). I have the same question about window border icons (border_layout) - this is for an installation of multiple desktops with mul
<Neko__> tiple networked users where everyone seems to get the same OS defaults from the themes etc. and I need to override them without building all new packages
<Neko__> same for desktop backgrounds etc... we're thinking university logo kind of stuff
<RAOF> You'd be looking for gconf schemas (for now)
 * desrt does the gconf is dying dance
<Neko__>  /usr/share/gconf/schemas ?
<Neko__> this is every default in the system?
<desrt> Neko__: it's actually sort of complicated
<desrt> the schemas need to be installed into /etc as well
<RAOF> I'm not actually 100% sure how the schema is calculated; we use dh_gconf to make it magically happen.
<Neko__> but they both need to match?
<desrt> see /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/
<desrt> i have no idea, to be honest
<desrt> i just know that it's quite complicated
<Neko__> the only option I can see right now is to have it done in ~/.bashrc or something and gconf the settings in
<Neko__> but that means making an awesome amount of semi-manual changes on a network
<Neko__> this university has 4000 students..
<Neko__> not to mention we want to rig it so we can ship systems outside of the university with the same configuration
<RAOF> So, I'd check out what we do in a package like ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, which ships gconf defaults.
<Neko__> okay
 * desrt wonders if dconf defaults are used at all yet
<desrt> apparently not
<Neko__> doesn't dconf depend on gconf? :D
<Neko__> okay ubuntu-netbook-default-settings uses update-gconf-defaults which is very confusingly run
<Neko__> there are two lists in the package but they're not installed.. ever.. and somehow two sets of defaults are picked up from an installed location
<Neko__> my god this is freakish. did I recall someone at GNOME saying that Windows sucks because of the registry? :D
<Neko__> oh! I get it
<Neko__> it relies on package install order though. if something updates these settings and it picks up my mandatory and defaults THEN the new package ones, mine will be overwritten anyway
<Neko__> okay, I give up. thanks anyway guys :)
<Neko__> can tell my boss he gets what he gets now and there's not a fun way around it
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, I don't see the new simple-scan in unapproved
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, odd...
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, it's uploaded now
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, thanks; will process it soon
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks :) trying to keep reasonable work hours this week and rest a little!
<mvo> good morning seif_
<seif_>  hi mvo
<seif_> :)
<mvo> :)
<seif_> waaaaaaaaaaah need more sleep but gf keeps taking the blanket away
<mvo> hehe
<hyperair> lol
<seif_> so its off t onag on some zeitgeist devs
<seif_> mvo, does python release memory
<seif_> ?
<mvo> yes, its supposed to at least. you can force it with the python "gc" module, but it will do it periodically itself too
<seif_> we just noticed increase of memory in zeitgeist
<seif_> i mean usually we operate around 5 - 10 MB
<seif_> but in some cases we get t ogo over 30
<seif_> but never really to 40
<seif_> and its stil ltoo much
<seif_> we want to release memory
<seif_> :P
<seif_> mvo, can you please list features you tink zeitgeist can help S-C with
<seif_> i wanna get a call for devs article out
<mvo> I think a client/server "other people use" is useful
<mvo> like "other people use gimp that work a lot with image/png"
<seif_> mvo, yeah but that is too complex and i think I would like to take a better stab at it first
<seif_> other ideas
<mvo> yeah, that is true, I don't have a good idea for a low hanging fruit currently
<seif_> :)
<seif_> mvo, maybe pushing installed/uninstalled and updated events into zeitgeist from s-c
<seif_> another would be replacing the history in s-c
<seif_> another one would be listing you most used apps and the apps you never used
<seif_> it would help the janitor to do better work
<mvo> hm, that is a interessting idea
<mvo> the janitor
<mvo> if the history goes into zeitgeist I think we need to consider way of doing interessting stuff with it
<seif_> mvo, it will be good for us too
<seif_> i was gonne write an apt logger
<seif_> but i think logging throug hs-c is easier
<seif_> it will allow me to give oyu a complete history about when shit was installed
<seif_> and used
<mvo> the canonical source is /var/log/apt/history.log*
<seif_> mvo, another question
<seif_> ok scratc hthe question
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks seb128, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> oh, it looks like the g-s-d fix works for people :)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> great work!
<chrisccoulson> i just need somebody to verify bug 658777 now :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658777 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Invalid reads in keyboard plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658777
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson, seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can do that today
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks, you?
<didrocks> after the g-s-d fix, I guess you feel good :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> i need to figure out why my firefox builds are hanging now :/
<didrocks> seb128: can you please enable the messaging menu turning green when you receive emails in your inbox for a while? I want to ensure it's amd64 only (all reports are on amd64 and only one claims to be on i386)
<didrocks> and I still have no issue there on i386
<seb128> "in your inbox"?
<seb128> it's turning green when receiving messages on my imap servers
<seb128> but  not in my local inbox
<seb128> the one which I use the get emails from a pop server
<seb128> on i386
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, sorry I call that "inbox" as the main folder is named "Inbox" on both my IMAP servers
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks, there are too many reports for people on amd64 to be every people misleading with the local inbox
<seb128> is it working for you?
<didrocks> 10:57:54      didrocks | and I still have no issue there on i386
<seb128> oh I though you were on amd64
<didrocks> no :/
<didrocks> I'm old school apparently :-)
<seb128> there must be people on amd64 there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, mvo?
<chrisccoulson> i'm on amd64
<seb128> do you use evo?
<didrocks> I think he's using thunderbird :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not actually ;)
<chrisccoulson> (not for work anyway)
<seb128> is anybody on amd64 with an evo imap account working? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I have one
<seb128> mvo, could you check if the indicator is turning green when you receive emails in your imap inbox?
<seb128> you need evolution to not be focussed
<seb128> like configure the account to check for emails every few minutes and wait
<seb128> you should get a notification and the indicator turn green
<seb128> I can send you an email if that helps testing ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I don't use evo
<seb128> you also need to make sure you checked the indicator options in the preferences
<seb128> mvo, hum
<seb128> <seb128> is anybody on amd64 with an evo imap account working? ;-)
<seb128> <mvo> seb128: I have one
<mvo> *cough* sorry, I only read up to amd64
<mvo> lalalala
<seb128> lol, no worry
<mvo> I did test it the other day with empathy and that worked
<seb128> dear pitti, make the workitem tracker email only once a day, thanks
<seb128> mvo, well didrocks things the evolution-indicator is buggy on amd64
<didrocks> yeah, people reports that empathy is working, but not evo-indicator
<didrocks> and there are too many people complaining/reporting dupe on amd64 to be only misusage…
<seb128> weird, I didn't see any bug about that on evo
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i get the indicator turn green, but only for messages which don't get filtered in to another folder
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, it's supposed to be Inbox only
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's on amd64?
<didrocks> seb128: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/657837
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657837 in indicator-messages "Broken message indicator with Evolution (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> and dups
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw I confirmed the g-s-d valgrind bugfix
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - excellent, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, 2 affected users and 2 duplicates with no details, I don't think it's significant
<didrocks> seb128: really? because on one dup, I almost ensured that the person had the good option and the right workflow
<didrocks> seb128: but you're more experienced than I in judging the amount of comment needed for becoming a relevant bug, so I trust you and turn on another thing :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm on amd64, yes
<pitti> seb128: my messaging indicator turns green when I receive a jabber message, yes; isn't it supposed to?
<seb128> pitti, but you don't use evo for emails?
<seb128> pitti, didrocks thinks evolution-indicator is buggy on amd64
<pitti> seb128: well, evo shows my mails (local maildir)
<pitti> seb128: but I don't get email notifications in the msg indicator
<seb128> we have several issues there
<seb128> it's not working for non imap accounts there either
<seb128> ie I've a pop account which loads emails in a local inbox
<seb128> that one doesn't work on i386 either
<pitti> right, I don't have an imap account in evo
<pitti> I use offlineimap, and then mutt/evo locally on the Maildir
<seb128> pitti, ok, no worry, gord is helping testing now
<Laney> didrocks: can we get the banshee switch done right away, or is it a post-UDS thing?
<didrocks> Laney: it's a post-UDS I would say, as natty is not opened and I won't have time before UDS I guess
<Laney> ok
<nessita> how can I see the maverick-proposed queue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick-proposed/+queue is a 404
<seb128> nessita, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<seb128> nessita, see the pocket column there
<nessita> right!
<nessita> seb128: so, what needs to happen for a package leave the unapproved queue?
<seb128> nessita, review from somebody in ubuntu-sru
<seb128> they review the queue regularly, it should take less than a week
<seb128> if you are in an hurry you can try to be nice to pitti
<seb128> (he's one of those reviewing sru uploads)
<nessita> seb128: not in a hurry, no. I'll keep my play-nice card for when I really need it ;-)
<nessita> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> bah, how did you want to review blueprints in launchpad
<seb128> there is no way the sort or query on titles
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to get some lunch
<chrisccoulson> before people complain at me for taking over the buildd's
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, did you register any blueprint yet?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> I can find any from you
<kenvandine> not yet
<seb128> can't
<kenvandine> working on it :)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> their in tomboy atm :)
<kenvandine> good morning rickspencer3
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good morning kenvandine and seb128
<kenvandine> recovered yet?
<rickspencer3> well, I stayed in bed until 6am, so that's a good sign
<highvoltage> what happened to rickspencer1 and rickspencer2 and the first 127 sebs!?
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> highvoltage, well, I guess the seb's required more iterations to reach perfection ;)
<seb128> but once they do they are better ;-)
 * seb128 runs
<highvoltage> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you could review the merge proposal on bug #623700?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623700 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Edge condition in idle monitor (affects: 1) (heat: 86)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623700
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I've trying to clean https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+activereviews
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't even know that page existed!
<chrisccoulson> oh, excellent - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+activereviews :)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should review those too ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, kenvandine, chrisccoulson are you guys good for getting blueprints ready?
<kenvandine> working on it
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i had my main ones registered for some time now ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've just reviewed the list for most team people, we miss those from kenvandine mterry bryceh robert_ancell tremulox
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've accepted the ones from chrisccoulson's yesterday and didrocks' just before
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<rickspencer3> I'll have a few for Application Developers track
<seb128> rickspencer3, I will only have one for gnome3, still working on it
<mterry> Ah yes...  I think I'll carry over the quickly one from Maverick at least, lots didn't get done
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<cyphermox> seb128, seen mine?
<rickspencer3> seb128, mterry, didrocks, chrisccoulson, kenvandine, pitti, there is a very good chance that the new Engineering Manager, Desktop will start on Monday!
<seb128> cyphermox, yes, I just wanted to check with dx for the indicator one before accepting it
<mterry> oh, nice
<cyphermox> okie dokie
<kenvandine> oh, cool
<seb128> rickspencer3, great ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: \o/
<pitti> rickspencer3: right on time for the sprint?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i bet you are thrilled :)
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, cool :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: (does that ring a bell? :-) )
<seb128> mterry, maybe check with rickspencer3 what he has in mind for the appdeveloper track
<seb128> rickspencer3, ^ can you update mterry on what you have on your list?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: nice!
<rickspencer3> pitti, yup, he's even coming to the Dx sprint!
<rickspencer3> tbh, I am happy, but a bit sad too
 * rickspencer3 sinff
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
 * seb128 hugs rickspencer3
 * didrocks hugs rickspencer3 as well
<seb128> rickspencer3, I hope you will stay with us on the channel ;-)
 * chrisccoulson hugs rickspencer3 too
 * rickspencer3 hugs back
<rickspencer3> I will probably autojoin this channel forever!
<rickspencer3> sorry guys
<chrisccoulson> yeah, everyone knows this is the coolest channel to hang out ;)
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> I think Jason is a really good person,though
<rickspencer3> next step is for you guys to train him up as you trained me up ;)
<pitti> I'll bring my brain transplant gear
<topyli> hey, how do we make appmenu applet ignore a specific application? like it ignores shotwell?
<topyli> lyx is broken so i would like to work around it
<chrisccoulson> topyli, that's probably a question for #ayatana - but, i think it's hardcoded in the indicator
<rickspencer3> pitti, can you make some time on Monday to have a call with Jason?
<rickspencer3> seb128, you too?
<chrisccoulson> topyli, i might be wrong though. tedg would know
<topyli> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> yw
<seb128> rickspencer3, when will he be travelling to the sprint?
<pitti> rickspencer3: sure
<topyli> well we have hilighted tedg, so let's see :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, but yeah, I guess so
<rickspencer3> seb128, I asked him to travel on Wednesday, and start on Thursday
<rickspencer3> thinking that would give him Mon/Tues to bootstrap his office, fill in paper work, etc...
<tedg> topyli, Do you want to not show stubs or not have the menus exported?
<kenvandine> tedg, menus
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<rickspencer3> and then you and I can have a beer with him on Wednesday
<kenvandine> topyli, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= lyx
<kenvandine> from a terminal
<rickspencer3> his first job will be to help the desktop get through UDS
<rickspencer3> (sound familiar?)
<tedg> kenvandine, I think Lyx is Qt, right topyli?
<kenvandine> no clue
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, I told him that if the right thing to do is to fetch coffee for the desktop team, he should fetch coffe ;)
<rickspencer3> whatever it takes to help you guys have a great UDS
<chrisccoulson> coffee sounds great!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> coffee and snacks ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, did you see robert_ancell this week?
<seb128> is he back?
<pitti> seb128: I did
<pitti> yes, he's back
<rickspencer3> seb128, I looked for him yesterday, but didn't see him
<seb128> hum, ok
<pitti> and he said he had a great time
<seb128> I wrote him an email yesterday but he didn't reply
<rickspencer3> but I logged off early
<pitti> he fixed two simple-scan bugs in maverick-proposed
<seb128> can you tell him to register his blueprints?
<rickspencer3> of course, he's married now, so I supposed we won't see him around as much now ;)
<topyli> tedg: sorry, phone. yes it's qt. i would just like to have the menu somewhere. the application window is fine
<seb128> if you see him tomorrow
 * rickspencer3 retracts joke
<seb128> lol
 * rickspencer3 finds no undo in logged irc channel
<kenvandine> haha
 * rickspencer3 opens log files
<seb128> well I supposed we will just see him as much
<seb128> he has always been closing IRC after business hours
<topyli> tedg: so i guess let's not export the menu, like with shotwell
<kenvandine> i talked to him sunday night
<seb128> even if he still do hacking on his own projects then ;-)
<tedg> topyli, Asking agateau in #ayatana
<topyli> thanks
<rickspencer3> seb128, so if there were maverick blueprints that we didn't get to, but we want to discuss again in Natty ...
<rickspencer3> should we just retitle them to the Natty titling scheme, and retarget?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> hum
 * seb128 reverts python-apt deprecation cleaning in versions
<seb128> the p.u.c box is still on hardy
<seb128> hey bzr wizards, what is the easier way to revert a commit in bzr as a new commit?
<seb128> bzr diff -c rev | patch -p0 -R
<seb128> or is there a cleaner way?
<gord> seb128, if you bzr revert, you have to do a new commit to save the changes, the revert is a type of commit really
<seb128> can I bzr revert a random revision?
<gord> ah, not sure about that
<seb128> I will just use the diff | patch line
<seb128> that works fine ;-)
<ari-tczew> is someone going to merge epiphany-browser for natty?
<topyli> i guess so!
<seb128> you can if that's the question
<topyli> woops, channel selection failure. sorry
<didrocks> seb128: bzr merge -r 65..64 for instance
<seb128> didrocks, does that note somewhere that it's a commit revert?
<seb128> or that just does the same as my command did?
<didrocks> seb128: if I remember correctly, nothing visible in the history
<seb128> ok thanks
<PennStateJoe74> morning folks.
<PennStateJoe74> looking for some help with setting up a udev rule in ubuntu 10.04
<PennStateJoe74> i have 2 serial devices connected to the same serial port.
<PennStateJoe74> any suggestions on where i can start
<devildante> !support | PennStateJoe74
<ubot2> PennStateJoe74: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<and471> anyone know how to edit string values in dconf-editor?
<devildante> and471: I only know gconf-editor
<and471> yeah, i can't seem to edit the values with dconf-editor that are strings...
<hggdh> seb128: bug 631395 seems ugly :-(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631395 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu) "When upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, exchange mail accounts no longer work in Evolution. When clicking the account, the folder structure won't expand and the account does not send or receive e-mail (although) it does appear in the send/receive dialog box. (affects: 40) (dups: 2) (heat: 234)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631395
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> hggdh, it's not like evolution-exchange was actively maintained though
<didrocks> yeah, I just upgraded evo-exchange as I could, but I have no setup to test it
<hggdh> seb128: I understand... mcrha just pinged me on something similar on b.g.o -- gnome bug 630444
<ubot2> Gnome bug 630444 in BugBuddyBugs "Exchange - cannot open account" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=630444
<and471> desrt, are you an author of dconf-editor?
<hggdh> didrocks: we may need to add --with-ek2-debug in the e-exchange debian/rules
<didrocks> hggdh: something this adds some logs that we can upload with apport or is it an environment variable that should be added to get the debug then?
<seb128> didrocks, hggdh: random guess would be that it's due to -Bsymbolic-function
<hggdh> didrocks: we have to configure e-e with it or no debug logs will be generated on e-e (add it to DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS)
<seb128> try building without that
<hggdh> didrocks: *then* we can set it with an environment variable
<didrocks> seb128: how do you see that from the trace?
<seb128> didrocks, not from the trace, just reading the bugzilla from hggdh
<didrocks> hggdh: understood, but my question was rather "which" environment variable is needed then :)
<seb128> "> (evolution:9159): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type
<seb128> > `ExchangeAccount'
<seb128> The above is the issue"
<seb128> "cannot register existing type"
<seb128> is typically the issues we had with -Bsymbolic-function
<seb128> you had that error on cheese last cycle
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> I can upload a version in a ppa for people to test
<didrocks> and adding the debug flag as well
<seb128> would be great, thanks
<desrt> and471: no
 * didrocks calls it his evolution day :)
<desrt> and471: robert ancell is
<hggdh> didrocks: you set an env like in http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<didrocks> hggdh: oh ok, just the E2K_DEBUG ones, thanks
<cyphermox_> didrocks, i was told about calendars in evolution-mapi being borked as well
<desrt> what did -Bsymbolic-functions break now?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: same, I can't test :)
<and471> desrt, ah ok thanks
<cyphermox_> I was in the process of trying to update patches for 2.32.0 on spare cycles...
<didrocks> desrt: evolution-exchange
<didrocks> cyphermox_: we are using 2.30
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> I wanted to try if 2.32 worked better
<desrt> evolution's fault?
<didrocks> cyphermox_: please, don't upgrade, we already have issues having different version from evolution
<cyphermox_> ok
<seb128> ?
<seb128> didrocks, we should upgrade to 2.32 this cycle
<seb128> no reason to stop people doing the update if they want
<didrocks> seb128: I think cyphermox_ is talking about upgrading evo-mapi to maverick as the calendar is broken
<cyphermox_> didrocks, not quite
<cyphermox_> evo-mapi and evo need to follow no?
<seb128> right
<hggdh> the whole shebang, or nothing
<cyphermox_> so I was deep in evo itself, making sure the patches applied to 2.32.0
<didrocks> right, that was why I told you it's not the way to fix the calendar being broken :)
<didrocks> cyphermox_: talk to jelmer as well, he's coordinating this with debian
<cyphermox_> so I would then put evo + evo-mapi in a PPA to play with
<cyphermox_> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> (and all the samba4 stack)
<cyphermox_> I'm mostly still doing laptop testing for now though
<didrocks> I'll upgrade evo to 2.32 once the SRU round will be finished
<cyphermox_> crazy idea: are there daily builds? ;)
<didrocks> I don't think so :)
<kenvandine> sigh... running gwibber-service in valgrind seems to slow it down enough that i can't reproduce the libproxy crash...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, there you go. you've fixed it then ;)
<chrisccoulson> always run it in valgrind
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> note to self: never run anything python in valgrind, the results are scary
<kklimonda> heh
<kenvandine> tedg, pretend you didn't see me say that
 * tedg isn't good at pretending :)
<hggdh> didrocks: would you like a bug for the --enable-e2k-debug?
<didrocks> hggdh: if possible, that would be great :)
<desrt> kenvandine: the mapping between python and C is pretty interesting
<didrocks> thanks
<desrt> kenvandine: in a very real sense, python is a scripting language for C
<kenvandine> yeah, with what looks like lots of memory leaks
 * kenvandine hugs python
<desrt> :)
<desrt> the leaks are lies!
<hggdh> didrocks: bug 660034 opened
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660034 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu) "Evolution-exchange should be built with --enable-e2k-debug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660034
<didrocks> hggdh: thanks, I'll see if we can get it in the SRU as well (as basically it's completly broken today)
<hggdh> didrocks: great! mcrha had asked me to build a PPA for a gnome bug on that, and I forgot to ping you folks about it. Frankly, I see no reason not to have it in
<didrocks> hggdh: agreed, not sure why the flag isn't the default, btw?
<hggdh> didrocks: this is a new(ish) flag. Even mcrha got hit by it ;-)
<didrocks> oh, it will be by default then?
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> well, upstream does not really care about which flags one uses. For us, it should be on by default, since otherwise we will never get the debug traces
<seb128> why did they add a flag for it?
<seb128> it seems to not make sense if it's activated by a variable anyway
<seb128> or it has a speed cost at runtime?
<hggdh> I do not know yet... I was going to backtrace on GIT to find the change, but did not have time
<hggdh> well, _now_ I have time, so I will look for it
<Cimi> MacSlow: nice pic mirco! :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, I'm so hooked on Ducs :)
<seb128> could somebody on amd64 try to build the gtk on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<seb128> the gtk+3.0 source
<MacSlow> jcastro, you're wrong :)
<seb128> the ppa builders don't manage to build it it seems
<seb128> they seem to keep building or something
<seb128> the i386 build is fine though
<jcastro> MacSlow: :)
<cyphermox> seb128, I'll try it
<seb128> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> just need to update pbuilder first :)
<seb128> ricotz, hi
<seb128> tremolux, hi, don't forget to register your blueprints
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> have a good evening pitti
<tremolux> seb128: will do  :)
<Cimi> seb128: http://twitpic.com/2xb61d :-)
<cyphermox> seb128, gtk seems okay so far, though not done yet
<seb128> Cimi, nice!
<seb128> Cimi, I will try to get the git version in the ppa tomorrow
<seb128> cyphermox: ok, it doesn't fail to build on the ppa builder, it just go on for hours not sure why
<Cimi> seb128: I'd like to try by myself :)
<Cimi> gtk3-engines-murrine :)
<seb128> Cimi, ok, great
<seb128> Cimi, I can review your work when you think it's ready
<seb128> just ping me when you have it in a vcs
<Cimi> seb128: you mean the packaging stuff?
<seb128> Cimi, what do you want to try yourself?
<Cimi> seb128: yeah, if possible
<Cimi> seb128: I'm sure I will make something not perfect
<Cimi> but it might be useful to know how to package well
<seb128> right
<Cimi> seb128: I have a branch in git
<Cimi> with the source code
<seb128> so what I suggested is that you do and ping me for review
<Cimi> do I need to import that branch in bzr?
<seb128> so I can tell you what you did wrong
<Cimi> ok cool!
<seb128> Cimi, git or bzr is your choice
<seb128> we will have the official ubuntu packaging in bzr when we upload to ubuntu
<seb128> but you work in git if you want
<cyphermox> seb128, gtk just finished, no issues
<seb128> cyphermox: ok thanks
<seb128> so it's a builder issue, great
<Cimi> seb128: ping :)
<seb128> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> just wondering
<Cimi> debian will be able to ship both murrine 0.98.1 and the gtk3 version
<Cimi> what will happen with other distro?
<Cimi> because 3.0 is not retro compatible
<seb128> Cimi, what do you mean?
<seb128> Cimi, the gtk2 and gtk3 version will not conflicts
<seb128> they will have different names for source and binaries and different locations on disk
<seb128> should be the same for all distros
<Cimi> but that's up to distro packagers, right?
<seb128> yes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> just wondering ;)
<Cimi> seb128: how do I name/get the source file, as there's no snapshot?
<seb128> Cimi, what I usually do is to make dist a git snapshot
<Cimi> using get-orig-source or
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> and how to name it?
<Cimi> 0.98.? or adding daate?
<Cimi> seb128: ^^
<seb128> Cimi, 0.98.1+<date>
<seb128> or 0.98.1.1 rather which is the current tarball
<seb128> date or git revision id
<seb128> just <current-tarball>+<something making sense>
<seb128> 0.98.1.1+git20101013
<seb128> or similar
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> thanks
<cyphermox> in NM I use <last tagged release>+git.<date>.<short commit hash>
<seb128> " just <current-tarball>+<something making sense>"
<seb128> I think is the summary
<cyphermox> yep
<seb128> then people use the date, or commit id or whatever
<seb128> I usually don't bother with the commit since I don't do several snapshots a day
<seb128> but I'm sure some people do ;-)
<Cimi> seb128: but are you going to change the lib version as well, or just name the package
<seb128> what lib?
<Cimi> i mean
<Cimi> in configure.ac :)
<Cimi> versioning of the software itself
<Cimi> not just the name of the package
<seb128> I usually don't bother
<seb128> I make dist from git
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> then rename the tarball
<seb128> and the unpackaged directory
<Cimi> cool
<pedro_> n
<cyphermox> seb128, isn't there a debhelper script to do this?
<seb128> dpkg-buildpackage will handle it just fine
<pedro_> hello
<seb128> cyphermox: there might, tell Cimi if there is one ;-)
<cyphermox> pedro_, hey :)
<seb128> I just do it the old way
<seb128> pedro_, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128, I can't remember, but checking my debian packages now :)
<pedro_> hello seb128 cyphermox
<pedro_> seb128, i'm good, thanks. what about you?
<pedro_> congrats on the release btw folks!
<pedro_> i wasn't around yesterday
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> pedro_, we missed you during the meeting, had to be a short meeting, no status updates, not bugs summary :p
<didrocks> hey pedro_ :)
<pedro_> :-P
<seb128> ok, dinner time
<seb128> bbl
<pedro_> salut didrocks!
<pedro_> enjoy seb128
<Cimi> seb128: shall I leave bzr-vcs and current maintainer?
<Cimi> I'm using the deb dir from gtk2-engines-murrine
<cyphermox> Cimi: maintainer you probably want to have updated ( update-maintainer will do this for you ), and bzr-vcs if it's the "master" branch e.g. lp:~ubuntu-desktop/.... then I think you'd want to leave it as is
<cyphermox> I may well be wrong though since I don't really know what you're doing ;)
<tedg> Anyone know of a project that's done the gdbus port?
<tedg> Looking for an example.
<Cimi> what about the watch file from a local snapshot from git?
<cyphermox> Cimi, if it's a snapshot you probably don't want anything in there, but you could leave it as is if it already has the links/regex for previous released tarballs
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> many thanks
<cyphermox> e.g. if it already has the ftp.gnome.org regex and you're packing something from git.gnome.org, then leave it in.. that way the next release can be picked up by uscan
<Cimi> seb128: ok, package done
<Cimi> seb128: tell me later how can I share it with you :)
<seb128> Cimi, don't bother with those yes
<seb128> tedg, grep g_dbus /usr/bin/*
<seb128> tedg, eog, evince, nautilus
<tedg> seb128, Cool, never thought of using grep like that :)
<seb128> tedg, ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, still there?
<tedg> seb128, Hmm, seems that grep picks up egg_dbus as well. :)
<seb128> tedg, take nautilus
<tedg> Evince is better because it exports objects as well.
<tedg> But it seems that there is no tool.  Real shame.
<seb128> talk to davidz ;-)
<tedg> Yeah.
<seb128> rickspencer3, do you know if http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_UP-SE-RS1/ is an open position still?
<seb128> rickspencer3, or is that one which got filled recently? pochu was wondering
<cyphermox> kenvandine, just tested w/ the NM version in maverick, and I see the same thing as you do re: states when suspending. With the pm-utils script enabled and disabled. Then I tested with the daily build with the pm-utils script disabled and I can't see the extra state change to NM_STATE_CONNECTED
<kenvandine> cyphermox, ok, good
<kenvandine> :)
<cyphermox> so this will make it in natty :)
<kenvandine> which is where i need it, great :)
<kenvandine> thx
<rickspencer3> pochu, that position is still open
<rickspencer3> I am still seeking the "perfect" person ;0
<pochu> rickspencer3: I'll take my chance then :)
<rickspencer3> :)
 * kenvandine is preparing an SRU for gwibber to get rid of the nasty libproxy crash!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, welcomeback
<Cimi> how long does take an uploaded package in a ppa to be shown in the ppa?
<Cimi> I meant shown, not built
<micahg> Cimi: usually about 5 minutes, but LP is undergoing maintenance for the next 2 hrs
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> https://launchpad.net/~cimi/+archive/theming
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hi!
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I presume your time away was richly rewarding?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, absolutely
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, so, it looks like we may have a new Engineer Manager, Desktop
<rickspencer3> and ...
<rickspencer3> he will be living ...
<rickspencer3> in ...
<rickspencer3> wait for it ...
<rickspencer3> .au starting in November
<rickspencer3> !
<rickspencer3> so, you'll have to take good care of him, as he will be be both joining the destkop team and moving to .au in the same like 2 month period of time
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, awesome, local manager!
<robert_ancell> which city?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, he's American, but his wife got a job in Australia
<rickspencer3> don't know where he'll be living, but I think it's rather rural
<kieppie> hi guys. is the ubuntu mobile (MID) now completely dead? I'd like to load the interface for my HTPC
<kieppie> !HTPC
<ubot2> Factoid 'HTPC' not found
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning!
<kieppie> RAOF: howdy
<RAOF> Lost the jetlag, I trust?
 * RAOF grumbles indistinctly about launchpad maintenance.
<kklimonda> heh, it was *unexpected*.. and then I've recalled reading an email ;)
<ajmitch> RAOF: it's fun to get OOPS messages instead of a downtime warning
<rickspencer3> hi RAOF
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-14
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF ... I have a programming question about Pulse that I bet one of you guys can help with
<RAOF> I'm moderately familiar with it, given my half-finished C# bindings :)
<rickspencer3> I want to be able to pipe sound effects into "input"
<rickspencer3> basically, I want to add sound effects when I am talking on the desktop
<rickspencer3> someone suggested in #gstreamer that I would create a virtual input hook
<rickspencer3> but google is not giving up the goods
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> (just something to get me going in Google would be great)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, btw, I totally ripped off your simple-* naming convention
<rickspencer3> I have simpel-cam and simple-sounds already in my PPA
<RAOF> So, you basically want to stick a filter in the input path, right?  Or mix two separate sound sources into one input stream?
<rickspencer3> sorry dude
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I think I want to mix the sound sources
<rickspencer3> so imagine we are on mumble, and you tell a joke
<rickspencer3> I want to hit my "rimshot" sound effect, and have everyone in the channel hear it
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, heh, it's the new trend!
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sorry, no pulse knowledge here
<RAOF> I think you want to set up a virtual source, in a mirror-image to the virtual sink that paprefs gives you.
<RAOF> One of the pa* apps has a checkbox to set up a virtual sink that combines all your outputs into a single virtual soundcard; you should be able to do the same, but for input.
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> this seems really unnecessarily complex
<rickspencer3> thanks RAOF, I
<rickspencer3> 'll see what Google turns up
<RAOF> It's possible there's an easier way to do it; that's just what I'd look at off the top of my head.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: I think RAOF is on the right track. I must admit I haven't delved into Pulse that deeply. For such tasks I usually turn to jack.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, how would you suggest I solve the problem?
<rickspencer3> I guess Pulse is really just a means to an end
<rickspencer3> should I go through alsa or such?
<TheMuso> Yeah, I'd have to research the pulse method, because jack stuff can get complex.
<rickspencer3> it may shock you to hear that I can find no documentation or sample code for this
<TheMuso> Right. So far as I can tell after a quick look, one has to use ocmmand-line utilities to set up virtual streams.
<RAOF> Or link to libpulse.
<RAOF> But you're probably writing python, and manually generating bindings for pulse is not going to be a barell of laughs.
<RAOF> *barrel
<TheMuso> The other method I have in mind requires either manual intervention using pavucontrol, or more pulse library calls.
<rickspencer3> geez, I guess I could write a little c-wrapper
<rickspencer3> but it seems a bit over the top
<TheMuso> The method is using the monitor stream to record, the monitor stream is basically whatever you hear from your speakers.
<RAOF> Using python ctypes and binding just enough to do what you want wouldn't be abominably hard, I guess.
<rickspencer3> but stupid
<rickspencer3> I mean, geez
<rickspencer3> I guess I can just shell out to cli toos
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> The cli tools aren't terrible; I used them for my unittests.
 * TheMuso is trying to find stuff he remembers seeing about virtual streams, and creating them.
<crimsun> why wouldn't you be using libcanberra?
<TheMuso> Actually, thats a good point.
<RAOF> Because it hasn't got python bindings?  And does it actually cover this?
<RAOF> Yeah, it's all about the event sounds.  Different domain.
<crimsun> as it stands *now*, yes.  As it was intended, no.
<RAOF> It was also intended to be able to insert event sounds into the input stream?
<RAOF> Or as a general audio connection library?
<crimsun> the latter moreso
 * mclasen recommends https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss as good place to gain pulseaudio knowledge
 * TheMuso is on that list, and searching archives for info.
<Cimi> kenvandine: ping
<TheMuso> Hrm, can't seem to find what I thought I remember seeing, how to set up a virtual device etc. No commands/modules stand out as being needed to do this...
<kenvandine> hey Cimi
<Cimi> hi kenvandine
<Cimi> kenvandine: I was wondering why murrine doesn't build in the PPA with dh_gtkmodules
<kenvandine> got a build log?
<Cimi> I had to upload a version without it
<Cimi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57576195/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1%2Bgit20101013-0ubuntu1~build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Cimi> dh_gtkmodules
<Cimi> make: dh_gtkmodules: Command not found
<Cimi> make: *** [binary-arch] Error 127
<Cimi> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> humm
<Cimi> anyway here's the blog post: :) http://www.cimitan.com/blog/2010/10/14/murrine-and-ubuntus-light-themes-ported-to-gtk-30-with-a-ppa/
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> build depends
<kenvandine> libgtk2.0-dev contains that
<kenvandine> the 3.0 version must not
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> it's something for seb128
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> let him know
<Cimi> will do tomorrow
<Cimi> even though
<kenvandine> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/bin/dh_gtkmodules
<Cimi> I'm not sure it is needed for murrine
<kenvandine> so i assume it is just missing in the new package
<kenvandine> or maybe it is /usr/bin/dh_gtk3modules or something
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> nothing
<Cimi> kenvandine: thank you, going to bed
<Cimi> 4am here :)
<kenvandine> good night!
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> robert_ancell: would you mind reuploading simple-scan with -v to include the previous changelog?
<pitti> TheMuso: can you please reupload pulseaudio with a fixed bug reference in the changelog? It's missing the #
<TheMuso> pitti: Whoops, thanks, will do.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> pitti: Done.
<TheMuso> I really should have caught that earlier, due to not receiving an email stating that a branch for maverick had been linked. Oh well.
<pitti> no problem :)
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Not too bad thanks. Starting to get a small taste of summer, and not really being ready for it. Yourself?
<didrocks> TheMuso: starting to get a small taste of winter here :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, just dput -v the previous .changes file?
<geser> robert_ancell: debuild -v to get the previous changelog entries into the .changes file and then dput
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell, did you have some good vacation?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, sure did
<robert_ancell> geser, thanks
<robert_ancell> geser, -v 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick) or -v 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (maverick-proposed) ?
<geser> which version are you going to upload?
<seb128> hey didrocks robert_ancell
<seb128> hey geser
<didrocks> salut seb128
<robert_ancell> geser, I'm uploading 2.32.0-0ubuntu3
<seb128> didrocks, ca va ?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<geser> seb128: Hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you? got my email?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, sure did
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, merci, et toi ? :)
<seb128> didrocks, ca va ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, great, welcome back btw ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks, UDS is rushing up fast :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, don't forget the register blueprints!
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I'll have them done this week... :)
<geser> robert_ancell: -v2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (the last changelog entry is there by default and pitti wanted the previous one too)
<seb128> robert_ancell, only one day left this week ;-)
<pitti> robert_ancell: debuild -S -v<maverick version>
<pitti> robert_ancell: so that the source.changes will include the last two records
<robert_ancell> so -v means, report all changelog entries after the one specified?
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, uploaded
<pitti> robert_ancell: right
<pitti> robert_ancell: thanks
<geser> robert_ancell: see "man dpkg-genchanges" for the meaning of -v
<robert_ancell> seb128, how are things in Maverick generally?  I've fixed the annoying bugs in gcalctool and simple-scan, haven't heard of any other stuff needing much sru work
<robert_ancell> geser, ah, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, the maverick desktop is solid, let's not spend lot of time on srus but start rather on the new unstable
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you see I got gtk3 builds running?
<robert_ancell> I read that, haven't tried it yet
<seb128> though the amd64 buildds don't like it for some reason
<seb128> robert_ancell, I want to settle the gtk3 platform early in maverick
<seb128> ups, natty
<TheMuso> heh
<seb128> so we can do gradual updates
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, better to be broken early rather than later
<seb128> speaking of which
<robert_ancell> seb128, what about firefox and GTK+?
<TheMuso> I remember seeing a spec for UDS about moving to firefox 4.
<seb128> the gobject-introspection upstream broke abi again
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, I saw that just before I left.  Wasn't impressed....
<seb128> robert_ancell, you mean? what about those?
<robert_ancell> seb128, will FF work with GTK3?
<seb128> robert_ancell, well since we will rebuild a lot when the new distro open
<seb128> we should maybe land the new gobject-introspection this week
<seb128> or early next week
<robert_ancell> +1, I can do that
<seb128> so we start on the new abi and avoid another transition
<seb128> robert_ancell, that would be great
<seb128> I will keep on gtk3 then
<seb128> Cimi got a murrine build for it
<seb128> I will do some other libs today
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure about firefox but I doubt we will get ride of gtk2 in one cycle
<seb128> we will need both versions on the CD
<seb128> would it only be for pygtk
<seb128> we will probably not port software-center etc to pygi in one cycle
<robert_ancell> yeah, I thought so
<seb128> not to mention that there is no bindings to port tomboy or banshee
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw read query
<robert_ancell> seb128, read query?
<seb128> robert_ancell, what IRC client do you use? ;-)
<bilalakhtar> robert_ancell: Welcome back :D
<robert_ancell> xchat-gnome
<robert_ancell> bilalakhtar, hi, thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should have a entry on the left with me name :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, ? I'm confused
<seb128> with *my* name
<seb128> robert_ancell, I opened a query on the other IRC and I've been writting to you
<seb128> I'm wondering now if that's my client having issues
<robert_ancell> seb128, private message?  I'm not seeing one
<seb128> robert_ancell, seems my IRC client was having issues
<seb128> it showed me connected but I was getting nothing from the server since I connected
<bilalakhtar> seb128: xchat is having issues?
<robert_ancell> weird
<seb128> dunno that's the first time that happens
<Cimi> seb128: I've created a ppa
<seb128> anyway after a reconnect it works
<seb128> hey Cimi
<bilalakhtar> now my client faced issues :D
<Cimi> seb128: http://www.cimitan.com/blog/2010/10/14/murrine-and-ubuntus-light-themes-ported-to-gtk-30-with-a-ppa/
<Cimi> seb128: also, I guess your libgtk3.0-dev lacks of /usr/bin/dh_gtkmodules
<Cimi> or /usr/bin/dh_gtk3modules
<seb128> hum
<seb128> slomo, ^ do you know about that?
<Cimi> I had to disavle it in order to compile murrine in the PPA
<Cimi> seb128: it's a debian helper script related to gtk+ modules
<Cimi> as long as I know it's installed with libgtk2.0-dev
<Cimi> it was used in gtk2-engines-murrine, but I removed it from 3.0 because it was not building
<slomo> seb128: there should be no need for that anymore
<seb128> Cimi, ^
<seb128> Cimi, what error did you get without it?
<Cimi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57576195/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1%2Bgit20101013-0ubuntu1~build1 │ chaotic
<Cimi> _FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57576195/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1%2Bgit20101013-0ubuntu1~build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Cimi> seb128: ^^
<seb128> well seems you just need to update your rules to not call it
<Cimi> seb128: that's exactly what I did for ~build2
<seb128> ok great
<Cimi> seb128: not sure if you want to ship murrine in your ppa
<Cimi> seb128: or leave it in mine
<seb128> I will ship it in the gtk3 one
<seb128> we want everything in one location
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> anyway that was a good training for me :-)
<Cimi> ivanka: I know you are at home, anyway you might be interested http://goo.gl/lUUR
<pitti> didrocks: eww, why does lp:ubuntu/lucid/indicator-sound have all the maverick bits? seems there's no proper lucid branch for indicator-sound now?
<didrocks> pitti: let me check
<didrocks> pitti: are you sure it's me, I don't think I dealt with 0.4.8-0ubuntu1?
<pitti> hmmm
<pitti> bzr lp-open lp:ubuntu/lucid/indicator-sound
<pitti> this opens https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/indicator-sound/ubuntu
<pitti> it seems that the ubuntu/lucid/indicator-sound pointer is wrong somehow
<pitti> and no james_w around :/
<didrocks> right, it souldn't open that one…
<pitti> I'll try lp:ubuntu/lucid-updates/indicator-sound then
<didrocks> oh, didn't know about that one. Was thinking we kept using ubuntu/<version>
<pitti> right, that works fine
<pitti> so something screwed up the lucid/indicator-sound link
<pitti> didrocks: nevermind then, thanks
 * ari-tczew has done merge epiphany-browser from Debian unstable and it's ready to upload.
<pitti> ari-tczew: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue?queue_state=1 will gladly welcome it amongst its peers :)
<ari-tczew> pitti: I'm not convinced to upload it right now. However, it built fine on my pbuilder-dist maverick.
<seb128> why not uploading?
<ari-tczew> seb128: apprehension to ftbfs
<ari-tczew> anyway, small chances
<seb128> it's early in the unstable cycle
<seb128> if it fails to build somebody will fix it
<seb128> otherwise if you don't upload it might be that somebody just redo your work
<ari-tczew> seb128: right, I'll upload it soon.
<TheMuso> Wht the big amount of changes going in at the beginning of a cycle, packages FTBFS is almost 100% sure to happen.
<pitti> right; we usually throw it all into the big pot, stir well, and see what falls out
<pitti> and it usually works reasonably well
<davidbarth> seb128: who's the X guy in this timezone? i have an annoying dri/radeon crasher with a stack trace
<seb128> none
<seb128> try #ubuntu-x
<davidbarth> ok
<seb128> we have no assigned canonical staff working on X in this timezone
<davidbarth> seb128: for filing a bug report, preferably mesa or is there something more specific to track it?
<pitti> or file a bug and subscribe RAOFG
<pitti> RAOF, even
<seb128> you should ask on #ubuntu-x
<seb128> or what pitti said
<seb128> they will reassign if required
<davidbarth> right, i'll subscribe RAOF
<davidbarth> cool thanks
<ari-tczew> pitti: new development cycle always starts with merges in queue?
<pitti> ari-tczew: yes, we always start a new release in "frozen" state -- we need to settle the toolchain first
<pitti> so that all builds happen against the new natty toolchain
<slomo> seb128: saw what i've written about dh_gtkmodules?
<ari-tczew> epiphany-browser uploaded to natty queue.
<seb128> slomo, yes, thanks, it was just a leftover in the theme rules
<Cimi> seb128: ping
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> I have a small problem
<Cimi> the file
<Cimi> /usr/share/gtk-engines/murrine.xml
<Cimi> is contained in both gtk2-engines-murrine and gtk3-engines-murrine
<Cimi> this produces a conflict at the install
<Cimi> seb128: ^^
<Cimi> so, what do I need to do? :( renaming the xml to a different name, or simply don't care when dpkg will overwrite? (and how can I tell apt to ignore the overwrite error)?
<seb128> Cimi, dpkg will not ignore the overwrite
<kenvandine> Cimi, you have to rename it
<seb128> did you try to see what the gtk-engines guy did?
<seb128> not sure if you should change the directory or the xml
<Cimi> seb128: no
<Cimi> let me see
<seb128> but you need to rename it in some way
<Cimi> seb128: they place them in /usr/share/gtk-engines/3.0/
<Cimi> let me update the engine
<Cimi> seb128: source uploaded to my PPA :)
<seb128> Cimi, great
<Cimi> seb128: it's easy to play with PPAs ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<TheMuso> seb128: So is bonbo definitely going away in natty, i.e demoted to universe?
<TheMuso> bonobo
<seb128> dunno yet, would be nice to get there though
<seb128> do you know if the accessibility stack will stop using it?
<seb128> it's probably one of the few remaining things depending on it
<Cimi> seb128: launchpad told me it built the package, but there's no deb here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cimi/theming/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk3-engines-murrine/
<seb128> Cimi, could be that it's not published yet
<seb128> wait a few minutes
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> seb128: is the versioning wrong?
<Cimi> it doesn't update
<Cimi> 0.98.1.1+git20101014-0ubuntu1~build1 should be newer than 0.98.1.1+git20101013-0ubuntu1~build2
<Cimi> oh no it works
<Cimi> the problem is with the previous broken installation
<seb128> Cimi, https://edge.launchpad.net/~cimi/+archive/theming/+build/1997188
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cimi/+archive/theming/+build/1997188/+files/gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1%2Bgit20101014-0ubuntu1%7Ebuild1_i386.deb
<seb128> it worked
<Cimi> yeah
<nigelb> ha, future of blueprint, in tomby and synced :D
<ronoc> pitti, here is a fix for that regression -> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/sound-menu-v2/0.4.9
<ronoc> lunch time
<mterry> seb128, what's with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/+build/1996029 taking so long?  I saw it building last night, around the same step (looked like configure being run)
<seb128> mterry, that I would like to know
<seb128> it did built in less than 20 minutes on intel
<mterry> That's fast.  :)
<cyphermox> hey
<ari-tczew> hey cyphermox
 * kenvandine runs out for a few, be back in about 30m
<seb128> Cimi, one issue with your git snapshot, you don't have an orig tarball
<seb128> Cimi, you should name the make dist tarball gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig.tar.gz
<mpt> mvo, do you have a few minutes to talk about this --add-on CD/DVD stuff?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> seb128: isn't the source tarball obtained with debuild -S?
<seb128> no
<Cimi> seb128: but I'm sending source.changes
<Cimi> seb128: with dput
<Cimi> and debuild -S produces the tarball
<seb128> right
<seb128> but instead of having an upstream tarball and a diff.gz with the ubuntu diff you get one tarball
<seb128> it means you are reuploading the source at each revision
<seb128> rather than just uploading a new diff.gz
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> ok
<mvo> mpt: now is not ideal, I'm currently working on something different, later or maybe tomorrow morning?
<Cimi> so how can I make this?
<seb128> git clone ...
<seb128> cd source
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> do make dist there
<Cimi> as I'm doing now
<seb128> and rename the tarball there as indicated before
<Cimi> ok, but later I'll have to add the debian dir
<Cimi> acquallt what I'm doing is:
<seb128> run debuild -S
<Cimi> making dist
<seb128> it will do the diff between your dir and the tarball
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> let me try
<mpt> mvo, ok, how about 0830-0900 UTC?
<mpt> tomorrow morning
<Cimi> seb128: I have gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig.tar.gz
<mpt> mvo, so 1030 your time
<Cimi> then I do cd gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014
<Cimi> here, after editing the changelog bla bla
<Cimi> I run debuild -S
<mvo> mpt: that is fine
<mvo> mpt: thanks
<Cimi> and it generates
<Cimi> gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014-0ubuntu1~build1.tar.gz
<Cimi> again :(
<Cimi> no diff.gz
<seb128> Cimi, can you pastebin the debuild -S log?
<seb128> Cimi, the orig.tar.gz is in the same directory right?
<Cimi> seb128: http://pastebin.com/zaNar55a
<Cimi> seb128: in the parent dir
<Cimi> seb128: where it puts the dsc etc etc
<seb128> Cimi, can you pastebin a ls from the dir?
<Cimi> seb128: parent?
<seb128> yes
<Cimi> http://pastebin.com/ZYvHyKjX
<Cimi> seb128: ^
<seb128> Cimi, you did a typo
<seb128> you need a "_"
<seb128> between the name and version
<seb128> not a "-"
<seb128> gtk3-engines-murrine-0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig.tar.gz
<seb128> -> gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig.tar.gz
<Cimi> oh ok
<seb128> "-" can be part of the name, "_" is the char to use to split name and version
<didrocks> pitti: hey, can you please reject my e-d-s upload? I'll have another fix to backport to it
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, cyphermox, didrocks, kenvandine, mterry, pitti, Riddell, TheMuso: I just got confirmation that the new Engineer Manager, Desktop will start on Monday!
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<didrocks> awesome \o/
<pitti> TAKE THAT, EDS!
 * pitti swings slashaxe
<didrocks> pitti: :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
<pitti> rickspencer3: /me does the desktop team dance
<Riddell> rickspencer3: anyone nice?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, yeah, I think so
<mterry> yay
<pitti> the last desktop team manager who started his first day on a DX sprint did awesomely well
<rickspencer3> he seems very nice, indeed
<mterry> :)  I hope you think so
<rickspencer3> pitti, that's because he was sitting next to you
<Cimi> seb128: http://pastebin.com/qUMdqE5f
 * didrocks writes down. the new manager has to sit down next to pitti to be awesome :)
<seb128> Cimi, great, it works ;-)
<didrocks> let's write the 10 desktop team manager rules :)
<pitti> 1. must supply Seb and Didier with coffee and cookies
<seb128> ;-)
<Cimi> seb128: mm
<Cimi> seb128: I pastebin it because I'm not satisfied
<Cimi> dpkg-source: warning: source directory 'gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> 'gtk3-engines-murrine-0.98.1.1+git20101014'
<Cimi> dpkg-source: warning: .orig directory name gtk3-engines-murrine_0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig is not <package>-<upstreamversion> (wanted gtk3-engines-murrine-0.98.1.1+git20101014.orig)
<seb128> Cimi, you should not rename the dir
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> only the tarball
<seb128> Cimi, the dir should have a "-"
<Cimi> seb128: and the tarball, should contain?
<Cimi> gtk3-engines-murrine-0.98.1.1...
<seb128> yes
<seb128> we don't repack tarballs
<seb128> we usually take the upstream one
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> just rename it source_version.orig.tar.gz
<Cimi> let me try
<didrocks> pitti: nice one :-)
<pitti> didrocks: if you tell him that Rick used to, I'll vouch for you
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> pitti, I know you meant that as a joke, but I told him that his first priority is to do whatever it takes to get you guys through UDS efficiently
<didrocks> ok, let's not tell if it then :p
<pitti> of course he'll then claim cookie/coffee supply rights from Rick, but we'll let that be SEP :)
<rickspencer3> and I specifically mentioned "fetching coffee" if that's what is needed ;)
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> ok, doing a small work break, be back in a bit
<Cimi> seb128: seems to work, but dput didn't send the tarball
<seb128> Cimi, use debuild -S -sa
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> it usually send it only once
<seb128> it does magic on the revision for that
<seb128> you need to force it if you are not on -0ubuntu1 or -1
<Cimi> seb128: that worked!
<Cimi> thx
<tremolux> howdy seb128, I'm setting up this blueprint to track USC version 4.0 UI Enhancements:
<tremolux> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-desktop-n-software-center-ui-enhancements
<tremolux> and I'm wondering what I have not yet set up correctly there..
<tremolux> to make it show up for uds-n
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<tremolux> seb128: hiya!
<seb128> nothing, it just needs to get accepted for uds
<tremolux> seb128: ah, ok cool
<seb128> done
<tremolux> seb128: thanks  :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ups, I forgot to ping you yesterday but the pitivi guys said you forgot to add the patch to the serie
<seb128> the bug you fixed just before maverick, so the fix is not used
<kenvandine> oh?
<seb128> tremolux, you're welcome
 * kenvandine looks
<seb128> kenvandine, I told them we would fix it in a SRU, if you can check that... ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, uploaded :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
 * kenvandine should use one branch per package :)
<seb128> mvo, do you know why synaptic recommends libgnome2-perl?
<mvo> seb128: yes, for debconf
<mvo> seb128: for the gnome frontend
<seb128> mvo, why don't you let debconf recommends it?
<mvo> seb128: ask the debconf maintainer ;)
<mvo> seb128: but I can make softare-center/aptdaemon do that
<mvo> seb128: they use it as well
<seb128> mvo, no you can't!
<seb128> mvo, cf #ubuntu-devel btw ;-)
<seb128> having libgnome libgnomevfs and perl
<seb128> it's adding insanity to madness I say :p
<seb128> we want to clean those and use gtk ;-)
<mvo> seb128: what does that mean - no debconf?
<seb128> mvo, no, basically https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/415038
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 415038 in debconf (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "port GNOME frontend to GtkAssistant (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New]
<seb128> mvo, ie using gtk rather than libgnome
<mvo> seb128: aha, ok. fine with me :)
<seb128> mvo, cjwatson said he would work on that, I will ping you to clean your recommends once it's done ;-)
<mvo> cool
<mvo> please
<mvo> looking forward to it
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> pedro_, you can probably clean several rhythmbox bugs
<seb128> pedro_, bug #658590
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658590 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[10.10] Rhythmbox will not minimize to sound-indicator if music is not playing (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658590
<seb128> pedro_, I've seen several "exit on close" bugs recently
<pedro_> seb128, indeed, i've seen some like those as well, will have a look today after finishing with nautilus clean up
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, I've tried to ping cosimoc about the crash on eject
<seb128> it's getting annoying
 * kenvandine grabs lunch, bbiab
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #660648 and bug #660647 could be for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660648 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Non translated elements in the interface (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660648
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660647 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution will not load images in email from contacts in Ubuntu One (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660647
<fta> slomo, fyi, /wrt libvpx: http://codereview.chromium.org/3461024/show  (last comment, #7)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Awesome to hear.
<highvoltage> rickspencer3: ooh, are you around on IRC atm? I sent you an email via launchpad about a spec I need targeted for UDS
<rickspencer3> highvoltage, otp
<rickspencer3> but I'll look in a few minutes
<highvoltage> rickspencer3: thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-15
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, what video did you watch for utouch?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Both the youtube and blip.tv versions.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, it ran fine for me, weitd
<robert_ancell> weird
<TheMuso> It ran fine for me as well, but the music was a little stuttery thats all.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, right, I didn't notice it the first time around, but I do now :)
<TheMuso> Ok not just me then. :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey
<mvo> hey seb128
 * pitti waves to and hugs the French mafia
 * pitti hugs mvo, too
<mvo> hey pitti
 * vish *phew* was wondering when mvo became french
<mvo> vish: hahaaha
<mvo> vish: if that happens I'm screwed, my french is just too bad to survive
<vish> hehe :_
<pitti> mvo: we'll found our own little German community then
<seb128> hey mvo pitti
<seb128> sorry, xorg crashed on user switching
<seb128> not sure if I should blame it on intel but it happens quite often since maverick it seems
<pitti> seb128: I got that as well
<seb128> on intel as well?
<pitti> yep
<pitti> it worked pretty reliably in lucid
<seb128> same here
<seb128> so natty is open today?
<mvo> with compiz? or metacity as well?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> hey mvo, pitti
<mvo> it seems to be pretty stable for me, but without compiz
<mvo> hey didrocks
<pitti> seb128: yep, upload away
<seb128> hey didrocks
<mvo> aha, its open? *cool*
<pitti> was a nice wave of "accepted" mails this morning
<pitti> got 2/3 of my merges done
<seb128> so it's time to break natty ;-)
<mvo> hey mpt
<mpt> hi
<mpt> Mumble?
<mvo> mpt: ok, hold on a sec, I need to grab the headset
<cassidy> seb128, didn't you have a GTK3 package?  Is it usable / safe to install ?
<seb128> cassidy, yes and yes
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<seb128> the amd64 builds have issues though
<seb128> they seem to build again and again or something
<cassidy> cool, I'll push it to your PPA as well then
<seb128> you can build it locally or use the i386 build though
<seb128> to my ppa?
<cassidy> the TP one
<cassidy> as new empathy depends on gtk3
<seb128> cassidy, is that an unstable ppa?
<cassidy> we use to push latest versions of the TP stack
<cassidy> or maybe I should just depends on your PPA
<seb128> there will be need for other sources no?
<seb128> ie webkit-gtk3
<seb128> or libunique-gtk3?
<cassidy> yeah probably
<seb128> we don't have those yet
<cassidy> are you going to push them to this ppa at some point ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I did gnome-desktop yesterday
<seb128> we will add things as they get ready over time
<cassidy> are you just pushing the libs or the apps as well ?
<seb128> just libs
<seb128> that's meant to be a gtk3 stack that people can install to do porting work
<seb128> it's not meant to turn your stable into an unstable
<cassidy> ok cool. Do you know how PPA deps are deal with? If I add this PPA as a dep of mine, does this mean user have to add your PPA manually ?
<cassidy> ok, so everything should be parrallel installable with existing libs
<seb128> yeah, most of it should be
<seb128> not sure for the ppa dep but I think users would have to do nothing
<seb128> it should just work
<cassidy> ok, I'll add the dep on the tp-devel ppa for now
<seb128> ok
<Shred00> how long does it typically take for a package to show up in -proposed after being submitted?
<ari-tczew> pitti: ^^
<pitti> these days around 24 hours
<pitti> I process it every day, sometimes twice a day
<Shred00> ahhh.  not automated then.  :-/
<Shred00> pitti: did you see evolution in your -proposed travels in the last 24h?
<pitti> yes, it's in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - do you think we should add http://askubuntu.com/ to our default bookmarks?
<cassidy> seb128, didrocks: what's the best way to test gnome-shell on Maverick these days? Is there an official PPA or the maverick pkgs are recent enough?
<ari-tczew> pitti: do you use syncpackage script?
<seb128> cassidy, jhbuild?
<pitti> ari-tczew: yes, when I do Debian uploads
<cassidy> seb128, there is no official PPA as planned during UDS?
<seb128> cassidy, the maverick pkg are recently for what you can get with tarballs
<seb128> cassidy, g-s is not in a buildable state for months using released version
<cassidy> :(
<cassidy> ok, I'll jhbuild then
<seb128> cassidy, they depends on gtk3 and other moving parts we didn't catch up with
<cassidy> do you plan to pkg gnome-shell 3.0 for Maverick+1 (even in universe) ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but not before UDS
<seb128> I don't think they rolled tarballs for a while
<seb128> they might still be refactoring things
<cassidy> ok
<cassidy> I guess/hope the RT will push more for releases this cycle
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I would like to do that yes, but I was just going to defer asking you until UDS
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - ok, cool. i'll add that one to the default set then :)
<jcastro> seb128: seen this before? bug #660525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660525 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Pinned notes displayed as separator lines (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660525
<seb128> jcastro, hey, didn't see that one
<seb128> jcastro, could you assign it to karl?
<jcastro> yep
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is firefox still using gnomevfs?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the current version, yes
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: though after the discussion in that thread everyone wants a bookmark, maybe we should do it like we do the desktop and keep the entire thing clean
<seb128> I'm doing fine thanks
<chrisccoulson> but FF4.0 can use both gnomevfs and GIO
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, both or either?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it can use either, and it will select one at runtime
<seb128> could you build only with gio?
<seb128> or split the gnomevfs code in a different binary?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure there's a build option for that, but it would be trivial to do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you use bugs for your todolist? want one about that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - please feel free to open a bug for that
<seb128> on what component?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just on firefox
<seb128> seems firefox is the last remaining user on libgnomevfs on the depends install
<seb128> out of libgnomeui and bindings
<jcastro> seb128: what's karl's workload on this? the appindicator patch is giving upstream problems, this one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can fix that :)
<seb128> jcastro, "on this"?
<jcastro> and the one that breaks it on xubuntu etc (I think the fallback is broken)
<seb128> jcastro, dbarth said karl was on schedule for what he has to do and we can assign him bugs if we need some to be worked
<seb128> jcastro, he said that early today
<seb128> jcastro, so feel free to just assign those tomboy issues to him
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll ask him to look at these too
<seb128> thanks
<jcastro> two even.
<jcastro> seb128: I thought DX was going to look into this pin/custom UI issue
<jcastro> hmm, you know what, nevermind.
 * jcastro whistles
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah, let's not get started on what dx is supposed to do ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: we should have left it
<jcastro> like we did in 10.04
<seb128> what is the issue?
<seb128> didn't you guys agree that the pinning was not required?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I was told we'd find some work around
<jcastro> seb128: would you agree to consider "if it's going to take him too long to fix it maybe we should look at just dropping the entire patch?"
<seb128> jcastro, let's discuss it next week
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> what is upstream going to do with tomboy this cycle?
<seb128> g-s will not have a notification area either I think
<seb128> what do they plan to use?
<jcastro> well, I don't think he's going to look favorably on our patch anymore for sure
<seb128> what is the issue with our patch?
<seb128> the xfce fallback?
<seb128> seems tomboy works fine for most users
<seb128> we get a brocken fallback but it's online fallback and that one bug you pointed today
<Shred00> didrocks: around?
<didrocks> Shred00: yeah, what's up?
<jcastro> seb128: I think he's just frustrated with the bugs, they're still bugs
<jcastro> and, they didn't exist before our patch
<Shred00> didrocks: so, i updated my evolution tree from your LP submission of yesterday.
<Shred00> and i'm getting a patch failure, but in debugging it i am finding that even though quilt applied says patches are applied, when i check actual source files, they don't appear to be.  i must be missing something.
<seb128> jcastro, well new code has bugs sometime...
<didrocks> Shred00: are you using exactly my branch or do you have your own setup and branch?
<seb128> it's not like we were shipping a non working tomboy
<Shred00> hrm.  i wonder if i have a stale .pc dir
<seb128> jcastro, let's get karl to fix those
<jcastro> he's on it
<seb128> that's the best we can do
<jcastro> I am just trying to communicate his frustration, and that sometimes even a little annoying bug can kill an entire idea with an upstream
<jcastro> we felt confident that we were going to fix this pin problem
<jcastro> (I know it's not your fault, but you're the tech lead so I am addressing these with you, heh)
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> I though we say we didn't care about the pinning
<seb128> said
<seb128> if it's important to tomboy users let's make sure we fix it this cycle
<jcastro> I think it's "ted said we didn't care about the pinning"
<seb128> he managed to confuse me into thinking that was an agreement with you :p
<davidbarth> hey don't speak ill of dx ;)
<davidbarth> jcastro: go ahead and file a bug for the tomboy issue, if not already the case
<jcastro> they are filed and assigned to karl
<davidbarth> and i'll put that on the alpha-1 radar
<davidbarth> jcastro: ah cool
 * kenvandine missed the pinning for a while... but got used to not having it
<kenvandine> not saying i wouldn't be happy to see it come back :)
<jcastro> davidbarth: right, if we could have a recommendation for what we're going to do so I can show upstream we're taking the problem seriously that would be swell
<davidbarth> what's the bug again, because i want to check that we have a decision on what to do
<davidbarth> ie, design guildeines matching, implementation issue or whatnot
<davidbarth> got it
<davidbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/660525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660525 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Pinned notes displayed as separator lines (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress]
<jcastro> yeah, and there's the other one with the broken fallback
<jcastro> which effectively breaks it on xubuntu and others
<pitti> didrocks: hm, who taught you to name patches from git as 999999_git_*? They shoudl be at the top of the stack (00git_*)
<pitti> i. e. the nearer a patch is towards upstream inclusion, the earlier it should be applied
<pitti> and ubuntu specific patches will always go last
<didrocks> pitti: I saw a lot of patchs to get that name, hence the fact I use most of the time 90_git or 91…
<didrocks> pitti: also, with the evo express branch, I would have to touch 2 patches as this patch is pretty intrusive
<didrocks> but I will know next time :)
<seb128> pitti, I usually use 90_...
<seb128> it's just to have those out of the distro series
<seb128> which usually start at the bottom
<pitti> kenvandine: rejecting indicator-sound upload; please reupload with -v to cover previous changelog as well (SRU wasn't released yet)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, --v ?  what does that do?
<kenvandine> you mean edit the changelog entry?
<pitti> kenvandine: debuild -v<version in maverick>
<kenvandine> ah, and i can pass that to bzr bd ?
<kenvandine> with -- -v
<kenvandine> right?
<kenvandine> that doesn't work...
<seb128> kenvandine, how so?
<seb128> kenvandine, bzr bd --source -- -v<version>
<pitti> kenvandine: bzr bd -S -- -vVERSION does work; I use it all the time
<kenvandine> oh, you have to give it the version :)
<kenvandine> it just gave me a parse error without it :)
<pitti> well, it's not quite clever enough to mindread what you want :)
<pitti> kenvandine: it's the same as with merging
<kenvandine> but i want to give it the latest right?
<kenvandine> 0.4.9-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> i see
<pitti> indicator-sound | 0.4.7-0ubuntu2 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<pitti> kenvandine: you want -v0.4.7-0ubuntu2
<pitti> it's "include changes since the given one"
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i was confused with what that flag was for :)
<pitti> kenvandine: surprising that it's new to you -- you never merged a package with debian?
<kenvandine> i have, but it has been a while
<pitti> sorry, I would have been a bit more verbose then
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> speaking of which now is the right time to do merges :p
<seb128> call to everybody in the team there ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah... :)
<kenvandine> pitti, uploaded
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> speaking of merges
<seb128> mterry, could you do the anjuta 2.32 one?
<seb128> mterry, hey btw ;-)
<bilalakhtar> hello world!
<mterry> seb128, for natty?  sure
<cyphermox> seb128, might want to ask a LOSA to kill off the gtk+3.0 build in the gnome3-builds PPA... it's been running for two days :P
<cyphermox> also, good morning :)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: You mentioned some problem with latest anjuta which was being fixed before maverick release, has it been fixed now?
<seb128> mterry, yes, thanks
<seb128> bilalakhtar, did I?
<seb128> cyphermox, I pinged the soyuz guys and lamont about it yesterday
<bilalakhtar> seb128: yes, you told me when I offered to upgrade it in maverick
<seb128> bilalakhtar, there was some build issues due to the new vala
<seb128> but debian did the update since
<seb128> we should merge on their version
<seb128> and see if it builds
<bilalakhtar> seb128: okie dokie, not my work since mterry took it :D Go ahead!
<seb128> there is enough merges to keep everybody busy
<mterry> :)
<seb128> just pick any other one ;-)
<bilalakhtar> yup
<bilalakhtar> doko: there?
<bilalakhtar> doko: I didn't understand what you meant in the cdebootstrap change
<mterry> seb128, with non-Desktop packages, I would do something like 'bzr merge-package lp:debian/blah/blah'.  I don't see any documention in DesktopTeam/Bzr for merges.  Do I just do it old-school way and end up with debian/* changes in bzr?
<seb128> I'm doing it the old way but maybe didrocks or pitti have better ways
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ^
<seb128> mterry, but for things in universe don't bother with the desktop team vcs workflow
<didrocks> mterry: I'm using merge-package most of the time
<seb128> like anjuta
<didrocks> mterry: but again, do as you want, I guess :)
<pitti> mterry: merge-package won't work for our debian/ only branches AFAIK
<pitti> it's for the full source branches with integrated tarballs
<didrocks> pitti: I think he's talking about "non-desktop packages" == packages from lp:ubuntu/<…> so full source branch
<pitti> mterry: if anjuta doesn't have a debian only ubuntu branch, and you are instead using lp:ubuntu/anjuta, then please feel free to try, of course
<bilalakhtar> why not make the changes in  a full branch and then copy debian dir?
<mterry> seb128, but anjuta has a ~desktop-team branch
<seb128> oh, it has?
<pitti> if VcsVcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/anjuta/ubuntu
<pitti> s/if Vcs//
<mterry> Right, so sounds like I do traditional way then
<mterry> (unless I'm hearing that we don't actually care-about-having/want-to-have a ~ubuntu-desktop branch for anjuta?)
<mterry> bilalakhtar, that could work too
<bilalakhtar> Is it anjuta? Isn't that in universe?
<davidbarth> kenvandine: hi ken; i've got a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-me/+bug/641252 (actually a duplicate of another bug i had a branch ready for)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641252 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Text in broadcast text field doesn't update or disappear automatically (dup-of: 655252)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655252 in indicator-me "Hint not always hidden when the broadcast field is in use (affects: 14) (dups: 5) (heat: 65)" [Low,Fix released]
<davidbarth> kenvandine: you can cherry pick on trunk now
<bilalakhtar> Just the other day seb128 told me to remove Vcs-Bzr field from deskbar-applet since that was in universe
<bilalakhtar> mterry: ^^
<davidbarth> kenvandine: can you start the SRU process for this fix please?
<seb128> mterry, I don't really have a strong opinion, whatever is easier for you
<seb128> it doesn't really make sense for universe packages since motus don't have commit right there
<mterry> OK, easiest is probably to remove the special branch and converge on standard method for universe
<kenvandine> davidbarth, great
<mterry> Thanks all!
<seb128> mterry, well consider anjuta updates are part of you opportunistic hacker pack so set whatever workflow will be easier for you
<seb128> mterry, np ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :) fair.  What else besides anjuta and glade-3 should I be looking at?
<mterry> and quickly
<seb128> gedit?
<seb128> I just did that merge btw
<seb128> but if you want to maintain it from now on you are welcome
<seb128> I think some of yours specs have gedit hacking
<mterry> :)
<seb128> to make it a better editor
<seb128> or at least integrate it better in the quickly workflow
<mterry> Seems tenuous, but I'll take it.  :)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> you can take devhelp as well
<seb128> I think that's it but we will not stop you claiming other sources if you want some
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> k
<jcastro> davidbarth: #627744 is the fallback
<bilalakhtar> bug #627744
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627744 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy note names are blank in the Application Indicator fallback menu (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 155)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627744
<mterry> seb128, lp:anjuta doesn't have a debian/ directory...  I'm assuming this is because of the ~ubuntu-desktop branch, and since the plan is to drop that, to add it back
<davidbarth> jcastro: ok, i see karl is on it now
<seb128> mterry, lp:anjuta is the upstream import
<seb128> mterry, you want lp:ubuntu/anjuta?
<mterry> duh!  stupid mental typo
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: on bug #657837, I should also add that we have an inconsistent behavior as well: if you choose notify on "all folder" in evolution, you get notification on the local inbox too, where you don't get when you choose inbox only
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657837 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Broken message indicator with Evolution (affects: 9) (dups: 6) (heat: 72)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657837
<pitti> didrocks: okay
<cyphermox> seb128, Cimi: it took forever but I ran into again just now : to easily get a git snapshot for a package, you can add /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/gnome-get-source.mk to debian/rules and use version+gitYYYYMMDD.GITREV
<Cimi> thx
<seb128> oh ok
<cyphermox> means you need to autoreconf though, afaict
<Cimi> cyphermox: do you have an example package?
<Cimi> cyphermox: just to be sure to do it in the right way ;))
<cyphermox> yeah, synaptic is a good one ;)
<Cimi> ok
<cyphermox> there's only one thing though, as I said you need to run autoreconf since it's a snapshot, not a tarball from make dist, so you need to add some more black magic
<micahg> a new context menu for gnome-shell needs to be accepted upstream before being added to Ubuntu, right?
<cyphermox> CImi: that would generally be:  autoreconf -i   under pre-build::, but ymmv
<dobey> james_w: ping
 * didrocks hugs pitti for all the SRU work :)
<pitti> (ugh -- sru folder had 250 mails since yesterday)
<didrocks> do you really read the emails there? You don't only go and check the queue?
<pitti> I need to
<pitti> for verification results, regression reports, ACK requests, etc.
<pitti> I can just skim most of them, of course
<didrocks> yeah, but still a scary number :/
<dobey> you need procmail + perl magic
<seb128> there is still a bunch of commit we should backport
<seb128> if some people are still on maverick and feel like doing some
<seb128> I will try to do those on my old laptop next week otherwise
<dobey> i guess i should probably start applying for motu soon too
<micahg> seb128: did you see my question above?
<seb128> micahg, no
<seb128> can you repeat?
<micahg> seb128: k, for a new context menu in gnome shell, we need it to be accepted upstream first, right? (bug 661106)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661106 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell clock applet needs menu option to change time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661106
<seb128> yes
<micahg> seb128: k, thanks
<seb128> yw
<james_w> hi dobey
<dobey> james_w: hey. i was looking at backporting a couple packages from maverick to lucid for u1, and it looks like the bzr repos of a few things aren't up to date. in particular, couchdb and python-django seem to be fairly out of date
<james_w> dobey, do you know how to check what happened with them yourself?
<didrocks> seb128: what kind of commit for backporting are you talking about?
<dobey> james_w: not really, no
<seb128> didrocks, one gvfs one, one rhythmbox one
<seb128> I think chrisccoulson had his pango update to be sponsored
<james_w> dobey, package-import.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> can do the rhythmbox one
<james_w> dobey, and you will find that https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/653312 is the cause of couchdb failing to import
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653312 in udd "Import fails with NoSuchRevision (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i prepared it in bzr, but robert_ancell updated the branch for natty already
<james_w> python-django hasn't failed it seems, so I'll just prioritise that job for you
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok
<chrisccoulson> so, it's not the most recent commit which needs sponsoring
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit confusing
<seb128> didrocks, check with pedro_ he had some bugs
<seb128> didrocks, or check the "bugs with upstream task closed" list
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I was looking for git first, thanks :)
<seb128> there is quite some commits in git
<seb128> several could be interesting to backport
<dobey> james_w: hmm, ok, thanks. i'll bookmark that page :)
<didrocks> I'm afraid the ipod fixes are a little bit large for an SRU
<dobey> james_w: any idea about the bug affecting couchdb?
<james_w> dobey, nope, sorry, I haven't investigated yet
<james_w> dobey, please comment on the bug that couchdb is important to u1
<dobey> will do
<Shred00> didrocks: around?
<didrocks> Shred00: yeah, please don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Shred00> didrocks: so, yeah.  i think i just had a stale .pc dir
<Shred00> but in doing a dpkg-rebuildpackage, i end up with this autogenerated patch at the end of the series representing a diff against the tarball.
<didrocks> Shred00: what are you tring to do?
<Shred00> which wants to be (un-)applied during unpatch.  how can i avoid creating that autogenerated patch?
<didrocks> you didn't answer to:
<didrocks> 15:01:36      didrocks | Shred00: are you using exactly my branch or do you have your own setup and branch?
<Shred00> didrocks: my tree is actually from gnome git and i have the EVOLUTION_DATA_SERVER_2_30_3 tag checked out
<didrocks> Shred00: why? don't you want rather contributing to the ubuntu branch? do you have additional patch that you are required?
<Shred00> didrocks: yes and yes
<didrocks> Shred00: yes like "you don't want to contribute to the ubuntu branch?"  :)
<Shred00> the /debian dir in my tree is actually from bzr
<Shred00> no, yes like i want to contribute and yes i have an additional patch.
<didrocks> Shred00: can you be more explicit? we can see if we can include it to ubuntu if that's an interesting one. Without more detailed it's hard to help you :)
<didrocks> if you have the debian/ dir from our bzr
<didrocks> and the git repo
<didrocks> with 2.30.3 tag, you have exactly what we have in ubuntu
<and471> mpt, do you have a page up on the wiki with the conmann stuff?
<Shred00> didrocks: i already filed both an LP bug and a BZ bug about it.  gnome bug 632153, but as you can see it needs testing and confirmation before it's ready for Ubuntu
<ubot2> Gnome bug 632153 in Mailer "X-Evolution-Source header missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=632153
<didrocks> oh that one
<didrocks> so, easier to get it is:
<didrocks> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evolution/ubuntu youbranch
<didrocks> wget -O debian/patches/nameofthepatch http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=172361
<didrocks> bzr add
<Shred00> indeed.  my repo is just fine, except that i do have extra files in it that i don't want bundled into that automated patch that's created by dpkg-source.
<didrocks> (checking if we uses quilt)
<didrocks> no, we don't
<didrocks> so, just then bump the changelog
<didrocks> and bzr bd
<didrocks> it will fetch the upstream tarball for you and you'll be set
<mpt> and471, I sure do, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking
<didrocks> Shred00: sorry, it's e-d-s in fact, so bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-data-server/ubuntu youbranch
<Shred00> i have the upstream tarball already and i have in fact bumped the changelog to record my additional patch.  i think that's what's causing this extra patch to be generated.  it's essentially a diff of my working tree and the orig tarball, autogenerated by dpkg-source.
<and471> mpt, thanks
<didrocks> no, what is causing the extra patch to be generated is because it's the quilt format souce 3
<didrocks> source*
<didrocks> Shred00: let me pastebin what you should do
<didrocks> Shred00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/513982/
<didrocks> oupss, forgot bzr add after wget :)
<and471> mpt, looks good :)
<Shred00> didrocks: by "bump debian/changelog" you don't mean that as a command literally, right?  you mean simply add a new entry to the top of the changelog, yes?
<didrocks> Shred00: right, mostly "dch -i" and think to add ~ppa1 to be able to update to the version from ubuntu then
<bcurtiswx_> ubuntu netbook, someone test this
<bcurtiswx_> load shotwell (new default photo manager) and see that menu bar isn't in panel
<bcurtiswx_> this known?
<and471> bcurtiswx, yup it was disabled
<bcurtiswx_> and471, just wondering what the reasoning was
<and471> bcurtiswx, it was blacklisted as appmenu-gtk had issues with shotwell's menus (because they change a lot))
<bcurtiswx_> and471, thanks
<and471> bcurtiswx_, no problem :)
<bcurtiswx_> its kinda cool, i get all my buds from work bugging me about features/bugs once I've gotten them to use ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> and they all love it
<and471> hehe
<bcurtiswx_> well, the annoying Ubuntu questions aren't cool.. but the fact I've converted most of the graduate students computers from <name another linux dist> to Ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> its nice :)
<bcurtiswx_> most recent, fedora to Ubuntu.  They were shocked they didn't _have_ to use root all the time :P
<Shred00> didrocks: i have already done essentially what is in your pastebin.  the problem i am having can be represented by doing the following in the e-d-s tree:
<Shred00> $ ls -l > foo
<Shred00> dpkg-buildpackage
<Shred00> and then you get this "automatic patch" in debian/patches with a patch for your "foo" file in it.  yes?
<didrocks> Shred00: did you really branch and work in my bzr branch as detailed in the pastebin? you shouldn't have full source then
<Shred00> didrocks: i moved the branch material to my source tree
<didrocks> Shred00: that's not what I put in the pastebin
<didrocks> Shred00: if you want to do something else than what I explained, you should read the "quilt" man page and the dpkg-source man for quilt source format
<didrocks> this automated patch is a feature
<Shred00> didrocks: but i want to work (on my patch, and build) in my e-d-s source tree.
<didrocks> Shred00: wasn't the patch you pointed?
<didrocks> (hence the wget)
<Shred00> didrocks: i did read it.  i read about this automatic patch thing, but i don't want it.  i don't need dpkg-source guessing what i want in a patch.
<Shred00> i have a lot of other files in my tree that i don't want in any distribution
<didrocks> Shred00: you should use quilt and not add inline patch, or you have to revert to previous format
<Shred00> i don't want them in a patch.  i don't want them in the .diff.  i want dpkg to just ignore that they are there
<didrocks> Shred00: you don't have the .diff.gz in the format source 3 as explain in dpkg-source man
<didrocks> http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 is a good reference too
<Shred00> didrocks: i probably wouldn't care so much except that dpkg-source barfs trying to apply this "autogenerated patch"
<didrocks> Shred00: as told, just use properly quilt for making your patch, or revert to previous format
<Shred00> didrocks: are you referring to the patch from bugzilla?
<didrocks> Shred00: I still don't understand "the patch you want to make" as there is the one from bugzilla and I told you how to apply it. But it seems you want to do something else too, so I call it "your patch"
<Shred00> didrocks: that patch is properly made for quilt.  it applies perfectly along with all of the other patches in the series with "quilt push -a" (or debian/rules patch).
<didrocks> so, if you don't change anymore more in your tree then, once you quilt push -a, if you build, you shouldn't have any more "autogenerated" patch
<didrocks> please, explain more and push a branch somewhere of what you try to achieve
<Shred00> but the reality is that i have lots of other stuff in my tree (logs of builds, and so forth) that i want to keep in my tree but i don't want to be part of my generate packages and thus don't want them put into this autogenerated patch.
<Shred00> if there was no autogenerated patch at all in fact i'd be happy.
<didrocks> Shred00: I don't understand, if you don't need them (as there are just logs…), why don't you use the workflow I proposed?
<didrocks> make your test wherever you want
<Shred00> i do need them, i just don't want them being considered during package building
<didrocks> once you are happy, copy the debian/ directory in the branch I pointed you
<didrocks> then, bzr bd -S
<didrocks> what are exactly those files you need?
<Shred00> didrocks: they are logs of dpkg-buildpackage and notes i keep, etc.  it doesn't really matter what they are.  i just don't want dpkg-source to consider them during it's work.
<didrocks> Shred00: as told more than once:
<didrocks> 18:01:28      didrocks | Shred00: you should use quilt and not add inline patch, or you have to revert to previous format                                                                                                      │ devildante
<didrocks> so, revert to previous package format
<devildante> whaat?
<Shred00> didrocks: ok.  how do i do that?
<didrocks> devildante: sorry, you were on the line I copy from weechat :)
<didrocks> Shred00: did you read http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 ?
<devildante> np :)
<didrocks> there is an "How to convert a source package?" section
<didrocks> so, just do the contrary
<pitti> good night everyone, have a nice weekend!
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end pitti :)
<devildante> bye pitti :)
<bcurtiswx_> anyone SRU a patch from empathy so that minimizing width below length of menu bar won't cause status bar to disappear?
<bcurtiswx_> didrocks, if anyone it might have been you
<bcurtiswx_> or at least you'd know
<didrocks> bcurtiswx_: I think kenvandine made some empathy upload recently
 * bcurtiswx_ pokes kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx_, no new patches... just upstream release
<bcurtiswx_> OK, there's a bug in which minimizing the width of the empathy contact window past the width of the menu bar will cause things to disappear.  I've asked which commit upstream fixes it, no response yet tho
<kenvandine> ok, so fixed since 2.32.0.1?
<bcurtiswx_> thats the impression i'm under
<devildante> hey there tremolux :)
<tremolux> hey devildante!
<devildante> tremolux: I was thinking of some new feature for software-center
<tremolux> devildante: whatya thinking?
<devildante> tremolux: basically, since we now have zeitgeist support, we could say to the user when he opens software-center: "Hey you! You didn't use X software for one month! do you want me to remove it?
<devildante> "
<devildante> what da ya think?
<tremolux> devildante:  ahh yeah, that sounds like a good idea to me
<tremolux> devildante: it'd also be nice to notice software that folks installed in the past and have *never* used, I'll bet that happens too
<devildante> yeah...
<devildante> I wonder if someone is working on it
<tremolux> devildante: Zeitgeist opens up interesting possibilities, I'm glad you are thinking about it
<devildante> seif__ ^ ?
<devildante> (if he's really Seif Lotfy :p)
<fagan> i like the ideaq too
<fagan> devildante: it is
<devildante> :)
<fagan> *idea
<fagan> damn keyboard
<fagan> I love the idea of suggesting software going by what you use too
<tremolux> fagan: agreed, it's so cool
<devildante> +1
<seif__> hey guys
<seif__> devildante, its in our todo list
<seif__> :)
<devildante> great :)
<devildante> mind if I do it instead? :p
<seif__> not at all
<seif__> I would be glad if you someone did it
 * devildante talks, but doesn't know anything about zeitgeist :p
<seif__> i could walk you through the zeitgeist part of the job
<seif__> :)
<devildante> that would be great!
<seif__> devildante, wanna work on it tomorrow
<seif__> ?
<devildante> okay :)
<seif__> time ?
<devildante> seif__: meet up over #zeitgeist at... 11:00 UTC, something like that?
<seif__> awesome
<devildante> tremolux: package installation on USC trunk doesn't show any progress, HELP :p
<tremolux> devildante: heh, let me take a look
<tremolux> devildante: hmm, it's working for me
<tremolux> devildante: both in the list and the details, where do you see the problem?
<devildante> tremolux, when clicking on Install and typing my password, the "Free" text changes to "Installing..." then returns to "Free"
<devildante> tremolux, it seems there is a dbus error
<devildante> 2010-10-15 20:37:25,143 - dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error on :1.73:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.71" (uid=1000 pid=3139 comm="/usr/bin/python) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.73" (uid=0 pid=3154 comm="/usr/bin/python))
<devildante> tremolux: but it installs fine
<tremolux> devildante: what package?
<devildante> tremolux, geany
<tremolux> devildante: can you install something else?  alarm-clock or something?
<devildante> will see
<tremolux> devildante: just installed geany, it's working for me
<devildante> hmm
<tremolux> devildante: trunk actually got released in natty today as 3.1
<devildante> yeah, I know
<devildante> pff, now, alarm-clock installed just fine
<devildante> but I still get the dbus error above in terminal
<tremolux> devildante: but you saw the progress for alarm clock?
<devildante> yep
<devildante> really, what just happened, Idk :p
<tremolux> devildante: hrm
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-16
<vish> kenvandine¦ wow! i think that gwibber locale bug might be the cause of a lot of issues! .. ever since that was fixed i do *not* see a lot of problems in gwibber
<vish> previously it would just hang if i dint use gwibber daily, or for seemingly no reason..
<kenvandine> vish,  :)
<kenvandine> vish, yeah, i think it was
<vish> kenvandine¦ thx for making gwibber awesome [again] ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i have fixed a ton more bugs in the past 2 weeks too
<kenvandine> most are in gwibber-proposed now
<kenvandine> oh, not yet
<kenvandine> still in the queue
<kenvandine> good night all!
<vish> nite!..
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-17
<leowyn> Hello!  I just love the new Ubuntu font family. The wiki says there is a monospace variant. Does anyone know where can I find it?
<vish> leowyn¦ the wiki lies, there in no monospace variant yet
<vish> leowyn¦ where in the wiki does it say so?
<nisshh> i hope there will be, im desperate for some fixed-width terminal ubuntu-font-family love :)
<leowyn> sorry, my mistake
<leowyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Font%20Family#Fonts
<leowyn> it says this is the _intended_ coverage
<vish> nisshh¦ it will come later, its not out yet
<leowyn> I missed that word
<nisshh> vish, woo! :)
<leowyn> I was about to go and create something with fontforge
<leowyn> but it may be a bit too much work, especially if it's being planned
<nisshh> leowyn, yea, just wait, i suspect the monospace font will be worked on during the natty cycle :)
<leowyn> the wiki says so: "Ubuntu 11.04: Additional fonts, and expanded language coverage, including Monospace for terminal use!"
<nisshh> leowyn, oh, cool, well there you go :)
<leowyn> yes, I guess I'll have to wait
<leowyn> thanks anyway. bye!
<latenite> Hi folks, I have set up my network like that: http://pastie.org/1228535 but when I boot my box gets http://pastie.org/1228538 why is it got setting the IP to 111 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-10
<smspillaz> RAOF: hi
<smspillaz> RAOF: so turns out we don't need screen crtc pixmaps to do what I want
<RAOF> Funkysauce.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I did it using a trick in xcomposite
<smspillaz> RAOF: so now all we need is for lightdm to implement a simple compositor and have that carry through into the session until compiz tries to replace it, if at all possible
<RAOF> Probably fairly simple.
<smspillaz> and then in the logout case, if it's possible to allow lightdm to "take over" a currently running x server, then have it's compositor replace the gnome-session one which will replace the compiz one
<smspillaz> and ta-da, no flicker! :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: actually, even for the restart case, it looks really cool
<RAOF> What's the XComposite trick?
<smspillaz> instead of going CLUNCK, flashflashflashflashflash, VANISH, BOOM (shift)
<smspillaz> it's just *stop* *start
<smspillaz> RAOF: oh, the new compositor doesn't take the selection until it's painted at least one frame
<smspillaz> so the old compositor stays around until the new compositor has done this
<RAOF> Nifty
<smspillaz> (basically, there's a property that the outgoing and incoming compositors set on the window used for the composite selection which says they support the handoff protocol
<smspillaz> so when the new compositor comes in, it checks for the existence of the protocol, and doesn't try to do CompositeRedirectManual, but instead does CompositeRedirectAutomatic and *doesn't* touch the composite overlay window
<smspillaz> and then it paints one full frame
<smspillaz> and then it takes the selection
<smspillaz> upon losing the selection, the old compositor checks the new selection owner for the property, and if that's present, it doesn't unmap the composite overlay window or touch it in any way (but it does redirect using CompositeRedirectManual)
<smspillaz> err, *unredirect
<smspillaz> then the new compositor waits for the old one to finally go away, and does a redirect using CompositeRedirectManual, but the output window is still visible
<smspillaz> (because both have a reference on it)
<smspillaz> however, the only caveat so far is that it makes the giant assumption that you will lose the composite selection, which is a problem if you went from compositor to no compositor
<RAOF> Heh.
<smspillaz> so if you replace compiz with an unpatched metacity your screen hangs
<smspillaz> (mostly because of the loose marriage between 'compositor' and 'window manager')
<smspillaz> I suppose I could make a new selection, but then I'd have to resort to checking incoming properties on the root window and I've found that to be racy
<smspillaz> or it could just time out
<smspillaz> RAOF: what I *really* want to do though is enforce compositing, like maybe we can do something in gnome-session to always try and composite the screen if it stops being composited or whatever, but that's really hard to do because of the way selections work
<RAOF> I wouldn't mind, personally, if the answer to "what happens if you run an unpatched metacity" was "it breaks".
<smspillaz> RAOF: s/metacity/xmonad/
<smspillaz> think of the people who will ditch ubuntu for arch :p
<RAOF> s/metacity/*/
<RAOF> unity-greeter could quite happily only do this when running an "Ubuntu" session, which we know will start Unity.
<smspillaz> yeah I suppose
<smspillaz> and then we could just ignore --replace except when allowing it inside of unity
<RAOF> And could start compiz with "--compositor-handoff"
<smspillaz> but *gosh* that's a hack :p
<jbicha> similar idea to what GDM is doing with it being part GNOME Shell now if the hardware supports it
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> I'm not really keen on running compiz on lightdm
<smspillaz> *thinks of the security implications*
<RAOF> And it's slow on startup.
<smspillaz> compiz by itself is really fast to start
<smspillaz> it could be faster
<RAOF> Oh, right.  I was thinking a full session compiz. :)
<smspillaz> but if you did composite --replace composite opengl its pretty much instance :)
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> *compiz
<smspillaz> RAOF: I'm more thinking of
<smspillaz> "hey, install this BLING BLING plugin"
<smspillaz> "GLScreen::glPaintOutput () { execl ("/bin/bash"); }
<jbicha> my software center is busted, are y'all having any problems with it?
<RAOF> Nope.  Well, apart from my self-inflicted PolicyKit wound.
<smspillaz> I wonder if its possible to use PolicyKit for things other than granting root permissions
<RAOF> Yes, absolutely.
<smspillaz> oh, cool
<jbicha> I get a blank white window and this is the only output on the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705203/
<smspillaz> I was thinking of something like being able to have a "blessed" screensaver window
<RAOF> It'll become more possible once https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41025 gets accepted, too :)
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 41025 in daemon "Add an ‘owner’ user to actions." [Enhancement,New]
<RAOF> smspillaz: PolicyKit doesn't actually grant root permissions anyway; it's just a way for $DAEMON to check whether $CLIENT should be able to perform $ACTION.
<smspillaz> I figured
<smspillaz> RAOF: and I suppose it gives keys or somesuch to applications so you don't have to authorize it all the time ?
<RAOF> Depends; you can define that in the action description: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/polkit-conf.html#conf-declaring-actions
<RAOF> Although until that patch gets applied your $DAEMON needs to run as root for PolicyKit to be useful.
<jbicha> pitti: python plugins are broke in Totem (libpeas again) bug 855100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855100 in totem "python plugins not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855100
<smspillaz> RAOF: neat
<RAOF> Baurgh.  What part of gdk_x11_display_grab are you not understanding, damnit?
<RAOF> Bah!  Of course, my old nemesis, XSync.
<smspillaz> RAOF: :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: or XNextEvent
<RAOF> For my future self, in the hope that writing it down again will make it stick: If you call XGrabServer, it's a good really idea to XSync afterward if you expect it to take effect properly.
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> uhh actually
<smspillaz> XGrabServer is synchronous iirc
<smspillaz> it's XUngrabServer that isn't
<smspillaz> or is it not synchronous?
<RAOF> smspillaz: So, turns out that if you fork quickly enough you can get in before XGrabServer takes effect.
<smspillaz> since if that's the case there's lots of code in compiz that depends on sever grabs (because we send synthetic events)
<RAOF> XGrabServer was not sufficiently synchronous for my testing.
<smspillaz> RAOF: hmm ok, I think I'll need to do XSync directly befor and after XGrabServer then
<smspillaz> *before
<smspillaz> well really, when you do XGrabServer, you should first do XSync, then XSynchronize, then XGrabServer, then do your stuff, then XUngrabServer
<RAOF> In my case, I was trying to check that I correctly handled the case where XGrabServer causes check_gl_texture_size to hang waiting for XOpenDisplay.
<smspillaz> then XSynchronize (false)
<smspillaz> RAOF: ah, yikes
<RAOF> I, too, thought that XGrabServer was synchronous, so I just called it at the top of the function that forks off check_gl_texture_size... which proceeded to *work* and happily return the correct GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE.
<smspillaz> huh
<RAOF> Obviously not the effect I was hoping for :)
<RAOF> So, in short: ?XGrabServer: your paranoia is justified.?
<smspillaz> well, XGrabServer without synchronous behaviour kind of defeats the purpose of XGrabServer if you ask me
<smspillaz> because what ends up happening is this:
<smspillaz> listen only to me, stop listening only to me, do stuff
<smspillaz> since if you're using server grabs, its likely that you're doing stuff with whats directly on the server at that time, which means you have to flush your output buffer
<RAOF> In this case, gnome-desktop only wants to batch up some X state fiddling into a single notify.
<RAOF> Oh, hai check_gl_texture_size.  *You're* what's consuming 100% cpu?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Morning didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Chagrined.
<RAOF> For being insufficiently paranoid with check_gl_texture_size :)
<RAOF> Also, still slightly sick, but that's easier to ignore ?
<didrocks> oh really?
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Morning pitti
<RAOF> Oh, whoops.
 * RAOF has noticed a *tiny* problem with the most recent gnome-desktop3 upload.
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, feeling better?
<RAOF> We really should set --abort-on-upstream-changes by default, shouldn't we :)
<pitti> didrocks: a bit, yes
<pitti> hey RAOF
<pitti> RAOF: I think dpkg 1.16.1 will help
<pitti> RAOF: you got a debian-changes* stuff that reverted your patch?
<RAOF> That basically flips that option to default-on, doesn't it?
<pitti> seems so, yes
<RAOF> oneiric-proposed is open, right?
<pitti> RAOF: yes
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<tkamppeter> pitti, first thank you for approving my 0-day SRUs during the weekend.
<pitti> tkamppeter: guten Morgen
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have a little problem with my eeePC. I got a flooding of WLAN password requests due to bug 868293 and then turned off WLAN in the indicator applet menu. This also removed the menu entry to turn on WLAN again, and now I am totally locked out, the machine looks like having no WLAN by hardware now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868293 in unity "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0xa05166e0 *** (drm_intel_gem_bo_unreference)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868293
<tkamppeter> pitti, as usual, scrambling bug numbers, I meant bug 854833.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854833 in gnome-keyring "(oneiric) wireless passwords not remembered" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854833
<pitti> tkamppeter: that's something for cyphermox
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: he's in the US, so he'll answer this afternoon
<tkamppeter> pitti, as you have seen the CUPS SRU is verified. I have joined the two bugs as duplicates as they are fixed by the same patch.
<tkamppeter> pitti, do you know which package is the culprit for the disappeared WLAN?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I don't, no; works here
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> welcome back! (well, if we consider you didn't connect during your vacations ;))
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, have found out what happend: Turning of wireless has put the machine into inflight mode (did not see that directly as a plugged USB Bluetooth adapter carried on working, I pressed Fn + F2 to leave inflight mode, then the wireless entry reappeared in the menu and I could turn on wireless again by the menu.
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;0
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> tkamppeter: aah, kill switch?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks, and you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, good thanks
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson -- don't you need some holiday now? :-)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti. yeah, i'll need some more holiday again soon ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, what do you mean with "kill switch"?
<pitti> tkamppeter: the key/slider which disables/enables wifi is usually called "kill switch"
<tkamppeter> pitti, some boxes have a physical slider which cannot be set by software, this netbook not.
<tkamppeter> pitti, in this case the software can set the kill switch which this action should not do.
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: How would you like to test gnome-desktop later?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, sure, can do
<RAOF> I can either PPA it up or point you at a packaging branch.
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: First cut is in ppa:raof/aubergine, pending building.  That should ensure your desktop is never blocked by check_gl_texture_size, no matter how crazy gnome-desktop/g-s-d want to be.
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, Sweetshark
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> good morning Sweetshark, rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, seb128 :)
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti rodrigo_
<seb128> how is everybody,
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien, merci ;-)
<pitti> still a bit oneiric :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, how is your cold?
<seb128> did you manage to get over it?
<pitti> release candidates are built and on the tracker, if you guys feel so inclined
<pitti> seb128: seems to be a very slow one; it's not very bad, but already lasting a week :/
<seb128> pitti, I will do some iso testing for sure today
<seb128> let me start syncs while I catch up on emails etc
<Sweetshark> pitti: a cold takes 14 days to heal off, with medicine it takes two weeks ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: that used to be 7 days -- the germs keep getting better!
<Sweetshark> pitti: we are training them with antibiotics
<pitti> I don't
<pitti> but they might have gotten resistant against chicken soup and apple pie as well
<Sweetshark> pitti: ow, now thats bad
<seb128> pitti, do you know about udisk2 and davidz plans for it?
<pitti> seb128: he wants to try and push it into gnome 3.4
<seb128> ok, what I was feating
<pitti> but I haven't played around with it much yet
<seb128> I'm pondering staying on GNOME 3.2 for the lts
<pitti> it's somewhere on my list of things to do
<seb128> do you see that as a risky move in a lts cycle?
<pitti> it's installable in parallel with old udisks
<pitti> moderate, I think
<seb128> well, he's porting gnome-disk-utility and gvfs
<pitti> it's completely rewritten
<seb128> not sure he will keep both backends
<pitti> seb128: no, I mean for other desktops like KDE
<pitti> seb128: but anyway, it turns some concepts upside down
<pitti> like the distinction between "internal" and "external"
<pitti> I'd feel better if this landed in Q TBH
<pitti> but then again, I need to actually look at it before I make up my mind
<pitti> something to play with next week
<seb128> ok, me as well
<seb128> pitti, can you look before UDS? thanks ;-)
<pitti> one thing I want to do is writing an integration test, similar to what udisks 1 has
<seb128> pitti, it's going to be one of the parameters in the "what GNOME version to go for" discussion
<pitti> seb128: ok, will make sure I'm prepared for this part
<seb128> the glib changes desrt is doing makes me nervous for a lts as well
<seb128> and since GNOME sucks at being able to ship a new version on a non current platform I doubt we will be able to take 3.4 without udisks2; glib 2.32 gtk 3.4 etc
<pitti> udisks2 and glib/gdu/gvfs certainly go together, yes
<seb128> yeah, as usually with GNOME you can't easily cherrypick components
<seb128> it's the lot or nothing
<pitti> well, that's fairly understandable, though
<pitti> keeping both udisks 1 and 2 code in gdu/gvfs would be quite some effort, and nobody would extensively test that upstream anyway
<seb128> pitti, well I still wish that "applications" like gedit, eog etc would be handled as standalone applications and a bit lax on their depends ;-)
<pitti> I don't think the API changes at the gvfs level, though
<pitti> so it still ought to be possible to update udisks/gdu/gvfs/glib, but keep the apps, for example
<seb128> that's already something
<seb128> well anyway something for UDS
<seb128> I just wanted to make sure somebody has a clue about that transition at UDS for the discussion ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: does anyone know how to setup a software-raid after the install? Mine sorta kinda works -- it sometimes boots through, it is complaining about degradedraids on boot sometimes and just doesnt boot at all at other times (just hangs with a blank screen). I assume I would need to get my raid setup into the initramfs somehow maybe?
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you try the latest udev from Friday/Saturday?
<pitti> Sweetshark: you mean moving your root fs to raid after install?
<pitti> I've done that on my server just through ssh years ago, with repartitioning two times (that was fun)
<pitti> but I kept /boot/ on non-RAID; not sure if that works now
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, no fancy stuff like root or /boot on raid. Just /home and a custom partition.
<pitti> Sweetshark: that should "just work" (tm); i. e. do the mdadm stuff, add /dev/mapper/whatever to /etc/fstab for /home
<pitti> mdadm udev rules sohuld assemble the array on boot, and trigger the mounting
<didrocks> re
<glatzor> morning mvo, debugging aptdaemon I just realized that the session indicator performs a UpgradeSystem Simulate after every change of the transaction queue
<glatzor> mvo, that seems to be a little bit too much
<glatzor> mvo, the simulate is also processed in the main loop (we don't use threading in oneiric) so the system gets a short block after each transaction
<mvo> glatzor: urgh
<mvo> glatzor: that is very much not ideal
<mvo> glatzor: hm, what can we do, what is the best way to fix session indicator? or should we simply do some clever caching?
<glatzor> mvo, for P indicator should use the PackageKit interface. The GetUpdates will be cached in aptdaemon.
<glatzor> mvo, it could listen to the org.debian.apt.CacheChanged transaction
<glatzor> transaction != signal
<glatzor> mvo, I am away
<mvo> glatzor: thanks for the notify!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<glatzor> mvo, the signal won't be enough.
<glatzor> mvo, it seems to be difficult to this right with the current infrastructure. we have to accept some inaccuranceness
<mvo> ok
<glatzor> oh that word seems to be odd :)
<mvo> I know what you mean
<mvo> its just a bit inaccurate ;)
<glatzor> mvo, right :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, it doesnt "just work" here. and the sometimes works, sometimes doesnt stuff scares me a bit.
 * mvo is still proud member of blatant errors and awkward grammar
 * glatzor too
<glatzor> see you, mvo
 * mvo waves
<pitti> Sweetshark: when it doesn't work, does the /dev/mapper/* device exist? or not even that?
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am not used dmapper or lvm, just md.
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, but that should still end up in /dev/mapper/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so, since i went on vacation, something seems to have broken the panel menus in unity on my second monitor :(
<chrisccoulson> they no longer stay open anymore, but instead, they appear briefly and close immediately again
<chrisccoulson> that never used to happen
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, have you seen that?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm not with my second monitor right now
<didrocks> njpatel: you still have your second monitor, isn't it, do you have this? ^
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, or maybe not -- what do you get there, /dev/mdsomething?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's pretty broken. i tried logging out and back in again, just to make sure it wasn't transient
<chrisccoulson> and it's consistently broken on my second monitor
<chrisccoulson> all the menus are unusable
<Sweetshark> pitti: I have /dev/md/1 and /dev/md/2 in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and am using the UUIDs of those arrays in fstab. However, even when booting trough I get /dev/md127 and /dev/md126 instead of 1 and 2
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, didrocks, erm, no, but let me try
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
 * njpatel upgrades first, though
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, mdadm.conf? that shouldn't have been necessary for some ten years or longer..
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> njpatel, chrisccoulson: kenvandine (I think) mentioned the same second monitor issue
<chrisccoulson> ah, so it might not just be me then :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you? had nice holidays? happy to be back?
<njpatel> okay
<pitti> Sweetshark: perhaps try to move that away, and see what it does then?
<njpatel> damn
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, bug please, sir :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: (just to rule out the possibility of some mis-configuration ther)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the holiday was great thanks
<chrisccoulson> it felt like i never left really ;)
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, did you manage to confirm it?
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, no, but I have a feeling you might be right
<seb128> njpatel, chrisccoulson: bug #869196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869196 in unity "unity panel menus don't stay open when clicked on second monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869196
<njpatel> not yet*
<njpatel> seb128, swheet
<njpatel> shweet*
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems all the bugs come out of the woodwork when i finish my vacation ;)
<seb128> no, they have been sitting there
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> seb128: my concerns about clutter weren't so much about performance, but about not working at all on some hardware; or can that be ruled out?
<seb128> the issue is that dx didn't fix bugs previous week because njpatel was not around
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i found a nice bug for RAOF at the weekend too
<njpatel> seb128, come on, they were fixing bugs
<seb128> pitti, well, if it's for games or side features it's easy enough to not care or turn the features off at beta time?
<njpatel> it's just the bugs are harder at this point the cycle, so sometimes they take days instead of hours
<pitti> seb128: right; but I'm concerned about it for the video player
<seb128> njpatel, yeah, sorry, it was a bit of exageration
<pitti> seb128: TBH I'd rather stay with totem 3.0 than moving to banshee or clutter-totem for LTS
<seb128> njpatel, I'm a bit annoyed that things like the launcher not showing, the dash not getting the focus, the right menu list not working on for use, etc didn't get fixed
<seb128> njpatel, sorry for turning that in wrong accusation ;-)
<seb128> pitti, right, which is the topic of my email, I just responded to the "let clutter out of the CD" bit, I totally agree with you otherwiwse
<njpatel> seb128, funnily enough, I just asked for a patch of the first one you mentioned, which fingers-crossed fixes it (will be in compiz release today), and the second two are the same bug with jason has been working on. I'll help him out today too
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok; we violently agree then :)
<seb128> njpatel, \o/ thanks
<chrisccoulson> dear xchat, thanks for crashing
<Sweetshark> pitti: you mean completely removing mdadm.conf?
<pitti> Sweetshark: well, renaming for now
<chrisccoulson> so, now oneiric is nearly released, who wants to carry on running the firefox beta before they upgrade to precise (and help test the next security update)?
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<chrisccoulson> ;)
 * pitti updates
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, 8.0 already?
<rodrigo_> yeah, firefox version numbers increase every day now :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's the next release
<pitti> chrisccoulson: this disables ubufox, known/intended?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's known, but unintended
<chrisccoulson> i've got a fix for that
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, your screens have different geometries?
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, yeah, my secondary screen is slightly bigger
<njpatel> thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I now get an annoying "Extension-Update" dialog about test pilot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: clicking "Update..." button doesn't do anything, and it keeps staying on all desktops
<Laney> does it use gsettings for proxies yet? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i've not seen that
<chrisccoulson> you could try disabling test pilot
<chrisccoulson> i think people do that anyway ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the red "X" button on the top right works
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, the issue with it appearing on all desktops has been mentioned before
<chrisccoulson> note that test pilot is only switched on in the beta and aurora builds
<chrisccoulson> feel free to switch it off ;)
<pitti> mvo: would you miss attach_gconf() much from source_update-manager.py?
<pitti> mvo: u-m and gnome-power-manager seem to be the only two package hooks using it, and I just removed the g-p-m one in bzr
<pitti> mvo: it uses the static "gconf" python module which will certainly mess up apport-gtk, and it's gsettings these days anyway
<mvo> pitti: no, this needs updating to gconf anyway its outdated
<mvo> pitti: no in the sense that I will not miss it
<pitti> mvo: ok, thanks; I'll remove it and replace it with a no-op function, so that it doesn't immediately break hooks
<seb128> pitti, we need an _gsettings() variant ;-)
<pitti> seb128: bug 836489, working on it :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 836489 in apport "apport should have built-in support for gsettings hooks" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836489
<seb128> pitti, \o/ ;-)
<seb128> ok, I'm going to make friends :p
<mvo> pitti: thanks
<seb128> I'm suggesting on ubuntu-devel list that we stop getting stuff in universe and lock them to our freeze cycle but that we push packagers and upstreams to extra.ubuntu.com
<seb128> let's see how much people will hate me :p
<pitti> hm, is there any way to find out the system default of a gsettings key?
<seb128> pitti, not that I know, but better to ask desrt
<pitti> maybe there's a way to parse .config/dconf/user
<pitti> oh, perhaps with g_settings_new_with_backend ()
<seb128> pitti, look to the dconf-editor source?
<seb128> pitti, the non default value keys are bold in there
<pitti> seb128: ah, right, that does get the default
<seb128> pitti, so robert_ancell probably does it in some way
<pitti> wendar: are you on very latest oneiric? several bugs of that sort got fixed last week
<wendar> very latest, just updated
<pitti> wendar: so, for the record, your screen gets completely turned off right after logging in, but only for your user account?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ I just asked her to reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power *, but that didn't help
<wendar> yes, backlight turned off completely
<wendar> has to be manually turned back on
<pitti> how do you do this? with the brightness keys?
<wendar> (through the keyboard brigtness key)
<wendar> yes
<seb128> what is the bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i agree with you btw (about extras.ubuntu.com)
<seb128> ELACKCONTEXT
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i have an upstream currently asking me to package their software in ubuntu, and i was going to direct them there instead ;)
<seb128> well I wish the appreviewboard was functional
<wendar> seb128: pitti and I just switched an ongoing conversation to the channel for more perspective
<pitti> wendar: for bisecting, you could start with chmod 0'ing /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-3.0/*power* and *xrandr*, and checking if that "fixes" it
<seb128> let's see if they fix it if they get new people on board
<seb128> wendar, pitti: could you describe the issue?
<wendar> seb128: so, when I log in, my backlight turns off, and doesn't turn back on again
<wendar> seb128: it used to do the same when I resumed from sleep, but resuming is fine now
<wendar> seb128: so it's just login, and only on my installed user account, not on a guest account on a LiveCD
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> why do we have shutdown actions listed under "Applications" in the dash?
<chrisccoulson> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-log-out-from-unity-dash/
<chrisccoulson> mpt? ^^
<wendar> pitti: do you want both the lib*.so and the *.gnome-settings-plugin versions of both?
<pitti> wendar: can't hurt to just chmod both
<mpt> chrisccoulson, lol, I have no idea
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mpt: ted figured people might want to search for shutdown and find it
<wendar> pitti: brb
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, having actions in the dash might make sense. but it doesn't make sense that they are grouped with "Applications"
<chrisccoulson> that's weird ;)
<mpt> +1
<seb128> is there any way to get them listed but not in applications?
<seb128> do we have any other category?
<seb128> he added "System" to the category in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-session/trunk/revision/217
<pitti> seb128: bah -- dconf-editor parses the schemas
<seb128> pitti, there is probably no other way...
<wendar> pitti: that does it
<wendar> pitti: both on relogin and reboot
<pitti> wendar: can you now chmod 644 one, and see whether it's xrandr or power?
<wendar> yup
<mpt> Hmm ... Random question: Would it be theoretically practical for code in g-c-c to warn you that the language pack you're about to uninstall is being used by N user accounts?
<rodrigo_> wendar, pitti: sorry, just reading the backlog now...
<seb128> mpt, yes, trivial
<pitti> mpt: not very precisely, but should usually be correct
<seb128> mpt, the "language" info is in the accountsservice dbus service, so it's easy to iterate through users looking for their language and match with the one you remove
<rodrigo_> wendar, hmm, chmod'ing those lib* files fixed the problem for you?
<pitti> seb128: not all derivatives use accountsservice, though
<seb128> pitti, those who don't use it don't use gnome-control-center
<pitti> rodrigo_: just trying to bisect which plugin it was; I already had her reset the power gsettings
<seb128> pitti, the question from mpt was about g-c-c ;-)
<pitti> seb128: you could have some KDE and some GNOEM users
<seb128> oh, right, I know what you mean
<pitti> that's what I meant with "not precisely"
<seb128> we should talk to other derivatives about using accountsservice, it's a fdo tech
<seb128> I think robert_ancell planned to do that
<seb128> he wanted to standardize on it for lightdm as well
<wendar> pitti: so, it's libxrandr that causes the problem
<seb128> wendar, interesting
<wendar> pitti: but with libpower disabled, I can't manually turn the backlight back on
<wendar> pitti: which made it interesting to test :)
<pitti> wendar: can you do the list-recursively/reset-recursively/compare dance again for .xrandr?
<seb128> xrandr has no settings
<seb128> only enable and the default behaviour
<pitti> not many, indeed
<seb128> (which is "let xorg does it work)
<pitti> but somehow that user account must be different
<seb128> it might have a .config/monitors.xml
<pitti> wendar migh thave a bad ~/config/monitors.xml, which would xrandr off the screen
<wendar> it has 4 settings
<pitti> but then the brightness settings wouldn't work
<pitti> wendar: anyway, might be worth trying to move ~/.config/monitors.xml away
<seb128> could be that xrandr trigger an xorg bug?
<seb128> i.e xrandr use might screw xorg
<seb128> which would be an xorg,driver bug
<seb128> it would be interesting to see if with another session using the capplet or xrandr leads to similar issues
<wendar> I have no file /etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/monitors.xml
<wendar> The directory /etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/ is completely empty
<seb128> wendar, ~/.config/monitors.xml
<seb128> wendar, the etc directory is for system defaults
<wendar> seb128: yes, but the value of default-configuration-file is '/etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/monitors.xml'
<seb128> wendar, right, that's the default system one
<seb128> but if you have an user one it will be used
<seb128> the key name is misleading
<seb128> it's actual system-default-configuration-file
<seb128> the user location is not configurable but used anyway ;-)
<wendar> ok, removed ~/.config/monitors.xml, trying again
<pitti> wendar: did you chmod 644 back both plugins?
<wendar> pitti: yes
<wendar> pitti: and, bug is gone with nuked monitors.xml, but xrandr and power on
<seb128> wendar, does using xrandr manually to apply a resolution trigger the bug?
<wendar> seb128: example command line to try?
<seb128> not sure ... xrandr --auto? ;-)
<seb128> do you use a laptop screen, an external one?
<wendar> no external screen
<wendar> (except for presentations)
<rodrigo_> hmm, so removing ~/.config/monitors.xml fixed the problem?
<wendar> seb128: xrandr --auto doesn't trigger the problem
<wendar> rodrigo_: yes
<seb128> wendar, xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768
<seb128> or whatever resolution is yours?
<rodrigo_> I guess it's a driver problem indeed, maybe it's not detecting correctly a specific monitor
<rodrigo_> wendar, did you keep a copy of that monitors.xml file?
<wendar> rodrigo_: of course, I just moved it to another directory
<wendar> rodrigo_: would you like a copy?
<rodrigo_> wendar, yes please
<seb128> wendar, you can probably just try to use the session menu, display panel to apply a resolution and see if that triggers the bug
<rodrigo_> yes
<wendar> seb128: oooh, using the display panel does trigger it
<seb128> wendar, what about "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768"
<wendar> seb128: (still, even with no monitors.xml)
<seb128> or whatever resolution your tried in the graphical ui
<seb128> wendar, well, you probably have a monitors.xml now
<seb128> wendar, that panel is what writes this config
<seb128> looks like a driver bug
<wendar> seb128: that gives me "warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring"
<seb128> xrandr screws things
<seb128> wendar, it might be LVDS1 if you are on intel dkms
<seb128> wendar, look in the "xrand" log how the active output is called
<pitti> just run "xrandr" to see the available outputs
<wendar> seb128: yes, it's been recreated, but it's not the same old corrupt one (whatever was wrong with it)
<seb128> wendar, I don't think it was wrong or corrupted
<seb128> it just seems something in xorg doesn't like xrandr calls
<seb128> i.e that you hit a bug when the resolution is changed with xrandr
<wendar> pitti: ah, it gives me LVDS1
<wendar> seb128: so I do trigger the same bug with
<wendar> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x768
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so what I said
<seb128> xorg or driver issue
<seb128> it just happens that GNOME applies stored config using xrandr at login time
<rodrigo_> yes, seems so
<rodrigo_> wendar, do you have anything under ~/.xrandr ?
<wendar> rodrigo_: nope, no such directory
<wendar> I guess bryceh will be up in 5-6 hours
<rodrigo_> sorry, ~/gsd-debug-randr.log
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to create a file to get that log IIRC
<wendar> rodrigo_: don't have that file either
<seb128> rodrigo_, but "xrandr" triggers the same bug
<didrocks> pitti: hey, I will need your help for a SRU question after a discussion with njpatel for bug #841750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841750 in unity "Dash - horizental divider line in between categories incorrectly drawn" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841750
<didrocks> pitti: see the merge req: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/unity.fix-841750-2/+merge/78809.
<rodrigo_> seb128, that's where the xrandr g-s-d plugin writes, as I can see in the code
<njpatel> pitti, basically it makes it always draw instead of sometimes (it was being drawn outside of clip, hence x/y change), but also dims it by 0.05
<didrocks> pitti: I agree that in some case, the line isn't shown, so maybe moving it tiny. I utterly disagree with the color change, even if told "not noticeable", if it's "not noticeable", so "don't push it"
<njpatel> it = separator, sorry
<njpatel> didrocks, it's noticeable from a design sense, I meant that it doesn't effect docs
<wendar> pitti, seb128, rodrigo_: this is non-critical for release?
<didrocks> for a SRU? If we start pushing design change in SRU, it's road to crazyness
<seb128> wendar, no it's not, it's specific to your hardware
<seb128> wendar, it's a bit unfortunate and annoying but not a blocker
<pitti> wendar, seb128: it might also be related to the SRU that RAOF is about to upload (libgnome-desktop3)
<wendar> seb128: yup, so I won't worry about it, but will check in with bryce when he's up
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/81934986/gnome-desktop3_3.2.0-0ubuntu3_3.2.0-0ubuntu4.diff.gz might be related to it
<seb128> wendar, thanks
<wendar> pitti: will try that and see if it resolves the issue
<pitti> unfortunately the patch which got uploaded there got reverted by that silly debian-changes* patch
<wendar> pitti, seb128, rodrigo_: thanks!
<pitti> wendar: so you could reinstall that broken config, apt-get source gnome-desktop3, quilt pop -a, drop teh debian-changes patch, rebuild, and check if that makes a difference
<pitti> (and meh @ UDD)
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm pretty sure g-s-d only writes that log file if the file is on disk (or another file is on disk), I've debugged xrandr bugs with federico before where he asked me to create a file to have the debug output
<seb128> pitti, UDD :-(
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah ok, didn't know
<pitti> didrocks: so on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81808065/dash_divider%20lines%20wrong1.png it's the slightly thicker ends of the lines?
<pitti> didrocks: no need to spend time on color changes indeed, IMHO
<didrocks> pitti: that's my guess, MacSlow|lunch can confirm
<didrocks> pitti: what do you mean, should we let the color change in?
<pitti> didrocks: but if it's that subtle, I don't think ubuntu-sru would violently veto it
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to create a file "gsd-debug-randr" to get the log apparently from the old bug comments I read
 * didrocks thinks we really open the pandora box, but oh well
<pitti> didrocks: if it only slightly changes colors, I think "whatever is easier for you"
<pitti> didrocks: (not in general, though; SRUs are not for that kidn of fixing)
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<pitti> didrocks: if you fell better about dropping that change, pleaes do
<didrocks> pitti: I'm afraid it open the gate to it, but again, I'm just a puppet there
<rodrigo_> seb128, right, it checks for that file indeed, didn't see it when looking at the code
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, you can push to 4.0 branch then ^
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought it was already
<njpatel> pitti, no, it's still proposed
<pitti> didrocks: fixing the line ends sounds good and desirable to me, so +1 from me on that part
<pitti> but SRUs are not the place for design changes
<njpatel> this is the only UI tweak on SRU list, it's just dimming it by 0.05 so it looks nicer on some backgrounds (/me found out why :)
<pitti> ack
<Wellark> mvo: I've got little something for you :)
<Wellark> https://launchpad.net/bugs/871691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871691 in update-notifier "update notifier message too long on display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvo> Wellark: woah
<Wellark> mvo: indeed :)
<rodrigo_> brb
<wendar> other random question: is it a "feature" that the drop-down menu for recent files in gedit no longer lists any files?
<seb128> wendar, it does for me
<seb128> wendar, well, define "drop down", the file menu you mean?
<wendar> seb128: shows a list of recent files?
<seb128> yes
<wendar> seb128: the down arrow next to the "Open" button on the top of the window
<wendar> for me it always says "No files found"
<seb128> wendar, http://ubuntuone.com/76bELPEUH0hfzKzbNolX7x
<wendar> seb128: yup, that's the one
<seb128> wendar, do you have a .local/share/recently-used.xbel?
<wendar> seb128: yup
<seb128> wendar, does it have entries with "<bookmark:group>gedit</bookmark:group>"
<mvo> Wellark: I can reproduce will look at it in a sec
<wendar> seb128: several
<seb128> wendar, ok, weird that gedit doesn't list those then... how do you start it?
<wendar> seb128: tried both from the Launcher and from the command-line, same effect
<ogra_> works here too btw
<Wellark> mvo: cool! have your time :)
<seb128> wendar,
<seb128> $ strace gedit 2>&1 | grep recently
<seb128> wendar, can you try this and see what files it lists?
<wendar> seb128: for some reason, that opens gedit, but piping through less doesn't
<seb128> wendar, it doesn't print anything?
<seb128> $ strace gedit 2>&1 | grep recentlyopen("/home/seb128/.local/share/recently-used.xbel", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 12
<wendar> seb128: it prints "chmod("/home/allison/.local/share/recently-used.xbel", 0600) = 0"
<seb128> wendar, that's what I get there
<seb128> wendar, hum
<seb128> wendar, ls -ld /home/allison/.local/share
<seb128> wendar, ls -l /home/allison/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<seb128> wendar, it seems you have wrong permissions on the dir or files
<wendar> -rw-------
<seb128> the dir or the file?
<wendar> -rw------- 1 allison allison
<seb128> i.e the first or second command?
<wendar> the file
<wendar> drwxr-xr-x 15 allison allison
<seb128> that seems correct
<seb128> wendar, I'm surprised you don't get an "open" line first in strace
<seb128> wendar, did you have any gedit open when you run the command?
<seb128> can you close all instances
<seb128> run "strace gedit 2>log"
<seb128> close it after opening it
<seb128> less log
<seb128> use "/recently"
<seb128> and see what it matches and if there are any error before
<seb128> wendar, other option is that /home/allison/.local/share/recently-used.xbel somewhat is corrupted, you can maybe try to move it away, open a file and see if the menu gets updated
<wendar> seb128: well, opening the file in vim doesn't show any results for "recently"
<wendar> will try removing the file
<seb128> wendar, the strace log you mean?
<seb128> wendar, do you have any "inotify_add_watch(9, "/home/allison/.local/share""
<seb128> I wonder if it hits an issue putting the monitor on .local/share for you
<wendar> seb128: I'm running backwards through the tips...
<wendar> so strace gedit log shows:
<wendar> open("/home/allison/.local/share/recently-used.xbel", O_RDONLY) = 12
<seb128> ok, so it does open it, great, that's a good start
<wendar> and also has the inotify_add_watch for the directory
<seb128> wendar, ok, so that's normal, I was getting confused by the lack of open call you had before
<wendar> seb128: on the other trial, moving .local/share/recently-used.xbel away has no effect on gedit
<wendar> seb128: but, it does empty out the "Recently Used" option in the file picker dialog
<seb128> wendar, so you run gedit, ctrl-O, open a file, and the menu is still empty?
<wendar> seb128: it was when I removed recently-used.xbel, but it's generally fine
<wendar> the only problem is the little "shortcut" button
<seb128> wendar, right, that one stays empty after you open a file still?
<wendar> seb128: yup
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> does recently-used.xbel gets written with the file you opened?
<wendar> seb128: yes, the file is added to a freshly created recently-used.xbel
<seb128> wendar, ok, I'm sorry but I'm not sure what's going on, the fileselector correctly use recently-used.xbel from what you said so the file can be read and parsed, not sure why the small toolbar menu doesn't work
<seb128> wendar, the small menu next to the "open" toolbar icon works fine there for me with my user or in a guest session
<seb128> wendar, do you get a "no entry found" label in the menu or just no menu at atll?
<wendar> seb128: it drops down with "No items found"
<seb128> wendar, ok, well you can restore your old recently-used.xbel
<pitti> seb128: attach_gsettings_{package,schema} added to apport trunk FYI -- XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/nonexisting gsettings list-recursively... did the trick
<seb128> wendar, I'm out of idea for now on why it's buggy for you but I will ping you later if I get a new one
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<wendar> seb128: okay, thanks
<seb128> pitti, well done
<seb128> wendar, but if that's of any consolation it's a bug and it doesn't seem to happen to others
<seb128> i.e not something broken for everybody
<mpt> Am I imagining this, or is the "Keyboard" gnome-control-center panel, accessed from the keyboard indicator, a panel that you can't actually access from the g-c-c home screen?
<mpt> oh, no, g-c-c has separate "Keyboard" and "Keyboard Layout"
<mpt> how silly
<seb128> mpt, it's silly but the "keyboard layout" upstream is in the "region" capplet which we hides because we use language-selector
<seb128> mpt, it's on the precise list of polish we want to do
<mpt> seb128, right, that's what I'm working on, and stumbled across this :-)
<seb128> though "keyboard layout" should probably be under "keyboard" rather than region?
<mpt> you'd think
<seb128> mpt, btw not sure if you are the right one but I would welcome design input on "screen locking: when and for what users", we will have a session on that at UDS and I dropped an email about it on the desktop list
<seb128> mpt, i.e define for what user we do locking by default (i.e do we do it for autologged users), how do you allow users to tweak the behaviour
<seb128> etc
<mpt> seb128, I agree it would make a lot of sense to have the keyboard settings together. But in Windows keyboard layout is under "Region and Language" and in OS X it's under "Language & Text", both far away from other keyboard options. In OS X it makes *slightly* more sense because one of the text input options is entering Chinese characters by drawing on the touchpad (i.e. not using keyboard at all) ... but still.
<seb128> mpt, well maybe "keyboard" should have a least a link to the region tab for the keyboard layout then ;-)
<mpt> yeah, cross-references FTW
<mpt> It's another example of how settings don't have clear categories (e.g. where do you draw the line between desktop background <-> screensaver <-> screen blanking <-> screen dimming <-> power settings)
<seb128> right...
<mpt> seb128, I saw the message about screen locking, I think we need a spec for "sessions" in general, e.g. whether an admin should be able to unlock someone else's session, what happens if you shut down while other people are logged in, what the session inhibit dialog should look like, etc
<chrisccoulson> an admin can already unlock someone elses session
<mpt> What should happen if you go to log out after saving something in a guest session
<chrisccoulson> sudo killall gnome-screensaver :P
<seb128> mpt, do you want to suggest the topic on the list? ;-)
<seb128> I'm trying to get other people than me suggesting topic :p
<mpt> seb128, no, I'm not interested in discussing it at UDS, it's not the sort of thing that benefits from a 55-minute fishbowl
<seb128> mpt, ok, fair enough, well as said I want design input rather than an UDS session
<mpt> well, maybe there could be a brainstorming session, but it's a bit of an esoteric topic :-)
<mpt> ok
<MacSlow> didrocks, pitti: how that's suppose to happen I don't know... I've never seen this... the lines are certainly drawn being only 1 pixel wide.
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<chrisccoulson> it's wrong to have an "Arch: all" package installing stuff in to /usr/lib isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, usually yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks. i guess i need to make ubufox "Arch: any" now then, even though it really isn't
<chrisccoulson> i need to move it to the firefox $libdir to stop it from being disabled by default
<chrisccoulson> which sucks ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: more to the point, it's considered bad to install architecture neutral files into /usr/lib/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: does lintian actually complain if an all package installs stuff into /usr/lib? all python packages place symlinks there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i do that already for firefox. but in any case, i need to install extensions in to /usr/lib/firefox/extensions
<chrisccoulson> and this folder can contain binary extensions as well as arch-independent ones
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't think an arch:all package would be terribly wrong there
<chrisccoulson> pitti - so you think i should keep ubufox as arch:all for now (although i still need to move it to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions)?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> i guess if we want a multi-arch aware firefox at some point, i'd need to make it arch:any
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i get lintian warnings for firefox btw (for the icons)
<chrisccoulson> if we make firefox multi-arch in the future, then i would move those to a firefox-common package and put them in the right place
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure of any benefits of doing those now (other than to make the warnings go away)
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> isn't topic a national holiday for you?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<kenvandine> just replying to a few emails before i get started working on our cars :-D
<kenvandine> great, and you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, btw I assigned you some telepathy-indicator bugs the other days, not sure if you watch the product or not
<seb128> it has a bunch of segfault bugs
<kenvandine> yeah, i have a branch fixing at least one of them waiting for review
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at the others yet
<seb128> ok, first install of the CD worked great
<pitti> bbl
<seb128> (i386 in install mode using a specific partition without internet)
<seb128> seems a good start ;-)
<seb128> mvo, stupid question but is it normal that the partner archive is not enabled by default?
<pitti> seb128: s-c enables it on demand, doesn't it?
<seb128> pitti, well "on demand" means you need to know that what you want to use is in there?
<seb128> I was just wondering if there is any reason it's not enabled by default
<pitti> app-install-data-ubuntu doesn't have it?
<pitti> oh, apparently not
<seb128> I should start using graphical uis :p
<seb128> in fact I just try to sudo apt-get install adobe<tab><tab> on my new install
<seb128> which didn't work until I enabled partner in software-properties
<pitti> right; but ISTR that it magically worked in s-c
<seb128> ok, ignore me then, will teach me to want to be efficient and use the command line :p
<pitti> still a valid question, of course
<didrocks> ok, enough unity testing written for today, time for some exercice :)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, bye didrocks
<didrocks> see you tomorrow!
<jbicha> seb128: I have a simple fix for bug 840858 ready, really just removing the patch we applied earlier this release cycle
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840858 in gnome-control-center "No obvious way to disable Ubuntu startup sound" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840858
<seb128> jbicha, i.e make that list have one entry "startup sound" by default?
<seb128> it's pretty confusing on the message it gives to users on what the list is about and why other entries got dropped
<jbicha> yelp help:ubuntu-help/session-loginsound
<jbicha> ^ out of date for Oneiric but that's how it worked in Natty
<jbicha> I think the theory at UDS-O was that we would hide the Startup Apps that it didn't make sense for typical users to disable
<jbicha> hmm, Startup Applications has another broken help button
<seb128> jbicha, well the theory was that we would hide "services" and let it be what the title claim, i.e startup *applications* ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, the login sound is not really an application
<seb128> i.e that dialog should be how you autostart your email client at login if you want to do that
<seb128> dinner time, bbl
<jbicha> seb128: ok, simple fix for bug 871484 should that get uploaded in oneiric-proposed or what?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871484 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot help missing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871484
<seb128> jbicha, let's try to get it upstream for 3.2.1
<seb128> or in the vcs for the next upload
<seb128> i.e no need to do an upload now but when 3.2.1 is out we can sru the new version with the fix
<jbicha> seb128: sounds good
<pitti> seb128: oh, seems you kicked off quite some discussion :)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I'm in the mood for that this week :p
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think about python plugins being broken in Totem? bug 855100
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855100 in totem "python plugins not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855100
<pitti> jbicha: well, obviously I think it's bad :)
<pitti> worth an SRU
<pitti> jbicha: a reproduction recipe might be handy, though, as normally totem doesn't spit out these errors
<pitti> I just tried a youtube search which worked (probalby isn't python)
<jbicha> pitti: Totem>Edit>Plugins and just start checking boxes (it's related to libpeas)
<jbicha> you had done a bit of work with libpeas recently so I thought you might have an idea about what's wrong
<jbicha> maybe it was fixed in Totem 3.2
<pitti> jbicha: no time to look at it yet
<pitti> jbicha: yes, libpeas works fine now with gedit, I suppose the python plugins in totem itself don't get along with new pygobject
<pitti> pretty sure that 3.2 will fix it, so we can do some backporting there
<jbicha> pitti: no problem, other things are more important
 * pitti sets up new image builds and waves good night
<bjsnider> jbicha, just refreshed patches and built totem 3.2, installed it, and i can check the python console button without issue
<jbicha> bjsnider: right, Totem 3.0 used the old pygobject which I don't believe works any more
<jbicha> but it's probably not too difficult to port to the new style
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-11
<RAOF> Aaah, good.  That's not a new crash, just an old one :/
<jbicha> I committed a fix for bug 855100 but which series should I push it to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855100 in totem "python plugins not working" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855100
<bjsnider> jbicha, what was the reason for holding back totem 3.2?
<jbicha> it depends on clutter-gst and at least in the past clutter hasn't worked on quite a bit of hardware
<jbicha> we should get totem 3.2 in the GNOME3 PPA though
<bjsnider> seems to work on nvidia
<bjsnider> so far
<jbicha> maybe just ARM, I don't really know
<jbicha> it would be good to figure out before UDS where it works & doesn't work though
<bjsnider> want the scripts so you can build/install it on yours? that would eliminate intel
<jbicha> bjsnider: yeah you can send me what you've got; I started on totem 3.2 but I didn't get all the way yet
<jbicha> and you should ask tomorrow what the criteria for joining the GNOME3 team is, as I don't know
<TheMuso> I've heard reports of clutter having problems on ATI in the past, that may be resolved now though.
<jbicha> I think GNOME Shell fglrx users are still waiting for next month's version to finally get gshell more usable
<bjsnider> that's ridiculous
<bjsnider> but unsurprising
<RAOF> It of course also means that unless you've got 3D you can't play videos.
<RAOF> Which is perhaps just a *little* bit aggressive :)
<jbicha> ah, then there's quite a bit of hardware where 3D isn't working
<RAOF> Indeed.
<bjsnider> RAOF, they can use something else to play videos
<RAOF> That's true.
<RAOF> But the thing we'll pop up by default, and the only video player we install by default, won't work.
<bjsnider> is it going to be substantially different in 6 months?
<RAOF> We have six months to fix it? :)
<bjsnider> 6 months to get everybody on 3d
<smspillaz> RAOF: llvmpipe ?
<RAOF> bjsnider: Or 6 months to add a non-3d fallback to totem.  Or to fix clutter on swrast.
<bjsnider> maybe there's already a fallback
<bjsnider> i haven't tested it
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<RAOF> Hey pitti!
<pitti> hey TheMuso, hey RAOF, how's downunder?
<RAOF> Damp and cold, apparently.
<TheMuso> More like spring these days thanks.
<RAOF> Spring is here!
<TheMuso> Yep, warmer weather being the spring I am referring to. :)
<pitti> ah, we just turned from "nice summer" to "cold and windy", brrrr
 * ajmitch would like summer to come around a bit faster
 * RAOF would like to be proved wrong about his understanding of gnome-desktop's crtc assignment algorithm
<jbicha> pitti: what series should I push the totem plugin fix to?
<pitti> jbicha: just saw your upstream commit pointer, nice!
<pitti> jbicha: oneiric-proposed, please
<pitti> jbicha: I can accept it already, so that people can test it
<RAOF> STACKING!!!!1111
<RAOF> smspillaz|o: You're fixing all those problems in an SRU, right? :)
<smspillaz|o> -.-
<smspillaz|o> RAOF: its not possible to fix them 'all' unless I can reproduce them 'all' first
<smspillaz|o> RAOF: though I did give didrocks some patches which fixed a few cases, not sure if that's been uploaded yet
<smspillaz|o> see here's what sucks about writing window managers
<smspillaz|o> when you write a normal application and a user reports a bug about how they did something crazy and then it did something crazy in return
<smspillaz|o> you can just say
<smspillaz|o> 'dont do that'
<smspillaz|o> when you write a display server or window manager, what on earth are you supposed to tell the user
<smspillaz|o> 'dont use your desktop?
<smspillaz|o> '
<smspillaz> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 466: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<smspillaz> wonder what's up with that
 * smspillaz reboots
<smspillaz> RAOF: also, whenever someone says the word "stacking" I just think of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9SEVop9sc0&feature=related
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<didrocks> RAOF: I again had a X stopping on too much write
<didrocks> RAOF: in addition to Xorg.log, I have dmesg output, interested?
<RAOF> Yes please!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> good morning pitti! Seems you didn't sleep much, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm fairly well, cold is almost gone
<pitti> didrocks: I got 8 hours, from 10 to 6, that's quite enough :)
<didrocks> pitti: great! you should take some rest though in addition to just answering bugs from 9:30 and starting again at 6:20 :-)
<pitti> wow, I'm being watched :)
<RAOF> We have your best interests in mind :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh! ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/xcrash/
<RAOF> didrocks: And that dmesg includes the crash?  It's depressingly silent.
<didrocks> RAOF: well, the "stop" at least, not sure if it's a real crash :)
<didrocks> but yeah, it contains this "zomg, no more Xorg"
<RAOF> Bah
 * RAOF hates on Xorg's backtrace handler that we don't quite manage to stop messing up crash dump production.
<RAOF> At least it seems to be consistently crashing in evdev.  I'll think about how best to grab useful state.
<didrocks> RAOF: keep me posted :)
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<RAOF> BigWhale: Greetings, fellow Human!
<BigWhale> Funny thing saying this to a whale :>
<didrocks> pitti: compiz and compiz-plugins-main into -proposed FYI
<smspillaz> \o/
<didrocks> lot of fixes from smspillaz :)
<pitti> yay, thanks
<pitti> smspillaz: great work, thanks for all these fixes
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> more coming next week :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: You've prodded the bowels of gnome-desktop's RANDR code recently - am I correct in my analysis that it can fail to accept a valid configuration because it's stupid about the restrictions on CRTCs?
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> pitti, did you get over your cold?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day!
<pitti> seb128: mostly, yes
<pitti> seb128: ooh, right
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> ok, proposed is getting quite some activity, I'm torned between testing what will be on the CD or switching to proposed ;-)
 * pitti is on -proposed
<pitti> I have my mini10 on a fresh install from this morning without -proposed
<seb128> I've my 10v on a fresh install for yesterday afternoon
<pitti> and I'm finally enjoying some quiet hours for apport hacking :)
<seb128> need to rsync and redo an install today
<seb128> pitti, yeah, apport hacking \o/
<pitti> seb128: the bcmwl installation is really great these days, did you notice?
<pitti> just bug 872119 which stands between "now" and "perfect"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872119 in ubiquity ""Error occurred while copying the network settings" on bcmwl machine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872119
<pitti> ev is on it
<seb128> pitti, well, I had wifi working on the liveCD for most of the cycle but yesterday's install had no wifi listed in ubiquity
<seb128> need to try again
<pitti> hm, worked here
<pitti> it automagically installed bcmwl at the start of ubiquity
<seb128> pitti, right, that's what I mentioned to you at the rally iirc, wifi was working for me on the liveCD this cycle, you didn't believe me by then :p
<seb128> well wifi was up but I had no network listed in ubiquity
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I didn't realize that we shipped gcc, dkms, toolchain, bcmwl-kernel-source on the desktop CDs
<seb128> it didn't pick my ap for some reason
<seb128> by maybe it was just being slow to pick it up and I didn't wait or something, I will try again in a few
<seb128> I also didn't bother much because I figured most people who install online so I wanted to test an offline install ;-)
<seb128> pitti, oh, you improved your sru script to pick names? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, it hardcodes "Dear seb, plz test everything, love pitti"
<seb128> :p
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone
<pitti> it was done to more clearly point out that we actually expect and appreciate feedback from the original reporters, not (just) QA team
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<seb128> oh, a jasoncwarner_
<seb128> let's pretend we are working!
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: are you in London now?
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 and pitti, how are things?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, working hard!!! ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: yup! finally made it. boy, I love traveling ;)
<pitti> *clickedicklackediclick*
<jasoncwarner_> lol
 * pitti ignores the blatantly huge irony tag there
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: had to rebuild during the night, and today's testing again uncovered some warts, but nothing earthshattering so far
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 pitti , how are things looking?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: oh, ok...
<jasoncwarner_> either of you know how lightdm multi-=monitor is looking? I didn't catch robert this morning
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: us having the time and nerve to do bad jokes is usually a good sign :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, no real surprise desktop wise, we are good, not great but good
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, some SRUs start flowing in proposed already
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: bryceh did some analysis on http://people.canonical.com/~bryce/ExternalMonitor/results.html
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 pitti cool, I'm going to be putting in some blueprints this week then...get ready for P!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, what sort of restrictions?
<chrisccoulson> hello btw :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: seems bearable on the lightdm side
<chrisccoulson> and good morning everyone
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, great
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning; how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> morning chrisccoulson !
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi jasoncwarner_, how's london?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine, you?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: not rainy? ;) seems nice so far. never been here.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, oh, it's not raining?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: saw the river, london bridge...all good so far
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's because you're 3 hours away from birmingham!
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: I know, right? I thought it always rained in london
<seb128> bryceh, pitti, jasoncwarner_: just for the record it's likely that login screen and the Unity (GNOME) session should behave differently with multimonitor, lightdm has this point let xorg deal with screens where Unity (GNOME) has gnome-settings-daemon reacting to xorg events
<seb128> should->will
<chrisccoulson> i haven't been to london for years. in fact, i don't think i've been since i joined canonical
<chrisccoulson> which is a bit strange ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i fixed ubufox being disabled on upgrade to the firefox beta yesterday, although you'll need to manually reenable it if it's already disabled
<chrisccoulson> but the new version won't be disabled on upgrade now
<chrisccoulson> i really don't see the point in this new feature in firefox
<chrisccoulson> when it's so easy to bypass
<chrisccoulson> i've already fixed all of our extensions to work around it ;)
<BigWhale> You people are chatty this morning. :>
<seb128> not only this morning ;-)
<pitti> BigWhale: it's not Internet Relay Silence :)
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about bug #840858
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840858 in gnome-control-center "No obvious way to disable Ubuntu startup sound" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840858
<pitti> seb128: OK for me for an SRU, although it really feels like a workaround
<pitti> it's the last place someone woudl look for sound events
<pitti> but at least it's some way, so fine for an SRU
<seb128> it is a workaround but Jeremy and some other feels like it's a frequent request and the workaround is better than not having the option
<pitti> not a solution for precise, though
<seb128> right
<seb128> we will
<seb128> - turn it off by default in precise
<seb128> - change the sound configuration dialog to have a checkbox for turn it on, off
<pitti> sounds great
<pitti> seb128: do you know if GNOME has a startup sound?
<pitti> as there's no option for it, I figure "no"?
<seb128> define "GNOME", "GNOME OS"? ;-)
<pitti> shell
<pitti> upstream gnome 3.2 install, I mean
<seb128> well, the autostart is part of libcanberra
<seb128> so it's really a matter of how distribution package and ship libcanberra binaries
<pitti> perhaps they'll take at least that checkbox then
<seb128> there is not a reference GNOME desktop that would allow to answer about what upstream recommends
<seb128> yeah, let's see ;-)
<seb128> to be honest if we turn it off I don't care much about the checkbox
<seb128> not sure how many users actually want a login sound
<pitti> same here
<pitti> it feels like a thing of the past century
<pitti> without mobile devices to annoy your fellows
<pitti> heck, we took the systray away, we can certainly get away with killing that effing login sound :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I was wondering yesterday if screensavers are from the previous century as well :p
<didrocks> it's weird, windows8 as well removed the screensaver
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 pitti john and connor said we could remove startup sound
<seb128> well, screensavers are useful to not damage physically crt screens
<seb128> that's an issue we don't have nowadays
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, yeah, we ack-ed that decision and are happy about it, we just missed to do it before uif in Oneiric so we will do in next cycle
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, and as it's quick to shut down one, contrary to monitor which have to be warmed
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: :) it does feel like "polish" anyway...cleaning it up ;)
<pitti> seb128: actually, the indicator icons managed to burn into my TFT; I was quite surprised
<seb128> didrocks, well, it's rather than crt screens can get marked if a static image stay for too long, should be the case with tft ones
<seb128> though pitti is making me lie apparently now :p
<pitti> well, I bought this screen in 2003, it's admittedly not the shiniest one around
<pitti> I'm not really using screen savers, if I'm away from the computer for longer than 20 mins or so I just switch it off
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the other solution would have been to shutting down tft which takes time as I told, that's what is used for crt now as the screen is disabled quite quickly as it can be brought back quickly
<pitti> no reason to waste 30 W
<pitti> didrocks: I thought that already happened?
<pitti> it does work here (when I forget to turn it off before lunch break or so)
<seb128> well anyway it's not a rational thing, some users just like screensavers it seems ;-)
<didrocks> I'm really unsure we should bring it back though
<seb128> well I just don't see it being enough of a priority to get done
<smspillaz> (on this point, its simple enough for me to technically do this, would take me about 15h to get working fully)
<Sweetshark> G'morning all.
<seb128> smspillaz, well, we are speaking about "hacks", i.e screensaver animations
<smspillaz> yeah, I know
<seb128> smspillaz, we still want compiz to do the locking if you can get that done so we can use lightdm as a frontend for lock screen and switch users
<smspillaz> +1
<smspillaz> well
 * Sweetshark is a bit scared now that he sees on the weekly summary how much he has to do at the Libreoffice conference ...
<smspillaz> now that I come to think of it, I'm not a fan of compiz doing the locking
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<smspillaz> I'm more a fan of
<smspillaz> having the lock screen run a compositor and window manager inside of itself
<pitti> Sweetshark: heh, but don't plan to stop sleeping
<smspillaz> which replaces compiz
<smspillaz> but that would be ... difficult to do architecturally
<seb128> smspillaz, how would that work?
<seb128> right...
<smspillaz> seb128: well, the idea would be that it takes the compositor selection away from compiz so compiz stops doing compositing
<smspillaz> or compiz keeps compositing into an offscreen window
<smspillaz> while the onscreen one is the lockscreen
<smspillaz> or something
<seb128> smspillaz, could one process composite different xorg sessions?
<smspillaz> no
<smspillaz> this would be an external process
<smspillaz> maybe I'd need to write it all down one day and nut it out
<smspillaz> but the idea is to have compiz' compositing redirected into an offscreen window
<seb128> doesn't seem like a lts cycle thing ;-)
<smspillaz> no, it isnt
<seb128> well all we want is to make sure you can't go back from lightdm to open sessions
<smspillaz> and then have the "lock screen" take over the "real" compositing from X
<Sweetshark> pitti: I work 24 hours a day and if that isnt enough I'll work nights ...
<seb128> one other way would be to make sure you can't vt switch
<smspillaz> seb128: oh, I was thinking more stability
<smspillaz> seb128: like, as in, if you can make compiz crash, you won't have a lock screen
<smspillaz> with this, you are minimizing what can crash
<seb128> right
<smspillaz> but its complicated
<seb128> let's see what we can get done ;-)
<smspillaz> requires a bit more thought, but I sort of came up with it today in light of the handoff stuff I did a few days ago
<seb128> what we don't need is complicated things to add on the compiz list for next cycle :p
<smspillaz> seb128: yeah, it's definitely not for next cycle that for sure
<smspillaz> seb128: however, getting compiz to do the screenlocking is something we can do this cycle
<seb128> smspillaz, btw in compiz gsettings in a ready to land state for UDS?
<smspillaz> seb128: since I've already done it ;-)
<seb128> would be nice to start by landing that early
<smspillaz> seb128: should be.
<seb128> smspillaz, noted for the locking, let's see at UDS what is the compiz list and make sure we don't overcommit
<seb128> like if I had my say it would be gsettings and then bug fixing and stabilization for the cycle: p
<rodrigo_> hello
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey tkamppeter
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<tkamppeter> pitti, seems that the reporter of bug 653132 has disappeared. Can you test it to verify whether it is fixed? On the desktop of a second account try the actions add printer, change options, delete printer and check whether the right things happen when canceling, entering nothing, wronmg, correct credentials, and whether, once correct credentials (the ones of the first user) are entered, the user is not asked for credentials any more un
<tkamppeter> til closing s-c-p.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653132 in system-config-printer ""Add Printer" dialog requests root password if user is not in Configure Printers group" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653132
<pitti> tkamppeter: added to my todo list
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks in advance.
 * pitti fixes four year old bug     132904
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 132904 in apport "Ignore crashes for programs which got updated in between the crash and reporting" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132904
<smspillaz> pitti: that remidns me
<smspillaz> pitti: is it possible to allow apport to still give you the backtrace (eg, install dbgsym, retrace locally and give it to you) even if you have some outdated packages ?
<pitti> smspillaz: apport-retrace doesn't care about outdated packages, you can call that locally
<smspillaz> ah awesome
<pitti> smspillaz: oneiric's version even doesn't make a mess out of your workstation, it just works in a temp dir without any root rights
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> yeah, I figured there must have been
<pitti> smspillaz: http://www.piware.de/2011/08/apport-retrace-made-useful/
<smspillaz> since there's nothing more than "hey X crashed" "ooh, can I have a backtrace?" "nope, you have an outdated libnobodycaresabout" "FFFFUUUUU"
<smspillaz> *more annoying than :)
<smspillaz> pitti: <3
<pitti> smspillaz: if you actually want to report that, you can also run APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 apport-bug /var/crash/...
<pitti> (see man apport-bug)
<smspillaz> :)
<pitti> smspillaz: bug 75901 is on my precise agenda, too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 75901 in apport "Integrate apport-retrace into GUI" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75901
<pitti> that should make it a lot more enjoyable for developers
<smspillaz> pitti: in other news, I fixed the bug in compiz where the apport dialogs would come to the front and then not get focus and then you wouldn't be able to stack your other window on top of them unless you focused the apport dialog first
<pitti> nice! I didn't see that for a while, though
<pitti> seems current oneiric's version at least made this a whole lot less frequent
<seb128> I get that bug often with update-manager
<seb128> so yeah for fixing \o/
<seb128> i.e I often run it on an different workspace, click upgrade, go back to where I was and since it's a bit slow I get the "download" dialog on that ws
<seb128> which often lands on front and not focussed
<smspillaz> it was a one line typo
<seb128> smspillaz, is the fixed in the sru uploaded today?
<smspillaz> should be
<OwaisL> pitti, hey could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~loneowais/python-distutils-extra/gobject-introspection
<pitti> OwaisL: hello
<OwaisL> Hi :)
<pitti> OwaisL: that's on my radar, many thanks for this
<OwaisL> Cool, thanks!
<seb128> re
<seb128> yeah, 'launcher not revealing" issues are fixed with the compiz sru ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw if you didn't notice I'm filling your bug list regularly ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, I've seen it :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, there are some bug fixes for oneiric but it's mostly next cycle work on g-c-c
<rodrigo_> seb128, which one do you refer to?
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug fixing or next cycle?
<rodrigo_> for next cycle
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #869080 bug #845915 bug #742544
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869080 in ayatana-design "Launcher - Add launcher configuration option to System Settings Appearance dialogue" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869080
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 845915 in gnome-control-center ""All Settings" is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845915
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 742544 in gnome-control-center "Launcher is shown on the wrong screen in some multi-monitor setups" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742544
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, well it's basically the other items from the google doc we didn't have time for this cycle
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e having the all settings in the g-c-c shell changed to be location aware, i.e all settings> region
<seb128> the xrandr panel has well to be a bit more unity like visually
 * Sweetshark just got the ultimate nerdshirt: GSoC2011
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #845915 we could perhaps start by opening a bug on bugzilla about it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 845915 in gnome-control-center ""All Settings" is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845915
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I just want john to do the convincing, he knows better what he wants
<rodrigo_> but yes, I'll open the bug myself with his info
<seb128> rodrigo_, good luck, design tend to be busy and not know "upstream" well
<seb128> i.e I'm not sure that's going to happen
<rodrigo_> yeah, I know
<seb128> but it's worth trying, you should probably discuss it directly on IRC with John though
<rodrigo_> it's a try to not have to be discussing with 2 design teams :)
<seb128> not sure that the bug comment will be enough
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, already waiting for him
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, I've also dropped some bugs from your list now
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e g-s-d natty issues that I don't think we will work on now since natty is not a LTS and Oneiric is the current focus
<rodrigo_> cool
<seb128> smspillaz, the fix for bug #748840 doesn't work or is not enough for the update-manager case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 748840 in unity "Windows should not automatically be focused when opened if the focus is on another application" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748840
<smspillaz> seb128: the update-manager case is probably different then
<seb128> smspillaz|d, ok
<AlanBell> did we drop tsclient?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/tsclient
<seb128> yes
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+publishinghistory
<seb128> see the first line it has the reason
<AlanBell> Debian bug #547314
<ubot2> Debian bug 547314 in ftp.debian.org "RM: tsclient -- ROM: unmaintained, better alternatives" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/547314
<seb128> remmina is the recommended option nowadays
 * AlanBell installs
<AlanBell> looks good
<seb128> great ;-)
<smspillaz> RAOF: around ?
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> tseliot: around ?
<tseliot> smspillaz: sure, what's up?
<smspillaz> tseliot: is there an nvidia-glx package thats supposed to exist ? I installed the binary driver to test something but it didn't seem to install nvidia's libgl
<smspillaz> (I've got nvidia-current installed now)
<smspillaz> (at least, I've noticed that I've still got mesa's libgl installed)
<tseliot> smspillaz: nvidia-current is the only package you need. what's the output of update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf ?
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705991/
<smspillaz> (don't see a libgl)
<smspillaz> tseliot: I'm happy to install it from nvidia's website, though I understand that's a slightly more involved process these days
<tseliot> smspillaz: that would mean breaking your system
<smspillaz> I figured
 * smspillaz remembers the good old days where that actually worked
<smspillaz> tseliot: any ideas then ?
<tseliot> smspillaz: what does "ldconfig -p | grep GL" say?
<smspillaz> 	libGL.so.1 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so.1
<smspillaz> hm, interesting
<smspillaz> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<smspillaz> <- at least that's what I get on a simple glxinfo
<smspillaz> so I figure that maybe it's not loading that
 * smspillaz tries LD_PRELOAD
<smspillaz> ooook so it works with LD_PRELOAD
<smspillaz> *shrug* good enough for me
<smspillaz> smspillaz@XPS-UNITY:~$ ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo  | grep GL libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00007f99863db000)
<smspillaz> or I could jump symlink
<smspillaz> *just
<tseliot> don't do that
<smspillaz> tseliot: don't worry, I used arch linux, I'll be fine [tm] :)
<tseliot> smspillaz: I'm wondering what the X log says
<smspillaz> tseliot: nothing particularly of interest there
<smspillaz> (no WW or EEs
<smspillaz> tseliot: I'll probably just export the LD_PRELOAD for now. used to switch graphics drvers around tons back in the day, should be fine
<tseliot> smspillaz: ok, it's still weird though
 * tseliot -> lunch
<smspillaz> tseliot: I compile tons of stuff from source, didn't expect it to all work :)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> popey: hey, how are you? did you see my question in bug 795475?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795475 in libimobiledevice "[iOS5 devices do not work] Unhandled lockdown error (-4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795475
<popey> no pitti I hadn't
 * popey looks
<tseliot> smspillaz: ok, that's understandable then ;)
<smspillaz> :p
<popey> pitti: left a comment, let me know if there's anything else you need
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: ping?
<pitti> popey: hm, weird; I used the very same patch you pointed to
<seb128> rodrigo_, there?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: pong.
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: see my dm to you
<mterry> tremolux, am I supposed to see "for purchase" apps in oneiric yet?
<mterry> pitti, I'm looking at bug 871895.  pkgstriptranslations seems to correctly make a _static_translations.tar.gz file (as well as a _i386_translations.tar.gz for the mo files), but I don't see the files in language-pack-gnome-fr-base (for example)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871895 in deja-dup "Deja-dup help translations are not packaged in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871895
<pitti> mterry: ah, that would be bug 869815
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869815 in langpack-o-matic "does not properly install mallard help files" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869815
<pitti> mterry: I suppose the next oneiric langpack update that we do will need to be a full -base refresh, to pick up the lost translations
<pitti> sorry about that
<pitti> I hacked around this for ubuntu-docs, but didn't pick up the other files any more
<mterry> pitti, ah, ok
<tremolux> mterry: heyo, for purchase apps are not yet deployed for Oneiric, but will be very soon I expect
<mterry> tremolux, ah, ok.  I read a pre-review that talked about apps for purchase, but they must have just been anticipating based on natty.  I thought something might be wrong on my end.  Guess not!
<tremolux> mterry: I'll try to get an ETA, I'm curious myself
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, unping, I was having some bug in g-c-c with the search but seems like LANG impacts on the ui but it was still searching on french keywords
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: sorry for the late reply, I madly creating presentation slides ;)
<seb128> rodrigo_, with a correct setup it works ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah ok :)
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: no worries
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: just confirmed on robbie's machine
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: yikes
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: what kind of X drivers do you guys have?
<jasoncwarner_> intel
 * popey wonders if there's likely to be any progress on broken tomboy sync by release time
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: I see two issues
<Sweetshark> nvidia here.
<popey> bug 853098 if anyone has time to look
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853098 in tomboy "Oneiric Tomboy sync auth doesn't complete (dup-of: 845321)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853098
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 845321 in tomboy "Unable to setup Ubuntu One sync with Tomboy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845321
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: intel sucks in other ways too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/816075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816075 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X crashes when Impress antialiasing on Lenovo X220 Intel drivers" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: this only happens with libreoffice app, not writer, calc or others but just the main libreoffice splash app
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: I'm having a bunch of problems with that app, fyi....main libreoffice apps (calc, writer etc) are working, but the generic libreoffice launcher app is having launcher, menu and alt+tab issues as well. Something is going on...
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: can you test this? open libreoffice and click on new spreadsheet. Do you have a double menu? one is nautilus. Do you have it in the launcher (I don't) and do you have it in alt+tab?
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: urgh. yes, I can reproduce it now.
 * Sweetshark bets it is a bamf issue again, not being able to handle the startcenter.
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: can you run this down?
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: not sure what needs to get done, but grab jay or njpatel and see what you can find...thanks!
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, you can count it on the list of "known unity issues assigned to dx for 2 cycles"
<njpatel> hello
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: this one feels new to me, though?
<njpatel> seb128, feeling grumpy today?
<seb128> njpatel, lol, not at all ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I could swear this was working for me just like two weeks ago...?
<njpatel> :)
 * Sweetshark backs with seb128 ;)
<seb128> njpatel, but we had a workaround for the startcenter in natty that we dropped in Oneiric because you guys were supposed to make it work ;-)
<njpatel> startcenter?
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: libreoffice startcenter app...not calc or wrtier, but the app called 'libreoffice'
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: right now I'm seeing a couple of pretty icky probs with it
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, what problems? I can ask DBO to put them on the SRU1 list
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: search dash for libreoffice, open it. you should see some graphics glitches, maybe a menu issue and no window controls (if fullscreened)
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: then, click on an new spreadsheet
<njpatel> (if they are fixable in time, of course)
<DBO> jasoncwarner_, you have found waldo
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: you should then see that there is no launcher, no alt+tab and a possibly a double menu (one is nautilus)
<DBO> the WORST possible application in the world
<DBO> the libre-office launcher thing
<DBO> you cant work with it, it's just evil...
<DBO> we need to remove its .desktop file if you ask me
<seb128> bug #732412
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732412 in unity-2d "LibreOffice Writer has no icon in Unity and is labeled "LibreOffice Small Device Format Importer"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732412
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, sorry, I keep getting document recovery that keeps failing, so I can't reproduce it here
<jasoncwarner_> DBO and njpatel are you guys seeing those?
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ^ is that this bug?
<DBO> unity-2d is the only thing I have seen with the no-menu controls bug
 * njpatel deletes some libreoffice folders
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: this is in 3d for me (looks closely at bug)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, well, the bot picked one component but it affacts both
<DBO> seb128, if we got rid of the libre-office start launcher thing?
<DBO> would that be bad?
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, ah, got the renderering errors
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I think _part_ of it ..yeah.
<seb128> DBO, we did and put it back in Oneiric because it was a workaround and you said you would fix bamf
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel seb128 Sweetshark DBO I'll record my desktop once I'm out of thise meeting so you can see what I'm seeing
<DBO> seb128, I never said I could fix that
<seb128> DBO, but I've no opinion, talk to Sweetshark he maintains libreoffice ;-)
<njpatel> Sweetshark, what graphics chip do you have? (intel/nvidia/?)
<njpatel> Sweetshark, you see the same issue, right? (Renderering)?
<DBO> seb128, there is literally no way to fix this short of me making bamf just ignore that .desktop file
<Sweetshark> njpatel: nvidia
<Sweetshark> yes, I see it now.
 * Sweetshark guesses killing the .desktop file in the install yet again would be quite simple, but rebuilding libreoffice takes three days on armel
<ogra_> thats definitely a no-go for release ... but you could do an SRU
<didrocks> pitti: apart from a small glitch in the bookmarks (not sure why I have "foo" with quotes), all seems very great for the french respin, keyboard, live or installer correct, first screen ok, radios…
<smspillaz> didrocks: seb128: do you know if there's a bug # off hand for this "window decorations don't appear on the spread" bug ?
<smspillaz> I just fixed
<smspillaz> it
<jasoncwarner_> DBO njpatel seb128 Sweetshark video emailed...
<seb128> smspillaz, bug #865696
<seb128> ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865696 in compiz "Windows from other workspaces missing decorations in window spread" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865696
<smspillaz> ok, that is not fix committed
 * smspillaz reverts the status :)
<smspillaz> seb128: thanks!@
<didrocks> smspillaz: you told it was fixed, hence why it's fix committed :)
<seb128> yw
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think I confused it for another bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: there was a similar one with expo
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, do you have libreoffice-filter-mobiledev installed?
<mterry> didrocks, oh hey, btw, thanks for fixing glade2 and quickly.  A long time ago, I knew that would cause a problem if not taken care of, but forgot to take care of it
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's not reproduceable with the -proposed version?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm running up to date trunk and reproduced and fixed it :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: the bug is about windows in other ws missing decorations
<smspillaz> didrocks: right, so the expo one and this one are kind of similar but fundamentally different in one way
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, was interesting to deal with that :)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: no
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok
<smspillaz> the expo one was about windows that were visible in expo losing their decorations sometiems when you switched workspaces. this one is about windwos losing their decorations when transformed but not on a transformed screen
<smspillaz> (subtle difference, which is why I confused it)
<seb128> didrocks, smspillaz: the title is misleading, it happens on the same workspace as well, they seem to be there sometime and flicker a bit, it's still happening with the proposed version
<smspillaz> seb128: yeah, that's why I got confused
<smspillaz> I thought you meant "spread" as in "expo view" not "scale view"
<didrocks> seb128: seem to be hw/driver dependant, I really don't get it there
<smspillaz> didrocks: it should happen on everything, it was a software thing :)
<smspillaz> anyways I've fixed it now
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, hum ok, so probably a different bug from the one I pointed, the "buggy" .desktop is coming from that binary
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, can do a screenshot
<didrocks> but I swear I have them :)
<didrocks> or maybe you just mean on maximized apps?
<smspillaz> didrocks: move a window partly offscreen and press super-w
<smspillaz> the decoration will be clipped incorrectly
<seb128> didrocks, open 2 gedits on a workspace and click on the gedit icon in the launcher and move your mouse around the screen while in the spread
<seb128> smspillaz, is that bug #870925
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870925 in unity "Windows dragged to another workspace in expose don't have decoration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870925
<smspillaz> seb128: nope
<smspillaz> see, this is why I said it's confusing :)
<seb128> smspillaz, i.e when you dnd in workspace overview between 2 workspaces it "cut" the decoration at the limit
<smspillaz> seb128: right, I've fixed that in -proposed
<smspillaz> or at least it should be
<seb128> smspillaz, no you didn't
<smspillaz> I didn't ?
<seb128> I'm running proposed, it's still cut while the dnd happen
<didrocks> I get seb128's bug about a window between 2 ws
<seb128> it comes back when youn unpress
<smspillaz> huh
<smspillaz> I wonder if we missed a patch then
 * smspillaz looks at whats in -proposed
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's what you told me to put in :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: + the additional mess cleanup you are aware about
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, if you are not speaking about that one, which bug are you talking about? (test case?)
<smspillaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/865696
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865696 in compiz "Windows from other workspaces missing decorations in window spread" [Low,Fix committed]
<njpatel> also, please add jittery windows fix
<smspillaz> njpatel: it needs to be reviewed first!
<xclaesse> is it known that nautilus crash a lot in oneiric?
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, in spread, not expo, got it!
<smspillaz> didrocks: s/spread/scale/
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> I get confused otherwise
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<xclaesse> it keeps crashing when I open some folders here
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> xclaesse, Hey kenvandine
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you retitle to remove the confusion, please?
<didrocks> hey xclaesse
<didrocks> hum, the ubuntuone fix hasn't been pushed?
<didrocks> kenvandine: ? ^
<smspillaz> didrocks: so it looks like we're missing it in the package, but that doesn't matter since the fix I did for this bug will add the same fix for the other one in the patch anyways
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so for next SRU?
<smspillaz> +1
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, is your screen corrupted this way or is the video corrupted? that seems pretty broken indeed
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, njpatel: works mostly fine for me
<jasoncwarner_> video
<njpatel> smspillaz, good point, please see if DBO can do it
<DBO> Im right here
<smspillaz> DBO: my active reviews
<DBO> on it
<smspillaz> and compiz-team/s active reviews
<smspillaz> except the big_fbo one
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, njpatel: well in any case I'm not getting that issue on my fresh install from yesterdya
<smspillaz> there's a driver bug on nvidia that I have to hack around *sigh*
<kenvandine> didrocks, the ubuntuone bug that was crashing nautilus was fixed and uploaded
<smspillaz> this is why you should use nouveau
<kenvandine> must be another bug
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, thanks, so xclaesse issue should be something else
<seb128> kenvandine, when, where?
<didrocks> xclaesse: stacktrace?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: :) for you :( for me. I'd take :| for everyone !
<kenvandine> seb128, last week, remember?
<seb128> kenvandine, the bug I pointed to you before? it didn't get backported
<kenvandine> oh... i haven't looked at that one
<seb128> kenvandine, no, that's the double unref one he's talking about
<kenvandine> the other one was fixed
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> didrocks, xclaesse: it's pending upload
<didrocks> so, yeah, this one needs in -proposed
 * didrocks didn't do all the debug for dobey for nothing :)
<kenvandine> bug 865115
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
<seb128> xclaesse, ^
<dobey> what?
<xclaesse> I get a long list of (nautilus:18976): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed
<xclaesse> then crash
<seb128> dobey, that bug keeps taking nautilus down for users :p
<didrocks> dobey: we are talking about the patch you fixed, kenvandine need to sponsor it :)
<seb128> xclaesse, the list of warning is tedg's fault
<kenvandine> dobey, eta on that?
<kenvandine> oh, it is ready to be sponsored?
<seb128> kenvandine, the fix got merged upstream so I guess so
<dobey> kenvandine: soon. we have some other fixes we need to put in SRU also
<xclaesse> and yes, the crash is in gconf_client_get
<seb128> xclaesse, remove one of the 2 nautilus-...
<xclaesse> seb128, ok thanks for the workaround
<seb128> yw
<dobey> seb128: do we need to get it in release, or SRU is still good enough?
<xclaesse> cool, that fixed it :)
<seb128> dobey, too late for release
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, but get a SRU out today, if your other fixes are not ready you will do another SRU next week
<didrocks> dobey: SRU is fine as nautilus-open-terminal isn't installed by default
<didrocks> so upgrade can be safely dealt with
<dobey> seb128: the other fixes are ready in upstream branch as well.
<dobey> seb128: so yes, should have it ready later today
<dobey> will upload it to -proposed and bug kenvandine when ready :)
<seb128> dobey, well if you can upload no need to bug kenvandine ;-)
<seb128> you need to bug pitti for approvals :p
<dobey> actually, that might be the only one for ubuntuone-client gnome. we have some ubuntuone-client fixes also
<seb128> njpatel, jasoncwarner_: weird, I get lo to act weird on my laptop install, not on my netbook though
<dobey> sorry, blanked for a minute. the -gnome fix will need sponsored :)
<kenvandine> dobey, just shout when it is ready
<didrocks> hum, with a11y on on the live, orca isn't launched there
<didrocks> jibel: is that known ? ^
<pitti> *munch* *munch* yay icecream
<pitti> way to reward yourself for the way from the supermarket :)
<pitti> and our Italian ice cafe closes on the 23rd
<seb128> pitti, him, icecream ;-) weather is winter like here today though :-(
<pitti> oh, uh; after some days of rain, 18 degrees and sunny again here
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: really? it's summer there :)
<didrocks> sunny and 25 °C ;)
<didrocks> seb128: we maybe don't have extra 2 slacking days stolen from Germany there, but at least, we have sun!
<pitti> nice trade
<seb128> didrocks, oh, sunny and 25°C, that's what I call winter weather
<seb128> summer is 35° and lot of sun ;-)
<seb128> :p
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, try to fake it now ;)
<kenvandine> 35 sounds pretty hot
<seb128> indeed, 25°C is way better ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 Sweetshark DBO njpatel at the manager's sprint, just confirmed that 3/5 people have issues I have.
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, yeah, I get it too, will see if it's something compiz side or unity side
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, I've it as well on my laptop
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, for SRU1, though, we're at the limit for SRU0
<smspillaz> MORE BUGS FOR ME WOOOO
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, njpatel
<smspillaz> (sorry couldn't help it, I'm addicted to bugs these days)
<didrocks> smspillaz: come on, you fix stuff on plugins we don't use by default, like the "command" one! you need more challenging things ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: that was actually a patch someone gave me
<Sweetshark> smspillaz: you can have some bugs from me, I trade them against finished slides for the Libreoffice conference ...
<didrocks> smspillaz: I know, just kidding :-)
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: reminder, meeting in 15
<smspillaz> didrocks: and come on, I just fixed like 3 severe geometry issues today :p
<smspillaz> and a graphical corruption bug
<didrocks> (saw the "ooppssss I didn't merge that sooner, sorry ;)")
<Sweetshark> smspillaz: great value!
<Sweetshark> pitti: o/
<smspillaz> didrocks: :p
<didrocks> Sweetshark: that's the webcam behind you
<Sweetshark> didrocks: dont talk about webcams to me, Im still shocked by oneiric showing my ugly face without asking on install and proposing to make it my avatar!
<didrocks> njpatel: gnome-settings-daemon was the #1 package uploaded in oneiric, it's not unity, what have you done dude??? :-)
<njpatel> noooooo
<didrocks> Sweetshark: heh, I have on my tablet a win8 preview to play with, my avatar is quite weird on it ;)
<dobey> how does one propose a branch to oneiric-proposed, if there is no oneiric-proposed branch?
<kenvandine> propose it to the oneiric branch
<kenvandine> but with oneiric-proposed in changelog, the sponsor will deal with it
<dobey> ok
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-client-gnome/fix-crash/+merge/79000 deal with it :)
<kenvandine> thx
<dobey> We need to deal with lunch :)
 * kenvandine restarts before meeting, brb
<kenvandine> dobey, "We" again :)
<seb128> didrocks, g-s-d was the first package uploaded to oneiric?
<didrocks> seb128: in number of uploads, see ubuntu-devel ML
<seb128> oh
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting o'clock
 * pedro_ waves
<didrocks> hey
 * kenvandine waves
<cyphermox> o/
<seb128> njpatel, you lost to the spanish mafia, shame on you :p
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-10-11
<kenvandine> and wow... we have jasoncwarner_ for our meeting!
<kenvandine> maybe :)
<pitti> so first, congrats everyone for oneiric
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure it's a wow, he keeps complaining about bugs this week :p
<pitti> so it became a reasonably usable and stable release after all :)
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> yesterday banshee, today libreoffice
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> works pretty fine for me as well
<seb128> install and runtime ;-)
<mterry> hi
<pitti> still needs to pass the WAF test
<pitti> (here at least)
<njpatel> seb128, I only recognise the French mafia, they are the ones that rule my life
<seb128> njpatel, ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine: anything to discuss for partner this week?
<kenvandine> njpatel, and don't you forget it
<chrisccoulson> hi
 * pitti hopes kenvandine doesn't have a list of "ten things utterly broken in oneiric"
<kenvandine> pitti, it's on the wiki, tedg just got back from a week sprinting then summit over the weekend
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, your multi monitor bug is fixed courtesy of Trevinho
<pitti> ah, reloading FTW
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, excellent, thanks
<kenvandine> he will get me a list of planned SRUs later today and i'll link them on the wiki
<pitti> nice
<kenvandine> and i have dobey's u1 fix i am about to sponsor
<kenvandine> that is all i have right now
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the unity update
<pitti> new SRU looking good, lots of +1 already
<didrocks> yeah, I leverage the french forum :-)
<didrocks> so that njpatel knows more that he is really ruled by the french mafia :)
<didrocks> will do the same tomorrow with unity
<pitti> 14 left on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-desktop-team.html, but I was monitoring that, nothign serious there
<pitti> will just postpone to P
<njpatel> nooo
<pitti> so we got 389 work items done,
<njpatel> I don't mess with the French forum. As gord says, there are a lot of of you.
<pitti> I'll do some stats over the past cycles to have an estimate what we can go for in precise
<pitti> so, nothing from me this week except for "go out and test images and SRUs" :)
<pitti> does anyone have something we should discuss?
<Sweetshark> pitti: no more updates, not even security ones for OpenOffice.org available, even if Apache OOo would come around one day it would be completely different.
<Sweetshark> pitti: so maybe consider backporting Libreoffice to lucid, maverick?
<pitti> yuck
<Sweetshark> heh
<pitti> Sweetshark: you don't think that the odd security update can be backported?
<pitti> there haven't been terribly many USNs for OO.o/LibO so far
<Sweetshark> pitti: Im not sure, but LO has gone through some major code cleanups since OOo times.
<pitti> if the affected part of LibO didn't change fundamentally, then the patches ought to be backportable; and if it did, it might not even apply
<pitti> Sweetshark: do we have any currently outstanding CVEs which we could look at?
<mdeslaur> uhm, security isn't a valid reason to get LO into old releases
<Sweetshark> pitti: http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/10/05/the-document-foundation-publishes-details-of-libreoffice-3-4-3-security-fixes/ CVE-2011-2713 would likely apply also to OOo
<ubot2> Sweetshark: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-2713)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for "Review update plan for extensions with security team", has this been discussed?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, but there isn't much to discuss anymore. i've got that all pretty much figured out
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, good; setting to "done" then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> Sweetshark: is that such a huge patch?
<pitti> Sweetshark: this sounds like the kind of issue which is usually an one-liner with an additional boundary check
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, IIRC those patches are rather small.
<Sweetshark> pitti: however, WMF exploits might not even work on linux anyway.
<pitti> Sweetshark: due to our fortified toolchain?
<Sweetshark> pitti: But I am bringing the topic more in a general sense -- maybe needs a more careful discussion on UDS.
<pitti> Sweetshark: can do; my gut feeling is that we should just apply the security patches and otherwise leave it alone; we could consider a PPA for people who really want it, of course
<Sweetshark> pitti: well, or because we dont do anything with the WMFs anyway, while on windows the exploit might wreck havoc with windows services ...
<pitti> @all: any other topics we need to discuss? otherwise let's adjourn
<pitti> Sweetshark: perhaps; but in principle such attacks work under linux, too, just with different code, of course, and the fortified toolchain makes stuff a lot harder in many cases
<pitti> ok, so thanks everyone!
<pitti> let's release that
<pitti> let's release that sleepy big cat
<seb128> thanks pitti
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: enjoy the conference next week! should be a relatively short ride, I guess?
<pitti> Sweetshark: how long does that take to Paris, 4 hours on the train or so?
<Sweetshark> pitti: one hour with air france (unless the ATC strike)
<pitti> oh, good luck then, crossing fingers
<tkamppeter> pitti, my fixes on s-c-p concerning authentication of admin users were all accepted upstream by Tim Waugh.
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<tremolux>  good night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<seb128> mvo, could you check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/853231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 853231 in software-properties "Make the software-properties .policy file dynamically translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> ?
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~kelemeng/software-properties/bug853231/+merge/75903
<seb128> mvo, seems trivial and worth including in the next upload ;-)
<mvo> seb128: indeed
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I uploda that to proposed now
<seb128> mvo, bug #854818 seems to get some duplicates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 854818 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with AttributeError in toggle_source_use(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'disabled'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854818
<seb128> mvo, when disabling ppas they say
<seb128> if it's an easy one you might want to squeeze that in the same upload ;-)
<seb128> though I can't confirm it
<mvo> seb128: this may actually be a dupe of #820028
<seb128> bug #820028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820028 in software-properties "software-properties-gtk crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in RemoveSource(): 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 99-100: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820028
<seb128> mvo, oh ok
<seb128> mvo, sorry, reviewing the component bugs while I'm at it, I can confirm bug #838507
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838507 in software-properties "apt-add-repository --remove doesn't remove deb-src entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838507
<mvo> thanks seb128
<mvo> I check it out
<mvo> seb128: I go for dinner now, if you find more, please mail it to me or tell me tomorrow morning :)
<seb128> mvo, ok
 * mvo waves
<seb128> mvo, should I just assigned them to you you can review the list and unassign if you have no interest?
<seb128> mvo, enjoy!
<kenvandine> dobey, i uploaded ubuntuone-client-gnome
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> let me just say wow... amazing number of dupes on that one :)
<kenvandine> although i couldn't reproduce the crash...
<dobey> We could reproduce it easily on 11.04, actually, without nautilus-open-terminal
<dobey> different backtrace, but same issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> but that's what happens when you corrupt memory :)
<kenvandine> the fix was obviously correct
<kenvandine> clearly a bug :)
<dobey> yes
<kenvandine> just weird it isn't reliably reproduce-able on 11.10
<dobey> yeah, really weird that it "works" without nautilus-open-terminal installed
<kenvandine> wfm with it installed
<didrocks> kenvandine: it is with nautilus-open-terminal installed
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you killall nautilus?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> even restarted my session
<kenvandine> no crash..
<kenvandine> tried 3 times... oh well
<didrocks> kenvandine: I got a 70% crash
<dobey> it's a heisenbug
<kenvandine> it was clearly a bug though
<kenvandine> hehe
<dobey> like most mem corruption bugs are
<dobey> don't know why it was so easy to crash on 11.04 though
<dobey> probably gtk3 tries to be "smarter" about memory allocation, and does the weird stuff with GSlice
<dobey> and nautilus 2.x didn't or something
<didrocks> good night everyone
<dobey> oh right, someone has to approve it going into -proposed
<kenvandine> dobey, hopefully nobody complains about the 2 fixes being together
<kenvandine> depends on who reviews it i guess
 * kenvandine is happy to get both fixes in
<dobey> kenvandine: well, technically they both fix the bug in slightly different ways :)
<dobey> but they are also separate issues that needed to be dealt with
<kenvandine> ok, we can use that argument if it comes up :)
<dobey> kenvandine: so the missing config.h was causing that file to be built using gconf API instead of gsettings, while the rest of the code was using gsettings
<kenvandine> oh... ugly
<dobey> kenvandine: and the double-unref was in the gconf-using code :)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> really, it could have been a much worse problem, but luckily it seems to only happen, probably when another gconf-using extension is installed
<dobey> since we were corrupting the default gconf client instance, but if all the extensions use gsettings, they'll never hit the invalid memory :)
<dobey> but since nautilus-open-terminal apparently uses gconf still, it hit it
<dobey> guess that's why it was easier to debug on 11.04
<dobey> anyway, the patch fixes all those issues :)
<federico1> who here knows some internals of Unity or something like jumplists?
<broder> !ask | federico1
<ubot2> federico1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kenvandine> federico1, check in #ayatana too
<kenvandine> federico1, check in #ayatana too
<kenvandine> federico1, quite a few unity developers hang out there
<kenvandine> federico1, i would point you at DBO, but he isn't online right now
<federico1> kenvandine: cool, thanks
<kenvandine> federico1, and if you don't find anyone... email ayatana-dev@lists.ubuntu.com
<seb128> tedg is probably a good person to ask as well
<kenvandine> federico1, yeah, if your question is really about dbusmenu which is what the quicklists use
<kenvandine> tedg is your man
<federico1> kenvandine: (who's dbo?)
<kenvandine> jason
 * kenvandine tries to remember his last name... 
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> he did a lot of the launcher work
<seb128> smith
<kenvandine> seb128, hehe.. i knew it was something common :)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> i've called him DBO for years though :)
<seb128> federico1, he's from the unity team, he has been working on compiz and gnome-do before
<federico1> ah, okay :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: smith :)
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, not sure that the totem patch you dropped and the upstream one are the same thing
<jbicha> at least it's not something crazy like my last name ;)
<jbicha> seb128: they aren't the same, upstream used a different bbc plugin (named iplayer)
<jbicha> I can't really test the functionality as I don't have a UK IP address :(
<seb128> jbicha, I think those are different bbc services
<seb128> chrisccoulson or other uk people might know better
<jbicha> ok, it was disabled anyway but we can easily readd it if it's something different & useful
<seb128> well I doubt it's get ranked high enough in our priorities to be worked
<seb128> but yeah, if we need it it's easy enough to get the patch back ;-)
<seb128> re
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> i just noticed the patch adding the static quicklists to gedit got dropped
<kenvandine> looking at the changelog it was probably accidental :(
<seb128> kenvandine, hum
<seb128> kenvandine, seems like upstream reverted the commit because it caused error in the validator
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> that explains it
<seb128> kenvandine, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=d5855ef158714fb574183c29aa9af03d16ef2dc3
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653470
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653470 in general "Please add Unity Launcher quicklist to gedit desktop file" [Enhancement,Resolved: invalid]
<seb128> "error: file contains group "NewDocument Shortcut Group", but groups extending
<seb128> the format should start with "X-"
<seb128> "
<seb128> well, I told tedg by then that we should prefix non standard groups with X- :p
<seb128> he argued that was not required for groups
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, there?
<dobey> he was wrong
<dobey> "Alternatively, fields can be placed in their own group, where they may then have arbitrary key names. If this is the case, the group should follow the scheme outlined above, i.e. [X-PRODUCT GROUPNAME] or something similar. These steps will avoid namespace clashes between different yet similar environments."
<chrisccoulson_> hi seb128
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you get a reply from federico about the docking, fn-f7 thing?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if not he's there, take the opportunity :p
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i still haven't e-mailed him
<chrisccoulson> stupid vacation ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, or just ping him when he's back from being f_food
<seb128> you might have a chance to get a reply ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> yw
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Still here?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yep :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, seems i've really broken the firefox nightlies :/
<tedg> seb128, dobey, you can just make "X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts: XAyatana Foo;XAyatana Bar;"
<RAOF> So, I want to check whether my understanding of gnome-desktop's RANDR algorithm is correct.
<dobey> tedg: the implementation doesn't follow the desktop-entry-spec correctly :)
<broder> seb128: i'm curious - what docking/fn-f7 thing is this? it sounds like it might be the same as something i'm running into
<tedg> dobey, I blame the users of it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> broder, dell laptops generate a fake fn-f7 keypress when you dock them
<seb128> broder, chrisccoulson has been debugging screen setups not being correct on latitude e series after docking
<broder> chrisccoulson: ha! it is the same thing i was running into :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<dobey> tedg: you are the user of the desktop-entry-spec :)
<seb128> well other models could have the same issue
<broder> no, we're seeing it on dells
<dobey> anyway
<broder> chrisccoulson, seb128: is there an ubuntu bug i can cross reference in our internal db?
<chrisccoulson> broder, not yet. feel free to create one though :)
<seb128> broder, chrisccoulson: or probably several
<seb128> but not triaged correctly
<seb128> or not connected to the docking signal
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Oh, thinking of which - the gnome-desktop in oneiric-proposed fixes your hang, right?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i've not upgraded yet. i'm still catching up on post-vacation stuff
<chrisccoulson> will do that tonight though :)
<broder> yeah, sure. my favorite part is that the fn-f7 gets emited on the first post-dock keypress
<broder> chrisccoulson: anyway, if you find anything exciting, i'd be curious to know more. also, i have lots of hardware with the issue if you need testing
<seb128> mterry, hey, could you check on bug #872462 and see if we need to do something?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872462 in gedit-developer-plugins "gedit crashes on launch, fails import of _gtk" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872462
<seb128> mterry, i.e add a conflicts, or drop the gedit plugin from bzr-gtk, or update to gtk3 (seems not for a sru though)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: My understanding is basically: foreach output where output is on { foreach crtc { if crtc can drive output and (crtc is unassigned or output is clone of crtc) assign crtc } }.  Does that match your understanding?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yeah, i think so
<tedg> RAOF, No, but that matches my compiler's understanding ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<RAOF> :)
<chrisccoulson> that seems to make sense, and matches my understanding of how it works too
<mterry> seb128, I think perhaps my favorite would just be to stop distributing the gedit plugin.  That would pass SRU
<mterry> i'll assign to me
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's my favorite as well, thanks!
<RAOF> Unfortunately, it's broken in the case where there are some outputs which must be driven by specific CRTCs.  That it seems to work now is a happy accident, I think.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, you might be able to help me actually. is there any way i can access the X server that the lightdm greeter is using (before i've logged in)?
<chrisccoulson> i want to look at the properties on the root window
<chrisccoulson> but i don't seem to be allowed to do that if i'm not the lightdm user
<RAOF> You need some X credentials to be able to connect.
<RAOF> Where does lightdm store them?
<chrisccoulson> i keep getting an annoying bug where pulseaudio fails to start on login, but when i look at the root window properties in my session, i see a bunch of stale PULSE_* properties
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if those are coming from the greeter
<chrisccoulson> it uses the same server doesn't it?
<RAOF> It does indeed, yes.
<RAOF> I suspect that /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority is your winning ticket.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll try again next time i log in :)
<RAOF>  :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you config is a bugs magnet it seems
<chrisccoulson> if i try to start pulse with those properties still on the root window, i just get "pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused"
<seb128> you are the only one there who seems to have got the gnome-desktop locking issues RAOF's change created as well
<chrisccoulson> but if i delete the properties, then it works
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's good that i catch these bugs ;)
<broder> RAOF: what happens in the screw case? gnome-desktop refuses to apply the configuration?
<broder> err, s/gnome-desktop/RandR/, i guess
<RAOF> broder: Right.  If, say, LVDS can only be driven by CRTC 0 and LVDS appears after VGA in outputs, then VGA will get assigned CRTC 0 and LVDS will be undrivable, and gnome-rr will say "whoops, you can't do that".
<RAOF> broder: The first part of that is extremely common; I think *all* my laptops' panels can only be driven by CRTC 0, and it's a happy accident that they're also the first output listed.  I'm not aware of any protocol reason for that.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, deleting the PULSE_SERVER property results in pulseaudio immediately being spawned by gnome-settings-daemon
<chrisccoulson> so i wonder if this is cruft from the greeter
<seb128> chrisccoulson, switch to the gtk greeter and see if it happens still?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or uninstall indicator-sound and see if it happens, I guess if something starts pulse in the greeter it's it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i could try that. but i wanted to get the root window properties from the greeter session to see if the properties match
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how do you unset the property btw?
<chrisccoulson> that will be a good sign that it's from the greeter :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, xprop -root -remove PULSE_SERVER
<seb128> ok, thanks, you never know that could be useful for me one day as well ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<broder> RAOF: huh. let me take a look at my ATI laptop. my recollection is that VGA is listed before LVDS, but i don't know what the allowed CRTC mappings are
<seb128> jbicha, just for the record I still don't agree with you that the login sound is an application :p but we discussed it with pitti today and he agreed that showing the .desktop in a sru is the easiest workaround for oneiric
<seb128> jbicha, we will add a checkbox to the sound panel next cycle
<broder> RAOF: looks like both CRTCs can drive any output
<RAOF> broder: Ah, so hurray for ati I guess.
<jbicha> seb128: well we can get a better fix next cycle
<seb128> how do you determine what CRTC can drive what output?
<broder> seb128: xrandr --verbose
<seb128> jbicha, right, that's what I was trying to say, let's get the workaround for Oneiric but do it properly with a checkbox next cycle
<RAOF> xrandr --verbose will list them, if you don't particularly want to read raw xtrace output :)
<seb128> broder, thanks
<broder> seb128: it abstracts the actual protocol-level CRTC numbers, which is annoying, but *shrug*
<seb128> right
<RAOF> Hm.  On further inspection, it looks like the nvidia card in my netbook is happy to drive anything with either CRTC, too.  So, perhaps I should amend that statement to "My *Intel* laptops all want to drive LVDS with CRTC0 exclusively" :)
<seb128> RAOF, chrisccoulson: what would be the correct login then? first deal with output which have specific crtc requirements?
<seb128> RAOF, same on my intel dell laptop ;-)
<broder> RAOF: i think it's an issue with old intel. my sandybridge thinkpad can do either with either
<RAOF> broder: Excellent.  So this problem will probably disappear in time.  Although? got an eyefinity card?  They've got 6 CRTCs and it's entirely possible some of _those_ can only drive DP outputs :)
<broder> ...huh. may have spoke too soon. just switched LVDS to use the 2nd CRTC and my screen went black
<RAOF> broder: There are some tricks there; did you just run "xrandr --ouptut LVDS1 --crtc $CRTC"?  Because that'll set a mode of 0x0 on the crtc as well.  You need to additionally specify the mode.
<broder> aha, yeah. that would be my problem
<broder> works if i add a --auto
<RAOF> Also, in my experience, xrandr would kindly like you to specify the XID of the crtc you're trying to set even though it doesn't actually expose that info.
<broder> yeah, i xtraced to get them
<broder> it'll take the 0/1 indices it prints out, but i don't think the mapping is stable :)
<RAOF> In my testing it actually *didn't* take the 0/1 indicies.  Well, it'd take 0, but not 1.
<RAOF> It silently accepted 1, but didn't actually do anything.
<broder> that may be a more accurate interpretation of what i saw
<RAOF> To check, I suggest setting a different gamma ramp on each CRTC; that way you can easily tell when you've actually switched CRTC.
<broder> RAOF: with only one display, i think --crtc 1 always means "the other one"
<RAOF> Hm.  It didn't seem to do that for me, but maybe I didn't try it enough :)
<TheMuso> RAOF, bryceh, you guys around for what I suspect will be a quick meeting?
<bryceh> TheMuso, I am
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Do we have a jasoncwarner_ , or is he in London sleeping off some pints? ?
<TheMuso> He is in London, and afaicr from the email RAOF was asked to chair...
<RAOF> Hm.  Wher
 * RAOF rifles through his inbox to try and find said email.
<RAOF> Actually, heh.  Let's just chair.  Ensuring I actually get all the email people send me can wait!
<RAOF> bryceh: Want to start with the quiet X front?
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> posted new xdiagnose last week with some fixes
<bryceh> probably going to split branch at this point, just fixes in stable, working on adding more functionality to release in precise
<bryceh> X bugs are accumulating, nothing *super* serious but some that look like they deserve some attention.  Maybe some worth SRUing
<bryceh> otherwise seems fairly quiet on my end.
<bryceh> I'll be looking more into multi monitor issues going forward.
<bryceh> RAOF, you?
<RAOF> Likewise on my end of X.
<RAOF> I've uploaded a new gnome-desktop to oneiric-proposed, fixing my lack of paranoia in the initial check_gl_texture_size work.  chrisccouslon's laptop should no longer hang when he docks it :).
<RAOF> While going through gnome-desktop, it seems that the algorithm it uses to handle configuration changes can wrongly reject configurations that could be set.  I'm looking at that in conjunction with bug #861426
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861426 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Oneiric] [Regression] When disabling onboard LVDS display and just using external VGA screen corruption occurs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861426
<TheMuso> There is always something with Intel around release time, every release. :)
<bryceh> it troubles me that we have algorithms in xrandr and algorithms in gnome-desktop, that aren't the same, and the ones we rely on the most appear to be the less cogent of the two...
<RAOF> This has a cheap work-around.  I can't quite reproduce the problem without using gnome-display-preferences/g-s-d, but I'm not yet convinced that there's not an X/intel/kernel bug in there.
<bryceh> TheMuso, heh, it's not just around release time!
<TheMuso> heh ok.
<bryceh> oh, forgot, I looked into that Vino bug for seb last week.  Seems to just be an fglrx bug; asked Alberto to send it up to AMD, but haven't heard back yet (maybe he's on vacation?)\
<RAOF> So, going forward I'm going to be diving ever further into the morass that is RANDR-in-gnome.
<TheMuso> Not much on my side of things, audio bug triaging, tracking an a11y bug related to legacy at-spi which is in universe, but still needs fixing.
<TheMuso> And gearing up for P.
<RAOF> Is there anything that doesn't work with at-spi2?
<TheMuso> Gok, which is in universe for one.
<TheMuso> And dasher, although at-spi support was removed on the latest upload.
<TheMuso> Oh and gnome-mag.
<TheMuso> But thats being deprecated.
<RAOF> In summary: a bunch of things :)
<TheMuso> yeah
<TheMuso> But gok will likely go away soon enough as well/
<RAOF> No at-spi for P? :)
<TheMuso> No.
<TheMuso> only at-spi2.
<RAOF> We don't have a Robert, but chrisccoulson was having a problem with pulseaudio that might be lightdm/unity-greeter related.
<TheMuso> Did he give a bug number?
<TheMuso> or file a bug?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<TheMuso> Ok.
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out where the issue is at the moment, but it's not particularly reproducible
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: What is the issue?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, occasionally, pulseaudio fails to spawn at all in my session
<TheMuso> Interesting. I don't get that at all here.
<chrisccoulson> and when this happens, there are stale PULSE_* properties attached to the root window
<TheMuso> SOunds like a race...
<chrisccoulson> removing them results in pulseaudio starting immediately
 * TheMuso hates the way the session loads.
<chrisccoulson> and i'm wondering if this is cruft left over from the greeter
<TheMuso> oh wow ok.
<TheMuso> hrm...
<RAOF> Anything else?
<RAOF> AOB?
<bryceh> thanks
<TheMuso> Nope.
<RAOF> Ok.  [End Meeting].  Thanks one and all! ;)
<TheMuso> RAOF: You looked into flights for Budapest yet?
<RAOF> TheMuso: No, I haven't.
<RAOF> Want to coordinate?
<TheMuso> Ok that makes me feel better. :)
<TheMuso> May as well.
<broder> RAOF: ha! i got pulled away before i could ask, but i think bug #861426 is actually the same as a different multihead bug we're seeing here
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861426 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Oneiric] [Regression] When disabling onboard LVDS display and just using external VGA screen corruption occurs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861426
<broder> we have an issue with older intel cards where just driving the VGA results in wonky timing-related issues
<broder> it seems like the monitor is detecting that it's being driven at a smaller resolution than X thinks
<broder> i had theorized it was because CRTC 0 was getting assigned to drive VGA, but i can't trigger the issue just by setting that mapping myself
<RAOF> Heh, yes.  My problem as well :)
<broder> RAOF: any thoughts on useful debugging info if i can repro the issue?
<RAOF> xtrace-ing gnome-settings-daemon might be interesting?  If nothing else, that should allow someone to write a simple binary that'll reproduce the problem.
<broder> ooh, hadn't thought of that. ok
<broder> RAOF: ok, got a trace. let me see if i can find anything exciting
<broder> RAOF: does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706368/ look interesting to you?
 * RAOF rescues hundreds of mails from his spam folder.
<broder> ugh. apologies for the wrapping
<RAOF> Nothing looks obviously crazy.
<RAOF> I mean, apart from the fact that gnome-desktop first disables everything then sets up the new configuration from scratch.
<TheMuso> That sounds kinda messy.
<broder> heh, right
<broder> it is definitely changing which CRTC it uses
<broder> the startup config is output 0x41 -> crtc 0x40; output 0x42 -> crtc 0x3f
<RAOF> I think you're right in that this is likely to be a similar problem to 861426.
<broder> oh, just remembered that i was testing on natty. let me make sure it still happens for me on oneiric
<chrisccoulson> i guess there's no way to pass arguments to apport hooks, other than by setting environment variables, is there?
<RAOF> What do you want to do?  I guess the question is - how is the hook triggered?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, for the firefox apport hook, i want to attach the contents of all the memory reporters in firefox
<chrisccoulson> i can gather than information from inside firefox (when activating the Report a bug menuitem in the Help menu)
<chrisccoulson> but i need to pass a filename to the apport hook (assuming i write the output to a file)
<chrisccoulson> i basically want everything in about:memory
<RAOF> I think you could do something if it's being called like apport-gpu-error-intel.py; we call that from a udev rule, and could pass parameters to it if we wanted to.
<chrisccoulson> ah, i see
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll take a look at that
<broder> RAOF: i can't do the same operation in a single xrandr(1) invoke because it's unwilling to give LVDS1's CRTC to VGA1
<broder> but if i let it pick the CRTC, it does unmap both of them before remapping VGA1 to CRTC 0x3f
<RAOF> xrandr does?  What's the full call?
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, is this for reports that are being generated from a crash, or just for when a user wishes to intentionally file a bug?
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, it would just be for people who want to report a bug
<broder> RAOF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706376/
<broder> that's from xrandr --output LVDS1 --off --output VGA1 --auto
<chrisccoulson> we'll probably ask if the bug they are reporting is related to memory usage, and then attach the memory reporters to the bug report
<chrisccoulson> as we'd ask for that straight away anyway
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, what I might do is instead of generating the dump inside firefox and passing it, to instead provide a mechanism to request the memory dump generally, and then have the apport hook request it
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's another way we could do it
<bryceh> of course that's probably not feasible from a security point of view...
<bryceh> but that's the analog to what we're doing with the intel gpu hook, just that we're snagging it via sysfs
<chrisccoulson> bryceh, well, it would be fairly trivial. extensions can add command line handlers, so i could add a handler to ubufox (ie, --dump-memory, or something like that), which outputs the information we want
<bryceh> chrisccoulson, you could also consider just writing it out to the filesystem and have the hook scan for files at that location
<broder> RAOF: also, after running that, if i then do xrandr --output VGA1 --crtc 0x3f --auto (which should be the problematic one), it's fine
<RAOF> broder: So both those xrandr calls work correctly?
<broder> they seem to
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder if it's timestamps being weird...
<broder> also weird: if i put it into the broken state, then run xrandr --output VGA1 --crtc 0x3f --auto (which should be a no-op), it fixes things
<broder> wait...dangit. i might have my crtcs backwards
<broder> the crtc numbers are stable for the lifetime of the X server, right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<broder> Ok. I got my CRTCs confused. If I break things with gnome-display-properties, I can't unbreak it with xrandr --output VGA1 --crtc 0x40 --auto, which is unsurprising, given that it *should* be a no-op
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> So, crtc_assignment_apply gets passed a RANDR timestamp.  It then proceeds to turn off all the CRTCs, then turn the appropriate ones back on, passing the original timestamp.  Doesn't the configuration change at the "disable everything" step break that timestamp?
<broder> xrandr(1) does the same thing
<RAOF> Yes, but xrandr passes ServerTime as the timestamp.
<RAOF> Which is *always* current.
<broder> oh timestamp, not config timestamp
<broder> if that was happening..then turning off LVDS1 would be the only change taking effect
<broder> and VGA1 would still be running at x=(width of LVDS1) y=0
<broder> but it would also be equivalent to "xrandr --output LVDS1 --off", because all that does is disconnect the CRTC
<broder> oh no, because xrandr manages to get the SetScreenSize call in
<broder> hmm...
<RAOF> And my g-s-d traces all show Success as the reply to SetCrtcConfig.
<broder> hmm, also true
<RAOF> Hm... Unless what happens is - g-s-d sets crtc 0 to off, invalidating timestamp for crtc 0, then sets crtc 1 to off, invalidating timestamp for crtc 1, then tries to set crtc 0 to drive VGA, whereupon the server silently refuses to set the mode with invalid timestamp?  Seems unlikely.
<RAOF> This sounds like a job for Empirical Testing?.
<broder> working on some test code now
<broder> ok, if i just disable CRTC 0x3f, it...just disables that display
<RAOF> Bah!  Why does my laptop no longer reproduce this?!
<broder> ...fascinating
<broder> i think you might be right about it being timestamp-related
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-12
<broder> nope. maybe not
<broder> but i can't seem to trigger it by hand
<RAOF> Can laptop number two still reproduce?  Let's find out!
<broder> RAOF: i wrote the (admittedly braindead) code in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706392/ to try and poke this into happening by hand, but it doesn't seem to
<broder> does that look right to you?
<broder> i wrote it based on the output from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/706368/
<RAOF> You might want to ungrab the server at the end, but that looks about right to me.
<broder> oh wait - that time it worked
<broder> well, "work"
<broder> it seems to only sometimes result in the broken state
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> And if you pass 0 as the timestamp?
<broder> also breaks intermittently
<broder> in both cases it's much more intermittent than when gnome-desktop does it
<RAOF> Let's see if I can get a laptop to do that...
<broder> argh. it would be nice if compiz didn't crash every time i re-configured my desktop
<RAOF> It mostly manages to not crash here.
<broder> it crashes consistently every time i switch back to two displays. looks like it might actually be unity and not compiz
<broder> null boost::shared_ptr deref
<RAOF> Oh, it's totally going to be unity, yes.
<RAOF> broder: How many iterations do you tend to need before that engages in broken state for you?
<broder> not sure. i actually haven't been able to reproduce it recently
<broder> and we have a winner! so...apparently 10 or so with the code i pastebinned
<RAOF> Because my next step was going to be putting 0x4 into /sys/modules/drm/parameters/debug and seeing the differences between a correct and incorrect modeset.
<broder> i assume i need to do that before triggering the issue?
<broder> ooh
<RAOF> Yeah.
<broder> there's a bunch of "[drm:i915_get_vblank_timestamp], crtc 0 is disabled" in dmesg already
<broder> relevant?
<RAOF> I don't _think_ so, no.
<RAOF> Except, perhaps, that i915 probably should either grab vblanks from crtc 1 when it's the only one enabled, or that it shouldn't spew irrelevant debugging mesasages if it already does that :)
<broder> argh. ok, now that i've got it to work, my code always results in the broken state
<broder> let me...reboot and then see if i can get dmesg from not-broken
<broder> in the mean time, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706405/ should have the broken transition
<broder> it probably also has a bunch of other stuff
<broder> and i stripped out those "crtc 0 is disabled" complaints
<broder> the last transition should be the one that broke
<broder> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706406/ should be a good transition, i think
<broder> RAOF: going to go grab food; bbiab
<RAOF> TA
<RAOF> Or, even, ta.
<smspillaz> someone throw me a bug
<smspillaz> like
<smspillaz> I'm actually out of bugs for this SRU
<smspillaz> and I have 14 times more as anyone else
<bryceh> smspillaz, congratz?
<smspillaz> thanks but
<smspillaz> I need to fix something today
<RAOF> smspillaz: broder was having compiz crash every time he re-enabled his second monitor
<smspillaz> already fixed that
<smspillaz> https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/4.26.0 <- anything that's not fix committed or in progress with a branch linked
<RAOF> You could fix framebuffer > GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE in unity, right?  That'd be sruable :)
<smspillaz> it's a massive change
<smspillaz> I'd have to rewrite core
<RAOF> Yes, I know.
<RAOF> If you're really hurting for things to do, I'm *sure* you could toolsmith / unittest.  Everyone loves test suites!
<smspillaz> :(
<bryceh> hehe
<broder> smspillaz: is there a PPA or something i can grab from?
<broder> RAOF: also, back now :), in case there's any other info that would be helpful
<Amaranth> smspillaz: I think the correct solution for GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE is xrandr 1.4
<Amaranth> or am i misunderstanding how outputs work with that?
<Sarvatt> *if* that happens, last i heard there were no plans to even get it in anymore
<bryceh> Sarvatt, no specific plans but I think it's just backburnered; I expect we'll see xrandr 1.4 eventually
<RAOF> It got raised again in IRC; aaronp clarified that he didn't object to the API, just to the time it was introduced last time.
<smspillaz> broder: oneiric-proposed
<smspillaz> Amaranth: eh?  what about windows that have absurdly large sizes ?
<Amaranth> smspillaz: you mean that cover two outputs?
<smspillaz> (or single output sizes that happened to be larger than the maximum texture size)
<smspillaz> (which happens on ARM)
<Amaranth> even ARM GPUs support 4096
<smspillaz> right, although I read somewhere that there are some arm chips that have ridiculously huge scanout buffers, can't remember which ones though
<smspillaz> its probably better to do the same trick that we have for textures in compiz, eg, split one image up into lots of little textures with appropriate offset matrices
<smspillaz> and then maintain an appropriate scene translation inside of the fbo
<smspillaz> grrr translations from X co-ordinate space to GL co-ordinate space
<smspillaz> gets me every time
<smspillaz> yay +1 for me, fixed the stupid artefact
<smspillaz> RAOF: if you have nvidia/fglrx/radeon/intel or have multimonitor with different resolutions can you give https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.big_fbo/+merge/78202 and see if there are any rendering issues ?
<smspillaz> *give it a try
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Morinng.
<RAOF> smspillaz|out: You'd like that tested with nvidia binary?
<smspillaz|out> RAOF: anything really.
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll whirlygig on an intel system, then.
<RAOF> Ok, that's enough of this monitor blinking every 10 seconds.
<smspillaz|out> RAOF: ??
<RAOF> Oh, just flipping HDMI1 from CRTC to CRTC every 10 seconds.  This doesn't reproduce the problem where it sometimes goes CRAAAAAZAY.
<smspillaz|out> ok
<broder> RAOF: did you get anything useful from my kernel logs?
<RAOF> broder: No, they looked like perfectly ordinary modesetting.  Setting various outputs to [NOCRTC] then associating a crtc with it. :/
<broder> hmph, ok
<RAOF> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706517/ is what I'm currently modifying to flip between dual-head and single-head.
<smspillaz|out> RAOF: can you tell me if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/796513 is still an issue? I don't think it is anymore as far as I can tell
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796513 in hundredpapercuts "Switching to application with multiple windows alternates the target windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RAOF> My goal now is to write a test case that reliably reproduces, and send it upstream.
<RAOF> smspillaz|out: I'm pretty sure that got fixed early on in the new alt-tab?  I shouted at DBO until it worked, because that behaviour was infuriating.
<smspillaz|out> kk
<smspillaz|out> yay I have no more bugs to my name
<smspillaz|out> time to go to uni to see if I actually have this class today or not
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Oh, man.  Now that I see that bug I know what bug I should have filed a bug for you to fix :)
<RAOF> But I won't tell you about it until you've been to uni and back :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti. is it too late for bug 872389? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872389 in webfav "Please remove source and binaries from Oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872389
<micahg> ooh, can we please :D
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you ask ogra_?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, it's not
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i haven't, but i'm sure i've mentioned it before to him
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool :)
<pitti> zero rdepends
 * pitti kilsl
<pitti> kills, too
<micahg> pitti: epiphany-extensions-more also waiting to be removed as long as you're in the mood :)
<pitti> is there a bug for it?
<micahg> bug 870187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870187 in epiphany-extensions-more "Please remove epiphany-extensions-more source and binaries from oneiric" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870187
<pitti> done; I'll run through the other ubuntu-archive bugs to see what to mop up
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks :)
<micahg> pitti: thanks
<micahg> with backports enabled by default, it's a lot easier to wield the removal axe as long as there are no rdepends
<smspillaz|out> RAOF: which one ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: (didn't have a class, false alarm)
<smspillaz> morning
<RAOF> broder: Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/706526/ reproduce for you?  It switches dual-head?single external display?dual head, switching the CRTCs around.  And it works peachily here.
<RAOF> smspillaz: The bug that I'm thinking of is where an app maps a window, it comes to the top but doesn't have focus, and compiz doesn't know that it's on top.  You need to select it before you can switch away.
<smspillaz> RAOF: oh I've fixed that
<smspillaz> RAOF: use oneiric-proposed
<RAOF> OMG HUZZAH
 * RAOF enableds oneiric-proposed forthwith.
<smspillaz> ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: annoyed the shit out of me too
<RAOF> That was just one of the more annoying sporadic annoyances :)
<smspillaz> then I realized it was a one line typo
<RAOF> Ah, joy.
<smspillaz> so uh
<smspillaz> any other bugs ?
<didrocks> pitti: seeing your ubuntu-default-builder upload, we should enable choosing the greeter as well. (I added an option --greeter to lightdm-set-defaults to lightdm for derivatives). Even if the file isn't there, it will just DTRT
<pitti> didrocks: ah, right; but that's something for precise
<pitti> didrocks: .. and good morning
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, I'm adding that to a note :)
<didrocks> oh, seems I didn't say good morning there, indeed! guten morgen pitti :)
<rye> hi, I was wondering is it known that sometimes dash does not appear when "Super" key is pressed? It takes me to press super until the launcher appears, depress it and press again to bring dash
<pitti> so, please feel free to report a bug for it, to avoid forgetting about it
<didrocks> pitti: doing so
<didrocks> rye: yeah, seeing that as well, never found a good reproducible testcase though
<pitti> mvo: good morning
<pitti> mvo: thanks for the s-c reupload; not sure whether you saw, but software-properties also needs a reupload to -proposed
<mvo> pitti: I didn't, have a mail here "subject: [ubuntu/oneiric-updates] software-properties 0.81.11 (Accepted)"
<pitti> mvo: right, and a followup to -devel@ that I immediately removed it again
<pitti> and a followup in the bug report
<pitti> I saw too late that it went to -updates
<mvo> pitti: ok, I have not seen this one, sorry for that, I will reupload
<pitti> mvo: danke!
<didrocks> pitti: interesting, the ftp accepts upload to -updates?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> it shouldn't probably
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<smspillaz> hi
<seb128> lut, ca va bien ?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> hey smspillaz chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<pitti> salut seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<seb128> nickel! ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, just curious but did you point rick or jasoncwarner_ to the u1 lens scope email discussed on the list?
<seb128> didrocks, (I will do it if you didn't yet)
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, waiting for my o1o if we have one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will let you handle it then
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, just for the record (not sure what is your exact thinking on it) I think it's worth to have some thinking on the potential issue and address concerns before it becomes one
<seb128> i.e I don't think we will change that not for Oneiric but we might want to communicate officially on it
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, agreed, that's why I wait for my 1o1 to raise it and see what should be done before a more formal discussion at UDS
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you manage to catch federico yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, but i did send him an e-mail in the end
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, good as well ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is a spinning bottle on this channel, whoever it stops on has to fix gnome-desktop gnome-rr next cycle :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i should leave this channel and hang out in #ubuntu-devel instead then ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I should do a cross channel bottle spinning :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> joke aside a good part of the g-c-c bugs are with the xrandr panel
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't surprise me ;)
<RAOF> Yeah; it's a difficult part.
<seb128> I've been serial closing GNOME2 bugs that don't apply to g-c-c in GNOME3 yesterday
<seb128> and I noticed like a good chunck of the still open bugs are xrandr ones
<seb128> what doesn't help is that federico doesn't really work on it nowadays and nobody else picked it up
<chrisccoulson> isn't that because it's pretty much the only thing that you can configure in g-c-c now? ;)
<seb128> combined with ping-pongs "that's an xorg bug, not it's not"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, in a troll mood today? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> but yeah, I closed over an hundred bugs with "that option doesn't exist in GNOME3"
<seb128> so I confirm, g-c-c dropped quite some options on the way :p
<RAOF> bryceh and I are thinking about extracting a librandr-utils out of the upstream xrandr tool and gnome-rr (and, concievably, whatever KDE does here too) so that there can be a shared set of randr algorithms that is maintained in Xorg where the actual driver developers will run into it.
<seb128> RAOF, that would be great
<mvo> pitti: I uploaded new software-properties now, both .12 and .13, sorry for that, only .13 is relevent, the fix was split into two different branches so I missed the second one initially
<pitti> mvo: so want me to reject http://launchpadlibrarian.net/82586937/software-properties_0.81.12_source.changes ?
<mvo> pitti: please do
<pitti> mvo: .13 should then include both changelogs (build with -v), or you reupload that as .12
<mvo> pitti: I think re-uploading as .12 is the best choice then
<mvo> pitti: the changelog for .13 should be good though as its essentially the same fix, just done in two different branches (the debian/ bit was in the lp:ubuntu/ namespace, the generic one was in trunk)
<pitti> mvo: ah, sounds fine then; as long as .13 refers to the same bugs as .12, I'm happy
<mvo> pitti: yeah, it does :)
<jasoncwarner_> uhm...wow? I'm running proposed. Has compiz/unity spread just taken a nose dive in terms of usability? I can't move windows around my spread without it flipping out?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks njpatel ^^
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, you mean that they are jumping around?
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, also, you mean expo not spread, right?
<njpatel> smspillaz,  you wanted bugs, can you figure out what's wrong? ^
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: yeah, among other things. like, right now, I can't even "find" my firefox window. it is open, but alt+tab won't switch to it and luancher won't bring i tup
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, did compiz crash recently?
<njpatel> jasoncwarner_, or did you restart it manually
<njpatel> ?
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: not since I rebooted
<jasoncwarner_> njpatel: it crashed last night and then I rebooted
<jasoncwarner_> I'm going to take a video to show you.
<njpatel> thanks
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: it will be fixed next week
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: already uploaded the fix for that to oneiric
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: are you using -proposed?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz didrocks yeah, running proposed
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: had to make a tradeoff between having jumpy windows and fixing a stacking bug temporarily
<didrocks> so, it's the jumping windows bug
<smspillaz> but I've fixed the jumpy windows in trunk now
<didrocks> smspillaz: we should maybe reput the fix and reset the counter then
<jasoncwarner_> this feels like more than jumping windows, like I can't find firefox windows sometimes
<smspillaz> right, the snap plugin will go a bit nuts
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, like I can't actually get to my firefox window now and I have no idea how to get it back.
<smspillaz> didrocks: so you want a patch for it then ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, let's reset the counter for it with this additinal patch
<didrocks> smspillaz: the firefox issue seems different though, isn't it? ^
<smspillaz> it's a "bug" in the snap plugin
<smspillaz> so you'll need to do a cpm update too
<didrocks> :/
<didrocks> ok, resetting the counter for both
<didrocks> pitti: FYI ^
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: cpm update?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: compiz-plugins-main
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, what did you mention to me ?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: ok then, simple question, how do I get my firefox window back ;)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: *shrug*
<pitti> didrocks: if you do a followup upload, please use -v to include the previous SRU changelog
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: metacity moves stuff back on screen on --replace
<smspillaz> so you can metacity --replace &  compiz --replace &
<didrocks> pitti: sure, thanks!
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you point me to the 2 patches?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I need to make them first
<smspillaz> or can you just do it from the merge proposal ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: point me to the merge proposal
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_864330/+merge/78935/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-snap-plugin/compiz-snap-plugin.fix_872161/+merge/78927/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks
<smspillaz> np
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, njpatel, smspillaz: but did the libreoffice issue from yesterday went anywhere? do we have a bug report tracking it?
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you add test cases on bug #864330 and bug #872161 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864330 in unity "The larger windows, moving towed." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872161 in unity "When grabbing a window to demaximize it after dragging it up, sometimes the position will not be where you expect it to be" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872161
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm targetting the right component, subscribe the team and such meanwhile
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I never created a bug. I asked Sweetshark to work with njpatel and others. Sweetshark njpatel is there a bug?
<njpatel> seb128, not sure, jason was looking into it, was waiting for a bug report from jasoncwarner_/sweetshark
<njpatel> waiting = to milestone
<njpatel> not to work on the fix, of course
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: done
<seb128> njpatel, jasoncwarner_: bug #844119 is somewhat similar but not exactly the same
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 844119 in bamf "Hitting Alt-Tab does not display Libre Office in list of switchable open applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844119
<seb128> or it's part of the issue
<cjwatson> so, um, anyone like to hazard a guess as to why I can't log in this morning?  lightdm accepts my password and tries to start a session, but apparently fails and drops me right back to the greeter
<pitti> cjwatson: could you please put your ~/.xsession-errors somewhere? and perhaps /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, the first patch doesn't apply partially, there are a lot of context change, can you have a look at it? I don't want to mess with this
<didrocks> smspillaz: looking at cpm meanwhile
<seb128> bug #758613 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758613 in unity-2d "In Firefox and LibreOffice sometimes the global menu does not appear." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758613
<cjwatson> pitti: .xsession-errors has nothing written to it since late last night
<seb128> cjwatson, stalled .Xauthority from a previous session or with wrong user ownership
<seb128> that's my bet ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706574/
<cjwatson> oh yes, .Xauthority is root:root, how did that happen
<seb128> cjwatson, if you have a .Xauthority rm it and try again?
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, I've seen a few bugs about that
<seb128> cjwatson, bug #871667
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871667 in lightdm "Stalled .Xauthority can block login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871667
<seb128> cjwatson, what do I win? (please don't tell "the right to fix the bug :p" ;-)
<pitti> WARNING: Error reading existing Xauthority: Error opening file: Permission denied
<pitti> seb128: chances are high that you do
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<pitti> cjwatson: so it's likely that bug indeed; you can kill ~/.Xauthority (check its permissions before) and try again?
<cjwatson> right, that works now, thanks a lot
<seb128> pitti, " oh yes, .Xauthority is root:root, how did that happen"
<cjwatson> stgraber had the same problem yesterday
<seb128> cjwatson, yw, you can probably subscribe to that bug
<cjwatson> yep
<seb128> I will point it to robert_ancell
<seb128> not sure how that happens but it's bitten some users so there is a bug somewhere
<seb128> I got it sometimes on my 10v test box but not recently, I though it was maybe fixed but seems not
<mvo> seb128: I had that the other day too! I suspected it was me messing around with sudo and testing gui upgrades or somesuch
<smspillaz> didrocks: hmm, did we ever get my fix to fix window shading ?
<smspillaz> that context change is about that
<smspillaz> maybe I might have missed it when I was giving you patches
<smspillaz> didrocks: anyways, do you want the window shading fix + the fix for this, or just this fix ?
<smspillaz> (the window shading fix fixes windows disappearing forever once they are shaded ;-))
<didrocks> smspillaz: I remember we had this kind of fix, but seems not, so yeah, please, the second one as well, with a bug # + step to reproduce
<seb128> cjwatson, pitti, mvo: robert_ancell wontfixed bug #855773 saying that lightdm drops privileges for security reasons so can't do a lot to remove the stalled file owned by root, it might not be lightdm that writes the file...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855773 in lightdm "Failing to write ~/.Xauthority" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855773
<didrocks> smspillaz: testing cpm meanwhile
<pitti> seb128: lightdm coudl still remove it
<seb128> cjwatson, pitti, mvo: well anyway I updated the bug settings, assigned to robert_ancell to get his opinion and commented on it
<seb128> pitti, well not sure why robert_ancell wrote "I'm going to close this. I think lightdm can't do anything sane in this case" on that bug
<seb128> pitti, will need to check with him
<pitti> followed up to that bub
<pitti> bug
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> you don't need write permissions on the file in order to remove it -- that requires write permissions on the dir
<pitti> unless the dir is sticky (like /tmp/)
<mvo> seb128: it could move it away fr a start
<seb128> right
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok. I'm just going to test the build to make sure everything workse
<didrocks> smspillaz: great! thanks
<smspillaz> (the delta is getting huge now)
<didrocks> it was already huge :)
<seb128> mvo, btw I think you didn't read what I wrote yesterday, you left at the same time, I've assigned you a few software-properties bugs that might be worth looking at, feel free to unsubscribe you when you do, I just used it as a way to have the emails reach out if you filter assignees out of the launchpad spamming ;-)
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I noticed this morning
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<seb128> mvo, *whip cracking noises* :p
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> manager material that guy ;)
 * ogra_ tries to imagine seb128 with a tie .... and fails miserably 
<seb128> mvo, "that guy", that's how you call me now? ;-)
<pitti> his Yedi master rickspencer3 had strong whip cracking fu!
<seb128> pitti, true story! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, might be time to restart my session already
<smspillaz> didrocks: it's not perfect (still get warnings about unhandled configures) but you shouldn't see any bugs
<chrisccoulson> my laptop feels like it's filled with glue
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, let's have a try when you land it over to me :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the only bugs will come out of cases where a configure notify event was not matched and remains in the queue and that's not happening anymore
<seb128> chrisccoulson, time to get a new laptop then? ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure, I'll give you the patches now. Can I just mail them to you ?
<seb128> oh you just did :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you use unity-3d again btw?
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, did you adapt the first one for jumping windows?
<smspillaz> yes, I've adapted them both
<didrocks> smspillaz: if not, I just need the other one
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes, i've been using unity-3d again this week
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, then, yes please, email
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, was it anything important you referred to above (wrt having talked to me about it) ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: there is a bug for the second one, isn't it?
<rickspencer3> ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: with a test case? (people on the french forum finds your test case quite cryptic to understand btw ;))
<smspillaz> didrocks: (so ... kind of fixed window shading and kind of fixed geometry updates ... the price we pay for having a huge diff)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, hang on
<smspillaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/864478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864478 in unity "Window shading is broken" [High,Fix committed]
<smspillaz> I still see rendering artefacts but at least the window isn't completely broken now
<didrocks> smspillaz: just add a test case to trigger it effectively
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm wondering if it might be more appropriate to have a tarball for the next sru, we've got like 18 distro patches now and the diff is starting to cause changes in the way the code functions
<didrocks> smspillaz: no tarball for compiz SRU, last time there was one, some distro-patch were reverted by it…
<smspillaz> that was like 6 months ago :)
<smspillaz> no patches that I've given you aren't in trunk now
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, nothing important
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, that was… a month ago :)
<chrisccoulson> we were discussing removing webfav from the archive, but i vaguely remember mentioning it before
<chrisccoulson> i could be mistaken though
<smspillaz> didrocks: I just don't want to get into a situation where people are encountering bugs on the SRU that I can't reprdouce using trunk because the distro patches have applied in a slightly different way than what's in trunk
<smspillaz> didrocks: which is actually starting to become a problem
<didrocks> smspillaz: I retargeted the bug and add the team, just missing the test case
<smspillaz> didrocks: perhaps I should just go over all the distro patches again and make sure that there's some sanity ... check the diff between trunk and what we've got etc
<didrocks> smspillaz: think about SRU team member who will have a 5000 diff lines content…
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, i cant remember that, but we use ubuntu-desktop now, so whatever is good on x86 (with the exception of mono apps) is also good on arm
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, excellent. we removed it already anyway ;)
<didrocks> smspillaz: we will need to kill your "distro patch in trunk", indeed, but that's for precise I guess
<ogra_> heh
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, the only reason it's like that is because a distro patch is required for unity to run (which is no good)
<seb128> rickspencer3, "?" to you too ;-)
<smspillaz> and also because I've modified some plugins in certain ways that definitely wouldn't make sense upstream
<smspillaz> and the upstream "maintainer" for the grid plugin apparantly hates me  and won't accept my changes anymore
<smspillaz> which is why I like this model better :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: we should let distro-patches, as distro-patches
<smspillaz> didrocks: the problem with that is it makes it impossible to develop unity on compiz trunk
<didrocks> not merge in some kind of half upstream-trunk
<didrocks> smspillaz: we will speak about it, but everytime there is a change done, I spotted some revert on our distro-patch
<didrocks> and I don't want that anymore
<smspillaz> and you've also got things like unity-window-decorator etc which are impossible to maintain as patches
<seb128> rodrigo_, there? I need somebody not under unity to test something ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure, well, maybe we should see how much distro stuff we can kill and just go back to a "regular" trunk
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's what I proposed you last cycle :p
<smspillaz> but at the moment, it's sort of like, last cycle we ended up forking compiz because of distro requirements and then this cycle we did it again
<didrocks> like the "add ccp" on --replace without any value
<smspillaz> didrocks: there's a better solution to that. Merge compizconfig into core (whcih is what I am doing next cycle)
<smspillaz> then there's also the mass reverts of stuff that we did which makes the diff unmaintainable
<smspillaz> anyways, the point that I'm trying to get at is that both methods suck, but I'd like to avoid a situation where we've got distro patches which actually fundamentally change the way things work so that people get bugs on them and then I have to maintain our patches and trunk
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but that's a discussion we had 8 month ago
<didrocks> smspillaz: so better to see solutions right *now* :)
<smspillaz> of course
<smspillaz> well maybe next cycle we should drop all of the patches and disto stuff and return to a clean trunk again and then rebuild the distro stuff from there
<smspillaz> being really careful to minimize the diff as much as possible :)
<smspillaz> if we can avoid having a ~compiz-team/compiz-*/precise and avoid having very many distro patches at all that would be a massive win
<smspillaz> and I'm willing to implement distro stuff "properly" upstream in a way that makes sense upstream in order to avoid that
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's what I did for 10.10, took me two weeks
<didrocks> that was garbaged because you removed it to integrate in trunk
<didrocks> and that's when I asked you to review them :)
<smspillaz> that was so I knew what was going on :)
<smspillaz> the problem as I see it is that the more "distro" stuff you have, the harder it becomes to maintain, so lets try and avoid it period next cycle
<didrocks> smspillaz: I agree, but some of things doesn't integrate upstream for no good reason
<didrocks> but anyway, waiting for your patch :)
<smspillaz> I recognize that my approach to have a "distro branch" didn't quite work the way we wanted it to, but I also know from hard experience that having lots of distro patches made my life really difficult in 11.04
<smspillaz> so what I'm saying is - lets avoid both and do this the Right Way [tm] and get it all upstream, even if it requires more reworking
<rodrigo_> seb128, I am off today (national holiday), but what do you want me to test?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, patches
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, slacker! :-P
<seb128> rodrigo_, oh, don't bother then, that can wait tomorrow (and I tested in unity-2d meanwhile), enjoy your day off ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the biggest problem that occurred this cycle as I see it was that a distro patch got required for unity to run, which pretty much meant that I *had* do to the oneiric branches. So it's going to be a really imporant priority to make it so that unity can run off of trunk compiz again
<smspillaz> (and no, that patch is not acceptable upstream)
<smspillaz> didrocks: (patches sent)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I am checking mail right now, so I can do it now if you want
<smspillaz> didrocks: the good news is that most of the distro stuff we have in now we should just be able to drop
<seb128> rodrigo_, the keyboard capplet, keybinding, can you assign those by using the key as described at the bottom or do you need to double click the lines to put them in "edit" mode?
<didrocks> smspillaz: not the settings change and we need the gtk_init fix as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, i.e if you select a line and do shift-Z does it assign the keybinding or do nothing until you click to have "new keybinding..." written on the line, then you can press the keys
<smspillaz> didrocks: like, the settings defaults can be implemented in settings upgrade files, the --replace ccp thing will go away once we have compizconfig in core, the gtk_init thing can die once I do the require stuff in unity to make it die, and the settings transition can be made into a more generic module I think
<smspillaz> and hopefully, just hopefully, we can upstream the metacity patches and kill unity-window-decorator
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah,you have to click on the keybinding column to have the 'new keybinding' show up
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, thanks, I will open a bug
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's not what the label at the bottom tell you to do, that's confusing ;-)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the number one thing I want to die is gtk_init inside of compiz. it's just wrong on so many levels :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, right
<rodrigo_> seb128, assign the bug to me, I'll have a look tomorrow
<seb128> rodrigo_, I will just open, let a chance to bastien to fix it for you :p
<seb128> if he doesn't you can still fix it tomorrow ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: the settings default can't be implemented in settings upgrade. Think about new installs…
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, good plan :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: they get run as soon as compiz runs
<didrocks> smspillaz: seems totally wrong for a boot speed process
<smspillaz> didrocks: only happens once
<didrocks> smspillaz: still, the first boot time count
<didrocks> smspillaz: we can do that in a gsettings override and forget about other backend
<didrocks> so this can be fixed this way
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: anyway, it won't be fixed today, can you rather add a testcase as I asked you twice already, please? :)
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> didrocks: done
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, your change looks good, will upload soonish in -proposed
<smspillaz> didrocks: cheers
<didrocks> smspillaz: you didn't add steps to reproduce on bug #860646, can you fix this?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860646 in compiz-plugins-main "snap movements can cause infinite loops in window movements" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860646
<didrocks> volonteers to confirm bug fixes need clear instructions :)
<smspillaz> hmm, thought I just updated that one
<smspillaz> apparantly not
<smspillaz> done
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: compiz and cpm in -proposed FYI
 * mpt wonders why Apport doesn't come up for Compiz crashes any more
<diverse_izzue> mpt, maybe it's disabled because we're close to release
<diverse_izzue> i think you can enable it again  manually
<mvo> yes, disabled since sunday
<seb128> mpt, edit /etc/default/apport or run the command indicated in there
<mpt> seb128, oh, it wasn't my computer, someone else's with the beta installed ... but thanks :-)
<seb128> mpt, yw ;-)
<seb128> mpt, still fwd the message if you can, we want to know about segfaults still happening
<chrisccoulson> i don't seem to be able to escape adverts for chrome
<chrisccoulson> even http://whatsmyuseragent.com/ has a chrome advert right in the middle of the page
<njpatel> mpt, because compiz has stopped crashing and you're just imagining it now
<didrocks> he's blinking :-)
<chrisccoulson> actually, since i started using 3d again this week, compiz hasn't crashed yet :)
 * chrisccoulson keeps fingers crossed
<jasoncwarner_> wow...proposed compiz/unity (whichever one it is) really feels buggy!
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks and smspillaz, there seem to be a bunch of things with it...what are we doing with proposed compiz?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: the new compiz in proposed for a few horus?
<didrocks> hours*
<mterry> tremolux, I get a Wunderlist banner, but clicking it says "not found"
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: not sure, then...updated this morning...checking now
<mterry> tremolux, though that "not found" page has 3 ratings...?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: can you apt-cache policy compiz?
<dtchen> jasoncwarner_: was discussed briefly in -devel; it's being tagged verification-failed
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hum, no the other one isn't pushed yet
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, how buggy?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: what issues do you get apart from the jumping windows? I have it for 2 days and don't get any other issue
<jasoncwarner_> compiz:
<jasoncwarner_>   Installed: 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu4
<jasoncwarner_>   Candidate: 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu4
<jasoncwarner_>   Version table:
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, so previous version (the other one didn't hit -proposed yet)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: what do you experience, apart from the jumpy windows?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: window controls missing from super+s view?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: people on the french forum are testing it since it's in proposed as well, and they are almost putting some pressure so that it's in finale, what I'm telling no way ;) and just discovered the jumpy windows as well as a regression
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: this is already in previous version
<tremolux> mterry: hmm, yeah..I'm not working on that but I'll check with the folks who are
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: do you experience any other issue?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: the jumpy window fix are waiting for a SRU member to ack it in -proposed, you should get it tomorrow at least
<rye> hi, during upgrade of my laptop to oneiric nm stopped being able to connect to wifi and upgrade failed. Is this known to anybody?
<rye> ugh, wrong channel, sorry
<pitti> good night everyone
<kenvandine> good night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<cyphermox> rye: failed because you couldn't finish downloading the files?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you get some time for desktop issues could you maybe have a look to bug #857168
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857168 in gnome-control-center "totem doesn't inhibit the screen blanking as it should" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857168
<seb128> ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure, can do
<chrisccoulson> that's broken again?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no hurry, it's only one bug so far so I'm not sure if that's really broken but it seems worth investigating, and I think you have a bit of experience with how inhibit works
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I didn't confirm but I don't watch movies often on my computer nowadays, I tend to use the TV :p
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #805311, vuntz added a patch to bugzilla which made be worth sru-ing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805311 in gnome-bluetooth "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_instance_get_private() (device_services_changed)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805311
<BigWhale> Whoever came up with the idea about pop-up confirmation dialog when you hit power button will get a round of beers on me at the next UDS.
<BigWhale> Or whatever the drinking preference of theirs... :)
<jibel> Hey, I get a weird behavior of gedit on a fresh installation of latest 11.10 builds, launching gedit from a terminal does nothing and the command just hangs
<jibel> is it known ?
<cyphermox> seb128: cool, I was still messing around with that but tbh without much luck :/
<seb128> cyphermox, well vuntz had luck it seems ;-)
<cyphermox> I can sense a facepalm moment in my near future
<seb128> jibel, no
<seb128> jibel, can you strace it?
<seb128> jibel, where do it stop?
<seb128> BigWhale, ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: ah, I see. well, not as life-changing as I had expected, but that fix would work :)
<cyphermox> preparing the sru
<BigWhale> seb128, unfortunately you'll have to wait for the next European UDS. I forgot to apply for sponsorship and blew my chances to be in Orlando. :/
<seb128> BigWhale,  no worry that will work as well ;-)
<BigWhale> Orlando is a bit too far to go there on my own expenses. Hungary was within the driving distance. :>
<didrocks> have a good night everyone
<jibel> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/gedit_strace.jpg
<jibel> seb128, reproduced on 2 installs. now trying on live session
<seb128> jibel, if you run it a second time from somewhere does it open or not?
<jibel> seb128, no, it is reproducible and hangs each time. 2 different installations
<jibel> it worked with previous images
<seb128> jibel, like if you run "gedit &" and then "gedit"
<seb128> it still hang?
<seb128> what about dbus-launch gedit?
<seb128> seems like a dbus screwup, I wonder if that has to do with the issue cjwatson pointed today they had to fix
<jibel> seb128, running it twice with 1rst instance in background work. 2nd instance comes up
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jibel, seems similar to bug #827414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827414 in unity-lens-files "gedit fails to start on first try, but does on the second" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827414
<seb128> or bug #819447
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819447 in unity "[Oneiric] Unity launcher and dash opens gedit only on second attempt" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819447
<seb128> jibel, env | grep DBUS
<jibel> seb128, I'm reinstalling on a physical machine with good network connection. It will be easier than a networkless german VM to gather information. one moment.
<seb128> jibel, ok
<xclaesse> seb128, why is MC version 1:5.9.1-0ubuntu2 ?
<xclaesse> what does the 1: mean ?
<seb128> xclaesse, it's the debian way to say that a lower version is actually highe
<seb128> higher
<seb128> xclaesse, it's likely that somebody in debian used it because they uploaded a new serie in unstable by error and wanted to roll back to the previous one
<seb128> xclaesse, since "updates" go by increasing versions the only way to do that is to add this number
<xclaesse> right that's like that in debian too, ok :)
<xclaesse> thanks
<jibel> seb128, reproduced on hardware, it affects only unity-2d
<seb128> jibel, ok, and it started today?
<seb128> jibel, what gives the env | grep DBUS?
<jibel> seb128, hold on, keymap doesn't map keyboard layout :( weirder and weirder, I can reproduce on livesession BTW
<jibel> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/706873/
<seb128> jibel, does unsetting DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS workaround it?
<jibel> seb128, yes
<seb128> ok, some similar issue to the lens bug I pointed
<seb128> could you boot an iso from yesterday and see if that was set?
<seb128> or from this morning
<seb128> or if that's a side effect of the respin they did today
<seb128> I think it only impact visibly on gedit btw, but still, it's an issue
<cjwatson> we can't work out how it's a side-effect of our respin
<cjwatson> since it happens after you've generated a machine-id and then rebooted
<cjwatson> is DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS supposed to be unset, or is it supposed to have a different value?
<cjwatson> it's apparently set for basically everything from gnome-session down
<seb128> cjwatson, it's unset for me on my oneiric (not updated today)
<seb128> $ strings /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ | grep DBUS_STARTER
<seb128> $
<seb128> $ strings /proc/$(pidof nautilus)/environ | grep DBUS_STARTER
<seb128> $
<seb128> etc
<seb128> let me check, I don't know what DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS is for
<seb128> mterry, ^ do you have an idea? it's you who pointed the issue for the unity lens when that was set
<mterry> seb128, yeah, it's set when something is auto-started via dbus
<jibel> seb128, only DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS was set on previous build
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, do you know what could lead to have it set for the session process since today?
<cjwatson> is it possible that the lightdm upstart job is racing the dbus job?
<mterry> seb128, something calling a gnome-session dbus api before it is started manually
<mterry> yeah, possibly a race
<cjwatson> except that doesn't make sense since it happens after a reboot too!
<cjwatson> after the machine-id has been created
<cjwatson> what on earth else is persistent?
<seb128> hum, good question...
<seb128> not sure why that started today, jibel says the previous build didn't have the issue
<seb128> now he gets it every time
<cjwatson> indeed; I agree it's compelling to suggest that it's related to the respin, I just can't see *how*
<seb128> yeah, me neither :-(
<cjwatson> going slowly insane
<thoeger> Hi, I was recommended to go here with an issue I have in Oneiric: Unity doesn't seem to obey my compiz config settings. Is some unity startup script or something overriding these settings? It seems to work fine if I restart compiz once well logged into my Unity session.
<cjwatson> seb128: stgraber has reproduced it ten times in a row with yesterday's image
<cjwatson> on a machine that boots really really quickly
<cjwatson> so at worst, all this respin has done is widen a race slightly somehow
<czajkowski> evening
<chrisccoulson> what's broken? (sorry, not read the whole backscroll yet)
<cjwatson> gedit fails to launch the first time due to DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS being set for reasons unknown
<cjwatson> frequency apparently increased after recent respin but we can reproduce it before that too
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, is that only in the 2d session?
<cjwatson> somebody here reproduced it from startx too
<cjwatson> I don't believe we can reproduce it from unity 3d at present
<infinity> It should be reproducible from almost anything that isn't unity-3d, I suspect.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, jibel says he gets it under 2d only
<seb128> but they he said he gets it on the livecd as well
<seb128> cjwatson, ok
<chrisccoulson> i'll switch back to 2d in a moment :)
<seb128> cjwatson, well it only breaks gedit so it's not the end of the world, still annoying...
<cjwatson> and even that only the first time
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, only the first time? I didn't understand that from what jibel said when he said he was getting it on the installed system
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what is broken with 3d?
<cjwatson> the first time, it detects that it's being auto-started and backgrounds itself to start as a service
<cjwatson> the second time, it connects to the previously started service
<cjwatson> (so I'm told)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, nothing (other than the nauseating blurry icons in the dash). i was going to switch to 2d to see if i get this problem with gedit
<seb128> oh ok
<rye> cyphermox, re: failed because could not download files - well, it failed to download flashplugin
<rye> cyphermox, by the time it came to flashplugin download it dropped the network connection and does not want to reconnect to wifi using the applet
<rye> cyphermox, so it affects people who have flashplugin installed && connected on wifi && upgrade from natty
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course. i can switch sessions whilst my laptop is updating, thanks to screen :)
<chrisccoulson> brb
<seb128> bryceh, hey, btw gnome-desktop is gnome-desktop3 nowadays ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, gnome-desktop is the old gnome2 version
<chrisccoulson> ok, got the problem with gedit straight away
<chrisccoulson> at least it's reproducible :)
<bryceh> seb128, ah ok, thanks for the reminder
<seb128> bryceh, yw
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ok, the gedit issue is because the fix for bug 827414 doesn't do anything
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 827414 in unity-lens-files "gedit fails to start on first try, but does on the second" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827414
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ?
<chrisccoulson> that fix removes DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS from the places daemons, but it's actually unity-2d-places which spawns gedit when you click on it in the dash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it fixed the bug in 3d
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i guess in 3d that it's unity which spawns gedit (which isn't dbus activated)
<chrisccoulson> but in 2d, it's actually unity-2d-places
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> which is dbus activated
<seb128> so unity-2d issue ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yes
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> so i don't think it's related to any changes cjwatson made to today
<stgraber> bug 873027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873027 in unity-lens-applications "DBUS_STARTER_ADDRESS and DBUS_STARTER_BUS_TYPE aren't always unset from environment making gedit and possibly others fail to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873027
<stgraber> that's basically where we are at after looking on a few systems here
<chrisccoulson> stgraber, the issue isn't with unity-lens-applications (which does clear those variables from it's environment already)
<chrisccoulson> the issue is with the actual dash in 2d, which is what is really spawning your applications
<chrisccoulson> IIUC ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you kill unity-2d-places and start it manually from a console, then everything will magically work correctly :)
<chrisccoulson> so i'm pretty sure that's where the issue is
<chrisccoulson> and that explains why this isn't a problem in the 3d session
<cjwatson> ok; is the startx case entirely different then?
<chrisccoulson> not sure, i've not tried that
<cjwatson> ah, never mind, that's still unity-2d
<cjwatson> it was just ruling out lightdm; I misunderstood what stgraber was doing
<chrisccoulson> ok, just rebuilding unity-2d now
<geser> is it expected that the indicator menues auto-close when I don't hold the mouse button while selecting an entry? (unity-2d)
<chrisccoulson> geser - multiple screens?
<geser> chrisccoulson: yep, 2 screens
<chrisccoulson> geser, bug 869196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869196 in unity-2d "unity panel menus don't stay open when clicked on second monitor with different geometry" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869196
<geser> exactly my problem, thanks
<chrisccoulson> how long does unity-2d normally take to build?
<chrisccoulson> hopefully not as long as firefox ;)
<geser> "took 12 minutes, 32.9 seconds" (the i386 build of unity-2d)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it took around 3 minutes or so here
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<chrisccoulson> seb128, stgraber, ok, that works :)
<stgraber> cool
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Awesome.  Any cleanup needed on that, or is it suitable to push it to -proposed for us?
<chrisccoulson> infinity, it will be fine for proposed
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Then fire away. ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll bet money that i can't upload it ;)
<infinity> I bet I can.
<infinity> But it's fine if you wait for a DXy person to review and upload too.
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i can :)
<infinity> I'd just like to know this has a fix on the way so I can stop caring. :P
<chrisccoulson> Archive Upload Rights for ubuntu-desktop: archive 'primary', package set 'ubuntu-desktop' in oneiric
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<chrisccoulson> does unity-2d have a single branch for upstream and packaging?
<geser> has someone an idea how I've broken my unity-2d dash that it doesn't list any application or find anything with the search bar?
<jdstrand> Amaranth: hi! you have work item in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-o-compiz-screenlocking: "[amaranth] implement gnome-shell style screen locking in compiz plugin". whatever happened to this? is it something that is still valid for precise?
<Amaranth> jdstrand: hehe, was wishful thinking that I'd manage to do it
<Amaranth> I think smspillaz is planning on doing it eventually
<jdstrand> ok, I'll mark it postponed for now then
<jdstrand> Amaranth: thanks
<chrisccoulson> smspillaz is only allowed to work on fixing stacking bugs isn't he?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<jdstrand> that is actually a stacking bug of sorts
<jdstrand> the reason why it came up is that the screensaver would be behind other things
<jdstrand> s/would be/would sometimes be/
<jdstrand> (you can see that in the whiteboard)
<bryceh> jml, question from upstream on the glitch behavior
<bryceh> jml, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41733
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 41733 in Driver/intel "Screen jitters every so often, especially when laptop under load" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-13
<smspillaz> jdstrand: that works is done
<smspillaz> jdstrand: http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/07/17/moving-the-screenlocker-into-compiz/
<jdstrand> smspillaz: oh, that is awesome. is this working today in 11.10 or is this for precise?
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: you're not in London this week, are you?
<pitti> jbicha: I'm not
<BigWhale> Good Mornin
<BigWhale> g
<pitti> hey BigWhale
<BigWhale> Happy release day! :>
<smspillaz> jdstrand: I have not targeted it for precise, but the groundwork is there if someone wants to run with it
<smspillaz> (the compiz list for precise is really tiny, we're only focusing on performance and stability)
<RAOF> And splitting rendering across GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE chunks, I trust!
<RAOF> :)
<smspillaz> yeah maybe
<smspillaz> I'd prefer not to have an enormous work item queue again this cycle
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> pitti: Guten Morgen. ça va! et toi?
<pitti> je suis bien, merci!
<smspillaz> morning didrocks  :)
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, how are you?
<smspillaz> good good
<smspillaz> didrocks: I am upstreaming as many distro patches as possible
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you on unity trunk?
<smspillaz> today I'm merging gtk-w-d and u-w-d :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: I guess constant segfaults of the unity-panel-service there from the latest tarball
<smspillaz> well, not running it right now, but I will be soon
<smspillaz> didrocks: backtrace ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm rebuilding unity with dbgsym
 * smspillaz doesn't know much about u-p-s, best to ask njpatel
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, was just to know if you reproduce :)
<smspillaz> haven't really seen anything lately
<didrocks> well, you are not running it right now as you said, so maybe it's only since yesterday, still building…
<pitti> dentist appointment, bbl
<didrocks> see you pitti
<ogra_> and good luck :)
<didrocks> hey ogra_
<ogra_> hey didrocks, happy release day :D
<didrocks> happy release day ogra_!
<pitti> ah, no, it's in an your
<pitti> "hour"
<didrocks> pitti: is it a normal visit or you are suffering?
<pitti> didrocks: not really suffering, but my dentist recommended to have my wisdom teeth out
<pitti> (wont' happen today, just first visit)
<ogra_> ouch, wisdom teeth are nasty
<rodrigo__> morning
<didrocks> ogra_: don't afraid him! :)
<ogra_> didrocks, i didnt mean to, its good to have them pulled before they squeeze your front row :)
 * didrocks has an horrible story about his wisdom teeth, two weeks of continuous suffering after the extraction… and even final fantasy 8 didn't help at the time! :)
<didrocks> ogra_: indeed ;)
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, good morning
<rodrigo__> hi pitti
<rodrigo__> pitti, had fun at the dentist?
<pitti> rodrigo_: weren't there yet, it's at 11
<rodrigo_> ah, good luck then :(
<pitti> rodrigo_: no pain today just yet, just examination :)
<rodrigo_> oh good
<didrocks> grrr, xorg again crashed on toomanywrites
<seb128> hey
<ogra_> seb128, happy release day !
<seb128> ogra_, thanks, to you as well ;-)
<seb128> today is going to be Oneiric :p
<ogra_> yeah !
<pitti> hey seb128
 * ogra_ hopes rick is wearing the eye patch :)
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<rodrigo_> morning seb128
<rodrigo_> and ogra :)
<pitti> seb128: pretty well, thanks!
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, wb
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> dentist for real now, back in ~ 2 h
<didrocks> pitti: good luck!
<jasoncwarner_> Hi everyone! Happy Oneiric Release Day!
<seb128> pitti, good luck!
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner_, happy oneiric day!
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks !
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks , how is compiz in proposed looking? I saw two things this morning and was wondering if they were compiz related
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: the spread is working better for me, for sure.
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, the 2: compiz and compiz-plugins-main should fix your jumpy windows
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: let me know how it goes!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: still having issues with last unity tarball: unity-panel-service is continously segfaulting there, getting a backtrace for njpatel to look at it before pushing that to -proposed
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ok, the two things I saw this morning (after updating) were this: 1. randomly when I throw my mouse to either left or right side of screen, I'll get the amber resize window (I'm not trying to resize an application). it was weird
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hum, on an empty workspace?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: do you have a maximized window in the workspace next to the one you are seeing this?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: oh! the unity-panel-services might be the #2. the indicators sometimes won't draw....like, the box shadow shoes up for the indicator menu, but htere is no actual menu.
<jasoncwarner_> nothing is rendered?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: for #1, yes, I am in a workspace with a maximized chrome window. both robbie and pgraner saw this same thing.
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: oh, I don't think it's this one, do you see at the same time the menu getting back into the application and then disappearing?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: are you sure it's new? we had a long standing compiz bug where the app next to your current workspace is seen by compiz on both workspace
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: sam has a fix for it IIRC, but it was after I pushed this version in -proposed. And every time we push a new package to -proposed we reset the timer for 7 days (so basically if we backport every fixes as they go, we will never have a new compiz in -updates)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: it def feels new
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: let me reset to be sure..
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yes please, I'm pretty sure this one was already there
<didrocks> smspillaz: any idea? ^
<dpm> good morning everyone, happy release day! :)
<didrocks> hey dpm, happy release day! :)
<dpm> hey didrocks :)
<dpm> pitti, quick question on jockey: I was trying to install and enable nouveau on a new oneiric install, but I could not get jockey to show it at all to choose it, even after having disabled the nvidia one. Has nouveau been blacklisted or something in oneiric?
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, yeah, that
<smspillaz> didrocks: we'll fix it in the next sru, the bug was in the grid plugin doing something weird
<smspillaz> don't worry about it though, its harmless
<smspillaz> (dont want to reset the timer for another 7 days over that)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: ^^
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: it may be harmless, but it these kind of bugs kind of freak people out (make them think they aren't controlling their computer ;))
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: it isn't worth resetting the timer over. I have a fix for it though
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I'm fine iwth that (I.e. I trust didrocks on that)
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: do you have a compiz bug list for SRUs?
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: its also not reproducible except under rare circumstances (like, if you use the workspace switcher then drag a window and click while dragging to exit and then move to the right hand side of the screen
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/4.24.0 and 4.26.0
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: thanks
<smspillaz> note that they are all "Fix Committed" or have branches linked ?
<smspillaz> yeahhhhhh
 * smspillaz shuts up
<smspillaz> (except the STACKING!!!!111onee!!!!1one! bug, I just keep that open so that in case a new edge case comes up I don't get a million people complaining to me)
<smspillaz> (it is all just edge cases now, the big ones are gone)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: I'm more concerned about your second issue
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: can you reproduce or have you heard anything about it yet?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: no, not on the french forum at least and not on IRC
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_:  do you see at the same time the menu getting back into the application and then disappearing?
<didrocks> (trying to see if it's the panel service crashing)
<didrocks> like then all indicators reloading… and such
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: I didn't notice that explicitly
<didrocks> so, you just click on an indicator, and nothing happens?
<seb128> didrocks, jasoncwarner_: did you try to ps axu | grep unity-panel-service twice
<seb128> just to see if it's running and if the pid is changing?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: let me look
<jasoncwarner_> oh, seb128 I had to reboot to get rid of it...forgot (it was this morning)
<jasoncwarner_> so, I don't have it now
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, don't have what?
<seb128> not sure I followed correctly the backlog so ignore me ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: have the issue with the menu issue :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, rodrigo_, other interested in GNOME: I just sent an email to the desktop list on my though for GNOME 3.2 against 3.4 for the LTS
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, will read shortly :)
<seb128> I would welcome people thinking about it before UDS, maybe discuss or share opinions on the list so we come prepared
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, will get to it soon, when I get yesterday's mail all sorted out :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, is 1- specific to chrome?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: not sure, but I only saw it over chrome window (doesn't replicate all the time)
<didrocks> it can happens basically all maximized windows from the commits I saw
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, can you videocast it? ;-)
<czajkowski> morning all
<didrocks> seb128: not sure if that's worse discussing any longer though, it's known, fixed upstream ;)
<didrocks> for 1-
<didrocks> and I would prefer getting this unity SRU out first
<seb128> didrocks, ok, great
<seb128> didrocks, do you need help testing sru candidates in a ppa btw? i.e the new unity which segfaults for you, do you want me to try it as well just to get a second round of testing? (or third or ... $(what you did)+1)
<seb128> hey czajkowski
<didrocks> seb128: sure, pushing
<didrocks> seb128: anyway, it's segfaulting too much here that I can be confident pushing it :)
<didrocks> but in the ppa, sure
<didrocks> (every app focus change segfault it)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I will give it a round of testing, let's see how it behaves for me
<seb128> didrocks, uninstall indicator-appmenu ;-)
<seb128> you might get a working desktop until they fix it
<didrocks> let's see if it's really indicator-appmenu
<didrocks> but there is a fair chance it's the one!
<didrocks> confirmed, without it, it works
<seb128> didrocks, ok, let's put njpatel and ted in a room and see who comes out ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> ok, unity and nux pushed
<didrocks> let's wait for them to build
<jml> bryceh: ta. my previous comment timed out, apparently
<geser> where I can find now the place to change the order of the min,max,close button? I changed it in the past and want to reset it to the default. It is still with gconf-editor or now dconf-editor or something else?
<seb128> still gconf
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks. does unity-2d just use one branch for both packaging and upstream development?
<chrisccoulson> i wanted to push https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/unity-2d/lp873027/+merge/79172 to proposed, but i'm not sure how the branches work :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's just one branch, but current trunk isn't shippable
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: they added feature
<geser> seb128: what the key for it? apparently not apps/metacity/general/button_layout anymore (unity-2d if it matters)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh interesting, unity-2d was also affected by this one…
<seb128> geser, don't ask me, I've no clue
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: please talk to Kaleo, he maybe have other fixes we want
<seb128> geser, I never changed the order
<seb128> nor unity-2
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: and yeah, seeing that, I'm not in favor of this workflow if upstream doesn't follow ubuntu processes…
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop working on 2d and fix 3d ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey btw, how are you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<chrisccoulson> i like 2d ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, the process seems fairly broken. especially considering that the packaging is not native too
<chrisccoulson> Kaleo, are there any other fixes you'd like for oneiric (that are appropriate for SRU)?
<chrisccoulson> (in addition to https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/unity-2d/lp873027/+merge/79172)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<rye> may i draw some attention to the upgrade process - in case the upgrade from natty to oneiric is done via wifi, the whole process whill signal about the error since networkmanager disconnects wifi during upgrade (why?), and flashplugin fails to install due to missing network connection
<rye> this was filed as bug #859373 but I experienced this yesterday while upgrading my netbook
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859373 in update-manager "flashplugin-installer upgrade failed during Oneiric upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859373
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: yeah, they wanted the packaging in the branch. The deal was that trunk was always shippable…
<rye> whill - will
<seb128> rye, hey, you should better use #ubuntu-devel, that doesn't seem desktop specific
<rye> seb128, oops, again. This is the second time i am writing to this channel instead of -devel, sorry :(
<seb128> rye, no worry ;-)
<mvo> I remember that this happend in the past too and we did some sort of fix for it
<seb128> session restart, brb
<rye> I guess i like #ubuntu=desktop channel much more, shiny stuff is discussed here
<didrocks> rye: that's where the cool guys are :p
<geser> how do I add a custom launcher into the unity-2d panel?
<dpm> hey desktoppers, quick question: how can I change my displayed user name in the indicator area in 11.10?
<popey> dpm: edit /etc/passwd , logout/login :D
<geser> isn't it the gecos field?
<Laney> chfn?
<dpm> popey, really? Is there no configuration option somewhere?
<popey> dpm: oh, i suspect so yes, i am not on an ubuntu machine right now though
<popey> dpm: thats the quick and dirty way
<dpm> popey, I'd like to see if there is a quick and no log out way, too, but thanks anyway :)
<Laney> I doubt it's read other than when logging in
<pitti> re
<Laney> hiya
<seb128> pitti, wb
<seb128> pitti, how did it go?
<pitti> seb128: nothing exciting, just looking into my mouth, explaining the procedure, and making an appointment for Jan 17
<pitti> after the rally
<seb128> ok
<seb128> <- doesn't like dentists (who does? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: producers of dental tools? :-)
<popey> dpm: i suspect you might be able to to it if you kill something and respawn it
<popey> but i doubt there is a "nice" way to do it
<seb128> pitti, indeed ;-)
<rodrigo_> hmm, I've got a doubt about languages installation
<rodrigo_> if I don't have thunderbird/libreoffice installed, for instance, and I install French language support
<rodrigo_> if I install thunderbird/libreoffice, the corresponding libreoffice-help-fr libreoffice-l10n-fr packages are not installed, right?
<rodrigo_> or are they installed when I install the French language pack even if I don't have libreoffice installed?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it's a pitti's question, language-selector used to have different boxes to install translations, dictionnaries, input methods, etc
<seb128> but that got dropped in Oneiric
<rodrigo_> pitti, if you are recovered from the dentist's visit ^^ :-D
<seb128> but I would say that if you install tb or lo, it should be s-c's job to bring the corresponding translations for you
<seb128> not sure mvo agrees though ;-)
<seb128> we don't have locale specific recommends which is basically what we would need there
<seb128> but maybe s-c can be smart enough to solve those cases
<pitti> rodrigo_: language-selector only installs translations for apps you have installed
<pitti> seb128: right, it should
<pitti> that's bug 396414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396414 in language-selector "When KDE or gnome apps get installed, the corresponding language-packs should be pulled automatically" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396414
<pitti> I hope I can tackle it for precise
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^
<rodrigo_> oh cool
<mvo> seb128: there is plugin support for that in aptdaemon actually, it should be relatively straightforward
<rodrigo_> that would be much easier for the install-languages thing I'm working on on the region panel
<pitti> it shoudln't be hard, we need to run check-language-support and turn the output into "virtual dependencies"
<pitti> Mutt: =ubugs/ [Msgs:0]
<pitti> *uff*!
<seb128> mvo, hey, is it known that update-manager doesn't fit on x600 (vertical resolution)? the button are out of the screen on my 10v
<mvo> seb128: the release upgrader?
<seb128> mvo, no, update-manager on a fresh oneiric install
<jasoncwarner_> hey guys...weird question. Does anyone know why I've had this library being held back for like the past week?
<jasoncwarner_> ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<jasoncwarner_> it is just sitting there being held back for quite some time...
<mvo> seb128: hm, hm, let me check
<mvo> seb128: hm, the default height is set to 600px, do you see more than that?
<seb128> mvo, no, but the screen is x600 and I've the unity panel and the wm decoration bar
<seb128> which is just enough to get the 2 bottom buttons out of the screen
<mvo> seb128: ohh, ok, indeed, let me fix that
<seb128> it sucks that applications are not clever enough to pick a default geometry adapted to the screen
<smspillaz> I wonder if it makes sense to ignore size hints if placement would be offscreen in compiz
<smspillaz> we can do that, at the cost of making some applications exhibit funny behaviour
<rodrigo_> do we have a SRU exception for gnome 3.2.1 packages? or do we need to file separate SRUs for each?
<seb128> rodrigo_, those are not conflicting statements ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, usually .1 are fine but we still need a bug because they need a week testing and fixes verification and no regression testing
<seb128> rodrigo_, if they fix any bug open in launchpad you can just use those bugs, no need to open a specific SRU bug
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, what about the other fixes that are not in LP?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the paperwork is quite low, just make sure you have a bug reference in the changelog which can be used for the tracking, subscribe ubuntu-sru and add a testcase if possible
<rodrigo_> well, not talking about that one, but others more important that are upstream
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's fine, you need at least 1 bug for the tracking, if the upload fixes 0 known launchpad bug you need to open an "update to 3.2.1" one for tracking
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, if the upload also fixes 10 other bugs it's fine
<rodrigo_> ok cool
<rodrigo_> because g-c-c has had a lot of fixes
<seb128> I noticed ;-)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, wondering if you saw https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-October/003308.html
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, I even replied to it, didn't I?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Did you? I didn't get that...
<Kaleo> chrisccoulson: nope, nothing
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: ... and it's not in the mail archive.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ah sorry, I replied to the original message, not to yours
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, btw, I've fixed a few of the issues we talked about in git, hopefully will have all solved for 3.2.1 next week
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, out for lunch now, bbiab
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok. I'm going to be off keyboard for a few hours now (back about 16.00 UTC). Wondering if you have any comments on using accountsservice in the way I outlined.
<pedro_> hello folks, happy release day!
 * pedro_ crossing fingers
<pedro_> hope i don't jynx it
<seb128> pedro_, hola senior ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, there?
<mterry> What do people do with specs that are happening again this cycle?  Since they generally have -o- in the name, do ya'll prefer to rename the spec or to create a new one?  (i.e. prefer to break links or dup content)
<seb128> mterry, I tend to dup content and cross reference
<seb128> but I don't claim it's the right way ;-)
<seb128> let's wait if pitti has a strong opinion either way
<ogra_> hmm, did we drop the "text" cmdline option for lightdm ?
<mterry> seb128, the librarian in me also leans towards duplicating content to retain archival record  :)
 * ogra_ has several users complaining
<ogra_> is that on purpose or a bug ?
<mterry> ogra_, I don't know.  robert_ancell would know
<seb128> ogra_, "text"?
<seb128> mterry, I think duplicating is better to not break also charts, etc from previous cycles
 * mterry duplicates
<seb128> not sure they get updated but as you said it wrong invalidate the links
<seb128> mterry, btw not sure if you read ubuntu-desktop@, I've posted about GNOME 3.2 and 3.4 today, I welcome comments ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, yes, to suppress the graphical mode you could add "text" to your kernel cmdline in gdm, thats a massively used feature in non grub environments
<seb128> mterry, or at least I would welcome if people think about it before UDS and come with an opinion ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I wish they'd stop innovating in the platform layer (gtk, glib) so it makes our lives easier  :)
<seb128> same here
<seb128> ogra_, that has nothing to do with the dm, it's an init script thing no?
<ogra_> seb128, and lightdm doesnt ship the lightdm upstart job script ?
<seb128> ogra_, ?
<seb128> ogra_, what else would ship it?
<ogra_> its an init script thing, you are right ... a thing of the DM initscript :)
<seb128> oh ok
<ogra_> kdm and gdm have it
<seb128> when you say "lightdm bug" I think "bug in the lightdm code"
<ogra_> not sure about xdm
<seb128> not init script bug
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> nah, its a missing line (or two) in the upstart script
<seb128> it's well possible that nobody use it and that we didn't notice
<ogra_> iirc it was pretty trivially implemented in gdm
<seb128> but patches are welcome ;-)
<mterry> seb128, do you know how much churn there is planned for the UI parts of GNOME?  I haven't seen much noise about new Features in the GNOME mailing list.
<ogra_> in my world everyone uses it (but nobody complained, they all use linaro images during developemnt)
<seb128> mterry, https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointThree/Features
<ogra_> it only showed up today ... sadly its TI who is complaining, i'll send a patch next week
<seb128> mterry, so "not a lot" that impacts us
<seb128> mterry, but I guess they will want to get the application menu thing done which will mean adding api to glib and make all application consume it
<ogra_> seb128, bug 873334 in case you are intrested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873334 in lightdm "missing support for 'text' command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873334
<seb128> mterry, which means depends on the new glib...
<mterry> seb128, since I think we probably want to keep up with glib regardless, taking the (suspected) polish release of 3.4 is probably a win.  But I'm not certain on either side of that sentence
<ogra_> (might have a patch too, i didnt check)
<seb128> mterry, did you read my email?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> mterry, I'm really nervous with glib, the g_thread changes seem to break gtkmm and who knows what else
<mterry> seb128, it sounds like it's landing early at least
<seb128> they are still refactoring but I don't like a shaking glib in a lts :p
<seb128> but I guess I will need to talk with desrt about it
<mterry> seb128, it was nice for us to stick with 2.x for natty though
<mterry> seb128, but it would also mean we sit out new releases twice in three cycles  :)
<ricotz> seb128, hi, indeed, glib git is pretty shaky ;)
<seb128> mterry, well maybe we become better at staying out of crack and users will appreciate the stability win ;-)
<ricotz> people like new stuff likewise too ;)
<mterry> seb128, different kind of user, yeah.  :)  Cross-chasm users win.  you know, I've long felt that GNOME should keep platform dependencies one release back (i.e. no one in 3.4 should use this new glib) to keep down on churn.  Poor GNOME developers are always chasing breakages and such.  Would help us with this stuff too
<seb128> mterry, I would love that
<mterry> The transition to gtk 3.x was an obvious pain point that the gtk devs want to do again soon with 4.x last I heard
<seb128> it's my feeling as well
<seb128> only GNOME is crazy enough to require unstable platform versions to build their application layer
<seb128> ricotz, well, most non-geeky users value a working system over "new stuff"
<seb128> LTS is meant to be stable and usable by corporates as well
<seb128> it's not a "let's run the latest crack which is shiny but hit a bug every 5 minutes and don't let me get work done" ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, exactly, i know, just saying there are a lot people out there like to new stuff
<ricotz> for a LTS release it is of course more important to keep it stable
<seb128> ricotz, well, "lot", there is lot of people who like blue over green
<seb128> ricotz, or lot of people who don't like computers
<seb128> you can find "lot" of people to justify any decision :p
<ricotz> alright, alright
<ricotz> let#
<seb128> I guess that if we stayed on 3.2 we would have a ppa for 3.4
<ricotz> let's say "some" :P
<kenvandine> mterry, on the flip side, at least the tool kit is progressing faster now
<seb128> though I don't like the idea to have a crack glib in a ppa
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah, I love innovation.  I just want it to reach developers after a stable release  ;)
<kenvandine> indeed, it is just hard to balance that
<mterry> seb128, meh.  The 3.0 PPA was full of crack already.  it was non-downgradable
<seb128> well, I probably sound like pro-stay-on-3.2 right now in that discussion
<seb128> which is not really true, I'm balanced
<seb128> I think I really need desrt to do a round of convincing on me that the new glib is not that unstable :p
<mterry> seb128, he's biased  ;)
<ricotz> mterry, there were a lot of packaging changes, which made it a bit hard
<mterry> ricotz, yeah, not blaming anything.  Just saying that we were willing to accept a crack PPA once, we could do it again
<ricotz> currently glib seems to be quite unstable for me at least
<seb128> mterry, right, but if he says "yeah, it's a bit of change and will need some testing" I will be decided on 3.2, if he says "it's well tested and almost all done already, you have plenty of time to make sure it works" I'm not sure ;-)
<ricotz> mterry, yes, but it didnt include a minor version bump of glib/gtk
<ricotz> which would be a case now
<kenvandine> seb128, shhhh... now he knows how to answer that question :)
<seb128> I guess part of it will be when we get "<ricotz> currently glib seems to be quite unstable for me at least" over
<kenvandine> oh, he isn't online :)
<kenvandine> we're safe
<seb128> kenvandine, he is, just not on this channel
<cyphermox> seb128: there now
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, mvo was looking for you
<mterry> seb128, even in the absence of a glib update, I think I'd still be leery.  You have more institutional memory than me.  Do you think past LTS releases benefitted from having latest GNOME?
<seb128> cyphermox, but I see you ponged back
<cyphermox> aye, probably about what was discussed in #u-d, I'll read the backlog
<seb128> mterry, I've tried to summarize that in my email, I think we can't really apply that knowledge here
<seb128> mterry, lucid was 2.30, .30 on a serie is not the same as .2
<seb128> mterry, i.e g-c-c and g-s-d have still rough edges in .2 and I think we will want .4 for those
<mterry> seb128, eh, .2 to .4 doesn't strike me as that different.  We're past the reason for the 3.x change.
<mterry> seb128, we backported such goodies (g-c-c and g-s-d changes) for 11.04.  Was painful, but doable
<seb128> mterry, right, I'm just nervous that things in 3.4 start using new glib apis and make that harder ;-)
<mterry> seb128, for 11.04 we had a new gtk; I think same level of pain
<rickspencer3> seb128, mterry, cyphermox, kenvandine looks like Ubuntu 11.10 is out ... sweeeet!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> i upgraded my wife yesterday and she didn't even notice, which is a very good thing
<kenvandine> she hates upgrades :)
<ricotz> seb128, i.e. clutter already needs glib git
<mterry> rickspencer3, wooo!
<didrocks> nice rickspencer3 :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, \o/
<seb128> ricotz, well if we don't update glib we obviously don't update clutter ;-)
 * pitti ^5s the team
<pitti> Ocelot! Ocelot! Ocelot! *meeeeeeow*
<kenvandine> :-D
<ricotz> seb128, right, i mean core libs already started to depend on it, so it is likely the usage grows way more soon
<ricotz> pitti, hehe
<jasoncwarner_> Hi everyone!
<jasoncwarner_> congrats on the release!
<seb128> ricotz, I've no doubt everything in 3.4 will depends on the current glib
<jasoncwarner_> And, for those that didn't see this yet, check out the Ubuntu tour! http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<didrocks> congrats to you jasoncwarner_ as well :)
<seb128> like everything in 3.2 depends on 2.30
<seb128> that's the GNOME way
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner_
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, and you too!
<jasoncwarner_> hey kenvandine and didrocks congrats!
<ricotz> seb128, yes, but not this ealier in the cycle ;)
<didrocks> waow, the online tour looks cool :)
<smspillaz> yeah, it's awesome
<pedro_> the tour is awesome :-)
<seb128> mterry, ricotz, kenvandine: ok, desrt is really confident that the glib update will not be an issue
<kenvandine> i am more worried about a gtk4 update... with the clutter stuff moving i bet that will be real bumpy
<cyphermox> rickspencer3: yup, very cool
<seb128> mterry, ricotz, kenvandine: he said the work was aimed at be done previous week and is almost over and that their testsuit is quite solid and they didn't run into lot of issue and he's commited to fix bugs we find
<kenvandine> great
<ricotz> good :)
<seb128> mterry, ricotz, kenvandine: so I guess I'm leaning toward the "let's update glib and gtk, and think about GNOME then", we might want to update only selected components or backport
<didrocks> seb128: even with the new menu thing? in glib
<kenvandine> wow, the online tour is very well done
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<pitti> yeah, just said the same in #release -- /tour is awesome
<pitti> kudos to whomever did that
<pitti> and it's 100 times faster than the actual thing! :)
<didrocks> pitti: come on! :p
<seb128> didrocks, new apis are never an issue since they are virtually not there until you use them
<didrocks> pitti: do you infer we should switch to flash/html5? :)
<kenvandine> holy crap, the browser in the online tour already has me signed to google :)
<kenvandine> freaky!
<pitti> even the shotwell buttons work
<seb128> didrocks, so I don't mind much if glib get a new menu api we don't use (yet) ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I was wondering if any break was planned in the menu part of gnome-shell
<didrocks> but the plan sounds cool
<didrocks> update glib, gtk, see for the rest
<seb128> didrocks, well the shell will follow what we do for the rest of GNOME, ie. stay on 3.2 if we decide to not update the desktop
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I meant, they won't break the way current shell menu is handled, it's only new API?
<seb128> right
<seb128> glib is api,abi stable
<seb128> they will not break anything in use or change any behaviour
<seb128> so no worry on that ;-)
<desrt> ricotz: hey. you talking smack about my software? :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, we are all, don't worry
 * desrt feels so popular!
<seb128> I can give names including mterry kenvandine didrocks
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<ricotz> desrt, just saying it gives me headaches ;)
<kenvandine> "smack" in a very loving way :-p
<desrt> ricotz: i'd like to know what packaging changes were required
<desrt> because i'm surprised by that
<desrt> the only thing that changed about the installed stuff that i can think about was the deprecated/ headers directory
<desrt> and depending on how you wrote the rules, that might require no changes at all
<ricotz> desrt, there are no changes
<desrt> ah.  okay
<desrt> seb said there was a lot of packaging issues
<seb128> ok, maybe misunderstanding then
<desrt> ricotz: did that abstract unix socket business get sorted?
<ricotz> just runtime issues
<ricotz> desrt, unfortunatelly not
<desrt> oh.  crap :(
<seb128> ricotz, what was your "<ricotz> mterry, there were a lot of packaging changes, which made it a bit hard" about?
 * desrt thought it was dealt with
<ricotz> seb128, this was for the gnome3 ppa (natty)
<seb128> ricotz, oh ok
<seb128> desrt, sorry, crossed topics and I associated the remark to the wrong one it seems... ;-)
<desrt> cool.  so ship glib 2.32 with gnome 3.2
 * desrt sits back and watches the result
<ricotz> desrt, i need to check with the latest snapshot if something changed
<seb128> that's what I'm leaning toward
<desrt> seb128: once you have the new glib, we can easily convince you to take the new gtk
<desrt> and once you have those two, 100 people will run up to you and say "can you just ship gnome 3.4 version of X?"
<desrt> and before you know it, you're on 3.4 :)
<seb128> desrt, which indicates that I should push back a bit harder to get the middle-way negociation land on "ok, update gtk and glib and stay on GNOME 3.2" :p
<desrt> see?  it's working already
<desrt> a moment ago it was only glib
<desrt> now your starting out point for negotiation is "okay.. just glib and gtk"
<desrt> you have the bargaining skills of barack obama
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, we kept GNOME3 out of natty, don't try me too hard :p
<desrt> ya... but natty was the "we hate gnome" release
<desrt> so it was understandable
<desrt> consistency of message and all...
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> maybe the april versions are "hate GNOME "ones ;-)
<desrt> dobey: congrats.  you've managed to write a buggy hello world
<desrt> actually, it won't even compile
<dobey> desrt: no. <pre> broke
<desrt> dobey: <pre> isn't "stop being XML for a while" mode
<desrt> that's CDATA :)
<desrt> dobey: but i was originally referring to the lack of \n
<dobey> desrt: well \n isn't required
<desrt> it's required if the intention is to print a message rather than prefix my PS1 :)
<dobey> whatever, it has a million fewer bugs than glib/gio/gobject :)
<dobey> and Python damages brain cells
<didrocks> hum, on the Oneiric announcement, I doubt Victor Hugo wrote it in English :-)
<ogra_> didrocks, but you write in english too !
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: around?
<didrocks> ogra_: zomg, I'm confused! :-)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah
<seb128> pitti, on the "GNOME 3.2 against 3.4" or at least "new glib or not" discussion I would welcome your opinion on the gobject-introspection situation
<dobey> ugh, gobject-introspection
<seb128> pitti, i.e is what we have in Oneiric good for the LTS if we want to stay on it or is it still rough on the edge and we would benefit from updating it
<ogra_> didrocks, you could start  a vendetta and just quote shakespeare in a blogpost in french !
<didrocks> ogra_: totally agree, time to act! :-)
<dobey> ogra_: or at least the original klingon
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> dobey, shakespeare is originally written in klingon ?
<ogra_> geez, i didnt know ... that explains a lot !
<czajkowski> ogra_: are you in london ?
<dobey> ogra_: http://www.kli.org/stuff/Hamlet.html
<ogra_> cjwatson, nope, are you ?
<Nafai> Thanks for the great work guys!
<pitti> bryceh: I like your "libxrandr" plan; is that something that the upstream X.org guys would adopt?
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> seb128, hello
 * pitti -> supermarket, bbl
<seb128> pedro_, I've been using your services and I'm disappointed, I want my money back!
<pedro_> seb128, do you have the receipt?
<seb128> pedro_, no, I lost it :-(
<pedro_> sorry no receipt no money
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> pedro_, joke aside is http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/oneiric.html working as it should?
<pedro_> you can talk with rodrigo_ who is in charge of customer service though
<seb128> pedro_, the list seems small to me, I know I've been doing "target oneiric" on bugs regularly while triaging
<rodrigo_> pedro_, you're hiring me?
<pedro_> seb128, I did some modifications to it today, cause i was using the 'development' release
<pedro_> seb128, I'll have a look
<rodrigo_> yes, I've seen some bugs not showing on pedro_'s list neither, so I want my money back also
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<seb128> pedro_, i.e https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-control-center/+bugs
<seb128> pedro_, g-c-c by itself has almost as many items at your oneiric list
<seb128> pedro_, second request, can we get a "source" column?
<pedro_> yup that's easy to add
<pedro_> should be there on the next update
<seb128> pedro_, thank you ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, can you make 2 lists btw, one oneiric and one precise?
<seb128> pedro_, I think it would be good to have both, SRU and next cycle
<pedro_> seb128, yeah i was planning to have a separate one for precise, otherwise there's no good way to track things
<pedro_> seb128, so yeah it will appear there soon
<pedro_> and btw the problem (not much tasks being listed) it was due to todays change, i'm fixing it now
 * pedro_ kicks lp
<seb128> pedro_, \o/
<seb128> mterry, bug #863773
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863773 in gedit "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in __memcpy_ssse3()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863773
<mterry> seb128, man, gedit's having a rough time of it
<seb128> mterry, is that anything similar to the gtksourceview or gedit bugs you fixed recently?
<seb128> mterry, I'm wondering if that's a dup of the gtksourceview ref issue
<seb128> mterry, and yeah, though most fallouts seems to be due to the gobject-instropection transition
<seb128> or third party code
<mterry> seb128, even with my fixes for the other bugs, I can reproduce this crash
<mterry> seb128, I can look into it
<seb128> mterry, that would be great, thanks ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, do you know if using a multiarched cairo on natty would break anything? (i havent tested it yet)
<seb128> ricotz, I've not tried so not sure, maybe slangasek has an better clue about it ;-)
<ricotz> as i understand, as long there are no fixed paths for plugins/modules or rpath links to libcairo, it should work
<ricotz> and ldconfig should take care of finding it
<ricotz> seb128, jfyi, xorg-edgers includes a cairo 1.11.3 snapshot with enabled gl/egl backend
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<seb128> ricotz, is there any schedule for 1.12?
<ricotz> which seems to work fine with nvidia blob 285.05.09
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> well the issue was nvidia drivers, did they fix it?
<seb128> ricotz, did you check the memory usage? the issue before was that each gl process was using extra memory, which means each gtk application when cairo brings in gl
<seb128> i.e it worked fine before
<ricotz> i am not sure about their schedule, but they wanted to release a new version
<seb128> it just increases resources usage
<ricotz> the annoying symptoms are gone, like freezing apps
<seb128> well that's not why we reverted in natty
<ricotz> i havent noticed the mem issue
<seb128> we did it because of the memory usage
<seb128> well you probably have enough ram that it doesn't matter
<slangasek> seb128, ricotz: well, I have a cairo for natty in https://launchpad.net/~vorlon/+archive/multiarch/+packages, so I was running natty with it
<seb128> try a session with it and without it and compare
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
<ricotz> slangasek, ok, thanks
<ricotz> seb128, do you know which processes consumes more memory?
<ricotz> i guess everything gtk related?
<seb128> ricotz, what I said, each, they carry a copy of libgl in process or something
<seb128> ricotz, each gtk one at least since gtk uses cairo which uses gl
<ricotz> ah, alright
<seb128> which when we open 15 applications can do a difference
<ricotz> i see, with 8gb ram i wont get hurt so much here
<pitti> good night everyone! enjoy your evening
<didrocks> have a good evening pitti!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: still there?
<seb128> pitti, others: oh, I'm on holidays tomorrow btw
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes
<seb128> well I might be around in the morning
<pitti> seb128: ah, enjoy!
<rodrigo_> seb128, cool, have fun!
<seb128> I start taking fridays off because I will not manage to empty my remaining holidays before end of year otherwise ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, I can exchange some of your days off if you feel like :D
<rodrigo_> seb128, I can give you beer for days off :D
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, thanks :p
<rodrigo_> :(
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Do you have some time to talk about the accountsservice approach I mentioned?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, remember what I wrote at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-October/003308.html ?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes
<bryceh> pitti, that's the idea
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, about accountsservice storing all the locale settings, we already discussed it with upstream some months ago
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: The thought is to host code for 1. listing available languages and 2. setting a new language in accountsservice. Right now language-selector does not have own code for that, but relies on accountsservice. Patch 52 also uses that code.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, they didn't want to, but I guess I'll restart the discussion
<rodrigo_> yes, the region panel sets the language via accountsservice
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, about listing available languages
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yes, but SetLanguage in a-s differs between Ubuntu and GNOME right now.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, we are adding the install-language to PackageKit (and aptdaemon), so maybe it should be there?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, why does it differ?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Handling language packages is something else, isn't it?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, but it's going to have to keep a list of installed languages, and it knows how
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, although I'm pretty sure there is a simpler way to get the list of *all* languages
<rodrigo_> and then, in the region panel, we'll show them differently if they are installed or not
<rodrigo_> and allow the user to install non-installed ones
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: It differs, I suppose, because Ubuntu and GNOME hasn't talked to each other in the past as much as they should. ;-)  It shouldn't be very difficult to find one model that everyone is comfortable with.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I think it is because lightdm doesn't call accountsservice to know what lang the user has selected
<rodrigo_> g-c-c uses the glibc locale stuff, so that should work also on ubuntu
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: As regards the language list, there are more than one translation for certain languages, so when I say "language" in this context I mean "translation". It's important to handle that aspect in a smooth way, IMO, and the code that is currently hosted by a-s does just that.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, right
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Well, lightdm doesn't query a-s when setting the environment because the whole picture isn't stored as a-s properties yet. Only ~/.profile holds it all.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, the language is
<rodrigo_> I think that's what gdm does
<rodrigo_> and yes, we need to have the regional settings in a-s also
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'm still looking at what's the diff between how we retrieve the language list in ubuntu and in gnome, to fix it for both
<rodrigo_> I'll let you know as soon as I have a fix for you to test
<rodrigo_> till now, I've fixed the 'showing languages that are not available' in the main list
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok. But please note that I'm trying to avoid duplication also. One advantage with keeping code for listing and setting languages in a-s is that it can then be used also by login managers that provide language choosers.
<rodrigo_> yeah
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Keep code for handling language/locale related pieces at one place, to avoid confusion and make maintenance easier.
<GunnarHj> s/pieces/bits and pieces/
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Please note that I'm not trying to say that everything in that a-s code is perfect - it's indeed work in progress. It's the coordination I think is desirable.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, sure
<chrisccoulson> who is the developer of http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/simple-lightdm-manager-lets-easily-tweak-ubuntu-11-10-login-screen/ ?
<chrisccoulson> it should be in extras :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Is it worth it for me to check out the current g-c-c now, or should I better wait?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, if you want to test what's in git, that'd be great
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, although still missing several of the fixes we talked about
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: it looks like Claudio Novais
<rodrigo_> have to get out now for a bit, bbl
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, see you then.
<didrocks> ok, enough for today, have a good evening everyone and good week-end seb128 :)
<pdtpatrick> Question .. is there a problem with ssh ? it randomly stops accepting your paraphrase or it would work for every host but then on one it would ask and fail
<BigWhale> the me menu and other menus in the menu bar are now click-and-hold type of menus?!?
<chrisccoulson> BigWhale, no
<chrisccoulson> do you use 2 monitors?
<Nafai> yeah, I noticed the same thing
<Nafai> 2 monitors here
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> BigWhale, bug 869196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869196 in unity-2d "unity panel menus don't stay open when clicked on second monitor with different geometry" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869196
 * BigWhale bursts into tears. Always me and my crazy setups.
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, thanks for the info. :)
<pedro_> any dbus expert in the room ? ;-)
<pedro_> bug 811441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811441 in dbus "Unable to connect to the system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused (oneiric)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811441
<pedro_> i was pinged by a couple of friends that upgraded to Oneiric and are hitting that issue
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson ^^
<chrisccoulson> didn't you mention something about this yesterday?
<pedro_> looks like the only way to resolve for them is to remove /var/run/dbus/*
<pedro_> was that the race condition you guys were talking about it yesterday?
<pedro_> seb128, FYI the Oneiric page is fixed and showing the package name
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-14
<RAOF> Bah!  What has suddenly caused Do to no longer be able to register <super>+space as a keybinding?  UNITYYYYYYY!
<smspillaz> RAOF: register or use ?
<RAOF> Register, it seems.
<smspillaz> also, screaming on #ubuntu-desktop doesn't make your bug get fixed any faster ;-)
<RAOF> No, but it *does* make me feel better :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: someone is using super-space then, so its not a unity thing as unity doesn't register keybindings with gnome
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Hah.  Of course, the other option is that Do's broken :/
<smspillaz> did Do ever work ?
<smspillaz> also, synapse ?
<desrt> smspillaz: i've found screaming on #ubuntu-desktop to be an effective way of getting bugs fixed :)
<smspillaz> desrt: sadly, it seems to be the case
<smspillaz> desrt: just /nick ${some_important_person} STACKING!!!!1111one!!1one!1!(shift+1) and my adrenaline levels go through the roof
<desrt> :)
<RAOF> :)
<smspillaz> :(
 * RAOF screams STACKIIIIIING! at the moon.
<RAOF> Bottoms.
<smspillaz> you know what
<RAOF> smspillaz: You're familiar with the abomination that is cmake - how do I get it to #define a variable at build time?
<smspillaz> I'm going to go an entire day at UDS where all I say is either "STACKING" "REPARENTING" "CRASHING"
<smspillaz> RAOF: 1) it is not an abomination 2) configure_file (config.h.in config.h) 3) in that config.h.in #cmakedefine SOME_THING ${CMAKE_VAR}
<RAOF> You'll probably need a larger vocabulary than three words.  Might I suggest that you add CORRUPTION, DUAL-HEAD, and GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE? :)
<smspillaz> no, those are your three words
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake-2-8-docs.html
<smspillaz> also, I am trying to use QtQuick
<smspillaz> it is really hard to use for some reason
<smspillaz> I wrote the same thing in GObject/GTK+ in less than an hour
<RAOF>  Hm, I think that maybe -D is the invocation I'm after.
<smspillaz> ohh right
<smspillaz> RAOF: add_definition
<smspillaz> http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake-2-8-docs.html#command:add_definitions
<smspillaz> add_definitions (-DFOO -DBAR)
<smspillaz> it does it at a source level for the current CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR though, so make sure that you don't have files in the same source dir with different #define requirements
<smspillaz> desrt: oh, I was going to ask, is there a release of glib out with the key maximum size bumped ?
<smspillaz> err key name maximum size ?
<desrt> smspillaz: yes.  should be the one in oneiric
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> I can remove the truncation in the gsettings backend
<desrt> patch was included in 2.29.12
<desrt> so 2.30.0 should definitely have it
<smspillaz> this next two weeks is like "distro week", the only purpose is to do stuff for didrocks :)
<smspillaz> eg, upstreaming distro patches etc
<smspillaz> since apparantly I finished my SRU lists really early
<smspillaz> desrt: awesome :)
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<Nafai> Hi pitti, TheMuso!  Great job on Oneiric!
<TheMuso> Nafai: Thanks, already starting to plan for Precise.
<BigWhale> Morning.
<pitti> hey Nafai, thanks
<pitti> yeah, got my first two uploads in :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks! how about you?
<pitti> feeling precise today
<didrocks> pitti: heh, I'm fine thanks! No more oneiric stories? ;-)
<pitti> there's still SRUs :)
<didrocks> of course :-) speaking of which, once I can get dx adding test case to all their bugs, probably a nux and unity SRUs for today!
<didrocks> I finally have the crach fix and reverted the UI change
<pitti> didrocks: FWIW, if some of the fixes are hard to reproduce, a regression test suffices
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. "ensure that maximizing firefox window still works as expected" or something like that
<pitti> didrocks: with yesterday's compiz I noticed a weird regression wrt. resizing
<pitti> but haven't investigated it more closely yet
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's the advice I gave them already. I'm just chasing them to at least having them filling the easy to reproduce one
<didrocks> pitti: indeed, there is one with some maximized app
<didrocks> sam fixed it
<pitti> I got stuck with an orange resize frame on the left of the screen that used to be my firefox window, with no way to recover
<didrocks> not sure it worth reset the counter though
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> not that one
<didrocks> no way to recover? if you take another window and try to snap at the same place?
<pitti> ah, I didn't try that
<pitti> I tried to click on the firefox icon in the launcher, press alt+f10 etc.
 * pitti plays around with this and sees whether he can reproduce
<didrocks> I think you should try to resnap, that's what fixed it for me 3 months ago when we had glitches there
<pitti> but there was a compiz proposed upload yesterday, perhaps that changed things
<didrocks> not for that one I guess
<pitti> some casual tests work fine
<pitti> so perhaps just bad luck and it's not a regression
<didrocks> yeah, that's more than possible
<didrocks> it's been a long time I didn't get glitches with snap though
<didrocks> pitti: sorry, restarting unity crashed my gnome-terminal and so weechat
<pitti> I seldomly use it
<pitti> I just needed to unmaximize yesterday because of firefox' bug of not scrolling down on text marking when maximized
<didrocks> pitti: would be interesting to know if you can get that reliably (and if it's only with firefox or not)
<didrocks> as some apps have weird behavior, like reasking to set their weight/height after a resize
<pitti> right, I tried, but I was unable to reproduce it now
<didrocks> (that's what prevented before the terminal to get well snapped on the right/left)
<didrocks> doesn't seem scary though :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we can now drop all the settings distro patches \o/ :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I've got compizconfig so that it reads /usr/share/compizconfig/defaults/profile.defaults when looking for default values
<didrocks> smspillaz: great! we'll see that at the pre-UDS :)
<smspillaz> next item is the settings transitions. I'm going to see if I can make that into a generic module, so you just specify the key names that have changed and what they are supposed to map to
<smspillaz> pitti: you can reproduce it by going into expo mode, dragging a window to a workspace and then double clicking that workspace
<smspillaz> pitti: I've fixed it upstream, but yeah, we'll have it in the next SRU
<pitti> smspillaz: hm, that seems to work fine here
<smspillaz> it was something along those lines
<smspillaz> didrocks: (we'll have something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707758/_
<smspillaz> compiz in precise is going to be awesome
<smspillaz> precisely zero distro patches in the goal for me
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/763005 in the latest compiz tarball?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 763005 in compiz "Compiz's "Sync to Vblank" makes display stutter/slow with some drivers (like fglrx)" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, the patch isn't
<didrocks> am I right?
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, it isn't
<BigWhale> hmm... right-click on unity icons is behaving a little weird. one click to open the menu and one more to close it... clicking on a different icon should open the menu of that icon
<BigWhale> right?
<didrocks> smspillaz: and bug #864963 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864963 in unity "Titlebars for semi-maximized windows appear off the workspace" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864963
<smspillaz> doesn't look like it, no (just checked all the patches)
<smspillaz> do you want new patches again or do you want to wait till sru1 ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: will be SRU1, trying to close all your bugs and ensure the right components are subscribed
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you take care of that for next time?
<didrocks> smspillaz: they were still a lot of downstream unity task
<smspillaz> I can move all the stuff that we didn't ship to SRU1
<smspillaz> right .. my understanding was that we were meant to leave the unity tasks there ?
<smspillaz> or do we need to mark the downstream task invalid and leave the upstream task there ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: not the downstream one
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: the dowstream is there because it was opened
<didrocks> smspillaz: so rather than adding a compiz downstream task
<didrocks> take the unity one
<didrocks> and rename it
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> my think script knows what to do :)
<didrocks> sync*
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I have a reproduceable bug where a window can disappear, let me restart to check
<smspillaz> didrocks: I wonder if its possible to make "team" milestones, hijacking the unity milestones for compiz bugs doesn't seem right
<smspillaz> didrocks: ugh, just can't win with these bugs
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, other we wouldn't have those unity milestones
<didrocks> otherwise*
<didrocks> but yeah, that's what we need, team milestones…
<smspillaz> right, but they are milestones for the unity proejct not the unity team
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, we need to create another meta-project IMHO
<didrocks> dx-whatever
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> but dx people have to be rigorous then
<didrocks> and remove/invalid all invalid tasks then
<didrocks> (like a compiz bug opened against unity -> should be set to invalid)
<didrocks> smspillaz: can definitively reproduce, can you test that:
<didrocks> 1. open two terminal, one on ws 1, one on ws 2
<didrocks> 2. minimize one
<didrocks> 3. click on the launcher -> no terminal visible
 * didrocks downgrades to unity 4.22
<smspillaz> uhh, not right now. I'm on upstream compiz and cant run unity
<didrocks> smspillaz: same with it
<didrocks> so not due to latest unity
<didrocks> maybe compiz?
<smspillaz> it's probably been there for a while. let me give it a try on my netbook
<didrocks> smspillaz: yes please :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: try with the archive version firsrt
<didrocks> smspillaz: and then, the -proposed version
<smspillaz> didrocks: things like this are very likely a unity thing as that's where the minimization hack happens (why oh WHY did design make me do that)
<didrocks> this one means: if you have more than one window opened and one of them is maximized, you can't see it anymore
<didrocks> (in scale)
<didrocks> worse, if it has focus, you can't bring it back
<smspillaz> minimized or maximized ?
<didrocks> minimized*
<smspillaz> I give up with this minimization hack
<smspillaz> I really want to go back to having no previews for minimized windows
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, eh
<smspillaz> didrocks: that's been around for ages
<didrocks> smspillaz: really? and nobody targeted it as something to fix?
<didrocks> it seems a major issue IMHO
 * didrocks finds that there is too much things dx passes under cover, until distro finds the bugs…
<smspillaz> didrocks: guess nobody has noticed it
<didrocks> how do you know it's been around for ages then?
<smspillaz> but I know that's probably been a problem for a while, considering how it works
<didrocks> smspillaz: any workaround? it's pretty serious, and it was working on natty (even if it was a different behavior)
<smspillaz> I can try fixing it today
<didrocks> smspillaz: great! I will delay the unity upload on that I guess
<didrocks> worrying that we let that pass finale :/
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, you didn't see it till just now ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: because I never minimize windows
<didrocks> smspillaz: users usually do
 * smspillaz never saw any bugs about that either
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you looking unity bugs?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: isn't it linked to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/868185 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868185 in unity "cannot unminimize windows" [Critical,Fix committed]
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, that was something different
<smspillaz> I broke something for a day and then fixed it :)
<smspillaz> anyways, try to understand that the minimized window hack is tricky :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: bug #682769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 682769 in unity "the launcher doesn't focus minimized dialogs on empty workspaces" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682769
<didrocks> as it's linked
<smspillaz> because its not really supposed to work :p
<smspillaz> didrocks: nope, different bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: and that's fixed :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: by fixing that it caused a bunch of other bugs, again, this stuff is obscenely difficult to get right ;-)
<didrocks> bug #863114 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863114 in unity "Cannot raise window from panel after minimize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863114
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> smspillaz: this is the case if you don't have any other app on the same workspace
<didrocks> so yeah, we got some warning about minimization issue in unity bugs, despite you looking at them
<smspillaz> that bug is still really unclear, but whatever, I'll fix it
<smspillaz> keep in mind that I can't see and fix everything ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: this is the bug, I'm rephrasing it
<smspillaz> "After minimize a window, i can't re-raise it by clicking on its icon on the panel. I have to use super+w or click on another icon before...
<smspillaz> For example, if I minimize firefox, first i have to click on nautilus icon and next i'm able to raise the firefox window by clicking on its icon."
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, but don't claim nobody reported it when people are reporting it :)
<smspillaz> doesn't say anything about switching workspaces
<smspillaz> anyways, I'm going to stop arguing about this and just fix it
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm adding the two test cases now
<didrocks> smspillaz: see bug #863114, is it more clear now?
<ubot2> didrocks: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/863114)
<smspillaz> I'll file a separate bug for the other thing
<didrocks> smspillaz: the other?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I put both test cases
<didrocks> as they are linked
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> hum, nobody in dx subscribed the SRU team on any of the 20 bugs… :/
 * didrocks headdesk
<didrocks> more than 2 hours of just fixing bug tasks and papework… and counting…
<rickspencer3> hi pitti didrocks ... Oneiric is out, what's the word on the street?
<pitti> rickspencer3: heise.de had a nice review yesterday
<rickspencer3> it's been working great on both of my computers, fwiw
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, people seems to like the new version. A lot of positive comments on the french forum contrary to 6 months ago :)
<pitti> behaving here :)
<rickspencer3> \o/
<kamstrup> working well here - except on my eee1001 where the installer hangs
<kamstrup> (on keyboard selection)
<rickspencer3> Oneiric comes with the didrocks and pitti seal of approval
<smspillaz> didrocks: dx should use my autobug-script :)
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, I finished the French CD and it's going to be pressed on 10 000 CDs right now
<smspillaz> didrocks: lp-im-working-on bugno
<pitti> didrocks: wohoo!
<didrocks> smspillaz: it doesn't check that the right downstream components are subscribed though
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you fix that? 45 minutes to fix everything just for compiz there :/
<smspillaz> and it subscribes sru, assigns the right person, subscribes the right downstream desk
<smspillaz> *task
<smspillaz> (only wrote it yesterday though)
<pitti> RAOF, bryceh: it's sooo true! http://xkcd.com/963/
<smspillaz> didrocks: um, sure
 * didrocks is bored of doing dx paperwork because they don't care, not real interesting engineer work
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think the solution to that is to find a way so that nobody has to do the paperwork ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: just a small issue, the CD check is failing
<smspillaz> eg, get some clever launchpad scripts in the hands of DX
<pitti> didrocks: got a bug report about that yesterday, yes
<pitti> didrocks: bug 873401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873401 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "Check disc for defects failed with a iso images built using ubuntu-defaults-image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873401
<smspillaz> didrocks: also, I can't reproduce your first "bug"
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, when someone subscribe the wrong component and don't attach any branch to it (and it happens on compiz as well), how the script will know what to target?
<didrocks> smspillaz: are you on an empty workspace?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> with oneiric up to date with compiz proposed ?
<smspillaz> I just switched to trunk unity now
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm on 4.0
<smspillaz> ok, I'll try 4.0
<didrocks> smspillaz: and it happens with older version
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can reproduce the second one though, and have fixed it locally
<didrocks> pitti: can you try reproducing bug #863114, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863114 in unity "Cannot raise window from panel after minimize" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863114
<smspillaz> didrocks: out of curiousity, does the terminal window stay" active after its minimized ?
<smspillaz> or does the focus go to the desktop
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, the desktop is focused
<smspillaz> and you can't unminimize the terminal
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> clicking on the launcher icon do nothing
<smspillaz> ok, let me give 4.0 a try then
<didrocks> smspillaz: your script doesn't seem to work well btw: bug #868930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868930 in unity "Automaximization happens on unminimize" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868930
<didrocks> no team subscribed
<pitti> didrocks: I suppose I need to do that with not having any previous terminals open?
<smspillaz> didrocks: probably didn't run it on that bug ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: no, you can even if you have other terminals opened there
<didrocks> smspillaz: if you have to specify on every bugs, there is something wrong :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, can reproduce -- nothing at all happens if I click on the button
<smspillaz> I suppose I can make it run on milestones
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^^
<smspillaz> no need to ping me :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: you are quite unlucky to be ever *never* able to reproduce bugs :)
<smspillaz> I'm using trunk unity
<smspillaz> give me the 20 minutes it takes to rebuild 4.0 please :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: why did you set the downstream task on bug #865051 "Fix Released" ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865051 in unity "unity launcher loses track of deja-dup windows" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865051
<smspillaz> didrocks: was running through my bug lists and thought that was was released. it wasn't, sorry about that
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, fixing then
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, to sum up, SRU bug list cleaned, just waiting for you to reproduce the 1. case
<smspillaz> awesome, currently rebuilding unity (going to take a bit)
<smspillaz> didrocks: so in future, I guess the point is that we should open the downstream task, but don't touch its status ? (except marking it in progress) ?
<smspillaz> that's what I do now
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, and ensure we only have the right downstream tasks attached
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think I'll raise that at the mini sprint and we should merge your tool and unify
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> kind of, my tool is supposed to be run whenever you work on a bug
<didrocks> smspillaz: I guess we can automate that if you link your branch with a bug when merging
<smspillaz> right, although you don't want to subscribe the SRU team for everything :)
<smspillaz> at the moment, I'm doing stuff like
<smspillaz> bzr make-bug -m 0.9.6 -s ubuntu-sru -d compiz -a unity 4.26.0
<smspillaz> which opens a bug, subscribes the right person, affects the right packages, updates the status, milestones it etc
<didrocks> smspillaz: have you been able to reproduce it?
<glatzor> morning mvo
<smspillaz> didrocks: nope, still rebuilding :(
<hyperair> smspillaz: does unity blacklist some .desktop files or something?
<hyperair> smspillaz: virtualbox isn't showing up in the dash.
<hyperair> smspillaz: interestingly, neither is pointing devices
<hyperair> as in gpointing-device-settinsg.
<smspillaz> hyperair: I don't write bamf, so you are best asking DBO that
<hyperair> ah okay
<mvo> hey glatzor, good morning!
<glatzor> mvo, I am currently working on separating the AptWorker into three threads (download, worker, committer)
<glatzor> mvo, this will allow to preform the download of queued transactions during install time of another one
<mvo> glatzor: !!!
<mvo> glatzor: that sounds awsome
<mvo> glatzor: anything I can look at already?
<mvo> glatzor: it will be task based, right? so ideally instead of "commitpackage" u-m would give you a split up list of tasks?
<glatzor> mvo, I am currently pushing the work to the threading branch: lp:~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/threading
<glatzor> mvo, the client API won't change
<glatzor> mvo, the worker thread use queues to put the currently processed transaction to each other
<glatzor> see the doc string for aptdaemon.worker.AptWorker
<glatzor> mvo, the test suite seems to be broken.
<mvo> glatzor: right, so in order to utilize this best, e.g. update-manager would submit a bunch of self contained transactions instead of one huge CommitPackages ?
<glatzor> mvo, this could be a very good use case
<glatzor> mvo, I missed your point previously.
<mvo> glatzor: thanks, and no worries :) just making sure I understand this correctly
<glatzor> mvo, another problem is ListUpdate. The acquire instance is not accessible. So I would have to reimplment it in python
<mvo> glatzor: oh, hm, so python-apt needs tweaking to make this availalbe?
<glatzor> mvo, actually libapt :/
<glatzor> mvo, But ListUpdate is a quite small and simple function.
<glatzor> mvo, it would be nice to have the RunScripts method availabe in python-apt. But even this one could be reimplemented purely
<glatzor> in python
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty well, thanks! how about yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, good thanks
<mvo> glatzor: well, I think we should expose this in libapt/python-apt to make the amount of duplicated code smaller
<rodrigo_> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi njpatel. is there any reason why unity doesn't pass a launch context to g_app_info_launch when launching applications?
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, because it wreaks havoc with raising of the app window as we're in the window manager
<mvo> glatzor: could you file a (small) bug with the requirements?
<glatzor> mvo, I will do so
<mvo> thanks glatzor (and no rush :)
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, i've been trying to figure out one thing which bugs me constantly (focus stealing prevention never works properly when launching applications), and that is probably why :/
<chrisccoulson> nothing adds a DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID to the launched applications environment
<chrisccoulson> and that embeds the timestamp of the event which triggered the launch, which the launched application uses to initialize _NET_WM_TIME
<chrisccoulson> so, in the case where i click on the icon for libreoffice and then go and do some other work whilst it's starting, libreoffice shouldn't steal focus when it opens
<chrisccoulson> but it does everytime in unity
<chrisccoulson> and i thought it was a compiz bug
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, riiight, if DBO is feeling better today, you guys can figure it out as it was his decision to drop it due to do the issue we were having
<czajkowski> njpatel: were you at the release party last night
<njpatel> czajkowski, I was planning to be, then got into a discussion at millbank and it got too late and needed to get home :(
<njpatel> so, yeah, fail
<njpatel> or, njpatel fail
<njpatel> czajkowski, how was it?
<czajkowski> aye I only heard you should have been there when talking to rickspencer3
<czajkowski> njpatel: great turn out
<czajkowski> lots of people turned up good fun
<njpatel> sweet
<rickspencer3> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: morning :) nice talking to you last night.
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: on a quick note would you mind if I drop a quick pm to you
<rickspencer3> czajkowski, ditto, last night was fun
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, just answered to https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/872639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872639 in thunderbird-eds-extension ""Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object"" [High,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, thanks
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> have to run out for some errands, bbl
<didrocks> ok, I just renamed the french unstable forum to "Precise", it really started :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I like the conversation view in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i've forgotten what it's like without that ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: but for bug reports, it's not quite well, it shows the launchpad bot as the sender of every emails :/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i noticed that too. i'll ping protz about that
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> apart from that, I love it
<didrocks> I don't have to expand the discussion view anymore
<glatzor_> mvo, it seems that old gobject crashes quite a lot if using threading with python2.7
<glatzor_> mvo, the threading code is stable on my squeeze system :/
<glatzor_> mvo, so I uncommitted the merge of the first threading changes to trunk
<mvo> glatzor_: ok, the old gobject? did you try with gi.repository already?
<glatzor_> mvo, no. the dbus server side is not ready yet
 * mvo nods
<glatzor_> mvo, oh, it is the flNotDir function that causes crashes apt-pkg/contrib/fileutl.cc
<mvo> glatzor_: that is suprising, that is a really small function
<mvo> glatzor_: and looks safe at least from first glance
<glatzor_> mvo, Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<glatzor_> [Switching to Thread 0x7ffff12bc700 (LWP 8778)]
<glatzor_> 0x00007ffff2e07029 in std::string::rfind(char, unsigned long) const ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> (gdb) bt
<glatzor_> #0  0x00007ffff2e07029 in std::string::rfind(char, unsigned long) const ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> #1  0x00007ffff30b5b80 in flNotDir(std::string) ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #2  0x00007ffff30fdaa2 in pkgAcqArchive::Done(std::string, unsigned long, std::string, pkgAcquire::MethodConfig*) () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #3  0x00007ffff30e7739 in pkgAcquire::Worker::RunMessages() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #4  0x00007ffff30e90a7 in pkgAcquire::Worker::InFdReady() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> mvo, another one: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<glatzor_> [Switching to Thread 0x7ffff12bc700 (LWP 8778)]
<glatzor_> 0x00007ffff2e07029 in std::string::rfind(char, unsigned long) const ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> (gdb) bt
<glatzor_> #0  0x00007ffff2e07029 in std::string::rfind(char, unsigned long) const ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> #1  0x00007ffff30b5b80 in flNotDir(std::string) ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #2  0x00007ffff30fdaa2 in pkgAcqArchive::Done(std::string, unsigned long, std::string, pkgAcquire::MethodConfig*) () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #3  0x00007ffff30e7739 in pkgAcquire::Worker::RunMessages() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #4  0x00007ffff30e90a7 in pkgAcquire::Worker::InFdReady() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #0  0x00007ffff6aa1bb5 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<glatzor_> #1  0x00007ffff2e08682 in std::string::_Rep::_M_clone(std::allocator<char> const&, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> #2  0x00007ffff2e08d9c in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::basic_string(std::string const&) ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<glatzor_> #3  0x00007ffff30fda8d in pkgAcqArchive::Done(std::string, unsigned long, std::string, pkgAcquire::MethodConfig*) () from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #4  0x00007ffff30e7739 in pkgAcquire::Worker::RunMessages() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #5  0x00007ffff30e90a7 in pkgAcquire::Worker::InFdReady() ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #6  0x00007ffff30e086b in pkgAcquire::RunFds(fd_set*, fd_set*) ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<glatzor_> #7  0x00007ffff30e2500 in pkgAcquire::Run(int) ()
<glatzor_>    from /usr/lib/libapt-pkg.so.4.10
<mvo> glatzor_: hm, confusing
<mvo> glatzor_: in #1, what happens if you try to print the string inside gdb?
<desrt> good morning, all
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi desrt
 * ogra_ sees the desrt and goes for some water 
<ogra_> or is it pronounced dessert ?
<didrocks> hey desrt
<ogra_> :)
<desrt> pretty good
<desrt> preparing to do the unthinkable -- install glib 2.31.0 release candidate onto my stable system :)
<desrt> ogra_: most people don't try to pronounce it :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> will i see you in orlando ?
<desrt> yup
<ogra_> awesome :)
<desrt> maybe i'll beg you for a pandaboard some more :)
 * desrt still didn't get off his ass to order one
<ogra_> i didnt plan to bring a panda
<ogra_> i have my arm netbook, no need for carrying fragile dev boards
<desrt> nod.
<ogra_> (and oneiric has official images for the netbook now :) )
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i'd like to buy an arm netbook
<chrisccoulson> but i ended up spending money on a new laptop instead, after i broke my old one
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, well, the ac100 is cheap but you cant buy tehm new anymore
<ogra_> i bought my last new one for 170€
<ogra_> and 8h battery life on a 3 cell that weights nothing are pretty awesome :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd quite like that
<dobey> too bad they're all freakin' huge still
<ogra_> dobey, ??
<dobey> except for the netwalker thing, but it's a bit too small
<ogra_> my ac100 is slimmer and lighter than the smalles macbook air
<dobey> ogra_: 10"+ screens
<ogra_> yeah indeed
<dobey> 7" would be perfect
<ogra_> to small for day to day work imho
<czajkowski> ogra_: I got a funky new tablet! advent vega very flipping fast!
<dobey> ogra_: depends on how fat your fingers are We suppose :)
<ogra_> with android i suppose ... everything is fast with android
<dobey> except for the phones
<ogra_> dobey, well, i prefer a full sized kbd
<ogra_> which the ac100 has
<dobey> ogra_: don't get a fujitsu u820 then :)
<ogra_> does it have an arm cpu ?
<dobey> ogra_: and with 7" it could have a butterfly keyboard, which would give you a full size keyboard in small package
<dobey> ogra_: nah, atom; but awesome battery life, and awesome screen dpi
<dobey> but it is 5.6"
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> then i'm not at risk
<ogra_> atom is crap
<Laney> 14/10 15:53:07 <dobey> except for the phones
<dobey> nah, atom means not having to spend all my time trying to make all the hardware work :)
<dobey> what's really crap, is GMA500 :(
<dobey> and the fact that oneiric broke my laptop
<ogra_> well, you will never squeeze 7-8h out of a 3 cell battery with it ...
<ogra_> you can be lucky if you get 2h
<dobey> ogra_: mm, think this one is 4 cell, and it gets 7-8 hours
<ogra_> if intel is capable to build devices with less than 800 grams that last over 7h we can talk again :)
<ogra_> and that dont burn my lap when using tehm for 18h in a row :)
<ogra_> (i.e. a typical canonical employee workday)
<dobey> ogra_: this laptop is about the same size as Our hand. :)
<ogra_> oh, and does it have any moving parts ?
<dobey> 260 dpi 5.6" screen is not something you use by having it sit on yoru lap
<dobey> lap
 * ogra_ is so spoiled by arm :) 
<dobey> it does have a very small fan, yes
<ogra_> heh
<dobey> and the hard disk isn't solid state
<dobey> but eh
<dobey> 1.8" SSD are not cheap
<ogra_> so you cant buy it for less than 200€ either i guess
<dobey> 2.5" SSD are dime/dozen
<ogra_> or 500$ (or whats the equivalent atm ?)
<dobey> but 1.8" is hard to come by
<dobey> cheapest 1.8" SSD We've seen so far was about 750$
<ogra_> i measn the device
<ogra_> not an SSD for it
<ogra_> whats the price atm
<dobey> oh, this laptop was $1000, but that was new 2 years ago
<ogra_> right
<dobey> well, 2.5 years now
<dobey> and 260dpi screens not cheap :)
<ogra_> i guess i'll just wait for the arm based chromebooks
<ogra_> and see that we get them supported
<dobey> this dell duo thing was cheaper
<dobey> but it's big, heavy, crappy dpi, and horrible battery life
<ogra_> yeqah
<dobey> really, will probably have to make Our own laptop
<dobey> next time We decide it's time for a new one
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i didn't realize how much that libgnomeui pulls in (re, bug 867424)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867424 in thunderbird "Oneric: On boot up Firefox always displays the “Well, This Is Embarrassing” screen." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867424
<chrisccoulson> eg, bonobo :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, that's why I said it's really just a bad workaround for SRU, not for precise :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for precise it's certainly better to talk to dbus directly?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's never going to fly upstream, as the gnome-session dbus interface is gnome-specific
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't work in any other DE
<chrisccoulson> it needs to use the xsmp interface really, but the problem is a lack of a good replacement for GnomeClient
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but libgnome certainly is as well?
<pitti> i. e. gnome specific
<chrisccoulson> pitti - right, but it uses xsmp, which isn't gnome-specific
<chrisccoulson> so it will talk to session managers in other DE's just fine
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: are you aware of eggsmclient?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, yeah. are people still embedding that everywhere?
<vuntz> yes
<chrisccoulson> which isn't ideal either ;)
<tkamppeter> Anyone can look at bug 874268? Seems that there are cases where one cannot access system-config-printer, or where it is too dificult to find it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874268 in system-config-printer "hidden in GNOME 3; prevents users from finding it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874268
<chrisccoulson> but probably better than directly using the dbus interface, and better than GnomeClient
<dobey> chrisccoulson: dude, copy+paste code is the future!
<chrisccoulson> i was actually thinking of going the metacity route and just using libsm directly ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm hardcore....
<chrisccoulson> :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: the sm in libsm doesn't stand for sado-masochism
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't?
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm not interested now!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: feel free to dominate it.
<tkamppeter> pitti, WDYT about bug 874268? Do we need to change anything?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874268 in system-config-printer "hidden in GNOME 3; prevents users from finding it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874268
<pitti> tkamppeter: we need to ensure that it doesn't appear in control-center when running under gnome-shell
<pitti> I'm not sure how independent that is, rodrigo_?
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, it's just one desktop file
<tkamppeter> pitti, where will s-c-p be accessible for gnome-shell (I assume this is the GNOME Classic desktop) users?
<pitti> tkamppeter: command line at least, I figure; but gnome 3 upstream uses the control-center print applet, not s-c-p
<pitti> that was their design decision
<tkamppeter> pitti, and what do we serve to our GNOME classic users? s-c-p hidden and gnome-shell print manager instead?
<pitti> tkamppeter: that was the idea, yes
<pitti> tkamppeter: but we didn't want to use that for oneiric, as it wasn't on feature parity yet
<pitti> (as you know)
<pitti> so this preserves s-c-p under unity, and provides the vanilla gnome 3 upstream experience for shell users
<pitti> (or classic)
<tkamppeter> pitti, as my idea was to make printing as easy as possible to all users and I was assuming that all our decisions from the Blueprint were applied to all GNOME3 users, not only to Unity.
<pitti> seems there was some misunderstanding then?
<tkamppeter> pitti, would it be simple, feasable via SRU, to let s-c-p also appear for GNOME shell users?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm not 100% sure how much it takes (rodrigo would know more), but it's not simple
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, ping
<pitti> if we drop GNOME from NotShowIn, we need a way of not showing s-c-p in the control-center under unity
<pitti> erm, sorry, under GNOME
<pitti> and then I don't know how s-c-p interferes with gnome upstream's print system
<tkamppeter> pitti, what is the problem if s-c-p shows in the g-c-c of GNOME?
<pitti> tkamppeter: then there will be two "print" applets, and users don't know which one is right
<pitti> but anyway, I wouldn't change it
<tkamppeter> pitti, is Unity not GNOME only with the menus replaced by the Launcher?
<pitti> GNOME deliberately said that they don't want s-c-p, but their own simplified applet
<pitti> tkamppeter: I mean "gnome shell" or "gnome classic" in this context
<tkamppeter> pitti, in addirion we would need to patch out the original print icon in g-c-c of GNOME.
<pitti> tkamppeter: but yes, the shell is upstream's counterpart to unity; the libraries etc. are the same
<pitti> tkamppeter: that would dramatically change things, though; that's not what we do in SRUs
<tkamppeter> pitti, is g-c-c the same in both Unity and shell?
<pitti> tkamppeter: the package, yes; it's behaviour is slightly different depending on which desktop it's running under (determined by OnlyShowIn etc. in desktop files)
<tkamppeter> pitti, could one not reach with a small change that it shows s-c-p instead of the original tool for both environments then?
<pitti> tkamppeter: technically yes
<pitti> well, I guess -- I don't know how shell integrates with printing
<pitti> i. e. printing status, etc.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, pong
<pitti> tkamppeter: the shell doesn't provide a systray either AFAIK, so s-c-p probably w ouldn't work there correctly
<tkamppeter> pitti, I would even count as a regression if a gnome-shell user clicks on "Printing" and gets a much inferior tool than in Natty.
<pitti> tkamppeter: *shrug*, gnome design decision..
<tkamppeter> pitti, the printer setup tool would work without problems, it does not need the systray.
<pitti> tkamppeter: that part, yes; but I don't know how it affects status notifications
<pitti> actually, seems we have a bug there
<pitti> /etc/xdg/autostart/print-applet.desktop:
<pitti> NotShowIn=KDE;LXDE;
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ shouldn't there be "GNOME" as well/
<pitti> ?
<pitti> rodrigo_: seems we start s-c-p under gnome shell, but never see it because it only has a systray icon
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, it is about bug 874268. It seems Users of the GNOME shell (classic) have no access to system-config-printer and only get the new GNOME printer tool which is much inferior than s-c-p. This can be seen as a regression.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874268 in system-config-printer "hidden in GNOME 3; prevents users from finding it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874268
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, see my discussion with pitti.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yes, it's known
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, we decided to have the printer panel in gnome.shell, although yes, still not as complete as s-c-p
<Nafai> Hey, is there a place where what is required in the gnome-session .session files?
<pitti> Nafai: parse error, I'm afraid
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, so I should tell the users to switch to Unity and mark any bug report "wontfix", introduction of full-featured print support to GNOME classic is Precise-only?
<Nafai> What are the required lines in /usr/share/gnome-session/session/* files?
<Nafai> (that more clear?  sorry, I haven't slept well lately)
<pitti> Nafai: from the existing files I'd say Name, RequiredComponents, DesktopName
<Nafai> I'm trying to document how to integrate xmonad with Gnome or Unity 2D in 11.10 and want to be correct
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, or tell them to run system-config-printer if the panel doesn't do what they want
<pitti> Nafai: haven't looked for docs, though
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, no need to switch desktop for running s-c-p
<Nafai> pitti: ok, just curious, cause I did get something working, but was wondering if there was a source with exactly what was required :)
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, is it not a simple and small change to make g-c-c open s-c-p when clicking on "Printing" always, independent whether the user uses gnome-shell or Unity?
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, does eggsmclient just depend on libsm?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, it is, yes
<pitti> tkamppeter, rodrigo_: as I already said, it'd technically be a small change, but would change the UI tremendously, and we actually do want to provide the upstream experience under shell
<rodrigo_> yes, that's why we did it this way
<rodrigo_> gnome-shell = upstream experience
<pitti> in fact, it would have been easier to always use s-c-p
<rodrigo_> yes
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, OK, so could we consider system-config-printer as an independent desktop app under gnome-shell then and let it appear in the menus only and not in g-c-c? This way the user can at leat use it without the command line.
<pitti> I think this should be possible by providing a second .desktop file with OnlyShowIn=GNOME and dropping the X-GNOME-Settings-Panel= key, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^
<rodrigo_> pitti, in s-c-p you mean?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes
<pitti> rodrigo_: so that under shell it doesn't show up in the control-center, but in the app search
<rodrigo_> yes
<tkamppeter> pitti, rodrigo_, should I implement this in s-c-p, and then replace the last queued up s-c-p package in -proposed by a new one which contains the original bug fix (driver for HP LJ 12xx/13xx) and the additional .desktop file?
<pitti> tkamppeter: fine for me; please just make sure that the changelog contains the bug refs for the currently uploaded one as well
<pitti> tkamppeter: if you want you can re-use the same version number
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, then reject the one which is on the top of the stack (waiting for the other to make its 7 days) and I will upload a new one before the queue clears for it.
<pitti> tkamppeter: done
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, do I need to do something special in the second .desktop file so that s-c-p lands in the correct menu? I use Unity on all boxes currently.
<pitti> tkamppeter: replace NotShowIn with "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;", and drop X-GNOME-Settings-Panel
<pitti> that should do it
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: I don't remember, but I'd say yes
<chrisccoulson> vuntz, ok, i opened mozilla bug 694570. lets see what upstream think :)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 694570 in Startup and Profile System "Stop using libgnome and libgnomeui on Linux" [Normal,New: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694570
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yes, what pitti said
<tkamppeter> pitti, rodrigo_ are you sure that system-config-printer is then also correctly recognized by the users in the GNOME3 menus? Especially that there are not two undistinguishable "printing" entries, one pointing to s-c-p and the other to the new GNOME tool?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'm not sure whether the shell app search exposes control-center modules; that needs to be tested in shell
<pitti> and classic mode (gnome-panel), too
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, can you make a quick test copying s-c-p's desktop file and making your proposed changes in it and after that look in GNOME shell whether the intended behavior occurs? Thanks.
<tkamppeter> pitti, is s-c-p not unregistered as g-c-c module by using a .desktop file without X-GNOME-Settings-Panel?
<tkamppeter> pitti, rodrigo_, I have prepared bug 874268 for the SRU.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874268 in system-config-printer "system-config-printer not reachable in menus of GNOME shell" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874268
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, right
<rodrigo_> the shell exposes g-c-c panels in the menus, yes
<pitti> then we lose
<rodrigo_> but since we use the OnlyShowIn, only one should show in each
<pitti> we'd have two printer tools in the menus again then
<pitti> rodrigo_: no
<pitti> rodrigo_: with tkamppeter's propsal, we'd see the upstream capplet plus the duplicated s-c-p desktop file
<rodrigo_> oh right
<tkamppeter> pitti, rodrigo_ so please tell me a way how to make either the menus only showing s-c-p or the menu showing both but in a way that they can be easily distinguished and the user will know what he gets.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, not sure how to do that really, unless you change the description to s-c-p to 'advanced printer settings'
<rodrigo_> or something like that
<pitti> in the copied file?
<pitti> how about "system-config-printer"?
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, problem is only that this description is translated into something like 40 or 50 languages, so all non-English users will continue to have two times "Printing" in their language.
<rodrigo_> right, too late to get translations
<rodrigo_> so, there's no other way to distinguish them in the menu
<rodrigo_> except that the shell shows the panel from g-c-c as 'settings'
<rodrigo_> and I guess it would show s-c-p as apps
<rodrigo_> that's the only difference, and too subtle to tell users anything
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, pitti, or should we then suippress the original tool in the menus of GNOME shell and so have the original tool only in g-c-c and s-c-p only in the menus?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, not sure how to achieve that using only .desktop files, we'd have to patch gnome-shell
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, or can we find in existing translations "Advanced Settings" somewhere and then make the new English menu entry for s-c-p "Printing (Advanced Settings)" and compose the translations by adding " (<translation of "Advanced Settings">)" to each translation in the .desktop file?
<rodrigo_> that won't work for lots of languages
<rodrigo_> well, maybe it would, but not sure
<pitti> nice weekend everyone!
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, are there languages which do not use parantheses?
<pitti> time for dinner and cinema
<didrocks> have a good week-end pitti
<rodrigo_> bye pitti
<tkamppeter> pitti, have a nice weekend!
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, I don't know all languages, but I'd say yes
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, could you construct and test the new .desktop file for me and if you have it working attach it to the bug?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, but that won't solve the problem, we'd get 2 entries in the menu
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, we would get "Printing" and "Printing (Advanced Settings)" then.
<rodrigo_> but then there's the translations problem
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, did you not say "I don't know all languages, but I'd say yes"?
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, I said "yes, I'm pretty sure there are languages which don't use parentheses"
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, OK, so we need to find a completely different solution.
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, as for the .desktop file, just do what pitti said, replace NotShowIn with OnlyShowIn=GNOME; and remove the X-GNOME-Settings-Panel= key
<rodrigo_> tkamppeter, yes
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, and the rest of the fix, to avoid the duplicate entry, will happen in gnome-shell or somewhere else?
<rodrigo_> yes, it depends
<rodrigo_> but we need to find a good solution 1st
<rodrigo_> I'll think about it a bit more
<rodrigo_> but now need to go out for a bit, so bbl
<tkamppeter> rodrigo_, so tell me when you have a solution, post in the bug for example.
<jjardon> Hi, if there is a problem with the upgrade process to oneiric, what is the  package/team to file bugs?
<kenvandine> jjardon, i guess that depends on the package that failed
<jjardon> kenvandine: indicator-datetime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/835297 seems that /etc/timezone get removed in the update process
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 835297 in indicator-datetime "Time not being shown, substituted by the word "Time""" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> jjardon, maybe tzdata
<kenvandine> jjardon, yeah, the tzdata package has a postinst that messes with that file
<kenvandine> probably the most likely candidate
<jjardon> kenvandine: ok, thanks. I'll add tzdata to the report then
<unit3> Anyone seen an issue with the annoying "upgrade to 11.10" popup not disappearing after clicking "ask me later"?
<unit3> I can't figure out what package that's a part of to report a bug.
<htorque_> smspillaz: hi! opera showing its tooltips and menus on the primary screen in a multi-monitor setup is a compiz bug i guess?
<htorque_> with opera not on the primary screen of course
<broder> hmm...are the launcher and the panel supposed to get stacked on top of the screensaver?
<OwaisL> Does anyone know a proper workaround for nautilus3 search-as-type behavior? I don't even understand how to use it.
<dobey> workaround for what exactly?
<dobey> it works the same as it did in nautilus 2.x no?
<dobey> OwaisL: ^^
<OwaisL> dobey, nope! not for me at least. Sometimes it works fine but most of the time it just fails to select any item and keystrokes get queued up + the input widget looks like it has focus but actually does not and when you hit backspace, nautilus goes one level up instead of deleting char in the input box.
<OwaisL> probably, I should make a screencast
<dobey> file a bug
<Beret> hey guys
<Beret> my apologies but no one seems to know the answer to this so I'm gonna try here
<Beret> Can someone tell me what to remove from my home directory to completely nuke all unity/gnome/desktop settings? An upgrade to Oneiric has left me with a non-functional desktop that even unity --reset doesn't fix.
<Beret> it's getting stuck somewhere I see nothing in the logs
<hyperair> Beret: .config/dconf, i reckon.
<Beret> alright
<Beret> hyperair, nope
<Beret> I get a blank screen with a top bar (nautilus)
<hyperair> O_o
<Beret> no indicators, no unity panel, no kb shortcuts, etc
<hyperair> what happens if you log into another session?
<hyperair> e.g. a guest session
<Beret> unity 2d worked fine
<Beret> I'll try a guest session
<hyperair> then it sounds like a driver issue.
<Beret> that seems odd
<Beret> why would I have a driver issue in 11.10 when 11.04 worked fine
<Beret> shouldn't that show up in X.org.log?
<dobey> Beret: are you sure you're up to date? there was a lightdm bug fix that should fix that
<Beret> alright
<Beret> let me try to update
<dobey> you can switch to a vt to update (network should work there)
<Beret> dobey, I'm up to date
<Beret> [   36.110896] type=1400 audit(1318625821.259:33): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=2282 profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper" name="/proc/ati/major" pid=2372 comm="compiz" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=120 ouid=0
<Beret> a ton of those in dmesg
<Beret> (guest session isn't working as you can tell)
<dobey> Beret: check your ~/.xsession-errors
<dobey> Beret: and given the hour, you'll probably have better luck on monday :)
<Beret> hah
<dobey> with that
 * dobey is off :)
<Beret> looks like I fixed it
<mdeslaur> Beret: could you please file a bug with that apparmor denial in it?
<Beret> yes
<mdeslaur> Beret: thanks
<Beret> np
<Beret> is there a bug already about the alt-tab popup going behind applications?
<Beret> heh
<Beret> n/m, I'll search
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-15
<smspillaz> htorque_: I have fixed this in unity, it will become available in the next sru
<htorque> smspillaz: oh great :-)
<smspillaz> (qt is somewhat strict on monitor properties)
<broder> smspillaz: hey, have you run into a compiz-core crash in nvidia-glcore when changing the monitor layout with nvidia-settings?
<broder> the last stack frame i can read is PrivateGLScreen::paintOutputs, then it descends into about 10 frames of nvidia-glcore
<smspillaz> broder: yes, it will be fixed in the next sru
<smspillaz> (had to change the way that we bind framebuffers to work around a bug in the nvidia driver, so it needs a bit of testing)
<broder> this is without unity, though - did the bug affect compiz core as well?
<smspillaz> broder: oh, different bug then
<NoelJB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/875054
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875054 in linux "[Oneiric][Regression[ Oneiric spontaneously powers off" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> oh noelJbfiled the bug I used to have on natty
<m4n1sh> can anyone approve my mail to -desktop list?
<m4n1sh> its on 12.04 topic proposal
<jbicha> ricotz: any idea why the totem 3.2 sidebar is broken? it doesn't let you switch between sidebar panels correctly
<bjsnider> it's a bit different here
<bjsnider> the options are now at the bottom of the view menu
<bjsnider> jbicha, it looks like they intentionally removed the drop-box from the top of the sidebar and moved the options to the view menu
<bjsnider> but it could be that the drop-box is supposed to be there but it isn't
<m4n1sh> jasoncwarner_: hey, can you please look at the list moderation queue for my mail
<chrisccoulson> m4n1sh, it's saturday evening and most people are either resting or enjoying themselves, and most likely not working
<chrisccoulson> it will get approved when someone gets around to it
<chrisccoulson> no need to keep asking in here on a weekend though ;)
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: that is why I just left a message
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: for america it might be noon or afternoon
<m4n1sh> i Know it is 2AM at night on my side thought :)
<chrisccoulson> doesn't matter, it's still the weekend for people
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> that I know
<m4n1sh> esp for Canonical people, weekend is a time to open a dozen beer bottles
<m4n1sh> after working so hard for the whole week
<m4n1sh> chrisccoulson: I would need some of your help on mon if you are willing to
<m4n1sh> esp related to thunderbird
<nusch_> hi, could someone explain me why every dist upgrade sets managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf? If kubuntu is a desktop system why someone would need to bother with manual console configuration ?
<tcnk> hi all! can help? why after upgrade to 11.10 appear message like this: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored"
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-16
<broder> chrisccoulson: did you ever make any progress on that dell/fn-f7 weirdness?
<broder> i'm seeing two things that are weird: (1) i see a keypress event come in whenever i dock or undock from *two* devices, the "Video Bus" and the "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard". (2) if i use input-events, both keypresses seem to come in when i dock/undock, but the one from the actual keyboard only gets seen by g-s-d the first time i press another key
<broder> i can't figure out what would be holding up the keypress event from getting to g-s-d
<broder> oh, hmm, i guess chrisccoulson is in EU. maybe tomorrow
<vvv> Could anyone point me to the reason why Emerald was removed from 11.10? (or at least tell where to seek the answer)
<BinaryMan> what am I supposed to do with the files created by  bzr branch lp:~gnome3-team/gnome-control-center/ubuntu ?
<dobey> BinaryMan: well, for what purpose did you branch it?
<BinaryMan> Recent revisions
<BinaryMan>  + re-enable "System Settings" on session menu
<BinaryMan> dobey
<dobey> is the package not in the gnome3-team PPA?
<BinaryMan> dobey: when I went to install that, I got a very specific message that it could break things.
<BinaryMan> errr
<BinaryMan> add the PPA
<BinaryMan> install is not the right word.
<dobey> yes, the gnome3 PPA could break things (any change really, *could* break something)
<dobey> it's a PPA for testing, for a reason
<dobey> if you build the same package locally, you're not going to avoid breakage
<dobey> if there is any breakage, that is
<BinaryMan> dobey: but won't everything in that PPA be available to me?
<dobey> if you add the PPA, yes
<BinaryMan> I just want to upgrade gnome-control-center
<BinaryMan> Nothing else.
<dobey> but if you want only specific .debs, you can also download only those files, off the launchpad page for the PPA
<BinaryMan> :/
<BinaryMan> I knew that.
<geser> vvv: emerald got removed because it failed to build in oneiric (bug #831111)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831111 in emerald "emerald version 0.8.8-0ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831111
<vvv> geser: 0.9.4 has no problems with the compiz version included in oneiric and it has been around since April
<geser> then it looks like nobody was interested enough to update the package to 0.9.4 (which would probably also fix this build failure)
<vvv> geser: what should I do so it is restored in next Ubuntu release?
<geser> unlikely unless someone steps up to maintain it (update the package regularly)
<vvv> May I volunteer? Where can I sign up and read procedures, etc?
<geser> vvv: sure, a good starting place in this case might be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<geser> feel free to ask any questions you might have (#ubuntu-motu might be better suited than this channel depending on the topic of your question)
<vvv> Thanks
<geser> although the package got removed from the archives, the old version is still available through Launchpad, so you might use it for a starting point
<czajkowski> evening
<jtran> hey all, i'm having a couple issues.  i'm running oneiric desktop on my macbook pro (2009 model) , and often times the mouse will lockup on me.   Didn't happen when i was on natty.
<jtran> the other issue is the speaker volume is so damn low (both natty and oneiric)
<jtran> actually one more issue.  when i mouse over to the left , the panel doesn't come out.  i have to hit the apple 'command' key to force it to pop out
<jtaylor> bug 875878, another issue of broken gtk 2 filechooser
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875878 in gtk+2.0 "Easymp3gain Hangs when clicking Add File or Add Folder" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875878
<jtaylor> I still recommend backporting git HEAD
<jtaylor> I'm not going to go finding the single commits which fix this issue this time
<TheMuso> RAOF: How much video RAM can the intel GPU use from system RAM? I've got a monitor connected to my thinkpad via a displayport to VGA adapter. The monitor supports 1920x1080, but can only get 1600x900 resolution.
<TheMuso> The VGA adapter is in use because its connected via KVM, and the KVM can handle the max res of the monitor.
<RAOF> TheMuso: The intel GPU can use ALL THE RAM!!!!  More likely the problem is that the DisplayPort?VGA adapter only supports 2 DP lanes, and that's not technically enough bandwidth to drive a 1920x1080 display.
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> Whats annoying is that the thinkpad has a VGA port, but it doesn't appear to be usable with the intel GPU.
<TheMuso> I suspect I have to use the NVIDIA GPU to use that port.
<RAOF> mid.gmane.org/1318278815-31492-1-git-send-email-ajax@redhat.com says hello.
<RAOF> (A patch to automatically fall back to dithered 6bpp on such adapters)
<TheMuso> ah ok
<RAOF> I'm surprised that only the nVidia card is hooked up to the VGA.  That's not something I've seen before :)
<TheMuso> I think that is what was the case, I can't remember whether I connected it post reboot or not, I think I did, but I'll need to check again to be sure.
<TheMuso> Well it could just be a driver bug/missing functionality somewhere...
<TheMuso> Let me finish these merges, and I'll change things over and try again.
<RAOF> No!  Surely not!  Driver bugs are totally unheard of!
<TheMuso> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-08
<mterry> theMuso, hello.  Are you there?  I've got a question about orca.  Is there a way to programmatically tell when it is up, running, and done initializing?  It doesn't seem to register on dbus
<TheMuso> mterry: Not that I know of, other than querying the at-spi registry and finding out whether Orca is running.
<TheMuso> mterry: libatspi2.0 shoudl provide an interface to do that I suspect.
<TheMuso> To query currently running clients, adn I dare say they are registered by name, i.e orca.
<mterry> TheMuso, I'm looking at bug 944159, which can be worked around by manually triggering a notify on "focus-event" on the currently focused GtkEntry once orca is up.  For some reason, orca doesn't do the right thing on startup itself
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944159 in unity-greeter "orca reads the password out loud" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944159
<TheMuso> What do you mean do the right thing?
<mterry> TheMuso, on startup, it only says it is in the unity-greeter window.  it doesn't read the name of the GtkEntry that is focused nor does it notice that the entry is a password one and that it should just read "asterisk" for characters
<TheMuso> Right. Orca has a splash screen that could be enabled as a work-around which would force a focus change, but thats ugly.
<mterry> TheMuso, agreed.  :-/  I could simply do "after 3 seconds, fake the focus-event to kick orca", but that is obviously hacky
<TheMuso> Yep.
<mterry> TheMuso, is this intentional orca behavior or a bug?  (It seems even in my normal session, on startup, orca only reads the current window frame, but does not read the current focused widget)  Tested by doing "orca --replace --no-setup --disable splash-window,main-window &" in a Terminal and comparing with what it gives me when I focus into that same Terminal once orca is running
<TheMuso> mterry: You would have to ask upstream if its intensional or not, I am not sure.
<mterry> OK
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: yes, I use debsign -r chinstrap to sign the packages on chinstrap, and then dput from chinstrap
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> smspillaz: hm, I still get mangled gsettings on compiz startup, but as bug 1042041 is closed now I rather file a new one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<smspillaz> pitti: which keys aren't working ?
<pitti> smspillaz: it keeps forgetting about gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings lower
<pitti> smspillaz: and now it resets org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode
<pitti> it didn't do that before
<pitti> but I have to manually re-enable sloppy focus now
<pitti> I'll file the bug once I restart again, so that I can check the gsettings values after start
<pitti> smspillaz: my Alt+b key had been broken with the previous version as well, so that part was neither fixed nor regressed
<pitti> I need to check whether it fixed my Super+Up/Down keys for max/unmax, I still have that in my "fix-gsettings" script
<smspillaz> it could just be that the values we're setting it to aren't valid ones. I'll double check
<smspillaz> gsettings is pretty picky about this stuff
<pitti> does it do that migration on each start?
<smspillaz> pitti: I do remember seeing something the other day about it complaining about the focus mode
<pitti> (from gconf, presumably)?
<pitti> smspillaz: perhaps from mvo, I think he has the same bug
<smspillaz> pitti: I don't /think/ so. I'm not in charge of the migration script
<mvo> smspillaz: fwiw, I have the same bug but did not look into it at all yet
<didrocks> the latest compiz release remigrate some forgotten keys
<didrocks> and as the gconf-gsettings script isn't smart enough to see "this is not the default", it's possible that it's been overwritten
<didrocks> however, if you still have that from now on, it's really a bug
<pitti> ok, let me restart right now and check out what it sets them to
<didrocks> yep :)
<Laney> hey
<didrocks> morning Laney! How are you?
<smspillaz> pitti: mvo: didrocks: changing the ffm setting seems to work fine here
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, you know, we just have 2 ffm users in the distro, and they are in that channel :)
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<smspillaz> we ought to kill ffm
<didrocks> heh :)
<Laney> yeah good thank you! I spent part of my weekend volunteering in a local café, which was fun
<pitti> didrocks: I'm fairly sure we have a lot more :)
<didrocks> Laney: oh excellent! it's a community cafe? Like managed only by volonteer people? :)
<pitti> anyway, so bug 1042041 did _some_ perceptible change
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<Laney> didrocks: yeah, exactly
<didrocks> pitti: I was jocking :)
<pitti> the settings are now consistently wrong, and there are more settings which are wrong
<didrocks> Laney: interesting :)
<mvo> didrocks: two very vocal ones too!
<pitti> smspillaz: do you prefer a new bug or reopening this one?
<Laney> I got involved a couple of months ago - on the board now
<didrocks> mvo: heh, yeah, I will start making stats, like "all Germans people are using ffm" :)
<didrocks> pitti: can you try to remove session-migrations, to ensure it's not that?
<Sweetsha1k> moin.
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<mvo> didrocks: what could go wrong with a sample size of 2 ;)
<didrocks> mvo: exactly! :-)
 * mvo draws the conclusion that all germans work on ubuntu
<didrocks> heh
<pitti> didrocks: that's a file?
<didrocks> pitti: package
<mvo> and are between 28 - 38 ;)
<mvo> and male!
<didrocks> pitti: "session-migration"
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: dependency fail; I take it sudo mv /usr/bin/session-migration{,.disabled} should do?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
 * mvo goes back trying to fix bugs
<pitti> didrocks: restarting without that
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, should do it :)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm not too bad thanks. although, i've definitely got jo's cold now :(
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, I sponsored your libreoffice yesterday (before robert_ancell, sorry I just didn't reply to the email, I though you would get the launchpad upload email)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks! Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
 * Sweetshark feels guilty for robert_ancell doing all that libreoffice upload dance yesterday night, just to find seb128 doing a silent sleep upload.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, other than a cold, not too bad thanks ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: argh, better to get it before UDS though :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: heh, yes. Just saw that, thanks a lot.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw, sorry you had to work on W.E again
<pitti> didrocks: still messing up my settings without the script; is that expected or a surprise?
<seb128> Laney, hey, thanks for sorting the fonts story ... is it all working?
<pitti> bonjour chrisccoulson
<Sweetshark> seb128: libreoffice packing is becoming sexy. please are fight about who is first to review and sponsor it. ;)
<didrocks> pitti: no, it just shows I'm not guilty and can take my sunglasses :)
<pitti> ok, I'll file a new bug
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti. how are you these days? it feels like i've not spoken to you for ages!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, for less than a week :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but anyway, I'm great :) some sore muscles
<Laney> seb128: no problem! I'm not aware of any remaining breakage
<pitti> I went to a Taekwondo camp on Saturday
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<pitti> 500 people, distributed over 5 areas, with 16 national and international grandmasters
<didrocks> Laney: what have you done? I didn't follow the end of the story?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: how are you?
<Laney> didrocks: we found that some of the metadata in the font was wrong, so fixed it with fontforge
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not too bad, other than a bit of a cold now
<Laney> this made LO see and select the right fonts
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, it's that time of the year again :/
<didrocks> Laney: excellent! so maybe the Qt fix/workaround wasn't needed as well?
<Laney> nah, the Qt issue was separate
<didrocks> ok :)
<Laney> we needed both fixes
<didrocks> great to see that fixed! awesome :)
<Laney> wasn't too bad in the end
<Laney> I think we need to get the last fix communicted to DM so that they can do it properly for the next font release though
<Laney> not sure how to do that
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> Laney: get in touch with design maybe? I think they are the ones communicating with them? (or Pat?)
<Laney> good idea
<Laney> well, see my last message in #c internal
<pitti> mvo, smspillaz, didrocks: filed bug 1063617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063617 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<didrocks> thanks pitti: smspillaz, sil2100 ^
<Sweetshark> Laney: yes, thank you for fixing this. I had no weekend or allnighters left to care too deeply about that one in addition. sorry.
<smspillaz> pitti: is it the same as last time? (eg, can you force it back by changing the setting manually or is it just on every startup ?
<pitti> didrocks: do you think this is a gconf -> gsettings migration issue? Should I check some values in gconf?
<pitti> smspillaz: this time, running my fix-gsettings script works fine
<Laney> Sweetshark: it's alright. Perhaps you could investigate whether there was actually a bug in LO (i.e. it should have selected the right font anyway) if you get some time
<didrocks> pitti: I would try renaming all .convert gconf -> gsettings files
<pitti> it only worked 2 out of 3 times last time, it disregarded the auto-raise setting back then
<didrocks> pitti: to ensure it's not that
<smspillaz> didrocks: how exactly does the migration script work? Does it happen whenever someone tries to read those keys or is it per-session or per instance of the program ?
<didrocks> pitti: the ones in /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what are the chances of finding someone who can a) reproduce https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=798157 using fglrx and b) loan me the hardware that it happens on for a few days? ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 798157 in Widget: Gtk "awesome bar dropdown background color is missing and looks wrong" [Normal,New: ]
<didrocks> smspillaz: pitti removed the migration script
<didrocks> smspillaz: so it's not that one which is faulty
<pitti> didrocks: ok, all .convert files disabled, trying again
<smspillaz> how often does this script even run? shouldn't it just run once ?
 * smspillaz wonders if its some distro patch
<Sweetshark> Laney: I have no deep knowledge of the fonts stuff in LO -- I set popey up to talk with shm_get (LibreOffice community member who did a lot of font work on OSX) and shm_get came back to me with 'its a font metadata' issue when they discussed it ...
<Laney> Sweetshark: OK then. I'm a middle man too. sladen is our main man when it comes to knowing about font stuff.
<Laney> so perhaps connect the two of them
<smspillaz> oh weird okay I can get it on trunk now for some reason
<pitti> didrocks, smspillaz, sil2100: I followed up in the bug with the results of disabling the gconf->gsettings migration
<pitti> so if the auto-raise one doesn't belong in that bug, feel free to ignore that part; the resetting of keybindings and focus behaviour seems to be a problem in compiz itself
<pitti> mvo: so you get the same bug 1063617?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063617 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<smspillaz> yeah I think some keys are being unintentionally reset
<didrocks> pitti: that's interesting
<didrocks> pitti: can you please open: ~/.local/share/gsettings-data-convert
<didrocks> and check if wm-schemas is stamped in it?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it is
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> didrocks: it also stamps all my *.disabled scripts now
<pitti> so I guess I should move them to another place rather than just renaming them
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's normal, it means they have run
<didrocks> ah, you rename them old*
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> pitti: so they were still runned :)
<didrocks> run*
<didrocks> pitti: once they are stamped, normally the gsettings -> gconf convert shouldn't run them
<pitti> I'll try this with a fresh user
<pitti> hm, with a fresh user the result is REALLY confusing
<pitti> is compiz actually using gsettings, or does it merely convert gsettings to some other configuration?
<didrocks> it's using gsettings AFAIK, but better to check with smspillaz :)
<didrocks> and sil2100 :)
<pitti> followed up in the bug
<pitti> with a freshly created user, compiz messes up the settings just like for my account
<pitti> but it still behaves as if it hadn't -- i. e. gsettings and behaviour don't match
<pitti> perhaps it evaluates the settings first, and then messes them up?
<pitti> yes, indeed that seems to be the case
<pitti> so this bug is perfectly reproducible for a fresh user account
<pitti> followed up with that info
<didrocks> thanks pitti
<didrocks> Laney: FYI, I pushed a fix for unity regarding translations (getting another translation with ack from design to avoid a string break)
<Laney> oh yeah?
<Laney> for the release or SRU?
<didrocks> Laney: I think it should be in the release
<didrocks> Laney: the diff is really small (just string change + file in the POTFILES.in)
<didrocks> and I looked at the langpack to ensure the string is translated + local test
<Laney> should probably confirm the string isn't in the docs
<didrocks> Laney: Workspace Switcher -> Workspaces
<didrocks> Laney: it's also the one showing in the help when you keep Super pressde
<didrocks> pressed*
<Laney> this is an untranslated string otherwise?
<didrocks> yeah…
<Laney> right ok
<Laney> so get an ack from jbicha and it's fine by me
<didrocks> they forgot to put the string in POTFILES.in :/
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, was "Workspace Switcher" translated before?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but it's not anymore in the quantal langpacks and TBH, I feel downloading all .po files and sedding them to get them back can be risky, wdyt?
<seb128> didrocks, let me see
<seb128> didrocks, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity/+pots/unity/fr/18/+translate
<seb128> didrocks, fixed :p
<didrocks> seb128: what have you done?
<seb128> didrocks, that's what I though, launchpad doesn't delete the translation, I've updated the template to add the string and it rescued the old translations
<didrocks> oh excellent!
<seb128> didrocks, just uploaded a pot with the string added
<didrocks> so ok, doing that
<didrocks> Laney: FYI ^
<seb128> didrocks, well, nothing to do
<seb128> didrocks, it's done
<didrocks> seb128: the "doing that" was about removing my upload
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> but make sure the next upload has a pot with the string
<didrocks> even if the file is not in the POTFILES.in
<didrocks> we have the gettext translation picking them
<jpds> Anyone know why gnome-screensaver is incapable of locking my laptop's screen?
<seb128> because that will overwrite my manually uploaded template
<didrocks> seb128: yep :)
<didrocks> there is a langpack export coming, right?
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<didrocks> thanks seb128!
<seb128> jpds, what does it say if you run "gnome-screensaver-command -l"?
<seb128> didrocks, yw ;-)
<jpds> seb128: That works.
<jpds> seb128: And it locks, if g-s turns off the screen as well.
<seb128> jpds, so what doesn't work?
<jpds> seb128: If I set: "Lock screen after 30 seconds".
<seb128> hate those settings, I think it means "idle time + 30 seconds"
<jpds> seb128: Yeah, I just realized that.
<seb128> e.g "lock 30 seconds after the screen turns off"
<jpds> Yeah, that's kind of... daft.
<jpds> Would be better to lock, then after X amount of time, shut off the screen
<jpds> Oh well.
<seb128> what's the point to keep the screen on once it's locked?
<seb128> I like it better the current way
<jpds> seb128: Well, on my external monitor, it'd involve pressing the power button again.
<seb128> it means I can move the mouse when it's doing the fading effect to stop the idle timeout without having to enter my password
<jpds> seb128: OK, so this needs changing: http://people.canonical.com/~jpds/capture.png
<seb128> jpds, the UI you mean?
<jpds> seb128: "Extinction de l'ecran" should be "Immédiatement".
<seb128> is it?
<seb128> didn't we just say it was "idle time + that setting"
<jpds> seb128: Yeah, and "Extinction de l'ecran" needs to be part of the text label next to the drop-down.
<seb128> oh, I see what you mean
<seb128> can you open a bug about that? I think mpt is the one who came with the current strings,ui but I also know that the "idle + $setting" is confusing users for a long time
<jpds> Will do.
<seb128> thanks
<mpt> Hey, don't blame me for that chimera of a panel
<seb128> mpt, hey ;-)
<seb128> mpt, I just blamed you for the string jpds wants to see changed (and I was unsure it was your fault, I just took a guess ;-)
<jpds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1063682
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1063682 in gnome-screensaver "Screensaver settings GUI is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> So in French, should it be "Verouiller l'écran [immédiatement        :^] après extinction de l'ecran"? Is that where the menu belongs?
<seb128> mpt, the issue is that the "turn the screen after" is not an absolute value but a "when the screen is turned off + that time"
<mpt> oh, nasty
<seb128> sorry "turn the screen" -> "lock the screen"
<seb128> so "lock the screen after: 30 seconds" means ... lock the screen 30 seconds after it goes to suspend
<mpt> In that case, why doesn't "Lock screen after" become insensitive if "Turn screen off when inactive for" is set to "Never"?
<seb128> "bug" or "missing feature" :p
<mpt> I know I sketched a partial redesign in a bug attachment somewhere...
<seb128> bug #938076 I think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938076 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "[UIFe]Auto-lock on suspend is still needed when encrypting file system" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938076
<seb128> mpt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95941560/Brightness%20%26%20Lock.png
<mpt> that's the one :-)
<mpt> I see it doesn't solve this particular problem
<seb128> no, I'm not even sure why the current way is to add times for the lock setting
<seb128> we should maybe just make those 2 independent counters and let people lock their screen before it idles if they want
<jpds> seb128: Locking before turning off was the old behaviour in the past.
 * mpt scowls at dbus-daemon using 93% CPU
<didrocks> mpt: run by the lightdm user?
<mpt> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: do you know if we have a bug about that? I get it regularly as well ^
<didrocks> mpt: you can "just" kill the process and your life gets better, but it's still worrying
<mpt> didrocks, in a meeting a.t.m., but when I've finished, any way I can report a useful bug? strace or something?
<seb128> didrocks, not that I know about
<didrocks> mpt: I would say gdb it and bt full
<didrocks> mpt: to see where you are at in the process
<didrocks> (--pid=…)
<Trevinho> seb128, didrocks: I was thinking that we should drop libbamf0 (speaking for R)... and go with only libbamf3... Even if we actually don't really directly depend to gtk3 at all, but keeping both is not anymore needed
<Trevinho> the only package depending on that is ginn, but it can work with libbamf3 as well (i..e https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ginn/libbamf3/+merge/128463 )
<didrocks> Trevinho: ginn is depending on it
<didrocks> ah, would be fine then :)
<seb128> didrocks, mpt: ideally it would be nice to have a "dbus-monitor --session" log from the lightdm user, not sure how to run the command for that user though...
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks: looks fine to me, let's do that early next cycle
<didrocks> yeah, would be greta to have those info, maybe we need to ping robert tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, did you get the issue yourself as well?
<didrocks> seb128: I got it once until now
<Laney> perhaps you could grab DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS from /proc/<pid>/environ?
<didrocks> and I remember jason complaining about a new install and CPU full
<didrocks> maybe it was that one
<didrocks> (I only noticed it because the fun went crazy due to 100% on one core)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, or maybe sudo -u lightdm .. mights need to "chsh" first to put a valid login shell rather than /bin/false
<mpt> didrocks, up to you whether you think it's a better use of time to give me detailed gdb instructions, or to wait until you next experience it yourself :-)
<didrocks> mpt: yeah, maybe just kill it and I'll ensure now that I know I'm not the only one to look at it closely next time I hit it :)
<seb128> mpt, wait
<seb128> mpt, no, I don't have a good wait to get that log .. I guess sudo a "sudo strace -p <pid>" and get a bit of that log would be useful
<seb128> when <pid> is the pid of the dbus process eating cpu
<mpt> seb128, "sudo strace -p 1918 > ./dbus-daemon-cpu" produces an empty file. What am I doing wrong?
<pitti> mpt: strace outputs to stderr
<pitti> mpt: try sudo strace -p 1918 -o ./dbus-daemon-cpu
<pitti> or 2>./dbus-daemon-cpu
<pitti> but -o is usually easier and better if you run a new program under strace (to avoid mixing that program's and strace's stderr)
<Laney> updating empathy
<didrocks> Laney: on it already :)
<Laney> oh sweet
<didrocks> Laney: upstream pinged seb and I :)
<didrocks> nice release btw, fixing tons of bugs
<mpt> pitti, -o also gives an empty file, while 2> gives a file containing only "Process 1918 attached - interrupt to quit" "Process 1918 detached" :-)
<Laney> it is
<Laney> one or two I reported, which is why I noticed :P
<didrocks> build is almost finished, I just need to test then
<didrocks> ah, ok :-)
<Laney> looks like there might be a fix for the arm buildds
<Laney> maybe we'll get ffox/tbird/webkit again
<pitti> mpt: well, perhaps that process just doesn't actually do anything :)
<mpt> Hm, maybe it's waiting for a child process?
<pitti> s/perhaps//
<mpt> or maybe it's stuck in a loop that doesn't do anything with the kernel
<pitti> or just in a select() or sleep or anything
<pitti> right
<pitti> it can peg the CPU in computation without doing kernel/IO stuff
 * mpt remembers something he learned last week!!
<didrocks> Laney: seems to behave finely! Uploaded
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> better 'cos now I can queue it through
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-data-server/ubuntu used? it seems out of date
<chrisccoulson> ah, robert did the last upload
<seb128> chrisccoulson,  he probably forgot to commit,push
<chrisccoulson> lol @ http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2012/10/07/egyptian-parkour-fail/
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, after a simple reboot avahi-daemon starts spinning.
<seb128> tkamppeter, well, stop cupsd and network
<seb128> to see if that stops
<seb128> you should have no dbus backlog queued at this point
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have done so now: Stopped cupsd, keeps spinning, stopped network, keeps spinning, attached strace to avahi-daemon, log of some seconds (<10 sec): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1267347/.
<seb128> tkamppeter, well, you have something locally that spams requests for printing queues
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you pastebin a ps aux ?
<cyphermox> good morning
<chrisccoulson> right, exercise time
<chrisccoulson> i really don't feel like doing any today :/
<didrocks> Laney: I heard that we are using a pretty old empathy release, we should definitively take the latest and greatest that is now in the unapproved key :)
<psivaa> JohnLea_, ping
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, 3.6.0.3 already in the works for empathy? It's a fix for a build failure (but since 3.6.0.2 build IDK what happened)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: it's in unapproved
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: it's not a build failure, it's a warning
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ah OK
<didrocks> but I think if we enter this code, as it should return something and doesn't, it has high chance to crash :)
<bcurtiswx> yup
<bcurtiswx> I really liked having the online status icon as a part of the messaging menu icon. Is it a bug it's gone again?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: it's not a bug, it's the latest design bheavior
<didrocks> behavior*
<didrocks> it was confusing people
<JohnLea_> psivaa; pong
<psivaa> JohnLea_, i opened a couple of bugs, bug 1063711 and bug 1063787 against unity, i am not sure if i should assign them to Ayatana
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063711 in unity "Can not unlock password-less guest seessions once the screen locks due to timeout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063787 in unity "Can not enable timed screen lock without turning off the screen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063787
<seb128> psivaa, neither of those are unity bugs
<seb128> psivaa, the first one is a lightdm known issue (lock screen should be disabled in guest session, that fails sometime)
<seb128> psivaa, the second one is a gnome-control-center,gnome-settings-daemon,gnome-screensaver issue
<psivaa> seb128, ok thanks, ill reassign them
<seb128> psivaa, I did already
<psivaa> seb128, thanks
<tedg> seb128, It doesn't see we have a dep on gconf in the uccsconfigure session.
<tedg> seb128, Perhaps gotten via dep'ing on Unity?
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, would be nice if it was toggleable.
<seb128> tedg, oh, could be, I tried to uninstall gconf and looked at the list
<seb128> tedg, unity was on the list
<tedg> seb128, Ah, makes sense.  It did dep on gconf, I thought I hadn't fixed it :-)
<Laney> didrocks: "Fix build errors"> how come we didn't get them?!
<Laney> (empathy)
<Laney> or is it one of those C things where you get a warning but actually your stuff is totally fubared
<didrocks> Laney: it doesn't fix a build error, see bove ^
<didrocks> 16:39:16      didrocks | bcurtiswx: it's not a build failure, it's a warning
<didrocks> 16:39:33      didrocks | but I think if we enter this code, as it should return something and doesn't, it has high chance to crash :)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> yeah, one of those things indeed
<didrocks> that's what I specified on debian/changelog
<didrocks> on purpose
<didrocks> and didn't mention "build error" here
<Laney> i saw the upstream changelog first
<Laney> cheers
<didrocks> my changelog is better! :-)
<Laney> clearly :P
<didrocks> Laney: heh, no worry, I had the same reaction, that's why I pinged upstream about it first :)
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone!
<desrt> pitti: hey
<desrt> pitti: got quite a fun problem for you :)
<desrt> pitti: it would be really great if someone rewrote the type registration in pygobject
<desrt> it's pretty crackful at present
<desrt> it calls g_type_class_ref() and then adds interfaces and properties
<desrt> and it does it in a rather convoluted way to work around the fact that gobject doesn't like you doing that...
<desrt> it would be a lot easier if it did the type registration, added all the interfaces, then did the property installs from the class_init function...
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy, hope all is well.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: When do you think we can finalize our talk about bug 1035219 in the light of language/locales settings UI for quantal in GNOME Remix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in gnome-control-center "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<desrt> seb128: heads up: we made the choice to make 3 or 4 incompatible changes to glib under the premise of "we'll see if this breaks anything..."
<desrt> some changes mostly around object and class initialisation but also some signal changes...
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I really don't want to disable gnome's language selector; actually fixing accountsservice or whatever would be best
<jbicha> there are several usability problems with language-selector-gnome...and it isn't really GNOME so using it isn't really a very good solution for us
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I do respect that, but I think that what to do in GNOME Remix is actually a separate question. I'd like to handle the bug for quantal (and possibly precise) as regards the currently available GNOME desktops in Ubuntu. Then I'll be happy to help making it possible to use "Region and Language" in GNOME Remix. Please see comment #14 in the bug report.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: your solution is to disable one of the tabs in gnome's language panel & have us use language-selector-gnome
<GunnarHj> jbicha: My proposed solution _for quantal_ is to disable three of the tabs. ;-)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: that is already the case
<GunnarHj> jbicha: In Ubuntu yes, as long as you don't login selecting one of the GNOME session options.
<jbicha> Edubuntu isn't really recommending 12.10 for their audience because of LTSP/Unity 3D, bug 1036752, and related issues
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036752 in gnome-session "[quantal] [regression] Gnome Classic has no compiz plugins loaded" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036752
<jbicha> since the Remix uses packages from the Ubuntu archives without patching, I fail to see how you intend to special-case GNOME Classic
<jbicha> and the Remix also is shipping GNOME Classic for Quantal (but maybe not for 13.04)
<jbicha> what exactly is accountsservice doing wrong?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Accountsservice is doing just fine for Ubuntu. Language Support is more or less bug free. But before commenting on what accountsservice, g-c-c or any other package does "wrong", are you seriously suggesting that we'd make them compatible in quantal??
<GunnarHj> jbicha: It has been planned for several cycles to make "Region and Language" ready to use in Ubuntu, but nobody seems to have had time to do the job. And please believe me when I say that there are a few things to handle.
<jbicha> ok, so I think I'm willing to ship with this annoying bug so anything you can do to fix the language panel without cutting parts of it out is welcome
<jbicha> this isn't the only critical bug we have for the Remix; bug 1045914 is also bad
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045914 in ibus "Keyboard layout doesn't show in GNOME Shell session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045914
<jbicha> heading to lunch...
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hope the lunch was good.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Think I need some clarifications now:
<GunnarHj> 1. Exactly which is the annoying bug you talk about? That the current language isn't preselected?
<GunnarHj> 2. Are you talking about GNOME Remix only? Or what about those Ubuntu users who select e.g. GNOME Classic and have Language Support as well?
<GunnarHj> 3. You said that the Remix "uses packages from the Ubuntu archives without patching". I for one fail to see how that would be possible. I demonstrate in my PPA (https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/misc) a couple of more or less necessary modifications of the Ubuntu versions of g-c-c and g-s-d. Consequently I don't understand your hesitation as regards approving the proposed solution to bug 1035219. Or am I missing anyt
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in gnome-control-center "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<GunnarHj> hing?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: 1. Yes 2. Both, I think the Ubuntu GNOME Remix gets to more or less decide how GNOME Classic works as long as we are shipping it and it doesn't impact other flavors
<jbicha> 3. the Remix uses this script to build our images https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script
<GunnarHj> jbicha: IMHO the Ubuntu archive should include packages that work sensibly with standard Ubuntu at first hand, or else they shouldn't be there. That's currently not the case for gnome-session-fallback due to patch 10_keyboard_layout_on_unity.patch in g-c-c. So logically either the bug (showing four tabs instead of the Layouts tab only in a capplet named "Keyboards Layout") should be fixed, or the package removed from the ar
<GunnarHj> chive. Maybe shipped exclusively with GNOME Remix? I for one would prefer that the bug is fixed.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: The complete upstream "Region and Language" capplet cannot be used in Ubuntu without changes in e.g. g-c-c, g-s-d and accountsservice. The current design of that script does not change that fact.
<jbicha> Region & Language will be used in 13.04, right? so we can consider this a preview of that
<jbicha> gnome-session-fallback is only used by Ubuntu GNOME Remix & Edubuntu
<jbicha> hiding a bug is not the same as fixing it
<jbicha> I already said I believe I'm ok with shipping with that bug if it's really not possible to fix it sanely
<GunnarHj> jbicha: It was planned to use "Region and Language" in Oneiric, Precise and Quantal also. Maybe it will be used in 13.04 - you tell me.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Some users of other Ubuntu flavours are also using gnome-session-fallback of course, even if it's not included by default.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: You did not really answer my question #3 above, did you?
<jbicha> which part are we still confused on?
<jbicha> by "without patches" I mean we don't use a PPA; it's not that we're removing Ubuntu's patches so that there are two different versions of like GTK floating around depending on which Ubuntu you downloaded
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Without modifying some Ubuntu packages, you can't replace "Language Support with "Region and Language". Period. And that's true whether my proposed bug solution is accepted or not."
<GunnarHj> jbicha: i18n is a little more than the look of the GUI.
<jbicha> what do you mean "period"? You ran Ubuntu GNOME Remix Beta right? aren't we doing that already?
<GunnarHj> No. I failed to install it - couldn't proceed to the "Install Ubuntu" dialogue.
<jbicha> ok, how about the Try Ubuntu option?
<GunnarHj> But that wouldn't let me change things for testing, right?
<jbicha> you could stick it on a USB stick with persistant storage
<GunnarHj> Btw that didn't work either. The screen became a mess.
<jbicha> if you do that, you probably want to use precise's startup disk creator as I believe quantal's is still more or less broken
<GunnarHj> I don't follow you as regards sticking it on a USB. What's the difference between "with persistant storage" and installing it?
<tkamppeter> seb128, still there?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, I see that you found a patch for the avahi issue and doko said he's looking at it, good work!
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Did you see my latest question?
<tkamppeter> doko, thanks in advance for looking into the patch for the upload.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I only suggested the USB thing if the installer were broken
<GunnarHj> jbicha: But could you expand on the USB thing? I.e. how do I get all the files onto a USB without running the installer?
<jbicha> instead of making a live CD, you can make a live USB http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks, I'll try that, but probably not today (it's 23 pm in Sweden).
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Btw, am I the only one who have had problems with those ISOs?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I've not heard of your particular problem, do the regular quantal ISOs work for you?
<jbicha> you're welcome to file a bug, you can use ubuntu-gnome-meta if you can't find a better place
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Haven't tried any of them - working with a distupgrade from precise + updates. :-/
<robert_ancell> jbicha, still here?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: yes, hi!
<robert_ancell> jbicha, do you have an opinion on bug 1055359 - any opposition to just removing the attempt to stop GDM when uninstalling it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055359 in gdm "package gdm 3.5.92.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055359
<robert_ancell> or know any reason why that would be a good idea?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I was just asking darkxst on #ubuntu-gnome about that
<jbicha> did you know we have an #ubuntu-gnome channel?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nope
<robert_ancell> in there now
<jbicha> I agree that stopping gdm doesn't sound like a good idea
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-09
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell and RAOF , apw reported this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1063919 could you guys take a quick look? not sure where the problem might be.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1063919 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Additional flash to black at plymouth to X handoff" [Undecided,New]
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, ech
<robert_ancell> RAOF, afaict LightDM is continuing to do the right handshake with Plymouth, can you tell any further?
<RAOF> I've asked for some clarification, but if the dots remain across the flash then that's highly odd; the dots are just another part of the framebuffer, like the rest.
<RAOF> Oh, my. Final freeze really creeps up!
<cyphermox> yup
<jbicha> anyone interested in sponsoring ubuntu-docs?
<jbicha> well it's lp:ubuntu-docs and I'm going to bed
<jbicha> ooh, robert_ancell was piloting today
<jbicha> language pack deadline is at an annoying time of day
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hey pittmeister flash!
<pitti> lol
<pitti> ¡ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ ˙ɹɯ  ʎǝɥ
<RAOF> Dear sbuild: faster!
<RAOF> Or, rather, dear btrfs: please suck less, your features are enticing!
<RAOF> pitti: Out of idle curiosity, how do you find those unicode codepoints?
<pitti> RAOF: easy, I just turn my keyboard around
<pitti> or LANG=en_AU.UTF-8 :-)
<pitti> RAOF: nah, http://www.sevenwires.com/play/UpsideDownLetters.html
<sarnold> ah! it's all clear to me now!
<sarnold> flipping the _keyboard_ is a lot easier than flipping the monitor.
<pitti> sarnold: the monitors are already upside down in Australia, so it should be just fine for RAOF
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> pitti: And what do you suggest I do? :p
<TheMuso> Or to be more precise, how does up side down monitors help me deal with that text?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, I guess you need a plugin to play the speech synthesis in reverse? then you can hear Elvis or some aliens talking
<TheMuso> lol
<pitti> didrocks: I noticed this on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-desktop-quality: "[didrocks] test screensaver and inhibit: DONE"
<pitti> didrocks: where did you put that test?
<pitti> didrocks: I ask because I have written some as well, as a WI in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-q-add-test-coverage
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks: (aren't we great in coordinating?)
<didrocks> pitti: I sent them by email to jibel 4 months ago
<didrocks> he told me he would setup them
<pitti> ah, I guess I'll talk to him then
<didrocks> pitti: mine are integration tests
<pitti> didrocks: mine as well
<didrocks> argh, using keybindings, moving mouse?
<pitti> didrocks: I was thinking of stuffing them in UTAH, so I created the necessary meta-files around them
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/+junk/desktop-tests/files
<pitti> phone, brb
<pitti> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/+junk/desktop-tests/view/head:/tests/desktop-pm/gnome_screensaver.py
<pitti> didrocks: it wasn't much lost, no worries
<pitti> didrocks: I'm using xkl to simulate a key event
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I hope that you will have some parts you can reuse. Mines are more from user perspective (having timeouting and so on, not playing that much with dbus
<didrocks> but yeah, changing the gsettings keys :/
<pitti> didrocks: did you find a way to change that temoprarily somehow?
<pitti> didrocks: but anyway, I wanted integration tests as well, so actually changing them is what I want
<pitti> it resets them at the end, though
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I'll talk to jibel
<pitti> didrocks: merci!
<didrocks> pitti: de rien ;)
<didrocks> pitti: I sent him 3 set of tests
<didrocks> screensaver, dconf blame and unity services running at startup
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pitti et didrocks , comment allez-vous ?
<pitti> un peu fatigue, mais je vais bien, merci!
<pitti> my compose key is broken today, not amused
<pitti> gsettings are fine
<jibel> pitti, too much Taekwondo again ?
<pitti> jibel: it was quite intense yesterday, but I got up earlier again
<pitti> my wife will come back home today, so I need to get used to waking up early :)
<didrocks> ça va :)
<tsdgeos> anyone knows what might be causing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1043349 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1043349 in gnome-control-center "User Accounts reports wrong "Automatic Login" status when upgading from 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> jibel: so didrocks told me he sent you some screensaver tests a while ago; are they running in jenkins anywhere?
<seb128> hey pitti, hey desktopers
<pitti> jibel: I discovered that I also have a work item for screensaver tests and have them in a +junk branch, but they aren't rolled out to anywhere as I'm not yet sure how to get UTAH tests into jenkins
<pitti> bonjour seb128, c,a va?
<seb128> pitti, oui, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: s'il vous plai^t corriger ma compose key! :-)
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien!
<seb128> elle a quoi la compose key?
<pitti> I use "Scroll Lock"
<seb128> pitti, je *suis* bien
<seb128> (joking :p)
<pitti> and it has worked fine until today
 * seb128 hides
<pitti> seb128: err, really?
<seb128> no ;-)
<pitti> ah, *phew*
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> dude, it took me so long to figure this out! :-)
 * pitti hugs seb128 back
<seb128> ;-)
<RAOF> Yo, seb128!
<pitti> so anyway, control-center still shows the right compose key for me, it just stopped working
<seb128> pitti, compose broke today?! I don't think we changed anything
 * pitti blames RAOF
<seb128> RAOF, hey, how are you?
<RAOF> seb128: A bit tired, but otherwise ok. Yourself?
<jibel> pitti, uh, it vaguely remembers me something. didrocks sent me an email with it a while ago, one minute.
<seb128> RAOF, not fully awake yet (working on it through coffee) but good I think ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> jibel: no hurry, I was mostly wondering where they are running (if they are)
<pitti> seb128: do you know which component actually handles the compose key? in xev I just see the individual keys, but I wouldn't have a working version to compare against
<pitti> is that somewhere in Gdk?
 * RAOF has a sneaking suspicion that it's X
<pitti> org.gnome.libgnomekbd.keyboard options ['terminate\tterminate:ctrl_alt_bksp', 'grp\tgrp:shifts_toggle', 'Compose key\tcompose:sclk']
<seb128> pitti, I would say it's Xorg, though GTK let you choose input methods for e.g GtkTextView, not sure how that plays with compose
<pitti> RAOF: do you know whether the compose key setting should appear somewhere in xprop -root?
<pitti> (because it doesn't seem to be right now)
<jibel> pitti, so ... I forwarded you 2 emails from didrocks with 3 tests: dconf, screensaver and unity-services-startup
<RAOF> pitti: It's likely to want to be in _XKB_RULES_NAMES
<RAOF> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us,us", "dvorak,", "ctrl:nocaps,compose:menu"
<pitti> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us", "", ""
<pitti> that's what I suspected
 * pitti tries to wiggle the settings in g-c-c
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, something in GNOME isn't setting the options correctly.
<jibel> pitti, the tests are not running, because I was waiting for utah
<pitti> jibel: right, so was I
<pitti> jibel: I have mine UTAH-ified, but not sure where to submit them to
<pitti> jibel: d'accord, merci!
<pitti> so I wasn't missing something obvious
<jibel> pitti, neither am i. I'll need some utah training at uds
<pitti> RAOF, seb128: hm, so wiggling the setting in g-c-c helped
<pitti> très bien!
<seb128> pitti, did you get a g-s-d segfault today or something?
<pitti> no, I didn't; gsd hasn't crashed in ages
<pitti> anyway, I'll watch it, now that I know where to look
<pitti> seb128, RAOF: thanks!
<seb128> yw
<pitti> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "us,de,us", ",nodeadkeys,dvorak", "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,grp:shifts_toggle,compose:sclk"
<pitti> now it lokos correct again
<pitti> "looks"
<pitti> « î œ ø €  \o/
<pitti> jibel: mails> oh, d'exercice français :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so you use the autopilot bits; I just used xkl; otherwise these two look rather similar, so let's just take your's
<jibel> pitti, oh sorry, I can translate it if you wish
<pitti> jibel: nah, that's fine
<didrocks> pitti: well, I don't want to compare my crappy code with your awesome work, yours is better I think :)
<pitti> didrocks: I have a test that totem disables the idle handling, we could merge that
<didrocks> ahah, excellent!
<didrocks> pitti in french \o/
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> jibel: nicely done! :p
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, seems we are both blocked on being able to run UTAH tests in jenkins; once we do, we can merge those two and stick them in
<didrocks> yep :)
<pitti> didrocks: would you mind if I keep the xkl approach? much less code to carry around
<pitti> err, "xte"
<pitti> subprocess.check_call(['xte', 'key Shift_L'])
<pitti> it's using XTest, just like autopilot (I think), so the result ought to be the same
<pitti> didrocks: nice d-conf blame tests!
<didrocks> pitti: sure sure :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks!
<Laney> is there a webapp SRU planned?
<Laney> I really want to cherry-pick for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-firefox-extension/+bug/1060888
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1060888 in webapps-greasemonkey "Web app prompt appears on every single page load" [Undecided,In progress]
<Laney> hmm, maybe there's more changes needed for that
<seb128> Laney, why SRU? we are not hard frozen yet and the fix seems trivial, you can probably try to get it in still
<chrisccoulson> urgh, that is pretty hideous :(
<Laney> seb128: I was more asking whether it was planned to include it anyway
<Laney> like should I not bother trying to do an upload today
<Laney> chrisccoulson: yes, yes it is very annoying. I found that bug because I went to report it myself :-)
<seb128> Laney, I think they planned to get extra fixes in before release, whether they manage to be on time I don't know
<seb128> Laney, I would suggest to wait a few hours for Ken to be online if that's still ok timeline wise
<Laney> well, final freeze is today :P
<Laney> seb128: I'll test it and then see what ken says
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, <willcooke> seb128: yeah, we'll have some fixes I expect.  It was public holiday in the US yesterday so we've got a couple to get in
<seb128> Laney, they plan to roll some updates,fixes out today
<Laney> great
<Laney> can you ask that that one is included?
<seb128> Laney, testing of the fix is still appreciated though! ;-)
<seb128> Laney,
<seb128> <seb128> willcooke, you plan to get those out today right? ;-)
<seb128> <willcooke> seb128: that one is on the hit list
<seb128>  seb128: yes - today
<Laney> excellent </mr burns>
<didrocks> seb128: I think mterry will be best to do the change
<didrocks> seb128: the settings is still changed in the ui and loaded from it
<didrocks> but my feeling is that then, lightdm request again to account services to get the default session
<didrocks> and I'm not really sure how this work for every case
<didrocks> what is sure is that the initial patch is still called and change the session as it worked in the past
<didrocks> so the regression should come with recent changes
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, one easy "workaround" would be to ship an unity-2d.session or symlink in gnome-session
<seb128> or .desktop (or both)
<didrocks> seb128: doesn't work, we need in addition to that to have a Xsession script making the session name change
<didrocks> seb128: as some scripts are relying on the "ubuntu" as a session name
<didrocks> (or changing those as well, ensuring we don't miss one)
<seb128> didrocks, can we do an unity-2d with a /bin/false as test and unity as fallback?
<seb128> e.g force it to fallback to unity
<seb128> that should be trivial and lead to use "unity"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "ubuntu"
<seb128> unity-2->ubuntu-2d
<didrocks> seb128: hum, yeah, with a TryExec to false
<didrocks> let me try this
<didrocks> good idea
<didrocks> it should fallback to the default session
<didrocks> which is the one we want :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: that was a good idea… unfortunately, lightdm doesn't use TryExec anymore
<didrocks> it was working in the past, i'm sure of it
<didrocks> also, it means the people using the gnome remix will see the ubuntu session now :/
<seb128> damn lightdm
<didrocks> I bet it's the migration to the account services which caused it
<seb128> didrocks, can you reassign the bug to mterry with your hack attached? he knows lightdm's code better he might be able to help when he gets online
<didrocks> seb128: last idea, trying to see tryexec to foo
<didrocks> let's try that one first :)
<didrocks> seb128: not better :/
<seb128> :-(
<didrocks> reassigning to mterry
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> the issue with having ubuntu-2d session starting unity would be that there are some patches using DESKTOP_SESSION having to be rescope to use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<didrocks> I would have hope that we don't do that in a hurry :)
<didrocks> oh on the bug:
<didrocks>  - replace "XSession=ubuntu-2d" by "XSession=ubuntu"
<didrocks> maybe that's what account services is using
<didrocks> let me search for that one :)
<didrocks> I see one! let's try :)
<didrocks> no, that code isn't used :/
<didrocks> I guess there is a second call to accountsservice at some point
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i hate compiz
<chrisccoulson> brb
<smspillaz> pitti: hey do you have that bug you filed yesterday handy ?
<pitti> smspillaz: yes, bug bug 1063617
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063617 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063617
<pitti> smspillaz: and hello, how are you?
<smspillaz> cheerios
<smspillaz> okaaayish
<smspillaz> how are you ?
<pitti> quite fine, just a bit tired
<pitti> at least the bug is reproducible now
<smspillaz> yeah strange for some reason I fixed something quite unrelated and can't get it anymore
<smspillaz> I'm just going to revert my fix to the unrelated thing and check
<smspillaz> I have a feeling I probably worked around it accidentally
<pitti> smspillaz: it seems that something sets those gsettings keys after compiz evaluates them for its own config
<smspillaz> right, it unsets them in fact
<smspillaz> and its compiz doing it, I checked
<smspillaz> but I wasn't sure why
<pitti> smspillaz: maybe unset for some, but not for all
<pitti> ['disabled']
<smspillaz> right, just the integrated keys
<pitti> that's not unset, that's set
<pitti> the default is []
<smspillaz> nah, its 'disabled'
<smspillaz> I checked, its calling g_settings_reset
<smspillaz> or whatever it is
<jbicha> seb128: good morning, could you sponsor lp:ubuntu-docs?
<pitti>     <key type="as" name="lower">
<pitti>       <default>[]</default>
<pitti>       <summary>Lower window below other windows</summary>
<pitti>     </key>
<pitti> smspillaz: ^
<seb128> jbicha, hey, can do!
<smspillaz> pitti: well, in any case, its compiz doing the setting of those keys :)
<pitti> smspillaz: indeed; thanks in advance for looking at this!
<smspillaz> np
<smspillaz> its just taking me a while because I'm trying to figure out how to separate out of the bit of the code in question for test
<pitti> smspillaz: I did a very simple check -- su to a fresh user, run dbus-launch xvfb-run bash, and the tried to alternate "compiz" with the gsettings set stuff
<pitti> smspillaz: with that, compiz never changed any of the keys
<pitti> but in that you can't run "unity" due to missing 3D stuff
<pitti> it seems it needs some more environment
<smspillaz> damn, I can't reproduce it anymore even with my old stack
<pitti> smspillaz: you are trying with trunk or with current quantal?
<smspillaz> trunk. I was able to get it yesterday with taht
<smspillaz> *that
<smspillaz> just hunting through the code to see where this could occurr anyways
<mvo> glatzor: do you think  lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/lp1058038  is ok for a workaround for now? until the real python issue is fixed?
<mvo> glatzor: eh, actually, there is no python fix (patch got rejected)
<dpm> hey all, could someone help me with bug 1049025 ? It's been marked as Fix Released, but there hasn't been any upload that fixed the issue or an explanation about how and whether it's been actually fixed. I can still reproduce it, but I haven't got permissions to set it back to New. Could someone have a look at it, and if it makes sense, revert it to New?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049025 in libreoffice "Can't select text/highlight using mouse" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049025
<dpm> Thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<seb128> dpm, hey, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, today is a good day to do upload with updated translations for things that don't use langpacks right?
<dpm> hey seb128, yeah, today it's translations fest day :)
<seb128> dpm, is there anything desktopish on that list out of those: shared-mime-info xdg-user-dirs language-selector update-notifier?
<Laney> mvo: hey, how do I read this command-not-found data? (just to sanity check some entries?)
<Laney> arch|component|binarypackage|executables,in,this,package?
<dpm> seb128, I think that mostly covers it. The rest should be taken care of by the installer and docs teams. Here's the list, which we reduced to the most essential things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationDeadline - oh, an important one is also unity-firefox-extension, but I'm not sure who'll do the fetching and integration on that one. I've been talking to KenVandine and zaspire about that one
<didrocks> seb128: oh oh, we are tuesday!
<didrocks> seb128: early meeting reminder day :)
<seb128> dpm, yeah, talk to kenvandine and,or chrisccoulson
<mvo> Laney: yeah, exactly like this, sorry that its relatively large, there was a stale mirror on bignay that caused it to not update for a while
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, too late, sent it this morning while you were playing with lightdm ;-)
<Laney> np
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but it's not fair! :)
<seb128> didrocks, :-p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, I still see the chat button on, were there any progress on that front? :)
<didrocks> also quick filter once more disappeared :/
<seb128> desrt, hey
<smspillaz> pitti: ugh, yeah this thing is going to take me about a week
<smspillaz> just figuring out how to get the tests in place
<smspillaz> the original integration code from the gconf days was not well thought out
<seb128> smspillaz, can't you do a quick fix for quantal and then refactor and test in trunk?
<smspillaz> seb128: not reallly, the fix itself is actually quite complex
<smspillaz> I need to make the backend smarter about handling cases where an integrated key has one vaue and a compiz key has another
<smspillaz> refactoring for test isn't a problem. I can get tests in place right now actually
<smspillaz> so yeah, the fix is complicated, testing it not so much
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well I guess that will be for a SRU at best then...
<smspillaz> isn't it desktop infrastructure freeze ?
<seb128> no, today is hard freeze
 * smspillaz was thinking of taking a holiday soon
<didrocks> I wonder if the switch + revert that Mirv experienced in compiz isn't due to that ^
<seb128> desktop infra freeze was last week
<smspillaz> didrocks: eh, the integration code is a bit fragile really
<seb128> smspillaz, well take your holidays when you feel like doing that, you shouldn't look to much at bugs and such for that
<seb128> smspillaz, that bug while annoying is not a release blocker and it can wait a few extra weeks
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> I might just submit the fix for not writing out plugins-with-set-keys all the time now
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, we only saw it with compiz and ted was blaming dconf, but I think that can be the real cause :)
<didrocks> anyway, no hurry I think
<smspillaz> since that was getting in the way of me debugging it
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, I think I know what it is. I think there's a case where if you have a compiz key set to $X and an integrated key set to $Y (eg, through the migration script or whatever), if something triggers an update notification on the compiz key it will overwrite the gnome key
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, hence the "it reverted to the previous value"
<didrocks> more than possible
<smspillaz> since I can definitely see a case where that can happen
<didrocks> makes sense
<smspillaz> in any case, I need to make it so that gnome keys have priority over this stuff, although I only want reading an inconsistent compiz key to reset the compiz key back to the gnome key when its inconsistent with the gnome key and not every time the key is read
<smspillaz> and that isn't exactly straightforward to do at the moment
<seb128> smspillaz, how come e.g pitti gets those keys having different values?
<seb128> he seems to hit the bug randomly without doing config changes
<Mirv> might be that the switch + revert was indeed the case sam was mentioning
<didrocks> Mirv: I think so, we only saw it on compiz keys, right?
<didrocks> Mirv: never on the default launcher or anything else IIRC
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, only on a couple of compiz keys
<Sweetshark> dpm: Could you try it with the ubuntu-proposed version? I set the bug back to fix commited, bug 1049025 comment 15 seemed to have been a bit overambitioned when setting it to released.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049025 in libreoffice "Can't select text/highlight using mouse" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049025
<dpm> Sweetshark, I just did after I noticed 3.6.2 in -proposed, and it seems to have fixed it \o/
<dpm> I'll add a comment to the bug
<Sweetshark> dpm: and please also do some prayers that 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu3 finishes on armhf
 * dpm lights up some candles
<seb128> mvo, hey, do you plan an update-notifier upload before release (asking before looking at if it needs an upload for translations update)
<mvo> seb128: not currently but I can look at this later today hopefully
<seb128> mvo, do you want me to look at it? (do you have clever magic or do you just download a .po set from launchpad and rename,copy them manually)?
<mvo> seb128: just download from LP and use "mmv"
<mvo> seb128: but I guess nowdays it would make sense to use a LP i18n branch nowdays I guess, not sure why we don't do that :/
<seb128> mvo, "mmv"? /me learns a new command
<seb128> mvo, yeah, I was thinking the same, I just don't want to experiment with that feature today
<mvo>        mmv - move/copy/append/link multiple files by wildcard patterns
<mvo> seb128: :)
<seb128> mvo, want me to do the update-notifier update? I did some others already, I can do it as well
<mvo> seb128: I'm in various calls today, so if you have time that would be cool, if not I will do my best
<seb128> mvo, oh ok, I use rename ... rename s#language-selector-## *.po
<seb128> mvo, works as well ;-)
<seb128> mvo, will do it, thanks
<mvo> seb128: aha, nice - learned a new command, i used mmv, seems like they are doing roughly the same
<glatzor> mvo, the patch was rejected by upstream?
<mvo> glatzor: yes, they said *never* change the fsencoding after starting
<mvo> glatzor: because of stuff like sys.path that gets initialized very early and if that is is in a different encoding on startup than its later things will fail
<didrocks> mterry: hey, how are you?
<mterry> didrocks, hello!  good
<didrocks> mterry: great! I hope it will still be good, we noticed a regression in lightdm in the way session transition is handled :)
<didrocks> mterry: you know that we remove the ubuntu-2d session I guess :)
<didrocks> and I used the same trick (and it was working around FF) so that "if session == ubuntu-2d -> session = ubuntu"
<didrocks> seems it doesn't work anymore and the logs still shows it's trying to open (and fail) the ubuntu-2d session if this is what you last logged with
<mterry> Hmm
<mterry> Seems bd
<mterry> bad
<didrocks> it is :/
<mterry> This is your bug 1059137
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059137 in lightdm "Cannot login after un upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (ubuntu-2d)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059137
<didrocks> I tried to poke a little bit at it, looking at where the dmrc was loaded and what was executed, but I'm afraid to miss some cases like autologin and so on
<didrocks> mterry: exactly, please look at my comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1059137/comments/21
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1059137 in lightdm "Cannot login after un upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (ubuntu-2d)" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> I bet that the account services is coming into play
<lamalex> chrisccoulson, have you tried to set up a canonical mail account with the thunderbird in Q?
<mterry> didrocks, will look into this; I wish robert_ancell were online
<didrocks> mterry: thanks! yeah, it's really something which will be good to sneak in :)
<mterry> didrocks, ooh, I'm guessing we just have to patch the accounts service bit in the same file
<mterry> didrocks, looks like you didn't happen to try that
<mterry> didrocks, load_accounts_service in user.c
<seb128> mterry, hey, how are you? had a good W.E? did you visit Boston Summit?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, briefly
<mterry> seb128, was nice to see desrt and jbicha and other people that I recognized but did not remember the names of  :)
<didrocks> mterry: oh right, this can work
<didrocks> mterry: I'm still puzzled that we are using .dmrc and this service :)
<seb128> mterry, hehe ... let's see if you will remember them next time ;-)
<seb128> mterry, you need to come to GUADEC for an harder challenge :p
<mterry> didrocks, I know...  It's because not all desktop environments that lightdm supports support dmrc
<mterry> seb128, I will not.  My mind is a sieve for names
<didrocks> mterry: want to give it a shot at patching this one?
<mterry> seb128, unless they have name tags at GUADEC...?
<didrocks> mterry: it's still time for finale :)
<seb128> mterry, they do ;-)
<didrocks> (the gates are closing, but we can push it! :p)
<mterry> didrocks, sure, is there a trivial way to test it without actually doing an upgrade?  tell accounts service I'm unity-2d?
<didrocks> mterry: what I did is cp the ubuntu.desktop to ubuntu-2d.desktop
<didrocks> then log in
<didrocks> then, getting on ui :p Ctrl + alt + t (compiz is running)
<didrocks> gnome-session-quit
<mterry> ah ok
<didrocks> and done! I logged once! :)
<seb128> mterry, didrocks: I did it using d-feet
<seb128> mterry, just go to org.freedesktop.Accounts User1000 (or your id), .User -> SetXSession
<mterry> yup
<didrocks> better to ensure you are in a real state, no?
<didrocks> like with dmrc + account services :)
<seb128> well I edited both
<didrocks> I'm afraid of bad surprises :p
<didrocks> ok ;)
<seb128> that worked in my vm for testing
<mterry> seb128, didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1269350/ seemed to work for me
<didrocks> mterry: \o/
<mterry> didrocks, I'll push now anyway for time reasons, but if you could double confirm, I'd appreciate it (unless you're super busy, but when has that ever been true, amiright?)
<seb128> mterry, excellent
<didrocks> mterry: can do, one sec
<didrocks> mterry: so you remove the dmrc part?
<mterry> didrocks, no
<seb128> mterry, busy?  us? never...
<didrocks> mterry: you do from the patch :)
<mterry> didrocks, I just move the code to a function that runs both the dmrc and accountsservice bits
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks>      load_dmrc (user);
<didrocks>      load_accounts_service (user); // overrides dmrc values
<didrocks> -> no kidding why it was overriden :p
<mterry> :)
<didrocks> testing, brb
<didrocks> mterry: it seems to excellently work! :)
<mterry> didrocks, yay!  Sorry I broke your patch.  I wasn't aware of it at the time
<didrocks> mterry: no worry, we got it sorted before finale, that's already a start :)
<seb128> I wonder of mterry and desrt are making a joined effort to break didrocks' code in turn
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's a plague :)
<didrocks> they try it and play with it :)
<Laney> subject: [ubuntu/quantal] webkit 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Laney> \o/
<bcurtiswx> anyone here who uses two monitors try dragging a window to maximize on the rightmost monitor
<bcurtiswx> mine always goes to the leftmost monitor
<bcurtiswx> my setup is main monitor on left side
<popey> bcurtiswx, your monitors are different sizes?
<bcurtiswx> popey, yes
<popey> bcurtiswx, and it incorrectly maximises on the smaller one?
<Laney> oh yeah I've had that
<popey> Bug #947025
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 947025 in ayatana-design "Windows maximize on the wrong monitor (dup-of: 751605)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947025
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 751605 in compiz "Multi-monitor - Windows maximize on the wrong monitor" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751605
<Laney> I think it's when the window unmaximises and is bigger than the target monitor
<popey> annoying++
<Laney> it pings back to where it came from
<bcurtiswx> popey, thx :)
<popey> it just needs to overhang the small monitor a tiny bit
<popey> most annoying bug in 12.04 for me
<bcurtiswx> Ah i see that overhang..
<Laney> I don't see that it has to go onto the second monitor
<Laney> going off the screen /at all/ (usually at the bottom) does it here
<mterry> seb128, what about bug 1059576 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059576 in unity-firefox-extension "Integration script prompt leads to untrusted download" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059576
<mterry> or maybe I should ask kenvandine ? ^
<seb128> mterry, yeah, better to ask ken
<mterry> Bugging the heck out of me
<seb128> mterry, of go directly to the webapps guys and check it's planned on their list for today
<kenvandine> mterry, where are you seeing that?
<kenvandine> you shouldn't see any prompt
<kenvandine> that was fixed in aptdaemon over the weekend
<mterry> kenvandine, right after clicking "Install" when prompted by firefox
 * mterry checks if updates are available
<kenvandine> and why would universe be untrusted?
<Laney> speaking of webapps, did mdeslaur's security concerns get addressed?
<kenvandine> yes
<mterry> seb128, I did yesterday, but not response yet
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^
<Laney> great
<seb128> mterry, yesterday was an US holiday so some of the guys were missing, try again?
<mterry> kenvandine, am I using the wrong site?  I've been testing with gmail
<kenvandine> mterry, those packages come from universe
<kenvandine> mterry, it is installing a package from universe, not actually downloading anything from the web
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah, I have the aptdaemon with the supposed fix
<kenvandine> and you've restarted?
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah
<mterry> kenvandine, so it works for you?
<kenvandine> yes
<mterry> :-/
<kenvandine> finally
<mterry> I'll talk to webapps guys
<kenvandine> but regardless, i am confused why it says untrusted for you
<kenvandine> even if you get prompted, why would packages from universe be untrusted?
<kenvandine> mterry, apt-cache policy unity-webapps-launchpad
<kenvandine> mterry, make sure the candidate is from universe
<mterry> kenvandine, uninstalled, from universse
<mterry> same for the gmail one
<kenvandine> ok, so whatever is making it think it is untrusted
<kenvandine> is probably the same reason you are getting prompted
<kenvandine> the aptdaemon whitelist stuff has some protection
<kenvandine> the whitelist is for unity-webapps-* from universe
<kenvandine> mterry, if you install unity-webapps-launchpad with apt-get
<kenvandine> does it prompt you for an untrusted package?
<didrocks> launchpad & youtube doesn't work for me
<didrocks> (the webapps integration)
<kenvandine> :(
<didrocks> gmail does work
<kenvandine> didrocks, flaky...
<didrocks> yeah :/
<didrocks> ah, g+ appeared and not no…
<didrocks> now*
<didrocks> waow
<didrocks> let me screenrecord that
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/open_gmail_through_indicator_message.ogv
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time, if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-10-09 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<kenvandine> meeting time already...
<mterry> These meetings get so fast after FF  :)
<didrocks> mterry: want to make it longer so that you get for your money? :p
<mterry> didrocks, I think we've experimented plenty with longer feature periods  :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: jbicha and I have talked quite a lot about bug 1035219, but not agreed on anything yet. This is from yesterday: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gunnarhj/jbicha-gunnarhj-gnome-disc-121008.txt
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in baltix "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe you can help decide which one of us is the most obstinate. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, I think that if one of the GNOME "remix" flavors want to have a broken functionality it's their call at the end...
<seb128> GunnarHj, we should really go with the upstream UI and make it work next cycle, I hope we can have good discussion at UDS about that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Agree on both. But it disturbs me that the broken functionality affect also those who didn't use the Remix ISO.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right it's not the default desktop though and language-selector is still installed and you can easily run it on an Ubuntu install with GNOME added
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's only the GNOME remix which misses it
<seb128> dpm, still around?
<dpm> seb128, yes
<seb128> dpm, do you remember if something in the yelp stack need langpack exports as well?
<seb128> it used to be the case but I think it was when we customized the start page from there
<GunnarHj> seb128: Please note that if you install standard Ubuntu and then the gnome-session-fallback package and then pick one of the GNOME session options when logging in, the Keyboard Layout capplet includes tabs that don't work properly. That's what the bug is about.
<dpm> seb128, I think you're right, we don't need to do those exports anymore, but let me check with kelemengabor, he's pretty clued up about these things
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, it has potential to confuse some users but:
<seb128> - it's not the default desktop
<dpm> seb128, hm, he's not online, but I think I'm pretty certain that we don't need the yelp exports
<seb128> - it's well hidden in some system settings pane
<seb128> - language selector is still available for those users and work
<seb128> dpm, ok, I think it's not needed either, if you check and it turns out to be needed let me know tomorrow and we can try to sneak that in still
<seb128> GunnarHj, so I don't like it much but at the same time it's not the only issue we have and it's not the end of the world...
<dpm> seb128, ack, thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, we should fix that for good next cycle though
<seb128> dpm, thank you! ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: True, it's not the most serious bug you can think of. Still annoying (and unnecessary, I think). Well, well...
<seb128> GunnarHj, I could write a book about annoying bugs existing in Ubuntu ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Unfortunately I believe you. :(
<pitti> don't we call that bugs.lp.net?
<seb128> pitti, that's not a book, that's an encyclopedia rather
<kenvandine> that's more like a library
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, well, since it *includes* a library it's probably bigger than that ;-)
<bcurtiswx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269690/
<seb128> bcurtiswx, hi
<bcurtiswx> seb128, hi
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that would be something for mvo (or maybe chrisccoulson)
<seb128> though I updated update-notifier but only for translations, there is no code change in that diff
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<bcurtiswx> seb128, maybe it was a bad timing on my part, i tried another update/upgrade and it cured itself
<cyphermox> moo
<cyphermox> disregard me, I was just being laggy
<chrisccoulson> moo? that's the sound i like to hear from my steak
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I hope they have something else than fish in Copenhagen ;-)
<mdeslaur> ugh, fish, yuck
<seb128> exactly!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, me too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i could survive a UDS week without eating steak at least once
<chrisccoulson> although, i have to eat small steaks now ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, count on the steak^Wteam dinner, I'm sure Jason will do what is humanly possible for it ;-)
<mdeslaur> mmmm....steak...
<chrisccoulson> :)
<cyphermox> mmm.. steak
<cyphermox> I can't ever get good steak in Quebec, somehow
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, you suck ... just saying ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, nice to see you too
<seb128> robert_ancell, ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, there package, take that one tarball you had to update, you will get quite some more work, enjoy
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> there packagers*
<robert_ancell> ?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the gnome-games split
<robert_ancell> oh
<seb128> hate when something easy to build is becoming a stack of sources
<robert_ancell> or being much more consistent with everything else
<seb128> yeah, I hated when gnome-utils did it as well, that's consistent :p
<robert_ancell> are you going to tell me you liked GNOME2 better as well ;)
<robert_ancell> damn kids making progress. get off my lawn!
<seb128> well, GNOME2 was alright, nothing compared to GNOME1 though
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> pff, you should have seen GNOME0
<seb128> oh, kids listen, grandpa is talking
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, so I see you broke telepathy
<seb128> what? me? never
<czajkowski> seb128: surely never breaks anything :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ see!
<robert_ancell> It makes me feel less bad about breaking things when I see seb doing it too
<seb128> robert_ancell, I ask for proofs
<robert_ancell> it floated to the top of errors.ubuntu.com and you were the last uploader
<seb128> nah
<robert_ancell> sure I didn't dig much further
<seb128> yeah, it's desrt/slangasek's fault
<robert_ancell> hah, redirected blame!
<seb128> it's the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR stuff not playing nicely with apparmor
<desrt> hi.
<desrt> apparmor is not my fault :)
<seb128> desrt, well, apparmor didn't like that libdconf tries to open the db in RW OCREATE
<desrt> it doesn't.
<desrt> it opens a shared memory region as such
<desrt> and it always did that...
<desrt> but because some path changed due to a complicated system change that applications have absolutely no business even knowing the existence of, the apparmor rules need to be rewritten
<seb128> they have been,are
<desrt> good :)
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: armhf did successfully build.
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, \o/
 * Sweetsha1k disperses all the evil demons lurking around waiting to cause me coronary attacks.
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: Java JIT compiliation is lame, look at LibreOffice packages on Ubuntu. Thats were true (black) magic happens. </sarc>
<Sweetsha1k> ogra_: thanks for taking care of bug 1062448 on ubuntu-meta.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062448 in ubuntu-meta "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in lucene::index::IndexFileNames::fileNameFromGeneration()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062448
 * Sweetsha1k will then proceed to award himself some nice builder for the next cycle. Ordering a 2*opteron6272/32GB RAM machine tomorrow.
<TheMuso> seb128: Thanks for your action on bug 1056300
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056300 in ubiquity "If a GTK application quits the main loop and restarts it again, accessibility is lost." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056300
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, how are you?
<seb128> TheMuso, yw
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks for tracking the commit down ;-)
<mterry_> robert_ancell, is there a tests/data/remote-sessions directory that you forgot to commit to lightdm bzr?
<robert_ancell> mterry_, on trunk?
<mterry_> robert_ancell, oh on trunk I see it.  Hm
<TheMuso> seb128: No problem.
<TheMuso> And I am well thanks.
<jono> Sweetsha1k, hey
<jono> Sweetsha1k, are you getting no menus in LO?
<bcurtiswx> jono, libreoffice? want me to check mine?
<jono> bcurtiswx, sure
<jono> that would be great
<bcurtiswx> jono, any specific one. like writer, calc?
<bcurtiswx> writer has menu's
<bcurtiswx> jono, the main window has menu's and so does calc
<jono> bcurtiswx, neither seems to work for me
<bcurtiswx> libreoffice-writer: Installed: 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu3
<jono> bcurtiswx, aha, it seems Impress doesnt for me
<jono> but Writer does
<jono> can you try Impress?
<bcurtiswx> jono, Impress menu's work
<jono> odd
<jono> now it works
<jono> it seems like a focus issue for me
<bcurtiswx> unity issue then?
<jono> seems soi
<jono> so
<jono> thanks bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> jono, yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-10
<bryceh> is there a way to change the session to log into from the console (ie when no keyboard available when on login screen)
<bryceh> nm, found it
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti. How are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how are you?
<pitti> hmm, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/quantal-fixes-report.html
<pitti> didrocks: missing the old days of uploading unity? :-)
 * pitti has to watch out for seb128 now
<didrocks> pitti: right, I'm mostly sponsoring now
<didrocks> well rather…
<didrocks> fixing and then sponsoring
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<didrocks> pitti: it's weird
<didrocks> pitti: even timo has 3
<pitti> (I again forgot what this means in French)
<didrocks> I think this doesn't count -proposed
<pitti> no, it doesn't
<RAOF> pitti: I've got a colord upload for you soon :)
<pitti> RAOF: ack; updating sid chroot
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so as I upload most of my things to -proposed :p
 * pitti pings bdmurray about that
<pitti> didrocks: see, I win by not playing it safe!
<pitti> . o O { way to go for a QA guy }
<didrocks> pitti: that's totally unfair :)
 * didrocks hugs pitti
 * pitti takes the "cheater" penalty card
<didrocks> heh ;)
<pitti> well, I don't care about -proposed for arch:all packages
<pitti> but I also didn't use it for things like gvfs, where it would make sense to some degree (no arch skew uninstallability, though)
<pitti> but oh well, in a cycle or so everything will go there anyway
<didrocks> yep ;)
<pitti> RAOF: FAOD, should I upload colord to Debian already, or will you ping me once it's ready?
<RAOF> pitti: I'll ping you once it's ready.
<RAOF> pitti: There's an extra fix on top of the -4 I've got tagged that should be uploaded.
<pitti> RAOF: ack, thanks
<MCR1> duflu, smspillaz: Hi :) Have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/128745 ?
<duflu> MCR1: No, I'm probably not reviewing anything today
<MCR1> duflu, smspillaz: It is a one line fix disallowing to select the "Fade to Desktop" and "Show Desktop" plug-ins if Unity runs
<MCR1> because Unity got its own code to show the desktop...
<MCR1> I think it is a quite nice solution to multiple bugs
<seb128> Sweetshark, libreoffice made it to quantal proper (built on all arches), well done! ;-)
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> what would be the best way to remove a repository from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ from code?
<rodrigo_> I have added the repo via aptdaemon's AddRepository, but there's not RemoveRepository
<glatzor> rodrigo_, How fast do you need the API?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, like for today :)
<glatzor> rodrigo_, call --system --dest com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties --path / com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties.RemoveSource "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com precise main"
<rodrigo_> glatzor, oh cool!
<rodrigo_> glatzor, but, your question was because you're planning to add it to aptdaemon's dbus interface?
<seb128> rodrigo_, you can probably system("apt-add-repository -r ...") as well :p
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, was going to do that if there wasn't a better alternative
<glatzor> rodrigo_, some years ago I wanted to port software-properties to aptdaemon (when it was still using sudo at those times). But somebody was faster by adding a Dbus interface to software-properties itself
<rodrigo_> calling the dbus method glatzor mentions should be better
<rodrigo_> glatzor, it would make a lot of sense in aptdaemon's, as that is used on debian also, right?
<glatzor> rodrigo_, no. Debian moved away from the whole Ubuntu python-apt based stack
<glatzor> rodrigo_, they are using packagekit now - with tons of regressions
<rodrigo_> glatzor, ah
<glatzor> rodrigo_, now they don't even have a gui to remove source :)
<rodrigo_> debian users do it on the terminal, you know :D
<glatzor> rodrigo_, thy also replaced software-center by gpk-application
<glatzor> rodrigo_, that is true. Even the maitainers of the gnome desktop package don't update theirs systems with the packagekit updater
<glatzor> so it was kind of non decision
<rodrigo_> :D
<glatzor> rodrigo_, It would make sense to promote a PackageKit method to disable repos
<rodrigo_> glatzor, yes
<glatzor> rodrigo_, where do you need this method?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, it's an app I'm writing, an installer
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you are not allowed to talk about it?
<rodrigo_> glatzor, I think I am, but let me check 1st :)
<rodrigo_> glatzor, no, I'm not sorry :(
<glatzor> rodrigo_, your secret thing will use aptdaemon for installing?
<rodrigo_> yes
<pitti> salut seb128, ça va?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_, how are things?
<rodrigo_> hey pitti
 * pitti waves Servus to glatzor
<rodrigo_> pitti, I'm fine, and you?
<glatzor> juhu pitti !
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'm great, thanks!
<glatzor> pitti, your a getting a real Bavarian!
<glatzor> you are
<pitti> aaargh nooo aargh
<pitti> (1) I look crap in Lederhosen, (2) I never went to the Wiesn, (3) I can't hide my accent, (4) I don't vote CSU :)
<glatzor> power through assimilation! my girlfriend said "grüß gott" by accident at her last visit at "home" in Brandenburg, too
<pitti> glatzor: I'm fine with "Servus", but I refuse to say "grüß gott"; I'm an atheist, and it would feel like Blasphemy
<glatzor> pitti, you cannot be an atheist by living in Bavaria. You have to believe in god if you see the Bavarian beauty!
<rodrigo_> what does "grüß gott" mean?
<glatzor> pitti, Der liebe Herr gott is all around :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: literally, "greet god"
<glatzor> rodrigo_, it is Bavarian and is a short form of "dem gott zu grüße"
<pitti> rodrigo_: but it's really the Bavarian way of saying "Good day" or "hello"
<rodrigo_> ah, it's probably the same reason why we say "adios" for bye in spanish, which would mean "to god"
<rodrigo_> lots of catholic roots in Europe :D
<pitti> glatzor: fun thing is, when I'm in a Biergarten or pub with some friends here, we are usually some 6 or 7 people from East Germany and one West German guy from Oldenburg :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: oooh - "a dios", that makes sense
<pitti> languages are fun
<rodrigo_> pitti, yeah, not sure if that's the root, but I guess so
<pitti> in fact, just two days ago I had this enlightenment in the kitchen where I suddenly realized why the plural of "Monsieur" is "Messieurs" and what it actually means
<pitti> thanks to the couple of French lessons I've done now :)
<rodrigo_> glatzor, s-p's RemoveSource should work, right?
<rodrigo_> so if I'm getting weird python backtraces, is because I'm making the call incorrectly, right? :)
 * glatzor waves mvo
<glatzor> rodrigo_, indeed. there aren't any security checks in the software-properties dbus API :/
<glatzor> rodrigo_, It is just a way to access the internal API of software-properties
<mvo> hey glatzor
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you have to use the complete line (including the comment)
<rodrigo_> glatzor, ah, that's it, the comment
<glatzor> rodrigo_, take a look at aptsources.sourceslist.SourceEntry.str()
<glatzor> rodrigo_, you have to match the return value of this method
<RAOF> pitti: Please let slip the dogs of colord; the debian/0.1.21-4 tag should be good to go.
<pitti> RAOF: ack, doing now
<mhr3> seb128, is it known that gvfsd-http leaks quite a bit?
<mhr3> miso      6153  0.0  8.7 1588040 352324 ?      Sl   Oct08   0:23 /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-http --spawner :1.7 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1
<mhr3> yes, that's 350mb resident memory
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, salut
<seb128> pitti, sorry I was out for some errands and I got lunch on the way as well
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> mhr3, not known I think no...
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! just back from lunch
<seb128> pitti, same here ;-)
<pitti> seb128: now back to writing g-s-d power tests
<seb128> g-s-d tests \o/
<pitti> seb128: fun thing is, the very first test I tried to write uncovered a bug
<seb128> oh, nice
<pitti> suspending on the configured idle timeout doesn't actually work
<pitti> I was pulling my hair out to see what's wrong with my test
<pitti> seb128: it's fixed in upstream master, but not in 3.4.2 yet
<seb128> seems like a bug worth trying to fix for release?
<pitti> oh, right, we have 3.4
<pitti> it's fixed in 3.6
<pitti> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=668703
<ubot2> Gnome bug 668703 in power "Blanking only works right when gsettings align" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pitti> not exactly trivial patch, though
<cyphermox> morning'
<seb128> pitti, could be better for SRU then...
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128: good, you?
<seb128> cyphermox, good as well, thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> time to get started on srus
<cyphermox> or finished, rather
<seb128> nah
<seb128> SRUs are never finished ;-)
<cyphermox> I mean the ones that were started ;)
<cyphermox> and my stuff is mostly bug free, thank you very much, so it does tend towards being finished at one point :P
<cyphermox> (i wish)
<seb128> lol
<bcurtiswx> i 'accidentally' clicked suspend on my desktop. Then upon resume it failed miserably. I have a bug report being automagically generated with title [Gateway GT5628] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]. Since it's a desktop and suspend/resume will this report be beneficial ?
<xnox> bcurtiswx: yes.
<xnox> bcurtiswx: the fact that you are offered suspend, implies that Ubuntu thinks it will work.
<xnox> bcurtiswx: if it doesn't we either need to fix it, or blacklist that hw to not show suspend.
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks for well done, but ... :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: bug 1064962 is meh. Can be an unity issue just as well though ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064962 in unity "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064962
<seb128> Sweetshark, is there still an issue?
<seb128> arg
<Sweetshark> opened one hour ago.
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's not specific to nautilus
<seb128> Sweetshark, doing "lowrite $document" on a command line has the same issue
<seb128> that sucks :-(
<Sweetshark> seb128: oh, really? that always works here.
<seb128> Sweetshark, lowrite some.doc has no menu here
<Sweetshark> seb128: it sometimes takes half a second for the appindicator to realize it, but it is there here.
<seb128> Sweetshark, in fact it works if I focus lo out and back in
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, than it is pretty certain a unity issue and not a LibreOffice one as LibreOffice doesnt do anything on focus/unfocus.
<dupondje> Guys, what happend to Empathy? Accounts are only configurable in 'Online Accounts' ? There I can select telepathy-haze backends. And the MSN Live backend is just ****, it doesn't even show correct email addresses for my contacts :(
<bcurtiswx> xnox bug #1065023 gotta run to work, have a good day everyone
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065023 in linux "[Gateway GT5628] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065023
<jbicha> dupondje: does running empathy-accounts manually still work?
<Sweetshark> seb128: can we scramble someone from unity to look at why it doesnt realize the menu is there without refocus sometimes?
<seb128> dupondje, is that under unity or GNOME (gnome-online-account or ubuntu-online-account)
<jbicha> dupondje: do you have account-plugin-windows-live installed?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can try, but since no other app is having the issue I doubt it's on their side
<dupondje> jbicha: empathy-accounts works indeed. And its Unity
<dupondje> ii  account-plugin-windows-live               0.8-0ubuntu1                              amd64        GNOME Control Center account plugin for single signon - windows live
<dupondje> yep
<jbicha> empathy-accounts isn't exposed in Empathy's menus now though :(
<seb128> well, the online account stuff should work
<Sweetshark> seb128: could you check if with d-feet if there is a menu exported for the window even when you dont see one?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you can't reproduce the issue?
<dupondje> jbicha: indeed, it only shows 'Online Accounts' which doesn't have telepathy-haze types
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, when I double click on a .doc in nautilus I never get a menu, not even after focus out and in
<seb128> dupondje, what do you call "telepathy-haze types"?
<dupondje> pidgin-sipe, sametime etc
<dupondje> account types that telepathy-haze exposes
<Coolzero> can anyone help with.. perl: warning: Setting locale failed,  newest desktop build, i had this before and didnt matter what i did, new install so i dont want to mess it up more. What should i change and where?
<seb128> dupondje, telepathy-haze is the libpiding glue right? it expose msn, etc as well (e.g everything pidgin support)
<dupondje> seb128: indeed
<seb128> dupondje, but msn should work without haze
<dupondje> seb128: it works yes, gives me some id@messenger.live.com as emailaddress for all my contacts
<dupondje> isn't really cool ... :)
<seb128> dupondje, what was it giving your before?
<seb128> xclaesse, ^ is that a known issue?
<dupondje> the email of the contact ?
<seb128> dupondje, well, that's their id no?
<dupondje> e011ac8672922d83@messenger.live.com
<dupondje> for example
<dupondje> not really their @live.com or @hotmail.com address ..
<seb128> dupondje, let's wait for xclaesse
 * xclaesse reads backlog
<xclaesse> dupondje, it does MSN via XMPP
<xclaesse> it does not use reverse engineered protocol from pidgin (tp-haze) anymore
<dupondje> chatting works, but the address shown for the accounts is extremely annoying
<dupondje> got 2 persons online with same nickname
<xclaesse> because MS are trying to use std protocol, we should encourage them that way, IMO
<xclaesse> dupondje, it's the same as facebook
<xclaesse> also, their XMPP service is the only legal and officially supported way for third party apps to connect to MSN
<xclaesse> even if they never really complained against pidgin
<dupondje> xclaesse: except that facebook has no nicknames? but always uses contacts full name?
<dupondje> which is not the case on MSN, which makes it really annoying if 2 contacts have same nickname
<xclaesse> dupondje, right.... nicknames are so 90s teenagers, though
<dupondje> if they only use their prename as nickname, yea :)
<dupondje> then you need to trial & error to contact the correct person
<xclaesse> that's a social problem, not technical :/
<xclaesse> but I understand it can be annoying
<xclaesse> but who on earth still use MSN, when you have facebook chat?
 * Laney ←
<dupondje> well with telepathy-haze, it showed the contacts emailaddress (which is unique), to find out who is who. but thats impossible now
 * seb128 as well
<dupondje> and I guess alot of people still use msn indeed
<seb128> but I'm anti-facebook on the principle that they have too many users and too much info and not enough respect for private life
<xclaesse> In my entourage android users uses gtalk and the rest facebook. I haven't seen anyone online on MSN for years :(
<xclaesse> s/:(/\o// actually :p
<dupondje> for example @ work we use msn, so I use it daily
<dupondje> now 5 collegues have same prename
<xclaesse> but that really depends on the friend circles I guess
<dupondje> so i'm **** :)
<seb128> dupondje, get them to fix their nicknames ;-)
<xclaesse> dupondje, tell them to be professional and use their real name? :/
<dupondje> but its technically not possible to not use the id, but their emailaddress?
<xclaesse> with XMPP, no
<xclaesse> that's what the server gives us
<xclaesse> and with Ubuntu's online account you cannot use tp-haze for MSN anymore
<dupondje> to bad :) cause XMPP is good step for MSN indeed
<xnox> xclaesse: msn had ~ 40% market share in 2011, don't think it plunged that quick.
<xclaesse> well, maybe you can by running empathy-account in a terminal
<dupondje> well you can with empathy-account, but thats not straight forward for not really technical persons :)
<xclaesse> xnox, yeah totally depends on your entourage
<seb128> xnox, I doubt it's true
<xclaesse> here it went from 100% to 0% in something like 1 year
<seb128> xnox, might be true in a particular country though
<xnox> xclaesse: not sure what protocol ms is using for the corporate server msn.
<xnox> seb128: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-Live-Messenger-Is-King-among-IM-Clients-Worldwide-206005.shtml
<dupondje> xnox: Lync/Office Communicator?
<xnox> seb128: xclaesse: and I hope that does not count skype users.
<xnox> dupondje: yeah. is it same protocol as msn? (it wasn't in the past...)
<dupondje> xnox: nope, its a SIP fork
 * xnox ...
<dupondje> supported by pidgin-sipe btw :)
<xclaesse> xnox, wondering how they count that, btw
<xclaesse> how could it count msg sent via gmail/facebook web page?
<Sweetshark> seb128: still no trouble running it from the commandline, but issues when starting directly from nautilus. I saw an empty menu now once for that and it is also empty on dbus, so there is stuff that needs to be fixed on the libreoffice side.
<xnox> i have faceboot chat & what'sapp on my phone and irc on the desktop and faceboot via web on the desktop. i don't use gtalk anymore.
<seb128> Sweetshark, one thing nautilus might be differently is its environment
<seb128> Sweetshark, like it will have DISPLAY=:0.0 rather than =:0, that creates some issue with other apps single instance stuff so I mention it in case that's useful
<Sweetshark> seb128: It might be a regression from antonios fix for the menubar in gnome-classic. IIRC I had explicitlty set the menubar to always return true to isVisible() calls, and toni changed that, thus LO might thing it doesnt need to populate an invisible menu ....
<dupondje> xclaesse: btw, removing contacts on msn seems to be broken here, same as adding contacts in a group
<xclaesse> dupondje, removing contacts is not supported by server
<xclaesse> groups, I don't kno
<xclaesse> know
<xclaesse> btw, for adding contacts, you need tp-gabble 0.17.something which ubuntu quantal did not package
<dupondje> so adding/removing and put contacts in groups is not supported?
<xclaesse> because there is a special trick to convert the email address to the xmpp id to make possible to add the contact
<dupondje> :(
<xclaesse> I think you can manage you contact list on their website, no?
<dupondje> xclaesse: true, but thats kinda a regression for people adding MSN on quantal, and see all those things are broken
<xclaesse> that's the price to pay for using a service MS officially support
<xclaesse> pidgin/tp-haze can stop working at any moment
<xclaesse> MS just have a button to press
<xclaesse> and they did it repeatedly already
<dupondje> yea I know, its *** :)
<dupondje> messages not receiving etc
<dupondje> but I guess we should document it a bit? Else people will start creating bugs about it I guess
<xclaesse> yep some documentation would be nice...
<dupondje> btw, alot of changes in telepathy-gabble? maby its worth to get in Quantal?
<xclaesse> btw, MS devs are pretty responsive on http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/messengerconnect/threads
<xclaesse> if you wish to ask questions
<xclaesse> dupondje, the only addition in tp-gabble is the hack to add MSN contacts
<xclaesse> we did not make a stable branch for GNOME 3.6 though
<xclaesse> I guess it's too late for quantal anyway
<dupondje> if thats the only change, it wont hurt to get it into quantal ?
<xclaesse> but it's not me to decide, I'm upstream dev, not ubuntu dev
<dupondje> seb128: ^
<chrisccoulson> ok, my head hurts
<chrisccoulson> exercise time
<mterry> mvo, I triggered the "untrusted source" webapps error with a debug aptd running, and I didn't see any output in the aptd console
<mvo> mterry: no output there at all?
<mvo> mterry: or just nothing that looks interessting?
<mterry> mvo, no output at all when I clicked on "install" for the webapp and a password dialog came up
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmmm, it seems a session restart fixes this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1064962/comments/5
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1064962 in libreoffice "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, the unfocus/focus stuff is still there, but not the nonworking menu.
<xclaesse> dupondje, interesting facebook VS msn chat stat: GOA has 8802 monthly facebook users and 9717 monthly msg users
<xclaesse> s/msg/msn/
<mvo> mterry: hm, that is confusing
<mvo> mterry: there is no real packagekit installed/running on your box by chance?
<mterry> mvo, there is
<mvo> mterry: aha, I suspect that is actually the problem, webapps is using the real PK api  so if there is a PK installed it will take precedence
<mterry> mvo, and it doesn't have the magic no-password patch...
<mvo> mterry: exactly :/
<mvo> mterry: it still should not have a scary message just the normal "do you really want to install" one
<mterry> mvo, fair.  It's just universe
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, after restarting my session the menu (if there) always works. However, it might need an unfocus/refocus to appear. _That_ is highly likely a unity issue.
<Sweetshark> ping to unity guys: Can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1064962 ? It seems the window property are good, the menu on the dbus is good, yet the indicator doesnt show anything. Do you have any hints?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1064962 in libreoffice "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed]
<Sweetshark> (well, it does show after refocus)
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> tedg: maybe you could take a look? ^
<dpm> pitti, I see from the logs that you've already taken care of building the final language packs?
<pitti> dpm: err, no? that was still cron'ed
<pitti> dpm: or not my doing
<pitti> dpm: on whose plate is that, you or me?
<dpm> pitti, ah, I saw the log for today and thought it was for the full langpack. I told skaet I could look into it, but might need some help from you if something went wrong. So the full export is there and I will start building the langpacks
<pitti> dpm: thanks!
<pitti> dpm: I just noticed a gazillion rejected langpacks in my inbox today
<pitti> dpm: presumably the release team rejected the updated ones from the cronjob
<pitti> dpm: I disabled the quantal cron job now
<dpm> pitti, ok
<jbicha> dpm: how does the export work? I think ubuntu-docs was a few hours late for the deadline but perhaps it was still included?
<dpm> jbicha, pitti can confirm, but I think it should be ok, as it's langpack-o-matic, which is going to run now, what fetches the ubuntu-docs translations
<pitti> jbicha: right, this is not related to the LP export
<pitti> jbicha: the final ubuntu-docs needs to be _built_ (not even published) before starting langpack-o-matic, that's it
<pitti> lp-o-m grabs the tarballs straight out of the build librarian
<jbicha> langpack-o-matic should have been ran yesterday though, right?
<dpm> jbicha, it used to take ~24h for the langpacks to be generated, so langpack build is usually started the day after. The latest ones have taken much less, and the export yesterday was actually ready in the afternoon, but I didn't realise
<pitti> well, it's Wednesday, if we get them built tomorrow or Friday that should suffice?
<Laney> skaet was hoping for candidates tomorrow
 * didrocks waves good evening
<pitti> bonsoir tout le monde!
<bcurtiswx> window buttons now on right again. and I just got used to them being on the left. :P
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: what desktop are you running? do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, thanks. IDK how this laptop didn't have ubuntu-desktop
<bcurtiswx> fixed ;)
<micahg> seb128: and idea why the javascript core libraries for webkit have no symbols?
<micahg> s/and/any/
<seb128> micahg, no...
<micahg> hrm, no I have to figure out if the missing symbols moved to the new library or were lost...ok
<micahg> *now
<Sweetsha1k> desrt: ping?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, around?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, wondering if your Vala knowledge might know the answer to bug 1065310
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065310 in libappindicator "Can't inherit from AppIndicator.Indicator in Vala" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065310
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, don't you just hate it when you finish work at 0:20, and then realize there's a kitchen full of washing up to do before you can go to bed :/
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Yeah I know the feeling.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-11
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Godo morning
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> err, and I can't type
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> anyone who knows about webapps-applications? we need a new upload to fix bug 1065246 (fixed in trunk apparently)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065246 in webapps-applications "Strings not extracted for translation because of single quotation marks" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065246
<didrocks> pitti: let me look at it
<chrisccoulson_> good morning everyone
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson_
<pitti> didrocks: bug 1064576 as well; shall I ping Ken about it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064576 in webapps-applications "Gmail webapp needs internationalization" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064576
<didrocks> pitti: ok, it seems safe enough to simply backport, want me to do it? (we had in the past few days some features+bug fixes mixed, hence my frightening moment ;))
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson_, good morning
<chrisccoulson_> hi micahg. how did the testing go overnight?
<pitti> didrocks: oui, merci!
<didrocks> pitti: if it can wait for ken, sure, but isn't that more urgent?
<didrocks> how are you chrisccoulson_?
<chrisccoulson_> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson_> hi didrocks. i'm good thanks, but a bit tired
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: we're in progress, quantal is ready to roll morning US time once arm* finishes, I'm finishing up firefox
<pitti> didrocks: not sure when the release team shuts the doors this time
<chrisccoulson_> had quite a late night last night
<pitti> chrisccoulson_: quite fine, thanks!
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, cool, thanks!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for getting the builds up so quickly
<didrocks> pitti: bug #1064576 seems to only have been a missing translation template approval, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064576 in webapps-applications "Gmail webapp needs internationalization" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064576
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries :)
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps; it's a universe package, but due to a LP bug I'd advise against using X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes for now
<didrocks> I don't really understand dpm's "Would it be possible to give translators a day or two and then do a
<didrocks> translations-only upload?
<didrocks> "
<pitti> so we'll need to use the upstream translations in the .debs
<didrocks> pitti: ah -gmail
 * didrocks is lost in all those webapps* :p
<didrocks> ok, yeah ;)
<didrocks> pitti: so keeping on the radar and waiting dpm green flag for fetching the translation and uploading
<didrocks> backporting the other one
<pitti> didrocks: ok, thanks; these are all universe, so I guess we can handle them next week still
<didrocks> pitti: not unity-webapps-common
<didrocks> with the Amazon and Twitter scripts
<pitti> oh, right
 * didrocks grumbles something about people using source 3 and merge-upstream
<didrocks> pitti: argh, latest webapps-applications is not in the vcs :/
 * didrocks sees at least 3 uploads missing the vcs
<didrocks> I checked the vcs, but did se 2.4.6-0ubuntu3 and distro has 2.4.7-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> juts looked at ubuntu3, didn't saw the 6 > 7
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> hey jibel, how are you?
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks , ça va et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i've got to go through the "deleting packages dance" again with my PPA :/
<chrisccoulson> (ie, delete packages and then wait for the rest of the day for the space to clear)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks ;-)
<mvo> hey seb128 and didrocks
<didrocks> morning mvo :)
<seb128> hey mvo, wie gehts?
<mvo> seb128: its release week
<seb128> mvo, iz crazy week for you right? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: its ok but I had several small heart attacks in the last couple of days
<mvo> seb128: is it calmer for you?
<seb128> mvo, yeah, they won't let me work after hard freeze :p
<mvo> haha
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks, but quite tired
<seb128> chrisccoulson, late hacking again?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, late firefox release ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, I think firefox was released on wednesday
<seb128> ups
<seb128> tuesday
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, but then http://www.thespanner.co.uk/2012/10/10/firefox-knows-what-your-friends-did-last-summer/ ;)
<chrisccoulson> and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=799991
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 799991 in Release Engineering "Please pull FF16.0 off the wire completely" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, *fun*
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no cookie for the mozilla guys on that one
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no cookie for the guy who blogged about it without warning them ;)
<seb128> that as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so did they roll a 16.1?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, they did that fairly quickly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where is the release for us?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages
<chrisccoulson> (just waiting on arm builds)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about quantal? did you guys talk to the release guys?
<Laney> that'll be the 10 source packages we had to keep the buildds clear for yesterday eh
<Laney> morning :-)
<chrisccoulson> infinity and cjwatson helped last night to make sure we had build capacity for them all
<seb128> Laney, hey
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, they're aware of it already :)
<seb128> great
<Laney> quantal is finishing right now
<mlankhorst> only 2180 packages remaining on arm :p
<Laney> that's just the test rebuild
<mlankhorst> ah
<Laney> bit late ...
<mlankhorst> it's been going for a few weeks now
<Laney> there was supposed to be one around FF-ish IIRC, but it didn't happen
<Laney> then we had the arm builders being offlined every 5 minutes until earlier this week
<mlankhorst> yeah was wondering why there were so few around
<pitti> wow -- patch review in 3 minutes! gnome bug 685936
<ubot2> Gnome bug 685936 in plugins "gsd-test-* programs miss notify_init()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685936
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<doko> here are some desktop'ish build failures (all universe) ...
<doko> epiphany-extensions
<doko> vala-0.10, valatoys
<seb128> doko, is there anything still using vala-0.10? seems like a source we might want to drop from the archive
<seb128> we have 5 versions of vala in the archive still? (current is 0.18)
<Laney> there is already an RM bug for that
<Laney> but it still has rdepends
<doko> I would love it ...
<Laney> cf avant-window-navigator on #-devel kust now
<doko> Colin mentioned this one yes
<seb128> Laney, how busy are you? want to have a look to awn?
<Laney> seb128: sure, I'll take a look in a bit
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> is geary any good?
<Sweetshark> moin!
<RAOF> Laney: I dunno; it can't actually access any of my mail.
<RAOF> Laney: I'm hugely supportive of the concept, however.
<Laney> haha, well I got a listing of my inbox and then it segfaulted
<RAOF> Laney: Well, that's one up on me then :)
<RAOF> Woah! We've got geary in Universe?
<Laney> now I'm getting mail :-)
<Laney> yeah that's what reminded me of it
<Laney> (reviewing seb128's upload)
<tsdgeos> any help in finding which branch in lp has our patches for accountsservice?
<tsdgeos> i know there's a command that tells me that
<tsdgeos> i just don't remember it :D
<Sweetshark> seb128: but a session restart solved the issue for me yesterday (like comment 5 said) .... *sigh*
<Sweetshark> seb128: I see the issue again now though.
<Laney> tsdgeos: you're probably referring to the Vcs- fields in apt-cache showsrc accountsservice
<tsdgeos> pprobably
<Laney> but those point to Debian, so it's probably not right
<tsdgeos> let me chec
<tsdgeos> +k
<tsdgeos> right, not correct
<tsdgeos> Laney: any idea how to find out the branch then?
<Laney> tsdgeos: If there's not one under ~ubuntu-desktop then there might not be a dedicated branch
<Laney> apt-get source accountsservice will get you what's in the archive
<tsdgeos> Laney: there is a dedicated one
<tsdgeos> since we have lots of extra patches
<tsdgeos> it has to be somewhere :D
<Laney> that doesn't mean there is a VCS branch
<Laney> we have the archive
<tsdgeos> oh wait, just relaized the patches are also in the debian thingie
<tsdgeos> Laney: what does "we have the archive" mean?
<tsdgeos> do we do changes in stuff and not store them on VCS?
<seb128> Sweetshark, it's happening consistently across reboot here... let me know if you need debug infos
<seb128> Laney, RAOF: hey, geary in universe ;-)
<seb128> Laney, they focussed mostly on gmail I think, works fine with it there, but it segfaults with my french provider account
<Laney> it pretty much works on subsequent launches
<Laney> I managed to send a mail with it :-)
<Laney> not really doing threading right yet though
<davidcalle> seb128, I had a segfault too (ovh mail account) on the first two launches, but it works now (without my folders, which make it a bit useless, though).
<Laney> folders are under "Labels" here
<seb128> yeah, I guess they really focussed on the gmail experience ;-)
<davidcalle> Laney, empty for me :)
<Laney> :(
<davidcalle> But proper mail notifications with the sender's face on it is nice :)
<Laney> seb128: how much effort do you think it's worth spending on awn?
<Laney> it needs quite a bit more porting AFAICS
<seb128> Laney, 2-3 hours
<Laney> ok then
<Laney> I'll push at it a bit more after lunch
<doko> one more glib related ftbfs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libio-async-loop-glib-perl/0.20-2/+build/3868386
<seb128> Laney, how much time did you spend, how much do you think it will take? that's assuming also that you don't higher priority (like default install issues) things you want to work on
<doko> looks i386 only
<seb128> doko, sorry, we don't have really resources,time for universe build issues
<chrisccoulson> hah, http://www.thespanner.co.uk/2012/10/10/firefox-knows-what-your-friends-did-last-summer/#comment-2287
<chrisccoulson> "Why did you disclose this before Mozilla was able to fix this?"
<chrisccoulson> "He missed out on a 3000 USD bug bounty by doing so"
<chrisccoulson> unlucky!
<doko> seb128, however you should have resources for archive maintenance. the pointer just to universe becomes boring over time
<seb128> doko, talk to jasoncwarner_ or rickspencer3
<seb128> but I'm not the one settings up the resources or priorities and we haven't been allocated resources to fix the universe builds
<xnox> seb128: FTBFS is kind of broken windows for us. They eventually creep up and catch us unexpectedly (e.g. apt-get holding back, sru not building, etc. ). It is technical dept. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory
<xnox> if the resources are not there, that needs fixing.
<seb128> xnox, if I had my say I would agressively drop unmaintained stuff, I think universe is not the solution anyway, it's not flexible enough and in the hands of wrong people
<seb128> xnox, we should just let app writers maintain their stuff out of our release cycle and freezes in extras.ubuntu.com,s-c
<seb128> xnox, it's like asking google or apple to debug,maintain all the apps in their appstore
<seb128> it doesn't make sense
<xnox> seb128: the counter argument (tongue in cheek is): there are many employees maintaining macports are constantly rebuilding $universe ports archive on mac os x. how else would apple developers know that their base system works, if it can't even compile simple apps.
<seb128> xnox, "wrong people"... nothing against MOTU but you can't ask a small group of people (as amazing that they can be) to be responsible for all the bugs of softwares written by others around the glob
<xnox> seb128: and if not universe, where else would we promote stuff up into main when we need it for one reason or another.
<seb128> xnox, I'm fine having an universe, I'm not just fine saying we need to fix any non maintained software there
<seb128> stuff non maintained can be dropped as far as I'm concerned
<seb128> they can also come back if somebody cares enough to fix them and bring them back
<xnox> seb128: true, but transitions affect the archive. when boost1.49 happened, I did drive it to the conclusion of removing boost1.46/1.42 from the archive. Including all stale optional or dependencies.
<seb128> xnox, well, we can spend our life fixing universe unmaintained stuff and we would do nothing else and it wouldn't be enough
<seb128> xnox, or we can spend that time making a really solid rocking system app writers can develop for
<xnox> seb128: there is chicken and egg there, nobody knows that stuff is "unmaintained" until new stack gets uploaded and full archive rebuild happens. It's not unmaintained there is latency which doesn't fit that well with 6 months release cycle.
<seb128> xnox, well, fine, let's see it's not part of my job mission to save the world and fix every bug in every app written on earth or elsewhere in the universe
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> let's say*
<xnox> ok.
<seb128> xnox, if somebody else want to do that please do
<seb128> but I'm focussed on making our default desktop work great
<seb128> and that's enough work to keep me busy (and I think it impacts on more people that fixing vala-10 in universe when we are using vala-0.18)
<xnox> but I don't see the difference between extras.u.c and universe thogh. If half of the apps are ported to new glib _well after quantal_ release and the other half isn't.... will you force users to install one app at a time and remove the other apps?
<seb128> you have to pick your battles
<seb128> xnox, e.u.c targets the platform defined
<seb128> for an appdeveloper to send an app for quantal that has to build on quantal
<seb128> so you never get a "non building source" in
<xnox> seb128: are you telling me all apps will be removed on user's machine on upgrade if the app is not in quantal? that's not what happens ...
<seb128> xnox, no, why would you need to remove anything because it fails to build?
<seb128> libs are forward compatible
<seb128> or change soname
<seb128> in which case you can still have the old soname installed
<seb128> I just don't believe that "the world should be fixed to build on quantal on release day" is a valid goal
<seb128> we should focus on the release
<seb128> and if "awn is made available for quantal" in 3 weeks that's fine
<xnox> seb128: if it was forward compatible, it would not cause rdeps to FTBFS.
<xnox> anyway enough of this. you made it clear that although you care, it's not a goal you have time to work on.
<Laney> this is us trying to deprecate an old version of vala
<Laney> more than deprecate, remove
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping when you have a second
<tsdgeos> actually more like 5 min :d
<mterry> tsdgeos, hi!  :)  what's up?
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1043349
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1043349 in accountsservice "User Accounts reports wrong "Automatic Login" status when upgading from 12.04" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> mterry: pitti told me you might know what to do with that patch
<tsdgeos> i was unable to find if we have launchpad branches for it or we just use directly the debian package or what
<rodrigo_> hmm, what's up with ia32-libs, it seems to be uninstallable here
<tsdgeos> mterry: though now i see the unref may be a bit too soon
<mterry> tsdgeos, we aren't in sync with debian and we don't have a packaging branch
<mterry> tsdgeos, so it's just apt-get source, apply patch, dput it
<tsdgeos> mterry: that confuses me :D
<tsdgeos> i see
<mterry> tsdgeos, so you're saying this patch needs some more work?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i need to verify one thing, give me 3 minutes
<tsdgeos> mterry: yep, it needs a change, i'll ping you in 30 or so again, sorry for the noise, but good to know you can handle it
<seb128> rodrigo_, why do you need it? with multiarch it has been deprecated
<rodrigo_> seb128, seems my android emulator needs it, as I've found googling
<seb128> do you know for which lib?
<seb128> you should be able to install 32bit versions of those libs through apt
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, new versions of the patches up at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1043349
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1043349 in accountsservice "User Accounts reports wrong "Automatic Login" status when upgading from 12.04" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey, FYI, I just uploaded a fix for bug #1065246 this morning
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065246 in webapps-applications "Strings not extracted for translation because of single quotation marks" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065246
<kenvandine> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> kenvandine: I noticed afterward that the vcs was 4 version behind (and got a reject the first time), would you mind reconciling it?
<kenvandine> sure....
<kenvandine> ubuntu:webapps-applications ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok.  So this is too late to actually make 12.10, but it could be SRUd
<tsdgeos> works for me
<didrocks> kenvandine: seems it's under ~ubuntu-desktop?
<kenvandine> oh... i need to delete that :)
<kenvandine> we are using ubuntu branches for all those now
<kenvandine> -ETOOMANYBRANCHES
<kenvandine> damn... i need to remove that from the control file
<kenvandine> didrocks, sorry!
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> no worry!
<Laney> hah
<Laney> that pesky "no online results" option
<Laney> "WHY ISN'T THE GDOCS SCOPE WORKING?!?!?!?!"
<tsdgeos> mterry: so how do we proceed from here, assign the bug to you? keep it on me?
<didrocks> Laney: mardy did a patch though
<didrocks> Laney: it's the only lens I didn't patch directly :)
<didrocks> mterry: your nux branch, if hacked, you want then to backport to nux/3.0 for a quantal SRU :)
<didrocks> (thanks!)
<Trevinho> Sweetshark: hey, I was looking at the unity/bamf side of bug #1064962
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064962 in libreoffice "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064962
<Sweetshark> Trevinho: oh?
<Trevinho> but it seems that unity is not the bad guy here
<Sweetshark> k
<Trevinho> actually even after some time we have opened libreoffice, doing a resync with the panel service, still I get no menus
<Sweetshark> Trevinho: yes, I have seen something odd happening in LO ...
<Trevinho> so it seems that the panel-service does not get the new entries when LO adds them trough indicator-appmenu
<Trevinho> tedg: ^
<tedg> Trevinho, Hmm, that's odd.  Do you think it's a race with getting the atom on the window?
<Trevinho> tedg: it could be... for sure the panel service does not get any entry-added signal
<Sweetshark> Trevinho: It seems to me that when that happens, the gtk main loop (which is a slave to the LibreOffice main loop in LO) sometimes gets choked (that is: it does not handle the stufff added with g_timeout_add)
<tedg> Trevinho, I guess I was worried that we were checking the window to see if it has the menu path too early.
<tedg> Trevinho, Are the menus exported?
<Trevinho> tedg: looking
<tedg> So it looks like the menus are exported
<tedg> But Appmenu doesn't know about the menu.
<Trevinho> tedg: yes _GTK_MENUBAR_OBJECT_PATH(UTF8_STRING) = "/window/92274785/menus/menubar"
<tedg> For the log: gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar --object-path /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar --method com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar.GetMenus
<Sweetshark> tedg: Well, I had it yesterday (very late on a very hackish modified codebase) that the gmenuexporter callback "piled up" in LibreOffice.
<Sweetshark> tedg: that is -- they were added to the main loop, but never got a chance to be executed.
<tedg> Sweetshark, Never ever, or just were in a backlog?
<Sweetshark> tedg: so I added a 1 second tick callback to see if those where executed. And I found that they where not executed ... until I opened a new menu/
<Sweetshark> so when I waited 20 seconds and then opened a new menu, I had 20 ticks on the console.
<Sweetshark> tedg: here is my current diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273513/
<Sweetshark> tedg: with that I see the ticks all the time as they should. Is still need to un-/refocus the window, when opening a document directly, but I see the ticks happening just fine with that.
<tedg> Sweetshark, Why are you looking for the name on DBus instead of the item on the root window?
<Sweetshark> tedg: I have no idea ;) -- the interaction with unity was mostly done by desrt and afernandez. I am only trying to clean up the threading issues (both on the glib as on the LO side).
<tedg> Sweetshark, Heh, okay.  Just adding the check for the registrar name isn't the way that other GMenu applications work.
<Sweetshark> tedg: but the watch executes just fine.
<Sweetshark> tedg: well (I might be talking out of my a** here), the watch has the advantage that it would toggle if the regristrar disappears (cant that happen in e.g. KDE4, when somebody removes the widget)
<tedg> Sweetshark, Sure, it's also better if something crashes.
<tedg> Sweetshark, But this was built without my input.
<tedg> Sweetshark, We're apparently assuming that software doesn't crash.
<Sweetshark> tedg: I never ever saw a LibreOffice stacktrace. true dat.
<Sweetshark> .oO(we should kill that useless document recovery dialog ASAP)
<Sweetshark> tedg: my problem right now is: this is a heisenbug, and just because I dont see it anymore doesnt mean it is not there anymore.
<tedg> Yup, just fix all the bugs.  No issue there, right?
<Sweetshark> tedg: fixing all the bugs has to wait for the weekend. I gotta prepare for the LO conference.
<tedg> Sweetshark, Yeah, for sure.  Hate those.
<tedg> (heisenbugs)
<tedg> Trevinho, Does BAMF send a signal when the XAtoms change on windows?
<Trevinho> tedg: no... it could, but probably it is just better if you add a window_filter there.. to avoid all the dbus overhead...
<tedg> Trevinho, Yes, except that we don't connect to X11 in any significant way.
<tedg> Trevinho, The goal is to leave indicator-appmenu as independent
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah... so
<tedg> Trevinho, I think the issue is that BAMF gives us the window before it has the property set when it opens a document.  So we don't recognize it as a GMenu'd window.
<Trevinho> tedg: oh, i see...
<Trevinho> tedg: I would add it to bamf, but early this cycle was added a getter to retrieve any atom value, not a specific one for menus...
<tedg> Trevinho, Well, last cycle, but yes :-)
<Trevinho> so, or we add a specific one and we send signals, for that, or we add signals for every atom change, but it would increase our dbus traffic
<tedg> Trevinho, It's only supposed to send updates for ones that have been previously requested.
<Trevinho> tedg: mh, we can do that... or... we just move to one single dbus method for menus...
<tedg> Trevinho, It's kinda hard to do that as there are several different pieces...
<tedg> Trevinho, With having something atom independent means it could be used in other places as well.
<tedg> Trevinho, I know that jassmith and I had discussed this, I guess it fell through the cracks.
<tedg> I don't even see a bug number :-/
<Trevinho> tedg: mh, I don't know... I just remember that I implemented that, but I was not informed about the reasons...
<tedg> Trevinho, How hard do you think it'd be to add the signal?  SRU'able?
<mterry> didrocks, re: my nux branch, you mean you want me to propose a merge against nux/3.0 too?  OK
<Trevinho> tedg: however yeah, I think is nice to have an atom getter, it can just cause some more dbus chat to have signals for all them btw
<didrocks> mterry: well, maybe wait for it to be approved on lp:nux
<didrocks> mterry: just a warning for later :)
<mterry> k
<Trevinho> tedg: mhmh, sruable...
<Trevinho> tedg: the problem is that I need to add a new signal both on the dbus API and on the library, I don't think this is exactly sru-able
<tedg> Trevinho, Perhaps we should discuss this in another channel... don't want those pesky desktop people knowing the truth.
<Trevinho> eheh :)
<tedg> Trevinho, Say it with me "OF COURSE IT IS SRUABLE"
<tedg> ;-)
<tedg> I think the bug may be bad enough though...
<Trevinho> tedg: oooooooooooooh, yeah... I misunderstood your request, of course adding that very internal signal is SRUable!
<tedg> Trevinho, It looks like BamfWindowClass has some padding, so we wouldnt' be breaking ABI.
<Trevinho> tedg: yes
<Trevinho> on that side we are quite protected
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, so we're talking about bug 1064962, and it looks like the fix might be slightly involved, but it's kinda bad.  Thoughts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064962 in libreoffice "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064962
<seb128> tedg, I would like to see the fix before commenting but my gut feeling is that we can find a way to SRU that
<seb128> tedg, not for release at this point though I fear
<Trevinho> tedg: of coruse for now there's no hope that the LO window would add this value earlier, right?
<Trevinho> course*
<tedg> seb128, Sure, I understand, just trying to get some guidance.
<tedg> Trevinho, No, I dont' think so.  And I'm guessing on things like ARM machines it might even happen without the doc.
<seb128> tedg, what sort of change are we talking about?
<tedg> Trevinho, It is, effectively, a race.
<tedg> seb128, Adding a new signal in BAMF, which would add it to the dbus interface and the lib.  Then consuming that signal in indicator-appmenu.
<seb128> tedg, additions shouldn't be an issue, that tends to not break working code ;-)
<seb128> tedg, so yeah, let's aim at an SRU if we can, would be good to have it ready soon so it's available just after release
<Trevinho> seb128: working code should not be touched at all
<seb128> Trevinho, excellent
<seb128> Trevinho, can you talk to sil2100 to get the bamf side included in the unity SRU0
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<tedg> Trevinho, Okay, so what do I need to do to get your time for it?  :-)
<seb128> kenvandine or I can deal with the indicator-appmenu SRU
 * tedg is going to rework the bug to explain things better
<Trevinho> tedg: sending me a cheque? ;D
<Trevinho> tedg: jocking... I'll start that in few minutes...
<tedg> Trevinho, Great!
<didrocks> Trevinho: tedg: can you just ensure in your code that if one side doesn't have the new API (still on older version), the world doesn't collapse?
<Trevinho> tedg: so you'd suggest that the method to retrieve an atom, also implicitly registers a request to signal the changes to that given atom?
<tedg> didrocks, Do I look like Atlas here?  ;-)
<tedg> Trevinho, That makes sense to me, work for you?
<didrocks> tedg: my memory is weak, I don't even remember your face! I assumed you looked like Atlas :p
<tedg> Trevinho, In the signal can you send the updated value, just so we don't have to do another round trip?
<Trevinho> tedg: yeeah, the only thing that is not so cool is that this can't be unregistered...
<seb128> tedg, I can see the eagle
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, that was intended
<seb128> tedg, just saying, just saying :p
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> Trevinho, I have no issue adding an explicit unsubscribe/subscribe mechanism, I just figured that was more difficult.
<Trevinho> tedg: so mabe.... bamf_window_subscribe_on_change....
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, it'd be nice if we could pass a list.
<Trevinho> tedg: yeah, but this could also protect us in case of bamfdaemon crash (so that we can re-register the requested signals)
<tedg> GStrv or something.
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, is there anything that happened in your networking (n-m, proxy, etc) world this cycle which is worth mentioning on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<seb128> cyphermox, if so could you edit the wiki to add that?
<cyphermox> yeah, there are some minimal changes from precise; I'll start thinking of a text for it
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> i was trying to fix up evo and the folder deletion thing, but now I just keep having it freeze up
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, is there anything in quantal which happened in regard of printing which is worth release noting? can you add that to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop if you see anything that should be there (in the "Common Infrastructure" section)
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am looking into that.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, in the instructions for upgrading you should tell that in the upgrade manager you also need to change the upgrade policy from LTS-only to all releases.
<seb128> tkamppeter, indeed, thanks for pointing it
<BigWhale> Anyone knows what is the status of proprietary AMD drivers for 12.10?
<seb128> BigWhale, what about them?
<BigWhale> seb128, it seems that 'alternative drivers' notification in the panel is gone and it's not available in system settings either?
<seb128> BigWhale, the driver stuff is in software-properties
<seb128> jockey got deprecated
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> a bit too subtle
<BigWhale> :)
<seb128> yeah...
<BigWhale> let's see if this works :>
<tkamppeter> seb128, Release Notes updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/CommonInfrastructure
<ogra_> nah, its just for decoration purposes
<bcurtiswx> are we going to need to go through more of a hastle for GNOME SRU's when SRU in Ubuntu ?
<bcurtiswx> or was that all fixed?
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you mean?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, GNOME point updated a valid SRU candidates, they still need to follow the SRU process
<bcurtiswx> seb128, the SRU team has a form pre-made for SRU's but for GNOME SRU's we were exempt IIRC
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, the exception just states those are valid SRU candidates, they still have to follow the rules
<Trevinho> Sweetshark: one other thing I would like to have next cycle for LO-unity integration, would be to remove some specific code we have in BAMF... A quick change you should do is setting the proper StartupWMClass= value per each LO .desktop file, so that it should match the WM_CLASS name of the relative LO window...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes sorry for not being specific. I mean including the basic SRU procedure
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks ... is there anything user visible that happened in quantal? the release notes are supposed to list what changed, not to describe technical details of our work
<seb128> tkamppeter, e.g what you wrote basically sounds like "things broke and we fixed it, nothing changed for you"... which is true but not an information end users care about
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you still need to impact,regression potential,test cases if that's the question
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx, nope, questions already answered :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, stop talking to yourself :p
<bcurtiswx> lol, im literally juggling like three things. Apparently proving i can't do it..
<bcurtiswx> well juggling in the metaphorical sense
<seb128> hehe, it has been proved men can't do that indeed :p
<BigWhale> seb128, if I'm not back in five minutes, driver update failed. ;)
<tkamppeter> seb128, for end users actually nothing changed, I was perhaps more worried about that someone sees some "bad press" about CUPS 1.6.x and could perhaps refrain from Quantal due to that.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, thanks, I will move those out of the main page of the release notes since that's not really something worth reading for the end users upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 (e.g not a noticable change or feature for them)
<BigWhale> seb128, awesome.
 * BigWhale approves! :)
<robru> pitti: ping
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone :)
<s9iper1> didrocks: good evening :)
<bcurtiswx> robru, are you going to PPA your new code or I can just build it locally?
<robru> bcurtiswx: not really ready for ppa yet. We are considering lp:~barry/gwibber/py3 to be the 'trunk' of the py3 port. If you want to play with the latest facebook code, that's at lp:~robru/gwibber/facebook
<bcurtiswx> gwibber-facebook?
<robru> and there's nothing to 'build', but you're welcome to checkout those branches and play with them. look for the directory that contains setup.py, and look at the Makefile in that dir. You can also play with ./tools/debug_live.py to see how things run.
<bcurtiswx> robru, thx
<robru> yw
<chrisccoulson> sigh, my daughter is not very well
 * ogra_ hugs chrisccoulson 
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, what does she has?
 * chrisccoulson hugs ogra_
<chrisccoulson> seb128, her temperature is 39C
<seb128> have
<ogra_> oh my
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> she's been really sleep all afternoon too
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson as well
<chrisccoulson> she fell over and banged her head yesterday, and we didn't realize until now that the 2 might be connected
<chrisccoulson> so jo's taking her to hospital now on the advice of NHS direct
<seb128> urg
<ogra_> hospital++
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let us know how it goes
<xnox> chrisccoulson: =( doesn't sound good. hope everything will be fine.
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, good luck!
<czajkowski> anyone any idea if this will be fixed for 12.10 for sure? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmtp/+bug/903422
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 903422 in gvfs "Mount / Provide access to Android 4.x (Ice Cream Sandwich and above) MTP devices" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> czajkowski, it will not be fixed for 12.10 for sure rather
<seb128> czajkowski, we are hard frozen for release
<seb128> czajkowski, or maybe in a SRU
<seb128> well, new backend in a SRU is not likely...
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks
<xnox> czajkowski: do you have a device to test this with?
<czajkowski> bit of a pain cant sync phone to laptop any more or tether it
<czajkowski> xnox: yup
<xnox> czajkowski: cause ogra_ said that there is a project with all the needed magical udev rules for all the latest and greatest ice cream sandwich and jelly bean androids
<xnox> czajkowski: so, i'd recommend pestering ogra_ about it =)
<ogra_> huh, what where when ?
<czajkowski> ogra_: if you make magic happen I shall buy you whiskey!
<xnox> ogra_: remember when we were looking at the filesystem issues you said there are all the mtp / udev rules for e.g. nexus7 and other newer android devices?!
<xnox> ogra_: somewhere on github?!
<ogra_> err, yes
<xnox> ogra_: do you still have a link handy for me to look at?
<ogra_> nope, i found it googling for something related
<xnox> czajkowski: also is the quantal state wrong on that bug? it says fix released for quantal for libmtp but you say it's not working for you...
 * xnox feels like invalidating gmtp tasks and marking libmtp tasks as confirmed.
<czajkowski> xnox: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "Galaxy Nexus": Timeout was reached  still broken
<thomi> RAOF: I wonder if you're able to make some sense out of this stack trace? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-vesa/+bug/1065733
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1065733 in xserver-xorg-driver-vesa "X Server crash" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> RAOF: X server has started crashing for us during an autopilot test run...
<xnox> czajkowski: can you pastebin the output from `mtp-detect` onces it's plugged in?
 * RAOF looks
<bryceh> RAOF, looks like another signal handling failure
<bryceh> or at least that explains the crash; why it's aborting to begin with may be something separate
<czajkowski> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273842/
<RAOF> bryceh: No, that looks to me like an everyday, regular nouveau-crash-in-EXA
<xnox> czajkowski: cool thanks.
<RAOF> bryceh: Xserver stack traces should now always have the top couple of frames being FatalError / AbortServer / ddxGiveUp / OsAbort / abort()
<bryceh> yeah, src=0x0 to the memcpy
<RAOF> thomi: That's misfiled - why did you assign it to vesa?
<bryceh> RAOF, ah.  weird.
<RAOF> thomi: What I mean is - were you expecting to use the VESA driver? That stacktrace is from nouveau.
<thomi> RAOF: no, I filed against Xorg, I think launchpad tricked me, sorry
<Chipaca> davidcalle: thanks :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, np :)
<bryceh> thomi, yeah I fixed it.  You might run 'apport-collect <bug-num>' from the crashing machine, to put the usual set of logs on there
<bryceh> thomi, and for future reference, 'ubuntu-bug xorg' is a recommended way to file X bugs, since it'll grab all the logs and file it in the right place
<thomi> bryceh: I don't have Internet access from the crashing machine - can I still do that?
<bryceh> thomi, yes, although there's a couple more steps involved
<bryceh> apport lets you generate the bug report 'blob', then copy that to another machine, and finish the filing from there
<thomi> are those logs going to be useful in this case do you think? If they are I'll go and get them. If not...
<czajkowski> xnox: should fix released be removed from that bug for Q
<xnox> czajkowski: let me do it, to get the blame.
<bjf> bryceh, i've shot myself in the foot. do you have time to help (i'm limping by ok right now)
<czajkowski> xnox: cheers
<bryceh> bjf, sure, what's up?
<bryceh> (I hope that's figurative rather than literal)
<bjf> bryceh, i installed the lts-quantal from q-lts-backport on my desktop. life was good.
<mlankhorst> bjf: it's broken a bit though
<bjf> bryceh, no it was working quite well. the problem is that i uninstalled it and then reinstalled it.
<bryceh> hmm
<bjf> bryceh, now i'm stuck in 2d
<bjf> bryceh, nvidia hw
<bryceh> bjf, blob or nouveau?
<bjf> bryceh, nouveau
<bryceh> mlankhorst, do we have a tool or process for debugging these kinds of misinstallations?
<mlankhorst> bryceh: not currently, but switching stack is broken atm
<bryceh> bjf, let's start with dmesg and Xorg.0.log
<bjf> bryceh, ack
<mlankhorst> try installing xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-quantal
<mlankhorst> and input
<bryceh> libdrm?
<bryceh> mlankhorst, broken to what degree?
<bryceh> (i.e. can we document our way around it for now)
<mlankhorst> bryceh: switching stack explodes somewhere in the middle due to an apt bug, hard to recover from
<bryceh> mlankhorst, got any details on the explosion?  think that might be what bit bjf?
<bjf> bryceh, files are in people.canonical.com:~bradf/help/
<mlankhorst> bryceh: bug in ubuntu apt
<bryceh> mlankhorst, ok do we have a bug # for that?
<mlankhorst> basically leaves your repository skewed
<mlankhorst> bryceh: looking but panda is slow
<xnox> czajkowski: cleaned up https://bugs.launchpad.net/libmtp/+bug/903422 can you please remove the "upstream project libmtp" task from it. As it is bogus & lacks sourceforge bug link.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 903422 in gvfs "Ubuntu does not work with Samsung Galaxy phones (needs update to libmtp)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<mlankhorst> bryceh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1062503
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1062503 in apt "apt fails to install libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal correctly on switching x stacks" [High,New]
<bryceh> bjf, looks like drm loaded nouveau ok.
<bryceh> mlankhorst, thanks
<czajkowski> xnox: done
<bryceh> [    17.103] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Loaded DRI module
<xnox> czajkowski: you are a star.
<xnox> czajkowski: now thanks for your output I may hack something up for you ;-)
<bryceh> [    17.269] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
<xnox> czajkowski: but i am off to read hunger games and fall asleep now =)
 * xnox laters ;-)
<bcurtiswx> what tool will remove old Kernel Images ?
<czajkowski> xnox: no worries off to watch NCIS here
<bryceh> bjf, hmm looks like X is reasonably happy with itself
<bryceh> bjf, glxinfo output ?
<bjf> bryceh, sure
<sarnold> bcurtiswx: I occasionally run 'apt-get purge ...' on the kernel images I'm certain I'll never use again.
<bjf> bryceh, it's there now
<bryceh> bjf, also check your dpkg log files for any errors, particularly any relating to libglapi-mesa*
<bryceh> hmm, glx looks happy too
<bjf> bryceh, no errors that i see
<bryceh> ok how about /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<mlankhorst> bryceh: it's only a multilib issue, but it prevents some testing
<bjf> bryceh, Error: no composite extension
<bryceh> aha
<mlankhorst> basically should have xorg, xorg-server-lts-quantal and xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal installed
<bjf> mlankhorst, i'll reinstall them
<bryceh> maybe mesa too?
<mlankhorst> bryceh: well if one of them wasn't installed libgl1 is likely missing..
<mlankhorst> or something else went wrong
<bryceh>  ls -l /etc/alternatives/*gl*
<bjf> bryceh, you want to see that before i reinstall the pkgs?
<bryceh> bjf, sure
<bjf> bryceh, i don't have any of the xorg*lts* pkgs installed. i did not uninstall any but don't remember if i had installed them the first time
<bjf> bryceh, file: ls-gl.log in the same url
<bryceh> bjf, ok, so then were you using ppa-purge to uninstall it?
<bjf> bryceh, i did "apt-get purge linux-image-lts-quantal"
<bryceh> ah
<bjf> bryceh, and did that nail the xorg pkgs as well?
<bryceh> bjf, well we can check  - chuck your /var/log/dpkg.log up on that dir as well
<bryceh> /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<bjf> bryceh, done
<bryceh> should that be pointed into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa*lts* ?  Is there such a thing?
<bjf> bryceh, no, just a mesa directory
<bryceh> install  linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic   2012-10-08   10:31:14     <none>                         3.5.0-17.26~precise1
<bryceh>  remove   linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic   2012-10-11   14:03:19     3.5.0-17.26~precise1           <none>
<bryceh>   install  linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic   2012-10-11   14:51:22     <none>                         3.5.0-17.28~precise1
<bryceh> upgrade  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal 2012-10-02   18:30:33     3.5.0.15.21                    3.5.0.16.22
<bryceh>  upgrade  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal 2012-10-08   10:31:47     3.5.0.16.22                    3.5.0.17.23
<bryceh>   remove   linux-image-generic-lts-quantal 2012-10-11   13:59:01     3.5.0.17.23                    <none>
<bryceh> bjf, looks like your lts-quantal downgrade/upgrade only changed the kernel; doesn't look like any X packages got changed
<bjf> bryceh, i had been running it for a couple of weeks before today
<bryceh> upgrade  xorg-server                    2012-10-08   10:32:08     2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8           2:1.13.0-0ubuntu5~precise1~ppa6.3
<bjf> bryceh, i haveno xorg*lts* pkgs installed
<mlankhorst> figures...
<mlankhorst> xorg-server should conflict with all lts packages, so try installing it
<bjf> mlankhorst, what's the actual pkg name?
<mlankhorst> xserver-xorg?
<bjf> xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<bryceh> bjf, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<bryceh> your Xorg.0.log suggests you're on 1.11.3
<bryceh> no
<bryceh> xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8
<bjf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1274008/
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> wonder why dpkg.log thinks you moved to 1.13.
<bryceh> bjf, heh, so I think we've proved your system is working perfectly.  :-P
<bjf> LOL
<mlankhorst> oh
<bryceh> bjf, ok back to square one - can you describe the symptoms again?  maybe you're seeing a bug unrelated to the lts shuffling
<mlankhorst> do you have xorg-edgers enabled?
<mlankhorst> that would explain things
<bjf> mlankhorst, meaning, do i have the ppa added?
<mlankhorst> hm maybe not, ppa6.3 would be correct version for what i have
<mlankhorst> it's just rename/replace
<bjf> so i "accidentally" installed the q-lts-backport kernel from ubuntu-x-swat a couple weeks ago
<bryceh> [    17.077] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
<bryceh> [    17.077] (**) Extension "Composite" is disabled
<bjf> this caused some issues but after fully embracing nouveau, all was good. i had 3d and unity looked spiffy
<bryceh> [    17.066] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bryceh> bjf, paste up that xorg.conf
<bjf> however, when switching between inputs, from dvi to displayport nouveau would shit itself
<bjf> bryceh, i copied it to the same url
<bryceh> bjf, aha
<bryceh> bjf, delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bjf> done
<bryceh> sudo service lightdm restart
<bryceh> should put you back in business
<bjf> bryce, life is good! i'm have 3d
<bryceh> \o/
<bryceh> ftr, last 3 lines of your xorg.conf:
<bryceh> Section "Extensions"
<bryceh>     Option         "Composite" "Disable"
<bryceh> EndSection
<bjf> many many thanks. if you do beers with the kernel team at CPH i'll buy you a couple
 * mlankhorst too tired to figure that one out, eod anyway :)
<bjf> nvidia-settings did me in (actually it was all self inflicted)
<mlankhorst> why would nvidia-settings disable composite? even their drivers use it :/
<bjf> mlankhorst, i can't say, when i uninstalled and reinstalled nvidia-current i tried to get my dual monitors working again
<bjf> mlankhorst, so there were some mucking around with it, just assumed
<bjf> mlankhorst, anyway, thanks for the help
<mlankhorst> presumably, im using nouveau at the moment, only way to shut down the gpu fan  to audible levels (and bake some eggs) :)
<mlankhorst> np
<bryceh> I think it turns off composite when using dual head.  don't think it works with xinerama
<bryceh> or twin view or whatever.
<mlankhorst> xinerama kills all aceleration so doubtful
<mlankhorst> composite works just fine though?
<mlankhorst> at least i dont need a separate config file for that, probably
<bryceh> yeah, dunno.  it used to be a common problem
<mlankhorst> maybe because of legacy drivers
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-12
<pitti> Bonjour
<pitti> hm, things you do not want to see in the final days before release:
<pitti> - Unity suddenly refusing to start for no apparent reason
 * pitti running gnome-shell now
<RAOF> pitti: !!!
<pitti> RAOF: I guess I'll wait for didrocks to come online to debug it further
<pitti> 3D is working, nux/unity_suppor_test gives thumbs up, but starting unity manually just fails to load the plugin without further debugging notices
<tjaalton> hrm, looks like I have the same problem, no unityr
<tjaalton> -r
<pitti> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: unityshell
<pitti> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: unityshell
<pitti> the last unity upload was a week ago, though
<pitti> tjaalton: I also tried in a guest session, to exclude local gsettings problems, same issue
<pitti> for you as well?
<tjaalton> pitti: yeah
<duflu> pitti: Maybe unity --replace --verbose
<duflu> To get better errors
<tjaalton> huh, don't have /usr/bin/unity
<tjaalton> not installed
<tjaalton> wtf
<duflu> tjaalton, pitti: Also check the unity package is installed. Sometimes conflicts/dependencies in pre-release packages cause it to go missing
<duflu> Ah. Yes.
<tjaalton> oh I had quantal-proposed enabled
<pitti> duflu: yes, that's the first thing I tried; but /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so exists
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274337/
<pitti> dlopen failed: /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pitti> righht, that's apparently not being shipped
<duflu> pitti: It says /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so cannot load because you're missing libibus-1.0.so.0
<pitti> but in the line afterwards it does start "core"
<duflu> The core plugin never existed :)
<duflu> libibus-1.0.so.0 is the problem
<pitti> ooh
<tjaalton> ok it's fine here again
<pitti> thanks for pointing out
<duflu> dlopen errors can be non-obvious. But missing libibus-1.0.so.0 is why unityshell.so cannot load
<pitti> so that's a grave bug in Debian experimental's ibus package
<pitti> libibus-1.0-0 ships /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libibus-1.0.so.5
 * pitti files bug
<TheMuso> I think I will wait till Monday to upgrade. :p
<pitti> TheMuso: it's fine again, it was a local problem
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<pitti> TheMuso: so the daily dist-upgrade exercise should be fine :)
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va?
<pitti> didrocks: you missed all the fun!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: well, yesterday was fun for sure for me, and until 11h30PM :) not sure what else I missed? ;)
<pitti> 2012-10-12 06:17:37     pitti   hm, things you do not want to see in the final d
<pitti> ays before release:
<pitti> 2012-10-12 06:17:46     pitti   - Unity suddenly refusing to start for no appare
<pitti> nt reason
<pitti> 2012-10-12 06:17:59      *      pitti running gnome-shell now
<didrocks> urgh? well, I didn't update Unity yet :) what did you upgrade?
<pitti> turned out it was a packaging bug in ibus' debian experimental version, I filed it as http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=690287
<ubot2> Debian bug 690287 in libibus-1.0-0 "libibus-1.0-0 ships libibus-1.0.so.5" [Serious,Open]
<didrocks> pitti: ahah, see stop blaming unity! :)
<pitti> I need that version to build a current gnome-settings-daemon
<didrocks> pitti: however, soon we'll have another unity upload for bug #1065652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065652 in unity "unity dash should show legal disclaimer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065652
<didrocks> "soon" == today
<didrocks> (weird that libibus doesn't impact gnome-shell, now that it's a hard dep on gnome)
<pitti> does anyone happen to have an i386 precise build environment who could build a small program for me? (well, for an user really)
<BigWhale> Good Morning ... ... someone should make Ubuntu font as default in LibreOffice. That would be awesome. :>
<pitti> ah well, I'll use a PPA
<didrocks> pitti: oh, I can find a netbook maybe
<pitti> didrocks: thanks, nevermind; I'll upload to my PPA
<didrocks> ok :)
<jibel> good morning!
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> Salut didrocks!
<jibel> Prêt pour un nouvel Unity aujourd'hui ?
<jibel> à moins d'une semaine de la release c'est un bon timing ;)
<didrocks> jibel: ouai, c'est la fête :-)
<didrocks> jibel: tu as testé le ppa?
<didrocks> (apparemment par contre, le texte donné par design n'a pas les bons liens par contre :/)
<didrocks> donc j'attends les uk…
<jibel> didrocks, non, pas encore, je n'ai reçu la demande de test que tardivement hier soir.
<didrocks> ubuntu-desktop/ppa ;)
<jibel> mais je vais m'empresser de la faire
<didrocks> merci ;)
<jibel> le
<jibel> didrocks, what's the difference between unity from the PPA and from the archive apart from the legal notice ?
<didrocks> jibel: nothing else
<didrocks> I don't want to push more crack on the CD :)
<jibel> didrocks, ok, thx
<jibel> didrocks, when its written "first time you start unity, you see a "Legal notice" message in the home dash " should I see the text directly in the dash or just the link ?
<didrocks> just the link
<didrocks> "Mentions légales" in french
<didrocks> it opens a webpage
<jibel> ok
<jibel> Will the notice be translated ?
<didrocks> no, and there is no intent to do so
<didrocks> I asked twice to legal about it
<didrocks> and it's not important to them
<didrocks> (I'm still personnaly in doubt that the CNILL would agree it's not important, but well… ;))
<jibel> hm, I think it's mandatory to have the notice in French, it's a law from the mid-90's IIRC. When the radio stations had the obligation to broadcast a quota of French songs :(
<didrocks> I agree, that's why I asked…
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy friday!
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<pitti> bonjour seb128! Je suis heureux
<didrocks> salut seb128 :)
<jibel> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, bonjour ! félicitation pour tes tests gvfs
<seb128> lut didrocks, jibel
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup!
<seb128> do we have any news from chrisccoulson today?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how is your daughter doing?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, she seems ok. her temperature is still very high, but they didn't seem too concerned at the hospital last night. they think it's probably just viral rather than anything to do with her hitting her head
<seb128> ok, it's better than the other way around
<seb128> did they keep her for the night just to watch how it's going?
<chrisccoulson> no, we weren't there for very long really
<chrisccoulson> which is good :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I hope she gets better soon
<seb128> did you manage to get some sleep?
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've had a bit of sleep. although, 2 very late nights in a row now
<seb128> you should probably take it easy today, after all the stress of the week you deserve a quiet day ;-)
<xnox> I don't like compiz eating 90% of my CPU =(
<xnox> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/; setsid unity    <---- helped.
<seb128> xnox, why? it's getting cold out there, it's trying to help you to keep warm
<xnox> seb128: EDF is more efficient at heating me up than compiz ;-)
<seb128> yeah, that's true ;-)
<seb128> I wonder why tb doesn't have a contact picker when you write an email
<seb128> that's something my mother struggle with every time since I changed their computer to tb
<seb128> she called me again because she didn't find how to set the "to:"
<xnox> seb128: there is. it's a pane on a side.
<seb128> xnox, http://ubuntuone.com/51q91AUjCh8cb2CiAn1HYz ... where?
<xnox> seb128: F9 or View->Contacts sidebar
<xnox> seb128: and your ubuntuone link is 404
<seb128> works here, weird
<seb128> xnox, doh, thanks, not very discoverable, that should really have an ui bit to trigger it
<seb128> the sidepane doesn't work well either for that
<xnox> seb128: it's drag & drop. My dad managed to master it eventually....
<seb128> xnox, yeah, users should have to master those sort of stuff, that should be easy enough to "just work"
<seb128> evo get that one right, you just need to add a small "+" icon in the "To:" field or something
<seb128> which triggers the picker
 * xnox was confused why we moved to tb from evolution. meh i use thunderbird, gmail, notmuch/emacs for email.
<didrocks> bryceh: hey
<didrocks> bryceh: "
<didrocks> This is a particular problem for quantal because Unity is enabling
<didrocks> autohide by default, so the bug affects people by default and thus is
<didrocks> quite severe. "
<didrocks> no, it didn't change
<didrocks> do you have autohide by default for your new users?
<larsu> thunderbird messaging menu integration is broken for me :-/ Anyone else experiencing that?
<seb128> larsu, how broken? wfm ... do you have a local extension taking over the system one again?
<larsu> seb128, I don't think so, there should be a way to remove the extension if its in my profile, right?
<larsu> messages simply don't show up
<larsu> and the count on the launcher is gone, too
<seb128> hum
<seb128> now that you mention it, seems to be the case for me as well
<larsu> :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ regression from the recent 16/16.0.1 updates?
<chrisccoulson> hmm, it's working ok here
<seb128> doesn't work here
<seb128> I just got a notify-osd new email bubble
<seb128> but neither the launcher or indicator picked an update
<seb128> e.g no count or blue icon
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> the extensions is showing enabled in the manager
<larsu> the lib seems to work at least in part, though: unchecking "show in the messaging menu" removes thunderbird from the menu immediately
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, maybe it's not working here too
<chrisccoulson> it's active in the menu, but i don't recall when i last saw any entries in there
<larsu> yeah same here. I just send myself some emails, definitely doesn't show up
<larsu> s/send/sent/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, same, I didn't really miss not having them so I didn't notice until larsu mentioned yet
<seb128> yet->it
<chrisccoulson> Timestamp: 12/10/12 11:16:14
<chrisccoulson> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIMsgMessageService.streamMessage]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: resource:///modules/gloda/mimemsg.js :: MsgHdrToMimeMessage :: line 232"  data: no]
<chrisccoulson> Source File: resource:///modules/gloda/mimemsg.js
<chrisccoulson> Line: 232
<chrisccoulson> that's why :(
<chrisccoulson> that must have been broken for quite some time
<larsu> interesting. I remember it working before last weekend.. but maybe I hadn't updated for a while
<chrisccoulson> it will be this which broke it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/messagingmenu-extension/trunk/revision/142
<larsu> chrisccoulson is quick!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1065919
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1065919 in thunderbird "thunderbird 16 updates broke messaging menu integration" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, assigning to you and milestoning for quantal (though I guess it might be SRU material at this point)
<xnox> is compiz cpu bug known? or shall I report?
<xnox> it's annoying. and I don't think it's been there before.
 * xnox is tempted to login into gnome-session-fallback session.
<seb128> xnox, when did that start? not known no, but maybe check with smspillaz or duflu
<jibel> could anyone help with bug 1060249, the upgrade of g-s-schemas causes a crash of the perl gtk binding during upgrade from precise to quantal
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060249 in debconf "frontend crashed with signal 5 in free_pending_nulls()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060249
<xnox> my guess after upgrading to 1:0.9.8.4-0ubuntu2
<xnox> as that's when i did upgrade & restart and now seeing this after 2.5 days of uptime.
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: stop trolling!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I saw you on omgubuntu :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * didrocks upvotes chrisccoulson's comment :p
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lol
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I'm proud of myself for finding a Firefox bug, can you tell me whether bug 1065093 affects nightly too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065093 in firefox "Shift+F2 opens the developer toolbar but doesn't close it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065093
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, it works ok in nightly :)
<jbicha> oh, hmm
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yeah, i can reproduce it on 16.0, and not on nightly
<chrisccoulson> you should switch to nightly ;)
<chrisccoulson> it has a bigger number (which means it's always better) ;)
<jbicha> this is also what I get for not running the Beta before this week, sorry
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do I get working messaging menu with nightly? :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet
<chrisccoulson> but you'll get it faster with nightly ;)
<larsu> chrisccoulson, thanks for fixing it that quickly!
<chrisccoulson> heh, np :)
<pitti> meh, the default launcher is now really awful on a netbook
<pitti> all the important stuff is now folded away
<seb128> pitti, important like amazon? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I still use dash and firefox mostly and they are at the top
<pitti> no, important like "all the programs I start"
<seb128> oh, right, I guess I'm biaised because I've my most used programs pinned at the top
<seb128> so I don't often have to use bottom of the launcher/folded icons
<chrisccoulson> i think the guy who replied to me on omgubuntu failed to detect the sarcasm in my post
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it was well hidden :p
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you trapped him :)
<chrisccoulson> surely, signing my post with "Yours faithfully, 1990's Linux Guy" makes it obvious? ;)
<seb128> you would think so ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: you should have signed "Using Linux since 1988 and Ubuntu for even more" :)
<mlankhorst> hahahahaha
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mlankhorst> My dna was sent using a ubuntu pc to the internet where it was reassembled on the other end, you could say I have been using ubuntu before I was conceived. :D
<jbicha> pitti: that's a Feature https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1054167/comments/6
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1054167 in unity "Unity launcher for Quantal Beta 2 has too many items, scrolls off the screen on 1366x768" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you look at bug #1056225? is that the issue you worked on?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056225 in flashplugin-nonfree "Amazon videos don't play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056225
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you close it with a comment? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'll do that in a bit
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<kenvandine> hopefully this will be my last chromium upload :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kenvandine, everybody else: you guys should review your assigned bugs sometimes ;-) I did some cleaning on obvious ones for you but still would be good to close stuff that don't apply anymore or unassign yourself from stuff you are not going to work on
<kenvandine> i am afraid to look at that list
<kenvandine> i might find more 12.10 work
<seb128> kenvandine, lol
<mterry> achiang, hah, thanks for the buy-mterry-beer shoutout  :)
<achiang> mterry: i hope you don't get cirrhosis from me!
<seb128> what, mterry is gettin free beers again? not fair!
<mterry> seb128, you'll get your 20% kickback, seb128, don't worry
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
<pitti> au revoir, have a nice weekend everyone!
<didrocks> pitti: bon week-end! :)
<seb128> pitti, bon w.e !
<chrisccoulson> new firefox beta is available in the usual places now :)
<chrisccoulson> (and thunderbird)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 ^^ ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, how's your daughter?
<chrisccoulson> and anyone else who wants to test the new update ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, usual place include quantal-proposed? ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, you have over 50 bugs assigned to you, could be good to review,update,clean that list when you have some time...
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh, she's still very hot, but the doctor didn't seem too concerned about her hitting her head, and thinks it's just viral
<chrisccoulson> we weren't at the hospital for very long last night, which i'm pleased about :)
<xnox> chrisccoulson: 5 l of room temperature water a day and she should be fine =)
<xnox> (drink not soak ;-))
<kenvandine> good
<chrisccoulson> xnox, she's 3 years old. i'm not sure she'll be able to consume 5l of water ;)
<xnox> chrisccoulson: oh
<xnox> didn't realise that detail =)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so what's the closest "usual places" from what you will be SRU next?
<seb128> e.g I want to test a minimal update rather than nightly ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the usual place for the beta is https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next
<chrisccoulson> i'll do an update to quantal-proposed for the messaging menu bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have anything else planned soon or should we do a SRU for that o... great ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you didn't upload to thunderbird-next?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the messaging menu fix isn't in there yet, as i uploaded those builds a couple of days ago
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, sorry, I though you said that would include the fix for the messaging menu, you just meant 17 is available?
<chrisccoulson> it's coming though :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you get it in today they is still a chance that it will be considered for the iso/release
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i didn't realize that
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: why do you write code that breaks all the time? ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I guess with the arm etc build time the "we can maybe sneak it in" is optimistic, so let's set for an SRU
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's not an end of world issue anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you tricked me to run tb17 though :p luckily it's working ;-)
<seb128> (well, not the messaging menu but tb)
<didrocks> seb128: do you still have the quick filter? :)
<didrocks> (and the chat window I guess :/)
<seb128> yeah, both
<didrocks> ok, so upgrading is not what triggers to hide the quick filters
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks for upgrading :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll do an upload to proposed next week rather than today, just in case anything else comes up :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, if you want testing just send your fix to -next and I will get the update
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm just doing that now actually
<seb128> on that note, time for some exercice
<seb128> weather is nice again, blue sky after all the rain
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: boy, trolling you is pretty disappointing...I was expecting either an insult, or maybe a witty response back...but ignoring me? that hurts.
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, where were you trolling me?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: well, he's trolled on omgubuntu already
<didrocks> mdeslaur: one troll a day!
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, ah, are you "unix corporate lock-in guy"?
<mdeslaur> <mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: why do you write code that breaks all the time? ;)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: hehe :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm confused now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking of the wrong thing
<chrisccoulson> oh, i didn't see that
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i do it so that i don't let the side down ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I so liked how people took your comment seriously ;)
 * mdeslaur wants omgubuntu context...
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/256741242564644864 ;)
<mdeslaur> oh, hehe, found it
<chrisccoulson> :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh
<didrocks> mdeslaur: see how awesome that is? :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: yes :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: one day, you will maybe learn coding :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, ;)
<bcurtiswx> this was my reply to chrisccoulson : https://twitter.com/bcurtiswx/status/256782244121808896
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i like the sound of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=800000
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 800000 in General "Buy the Mozilla community some beer." [Enhancement,Assigned: ]
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, any preference as to a brand of beer?
<chrisccoulson> sigh, you'd think that compiz would be able to handle text scrolling down my terminal window without slowing down to the point where I can almost go and make myself tea whilst waiting for the workspace switcher animation to finish
<MCR1> chrisccoulson: Have you alt-tabbed before ?
<chrisccoulson> MCR1, yes, it's just as bad
<MCR1> chrisccoulson: Try to restart Unity via CCSM
<MCR1> or setsid Unity
<MCR1> I have observed a bad regression today, but I've not yet reported it
<MCR1> It happens to slow down once you used Alt+Tab
<MCR1> then you have to restart unity to make it fast again
<MCR1> I did it via CCSM
<MCR1> chrisccoulson: Please confirm my observation (or not) ;)
<MCR1> bschaefer: ^^
<MCR1> chrisccoulson: Quantal ? Unity trunk ?
<chrisccoulson> MCR1, oh, what i'm seeing isn't a regression. unity has always slowed to a crawl whenever i do something which causes lots of text to scroll down my terminal
 * bschaefer hasn't noticed this
<chrisccoulson> bschaefer, do you use tmux?
<bschaefer> chrisccoulson, nope
 * bschaefer hasn't heard of that
<MCR1> bschaefer: Sorry for bothering you - it might be some quirks here only...
<bschaefer> MCR1, no worries
<kenvandine> hey qengho
<qengho> kenvandine: hey hey.
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: eek, I hope we are worrying in vain.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'd like to know if anyone here is interested in running a session about the Ubuntu Desktop Team for OpenWeek?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-13
<sbte> pitti, you there?
<JoseeAntonioR> pitti: mind a PM?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-14
<BigWhale> What should I do? Keep the support for gstreamer 0.11 or stick to 1.0?
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-07
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> morning!
<Laney> hey pitti, how's it going?
<Laney> have fun at the wedding?
<darkxst> Laney, hi, did my patch work for you?
<Laney> darkxst: yes, did you see my comments?
<darkxst> Laney, what comments?
<Laney> sounds like a no to me :P
<Laney> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/06/#ubuntu-desktop.html
<darkxst> oh right, missed that
<darkxst> I think its ok to watch a different address, diff wise not much different to looking at DESKTOP_SESSION
<darkxst> and atleast for gnome-shell, it will work if running under a different session
<darkxst> Laney, but on the otherhand, Unity spoofing org.gnome.Shell is just bad!
<Laney> Don't know, just seemed cleaner to me
<darkxst> and right the on_unity* naming is a bit odd now
<Laney> and I don't know why they do that but it's presumably useful for some reason
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> Laney: indeed, it was nice!
<pitti> Laney: met Julie, Didier, Rick, Seb, vuntz, and had lots of opportunities to practice wine drinking and French :)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour mon ami, as-tu arrive d'accord ?
 * pitti wants his compose key back
<pitti> this new ibus 1.5 mess -> not amused :(
<seb128> good morning everyone
<seb128> pitti, salut ! ça va bien ? bien rentré ?
<Laney> wħąt, ńø çô₥pòṡę?
<seb128> pitti, je suis bien rentré merci (j'étais chez moi à 17h)
<Laney> hey seb
<pitti> seb128: ici aussi, 17:30 a` maison
<seb128> pitti, yeah, we delay on the new ibus for some cycles but we had to take the hit before the LTS cycle
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> pitti: sounds like fun!
<pitti> Laney: no, the new settings now only allow a ridiculously limited set of compose keys :(
<Laney> seb128: have fun at the wedding?
<seb128> Laney, very much
<pitti> I want Scroll Lock, as that's pretty much the only key which I don't use
<seb128> pitti, I guess you can set it manually in gsettings somewhere
<pitti> I don't have a spare alt or windows key, and no menu key
<Laney> oh, the Keyboard dialog thing
<Laney> is that ibus?
<seb128> pitti, or maybe in gnome-tweak-tools
<Laney> look in org.gnome.desktop.input-sources
<pitti> Laney: well, at least with the whole input system reorganization a lot of things broke
<seb128> we have unhappy users for sure
<pitti> like, you can't type a foreign language on a non-US keyboard any more
<pitti> before, I could e. g. say "Russian with ibus-m17n" on a German keyboard
<seb128> we have issues with the hotkey to switch layouts as well
<seb128> Laney, pitti: good part of those issues are the GNOME changes we tried to hold on for some cycles
<seb128> but well, old ibus was still gtk2 and it was becoming unpractical to maintain those reverts on top of the GNOME stack
<Laney> what gives that shortcut ui?
<pitti> yeah, I know :/
<Laney> it can't be g-c-c
<seb128> Laney, what shortcut ui?
<Laney> unless we cherry-picked it
<Laney> the dialog to choose compose key etc
<Laney> we got rid of the old complicated but flexible one
<seb128> I think they add more option to g-c-c in 3.8
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?h=gnome-3-8&id=978ab40f3eb6e4ec2a632941cd8f879919aa2e02
<seb128> I wonder if we can just cherry pick that one
 * seb128 tries
<Laney> we have it
<seb128> yeah, it's older that I though
<pitti> Laney: oh, that seems to translate to an xkb option 'compose:caps', so it seems limited by that; in the older versions you could assign any key to it, I guess it poked it in xmodmap-like
<pitti> well, I'll find out how to configure xmodmap directly
<ogra_> pitti, luckily Mir will fix that by giving the user full rw access to all files in 7dev/input, so you can plug your own thing on top :P
<Laney> I suppose we must have been keeping the old panel in the ibus revert
<pitti> ogra_: *cough*
<Laney> didn't really look into that stuff
 * ogra_ grins
<seb128> Laney, yes, we had reverted g-s-d/g-c-c because our old indicator was based on the g-s-d systray's code
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> which got away in the input code rewrite
<seb128> went*
<Laney> anyway, I personally like using caps lock for compose which is still possible
<Laney> so har de har :P
<seb128> where is the UI to configure that?
<Laney> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Typing
<seb128> waouh, how non obvious
<seb128> I was looking for an icon in the input method tab
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<pitti> seb128: text entry settings in the indicator -> "Keyboard settings" link in the lower right
<pitti> (gets you to the same dialog, but slightly more obvious)
<seb128> pitti, ah, right, danke
<Laney> Maybe so, depends what you're used to I guess
<seb128> what is "alternative characters key"?
<Laney> I always went through keyboard to get to the old one
<Laney> it's the one to type things like ¹²³€½¾{[]}
<seb128> ok, I've no idea how those work ;-)
<pitti> I use compose for those
<Laney> It does the same thing as alt-gr for me
<Laney> but maybe not every keyboard has that
<pitti> seb128: in better news, new ThinkPad == :)
<seb128> pitti, did you get it running?
<pitti> raring installs without a hitch with EFI/SecureBoot etc., just saucy acts up
<seb128> pitti, how did you solve it?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> so saucy regression :/
<pitti> so, install raring + dist-upgrade
<seb128> seems like something we better fix before release
<pitti> it seems the saucy installer leaves an empty /boot/efi/ partition
<seb128> pitti, can you still test saucy installs now that you did that?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I suppose I can make a backup of the EFI partition, dd it to zero, and reinstall
<pitti> and keep my /home
<seb128> pitti, I guess you opened a bug/mentioned it to slangasek?
<pitti> seb128: not yet, but I will
<seb128> happyaron, hey, are you back yet or still on holidays? I would like to get you opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1230265, if you have one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1230265 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon doesn't detect Anthy(Japanese Input Method) automatically." [Undecided,New]
 * Laney spams lp mail around
<seb128> Laney, bug triaging?
<Laney> closing uss upstream bug tracker
<seb128> do we need to delete all the bugs to do that?
<Laney> i gave them all ubuntu tasks
<seb128> I had it on my todolist but it was not a priority for saucy release so I was delaying to after hard freeze
<Laney> just wrote a lp api script
<Laney> pretty easy
<seb128> cool
<Laney> seb128: have you been Fix Releaseding bugs for hidden things?
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<Laney> bug #1229223
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229223 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Reset launcher and background doesn't reset launcher nor background" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229223
<Laney> fix released?
<seb128> oh, no
<seb128> I kept them as low
<seb128> they are still work we need to do
<tjaalton> seb128: hey, our cairo doesn't seem to have gl/egl support, mind if I merge 1.12.16-2 from debian?
<seb128> tjaalton, seems like a feature, do you have an approved ffe?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> no, don't
<tjaalton> it's blocking wayland/weston ffe
<seb128> tjaalton, that's the old "the nvidia driver makes each GL process use 10MB of memory, which means every cairo/gtk app when building cairo with GL"
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> bummer
<seb128> you remember this one or want reference to the details?
<tjaalton> well it'll block us moving to mesa 10.0 when it's released
<tjaalton> no I remember the bug
<seb128> why is that blocking this update?
<tjaalton> or just ignore weston
<seb128> ignore weston I guess
<seb128> we can't just add that load on every nvidia user
<seb128> well, we should maybe check that their drivers still have the issue
<tjaalton> so, mesa has a MRE now, but upstream moved to a three month release cadence
<tjaalton> but we have new hw coming up 'sometime soon', that might need us to move to mesa 10.1-ish as an sru :/
<seb128> you said the only problem with the update is weston?
<seb128> screw weston in this case, we don't use it
<tjaalton> this is why i'd like to update wayland
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> I'll just finish the ffe
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> lp1236260
<pitti> does anyone use google for empathy, shotwell and friends in the "online accounts" settings?
<seb128> pitti, o/
<pitti> it now always seems to forget the credentials after a few hours
<pitti> and I don't get the google web page any more, just two GTK input lines for user/password
<pitti> can anyone confirm?
<seb128> pitti, it's not specific to online accounts to me, firefox keeps asking me to auth again as well
<seb128> pitti, yes, I can confirm
<pitti> is that "show auth web page" -> "show input lines" change intended?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's a better UI/more integrated
<pitti> ok, so the bug is that it keeps forgetting it
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: I agree, it definitvely looks nicer
<seb128> it's not happening in firefox for you?
 * pitti checks again
<seb128> it's driving me nuts, I've to auth in firefox like 5 times a day for some weeks
<pitti> seb128: no, I'm still logged in with both my accounts
<seb128> ok, weird
<pitti> I only need to re-login perhaps once every two weeks
<seb128> well maybe check with mardy then, in case that's a known issue in the online account stack
<seb128> I assumed it was something on the google side because I keep being un-auth in firefox as well
<seb128> pitti, I guess you restore your firefox sessions?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> "something unexpected has happened" exercise at every boot :)
<seb128> pitti, ok, I get logged out if I restart firefox with the setting set to "open my startpage"
<seb128> pitti, I don't if I do "restore my previously opened tabs"
<seb128> the issue happens in chromium as well
<seb128> I wonder if google get stricter in their auth, or if that's part of their "replacing cookies" or something
<tjaalton> pitti: hey, I assigned bug #1234424 to you, but I can merge it too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234424 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Don't quirk SVGA if vmwgfx kernel driver is loaded" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234424
<pitti> tjaalton: I saw, thanks; I can handle it, and commit it to Debian
<pitti> (so that we stay in sync)
<tjaalton> pitti: ah good, yeah I figured you wanted to do that
<happyaron> seb128: today is the last day.
<happyaron> seb128: I think removing that patch is acceptable, if it does make it work.
<happyaron> I can do some testing later, if needed.
<tjaalton> should lightm still allow choosing the login session?
<tjaalton> *lightdm
<tjaalton> I don't see any way to choose
<seb128> tjaalton, yes, there is a cog icon next to the password entry
<tjaalton> I don't see it here
<seb128> happyaron, enjoy your end of holiday, and yes testing would be welcome tomorrow if you can do that
<seb128> tjaalton, did the issue start today? (I didn't restart with the new lightdm yet), do you have other sessions installes in /usr/share/xsessions?
<tjaalton> seb128: it's the same on an older installation not upgraded today
<tjaalton> though it doesn't have other sessions installed
<seb128> that's why then
<tjaalton> ah it does
<seb128> it does what? have sessions? or has a selector?
<tjaalton> have sessions
<tjaalton> gnome & ubuntu
<seb128> great
<seb128> Laney, weird, doing LANG=C system-settings or LANG=en_GB system-settings, on current saucy, with your branch the month names are lowercase for me
<seb128> Laney, in any case it's a detail, approving, I'm just unsure why we get different results
<tjaalton> seb128: ok now that I installed gnome-shell it does show the cog and two options
<seb128> tjaalton, ok, works as intended there
<seb128> then
<tjaalton> contents of /usr/share/xsessions didn't change though
<tjaalton> is that even used anymore
<seb128> tjaalton, yes, those are the entries listed by lightdm
<seb128> tjaalton, you had a session file for gnome-shell there before having gnome-shell installed?
<tjaalton> but both that are there are installed by gnome-session
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> there is a tryexec key
<seb128> they are only valid if the binary they correspond to are install
<Laney> seb128: WEIRD!
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> tjaalton, but weird, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-shell.desktop&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<tjaalton> it's just gnome.desktop
<seb128> tjaalton, that confirms what I though, the .session should come from gnome-shell, dunno what version of gnome-session you have to have the file coming from there
<seb128> tjaalton, oh, right
<seb128> tjaalton, so yeah, that's due to the tryexec
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I've no idea what's different between our systems
<tjaalton> seb128: alrighty
<Laney> well the french months are lowercase here
<Laney> I bet it's to do with that somehow
<Laney> eds works btw, and I have no goa process running
<Laney> + evo with calendar in indicator
<seb128> Laney, oh ok, it probably use lc_time or something rather than the locale
<seb128> Laney, indeed, if I set the LC as well as LANG I get an uppercase
<seb128> Laney, @eds: nice, upload! ;-)
<Laney> ah
<Laney> jibel: hey
<Laney> jibel: do you know why jenkins.qa.u.c doesn't show glib-networking's autopkgtest?
<Laney> also, how are you? :-)
<jibel> Hey Laney, I'm fine and you?
<jibel> Laney, have these tests been added recently?
<Laney> pretty good
<Laney> yes
<Laney> 2013-10-03
<jibel> Laney, okay glib-networking 2.38.0-1~ubuntu2, looking
<Laney> I bet I did something wrong :P
<jibel> Laney, the package looks good, but britney didn't submit the first test request. That's a case we already had.
<jibel> I'll resubmit a test request that will create the job
<Laney> ubuntu1 had debian/tests/* but no XS-Testsuite header
<Laney> might have confused matters
<seb128> pitti, hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~dannf/ubuntu/saucy/udisks/lp1235051/+merge/189203 is in the sponsoring queue ... should I just sponsor it or would you prefer to get that through Debian?
<pitti> seb128: udisks is dead (we should get rid of it in the default install, argh)
<pitti> seb128: so I don't particularly mind it being out of sync, so go ahead
<seb128> pitti, well, it was just to clean the queue, I don't especially care either ... I don't think arm64 is a goal for saucy, I'm just going to put it work in progress until next cycle and upload it if nobody uploaded that to debian by then
<pitti> xnox: ^ what's the status for the usb-creator port, OOI?
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi seb128
<seb128> attente, how are you?
<attente> i'm good
<attente> is this about the media-keys problem?
<seb128> attente, I'm looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-settings-daemon/non-latin-media-keys/+merge/189369 ... but I'm not sure I understand keyboards enough to judge it
<seb128> judge->review
<attente> oh. that just adds an extra step where it checks the keyboard shortcut by keycode if all else fails
<seb128> attente, can you try to give me a bit more context/details? is GNOME having the same issue? if not,why not?
<attente> GNOME isn't having this issue, no
<seb128> how do they workaround/solve it? (or what do they do differently/can we do the same)
<attente> if i have to guess, something changed at the xkb level
<attente> seb128, i don't know if they need a workaround as it isn't a problem for them
<attente> this is strictly an ubuntu problem as far as i can tell
<seb128> why is it a problem for us and not for them?
<seb128> what do we do differently?
<attente> i'm not sure, maybe mir does something differently with keyboard group implementation?
<attente> all i can think of is that we need changes in g-s-d and gtk... leading me to suspect the problem lies lower in the stack
<seb128> attente, hum, we don't use Mir in saucy, so it can't be Mir
<seb128> we are still on plain old good xorg
<xnox> seb128: please upload.
<seb128> attente, is gnome-shell having issues on Ubuntu?
<attente> seb128, yes
<seb128> xnox, upload what? the arm64 build fix?
<attente> seb128, same issue
<xnox> pitti: usb-creator port, didn't fix it since original porting (still broken) was done.
<xnox> seb128: udisks/dh_autoreconf, yeap.
<seb128> xnox, is that important for saucy? it seems like we are not going that port complete before release :p
<seb128> attente, ok, so maybe a but in our xorg stack then
<xnox> seb128: every little helps.
<xnox> seb128: i suspect that port will take off ahead of /me finding time to port usb-creator.
<seb128> xnox, ok
<attente> seb128, what do you think about trying to fix it at the g-s-d/gtk+ level?
<seb128> attente, did you try pinging rtcm (the GNOME guy who works on the ibus/keyboard stack) about it, in case he knows what it could be?
<seb128> attente, well, I think that if you say it works on other distros, then we should be able to get it working too by fixing whatever is wrong
<attente> seb128, i can again, but he wasn't sure what the problem was
<attente> i could only conclude we're doing something strange on our end
<seb128> attente, it that specific to g-s-d session?
<seb128> I'm not even sure to understand the issue
<seb128> e.g if you run a GNOME classic session with gnome-panel, is the issue there?
<attente> i haven't tried GNOME classic
<attente> i'll try it
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> attente, I'm fine adding patches to g-s-d/gtk if that makes things work, but it feels like a workaround (saying that on the fact that other distros don't have the issue without that code, so it shouldn't be strictly needed)
<Laney> pushed gsd
<attente> seb128, so these are actually two different problems it seems
<attente> the g-s-d media keys problem affects GNOME classic, gnome-shell, and unity
<attente> but the problem on the gtk+ side seems to only affect unity
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so with your g-s-d patch the keys work as they should out of unity?
<attente> seb128, sorry i guess i forgot to check it, it doesn't seem to work outside of unity...
<attente> this problem is really strange...
<seb128> attente, is that problem happening in a "basic" session without the indicators?
<seb128> attente, e.g a stock gnome-panel one
<seb128> or simpler than that an openbox or something with g-s-d running
<attente> seb128, i'm running in gnome classic right now and the problem persists even with the patch
<attente> i guess i don't understand the problem as well as i thought i did
<seb128> attente, ok, I'm going to discard that patch for this upload then
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> attente, is the problem due to g-s-d ?
<attente> i don't believe so
<attente> if i had to guess, it's happening at the x level
<seb128> attente, how do I reproduce? is that like "start a session, configure a non latin keymap (e.g russian), try to use multimedia keys"?
<attente> seb128, yes
<seb128> well I guess without g-s-d there is no handler for those :/
<Laney> the media keys are broken in non-shell-non-unity gnome sessions
<Laney> don't get confused with that bug
<Laney> which is the patch I just pushed to gsd git
<Laney> erm, bzr
<attente> oh.
<attente> interesting
<Laney> i.e. try merging with that
<attente> Laney, ok, will do
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> attente, ok, so an unity session with "ru" as default keymap and fr/us next to it, multimedia keys work
<attente> seb128, does ctrl+alt+t work for you?
<seb128> attente, no, it doesn't
<seb128> that's the issue I guess?
<attente> yes
<attente> seb128, let me try to merge trunk and see if it's fixed on all three
<attente> seb128, ok, so still same result, only fixes on unity
<seb128> attente, do you try with ctrl-alt-t?
<attente> seb128, yep, with arabic, greek, russian, none work
<attente> i guess don't worry about that patch then
<seb128> attente, stop using ctrl-al-t as a testcase
<attente> seb128, why?
<seb128> attente, the unity testing is buggy, bind another command, e.g ctrl-alt-c to calculator
<seb128> attente, because compiz has a custom binding for ctrl-alt-t
<seb128> it might be that it works through compiz
<seb128> not due to the g-s-d action
<attente> but the action is configurable through g-c-c
<seb128> attente, I've ctrl-alt-t working but ctrl-alt-u to another action not working
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I think both might fight
<seb128> which is yet another bug
<seb128> but better to use a non conflict binding for your testing
<seb128> just rebind to ctrl-alt-c or something
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, ok, at least I can confirm the bug and that it doesn't seem to be the unity, indicator or ibus (I get the issue without those)
<seb128> e.g I'm in unity session where I unloaded the unity plugin from compiz and I moved away the indicator .service to avoid dbus activation and killed ibus
<seb128> and I change layouts with "setxkbmap <layout>"
<attente> seb128, ok
<attente> the patch only fixes in unity, so best to reject the MP
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Laney, ^ feel free to upload the other changes if you want
<seb128> (if you don't I'm going to do in a bit, still trying to help debugging a bit more the multimedia key issue)
<Laney> will do
<attente> seb128, application shortcuts are also affected, but only under unity
<jibel> Laney, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-glib-networking/
<Laney> jibel: awesome, thanks!
<attente> seb128, how do you opt-out your device from image-based updates?
<seb128> attente, I don't why?
<Laney> make it writable, never update
<Laney> or use cdimage-touch
<Laney> in both cases you can use apt
<Laney> but you'll drift on the android side of stuff i guess
<seb128> attente, touch /userdata/.writable_image
<Laney> and not be testing the proper thing
<seb128> attente, if you are looking at how making the image writable
<seb128> then reboot
<seb128> then you can use apt etc
<attente> ok, thanks
<seb128> attente, btw, that keyboard issue does looks like an xorg issue
<attente> seb128, is someone looking into it?
<seb128> attente, it's happening with g-s-d/g-c-c downgraded to 3.6 from raring and it's happening in xfce with their settings manager
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, and xfce is gtk2 which didn't change lot
<seb128> attente, I just got stubborn trying to find the buggy component...
<seb128> attente, but well, I ruled out g-s-d ibus indicator-keyboard and gtk3
<attente> yeah, i guess i just figured it was fixable on the g-s-d gtk side of things
<seb128> attente, I'm going to try next to start from raring and upgrade selected component (like xorg-server) to try to figure out which one starts the issue
<seb128> attente, are you working on the phone settings back atm?
<seb128> attente, maybe do something else that the crazy media key stuff for a while
<attente> seb128, sure, will do
<seb128> attente, it would be nice to make the change to restrict the language list to the one that have a locale generated on disk
<seb128> the list atm is long and most choices don't work
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> attente, if that's not easy to do, we might just hardcode it to zh/es/pt/de/fr, those are the langpack we install
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks for uploading g-s-d!
<Laney> kein problem!
 * Laney found a tin of altoids to reward himself with
<Laney> yum yum
<Laney> will have to restock in CA
<seb128> what is altoids?
 * seb128 googles
<seb128> oh, cinnamon's sweets?
<seb128> not only cinnamon, google image has peppermint ones as well
<Laney> never had that kind
<xclaesse> Uh, apport launch chrome when sending a crash report
<xclaesse> instead of firefox
<seb128> ok, enough for today
<seb128> 'night everyone
<ogra_> ciao seb128
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-08
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> goooooooood morning
<sil2100> Morning Laney, larsu, seb128!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey sil2100
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<larsu> sil2100: morning!
<Laney> seb128: yeah not bad thanks, quiet evening last night
<Laney> you?
<Laney> hey larsu sil2100
 * larsu waves to Laney 
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks, I did some sport in the evening and had a good night of sleep then ;-)
<mlankhorst> morning
<Laney> mlankhorst!
<mlankhorst> laney!
 * Laney flashes some gang signs
<Laney> what up homie
<Laney> (so urban)
<mlankhorst> not bad
<mlankhorst> played too much gta5? :P
<Laney> haha, I don't have a console :(
<Laney> maybe it's because I want to play it badly
<mlankhorst> ofc you do
<Laney> preordered a ps4 though
<Laney> seb128: so I got asked to make sure that removing eds-uoa is OK for touch
<baptistem_> heya
<mlankhorst> I'm waiting for the steam thing :P
<Laney> seb128: I'm guessing so because they never installed -goa without which the stuff is broken anyway
<Laney> is that fair to say?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> cool
<Laney> stgraber: ^^^^
<seb128> Laney, as Ken said last week during the meeting, e-d-s is not doing calendar sync anyway, you need evosync for that
<seb128> so you would need data all the time to use the calendar, even if it was working
<seb128> Laney, you scared him away :p
<Laney> haha
<Laney> yeah they use syncevolution I think
<Laney> stgraber: ^ in case you didn't get the previous ping
<Laney> wait what
<Laney> damn, doesn't reproduce
<seb128> Laney, reproduce what?
<Laney> I just saw www-data on my lightdm user list
<seb128> Laney, is it showing up in the session indicator or the g-c-c panel?
<seb128> they all use accountsservices to get the users' list I think
<Laney> nope
<seb128> weird
<Laney> some transient thing, weird
<Laney> also do you get a bug sometimes where you have no mouse cursor?
<seb128> I don't
<Laney> i get it maybe 5% of the time
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is it showing on some apps and not others?
<seb128> or just missing?
<Laney> no
<seb128> is that after a vt switch?
<Laney> well, let me try firefox or something
<Laney> just invisible
<Laney> it's straight after logging in
<seb128> I never saw that then...
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> Laney, how did you create the tzdata tarball? I looked at that update some days ago but I decided to skip it because I was not sure I wouldn't end up with an orig.tar.gz different from Debian
<Laney> uscan
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> I manually download, untared and got a flat list of files
<seb128> which made me go "ok, let's wait for Debian"
<Laney> haha
<seb128> Laney, thanks for doing the update btw ;-)
<Laney> dpkg-source or whatever it is takes care of putting it in a directory for you
<Laney> I don't know how/when we decide to SRU those updates though
<seb128> Laney, did you look at the diff? is there any fix that we should try to get in stable series?
<seb128> well, ideally we would just update
<Laney> some of the changes are for quite near future things
<seb128> especially if there is a change that impacts a coming DST rule
<seb128> yeah, would be good to SRU on all series then
<seb128> that has a standing exception for SRUs
<Laney> e.g. http://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz-announce/2013-September/000013.html http://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz-announce/2013-October/000015.html
<seb128> Laney, the second one seems to suggest we are already off for Morocco?
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1233054
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1233054 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "Moroccan DST time change needs upgrade after being extended" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> could well be
<Laney> I can do that SRU
<Riddell> what's the ubuntu desktop programme to set up user accounts these days?
<seb128> Riddell, gnome-control-center
<seb128> Laney, so I just had an UI review of settings with the UI designers and they asked to drop the colon from section headers ... do you have an opinion on whether we should do it or push back for translation reasons?
<Laney> seb128: will we get fuzzy strings and are those still displayed?
<Laney> also I just noticed we have an empty Security section in Security & Privacy
<seb128> Laney, yes, it's my list as well
<Laney> I think we should breaking translations unnecessarily as not a "fix" at this point
<Laney> do it next cycle, assuming it does break them
<Laney> s/should/should count/
<seb128> Laney, fuzzy are not used indeed
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208778/
<seb128> Laney, that's my notes from that hangout I just had
<seb128> Laney, I'm working on doing the "use headers rather than single list item" atm, I'm a bit unsure about the rounded optionselector stuff, I'm going to give that a try next
<seb128> Laney, btw, http://ubuntuone.com/1DapfTL5unqLohs7hTQAqv for playing with it
<seb128> Laney, they like the middle one better but it makes the headers not aligned, I'm going to ping them again about that
<Laney> what does that one use?
<seb128> the middle one?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> OptionSelector rather than ListItem.ItemSelector
<Laney> does that have a header thing?
<seb128> they are basically the same widget
<seb128> yes, the middle version is using the OptionSelector text:
<Laney> I see
<Laney> I'm confused about the role of design
<seb128> the right one is using a ListItem.Header and then an OptionSelector without text
<Laney> was this with mpt or someone else?
<seb128> it was the guys who sent me the visual assets
<seb128> Laney, Jouni Helminen and Matt Stevens
<Laney> some overlap in responsibilities?
<seb128> Laney, I think mpt is doing interaction design and those guys do visual design
<seb128> e.g they are the one telling about pixels and stuff looking right
<seb128> mpt, ^ is that true?
<Laney> where you have "Use headers from SDK" in sound - what does that mean? And that should apply to all panels presumably
<Laney> I guess ListItem.Header but I thought we didn't use that deliberately
<seb128> it means using ListItem.Header for the titles
<seb128> and yes
<seb128> Laney, right, seems there is argument between designers...
<Laney> mmm, sounds like fun
<seb128> Laney, yeah :/
<seb128> Laney, which one do you like better in those 4?
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/1DapfTL5unqLohs7hTQAqv
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/2ztVRx0uaM67gKAZl8jmKd
<Laney> what does Header look like for TimeZone?
<Laney> does that line up with the header of the OptionSelector?
<Laney> I mean "Time zone:"
<seb128> Laney, you mean?
<seb128> you have the screenshots
<Laney> or is that what it is?
<Laney> did you change that one already?
<seb128> well, we have those 4 screenshots basically
<seb128> I've the 4 versions that are displayed in those urls I just gave you
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/2ztVRx0uaM67gKAZl8jmKd seems best to me
<Laney> yes
<seb128> design seems fine with that ... does it work for you?
<Laney> I'm wondering if the "Time zone:" text is a Header there
<seb128> I'm not sure what you are asking
<seb128> yes
<seb128> "Time zone:" and "Set the time and date:" both are headers in that version
<seb128> I moved the optionselector title out of the selector to a separate ListItem.Header
<Laney> I like the ones with the OptionSelector
<Laney> can you do showDivider: false on the header to make it look like #2 but aligned?
<Laney> maybe that doesn't exist for Header
<Laney> otherwise your preferred one looks ok but we should change all headers at the same time
<davmor2> seb128: can I just say 2 things,  1-2 with the spacing are way nicer,  why isn't all of the page translated to french it seems odd to me that only sections are :)
<seb128> Laney, we can't turn off the divider for header I think, I tried, it doesn't work (raise an error)
<Laney> I like the extra spacing too
<seb128> Laney, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-header-members.html
<Laney> but that's what the SDK headers are like
<Laney> so ...
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> Could make the same argument in favour of #2 though really
<seb128> davmor2, I took a english screenshot, but setting LANG just made the strings be english not the values returned
<Laney> Although it does affect the last Standard
<Laney> so maybe it's a bit different
<seb128> Laney, well, 2 has the issue that the headers are not aligned
<davmor2> seb128: oh interesting :)
<seb128> Laney, davmor2: the design guys to use headers, because we want a headers to look different, and they have a point, some of the flat lists are a bit non trivial to parse
<seb128> they said that if Headers look wrong we should fix them in the SDK
<seb128> which is going to make the app look fine then
<Laney> sure
<seb128> which makes sense
<Laney> The question is if "Set time and date:" is a header because it affects sensitivity of the last item or if it just refers to the OptionSelector in which case maybe it doesn't matter that it's not aligned
<seb128> well, I think that the issue, with the middle option, is that it looks like the optionselector is part of the "Time zone:" section
<seb128> and that there is only one section
<seb128> when it's not... and it's weird to have "Time zone:" if it's the only section
<Laney> yeah, so maybe have another section called "Time and Date:"
<seb128> that starts being lot of change for the day before the freeze
<Laney> sure is
<Laney> I do like using the OptionSelector though
<Laney> what's wrong with #3?
<davmor2> seb128: I know what the issue is with 3-4.  Because the header is Off set I think I expect the text to be bigger or bolder like it would be on a wiki/web page for example.  Because it isn't the page just looks cramped
<seb128> I'm not sure, the "Set the time and date:" with the divider looks a bit weird
<seb128> davmor2, right, they need to fix the look of headers in the sdk...
<Laney> Well, your call
<Laney> I prefer 3 but 4 is also OK
<Laney> in either case let's be consistent and do everywhere at once
<seb128> Laney, hum, at this point I'm pondering just not changing anything for v1, we still have some bugs and I'm not sure rushing those UI changes is a win
<Laney> oh, these aren't changes to be done now?
<seb128> Laney, "to be done" ... I'm sure the design guys would like to see those stuff fixed
<seb128> it doesn't mean we "have to" do it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I thought it was "you should make it look like this for 13.10"
<seb128> well, rick&co said to focus on quality and functional for the end of the design
<Laney> those guys should learn some qml ;-)
<seb128> design pointed what they see wrong/to fix
<seb128> it doesn't mean it's important enough to get in this week
<seb128> e.g I'm fine pushing back
<seb128> they said ok for the "we are not going to drop the ':' because of translations"
<davmor2> seb128: I like the box around automatic/manual  I think the issue is you then expect a box to be around europe/paris too if that makes sense,  which is why my head prefers the non box version, but my eyes like the box version :)
<seb128> davmor2, the europe/paris is not an option selector though, it's a 1 line indicating the current value and linking to a subpage
<Laney> I'm surprised they didn't have any suggestions about the choose tz page
<davmor2> seb128: indeed and I get that there is a difference there and that is great.  But it looks odd having one bit, seemingly, randomly boxed but not the rest of the sections if that make sense.
<seb128> Laney, they mostly looked at the use of non standard elements I think
<seb128> davmor2, right, which is what makes we think we are going to stay out of the rounded business for v1
<seb128> because it's going to start raising such comments
<seb128> then we need to address those
<seb128> it seems like we better stay on the current UI with its known issues
<seb128> Laney, davmor2: that's on screenshot I had at the start of the cycle using headers in the about dialog, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142246654/grouped.png
<seb128> I don't like it, the software and legal entry look weird
<Laney> Agreed
<Laney> We could file an SDK bug and wait for it to be fixed before doing anything with headers
<seb128> Laney, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1190234 ? ;-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1190234 in Ubuntu UX "[toolkit] ListItem.Header should be horizontally aligned with standard elements" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, but yeah, to me it looks like we should change to change header, and get the header look improved in the uitk
<seb128> but I guess the second is not going to happen for v1
<seb128> so we better stay on what we current got
<davmor2> seb128: see I don't mind it being stagger but again I expect the text to be bigger and bolder to make it easier to identify
<Laney> ah, there's the reference for not using headers
<seb128> Laney, yeah, but seems the other design guys don't agree with that...
<Laney> not a fight for us :-)
 * seb128 wishes they would agree between them and just tell us what to do
<seb128> pitti, yeah langpack master, I've a question for you ;-)
<pitti> seb128: salut, quoi de neuf ?
<seb128> pitti, what would be the right way to list "the available locales"?
<pitti> seb128: call "locale -a"
<seb128> pitti, could you have a look to what attente did in https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-system-settings/filter-unsupported-languages/+merge/189757
<pitti> and perhaps filter out C and POSIX
<seb128> he lists stuff in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<seb128> which I guess work, but I'm not sure is the best way
<pitti> that ought to be an implementation detail indeed
<pitti> also, those are not actual locales
<seb128> pitti, yeah, the issue we have currently is that the UI lists everything
<seb128> but we can't install langpacks on the touch ro image
<pitti> so what is that supposed to show, languages or locales?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-language
<seb128> languages
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> pitti, the goal of that merge is basically to limit the list to the stuff that work
<seb128> pitti, atm you can pick e.g russian in the list, but the accountsservice helper is going to bail out because the locale is not generated
<seb128> so the option doesn't work
<seb128> we basically want to go down to listing zh/es/pt/de/fr (which are the langpacks installed)
<pitti> oh, we install the gnome langpacks on the phone
<seb128> pitti, yes, as a workaround, since we don't have touch langpacks yet
<seb128> pitti, space was not too much of an issue and the gnome ones have the indicators' translations
<seb128> pitti, we decided to install a bunch to have the language setting to work, and to be able to easily demo in some of the most common languages
<pitti> seb128: I commented on the MP
<seb128> pitti, danke
<attente> seb128, pitti, i was thinking about that, but if we use locale -a, we end up getting a tonne of regional variants on languages like english which are effectively just plain english
<seb128> attente, hey
<pitti> attente: right, but that's the same with parsing /usr/share/locale*
<pitti> attente: you need to filter those by language and perhaps somem particular variants anyway
<seb128> pitti, /usr/share/locale-langpacks has less entries than locale -a here
<pitti> yes, but not "fewer enough"
<attente> each entry in locale-langpack corresponds to an actual translation pack, no?
<pitti> we can't/don't want to show any country/variant *except* Portugese and Chinese
<pitti> sorry, scratch the portugese, we only need to show zh-hans/zh-hant, and otherwise just the language
<pitti> attente: no, see above
<pitti> attente: each entry in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ corresponds to one langpack (see my MP comment)
<pitti> and that also takes care of the special-case of the zh split
<attente> pitti, on the device i see zh_CN and zh_SG
<attente> oh, ok, sorry, i misunderstood
<pitti> yes, but the langpacks are called zh-hans (simplified, like for China) and -hant (traditional, like in Taiwan)
<attente> pitti, does that mean we don't have for example US english vs GB english?
<pitti> attente: we do, but they all come in language-pack-en
<pitti> it doesn't make sense to split those
<pitti> (because en_GB is just a small delta on top of en_US)
<attente> so how do we ensure that these appear as distinct languages in the list?
<pitti> similarly, de_AU is just a few special exceptions over de_DE, so we don't build an Austrian langpack
<pitti> attente: well, that's what I asked above -- what do you want to show, locales or languages
<pitti> a locale is a language plus country and also defines other bits than just the language (like currency, date format, etc.)
<seb128> language it seems, from the design
<pitti> if you want to install langpacks, then the language is enough
<pitti> for defining the full UI experience you need country as well, and you really want locale -a
<Laney> yes, we probably do want that
<pitti> for the latter case, /usr/share/langpack-locale/ is *not* sufficient
<Laney> that's what o gra bugged about today
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1236772
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236772 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "while setting language works in ubuntu touch, currency and date settings are still en_us.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> right, that one ^
<pitti> otherwise you could never say you are in e. g. Austria or Brazil
<pitti> attente: so yes, it seems you really want locale -a
<attente> right, ok
<attente> thanks pitti
<seb128> attente, pitti: thanks
<seb128> attente, can you update the mr to do that?
<attente> seb128, yep
<seb128> attente, thanks
<Riddell> seb128: sorry only just tried gnome-control-centre and it's empty, presumably I need a module to do anything, do you know which package the user setup module is in?
<seb128> Riddell, hum, are you speaking online accounts or local users?
<Riddell> seb128: local user
<seb128> Riddell, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center?
<seb128> Riddell, the panels have .desktop which are not listing KDE
<seb128> in their OnlyShowIn
<Riddell> seb128: ah hah, thanks
<Riddell> seb128: I don't suppose you know where the user avatar is saved to?
<seb128> Riddell, let me check
<seb128> Riddell, it used to be ~/.face but they use accountsservice nowadays so I wonder if it's just stored in there
<Riddell> seb128: but in where? :)
<seb128> Riddell, in accountsservice, which is a dbus service
<seb128> Riddell, it stores those in /var/lib/AccountsService/icons/<user> it seems
<Riddell> seb128: aaah, interesting, thanks
<seb128> Riddell, google found https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/110875/
<seb128> Riddell, the bug linked has some details/discussion on the topic
<Riddell> seb128: interesting, thanks more
<seb128> Riddell, yw!
<seb128> attente, do you know how to test the osk text completion? I tried to enable it and enter some words in the messaging app using the osk but it doesn't complete anything that I can tell
<seb128> or I misunderstand the feature/how it's supposed to work
<seb128> attente, oh, it works after a reboot, I guess the osk still doesn't dynamically update its config
<attente> seb128, it should work without rebooting
<attente> from what i tested
<seb128> attente, turning off seems to work without reboot but I had issues turning it on again, I'm going to do a bit more testing
<Laney> stgraber: did you see my ping earlier about e-d-s?
<stgraber> Laney: nope
<Laney> ok, well we discussed it a bit and came to the conclusion that it couldn't work on touch anyway
<Laney> because they didn't install -goa which is required for it
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> Laney: did you talk to the kylin guys too?
<Laney> yeah, JackYu said it was ok in #ubuntu-release overnight
<stgraber> Laney: cool, I'll drop the block then.
<Laney> great, ta
<seb128> happyaron, is there any new feature in the new libchewing? you only need a ffe for features, not bug fixes
<happyaron> seb128: I don't think there is big features, but contains quite a bunch of bug fixes.
<seb128> happyaron, no need of a ffe then, just upload
<Laney> I didn't find anything that wasn't a bug fix yet
<Laney> ah, there's a NEWS
<happyaron> but I cannot sync directly, do I need to upload it manually?
<Laney> huh?
<Laney> it's already in UNAPPROVED
<Laney> so you or someone did sync it
<happyaron> I synced it, but getting no email
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<happyaron> so I thought it may need to be an FFe, but not subscribed anyone because I'm still not sure..
<happyaron> ah, thanks
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark_, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey
 * kenvandine waves
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you? ;-)
<kenvandine> great!
<larsu> meeting \o/
<Laney> hallo
<Laney> see, it *is* a happy Tuesday
<seb128> Laney, it is ;-)
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> hum, no qengho today?
<seb128> ok...
<seb128> Sweetshark_, hey
<Sweetshark_> seb128: nothing to report -- conference wrapup, travel planning, bits and pieces
<seb128> Sweetshark_, ok ... what's the status of libreoffice in saucy? you are happy about it?
<qengho> seb128: I'm here. Network lag.
<Sweetshark_> seb128: yes. currently no fires burning there \o/
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> Sweetshark_, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey, ok
<qengho> - Preparing 30.0.1599.66 for testing.  Release to P,Q,R,S if LP#1235490, #1236613, #1226143 not regression, and if ARMHF works well.
<qengho> - Tracking a bug that concerns me, LP#1235490.  Seems to be new.  Could be compositing-stack bug.  May need help.
<qengho> - New-tab page search, if I can get to it.
<qengho> EOL
<mlankhorst> heya
<Laney> you mean we'll lose the cool grid thing?
<qengho> Laney: No.
<qengho> Laney: additional line for search.  Replacement of start.ubuntu.com search as Firefox uses.
<Laney> I see
<qengho> Laney: Chromebooks already have something like it, actually.
<seb128> qengho, I saw you closed the autopkgtest bug, are those running and green now?
<qengho> seb128: yes.  Green for about a month.
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> indeed, I can see that, great
<qengho> :)
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> working on some kernel bugs, mesa 9.2 updates
<mlankhorst> 9.1 preparation for raring
<mlankhorst> and applied for nm, haven't heard back yet
<seb128> ok, good luck with that
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> o h ai
<Laney> • system-settings bugfixes
<Laney> ∘ A critical in storage glib usage
<Laney> ∘ Design update for choosing timezone
<Laney> ∘ Size/layout fixes landed
<Laney> ∘ Use Qt for month names instead of translating them explicitly
<Laney> ∘ Go up from directly launched panels to the main screen so you can't get trapped
<Laney> • Bug fixes
<Laney> ∘ Disable UOA in e-d-s
<Laney> ∘ Update tzdata and SRU it for impending/overdue changes
<Laney> ∘ Review g-s-d patches to fix media keys
<Laney> ∘ Fix nm-applet autolaunching
<Laney> ∘ Investigate g-session update; blocked on g-desktop3 being updated which we can't do IIRC.
<Laney> ∘ Take a look at some non-fatal (maybe should be) errors in glib-networking's testsuite; upstream bugs.
<Laney> • Many queue reviews, FFes, accepts/rejects, discussions and sponsorships. Final freeze in two days people!
<desrt> Laney: 'storage glib usage'?
<Laney> • Start looking at errors/rls-s for bugs to fix before release.
<Laney> • DMB meeting, arges is now a core-dev
<Laney> • codesearch: cron update it every day so it's more useful
<Laney> • Will be on holiday on Friday
<Laney> F I N
 * desrt notes Laney worked over the weekend :)
<Laney> yeah we were passing null into something or other
<kenvandine> Laney, disabling UOA in e-d-s, is that going to affect the calendar-app stuff on the phone?
<Laney> seb said not
<kenvandine> ok
<Laney> and he cited you!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> well i told them it wasn't a good solution, since it required online access
<kenvandine> same for contacts
<Laney> anyway that can come back with 3.10
<Laney> so the phone doesn't have to be without it for very long
<kenvandine> but i haven't synced up with them in a while, my suggestion for them was syncevolution
<kenvandine> which isn't quite ready
<seb128> kenvandine, uoa is what makes you need to reauth several times a day ...
<Laney> yeah they advise that on the DailyDriver page
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<Laney> they use oauth properly in the new series apparently
<kenvandine> Laney, upstream added support for single signon that should work with UOA, just not in master yet
<kenvandine> seb128, that is annoying! glad to see that go away :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can you double check that the e-d-s update doesn't create issue?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Applied some fixes from Tim Waugh from Red Hat, released 1.0.39
<tkamppeter> - Mainly Bugs
<desrt> tkamppeter: how's the brother situation going?
<desrt> tkamppeter: we can talk about it later
<tkamppeter> desrt, the admin from the Linux Foundation and the Brother people are looking into how this has to be done legally correctly.
<desrt> oh.  i love it when it comes down to legality :)
<desrt> good luck :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<tjaalton> oh, cups support for brother printers? that would save me some effort the next time I (re)install the machine for my mum :)
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> i-keyboard under unity-greeter default layout bug
<attente> non-latin media keys and application shortcuts bug(s), stuck on these and on-going
<attente> also stuck on unity-gtk-module mnemonics bug
<attente> system-settings language/locale changes
<attente> eof
<tkamppeter> desrt, once there is the question on who get made responsible if Brother's drivers cause any system damage, and then there is the thing that Brother wants to have this click-through license.
<desrt> attente: i suspect it may not be worth putting too much effort into the u-gtk-m bug if our mir plans are still on track for LTS
<desrt> since the difficulty there is entirely owing to the oddities of input handling in X
<seb128> desrt, I doubt we are going to have the LTS on Mir
<desrt> attente: disregard, then :)
 * larsu is shocked.
<seb128> attente, thanks, did you update the language/locale to use "locale" rather than the directory?
<desrt> larsu: play nice :p
<attente> seb128, yep, that should be fixed now
<attente> although
<larsu> desrt: couldn't resist
<seb128> great, I'm going to review that again
<attente> it kind of sucks at the moment since it calls synchronously
<attente> althought for a call like locale it might not matter much
<desrt> attente: i want to pick your brains in montreal about the keyboard stuff, so i hope you'll have time
<seb128> right, don't worry too mych about
<desrt> it's a shame we don't share the train ride there -- i'll be on my own
<attente> desrt, yeah. well, we have the weekend :)
<desrt> yup
<desrt> hopefully we don't get too hung over from all the bagels and smoked meat
<Laney> oh man
<Laney> now I want to come
<seb128> attente, thanks for the effort on those keyboard bugs, they are really no fun... I still plan to try to help narrowing down a bit more the media key issue
<attente> seb128, is there some way i can binary search the changes in X that might've caused this?
<seb128> attente, well, my idea is to start from a raring install, see if it works, and if it does do "install <binary>, restart session, see if it still works" until it stops working
<desrt> seb128: great... send attente into the graveyard just before halloween
<seb128> where <binary> is whatever is in the dist-upgrade raring->saucy list
<seb128> desrt, I was going to say that I plan to do that after the meeting
<desrt> :)
<seb128> it's not that difficult, there is only a couple of candidate that would make sense
<seb128> e.g I'm going to start by xorg
<Laney> * mlankhorst runs
<seb128> since I ruled out g-s-d/indicators/ibus/gtk already
<seb128> haha
<desrt> after you find the upgrade, though, it's time to bisect the git changelog :/
<seb128> attente, wait to get news from me before spending more time on this one
<attente> seb128, ok
<seb128> desrt, well, nailing down to one component is going to a be a big step in the right direction
<seb128> attente, thanks
<desrt> right
<seb128> desrt, ok, your turn ;-)
<desrt> i didn't get as much work done on the desktop file index as i expected because i got sidetracked by a lot of random bugs
<desrt> tracked down two issues/crashers in indicator-messages (argh...) and one in the hud due to a weird use of a hacked-up version of the action muxer
<desrt> also found the mother of all threading issues in pygobject...
<desrt> pitti: would be great if we could get https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709223 into the release, subject to reviews (possibly as an update) since this is hitting lots of gsettings users
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 709223 in general "problem with toggleref thread-safety" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> also tracked down some g-s-d/upower issues
<desrt> as for the index, i did manage to get about half of the commits on the branch landed to glib master and started writing a testsuite... and fixed a few bugs uncovered by the testing
<desrt> and on the compiler side, i have a branch of desktop-file-utils that has the compiler fully-integrated into update-desktop-database, using your (seb128) idea for handling the timestamps instead of what i proposed to the list (for now)
<desrt> i also ported the compiler from using gsequence to ghashtable for building the string lists and the text indexes... which was like a 20x speedup
<desrt> gsequence is nice and all but for performance you just can't beat a hashtable
<desrt> that's about all, i think
<seb128> great work ;-)
<seb128> desrt, desrt, speaking of gsettings, we started received https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1235982 and duplicate this week ... did you see that before?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1235982 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_settings_backend_dispatch_signal()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> i've seen bugs around this area before, but this one looks new to me
<desrt> i'll take a peek at it today
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> are we up to date with all the latest changes upstream?
<seb128> I'm just pointing it because we got the first reply sunday and 3 dups since
<seb128> well, we are on dconf 0.16
<desrt> why not 0.18?
<seb128> because nobody asked to update
<desrt> heh
<desrt> there were a couple of fixes that were probably quite related to this on 0.17
<seb128> and it looked like nothing interested/stalled on a 0.17.1 for most of the cycle
<desrt> but i suspect you may already have vendor-picked those?
<seb128> you backport that to 0.16.1 for me iirc
<desrt> these ones
<desrt>     engine: seal changesets on changes
<desrt>     DConfChangeset: expose concept of "sealing"
<seb128> backported
<seb128> oh
<desrt> if you already have those then this is probably something else...
<seb128> no, I don't
<desrt> oh
<desrt> well, that's probably the issue then
<seb128> hum, k
<desrt> those were on the dconf 0.16.1 as released upstream, though
<desrt> so if you have that, then you do have them
<seb128> they are?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> we have 0.16.1
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/log/?h=dconf-0.16
<Laney> yeah we have them
<seb128> ok
<desrt> https://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?id=a6faeb18741d789f9c148392ed288be0667d4760
<desrt> includes this https://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/commit/?id=0b1b70a53da918b579d55d927c6d019bebe7ecc9
<seb128> oh, you merged them in one commit
<seb128> gotcha
<desrt> ya
<seb128> that's what I though first (that we had that fix)
<seb128> but I saw only one commit in the git log
<seb128> ok, anyway, if you could have a look I would appreciate it
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> will do
<seb128> larsu, your turn
<larsu> - show notify-osd when scrolling over the sound indicator (working on disabling that on the phone)
<larsu> - fix issues with the messaging menu turning blue (it wouldn't turn blue sometimes, and would stay blue after clearing messages other times)
 * desrt bets that it's a refcounting bug in g-s-d
<larsu> - some additional small fixes in messages
<larsu> - investigated the unity-panel-service resync issue, sadly not much progress yet
<larsu> - system-settings: don't animate action-group-widgets when opening a panel (not pushed yet)
<larsu> oh, and: made sure Germany is still unified
<larsu> eow
<desrt> larsu: damn you for that, btw
<larsu> desrt: for having a holiday?
<desrt> while you were ensuring the unity of germany we (me, ted, charles) were tracking down a bug in indicator-messages that you had already fixed :p
<larsu> desrt: how on earth is that my fault?
<seb128> blame thostr for pinging other people during his day off :p
<larsu> ya
<desrt> larsu: it's not really
<seb128> while he should have waited friday when larsu was back
<larsu> or you know, look at open merges on the project
<desrt> larsu: but seriously man... how DARE you take time off
<seb128> desrt, stop trolling larsu, it's not friday :p
<larsu> desrt: ;)
 * larsu doesn't feel trolled. Had a day off.
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<desrt> larsu: what solution did you settle on for the animation thing?
<seb128> desrt, @re gsd bug, I uploaded that before the report started, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/152527048/gnome-settings-daemon_3.8.5-0ubuntu5_3.8.5-0ubuntu6.diff.gz ... so might be it
<larsu> desrt: don't load the widget until the action appears
<larsu> desrt: which turns out to be a very small fix (which took a long time because qml)
<desrt> seb128: ya... i'm getting more and more suspect...
<desrt> seb128: many users of gsettings do this:
<desrt> x = g_settings_new();
<desrt> g_signal_connect (x, ...);
<desrt> ...
<desrt> g_object_unref (x);
<desrt> without the disconnect
<seb128> right
<desrt> this is a bug but _usually_ you get away with it
<larsu> we need gobject lint...
<desrt> but if some changes come just around the time of the unref() you can have problems
<desrt> and if they are now doing some extra _set() then this could cause the changes to come at the bad time
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, anyway, you have all the info
<desrt> yup
<seb128> larsu, danke
<seb128> so my turn
 * desrt is good buddies with hadess today :)
<seb128> * refreshed translations, with export from launchpad, for the packages not using langpacks
<seb128> * looked at some translation bugs (outdated templates, non translatable strings, ...) and fixes some
<seb128> * sponsored some desktop fixes and updates for others
<seb128> * saucy bug fixes:
<seb128>  - backported a g-s-d fix to do less IOs in the housekeeping code
<seb128>  - updated g-c-c to hide zoom controls under unity since those don't work
<seb128>  - e-d-s bug fix update and ftbfs fix
<seb128>  - updated gvfs to fix a regression from the previous version
<seb128> * went through launchpad/email/errors.ubuntu.com to build a list of issues we should fix
<seb128> * spent some hours trying to help with the keyboard/non-latin-layout/media-key issues, without too much luck (out of figuring that the issue is not due to ibus/g-s-s/indicator-keyboard/gtk... which means it might be X...)
<seb128> * ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128>  - reviewed current UIs with some of the visual designers
<seb128>  - bugs triage
<seb128>  - debugged issue with the "check for update" code
<seb128>  - fixed a small issue with the battery panel/full charge report
<seb128>  - some small UI tweaks
<seb128> * quite some Ubuntu Touch testing on the device
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> .
<seb128> is there any other topic/questions/...?
<kenvandine> some great fixes for signon-ui are landing in trunk
<desrt> seb128: how was the wedding?
<kenvandine> all the handling of failures and allowing canceling, etc
<seb128> desrt, everything was great and we have quite some fun
<seb128> desrt, did you see the picture on g+? ;-)
<desrt> awesome :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i saw some pictures on facebook :)
<desrt> no
 * desrt is not a social butterfly
<kenvandine> looked like fun
<desrt> seb128: sure enough there is some unsafe use of gsettings here....
<desrt> seb128: i think i will add a patch to glib to g_warning() if i see a gsettings getting destroyed with signals still connected
 * desrt has a feeling that we will see lots and lots and lots of warnings
<seb128> desrt, https://plus.google.com/u/0/107564545827215425270/posts
<seb128> kenvandine, great, I hope those land on the image before release
<kenvandine> seb128 and i'm testing the fix in unity-mir for the blackscreen bug on background change, i'll let you know in a few minutes if it fixes it
<seb128> kenvandine, I had an UI review of the touch settings today, with visual design guys, they tried to add an account and only got the cancel button, never got anything else
<seb128> they though the panel was buster
<kenvandine> :(
<seb128> kenvandine, where it was that they not online on the device
<desrt> aw
<kenvandine> well what is in trunk now does add a cancel button in the login page
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, in what component was the issue?
<desrt> looks like i missed a great party :(
<kenvandine> and if the page fails to load, it fails it
<kenvandine> signon-ui
 * desrt wishes he could have made it
<seb128> desrt, yeah... :-(
<kenvandine> seb128, also uss-oa and accounts-qml-module
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> what's in trunk as of 30m ago works, if the page fails to load it fails it
<kenvandine> only missing piece is the error handling in accounts-qml-module
<kenvandine> so cancel in uss-oa itself doesn't work yet and if the login page fails it doesn't tell the user it failed
<kenvandine> mardy is working on that
<kenvandine> but it won't hang forever anymore
<seb128> \o/
<jose> hey guys! sorry to interrupt, but, on behalf of the News Team we're making a Fridge Calendar update, just wanted to know if your meeting is due in ~12mins
<Laney> no
<Laney> -48 minutes
<kenvandine> jose, it was 48m ago
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> what they said
<seb128> just wrapping it now
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> ;-)
<jose> oops, then the calendar needs updating
<kenvandine> jose, thx for fixing that :)
<jose> sure
<happyaron> would be great if anyone can sponsor scim-chewing for bug #1220224, which I don't have PPU.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220224 in scim-chewing (Ubuntu) "Sync libchewing 0.3.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220224
<seb128> happyaron, doing
<happyaron> seb128: thanks
<seb128> happyaron, yw
<seb128> happyaron, I've uploaded it, do you need sponsoring for the other one as well?
<happyaron> I don't need sponsoring for libchewing, but it was rejected by stgraber cuz he thinks the diff is too large
<seb128> stgraber, :-(
<seb128> I read the comment on -release
<seb128> he has a good point, I didn't know there was that much diff when you said it was a bug fix version
<happyaron> it is indeed a bug fix version. bug just because libchewing is a bit too buggy
<happyaron> the sync requester appears to active on chewing related stuff for not a too long time, but committed many changes for fixes or workarounds.
<stgraber> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210067/
<stgraber> I was expecting massive changes to data/ which is fine given the scope of the package, the rest is what scared me
<seb128> stgraber, yeah, as said " he has a good point, I didn't know there was that much diff when you said it was a bug fix version"
<seb128> stgraber, well, I don't know how much the code is buggy/useful/useless in its current version, the bug report seemed to suggest it was pretty much buggy and not usable
<happyaron> think about there are very few people actually using chewing in Traditional Chinese comuunity, and they prompt Cangjie to primary school students when spreading Linux to them...
<happyaron> seb128: go for FFe or leave it as it?
<seb128> happyaron, what do you think? I would just leave it, as stgraber pointed out, the diff is non trivial, and it seems the update is not that important...
<happyaron> I am okay for both, and I see there is extensive code changes (mostly clean ups for bad usages) and reviewing it one by one would take quite some time.
<happyaron> upstream is active, I think v0.3.4 to v0.3.5 has 900+ commits, and post-0.3.5 commits are 100+ (not included here, though).
<happyaron> seb128: better to leave it, then.
<seb128> happyaron, ok, let's update next cycle then
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> attente, ok, I was wrong when I said the issue was not g-s-d
<attente> seb128, it is g-s-d?
<robru> anybody else having issues connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net? rest of launchpad is fine, but can't get to bazaar
<seb128> attente, g-s-d 3.6 keyboard's plugin is doing something that makes the thing work
<seb128> attente, if I start an unity session with g-s-d from raring,  it works, if I disable keyboard it stops working
<seb128> attente, so they have some code doing some init there that got dropped in 3.8
<seb128> attente, btw I test "ctrl-C" in gedit, ctrl-alt-<letter> never worked on other keymaps
<seb128> attente, raring has the same issue, if you change to russian and do ctrl-alt-C (for calculator) it doesn't work
<attente> seb128, you mean reverting g-s-d corrected the application shortcuts?
<seb128> attente, define "application shortcuts" (there is too many variable in that equation)
<seb128> attente, but to summarize
<seb128> Test case:
<seb128> - start unity
<seb128> - run gedit
<seb128> - do "setxkbmap ru"
<seb128> - type something in gedit, try to ctrl-X (or ctrl-C/ctrl-V)
<seb128> that:
<seb128> - doesn't work with g-s-d 3.8
<seb128> - doesn't work with g-s-d downgraded to 3.6 from raring
<seb128> ups
<seb128> - does work with g-s-d downgraded to 3.6 from raring
<seb128> - doesn't work with g-s-d downgraded to 3.6 from raring and the keyboard plugin turned off
<seb128> (delete the line before "ups")
<seb128> attente, ^ my conclusion is that the g-s-d "keyboard" plugin in 3.6 does some magic
<seb128> one init of something
<attente> seb128, ah. ok
<seb128> attente, I can start the session with gsd 3.6 and no keyboard plugin, re-enable the plugin, restart gsd (without restarting the session) and it starts working
<attente> seb128, so there's one specific patch we dropped that ended up causing the regression?
<seb128> attente, either that
<seb128> attente, or upstream dropped "the magic" between 3.6 and 3.8 because they e.g moved it to gnome-shell
<attente> ok, thanks for figuring that out, i can look at the rest
<seb128> attente, I guess next is to read the code of the keyboard's plugin from raring
<seb128> attente, e.g maybe turn that whole code in a standalone .c, run it and see if that fixes thing
<seb128> if that does, clean up until finding what in it does it
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> i'm a bit puzzled why ctrl+alt+<whatever> doesn't work though
<seb128> right, but that's orthogonal
<seb128> xfce has the same issue, and raring as well
<attente> right, those are the real media-keys plugins problem
<attente> ok
<attente> well
<attente> those shortcuts (ctrl+x, etc)
<attente> those work in gnome-shell, so maybe they were moved into the shell code
<seb128> right, that's what I think
<seb128> attente, and the media key problem is another issue and a minor one (and maybe not a new one as well)
<seb128> attente, some context on how that's supposed to work: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162726#c20
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 162726 in menu "Multiple Latin layouts in XKB break keyboard shortcuts" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<attente> that seems to be a really old bug report
<attente> oh.
<attente> sorry
<seb128> yeah, it has been running for years
<attente> missed that that was the context
<attente> seb128, is there another report from raring about the media keys problem?
<seb128> attente, gtk is doing that it seems, checking if the physical key is available in one of the configured keymaps
<seb128> attente, I wonder if the issue is that we currently only have 1 active keymap at the time
<seb128> attente, rather than having a list of keymaps
<seb128> (not sure what "active keymap" means on the xorg side/how you configure several)
<attente> that could be it
 * seb128 plays with xprop
<attente> i only have a limited understanding of it, but i believe you can have at most 4 groups to a keyboard layout
<kenvandine> q
<attente> well, i guess "group" is the keyboard layout..
<attente> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/input/XKB-Config.html#AEN12
<seb128> attente, yeah, there was a long standing bug open for ever in GNOME about that but they went to ibus
<seb128> attente, if you do "xprop -root | grep XKB" you get the config
<seb128> attente, when I'm in a buggy situation it lists
<seb128> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "ru", "", "grp:shift_caps_toggle"
<seb128> when it works
<seb128> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc105", "fr,gb,ru", "oss,,", "grp:shift_caps_toggle"
<seb128> attente, so I think we somewhat end up with only 1 layout which makes the gtk trickery to look in "other configured keymaps" not work
<attente> interesting..
<attente> was it possible to have more than four keyboard layouts configured in the past?
<seb128> no
<attente> so all of this input source switching to fix that problem ended up causing this one, huh
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=640774
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 640774 in Region & Language "For some reason I can't add more than 4 layouts" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> attente, well, somewhat you said they don't have problem
<attente> yeah, this is what rtcm told me when i asked him about it
<seb128> desrt, you have a fedora install handy I guess, could you add a russian keyboard layout, and run "xprop -root | grep XKB" (with "ru" active)
<attente> i'm not sure what the other distros are doing to fix it
<seb128> attente, if you ping him again maybe you ask what layouts are "active" with their setup and if that's only 1 what they do to have the gtk hackery of "look in other keymaps for the char" work
<seb128> attente, I think you said you didn't have enough details to ask specifics before?
<desrt> _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc104", "ru,us", ",", "compose:caps,lv3:ralt_switch,esperanto:qwerty"
<seb128> attente, so they have several active layouts
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> with english active (but russian configured): _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "evdev", "pc104", "us", "", "compose:caps,lv3:ralt_switch,esperanto:qwerty"
<seb128> attente, can you join #control-center or the GNOME IRC?
<desrt> ie: the list is not just the list of layouts configured, but a fallback list
<seb128> desrt, if you add de is it added to the list?
<desrt> maybe only if i also remove us
<desrt> lemme see
<desrt> curious
<desrt> for de i have "de,us"
<desrt> and even if i have ru and de as the configured layouts (with no us), when i select ru, i get "ru,us" still
<desrt> it seems like "us" is some universal fallback which must always be there or something
<desrt> seb128: btw: this gsettings bug: i doubt i will fix this soon (read: next few days)
<desrt> i have an idea for how to fix this, but it involves API changes
<desrt> so you might want to vendor-pick it from the master branch as a SRU early in the cycle or something
<desrt> API changes = an API addition
<seb128> desrt, ok
<seb128> attente, they might just workaround it by always adding "us" :p
<attente> lol
<kenvandine> seb128, a dist-upgrade on my phone wants to install evolution-data-server-goa
<seb128> seems so...
<seb128> kenvandine, that's correct, we went back to what raring had
<seb128> kenvandine, does that brings anything else in?
<kenvandine> actually, it doesn't
<kenvandine> i figured it would
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> feels very weird though :)
<seb128> attente, \o/ we went to the bottom of it
<seb128> attente, just always add "us" as a fallback
<attente> seb128, good detective work
<attente> :)
<seb128> attente, thanks ;-)
<seb128> attente, can you pick it from there?
<attente> yep, you did the hard work :P
<seb128> attente, I'm glad we have a solution for the release, and that you get unblocked
<seb128> attente, I'm rejecting https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-settings-daemon/non-latin-media-keys/+merge/189369
<seb128> attente, we might still want to debug the multimedia key stuff one day, but that's much lower on the todo
<attente> seb128, sure
<ritz> Sweetshark_ hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/628105
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 628105 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[Upstream] Text not black in LibreOffice" [Undecided,In progress]
<ritz> I have added ubuntu-sponsor to this for precise
<ritz> is there anything else I am missing out on ?
<Sweetshark_> ritz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=libreoffice <- its already waiting in unapproved for two months
<ritz> How do I push this out for approval ?
<ritz> Sweetshark_  nm, this is waiting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-advantage/+bug/1176923
<ubot2`> ritz: Error: malone bug 1176923 not found
<ritz> this still hangs X
<ritz> my bad, should have read this . thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-09
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<Laney> morning!
<mhr3> seb128, hilfe
<mhr3> seb128, my compiz crashes
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney mhr3
<Laney> haha
<seb128> mhr3, you are pinging the wrong guys, try bregma or Trevinho or ...?
<Laney> now that's a good welcome
<seb128> mhr3, what's the stacktrace?
<mhr3> seb128, it's schema related, thought you'd know about it
<czajkows1i> aloha
<mhr3> CRIT  2013-10-09 09:03:11 unity.glib-gio <unknown>:0 Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' does not contain a key named 'alt-tab-right'
<seb128> mhr3, dpkg -l | grep unity?
<mhr3> 7.1.1+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mhr3, compiz version?
<mhr3> i'm running dist-upgrade as we speak, not sure this was the ver that crashed
<mhr3> 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1
<mhr3> compiz ^
<seb128> mhr3, do you have an apport file for the segfault?
<seb128> well abort() rather
<mhr3> seb128, well, it's the schema thing
<mhr3> oh you want the ver from there
<mhr3> let me check
<seb128> mhr3, yeah, I just want you to grep for unity.so in the procmaps
<seb128> mhr3, no, I want to make sure you are using the unity plugin from the package and not a local build
<mhr3> /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so
<seb128> :-(
 * Laney looks at https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/update-manager/lp1200775
<mhr3> dist-upgrade finished, let's see
<Laney> mvo saving the day
<seb128> mvo, thanks for the fix there ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I gentled pinged him yesterday evening and being mvo he had a look ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, still crashes :(
<Laney> yeah I saw
<Laney> \o/
<seb128> mhr3, OH
<seb128> mhr3, can you grep for schemas in the procmaps?
<seb128> mhr3, I wonder if you have a buggy/outdated schemas in /usr/local or something
<seb128> though that doesn't make sense
<mhr3> seb128, you mean in the crash file?
<seb128> mhr3, well, apport-unpack it in a dir and go look at ProcMaps
<seb128> mhr3, the unpack command is going to give you a directory with the dump and a bunch of text files, including the procmaps info
<mhr3> yea, got it, i can't see anything from /usr/local
<seb128> nor from your user dir?
<mhr3> just mime.cache and dconf
<mvo> Laney, seb128: my pleasure
<seb128> mhr3, I don't get it, grepping for alt-tab-right in the current compiz and unity source returns no match (only some .convert files)
<seb128> mvo, hey, wie gehts? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, when do you come back working with us, we miss you here! ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, can you share the .crash?
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> seb128, http://ubuntuone.com/3xCpBN7ikkmgORyG1x2aDP
<mhr3> seb128, i see reference to it in my old unity builddir, but yea the current source has it only in the .convert files
<mhr3> still, it the key isn't there, isn't the conversion going to blow up?
<mhr3> s/it/if/
<seb128> mhr3, it is, but the conversion should be done by gsettings-schema-convert not compiz...
<seb128> mhr3, well, try deleting the .convert in case that's the issue
<mhr3> hmm, odd
<seb128> mhr3, well, try deleting the .convert in case that's the issue, /usr/lib/compiz/migration/compiz-*.convert
<mhr3> seb128, nope, still crashes :/
<seb128> mhr3, can you get a debug stacktrace?
<mhr3> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212851/
<mhr3> good enough or do you want more symbols?
<seb128> mhr3, good enough to get an idea that the issue is compiz ... I guess it's specific to your user?
<mhr3> seb128, i'd love to check, but i don't have indicators to switch to guest :P
<mhr3> will log out and see, but need to jump into our standup
<seb128> mhr3, it started today though? did you do changes to your compiz config recently?
<seb128> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> seb128, yes, started today
<seb128> mhr3, it's weird, neither compiz nor unity changed this week
<mhr3> seb128, i didn't restart for a couple of days
<seb128> mhr3, but yeah, I've no idea, it looks like compiz is finding a setting and trying to match it to a gsettings key
<seb128> you should probably try asking somebody who knows how the gsettings backend work there
<seb128> e.g duflu or maybe bregma/Trevinho/Townsend
 * duflu doesn't remember compiz gsettings. But does recall lots of pain and screaming.
<seb128> duflu, hey
<seb128> duflu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212851/ is the issue mhr3 is having, it ends up trying to get the value of a gsettings key that doesn't exist anymore ... do you know where compiz gets its canonical "list of keys"?
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, I commented on that libnotify's bug, let me know if I'm overlooking something
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<pitti> seb128: just saw; indeed, you're right (wrt. exposing the API in Ubuntu)
<pitti> ABI
<pitti> well, for pygobject it's really API, but nevermind
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about renaming the binary for a proper transition?
<pitti> seb128: but that again breaks compatibility with third-party packages?
<seb128> pitti, that's what happens when incompatible api changes are done
<pitti> if that's the current upstream version, it should have the upstream API IMHO, especially as the old one is actually broken
<seb128> pitti, you can't win, half the world is going to use the old API still
<pitti> I know, but at least the direction will be towards the new one
<seb128> I would argue that, since the change is recent, more code out there is still using the old API
<pitti> we can only really do a code grep for that (from Python)
<duflu> seb128: Could not remember, but found it... /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.*
<seb128> duflu, thanks
<seb128> mhr3, can your "grep alt-tab-right /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.*" ?
<seb128> pitti, well, we can archive grep but that doesn't solve the 3rd party problem
<pitti> if we rename the binary, it'll break those even more (including consumers of the C API)
<seb128> pitti, in any case I suggest we do take on doing the transition next cycle, it's late to do that for saucy at this point, and since the new api didn't get released in any distribution yet I doubt many 3rd party ported their code to make it incompatible with what 95% of their users are running
<duflu> seb128: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml:    <key type="s" name="alt-tab-right">
<pitti> seb128: sounds good
<duflu> seb128: Exists on raring, not saucy
<seb128> pitti, great
<seb128> pitti, (I was suggesting renaming the gir, not the lib)
<pitti> ah, not sure whether that'd help; I don't know any software which actually bothers to check the gir version except for gtk 2/3
<seb128> pitti, and only the Ubuntu binary, e.g gir1.2-notify-0.7.1
<seb128> or something
<pitti> seb128: I think in that case we should rather ship an override
<seb128> duflu, right, but mhr3 is having the issue on current saucy, which puzzles me
<pitti> which calls the new API and falls back to the old
<seb128> pitti, that would allow the old number argument to work rather than hit an exception?
<duflu> seb128: The issue is surely _because_ the key no longer exists on saucy?
<pitti> the override would catch the exception and call the old API
<seb128> duflu, well, the key is not used in the code so it should be fine to not have it in the schemas?
 * duflu shrugs
<seb128> duflu, I grepped compiz and unity trunk, no mention of "alt-tab-right" (out of a .convert)
<seb128> neither in the saucy sources
<duflu> Could be leftover config from an upgrade and gsettings is hitting it (not Unity)
<seb128> duflu, right, thanks for the help, I was not sure why the code was hitting an assert trying to read a key which is not mentioned in the source
<seb128> duflu, the missing piece was "it gets its list of key from the schemas"
<mlankhor1t> oh i forgot to say good morning to all :)
<mhr3> seb128, so, yea guest works fine :/
<seb128> mhr3, you have a schemas or config somewhere that lists that key...
<seb128> mhr3, grep "alt-tab-right" ~/.config -r ?
<mhr3> where though... thats the question
<mhr3> ~/.config/compiz-1/gsettings/schemas/org.compiz.unityshell.gschema.xml:
<mhr3> hmmm
<seb128> mhr3, delete it and be happy?
<mhr3> didn't help :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mhr3, strace -f compiz 2>&1 | grep schemas > telluswhatyouareloading
<mhr3> seb128, any idea how  to reset that schema?
<mhr3> i never remember it for the relocatable ones
<seb128> gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<seb128> mhr3, ^ I've that in my irc logs
<seb128> so "org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/" I guess
<seb128> mhr3, "gsettings list-recursively org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/core/ | grep alt-tab-right" ?
<seb128> mhr3, org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/
<mhr3> seb128, nothing, yet it still crashes
<seb128> rather
<seb128> mhr3, I gave you the wrong one before
<seb128> ^
<mhr3> seb128, not there either :/
<seb128> mhr3, did you try the strace?
<seb128> not sure if you saw the command I just gave some lines up
<seb128> before you asked about the reset
<mhr3> not much there really, just opening them from /usr/share/glib...
<seb128> which doesn't mention "alt-tab-right" at all?
<mhr3> seb128, well it's compiled
<mhr3> oh.. not that much compiled... but no, no alt-tab-right
<seb128> mhr3, the gschemas db is compiled yes, but compiz doesn't read that config apparently, it reads the .schemas to compute the keys list
<mhr3> i'll restart, maybe that will finally refresh everything
<mhr3> seb128, :'-(
<mhr3> i want my desktop back
<mpt> seb128, I haven't used any headers in the System Settings designs.
<seb128> mhr3, grep "alt-tab-right" / -r
<seb128> mpt, well, jouni and matt say that the section titles should be header widgets
<mhr3> you want to kill my laptop, don't you?
<seb128> mhr3, don't you have a ssd drive? ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, i do, and ubuntu doesn't use it :/
<seb128> mhr3, well, I've no better idea, you can strace -f -e stat compiz 2>&1 | grep mhr3 or local or stuff
<mpt> seb128, then they're mistaken. :-) They are often the beginning of sentences that the following labels complete, and it would be weird to use different font styles for the beginning and end of the same sentence.
<seb128> to see what it reads in non standard location
<seb128> mpt, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1236804 also
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236804 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "shouldn't use colon in section titles" [Low,Confirmed]
<mpt> ok
<seb128> mpt, well, at least in the visual (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-about.mockup.png) they have different colors for those titles
<seb128> mpt, which doesn't happen if we use a Standard element
<seb128> mpt, we discussed it for a while here yesterday and decided to not change anything for v1, we still have bug fixes and you guys don't agree
<mpt> seb128, yeah, it's fine just there, but for example in Time & Date where you have "Set the time: Automatically / Manually", it makes less sense
<seb128> mpt, did you see http://ubuntuone.com/1DapfTL5unqLohs7hTQAqv
<seb128> mpt, it's some playing around, they want also the rounded version of the selector in the UIs
<mpt> seb128, yes. Three different left text margins on one screen! Wow.
<seb128> mpt, yeah, they ideally wanted the right version without the divider line before the selector
<seb128> but that's a bit hackish and the Header elements don't allow to hide the divider
<seb128> mpt, in any case it would be nice if you could sort it out and come to an agreement with them about header/no header issue
<seb128> mpt, I think their main concern is that, currently, the titles and elements have the exact same style, which makes the UI a bit less easy to "parse"
<mpt> Yes, it's tied in with the (lack of) styling for interactive elements
<seb128> mpt, do you want me to open a bug about the header topic so we can track the issue/have the discussion there?
<mpt> seb128, I think it's the same bug ... If they were headers then they shouldn't have colons
<seb128> mpt, ok, that's sort of what I though ... so good, let's keep that one ;-)
<mpt> seb128, that rightmost image in <http://ubuntuone.com/1DapfTL5unqLohs7hTQAqv> reminds me of <http://sloppyui.tumblr.com/image/62180500498> ... Pick one indentation and stick to it. :-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> mpt, well, thing is that we got a special version of the optionselector to use in lists (that's what we use atm), but they don't like it ... and the standalone version if not really made to be used there so it's not aligned with other elements
<xnox> mpt: seb128: I see 5 indentation levels in the right-most one?!
<seb128> but that optionselector problem is another one
<xnox> (including Time & Date top level title.)
<seb128> xnox, it should be 3 "headers: most left, items: middle, selector: most right"
<seb128> xnox, the top level title is aligned on Europe/Paris
<mpt> ...and mardi
<xnox> seb128: maybe I need to check my eye-sight, but "top level title" looks to me a pixel or two mis-aligned from Europe/paris.
<seb128> xnox, that would be a toolkit bug if that's true
<seb128> xnox, I don't see it here but maybe you are right, I don't have pixel perfect eyes ;-)
<xnox> seb128: or it's the day I find out I am cross-eyed ;-)
<seb128> Laney, mpt: opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1237317 about the option selector thing
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237317 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Should have an UbuntuShaped version of the ListItem.ItemSelector" [Low,Triaged]
<mhr3> seb128, wooo, compiz runs
<Laney> It could just be that it's not obvious enough when ui elements are interactive
<mhr3> seb128, now tiny problem, i don't get unity :/
<seb128> mhr3, what was it?
<mhr3> seb128, there was one more .xml in ~/.compiz-1 (not just ~/.config/compiz-1)
<mhr3> oh, restarted, got unity
<mhr3> yeye!
<mhr3> and an hour wasted
<seb128> mhr3, :-(
<seb128> mhr3, the make install always bite back...
<mhr3> seb128, but soon we'll be in the wonderful compiz-free world :P
<mhr3> and all these issues will be in mir
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> that's great
<seb128> it means people are going to stop pinging #ubuntu-desktop about those :p
<Laney> haha, you wish
<mhr3> lol
<sil2100> seb128: hello! Can I propose a modification to the ubuntu-touch-settings package? ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/+junk/ubuntu-settings_background
<seb128> sil2100, that seems wrong, you listed the desktop filename in there?
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/+junk/ubuntu-settings_background/revision/36
<sil2100> Shiiit
<sil2100> hehe, oh my
<sil2100> That's what I get for testing on my phone
<sil2100> hm, and this didn't happen for the first time, need to start paying attention
<Laney> does that mean the form factor detection in unity8 gets to go away?
<Laney> for background
<sil2100> Laney: it can stay, but I guess it doesn't make much sense - as the two backgrounds they are providing are the same one, but the phone version is just a cropped version of the phone one - when we use the tablet picture and let unity8 do the cropping, actually it crops to almost the same background
<sil2100> Laney: I guess that when we ask design to provide a real form-factor neutral background then it will be even better
<Laney> yep, if that's true then you might be able to remove it
<Laney> then everyone can use the same fallback stuff just by referring to gsettings
<Laney> which would be nice
<sil2100> Indeed!
<sil2100> seb128: I re-pushed the branch but corrected now
<sil2100> seb128: pointing to /usr/share/unity8/graphics/tablet_background.jpg
<seb128> sil2100, Laney: I feel that we should use the phone background, since we only target the n4 for v1
<seb128> it seems logic to default to what should be used on the form factor
<sil2100> seb128: right, but as mentioned earlier (at least on surfaceflinger) when unity8 does the wallpaper cropping of the tablet wallpaper, it crops it the same way as the phone wallpaper looks like
<Laney> I'm not bothered, but if it ends up looking the same then it's less work to just do that
<seb128> exactly the same way?
<seb128> I've learnt to not trust myself looking at images or pixels
<seb128> when it seems fine to me, others see bending, or compression, or not pixel perfect
<seb128> e.g the wallpapers we ship seem fine to me but some people complain they look wrong
<sil2100> seb128: I'm checking that in gimp now
<sil2100> seb128: and there are slight differences - it's the same image, the same cropping but brightnes/contrast seem to be modified a bit, as tablet BG is darker
<sil2100> seb128: I was worried on using phone, as even though we only target phone for v1, the wallpaper ran on a tablet will look terrible then
<seb128> sil2100, I wonder if we should try to change it for v1...
<sil2100> Since there's no way of having a good backdrop when using a 450px wide image on a tablet-wide screen
<seb128> sil2100, btw did you get feedback from mpt on the "reset image button"?
<mpt> Reset image button?
<sil2100> seb128: not yet, no movement on the bug, but since mpt is around here ;)
<sil2100> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1234994
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1234994 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "can't reset background to default" [Low,Triaged]
<sil2100> mpt: I proposed a workaround for v1 to include a 'Reset background' button for now
<sil2100> 'Revert to default' or such
<mpt> So #ubuntu-desktop is where we talk about everything relating to Ubuntu Touch
<Laney> haha
<sil2100> mpt: no no, this was just something that popped up during our desktop-schema related talk ;p
<Laney> it's where the desktop team, hijacked to work on touch, chats :-)
<seb128> mpt, we tend to do that, part is habits, part is that -touch can be really busy at times which makes impossible to have a conversation
<seb128> but yeah, we should probably should use -touch a bit more
<sil2100> My bad!
<mpt> sil2100, sorry, I don't know what either the current code or your proposal looks like. Could you link a screenshot?
<sil2100> mpt: sure thing, one moment
<seb128> mpt, the current code is http://ubuntuone.com/1Rb2gkYMa3JvnsgzzOjwDb
<seb128> mpt, which runs gallery to pick an image, when you click on it
<seb128> sil2100, ^ (I had it shared already from a previous discussion)
<seb128> sil2100, would still be good to make one with the button
<mpt> seb128, I thought we unrounded those corners earlier?
<mpt> Oh, Matt unrounded them in the mockup, not in the code
<mpt> My mistake
<seb128> mpt, no, we didn't and nobody told us to unround them
<sil2100> mpt: posted the screenshot on the bug
<mpt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=phone-background.mockup.png
<mpt> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> I used a standard button
<seb128> mpt, right, we didn't pay enough attention to details I guess
<sil2100> mpt: I'll change the corners then anyway
<mpt> thanks :-)
<mpt> The squbuntircle is great, but not for showing a phone screen that is always perfectly rectangular.
<sil2100> ;)
<Laney> You might as well get rid of the whole of SwappableImage then
<Laney> most of that was only to make it work inside an UbuntuShape
<Laney> also ChangeImage.qml is dead now
<mpt> sil2100, commented
<sil2100> mpt: thanks!
<sil2100> Laney: time for some good ol cleanup then
<Laney> oh man
<Laney> the content hub MPs added some > 80 column lines
<Laney> my beautiful right margin, trashed
<sil2100> mpt: the comment makes super sense, will fix it accordingly and provide a screenshot when done so - again thanks for looking into this ;)
<mpt> ta
<ritz> bregma Hi, where is this committed https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/5.26.0 ? I am unable to find any bzr tree for this
<seb128> mhr3, do you know about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/1210357 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210357 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ^
<Mirv> seb128: that should interest bregma's team
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/1230343 as well, not sure if that's still accurate
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1230343 in Music Lens "Missing gfvs-backends dependency" [High,Confirmed]
<bregma> our purview expands daily
<seb128> bregma, good morning
<bregma> that's an oxymoron
<mhr3> seb128, yea, FTBFS sounds plausible
<seb128> mhr3, can you get it fixed? ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, but you know... the binary works :)
<seb128> mhr3, lol
<seb128> mhr3, "The name `FLOW' does not exist in the context of `Unity.CategoryRenderer'"
<seb128> mhr3, I'm sure you know what that is and you can easily fix it ;-)
<mhr3> yea, it's called CAROUSEL these days
<seb128> mhr3, great, I see you are on top of it, feel free to ping me to get your merge request reviewed ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, damn, your avoiding-to-make-a-patch skill has higher level than mine :P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, btw is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-music/+bug/1230343 making sense?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1230343 in Music Lens "Missing gfvs-backends dependency" [High,Confirmed]
<mhr3> seb128, it's reported by pstolowski, so surely it does :)
<seb128> do we have gvfs on the phone/do we want it there?
 * seb128 looks
<sil2100> ;p0
<mhr3> seb128, eh, sorry, my wifi died :/
<mhr3> seb128, so, no need for gvfs-backends cause we don't have that scope on the phone
<seb128> mhr3, no worry, I was saying
<seb128> <mhr3> seb128, it's reported by pstolowski, so surely it does :)
<seb128> <seb128> do we have gvfs on the phone/do we want it there?
<seb128> * seb128 looks
<mhr3> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-music/fix-1210357/+merge/190093
<seb128> sil2100, ^ can you test build an approve it works for you?
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> seb128, bots will build it ;)
<sil2100> seb128, mhr3: doing that locally as well ;)
<seb128> mhr3, that's a good point ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> mhr3: here it seems to build fine
<sil2100> mhr3: I approve globally, if anything the auto-merger will burp
<mhr3> sil2100, sure
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: who should be looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153086899/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity-scope-github_0.1%2B13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<sil2100> seb128: normally I would look for David
<sil2100> But he's sadly not around
<mhr3> seb128, verterok might as well
<seb128> Laney, mpt: I've added https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153088854/optionselector.png to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237317
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237317 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Should have an UbuntuShaped version of the ListItem.ItemSelector" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> Laney, mpt: I guess the issue is that the option group is not visually marked, so it doesn't make obvious what are the options of a selector and what are items ... I commented on the bug saying that
 * sil2100 thinks we should really get rid of habbits and start discussing these things on -touch
<sil2100> ;p
<seb128> sil2100, heh, that screenshot was taken on my desktop, it's a toolkit issue ;-)
<Laney> That's #ubuntu-app-devel ;-)
<Laney> Anyway, yeah it does, but I don't really have good input to give on how to fix it
<seb128> Laney, yeah, me neither, let's wait for design input
<seb128> the previous valueselector has a colored background for the options
<seb128> but that didn't look really nice either
<sil2100> ! ;p
<ubot2`> Factoid 'p' not found
<happyaron> I wonders how to push an update of translation update?
<seb128> happyaron, translation update of what?
<happyaron> seb128: language packs
<seb128> happyaron, there is a new export scheduled for tomorrow
<seb128> happyaron, you don't push updates for those, they are regular cron jobs
<happyaron> I see. Where I can find the update schedule?
<happyaron> it seems we have too few updates during development cycle, and I suggest to add more in next cycle, :)
<seb128> happyaron, https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<seb128> that seems outdated though
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know?
<happyaron> it was written when dpm is the translation coordinator, but nobody works on it now I think...
<seb128> happyaron, well, dpm and pitti still look at those
<seb128> happyaron, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/09/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t09:04
<ritz> seb128 hi, can we own desktop bugs if we are working on it ?
<seb128> happyaron, that's from earlier today
<seb128> ritz, sure can
<seb128> ritz, oh, and hey ;-)
<ritz> sweet, thank you
<mlankhor1t> android's weird :S
<happyaron> seb128: I see. ypwong asked dpm not too long ago and he said dpm told him language pack responsibility could belongs to desktop team.
<seb128> where dpm hidding? :p
<seb128> +is
<seb128> happyaron, if you want to help with those I'm sure that would be welcome
<happyaron> seb128: as far as I see, the most recent update of language packs are for base pack, not full pack. the base pack contains quite little stuff.
<seb128> happyaron, I think we should have a full export for release, I guess tomorrow's one should be that set
<happyaron> seb128: sure, and kylin people asked whether we are able to help on it and they can know who to ask for updating langpacks at least.
<happyaron> I see.
<seb128> happyaron, if you want to help it's great, maybe let's see that after release when things are a bit less crazy
<happyaron> great
<happyaron> seb128: I think dpm now works as a liaison for Ubuntu App development.
<happyaron> his LP profile says that.
<seb128> happyaron, yes, but old roles tend to stick
<seb128> e.g he didn't handover langpacks to anyone
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> well, he and pitti still try to help, but reality is that we didn't assign anyone to those
<seb128> anyway, changing the cron schedule should be trivial
<seb128> let's wait for dpm to be back online
<happyaron> ok
<seb128> I think he's at a conf today
<pitti> seb128: re (sorry, was in meeting)
<seb128> pitti, wb (no worry)
<pitti> seb128: not sure about that wiki page, but I have it on my todo list to build the final saucy packs tmorrow evening/friday morning
<pitti> tomorrow is langpack translation deadline
<pitti> and I requested a full export
<seb128> pitti, they are going to be a new set of base ?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> right
<pitti> for the final images
<seb128> pitti, happyaron would like to help with langpacks (and maybe have updates more often for those)
<pitti> so the LP and langpack-o-matic cronjobs were updated
<seb128> how often do we roll updates? happyaron mentioned we didn't have as much as some people wanted in saucy
<seb128> (I guess that includes Kylin)
<happyaron> seems we only updated base langpacks, but full exports are much fewer..
<pitti> hm, it seems I can't edit that page
<happyaron> which page?
<happyaron> I have u-t-c membership, maybe can help
<pitti> for the devel release we update twice a week (automatically)
<pitti> for stable releases we haven't done updates for a long time
<happyaron> but that seems to be only base ones I guess, I mean the twice a week updates
<pitti> happyaron: if you want to pick up the coordination of starting and testing stable langpack updates, that would be appreciated indeed
<pitti> dpm used to do that, but as seb128 said there was no successor for him
<happyaron> I can start to work on it, but may not be as active as dpm before, of course
<pitti> happyaron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA was the central testing feedback page
<happyaron> pitti: well, I still insist on checking if the twice a week updates are only base ones or full exports, :)
<pitti> happyaron: only updates
<pitti> happyaron: "-base" refreshes are what updates all langpacks
<pitti> the net effect is the same, but for images we want empty update packs to save space
<happyaron> I see.
<happyaron> I'll need to check a bit for unity translations for zh_CN first, it seems some of them are not working but still need to find the cause.
<seb128> happyaron, which ones?
<seb128> happyaron, what locale do you use?
<seb128> oh zh_CN
<happyaron> ok. shoot the ubuntukylin-default-settings.
<seb128> happyaron, I think your main issue is that nobody translated https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-home/+pots/unity-scope-home
<seb128> happyaron, it has only zh_TW and zh_HK translations
<seb128> happyaron, that has all the dash strings nowadays
<seb128> happyaron, you better get that done today if you want to catch the full export tomorrow
<happyaron> I'm working on that right now, and I found ubuntukylin-default-settings overwrites some translation files.
<Laney> never look inside that package
<Laney> it's scary
<seb128> hehe
<happyaron> :p
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: ho
<seb128> Sweetshark, how are you?
<seb128> Sweetshark, so, the libreoffice precise SRU, bdmurray is looking at it for us and he pointed an issue
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/148219309/libreoffice_1%3A3.5.7-0ubuntu4_1%3A3.5.7-0ubuntu5.diff.gz
<seb128> Sweetshark, lp-1194740-fdo-50304-fix-xls-row-height-again.diff is in that diff but not in the series
<seb128> Sweetshark, was it supposed to be in the serie or to not be in the diff?
<seb128> +Subject: hopefully more successful attempt to solve fdo#50304
<happyaron> oh hell, I think there's more odds than I expected in UbuntuKylin.
<seb128> Sweetshark, it seems like it should be in the series
<seb128> happyaron, :-(
<xclaesse> is there a way for webpages like facebook to not appear in the alt-tab ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=95c677321ac0a7b895bb5d6d3d109d2a561f7dd1 <- should explain it in all its glory.
<mlankhor1t> brrrr too much kernel stuff for me today
<Laney> colonel
<mlankhorst> indeed
<mlankhorst> lieutenant
<seb128> Sweetshark, it does, thanks
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: hah, my mesa compiles take 2 minutes now :P
<seb128> Laney, hum? is that way to say that kernel hacking leads to vodka drinking? ;-)
<mlankhorst> no it's how you pronounce colonel
<Laney> I was caling him the colonel of the kernel
<seb128> oh, I see ;-)
 * seb128 could do with lemon and vodka :p
<seb128> or maybe let's just keep getting some work done for now ;-)
<mlankhorst> hah eod for me :P
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: Oh, you should write home about that: "Hey, I compile mesa quicker that this Sweetshark guy does compile LibreOffice on his machine!" ;>
<mlankhorst> :D
<mlankhorst> did I beat your 8092 core or w/e libreoffice yet?
<seb128> Laney, my small mr to hide the "security:" header is still up for review btw, not sure if you saw that I fixed the typo in the variable yesterday (not that it matters much anyway, with the upstream mergers down)
<seb128> Sweetshark, libreoffice's sru approved to precise, congrats ;-)
<Laney> yes, looking at u-s-s reviews in a second
<seb128> Sweetshark, next time we should make sure to ping those guys sooner which there is a small diff
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> I kind of ran out of ideas of things to work on for u-s-s btw
<Laney> let me know some if you have them
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, the SRU got fired off right before I left for vacation and thus I lost track of it somewhat.
<seb128> Laney, are you looking for small things or something that might be a bit more work/looking around?
<Laney> either
<Laney> I had a look at the bugs and didn't really find anything to fix now
<seb128> Laney, ted mentioned earlier than there is a new mechanism somewhere in the sdk to receive parameters on a running instance
<seb128> Laney, which we should listen to, and react if it asks to change a panel
<seb128> Laney, e.g if u-s-s is running and it got called again on another panel
<seb128> Laney, that's bug #1237414
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237414 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Open settings app should redirect to linked settings page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237414
<Laney> oh that exists now?
<seb128> Laney, ted said loicm added it to the toolkit
<Laney> I guess http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-urihandler.html
<seb128> seems so
<Laney> let me see
<Laney> I bet you can't try it on desktop
<seb128> probably not :/
<seb128> Laney, otherwise
<seb128> bug #1237030
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237030 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Set time & date" number picker highlight slightly misaligned" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237030
<seb128> bug #1236812 (not sure if that's on the indicator side, settings side, or menumodel stuff)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236812 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[Wifi] bottom item should be a caption" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236812
<seb128> bug #1236772
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236772 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "while setting language works in ubuntu touch, currency and date settings are still en_us.UTF-8" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236772
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: thanks for the review guys! Will take that into consideration and fix ;)
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<Laney> thought that 812 would be ted and 772 attente
<Laney> can take 030 too
<seb128> Laney, they are both busy enough that it's likely they are welcoming help, you can check with them
<attente> Laney, it's ok, i can do it
<attente> 772
<Laney> cool
<seb128> attente, hey, did you try the g-s-d "adding us fallback" trick?
<attente> seb128, something really strange is happening here
<attente> g-s-d as far as i can tell is doing the right thing
<attente> but for some reason, the xprop wipes away the us layout
<seb128> what xprop?
<attente> _XKB_RULES_NAMES
<attente> something must be resetting it
<attente> and i don't think it's g-s-d
<seb128> well, something is in g-s-d...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> but it doesn't get reset with g-s-d 3.6
<seb128> and I didn't have either ibus nor indicator-keyboard running during my testing
<seb128> I don't see what else could be doing it
<seb128> Laney, other "easy" one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1233682
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1233682 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Updates panel should not say Ubuntu Phone" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> Laney, e.g make the Version in about include the image number
<attente> yeah, logging it on the libxkbfile side seems to indicate that g-s-d is doing the right thing already
<seb128> attente, did I mention how much I hate that bug? :-(
<attente> seb128, i think you mentioned that a few times :)
<seb128> Laney, you can get the version though the dbus interface of system-image (the update panel does that already) or probably call the cmd line utility/read a file
<Laney> ok, should be simple enough, thanks
<seb128> Laney, yw, thanks to you for your working on those ;-)
<Laney> it was that or rls-s bugs ;-)
<seb128> Laney, oh, on my backlog I've also a "update farstream-0.2 from 0.2.2 to 0.2.3" if you fancy having a look, it fixes a segfault, upstream pinged me about it on friday
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70087
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 70087 in GStreamer Elements "ERROR:fs-rtp-discover-codecs.c:127:debug_codec_cap: assertion failed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> debian has that already
<Laney> should be a simple merge
<seb128> great
<seb128> Laney, and I think that was for things I can think about ;-)
<Sweetshark> jibel: btw, thanks for unblocking http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/libreoffice/binrepo/ -- it wasnt updating for quite a while by now there is a newer version uploaded.
<attente> seb128, hey
<attente> it was entirely my fault...
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/lp1226962/+merge/190163 should fix it
<attente> but media-keys shortcuts are still broken
<seb128> attente, that doesn't really make sense to me, I'm pretty sure I didn't have indicator-keyboard running during my tests yesterday
<seb128> attente, I had moved the .service away to make sure it was not started, and I renamed ibus-daemon as well
<seb128> to rule those out
<seb128> attente, let me try anyway
<seb128> attente, yeah, media-keys were already not working in raring, nor are they working in xfce, that's another topic
<attente> seb128, i can take a second look at the g-s-d branch, try to figure out why it's only working under unity
<seb128> attente, for the media keys?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> does lightdm/indicator-session keeps indicating users as logged in after they log out, for others as well?
<seb128> e.g with the ">" next to the name
<seb128> attente, ok, your vcs fixes the issue indeed
<attente> seb128, under lightdm, there are no users in indicator-session for me
<seb128> attente, is indicator-keyboard applying the config? (I still don't get why it was not working in my indicator-less session yesterday)
<seb128> attente, oh, for lightdm I was speaking about the usernames on the main screen
<seb128> they also have the ">"
<attente> oh
<seb128> but I've the same bug in indicator-session of my own user
<seb128> e.g I use indicator-session to log into a test user, log out
<seb128> the greeter shows a ">" next to "Testuser"
<seb128> I log back into my session
<attente> seb128, if i-keyboard wasn't running then i guess it still kept the old xprop value
<seb128> and indicator session has a checkmark next to Testuser
<Laney> does it show in loginctl?
<seb128> Laney, yes
<seb128> wth :/
<Laney> could be a logind bug or lightdm not ending the session properly I guess
<seb128>           CGroup: systemd:/user/1002.user
<seb128>                   └─c6.session
<seb128>                     ├─ 2464 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<seb128>                     ├─ 2482 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service...
<seb128>                     ├─32559 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<seb128>                     └─32578 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<seb128>            State: closing
<seb128> leftover processes
<seb128> (that's from "loginctl user-status Testuser")
<seb128> charles, larsu: ^ do you have any idea why the sound and bluetooth indicator keep running after sessions end?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<larsu> seb128: no clue. the session should SIGTERM them when it quits. Is this with the new upstart stuff?
<popey> Hmm. my unity session seems broken today. rebooted and my mouse cursor doesn't appear, then eventually it does..
<popey> [   89.820980] dbus-daemon[3776]: segfault at 10 ip 0000000000408057 sp 00007fff951ac2d0 error 4 in dbus-daemon[400000+64000]
<popey> that doesn't look good
<popey> bug 1237573
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237573 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop unusable. Can't click on anything in unity." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237573
<seb128> larsu, no, it's not upstart, and no, gnome-session doesn't do that to what is running
<seb128> larsu, gnome-session basically exit, which makes stuff it spawned exit, and most of stuff just go down when xorg and dbus exit
<seb128> larsu, but yeah, that issue is not new, we had it with e-d-s gvfs and other stuff for ever
<seb128> the only thing gnome-session does is to use the xorg libsm (or whatever it's called) to tell software that the session is ending
<larsu> seb128: hm, so who terminates those processes then? dbus?
<seb128> larsu, nothing, that's the issue
<seb128> larsu, they usually go away because dbus go away and they don't like it and exit
<seb128> larsu, or they use the libsm stuff and respond to session closing by exiting
<seb128> that's something the cgroup session stuff would resolve
<seb128> if it wouldn't lead to close your screen sessions as well
<larsu> hm
<larsu> I'm confused
<larsu> why doesn't this happen with the other indicators?
<seb128> that's a good question... session closing details are out of my understanding
<larsu> mine too. Let's ask an expoert
<larsu> desrt: ^^
<desrt> the session goes down in two ways, traditionally:
<desrt>  - processes die because they're unhappy that X went away
<desrt>  - processes die because they're unhappy that dbus went away
<desrt> there is no implicit killing of processes by the kernel just because gnome-session died
<desrt> and it's currently quite easy for a process to remain around after the session quits just by backgrounding itself and not exiting when dbus dies
<larsu> hm, looks indicator-sound stops when the bus goes away...
<larsu> desrt: thanks
<seb128> larsu, that's basically what I was saying...
<desrt> seb128: fun thread on gtk-devel right now, if you want to pile on...
<seb128> desrt, "Removal of icons in buttons/menus"?
<desrt> ya
<larsu> seb128: no, I'm saying it does stop. It quits its main loop as soo as it loses the bus name
<larsu> which happens when the connection dies, too
<seb128> desrt, looking at who commited... not surprised
<larsu> didn't we remove those a long time ago?
<seb128> desrt, well, anyway, those are one of the reason I want to stay on 3.8 a bit longer
<desrt> seb128: if this is our reason for not taking new gtk versions, maybe you should say as much
<desrt> to the list, not to me.
<seb128> desrt, well, I feel like that if that's their choices/way to go, it's their call
<larsu> ah, the _option_ got removed
<seb128> desrt, but I want to avoid to controversy for the LTS and have a longer cycle to deal with the side effects/complains
<desrt> seb128: and it's your call as to which gtk version we ship.  providing rationale for our decision-making to the upstream is just an FYI.
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I'm going to reply tomorrow, let's wait a bit for thing to settle/think about how to write it
<seb128> larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?qt=grep&q=Deprecate+and+ignore
<seb128> larsu, do you see some name coming often in there?
<larsu> seb128: lol!
<seb128> larsu, ;-)
<desrt> be nice
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> larsu, btw since you are around, what's the status on the "don't display a sound notfication when using the hardware buttons on touch"?
<seb128> larsu, that keeps coming back my way, I would appreciate if there is a merge request up this week
<larsu> seb128: I have a fix in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/volume-action-activation
<larsu> seb128: but it breaks the volume slider on the phone (not on the desktop though)
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I pointed that out on the bug, but it's not proposed so "not ready to land"
<seb128> oh? why?
<larsu> seb128: I don't know... that's why I haven't MRed it yet. I've asked dednick to have a look. If he doesn't have time and I can't find it tomorrow, I'll fix it differently.
<larsu> seb128: I'll have a fix by tomorrow evening in any case. It will need a small patch to unity8 as well
<seb128> larsu, can't we just make that code be called only in the desktop profile? (</naive question>)
<larsu> seb128: sadly no, the same actions are used on both. I've fixed it now by overloading an existing action, but I can also just add a new one for the phone
<larsu> seb128: which feels hacky, but will be my "other" fix if I can't figure the right one out
<dednick> larsu: did you get my comments from earlier about unitymenumodel?
<larsu> dednick: I don't think so - there were a lot of pings, I might have missed some further up
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213854/
<dednick> action_target and parameter_type need to be the same.
<dednick> otherwise we dont even fetch the state.
<bigon> pitti: hey, do you still have any plans to do an upload for libgphoto2 in debian?
<larsu> dednick: ah cool, thanks! I totally didn't think about that
<larsu> dednick: "this is not a standard menu item, so target doesn't apply". I thought wrong I guess...
<larsu> seb128: ^^ I'll have a fix tomorrow. Gotta pack and sleep now :)
<seb128> larsu, have a good night and safe trip tomorrow!
<dednick> larsu: :) cool. cya
<seb128> larsu, when do you leave/flight?
<larsu> seb128: I leave at ~4:30 for a 6:40 flight
<larsu> am :(
<larsu> will be in Montral (via Brussels) at 12:30
<larsu> *Montréal
<ogra_> at least you leave that crappy weather behind
 * bigon also goes to Montréal
<larsu> ogra_: yes!
<larsu> bigon: awesome!
<larsu> Montreal summit as well?
<bigon> yes, I just bought my plane tickets an hour ago
<bigon> yes + visit some friends
<bigon> from Friday to the next Friday
<larsu> how spontaneous :)
<larsu> cool, we'll be there for the full week as well
<bigon> well I was thinking about this for some times now
<bigon> I really need to be away from work for some days :p
<seb128> larsu, ok, not seeing you tomorrow morning then!
<seb128> larsu, have a safe flight, and good luck trying to sleep/get up so early
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<larsu> seb128: I'll check in from Brussels, but that will be ~8:30 or so
<larsu> might be a bit early still :)
<seb128> larsu, yeah, for sure
 * bigon is doing BRU -> CDG -> YUL
<larsu> bigon: ha, too bad, we could have been on the same flight (I'm TXL->BRU->YUL)
<larsu> but I guess that probably wasn't available / expensive at this time
<larsu> anyway, I'm off. See you!
<seb128> larsu, night!
<attente> seb128, you said the language switching worked for you on the device?
<seb128> attente, yes
<seb128> attente, we seeded some langpacks, that works for those (well, after rebooting)
<attente> i'm getting authentication problems
<seb128> oh?
<attente> "(process:25873): AccountsService-WARNING **: SetLanguage call failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.PermissionDenied: Not authorized"
<seb128> how do you run system-settings?
<seb128> from the device?
<attente> yes, as phablet, i do:
<attente> /usr/bin/system-settings --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop --stage_hint=main_stage
<seb128> attente, how do you get "as phablet"?
<attente> su - phablet
<seb128> hum
<seb128> let me try
<attente> how are you normally running it?
<seb128> I usually test from the device itself
<attente> oh, through the ui?
<seb128> e.g unlock
<seb128> click on the icon on the top left
<seb128> type "settings"
<seb128> click on the settings icon
<seb128> yes
<Laney> t source accountsservice
<Laney> oops
 * Laney was trying to secretly get the source to see what the pk action is :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> attente, I can confirm your issue from an adb shell start
<seb128> attente, if you need debug, you can start from the device and read ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<seb128> that's the process that spawn it and that gets the output
<attente> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw:
<seb128> !
 * desrt is not super happy about this seemingly new cool thing to put logs in ~/.cache/
<seb128> desrt, what would you put it?
<desrt> not .cache
<desrt> maybe the journal? :)
 * seb128 slaps desrt
<seb128> desrt, I though .cache was "should be fine to wipe out"
<seb128> which is true for log
<desrt> no...
<desrt> (and no...)
<desrt> the spec is not very thorough about what it says.  only "user-specific non-essential data"
<seb128> that matches the logs definition
<desrt> but i see it as "data that can be replaced at a cost, either by downloading or recomputing"
<desrt> ie: fitting the more traditional definition of browser cache, thumbnail cache, etc.
<seb128> that's your understanding of that statement it seems... ;-)
<desrt> logs are not "fine to wipe out"
<desrt> at least not under all circumstances
<seb128> where would you recommend storing those?
<desrt> i honestly think the journal (or equivalent) is a good answer
<seb128> the journal is an abstract concept
<desrt> and i just noticed that the other thing that i hated for doing this (gdm) has indeed started to do that instead
<seb128> it does store its datas somewhere
<seb128> you are just shifting the blame
<desrt> it stores it in /var/log
<seb128> ok
<desrt> which is, indisputably, where logs belong
<seb128> so /var/log/<user> would be our call
<desrt> ya.  that would be better, i suppose.
<seb128> which would work for me...
<seb128> though I doubt in practice it creates lot of issues
<desrt> i think given that, plus the xdg runtime dir, i could expand my idea of "no dconf writes on login" to "no homedir writes on login" :)
<seb128> usually most users don't care about lot and they never clear .cache
<seb128> lot->logs
 * desrt cares very deeply about .cache
<seb128> I said "users" :p
<desrt> nod
 * desrt is being excessively idealistic here
<seb128> yeah, same as /etc use ;-)
<desrt> but i don't like to see things progressing backwards, which we seem to be doing in this case
<desrt> for lack of the journal, /var/log/<user>/ would be a neat idea
<desrt> i guess rather /var/log/user/<user>/
<desrt> time for XDG_LOG_DIR!!
<seb128> yeah, that would work for me as well
<seb128> lol
<seb128> on that note, /me drops offline
<seb128> have a good night everyone!
<desrt> seb128: talk to you tomorrow.  good night.
<seb128> thanks, you too ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-10
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: gigi
<desrt> also: hihi
<RAOF> Morning, pitti. Good $TIME_OF_DAY, desrt :)
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<pitti> hey RAOF, good day
<desrt> pitti: good.  just getting ready for an early train ride tomorrow
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey Robert, how are you? feeling comfy in your old "desktop team" chair? :-)
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks !
<didrocks> salut jibel :)
<jibel> Comment ça va après ces quelques jours ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, on se sent encore fatigué, mais le week-end sera vite là :)
<didrocks> tout s'est super bien passé, c'est ce qui compte ;)
<didrocks> et toi, ça va? pas eu de surprises particulières ces derniers jours?
<jibel> didrocks, rien de spécial, la routine. phone testing, encore et encore, comme je le disais à Martin, c'est un peu comme dans 'un jour sans fin' :)
<jibel> tous les jours une nouvelle images avec des trucs un peu différents à chaque fois
<didrocks> ouai, je trouve l'analogie très juste ;) j'espère que ça ne deviendra pas trop routinier à la longue et qu'on pourra avoir une automation digne de ce nom bientôt
<bigon> pitti: mmmh, I think libgphoto transition will require source full uploads :/
<bigon> the name of the -dev pkg has changed too
<pitti> bigon: right
<pitti> bigon: but only these three packages need actual new upstream versions
<pitti> bigon: I wish the -dev wouldn't contain the soname :/
<bigon> I'll open the transition bug later today
<robert_ancell> pitti, not quite, back on monday
<sil2100> Good morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! How are you? How was the celebration? ;)
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<mlankhorst> g'day!
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm still a little bit tired TBH, but everything was fine, we were really lucky in term of weather in the end :)
<didrocks> so celebration and everything ran perfectly!
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<sil2100> didrocks: I guess it was really lucky, the weekend and the beginning of this week were really warm and nice!
<mlankhorst> morning
<sil2100> Glad to hear it was the same ;)
<didrocks> well, we had small rains at the start of the ceremony
<didrocks> but then, sunny weather
<didrocks> so it was "just in time" :)
<didrocks> but yeah for the warm part, as part of the dinner was outside… ;)
<sil2100> Oh, hehe, sounds nice!
<robert_ancell> seb128, how do you build ubuntu-system-settings and run it locally? Having fun trying to decode qmake...
<seb128> robert_ancell, bzr bd
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was trying qmake PREFIX=`pwd`/install etc, that would be faster but everyone just packages and installs it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I install a package and then when I hack on a panel I tend to "sudo cp fileIhackon /usr/...; system-settings <panel>" on a command line
<seb128> robert_ancell, and "up-enter"
<robert_ancell> seb128, classy :)
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> running from tree doesn't find the plugins
<seb128> we should fix that
<seb128> but until then...
<robert_ancell> yeah, and qmake doesn't seem to apply the prefix to everything (e.g. translations)
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cmake/+merge/184123
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you like cmake better
<Laney> morning
<Laney> happy friday
<seb128> robert_ancell, we plan to merge that soon (there is a qtcreator small integration issue to resolve first though)
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy thursday to you
<seb128> Laney, are you on vac tomorrow?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't like cmake either but one less build system is better :)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> damn, you didn't fall into my trap
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> robert_ancell, just looking around or do you plan to work on something there?
<robert_ancell> seb128, was looking if any bugs to fix
<robert_ancell> and just generally getting up to speed
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, let me know if you want me to recommend you stuff to do on settings
<robert_ancell> seb128, the bug list didn't seem to capture all the work to do - is there another list of things to do somewhere?
<seb128> robert_ancell, one thing we need is tests
<robert_ancell> seb128, autopilot?
<Laney> there's a branch for some initial ones
<Laney> we should probably review that
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I saw that yesterday
<seb128> robert_ancell, well, any test would be good :p but yeah, autopilot for the CI would be useful
<robert_ancell> Laney, lp:~vrruiz/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot?
<Laney> sounds right
<Laney> I wasn't set up to run them so didn't do any review
<seb128> Laney, I didn't see it because it was not on https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+activereviews
<Laney> feel free if you want
<Laney> was when I looked, that's how I found it
<Laney> wait what
<seb128> it's listed on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings though
<Laney> my URL is different https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+activereviews
<seb128> oh
<Laney> and it's not MPed for u-s-s trunk and doesn't have us as reviewer
<seb128> Laney, "lp:~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/autopilot" is the target vcs
<Laney> I guess that's why :P
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> shouldn't those tests be merged in trunk?
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise we had workitems in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-system-settings-panels ... though we didn't update it recently ... /me does that
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there time past final freeze for this, or is this t work?
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's mostly "rolling work" from my understanding
<robert_ancell> that was what I thought :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we plan to roll regular updates to the phone and upgrades all phones to t automatically after some weeks
<seb128> so just get work in the review pipes, that's going to land regularly
<robert_ancell> seb128, via the software center / click packages?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, system-images
<seb128> that's part of the base image
<robert_ancell> seb128, so, does the phone switch to t for building images?
<robert_ancell> and we upload new versions to t?
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> aha
<seb128> well, I guess we are going to go SRU mode for some week
<seb128> then going on T
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw, export USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you want the complete settings UI
<robert_ancell> ta
<seb128> robert_ancell, we do hide the non working/non stable controls for the release
<xnox> seb128: i think dev-channel phone will switch to T straight away, and stable channel will switch to T some time after S release (e.g. sometime 1-3 months into T-cycle) but yeah by christmas all phone update channels will be on T
<robert_ancell> seb128, is it one developer per control or everyone working on everything?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we sort of have people owning panels
<seb128> well "owning"
<seb128> but most panels have a main contributor that did most of the work/knows the codebase a bit better/is looking at its issues
<seb128> robert_ancell, the one that are mostly free to pick are: phone (though I'm not sure we have enough backend/ofono feature to support that yet), security&privacy, reset, and probably timedate (Laney did most of the work but I think he said he doesn't really wants to own it, he just helped to get things moving) and updates (didrocks did the initial work but he's too busy to work on it since)
<robert_ancell> ok, will look at those on monday
<seb128> great
<Laney> Updates could do with some work
<seb128> yes, especially after that release
<seb128> it has a new design
<seb128> but that came to late to change for saucy
<didrocks> to merge click and system updates
<Laney> I wanted to refactor some of the work into the cpp backend
<seb128> didrocks, did you want to keep that one for you or do you think things are too crazy and it makes sense to hand it over?
<Laney> at the moment it gets a signal and then munges the arguments in js
<Laney> would be nicer to handle that in cpp
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings has the designs
<didrocks> seb128: well, I can continue on that one after this cycle, (I hope)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, great ;-)
<Laney> hey didrocks, wb and congratulations ;-)
<seb128> Laney, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217169/ make sense to you?
<didrocks> Laney: thanks a lot!
<Laney> seb128: what's the idea?
<seb128> Laney, in the current version both images change the user's background
<seb128> Laney, having the homescreen control act on the homescreen :p
<Laney> arg, if (x === true)!
<Laney> just do if (x)
<Laney> both images?
<seb128> I guess (I like the verbose way, easier to read)
<seb128> Laney, USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 system-settings
<seb128> Laney, click on the "homescreen" thumbnail
<seb128> (well that one is already wrong for me, it displays the fallback image, always)
<Laney> can you change the home screen?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you wrote that code
<seb128> through as
<Laney> I thought it didn't work though
<seb128> but the code is never called
<Laney> no backend
<Laney> or nothing reading the setting even
<seb128> mterry pinged me yesterday asking why we hide the control
<seb128> the greeter supports it apparently
<seb128> so I wanted to test
<pitti> voilà ! c'est un vieil homme marié !
<Laney> oh
<Laney> someone told us it didn't work
 * pitti donne une accolade à didrocks
<seb128> and I ran into "the as code is never cold"
<seb128> Laney, yeah, that's what I told him ... he said they fixed it since
<Laney> so I stopped tracking it when the content hub stuff arrived
<seb128> Laney, so communication screwups
<seb128> well anyway
<seb128> it should work
<seb128> so I'm trying to test it
<seb128> the way the current code seems to work (not sure I understand it all) is that both selector trigger the same callback when the transfert is done
<seb128> and that callback only sets the gsettings key
<seb128> see in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217169/
<seb128> l40
 * Laney looks
<seb128> that's why I'm adding the logic to handle the different cases
<seb128> and I added the variable, that I set when you click, to know what image got clicked/what to do
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Seb! Can you please take a look at bug 1231529
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1231529 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-standard is uninstallable with only security repo enabled : language-selector-common depends unavailable version of accountsservice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231529
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I just subscribed the security team to it, we need their input
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I see. Was it a mistake to include everything up to l-s 0.79.4 in the security fix, or does this type of conflicts happen from time to time?
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's on purpose, security needs to be newer in version than -updates, otherwise users with updates wouldn't get the security fix version
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm.. Sounds logical. ;-)
<Laney> seb128: I think it would be best if the onClicked handlers were factored out into a js function which takes a closure that is the action to take when the image is returned
<seb128> Laney, want to work on that? ;-)
<Laney> can do
<Laney> after pping though
 * Laney gets back to that
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, wait a bit anyway, sil2100 has work in that panel ongoing, it would be nice to not conflict too much with that
<Laney> Does it actually work once you set the as property even though?
<Laney> well, sil2100 could do that if he wants ;-)
<seb128> Laney, not sure if it works, when I stopped yesterday for some reason the as was updating when the gsettings key was changing so I couldn't test them independently (that was on my desktop)
<seb128> I'm going to do another round of playing with that
<sil2100> What's up? ;)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
 * sil2100 wants to do everything!
<Laney> yeah they're synced on desktop
<sil2100> Let me backlog once the hangout is over
<Laney> we might want to undo that or not have the feature there
<seb128> sil2100, read 15 minutes of backlog, we are discussing the background panel
<seb128> Laney, they are synced by nautilus right?
<Laney> sil2100: the onClicked handlers in the background panel are duplicated and could be factored out; additionally nothing updates the as value (backgroundPanel.backgroundFile)
<Laney> not sure
<seb128> (e.g if I close that one the syncing should stop)
<seb128> Laney, IIRC we made g-c-c set both and we made nautilus react on changes by write the new background to as
<sil2100> Laney: I actually made a function out of that in one of my merges so that the onClick handlers do not duplicate code
<Laney> cool
<Laney> well, to make the separate greeter background work it (IMHO) needs to take a closure which tells it what the 'successful' action is
<sil2100> Laney: but seb128 wasn't sure if it's the place for that, as I did it 'by the way' of fixing another issue, as I didn't want code to be duplicated 3 times already
<Laney> s/it/the Connections component/
<seb128> sil2100, that needs a parameter telling what image got clicked so we know what to call
<sil2100> Laney: but I actually checked unity8 and didn't see any code related to having support for different backgrounds - where should I look for that?
<sil2100> seb128: ^
<Laney> onClicked: transferContent(function() { background.pictureUri = imageUrl }) for example
<sil2100> seb128, Laney: since I wanted to see how those 2 different backgrounds are managed
<Laney> seb128: yes it's a patch we have in nautilus
<sil2100> But couldn't find anything in unity8
<seb128> sil2100, one is in the greeter
<sil2100> seb128: btw. I updated the ubuntu-settings branch to change to phone_wallpaper instead
<seb128> sil2100, great
<sil2100> seb128: you think it's ok to get that released?
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/+junk/ubuntu-settings_background
<seb128> sil2100, yes, let me have a look
<sil2100> seb128: since as I see differences between cropping on Mir and surfaceflinger, I guess my idea of using the tablet wallpaper just died ;)
<sil2100> Laney: I'll be backlogging more after the meeting, but I'm eager with anything related to background - when working on the reset button, I actually wanted to check how the welcome screen changing works, but I didn't see any logic in the code and thought it's a currently-dead-feature
<Laney> the backend code is there
<sil2100> But since you say it's actually not, then I'll do my best to fix it then in another merge
<Laney> backgroundPanel.backgroundFile
<Laney> setting that should change the value in accountsservice on the device
<sil2100> Laney: thanks! Looking at that..!
<seb128> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217153/ makes it be called
<seb128> sil2100, though Laney recommended a slightly nicer way to do that
<sil2100> seb128: looks a bit hacky, but making sense indeed ;) But if Laney has a fix ready, I guess he can pick it up - I'm always eager, but don't want to duplicate code/steal karma ;p
<Laney> not ready
<Laney> I just suggested how I would do it
<seb128> sil2100, no he doesn't, he just described how he would do it
<Laney> you already have the onClicked handlers factored out and my way should be easy to slot into that
<seb128> sil2100, I think we all happy if you want to have a look
<Laney> you'll probably need to define another function for the backgroundDuplicate case too, and check that in the handler
<seb128> I'm not sure how you can give an argument to the callback of the content-hub call
<Laney> or something :-)
<Laney> anyways, should be sponsoring, I'll let you play with that
 * Laney looks for important-for-saucy fixes in the queue
<seb128> Laney, sil2100: yeah, device supports greeter background just fine
<seb128> gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile '/home/phablet/Pictures/Ubuntu.jpg'
<seb128> tried with that in adb
<sil2100> \o/
<seb128> (the image has to exist, and 32011 is my phablet user uid)
<sil2100> seb128: you think https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-system-settings/background_reset_button/+merge/189924 is anyway fine as it is now, or should I fix it to work also for the greeter image?
<seb128> sil2100, let me try it, what did you do with the buttons' alignement? did you get a reply from mpt about that?
<sil2100> seb128: no reply yesterday, so what I did is I left one pair of buttons centered anyway as I actually thought that the greeter image changing was not implemented
<sil2100> Just made it work with USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1
 * mpt finds the question
<sil2100> That's why I'm asking if it's still feasible since we want to fix the greeter changing - but I guess it should be in another merge
<sil2100> mpt: hello! Let me prepare a screenshot of how it looks now
<mpt> sil2100, is it different from <https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153096979/reset_background_2.png>?
<Laney> .
<Laney> oops
<sil2100> mpt: a bit... but this base 'idea' is the same - it's without the thin dividers
<seb128> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1237860
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237860 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[background] the greeter selector isn't working" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> merci
<sil2100> mpt: but there's also a different case with the Welcome screen changer enabled
<seb128> mpt, well, on that screenshot, did you have an opinion on the alignements of the button's borders and and on the use of separators?
<seb128> mpt, the spacing as well
<mpt> seb128, yes, delete all the separators :-)
<mpt> and agreed with you on the spacing
 * didrocks donne une accolade en retour à pitti
<sil2100> mpt: as for the size of the button - should I make it be the same as the preview image, or fit the whole width of the settings?
<sil2100> mpt: the problem with the first approach that the string 'Use Original Background' would have problems fitting in such a small button
<sil2100> mpt: so maybe just fit the whole width?
<mpt> sil2100, agreed
<seb128> sil2100, I merged/upload your ubuntu-settings change btw
<seb128> uploaded
<sil2100> seb128: super awesome time! Thanks ;)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, good work on the reset background, I just approved it
 * desrt watches tmobile throw down the gauntlet
<seb128> desrt, good morning
<desrt> good morning!!
 * desrt makes the coffee extra-strength this morning
<seb128> desrt, do you take the train today?
<desrt> yup
<seb128> cool
<desrt> leaving toronto union at 9:30
<desrt> there is a go train arriving 10 minutes before my train leaves... and i don't want to chance it
<seb128> Lars is probably over the ocean at this time
<desrt> and because it's during the morning rush hour and i live in the ghetto, all of the express trains skip my station
<desrt> so i have to take the train _an hour_ earlier
<desrt> baaaah
<seb128> stop complaining :p
<seb128> Lars had to wake up at 4:30am apparently, to take a plane at 6
<desrt> okay.  he wins.
<seb128> I would call that loose :p but yeah
<seb128> didrocks, there?
<seb128> didrocks, what is infoMessage in the system-update panel?
<didrocks> seb128: around, let me check, I think it's the error/info message transmitted by the daemon
<seb128> didrocks, oh, the label to display I guess
<seb128> didrocks, you don't implement Info() right?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I don't even know about that one, so no ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good, going to do that
<didrocks> I'll have a look then, not sure what this is but it seems really interesting ;)
<Laney> Are you doing the version display?
<Laney> seb128:
<seb128> Laney, I was starting looking at it
<seb128> Laney, did you say you would do it? I was unsure
<seb128> we need to do it both in about and system-update
<Laney> I did but it's OK I didn't really start on it
<seb128> Laney, I'm happy to let it to you ;-)
<Laney> that's alright, you have fun with it :-)
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> I'll look at the UriHandler after PPing
<desrt> do we know any turkish people?
<desrt> or any french people?
<seb128> desrt, nein
<desrt> or germans...
<desrt> pitti: are you around?
<seb128> desrt, what's up? ;-)
<desrt> on the topic of text matching....
<desrt> like say i have sébastian in my contacts
<desrt> and i type 'seb'
<pitti> desrt: yes (about to have lunch, though)
<desrt> should i have had to have typed 'séb'?
<desrt> and what if i have mr. übernickel?  can i get away with uber, or would it have to be ueber?
<pitti> it would certainly be nice to not have to
<seb128> Laney, do you have an opinion on how we should get the build number in "about"? dbus or calling system-image-cli --info? (or reading a file on disk)
<pitti> ubernickel and uebernickel should both match ideally
<Laney> dbus
<seb128> Laney, I though you would say that :p
<pitti> "ue" is the widely used/accepted umlaut transliteration for ascii-only
<desrt> pitti: do you know a good way of doing this asciiification, ideally in the absense of information about the origin language of the string?
<seb128> desrt, for sure "seb" should find/match "séb"
<pitti> "ubernickel" is wrong, so matching on that is more like a bonus
<pitti> desrt: not off the top of my head; I'm fairly sure that this is a common problem though and that there's some library to transliterate Unicode chars into some ascii counterparts
<desrt> (fwiw, uebernickel is actually right, but for the purposes of our example...)
<desrt> pitti: "bonus" being a good thing? :)
<Laney> seb128: It should fit into the Update class fine
<pitti> desrt: yes, as I said Ueber is fine, but Uber isn't; even if the US folks think it is :)
<Laney> bonus points if you refactor that class to have proper properties
<desrt> pitti: well... that's the other thing of course
<pitti> desrt: yes, just leaving out all the accents and stuff is fine for searching
<pitti> desrt: so I guess it should really match either
<desrt> if this is a search algorithm over my contacts, and my friend is german and i am unaware of the german transliteration rules, ...
<seb128> Laney, can we use that from the about panel? (e.g import backends from other panels)
<desrt> i would probably try 'uber' rather than 'ueber'
<pitti> desrt: but shouldn't the general fuzzy matching take care of this already?
<Laney> seb128: should be fine
<seb128> Laney, great, let me look at that then ;-)
<desrt> pitti: we're adding a new stringmatch algorithm and we don't want fuzziness
<desrt> (new glib api)
<pitti> desrt: what if I write Uebernikel or Uebernickl or some other typo
<Laney> there isn't a public interface but it should be ok to use it internally from u-s-s
<desrt> pitti: then you lose
<pitti> desrt: aah
<pitti> desrt: I though that was for HUD or so
<desrt> also: must be a prefix match
<desrt> no.
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was just unsure it would be in the import path for other panels, let me try
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709753
<ubot2> Gnome bug 709753 in general "Add helpers for string matches when using GtkSearchBar-like widget" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> any input is welcome here
<pitti> desrt: http://search.cpan.org/~sburke/Text-Unidecode-0.04/lib/Text/Unidecode.pm sounds good, so at least there already is some prior art
 * desrt was browsing for an official table file on unicode.org
<desrt> didn't find anything :/
<desrt> some discussion here: http://www.unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-ml/Archives-Old/UML018/0357.html
<desrt> more focused on punctuation characters (like removing fancy quotes) than on language :/
 * desrt takes a look at the perl module
<desrt> The Text::Unidecode motto is:
<desrt> It's better than nothing!
 * desrt likes these guys :)
<pitti> hm, http://www.cattlegrid.info/blog/2009/10/string-normalization-with-unic.html again refers to the perl module
<pitti> ooh!
<pitti> desrt:
<pitti> libunac1-dev - A C programmer's library that removes accents from a string
<pitti> desrt: that might just be what you need
<desrt> just what i need is a data file in the same format as the normal unicode tables :p
<pitti> yes, I meant "for peeking how they do it"
<desrt> there is python-unidecode as well
<pitti> does glib already speak iconv?
<desrt> yes
<pitti> $ echo "l'hôpital été Übernickel" | iconv -f UTF-8 -t ASCII//TRANSLIT
<pitti> l'hopital ete UEbernickel
<desrt> it speaks the C library function iconv()
<pitti> (yes, French folks, I forgot an 's' in hôspital)
<desrt> i bet there is a way to compel that behaviour via the API, though
<pitti> desrt: I'd hope that /usr/bin/iconv is just a shallow wrapper around iconv()
<desrt> me too..
<desrt> lots of fun research for the train ride :D
<pitti> desrt: iconv_open(3) describes //TRANSLIT anyway
<desrt> pitti: thanks for the infos
<pitti> desrt: so it's built into the library, not the CLI frontend
<pitti> desrt: that doesn't give you the "Ubernickel" thing, but at least it's close
<pitti> desrt: and for any real user search you need "within this hamming distance" anyway for some fuzzyness
<desrt> pitti: i disagree...
<desrt> we've all survived with tab complete our entire lives, and generally liked it quite a bit
<desrt> i think a solid prefix match is all that is required
 * desrt really doesn't like the search behaviour of the dash and hud
<seb128> urg?
<seb128> I'm glad we have UI that handle spelling mistake
<seb128> sometime I don't know exactly how a city, artist, etc is named
<seb128> having "you didn't type the exact correct name, there get no result" is not helpful
<desrt> pitti: i think this is going to work very nicely
<pitti> desrt: \o/
<desrt> pitti: i think the decoding is baked-in to the C library.. i can't see any data file that it opens that could possibly contain the information
<desrt> but meanwhile, i read that ö -> oe is not the correct thing to do for scandinavians :/
<seb128> bah
<seb128> does anyone know the QDBusReply to use for a return type of "isss{ss}"?
<seb128> is that a QVariantList?
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, Saviq: ^ does any of you know?
<Laney> maybe QDBusVariant
<Laney> or http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtdbus/qdbusargument.html
<Laney> (haven't used either)
<seb128> Laney, I tried QDBusVariant but reply.isValid() is invalid
<seb128> I wonder if that's the type or if I'm doing something else stupid
<desrt> Laney: for the love of god, don't use QDBus
<desrt> it's the one dbus binding on earth that actually manages to be worse than dbus-glib
<seb128> it's usually working quite fine/easy to use
<seb128> well at least for our settings needs
<desrt> seb128: until you get to anything even vaguely complex
<seb128> right
<desrt> also: you want to use gdbus anyway so you can share the connection withit
<desrt> since most other things in your process are already on dbus via gdbus
<seb128> it's weird to have Qt code with one glib function/api in the middle
 * desrt shrugs
<seb128> just saying ;-)
<seb128> I've no strong opinion either way
<desrt> then suffer with QVariantList in the same way that people used to suffer with GArrays of GValues :)
<seb128> in any case I'm not going to rewrite that code, it's a Qt source using QDbus for quite some other things
<seb128> I just need to add a function to it
<Saviq> seb128, mzanetti might know, he's been trying to replicate a DBusArgument at some point recently :)
<Saviq> failed
<Laney> seb128: The other way is to use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtdbus/qdbusconnection.html#call and then call .arguments() on the result
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, I'm slightly confused, printing reply.error() says
<seb128> QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidSignature", "Unexpected reply signature: got "i" (int), expected "av" (QVariantList)")
<seb128> not sure why the reply signature is "i"
<seb128> $ gdbus call --system -d com.canonical.SystemImage -o /Service -m com.canonical.SystemImage.Info
<seb128> (0, '?', 'daily', 'Unknown', @a{ss} {})
<seb128> the code does "reply = m_SystemServiceIface.call("Info");"
<seb128> well, it means it works with QDBusReply<int>
<seb128> but I'm not sure to understand why
<Laney> awesome, u-s-s crashes in some mir thing
<Laney> okay, dist-upgrade fixed it
<Laney> argh
<Laney> I clicked on one of the links from an indicator, u-s-s stopped responding, the display flickered a lot and now it's black
<Laney> tedg: can the url dispatcher stuff be tested on desktop somehow?
<tedg> Laney, Sure, apt-get install url-dispatcher
<Laney> tedg: I get another instance
<Laney> is that related to the APP_ID message?
<tedg> Laney, You need to start/stop it with upstart-app-launch
<Laney> oh
<Laney> how?
<tedg> Laney, You can't use Unity7
<tedg> Laney, upstart-app-launch ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> so I can't do it on my desktop?
<tedg> Laney, You'll need to ensure you have upstart-app-launch-tools
<tedg> Unity7 doesn't do that automatically, but you can do it on the command line.
<Laney> oh ok
<Laney> where do stdout/stderr get redirected to?
<Laney> manpages or at least --help would be useful for these tools
<Laney> tedg: Can you help me with my stdout question please? :-)
<tedg> Laney, Sorry, they're in ~/.cache/upstart/application*
<Laney> ah yes
<Laney> seems to be logging the right thing
<Laney> good good
<ChrisTownsend> Any chance that the patch that fixes https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=703062 can get into Saucy?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 703062 in gtk "GtkTreeViewColumn returns negative size request on empty treeview" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.8.4-0ubuntu3
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, it's already in saucy for some time ... do you still see the issue?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Oh, sorry, I think I really confused myself on something.  Sorry for the noise.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no worry
<seb128> mdeslaur, when you wrote "rebuild", does it mean "update"?
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'm going to build 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.6 as 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.6.1 in -security
<seb128> mdeslaur, sound good, thanks
<mhr3__> pitti, ping? is there any way to let apport know that it needs more debug pkgs?
<mhr3__> pitti, cause we have a binary unity-scope-loader, and all it does is load scopes that are in a .so, every crash i've seen so far is from the individual scope, not the binary, and it never has debug symbols for the actual scopes that crashed
<mhr3__> pitti, so... any way to get more useful reports?
<seb128> mhr3__, it should install the symbols of the files used by the process iirc (e.g what is in the procmaps or such)
<pitti> sorry, need to run out now, but what seb128 said
<mhr3__> hmm, then it doesn't work :/
<seb128> mhr3__, can you try locally to retrace one and see if apport displays errors?
<mhr3__> seb128, i could if a had a crash file with latest versions of everything
<seb128> mhr3__, well, just send a SEG11 to one scope on your desktop and see what happens
<mhr3__> seb128, heh, haven't thought about that :)
<seb128> SIG11
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney>  phew
<Laney> seems panel switching works
<Laney> didn't test on device, too broken
<Laney> should I handle not pushing the same page if it's already on top?
<Laney> I think you should pop it and then push it again
<Laney> might have differnet options the new time
 * Laney tries doing that
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> how would you even do that?
<robru> jasoncwarner_, mterry: ping
<robru> jasoncwarner_, need you input on the webbrowser-app/unity-webapps-qml MIR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1206268
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1206268 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-webapps-qml" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<robru> jasoncwarner_, how critical is it to ram this through? I thought it was important to get it into 13.10 but I'm getting all kinds of pushback at every step of the process.
<jasoncwarner_> robru: this is for "in", but 'off by default', right?
<robru> jasoncwarner_, yeah
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, robru: sorry, got disconnnected.  so...  the problem with that MIR is that webbrowser-app pulls in the qtmultimedia package, whose source builds a qml plugin that pulls in some crazy deps
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, but the only consumer of that qml plugin is ubuntu-sdk, and I'm not sure anyone is using it
<robru> mterry, yeah, but i thought we had all already agreed that those crazy deps could just be dropped
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, we haven't been able to get an answer on whether we can drop it
<mterry> robru, for cordova I think we did
<jasoncwarner_> mterry:  "it" being webbrowser-app?
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, no, whether the ubuntu-sdk really does need this QtAudioEngine plugin
<robru> jasoncwarner_, no, "it" being the crazy deps that qtmultimedia pulls in, like openal
<jasoncwarner_> mterry robru ah, got it
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, if we can drop that from the sdk, we can drop it from the archive, and we can promote the qtmultimedia source package
<jasoncwarner_> one sec...david barth isn't in this channel
<jasoncwarner_> is alex-abreu ?
<jasoncwarner_> ^^
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, but I've been leery of changing the sdk because it suits me, and we've been blocked on getting an answer from the sdk team
<jasoncwarner_> oh, sdk team needs to answer (sorry, slow this morning...no coffee yet)
<robru> bzoltan in particular i guess, but he is difficult to reach... bordering on evasive :-/
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, yeah bzoltan was our contact, but he's not on right now.  I'd take anyone
<jasoncwarner_> mterry, what is drop dead date for this?
<robru> jasoncwarner_, right now :-/
<jasoncwarner_> then it's out.
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, to change the sdk?  Probably today?  I thought we didn't care about it being in main anymore or I would have yelled sooner, sorry
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, why this piece of Touch but not others?
<mterry> jasoncwarner_, were we going to ship it on something?
<robru> mterry, this piece of touch will be providing webapps integration on the desktop Real Soon Now
<Laney> in saucy?
<robru> Laney, yes, we wanted it "in saucy but disabled" so that it would be easy to test, make sure it's high quality when it becomes default in 14.04
<mterry> robru, well it is in saucy right?
<mterry> robru, just not in main?
<robru> mterry, yeah, but in universe
<mterry> still testable...
<Laney> Isn't the change you want to make now just seeding it?
<Laney> i.e. the difference to the testers is only that they have to install the package manually
<robru> Laney, yes, I tried that, but ogra rejected it due to all these deps it pulls in, that we don't even think we need, but apparently aren't certain enough about to actually drop
<ogra_> i didnt reject it
<ogra_> the release team did
<robru> ogra_, right
<Laney> It's too late to fiddle around dropping things
<robru> ogra_, but you communicated their rejection to me ;-)
<ogra_> i was actually in the process of uploading it (since i had expected the paperwork was all done) when they stopped me
<Laney> I'm saying that it's not that bad to have it not seeded in saucy release
<robru> Laney, ok. it's just that jasoncwarner_ had told me weeks ago to get it seeded so I've been struggling with this for a long time
<Laney> ah
<Laney> well, I don't know what the reasons are but it doesn't seem like much of a difference to me in practice
<jasoncwarner_> Laney and robru I'm fine with it at this point ;) we've got some of those bigger fish to fry and all
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, though!
<Laney> merci
<robru> jasoncwarner_, alright, I'll drop it until T opens then. I guess I overestimated the importance of this
<Laney> okay, EOWing
<Laney> beer festival tomorrow! :)
<Laney> have a good weekend chaps + chapesses
<seb128> Laney, have fun, see you on monday!
<mhr3> seb128, hmm, got mail from lp, the newest scope-loader crash i uploaded has full dbg symbols for everything
<mhr3> seb128, but for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1221218 reported just a month ago, doesn't have it
<ubot2> mhr3: Error: launchpad bug 1221218 not found
<seb128> mhr3, well, retracing work only for the current version, so when things change often there is a good chance the info are not available anymore by the time it gets retraced
<seb128> mhr3, especially that we had period or retracers were don't for weeks without us noticing because of a crontab issue
<mhr3> seb128, hmmm, oh well, it works so i'm happy :)
<seb128> mhr3, you might have more chance looking to errors.ubuntu.com
<mhr3> seb128, does it do armhf errors now too?
<seb128> mhr3, good ;-)
<seb128> mhr3, that's a question for ev, I'm not sure
<mhr3> he just disappeared
<mterry> robru, we're in final freeze now
<mterry> :(
<chrisccoulson> glad i got my upload in right at the last minute ;)
<robru> mterry, :-/
<mterry> robru, I'm sorry, man.  I would have pushed that harder, but I thought we didn't care about it in main anymore
<robru> mterry, yeah, well i thought so too!
<robru> mterry, so much miscommunication. right after jasoncwarner_ told me to drop it, dbarth tells me to step up the pressure
<mterry> robru, :-/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-11
<Mirv> morning
<pitti> Good morning
<robru> Mirv, pitti: good morning!
<Mirv> robru: good night! :)
<robru> Mirv, haha, yes, before i go to bed i need to talk to you!
<Mirv> robru: shoot
<robru> Mirv, if you can get this landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy-noaudioengine/+merge/185568 please also try to get this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.saucy
<robru> Mirv, dbarth wants us to ram this through
<Mirv> robru: right, so it's ogra_ that needs to pinged to make sure that both of them go in at the same time
<robru> Mirv, ok, yeah. ogra already tried to land my branch but was told by the release team to stop because of conflicts because the first one hadn't gone through yet.
<pitti> hey robru, how are you?
<robru> pitti, a bit frazzled by the freeze here!
<robru> pitti, and you?
<Mirv> robru: I just wonder if all the bits and pieces are in now in the discussion. surely the audioengine can be dropped, but I understood there is a problem on the source package side as qtmultimedia still build-depends on openal. or was that now foregone so it's enough that binary dependencies are ok.
<robru> Mirv, well, i checked and you yourself dropped the dependency on qtmultimedia from ubuntu-ui-toolkit, so there is nothing even pulling qtmultimedia into main anymore (except that one seed). so it should all be good as far as I know
<Mirv> robru: well the next line in the seed pulls qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<robru> ugh
<pitti> robru: quite fine, thanks
<Mirv> but it's mterry proposing that change so there must be some sort of general idea there
<Mirv> robru: maybe the plan includes actually uploading a qtmultimedia that completely drops qtaudioengine, it just isn't said there. that might be a tough sell at this hour.
<robru> Mirv, yeah, i dunno. i am quite confused about this whole thing
<Mirv> " If we dropped this recommendation, we could drop the plugin from the archive and promote qtmultimedia easily."
<robru> Mirv, right, qtmultimedia is ok but openal/qtaudioengine was problematic
<Mirv> although only because we lack manpower to get them evaluated into main
<robru> Mirv, frankly this whole thing is a mess. we need 'convergence' but we don't need a new audio layer in main.
<Mirv> it's possible mterry has thought up the whole plan how he'll proceed, but just in case I'll prepare https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtmultimedia-opensource-src_5.0.2 that drops the audio engine package
<robru> Mirv, it's appreciated. please coordinate with dbarth on this as well, it's his baby.
<Mirv> ok, will do, and will take bzoltan also into the discussion of actually dropping the whole Audio Engine which may impact some people althouh surely less important than not having webapps
<robru> Mirv, great, thanks a bunch. last time i spoke to dbarth he said he was preparing to get this done "in the morning" but i'm not sure what TZ he is. presumably that's much sooner than my morning, which is the latest of the mornings.
<robru> ogra_, it sounds like we are ramming through this webbrowser-app stuff, please be available to update some seeds ^^ ;-)
<Mirv> robru: he's Europe TZ
<robru> Mirv, should be up soon then ;-)
<Mirv> in 1-2h I think, he's in Central Europe unlike me
<Mirv> robru: I need some core-dev to sponsor the qtmultimedia as well
<Mirv> well, didrocks should be awake soon, he's the guy
<robru> Mirv, isn't didrocks on honeymoon? i thought he just came back for one day only to catch up on emails ;-)
<Mirv> robru: one last thing I worry about is talking about today, final freeze was already 8h ago
<Mirv> robru: oh, was it just one day? sad.. I mean, great for him, he shouldn't be here anyway :)
<Mirv> seb128 then
<robru> Mirv, yes, that is the trouble. in fact jasoncwarner_ already told me to drop it. but then dbarth told me not to drop it. so i am slightly conflicted, and expecting that dbarth has some magic to ram this through with.
<Mirv> robru: ok, I'll prepare this branch and get dbarth magic involved
<robru> Mirv, great, thanks again
<chrisccoulson> happy friday!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> oh, a chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, happy friday! ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not too bad thanks. how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, have you seen that email from bkerensa on the desktop list?
<bkerensa> seb128: I informed him of it
<bkerensa> in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<seb128> bkerensa, thanks for making our work more difficult and convincing more than firefox is a pain and that we should use chromium btw
 * seb128 hates firefox dictating how you can't do proper OS integration
<bkerensa> seb128: its about transparency... why would you hate Mozilla having policy seeking transparency for end users?
<chrisccoulson> we should write our own browser ;)
<seb128> bkerensa, I hate the "I've asked them to block Ubuntu"
<seb128> bkerensa, it's nothing about being open with users, it's about preventing vendors to integrate with their OS
<bkerensa> seb128: I didn't ask them to block Ubuntu. I request a block of extensions that do not comply with add-on policy
<seb128> which you quote as "you can't enable anything by default"
<bkerensa> thats what the policy says
<seb128> which means "you can't integrate with your OS by default"
<seb128> yeah
<chrisccoulson> it's not that the extensions don't comply. we patched firefox to disable that feature (with permission from mozilla). nothing to do with the addon....
<bkerensa> seb128: Chrome and Chromium have the same policy fwiw
<seb128> bkerensa, I doubt chromium does the "you can't call it chromium if you patch/change it"
<bkerensa> seb128: Chromium calls it "ExtensionInstallBlacklist"
<seb128> bkerensa, with chromium we could just patch the source to do what we want
<bkerensa> seb128: you could
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so what's next, we just have to deal with no unity integration because upstream disallow that sort of things?
<seb128> bkerensa, I though those processes were to block buggy/dangerous/untrusted code, not to block integrator to make the browser looks better on their platform
<bkerensa> seb128: they are to block buggy/dangerous/untrusted code but also add-ons that are not transparent
<seb128> what does that mean?
<bkerensa> seb128: installing add-ons by default into Firefox without any notification to the end user is not transparent
<seb128> shrug
<bkerensa> :)
<seb128> how are you supposed to do integration?
<seb128> or do they lock down to keep a competitive advantage
<bkerensa> by have opt-in
<seb128> and block others to do a good job of it?
<seb128> sure
<chrisccoulson> we got permission from mozilla to disable the opt-in dialog for system addons
<seb128> because users like to opt in
<bkerensa> seb128: ^^
<seb128> so what's the issue?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: what about the lack of descriptions also an add-on policy?
<chrisccoulson> at the time, it was decided that having a dialog on first run effectively saying "do you want a working menubar?" was crappy user experience
<seb128> bkerensa, so you raise issue with upstream and ask them to block us before even trying to figure out if that's something we discussed with them? great...
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it is ;-)
<bkerensa> seb128: The issue was at summit it was discussed and I said I would file a bug on it
<chrisccoulson> but these addons are going to stop working at some point soon anyway, and with us switching to chromium then i'm not sure it matters too much anymore
<chrisccoulson> and i have no time for firefox these days ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you never seeded that addon anyway it seems... so virtually it's optin
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, this is for the webapps stuff, isn't it?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: yes
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: not for the improvement bit
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, where is the upstream bug?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, isn't "unity" the integration with the unity launcher?
<bkerensa> let me grab it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, e.g the download bar in the launcher icon
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, that's the unity webapps addon
<chrisccoulson> confusing ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which one is the launcher integration?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, unityfox, but that's not in the archive
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=925637
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 925637 in Blocklisting "Blocklist unity-firefox-extension add-on" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: your welcome to add your feedback and I will surely ping the folks who discussed the blacklisting of it when they land back home in europe
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> seb128: hi! Could you see my comment on the buildNumber branch you proposed? :)
<seb128> sil2100, good morning
<seb128> sil2100, just did, nicely spotted, copy/paste error
<seb128> sil2100, I'm going to fix it in a bit
<sil2100> seb128: awesome! Those tend to happen a lot when there's a lot of work around, thanks ;)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> sil2100, btw, another issue with the background panel
<seb128> sil2100, the welcome screen image is always the fallback image for me
<seb128> do you see that as well?
<seb128> in the preview widget
<sil2100> Yes, indeed - I didn't really notice that as I'm rarely using the show all
<sil2100> I guess we need that fixed up along with the welcome-screen changer
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I'm going to open a bug, do you want to work on it?
<seb128> ok, I'm going to do that
<seb128> but I'm out for some errands before
<didrocks> sil2100: everything restarting to build?
<didrocks> sil2100: I think we really need to focus on the landing today
<pitti> desrt: FYI, just uploaded pygobject with the thread safety and a memleak patch backported
<pitti> desrt: just in case we don't get 3.10.1 into saucy any more on Monday
<sil2100> didrocks: restarted, waiting for it to finish ;) No worries, today I prioritize the testing
<didrocks> sil2100: I cheated a little bit to speed things up
 * Laney peeks in
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1238410
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238410 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent cursor visibility with cursor plugin enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> Is it true that the cursor plugin isn't used in Unity?
<Laney> can we disable it? That hidden pointer bug is annoing
<Laney> darkxst: any idea about that?
<darkxst> Laney, sorry no, I have poked through most of g-s-d, but never looked at the cursor plugin
<Laney> I'll try disabling it and see what happens
<darkxst> Laney, btw, did you see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709419
<ubot2> Gnome bug 709419 in nm-applet "nm-applet should be still autostarted in fallback/flashback sessions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> that is the upstream fix for nm-applet
<darkxst> (pending testing atleast)
<darkxst> gotta run though will be back in half an hour
<Laney> fair enough, seems sensible
<Laney> it might fix the duplicate indicator-network/nm-applet too
<mhr3> didrocks, one more thing - we now really need to land https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1237257
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237257 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Running applications scope should be disabled" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> but for desktop
<mhr3> cause hud now implemented appstack-bridge and desktop therefore gets recent apps in two different categories
<didrocks> mhr3: this is landing as we speak, please help Mirv discussing on the release team
<mhr3> didrocks, k
<pstolowski> and they don't even work because of other unimplemented stuff on the desktop
<mhr3> indeed
<Mirv> mhr3: #ubuntu-release
<mhr3> pitti, viewing a report with apport-cli does some basic parsing and adds data to the crash file, right? can i delete something from the updated crash file so it'll do it again?
<mhr3> and answering myself... everything after CoreDump
<desrt> pitti: cool.  thanks.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, thanks for the work on that scrolling issue/gtk patch
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: No problem:)  Do you think we can get that in as a zero day SRU for Saucy?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, not sure how responsive the GTK guys are to bugzilla patches nowadays, you might want to try to give a gentle "can you tell me what you think about that patch" to garnacho on #gtk+ irc.gnome.org
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, we can but I would prefer to get an upstream review first ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Right, I meant if/when upstream accepts it.  I'll try pinging garnacho.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I plan to upload GTK 3.8.5 soon, it's going to go through SRU but I can include that fix with the upload
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: That would be great!
<didrocks> argh, ken is on holidays…
<seb128> didrocks, yes
 * didrocks wonders who will land the signon thingy then
<didrocks> I guess robru will be the victim
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, you might just want to ask your question, so he knows what you ping about if he does filtering/when he's back
<seb128> haha
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ha, ok, I was just trying to be polite and not throw a bunch of stuff on him, but I'll do that:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, being polite is good, but giving some context to ping as well ... make easier to judge what you have time/interest to pong ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yep, makes sense.  Thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, see, you got a reply :p
<seb128> context helps ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: :-D
<seb128> lol, I like pre release time
<seb128> that's when user wake up and start reporting obvious issues...
 * seb128 just stacked like 5 fixes this morning
<seb128> "since this morning "rather
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks for reassigning the "openoffice.org dustbunny edition on Ubuntu 9.04" bug to me (well admittedly better then on nautilus as it was before, but still ...)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I though you wouldn't be subscribed to openoffice anymore ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: the libreoffice packaging team is still subscribed to those ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, you should fix that ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: all bugs are discovered in the week before release, didn't you know that? :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, I knew and forgot, I'm learning it again every cycle ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, happy friday btw ;-)
<mdeslaur> hehe, thanks you too :)
<jasoncwarner_> morning all.
<jasoncwarner_> anyone know why I might be getting two network indicators this morning (and yesterday)?
<Mirv> I haven't seen that
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: hey! I think it's because you installed on the desktop ubuntu-system-settings
<didrocks> which deps on indicator-network
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: lol, that would have done it! I did lots of my testing that way for a while.
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: , will uninstall it and see how that goes.
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: uninstall indicator-network
<seb128> or edit /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network and delete the desktop section
<seb128> that way unity stops getting it
 * didrocks keeps his 2 indicators, only one handle vpn :)
<seb128> but you can keep testing settings
 * seb128 does that
<seb128> you need to divert/redo the hack after updates though
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: I also will do that!
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, seb128
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> you can as well uninstall nm-applet if the other one is enough for you
<seb128> but as didrocks said, no vpn integration in the new one (yet)
<jasoncwarner_> speaking of seetings, seb128 and/or laney, I noticed that brightness works just great from the power indicator, but when I use the birghtness slider in settings, it doesn't seem to adjust the brightness? (I am updating to 92 image right now, so that might fix it as well).
<seb128> weird
<seb128> we use the indicator's slider through qmenumodel
<seb128> we just don't set it to "dynamic"
<seb128> so it applies when you stop moving it
<seb128> we should change that
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: ah...I see what you mean now
<jasoncwarner_> yeah, that is inconsistent
<seb128> the indicator used to do what ours does
<jasoncwarner_> I thought it did nothing b/c I always wen tot 100% to test it
<seb128> they changed it recently
<jasoncwarner_> and it seems going to 100% doesn't actually adjust the setting...but going to 99% does
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's a bug lars fixed
<seb128> 0% and 100% aren't working
<seb128> shurg, with the new landing rules fixes don't land regularly...
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that just landed today
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: does your brightness persist? I seem to have to adjust it everytime I lock and unlock?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qmenumodel/0.2.7+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1
<jasoncwarner_> oh, nice, thanks seb128 and larsu
<seb128> no, it doesn't
<seb128> that's not a bug in our side of things though
<seb128> likely a powerd issue
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: ok. who you think I should be poking there?
<seb128> didrocks, ogra_, ^ do you know if that's known?
<jasoncwarner_> nm ;)
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> seb128: not that I know of, but we are not at that granularity of bugs TBH ;)
<didrocks> (unfortunately)
<ogra_> seb128, that we have no config for the brightness implemented in unity yet ?
<seb128> ogra_, that doesn't seem like a "config" to me
<seb128> ogra_, same as sound volume btw
<seb128> ogra_, on desktop sound level is stored at shutdown and restored by alsa at start
<ogra_> seb128, the shell is supposed to manage storing the configuration
<seb128> k
<ogra_> thats not existing yet
<ogra_> so powerd jumps back to its defaults
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<seb128> ogra_, not sure unity8 is the right place
<seb128> especially that it runs as user, which is not the case of powerd
<seb128> ogra_, imho the init jobs/powerd should do that (same as alsa for audio traditionally)
<seb128> but I guess that's a discussion for next cycle
<ogra_> seb128, it is what i was told ... not my design
<seb128> ogra_, k
<seb128> I'm going to blame Saviq
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 ogra_ so what should we do for 13.10 then? (seb, you mentioned sound doesn't persist either? noted)
<Saviq> seb128, and I'm taking your blame
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, not a lot we can do, it's really a powerd thing...
<Saviq> and going back somewhere else
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, sound has the issue across reboots
<seb128> Saviq, do you know if there is a bug discussing that something (just looking to unity8 bugs but didn't find one)
<seb128> Saviq, though having unity8 handling the setting might be sense if we want by-user values
<Saviq> seb128, don't think so, no
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 Saviq I do see some sense in having the by user values for something like this, just fyi.
<Saviq> seb128, pulseaudio stores your per-port/per-user volumes anyway
<Saviq> seb128, so it does make sense to be per-user kind of
<seb128> Saviq, right
<Saviq> obviously then you lock your session...
<seb128> Saviq, that's when fun start
<Saviq> seb128, indeed ;)
<seb128> Saviq, you can imagine doing the same was we do for background/keyboard, e.g apply the setting of the selected user
<Saviq> seb128, I can imagine, yes, not sure I like to have that in my head ;D
<Saviq> seb128, will you switch device owners with that, too ;)
<seb128> hehe
<Saviq> seb128, I think logging *in*/unlocking is the only place where user-stored volume/brightness should be applied
<seb128> Saviq, that would be a bit weird, it would me that for a 1 user device, if you power it on and put it on the pocket you wouldn't get the right values until you unlock it
<seb128> Saviq, it's like if the ringtone was wrong until you unlock it :p
<seb128> seems buggy ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, or well, yeah, on shutdown/power-up, too
<Saviq> seb128, I meant for switching between users
<seb128> right
<Saviq> seb128, lock → nothing changes, unlock → new things are applied, shutdown → store, power on → restore
<Saviq> seb128, question is - who turned the device off and who's turning it on :D
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, I prefer not thinking too much about the multiple user scenarios yet ;-)
<happyaron> pitti: when would I expect language packs available in -proposed?
<happyaron> or anywhere can be downloaded and tested?
<sil2100> Shiiit
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Mirv> me waves good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<toughlama> nobody?
<smartboyhw> !ask | toughlama
<ubot2> toughlama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<czajkowski> toughlama: what's up
<toughlama> when i install pyqt4   QMAKESPEC not found
<toughlama> sudo python configure.py       QMAKESPEC qmake.conf not found
<toughlama> come on  reply
<smartboyhw> toughlama, have you installed libqt4-dev ?
<smartboyhw> (and please be patient)
<toughlama> i installed it
<pitti> happyaron: I'm uploading final saucy langpacks as we speak
<pitti> happyaron: the first LP export failed, so wgrant kicked off another one manually
<happyaron> pitti: great, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-06
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> re: pitivi I wonder what should be done if there's a fix for a 14.04 LTS crasher but 14.10 crashes before it gets there, ie uploading that fix to 14.10 would keep pitivi in 14.10 still crashing?
<Mirv> I understand the optimal solution is to fix the 14.10 crasher too, but it seems it's not entirely trivial. It also feels bad to do an upload to 14.10 just to keep it in sync with 14.04, knowing it still doesn't work in 14.10.
<willcooke> greets
<willcooke> going to be a quiet day today I think (& hope)
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<willcooke> no seb today
<larsu> ya :/
<willcooke> he's got a day off
<larsu> slacker!
<willcooke> :D
<larsu> I mean ... well deserved, of course
<dandre> Hello,
<dandre> Is there any update for fglrx ati drive for 14.04? the version for utopic is 14.201 and for trusty only 13.350. even fglrx-updates is at 13.350?
<Laney> morning
<larsu> hi Laney!
<larsu> (brb)
<Laney> hey larsu, good weekend?
<Laney> dandre: tseliot looks after those I think
<dandre> I am trying to build my own package from amd site
<larsu> Laney: yep, Baltic sea was nice (and really good weather)
<larsu> Laney: you?
<Laney> oh yes I forgot you were away, nice
<Laney> Wasn't very eventful here, just climbing and went out for dinner last night
<Laney> autumn's arrived at last
<Laney> darkxst: so, ... what happens if we revert the use of the mutter api?
<Laney> I'm guessing nobody is going to implement that in unity this cycle
<darkxst> Laney, it will blow up on GNOME for sure
<Laney> how come?
<Laney> same api, no?
<darkxst> Laney, gnome-shell uses mutter api directly
<darkxst> Laney, I am busy tonight, but will have a look over it tomorrow, and get back to you
<Laney> k
<darkxst> it may not be that hard to add the dbus api to unity-settings-daemon
<Laney> maybe, like that displayconfig thing
<darkxst> Laney, hey this problem never would have happened with my daemon ;)
<Laney> shame it didn't work :p
<darkxst> apparently not on your exotic minimalist DE
<Laney> that was my desktop
<Laney> I don't test this crack stuff on my laptop
<Laney> at least not until it works on a vanilla environment
 * darkxst has VM's for crack
<darkxst> and besides it did work under unity (though I can't really test multi-monitor configs under VM's)
<Laney> yes that was exactly what broke, VM wouldn't have helped there
<Laney> so i'm glad i used my real system for that
<Laney> anyways
<Laney> let me know when there's something to review
<darkxst> we have actually had the odd report of similar, so could be a random bug in mutter code
<darkxst> Laney, sure, will do
<GunnarHj> Somebody who can help with a gtk+3.0 translation issue?
<GunnarHj> The new translatable strings due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.12.2-0ubuntu10 seem not to have made it to the translation template. Shouldn't it be updated automatically at upload, or do you need to take some additional step?
<GunnarHj> larsu: ^
<larsu> GunnarHj: seb128 told me it'll be updated automatically. I'm afraid I don't know more about it than that...
<larsu> Laney maybe?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> I don't know much about that stuff
<larsu> do you know who might?
<larsu> seb128 is out for the day
<Laney> dunno, pitti maybe, but I'm sure it can wait
<larsu> right
<GunnarHj> Will seb128 be back tomorrow?
<Laney> should be
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<Laney> as long as he stays away from the canals ...
<GunnarHj> Which canals? :)
<Laney> All of them
<Laney> Dangerous places to be
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks for fixing Pitivi, btw. Seems like my noise served some purpose after all. ;)
<Laney> sure
<Laney> Don't know how you decided it was dead though
<GunnarHj> Laney: I simply misinterpreted a comment in the upstream bug.
<Laney> I see
<Mirv> Laney: GunnarHj: great to hear about progress on the utopic side of pitivi! I'm happy to prepare SRU if there's a combination of patches that also fix the timeline drawing and the popping up new window.
<Laney> Mirv: get the package from utopic/unapproved and see what happens
<Mirv> Laney: thanks, I'll do that
 * willcooke -> EOD. g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-07
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde
<larsu> hi pitti!
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> hey larsu
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey larsu
<pitti> seb128: je suis fatigué -- J'ai travaillé tard dans la nuit; mais sinon d'accord; et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, je suis en forme, je ne travaillais pas hier !
<seb128> pitti, tu as travaillé sur quoi aussi tard ?
<pitti> seb128: I just went through my backup and noticed that gnome-terminal is the only thing on my box that still uses gconf; is there a reason why we are stuck with the 3.6 version, or did we just not get around to upgrading?
<seb128> pitti, check with larsu & Laney for the details, I didn't follow those
<seb128> but I think it was blocked on some bash changes that are needed
<seb128> like new behaviour of env for new tabs or something upstream
<seb128> which requires to parse files differently on disk
<seb128> Laney has been talking to doko about that a few times but I think it's still unresolved
<pitti> Debian and Ubuntu have the same bash, and Debian has g-t 3.14
<seb128> well, maybe they didn't consider the bug has being a blocker for the upgrade
<pitti> ah, ok; I'll ask Laney when he comes in
<seb128> or maybe they found another way to workaround it
<seb128> yeah, that's best
<seb128> pitti, do you know if anyone debugged the idle/lock screen issue yesterday?
 * seb128 reads IRC logs
<larsu> there were two issues: transparency and the stay-in-the-same-dir-when-opening-a-new-tab thing
<larsu> rishi and I shared a patch for transparency
<larsu> and we were waiting on some bash fixes for the second one
<seb128> so the blocker was the same-dir-new-tab right, which depends on bash?
<pitti> seb128: yes, Laney and darkxst discussed it quite extensively, and they mostly found out what the issue was
<seb128> pitti, great
<larsu> seb128: yes. Laney was waiting for someone who promised to fix it
<darkxst> bug 1132700
<ubot5> bug 1132700 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal requires sourcing of vte.sh login script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132700
<darkxst> seb128, I am working on the idle screen bug
<seb128> darkxst, hey, thank you
<pitti> eh, changing $PS1 for this? well, it's not an important feature, so not a biggie
<pitti> I just wonder why libvte doesn't just set the current dir by itself when calling bash, instead of relying on hacking $PS1
<larsu> not an important feature?
<darkxst> pitti, everything is done by escape codes now (well things like settings titles etc)
<pitti> larsu: well, it's practically impossible to change $PS1 on any upgrade/install with an existing home dir
<pitti> i. e. most people will not get the changed $PS1
<larsu> right, but it's also practically impossible to have a terminal that doesn't keep the same dir when opening a new window
<larsu> unless you want to triage bugs for that ;)
<pitti> and given that you can just start bash -i in the dir you want, it seems rather pointless to require this complicated shell/escape code hackery
<larsu> maybe this is why we haven't upgraded yet :P
<pitti> well, keeping the same dir is sometimes useful and more often confusing, at least to me
<larsu> pitti: I agree. Do we have an upstream bug with the rationale?
<pitti> but yeah, perhaps this craziness should be reverted then
<pitti> larsu: it at least would be a good explanation why g-t is stuck :)
<pitti> larsu: haven't looked yet, I just discovered this right now
<larsu> pitti: me too. I thought it was just a matter of someone pushing a patch somewhere
<pitti> larsu: I think that upstream bug is good enough
<pitti> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697475
<ubot5> Gnome bug 697475 in general "New tab is not opened in same directory as previous tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<larsu> pitti: thanks. Alas it doesn't give a rationale (and neither does the NEWS entry for 3.7.0)
<pitti> I followed up to the gnome and ubuntu bug /me shakes head
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> this is indeed quite insane
<larsu> pitti: some rationale and bug links in the commit https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=cf3cad8764d770c24a180fd86e2b2375fe62b9be
<pitti> larsu: oh, so this is about *getting* the cwd, not setting it
<pitti> *shrug*, the /proc/pid/cwd is just fine
<Laney> hello
<Laney> are you trying to rework gnome-terminal? :)
<Laney> [ubuntu-rtm/14.09] glib2.0 2.41.5-1 (Accepted)
<Laney> !!!!
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> glib in rtm? nice!
<Laney> I did originally think it would be good to have the stable version in there
<Laney> but, you know, ...
<Laney> I'm good thanks ;-)
<Laney> pub quiz tonight!
<Laney> how was your day off?
<seb128> it was good thanks
<seb128> though mostly spent doing house-cleaning and useful things (with some swimming in between)
<seb128> how was monday around there?
<seb128> thanks for doing the shotwell update btw, I had that on my todolist (good that I checked the queue before doing it this morning ;-)
<larsu> morning Laney!
<larsu> new gnome-terminal would be nice indeed, but we're still blocked on that PS1 thing
<Laney> you don't use PS1 any more - the script now uses bash PROMPT_COMMAND
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/vte/commit/src/vte.sh?id=b307d45e8b2dd27a3881852c29f4a6f0443d5348
<larsu> I still agree with pitti that this shouldn't be necessary
<Laney> They're trying to make OSC7 a standard way of communicating the working directory
<larsu> osc7?
<Laney> escape code
<Laney> The objection that doko had was that you shouldn't use PROMPT_COMMAND because the user might have set this and you'd clobber it then, so bash should get the ability to have an array of these functions like zsh has
<larsu> thanks for the insight. quite a yak
<pitti> larsu, Laney, seb128: I just followed up again to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697475
<ubot5> Gnome bug 697475 in general "New tab is not opened in same directory as previous tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> larsu, Laney, seb128: given upstream's hard stanza on doing the (IMHO) utterly wrong thing, I think we should just patch this back to reading /proc
<seb128> +1 from me
<pitti> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=cf3cad8764d770c24a180fd86e2b2375fe62b9be isn't too hard to revert
<larsu> +1 from me as well. thanks!
<pitti> i. e. short-circuit the env var crap and putting back cwd_of_pid()
<pitti> . o O { In what world is reading /proc considered "dirty" and "hackish" ??? }
<pitti> so, certainly too late for utopic, but first thing in v?
<pitti> darkxst: ^ is that ok for you?
<pitti> darkxst: oh, I figure we should perhaps already do this for the ubuntu-gnome PPA?
<pitti> darkxst: I'm currently stuck in some things, but I'm happy to look into that next week?
<Laney> Seems fine to me if it works, I was going to fix it in the dokoish way and then have it sourced from some system directory
<darkxst> pitti, Laney sure that sounds fine
<pitti> I really don't like messing with user config shell scripts like ~/.bashrc, that's a can of worms
<darkxst> pitti, yeh, and fedora source profile.d for all shells, so upstream consider it a non-problem
<pitti> darkxst: so do we
<pitti> but that doesn't help
<pitti> as ~/.bashrc usually overwrites PS1 and often also others
<pitti> see /etc/skel/.bashrc
<darkxst> pitti, ah ok
<Laney> It'd be put in a .d directory
<Laney> but overwriting PROMPT_COMMAND is indeed the problem
<pitti> Laney: still, .d/ is usually evaluated *before* reading ~/.bashrc
<pitti> otherwise you could never change defaults as a user
<pitti> unless you were planning to introduce an new /etc/profile-force.d/
<pitti> but eek, no; let's not mess with bash config files, you can only lose
<darkxst> right, terminal ships /etc/profile.d/vte.sh, but its never worked on ubuntu
<Laney> Don't understand, sorry
<darkxst> pitti, ok, I'm fine with that
<Laney> Are you worried about overwriting user config or the config not being effective because the user set it themselves?
<pitti> Laney: I mean, you can set variables in /etc/profile.d/ all you want, if your ~/.bashrc is setting them that one will win
<pitti> Laney: initially I thought we are speaking about PS1, and /etc/skel/.bashrc (IOW, *every* user's ~/.bashrc) is overwriting that)
<pitti> Laney: PROMPT_COMMAND isn't set in /etc/skel, but it's also commonly set in .bashrc
<pitti> it's in mine, not sure why (I might have done it ages ago to fix gnome-terminal tab titles from a blog post, or perhaps it was in an older /etc/skel)
<Laney> we agreed with those reasons which is why we haven't done it in Ubuntu yet
<Laney> darkxst: you making progress?
<Laney> are you trying to put it into usd?
<darkxst> laney ppa:darkxst/libusd
<darkxst> there is an occasional hash table crash though
<darkxst> but the idle timers work fine
<Laney> cool
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 can you test ~u2 once its built on ppa:darkxst/libusd
<Laney> ok
<Laney> thanks for working on it
<darkxst> Laney, np, it was mostly cut+paste from my previous displayconfig daemon
<darkxst> if it works well will clean it up and make a MP tomorrow sometime
<Mirv> seb128: FYI the qtchooser for the unity8 desktop preview is in utopic unapproved queue currently
<Laney> darkxst: failed to build on symbol errors
<Mirv> also, welcome back seb!
<darkxst> Laney, oh oops, I am tired, forget to copy that from my dev branch
<darkxst> Laney, will be fixed now
<Laney> cool
<darkxst> or not
<seb128> Mirv, great, thanks
<darkxst> Laney, ok just pushed my noisy dev branch just don't look at stdout ;0
 * darkxst sleeps now
<davmor2> tseliot: hey dude is utopic actually suspending for you?
<tseliot> davmor2: what kind of hardware are we talking about?
<davmor2> tseliot: Laptop with nvidia prime
<tseliot> davmor2: I'm pretty sure it works correctly here. What happens on your system?
<davmor2> tseliot: it just never seems to suspend
<tseliot> davmor2: can you reproduce the problem if you uninstall nvidia (--purge remove) and reboot?
<davmor2> tseliot: I'll try it out after need it right now :)
<tseliot> ok
<GunnarHj> seb128: The new translatable strings due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.12.2-0ubuntu10 seem not to have made it to the translation template. Shouldn't it be updated automatically at upload, or do you need to take some additional step?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, it's on my list, it imports the template at build time
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wrong template this time...
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, no template, dh_translation fails to generate one according to the log
<seb128> I'm looking to it in a bit, don't worry
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. Thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> dpm, should rtm translations issues be tagged in a special way? I've opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1378384 ... not sure if you can confirm it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378384 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "The pick mode title/options show untranslated" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> seb128, I generally add a task for the ubuntu-translations project and tag it as 'touch' to keep them all together. However, the best thing to do to ensure it's tracked for rtm is to add the 'rtm14' tag
<dpm> I think I saw that too, let me check to confirm
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> seb128, confirmed and added a comment
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> dpm, the "translated" version is from normal gallery mode
<seb128> it becomes untranslated when it switches to picker mode
<dpm> ah, I see
<dpm> seb128, perhaps it needs a task for content hub too?
<seb128> dpm, no, it happens without the content-hub
<dpm> ah, ok
<seb128> it's gallery changing itself in picker mode on a dbus signal
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> Trevinho: thanks for reviewing my fix for bug 1125442
<ubot5> bug 1125442 in Compiz 0.9.11 "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125442
<Trevinho> dgadomski: yw ;)
<Trevinho> dgadomski: thank you for your contribution
<dgadomski> is there anything needed to be done to have it merged? I wanted to backport it for trusty after it hits the main branch
<seb128> hey hey hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<larsu> \o/
<desrt> mmmmmmmmeeting
<desrt> seb128: welcome back.  we missed you :)
<desrt> #readysetgo
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente_, larsu, FJKong, happyaron, hey ;-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks :-)
<qengho> Hi hi.
<seb128> guess times change, we have a bot now :p
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  7 15:33:14 2014 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> I'm using the old order :p
 * qengho sighs.
<qengho> * in-progress: chromium-browser, experimental video hardware-accel patch.
<qengho> * in-progress: Cr-b, more Wayland/Mir/X11 work.
<qengho> * to-do: Cr-b translations from LP again, maybe.
<qengho> EO
<seb128> #topic qengho
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that's a fail I guess ;-)
<desrt> the joy of meetingbots
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> #topic Sweetshark
<seb128> Sweetshark, your turn ;-)
<seb128> no Sweetshark this week?
<qengho> 2 wins so far.
<desrt> seb128's meeting chair skills are getting rusty
<Sweetshark> .
<seb128> oh, Sweetshark
<seb128> Sweetshark, you need to buy a watch or phone or a computer able to do reminders ;-)
<Sweetshark> just not much to report: fixed the upstream python integrationtesting
<Sweetshark> EOF
<czajkowski> seb128: if only there was some tool on a desktop to do that :)
<seb128> czajkowski, yes, that would be good!
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: redmine doesnt help when I need to fetch the door
<seb128> Sweetshark, drop an IRC note before getting up ;-)
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<ogra_> dont get an ubuntu phone though. it has no calendar
<seb128> #topic Laney
<seb128> Laney, your turn
 * Laney ponders trolling and staying silent
<seb128> Laney, try me!
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> Good Guy Laney™
<Laney> • Hunted down and fixed Unity bug where some keys media keys weren't functioning
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> • Last rebuilds / fixes for gnome-desktop 3.12
<Laney> ∘ Auto screen locking / blanking isn't working any more - poke Tim for a fix (proposed u-s-d is buggy; been debugging that a bit)
<Laney> • Fix evolution-ews hang bug
<Laney> • Cherry-pick glib property deprecation warning silence patch
<Laney> • Cherry-pick gtk threading hang workaround
<Laney> • Enjoy myself getting glib into the rtm distribution, done now
<Laney> • New shotwell release
<Laney> • Poke at respecting Zeitgeist blacklist in U7 lenses, quite involved - too much work for Utopic
<Laney> • Much queue and FFe review
<Laney> • Started working on webkit update
<Laney> • Working with some guys helping to upstream a gst-base fix, upstream didn't like it but apparently we have to upload it to Ubuntu anyway ...
<Laney> ☕
<seb128> is that tea or coffee? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, did you cherry pick the gtk fix for gtk2 as well?
<Laney> it's mulled wine
<Laney> and nope
<seb128> do you plan to?
<Laney> didn't
<Laney> could I guess
<seb128> (hum, mulled wine, interesting)
<Laney> did upstream apply it there?
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> one of the bugs I listed the other day mentioned issues with gtk2 apps
<seb128> that included some closed source software people use
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.60 upstream and in Utopic, to not confuse the page description language "PCLm" with "PCL". The former is a proprietary, PDF-based raster format and has nothing to do with PCL. Also use the correct CMD:PWGRaster; entry in the device ID in the PWG Raster PPD file.
<tkamppeter> - Tested the "HP 1200w Mobile Printing Accy" WiFi adapter for printing with mobile devices on HP laser printers, especially for deeper understanding of Mopria (http://www.mopria.org/). Printing works perfectly from Android (with Mopria print plugin from Googfle Play store) and iOS devices, but not from Ubuntu, as it uses the proprietary PCLm format and not IPP Everywhere.
<tkamppeter> -cups-filters: Further investigations on support for PDF printers induced by a thread about hardware copies on OpenPrinting mailing list. Added new cupsFilter2 keyword to the PPDs of cups-filters, to make IPP backend pass on IPP attributes to the printer.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<Laney> ah, they did push it to gtk2 already
<Laney> neat
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> #topic desrt
<desrt> EOF
<seb128> desrt, hey :-)
<desrt> oh.  hi.
<seb128> desrt, you are officially recorded are having slacked this week :p
<seb128> next!
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> if you insist :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> no, please go ahead ;-)
<desrt> otherwise, i looked into the desktop file stuff for aliasing and got a couple of viable solutions.  it seems that this doesn't make a whole lot of sense upstream, though, or in specs, so we should probably talk about what to do there
<desrt> also started looking at early landing of features for this glib cycle: first up are glistmodel (which attente and i have been looking at the past couple of days) plus the new streaming xml parser
<seb128> k, that's going to be a good topic for DC
<desrt> and bugs
<desrt> (real)EOF
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> #topic attente_
<seb128> attente_, hey, not sure if you are fully back or not yet?
<attente_> seb128: i was discharged from the hospital late last week
<seb128> that's great news!
<seb128> welcome back
<seb128> :-)
<attente_> thanks, but i don't have anything to report :(
<seb128> no worry
<desrt>  "dealt with HR"
<desrt> quite an effort :)
<seb128> get better, nice to have you back!
<seb128> so I guess it's larsu's turn
<seb128> #topic larsu
<attente_> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> - short week because of a holiday
<larsu> - some last touches on uitk icon stuff - it finally landed
<larsu> - translation fixes in about dialog patch in gtk
<larsu> - fix scrolling volume the sliders when balance is not centered
<larsu> - some theming fixes for gedit and gnome-system-monitor
<larsu> - started fixing more wide-dialog problems in various apps (thanks for pointing those out seb128!)
<larsu> - some indicator-sound and messages bug triage
<larsu> - started investigating inconsistent slider behavior when scrolling (upstream is interested but might conflict with gesture work in 3.14)
<larsu> - investigated and remote-debugged an issue where indicator-network and unity8 weren't agreeing on whether airplane mode was on
<larsu> </larsu>
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<seb128> #topic FJKong
<seb128> FJKong, hey, not sure if you are still around?
<seb128> guess not
<seb128> happyaron, what about you?
<seb128> guess not either
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
<seb128> Worked on:
<seb128> - Uploaded LightDM 1.10.2 SRU
<seb128> - Bug triage, fixing, sponsoring
<seb128> Currently working on:
<seb128> - Bug fixing for utopic release
<seb128> Not blocked on anything.
<seb128>  
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
<seb128> * Performed tests to make sure there are no show stopper accessibility bugs in the utopic install.
<seb128> * More upstream work on Speech Dispatcher, mapping out requirements needed to support a TTS service use case for the phone.
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, then my turn I guess :-)
<seb128> #topic seb128
<seb128> (one day off)
<seb128> • gnome-desktop transition testing
<seb128> • debugged evolution-data-server/evolution not having correct translations/domain for langpacks in utopic
<seb128> • looked at content-hub and uitk translations issues on the rtm image
<seb128> • backported some desktop bugfixes (gtk+2, e-d-s)
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ some bug triage and reviews
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128>  
<seb128> #topic other topics?
<seb128> letting people some time to read those
 * Laney stares at happyaron 
<seb128> then if anyone has another topic to discuss
<Laney> you never uploaded fcitx after cancelling my NMU
<Laney> which would have been uploaded by now
<desrt> DD: Debian Drama
<Laney> well, I fixed a problem and he removed my fix then left it broken
<Laney> ...
<seb128> is that a fix we need for utopic?
<Laney> no
<seb128> k, at least no problem from that side then
<seb128> still not nice though
<attente_> seb128: do you have any bugs that i could take a look at?
<seb128> attente_, not really, I need to spend some time on launchpad, I was sort of discussing that with robert_ancell via email
<seb128> we didn't change much this cycle so we don't have lot of new issues over the LTS, it doesn't mean we don't have things we could work on though...
<seb128> Laney, do you have things in mind that need to be looked at?
<seb128> I guess we can discuss that off meeting and that there is no other topic
<seb128> so let's call it a wrap then
<seb128> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  7 15:59:08 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2014/ubuntu-desktop.2014-10-07-15.33.moin.txt
<Laney> seb128: umm, not immediately
<seb128> attente_, indicators could use some bug triaging if you fancy doing that, you can maybe find some bugs that seem worth fixing if you do that
<attente_> Laney: oh, if you have a chance, can you test out this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/non-gnome-unity-ibus-support
<Laney> I think I did and it didn't fix it
<Laney> will check again
<Laney> might be easier to poke that in person because I forgot the details
<attente_> Laney: oh. i guess if you can send me your xmonad config i can try it
<Laney> it should work if you use use gnome-panel
<Laney> and metacity
<Laney> where work is not work ...
<Laney> you might have to start u-s-d yourself if you get g-s-d
<attente_> ok, i'll try it now
<seb128> dpm, pitti, content-hub's template/translations are in utopic&rtm now, do we need to do anything to have those exported in langpacks for touch on next refresh?
<kenvandine> yay :)
 * dpm looks
<dpm> seb128, no, that should be it afaik. The next export should contain those translations for langpack-o-matic to fetch and package them up
<seb128> dpm, how does langpack-o-matic know what domains to include?
<dpm> seb128, it adds anything that gets from the export, but then it does further filtering. I.e. there is a "Include this template's translations in language packs" checkbox in LP, and that determines what's in the export. Actually, I should set the template's priority, yes
<seb128> so it's ranked high and the translators get to it as an important one?
<dpm> seb128, yes. And I think we might have added some filtering to langpack-o-matic to filter out anything with priorities lower than 100, but I'd need pitti to confirm on that
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks
<dpm> actually kenvandine, do you think you could do me a favour? It's not required for translations to be shipped in the source package, but it helps me with creating translations stats and pointing translators to all the projects to translate for the phone. Would you mind going to https://translations.launchpad.net/content-hub/trunk/+translations-settings and on the "Choose target branch" link, set the exports branch to "~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk" ?
<dpm> They will then appear in http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic
<kenvandine> dpm, sure
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> dpm, done
<dpm> great, thanks kenvandine!
<kenvandine> np
<happyaron> seb128: hey I'm on holiday..
<maddawgEOL> i just scored an awesome temp job for $60 an hour
<maddawgEOL> + $100 a day in travel expenses
<maddawgEOL> 20 hours a week
<desrt> maddawgEOL: i'm definitely highly interested.  please tell me more.
<maddawgEOL> desrt: a company i use to work for... i quit cuz they werent paying me enough and now they are screwed and have a need for someone to do IT work for them for 20 hours a week for 3 months
<attente_> maddawgEOL: i too am very interested
<maddawgEOL> and they called me to offer me $30 an hour and i laughed and said $80 an hour
<maddawgEOL> and we finally settled on $60 an hour
<maddawgEOL> bacl
<maddawgEOL> sorry
<maddawgEOL> had to go for a second
<maddawgEOL> moved to a new building
<maddawgEOL> stupid wifi roaming sucks here
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi, can you take a look at my MP on bug 1377847
<ubot5> bug 1377847 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu Utopic) "unity screen saver no longer blanks nor locks automatically" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377847
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-08
<psusi> where are the mesa sources?  the bzr repo on lp seems to be out of date and the Vcs-Git: header points to the debian repo... where are the ubuntu sources?
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> pitti: hey! are you ok/ack with tvoss' enabling of translations in location-service + trust-store.. directly in usr/share/locale/? two diff:s: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_2.1+14.10.20141007.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.1.0+14.10.20141007.4-0ubuntu1.diff
<pitti> Mirv: tvoss is speaking to me right now indeed.. looking
<Mirv> ah, ok.
<Mirv> despite the -bin.install adding usr/share/locale/* to it, I don't actually see them inside the deb:s
<pitti> Mirv: yeah, they get stripped during build, that's fine
<Mirv> right, sounds more correct then
<Sarvatt> psusi: err if noone replied earlier, all x related packages are on git.debian.org, http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-xorg/lib/mesa.git/log/?h=ubuntu
<TheMuso> Morning willcooke.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso!
<willcooke> Sorry for the confusion :)
<willcooke> I'm just getting ready for the school run, I'll be back in about 30 mins
<willcooke> if you're still around, great - if not, no worries
<TheMuso> Ok, I have nothing urgent to talk about, so I'll hang around if you want to talk about anything.
<TheMuso> willcooke: ^
<darkxst> pitti, Laney my fix for bug 1377847 is ready for review
<ubot5> bug 1377847 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu Utopic) "unity screen saver no longer blanks nor locks automatically" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377847
<darkxst> I suppose adding a new dbus api is somewhat of a new feature, but the underlying idlemonitor code is not really changed much
<Laney> hello
 * Laney is cold
<Laney> darkxst: ta, will look
<seb128> good morning Laney
<seb128> Laney, welcome to autumn
<Laney> I don't feel welcome >:(
<willcooke> hey Laney
 * willcooke is cold as well
<willcooke> and it's soooo dark all of a sudden
<willcooke> morning seb128 - thanks for covering the meeting yesterday.  I hope they didn't troll you too much :)
<willcooke> (except I'm 99% sure they did)
<seb128> willcooke, hey, it was alright, no worry ;-)
<Laney> morning willcooke
<larsu> morning!
<Laney> seb128 is strong, he can take it
<Laney> (also give it)
<Laney> hey larsu
<seb128> (me, trolling, never!)
 * Laney is off friday this week so trolling thursday it is
<seb128> off friday? slacker!
<seb128> but alright, I can do trolling on thursday ;-)
<Laney> http://www.beerfestival.nottinghamcamra.org/Assets_pdf/BF2014_Beer_Prog_Notes.pdf
<seb128> doh
<seb128> how do you want to pick with so much choice?
<seb128> (seems like I forgot to hit enter before)
<Laney> too busy reading the entire list ;-)
<Laney> usually just go to an area and decide what looks best there
<Laney> you have 1/3 pints so it's possible to try a few
<seb128> it's also possible to get drunk, right? ;-)
<Laney> that is one strategy
<Laney> I'll have a couple of meals to reduce that risk :p
<seb128> :-)
<darkxst> Laney, replied
<darkxst> no one should be using those symbols, not even sure they are really meant to be 100% public
<Laney> did you see the inline comment?
<Laney> I checked u-c-c which is the only reverse dependency and it doesn't use them
<Laney> so it's okay
<willcooke> OT: 3d printer, 500 quid O_o  http://www.ebuyer.com/660756-xyzprinting-da-vinci-1-0-3d-printer-3dp01xeu00e?utm_source=2014-10-08&utm_medium=campaign_email&utm_campaign=B2C_%28Wednesday%29_All_FS
<willcooke> Congratulations FJKong on becoming an Ubuntu member :)
<willcooke> thanks to folk who sponsored him as well
<darkxst> Laney, no I didnt see the inline comment (and still can't)
<Laney> change the dropdown
<Laney> it clears them when you push a new revision
<seb128> FJKong, congrats
<Laney> or look at the email it sent you (scroll down, it sends too much context)
<Laney> well done FJKong
<FJKong> seb128: Laney willcooke thanks for your supporting
<FJKong> it goes very well
<Laney> you should get the freenode cloak now
<Laney> be one of the cool kids
<willcooke> :)
<FJKong> Laney: I need to learn about how to use that
<Laney> mine still says "pdpc.active" but I don't think pdpc even exists any more ...
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<FJKong> Laney: reading
<Laney> I think it comes down to 'ask someone on the IRC council'
<darkxst> Laney, heh, they were hard to find, I don't think the log messages are too harmful? name_lost could indeed be useful if someone steals the interface
<Laney> g_debug at best I think
<darkxst> Laney, sure ok
<Laney> righto
<Laney> seb128: you want to take care of uploading? ;-)
<seb128> Laney, uploading what?
<Laney> u-s-d
<seb128> sure can do
<seb128> what change?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/lp1377847/+merge/237507
<Laney> waiting for one more commit
<seb128> ok
<darkxst> ^pushed
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> how does *-c-c decide if you have a physical mouse?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1303086
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303086 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Pointer Speed Missing in Unity Settings for Mouse & Trackpad" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> Laney, I suspect it uses XI2 directly
<darkxst> well atleast current versions should, not sure how it was in 3.6
<darkxst> idle monitor - monitors all devices, it doesnt care if they are physical or virtual
<Laney> unrelated to that
<Laney> it's about 'pointer speed' and similar not showing up if the control centre decides you don't have a mouse
<seb128> Laney, larsu: does http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519824/ looks fine to you?
<Laney> no, wait, I should have pushed
<Laney> that package is uploaded
<Laney> done
<Laney> as for the actual change, I don't know what it's doing
<larsu> seb128: aren't there some ui files missing in the translations patch?
<larsu> seb128: btw, I've just build jhbuild to test 3.14 and I'll have a look at why the ui.h files aren't included anymore
<seb128> Laney, what it says in the changelog
<Laney> also I don't see any rules change
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> ooh, popovers are broken
<seb128> Laney, copy/paste error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8519833/
<seb128> larsu, what .ui are missing?
<larsu> ah, cool
<Laney> why do you delete more .ui.h than you add?
<larsu> seb128: none now that you pasted the while patch
<larsu> *whole
<Laney> ah
<Laney> same problem
<seb128> sorry guys ;-)
<Laney> these are generated files not included in git or something?
<seb128> correct
<seb128> well, the other way around
<seb128> they are in git, not disted
<Laney> the .ui files?
<seb128> larsu, is looking at it/getting it fixed upstream
<seb128> the .ui.h
<seb128> are in git but not disted
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/tree/gtk/resources/ui
<seb128> they dist only the .ui
<seb128> so intltool-update works on a git checkout, but not in the tarball
<Laney> but the ones you're adding are there
<Laney> so your patch could be good for them, or?
<seb128> I guess it could, if they wanted to use intltool
<darkxst> Laney, see device_type_is_present() it seems to directly ask X for input devices
<seb128> but larsu mentioned they are trying to move away from that
<seb128> not sure how they build their .pot
<seb128> Laney, so, any objection to commiting that, at least for utopic? I've a plan-B if you prefer, which is to update the pot locally and include an "update pot" patch for that version
<seb128> I uploaded the updated pot to launchpad meanwhile
<Laney> seb128: seems okay, prefer an upstream solution as always
<Laney> make sure to re pull
<seb128> but it's going to import to tarball one every time we do an upload and revert the manual update
<seb128> k
<seb128> larsu is working on an upstream solution
<Laney> ya
<willcooke> seb128, question for you... I downloaded the latest desktop next ISO to test and I live booted it
<willcooke> I get to the login screen, and now I'm stuck
<willcooke> it wont accept any password
<willcooke> that I type
<willcooke> if I got to vt1 and reset the password from the default of ubuntu then I can log in
<willcooke> is this expected?
<willcooke> wait, that's not right
<willcooke> the default password is blank
<willcooke> so when I change it I can log in
<Laney> why doesn't it auto login?
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: unity-greeter pops up and it doesn't accept blank passwords.
<willcooke> oh, hai ChrisTownsend  :)
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: And I don't think unity-greeter has auto login.  I have an open bug for a related issue.
<ChrisTownsend> willcooke: Hi:)
<Laney> what does the desktop iso do?
<willcooke> so yeah, just to confirm what I'm actually seeing:  I boot from the ISO, get to the U8 greeter and I can't login because the Greeter doesnt accept a blank password.  Drop to vt1 reset the password, back to vt7 and I can log in
<willcooke> Laney, the desktop iso logs straight in to u7 session
<ChrisTownsend> I brought up the issue willcooke is describing a few months back.
<willcooke> Of course, you don't see this is you choose to install, because you have to set a password
<willcooke> A fix could be that the desktop-next image has a default password of not blank
<willcooke> ?
<willcooke> for live, I mean
<Laney> The live images should take you to a desktop
<willcooke> ok, so no greeter at all?
<willcooke> just straigt in
<willcooke> straight
<seb128> willcooke, ChrisTownsend, Laney, right, that's the issue ChrisTownsend reported some weeks ago, I didn't investigate on what changed, that used to work :/
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Hasn't for me for months.  It takes me to the Unity8 greeter, ie, lockscreen, which doesn't accept blank passwords.  Only workaround is what willcooke describes.
<Laney> ChrisTownsend: I'm not denying there's a bug?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it's not lightdm, it's unity8's lock.
<ChrisTownsend> Laney: Right.
<Laney> We made the greeter auto login work
<Laney> Now some unity 8 thing is breaking it
<Laney> that's where the fix goes
<willcooke> Is it possible something got reverted?
<seb128> no, it's not
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, we have similar issue when logging into the Unity8 session from LightDM.  Greeter is still shown which is quite redundant.
<seb128> it's that unity8's lock screen used to support only swipe
<seb128> they added proper pam auth suppor
<seb128> support
<seb128> so it's a bug in unity8
<seb128> guess something for mterry
<willcooke> shall I open a bug against U8?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend did iirc?
<mterry> heyo
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah, the session starts locked
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I opened a similar bug which *I think* causes the same issue.  Let me try to dig that up.
<ChrisTownsend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1360307
<mterry> seb128, I'd like to fix that, but it's desktop only and you know the priority of that these days -- it will be lovingly fixed when I finally add an optional split out the greete
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360307 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging in to the desktop session brings up the lock screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> willcooke, ^ there you go, rtm first
<willcooke> ack, thanks all
<seb128> mterry, right
<willcooke> In the meantime I'll document a work around on Ask Ubuntu
<willcooke> if there isn't already
<Laney> seb128: can you confirm bug #1303086?
<seb128> mterry, can we put the unity8 greeter in swipe mode on the desktop-next iso with some config?
<ubot5> bug 1303086 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Pointer Speed Missing in Unity Settings for Mouse & Trackpad" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303086
<seb128> Laney, I can't from the title, let me read the comments
<seb128> the slider is there for me
<Laney> k
<mterry> seb128, not currently
<Laney> larsu: what about you?
<seb128> mterry, hum, k
<seb128> Laney, do you get the issue?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I came up with a fix
<Laney> want someone to verify it
<Laney> it's quite hard to answer "do I have a mouse?" in x
<seb128> in what conditions does it happen?
<Laney> I have a wireless kb/mouse dongle thing
<Laney> that's not picked up right
<seb128> well, I get the mouse slider even without mouse on my laptop
<larsu> Laney: what about me?
<seb128> like with the laptop undocked and no mouse connected
<Laney> larsu: makes sense in context: can you reproduce the bug I linked?
<mterry> seb128, wait... I think you could...  You'd have to have a dummy account that has no password (or is in nopasswdlogin group) -- then you can set ~/.unity8-greeter-demo with the users=dummyuser setting
<mterry> seb128, that's a bit of work though
<Laney> seb128: you mean you see Mouse and Pointer speed with no physical mouse?
<seb128> Laney, wait, is that with g-c-c or u-c-c?
<Laney> u
<seb128> k
<larsu> Laney: no, I have "Mouse" and "Touchpad" sections in addition to the "General" one
<seb128> Laney, correct
<seb128> idem to larsu
<larsu> Laney: I guess there are no (detected) devices on that person's machine?
<seb128> and that's with only the laptop and its trackpad
<Laney> oh well
<larsu> I think the panel hides those sections when the corresponding devices aren't found
<Laney> I don't want to fix the bug of too many things showing up
<Laney> :p
<seb128> lol
<Laney> I'll fix the one of not enough things though
 * larsu can't unplug his touchpad to find out
<Laney> seems XI2 can give this information
<seb128> larsu, you sure can
 * seb128 hands larsu some screwdrivers and soldering iron
<larsu> lol
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> I'm glad I have the touchpad settings, otherwise I couldn't disable it
<seb128> sa:e
<seb128> same
<cyphermox> kenvandine: around? could you tell me what the merge was for the APN editor stuff?
<seb128> Laney, did you ack https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/lp1377847/+merge/237507
<seb128> e.g do you want to do the landing, or also the review/testing?
<Laney> I want to do the unapproved review
<Laney> have been running it today though, seems to work fine and I didn't spot anything in the code, not that I am confident I would though
<Laney> second set of eyes would be welcomed
<seb128> k
<seb128> it's in silo 26 building
<seb128> I'm going to have a look over the code changes as well
<kenvandine> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/apneditor/+merge/237138
<Laney> basically I'm worried it will be self approving if I ack the mp
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can do that and let the queue review to you
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> have you been running it?
<seb128> not yet, waiting for the ppa build
<Laney> kay
<Laney> calling it a night for now, see you!
<seb128> Laney, night!
 * willcooke EOD 
<willcooke> g'night
<ochosi> xnox: hey there, did you get a chance to look at the ubiquity wallpaper issue?
<psusi> I've experienced a severe performance regression after updating that I think is due to changes in mesa... I'm trying to find the source and build the old rev and install it to verify, and then begin bisecting, but I can't find the mesa sources; lp:ubuntu/mesa is quite out of date, and Vcs-Git: points to the debian git repo.. where are the ubuntu mesa sources?
<darkxst> psusi, ubuntu branches are on debian git I believe
<psusi> darkxst, it does appear to have an ubuntu branch, however, it does not seem to have any of the -xubuntux tags
<psusi> it also seems to not have had its pristine-tar branch tended in some time so git-buildpackage fails because it can't recreate the pristine-tar
<darkxst> oh, that will make bisecting problematic
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-09
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo yo
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<willcooke> hey Laney
<FJKong> hey seb128  willcooke  Laney
<willcooke> hey FJKong :)
<Laney> pretty good thanks
<seb128> hey FJKong
<Laney> I'm excited about tomorrow
<Laney> hey fjk, nice hostmask
<willcooke> ha!  excellent
<FJKong> Laney: how can you see it?
<Laney> /whois FJKong
<FJKong> info ?
<FJKong> oh
<willcooke> or in xchat just right click the name
<Laney> irssi all the way
<willcooke> then see the top menu item
<willcooke> GUI for the manager
<willcooke> ;)
<larsu> lol
<willcooke> nice pretty pictures
<larsu> morning everyone!
<willcooke> morning larsu
<Laney> I'm the one person who uses transparent terminals in g-t
<Laney> so I have my pretty background too :p
<willcooke> :D
<larsu> Laney: srsly?
<larsu> _you_ are the reason we have that patch? :P
<FJKong> Laney: transparent +1
<Laney> it's not a patch yet!
<larsu> it's not?
<larsu> oh, 3.6
<larsu> what came of pitti's endeavour the other day?
<Laney> upstream proposed some fallback solution
<Laney> why do I have "Phone Calls" and "SMS" under i-messages on my desktop now?
<seb128> Laney, because you ran components from the telephony stack, likely through ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> ran them how?
<Laney> I mean I do have telephony-service installed through some dep chain
<Laney> but ...
<seb128> it likely got dbus activated at some point
<seb128> by something
<Laney> what's the indicator looking at to populate this menu?
<seb128> com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<Laney> I think there's an API for stuff to add itself in there
<Laney> or something
<Laney> aha
<larsu> ya, that's the one
<larsu> this is one of the reasons I'm trying to push for that new API...
<Laney> and where does telephony stuff get inserted in there?
<Laney> I want to find out who to give the bug to
<larsu> the telephony app (or -service?) registers itself every time it starts up
<larsu> which is what it should do according to the old api
<Laney> but before that the indicator shows a list of all applications
<Laney> which seems to be using this key
<larsu> because that was made for the messaging menu on the desktop, where apps appear as soon as they're running
<larsu> Laney: yes.
<Laney> so I want to know how telephony-service-*.desktop got in there
<larsu> changing the key and not restarting the app will solve this
<Laney> to file a bug on that component
<seb128> Laney, don't start telephony-service if you don't want it added there
<seb128> same, if you run e.g piding one it's added there
<seb128> even if you never use it again
<Laney> so you are saying it is not a bug that I see a Phone Calls entry on a system that cannot make Phone Calls
<pitti> larsu: which endeavour?
<pitti> larsu: oh, for bug 1132700?
<ubot5> bug 1132700 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal >= 3.7 requires sourcing of vte.sh login script" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132700
<pitti> larsu: I discussed that with upstream a fair bit, and I think we have an agreement now
<Laney> I assume that it was bus activated from uss
<pitti> larsu: i. e. we keep the sourcing of profile.d/vte.sh, but re-add the cwd_from_pid() as a fallback if PROMPT_COMMAND doesn't have the magic bits
<pitti> larsu: earlier bash versions (up to intrepid) already defined PROMPT_COMMAND in /etc/skel/.bashrc, so quite some users will have it; for those we need the fallback
<seb128> Laney, indicator-messages is not smart enough to have the "only show on system that can make $action"
<seb128> Laney, same, if you run pidgin on a system without internet it's still going to be added
<seb128> Laney, if you can't use it
<seb128> even*
<Laney> that's why I am asking where it gets inserted
<Laney> someone calls some API that causes it to be added to this list
<seb128> larsu replied to that
<seb128> Laney, telephony-service/indicator/messagingmenu.cpp messaging_menu_app_register(mMessagesApp);
<Laney> ta
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Laney, basically your bug is "telephony-service should bail out on systems without phony capabilities"
<seb128> I guess
<Laney> maybe
<seb128> and do that before it does those registrations
<seb128> Laney, I don't understand your u-s-d comment, I'm running the version in the silo, which is based on the most recent commit on that vcs
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I thought you meant you were using darkxst's ppa
<seb128> what revision is supposed to fix it?
<seb128> no, I'm using https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026
<Laney> the silo would have it I'd have thought
<Laney> those don't have ddebs?
<seb128> it might, I just don't know where to find them
<seb128> they are not on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026/+packages
<seb128> btw what revision is supposed to fix it?
<seb128> the most recent commit changes g_warning calls to g_debug, which I doubt fix that
<seb128> the previous ones are changelog edits
<Laney> I don't think he was VCSing the changes properly
<seb128> and then there is the initial commit
<Laney> there were some iterations in the ppa
<seb128> maybe the vcs didn't get the fix?
<Laney> debdiffed it, doesn't look like there's much different
<Laney> pitti: do these CI train PPAs build ddebs?
<Laney> if so, how do you get at them?
<pitti> Laney: they should use the normal distro builders, so yes
<pitti> Laney: while they aren't published in Ubuntu there is no Pacakges.gz to match them against, so they won't be "really" published
<seb128> wgettable from somewhere?
<pitti> Laney: but you can download the ddeb tarballs from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/queue/
<pitti> i. e. you need to know pacakge name and version
<pitti> they are held in that queue until they get ref'ed by a distro/release/pocket, and then put into the pool and indexes accordingly
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: de rien
<seb128> pitti, salut, j'ai le rhume mais sinon ça va ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ouch, bon rétablissement ! c'est l'automne :/
<Laney> don't see u-c-c in there
<Laney> wait
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien; j'attends avec impatience LinuxCon/Plumbers/Washington sprint!
<Laney> I should search for the right package ^o)
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8525860/
<Laney> looks like the same as before
<Laney> somehow it gets corrupted
<Laney> but previously it would happen at every suspend ?!
<Laney> darkxst: what did you find out?
<seb128> Laney, comment on the mp meanwhile
<seb128> commented even
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney, I'm looking at the glibmm (mentioning in case you would have started looking at/making sure we don't dup work)
<Laney> oh no I didn't because you said you would
<Laney> ta
<larsu> pitti: ah, thanks. Is anyone working on that?
<larsu> Laney: like I'm sying for quite some time now, messaging menu is a bit of a mess right now
<pitti> larsu: not this week, I was going to look at it as a side thing next week during plumber's
<larsu> pitti: awesome thank you!
<Laney> larsu: I believe you, but I also believe telephony-service could just avoid calling messaging menu APIs itself
<seb128> Laney, btw did you say you would get gtk2 uploaded with the lock/glib change?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> good, thanks
<larsu> Laney: they shouldn't have to for their use case, though. And they're not really testing it on desktops...
<seb128> hum, gtk+2 didn't migrate out of proposed
<larsu> Laney: but ya, I see your point :)
<larsu> it's quite annoying
<seb128> autopkgtest for unity-firefox-extension 3.0.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1: Regression (Jenkins: public, private)
<seb128> hum
<larsu> I think that's a flaw in the design, but don't let mpt know
<seb128> "Downloading/unpacking mozmill
<seb128>   Cannot fetch index base URL https://pypi.python.org/simple/
<seb128>   Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement mozmill"
<seb128> doesn't look like it has anything to do with gtk
<seb128> Laney, ^ can we overwrite that?
<Laney> no, or at least not yet
<Laney> that sounds transient or maybe like a http_proxy problem
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, gtk is blocked for 6 days
<seb128> should we just retry?
<Laney> pitti already did
<mpt> larsu, I think the messaging menu is a failed experiment tbh
<larsu> mpt: hm, interesting. Failed in the sense that apps weren't using it right?
<mpt> and even if it wasn’t, it would be substantially less useful now that many/most people use smartphones instead of IM clients
<larsu> I did think it was a great idea when we first made it, but it just doesn't work right in practice
<mpt> Messages in different apps have very different importance levels, even to the same person, let alone different people. The messaging menu collapses that all into “you have new messages or not”, with the only granularity being apps opting out.
<Laney> pitti: do you think https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-firefox-extension/21/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console is proxy-ish?
<Laney> pip is supposed to respect the env vars AFAICS
<pitti> Laney: likely, but it succeeded on Oct 1; proxy didn't change sinc ehten
<pitti> worth running locally in any case, to check
<Laney> to see if it works, you  mean?
<Laney> I'm guessing I won't have proxy restrictions tehre
<Laney> the file it's complaining about does indeed exist
<Laney> s/file/URL/
<pitti> Laney: I re-queued a run (will take a bit, there's a long queue)
<Laney> thanks, not that hopeful though
<Laney> going to try running it here
<Laney> yeah, works locally
<pitti> Laney: worked again in CI, too
<Laney> well I never
<Laney> maybe it was genuinely down
<seb128> gtk2 migrated, thanks pitti&Laney
<Laney> woot
<pitti> \o/
<Laney> "wouldn't it be nice if we had notifications of blocked migrations?"
 * Laney runs
<pitti> +$lots
<Laney> I wonder if you could hack up an LP API script to do that
<pitti> oh right, excuses.html doesn't have "waiting since $date"
<Laney> it does have "days old"
<pitti> ah right, that's useful
<Laney> but you need to involve LP to trace back to the uploader, I think
<Laney> for example to not spam Debian maintainers in the case of autosyncs
<Laney> 1 minute lock timeout is annoying
<Laney> crash you stupid thing
<seb128> Laney, do you run it under valgrind or something?
<Laney> just gdb
 * xnox feels like I jump back on #ubuntu-* irc to complain about bugs and or supply fixes these days
<xnox> too much work and no fun.
<xnox> i wonder if most people end up like that.
<Laney> you have all the fun on #intel-desktop?
<xnox> Laney: #intel-desktop?! no idea about that channel.
<xnox> there is #intel-gfx, but it's all GPU and no fun.
<Laney> #intel-uk #intel-release #intel-dmb
<xnox> hahaha.
<xnox> Laney: nah, we only have #clowns
<Laney> I was going to say that's more scary than warthogs, but then thought again
<Laney> they're both pretty bad
 * xnox rofl
<Laney> how's intelife?
<mpt> XNOX :)))))
<seb128> hum, killing u-s-d tends to segfault compiz/unity here
<xnox> mpt: hey! we should do brunch this weekend. Are you free?
<mpt> Yes!
<xnox> mpt: also do we have utopic logo/background yet? (for the installer slideshow graphic)
<mpt> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<xnox> mpt: funny =))))))
<Sweetshark> did all of you sufficiently hated autotools today? [ ] Yes [ ] No [ ] There is not enough time in any given day to sufficiently hate autotools
<Laney> Two Minutes Hate
<pitti> Sweetshark: I used to be in the third bucket, now that I grew older I'm merely [X] Yes :)
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<xnox> Sweetshark: there is always rpmbuild to hate..... =)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<ochosi> hey xnox
<Trevinho> seb128: so... the CSD saga, basically at unity level all is fine, and some problems have been fixed, however, what is missing is the theme support... l3on did some work at https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/ubuntu-themes/gnome-shell-fixes/+merge/214003 but the problem is that nautilus (and maybe something else?) has troubles witht that
<Trevinho> (http://imgur.com/iQZnbQ6) so...
<Trevinho> not sure what's the best solution, whether fixing nautilus or, if that might affect other stuff
<seb128> Trevinho, nautilus currently doesn't use GtkHeaderBar
<l3on> seb128, no, it does... it's in NautilusToolbar.c
<Trevinho> one way to avoid it is to use a feature that we should backport from gtk 3.14 (https://github.com/GNOME/gtk/commit/bde4e863579f05368661347bfaf55e0480e4555c)
<ochosi> hey folks, we've noticed a regression in the latest indicator-sound update to utopic (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1379287), who would i talk to about this best?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379287 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Blank "Volume" notification displayed at startup and when scrolling the indicator." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> ochosi, ted
<seb128> or charles
<seb128> hey btw ;-)
<ochosi> and hey seb128 :)
<seb128> l3on, no it doesn't
 * ochosi was away for a while, and i come back and indicator-sound is broken... :)
<seb128> Trevinho, well, on utopic I still can't resize csd windows... did you ever land support in Unity for those?
<l3on> seb128, it adds the '.header-bar' class to the widget. So .. it's displayed a GtkHeaderBar
<seb128> l3on, the widget is not an headerbar though
<larsu> l3on, Trevinho: why do you change the headerbar theme?
<Trevinho> seb128: it's an approved branch
<larsu> all that's needed is adding shadows to windows, no?
<Trevinho> larsu: well, to have properly decorated CSD windows, with borders and shadows...
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, would have been nice to follow up on the list discussion with the url to that, would male people happy there
<larsu> Trevinho: right, but you don't need to change the styling of headerbars for that... nor gedit, which is also in that branch
<ochosi> seb128: any idea what would be the best time to reach either of those two? (i mean what tz they're in etc)
<larsu> Trevinho: please put me as reviewer on that branch and don't merge it before I took a look
<Trevinho> larsu: well, that branch has more than what we need... Actually
<seb128> ochosi, they should be up in the next hour, they are utc-4 or 5
<ochosi> ah, good to know!
<ochosi> thanks a bunch!
<larsu> Trevinho: right, we should have separate MRs for separate issues to make reverting easier
<Trevinho> larsu: all I that I do care is having the proper border and curved/shadowed CSD
<Trevinho> l3on: ^
<larsu> Trevinho: does the unity in utopic support frame extents?
<larsu> this is what I was waiting for...
<l3on> the branch, actually, fixes issues with gtk 3.12 - one (and the biggest one) is the CSD
<Trevinho> larsu: we don't need to, but we do support resizing as it should
<Trevinho> larsu: the branch is approved, but not merged yet btw
<larsu> Trevinho: I thought we do need to support that because otherwise unity/compiz think the shadows are part of the window and doesn't allow maximizing all the way
<seb128> ochosi, they might already know about the issue, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/revert-notifications/+merge/237664
<Trevinho> larsu: the only case i saw we need to get the extents is for some drawing effects, but not for resizing... I will add that too, btw. But I preferred to rewrite some parts of deocrations logic before
<Trevinho> larsu: anyway, right now there are no shadows provided by the theme, then there's not this problem
<Trevinho> when the theme will provide the shadows, then we'll have to manage extents (but only to handle some edge cases)
<larsu> Trevinho: I waited to add shadows to the theme becuse they don't work in unity yet...
<larsu> Trevinho: I asked you in Malta to fix that...
<ochosi> seb128: wow, how did you find that so quickly? i guess i'll ask them 'bout it and if i can't get a hold of them today, i'll just add a comment somwhere there or subscribe them to the bugreport
<seb128> ochosi, I'm subscribed to the indicators on launchpad, just looking in that mailbox for recent changes
<ochosi> cool, thanks a bunch for that!
<seb128> yw!
<Trevinho> larsu: well, actually they should work also without any unity change... I mean, the only issue I see is that the window glow when using scale/switcher might be wrong, but nothing else is broken AFAIK
<Trevinho> larsu: the unity change to add the shadows, was needed by gtk 3.10, but not by 3.12, that doesn't care about NET_SUPPORTED anymore
<larsu> Trevinho: I'm just testing it. I can't move windows with shadows to the borders (because frame extents is not supported) and compiz crashes when I maximize...
<larsu> Trevinho: to be fair, it only crashes with 3.14. I can't move the window all the way to the top to maximize with 3.12 though
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, the crash is wierd, btw as for the moving I don't see why it shouldnt'... It's up to the window to setup an input are for dragging it
<larsu> Trevinho: edge snapping is thus also broken, as is the switcher (like you said). I don't think these are acceptable tradeoffs for shadows...
<larsu> Trevinho: I can move it, but it stops before the panel, because unity thinks the window starts where the shadow starts
<Trevinho> larsu: no, but I had to do a major work on decorations before, now adding the extents should be trivial...
<Trevinho> ok
<larsu> Trevinho: will we get it this cycle?
<larsu> (please :) )
<Laney> not sure about major work two weeks out of the release
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> larsu, don't count on it for this cycle
<Trevinho> Laney: these are fixes, but they needed to reorder the stuff
<larsu> :(
<larsu> this is why I told you about this at the beginning of the cycle
<larsu> and said it was important
<Trevinho> yeah, but... well we had securty issues that were much more unfortunately :/
<larsu> uh oh :)
<Trevinho> anyway I don't think is something major in terms of changes for compiz, so let's still see
 * Sweetshark tried to give bzr another try ...
 * Sweetshark still starts hating bzr by using it.
<larsu> Sweetshark: and your house caught on fire?
<Sweetshark> larsu: not yet. why? is that an expected sideeffect of using bzr?
<seb128> Trevinho, is there a list somewhere of things your team is working on/a priority order for your work?
<seb128> bregma, ^
<seb128> so we can have visibility if things we need are likely to happen or not
<seb128> like that csd work we needed and is not going to land in utopic
<larsu> Sweetshark: I can imagine several scenarios, yeah. Most of them involve someone going insane
<bregma> seb128, not really:  priority was lockscreen and scaling fixes, that's about it
<seb128> bregma, can we get gtk-csd support on there for next cycle?
<seb128> bregma, that's blocking us to update some apps
<bregma> seb128, we can do that
<seb128> that would be great
<larsu> bregma: thanks
<seb128> seems Trevinho is on it, so I guess it's going to be fine
<l3on> seb128, that's a problem with GTK3.14 (so, maybe next cycle) .. theme is full incompatible
<seb128> but just to make sure it actual lands ;-)
<seb128> thanks bregma Trevinho!
<larsu> l3on: what do you mean?
<l3on> larsu, open your gnome-tweak-tool  ... this is the GTK3.14 version with ambiance -> http://i.imgur.com/xFWpfoH.png
<seb128> l3on, looks fine?
<l3on> .button class everywhere (don't know why) and checkbox images does not work
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that's not how it's supposed to look, ok
<seb128> I was rather looking at the decorations ;-)
<larsu> l3on: it's gnome-tweak-tool that changed
<larsu> l3on: but yeah, they're lots of things using .flat.button, I saw that when adding support for popovers
<larsu> l3on: not terribly hard to fix
<seb128> what are flat.button?
<seb128> buttons without borders?
<larsu> seb128: things that have css classes "flat" and "button"
<l3on> larsu, I started working on gtk 3.14 and ambiance .. it seemed not so simple to fix
<larsu> seb128: yes, they use it for exactly that
<seb128> what was used instead of those before?
<larsu> seb128: lots of different things depening on the widgets. For example, popover items use "menuitem"
<larsu> seb128: it makes a lot of sense to not have a separate style class for every widget though, to make themes smaller and easier to change
<l3on> seb128, it's like a new GtkGrid, which auto-add .button class
<larsu> seb128: this seems to be an effort towards that
<l3on> it's called like "ButtonRows" ..
<l3on> don't remember.
<larsu> that's in gtk?
<larsu> or in tweaktool?
<l3on> yep .. 3.14
<l3on> > GtkListBox <
<larsu> oh, listbox has been in there for a while now
<Sweetshark> larsu: assuming insanity is a boolean, not something measured by a continuous function, there is little additional risk at this point then.
<larsu> haha :D
<l3on> bbl
 * larsu remembers tht Sweetshark regularly builds LO and nods
<willcooke> qengho,g'morning.  are you online yet?
<qengho> willcooke: hi hi
<ted> ochosi, Yeah, it was reverted for a few bugs. But MacSlow|lunch is actually the man there.
<ted> ochosi, I've added your bug to the list of ones that need resolution on the MR to reenable the notifications. https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/237666
<seb128> Laney, does the glibmm2.4 needs a ffe?
<l3on> bytheway .. IMHO .. Ambiance and Radiance could be rewritten, forking adwaita .. it's awesome, it's written in scss, and it has some cool (useless) effects :)
<MacSlow> ted, ehm... volume-notification related?!
<ochosi> ted: ok thanks for adding it to the monitor and good to know! so the reverted version will get released/uploaded before 14.10 final i presume?
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> hey MacSlow
<ochosi> in xubuntu we noticed that after the most recent indicator-sound update the notifications were buggy
<MacSlow> ochosi, hey there... what's up?
<ochosi> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379287 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Blank "Volume" notification displayed at startup and when scrolling the indicator." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ochosi> that's the report ^
<MacSlow> ochosi, yeah... it turns out that there's nobody who looked into phone-desktop convergence issues... the patch being reverted for the moment as more related issues turned up
<ochosi> yup, understandable
<ochosi> again, thanks for keeping this on the radar!
<Laney> seb128: don't know, what changes are in it?
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibmm2.4/+bug/1379344
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379344 in glibmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update glibmm to 2.42" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> lolz
<seb128> ?
<Laney> is that a sync?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> cool
<seb128> I did test built/run it locally
<Laney> launchpad is being extremely slow
<seb128> it's in Debian testing already
<seb128> Laney, btw, I managed to reproduce the u-s-d segfault
<seb128> it happens every time I go to unity-greeter
<seb128> e.g change user from the session indicator
<Laney> neat
 * seb128 comments on the mr saying that
<Laney> this is a different trace
<Laney> but I have that too
<seb128> ah, I didn't look at the bt yet
<seb128> just noticed while testing something else
<seb128> when I come back to my session I get apport
<seb128> well, at least it's an issue easy to trigger so that should be debuggable
 * Sweetshark shakes angry old man fist.
<Sweetshark> seb128 seems to be able to sense when someone wants to trick him into codereview and upload ...
<Sweetshark> anyone volunteering to review/upload: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/ixion-autoreconf/revision/5?start_revid=5 ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: old friend!
 * Sweetshark just said: anyone volunteering to review/upload: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/ixion-autoreconf/revision/5?start_revid=5 ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: that is to unblock the dep-wait of liborcus on libixion, which is a Bad Thing(tm) (see bug 1349859)
<ubot5> bug 1349859 in liborcus (Ubuntu Utopic) "[MIR] libixion (b-d of liborcus)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349859
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, can you have a look
<Sweetshark> seb128: huh?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you need a reviewer/uploader?
<seb128> Sweetshark, doh, sorry, dealing with a stack of pings
<seb128> I meant 'I can have a look' ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: heh, np.
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> Laney, did you have any opinion on the glibmm ffe?
<Laney> oh, yeah, sorry, seems fine
<seb128> should I just go ahead and do the sync?
<Laney> lemme comment quickly
<seb128> it's not going to be linked to the lp bug if it's a direct sync
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> indeed
<willcooke> right, I'm off for dinner.  I'm helping out at Beavers tonight (not a strip club, sadly)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is that new that the music/rb stops on screen blanking?
<seb128> or another u-s-d/idle issue?
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: so ... im looking into the ftbfs of dict-ve and dict-ss. I fixed them for hunspell, but aspell is still broken. FWIW, dict-ve disabled aspell dicts a long time ago, and, given that apell is mostly obsolete, I wonder if it is ok to disable aspell in dict-ss too. any opinions?
<DistroFeud> HAI
<darkxst> Laney, hi
<Laney> hello
<darkxst> does removing a device work ok with your patch?
<darkxst> since the idle monitor object won't actually get removed
<Laney> i didn't try
<Laney> feel free to find the right place to put an unref if you can find it
<darkxst> I will have a look a bit later
<Laney> I tried pairing them in on_device_added and on_device_removed but it didn't fix the crash
<darkxst> what triggered the crash?
<Laney> if you use the sesion indicator to go to a guest session, then log out and back in to your normal account
<Laney> there's some kind of double free of a GdkDevice but it happens in a callback so hard to tell where it comes from
<Laney> I just tried removing a device, what would you expect to break?
<willcooke> canhaz Netflix
<Laney> saw something about that
<Laney> shame you need out of archive non-free software :-)
<willcooke> yeah, true enough - but one step at a time
<willcooke> I dont see a FOSS DRM library happening anytime soon
<willcooke> or rather
<willcooke> I dont see the big content providers supporting one
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> darkxst: ^^^ question up there
<Laney> quick, before I start playing borderlands
<darkxst> Laney, I don't know what could happen, so long as it doesnt crash
<Laney> nah
<Laney> each of the plugins has a callback to remove the device from their list of managed devices
<darkxst> but you will have a idle monitor/gdkdevice object without the actual device backing it
<Laney> there might be a leak of a GdkDevice possibly
<Laney> way preferable to a crash though :p
<darkxst> yeh
<Laney> thankfully I don't see any bug like seb128 was talking about above :-)
<Laney> music keeps playing after a screen blank/lock
<darkxst> that would seem idle monitor related though
<darkxst> s/would/wouldnt/
<robert_ancell> mhall119, where is the code/bug reporter for myapps.developer.ubuntu.com?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-10
<mhall119> robert_ancell: https://launchpad.net/developer-portal
<robert_ancell> mhall119, ta
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> robert_ancell: Five Letters if fun :)
<mhall119> right up there with Blabble, but I can actually win these levels :)
<robert_ancell> mhall119, yeah, it came out quite nice in the end. Did you have any trouble working out the UI? I'm not sure if it needs a tutorial to show how to play or is self-evident enough
<mhall119> it took me a few tried before I realized that the goals below the letters changed as I found them
<mhall119> but otherwise was simple enough
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Hey pitti, how goes it? :)
<pitti> hey TheMuso; quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<Mirv> pitti: morning, and I'd have a core-dev ack request for a simple Recommends addition to indicator-power: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+14.10.20141009-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> I'd have another ack to ask for also, but the change is from some Martin guy so I guess it's fine
<pitti> Mirv: i-power ack (trivial)
<pitti> Mirv: heh, four eyes is always better :)
<TheMuso> pitti: Well thanks. Not ready for the warmer weather yet. :)
<Mirv> pitti: thanks! sure, I looked through it :)
<willcooke> g'morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are things in the u.k?
<willcooke> hey seb128.  It's not too bad at the moment :)
<seb128> oh, right, Laney is having a vac day today
<willcooke> ah, yes
<darkxst> seb128, hey
<seb128> hey darkxst
<Sweetshark> moin
<darkxst> seb128, I updated my u-s-d branch with a last few fixes
<seb128> darkxst, thanks
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<darkxst> monitor dispose is fixed (so not possible to hit the hash table crashes anymore). also that makes laney's branch from this morning redundant
<seb128> k
<seb128> I'm going to kick a build of the current version in the silo
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/dict-ve-ftbfs and https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/dict-ss-ftbfs in addition to https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/ixion-autoreconf for review ;)
<darkxst> seb128, btw assuming the silo's have ddebs enabled, they will be in main/debug, so you need to add that to your sources.list
<seb128> in main/debug?
<seb128> there are in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/queue/utopic/
<darkxst> well atleast our ppa's are, maybe the silo's are different though
<darkxst> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu utopic main main/debug
<seb128> Sweetshark, looking
<Laney> secret hi
<Laney> darkxst: nice, where was it?
<darkxst> Laney, monitor was being disposed, but pointer in device_monitors didnt get cleared
<darkxst> and the double free is quite possibly a bug in gtk+
<Laney> how come they don't do that in mutter?
<seb128> hey Laney, enjoying the day off?
<Laney> 
<Laney> not yet, will be soon
<seb128> do you have plans, out of the beer festival?
<Laney> got to buy my sister's birthday present
<seb128> or do you start on that in the afternoon? :-)
<Laney> oho, you figured it out
<seb128> lol
<Laney> it gets busy at about 4.30
<Laney> so need to get there early to beat the crowds
<seb128> 4.30 utc, I'm sure it's beer'o'clock somewhere
<seb128> so you might as well start joining those in spirit ;-)
<seb128> utc->gmt
<seb128> or whatever is london time atm
<Laney> bst
<Laney> right, off to do things
<Laney> happy friday, good luck with usd ;-)
<Laney> and happy weekend after that
<Laney> byeeeee
<seb128> Laney, bye
<seb128> Laney, oh, glibmm sync in the queue if you fancy letting that in before going ;-)
<seb128> have a good w.e!
<darkxst> Laney, devices are managed in clutter for mutter
<Zephyr1139> Has anyone else ever encountered an empty desktop with just a mouse cursor after an install of ubuntu 14.04?
<seb128> hey Zephyr1139, no, that's not a known issue
<Sweet5hark> *grumble*
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you are not an ubuntu member btw?
<Sweet5hark> my pandaboard seems to have issues/have died. If you pinged me in the last 30 minutes, please redo. Ill try to revive the board ...
<seb128> no ping on this channel for you
<Sweet5hark> seb128: thanks! ... and indeed no memberships of any kind here ...
<seb128> how come?
<seb128> you should apply for ubuntu membership!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, yeah ..
<seb128> willcooke, do you know if happyaron is on vac? he said tuesday that he was on holidays, but he's not marked as such in the ue calendar it seems?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it was a china holiday on monday/tuesday
<seb128> ignore that ;-)
<seb128> so I guess he should be around on monday
<seb128> happyaron, can you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1379573 on monday?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379573 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-setup does not run on unity" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> seb128: it's holiday from 1st to 7th, and 11th is a work day
<happyaron> seb128: will have a look at the bug tomorrow then (11th)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, ok, thanks ;-)
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> saturday is a work day?
<seb128> China is weird!
<happyaron> seb128: 1st to 7th is national day holidays, and one day is "taken" from this Sat
<seb128> I see
<seb128> that way you get a whole week off
<seb128> I guess it makes sense ;-)
<happyaron> yes
<happyaron> that's coordinated national wide, not a personal decision, though
<seb128> right, I understood that ;-)
<happyaron> great
<seb128> otherwise I wouldn't have say that China is weird :p
<happyaron> haha
<Sweet5hark> seb128: legally Saturday is a workday even in germany. Otherwise, us germans would have a higher minimum legal vacation limit ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well, it's a work day but your contract doesn't make you work on saturdays ;-)
<seb128> same in France I guess
<seb128> only sunday has special rules
<seb128> like people being paid more if they work on sunday, and work is allowed only in special cases
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, something like that.
 * Sweet5hark high-fives Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks to mterry at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libixion/+bug/1349859/comments/6 -- uploading https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+junk/ixion-buildflags should do, unless there is violent opposition.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349859 in liborcus (Ubuntu Utopic) "[MIR] libixion (b-d of liborcus)" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Sweetshark, nice
<seb128> dpm, pitti, pkgbinarymangler can import pot from paths that are not po/domain.pot right? in which case we just need to tweak the "path" info on the launchpad template page, right?
<dpm> seb128, afaik, anything that's a .pot file, regardless of the path, is imported. In theory, the path in LP should already be correct when it's imported, even if it's not in po/
<seb128> k, great, thanks
<seb128> dpm, just for info https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/content-hub/update-translations-template/+merge/238003
<seb128> dpm, I'm making content-hub show as translated, in case you cross it/get it mentioned
<seb128> so you don't dup work debugging it
<dpm> seb128, ah, thanks for the heads up
 * dpm looks at MP
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> the POTFILES.in change is not useful
<seb128> I had to change the dh_translations call, intltool-update doesn't work on qml files
<seb128> that's for the template part
<seb128> then we had the issue that the content-hub is an ui imported by the client app (e.g settings)
<seb128> so the domain used was the one from the application
<seb128> not finding the strings
<seb128> that makes it use dtr() and the correct domain
<dpm> ah, well done figuring out the domain issue
<seb128> thanks :-)
<seb128> good that I actually downloaded an updated mo from launchpad to test if the translations were used
<seb128> until now I though it was just missing strings
<seb128> well, anyway, put a landing up for that, so hopefully it's resolved next week
<seb128> dpm, it's building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010 if you fancy testing it later
<dpm> ok, cool. We need to generate a langpack next week, as there's been lots of translation fixes and new templates added
<seb128> (you need an updated .mo, the current langpack one only has 4 strings because of the intltool-update not picking qml sources issues)
<seb128> dpm, we had a langpack update today in image 94
<seb128> that includes content-hub, but incomplete due to ^
<dpm> ah, cool, I've not checked that out yet, just upgraded to the latest mako rtm image, which should probably have it too
<dpm> seb128, I'll try to give it a go later on. I want to test some Reminders new feature first
<dpm> ah, yeah, I can already see new strings translated with the langpack :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> well of course there are new issues due to the indicators renames :-/
<seb128> calling it a week, have a nice w.e everyone
 * willcooke EOD - happy weekend all
<ochosi> xnox: sorry to bother you time and time again, but as the final release is slowly creeping up, is there anything we can do to help debugging the ubiquity black background bug in xubuntu?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-05
<robert_ancell> bye all
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko__> good morning all + good morning pitti
<hikiko__> +reboot brb!
<pitti> hey hikiko__
<larsu> good morning!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: super danke! Und dir?
<pitti> larsu: auch gut, danke; glad to be back home :)
 * pitti -> groceries, bbl
<larsu> heh, have fun :)
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! Ca va?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
 * pitti → grocery store for real, they only open at 8
<didrocks> hey larsu, pitti!
<didrocks> ça va, et vous ?
<didrocks> (/me still sneezing a little bit…)
<larsu> get better!
<larsu> I'm good - much better than last week :)
<didrocks> nice ;)
<larsu> and had a nice and sunny weekend
<didrocks> saturday was quite rainy here, but sunday was nice
<duflu> Morning Europe
<larsu> hi duflu!
<duflu> Hey larsu
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> didrocks, hello
 * Sweet5hark sneaks in.
<pitti> larsu: argh, did you get a cold too?
 * pitti and Annett went kite flying for the first time this autumn \o/
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu larsu didrocks pitti
<didrocks> re seb128, hey Sweet5hark
<larsu> pitti: ya :/ Getting much better though
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark>  moin pitti, seb128, didrocks, larsu!
<seb128> pitti, back to augsburg? ;-)
<larsu> moin moin Sweet5hark!
<pitti> hey Sweet5hark
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: oui, bien rentrè vendredi
<seb128> super
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> it's dark today, have to have the lights on in the morning :(
<willcooke> Good news though, we got another community helper closing a few bugs over the weekend
<larsu> morning willcooke. still sunny here :P
<didrocks> hey willcooke, feeling better?
<didrocks> yeah, sun and blue sky here ;)
<willcooke> :'(  I miss the sun
<willcooke> didrocks, actually no.  I think my eldest son has bought something new home from school.  We all spent the weekend under a blanket watching tv.  Currently debating whether he has to go to school or not.
<willcooke> Insiders tip:  he does
<didrocks> willcooke: haha :-)
<didrocks> :( about family sickness though
 * didrocks is still sneezing
<seb128> hey willcooke
<darkxst> hey seb128 willcooke didrocks
<seb128> hey darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, I was away when you pinged, gjs bug is known, but still don't have a reliable reproducer ;(
<seb128> darkxst, no worry, I assumed you would read backlog at some point
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<darkxst> I'm not to sure about the xorg one, but there were changes with gdm this cycle
<darkxst> gdm runs on vt7, then login switches to vt2 for the user session (under X only)
<seb128> k, well I need to investigate
<seb128> but installing gdm on my wily testbox bricked it
<seb128> well I can go to a vt, but normals users wouldn't
<seb128> and it's 1st on e.u.c
<darkxst> seb128, it uses wayland by default on FOSS drivers
<seb128> it's an intel laptop
<seb128> but I don't think I've wayland installed
<seb128> and the e.u.c error is an abort for "server already running"
<seb128> I guess an xorg crash as well
<seb128> get*
<darkxst> the e.u.c error is for nvidia drivers, so that would be X
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> the reports are mostly intel based
<darkxst> hmm
<darkxst> perhaps a dependency issue that is masked by the ubuntu-gnome seed? though wouldnt have thought there would be many users that manually install gdm
<darkxst> I have never hit that crash here
<seb128> I don't think it's manual installs
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/77953a20-6b19-11e5-9178-fa163e707a72 for example
<darkxst> desktop with NVIDIA blobs, laptop with intel
<seb128>  Ubuntu-GNOME 15.10 "Wily Werewolf" - Alpha amd64 (20151003)
<seb128>  Installed on 2015-10-04 (0 days ago)
<seb128>  Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<seb128>   /usr/bin/X vt2 -displayfd 3 -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority -nolisten tcp -background none -noreset -keeptty -verbose 3
<seb128> those errors are all gdm ones with similar commands ^
<darkxst> vt2 is the user session, not gdm
<seb128> -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority
<seb128> is what made me tell it's from gdm
<seb128> but yeah, maybe it's the user session gdm starts
<seb128> I wonder if that fails to start a new server for some reason
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219077919/XorgLog.txt is the typical log from those bugs
<seb128> or https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219073234/XorgLog.txt
<seb128> [    35.115] _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed
<seb128> [    35.115] _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<seb128> but then the log is ongoig, so I wonder if it hits the error and retry and that works or something
<seb128> if I had to guess I would say it hits most of the Ubuntu GNOME users
<darkxst> where is the rest of the second log?
<seb128> rest of what?
<darkxst> oh n/m browser being flaky
<darkxst> seb128, I've not heard any reports of it, so perhaps it is retrying and succeeding
<seb128> I guess it is
<seb128> seeing the number it could be that most users hit it but that it has no real consequence
<seb128> just creates apport noise
<darkxst> but then its first seen in trusty
<darkxst> there is no vt switch there
<seb128> I don't think the e.u.c collector can be trusted
<seb128> it seems to batch any xserver issue hitting OsAbort()
<seb128> but looking to a stack of the recent ones, like today's 30 report, most of them atm are Ubuntu GNOME ones with a command similar to the one I copied before
<seb128> e.g including -auth /run/user/1000/gdm/Xauthority
<seb128> you can also look at the launchpad report and the recent duplicates
<seb128> they have the xorg logs
<seb128> I think the most common issue is new to wily
<seb128> that's also what the stats on e.u.c suggest
<seb128> like they are 200 reports on vivid
<seb128> which are likely random xorg issues
<seb128> and there are 275 report on the current xorg version in wily, which is not that old
<seb128> and wily has far less users than vivid, so it means it's more commong
<jibel> good morning
<darkxst> seb128, ok, I will try look into it more this week
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hey jibel
<jibel> on wily with latest updates applied my session doesn't start, is there a known issue?
<seb128> no
<jibel> by doesn't start I only have a background and a mouse pointer
<seb128> does a guest session works?
<jibel> seb128, yes guest works
<seb128> can you provide your ~/.cache/upstart/unity7.log?
<jibel> seb128, sure, I'll file a bug with all the logs
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> though maybe the useful info are in the system journal nowadays
<seb128> ubuntu-bug unity should do the right thing
<jibel> seb128, bug 1502787
<ubot5`> bug 1502787 in unity (Ubuntu) "User session doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502787
<jibel> seb128, another thing, when I restart lightdm, it restart but then the screen is black even ttys are
<seb128> that's probably something else
<seb128> could be bug #1501941
<ubot5`> bug 1501941 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Screen turned off after X server exits" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501941
<seb128> robert_ancell is looking to that one
<jibel> it sounds like it. thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you unity7.log has compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'composite' not loaded.
 * Sweet5hark swipes away a bazillion "unexpected end of stream" errors on launchpad ...
<seb128> jibel, but guest session works?
<jibel> seb128, yes it does
<seb128> hum
<seb128> hikiko__, Trevinho, andyrock, ^ any idea what could make the composite compiz plugin fail to load for an user (works in guest session so it's not a kernel/driver/xorg issue)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> your xorg log has a stacktrace, but it's probably not the issue
<seb128> (EE) BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)'
<seb128> (EE) BUG: ../../Xi/exevents.c:2087 in InitValuatorAxisStruct()
<seb128> that seems similar to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=780022
<ubot5`> Debian bug 780022 in x11-xkb-utils "x11-xkb-utils: xkbcomp - BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)'" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> ahoy
<hikiko__> does he use the default compiz/unity libraries?
<hikiko__> abi incompatibility?
<seb128> hey Laney
<jibel> hikiko__, I use what is in wily
<seb128> hikiko, was there an abi change recently? where would user installed version of the lib be?
<hikiko> I changed the ABI version in opengl plugin but I think my branch is not merged yet
 * hikiko doublechecks
<hikiko> jibel, sec
<didrocks> hey Laney, hikiko
<hikiko> if (CompPlugin::checkPluginABI ("core", CORE_ABIVERSION))
<hikiko>     {
<hikiko> hello didrocks
<Laney> hey
<seb128> jibel, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-evdev/commit/?id=38e107a39fb4a0b630ee5adb5870c91dbc27abde looks like a fix for your xorg error, if you want to file a bug on xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<hikiko> it seems that the only reason for composite plugin to not load is an abi version change
<hikiko> but I think we didn't do such changes recently
<hikiko> (mine is not even approved yet and affects the gl plugins)
<hikiko> sec
<seb128> hey Laney
<hikiko> checking qlog
<hikiko> last release was in 20/08/2015 if that was related you ll experience that problem earlier I guess :s
<hikiko> jibel, when did you last upgraded?
<jibel> seb128, bug 1502796
<ubot5`> bug 1502796 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Error in x.log: (EE) BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)' in ../../Xi/exevents.c:2087 in InitValuatorAxisStruct()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502796
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<jibel> hikiko, yesterday, but it could be Friday, I don't thin I restarted my session after Friday's updates. I'll paste the packages I upgraded
<jibel> think*
<hikiko> thanks jibel
<jibel> hikiko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12688363/ either 2nd or 4
<seb128> I doubt it's a package issue
<hikiko> I see, those packages look innocent to me :s
<seb128> or the guest session wouldn't work either
<hikiko> oh the guest session works?
<seb128> jibel, can you DISPLAY=:0 strace -f compiz --replace 2>&1>log and share that?
<jibel> seb128, sure before I do that how do I logout from the command line? currently I've to reboot the machine since I get a black screen if I restart lightdm
<seb128> jibel, can you try to install the deb from robert_ancell ppa to see if it fixes your issue?
<seb128> jibel, otherwise kill -9 `pidof gnome-session` I guess :p
<jibel> okay
<jibel> seb128, robert's patched version of the driver works.
<seb128> jibel, great
<jibel> seb128, hikiko https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1502787/+attachment/4484456/+files/compiz.strace.gz
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502787 in unity (Ubuntu) "User session doesn't start" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> my apps lens is in a state where it's giving no results
<Laney> exciting
<Laney> usually it just does this for one search
<hikiko> thank you jibel
<hikiko> seb128 and jibel what's "the patched version of the driver"? maybe we should write the solution in this bug report?
<seb128> hikiko, that's a different issue, restarting lightdm leading to blank screen, there is already a bug with the solution written and a ppa build
<seb128> jibel, can you try to move ~/.compiz-1/plugins away and if that doesn't work then ~/.cache/compizconfig-1
<hikiko> seb128, do you have the bug number? Someone else complained yesterday in GRNet that he can't start unity on wily and I thought it's his setup because I've never experienced that issue myself :/
<seb128> hikiko, #1501941
<seb128> hikiko, but what you describe seems different, that one is happening when xserver exit
<seb128> so if you restart lightdm for example
<hikiko> it's not xserver
<hikiko> he can start other DE
<hikiko> or is it?
<seb128> sorry I got confused
<seb128> jibel has 2 issues
<seb128> one is that his session fails to load the unity plugin
<seb128> the other is that xorg get messed up on server restarts, like if he restarts lightdm
<hikiko> the guy I talked to yesterday had the 1st one
<Laney> Trevinho: when you're around, got a bustle log for apps lens not working... if you want it :)
<hikiko> he couldn't load the unity plugin
<larsu> Sweet5hark: explain!
<Sweet5hark> larsu: oh, these people having downloaded incomplete/corrupted *.debs and then getting shouted at by apt about it.
<Sweet5hark> larsu: maybe happens more often with libreoffice because of bigger packages.
<Sweet5hark> larsu: bug 1173847 is an example.
<ubot5`> bug 1173847 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-style-human 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/share/libreoffice/share/config/images_human.zip' to '/usr/share/libreoffice/share/config/images_human.zip.dpkg-new': unexpected end of file or stream" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173847
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I don't think that's what he was asking about
<seb128> Sweet5hark, read your emails ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ah!
<Sweet5hark> ok, terrible pun.
<Sweet5hark> here we go.
<Sweet5hark> we are all direct reports of a guy with the nick "willcooke".
<Sweet5hark> If there is one thing you can be sure of its that: Future Chefs will cook!
<larsu> haha
<larsu> fun :)
<seb128> lol
<larsu> seb128 always knows what O
<larsu> *I'm talking about
<Sweet5hark> larsu, seb128: Of course, you are challenged to find an even worse pun for the teamname ;)
<willcooke> :
<willcooke> :D
<larsu> that'll be hard
<didrocks> pitti: coverage is now 92% :) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/1928/label=ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/artifact/html-coverage/index.html
<didrocks> (it's a little bit higher actually, but medium tests, as they run on a container, can't be easily tracked
<larsu> didrocks: last 8 is the hardest :P
<didrocks> larsu: yep ;)
<Laney> that's where you add all the skips
<larsu> hehe indeed
<jibel> seb128, there was no ~/.compiz-1/plugins , I tried to move away other compiz config and plugins files and it didn't fix anything
<jibel> seb128, is there a way to reset the configuration?
<jibel> to a known good start
<jibel> state*
<larsu> jibel: guest session?
<jibel> larsu, guest session works, but my user session stopped working
<larsu> ah, sorry. I'm late to the discussion it seems
<seb128> jibel, you can try to dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jibel> seb128, can I save the state before I do that to keep a trace of the broken configuration? if it either fix it
<didrocks> jibel: dconf dump /
<jibel> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> or even dconf dump /org/compiz
<seb128> jibel, dconf dump /org/compiz/ > compiz.dconf
<didrocks> to only take that part
<willcooke> bah.  School have phone, boy #1 is sick.  I have to go an pick him up.  bbiab
<seb128> then you can dconf load /org/compiz/ <
<seb128> willcooke, good luck
<didrocks> willcooke: :/ ttyl
<seb128> mvo, hey, do you have an opinion on https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-center/invalid_db_open/+merge/273113 ?
<seb128> mvo, see my comment in the description as well as the code change
<jibel> reset didn't fix anything. What a productive Monday morning :/
<mvo> seb128: uhh, thanks
<seb128> jibel, :-(
<seb128> jibel, did you try moving ~/.config/compiz-1 away?
<seb128> jibel, also .cache/compizconfig-1
<andyrock> good morning all
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<larsu> hi andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock
<larsu> andyrock: I think jibel could use your help ;)
<jibel> seb128, ah removing .cache/compizconfig-1 entirely /fixed/ it
 * andyrock is reading the log
<seb128> jibel, I guess some corruption in the cache then :-/
<seb128> mvo, do you think we should have any concern about the performances? I think back then you resolved the issue by making the code return early on an error and that the flag effect didn't get really tested then
<jibel> seb128, maybe. I removed almost everything with compiz in the name and did a reset
<mvo> seb128: I think there is no concern about peformance this change should actually make it faster
<mvo> seb128: iirc there is a --measure switch in s-c so we could even test it :)
<seb128> mvo, well, basically currently it was not writting the db at all since it was hitting an exception on the open
<mvo> seb128: yeah :(
<seb128> so I doubt it makes it faster
<seb128> work is going to be slower that no work
<seb128> but let's see
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<jibel> meh, and now I've no sound at all :((
<seb128> jibel, it's your day it seems...
<jibel> release in 2 weeks, right?
<mvo> seb128: I mean, it will later be faster when it can use the db instead of having to refetch stuff, but I would have to look at the surrounding code to see if that is actually true or not
<seb128> mvo, let's try and see ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: Oh thanks, can you email me?
<seb128> nothing like real world testing!
<Trevinho> Ah, hey BTW :-P
<Laney> hey Trevinho!
<Laney> good weekend?
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> Yeah, quite busy as always, but at least my team is now leading the Serie A :-)
<Laney> nice!
<Trevinho> I was reading the jibel issue, but I don't think it can be much compiz settings related, as composite is one of her first plugins to load, and   if it fails is generally because of something wrong at driver level. Although it also might be that it has been disabled for some reason (check the enabled plugin list on dconf)
<Trevinho> Yeah, 17 years later... :-)
<Laney> Trevinho: ah I found that I have infact already filed it ;-)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308037
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1308037 in unity (Ubuntu) "No results from application scope" [Medium,Invalid]
<Laney> the great bug sweep killed it
<Laney> laney     1818  0.0  0.0 515164 32764 ?        Sl   09:40   0:00          \_ /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader applications/applications.scope applications/scopes.scope commands.scope
<Laney> well I'm in that state if you want any more info
 * willcooke reopens Laney's bug
<Laney> thx
<Trevinho> andyrock as you was looking at scopes few days ago, you might help too... ^^^
<willcooke> desktoppers: You'll be pleased to know  your names are on the visitors list for Blue Fin
<Trevinho> Cool
<Laney> the power
 * Laney is going to visit Womens Own
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: great! not getting shot then, I guess.
<Laney> doko: can you try giving back indicator-datetime/ppc in the test rebuild?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20151001/+build/8022589
<Laney> is anyone looking at mir?
<Laney> seb128: did you ping anyone about mir?
<Laney> thanks doko
 * Trevinho lunches
<seb128> Laney, no, I didn't properly look at this one to know if there was incoming landings or such
<seb128> Laney, seems like it's fix commited for
<seb128> 0.16.1
<Laney> okey
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.16/revision/2951
 * larsu goes for some errands and lunch
<seb128> larsu, enjoy!
<larsu> thanks seb128!
<Laney> doko: and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20151001/+build/8071181 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20151001/+build/8071784 please (built in ppa)
<doko> Laney, done
<Laney> ty
<qengho> good mornin'.
<willcooke> morning qengho
 * Trevinho back
<seb128> hey Trevinho ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, what's coming next on unity? still a landing to come for wily?
<Trevinho> seb128: if we can get the scrollbars there ok, otherwise I have other fixes proposed plus some other in works
<seb128> Trevinho, what's the status of the scrollbars? feel a bit late for such changes...
<Trevinho> I should propose it later today, it's not a big change in terms of functionality (those have already landed), so there shouldn't be any breakage, it's mostly UI (only visible on mouse hovering), but as you guys prefer
<Trevinho> it can be on X
<Trevinho> ubuntu X feels like a secret project, BTW :)
<seb128> well, you can do the ffe and see what they say
<seb128> if it's not then it's ready to land early next cycle
<Trevinho> yeah...
 * Trevinho hates that the lander doesn't set the upstream project bugs related to a MP as Fix Committed while merging...
<willcooke> Trevinho, you have a script to fix that right?  Can we just cron job it?
<Trevinho> willcooke: I have one, but it requires still bug numbers, and it should figure that from MPs.... I could fix it, but it's still annoying as having the ci-train to do it was somewhat expected to me (as it happened in the past, when we add the auto-lander)
<Trevinho> didrocks: maybe you happen to know why this changed? ^
<didrocks> Trevinho: I didn't touch CI Train code for a year and half now. So you should rather ask robru directly about it.
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok thanks
<didrocks> but yeah, I don't see any reason why it doesn't do this anymore
<seb128> bugs would get autoclosed on upload if you used the ubuntu source for bugs
<didrocks> seb128: not the upstream task
<Trevinho> I mean, I didn't know whether it was a policy, or a thought choice, or just a missing feature
<didrocks> or will it?
<seb128> didrocks, my "if you used the ubuntu source" was meant as "if you standardized on using one bug list, that list being the ubuntu source"
<seb128> like we do for most projects
<Trevinho> the only reason I'd see that it could cause problem is when you merge to non-trunk branches, but i guess that it could be figured
<didrocks> seb128: ah, got you now
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> so yeah ;)
<seb128> I still think unity should do that
<seb128> though there is quite some backlog and doing the change would be noisy
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, my code was try: except: ;)
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: "The upstream project being the main one." -> you mean you want the upstream project to be the main one?
<didrocks> willcooke: there is only one thing which is for sure: you can't remove package bugs. Those are the new tracked when a bug is fixed in distro, and also the one reported against when people run "ubuntu-bug" or use apport
<willcooke> ok, so just make the package one then main source then?
<didrocks> that's the option if you only want one bug list
<desrt> good morning desktop people
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<willcooke> hey desrt
<seb128> hey desrt
 * desrt waves hi to seb while transitioning to a standing position
<desrt> good morning willcooke and didrocks :)
<seb128> you standing desk view is quite nice ;-)
<desrt> yup :)
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: good, thanks :)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, could you look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220255158/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.libreoffice-templates_0.1.20120814-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<tseliot> seb128: I haven't tested this yet but I think these changes should solve the problem with apport/xdiagnose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12689718/
<seb128> tseliot, good. do you have upload rights for that?
<seb128> or maybe tjaalton can help you
<tseliot> seb128: I'm a core-dev. Unless there are any other upload rights that I need
<seb128> tseliot, no, so feel free to upload, the changes make sense to me
<tseliot> seb128: ok, good :)
<seb128> Laney, I guess you plan to upload your telepathy-glib buildfix to debian and sync it over?
<Laney> I will handle it one way or another
 * Trevinho goes to pay the car repair shop...
<larsu> Laney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zBwRDEFMRY
 * Laney bops
<davmor2> larsu: I hope that's not a threat towards Laney
<davmor2> Laney: start worrying if he posts you this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs and start closing the windows and doors and curtains
<davmor2> and tape over your webcam
<larsu> clearly that wasn't a threat but I heard Laney sing this song when he wrote "I will handle it one way or another"
<Laney> larsu doesn't have to find me one way or another anyway, I'm already there for him ♥
<larsu> awwwwww
 * larsu hugs Laney 
<larsu> hm, no thumb in totem's slider anymore?!
 * larsu wonders when that happened
<seb128> hum, seems not, bug?
<larsu> ya, works in adwaita
<larsu> and definitely worked back when I added it
<seb128> yeah, theme bugs!
<larsu> Trevinho!
<seb128> lol
 * larsu slowly walks out
<Laney> speaking of bugs
<Laney> screen blanking stopped working for me
<Laney> (unity-settings-daemon:2818): power-plugin-WARNING **: failed to turn the panel off: Could not change DPMS mode
<Laney> (unity-settings-daemon:2818): power-plugin-WARNING **: failed to turn the panel on: Could not change DPMS mode
<seb128> again?
<Laney> did it happen to me before?
<seb128> yeah, but last time the plugin failed to load due a missing symbol
<seb128> that seems to be a different one
<Laney> kind of remember that
<Laney> but yeah not this time
<seb128> no such issue there
<seb128> it might be hwd specific
<seb128> Laney, what does "xset q" says about your dpms?
<Laney> disabled
<Laney> did it ever work on here?!
<Laney> davmor2: laney@nightingale> grep -i dpms /var/log/Xorg.0.log                                                                                                                                                 ~
<Laney> [    62.692] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
<Laney> oops sorry davmor2
<Laney> xset +dpms works
<seb128> weird
<davmor2> Laney: I forgive you ;)
<Laney> hmm
<Sweet5hark> seb128: looking ...
<Sweet5hark> (wth can go wrong with copying a bunch of templates?)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<Laney> after I bring it back from a dpms suspend then it is disabled
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmmm, to fix properly with a new upstream release or to hack around with a quick "|| true" in ./debian ...
 * Sweet5hark goes for the hack.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, ;-)
<Laney> we should do a new release of software-center
<Sweet5hark> seb128: are you ok with me jsut throwing a debdiff at you for sponsoring?
<Laney> debian patching it feels weird
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yes
<Sweet5hark> seb128: diff is only 34 lines
<seb128> Laney, we would need to get those fixes in trunk first
<Laney> ya
<seb128> Sweet5hark, that's more than the current Makefile ;-)
<seb128> Laney, dobey wants to make s-c compatible with CI landing, he just didn't get to do yet
<Laney> or get it set up for the train I guess
<Laney> snap
<Sweet5hark> well, its mostly boilerplate -- adding debian/patches/series and a patch ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=n34GdbAD
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I doubt that fix it
<seb128> -f already does the "don't error out"
<Sweet5hark> seb128: isnt that "-r" ?
<seb128> no
<seb128> well, dunno
<seb128> but the build fails on l11
<seb128> include $(SRCDIR)config.mk
<seb128> which doesn't exist
<seb128> not on the clean
<seb128> well, no on the rm I mean
<seb128> did you try your fix?
<seb128> (I didn't yet, but I've a feeling it's not going to work)
<Laney> -include... probably
<didrocks> and with that Xorg crash, time to EOD! :p
<Laney> bye didrocks!
<seb128> didrocks, bye
<didrocks> see you guys
<seb128> I wonder how it worked before though
<seb128> that include should have failed back then
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I did try, but not from a scratch directory ... which, given that we talk about "clean", might be a good idea ...
<Sweet5hark> seb128: retrying from scratch ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KAurw1mb <- this should be better
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so previous one didn't work? ;-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, just adding a - before the include as Laney suggested is not enough?
<seb128> seems to work here
<Laney> that means it's optional to include the file
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heh, well, it worked here as I had a config.mk already. but it didnt once I rm-rf'ed the builddir and redid the dpkg-buildpackage
<seb128> weird, what error did you get?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I got the line 11 one as on launchpad. no surprise there.
<seb128> with the "-"?
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> as Laney said, it makes it optional so it shouldn't error out
<seb128> and that indeed makes it stop erroring out for me
<Sweet5hark> ah, no. I didnt try the "-include". it would likely work.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, that's weird because the line in your diff has a "-"
<seb128> +-include $(SRCDIR)config.mk
<Sweet5hark> it would likely do weird stuff if you do "make" before "./configure" though: no config.mk but still trying stuff that uses vars from it.
<seb128> oh, urg
<seb128> sorry, wrong diff reading ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hehe
<seb128> k
<seb128> so should I upload your version?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: please upload that version.
<Laney> bye!
<mhall119> willcooke: hey, are you available to talk about desktop plans on the Community Q&A at 1500 UTC tomorrow?
 * Trevinho leaves again for some futsal. Back during the deep night.
<willcooke> g'night all
<sak> Hello guys. I have an idea for a feature I would like to ubuntu desktop UI and for other flavors of ubuntu. Can there be a search feature that allows a user to search for installed applications by typing in an application category? What I mean by this, in most ubuntu OSes, the application menu is organized into categories. In each category, are a list of related applications or programs. Some search features allow the user to search applications using key
<sak> swords. Well instead of using keywords to represent applications, why not use application category keywords and then get a list of all related applications. Within that, then user can narrow down the search by putting in keywords for the apps that they want.
<sarnold> sak: you might be able to put it together with the 'dmenu' tool from suckless-tools
<Trevinho> night turn time :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-06
<sak> sarnold, are you suggesting that I build it?
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> hey larsu! how are things?
<hikiko> hi didrocks larsu
<didrocks> morning hikiko
<larsu> hi didrocks & hikiko
<larsu> good thanks - didn't sleep well for some reason
<larsu> you?
<didrocks> oh? :/
<didrocks> I'm good!
<larsu> cold gone?
<didrocks> just an end of sneezing, but nothing serious
<larsu> nice :)
<didrocks> should be really gone by EOD
<TheMuso> Hey folks, totally forgot to do the morning thing earlier. :)
<didrocks> but raining the whole day
<didrocks> hey TheMuso ;)
<larsu> morning TheMuso
<didrocks> so won't run :(
<larsu> didrocks: come over here, it's nice!
<didrocks> (did run a semi-marathon once again yesterday to compensate)
<larsu> oh wow!
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> starting to do that once a week
<larsu> that's quite a lot
<didrocks> (and the traditional 11kms + 10 kms of cycling the other 4 days)
<larsu> what's your time? (or are you just running for fun?)
<didrocks> 1h50
<larsu> neat
<didrocks> well, counting at large
 * larsu needs to get into longer distances as well
<didrocks> just looking at the time when leaving and when I arrive
<larsu> yeah, which is enough on that scale
<larsu> unless you're competing
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> 11-12kms/h is enough for me ;)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey larsu!
<pitti> hey hikiko
<didrocks> hey pitti
<hikiko> hello pitti
<tjaalton> how can I restore the launchers on unity panel? it's missing firefox and LO at least
<larsu> morning pitti! wie gehts?
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<larsu> hi seb128 :)
<pitti> larsu: bin viel zu frueh aufgewacht (2:00 argh), aber sonst okay, danke
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<larsu> ooh wie ist das denn passiert?
<pitti> larsu: some stomach revolting, should be mostly harmless though :)
<larsu> pitti: sorry to hear. all the best!
<seb128> dobey, I commented on the apport hook issue, I don't know python well enough to say why the hook is doing doesn't work/if it should work, but the suggested change does fix it
<willcooke> morning all
<larsu> morning willcooke
<larsu> sup?
<willcooke> The sun is shining again!
<larsu> \o/
<larsu> did you leave england?
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> no sun here! rain, give back the sun!
<willcooke> muhahaha
<Laney> ahoy
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 & willcooke
<Laney> how are you?
<willcooke> no bad
<Laney> tidy
<larsu> Laney!
<Laney> ay caramba!
<seb128> good!
<Laney> pitti: hey, I just got a calendar reminder to check on the out of date langpacks (https://udd.debian.org/~laney/less.txt)
<Laney> looks like the export happened
<Laney> also, hey, how's it going :-)
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: yes, I built fresh langpacks last Thu (or Fri?) and they seemed okay
<Laney> feeling good!
<Laney> pitti: so we need to remove those out of date ones now?
<pitti> Laney: yes, I think so; is https://udd.debian.org/~laney/less.txt up to date, or should I refresh this?
<Laney> I just ran the query
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12695701/ are the translation statistics
<pitti> so e. g. -af actually should be there (I cut off at < 5%)
<pitti> wow, why wasn't that built
<Laney> af,am,an,ar all are >5
<pitti> so the log shows it was built, not discarded, and yet it's not there
<pitti> Laney: oh!
<pitti> Laney: building the -touch packages discarded the non-touch ones as well, argh
 * pitti fixifies
 * Laney blinks
 * pitti has a reproducing test case now
<seb128> larsu, you can delete https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/evince/lp1381897/+merge/238538 or mark it as merged, it was proposed against the wrong vcs so didn't get closed on commit/upload but it has been merged for a while
<larsu> seb128: sure thing. done.
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> charles, seems like you lined up a wily landing for indicator-datetime, why not including the other approved changes? (translator comment and no-gdbus-proxy from lars)?
<seb128> darkxst, you might want to review/include https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/lightdm-config/+merge/267279
<pitti> Laney: embarrassing bug.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/revision/547
<pitti> Laney: I'll rebuild the packs now
<Laney> pitti: thanks!
<Laney> It was because touch didn't want these langpacks for some reason?
<Laney> Or they failed the 5% test there but not in Ubuntu?
<Laney> or so
<pitti> Laney: for touch we have a treshold of 70%
<pitti> and TBH we should consider something more than 5% in Ubuntu as well
<pitti> offering a langpack with just 5% coverage feels like a scam, but at the same time we want to motivate translators to see some results
<Laney> Maybe it's motivating to say that you have to achieve x% (for high value of x) to get your translations in the distro
 * Laney is not the best person to give opinions on translations :)
<pitti> 70% sounds fine for touch, which is a confined product, and ignores stuff like gcc or bash translations
<pitti> for ubuntu it should certainly not be that high, but maybe 20%; i. e. you cna translate the desktop, but not the CLI tools
<pitti> problem is, you could also translate nothing but gcc and still get 10% or so :)
<darkxst> seb128, thanks, that one slipped through the cracks
<seb128> darkxst, yw!
<Trevinho> Hi
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<willcooke> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> didrocks: you maybe can give hints for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1502897? Isn't possible what I said (using branch_link to match the series)?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502897 in CI Train [cu2d] "Upstream bug tasks assigned to MPs should be marked as "Fix Committed" after merge" [Medium,Incomplete]
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, what you say make sense
<andyrock> morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<andyrock> everthing linked with GMenuModel seems to leak, crash
<larsu> lol
<Trevinho> :D
<popey> Anyone else got a laptop on 15.10 which has a multi-touch enabled touchpad? Scrolling anything for me scrolls then suddenly triggers alt+tab....
<Trevinho> mine should have it, but I don't get that
<popey> in fact just holding two fingers on it triggers it
<Trevinho> well, not sure I've actually disabled something or, just the driver doesn't work
<popey> it's infuriating
<Trevinho> yeah, I can imagine
<seb128> popey, when did that start?
<seb128> popey, how do I tell if my touchpad does multi touch?
<popey> seb128: dunno, clean install I just did on a machine I haven't run Ubuntu on before
<popey> two fingers swiping up and down should scroll a web page
<seb128> two finger scrolling works here, doesn't open alt-tab
 * popey reboots and prays
<popey> hm thanks.
<popey> reboot -> guest session, still does it.
 * popey googles.
<seb128> popey, do you have a macbook pro?
<seb128> seems similar to bug #1264795
<ubot5`> bug 1264795 in Unity "Alt+Tab Switcher randomly activates itself" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264795
<seb128> alt-tab is a 3 finger tap so maybe there is some driver issue that makes your 2 finger scroll seen as a 3 fingers tap
<popey> seb128: yes
<popey> seb128: good find!
<seb128> :-)
<popey> :( Looks like it's unfixable / unworkaroundable.
<seb128> disable the touchpad
<seb128> but I guess that's not a workaround you like
<popey> that's not really a workaround anyone can use
<popey> "My display doesn't work, disconnect the display" -> uh, okay :)
<seb128> well, if you use your laptop docked it's a practicable workaround
<seb128> in fact I disable the touchpad on my laptop, I hate touchpads
<seb128> I use the nibble in the middle of the keyboard
<seb128> but I take from your reply that it's not a workaround for your usecase
<seb128> sorry I don't have a better suggestion, maybe Trevinho or bregma have some possible hacks...
<didrocks> oh, some sun between 2 heavy rains. While the tests are running in the DC and maybe won't be interrupted this time, time for a run!
<Trevinho> not really unfortunately, I've not been looking much at the touch stuff in the past, I guess bregma is better for that
<bregma> popey, it's the over-sensitive hardware, it's really detecting three touches as you casually caress it
<bregma> it gets a little too excited
<bregma> the only real fix would be to provide a configuration option in Unity to disable the three-touch gesture
<Trevinho> mh, this descriptions look really weird (if you don't think to hardware) :D
<popey> seb128: it is a macbook pro, there is no dock, so no, it's not practical
<Trevinho> mh, yeah, settings are probably the best "wkaround" in this case, not nice but still something that we'd need
<popey> shame :(
<popey> seb128: I disable the touchpad on my x220 too, touchpads are the devils work :)
<seb128> I guess it would be doable to add a ccsm option to users who have such problematic hardware could at least workaround it
<popey> It would ideally be in the mouse section of system settings
<popey> where there's already a "two finger scroll" and "tap to click" option
<seb128> what? the "disable unity gestures"?
<popey> no, flip on and off things that are related
<seb128> well, if that's a real user option
<popey> yeah, this bug is clearly not a affecting a ton of users
<seb128> we are not going to add an UI just for a workaround option
<popey> yeah
<bregma> two-finger scroll and tap to click are provided by the Synaptics touch driver inside X11
<popey> ahh
<bregma> 3- and 4-finger gestures in Unity are internal to Unity
<popey> it's a shame that a 2 year old bug on 5 year old hardware, the solution is "buy a mouse"
<Trevinho> are there updates to those drivers, that might improve things?
<bregma> right-thinking individuals eschew touchpads
<popey> i hear you brother! :)
<popey> shame apple don't add nipples
<bregma> BT mouse for the win, works with the phone too
 * bregma needs more wireless mice to get lost in the clutter
<pitti> Laney: uploading/accepting the missing langpacks now, thanks for spotting!
<pitti> Laney: can you re-run your magic script in a few hours, to check for remaining stragglers?
<seb128> tjaalton, screen rotation/bug #1486920 seems to work now in wily, can you try if you still have the issue?
<ubot5`> bug 1486920 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[regression] 90/270 degree rotation is broken" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486920
<seb128> Trevinho, should bug #1482181 be closed with your recent wily landing?
<ubot5`> bug 1482181 in unity (Ubuntu) "Media keys (ctrl-alt-t, brightness, play/pause) don't work randomly after logging" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482181
<tjaalton> seb128: ah, sure
<popey> Hm, might have a possible workaround.
<Trevinho> seb128: it should, yes
<seb128> Trevinho, can you close it then? ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: sure, I thought it was  another one, i didn't see the duplicate
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<desrt> hi desktop
<willcooke> hi desrt
<Laney> pitti: thank you! will do
<attente> hello
<desrt> morning, attente :)
<seb128> hey desrt attente
<Laney> hi canada!
<Laney> oh yay my bike is fixed
<desrt> Laney: thought of you yesterday when i read that the TTC is installing bike repair shops at 10 subway stations
<desrt> DIY ones with common tools plus stands to park your bike on while you work on it
<Laney> nice
<Laney> I think we have some of those at the university here
<Laney> and there are a few shops, including a record shop for some reason, which have public bike pumps now
<Laney> that one is the best one because it's push button
<Laney> this time I was too lazy to buy a wheel and change it myself :(
<Laney> Downloaded 213351 MiB in 249463s at 875.77 kiB/s.
<Laney> long initial mirror is long
<seb128> just curious but is a full mirror really useful?
<Laney> sbuild doesn't have caching
<seb128> or what situation is it?
<seb128> do you do archive greps?
<Laney> could use an apt-cacher but hey
<seb128> I see :-)
<Laney> now I get to download packages super fast
<seb128> right, it's just that you probably need like 3% of those
<Laney> I probably would have it unpacked if I had enough space
<seb128> on course of a year
<Laney> basically it takes care of itself
<seb128> eating some bandwith and power daily
<seb128> but I guess it's small enough
<willcooke> I've got about 6 Ubuntu machines on my LAN, so I can see that it would help in that situation
 * seb128 doesn't like much the idea of having machines always on though
<Laney> that's why I have the rpi
<seb128> willcooke, depends of "help", you probably download more to keep the mirror uptodate that you would download by upgrading the 6 machines
<willcooke> yeah, maybe
<seb128> like you get to download n*emacs, java, eclipse, kernels you don't use, etc
<seb128> the archive is big and debian/ubuntu do lot of uploads ;-)
<willcooke> when the zombie apocalypse comes I'll still be able to install java
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> it doesn't change enough for me to notice after the initial sync
<Laney> actually I don't even notice that
<Laney> just that I have to use the normal mirrors for a while so builds are slow :P
<tjaalton> so the latest firefox update removed the launcher for good?
<seb128> tjaalton, no
<seb128> tjaalton, maybe you were still having unity running with was buggy with new glib and though .desktop were removed on package upgrades
<seb128> ?
<tjaalton> yes, but didn't come back after a reboot
<seb128> well, why would it
<Laney> that's because it got removed
<Laney> re-add it and it will stay
<tjaalton> ok
<popey> Got another bug for you! :D - just install nvidia-current on my MacBook Pro and now I can't type in my LUKS password. text doesn't go in the box, but over the top of the plymouth splash... http://imgur.com/mlCVqpL
<seb128> unity thinks the file didn't exists anymore and remove it from the config
<tjaalton> I did this once already, for libreoffice too
<seb128> popey, not for us, that's before the desktop even starts to load
<popey> hmmm
<seb128> popey, go to #ubuntu-devel, you want foundations
<seb128> ;-)
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<Laney> this looks funny https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/s/software-properties/20151006_132238@/log.gz
<charles> seb128, because I'm an idiot. do you have the links to those two branches handy?
<seb128> charles, hey
<seb128> charles, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-datetime/dont-use-gdbusproxy/+merge/270081 https://code.launchpad.net/~ricsipontaz/indicator-datetime/fixed-comment-for-translators/+merge/271807
<charles> seb128, thanks :-)
<seb128> charles, and no, you are not an idiot, easy to overlook things with everything good on
<seb128> charles, thanks for including them in the landing ;-)
<charles> seb128, :-)
<Laney> right
<Laney> I need to learn how to use that git rerere thing
<Laney> oh, this seems easy
<andyrock> seb128: the crash you reported with bug #1499133 looks like to #1502551
<ubot5`> bug 1499133 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499133
<andyrock> that latter has been marked as a duplicate of an already fixed glib one
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> andyrock, I mentioned that on the channel when I reported it
<seb128> the apps hit the glib issue
<seb128> but the segfault in u-s-p is older
 * desrt blinks
<seb128> it might just be that applications closing this way trigger the usp issue
<andyrock> what you mean for "closing this way"?
<seb128> andyrock, the glib issue makes e.g piding segfault on start
<seb128> so maybe it's not done yet sending menus over dbus
<seb128> and the incomplement export confuses usp
<seb128> incomplete*
<andyrock> ah ok
<andyrock> makes sense
<andyrock> I'll take a look
<seb128> so the usp issue is less frequent without the apps hitting the glib bug
<seb128> but it's there and it's hit in other cases
<seb128> since it was reported before
<seb128> andyrock, just for the record, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/fb90c5cd261c59daee2e455c7e2445e2787affde
<seb128> bug #1300713
<ubot5`> bug 1300713 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300713
<seb128> andyrock, you probably want to keep that one as reference, it's not mixed with the glib issue
<andyrock> seb128: can I at least mark bug #1499133 as a dup of bug #1300713
<andyrock> ?
<ubot5`> bug 1499133 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499133
<ubot5`> bug 1300713 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300713
<seb128> andyrock, yes ;-)
<seb128> andyrock, you might want to copy my valgrind log over
<andyrock> seb128: likely it's not ups fault but indicator-appmenu
<andyrock> ups does not deal with windows etc
<andyrock> I'll take a look
<andyrock> but menus and indicators are not something that I really understand :D
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe Trevinho can help you
<Trevinho> let me see
<Trevinho> it might be even in unity-gtk-module...
<Trevinho> the stacktrace only mentions gmenumodel, but it might be one of its customers
<seb128> Trevinho, saw the valgrind log?
<seb128> but yeah, could be gtk as well
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, not yet... I gave a quick lock at e.u.c
<Trevinho> look*
<willcooke> hi all
<qengho> Ahem.
<didrocks> hey ho
<larsu> hi hi
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  6 15:30:30 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, hikiko (out), laney, larsu, qengho,
<willcooke> seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<larsu> o/ (but should prepare notes.... uh oh)
<andyrock> \o
<seb128> hey
<desrt> \o
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> no
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> * Reviewing some Marco's branches
<andyrock> * Have a workaround for Hud leaks (basically the idea is to limit the maximum numbers of menus exported)
<andyrock> * Right now reviewing hikiko compiz fix
<andyrock> * Plan to work on ups crash and in the mean while on all the leaks linked with menus
<andyrock> * eof
<attente> sorry, was in a hangout
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> np attente, good timing
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: attente
<attente> spent some time debugging and fixing broken indicator-keyboard tests
<attente> finished popup work for x11, broadway and quartz gdk backends. to-do are win32, mir and wayland backends...
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> attente, was the indicator-keyboard fix ready?
<seb128> I tried it this morning but a local bzr bd still fails to build
<attente> seb128: it was, but it needs merging
<seb128> k, let's discuss it after the meeting
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/manually-set-xdg-runtime-dir/+merge/273451
<seb128> because your branch still fails to build for me
<attente> really?
<attente> oh...
<seb128> yes, but on another error
<seb128> anyway, not a meeting topic
<attente> can you paste me the error after the meeting?
<seb128> sure
<willcooke> thanks chaps
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hi
<desrt> was at openhelp conference for most of last week
<desrt> but i did manage to get some bugfixing type work done while i was there
<desrt> mostly file-monitor stuff, since that's my life story these days :)
<desrt> eof
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: dgadomski
<willcooke> maybe on hols, we can come back if needed
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> ubuntu make:
<didrocks> - we have a new contributor (small but nice contribution on the starting guide requirement to contribute) \o/
<didrocks> - did some pull request reviews
<didrocks> - implemented properly a way for a framework to depend on multiple websites, and implemented a SNI small server for medium tests to test them. Dart framework is the first consumer of it. (now, I can grrr on the sparse SNI documentation in python's world)
<didrocks> - some code refactoring to remove duplication and make creating new frameworks even easier.
<didrocks> - fighting mostly throughout the week with s-jenkins (CI datacenter) being flacky. Sometimes down, sometimes very slow (like now).
<didrocks> - also maybe an update in trusty made jenkins slave quite fragile, tried various strategy to get that better, still not there.
<didrocks> - continue pushing on python 3.4.3 regression (debug the source, reported https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768, push a workaround in a ppa for s-jenkins, answered to people reporting duplicated bugs). Thanks to seb128 for helping pushing, python 3.4.3 is reverted in 14.04 as we speak.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> - get back tests to 100% passing \o/ And added even more tests (raised the code coverage to reach 92%)
<didrocks> - tried (when s-jenkins was available) to debug flackyness in tests. Seems due to the more and more fragile jenkins client (update not happening) as discussed above.
<didrocks> misc:
<didrocks> - handled regression triggered by jayatana and SRU it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jayatana/+bug/1441487. Pinged our java maintainer as we need at some point some proper appmenu integration for java apps. Still gave a way per application to export the menu through jayatana.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1441487 in jayatana (Ubuntu Vivid) "Running any Java program produces messages in the terminal, while rendering many Java applications broken" [Critical,Fix committed]
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks.  Great to hear about new contributors
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> I'll edit hikiko's status to:  bugs
<willcooke> there is more detail if anyone needs it, but it's low down nuts and bolts stuff
<willcooke> sorry hikiko :D
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> HI
<Laney> • Many many queue reviews
<Laney> • Upload random bugfixes to packages (glib, eog, e-d-s, probably others) and some branches for people (e.g. gtk+3.0 dbus-test-runner)
<Laney> • Check packages which are out of date in wily with respect to vivid and fix those (thanks pitti for helping with langpacks)
<Laney> • Help with reviewing/uploading the wallpapers
<Laney> • Some FTBFS fixes from the archive rebuild (variously in Ubuntu, Debian and upstream)
<Laney> • New upstream release of gdk-pixbuf
<Laney> • Update gstreamer stack to 1.6.0 stable release
<Laney> • Write down some DMB things which maybe only lived inside my (or  other members') head (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/KnowledgeBase still needs reviewing)
<Laney> • First (micro) fix to autopkgtest-cloud to make the worker deployable without intervention
<Laney> ☙
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hi
<larsu> - finish some eog work (menubar, fullscreen button, toolbar theming)
<larsu> - some bug fixes: ido, investigate unity accelgrab stuff
<larsu> - geonames: incorporate desrt's suggestions, write docs (yell at gtkdocize)
<larsu> (creating a new little project is *way* too much work)
<larsu> - some other stuff I don't remember right now
<larsu> - also was a bit sick and not at 100% all days
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> hey
<seb128> • updated dkms and cheese apport hooks to stop raising errors
<seb128> • reported python-apt bugs to debian (mostly for error issues impacting oneconf)
<seb128> • rebuild wxwidget2.8 rdepends after rebuilding the lib with gcc5
<seb128> • cleared out old gwibber code from software-center, that was raising some errors and not working
<seb128> • fixed aptdaemon/lintian integration to not complain when trying to install e.g skype or chrome
<seb128> • investigated u-s-d e.u.c report, the touchpad toggle key was not migrated to the new schemas, fixed that
<seb128> • sponsoring (libmbim, libreoffice, chromium, gnome-main-menu, libreoffice-template)
<seb128> • backported libmtp updated devices list from trunk to wily and trusty
<seb128> • reviewed/landed u-s-d bugfixes
<seb128> • fixed ubiquity's apport hook encoding issue
<seb128> • looked at wily archive rebuild output and fixes some ftbfses
<seb128> • debugged/fixed software-center reviews integration to unity not working
<seb128> • gvfs stable update and backported extra bugfix
<seb128> • cleaned out old gwibber code from software-center
<seb128> • removed debug print leftover from notify-osd
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> (seems like a listed gwibber/s-c twice :-/)
<qengho> * Working on Cr grit/gettext translations pump. LP translations are embarassingly stale.
<qengho> * After that, chromium snap, ozone-mir.
<qengho> EOF
<qengho> Hello?
<seb128> qengho, hey
<willcooke> thanks seb128 and qengho
<seb128> somebody is lagging
<willcooke> :D:D
<seb128> unsure if it's me?
<willcooke> I think it's qengho
<seb128> k
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark1
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> hi
<Sweet5hark1> - upstreamed libreoffice-style-elementary finally with some 'git filter-branch --tree-filter'-foo
<Sweet5hark1> - got libreoffice bumped to 5.0.2 in archive
<Sweet5hark1> - tweaked away libreoffice-templates ftbfs
<Sweet5hark1> - some libroffice docviewer consultancy: tea leaf/stack trace reading
<Sweet5hark1> - some launchpad bug grinding
<Sweet5hark1> - some trivial/low-risk libreoffice packaging tweaks for wily still
<Sweet5hark1> - preempting seb128: not pinged the Ubuntu DMB yet
<Sweet5hark1> - some LibreOffice events orga
<Sweet5hark1> EOF
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark1
<willcooke> oh, news in from dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: dgadomski
<willcooke> I have backported a couple of Debian changes to ifupdown to fix bug #1337873. My tests were successful, will share a fix from my ppa to gather more feedback, will prepare a SRU.
<ubot5`> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Precise, Trusty, Utopic - ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<willcooke> He's having connection problems too
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Completely new unity gnome key grabber refactor
<Trevinho> · Test failures fixes
<Trevinho> · Fixed (not small) memory leak + bug in indicator-appmenu happened when pressing Alt to present menus.
<Trevinho> · Cleanup code for ShowMenu in unity (remove useless dbus signals)
<Trevinho> · New compiz, unity, libunity, indicator-appmenu landing
<Trevinho> · Fix wrong scaling of not squared icons (i.e. d-feet) in dash when using HiDPI
<Trevinho> · New round of Autopilot tests fixes
<Trevinho> · Fixed small memory leak in unity panel service when dropdown menu is used
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> :) thanks Trevinho
<tkamppeter> Hi
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - Ubuntu Touch: First test of printing stack on the Nexus 4, installed level 1 printing stack, after small fix it discovers print queues from remote CUPS servers, but still does not print due to some system/network issues.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Removed annoying console output, a sense-less option, and fixed printer maintenance command problem.
<tkamppeter> - cups: Fixed a bug which made system-config-printer's properties dialog and Chromium's print dialog hanging.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<qengho> yay!
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-10-06 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Sprint next week!
<willcooke> debrief from Budapest is ongoing, should have more to tell you all about next week
<tkamppeter> qengho, why "yay"? Because of my phone tests or because I fixed the bug which made the Chromium print dialog hang?
<willcooke> We will probably have a HO on air from the sprint with mhall119 and community folk.  Not sure what form that will take yet, probably me in a meeting room, but if anyone wants to get involved please do
<qengho> Yay, it's not a problem with Chromium's sandbox that I'd have to fix.
<desrt> willcooke: any last minute sprint items of interest?
<seb128> there are enough items on the list for 3 sprints ;-)
<desrt> i meant logistics :)
<andyrock> :D
<willcooke> desrt, not yet, but it's only Tuesday
<qengho> I feel guilty wanting to add another item.
 * andyrock is wondering if I London is cold now
<willcooke> qengho, please add away
 * andyrock is too lazy to google it
 * Trevinho too :P
<willcooke> and then job #1 will be work out who can cover what and parallel what we can, drop what we dont need etc
<willcooke> andyrock, right now it's fine, 18 degrees
<Trevinho> it's 24 here... mh
 * Trevinho brings down jacket...
<willcooke> Trevinho, dude, it's shorts weather
<Trevinho> eheh, yeah, just jocking :)
<willcooke> :D:D
<andyrock> it'8 here
<andyrock> so 18 is fine :D
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> any more business?
<didrocks> nope!
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  6 16:00:37 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-10-06-15.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> and have a good evening :)
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> desrt: I have to get you as my colleague to comment on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755795 please
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 755795 in gio "2.46 considers empty files as octet-stream rather than text (leads to gedit not opening those)" [Normal,Reopened]
<Laney> ... :-)
<Laney> Just close it if you don't like the argument, I can't be bothered to push it too much
<Laney> libreoffice-wiki-publisher?!?!?!
<attente> seb128: what was the error you got?
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: we (Ubuntu and Debian) want to kill it with fire as it relies on apache httpcommons crap that is obsolete and unsupported. Dont want that in a LTS.
<seb128> attente, oh, let me try again
<attente> i know it failed c-i but i think it's because i-k trunk isn't targetted to wily or somthing
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: however checking ppa stats and debian popcorn shows people actually install that. the reasons for that elude my mind. If we kill it and people really want it, there is hope for a reimplementation. Unless that is actively sabotaged, it cant be worse that what is there today ...
<Sweet5hark1> .oO(go away libreoffice-wiki-publisher, or you will be replaced with a small patch to libcmis)
<seb128> attente, (./indicator-keyboard-tests:17755): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_get_type: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<attente> seb128: which test did it fail with?
<seb128> FAIL: indicator-keyboard-test
<attente> libglib2.0-0 version?
<seb128> wily
<attente> 2.46.0-2?
<seb128> 2.46.0-2
<seb128> yes
<seb128> doing "bzr bd" works for you?
<attente> yes
<seb128> :-(
<attente> "bzr bd -- -us -uc -j4"
<seb128> ok, maybe just a local issue
<seb128> we can try to land your changes and see how it goes
<Laney> want a third opinion?
<seb128> Laney, yes please
<attente> it won't land for some reason
<Laney> branch plz
<attente> https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-keyboard/manually-set-xdg-runtime-dir/+merge/273451
<Laney> works in sbuild
<attente> :D
<Laney> ibus criticals though :-o
<attente> D:
<Laney> (indicator-keyboard-service:27527): IBUS-CRITICAL **: ibus_bus_call_sync: assertion 'ibus_bus_is_connected (bus)' failed
<seb128> $ ./indicator-keyboard-tests
<seb128> is that supposed to work?
<attente> i didn't get a critical
<attente> seb128: just ./indicator-keyboard-test
<attente> no s
<seb128> (./indicator-keyboard-tests:19506): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_get_type: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<attente> that should be all make check is running
<attente> what's the full log?
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12697850/
<attente> signal 5?
<attente> Trace/Breakpoint Trap?
<seb128> it's an assert
<seb128> so it hits abort
<attente> oh. right... ha
<attente> seb128: does running indicator-keyboard-service in the source tree work after debian/rules build -j4?
<seb128> I guess so, but it returns directly
<seb128> no error/segfault/abort though
<seb128> oh, that's because I've the user session one
<seb128> works if I stop it
<seb128> but the test is still grumpy
<Laney> make check from the top level?
<attente> why would the user session one affect it?
<seb128> oh, no if I export all the env from that script
<attente> oh
<attente> so it doesn't critical when running the one in tree directly?
<seb128> no
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that bug is nice
<seb128> it aborts because the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is more than 108 chars
<seb128> works fine if I build in /tmp/indicator
<attente> omg
<attente> hahaha
<seb128> not in ~/build/distro/ubuntu/indicator/testbuild
<seb128> your wrapper does set XDG_RUNTIME_DIR in the builddir
<attente> why is there a character limit on it?
<seb128> good question
<seb128> can you reproduce this way?
<attente> i'll give it a shot
<seb128> don't bother much, it's minor
<seb128> going to approve/land your fix
<seb128> if Laney isn't already on it?
<Laney> no
<seb128> k
<attente> yeah. it failed
<attente> it's because it's checking the wayland gdk backend first...
<attente> maybe we should force the backend to X11
<willcooke> dinner time.  g'night all
<Laney> byesie bye
<seb128> good evening!
<andyrock> eod
<andyrock> good evening!
<ayan>  /names
<Trevinho> bye
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, what were the issues with https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+build/8092795 ? (Apparently it failed a couple of times)
<robert_ancell> hi all
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, one random ppa builder thing, and one reoccurring failure due some internal dependency race
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, aha, I know which one you mean
<chrisccoulson> That's a pain
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, btw I am a bit puzzled that you don't push wily builds for nightly/aurora
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, the nspr, nss, ... race
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, I just haven't got round to enabling them. And I'm still not running wily
<chrisccoulson> I should probably upgrade really
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I see just push them regardless imo, tweak the precise packaging ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hehe, sounds about time for a developer ;)
<TheMuso> Morning all.
<attente> night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-07
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, are you doing the gnome-orca 3.16.3 update?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Oh we can do those this late in the cycle?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I can.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah, if it's just stable fixes. It compiled fine here just wasn't sure how to check if anything broken
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok go ahead with the upload then if you have done changelog etc.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok
<TheMuso> I can do it if you aren't that far along.
<TheMuso> ah ok cool.
<robert_ancell> bye all
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko, didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso!
<hikiko> hey TheMuso didrocks ]
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> ça va didrocks ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: still trouble with my stomach, but I at least could sleep a little longer today; hope it'll get better now :)
<didrocks> pitti: I hope your stomach will fix itself sooner rather than later :/
<TheMuso> Hey pitti. Stomach upsets suck, hope you get better soon.
<pitti> I hardly ever get that, but I guess it's mostly harmless
<pitti> thanks!
<TheMuso> Of all the illnesses I've ever had, I think ones relating to the stomach have been my least favourite.
 * TheMuso -> EOD.
<didrocks> see you TheMuso!
<larsu> bonjour!
 * larsu will need to have a word with wollcooke today - sun is gone
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey larsu, seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et larsu ! comment allez-vous ?
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu pitti
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<larsu> hi didrocks and pitti and seb128!
<pitti> seb128: médiocre encore, je vais voir un docteur aujourd'hui; peut-être ubuflu pour l'estomac :)
<seb128> pitti, retape toi bien !
<pitti> seb128: merci !
<hikiko> fiiixed :D
<hikiko> 3d windows on shaders :D
<hikiko> but I need help from mir guys to test in actual gles
<hikiko> did anyone ever run gles2 compiz on desktop?
 * hikiko needs some help to test an algorithm
<seb128> I don't
<Sweet5hark> moin
<larsu> hi Sweet5hark! wie geht's?
<didrocks> morning Sweet5hark!
 * larsu hits gtk-doc with a stick
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> larsu, didrocks, seb128: hey guys
<willcooke> morning all
 * willcooke can't find anything good for team dinner
<willcooke> where good = food style & location & price
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> can't we go where we headed last time?
 * didrocks was quite happy about that place
<willcooke> I thought about that as well, but:
<willcooke> the service was poor, and we had to leave after 2 hours
<willcooke> if you guys are all ok with that, then I am happy to try and book it
<willcooke> I thought the food was great there
 * didrocks doesn't mind, but let's see what others say
<larsu> morning willcooke
<larsu> give me back my sun!
<willcooke> hey larsu
<willcooke> I dont have it
<willcooke> :(
<larsu> I let you have it for ONE day, and you lost it?!  ;)
<willcooke> I left it *right* here yesterday
<willcooke> someone must have taken it
<Laney> hai
<didrocks> hey Laney
<larsu> Laney: perfect timing. Morning :)
<willcooke> There's our culprit
<Laney> AH
<Laney> FOOD CHAT
<larsu> I vote for somewhere else
<larsu> variety and all
<Laney> if we can find somewhere yeah
<Laney> it's london, no need to go to the same place twice!
<larsu> indeed
<Laney> (imho)
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> hey seb128
<Laney> hiya!
<Laney> what's up?
<pitti> hey Laney!
<Laney> hi pitti!
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: better today, thanks
<Laney> oh, I didn't realise you weren't good :(
<pitti> Laney: some stomach trouble, I'll see a doctor today (maybe something wrong with Budapest's tap water, or what not -- I don't know)
 * Laney sends some good rays pitti's way
<Laney> hope there's a quick solution for you
<larsu> so you *do* have the sun
<Laney> ...gamma rays?
<pitti> well, in a way they are :)
<larsu> pitti: all the best!
<pitti> larsu: danke!
<seb128> pitti, do you plan a new apport upload this week?
<seb128> we could do with getting those errors out of e.u.c ;-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, sure!
<seb128> pitti, if you do also please review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu/wily/apport/str_no_decoding/+merge/273076
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> pitti: https://udd.debian.org/~laney/less.txt <- updated, looks like -uz is a real candidate for removal
<Laney> anyone spot something the three remaining packages have in common? :)
<pitti> seb128: that's not completely right yet -- if you don't decode you must use if b'something' in ...
<seb128> Laney, why so much hate for chrisccoulson? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: as it might still be a str or bytes (if there's some garbage in the log)
<pitti> seb128: but that's easy enough, I'll fix it up on merge
<seb128> pitti, danke
<chrisccoulson> what have I done?
<seb128> Laney, or in fact we are supposed to handle the devel serie, so one for qengho?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: error number #1: you left your bed? :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not too bad thanks. How are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems like firefox/tb/oxide are oudated in wily compared to other series
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, that's because people keep doing random uploads without proposing the changes to the bzr branches
<chrisccoulson> pitti, I'm not bad thanks. And you?
<seb128> doookooooo
<chrisccoulson> heh
<pitti> chrisccoulson: okayish, glad to be back from the sprint
<pitti> seb128: "iz gcc bug!" ?
<chrisccoulson> oh, where was your sprint?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in Budapest
<chrisccoulson> ah, nice
<seb128> pitti, no, is uploading without sending back changes to the packaging vcs
<pitti> not that it matters much, it could've been anywhere :)
<seb128> (wha chrisccoulson was mentioning)
<chrisccoulson> This was the change - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/219814387/firefox_41.0%2Bbuild3-0ubuntu1_41.0%2Bbuild3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz. I'm not convinced that should be fixed in Firefox tbh, and I really object to carrying powerpc-specific patches (especially when there's no upstream bug reference. They become just another patch I have to permanently maintain)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just drop it and if somebody complains you can tell them to properly do things next time ;-)
<Laney> best to merge the changelog and say that's what you are doing, and probably talk to the original uploader.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I did, although without realizing it ;)
<Laney> otherwise it looks like you missed the upload and accidentally dropped it
<seb128> haha
<seb128> seems he did
<Laney> :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how far away from London are you now?
<davmor2> seb128: 120miles ish
<seb128> k, not in easy reach to drop by one evening for a beer
<seb128> shame
<seb128> hey davmor2
<chrisccoulson> seb128, davmor2, I think it's a bit less than that now. I moved house
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I know you moved, that's why  I was asking ;-)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: ah fair enough I was going by the solihull address
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: where did you move to?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's about ~100 miles
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, I moved to bourne in lincolnshire. Near to my mum :)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: less convenient for trains and airport but much nicer views I imagine :)
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, yeah, there's certainly a lot less around here. But I'm right on the far south-east corner of town. There's trees opposite my house, and beyond that it's just fields for miles
<chrisccoulson> The views are fairly boring though - the fens are a bit flat
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: not as boring as the house opposite though right :)
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, it has one advantage - houses are much cheaper than solihull :)
<Laney> went through stamford on the train at the weekend
<Laney> seems pleasant
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I think the only place more expensive is London isn't it as areas go
<pitti> seb128: oh, I see add_installation_log, that already does decode('UTF-8', 'replace') -- so that's fine
<seb128> pitti, right
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah, I'm not far from stamford
<Laney> yeah that's why I mentioned it :P
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: more import is how is the broadband?
<chrisccoulson> davmor2, it's ok - I'm about 200m from the cabinet, which they upgraded with fibre a week or so before I moved in.
<chrisccoulson> So I get pretty much ~80Mbps
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: ah so not too bad then
<chrisccoulson> We're quite lucky here - we've benefited from government funding for the fibre rollout, and the rollout plans are all public (through http://onlincolnshire.org/) so I had an idea when our cabinet was going to be upgraded before I moved
<Laney> pitti: did you see the comment about the uz langpacks?
<pitti> Laney: no, I didn't; sorry, missed it
<Laney> pitti: ok, well - they are the only leftover one :)
<pitti>   uz    11076 (4%) discarded
<pitti> Laney: yes, sounds plausible
<pitti> Laney: removing, thanks for tracking this!
<pitti> Laney: why does this duplicate everything?
<Laney> pitti: WDYM?
<pitti> Laney: https://udd.debian.org/~laney/less.txt has two lines for every langpack
<pitti> not that it matters that much, but I figure this is an ongoing check
<pitti> Laney: removed
<Laney> it's just an SQL query, so probably it has two rows on the vivid side
<Laney> i.e. in updates and proposed
<Laney> thanks!
<seb128> larsu, would you fancy looking to a theme issue? in software-center, the install bars in the "in progress" section are orange with a grey rectangle in the middle
<seb128> (also spinner are weirdly centered but that's  probably a bug in s-c)
<andyrock> morning guys
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock
<larsu> seb128: Trevinho is on the theme now
 * larsu at least tries
<seb128> lol
<seb128> is it taking?
<larsu> taking?
<seb128> is it taking off?
<seb128> trying to make Trevinho owning the theme
<larsu> yes!
<larsu> I just need to convince enough people while he's still sleeping
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> he doesn't see old pings anyway :P
<seb128> it's troll Trevinho day!
<seb128> that's what you get for working at night and sleeping while others troll ;-)
<andyrock> ahahahha
<larsu> probably he's trolling us while we're asleep as well
<andyrock> I forgot to sleep today :D
<seb128> don't do that too many days in a row
<larsu> seb128: themining of that whole app is ... offf
<larsu> buttons not linked, no frames around the "tab" buttons
<seb128> larsu, :-(
<larsu> seb128: that eog bug.... I *just* added the menu bar
<larsu> and people already complain its missing stuff :)
<larsu> *it's
<seb128> yeah for users ;-)
<larsu> anyway, this is not happening for W - it's waiting on some gtk work desrt and I want to do in London next week
<seb128> k, I don't think it's important
<seb128> feel free to unassign as well
<larsu> I agree
<larsu> primary purpose of this app is to look at images
<seb128> if you want to keep your buglist a reflect of things you are working on
<seb128> right
<larsu> there's a million other ways to open it in another app
<seb128> I don't even know why people need an open with in eog
<larsu> (one of which is right-click)
<seb128> they can do that from nautilus
<larsu> yeah
<larsu> or the app itself
<seb128> wontfix?
<larsu> we can have it easily next cycle
<larsu> and I don't think it hurts
<seb128> k
 * larsu comments
<seb128> bug #1479054 is a theme issue right?
<ubot5`> bug 1479054 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Shuffle and repeat buttons pressed state does not visually differ from unpressed state" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479054
<larsu> yes, likely
<seb128> hum, yeah, same issue in nautilus with the list/icon mode buttons
<seb128> and adwaita does it better
<larsu> indeed, I've never liked our dark buttons
<larsu> way too hard to see their states
<seb128> oh, I'm using the light theme
<seb128> but from your comment I guess the dark one has the same issue ;-)
<larsu> oh. indeed :D
<seb128> I sometime forget that I'm not using the default theme :p
<larsu> also not the default language
<seb128> that I can fix!
<larsu> by changing the default language of Ubuntu, and not the one on your system, right?
<seb128> indeed!
<ogra_> seb128, nah, to late ... to fix it for future products you should have joined the snappy team to make sure it uses the right one from the start :P
<larsu> not sure I'd find the terminal anymore if you do that
<larsu> sorry can't work
<larsu> don't know what this "Le Terminale" app is
<seb128> keybinding is the same
<seb128> and Trevinho fixed the keybinding handling
<seb128> so you should be safe
 * larsu doesn't use keybindings to start apps
<seb128> you don't want to use code Trevinho wrote, right? ;-)
<larsu> unless you count <Super>Term as a keybinding
<larsu> seb128: I use it all the time for brightness/volume ;)
<seb128> the poor Trevinho is going to wake up wondering why he got so many pings during the night
<larsu> he'll only see the last one (if that)
<seb128> well at least he's not doing the attente way
<seb128> getting notifications on his phone for IRC pings
<larsu> in the middle of the night
<larsu> because timezone
<seb128> yeah
<larsu> I hope you didn't wake him up just now :D
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I need to learn to do it like Laney
<seb128> add some well placed _
<seb128> L_aney
<Laney> L/-\ney
<larsu> Cru$her
<larsu> background of software center also seems off to me
<larsu> "What's new" "Help (mate-user-guide)" — err, thanks!
<seb128> well that's probably what's new in the archive (as package recently added)
<seb128> but yeah, might not be the best to suggest
<larsu> clearly
<willcooke> stupid window focus
<larsu> Laney: pretty sure upstream doesn't care about gtkcalendar
<Laney> push it then!
<larsu> I thought about that
<larsu> but I want someone to review this
<larsu> if I broke something existing, people will be mad
<larsu> (for right reasons)
<Laney> who, if nobody cares?
<larsu> it's being used in a lot of places still
<larsu> but noone cares about changing its behaviour
<larsu> (that u was for u, Laney)
<Laney> uUu
<larsu> I'll try pinging someone after lunch
<larsu> which is what I'm going to now :)
<Laney> I believe in your ability to handle it
<Laney> !!!
<Laney> lunch well
<larsu> :)
<larsu> thanks
<davmor2> willcooke: dell xps 13 on wily any idea what would stop the cursor resizing like it does on 14.04 with the dell install?
<davmor2> willcooke: I have the icons scaled nicely but still a tiny cursor :)
<willcooke> davmor2, xps13 is intel gfx right?
<davmor2> willcooke: yeap
<willcooke> I don't know how the cursor gets resized.. is it a compiz plug in perhaps?  hikiko any ideas?
<seb128> I doubt it's compiz
<willcooke> davmor2, how and where do you resize it on 14.04?
<davmor2> willcooke: I have the scaling set to 2 as it was on the original install, so the icons are the same kinda size as on my 1080p system but the cursor is still tiny let me grab a screen shot
<davmor2> willcooke: system settings → screen display the slider on the bottom
<davmor2> willcooke: on the 4k xps for the install it was slid to 2.0 which is what I have done on wily
<davmor2> hrmmm doesn't even show on screenshot that's not good
<willcooke> no it wont
<davmor2> willcooke: ubuntu phone to the rescue
<popey> wat
<willcooke> hrm, so it doesn't resize the cursor on my 14.04 machine, and I didn't think it would anyway
<willcooke> so I'm surprised it does on yours
<willcooke> seb128, have you seen the scaling of the mouse pointer?
<davmor2> willcooke: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/xps-cursor-issue.jpg
<willcooke> davmor2, that's pretty much what I was expecting to see.
<willcooke> but it does work on 14.04 for you?
<seb128> davmor2, willcooke, there is a cursor-size gsettings key and there is a bug which seems to make things not pick config changes
<davmor2> willcooke: this is the xps default install so I assume that dell may of tinkered with it, let me reinstall it and I can take a screenshot there too
<seb128> going to try a fix
<Trevinho> willcooke: in theory the cursor should scale, but it doesn't unless you restart compiz...
<Trevinho> willcooke: because we need to change something in order to make it to reload the mouse settings...
<willcooke> ahh
<seb128> Trevinho, do you write the cursor-size key?
<Trevinho> I did
<willcooke> davmor2, out of interest, did you log out and back in since you changed the setting?
<davmor2> willcooke: yeap
<willcooke> then it's broken
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> davmor2, mind logging a bug with your screenshot?
<davmor2> willcooke: it was working and now isn't not sure when it broke though
<davmor2> willcooke: sure
<willcooke> thanks
<Trevinho> well actually the resizing is done by both unity that says to unity settings daemon to resize... But it doesn't resize the one is using by itself
<seb128> davmor2, you can try to change gsetttings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size
<davmor2> seb128: sure 1 second
<Trevinho> that's what we change in unity
<Laney> that was 1.0 for me
<Laney> on scaling-factor 2
<willcooke> I just got to pop to the shops, brb
<seb128> Laney, what was 1.0?
<seb128> com.canonical.Unity.Interface cursor-scale-factor
<seb128> ?
<Trevinho> weird
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ why that key?
<Laney> yes that key
<Trevinho> seb128: cause we need to remember what was the scaling set, and leave to the user the ability to override it. As we managed the gnome one
<davmor2> seb128: does that mean I'm trying to set the wrong setting?
<seb128> davmor2, dunno
<seb128> I don't understand why unity is duplicating keys
<Trevinho> int cursor_size = std::round(default_cursor_size.GetInt32() * point_scaling * cursor_scale_);
<seb128> Trevinho, what key should change for the config to be applied?
<Trevinho> where...
<Trevinho> unsigned integer_scaling = std::max<unsigned>(1, scale);
<Trevinho>     double point_scaling = scale / static_cast<double>(integer_scaling);
<Trevinho> seb128: we need to have a local setting in order to know what's the actual scaling requested by user, otherwise we can't figure out by just looking that the value set on gnome
<Trevinho> It's all done here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12703678/
<seb128> let's try https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=d4a833907f5ef0ef1e59b69faafb60293cc191d2 as well
<Trevinho> seb128: so (I missed the request while writing) to change the config, you need to change the scaling factor from unity, or it will overwrite it...
<davmor2> seb128: Is there a way to get a  list of all the keys?  If so I will install 14.04 and get the list there and then do a fresh 15.10 and then we will have a comparison to work from does that make sense?
 * Trevinho looks
<seb128> davmor2, gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, nice. yes I guess we need that
<Trevinho> not sure it will fix things for compiz though, but still
<Trevinho> I had this in my list of things to study
<davmor2> seb128: and the same for com.canonical.Unity.Interface too I guess right?
<seb128> yes
<davmor2> seb128: right I'll hit it straight after lunch then the at least we can compare
<desrt> good morning desktop!
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<didrocks> time for desert btw
<desrt> good timing!
<didrocks> exactly ;)
<desrt> you'll be happy to know i'm pushing L9 :)
<seb128> hey desrt
<didrocks> ahah, crazy dude!
<desrt> hi seb :)
 * desrt has 2'120'670/2'400'000 and is nearing the gold badge requirement
<desrt> didrocks: how far did you play this?
<didrocks> desrt: not really, like a month in winter and not everyday, so not at your level for sure ;)
<desrt> for me there are two interesting statistics in the game
<desrt> sojourner: 22 days   (i've been playing for 22 days)
<desrt> trekker: 175km
<desrt> i like this :)
<desrt> ~8km per day
<didrocks> interesting, you have the number of kilometers counted
<desrt> this is one of the badges
<desrt> next level is gold at 300km
<desrt> probably i'll hit this one next, or the glyph hacking badge
<didrocks> desrt: the issue at the time was like there were like 15 portals at most in Lyon
<desrt> ah
<desrt> ya.  that's pretty crap
<didrocks> so, you had to travel a lot :)
 * didrocks submitted a lot of them
<desrt> for me there are 15 portals within about 2 minutes walk :)
<desrt> and probably about 1000 (no joke) within 15 minutes
<didrocks> heh, I'm still sad about the number of duplication there is nowdays
<desrt> very few dupes here.  in fact, i can't say that i've noticed a single one.
<didrocks> duplicate*
<desrt> playing in toronto is completely insane
<desrt> nothing last more than a few hours :)
<desrt> i have ~5-6 couchhacks depending on which particular random noise hits my GPS at any given time and i've been able to maintain this cluster for a couple of days now (with the help of kat and dave)
<desrt> but other than that.... everything in downtown is really up for grabs at any time
<desrt> looks like lyon got a lot more interesting, too :)
<didrocks> yeah, so having too many portals made the game less interesting IMHO
<didrocks> the fact that you own a place makes it better for defending
<desrt> it's not too many portals that's the problem -- it's too many players
<desrt> there are probably ~10-20 people who live/work in this area
<desrt> who all think they ought to own it :)
<desrt> it's also in a city block with 3 major transit lines of 3 out of the 4 sides :)
<desrt> so you get a lot of drive-by zapping from people on trams and such
<didrocks> heh, nice :)
<desrt> oh look.  someone is currently taking out my stuff in allen gardens.
<desrt> oh well :p
<desrt> i deployed that stuff yesterday afternoon.  i'm surprised it lasted this long :)
 * desrt grabs a coffee and a text editor instead
<cyphermox> is it a known issue that notify-osd notifications in lightdm are completely black, unreadable?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> cyphermox, known yes, but I don't think anyone looked at that yet
<cyphermox> is there a bug number?
<seb128> though I suppose it's probably a new-gtk type of issue
<seb128> cyphermox, bug #1473269
<ubot5`> bug 1473269 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Wily login screen shows an all black notification bubble" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473269
<willcooke> It only seems to be before log-in for me.  Once I log in they work ok.  Same for you cyphermox?
<cyphermox> yep
<willcooke> oh, yes, bug clearly says "at login screen"
<seb128> willcooke, right, why I guess is "without a compositor"
<davmor2> seb128: right grabbed the files do you want me to throw them into a bug against something if so what?
<seb128> davmor2, well, if you have an issue you think is a bug report it against unity with the current behaviour/what you expect and the configs
<davmor2> seb128: will do
<willcooke> larsu, did you lose your vol up/down blips too?
<seb128> he at least mentioned issues with those sound when remapping the keys
<larsu> willcooke: no?!
<larsu> *blip* *blip* *blip*
<seb128> larsu, I though you mentioned a fun bug/code effect
<larsu> ah seb128 is right - but it was my fault, I had sound effects turned off completely
<seb128> like if you remap vol up/down the sound is still played with the multimedia keys even if they don't change it
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> well maybe willcooke has too?
<didrocks> I have what seb128 said
<willcooke> don't think so, this is on my test machine which is vanilla W
<didrocks> says*
<seb128> willcooke, maybe your sound effect are muted like larsu had?
<didrocks> but even after a dconf reset
<didrocks> on the remapping
<didrocks> oh right, my sound effects are muted as well
 * didrocks doesn't remember doing this
<larsu> systems settings / sound / Sound effects
<willcooke> wut
<willcooke> same
<seb128> there you go
<didrocks> larsu: did you remember muting them?
<didrocks> willcooke: same question ^
<didrocks> I seriously don't
<willcooke> no
<willcooke> I'm going to re-install from the daily image and see if it's the same
<larsu> I don't remember doing that either ...
<larsu> maybe it's a default?!
<willcooke> I'll reinstall and see what happes
<willcooke> happens
<larsu> desrt: do you have a second for this? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756134
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 756134 in gobject "Segmentation fault on calling g_simple_action_group_add_action with bad action constructor call" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<larsu> I hate when small patches like this lie around forever
<davmor2> willcooke, Trevinho, seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1503699
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503699 in Unity "HIDPI scaling not effecting cursor" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> davmor2: I think we had one already
<seb128> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> Trevinho: meh I added all the docs there but feel free to link it to another :)
<Trevinho> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1295445
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1295445 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cursor size is not updated on HiDPI at intermediate UI scale levels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> well better https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1359211
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1359211 in unity (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor tiny when hovering unity elements in high DPI mode" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> Trevinho: okay pick one bug and lets link them all to that one
<willcooke> larsu, attente - could one of you add this to your list:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/1473269
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1473269 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Wily login screen shows an all black notification bubble" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> It needs to be fixed before release
<seb128> it's a gtk 3.16 on non compositor issue
<seb128> (ld preloading old gtk fixes it)
<seb128> it does it under wmaker as well
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749637 seems to have hints
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 749637 in Backend: X11 "No transparency in other window managers with compositor." [Normal,New]
<attente> i can try bisecting it
<larsu> woah I just had a weird deja vu
<seb128> "think it's because rgba is not enabled when the window manager doesn't support _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS. This happens since 3.16."
<larsu> read the bug
<larsu> then irc
<larsu> seb said the exact same thing
<seb128> lol
<larsu> attente: I'm on it
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<larsu> seb128: ya I guess this is it
<larsu> seb128: I wanted to remove that for a long time, but am still blocked by Trevinho
<larsu> ah wait, that can't be it
<larsu> we also don't have frame extents in compiz/unity
<seb128> well it's not csd windows in any case since it's notify-osd bubbles
<larsu> right, and not gtkwindow
<larsu> seb128: but we have compositing in the greeter, no?
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> we don' thave a wm there
<larsu> but transparency used to work, no?
<seb128> it did
<seb128> it worked under wmaker as well
<seb128> and still does it if you ldpreload old libgtk
<larsu> what's old for you?
<larsu> 3.14?
<seb128> I guess it could be attente's bisect of the week :p
<seb128> I tried 3.12 because I had an old copy handy on disk
<larsu> weird
<seb128> I could try 3.14 if that's useful
<attente> lol, sure
<Laney> 07/10 15:06:49 <attente> i can try bisecting it
<Laney> HAHA
<willcooke> feels like we should have a special section in the weekly news for "Attente's bisect of the week"
<didrocks> attente, *ZE* bisecter
<willcooke> didrocks, live session has normal volume blips
<willcooke> probably aliens
<didrocks> willcooke: really weird, I wonder if it's not another package or race creating this
<didrocks> because if we are 3 thinking not having changed that… and it did change…
<willcooke> I'll install and play around
<attente> :D
<didrocks> (personnaly, I prefer it off TBH, but that's personal taste ;))
<willcooke> :)
 * larsu wonders how he can reproduce this problem without installing all the time
<willcooke> larsu, a hacky method might be to use snapshots of a virtual machine
<willcooke> *on
<larsu> hm, right
<seb128> larsu, what problem? the gtk one?
<larsu> ya
<seb128> installing what?
<seb128> just jhbuild and LD_PRELOAD?
<larsu> well yeah, but I need to restart the greeter all the time, right? (and log out..)
<seb128> not if you work under wmaker
<seb128> which is what I would do
<seb128> stop compiz, start wm
<larsu> oh really?
<seb128> or icewm or whatever wm you like that's not a compositor
<seb128> yeah, that was part of the deja vu things I wrote :p
<seb128> wmaker (I assume any session without compositor) has the same issue
<larsu> this is true indeed
<larsu> hm, compiz restarts itself
<seb128> stop compiz?
<larsu> oh wow this is awesome
<seb128> I think it's an upstart session job
<larsu> unity7 is, yeah
<larsu> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<larsu> I've got the best desktop now
 * larsu needs to play with this before working on this bug
<seb128> lol
<larsu> it's got buttons in all the corners
<seb128> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/linux.png that was my desktop at school!
<seb128> I really liked the dock icons on the right, they were big enough to get useful content ;-)
<larsu> haha
<larsu> nice
<didrocks> seb128: ok, at least, the python SRU didn't break requests + ssl this time
<seb128> didrocks, new SRU? or security update?
<didrocks> security update
<larsu> so ... the blur only works when compiz is running
<larsu> I guess we just want opaque background on the greeter then?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's how it was before
<willcooke> wfm
<larsu> hm, I never noticed that :)
<willcooke> who does syncing of tzdata-latest from Debian?
<larsu> Laney
<larsu> (me guesses, of course)
<seb128> willcooke, we are uptodate
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/1503560
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503560 in tzdata (Ubuntu) "Turkey delays winter time to 8th of November 04:00" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> yeah, that's not the most annoy part
<seb128> we have time before november
<willcooke> ah, so that can just come in to W after release and it'll be sorted
<seb128> willcooke, right but http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/10/02/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:22
<seb128> unsure how much of an issue that is though
<seb128> willcooke, to note that debian didn't do the 2015g update yet
<seb128> so we have nothing to sync
<seb128> seems usually infinity does the update, since it needs to go to stable branches as well
<willcooke> I see, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
 * willcooke stops poking around at random bugs
<seb128> willcooke, you might ask to infinity if he's going to handle that update
<seb128> that would be useful, since Norfolk changes took action on sunday
<willcooke> http://cdn.meme.am/instances/64673788.jpg
<seb128> which means some users might have a wrong tz data
<willcooke> seb128, ack, will do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> larsu, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jqJ_QZD5EbE/TxH98_IH5tI/AAAAAAAAARc/ZBRp25GG41k/s1600/new_email.png
<larsu> thanks :)
<Laney> 07/10 15:37:45 <aurel32> adsb: I have uploaded tzdata-2015g to wheezy and jessie
<Laney> how about that
<attente> ok... i have a good and a bad
<larsu> attente: I said I was on it
<seb128> Laney, good ;-) we still need somebody to do the SRUs/security updates through old series
<larsu> attente: gtk_widget_set_opacity() ?
<Laney> probably the person who always does them will do
<Laney> :-)
<attente> larsu: haven't bisected that far yet. you have the commit already?
<larsu> attente: I think it's 4cf6edda5
<larsu> even though that's a bit early
<larsu> attente: it is
<larsu> ha! thinking > bisecting
 * larsu drinks an espresso
<attente> larsu: you win this round...
<larsu> attente: you've won a lot before ;)
<larsu> problem is I don't really know why this commit is a problem :/
<seb128> larsu, maybe try asking mclasen if he has an idea?
<seb128> or Company
<larsu> ya
<seb128> Trevinho, davmor2, willcooke, with the u-s-d fixes from https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/xsettings-fixes-backport/+merge/273710 the cursor is doubled for new windows when setting scaling to 2, but yeah some parts are only fixed after a compiz restart
<willcooke> thanks seb128. What's the next steps?  Trevinho do you need to make some changes as well?
<davmor2> cyphermox: did you say the new animals should be in the slide show on today's daily is still monkey and in yelp too
<Laney> yelp is docs team
<attente> the recent kernel breaks my graphics...
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, I haven't done the upload
<cyphermox> perhaps I should do it today, so it doesn't get forgotten
<didrocks> have a good evening guys!
<davmor2> Laney: yeah but it's fun to blame cyphermox for everything ;)
<Laney> agreed
<Laney> but if you want to try to nudge them I suggest mailing their list :-)
<davmor2> Laney: I think cyphermox said there was a package already
<attente> hi, has anyone cross compiled gtk+3.0 for armhf? i'm getting missing build-depends in a wily armhf schroot
<seb128> ok, I'm done reviewing g-s-d plugins changes from git that are worth backporting
<seb128> sorry for the mps spam
<seb128> dobey, oh, I couldn't land the ubuntuone-client-data fixes through CI since the vcs isn't set up for that (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging)
<dobey> huh?
<seb128> dobey, I think it's basically adding a .bzr-builddeb dir and bootstraping and giving CI the right to commit
<dobey> no
<seb128> dobey, seems like it was landing by autolanding before, not CI train
<dobey> it is set up to land via CI train
<seb128> weird
<dobey> is something complaining?
<seb128> dobey, I tried to do a landing this morning and the changelog included all the commit since 1 it looked like
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging states that you need a "  * Automatic snapshot from revision <rrrr> (bootstrap)"
<seb128> in the changelog to bootstrap
<seb128> also Mirv said that you need a .bzr-builddeb
<seb128> which it doesn't have
<dobey> no we don't need a .bzr-builddeb
<seb128> k
<dobey> what silo is it in?
<seb128> I did abondon the silo
<seb128> since Mirv suggested that the project needs bootsrapping
<dobey> oh, well that makes it hard for me to see what the problem is
<seb128> dobey, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-1-build/123/console
<dobey> it was bootstrapped like 21 months ago
<seb128> was the jenkins job
<dobey> ./apport/source_ubuntuone-client-data.py:20:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<dobey> that's why it failed to build
<seb128> wait
<seb128> I fixed that
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-1-build/124/console
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> dobey, it generated https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-1-build/124/artifact/ubuntuone-client-data_content.diff
<seb128> see the changelog
<seb128> oh
<dobey> how was the silo configured?
<seb128> wily landing
<seb128> dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/486
<dobey> ok, that's a weird bug in ci train
<seb128> I should maybe have landed it with the buggy changelog
<dobey> ah
<dobey> yes
<seb128> but I assumed that it would not make the release team reviewer want to approve it
<dobey> so the problem is that the version in wily was from before the changes were made so it would work in ci train
<dobey> and ci train has a bug that causes it to generate insane changelog messages like that :(
<seb128> I guess we can manually upload/commit to trunk and next landing is going to be fine?
<dobey> i can't say if that would be true or not
<dobey> unless the bug in ci train code gets fixed, possibly not
<dobey> i guess i could manually land your changes and do an upload and try
<seb128> that would be great ;-)
<Trevinho> willcooke: yes, there's something to do in unity also... Or probably compiz. I've gave a look, but it needs more study
<willcooke> ack. thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> g'night all
<dobey> seb128: ok, merged the changes to u-c-d trunk, and just uploaded (i think, been a long time since i've dput anything to archive)
<seb128> dobey, thanks! upload seems fine, it's in the queue, though it has some changes not documented in the changelog, let's see in the reviewer complain about those
<dobey> seb128: "* Automatic snapshot (bootstrap)" entry covers that i think ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-08
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<RAOF> Hey hikiko!
<RAOF> Did you manage to get compiz to use gles?
<hikiko> hi RAOF !
<hikiko> not yet :/ I built unity & nux with gles2 but I can't run them properly
<duflu> Huh. It was working perfectly back in 2012. But I forget the details :)
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> fortunately gles2 is a subset of opengl2 so, I can at test it works at least
<duflu> Or was that just EGL?....
<hikiko> but I'd like to be able to run it
<duflu> Oh, yes it was GLES. I remember the VertexBuffer hack and friends
<duflu> Sam liked to call it "modern" GL. Even though it's no more modern than full OpenGL, and significantly more limited
<hikiko> yes that's what I am doing today :) converting fixed function to shaders
<hikiko> to vertex buffers*
<hikiko> sorry
<hikiko> GL_QUADS to triangles...
<hikiko> :p
<duflu> hikiko: Oh I see. We got sloppy somewhere in Compiz and forgot to keep supporting it
<RAOF> Well, it's much more like GL 3.0 than old GL.
<hikiko> yes, I wonder why they remove and remove features from opengl though
<RAOF> You can't use any of the fixed-function support in a 3.0 context.
<RAOF> Because the hardware that the fixed-function support was providing an interface to no longer exists.
<duflu> hikiko: For more limited devices (e.g. mobile)
<RAOF> duflu: No, actually for more powerful devices :)
<duflu> RAOF: "OpenGL for Embedded Systems (OpenGL ES or GLES) is a subset[2] of the OpenGL computer graphics rendering application programming interface (API) for rendering 2D and 3D computer graphics such as those used by video games, typically hardware-accelerated using a graphics processing unit (GPU). It is designed for embedded systems like smartphones, computer tablets, video game consoles and PDAs. "
<hikiko> maybe some features are difficult to implement for example display lists might need a lot of memory
<RAOF> duflu: Right, but OpenGL 3.0 *also* loses all the fixed-function stuff, and *that's* for more powerful devices.
<RAOF> GL 3.0 looks a lot more like GLES 2.0 than GL 2.0
<hikiko> true
<duflu> hikiko: Yes, phones (particularly old phones) have tiny brains
<duflu> Newer ones don't though. They're much more powerful than the desktops of a few years ago
<hikiko> yes
<duflu> hikiko: BTW I think alf wrote VertexBuffer originally
<hikiko> basically, I won't use it because the shader will only run in GLES2 case (it performs a slower fake clipping in pixel shader because gles doesnt have any way to do clipping in view space) so, I'll use the fixed function everywhere in the plugin and just use a float* varray in gles2
<hikiko> I would use the opengl plugin classes if I had to port the whole plugin to GLES2
<duflu> hikiko: GLES does have scissors still. I used it in the GLES port which is why we can still switch workspaces (Ctrl+Alt+left/right)
<hikiko> scissors is for 2d clipping, I want to fake the clipping of the 3d windows that now is performed in viewing space
<duflu> hikiko: Oh yeah. I remember those bugs now (you've been updating recently)
<hikiko> so what I ve done and works is to calculate in the pixel shader which pixels would correspond to vertices that would be clipped in view space
<hikiko> and discard them
<hikiko> the visual effect is the same
<hikiko> but it's slower
<duflu> Cool
 * duflu needs to see the outside world for a little while
<hikiko> so there's no point to use that trick everywhere only in gles2 devices where there's no alternative :)
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> enjoy your day duflu
<hikiko> evening *
<duflu> hikiko: Thanks. And good luck
<hikiko> thanks :)
 * RAOF wonders why you need to clip verticies in view space. Can't you just draw them, and if they're outside of view space they'll get discarded?
<duflu> RAOF: Because sometimes you want the clipping line to be in the middle of the screen
<RAOF> Fair chop.
<RAOF> You are in a QMaze of Qthings, all reimplementing the STL with slightly different names and subtly different behaviour.
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<pitti> bonjour mes amis français !
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: viel besser, danke!
<seb128> great!
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning seb128
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> Laney, good! you?
<Laney> great
<Laney> beer festival tomorrow :-)
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> what is up homie?
<didrocks> nothing special ;) yourself? Getting ready for beer festival?
<Laney> stretching the liver
<willcooke> I've got a mini beer festival tomorrow with aquarius \o/
<willcooke> in that there is a beer festival on at the local pub, not just going out drinking beer
<Laney> http://beerfestival.nottinghamcamra.org/Assets_pdf/BF2015_Beer_Prog_Notes.pdf
<willcooke> Blue Monkey is good, that's a regular at ours
<Laney> ya
<Laney> they are near here
<Laney> got a pub at canning circus
<willcooke> oh nice!"
<willcooke> Laney, there is a Brew Dog pub somewhere around Kings Cross which does food (I'm told) if you fancy it next week?
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I think I won't go further for now (the real coverage is more like 94% because some code are ran for i386 on another machine but not consolidated): https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/1950/label=ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/artifact/html-coverage/index.html :)
<Laney> willcooke: haha
<Laney> I'm sure the food is what you're going for ;-)
<didrocks> time to cut a release!
<willcooke> natch
<Laney> but yeah
<pitti> didrocks: wow, that looks awesome!
<Laney> I am up for that if true
<pitti> didrocks: what's ftp_adapter?
<willcooke> didrocks, nice!
<didrocks> pitti: streaming support for python requests module (done by a contributor). I didn't push too much on testing it, but that should be doable (just delayed for now)
<willcooke> Laney, Ohhhhh... https://www.brewdog.com/bars/uk/two-bit
<willcooke> popey, ^^^^
<Laney> do they do real food?
<Laney> cereal killer is probably nearby... :)
<willcooke> Laney, it got burned down
<willcooke> oh, "down" might be an overstatement
<willcooke> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/sep/27/shoreditch-cereal-cafe-targeted-by-anti-gentrification-protesters
<Laney> haha
<Laney> yeah I saw that
<seb128> lol
<seb128> https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen
<seb128> "Volkswagen detects when your tests are being run in a CI server, and makes them pass."
<Laney> wouldn't say no to a curry if brewdog doesn't do real food
<Laney> complainers can get steak themselves another day :P
<willcooke> Laney, they say the do a "range" of food.  I think a sausage roll and a scotch egg probably don’t count as dinner in your book though.
<seb128> liquid dinner?
<willcooke> There was a decent curry house popey and I went to after msm's leaving do which is walking distance from the hotel.
<willcooke> seb128, ha, that VW thing is excellent
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> ahah https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen/blob/master/index.js#L18
<willcooke> HAHAHAH!
<willcooke> oh, team dinner is getting booked today.  There will be steak
<seb128> willcooke, the place at the corner of bluefin is alright, if we don't find anything else
<didrocks> I like that the guy has tests to check that failing the tests are working :)
<seb128> didrocks, hehe
<larsu> good ... aehm ... morning?!
<pitti> hey larsu -- Maaahlzeit! :-)
<didrocks> hey larsu
<larsu> hihi
<willcooke> morning larsu
<Laney> hi larsu
<Laney> too many pink killers yes?
<seb128> hey larsu
<davmor2> willcooke: sausage roll, scotch egg and plenty of liquid bread
<larsu> this is fun I should rise late more often :D
<larsu> morning pitti didrocks willcooke Laney seb128!
<willcooke> davmor2, :)
<willcooke> davmor2, breakfast of champions
<larsu> Laney: no pink killer involved
<Laney> man my quads feel all tight still
<didrocks> willcooke: is it the usual "thursday for team dinner"?
<larsu> Laney: but maybe (maybe!) the one or other alcoholic beverage
<Laney> they were like this yesterday but I assumed it was due to riding after being off the bike for a week
<davmor2> Laney: wear looser jeans
<Laney> but that should be better now?
<seb128> didrocks, do we usually have those on thursday?
 * seb128 never noticed
<willcooke> didrocks, wednesday
<seb128> it felt random to me
<larsu> we had it on Tuesday before as well
<didrocks> seb128: I think the vast majority of time (like 80%+ yeah)
<seb128> k
<didrocks> willcooke: noted
 * Laney didn't remember
<seb128> well % is falling it seems :p
<didrocks> you guys, no attention to detail! :p
<larsu> quick! Everyone look it up in their expense reports!
<larsu> this. is. important.
<Laney> http://yoga.about.com/od/anatomicalfocus/tp/Stretch-Your-Quads-With-These-Yoga-Poses.htm
<Trevinho> morning
<willcooke> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> :)
 * Trevinho cleanups kernels... sooooo many old packages
<Laney> autoremove man
<Trevinho> Laney: I do, but it doesn't always work for everyone
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, that's bug #1439769
<ubot5`> bug 1439769 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "various linux packages being marked as manually installed, still prevents 'apt-get autoremove' from doing the right thing for kernels" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439769
<seb128> slangasek/mvo are on it
<Trevinho> nice
 * Laney nods
<seb128> though it seems Steve asked from input from glatzor/aptdaemon maintainers
<seb128> but I'm not sure there is anybody active in that group :-/
 * Laney thinks mvo is as close to one as anyone else :)
<mvo> seb128, Laney: yeah, sorry, I pushed the patch but I'm not yet super happy with the api, at the same time I think its good enough and we should just push it out
<seb128> mvo, +1, the current situation is a bit ridiculous, filing your disk with old kernels
<seb128> so a fix even not perfect is already a good improvement
<seb128> mvo, thanks for working on that!
<desrt> hi desktop
<seb128> hey desrt
 * desrt reads the daily intel report, doesn't like what she sees
<Trevinho> I was looking at the mouse-not resizing on HiDPI... I've found a solution, but it means to basically reload (recreate) all the cursors when default size changes... Now, I'm wondering whether there's a better way of doing that, since this would probably need some compiz ABI changes otherwise (to do it with less hacks)
<willcooke> morning desrt
<desrt> hello seb128, willcooke
<seb128> desrt, what is in there?
<desrt> seb128: my area is a bit more green than i would like it to be this morning :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> you are addict ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: since your eyes are already here (well, actually I know you've multiple pairs of eyes :)) do you know anything about that ^?
<seb128> Trevinho, not really sorry
<Trevinho> no worries
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306795
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 306795 in Backend: X11 "Make XCursor themes instantly applicable" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<seb128> can be useful
<Trevinho> seb128: awesome, thanks a lot
<seb128> Trevinho, yw
<Trevinho> mh, theme seems to be unrelated to size, actually.. .But still we've the similar issue. As theme changes in gtk, but not in compiz (and root window)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, who's that guy who sent the patch 10yrs ago? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308104
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 308104 in [obsolete] settings-daemon "expose cursor theme settings as xsettings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Trevinho> err, committed the patch
<seb128> hehe :-)
<Trevinho> so, yeah there's no real other way than what I found out by myself (set new the default size/theme and reload every cursor)...
<Trevinho> seb128: so... to fix this I need to add the xcursor dependency on compiz (and maybe some ABI changes too), i guess this is for X at this point, right?
<seb128> Trevinho, right
<attente> seb128, Laney, have you guys tried cross-compiling gtk+3.0 for armhf?
<Laney> nope
<Trevinho> mh, maybe compiz ABI changes aren't necessary as per your fix, but XCursor new dependency yes...
<Laney> It's likely that the build-deps will need working on
<attente> ok
<qengho> G'morning.
<attente> i'm just wondering how there are armhf builds on launchpad without running into this error
<Laney> they are native builds
<willcooke> hey qengho
<Laney> attente: Looks like libicu-dev and gobject-introspection need attention, at least
<Laney> for their g++ and build-essential dependencies respectively
<Laney> they break cross-build-dep installation
<Trevinho> mh, maybe compiz ABI changes aren't necessary as per your fix, but XCursor new dependency yes...
 * Trevinho leaves for an icecream
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> attente, no; sorry, I never really used crossbuilding
<seb128> xnox and Laney did look at cross building installability in the past and know about it
<seb128> but I see that Laney already replied
 * Laney meows
 * seb128 pets Laney
<seb128> willcooke, good pick for the team dinner ;-)
<Laney> name seems familiar...
<willcooke> seb128, we have to chose from a limited menu because there are so many of us, just waiting for details of that menu to be confirmed.  It will have steak on it.
<Laney> is that the place where the wine + coke happened?
<didrocks> I think so
<seb128> oh, could be
<didrocks> wasn't really IIRC
<didrocks> good*
<seb128> the map location matches
<ogra_> didrocks, what wasnt good, the wine or the cocaine ?
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> I don't remember what I had there
<didrocks> ogra_: well, some people have horrible ideas about putting coke in the wine
<didrocks> that was bad…
<ogra_> eeek
<didrocks> but the steak and such wasn't really good as well IIRC
<didrocks> also, it's where attente tried blue cheese for the first time
<seb128> I remember to find it expensive for what it was
<seb128> but it's London...
<didrocks> seb128: yep… "fancy place in London"
<willcooke> its cheaper than pretty much everywhere else I could find within a reasonable distance
<willcooke> I guess there is a reason for that
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> what Laney said about not the last place because he wanted to try somewhere else? :)
<seb128> willcooke, the refinery is better imho
<seb128> and not more expensive
<seb128> but that's just me
<seb128> (from the team dinner we had that the steaks were good iirc)
<seb128> that's the one at the corner of the office building
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I can typical heisenbug for the keybinding issue, I didn't get it once since I enabled upstart bustle
<didrocks> seb128: I think it might slow down startup, and so, hide the race…
<seb128> could be :-/
 * didrocks removes and upgrades, can't keep on old install forever…
<seb128> let's see if the fix works at least ;-)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> and better to upgrade today than tomorrow before leaving for the sprint
 * Sweet5hark mumbles ETOOMANYCALLS ...
<seb128> Laney, good job fixing that typeahead nautilus bug! do you think that's something worth a trusty SRU?
<seb128> larsu, any luck with the gtk/notify-osd/greeter issue?
<Laney> seb128: could do, might want to wait a few days to see it doesn't break anything
<seb128> k, seems good here from testing
<seb128> does somebody fancy looking at a python exception easy to trigger in software-properties? ;-)
<didrocks> can handle this, might be a nice distraction
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1372086
<ubot5`> bug 1372086 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository hits softwareproperties.ppa.PPAException when trying to add a ppa which doesn't exist" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372086
<seb128> basically
<seb128> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/name
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> I'll look first at why it regressed
<didrocks> and what was the message that we used to display
<seb128> I think it's either http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/904
<seb128> or http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/905
<seb128> "make _get_suggested_ppa_message work without launchpadlib (as its not available for py3)"
<didrocks> ahah, yeah, probably
<didrocks> will have a look during the sprint at worse, should be easy to fix
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> Laney, I would appreciate if you could review some of my unity-settings-daemon 'backport upstream commit' fixes, if you are too busy let me know and I can try to email robert_ancell about it
<seb128> (setting up a silo to test/prepare thing, I would like to land that tomorrow ideally)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<Laney> seb128: will try to look shortly, not here tomorrow
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> Laney, if you can't don't worry, maybe robert_ancell do some or I can try to catch larsu tomorrow
<seb128> oh, robert_ancell is off according to calendar
<Laney> I broke upstart, might be a bit /o\
<seb128> urg
<seb128> what did you do?
<Laney> tried to write some code :P
<seb128> lol
<Laney> was attempting to fix the alt-f2 exec thing
<seb128> oh, good one
<Laney> xnox did it already
<Laney> was just adding some exceptions
<Laney> so maybe it isn't my branch that broke it ...
<seb128> xnox!!!
<xnox> Laney: i don't believe my branch was ever fully working ;-)
<Laney> lolz
<xnox> Laney: it was more of work in progress stab as to what should happen.
<Laney> I knew I shouldn't have tried it on my real system!!!!
<xnox> Laney: what? did anyone blidly uploaded it?
<Laney> HAHA no
<xnox> ok, good
<xnox> cause like, my code is not that good by default.
<Laney> I would try to get whoever we have that passes for an upstart maintainer to review
<Laney> but yeah, doesn't work
<Laney> I had "Handling dbus event" spammed many times
<Laney> maybe that is normal...
<Laney> laney@raleigh> grep -c "Handling dbus event" startups                                                                                                                                               ~
<Laney> 14282
<Trevinho> Laney: about your blacklisted_environment_variables... does upstart provides a way to put these variables in a place so that they're not hardcoded?
<Laney> what kind of place?
<Laney> (not atm)
<Trevinho> Laney: I imagine a configuration file, or I don't know..
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> you'll note that I didn't propose it
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, sure... I just saw it and I was curious about the new changes :)
<Laney> Clearly not fixing that this week
<Laney> seb128: I got to some of them, a couple are left for the next lucky person
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> see you all Sunday/Monday!
<willcooke> cya Laney
<seb128> have a fun w.e
<seb128> see you on sunday
<Laney> safe travels
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1209932
<ubot5`> Mozilla bug 1209932 in General "Disable all 32-bit linux testing" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> That wouldn't be good for us
 * Trevinho has to make pizza... 🍕
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, can we discuss next week?  Do we have time?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-09
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> good morning pitti and everyone
<pitti> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> I'm fine :) you pitti ?
<hikiko> I was making coffee
<pitti> mostly well again, thank!
<hikiko> :D
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, feeling better?
<pitti> didrocks: much, thanks! how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm ok, thanks
<didrocks> I guess I defeated the flackyness due to s-jenkins infra: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/ \o/
<pitti> didrocks: spotless!
<didrocks> pitti: still waiting for the old yellow/red tests runs to be replaced by nice and joyful green :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ? happy friday !
<pitti> seb128: hereux vendredi aussi !
<pitti> seb128: je vais très mieux, merci ! j'ai dormi bien
<seb128> super :-)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, didrocks, pitti: bonjour et moin!
<pitti> moni moin Sweet5hark1, wie gehts?
<didrocks> hey hey Sweet5hark1
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> pitti: Dont get any coding done this week which is slightly annoying, but otherwise Im good. ;)
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning early willcooke
<hikiko> morning willcooke
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/815996 willcooke do you know if someone fixed that bug?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 815996 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "Desktop occasionally freezes/locks up when switching workspaces" [High,Fix committed]
<hikiko> I still get it
<hikiko> someone changed the status to fix commited
<seb128> hey willcooke hikiko
<hikiko> hi seb128 and didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko
<Trevinho> morning
<larsu> good morning all!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, larsu
<hikiko> hi larsu Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey, hey! :)
<Sweet5hark1> hikiko, larsu, willcooke, Trevinho: g'morn.
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> good morning Sweet5hark1
<Trevinho> an infinite  loop could start
<hikiko> hahahaha
<seb128> hey Trevinho larsu
<willcooke> hikiko, dunno.  Looks like someone who doesn't know what they are doing changed that bug status.  Safe to set back I think
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah quick early email check, then feed, dress and school boy #1, then tea, then back at it
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> is formatting or usb key + creating a partition working for others?
<willcooke> seb128, testing
<willcooke> seb128, using disks?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> gnome-disks
<pitti> seb128: I just did that two days ago on my brand new usb stick, worked without a hitch
<pitti> what is it doing for you?
<willcooke> oops - very nearly formatted the wrong drive :)
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> "Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: erreur : /dev/sdb1 : échec d'initialisation de l'analyse: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type"
<seb128> but there is a /dev/sdb1
<willcooke> seb128, gnome-disks just crashed on me
<seb128> and calling that manually works
<seb128> willcooke, that's probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1479710
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1479710 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-disks:11:g_dbus_object_get_interface:udisks_object_peek_drive:gdu_window_select_object:create_partition_cb:g_task_return_now" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> which is where I started from
<seb128> trying to get a valgrind log for that
<willcooke> ha, yes
<Trevinho> hikiko: set it to triaged...
<Trevinho> hikiko: also can you get a stacktrace of that situation?
<Trevinho> I've never got that (but I don't use workspaces much), so when it happens please attach to gdb and try to get something
<willcooke> seb128, when it doesn't crash, I was able to create a new FAT partition and format it
<seb128> k
<seb128> I wonder if that's a 32 bits issue
<hikiko> Trevinho, there's no crash, just the screen is grabbed
<Trevinho> hikiko: yeah, of course... but you can get where it happens
<Trevinho> hikiko: if you "sudo gdb -p$(pidof compiz)" you can attach to the process and get the backtrace of where the thing happens
<hikiko> yes i kno
<hikiko> :)
<Trevinho> so... it's 99% due to a sync X call...
<hikiko> I had tried that
<hikiko> but as far as i remember
<hikiko> I couldn't catch it
<Trevinho> so, in case it's a really a trouble, you can try to change that by using xcb (async) if possible
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> there's a compiz option
<hikiko> I think I had tried all that
<hikiko> but I will look at it again at some point
<hikiko> (too many bugs :/)
<Trevinho> hikiko: yeah, let's focus on main stuff, affecting unity as well for now
<Trevinho> that does it, but unless you can't reproduce it, it's hard to figure out details
<seb128> pitti, http://askubuntu.com/questions/642286/error-whilst-creating-partition ... I'm not the only one, but it doesn't seem common, I wonder if udisks does thing in an async way and try to wipefs before the partition is created
<seb128> larsu, Trevinho, didrocks, does anyone feel like giving a look to those (should be easy, they are backport of small upstream g-s-d bugfix commits to u-s-d), I would like to do a landing
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr_init_order/+merge/273728
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/sound_delay_init/+merge/273729
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/housekeeping_dont_follow_symlink/+merge/273731
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> thanks Trevinho :)
<seb128> bah, shotwell upload rejected
<seb128> there was an upload to the archive not commited to the vcs
 * seb128 fixes
<Trevinho> seb128: I can't top-approve :/
<seb128> Trevinho, added you to the team, that should work now
<Trevinho> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks for the reviews ;-)
<Trevinho> np
<qengho> good morning.
<willcooke> morning qengho
<didrocks> hey qengho
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> larsu: gosh, where are you? :)
<larsu> pitti: at work since 9:22. Just saying good morning to qengho
<pitti> larsu: oh, right :) (thought you went to a conference or so)
<pitti> hey qengho!
<larsu> pitti: no, that's next week (and only -1 from here)
<willcooke> lolz:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/unity7-1510
<willcooke> guess we can mark a lot of those as done next week, or delete it and move the not done to a new BO
<willcooke> BP
<seb128> oh, right
<larsu> oh oh
<larsu> really good we did that back then :)
<willcooke> :D
 * Trevinho got decorations o_O https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/marco-decoration
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> [larsu] black notifications in the unity greeter: TODO
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> still accurate
<didrocks> *hem*
<qengho> http://rkuska.github.io/2015/10/08/Fedora-and-Python3.html
<larsu> didrocks: oops :)
<larsu> well I am fixing it
<didrocks> larsu: I did update some of the status (the obviously ones that are done)
<larsu> thanks :)
<didrocks> yw
<Trevinho> Mh, as you guys might remember (didrocks?) We're currently shipping some compiz patches as distro-patch, instead of having them in trunk.... I'm not sure this is still the best thing to do.
<Trevinho> As I don't see much reason for doing that anymore (a part from non CLA approved patches, maybe - but I guess we've not them)
<seb128> Trevinho, compiz is not under our copyright anyway no?
<didrocks> Trevinho: the reason was mostly that "this wasn't good for compiz's upstream"
<Trevinho> seb128: I think it is right now
<didrocks> that's what sam was telling
<didrocks> (having his upstream hat)
<Trevinho> yeah, didrocks
<seb128> k
<didrocks> that was it
<didrocks> there is no CLA on compiz
<didrocks> as most of the code wasn't done under Canonical's area
<didrocks> and it's copy/paste/adapt in C++
<seb128> Trevinho, your call as new maintainer to consider them good for upstream then ;-)
<didrocks> AFAIK
<didrocks> yeah, I've always argued that this difference, being the only one shipping compiz, was ridiculous
<didrocks> so I'm all in favor of merging :)
<seb128> +1
<Trevinho> Ah, even? Nice to hear... since bregma had to discuss with legal team a lot to get some nvidia code on it... :o
<didrocks> Trevinho: interesting, that wasn't the case before and I doubt we chased all contributors on compiz
<didrocks> (of course, Unity is another story…)
<Trevinho> yeah, indeed... but we had some compiz fixes coming from nvidia, and ChrisTownsend also had to wait a lot for the "ok merge" signal...
<didrocks> doesn't sound legit to me, but I might have missed one episod
<didrocks> and there was no "previously on…" summary ;)
<Trevinho> anyway... Well I think we can now safely merge most of the debian/patches/* content, as it makes just no sense right now
<didrocks> yeeppppppp!
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: Canonical lawyers certainly think Compiz is under the CLA, so tread lightly.
<bregma> yep, I didn;t just make stuff up
<Trevinho> ChrisTownsend: yeah, I was thinking the same...
<Trevinho> at least, I didn't study the thing a lot, but maybe we could have saved some time :D
<bregma> but as far as I know there are no patches in the Compiz packaging that need the CLA
<bregma> I think they can all be merged into the sources
<Trevinho> right
<bregma> or in some cases, maybe dropped
<bregma> BTW, Compiz ships with Mint and Arch, although you could consider them derivatives I suppose
<Trevinho> bregma: yes, but for mint I think they're using the debian/patches anyway
<bregma> and we're still trying to get it back into Debian, but I got busy....
<Trevinho> bregma: Arch, might not, but they can still apply reverse-patch downstream
<bregma> either way, I think as the only legit upstream we can just merge them all
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end! See you on Sunday/Monday for some of you! :)
<willcooke> right, I'm taking off.  Safe travels all, see you next week
<andyrock> \o/
<andyrock> Trevinho: at least we can merge all the patches that comes from us
<Trevinho> andyrock: yeah, I'm merging evrything
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> in case you'll take all the fault
<andyrock> :D
<sandeep_> Anyone on-line now...
<sarnold> sandeep_: irc works best if you ask questions into the ether.. the person with an answer may not come around for twenty minutes but they stand a chance of seeing yourr question that way
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-11
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Please read my latest comment at bug #1481025.
<ubot5`> bug 1481025 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut for layout switching works in Unity but not in Gnome-Flashback" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481025
<SilverBack> anybody know how to change the gtk3 dropshadow color (for open windows)
<TheMuso> Morning folks.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-10
<hikiko> .hi
<duflu> hikiko: 'lo
<hikiko> hi duflu :) happy monday!
<duflu> hikiko: Happy Monday. Anything to raise the collective tone following that presidential debate
<hikiko> hahahaha
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, comment ça va ici ?
<pitti> as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien ! le temps était horrible, mais on a joué au badminton la première fois cette saison :)
<pitti> et ma rhûme est mieux
<seb128> oui, de bonne vacances, le vol de retour était hier donc dimanche c'était voyage et rangement des valises
<seb128> le début des activités d'après été !
<pitti> seb128: oh, tu as perdu les valises ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, pas plus de travail dans le jardin :)
<seb128> non, mais elles étaient pleines de choses à ranger
<duflu> Morning pitti, seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> hey duflu, good day!
<duflu> seb128: Alright. You?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, going through a stack of email after holidays
<pitti> seb128: it's not like we are in a release week, so no hurry :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I hope you guys did some good bug fixing job while I was away!
<seb128> did the systemd user session got completed?
<pitti> no, that indicator PPA still didn't land :(
<didrocks> good morning pitti! duflu!
<pitti> seb128: I made it a fair bit less ugly, though (had some good input at systemd.conf)
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<seb128> oh, right, how was the conference?
<pitti> seb128: and Laney found/fixed some issues too
<seb128> I though the indicators were needed otherwise things were flacky though?
<seb128> what blocked that from landing?
<pitti> seb128: really good; mostly a social week of course (OMG pub and beer for 9 days in a row ☺ ), but some interesting presentations, and productive hackfest
<pitti> seb128: I don't know, haven't gotten an answer from Ted yet
<pitti> seb128: it actually works without upstart, then they just get started in gnome-session.service
<pitti> but I still need to port the unity greeter (lightdm), and that's blocked by that PPA
<pitti> that's the only (formal) upstart rdepends that's left
<pitti> so, *shrug*, early z I hope
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: and bug 1626651 was fun to debug :)
<ubot5> bug 1626651 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "brightness keys are handled slower in Yakkety than Xenial" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626651
<seb128> oh, pam fun, nice ;-)
<seb128> coffee, brb
<pitti> seb128: it actually didn't take that long after all, jderose gave me the right push
<willcooke> morning gang
<seb128> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128! Welcome back, we missed you :)  Did you have a good holiday?
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> yes, holidays were great
<willcooke> \o/.
<seb128> >30°C in Spain still
<willcooke> niiiiiice
<seb128> quite a difference this morning, 7°C here, brrrr
<willcooke> ha, yes, same here
<willcooke> Cold, but a little sun - so quite nice really
<seb128> how is the release going?
<willcooke> clear skies
<willcooke> Release is OK
<seb128> I'm going through email still
<seb128> u8 session landed?
<willcooke> Issues about installing on UEFI are fixed AIUI
<willcooke> U8 is in
<seb128> seems that took a bit more turns still before being ready though?
<seb128> it didn't break $things/unity7?
<willcooke> yeah, a few little bits and pieces, but was OK.
<seb128> k, good
<willcooke> Nothing that I've found yet
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke
<flexiondotorg> Welcome back seb128
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, thanks, and welcome to you!
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<willcooke> There are a couple of annoyances about the error reporter popping up in the U7 session reporting problems from the U8 one.  But I think that people who are playing with U8 will know whats going on
<seb128> hope you didn't have a too rough start
<willcooke> I need to check that Terminal is actually in now, wasn't clear what was going on last week
<flexiondotorg> seb128, No, I'm settling in thanks.
<willcooke> and then I have to write a blog post thingy
<seb128> great
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<seb128> release week, does it mean Laney is visiting London? ;-)
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Laney is having difficulties getting connected.
<seb128> the question was rather to know if there is a release sprint at the office
<seb128> and if we have anyone from desktop there
<willcooke> I haven't heard anything about a release sprint at all this time
<seb128> flexiondotorg, like his dsl line is not working? or like he's in London? you didn't really reply to my question ;-)
<seb128> weeeird
<Laney> right then
<Laney> restarting n-m fixed it
<Laney> :|
<Laney> :||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<seb128> hey Laney!
<Laney> HI!
<Laney> hey seb128!
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning! good weekend?
<seb128> just read the telegrams
 * didrocks sees that pitti is telling good morning to everyone but ignored didrocks good morning *sad violon music* :)
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<seb128> didrocks, did you ever report that bug to upstream n-m on b.g.o? they are usually responsive and it would maybe help to get it resolved
 * pitti donne une accolade à didrocks et le souhaite un bon jour !
<pitti> "lui souhaite", non?
<didrocks> seb128: I reported on launchpad, didn't on b.g.o as you told me the logs don't really uncovered anything
<didrocks> seb128: also note that I tried on fedora, did multiple reboots, works all the time
<didrocks> pitti: "lui souhaite" or just "souhaite" or even "te souhaite"
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, the log don't have much info but upstream might know what to ask or what component to blame
 * didrocks donne une accolade en retour à pitti
<seb128> I would open one anyway
<Laney> hey didrocks & pitti
<didrocks> I need to find them back (or at least, find the bug I reported on launchpad)
<seb128> but I never saw that issue here
<seb128> intel graphics stack is crap for me in recent versions
<Laney> pitti: good thanks; climbing, dinner with friends, hanging out & reading - pretty quiet
<seb128> but other components work fine
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> seb128: avoided the sunburn? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: do you use wifi often?
<Laney> no london sprint this week
<seb128> yes, I had my Ubuntu cap!
<seb128> and some sun blocker
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I use it 90% of the time
<seb128> there is no ethernet cable going where I've my main desk
<didrocks> interesting, I guess it depends on the card/AP setup
<seb128> yes
 * Laney uses it too a lot, just fine here
<seb128> is your issue on fresh boot has well?
<seb128> or after suspend/resume?
<didrocks> on both
<didrocks> mostly getting it on fresh boot every morning
<seb128> even at conference?
<seb128> or specific to your home config?
<didrocks> happens as well at some conference
<didrocks> never got it on canonical network though
<didrocks> but yeah, mostly, everyday, I now power up my laptopt
<didrocks> laptop*
<didrocks> and go to do something else for a good 5 minutes
<didrocks> I have to come back sometimes because n-m stops trying to connect
<didrocks> so relaunching it
<didrocks> and have to reenter my passphrase
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> you should open it on bgo they seem responsive and might know what to ask
<didrocks> daily experience from the past 6 months now, getting use to it :(
<didrocks> will do then, I wonder if anyone looks at the bugs on our side though, the one on lp stayed dead
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> happyaron is supposed to...
<davmor2> didrocks: what wifi card do you have I had a similar sounding issue with my ethernet card and I had to change the mtu 8192, not sure if the same solution would help you
<didrocks> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
<didrocks> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<didrocks> for the wifi ^
<didrocks> davmor2: you had like a 5 minutes to get an ip/authenticated with your AP?
<happyaron> cuz no clue for too many stuff...
<davmor2> didrocks: I'll have a look through my hardware and see if I have a similar card, one thing you might want to do is see if it has powersave mode enabled and if it does disable it and see if that affects it
<happyaron> many of them could be kernel bugs but I have no direct proof...
<seb128> happyaron, hey! no clue is fine, that's when we forward to upstream to see if they have some ;-)
<happyaron> I see
<seb128> well don't forward every weird bug
<happyaron> yep I know, :)
<seb128> but the ones that impact quite some users and come often as complain from an Ubuntu version are worth forwarding
<seb128> it's often upstream issues at the end
<didrocks> davmor2: I tried disabling power saving already, didn't really help
<happyaron> didrocks: do you have latest firmware installed?
<didrocks> happyaron: is there new firmwares?
<didrocks> are*
<happyaron> what's your installed version?
<didrocks> see above ^ rev 34 I guess
<Laney> just accidentally poured water from the kettle on myself
<Laney> :(
<davmor2> didrocks: :(  try picking on the kernel team and cyphermox and awe when they are on
<didrocks> davmor2: cyphermox doesn't handle n-m anymore, I tried to ping him
<davmor2> Laney: ijit you okay? run it under cold water asap
<happyaron> didrocks: ah I mean the linux-firmware package. and look at boot syslog to see which ucode it loads
<willcooke> I poked c_yphermox about something which sounds a bit like this problem last week.  He's pretty sure it's driver related
<happyaron> should be things like /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-8000C-22.ucode
<davmor2> didrocks: it's true but he also did it so long that he might have pointers that other people don't :)
<didrocks> happyaron: well, I though be updated, right? I'm on latest xenial, or is there anything else I should do
<willcooke> the bugs around these problems are a real mess as well, lots of "me toos" for what are actually different problems.
<didrocks> davmor2: happyaron is the new maintainer, that's why I pinged him moons ago :)
<didrocks> yeah, I bet
<flexiondotorg> I've only experienced the wifi issues with Intel wifi chpsets, but not all Intel wifi chipsets.
<didrocks> happyaron: ah, I only have iwlwifi-8000C-16.ucode
<happyaron> flexiondotorg: and their firmware fixes are almost disabling features...
<flexiondotorg> Broadcom and Atheros installed into an affected computer resolved the issue.
<didrocks> (on xenial)
<Laney> davmor2: it mostly went into my jumper
<Laney> but have done
<flexiondotorg> As did install an Intel 8260 (<- I think)
<happyaron> didrocks: would you mind to try a new kernel + linux-firmware package?
<didrocks> (nothing in syslog tells me what ucode I'm using)
<happyaron> i.e. from yakkety
<didrocks> happyaron: hum, are we sure they are going to work well on xenial, like modules are tested?
<happyaron> nope, but you can boot back to old kernel anyway
<flexiondotorg> Laney, seb128 I'm working on several themes fixes. Multiple bugs to be referenced.
<flexiondotorg> What is the process for an SRU when it addresses multiple bugs?
<didrocks> happyaron: don't we have that backported anyway with hardware enablement on the LTS?
<flexiondotorg> Each bugs becames an SRU?
<didrocks> happyaron: because if there is something I can just enable to use this stack (even if in -proposed), that would be even better to bug proof for our users
<happyaron> but there's a major bump of kernel version in yakkety
<happyaron> and only newer kernel would take a newer implementation of the iwlwifi firmware
<didrocks> oh ok, so I guess I need to manually install new linux-image, & co
<didrocks> could do that, but not today as it's not a 10 minutes thing :)
<pishuilu> Hi,all. Who can help to upload ubiquity-slideshow pacakge to ubuntu. The url is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html. Thanks!
<happyaron> i.e. intel may fix some bug in iwlwifi-8000C-16.ucode and update it, but they also develop new things like iwlwifi-8000C-22.ucode, and that fixed 802.1X problem for myself on thinkpad
<Laney> flexiondotorg: That's right, each fix needs to be verified
<didrocks> ok, let's see then! will test. Thanks happyaron :)
<Sweet5hark> moin
 * Sweet5hark thinks he found a hotfix for the "white tab" issues with libreoffice-gtk3 ...
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark, Morning
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, how are you?
<seb128> sorry, tried to reply earlier but seems some IRC servers issue
<willcooke> fun!!!
<Laney> what go on
<andyrock> morning
<Sweet5hark> hey seb128, welcome back!
<seb128> thanks!
<Sweet5hark> how was time off?
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you? had a good w.e?
<andyrock> kind of... some hiking on sunday
<andyrock> you?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great, spain, sun & 30°C, visited some nice cities, had good wine&tapas, did some swimming in the ocean
<seb128> andyrock, good, just back from holidays
<Sweet5hark> seb128: that sounds really awesome!
<seb128> it was great :-)
<Laney> 30° in october
<Laney> SICKENING
<seb128> right
<seb128> I put my summer clothes when I got out of bed this morning
<seb128> then realized that it's 7°C here
<seb128> brrrr
<Sweet5hark> Laney: lets burn some more coal to bring 30 Celsius in october home to us here in the north.
<andyrock> seb128: where have you been in Spain?
<seb128> andyrock, Andalousia, Malaga, Cadix, Sevilla, Cordovia, etc
<seb128> 34°C in Sevilla
<seb128> I don't want to go there in middle of summer
<andyrock> nice!
 * Sweet5hark was at his new appartment on Saturday night, wanted to take bus home. Should have had to wait for 13 minutes for the right bus. It was 4 celsius and I still had summer clothes on. Decided to take a rental bike instead to keep myself a bit warmer by moving.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, when do you move?
<Sweet5hark> end of this month.
<Sweet5hark> well, Im trying to move some stuff over bit by bit already, so the "real" move day isnt that hard anymore.
<pishuilu> cyphermox: Hi, can you help to upload ubiquity-slideshow pacakge to ubuntu? The url is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<Sweet5hark> oh, hmm. seems dsa crypto was broken for good by heninger et al.
<chrisccoulson> how come we don't have exfat support out of the box? (I just plugged in a brand new micro SD card that comes pre-formatted with exfat)
<willcooke> How can I grab a screenshot from lightdm?
<duflu> chrisccoulson: Licensing... IIRC
<duflu> ?
<duflu> Which is amusing given Windows machines are now the only machines that don't support large FAT-32 drives
<duflu> I guess the reason is Microsoft wants you using ExFAT
<Laney> willcooke: in a VM you can do it from virt-manager
<Laney> virtual machine -> take screenshot
<willcooke> plan
<willcooke> ta
<Laney> or else xwd -root after exporting DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY (I think) should do it
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - either of you guys know much gstreamer / clutter?  There is a problem causing U8 to hang if you press print screen.  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> willcooke: not loads, is is urgent?
<Laney> doesn't seem to be forwarded from that bug at least
<willcooke> Laney, there are a couple of people who can take a look who know more, so lets wait and see for now
<willcooke> thanks
<Laney> willcooke: Would be nice to see it sent upstream - maybe affects wayland too
<willcooke> Laney, ack will suggest that once I know who is looking at it
<Laney> gstreamer upstream are often good at fixing stuff too ;-)
<Laney> otherwise, can try to climb the hill of knowledge
<Laney> to gaze upon the fields of englightenmtn
<seb128> willcooke, same as Laney, I don't know offhand but I'm happy to have a look
<willcooke> thanks seb128 - lets see how Jim gets on
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno but it's annoying, we don't even have working exfat support in the archive, I realized a few days into my holidays that I couldn't copy the photo from my camera on my laptop because of that, exfat-utils didn't work, gives random errors, every few tries I could see the DCIM directory on the card but it never worked good enough to get the content :-/
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, welcome back... how was your holidays?
 * Trevinho had to take the morning out since recovering from the yesterday's flu :-/
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, holidays was great, sunny & warm in Spain, saw some nice cities, had wine&tapas ;-)
 * Laney hugs Trevinho (not too close)
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, flu, get better!
<Trevinho> Laney: lol :-D
<Trevinho> seb128: awesome... Was andalusia or where?
<Trevinho> seb128: I love spain :-)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Are you working on bug #1623856 right now?
<ubot5> bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Updated gtk element means you need to specify a size on the details drop down or it is only 1 line high" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623856
 * Laney could fix that quickly
<Laney> unless you want the exercise
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so I have a very hackish (but low risk) patch for bug 1527053. What to do with it? 0-day SRU, I guess? Ugly/Hackish in that it hardcodes/special cases Ubuntu themes in the LibreOffice gtk3 backend, because doing generic changes/fix here might break more (themes) as this is one leftover area were LO still "manually" paints widgets imitating gtk, which is fragile.
<ubot5> bug 1527053 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Tab names unreadable in GTK3 in Ubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527053
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Yes I am.
<Laney> Rightooooooooooooo
<pishuilu> Hi,all. Who can help to upload ubiquity-slideshow pacakge to ubuntu. The url is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html. Thanks!
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry was eating, yes andalusia, Malaga, Cadix, Sevilla, Cordova, etc
<seb128> Sweet5hark, your call, how much does it impact default experience? we could probably still justify an upload today
<seb128> Sweet5hark, in any case prepare the update and let's upload with a bug reference, that can be converted to a SRU if r-t prefers that
 * flexiondotorg goes lunch hunting
<willcooke> ooohhhhhhhh kay
<willcooke> Looks like I've lost my encrypted swap
<cyphermox> davmor2: didrocks: what's with n-m?
<davmor2> willcooke: his wifi connection is dying all the while I'm assuming it is a driver based issue maybe but figured you might be able to give him some hints and tips to see if it helps
<pishuilu> cyphermox: Hi, can you help to upload ubiquity-slideshow pacakge to ubuntu? The url is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html
<davmor2> cyphermox: ^ even sorry willcooke
<cyphermox> pishuilu: I got it the first time you wrote that, it will be done
<cyphermox> davmor2: that would be more likely drivers
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeah that's what I thought but didrocks would need to be that one to confirm I can't reproduce it here
<pishuilu> cyphermox: OK, thanks very much!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: k (sorry for the delay, was in a call). As for impact: I think it will raise severe complains unfixed, but it is a nuisance if it is _temporary_ (one can still read the tab labels with some effort, tabbed dialogs arent used too frequently in a common workflow). but yeah, will prep the package.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<cyphermox> davmor2: ok I'll let him chime in
<renato__> dpm, popey, hey guys Do you know why clock app has the snappy related files on github instead of the trunk on lp?
<renato__> is this some kind of rule? We are adding the necessary files on trunk for core apps.
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I've been there too a couple of years ago... Awesome cities, delicious food...
<seb128> indeed!
<dpm> renato__, there is no particular reason other than we added the snapcraft.yaml and other files to the snappy-playpen project in github. The code can go to the clock app trunk, as we did for calculator already
<renato__> dpm, will be nice to have the code on trunk, to setup the automatic snappy package build. Or is possible to do that from git?
<dpm> renato__, I think it's not possible from git, unless the branch is imported into LP.
<seb128> willcooke, did we end up switching the google api key to the new one?
<seb128> geoloc seems to still not be working here
<willcooke> seb128, yeah it's switched but there are still problems. qengho is chasing up with Google
<seb128> which kind? the new one got over quota as well?!
<willcooke> its generating thousands of errors still
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> the graph is interesting
<jbicha> seb128: do you mean in Firefox? because FF49 with the change is stuck in proposed because it doesn't build on ppc64el
<seb128> still looking at the same url, unsure if that represents the old key
<jbicha> for yakkety
<seb128> jbicha, I'm using xenial
<jbicha> oh right
<seb128> also the issue is that our google api key is being spammed
<seb128> it goes over the quota and stops working
<seb128> willcooke, the graph went down to like 30% of the requests it had, I wonder if whatever is generating the requests is using e.g our firefox package and that the number went down as the machines got updated
<seb128> it's a bit crazy that we can't get more info on the issuze
<willcooke> that's exactly what qengho is working on, getting someone to tell us what the heck is goingon
<seb128> it means basically anyone can DoS the key from somebody else without issue
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> At this point I wouldn't be surprised if its something we're doing wrong
<seb128> same
<willcooke> but I still hope it's someone spamming us
<seb128> it's a bit weird
<seb128> the graph has a linear decrease
<seb128> it's like machines were upgraded over time
<seb128> if that was some script work from somebody I would expect the key to be changed at some point to the new one
<seb128> and the old one to stop being used
<willcooke> yeah, seems quite sophisticated for someone who just "borrowed" our keys
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> also it has the exact same sine-wave pattern every day with a spike of successful request at the same time
<seb128> well those successful spikes stopped on septembre 28th it seems
<seb128> strange
<jbicha> well, if it's tied to Firefox installs, maybe it's a misbehaving FF extension?
<seb128> jbicha, we don't know what it's tied to, the graph is http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/geolockey.png
<seb128> green is the errors, blue is the success
<seb128> we don't have details on the caller software, ips, or anything
<willcooke> What the heck is using the speech api?
<seb128> the wave is a bit too regular for being random webbrowser use I would say
<seb128> willcooke, speech?
<willcooke> seb128, sorry, missed your comment - what do you mean, like "what is the speech api" or "we are using it for speech"
<seb128> willcooke, I didn't understand your "<willcooke> What the heck is using the speech api?"
<seb128> I though we were looking at the geoloc one
<seb128> I guess some misunderstanding from something I said earlier?
<willcooke> seb128, ah right
<willcooke> so with the Google API it seems you get "an API" and then you use that API for all GOOG services
<willcooke> and as far as I can tell, we shouldnt be hitting the Speech API at all, but yet it shows on the graph that we are
<willcooke> I think the limits are per service though, not per key
<willcooke> so that in itself isn't killing our location api usage
<willcooke> but it looks like it's being used by /something/
<willcooke> which is odd.
<willcooke> *an API *KEY*
<willcooke> *use that API *key*#
<Laney> attente: if you're around, could you review that branch I requested you on please?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'#ve been looking at LP: #1623856
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Updated gtk element means you need to specify a size on the details drop down or it is only 1 line high" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623856
<flexiondotorg> You said you have a quick fix.
<flexiondotorg> I'd be interested to get a hint.
<flexiondotorg> Because I've tweaked the "obvious" selectors without success :-(
<Laney> flexiondotorg: In the .ui file, set the min-content-height on the scrolled window containing the details textview
<Laney> since it's a data file, you can seb128 it up and hack that on the installed package to test
<Laney> :-)
<flexiondotorg> So your suggesting changing the .ui of the application to resolve this?
<Laney> Ya
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> Hmmm.
<flexiondotorg> So, this issue is not visible using other themes.
<flexiondotorg> I was working on a theme change.
<Laney> You think it's a general problem with scrolled windows?
<flexiondotorg> Well, That was my assumption.
<flexiondotorg> Other applications using aptdaemon gtk3 widgets exhibit the same issue.
<flexiondotorg> For example the Adwaita, Arc and Ubuntu MATE themes do not exhibit the issue.
<Laney> Dunno then
<Laney> Use the inspector to find out what property is different
<flexiondotorg> I'm starting to thing some from gtk-3.0 is being used.
<flexiondotorg> *think
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Is it because they set a higher min-height on the scrollbar slider?
<flexiondotorg> I'll check...
<Laney> is canada off today?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, minor progress.
<flexiondotorg> Looks like scales.
<jbicha> Laney: yes, happy Thanksgiving :)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: you what
<flexiondotorg> scale.vertical slider
<flexiondotorg> Not just that.
<flexiondotorg> Poking at it.
<Laney> scale?!?!
<seb128> Laney, http://www.officeholidays.com/upcoming/index.php
<Laney> where's one of those?
<Laney> seb128: the secretary's list this morning was INCOMPLETE!
<willcooke> Sorry Laney :)
<willcooke> I'll add that site to my checklist
<Laney> haha
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> I thought they were entered into the website already
 * Laney cowboys some uploads in
<Laney> davmor2: meow? any chance of a favour?
<davmor2> wow Laney is a cat
<davmor2> Laney: what's up dude?
<Laney> davmor2: can you hack /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop and add OnlyShowIn=Unity8 to the bottom, just check that works properly quickly please?
<davmor2> Laney: sure give me 5
<Laney> ta duck
<davmor2> Laney: I still see it in unity8 and not in unity7 even when naming it fully if that is what you needed to know?
<Laney> yeah, it's the same as terminal really
<Laney> ta
<davmor2> Laney: cool :)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for fixing gnome-software on i386 ;-)
<Laney> np
<Laney> feels like ages ago
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1631978
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1631978 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Auto-hide the Launcher and Enable Workspaces options don't work when accessing Settings via desktop right-click" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> this is true, and weird
<seb128> Laney, is COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE set in the u-c-c env in this case?
<seb128> guess not
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-control-center-team/unity-control-center/trunk/view/head:/panels/appearance/cc-appearance-panel.c#L1851
<seb128> u-c-c needs to write in the right compiz profile, that would be lowgfx on the iso
<seb128> but if the env is not set it's going to try to write to the normal profile
<seb128> which would lead to that issue
<Laney> good knowledge
<Laney> nautilus has COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<Laney> whyyyyy
<seb128> Laney, regression from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/4193 ?
<seb128> the upstart job used to setenv
<Laney> gnome-session has the wrong environment, so I b et it starts nautilus with it wrong too
<seb128> right
<seb128> those used to be updated by the unity upstart job calling setenv when going in lowgfx
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ what that removed in purpose for another way to do the same?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> this doesn't quite make sense
<Laney> I don't think it works on 16.04 with lowgfx either
<Laney> because gnome-session starts without knowing which compiz profile is going to be used
<Laney> and that is true for upstart and systemd
<seb128> but an upstart job calling initctl set-env, as the unity one does, would update their env no?
<Laney> it doesn't update the environment of random other processes
<Laney> only for ones which get started after
<seb128> oh ok, I though it would do for any of the upstart user jobs
<Laney> it's one more reason that the ordering matters
 * Laney gets a new 16.04 iso to confirm
<Laney> yeah, busted there too
 * Laney assigns Trevinho ;-)
<seb128> heh
<seb128> on that note I'm calling it a day
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> night seb128
<willcooke> I'm off too.
<willcooke> tataa
<Laney> me three
<Laney> laters
<Trevinho> Laney: mhmh, I think we can just apply the setting to both profiles without checking the running one... it would be better also to keep the settings in sync
<Laney> Trevinho: As you prefer, I think it could be also fixed by setting the variables earlier in the sequence
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-11
<rcj> cyphermox, hello.  Just saw your update on bug #1631519.  I've added a bit more detail in 2 more comments.  Didn't know if there was more I could do to move this along.
<ubot5> bug 1631519 in xorg (Ubuntu) "No X on boot with external monitor connected" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631519
<cyphermox> rcj: that's good, I was asking trying to add more meat there, I'm probably not the best person to deal with X bugs
<rcj> Same here sadly
<cyphermox> I'm running G2ETA4WW there, so a firmware revision smack in the middle of the two you pointed out, so it's probably not firmware
<cyphermox> are you booting in EFI?
<rcj> yes
<rcj> You?
<cyphermox> then that isn't a variable either
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> that was in case there was less mucking with video in that case or something
<rcj> Do you know of someone to reach out to for more X expertise?
<cyphermox> not really
<cyphermox> but I did just get your bug
<cyphermox> moving from miniDP to DP on the dock after being booted
<cyphermox> for me with the cable connected X always starts
<rcj> It fails reliably here.  What does work is DVI from the doc to the 1920x1200 Dell monitor.
<cyphermox> and now I can't reproduce it anymore
<rcj> oh, you had reproduced it?
<cyphermox> once
<rcj> That's heartening
<cyphermox> I subscribed Alberto, he may be able to help once he sees the bug.
<rcj> cyphermox, Thank you.
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti !
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks&pitti
<pitti> hey seb128 !
<pitti> happy release week, desktop team!
<seb128> indeed!
 * duflu falls off chair
<duflu> For some reason it always creeps up
<willcooke> o/
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.,
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<seb128> hey willcooke, TheMuso, how are you?
<willcooke> seb128, ready for a holiday :)
<willcooke> just need to do a week long sprint first ;)
<TheMuso> seb128: Not too bad thanks. Yourself?
<seb128> do you have one coming?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<willcooke> seb128, I've just booked off the week after the sprint, but it's not been approved yet
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> do you have any plan?
<seb128> going to somewhere more sunny with the familly? ;-)
<willcooke> It's school holidays that week so we might do a few day tips here and there and then we have friends coming on Thursday to Sunday
<willcooke> s/tips/trips
<TheMuso> Sounds nice. Gives you a good reason to get away from the computer.
<willcooke> TheMuso, :)
<seb128> TheMuso, do you have the hardware to reproduce bug #1574324 now?
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<seb128> willcooke, enjoy in any case ;-)
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes, I just posted to that bug earlier. I am making slow but steady progress.
<seb128> great
<TheMuso> Bluetooth is my priority atm because its a bit of a mess, both for Xenial and yakkety.
<flexiondotorg> Morning all
<TheMuso> Hey flexiondotorg.
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso, o/
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Morning
<seb128> TheMuso, bluetooth with audio?
<willcooke> morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Morning
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> I see
<Laney> moin
<flexiondotorg> Laney, morning.
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> ahoy
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> cold!
<seb128> but good otherwise
<seb128> I miss the spain weather, at least in the evening/morning
<seb128> you better take some long sleeves for next week
<Laney> cold here too
<didrocks> don't worry seb128, we will run every single morning and you will be warm that way! :)
<didrocks> (hey guys!)
<seb128> lol
<Laney> /o\
<didrocks> 6am sharp!
<Laney> maybe this is the spring where we go climbing
<didrocks> as we start at 8:30am :)
 * seb128 hacks didrocks's phone to change the wakeup setting
 * didrocks has an IoT backup, fortunately
<seb128> that's ok, it's on snappy right? not reliable enough to scare me :p
<Laney> ah, IoT
 * Laney hacks it
 * Laney Fancy Bear
<didrocks> can't, because we have snap confinement! :)
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> so
<Laney> who knows how dns is supposed to be set up these days?
<Laney> my laptop is in the same state as yesterday when I couldn't get online
<Laney> seems no names will resolve
<seb128> p_itti?
 * Laney has left it borked for investigation purposes
<seb128> well I guess it's a valid case for ping
<seb128> pitti, ^ it might be one you have clues about?
<Laney> dnsmasq is running there (/etc/resolv.conf says 127.0.1.1)
<Laney> on this working desktop it's 192.168.1.1 & 127.0.0.53 and dnsmasq just seems to be running for libvirt
<pitti> Laney: we reverted DNS to the xenial state for NM, so shouldn't be any change; what does "dig A www.ubuntu.com @127.0.1.1" say?
<Laney> pitti: it's timing out
<pitti> Laney: hm, that "working" one isn't upgraded yet?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> since when?
<Laney> I do have an n-m update pending
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/1.2.4-0ubuntu1
<pitti> (Sep 28)
<pitti> before we used resolved everywhere, but that doesn't work with split-horizon DNS setups yet
<pitti> and I noticed too late that upstream's NM now has a resolved plugin (next cycle), so I reverted to dnsmasq
<Laney> oh, nope, that was just n-m-openvpn
<pitti> but not sure why it would hang
<Laney> oh, WAIT
<Laney> I don't have n-m here :P
 * Laney forgot about his stupid hacks
<pitti> heh
<Laney> so, just the laptop with dnsmasq which is timing out after resume
 * seb128 stares at Laney
<Laney> yesterday I restarted network-manager and it started working
<seb128> what did you do?!
<thumper> o/ seb128, pitti
<Laney> I wanted a bridge so put the config into /e/n/i
<seb128> hey thumper, how are you?
<pitti> hey thumper!
<thumper> sitting with a wine looking for a european to talk to
<thumper> well, one particular european
<Laney> dnsmasq is just the most opaque thing to me though
<thumper> so, pretty good
<pitti> Laney: this is unusual -- so the new crack everyone complains about works, but the old tried-and-true dnsmasq doesn't??
<seb128> thumper, online talk? ;-)
<pitti> Laney: can you 'strace -e connect' it to see which DNS servers it's trying to talk to?
<pitti> Laney: should be the one that NM picked up via DHCP
<thumper> yeah, just like all my friends are virtual
<thumper> my wife hastles me all the time
<seb128> lol
<pitti> thumper: you mean there are non-virtual friends?
<thumper> ha
<Laney> I have some dnsmasq processes which are talking about lxdbr0 too
<Laney> ok, stracing (on dnsmasq, right?)
<pitti> Laney: right, the one spawned by NM
<pitti> Laney: systemctl status NetworkManager to get its pid
<pitti> (or deduce it from their CLI arguments)
<pitti> Laney: one oddity that I know is that restarting NM does *not* restart dnsmasq
<pitti> # NM doesn't want systemd to kill its children for it
<pitti> KillMode=process
<pitti> ^ from NetworkManager.service
<Laney> wtf
<pitti> so if it's in a bad state, this needs to be killed separately
<pitti> (no idea why it would do that)
<Laney> no connect, but some sendto (... dns request... inet_addr=192.168.1.1) = -1 ENODEV (No such device)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'm a bit stalled on #1623856 and #1623835. You mentioned Firefox tooltips need some love, shall I sort while I think on regarding the other two?
<Laney> bug #1623856 bug #1623835.
<flexiondotorg> For the bot, that is LP: #1623856
<ubot5> bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Updated gtk element means you need to specify a size on the details drop down or it is only 1 line high" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623856
<ubot5> bug 1623835 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "Updated gtk element means you need to specify a size on the details drop down or it is only 1 line high" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623835
<pitti> Laney: hmm; I suppose killing that process and reconnecting to your AP (via nm-applet) fixes it?
<pitti> Laney: 192.168.1.1 looks right, is it?
<Laney> yes
<pitti> (i. e. your router)
<Laney> I can ping it too
<flexiondotorg> I've tried setting min_content_height in the UI. No dice.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: One minute
<flexiondotorg> Sure.
<Laney> pitti: Well, as I expected, killing it made things work again
<jibel> hi, thunderbird 45.3 is crashing this morning in Yakkety. Is it known?
<jibel> nvm it's with proposed enabled
<pitti> Laney: so sendto() without connect() could mean that on startup it only connect()ed to 192.168.1.1 once, and then the network interface went away/came back
<pitti> Laney: I would have assumed that it would do UDP and connect() for every request, not keep it open
<pitti> Laney: but this is just speculating, I don't know dnsmasq's guts I'm afraid
<pitti> i. e. ENODEV sounds like "my underlying network interface went away"
<Laney> I do have two routes to 192.168.1.1 via the wlan and ethernet
<pitti> oh
<seb128> jibel, could be what was mentioned on #ubuntu-devel an hour ago
<Laney> *and* this bug happened yesterday morning and this morning when I connected to both
<pitti> Laney: now, that doesn't sound healthy
<Laney> but *not* yesterday evening when I was only on the wlan
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> it's always worked until now :)
<pitti> Laney: two different metrics, I suppose/hope
<jibel> seb128, very likely, thanks.
<seb128> jibel, yw!
<pitti> Laney: I'd assume that eth is faster to connect and has a higher metric, so not sure why a running process woudl suddenly want to use the wifi one
<pitti> Laney: or could it be that the ethernet (re)connected later on for some reason?
<Laney> default         DD-WRT          0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enx0023563c3054
<Laney> default         DD-WRT          0.0.0.0         UG    600    0        0 wlan0
<pitti> Laney: if dnsmasq started while 192.168.1.1 was routed via wlan, then eth came up and trumped its route with a higher metric, that might explain it
<pitti> that looks right
<Laney> bring back resolvd!
<Laney> resolved
<pitti> (I think higher metric == lower prio)
<pitti> Laney: drop dns=dnsmasq from /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf :)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I was looking at a different thing to you I think
<flexiondotorg> Ah, OK.
<Laney> details of the update itself, from the list of updates versus the progress thingy
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, so I've looked at both.
<Laney> Gtk's giving some warnings about the latter
<flexiondotorg> The progress while downloading.
<Laney> That's probably the hint
<flexiondotorg> And the vte details.
<Laney> Something's not asking for size right
<flexiondotorg> OK, I've just create a new VM and installed the GTK dev tools.
<flexiondotorg> I'll have another look.
<flexiondotorg> Regarding FF tooltips, shall I work on a merge proposal?
<Laney> Sure, feel free, can whack those in the same SRU
<flexiondotorg> OK/ I'll do that first then return the update manager (and related issues).
<Laney> I fear that it's something about the size the widgets are requesting, for the progress / vte case
<Sweet5hark> moin
<Laney> g'day Sweet5hark
<Laney> what's the news?
 * Sweet5hark is just checking the late fix for LibreOffice that build overnight in a ppa ...
<Laney> Probably a good idea to prepare that as an SRU
<Sweet5hark> will anyone from the desktop team be at http://www.opensourcesummit.paris/?lg=en? seb128? didrocks?
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: was supposed to, my talk was accepted, but some internal issues prevented this to happen
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: hmm, meh. from what I see that event is ... relevant.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.2/libreoffice_5.2.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes <- here is the prepared upload for the "unreadable tabs" issue. This was testbuild in the libreoffice-staging ppa and smoketested.
<davmor2> Laney, willcooke, vigo: guys I seem to be having issue with indicator-network crashing on i386 looks like network-manager-openvpn might be taking it out
<davmor2> I'll try a fresh install but if that fails I'll try and get a report filed for it
<vigo> davmor2, ack
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> willcooke: meh happens in live session too but at least there I can access the wifi network, bug #1632275
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1632275 could not be found
<willcooke> davmor2, is it a private bug?
<davmor2> willcooke: let me public it, it is an apport bug so hidden initially
<davmor2> willcooke: opened up
<willcooke> seb128, are you running 16.10 on your 32 bit machine?  Do you see that?  ^
<davmor2> willcooke: this is bailing on live desktop the only reason I think I missed it is I've been using the xps for 64 bit testing and the kvm for i386 so no wifi and no secrets
<willcooke> ah, kk
 * willcooke wonders who our indicator-network expert is, c_harles perhaps?
<davmor2> willcooke: no ofcourse I'm testing on hardware for final :(  he is for phone not sure if he has touched the desktop applet
<davmor2> willcooke: actually attente is the guy working on nm indicator currently iirc
<willcooke> nope
<willcooke> maybe you're thinking of wellark
<davmor2> willcooke: yes sorry
<davmor2> willcooke: but again that is indicator in unity7 it is still the applet
<davmor2> let try that in a sentence willcooke: but again that is indicator, in unity7 it is still the applet so no idea who looks after that
<willcooke> seb128, when you're about - can you help steer this to the right place? (bug# 1632275)
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1632275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1632275 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network-secret-agent crashed with SIGSEGV in do_lookup_x()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> davmor2: yeah, we've still the applet in u7
<Trevinho> well, nm-applet using indicator-application
<willcooke> yeah, and it looks like its the indicator thats crashing
<davmor2> jibel: ^ fyi
<davmor2> willcooke: looking at the tracker there is someone else who hit it in the i386 image so that is it confirmed but I opened a fresh bug incase it was different we can link them all together after.
<willcooke> davmor2, ack
<davmor2> willcooke: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds/132995/testcases/1303/results/ middle one of the green bugs
<Laney> It happens on an i386 live image
<Laney> Try asking pete-woods
<Laney> I think he wrote some/most of this stuff
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<davmor2> willcooke: oh so it looks like it is a new bug because it didn't affect amd64 so I don't know if there was a new image last night let me have a look
<davmor2> I'll fire up and amd64 and double check that
<Laney> You're probably just seeing it now because indicator-network got seeded
<Laney> There's not been a new image
<davmor2> Laney: but there is a guy confirm it on amd64 and yesterday that worked fine in testing
<Laney> Doesn't change the fact that there hasn't been a new image
<Laney> There's a way to reproduce it (i386 live session), I wouldn't bother trying to do any more research unless pete-woods wants help
<davmor2> Laney: indeed might just be that netboot was affected by it
<davmor2> wasn't even
<Laney> could be that it exists only in some circumstances
<Laney> willcooke: are you doing the ping thing?
<willcooke> Laney, you mean speaking to Pete?  Yeah
<Laney> ye
<Laney> ta
<davmor2> Laney: indeed
<willcooke> well, trying to, no reply yet but he's probably busy.  If I can't raise him I will try awe once he's on line
<davmor2> hmmm still can't reproduce on my system with broadcom or with ralink
<qengho> 'sup.
 * flexiondotorg seeks out food
<vigo> davmor2, after UEFI installation in my amd64 laptop I have internet connection but the icon in upper bar is the ethernet one instead of Wi-Fi
<vigo> have you seen it before?
<davmor2> vigo: that is part of the issue that I reported it is that the icon resets to default as the indicator restarts
<vigo> the one you found for i386?
<davmor2> vigo: yes it affects everything just isn't as noticable on amd64
<vigo> davmor2, I see :) thanks
<jbicha> seb128: evolution is having Google rate limiting problems too https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771547
<ubot5> Gnome bug 771547 in Mailer "Internal Google OAuth2 authentication fails with expired token" [Normal,Reopened]
<jbicha> I assume it's not really related to the browser geolocation api issue but I thought I'd mention it anyway
<desrt> good morning!
<vigo> davmor2, In my old pc (amd+nvidia+ralink) the Wi-Fi connection got lost after accepting 3rd party drivers+ Download updates screen
<vigo> Wi-Fi icon got blank and no way to connect it again, already reported?
<vigo> or is part of that bug affecting i386?
<davmor2> vigo: yeah it might be down to a bunch of things so anything you thing is relevant add to the bug and it might add more info the devs to find a cause/fix
<vigo> davmor2, sure :)
<Laney> hi desrt!
<Laney> have you given sufficient thanks?
<desrt> i have
<desrt> was a very good weekend, and a good send-off
 * desrt is on her way to the sprint tomorrow
<Laney> early haaging?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> i always enjoy a good haaging.  figured i'd start now.
<Laney> nice
<Laney> go see escher
<desrt> (i'm not actually going to the hague)
<desrt> (....yet)
<Laney> ._.
 * Laney heads to the post office & food office
 * flexiondotorg returns
<seb128> willcooke, what Laney said for the indicator issue (sorry was at lunch+some errands)
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> very good, thanks
<desrt> how was your weekend?
<seb128> saturday was good, still in Spain enjoying the nice weather, sunday was travelling back and unpacking/getting things in shape before resuming a work mode week
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, doesn't look really similar indeed (not the same api nor key) but thanks for pointing it out
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - no reply from Pete, chasing with a_lecu now
<willcooke> davmor2, fyi ^
<flexiondotorg> Laney, while looking at Tooltips for FF, they seems to be absent from many apps.
<flexiondotorg> Working on it.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: a lot of GNOME stuff doesn't have tooltips; do the tooltips show up with Adwaita?
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, Yeah, I checked the code.
<flexiondotorg> Tooltips that were once there are no longer :-)
<jbicha> :(
<flexiondotorg> Tooltips don't render correctly in Ubuntu, but that is another issue altogether.
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, I mean, tooltips are removed from the code.
<jbicha> nautilus 3.22 adds tooltips back!
<jbicha> for the toolbar at least
<flexiondotorg> Yep, And I'm looking at 3.20 here. As you say, no tool tips in the toolbar.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: What does "Tooltips don't render correctly in Ubuntu" mean?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, They intended to be rendered with rounded boarders.
<flexiondotorg> But are drawn on a rectangular black background, so appear rectangular.
<flexiondotorg> Present in 16.04 and 16.10.
<flexiondotorg> Open Nautilus and hover over Desktop in the side panel in Xenial or Yakkety.
<Laney> Didn't know that there was anything wrong with that
<seb128> flexiondotorg, it was fixed in a SRU in xenial
 * flexiondotorg checks for updates...
<seb128> sorry it was a SRU in wily
<seb128> should be fine in xenial
<seb128> you use unity?
<seb128> was fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.16.7-0ubuntu4
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Yep, using Unity on all computers.
<seb128> k, weird
<Laney> They are rounded
<flexiondotorg> seb128, It regressed :-(
<seb128> for me too
<flexiondotorg> Really?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, can you do a screnshot on xenial?
<seb128> what theme do you use?
<flexiondotorg> Ambiance
<seb128> weird
<seb128> but yeah, nautilus sidebar tooltips for example are rounded on current xenial for me
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: it looks rounded but with a black rectangle background like you said on xenial
<jbicha> I had to squint closely at my screen
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221853364/tooltip.png was the original bug
<seb128> that's fixed for me at least
<jbicha> I'm using VirtualBox and that's what it looks like for me now on xenial
<flexiondotorg> seb128, http://imgur.com/a/7sagJ
<flexiondotorg> I'm on hardware. Intel Iris 540.
<Laney> ok, I've been checking 16.10 since you said it happens there
<seb128> flexiondotorg, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/xenial.png is my xenial
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/tooltip.png yakkety
<flexiondotorg> OK, going to test this on my XPS 15 with nvidia drivers.
<Laney> in a 16.04 VM I do see this though
<Laney> :-o!
<seb128> lowgfx mode thing?
<willcooke> thats what I was thinking
<willcooke> but I run lowgfx mode here all the time, and it's ok for me
<seb128> or maybe compositing/rendering
<seb128> like software rendering issue
<seb128> in vm
<seb128> but flexiondotorg said he's having the bug "on hardware" which I guess mean non-vm
<flexiondotorg> My main computer is a Skull Canyon NUC. No VM here.
<flexiondotorg> Just checked low graphics mode. It is not enabled.
<flexiondotorg> I'm really pleased I didn't start try to fix this.
<jbicha> how do you check for low graphics mode?
<Laney> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE
<flexiondotorg> OK, Dell XPS 15 in Intel mode also exhibits the issue.
<flexiondotorg> Both are Skylake graphics.
<flexiondotorg> nvidia drivers on the same XPS 15 do not exhibit the issue.
 * flexiondotorg looks at 3 computers his eyes no longer trust :-(
 * Laney is happy that the theme is exonerated
<seb128> intel driver issue then?
<flexiondotorg> Specifically Skylake.
<seb128> fun
<seb128> do you use the intel driver or modesettings?
<flexiondotorg> Intel driver.
<flexiondotorg> Completely default.
<flexiondotorg> The Firefox tooltips I've submitted a merge proposal for work just fine however.
<Laney> They're probably drawn differently
<flexiondotorg> Yep, they are.
<flexiondotorg> But a good job too, otherwise I'd still be sat here trying to fix them.,
<seb128> flexiondotorg, well, there is still a bug worth fixing there, but probably not a trivial one...
<flexiondotorg> Indeed. I've made a note to circle back to it after release.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: did you see this? -> (12:02:18) Sweet5hark: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.2.2/libreoffice_5.2.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes <- here is the prepared upload for the "unreadable tabs" issue. This was testbuild in the libreoffice-staging ppa and smoketested.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yeah I saw but got sidetracked on other bugs, looking at it now, thanks for the reminder
<Sweet5hark> seb128: no worries, just wanted to be sure it wouldnt have disappeared in something like a disconnect on my side.
<seb128> right, no I saw it ;-)
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZy_sBW7jz0&feature=youtu.be
<Laney> :D
<seb128> Sweet5hark, libreoffice in the review queue
<Sweet5hark> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> yw, thanks for the fix update!
<willcooke> gah
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 11 15:31:24 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic:
<seb128> lol
<andyrock> o/
<Trevinho> \o
<willcooke> roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron, hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<flexiondotorg> o/
 * Sweet5hark reporting in.
<willcooke> Right, let's get started
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> still working on unity8 tooltips
<andyrock> i'm working on a failure on one unit test
<andyrock> that happens just on CI and not locally
<andyrock> I had to rebase the branches several time due to the unified-stages branch
<andyrock> that's it basically
<andyrock> *times
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi, holiday yesterday, still working on gtk-mir clipboard support, making some progress there
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: desrt
<willcooke> let's come back, she was around earlier.  Oh, travelling perhaps.
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * darktable snap rejected upstream (apparently they are not interested in producing any binary builds at all)
<willcooke> :(
<dgadomski> * working on rawtherapee snap
<willcooke> I've had similar problems with other upstreams
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1550983 - was able to reproduce it
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<dgadomski> I guess they just trying to avoid any potential work on their side
<dgadomski> * debugged some ifupdown issues that turned out to be misconfigurations
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> not much to update because of long holiday of National Day last week.
<FJKong> I am looking into the bug of can't using input method in sanp package, telegram for example, it is critical thing
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> • Created debdiff (explicitly disconnect keymap signals) for gtk+2.0 for Yakkety and Xenial SRU and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors (LP: #1576424)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576424 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Gimp crashes with text tool & caps lock" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576424
<flexiondotorg> • Holiday on Friday 7th October
<flexiondotorg> • Created a merge proposal (white borders encroaching into the window decorations) for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety (LP: #1624571)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1624571 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "White lines visible around LibreOffice toolbars in when using GTK3" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624571
<flexiondotorg> • Created a merge proposal (Firefox add-ons and Certificate Viewer not rendering tabs) for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety (LP: #1631208)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1631208 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Tabs in Firefox dialogs are not rendered (for add-on options & Certificate Viewer)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631208
<flexiondotorg> • Created a merge proposal (Firefox black borders on search/location entry boxes) for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety (LP: #1624738)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1624738 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Firefox search and location boxes have black borders when unselected" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624738
<flexiondotorg> • Created a merge proposal (Firefox tooltips)  for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety (LP: #1478173)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1478173 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance & Radiance themes are missing a "background-color" for tooltip elements (needed for GTK3-enabled Firefox Nightly)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478173
<flexiondotorg> • Still working on (LP: #1623856) and (LP: #1623856)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Updated gtk element means you need to specify a size on the details drop down or it is only 1 line high" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623856
<flexiondotorg> • ISO QA testing
<flexiondotorg> eof
<willcooke> :) thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, please let me have your updates by email
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> 1- rolling windows bug progress:
<willcooke>  |-- found out that it's not related to minimize but to the decorations
<willcooke>  |-- status: partially fixed needs some extra work
<willcooke> 2- low gfx:
<willcooke>  |-- I have some branches awaiting review from 1-2 weeks ago (for
<willcooke> example the moving windows)
<willcooke>  |-- I am still looking at other possible optimisations
<willcooke> 3- general rendering problems:
<willcooke>  |-- there were some rendering issues, I discovered in the past which I
<willcooke> didn't have time to investigate, I try to see if I could fix any of those
<willcooke> EOF
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • All the hard bugs (nautilus overlapping icons, indicator-keyboard breaking the sources)
<Laney> • Fix terminal and system-settings to not show on U8 properly
<Laney> • Upload u-c-c pending fixes, revert a string change (to restore later)
<Laney> • Sponsor the contest wallpapers and some other fixes (nm-openvpn, themes, gnome-calculator)
<Laney> • Upload new appstream-glib to debian + sync
<Laney> • Moar queue reviews and stuff
<Laney> 🚦
<willcooke> :) thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> done: Cr 53.
<qengho> done: Celebrated Columbus Day! Yay! Columbus!
<qengho> in-progress: fixing problems related to switch to Cr's new build system. broken high-DPI & gsettings. maybe widevine component?
<qengho> in-progress: debugging google-api complaints. I no longer trust the Dev console
<qengho> stats. Works way more often than graph shows.
<qengho> to-do: CJK fonts in Browser snap.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • backlog post holidays
<seb128> • sponsored libreoffice fix for bjoern
<seb128> • some daily iso testing and yakkety bugs triaging
<seb128> </dayandanhalf>
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - finally fixed bug 1527053 for 0-day SRU with a minimal hackish vendor patch
<Sweet5hark> -- testbuild and smoketested, looks good
<Sweet5hark> - some prep for "Netzpolitischer Kongress" Berlin, 2016-10-28
<Sweet5hark> - some mentoring, some triage upstream
<Sweet5hark> - managed to (re-)upload LibreOffice 5.2.2 to snappy store
<Sweet5hark> -- this failed with an unexplained "ooops" from the store last time with the same file, seem to be ok this time around
<Sweet5hark> -- seems to have worked now: installable from the store
<ubot5> bug 1527053 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Tab names unreadable in GTK3 in Ubuntu" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527053
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued working on bug 1574324. As per my latest update in the bug, I am pretty sure I have narrowed it down to a single patch that causes the issue, however I don't think its a single change that causes things to break. Work continues.
<willcooke> * Yakkety iso testing, focusing on a11y. Still can't load Orca from Ubiquity when booting directly into the installer. Too late to track down, as before not bothered since focus is usually on the LTS when it comes to recommending an accessible Ubuntu version.
<willcooke> * Started taking another look at the snaps I started packaging a while back, almost got one ready to uplado to teh store, that being flac.
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixed bug in pdftopdf which makes duplex printing not working correctly when only a part of the pages of the document is selected for printing.
<tkamppeter> - snappy: Worked on the snap for the printing stack.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Synced 1.11.4 from Debian.
<tkamppeter> - foomatic-db: Synced current version from Debian.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Some more tuning to the unity8 menu items to work with touch and pointer
<Trevinho> · Rewritten the UI of the unity8 calendar indicator menu to match new style
<Trevinho> · Created radio menu items for unity8
<Trevinho> · Various discussions with design (and a meeting about multi-monitor)
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - GNOME Software / snapd bug fixing
<willcooke> - XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP fixes
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Moar testing please
<willcooke> Trying to get to the bottom of the BT issues atm
<willcooke> Laney is working on the net-indicator et al one
<willcooke> U8 is working though, complete with Terminal
<willcooke> I'm writing instructions for adding some snaps and some other apps from the PPA
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else?
<willcooke> going once
<seb128> do we need to prepare anything for next week?
<desrt> o/
<willcooke> ah!
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> sorry
<desrt> trying to catch up after a disaster of a week
<desrt> was a short one (holiday yesterday) and was sick for a lot of it :/
<desrt> feeling better now, though, and looking forward to seeing everyone at the sprint
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> glad you're on the mend
<willcooke> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-11 | Current topic: aob
<desrt> quick meeting today :)
<willcooke> seb128, prep.. check the sessions on the sprint planning spreadsheet (session tab, not agenda tab) and see if you want to add anything
<seb128> k
<seb128> we didn't have one of those weeks in so long that I don't remember how they work
<willcooke> :))
<seb128> we have a desktop room but also sessions UDS like in parrallel?
<seb128> so we default to team hacking when there is no session
<seb128> right?
<willcooke> I think morning is sessions and afternoon is follow up work
<seb128> k
<willcooke> where follow up = more meetings / hack
<seb128> I'm sure we are going to figure it out on monday
<willcooke> plus I have a list of topics I'd like to talk to people about
<Trevinho> oh, it would be a nice event :)
<Trevinho> will be*
<willcooke> in our team
<Trevinho> (hopefully :-))
<seb128> looking forward seeing everyone!
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> k
<willcooke> oki, I gotta go do things
<willcooke> so
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 11 15:52:04 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-10-11-15.31.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> hopefully this cough/cold will have ended by then
<Laney> or you get a nice dose of the laneyflu
<willcooke> ditto
<seb128> urg
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, What specific BT issues are you investigating?
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, see the last hour or so in #distro on the Canonical server
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Sweet5hark> seb128: FWIW, https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92776#c15 <- it seems the "unreadable tabs" issue happens on yakkety/gtk 3.20 only, but not on xenial/gtk 3.18, which is curious.
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 92776 in UI "UI: Tab names unreadable in GTK3 in Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Sweet5hark, not so curious, gtk theming changed quite a bit in the new version and the theme reflected those changes
<Sweet5hark> seb128: still, as the theme has a separate subfolder for 3.20 and libreoffice is ifdefs like mad for various minimal 3.xx versions, the root cause could be any (or all) of 1/ the theme 2/ gtk 3/ ifdefs in libreoffice :/
<seb128> sounds like fun
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, TBH I wont touch that jenga tower anymore for yakkety. Rather look at libreoffice 5.3 and gtk 3.22 (when will that be?) to stabilize ...
<seb128> yeah, that makes sense, new gtk for next cycle I guess
<seb128> well let's see next week
<Sweet5hark> yup
<seb128> depends of priorities and things the team gets to work on
 * Sweet5hark hums track 2 of that 1991 Queen album.
<cyphermox> willcooke: around?
<willcooke> cyphermox, yo!
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> actually, depends what you want me to do
<willcooke> :)
<cyphermox> well it's not something likely to be fixable before release, but there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1632133 ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1632133 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "'Access for Everyone' slide uses screenshot of Appearance System Settings dialogue from Xenial (not Yakkety)" [Medium,Triaged]
<cyphermox> thought you might be interested given that you did the other wallpaper/screenshot stuff this cycle :)
<willcooke> aieeeee
<willcooke> I will fix that rigth now if you will merge it
<cyphermox> sure
<willcooke> on it
<cyphermox> then we can harass infinity to land it if there's a respin
<willcooke> I suspect there will be :/
<cyphermox> oh?
<willcooke> couple of bugs I've got an eye on which I'm undecided are blockers or not
<cyphermox> desktop bugs or stuff for me?
<willcooke> and hey, it's only Tuesday
<willcooke> desktop bugs yeah
<cyphermox> ok
<willcooke> we've got a whole day of testing tomorrow
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> there definitely will be, and we're landing stuff with that expectation
<Laney> so be quick!
<willcooke> internet connection dont fail me now
<flocculant> willcooke: dodgy attempt to placate the desperate UK interwebz infrastructure there - unless you live in a biggish town :p
 * willcooke lives in the sticks
<flocculant> :)
 * flexiondotorg Definitely has the most sticks.
 * flocculant looks out the window at the copse 
<flexiondotorg> Laney, seb128 Just set up a new testing laptop with Intel HD 5500 graphics.
<flexiondotorg> I observe that tooltip issue again.
 * flexiondotorg moos at the cows.
<seb128> :-/
<willcooke> flocculant, I miss read that as corpse
<willcooke> cyphermox, pour vous https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-1610/+merge/308159
<flocculant> willcooke: lol
<flocculant> willcooke: definitely less sticks on a corpse than in the copse :D
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> not if you've done the job right
<Laney> </sinister>
<flocculant> :)
<cyphermox> willcooke: merged and uploaded.
<willcooke> cyphermox, merci!
 * flexiondotorg goes to cook, back later for moar testing
<willcooke> l8r flexiondotorg
<seb128> good evening desktopers
<willcooke> cya seb128
<seb128> bye willcooke
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<willcooke> I'm off too - kids to bed time
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-12
<hikiko> Hi
<TheMuso> Hey hikiko.
<hikiko> Hi TheMuso :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<Laney> cough cough spluttery cough
<seb128> hey Laney flexiondotorg davmor2
<pitti> Laney: morning! argh, got a cold?
<Laney> hey seb128 & pitti, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, seb128 pitti o/
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey flexiondotorg!
<Laney> pitti: a bit; the cold phase is over and now the cough phase is setting in
<flexiondotorg> Laney, sounds like hot toddy season then.
<Laney> Mmm
<Laney> I might go out to Boots and get one of those really thick cough syrups
<seb128> don't feel like you have to bring it for next week ;-)
 * seb128 sends Laney back to bed with some tea
<seb128> you need rest and to get better!
<Laney> bah, next week
<Laney> it needs to be better by friday!
<seb128> beer drinking is not what you need to recover!
<flexiondotorg> Beer makes everything better
<Laney> It'll erase all memories of the illness, and if I can't remember it then it didn't happen
<davmor2> Laney: get some broncho stop pastilles not the syrup
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> broncho stop sounds terrifying
<Laney> I could get some of those bricks from down the road and go walk into the Trent too
<davmor2> Laney: we found them to be the most effective cough remedy and because they are pastilles you can carry them around with you
<Laney> davmor2: thanks for the tip :P
<davmor2> Laney: just looking you for you dude :)
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> am I really here
<seb128> oh, I was going to comment on wether the flu got you down
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> internet is all screwy today it seems
<davmor2> willcooke: this is not the internet you are paying for........droids and looking damn it I'll get that quote right one of these times ;)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> seb128, Laney flexiondotorg - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1578810
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578810 in Wireshark "Insensitive (disabled) toolbar icons in GTK3 are not dimmed" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I'm not sure about this one
<willcooke> Because I tried the wireshark example, and its fine for me
<willcooke> (comment 12_
<willcooke> )
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, I'll take a look at wireshark.
<flexiondotorg> Do an install with the new iso now.
<willcooke> I just loaded it here, started a capture and it looks fine
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, they're talking about X
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, You mentioned your working on "docs" explaining what to install in a Unity 8 session to make it more complete.
<flexiondotorg> ANy chance you can put that somewhere to collaborate?
<flexiondotorg> Ah, OK. Xenial.
<willcooke> sent you a link
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<seb128> willcooke, wireshark looks fine on my xenial
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> odd
<seb128> in any case https://code.launchpad.net/~malaperle/ubuntu-themes/ubuntu-themes/+merge/294568 seems like it oculd makes sense to me
<seb128> to be confirmed by somebody who is more familiar with gtk css though
<seb128> so you willcooke or Laney :-)
<willcooke> seb128, I think you mean flexiondotorg ;P
<seb128> haha
<seb128> or him!
 * flexiondotorg ducks
<willcooke> lol
<seb128> flexiondotorg, congrats on being our new theme maintainer
<flexiondotorg> Ummm.
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> it's a trap
<willcooke> they did that to me
<flexiondotorg> And I'm in it now.
<seb128> you guys don't get to complain
<seb128> it used to be that the newest team member gets to maintain compiz
<seb128> you can ask didrocks
<willcooke> ooohhhhh
<willcooke> harsh
<willcooke> lol
<flexiondotorg> Let's just all agree to stick with GTK 3.22 for-ev-er! ;-)
<willcooke> +1
<didrocks> yep!
<seb128> isn't that was upstream is sort of doing?
<seb128> I think they are preparing things for the next gtk
<seb128> so 3.2x should stop changing in the next cycle(s)
<flexiondotorg> Yep, that is how I understand it.
<Laney> That doesn't let you off maintaining the theme
<Laney> It has to work with the newer versions
<seb128> right, but it let you off fixing applications that didn't change just because gtk update is slightly incompatible
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: it just increases your fun because you'll get to maintain the theme for gtk2 and gtk3 and gtk4, etc.
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha
<seb128> well "maintain"
<seb128> gtk2 and gtk3 themes don't have reasons to require more work if you are happy with the current look of things
<Laney> I think you'll end up doing all the changes you otherwise would have done, just to a new branch and not the existing one
<Laney> It's of course true to say that things built against the old version won't change appearance
<seb128> right, theme work is the same
<seb128> but thinks like eclipse or libreoffice looking wrong because gtk changed under theme and confuse their code is going to get better
<seb128> things*
<seb128> theme->them
<seb128> no going around looking what UI are buggy after a gtk update
<seb128> you just get to check things that you opt in to use the new version
<seb128> which is much easier to manage
<Laney> k, I think that's what I said so we agree
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> good :-)
<seb128> Laney, btw how was your dns this morning?
<seb128> still had to restart things manually?
<Laney> it worked actually
<Laney> I didn't use the laptop in between last night though
<Laney> not sure if that was a factor or not
<Laney> Going out to find some of those lung stopper things what davmor2 recommended
<Laney> back in a few
<seb128> Trevinho, bug #1632656 seems a new segfault in yakkety
<ubot5> bug 1632656 in compiz (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/compiz:11:unity::input::Monitor::Impl::UpdateEventMonitor:unity::input::Monitor::Impl::~Impl:std::default_delete:std::unique_ptr:unity::input::Monitor::~Monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632656
<Trevinho> mh, yeah, might bee a new one... It shoud happen during shutdown though... I also thought I had a branch, but maybe it was fixed in something not merged yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> hey Trevinho btw :-) how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey, good... Still some cough, but not bad
<Trevinho> seb128: you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
 * Laney meows
<Laney> davmor2: that cat was basically tripping me up all the way down the street
<Laney> EXTREMELY friendly
<davmor2> Laney: hahahaha
<Laney> some guy in a car laughed at me
<davmor2> Laney: I can only assume you smell of catnip, fish or Dreamies :D
 * willcooke sniffs laney
<willcooke> OT: Why is all royalty free music bobbins
<davmor2> willcooke: because it is royalty free ;)  have a look and see if blind divine still have some CC music
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, please note that the libreoffice source are split, so if you apply a patch to the binary code which doesnt affect the translation, you don't have to upload/rebuild the l10n package
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, firefox looks awful in yakkety (with the bold outline around the awesomebar and searchbar). Who broke the theming? ;)
<seb128> gtk upstream!
<chrisccoulson> can I statically link the old gtk in to firefox? It really does look bad
<seb128> the theme needs tweaks I guess
<chrisccoulson> Perhaps I should use firefox a bit more
<seb128> nobody reported the issue?
<seb128> is that new from firefox 49?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not sure, I've not been using yakkety that long
<seb128> flexiondotorg was looking at some firefox theming issues I think
<chrisccoulson> I was only joking about the static linking thing btw ;)
<seb128> I know :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-themes/lp1624738/+merge/308032
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, excellent. Thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-themes/lp1478173/+merge/308124
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-themes/lp1631208/+merge/307899
<seb128> those as well
<chrisccoulson> That's good. I'm glad those are being worked on :)
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> shame that was not on time to land on the iso
 * willcooke sings the respin song
<seb128> lol
<seb128> better to sing to the post LTS version song
<seb128> :-)
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Yeah, I'm workin on those FF tweaks.
<flexiondotorg> I've improved my tooling in the process to catch what Laney observed.
<willcooke> seb128, :D
<Laney> oh it's hardly awful, don't be over dramatic
<seb128> time for some sport, bbl
<Laney> bye seb128!
<Laney> sport well, sport hard, sport often
<davmor2> Laney: how's the cough now?
<Laney> still there, but acceptable
<Laney> going to skip climbing to let it get a bit better though /o\
<willcooke> 3rd attempt to capture this screencast without something crashing halfway through
<willcooke> or running out of disk space
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> ah man
<Laney> firefox done forgot my history
<TheMuso> Laney: Wow never heard of that happening before.
<sarnold> firefox without history: modern-day equivalent of a lobotomy?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-13
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> hi pitti!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you? In .de already?
<desrt> yup.  and because of that, i am feeling particularly great :)
<desrt> the long-distance relationship has ended
<pitti> ♥
<desrt> indeed.
 * desrt is stupidly happy
<pitti> *hug*, sounds great!
<pitti> phone
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> hey willcooke, starting early today!
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey willcooke! happy Yakkety day!
<seb128> hey pitti, happy yakkety day to you as well!
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> willcooke: You will be pleased to know that I found what I think is the source of the bluetooth issues that people have been seeing, related to the touch patches. I've asked folks to test on the relevant bugs, and will be preparing SRUs tomorrow all being well...
<willcooke> TheMuso, \m/ great stuff
<willcooke> seb128, pitti mornig :)
<willcooke> Thought I'd check in before taking boy #1 to school
<willcooke> Looks like we're on track
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> HI THARE
<pitti> OH HAI Laney!
<seb128> hello mr lane
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> dnsmasq broke again this morning ;-)
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> I killed all the instances
<Laney> there were some old looking lxd ones
<Laney> what-ever-r-r-r-r
<Laney> it's release day
<Laney> seb128: pitti: how are you?
<pitti> Laney: much better, thanks! had a good night's sleep after two really bad ones
<Laney> ah good!
<Laney> do you know if anythign was causing it?
<seb128> good, though feeling like I'm dealing with a start of cold for some days, hope I get over it before it starts being a real one
<Laney> /o\
<pitti> Laney: brain didn't shut down; but two hours of basketball obviously helped :)
<Laney> pitti: excellent
<Laney> argh, speaking of brain
<Laney> firefox losing its is seriously annoying
<Laney> nbs.html TAB TAB TAB WHY
<seb128> does it restore it after a restart?
<seb128> or is that like you had a crash and the db is corrupted and it deleted it?
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> is that a thing?
<seb128> I had that happening once this year
<Laney> I would have to find my keys to get into lastpass again :P
<Laney> too annoying
 * Laney does it
<flexiondotorg> Morning peeps
<desrt> morning, all
<flexiondotorg> desrt, o/
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, desrt
<seb128> desrt, in Europe or just on the t.z?
<desrt> here now until christmas
<Laney> AH HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM maybe it's just vimperator that broke
<Laney> hey flexiondotorg & desrt
 * flexiondotorg gets tea...
<Laney> https://github.com/vimperator/vimperator-labs/issues/538
<Laney> oho
<Laney> yessssssss, winning
<Laney> I was reading an article the other day about how too much automation can erode your skills
 * Laney coughs
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu1 ruh roh ;-)
<seb128> Laney, build-depends requirement not bumped to the new snapd-glib version I guess
<seb128> I was surprised to see those accepted
<seb128> we are not respinning right? e.g that's SRU material?
<seb128> e.g -> i.e
<Laney> there's not even any build-depends
<Laney> You don't have to look, I can handle it
<Laney> and yes
<Laney> sru
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> do you know if we can move the package to main in a SRU?
<Laney> checking for SNAP... no -> but it still tried to build the plugin
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you can't change it in a frozen suite (release), but proposed -> updates should be cool
<seb128> good
<davmor2> Laney: have another broncho stop :P
<Laney> davmor2: I discovered that they don't go well with tea
<davmor2> Laney: hahahaha
<willcooke> wheeeee
<davmor2> willcooke: you really should use the toilet for that rather than your keyboard
<willcooke> It's quicker this way
<willcooke> plus all my pop bottles are full
<Laney> I saw something weird float to the top of my cup of coffee, but now I can't find it in there
<Laney> must have dissolved
 * Laney retches
<flexiondotorg> My bouncer didn't recover from the netsplit. Just poked it.
<hikiko> I forgot the nick again :p
<seb128> hey hikiko, how are you?
<hikiko> hi seb128
<hikiko> I am fine you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<qengho> I uploaded a new $browser snap. Beware that snap "refresh"es break running programs.
<willcooke> That's it,
<willcooke> the website is updated, so it's real now
<willcooke> As a reward take a short holiday
<willcooke> did you enjoy it?  Back to work
<qengho> We don't have a xdg-utils snap-to-outside bridge, do we?
<seb128> we do
<qengho> Ooo!
<seb128> but it's not installed by default
<seb128> snapd-xdg-open
<qengho> Awesome. Thanks, seb.
<seb128> well that's the host side helper
<qengho> Er, oh.
<seb128> then the ubuntu-core snap has a /usr/bin/local/xdg-open script
<seb128> which sends a dbus message
<qengho> Ah!
<qengho> Sweet.
<seb128> that the helper listen to
<seb128> you might have an issue with that directory not being in the standard path though
<seb128> that was being discussed on #snappy yesterday
<qengho> Right.
<Laney> ttfn
<Laney> see you in the real world
<Laney> whatever that is
<Laney> (off tomorrow)
<seb128> Laney, have a nice w.e, see you on sunday!
<seb128> enjoy the beer festival
<seb128> calling it a day as well
<seb128> oh and congrats everyone on 16.10!
<willcooke> night all - thanks for 16.10
<ricotz> 16.10 \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-14
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> hi
<desrt> moin!
<desrt> hikiko: you're up early :)
<pitti> hey Allison, good morning!
<desrt> 'sup pitti
<pitti> desrt: are you already full of sausages and Sauerkraut by now? :-)
<desrt> nope.  had none of either since i got here.
<desrt> had some nice sauerbraten last night though
<desrt> and lots of kölsch, of course :)
<pitti> good choice!
<desrt> and kartoffelklöße
 * pitti likes Sauerbraten
<pitti> desrt: and Rotkraut, I hope
<desrt> ya.  obviously :p
<desrt> although mascha ate most of it.  it's not really my thing :/
<pitti> well, it's an art to cook it really well
<pitti> in most restaurants it's not that good indeed
<desrt> this one was cooked fairly well, i'd say.  i hated it less than usual :)
<pitti> haha
<desrt> i also figured out something really funny.....
<desrt> i think i'm a german citizen
<pitti> isn't that something that involves paperwork rather than thinking? :)
<desrt> turns out in 2015 they passed some new regulation that makes it so that the mother's line is also valid, retroactively
<desrt> well, it involves a fair deal of thinking, too.  they want you to have C1 language skills to claim your passport.  that's going to take a while :)
<pitti> uh, indeed -- but I guess someone will be eager to practice with you :)
<desrt> indeed
<desrt> his name is Duo :p
 * pitti relocates to rolling office (aka ICE train), going to Dresden today
<pitti> desrt: Duo and Mascha together, I figure :)
<desrt> :)
<desrt> enjoy your 300km/h-scenery-flying-by office :)
<pitti> more like 150 km/h, but all the same :)
<pitti> laterz
<flexiondotorg> pitti, desrt Morning
<desrt> flexiondotorg: hihi
<desrt> flexiondotorg: looking forward to the sprint?
<flexiondotorg> Very much :-)
<desrt> your first, right?
<flexiondotorg> Not quite.
 * desrt raises eyebrow
<flexiondotorg> I was invited to the Snappt Sprint in Heidelberg earlier this year as a community contributor.
<flexiondotorg> Snappy even.
<desrt> ah. very nice.
<flexiondotorg> Yep, it is great.
<flexiondotorg> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone from their and everyone else I haven't met yet :-)
<willcooke> o/
<davmor2> Morning all Congratulations
<willcooke> cheers davmor2 - couldnt have done it without you
<willcooke> thanks for all your help
<davmor2> no worries it's what I here for, causing headaches, trying to break the minds and will of the developers....I mean software honest ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> howdy seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> Not great, woke up with a sore throat this morning.  I think I caught Laney's cold by spending too much time in the release channel
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Morning.
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, o/
<willcooke> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128, I'm working on a theme fix for yakkety.
<flexiondotorg> I assume a merge-proposal tp lp:ubuntu-themes is still correct right now?
<seb128> yes
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> in any case it needs fixing in trunk first
<seb128> so that's always right
<seb128> then we might need to backport/SRU
<flexiondotorg> seb128, And it need an SRU to Xenial.
<flexiondotorg> So here?
<flexiondotorg> lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/16.04
<flexiondotorg> For another merge proposal?
<Sweet5hark> moin
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark, o/
<seb128> I guess so
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, how are you?
<flexiondotorg> Cheers.
 * Sweet5hark is still sorry he didnt immediately shut down IRC and disappeared to the bahamas or something the second willcooke said we should take a break yesterday. ;)
<willcooke> :D
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: willcooke just wanted a KitKat that is the universal signal
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, Morning
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Here's the MPs for dimming icons https://bugs.launchpad.net/wireshark/+bug/1578810
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1578810 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Insensitive (disabled) toolbar icons in GTK3 are not dimmed" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, that's awesome, nicely done
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, any ideas why it works for me (at least I think it does)
<flexiondotorg> You fixed it?
<willcooke> no it was never broken here
<flexiondotorg> It is reproducibly busted on clean installs of X and Y.
<willcooke> I think seb128 said it was ok for him too
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> either way - nicely done
<flexiondotorg> So if text is displayed next to the icon, the text is dimmed.
<flexiondotorg> But the icon not.
<davmor2> willcooke: it loves you and hates flexiondotorg, you have a witch doctor protecting you, solar flares, I could go on but you get the drift ;)
<flexiondotorg> But those apps that default to icon only, the icons are now dimmed.
<willcooke> aliens
<flexiondotorg> *not
<flexiondotorg> Also, eclipse from the archive works.
<flexiondotorg> Because it uses GTK2+ for styling hints.
<flexiondotorg> You have to download Eclipse to exhibit the issue.
<flexiondotorg> Because that uses GTK3+
<flexiondotorg> But gtk3-widget-factory can be used to demonstrate the issue and the fix.
<davmor2> willcooke: Wee timorous beastie with big pointy teeth
<willcooke> davmor2, what? behind the rabbit?
<willcooke> errrrrrrr
<willcooke> oh dear
<willcooke> seb128, about?
<seb128> yes?
<willcooke> Can you try this:
<willcooke> (On your Y test machine first I think)
<willcooke> Log in to U7
<willcooke> System Settings -> Users ->
<willcooke> Change your user to login without a password
<willcooke> Close System Settings
<willcooke> reboot
<willcooke> From lightdm click on "login" to log the user in without a password
<willcooke> System Settings -> Users
<willcooke> correction:
<willcooke> System Settings -> Users -> **UNLOCK**
<willcooke> in the first step ^
<willcooke> then unlock
<willcooke> then tell me what happens :))
<willcooke> davmor2, if you have a Y test box can you try it too ^
<seb128> that's a known/reported bug
<willcooke> seb128, is it a PAM thing?
<willcooke> seb128, and is it the underlying cause of:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1630156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630156 in OEM Priority Project trusty "No password needed to Log in after cancel the password and then reset again" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> no, it's a nopasswd group special case in accoountsservice
<davmor2> willcooke: I hate you, but you can fix it with unity8 :D
<davmor2> willcooke: Login to unity8 you can now set a password from system-settings→security→lock and then login to unity7 and you now have a password
<willcooke> \o/
<seb128> going to drop offline for some hours, bbl
<willcooke> see ya seb128
<Fudge> hi guys, how long honestly do we have to put up with reading this long winded trolling thread on ubuntu-dev mailing list!!
<ogra_> Fudge, it isnt ubuntu-dev (luckily) ... there is a -discuss on the name ... (seems thats kind of an invitation to such threads )
 * flexiondotorg goes for a late lunch
<qengho> Good morning, team. Gettin' my coffee, when there comes an enormous boom outside my house, across the street. Something was brighter than the sun for a moment. I think some critter bridged the electrical contacts of something.
<flexiondotorg> qengho, o/
<qengho> I was halfway under my desk when all quieted down again.
<qengho> That was better than coffee. For me. Not for the critter.
<willcooke> BBQ for dinner?
<dobey> qengho: you are going via iceland?
<qengho> dobey: Yep!
<willcooke> dobey, I just remember something - did you see Robert Ancell's libsnapd?  I wondered if it might help you with some snap scope work
<willcooke> dobey, http://bobthegnome.blogspot.co.uk/2016/08/introducing-snapd-glib.html
<dobey> qengho: ah, cool. arrival time is the same, so wasn't quite sure if it might be a re-badged version of the same flight from atl
<dobey> willcooke: yeah. the snappy scope is written in golang.
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> as you were
<willcooke> :)
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, oh, it looks like we're on the same flight on sunday
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, from City?
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, yeah
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, plan is to meet there about 1400ish for an ale first if you fancy it?
<willcooke> popey & ahayzen are on that too ^
<popey> o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, yeah, I could do
<willcooke> I haven't looked at train times yet, but I'm expecting that to be easy
<willcooke> unless the dreaded engineering works are on
<willcooke> which they are no
<willcooke> t
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, I need to sort trains out
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, will you end up in KGX?
<willcooke> looks like my best option is one that gets to KGX at 13:01
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, yeah, I'm travelling from peterborough
<willcooke> I'll be on the crappy little train from Sandy, gets in at 13:01 - if that works for you, maybe I'll meet you at the station
<willcooke> Northern Line to Bank, DLR -> Airport
<willcooke> bagsy front seat
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, yeah, I've just booked a ticket to arrive at KGX at just before 13:00
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, awesome!  I'll ping you on Telegram when I get in
<popey> 2 hours for me from fnn to lcy via WAT!
<willcooke> 2 hrs for me too
<willcooke> Seb said we are wise to go to Rotterdam
<popey> I made a telegram group for the sprint if you wanna invite people.
 * ogra_ waves ... me please !
<seb128> back
<willcooke> ogra_, msg me your telegram username
<willcooke> hey seb128
<ogra_> willcooke, the_ogra
<willcooke> done
<ogra_> (no need to keep it secret ... i probably get more friends that way ;) )
<ogra_> thanks !
<seb128> willcooke, sorry was offline longer that expected, drove to north of France for the w.e but we were not alone doing that
<seb128> how was the afternoon around here?
<willcooke> seb128, nice and quiet
<seb128> like fridays should be!
<willcooke> ok, calling it a week.
<willcooke> Feeling a bit fluey so going to get an early night
<willcooke> see y'all on Sunday \o/
<qengho> Did willcooke just admit to being patient zero?
<Fudge> ogra_:  I believe you are correct mate :) thanks for clarification
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-09
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<koza> o/
<duflu> Hi koza, seb128
<seb128> hey duflu koza
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<jibel> morning
<duflu> Hi jibel
<jibel> Hi duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: Good morning! Is /etc/locale.conf important enough on the Ubuntu desktop to block the suggested fix of bug #1662031? The file does not even exist on my machine...
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<duflu> Hey didrocks
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> GunnarHj, I didn't say that bug/file was important, was just giving context on why the function was added
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Are you convenient with disabling it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I would prefer for somebody to understand why it's there before removing it, just to make sure we don't create other problems, but I think it's an important bug to fix so yes we should land your version at least (or a better fix maybe if we manage to fully understand the issue and how the behaviour should be changed)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I can add that I studied booting with different variants of /etc/default/locale. It always has LANG, but I for instance added LC_TIME, and found that the latter resulted in the correct date format on the login screen. So I for one am not able to see any problems.
<seb128> GunnarHj, your change is probably fine for artful but it's not an upstreamable solution, we need something that works on any distro
<GunnarHj> seb128: Why? We are solving an Ubuntu specific issue. Or is anybody else using ~/.pam_environment the way we do?
<seb128> GunnarHj, good question, I don't know
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm just uncomfortable removing code without understanding why it's there
<GunnarHj> seb128: AFAIK it's Ubuntu only.
<seb128> that code? no it's upstream, see the commit in the bug I pointed
<GunnarHj> seb128: I meant ~/.pam_environment
<seb128> not in debian?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Nope.
<seb128> k
<seb128> well it doesn't change the fact that we could have code that works in Ubuntu and upstream/other distributions
<seb128> if the logic is smart enough to tell what condition should lead to what choices
<GunnarHj> seb128: Unless our patches in accountsservice have been upstreamed to Debian...
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, speaking of accountsservice, I’ve filed bug #1722151
<ubot5> bug 1722151 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Incorrect syntax when writing to ~/.pam_environment" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722151
<GunnarHj> seb128: The overall problem here is that Ubuntu established a model for handling language/locale settings, which works fine on all the flavors, while GNOME does it their way. So we have patches in a few packages to make it work our way.
<oSoMoN> ah, seeing you commented on it already
<andyrock> good morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning andyrock
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: I did. I'm kind of hesitating to fix something which is not broken. ;)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, you should stop working during the nights!
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, yes, it doesn't appear to be broken, but still incorrect according to documentation, let me look into the pam code again to double check
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Great if you do. I had a look, but that code is over my head.
<oSoMoN> seb128, I hate to leave things unfinished :)
<seb128> hehe
<GunnarHj> seb128: Just checked accountsservice in Debian. They do have our patches in the source, but they don't apply them. So yes, it's indeed Ubuntu only.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I.e. the use of ~/.pam_environment the way we do.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't understand what you are trying to get at there
<GunnarHj> seb128: You mentioned the need to upstream the fix, and I just making sure that there is no such need.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well if the issue is that overrides are done in the wrong order when using pam there might still be a flaw in the upstream code logic even if other distros don't use pam to set languages atm
<seb128> the fact that they are not impacted doesn't mean the code is right
<GunnarHj> seb128: True.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Maybe use the fix in 17.10, and then discuss it with upstream afterwards?
<seb128> GunnarHj, wfm, or maybe we can understand it fully and fix it correctly this week
<seb128> but meanwhile I'm fine landing your fix if we think that's the best option
<seb128> oSoMoN, what do you think? do you understand the issue fully now?
<seb128> brb, changing location
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, so maybe it's just a matter of making sure that set_up_session_language() is called before pam_env sets up the environment?
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Possibly. That would allow for an upstreamable solution, for the case the function isn't obsolete.
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, I'm looking into the order in which things are done in gdm
<oSoMoN> seb128, I was saying earlier to Gunnar,  maybe it's just a matter of making sure that set_up_session_language() is called before pam_env sets up the environment?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I think that would be something along those lines yes
<oSoMoN> trying to figure that out, async code is hard to read :/
<oSoMoN> or my brain is too synchronous
<seb128> indeed :/
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: You can also argue that since the set_up_session_language() function is apparently run after PAM has read /etc/default/locale and ~/.pam_environment, it's obviously redundant.
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: OTOH I can't explain why the ~/.pam_environment values are not reflected in g_listenv().
<andyrock> seb128: hey regarding the fix gnome-shell crash fix I proposed upstream they want to solve the issue at a different level
<andyrock> so in a nutshell the problem is that a NaN is generated
<andyrock> I'm avoid the crash if NaN is detected
<andyrock> they want to know why that NaN is generated
<andyrock> my plan is to build a ppa that will make gnome-shell crash as soon as the NaN is generated
<andyrock> hopefully someone will be willing to install the ppa and send us the crash report
<andyrock> this will take some time, so we might need to sru it
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<seb128> andyrock, maybe we could distro patch your workaround/solution for the release though?
<seb128> but yeah, having the debug info would be useful
<andyrock> distro patch should be possible and should not create any type of problem
<seb128> andyrock, can you add your patch to the launchpad bug with a comment saying that?
<andyrock> sure
<seb128> thanks
<duflu> didrocks, in case upstream doesn't wake up in time you may like to distro-patch this: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645433#c38
<ubot5> Gnome bug 645433 in wayland "gnome-shell's panel ignores font settings" [Normal,New]
<duflu> But I'm done and have to run
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> I recently enabled the modern-style extension in rhythmbox which tends to crash :(
<seb128> what is "modern-style"?
<ricotz> hey seb128, good :), and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<ricotz> the alternative-view
<seb128> you mean alternative-toolbar?
<ricotz> ah that is what it is called (just seeing the german title here)
<seb128> are you sure the issues are due to it? do you have a backtrace/report?
<seb128> what do you do to trigger the bugs?
<ricotz> I assume this extension is enabled by default now?
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714542/comments/11
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714542 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_reduce_border_radius() from st_theme_node_paint_borders() from st_theme_node_paint()" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, correct
<ricotz> seb128, didn't have time to investigate it yet, it crashes in "gtk_view_column" something, didn't saw this issue before
<seb128> ricotz, well, if you have specific action to trigger the segfault that would be useful to know which ones, nobody reported that problem before
<ricotz> seb128, I think it is a search, followed by double-clicking on a song
<ricotz> seb128, https://paste.debian.net/989778/
<seb128> ricotz, thanks, I can't reproduce by filtering and double clicking a result and there is no launchpad report matching it seems
<didrocks> ricotz: maybe try to report against https://github.com/fossfreedom/alternative-toolbar/issues? We got some crashes before, but they got fixed with their latest release
<didrocks> (which debian and us have)
<popey> Where would I file a bug where clicking on a notification of a file change in 17.10 will open multiple nautilus windows (one per notification), rather than just one?
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to handle andyrock's patch? I have another upstream potential fix we might want
<didrocks> popey: "notification of a file change"? Not sure what you mean
<seb128> didrocks, yes please, thanks
<didrocks> We have notification when plugging a mpt device, or network share available
<didrocks> seb128: will do! :)
<seb128> thx
<popey> didrocks: e.g. dropbox lets me know when someone changes a file, if that file is changed multiple times, i see one notification, but when i click it, I get lots of nautilus
<seb128> sounds like a dropbox bug?
<seb128> not replacing the notification but stacking new ones?
<didrocks> popey: ah, interesting… One question, if you don't click on one notification, and you get the file changed again, do you get another notification or was the previous one replaced?
<didrocks> sounds like seb128 is getting at the same point than I am :)
<popey> only one notification is seen
<didrocks> yeah, I think popey wants gnome-shell to remember which nautilus window was opened due to that action and have that one reused
<seb128> because the shell probably merge them
<didrocks> even if you click on each change
<popey> hang on...
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6HPg1oer/The%20notification%20(there%20are%20multiple%20behind%20this)
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OL6smIvV/result%20when%20i%20click%20it
<didrocks> you clicked on only ONE notification, correct to get that stack?
<popey> (that file is updated hourly, so after 12 hours there's 12 notifications, and if I click it, I get 12 nautilus windows)
<popey> there is only one notification
<popey> so yes, I can only click on one
<didrocks> yeah, I think seb128 is right, the shell merges them
<didrocks> so dropbox issue
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> popey: you can tell them they should use the "replace" notification functionality, rather than appending
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> andyrock: do you mind doing a DEP3 format patch?
<didrocks> andyrock: I know some release team member rejecting uploads otherwise
<didrocks> (just state there that it's a temporary hack/fix)
<andyrock> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> andyrock: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-shell/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/70_allow_sound_above_100.patch if you want an excellent (of course ;)) example :p
<popey> Bug reported on dropbox - successfully disappeared into the aether.
<seb128> popey, if you get a similar issue with something opensource feel free to nag us again about it
<popey> hmm, will do, not sure I can easily reproduce with something open, but will try! :D
<ricotz> seb128, didrocks, regarding rhythmbox, this doesn't look like fun to debug, running in gdb and clearing buffers/caches make it more reproducible -- there is also a critical before the crash "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_update_button_position: assertion 'column_el != NULL' failed"
<popey> (pretty niche case tbh)
<didrocks> ricotz: I guess trying to print the column_el to see what's up with it at first…
<seb128> ricotz, so you can reproduce pretty reliably? do you click on the search icon and then type something and then double click a result? do you have several matches? is your UI layout the default one?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> good morning Laney!
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<seb128> how was your trip? didn't wake up too early today?
<didrocks> (et jetlag? ;))
<didrocks> and*
<ricotz> seb128, this profile went through several upgrades, so I wouldn't expect it to be the current default, I assume it gets triggered easier with a lot of files and while it is processing them
<seb128> ricotz, oh, could be, I don't have many there so filtering is done when I click
<Laney> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Laney> yeah not too bad, this way is always easier for me anyway
<ricotz> didrocks, not sure how to get there while it is burried in python-gi
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bWsqLRmd/
<andyrock> didrocks: ^^^ is this beter?
<andyrock> *better
<didrocks> andyrock: perfect! Thanks :)
<andyrock> do you want me to add a comment on the bug or it's fine here?
<didrocks> andyrock: that's fine I think, I'll ensure the changelog mentions it
<andyrock> kk
<jbicha> Laney: are you working on the gdm3 update for artful?
<jbicha> good morning
<tkamppeter> xnox, hi
<Laney> hi jbicha
<Laney> not that easy this week, feel free
<jbicha> Laney: we agreed to drop gdm3's 95_hide_x11_sessions_with_nvidia_kms.patch right?
<Laney> tseliot says that's not needed any more
<tseliot> Laney: yes, although I managed to reproduce the problem again, but I think the cause is somewhere in the nvidia packages, not in the driver itself, or in gdm
<jbicha> tseliot: it sounds like we should keep the patch for now then?
<Laney> you two can work it out
<tseliot> jbicha: if users install the driver using the nvidia installer, they won't be able to reproduce the problem. I think we can drop it. I'll probably SRU the fix when I find out
<jbicha> tseliot: but things won't work right if they use 'Additional Drivers' now?
<tseliot> jbicha: if they use 'Additional Drivers', KMS will be disabled by default, so users won't be able to reproduce the problem
<jbicha> so it might cause problems for people who force-enable KMS?
<tseliot> jbicha: yes, when they do that, they simply won't be able to access the X11 session. The Wayland session will work
<jbicha> and xwayland won't work for them, right?
<tseliot> correct
<Trevinho> Hola chicos
<jbicha> ok, since we don't recommend users do all that, I think it sounds fine to do what you propose and drop the gdm patch
<tseliot> jbicha: that's good. Laney ^
 * Laney nods
<andyrock> *chic@s
<andyrock> Trevinho: ^^^
<andyrock> there are girls here too :D
<Trevinho> andyrock: oh... well.... #stilllearning
<Laney> O_O
<tsimonq2> (necesitamos más chicas, no?)
<willcooke> seb128, andyrock - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1716160  Anything we can do with that before release?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1716160 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Artful) "System goes to sleep with external monitor and lid closed after login" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> I don't have a multi monitor with me right now to fix it. I can get one in a couple of days. What we can do is to revert the distro patch that causes it
<andyrock> but then we lose the ability to allow to chose what to do depending if AC is connected
<willcooke> I gotta go to a meeting.  andyrock could you discuss with Seb
<andyrock> sure
<andyrock> seb128: so I have another monitor with me but I need an adaptor. I need to order one and this can take few days. Otherwise if someone wants to work on this...
<jbicha> andyrock: does that even work in artful? (different behavior if AC is connected)
<andyrock> jbicha: there is a broken distro patch that adds two hidden settings to do that
<andyrock> we agreed with seb128 to fix the patch but I was not able to complete the fix in NY
<jbicha> oh ok, does the patch work in Unity?
<andyrock> and I recently moved in a different Italian city and I left the monitor in the old flat
<andyrock> *former
<andyrock> with unity-settings-daemon yes
<andyrock> not with gnome-settings-daemon
<andyrock> I need to completely rewrite it
<jbicha> I wonder if we can convince the new gsd maintainers to take the patch
<andyrock> I was about to propose the same
<andyrock> I guess so
<jbicha> I've had user requests for at least Tweaks to support that
<andyrock> It's something useful that makes sense
<andyrock> let's wait for seb128 to decide on what to do
<popey> Is there a plan to ship Firefox 56.0.1 in 17.10? (current up to date 17.10 has 56.0.
<popey> (the reason I ask is because first launch it pops up a banner telling me to update, and takes me to upstream mozilla to do that, which will be confusing for users I imagine)
<popey> Perhaps we need to disable the upstream banner (it's on their website, not an internal update mechanism)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ^
<popey> Here's a video showing how I imagine this works for a normal user:- https://youtu.be/2v35Aw-f7DI
<popey> (still processing so not in HD yet) :D
<popey> (lemme know if you need a bug filed)
 * didrocks at least knows popey have seen the "extract" button on top thanks to our theme fix :)
<ricotz> popey, hi, I don't see any linux related changes in ff 56.0.1
<popey> ricotz: hey, interesting. I guess the problem here is users get slapped in the face with a banner from mozilla on first run (dunno if it happens on subsequent runs)
<didrocks> I guess the issue is more about the banner popup than knowing/not knowing there is anything for linux in .1
<popey> exactly
<popey> didrocks: I actually did this twice, so only found the extract button _because_ you coloured it. My brain can't find buttons in headerbars yet
<didrocks> ahah, I think it will come soon :) but yeah, at least, that give a hint (we just followed upstream btw who coloured it as well)
<popey> Sweet!
<popey> didrocks: you may have noticed my mouse went to the top left to close the about window at ~18 seconds in ;)
<didrocks> oh, I didn't :)
<didrocks> you are knowing on Xorg from what I see
<didrocks> running*
<didrocks> eod soon, can't type :p
<popey> nope
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> so…
<didrocks> what did you use to record the video?
 * didrocks puzzled
<popey> :D
<didrocks> the video is more than 30s and there isn't the built-in video icon from G-S
<didrocks> so, my guess is
<didrocks> VM!
<didrocks> and you recorded from the outside
<popey> X
<popey> Try again
<didrocks> ohhhh, I was so sure
<didrocks> an extension?
<popey> XX
<popey> Last try!
<didrocks> nooooo
<ricotz> popey, ok, sounds like this would solve the version check -- while it is hard to get into touch with Chris not sure he wants to do another update
<didrocks> some popey's magic?
<didrocks> (can't be XXX on that one)
<popey> didrocks: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Magewell-XI100DUSB-HDMI-Video-Capture-Dongle/dp/B00I16VQOY
<didrocks> seriously… Mr is equipped :)
<popey> Pixel perfect 60fps 1080p using ffmpeg :)
<didrocks> would have never guessed
<popey> Honestly, it's the only way to get reliable screen capture on Linux.
<popey> ricotz: Chris Coulson?
<ricotz> popey, yes
<popey> So really, I think a bug is needed now, right?
<ricotz> I fear so
<popey> kk thanks for the help guys!
<popey> didrocks: XXX
<popey> :0
<jbicha> if you find Chris, could you ping him about LP: #1713486 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713486 in enigmail (Ubuntu) "Incompatibility issues with Thunderbird 52+" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713486
<didrocks> popey: you won :)
<didrocks> I amdit it
<didrocks> admit*
<popey> ;)
<popey> jbicha:
<popey> passed on
<tseliot> seb128: just FYI I have uploaded a new nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings for LP: #1721394
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721394 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Cannot open nvidia-settings on pc with a hybrid device (or use prime-select), missing python" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721394
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: I'm going to fix that script which writes to ~/.pam_environment. Are you still trying to figure out a more elegant way to fix the gdm issue than just disabling the function?
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, I’ve put that task on hold for today, will continue looking into it tomorrow
<oSoMoN> in the meantime I think we should go with your patch
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Ok, then I know.
<GunnarHj> seb128: ^
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> yw
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, go with your change, we can iterate later if needed
<seb128> andyrock, sorry I shifted my hours earlier today, let's talk about that tomorrow but what is the patch to drop? I can try here since I get the issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Will you merge/upload? Also, I stumbled on the related bug #1722002. Would be great if you could review that too.
<ubot5> bug 1722002 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Ignore the "region" gsettings value" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722002
<fossfreedom> hi all - if I create a properly formatted patch for this crashing issue in gnome-shell and budgie do you think it can be added to mutter before release ? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788666
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788666 in general "Gnome 3.26 with Xorg backend crashes when I close a maximized app" [Major,New]
<jbicha> fossfreedom: yes, but I'd like to see the patch accepted upstream first
<fossfreedom> jbicha, thanks - anyone you know that can be gently nudged to review?
<jbicha> you can ask in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<fossfreedom> ok
<andyrock> seb128: i was about to have dinner. I will send you the name of the patch in half an hour
<seb128> GunnarHj, it would be nice if you could describe a real world issue for the gsettings/region one
<seb128> andyrock, enjoy and thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: That would be that there is a "region" value, set by g-c-c, and the user later uses Language Support (which does not mess with gsettings) to change the regional format.
<seb128> GunnarHj, would be nice to add a "steps the user can do to get the issue" to the bug
<seb128> on that night need to wrap
<seb128> have a good night desktopers
<GunnarHj> seb128: Will do. Good night!
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: so coming back to that unity...
<Laney> ...everyone that upgrades to it now will have their gnome scaling settings reset to defaults?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, since gnome will calculate it again
<Trevinho> With some optimal™ algorithm
<Laney> but they might have it as they like it?
<Laney> not sure what the motivation for doing that is
 * Laney is worried
<jackpot51> I have an upstream fix that could be applied pretty easily: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788741
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788741 in general "gnome-info-overview-panel.desktop does not point to the right panel." [Normal,New]
<jbicha> jackpot51: that's already being taken care of :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.26.1-0ubuntu2
<jackpot51> Where is it? in Proposed?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> almost, it just finished building!
<jackpot51> Cool!
<Trevinho> Laney: we can write some migration scripts for porting the setting in unity to gnome, but not yet, since that will need the fractional scaling to work properly
<Trevinho> it's all in my plan though
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-10
<jbicha> robert_ancell: gnome-software 3.26.1 works here and you can close LP: #1713285 except…
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713285 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "17.10: Missing Add-ons category" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713285
<jbicha> the Add-ons > Shell Extensions subcategory is empty
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<koza> o/
<duflu> hi oSoMoN, koza
<Gargoyle> mornin'
<koza> duflu, there is a new trailer of Star Wars already available and I have a trailer of the next season 'Ubuntu vs Headsets' series, behold: "paź 10 08:50:56 fyke pulseaudio[2443]: [pulseaudio] module-bluez5-device.c: Refused to switch profile to a2dp_sink: Not connected"; Something to fill the cold and snowy winter evenings ;-)
<duflu> koza, yeah one or two open bugs for such issues still. Also winter ended 6 weeks ago :)
<koza> lol
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> didrocks, morning. I'm about to attach a distro patch for font hinting etc
<didrocks> duflu: do you think we could get an upstream review on it first?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> duflu: or are you very confident on it?
<duflu> didrocks: Been waiting a day for upstream so far
<duflu> Morning seb128
<didrocks> (I think as we are in sync with mutter, some people won't be happy to diverge from debian)
<didrocks> seb128: thoughts? ^
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, thanks for fixing bug #1712866
<ubot5> bug 1712866 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "icons from qt applications disappear after screen lock/sleep" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712866
<duflu> didrocks, I don't mind if it waits for 18.04. The task is basically done
<Trevinho> seb128: it's not the nicest way, as the apps are bugged (so they were also in unity7, to be fair, but the bug didn't show because we didn't stop the shell)... But at least
<didrocks> duflu: ok, let's wait, I think the extra css change is good enough for 17.10
<seb128> didrocks, we can see with jbicha, I'm not really getting annoyed by such graphical issues so I would tend to say it doesn't need to be fixed on the iso but if others think we should we can cherry pick tomorrow
<didrocks> Trevinho: upstream already answered btw :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I think we mitigate the issue with my "fix"
<seb128> didrocks, good enough for me
<duflu> Also, gnome upstream is a couple of months behind on my other patches. I don't expect them to be fast
<didrocks> duflu: maybe nag them on IRC?
<didrocks> I'm afraid that's the only way it works
<didrocks> Trevinho: it looks weird to add copyright on files you didn't change btw :)
<duflu> didrocks, no need. I've actually forgotten most of what's pending. Will wait until they wake up
<duflu> Some day
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, yeah, I forgot to remove those in fact
<Trevinho> didrocks: as I changed them in another commit.... but..
<Trevinho> let me fix it
<seb128> didrocks, did you understand the copyright comment?
<seb128> didrocks, did he meant that the copyright was changed in files we didn't contribute to?
<seb128> it's weirdly worded
<didrocks> seb128: I think that's this part, indeed
<didrocks> but I'm unsure
<duflu> didrocks, nice that the shell menus, dialogs and even the login screen is fixed too
<seb128> duflu, unsure why you need more details on bug #1722258? it's pretty easy to confirm and the apport info are not very useful afaik
<ubot5> bug 1722258 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Available wifi networks are not sorted by signal strength" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722258
<seb128> duflu, also if you can confirm bug #1722256 maybe you can upstream it? here it only displays a "?" when there is a captive portal
<ubot5> bug 1722256 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Wifi connection status icon shows a "?" when connected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722256
<duflu> seb128, to prove to future readers of the bug that it pertains to 17.10
<duflu> (since so many people still log gnome-shell bugs against 16.04 and 17.04)
<seb128> duflu, well the bug was filed with apport and has that info, " DistroRelease: Ubuntu 17.10"
<duflu> seb128, the "?" was in a haze of jetlag. Might have only been captive portals but I thought I saw it on my home network too
<duflu> seb128, no it wasn't filed with apport. He added that on my request
<seb128> I think I saw it once when I was online/not blocked by a portal but I can't reproduce
<seb128> duflu, oh, you edited the description to include the apport info later, I see
<duflu> seb128, no, apport-collect edits the description
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I didn't know that :-)
<duflu> Sometimes multiple times if you're not careful
<Gargoyle> This has been happening for a few days, finally the bug reported managed to gather all-the-things and successfully post it. (bug #1722468)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1722468 could not be found
<Gargoyle> Oh, it's private.
<Gargoyle> Do I need to change that, or can the required people still access? (I assume because some of the debug stuff could contain private data from RAM, etc)
<duflu> Gargoyle, we don't know who the required people are till we can see it. I can't see it either. Try changing it to public
<Trevinho> duflu: where's the patch?
<duflu> Trevinho, for what?
<Trevinho> duflu: subpixel...
<Gargoyle> #1722468
<Gargoyle> bug #1722468
<ubot5> bug 1722468 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722468
<Gargoyle> There we go!
<duflu> Trevinho, Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1714459 | upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714459 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Shell font is blurry under Wayland (panels, menus and login screen too)" [Low,In progress]
<ubot5> Gnome bug 645433 in wayland "gnome-shell's panel ignores font settings" [Normal,New]
<duflu> Gargoyle, thanks but I set it back to private. The core dump is private. Just wait for the robots to come and retrace it...
<duflu> Gargoyle, Strangely I can still see it while Private now. So that's good.
<Trevinho> duflu: interesting.. thanks.
<Gargoyle> duflu, ok.
<Trevinho> duflu: I'm just a bit confused about the fact of using "org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings" for this...
<Trevinho> I guess it should be put somewhere in a more generic place, then gsd or mutter will use the same
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah ignore the name. It's what GTK does for Wayland, and what the wikis mention too
<Trevinho> duflu: since in a wayland session gsd isn't considered at all for such things
<duflu> Also that's what gnome-tweak-tool uses
<duflu> Trevinho, well, your GTK apps for Wayland are using it :)
<Trevinho> yeah... I mean, I guess it's the good moment to move all this somewhere in a place that is generic
<duflu> Trevinho, that's a big can of worms. The schema name is hardcoded in countless projects
<duflu> Moving it is a very difficult long term thing
<Trevinho> duflu: not so many... (excluding gsd)
<Trevinho>  /media/M2/GNOME/gtk+-3/gdk/mir/gdkmirscreen.c
<Trevinho> /media/M2/GNOME/gtk+-3/gdk/wayland/gdkscreen-wayland.c
<Trevinho> /media/M2/GNOME/mutter/src/core/prefs.c
<duflu> Trevinho, OK, not so many if you only count Gnome. :)
<Trevinho> I think others just depends on the xsettings it defines, no?
<duflu> Trevinho, I guess wait for confirmation of a plan...
<duflu> https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/GTK%2B#XSettings
<duflu> https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/gnome-settings-daemon#xsettings
<duflu> But don't block the patch waiting... because it's been so many years already
<Trevinho> sure, not at all
<duflu> Trevinho, also similar things: com.canonical.unity-greeter xft-rgba 'rgb'
<andyrock> seb128: so yeasterday you logged off before I was able to write you back
<andyrock> seb128: the patch is ubuntu-lid-close-suspend.patch
<andyrock> try to remove it and check if the problem is still there
<seb128> andyrock, hey, ok, I'm going to try that in a bit
<didrocks> Trevinho: if you are still around, do you have time to finish up on https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/pull/97? (you got some answers on the Utils. usage), we can sponsor it quickly once all approved by Jan Niklas
<andyrock> seb128: btw I should get my adapter tomorrow so I can work on this
<seb128> andyrock, nice
<andyrock> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/fb179bc620e408d216f4b8700f714e6ebb2ebf09 nice to see that debug info stops with js code
<andyrock> 💔
<duflu> andyrock, although that crash is for Xorg sessions only
<duflu> at least some good news
<andyrock> I think it's due to dash-to-dock
<duflu> andyrock, check out the yellow graph
<andyrock> there is a call to global.sync_pointer();
<andyrock> I guess we can avoid the crash inside ... sync_pointer
<andyrock> but upstream will ask us to fix the problem in dash-to-dock
<andyrock> if I'm right this should happen when autohide is enabled
<andyrock> otherwise the problem is in gnome-shell
<andyrock> or maybe not mmh
<andyrock> but looks like they are already working on this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788666
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788666 in general "Gnome 3.26 with Xorg backend crashes when I close a maximized app" [Major,New]
<willcooke> hi all
<jibel> morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke, how is it going in N-Y?
<willcooke> seb128, it's going.
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> heh
<koza> willcooke, once you get over language barrier is shall be fine ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<jbicha> seb128: I have to do a new mutter upload to fix LP: #1722510 , did we want LP: #1714459 now or wait for it to be reviewed upstream first?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1722510 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell and budgie sessions crash when closing maximised windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722510
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1714459 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Shell font is blurry under Wayland (panels, menus and login screen too)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714459
<didrocks> jbicha: look at our disussion above ^ sounds like duflu was ok waiting
<didrocks> (above being ~6h ago)
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> jbicha: if you are confident enough and uploading the same with debian (keeping in sync), I think that's ok to get it in though
<alexarnaud> I'm trying to help to translate Compiz in French, especially the show mouse and ezoom modules. On Launchpad when I try to translate Compiz I don't see Ezoom and show mouse modules, see https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/compiz/+pots/compiz/fr
<alexarnaud> Should I have to open a bug? If yes, where? On Compiz directly?
<jbicha> didrocks: I'll hold off since it's not been reviewed in GNOME yet
<didrocks> jbicha: sounds good to me
<seb128> jbicha, what didrocks said
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<didrocks> yep!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team 2017-10-10
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 10 14:30:22 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock (out), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney (out?), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jamesh> I'm here.
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> jamesh, ah, good
<seb128> don't forget to list your milestoned bugs and their status
<jbicha> o/
<heber> o/
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: andyrock
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> he had to step out of a bit so his summary
<seb128> 1. lp:~azzar1/unity/lockscreen-dont-allow-multiple-failre-retry (to avoid weird GUI issue if the user upgrade manually from Z to A, not a big issue but still a bug!)
<seb128> 2. Some work on osk + gnome-shell:
<seb128>    2.1. don't show (by default) if pyshical keyboard present
<seb128>    2.2. show the osk just when the user touches an a text entry
<seb128> 3. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714542 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_reduce_border_radius() from st_theme_node_paint_borders() from st_theme_node_paint()" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128>    3.1  Prepared a modified version of g-s to get more debug info
<seb128>    3.2  Prepared a distro patch to workaround the issue for the moment
<seb128> 4. Spent some time to make sure I can run g-s on wayland on X (using an artful chroot + jhbuild, I had to debug systemd issues etc.). This is useful to developers for several reasons (touch does not work with VM, don't want to update my main partion to A, etc.)
<seb128>  
<seb128> he has bug #1716160 milestoned which I'm testing a change for
<ubot5> bug 1716160 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Artful) "System goes to sleep with external monitor and lid closed after login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716160
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> I was on the second part of my vacation last week, so nothing to share today. But this time I'm back for good ;)
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> ubuntu dock cherry-pick from dash to dock fixes after reporting: edge scroll fix, maximized window resized
<didrocks> Ambiance/Radiance theme fixes for background window not showing up proper action button.
<didrocks> glib sponsor fix for gsettings key (per session overrides leading to plugin list not loaded in rhythmbox) + merge with debian + debug & fix for i18n (desktop action on right clicks not being translated) in action mode (debian patch which needed fixing, reported it there thus).
<didrocks> Reset the gsettings key for rhythmbox plugin list if people didn't get our desired default (not destructing people who set their own plugin lists)
<didrocks> Reviewed unity7 keys trevhino + fix some gnome-session migration
<didrocks> Theme fixes review and discussion with Trevhino
<didrocks> Extensions indicator patch review and sponsoring
<didrocks> Debug on some GNOME Shell extensions said to be not working in our session bug. Some are due to our session (or GNOME Shell), other on the extensions themselves. All fixes need to be done in the extension
<didrocks> Contributed to 17.10 Release main page
<didrocks> Grab comments/feedback we got with top quotes on our default session work (over the 600+ comments on my blog)
<didrocks> .
<seb128> thanks didrocks, good work as usual!
<didrocks> thx ;)
<seb128> no milestoned bug assigned so we can move to the next one
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Completed final testing and documentation for 17.10's out-of-the-box experience: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo
<seb128>   - Sadly we just passed two months of my main VAAPI fix for totem/gstreamer being ignored upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=773453
<seb128>   - Happily, it still seems to be working well for Ubuntu users.
<seb128> * Performance (https://trello.com/c/7zeMdP0S/240-fix-totem-performance)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 773453 in general "cluttersink: support GLTextureUpload for EGL/Wayland" [Normal,New]
<seb128>   - Proposed distro patch for artful to eliminate half of totem's CPU usage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/+bug/1698282 (upstream are now silent on the matter so just go with it...)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698282 in Clutter GTK "Totem uses dramatically higher CPU than any other video player" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128>   - Proposed distro patch to fix related GdkFrameClock smoothness: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846 (again, upstream have had the patch for a while but are silent still)
<seb128>   - Looks like these fixes will miss release.
<seb128> * Appearance (https://trello.com/c/YgueNEZA/260-bug1714459-shell-panel-font-is-blurry-under-wayland)
<seb128>   - Prototyped and proposed to mutter upstream a fix for blurry shell text rendering in Wayland sessions: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645433
<ubot5> Gnome bug 645433 in wayland "gnome-shell's panel ignores font settings" [Normal,Assigned]
<seb128>   - This actually fixes all shell text including panel, menus, dialogs and the gdm login screen!
<seb128>   - Looks like this fix will also miss release...
<seb128> * Other:
<seb128>   - Minor fix to upstream gnome-shell: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788752
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788752 in building "Meson fails with "File gnome-shell-sass/_colors.scss does not exist."" [Normal,New]
<seb128> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms and mir.
<seb128>   - Fully caught up on the bug backlog from travel.
<seb128>  
<seb128> k, that should be enough for people to read, next
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Packaged GNOME 3.26.1
<jbicha> • Helped slangasek remove thunderbird/s390x
<jbicha> • Added fonts-indic to desktop-common
<jbicha> • Fixed LP: #1721802 upstream and in Ubuntu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721802 in gnome-control-center "About doesn't show about page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721802
<jbicha> • Filed LP: #1720262 upstream. I think I'd rather not remove the Actions from the .desktop because that could cause a translation problem when we want to re-enable it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720262 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-screenshot Actions don't work in default Ubuntu 17.10 session" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720262
<jbicha> so how do we mark that?
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> comment saying it's going to be fixed in a sru?
<seb128> I'm not sure upstream reassigned correctly btw
<seb128> gnome-screenshot displays the "fallback to x11" when the dbus call to the screenshoter fails
<seb128> but in this case I think it failing is a gnome-shell bug
<seb128> since the call is correctly made
<seb128> but the file is never stored on disk
<seb128> I'm going to comment upstream with some details later I think
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> jamesh, hey
<jamesh> snapd: work on getting my user-mounts branch to perform mounts while running as
<jamesh>  regular user with privileges (needed to support xdg-document-portal)
<jamesh> gnome-control-center: track down whoopsie restart loop (bug #1720331).  I have
<jamesh> a patch that seems to stabilise the switch, but whoopsie-preferences might need
<jamesh>  a change to fully fix the problem.  Will have the g-c-c packaging merge request ready tomorrow.
<jamesh> snap forums: followed up on various desktop related threads (content interface as a solution for cups plugins, problems with file choosers)
<ubot5> bug 1720331 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Whoopsie continually relaunching" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720331
<jamesh> eof
 * didrocks is amazed that jamesh is still around at that time
<jamesh> didrocks: it's an hour earlier this week, and I just got back from dinner
<didrocks> dedication :)
<jamesh> (and I'd forgotten to send a status update by email)
<seb128> jamesh, bug #1722195 and bug #1721735 are targetted to artful and assigned to you but they are rather recent, did you look at them yet?
<ubot5> bug 1722195 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "no policy kit auth dialog to install or remove a snap" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722195
<ubot5> bug 1721735 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "UbuntuOne auth dialog is displayed when polkit auth dialog is dismissed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721735
<jamesh> seb128: we were discussing them in an email thread with will, robert, and jibel.  I haven't made any progress on them beyond that.
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks jamesh
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: jibel/heber
<heber> Hey! QA Status:
<heber> * Daily triaging
<heber> * More upgrade tests (update-manager crashes on wayland, synaptics -> libinput transition, migration script failure)
<heber> * Moved private desktop dashboard to desktop.kpi.canonical.com
<heber> * Added ISO size to the main dashboard
<jamesh> seb128: for the second one, the short term fix might be to just #ifdef out the auth dialog support in gnome-software: a real fix would require snapd changes that probably won't make it
<heber> * Tested support for policy kit for snap packages in gnome-software
<heber> * Wrote test plan for the policy kit support for snap packages
<heber> * Implement DBUS service for gnome integration tests
<heber> * Implement test runner for gnome integration tests
<heber> EOF
<jibel> s/gnome/gnome-shell/
<jibel> thanks heber :)
<heber> jibel,  :)
<seb128> jibel, did you manage to verify if bug #1715330 is fixed for you?
<ubot5> bug 1715330 in mutter (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in _cogl_boxed_value_set_x()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715330
<jibel> seb128, not yet
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks jibel heber
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * Did a round of manual testing on all our GNOME snaps in the edge channel and promoted them to stable.
<kenvandine> * Worked on snapping Geary, webkit has proven to have issues in a snap.  libwebkitgtk thinks the web process binaries are installed under /usr/lib.  I've created a webkitgtk build snap that should honor WEBKIT_EXEC_PATH, but haven't been able to build Geary using the build snap yet.
<kenvandine> * Working on updating the Remmina snap, maintained upstream, to include the desktop and wayland interfaces as well as utilize the gnome platform snap.
<kenvandine> * Working with popey to finish up the elementary sdk build snap
<kenvandine> eof
<jibel> kenvandine, where is the list of all our gnome snaps?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOMESnaps
<jibel> thanks
<kenvandine> jibel, it would be nice to automate some testing of those :)
<kenvandine> i'm going to get automated builds going
<jibel> kenvandine, indeed, snaps on desktop is one of our priority
<seb128> +1
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: Laney
<seb128> Laney, around?
<seb128> I guess not and I didn't see a summary via email
<seb128> k, let's move on then
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> hey there
<oSoMoN> • chromium-browser 61.0.3163.100 stable update published to trusty, xenial, zesty, artful
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium beta to 62.0.3202.45
<oSoMoN> • still trying to solve the chromium 62 on trusty build problems, as it will soon become stable (ETA next week)
<oSoMoN> • investigated further bug #1697641
<ubot5> bug 1697641 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium doesn't open OSK under GNOME Shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697641
<oSoMoN> • investigated and discussed bug #1718446, proposed fix upstream and waiting for feedback
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<oSoMoN> • investigated bug #1662031, acked Gunnar's proposed fix and reported upstream to look for a more generic solution
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<oSoMoN> • filed bug #1722151
<ubot5> bug 1722151 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Incorrect syntax when writing to ~/.pam_environment" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722151
<oSoMoN> ^D
<seb128> thanks for the work on those gdm issues
<seb128> what's the status of the fallback one? blocking on upstream?
<seb128> do you think we should distro patch your change?
<oSoMoN> I just had an idea of a possibly less intrusive change, I'm going to experiment with it now
<seb128> nice
<oSoMoN> I'd rather have upstream ack the patch before distro patching
<seb128> right but freeze is thursday
<oSoMoN> yes
<seb128> so it's tight
<seb128> anyway let's rediscuss it later or tomorrow
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> let's see if I can get halfline to comment on it today
<seb128> that would be great
<seb128> thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> - sponsored orca fix from andyroc_k
<seb128> - reverted g-s-d changes to drop setting of ibus in favor of initial setup which we don't use
<seb128> - debugged/backport udisk fix for audio/blank cds
<seb128> - updated poppler to re-enable its openjpeg decoder so images can be displayed in pdf again
<seb128> - debugging/fixed the g-s-d housekeeping dbus service not working
<seb128> - discussed gdm/locale changes
<seb128> - recent bugs & e.u.c daily triaging
<seb128> - updated langpacks and tested a bit the current french translations
<seb128> my milestoned bugs are fix commited
<seb128> outside of an ubiquity/orca issue which I know how to fix but didn't get to it, on my list for today or tomorrow
<seb128> next
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - ippusbxd: Released 1.31 with bug fixes, especially a missing 'TAG+="systemd"' in the UDV rules file added.
<tkamppeter> - UDEV/systemd: Tested auto-setup of USB printers which does not work any more -> bug 1721839 Did additional tests together with xnox via IRC and found escaping issues as possible cause. xnox is busy with other systemd issues, so solution probably only as an early-term SRU.
<tkamppeter> - Release Notes: Added updated info about driverless printing and the USB auto-setup issue.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<ubot5> bug 1721839 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721839
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: trevinho
<seb128>  · Migrate properly font scale settings from unity to gnome, keeping
<seb128>    unity settings in a different namespace
<seb128>  · Some debugging in mutter crashes (but without many luck, due to
<seb128>    missing infos on crash dumps).
<seb128>  · Fixed theme notebook's tab backdrop state
<seb128>  · Fixed suggested-action theming to be more consistent with ambiance
<seb128>  · Use inverted decoration gradient in maximized windows (let's decide
<seb128>    the bottom gradient color and land it)
<seb128>  · Experiments and analisys with some cool cloud-related project
<seb128>  · Fixed ubuntu gtk-2 themes with proper menu colors and support for
<seb128>    mate desktop apps
<seb128>  · Fixed issue with app-indicators not showing again after lock-screen
<seb128>    or any enable/disable (actually it's an apps bug!).
<Trevinho> (hi!)
<seb128> Trevinho, you forgot the review of your milestoned bugs. bug #1716056 you seem to work on and have a fix for bug #1714504
<ubot5> bug 1716056 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu Artful) "Multiple context menus appearing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716056
<ubot5> bug 1714504 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu Artful) "App indicator is not always displayed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714504
<seb128> but bug #1717923, is that fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1717923 in Mutter "17.10 GNOME: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717923
<seb128> bug #1716341 as well, I think it is in .1?
<ubot5> bug 1716341 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "Settings for external monitor are deleted after reboot, suspension, log out" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716341
<Trevinho> seb128: we can't reproduce 1717923 the crash, the fix to ignore wrong config seems to worl and it's already in 3.26.1
<seb128> oh, and hey Trevinho-who-never-sleeps :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, can you comment on the bug/close the one fixed?
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks, and good work as usual :-)
<Trevinho> I asked for feedback, was waiting for some reply before... but ok
<seb128> also I liked my tb context menu better before, unsure if that's your gtk2 fixes to blame :p
<seb128> Trevinho, it's fine, please just include the status of milestoned bugs next week in the summary
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: I didn't land that yet,so no
<seb128> k, so it's tb itself I guess
<seb128> moving on then
<jbicha> tb is gtk3 now, right?
<seb128> jbicha, could be?
<seb128> is that recent?
<seb128> I didn't look much, just that the context menu doesn't look nice
<Trevinho> yeah, so it should be
<seb128> cool
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: robert_ancell
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, need to figure what to do with the panel mode in maximized windows
<seb128> Artful release bugs:
<seb128> - Issues with GNOME Software installing / removing snaps - fix being testing in ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software (LP: #1721740) (LP: #1721765)
<seb128> - GNOME Software high CPU usage - being investigated (LP: #1716579)
<seb128> - GNOME Software cancellation issues - being investigated (LP: #1722183) (LP: #1721762)
<seb128> Other work:
<seb128> - GNOME Software 3.26.1 package update to artful.
<seb128> - Fix average ratings in GNOME Software Xenial
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721740 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "Impossible to install snap: Unexpected change ID returned" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721765 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "UI is not updated when a snap is removed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721765
<seb128> - Refactoring in snapd-glib to handle requests during async operations correctly.
<seb128> - Migrating LightDM bzr branch to git for moving to GitHub.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1716579 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "gnome-software uses a very high cpu amount" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716579
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1722183 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "When several snaps are being installed, cancelling an installation does not cancel the right one." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721762 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "Cancelled installation of snap continues" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721762
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team 2017-10-10 Meeting | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> Trevinho, some more panel fun? ;-)
<seb128> bug #1722479 also around the lines of panel/color/etc
<ubot5> bug 1722479 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dock and panel are different opacity/transparency/colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722479
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> any other topic to discuss today?
<jbicha> upstream says that we shouldn't offer empathy 3.25 but use 3.12.14 instead (still has the webkit2 migration) so we might have an ugly version number for that
<jibel> o/
<didrocks> (panel/dock color will always be different as we have a gradient on top)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I mean I've a branch done but didrocks doesn't like it, duflu thinks it's better and andyrock too, but not perfect, however still an improvement.... it's all about finding the proper color
<seb128> jbicha, why?
<jbicha> upstream says 3.25 is too buggy, it may take months before it's fixed(?)
<seb128> k, fine then
<didrocks> Trevinho: As discussed, I prefer your second proposal, but with some rework on the traditional titlebar (lighter color), you told you could do this but didn't see any movement?
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, let's continue discussing those tweaks later, it's not something we are going to resolve in a meeting I guess...
<didrocks> I don't think anyway it's something really important in general, we had that for a big part of the cycle and 2 weeks before release is late for such change
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (well, just after meeting)
<seb128> k
<jbicha> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/distributor-list/2017-September/msg00000.html
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> any other topic to discuss then? ;-)
<jibel> yes
<Trevinho> didrocks: I didn't tonight, I did last week, but since I'm quite happy with both, i'd prefer you guys to pick the colors :-D
<jbicha> nothing from me :)
<seb128> jibel, yes?
<seb128> sorry I didn't see your o/ first
<jibel> as every knows release is next week, we'll have an UbuntuOnAri Hangout on Monday
<jibel> to talk about ISO testing and all the tips and  tricks
<jibel> more details on the community hub https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<jibel> UbuntuOnAir*
<jibel> ...
<seb128> good
<didrocks> nice!
<seb128> do you need anything for the team?
<seb128> participants? feedback?
<jibel> participants from all flavors, testers, and feedback (bug reports ...)
<jibel> it'd be nice to have people testing on hardware too
<seb128> right
<seb128> everyone, please join in testing, feedback, etc
<seb128> thanks jibel
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> seems not? it's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everybody
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 10 15:07:10 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-10-10-14.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanksC
<didrocks> Trevinho: want to discuss theme thus?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: as told, from your 2 proposals, I like the second one you did last Friday
<didrocks> but
<Trevinho> didrocks: the one I didn't push eventually? :)
<didrocks> the titlebar (not headerbar) needs to be a little bit lighter IMHO
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> the last one in the ppa
<didrocks> I feel that the top bar + headerbar is working well
<Trevinho> ah, since I shown one screenshot here, but it wasn't the one I pushed then, it was a bit different
<didrocks> I'm running the ppa since Friday
<Trevinho> to avoid changing the look of classic menubars
<didrocks> (well, wget it)
<didrocks> so unsure if you updated it or not
<Trevinho> (of course)
<Trevinho> nope
<Trevinho> by lighter you mean that it should be ligher in the top side or bottom side?
<didrocks> top side, I find it in traditional title bar (not headerbar) like a strong dark flat thingy
<didrocks> let me screenshot
<Trevinho> As I'd prefer to keep the bottom color the same of it was before in order to be the same of other widgets that could be there (like menubars)
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> (cheese)
 * Trevinho switches laptop
<didrocks> too late
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://imgur.com/a/rwfV6
<didrocks> I find the top part of the title bar to be really dark, and it's jumping on my eyes (contrary to the headerbar)
<didrocks> just added the headerbar screenshot as well for those interested
<oSoMoN> seb128, Ray suggested a solution on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788552 , I’ll give it a try
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788552 in general "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [Normal,New]
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah ok... quite agree... let me hack the color a bit
<didrocks> oSoMoN: seb128: /!\ it means we'll need to change the ubuntu-xorg session thus as well. I'm unsure as we can't transition people already running the beta and selecting xorg they won't be upgraded on a random session now
<didrocks> or we need a gdm migration patch
<didrocks> which sounds… risky at this point
<didrocks> Trevinho: \o/
<seb128> oSoMoN, great
<seb128> didrocks, :-(
<oSoMoN> didrocks, isn't that an acceptable breakage, given it's only a beta?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I don't really like breaking people knowingly, we can have a small distro patch to rename the picked up session I guess in the code that we'll drop next cycle
<oSoMoN> can be done, indeed
<didrocks> only hardcode 2: gnome-xorg and ubuntu-xorg and change the string to "gnome" and "ubuntu" IMHO
<didrocks> should be a 2 liners (3 with the free :p)
<didrocks> IMHO
<Trevinho> didrocks: so this was the one I showed here...
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2BDAxsbR/
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's not the last patch, correct?
<Trevinho> didrocks: no
<didrocks> Trevinho: I guess for titlebar, that's fine, keep the headerbar as it is though, please
<Trevinho> it's 1.5, which I didn't push :)
<Trevinho> headerbar isn't touch
<jbicha> oSoMoN: the ubuntu-settings package will need to be updated for the imagemagick .desktop hack if the sessions aren't ubuntu and ubuntu-xorg
<Trevinho> didrocks: or even lighter bottom
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DLQ4KFP5/
<Trevinho> as it probably works better when there are no menus
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jPZkVykR/
<jbicha> kenvandine: thoughts on LP: #1712535 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1712535 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Re-enable indicator support in empathy (Artful)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712535
<didrocks> Trevinho: +1
<Trevinho> ok, pushing this
<kenvandine> jbicha, i guess i'm fine with it, maybe minus the libido patch
<kenvandine> that was just to use our design of the modal dialog for voip calls
<kenvandine> we could skip that to avoid the libido depends
<kenvandine> oh, actually known of this would make the indicator work in gnome-shell though
<oSoMoN> jbicha, the sessions will remain ubuntu and ubuntu-xorg, but the X fallback for the "ubuntu" wayland session will be named "ubuntu" too, and "ubuntu-xorg" will be visible in wayland only
<kenvandine> jbicha, it used the messaging menu not libappindicator
 * kenvandine comments on the bug
<oSoMoN> jbicha, so IIUC your ubuntu-settings patch, it won't need updating
 * oSoMoN goes parenting, back later for some gdm fun
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, pushed, rebuilding now
<didrocks> Trevinho: nice!
<jackpot51> Can we talk about this patch again? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1699216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jackpot51> I just saw a new accountsservice show up, superseding my patches for encrypted home.
<jackpot51> Here is a debdiff of the patch I want to keep in accountsservice, one that allows gnome-initial-setup and gnome-control-center to support Encrypted Home https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1699216/+attachment/4945507/+files/accountsservice_encrypt_home.debdiff
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699216 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jackpot51> GunnarHj and others would you mind taking a look?
<seb128> jackpot51, sounds a bit late in this cycle for such changes
<jackpot51> All I want is the accountsservice patch, so we don't have to hold a forked accountsservice
<jbicha> we never found anyone willing to review the accountsservice patch :(
<jackpot51> Well, every time accountsservice gets updated in Ubuntu, I get fucked. Why? Because I cannot rename the package.
<jackpot51> So I am probably going to have to drop the patches for encrypted home entirely
<jbicha> once Ubuntu 17.10 is released, any SRUs for accountsservice will have to age in -proposed for at least 7 days first. That gives you time to update your PPA.
<jackpot51> Ok, that would be good
<jackpot51> Many users are getting pop-gnome-initial-setup removed if they dist-upgrade
<jackpot51> It doesn't break their systems, but it introduces a significant amount of maintenance work
<GunnarHj> Hi jackpot51, sorry if you felt ignored by my accountsservice upload. That was not my intention.
<GunnarHj> I have noticed your patches previously, but unfortunately they are too complex for me to review. The change I uploaded was a trivial one, and that's what I do - trivial stuff. :)
<GunnarHj> Hopefully some experienced developer will find the time in the beginning of next cycle.
<jackpot51> I dropped all our patches. Users will have to wait until Ubuntu can merge the patch, it is too much maintenance work to have encrypted home in gnome-initial-setup and gnome-control-center
<jackpot51> The only other alternative was to use an epoch, which would make it impossible to go back to the Ubuntu version if the patches are merged
<dmj_s76> This patch represents a fairly important feature for us.
<seb128> dmj_s76, right, we are likely to get it reviewed next cycle
<seb128> it hasn't been high priority for us since we don't use gnome-inital-setup and don't plan to for next cycle either
<seb128> but we should be able to review those changes anyways
<jackpot51> seb128 what about for creating new users? It is not supported in gnome-control-center either
<seb128> jackpot51, that would be a nice improvement to get
<seb128> but for next cycle now
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think that oSoMoN is trying to fix an upstreamable solution to the ~/.pam_environment / GDM conflict.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I saw that
<seb128> GunnarHj, I told you it was probably fixable in a way that could go upstream :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I never claimed otherwise (I think). My concern was/is the time frame. ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, you said that ~/.pam_environment and the accountsservice patches were ubuntu specific which would make the solution ubuntu specific iirc
<seb128> GunnarHj, anyway no need to argue over it, if that can go upstream it's better for everybody
<GunnarHj> seb128: Possibly I did... Anyway, good if we can avoid another permanent patch.
<GunnarHj> seb128: The gnome-settings MP, OTOH, is Ubuntu specific. So whenever you find the time to get it in... I added a use case example to the bug report to illustrate the nature of the issue.
<seb128> right, I saw that, I'm going to try to have a look tomorrow
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. ( s/gnome-settings/gnome-session/ )
<seb128> (right, I know which change you are talking about)
<Laney> why do we have these differences in locale setup?
<seb128> that's a complex topic, I don't think it can be summarized on IRC
<GunnarHj> Laney: It's a long story. But the short version is that the way we do it in Ubuntu is desktop independent, i.e. it's used by several of the flavors. The GNOME way is GNOME only.
<seb128> history, Debian doing things differently from rpm distros, etc
<Laney> I would like to understand it
<seb128> the internet and the ubuntu archive source are available for your pleasure :-)
<Laney> thanks seb
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> I'm not sure anyone has a complete understanding of the history how why the pieces got stacked to lead to what we have now
<seb128> so I'm unsure anyone can reply to your question
<seb128> so I think if somebody wants to understand the why and the details then the way is to dig and try to understand how we end up there
<seb128> or maybe buy a beer to p_itti at some conference :p
<seb128> Laney, some of the difference are debian vs redhat, e.g /etc/locale.conf vs /etc/default/locale, I'm unsure you are going to get a rational for that
<GunnarHj> Laney, seb128: I can write down a summarized history from my horizon.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I guess that would be useful
<seb128> GunnarHj, your history would be how things are done in Ubuntu though, not how it differs from other distributions and why right?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Mostly, yes.
<seb128> pam_env.so is availabe in other distributions and mentioned in some redhat documents
<seb128> unsure if they use it by default though
<Laney> so it's something we inherit from debian mainly?
<seb128> some bits yes
<seb128> then we have some extra ubuntu specifics changes for language-selector and langpacks iirc
<seb128> but I'm not familiar with the specifics
<GunnarHj> seb128, Laney: Previously (before 12.04) we used ~/.profile for the purpose, but it was considered inappropriate, since users often use that file for personal stuff. So we switched to ~/.pam_environment.
<seb128> GunnarHj, is pam_env.so standard among distros?
<seb128> or did we start installing it to address this need?
<GunnarHj> seb128: We already had pam_env.so AFAIK. It was Colin W. who called our attention to ~/.pam_environment.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Please note that both /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment are pam_env files.
<GunnarHj> seb128: At that time ~/.pam_environment was read by pam_env by default, but that was changed later, which is the reason why we need to state it explicitly in a bunch of files in /etc/pam.d.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, anyway I guess that Laney is interested in locales to be standard across distro, I'm not sure how far we are from that and if anybody ever trying to reduce divergence/standardise, that gdm bug suggests we are not there
<GunnarHj> seb128: My impression is that there is no cross distro standard in this respect.
<seb128> right, that's my impression as well
<GunnarHj> Of course, gettext is a common denominator.
<seb128> well gettext doesn't define how the environment is set
<oSoMoN> a comparison of what various distros do in that regard would be useful to understand the work needed to converge, if at all possible
<seb128> right
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> or at least if we do things differently it'd be good to have a good idea of why
<Laney> since it seems to cause work
<Laney> thx for the introductory lesson
<syeh_> Hi, on 17.10, when the user requests 1360x768 32bpp mode, the pitch that I get in the DRM is 5632 (vs 1360*768 = 5440), does anyone happen to know how this pitch is determined?
<syeh_> There are also a couple of details regarding how this new Wayland-based compositing manager is using framebuffers that I'd like to chat with someone about.  On a low GPU configuration, we are running into a few issues with our HW.
<willcooke> bug of the week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1721141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721141 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Display auto rotates when connecting a PS4 gamepad via USB" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sarnold> wow
<Laney> :D
<acheronuk> o_O
<flocculant> nice workaround :D
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-11
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<koza> o/
<jibel> morning
<oSoMoN> hey koza, jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, koza, jibel, didrocks, seb128
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> koza, did we cancel today's meeting? the calendar says not
<doko> seb128: what's your plan for fixing the libcdio ftbfs? the debian BTS has a patch, but that looks like an ABI change too. otoh there is a new upstream ...
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, would be good to get libreoffice 5.4.2 in artful
<ricotz> (given the large amount of bug fixes https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Releases/5.4.2/RC1#List_of_fixed_bugs)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think you did a booboo in the theme change
<didrocks> Trevinho: have you tested it with gnome-terminal?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I posted the screenshots here
<Trevinho> didrocks: what you mean?
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://imgur.com/a/qPgwA
<didrocks> Trevinho: for me, it's even darker than previous proposal
<didrocks> like a big dark bar
<didrocks> and between top bar and menu
<Trevinho> oh, let me see what it has been pushed then
<didrocks> Trevinho: ironically, it looks better when not selected :p
<Trevinho> weird let me check again...
<koza> duflu, sorry for lack of re. i have changed network in between and this makes the ssh connection to whee the irssi is running stall
<koza> duflu, i believe we have not, it is only will who is in NY
<duflu> Yeah, I read the email
<alexarnaud> hello all
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, looks fine here
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KU6XXyEi/
<Trevinho> didrocks: are you maybe running some other version? Or hacked theme? as here it seems to go well, in any case introspect the terminal and check what line causes the menubar to be like that and what the decoration please
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, I just have your package installed, let me get the line
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, I can't select the title bar in gnome-terminal
<didrocks> Trevinho: as I think it's drawn by the Shell, no?
<Trevinho> didrocks: in wayland you can
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm on Xorg
<didrocks> Trevinho: as I'm hacking the Shell
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, ok.. I've tested both to be fair
<Trevinho> but.
<didrocks> but? ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ... but let me double-check
<Trevinho> and so I did
<Trevinho> and it works fin in both wayland and xorg here
<didrocks> hum
<Trevinho> strange
<didrocks> so, I need to switch to wayland to pick the color and rule applied?
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, restarting the shell and setting/unsetting ambiance should be enough
<Trevinho> from tweaks or cmdline
<didrocks> Trevinho: interesting, after restarting the shell, it's way better
<Trevinho> I mean evne with alt+f2 r should do it (so I did all the times)
<Trevinho> ah, ok... fair
<didrocks> but the previous value was weird, it wasn't exactly the one with previous theme
<didrocks> I wonder if some values are partially picked
<Trevinho> the theme doesn't apply to mutter without restarting (bug known, I will fix it one day :))
<didrocks> and not all until restart
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, to be picky, just a little bit too bright this time too quickly
<didrocks> (which makes the top dark becoming quickly light)
<didrocks> want a screenshot to confirm?
<Trevinho> let me see
<didrocks> if you can move the gradient to become this level of light, like 10% more down
<didrocks> I guess that would perfect to me
<didrocks> I like the backdrop state
<didrocks> and headerbar as well
<Trevinho> I tried moving the gradient but I wasn't too happy, but let me se it again
<Trevinho> you said you want 10% more down to be come lighter or darker?
<Trevinho> ah, saw it.. so later to be light..
<Trevinho> The problem is that with apps with no menubar...
<Trevinho> It won't look too nice in these
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^
<Trevinho> check xterm
<didrocks> even with few % later to be light?
<didrocks> like 5-10?
<Trevinho> let's see
<didrocks> if you point me to the change, I can just have a try with those values
<didrocks> but yeah, I confirm that we need to take the xterm case into account
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/B3YXBNaV/
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xLpDbLNZ/
<Trevinho> didrocks: ^
<Trevinho> that's with lighter using 0.2 more
<Trevinho> err, sorry, darker stay 0.2 more
<Trevinho> 20% i mean
<didrocks> Trevinho: I like it better, do you mind pastebin the diff so that I can try live?
<didrocks> (thunderbird, terminal & xterm)
<didrocks> or just tell me when changing the %
<Trevinho> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25718782/
<Trevinho> didrocks: feel free to play with it, as it's quite late here... :)
<Trevinho> I'm turning off my machine soon :P
<didrocks> Trevinho: go to bed :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: I prefer 0.1
<didrocks> BUT
<didrocks> the only last remaining one
<didrocks> is thunderbird
<Trevinho> mh
<didrocks> it looks ugly
<Trevinho> oh
<didrocks> let me pastebin a screnshot
<Trevinho> true
<Trevinho> I see it
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> good
<didrocks> so thunderbird fix + 0.1 instead of 0.2 IMHO
<didrocks> (and good to ship :p)
<didrocks> (there is still tomorrow for this ;))
<Trevinho> well, firefox is the same... eh, that's why I did a different vesion before
<didrocks> I guess the issue is the menu bar being too dark
<didrocks> it should be the same color than gnome-terminal menu for instance
<didrocks> but really, go to bed :p
<didrocks> we are nearly there!
<Trevinho> eh, this issue was the reason for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/use-inverted-decoration-gradient-on-maximized-windows/revision/581
<Trevinho> but we can't do it with three stops, it's too visible
<Trevinho> so, let me find alternatives
<Trevinho> tomorrow...
<didrocks> yep!
<didrocks> have a good night Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, I guess thunderbird / ff doesn't expose the .maximized class... that's why
<duflu> seb128, hanging out?
<seb128> duflu, sorry, forgot to decline the meeting, I was out until now and I'm sick/have no much voice
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> k
<seb128> doko, libcdio? I've no clue about it and no plan
<seb128> doko, is that something we are supposed to look at?
<seb128> ricotz, oSoMoN, it seems a bit late to land a libreoffice update, freeze is tomorrow
<seb128> night Trevinho
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128
<Trevinho> didrocks: it seems that selecting these maximized windows isn't possible...
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, how are you?
<Trevinho> So....
<Trevinho> only thing I can think of is something like
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Zp6iiElG/
<Trevinho> not that I like much...
<doko> seb128: yes, according to the owned packages ...
<flexiondotorg> Wishing I hadn't been up until 2am "testing" gaming on Ubuntu 17.10 ;-)
<seb128> doko, where is that list again?
<Trevinho> anyway bed for real
<Trevinho> cheers
<seb128> flexiondotorg, haha
<seb128> Trevinho, night!
<didrocks> Trevinho: isn't the issue in the menu color?
<doko> seb128: enoclue ... but desktop-team is the bug subscriber
<didrocks> see you later Trevinho :)
<seb128> doko, I see
<didrocks> seb128: I feel that the even/odd lines aren't too cool on rows with only one time, and even when you start a row…
<didrocks> for g-c-c-
<didrocks> https://imgur.com/a/Sd4zq
<didrocks> see the 3 panels
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, looks better without the alternance imho
<didrocks> I would though impact the odd instead of even
<didrocks> could work out, maybe?
<seb128> yeah, well I think it looks better all white personally and it seems a bit late to change it now for this cycle, wdyt?
<duflu> Did someone say all white?... :)   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1721693
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721693 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Settings list separators conflict visually with list item backgrounds" [Low,New]
<didrocks> seb128: agreed, and following more adwaita
<didrocks> seb128: let's see, the build is almost done
<seb128> cool
<seb128> duflu, adwaita has sort of the same issue, separators are not very visible
<duflu> seb128, yeah but I don't know of anyone who prefers the Ambiance list over Adwaita
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, clearly not looking nice: https://imgur.com/a/I2jqm
<seb128> didrocks, weird looking indeed
<duflu> didrocks, seb128, I have two identical monitors... one for 16.04 and one for 17.10 and it actually looks worse (higher contrast) on the 17.10
<didrocks> ok, let's drop this, I have the fix for the highlight part and the theme GTK_THEME respect
<duflu> Maybe something weird with 16.04 colour management when I view the screenshot
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> duflu: waow
 * didrocks bzr uncommit; bzr revert
<duflu> I mean I can't tell what you're seeing... because I am seeing the list two different ways on two different monitors
<duflu> ... all the more reason to recommend everyone who does graphical things should calibrate their monitors
<didrocks> duflu: with or without calibration, it doesn't change that the 2 colors next to each other are merging with the background color
<didrocks> which looks weird
<didrocks> (as they are exactly the same)
<duflu> Yeah I guess if you were choosing new alternating colours then I would be concerned about the monitor of the person choosing the colours
<duflu> Without alternation it's fine
<didrocks> yeah, let's follow Adwaita and fix the other issues
<duflu> In other news... I had a happy thought today. I suspect we're already seeing fewer unique crashes in gnome-shell than we did with unity8 development. Just a suspicion.
<seb128> changing location, brb
<jibel> duflu, agreed, that's what errors.u.c seems to confirm too
<jibel> is gnome-boxes working for anyone? it crashes on start for me
<didrocks> works here
<seb128> back
<popey> launches here
<didrocks> jibel: have you messed with the vm manually?
<seb128> what are you guys trying?
<jibel> didrocks, no
<didrocks> like removing in libvirt
<jibel> didrocks, bug 1721258
<ubot5> bug 1721258 in gnome-boxes (Ubuntu) "gnome-boxes crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721258
<jibel> not alone
<didrocks> when I got crash on startup, it was when I removed the metadata in ~/.config ou something like that
<didrocks> I needed to clean all vms
<didrocks> using virsh directly
<popey> I ran it clean, never run it before. So not the same experience as you.
<jibel> I don't have any VM
<didrocks> hum, I have one, but popey has 0…
<didrocks>         s = 0x55e8f49758e0 "assertion failed: (default_connection != null)"
<didrocks> wonder if that's related
<didrocks> virsh list is empty? (maybe the VM was created via virt-manager a while ago or so)
<jibel> virsh list --all is empty
<jibel> I never use it
<jibel> well, rarely
<didrocks> sounds like something to ping upstream about maybe?
<didrocks> teuf is responsive to some of our boxes issue (ofc, as any french guys ;))
<oSoMoN> bien sûr
<flexiondotorg> didrocks seb128 While debugging an issue with the Atom snap I've seen that gvfs-bin binaries regress on 17.10
<seb128> flexiondotorg, how so?
<flexiondotorg> Executables for things like `gvfs-trash` still exist but don't do anything other the print an notice stating that you should now use `gio trash` instead.
<flexiondotorg> So any applications shelling out to gvfs-* no longer function correctly.
<flexiondotorg> Ah, I take that back. gvfs-trash is also deleting the file.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, the gvds command still work, they just display the notice to tell you using the new binary
<flexiondotorg> Thanks seb128. Just tested that. Sorry for the noise.
<seb128> no worry
<andyrock> seb128: hey I saw you reverted that patch, as soon as I get my multimonitor setup situation fixed I'll take a quick look to see if I can fix it
<andyrock> maybe we don't need to sru it but we can discuss with upstream
<jamesh> seb128: O
<jamesh> bah
<andyrock> to see if they can accept it and maybe have that feature for 18.04
<jamesh> seb128: I've got a patch for bug 1720331 -- the gnome-c-c patch alone should help, but the whoopsie-preferences one would make things a lot more solid
<ubot5> bug 1720331 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Whoopsie continually relaunching" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720331
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> jamesh, ah, nice
<oSoMoN> seb128, can you  merge/sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gdm/language-switching/+merge/331980 ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, so the workaround is what you recommend for us/this cycle?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, that's what I would recommend
<seb128> oSoMoN, wfm, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'll continue discussing the issue with halfline to hopefully come to a solution that can be upstreamed, but given final freeze is tomorrow, if we want this fixed for 17.10 we have to go for that workaround
<seb128> agreed
<seb128> thanks
<oSoMoN> (which appears to be solid enough, given the limited testing Gunnar and myself did)
<seb128> didrocks, should I just upload that or did you want to have a look/do something about the fallback session thing today
<oSoMoN> ricotz, will try to (but time is running out…) as soon as I'm done with bug #1718446 (and sorry for the delayed answer)
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<oSoMoN> seb128, didrocks : I'm still experimenting with a less intrusive solution for the fallback bug, will keep you posted if that bears fruits
<seb128> k, let's get that locale issue fix in the queue
<seb128> we can always stack another revision on top later today if needed
<oSoMoN> yup
<seb128> oSoMoN, et uploadé/mergé, merci !
<oSoMoN> cheers
<didrocks> seb128: "that" being? I only see a language switching MP here?
<didrocks> ah, I see what you meant
<didrocks> that being gdm
<didrocks> without the other fix for the fallback session
<didrocks> (sorry, was answering on the hub)
<seb128> didrocks, right
<seb128> now we have a stack in the queue
<seb128> we should perhaps try to poke reviewers :p
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, the packages are basically there in the ppa already
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please push your packaging branches
<andyrock> quick question: if I a g_assert(false) is reached, should apport collect the crash info in /var/crash ?
<seb128> yes
<andyrock> it doesn't work here
<andyrock> I'm on artful
<seb128> you can look at /var/log/apport.log to see why it didn't, there might be a reason in there
<andyrock> kk thanks
<andyrock> there is not such a log here
<andyrock> apport should be enabled
<seb128> andyrock, systemctl status apport?
<andyrock> seb128: maked as dead
<seb128> that's your issue I guess
<andyrock> *marked
<seb128> any info in the log at the bottom?
<seb128> andyrock, what do you have in /etc/default/apport ?
<andyrock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719810/
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> it's enabled in /etc/default/apport
<seb128> sudo systemctl start apport ?
<andyrock> I think I'm not the only one
<seb128> then status?
<andyrock> I'm asking because I sent a ppa to collect more debug to some users but no report is collected
<andyrock> let me check
<andyrock> it started
<andyrock> maybe it dies after the crash
<seb128> and if you trigger the assert now?
<seb128> does it work?
<andyrock> checking...
<seb128> you can ask the user if they have apport enabled in /etc/default/apport and what's the systemctl status
<seb128> because we have some issues that don't get collected for some reasons
<seb128> like XWayland segfault don't trigger report in my experience
<seb128> which is pretty annoying and I don't know why, would need to debug
<didrocks> andyrock: hey, I couldn't ping you on the hub, are you subscribed?
<andyrock> didrocks: yes I am
<andyrock> seb128: now it worked
<didrocks> andyrock: ah, @and… didn't give me anything
<seb128> andyrock, good!
<didrocks> andyrock: can you respond to https://community.ubuntu.com/t/status-of-the-top-icons/495/8 ?
<andyrock> try with @azzar1?
<didrocks> ah, that was it :)
<didrocks> you are hiding!
<andyrock> I've to change my irc nickname
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> edited!
<andyrock> I need a way to handle the switch
<seb128> hidding on IRC as well? ;-)
<andyrock> ahaha
<andyrock> btw it's weird that apport crashed before
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> Trevinho: you broke the theme again!
<andyrock> let me rebot
<andyrock> *reboot
<andyrock> to check if apport is still alive after a reboot
<seb128> andyrock, can you "journalctl -u apport"?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I ensured that the suggested action in disabled state was ok, your additional styles give something really confusing and ugly: https://imgur.com/a/6f3U9
<didrocks> mine is all black to show it's disaled
<didrocks> disabled
<didrocks> yours it green with weird text
<seb128> andyrock, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/~azzar1/+assignedbugs is long, you might want to review that an unassign yourself from things you don't plan to work on anymore
<andyrock> apport is dead again
<didrocks> Trevinho: I really think there is no need for additional suggested-action state
<seb128> andyrock, cat /etc/default/apport ?
<andyrock> seb128: sure, let me debug apport before
<andyrock> seb128: you don't believe in me
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zehmuIom/
<andyrock> nothing in the logs
<seb128> weird
<andyrock> I mean I got this one
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6BRSQMSC/
<seb128> ah
<seb128> maybe that's the issue?
<andyrock> not sure, because of the last line
<andyrock> time to do some python
<seb128> it's weird, maybe try to sh -x /etc/init.d/apport
<seb128> and see what is done
<seb128> with sudo
<seb128> systemctl is confusing to me still
<seb128> unsure why it's showed as inactive without any log explaining why
<andyrock> seb128: soooo I think the problem is my locale
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AJGyHahb/
<seb128> andyrock, ?
<andyrock> why LANGUAGE and LC_ALL are empty
<andyrock> I'm not completely sure but that should confuse python3
<andyrock> I mean "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 978-1094: ordinal not in range(128)" this does not make so much sense
<pitti> andyrock, seb128: I haven't followed the whole conversation, but apport is supposed to be active (exited)
<pitti> there is no daemon which runs all the time, the init script just pokes the path into the kernel sysctl
<andyrock> pitti: hey! my apport is marked as died
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, right, that's how it is for me, but it's inactive for andyrock but has no error/log includes in the systemctl status nor in the journal
<pitti> (there is no real service file,  it's just the synthesized wrapper around the init.d script)
<pitti> andyrock: "systemctl status apport.service"? is it enabled?
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25719810/
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/8wWNzIBk/
<pitti> ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*apport*
<pitti> there should be some `/etc/rc5.d/S01apport -> ../init.d/apport`
<andyrock> nothing
<pitti> andyrock: there you are :)
<andyrock> so this is a fresh install
<andyrock> and my locale is broken
<andyrock> and apport too :D
<pitti> /etc/rc*.d/*apport*
<pitti> err
<pitti> sudo update-rc.d apport defaults
<andyrock> nice!
<pitti> this should be done by the .postinst, but apparently wasn't
<seb128> andyrock, your locale doesn't seem too broken, LC_ALL not defined is fine and LANGUAGE missing shouldn't be an issue
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> still apport should not crash when logging
<seb128> andyrock, well, that's the ui and that hits an unicde error problem one one of the files you have in /var/crash no?
<seb128> maybe a weird filename or something?
<seb128> pitti, nice to see you around btw!
<seb128> pitti, comment ça va ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! j'attends avec impatience aller à Berlin la prochaine semaine !
<andyrock> python3 should support unicode out of the box
<seb128> pitti, une conférence ?
<pitti> je vais revoir Lars à nouveau, et des amis
<andyrock> they're using some fixed encoding
<pitti> seb128: oui, https://all-systems-go.io/ and a two-day Cockpit hackfest before
<andyrock> btw it's not in the UI the crash
<andyrock> the affected strings are info['ExecutablePath'], info['ProcCmdline']
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1368911
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368911 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport crashes when writing to stderr: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character '\xc1' in position 130: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> we can use the quick fix suggested in comment #1
<seb128> andyrock, can you ping bdmurray about that on #ubuntu-devel?
<andyrock> sure thing
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: et toi, comment vas-tu ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien mais j'ai un rhume :-/
<seb128> urg, file-roller is weirdly themed when unfocussed
<pitti> seb128: argh, le vieux ubuflu
<seb128> pitti, oui, la variante enfant
<seb128> kindergardenflu
<Laney> I just told Steve about the missing rc links :-)
<seb128> Laney, can you open a bug about it?
<seb128> Laney, apport didn't change but I guess it's dh_installinit behaving differently
<seb128> seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/361579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 361579 in apport (Ubuntu Jaunty) "does not register init scripts rc.d symlinks any more" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> Laney, oh, and hey and thanks for pinging Steve about it :-)
<andyrock> didrocks: answered
<didrocks> thanks andyrock :)
<didrocks> andyrock: hum, I need to amend your answer
<didrocks> andyrock: extensions as part of a mode aren't in enabled-extensions
<andyrock> didrocks: I need to check if she/he has other extension enabled
<andyrock> that can conflict with our extension
<didrocks> andyrock: ahhhh, yeah, could be interesting
<andyrock> I guess she/he still has one extension dealing with appindicator
<didrocks> let me edit :)
<didrocks> andyrock: edited, yeah, I think we should add something around it in the apport hook
<andyrock> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> andyrock: I edited my answer on the hub. I think we should make so that `ubuntu-bug gnome-shell` reports enabled extenstions
<andyrock> we've the GSettingsChanged.txt
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> or something like that
<andyrock> does this work
<Laney> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1722801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722801 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport isn't started on new installs" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> and np, and hi
<seb128> Laney, thanks, I think it's xnox's fault
<didrocks> andyrock: ah? maybe, need to look for an example
<andyrock> so two bugs in apport spotted today by me \o/
<andyrock> :D
<didrocks> andyrock: features, not bugs ;)
<seb128> Laney, I commented on the bug, I think the removal from the upstart job by xnox made dh_installinit act differently and drop the needed lines
<Laney> think it's going to get assigned to bdmurray, but thx
<Laney> guess someone else could get in there first and fix it if they wanted ;-)
<seb128> bdmurray wfm
<seb128> I don't intend to debug more, I just got curious of what changed since the rules and postinst didn't change since xenial
<seb128> andyrock, thanks for spotting the issue :-)
<Laney> we coincidentally found that here too at the same time
 * didrocks curses andyrock for spotting the issue :)
<Laney> serendipity
<andyrock> seb128: now we'll get a bump in errors report
<seb128> yeah, which is good
<seb128> shame that we didn't get it before beta
<seb128> we are probably missing reports :-/
<willcooke> hey Trevinho, I subscribed you to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1722811
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1722811 not found
<seb128> willcooke, is that a segfault?
<seb128> willcooke, he's sleeping
<willcooke> Anthony Wong
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> Anthony reported it
<willcooke> yeah, segv
<seb128> k
<seb128> I guess it hasn't been retraced yet
<seb128> it's not accessible
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> I've added you too seb128, just fyi
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> If you have hidpi, and it auto scales to 200%, when you set it to 100% then it seg faults
<seb128> having steps to reproduce is useful
<andyrock> confirming the crash here
<seb128> andyrock, that's good, make easier to work on it for whoever has a look
<andyrock> mmm no symbols in the bt
<andyrock> shouldn't debug symbols be installed by default in dev releases?
<seb128> no
<seb128> they are bigs and not useful to most users
<seb128> and you can use apport-retrace afterwards to get the symbols and a debug bt for you
<andyrock> btw  "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ---" fails
<andyrock> ah ok
<andyrock> I used directly apport-unpack
<seb128> that's the manual way
<Laney> root@cosmic-terrapin:~#
<Laney> lxd's machine names ♥
<seb128> hehe
<andyrock> seb128: ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: Package
<seb128> andyrock, did you meant to add a --recv <KID>?
<andyrock> using apport-retrace
<seb128> :-/
<andyrock> seb128: i used this command "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 428D7C01 C8CAB6595FDFF622"
<seb128> andyrock, well I guess enabled the ddeb source and install the packages you need manually
<andyrock> it's stucked
<seb128> andyrock, what error did you get?
<seb128> hmu
<andyrock> it can be that it fails to write the package name because of the unicode/ascii issue
<seb128> could be
<seb128> andyrock, it's your day of hitting issues :-)
<andyrock> usually that's you
<andyrock> ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> most of my days feel like that
<seb128> I start debugging one problem
<seb128> and mid-day I'm 3 issues down the stack that I hit on the way
<seb128> trying to figure them in reverse order before getting back to what I meant to do
<jibel> seb128, I marked bug 1715330 as fix released. I cannot reproduce the problem on an up to date artful.
<ubot5> bug 1715330 in Mutter "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in _cogl_boxed_value_set_x()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715330
<andyrock> mmm I fixed that ascii fixed but I still don't get the Package file
<seb128> jibel, great, thanks
<andyrock> I'm using gnome-shell installed from the repos
<andyrock> apport-retrace ... -R ... fixes this
<andyrock> my fault
<seb128> why your fault?
<seb128> btw I've a gnome-shell report and it has the same issue
<seb128> so might be another apport bug
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1315530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315530 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-retrace needs initial data collection" [High,Invalid]
<andyrock> look at Martin's comments
<andyrock> looks like it's supposed to work like that
<seb128> confusing, retrace should do the -R for you
<seb128> andyrock, but yeah, technically not a bug
<xnox> Laney, seb128 - that is sad. I am surprised we didn't notice this yet =/
<xnox> i guess we are happy that there is no poop-up on boot?! =)
<seb128> right
<Laney> heh
<Laney> it's only for new installs though I think
<seb128> right
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for merging/sponsoring!
<seb128> upgrades have the postinst which acted on install when it was still working
<Laney> who cares about those guys!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, yw!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm really going to write that paper we talked about yesterday; I'm ambivalent to the "replace with their solution later/next cycle" idea you mentioned at the MP.
<seb128> GunnarHj, k, thanks for writing that
<oSoMoN> seb128, Laney : I attached a patch to gnome bug #788552 (probably not suitable for upstream but rather for a distropatch), your opinion welcome
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788552 in general "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788552
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> note that I attached it to the upstream bug report because ideally I'd like to get halfline's opinion on it too
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm about to go back and spend some time away from the computer
<seb128> but I'm going to let upstream/Didier/Iain time to comment and I have a look tomorrow morning to see what's the status :-)
<oSoMoN> I'll prepare merge requests against gdm3, ubuntu-session and gnome-session in case my approach gets approved
<Laney> oSoMoN: if you're going to distro patch anyway, why not use your patch from comment #11?
<Laney> that doesn't have that bug where you don't get the wrong session selected I don't think
<Laney> anyway, fine with whatever you think is best
<oSoMoN> Laney, right, I'll test again the patch in comment #11, it has the advantage of not requiring to patch gnome-session
<oSoMoN> with that other patch in comment #25 I was trying to conform to the expectation that fallback sessions have the same desktop file name
<oSoMoN> which according to Ray is how the fallback mechanism is supposed to function
<Laney> nod
<Laney> makes sense
<Laney> I think the final patch is probably a combination of both of those
<Laney> well, reading those keys instead of looking at the filename
<Laney> but you get it
<oSoMoN> yes, but I don't think I can realistically implement that and have it reviewed and merged upstream before tomorrow (national holiday in Spain tomorrow, I won't be around much), so it's gonna have to be a simple distro patch
<Laney> ok
<k_alam> Hi, After new design of the website I can not access any of the api doc for
<k_alam>  indicators and messaging menu. For example,
<k_alam>  https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/python/MessagingMenu-1.0#MessagingMenu.Message
<k_alam>  now gives 404. :/
<Laney> that's fine, thanks for working on it!
<k_alam> Doc team's Gunner pointed me to this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2017-October/001567.html
<k_alam> Does any one know what happened here ?
<dmj_s76> So the recent half-tiling change in mutter is causing some really weird, screwy behavior.
<jbicha> dmj_s76: are you using gtk 3.22.21 or .24? did you see that there was a mutter update today?
<dmj_s76> jbicha: I'll test
<dmj_s76> We were seeing this bug for a few days including yesterday.
<k_alam> popey: Anything on the issue?
<popey> hmm?
<k_alam> Read my comments above...
<popey> I don't understand. What's the issue I can help with?
<k_alam> popey: I raised the issue here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2017-October/020562.html
<popey> davidcalle:
<popey> ^
<dmj_s76> jbicha: Okay, I think I understand this a little better now.
<dmj_s76> So the mutter half-tiling resize *is not* present on Wayland, but it exists and is very buggy on X11
<dmj_s76> Is half-tiling an intended feature in Ubuntu (17.10) or is its presence on X11 an anomaly.
<dmj_s76> *half-tile resizing rather
<dmj_s76> 1) resizing the half-tiling alignment looks really bad.  (Slow, desynchronized redraw)  One window lags behind the other, so you see the desktop through a gap between the windows as you drag.
<dmj_s76> 2) Since the mutter change that enables changing alignment, also makes half-tiled windows raise to the foreground in weird and inconsistent ways.
<oSoMoN> here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1718446/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,In progress]
 * Laney won't have time to review that, hopefully someone else can
<Laney> can probably do it in the queue once uploaded though
<Laney> thanks
<jbicha> dmj_s76: it's an intended feature but it doesn't work at all yet since gtk 3.22.24 is stuck in artful-proposed
<jbicha> I agree that it looks bad during resizing https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788598
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788598 in general "tiling in mutter 3.26.1 looks glitchy when resizing" [Normal,New]
<dmj_s76> jbicha: You're saying that the current version is buggy but *should* work well in the proposed package?
<jbicha> I'm saying that resizable half-tiling requires the proposed gtk3 package (otherwise it won't be enabled at all)
<jbicha> but the glitchiness hasn't been fixed
<dmj_s76> jbicha: There are also some bizarre behavior issues re: focus/raising issues, handling more than two half-tiled windows, some windows not letting you resize.
<jbicha> please file those bugs upstream, it's not an Ubuntu-specific feature and we didn't write the code for the feature :)
<dmj_s76> jbicha: the gtk3 package specifically fixes gtk3 windows not allowing resize (but non gtk3 apps working)?
<jbicha> I don't know, could you file detailed bugs?
<dmj_s76> working on it
<dmj_s76> that just sounded familiar
<andyrock> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/eoUHxHdC/lp.png
<andyrock> ops wrong channel
<dmj_s76> jbicha: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788846
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788846 in general "window focus regression with resizable half-tiling" [Normal,New]
<Laney> why oh whyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<robert_ancell> jamesh: online?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: seb128 wanted your input on LP: #1721359 see also his uploads today for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-orca/+changelog
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721359 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Simple Scan translations are not synced with upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721359
<jbicha> good morning :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha: hi :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha: I'm not sure about that one, since we've moved hosting to GNOME aren't the Launchpad ones obsolete?
<jbicha> everything in main uses LP language packs unless we explicitly opt out
<robert_ancell> So I set the simple-scan project in Launchpad to do translations, but I don't think I've ever changed any settings (or know of any) for the packaging translations.
<robert_ancell> Any idea who knows how the importer works?
<jbicha> seb128 ;)
<jbicha> I guess you 2 should discuss it
<robert_ancell> Comparing against another project... I'll play with some settings
<willcooke> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke: heya
<robert_ancell> jamesh: we need to allow polkit auth for cancel, i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25722399/. This allows all operations to cancel, so not sure if this needs to have different polkit actions depending on the change. Can you add that one to your list?
<robert_ancell> I'm fixing the cancelling code in snapd-glib and we can't cancel an install/remove with polkit...
<jbicha> seb128: I'm surprised you're awake, I pinged robert_ancell about simple-scan translations but maybe he wanted to discuss that with you?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, seb128 is awake?
<jbicha> maybe :)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I've a cold and didn't manage to sleep so I was checking if it was going alright for the guys in N-Y
<seb128> I don't understand those translation sharing properties well, best to check with wgrant
<robert_ancell> It seems like Launchpad doesn't handle un-upstreaming very well. Some of the options didn't seem to be resettable.
<seb128> but basically I think that if sharing with an upstream branch is enabled then it uses the translations for that vcs and doesn't import the files from the package
<seb128> the issue is that sharing is usually with trunk, which not be the serie you package
<seb128> also the imports use to bug on submodules so some were outdated
<seb128> I guess it depends of the project if it makes sense to share translations or not
<seb128> oh and I don't know what it means for packages that have distro specific strings, if sharing is enable does it use the upstream template?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ basically what I know, many things I'm uncertain about so I recommend you try asking wgrant or somebody who understands that part of launchpad
<robert_ancell> I think I changed enough things that it might work now, will ping wgrant if now
<robert_ancell> not
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> on that note try to go back to sleep
<seb128> night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-12
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> Trevinho: I didn't test it, but from the video, +1 for me if you ensured the disabled state is really looking like disabled :)
<jamesh> looks like the new whoopsie-preferences alone is enough to fix the gnome-control-center problem
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, it's like it used to be in your branch
<Trevinho> didrocks: what's the app you used for disable?
<Trevinho> I can do with the inspector otherwise, just lazy in finding the button :D
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg andyrock
<andyrock> hey seb128
<andyrock> how are you?
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how is it going in south america?
<andyrock> I guess he's drinking Corona
<Trevinho> no, never drank one yet :o
<Trevinho> I tried others
<duflu> Ha. Trevinho do you have a home?
<andyrock> closer to water?
<Trevinho> seb128: really good, good place for being focused :)
<Trevinho> duflu: you mean back in italy?
<Trevinho> :-D
<duflu> Trevinho, well, I mean you spend so much of the year elswhere
<Trevinho> as the answer would be "too many", but the problem is that... I don't want to stay there for now, when the World is quite big and it deserves my eyes who look at it :)
 * duflu remembers now andyrock suggested a sprint at your family home a while back ;)  ... Trevinho
<Trevinho> duflu: I'm also suggesting it all the times... The Sun sprint. It will happen  :)
<andyrock> treviño has too many houses. andyrock none :'(
<Trevinho> You also have, you just don't have it where you want. Like I do :)
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, what are you working on atm?
<didrocks> Trevinho: gnome-boxes, create a new machine
<didrocks> Trevinho: all good from your perspective on the theme? Like, built in a ppa so that I can give a quick try & sponsor?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah it's in the ppa
<didrocks> Trevinho: let me give it a try
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Trevinho> didrocks:  not sure it's fully built yet
<didrocks> Trevinho: is there a bug summarizing all changes that you can reference ?
<didrocks> Trevinho: for the release team
<Trevinho> seb128: so.. that one ^, plus https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788860
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788860 in general "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_workspace_get_work_area_for_monitor()" [Major,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, did you manage to reproduce? getting anywhere debugging?
<Trevinho> seb128: and other fixes to indicators, as missing menus in qt again.. it seems there's an issue in dbusmenu, but still checjing
<Trevinho> seb128: yeaah, see the ubuntu bug
<seb128> k
<seb128> good
<Trevinho> I can't reproduce, but I've the coredumps... wich tells me what you see in the bug report (gnome one)
<seb128> andyrock said he could reproduce
<Trevinho> but while I can mute the crash (maybe enough for us), I'm still struggling to find the root cause
<Trevinho> andyrock: can you?
<andyrock>  yep
<didrocks> I agree with duflu that hovering being darker is weird, but as it's the same on other parts of the theme…
<Trevinho> yeah, i've just follwed what it was happening
<andyrock> but I can't work on it today
<Trevinho> andyrock: i can
<duflu> didrocks, I mean in general it should increase contrast (see also Chrome where it is darker because the background is light)
<Trevinho> andyrock: just check the bug
<Trevinho> andyrock: I mean, it's something weird happening
<andyrock> I've stuff todo for the livepatch
<andyrock> I can't open that bug
<didrocks> Trevinho: I find the new green really glaring, I wonder if I'm not going to change it a little bit
<didrocks> Trevinho: otherwise, even if I'm not a fan of the titlebar, I think it's an overall improvment
<didrocks> so, let's try to get that landed (with a small green changes IMHO)
<duflu> But since Ambiance grey is dark, the right hover contrast should be lighter
<Trevinho> didrocks: do what you want with green :)
<Trevinho> just change it in the gtk-main.css
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, it's getting late for look changes, gnome-shell segfaults should probably get higher priority at this point (that comment is rather for Trevinho)
<duflu> Maybe that's where purple could be used
<didrocks> Trevinho: yep, did you see my question about a bug report? how can I change your branches?
<duflu> seb128, surely cards will be moved into 18.04 soon? :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's why I told I'm going to change it myself
<Trevinho> seb128: in fact I'm all force on that, just few tweaks on the theme recently
<Trevinho> but it took just few minutes
<seb128> duflu, yes
<seb128> Trevinho, k, good
<seb128> andyrock, how did you reproduce the segfault?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm unsure how I can alter your bileto ticket
<didrocks> otherwise, I'll change download the .dsc and modify
<Trevinho> didrocks: maybe just land that and then build a new src package on top of it and push it too?
<didrocks> Trevinho: don't really have time IMHO, today is final freeze
<didrocks> let me merge your branches manually
<didrocks> and add a change on top
<Trevinho> didrocks:  ok
<Trevinho> didrocks: otherwise it's just about adding a new branch based on the bileto branch, MP it and add to the ticket
<Trevinho> didrocks: but as you prefer..
<Trevinho> you do the change, you choose how
<didrocks> yeah, let me do the manual way and focus on the crash :)
<didrocks> good work on the theme :)
<seb128> didrocks, did you keep up with the fallback session discussion? Olivier is off today, he tried to end up as many options/explanations as possible yesterday evening so we have something we can act on today
<didrocks> seb128: no, I only did from the edge, his proposal sounds reasonable to me, but anyway, that could be a SRU, correct?
<didrocks> it needs testing IMHO with the various edge cases
<seb128> didrocks, I guess, it just means we are going to get some confused upgraders until the SRU is validated/moved to -updates, but that's not the end of the world
<andyrock> seb128: just changing scaling from 2x to 1x
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's not in the list :p
<andyrock> you need to apply the change
<andyrock> maybe it's triggered just if you have hidpi screen
<seb128> didrocks, I see what you are doing there :p
<didrocks> seb128: :p more honestly, I would like it to be battle tested
<didrocks> seb128: what olivier wrote makes sense
<didrocks> but there are many use case, wayland enabled, wayland disabled and reenabled
<didrocks> and vice-versa
<seb128> right
<seb128> well SRU wfm
<didrocks> that's why I'm a little bit vary rushing it right now
<didrocks> is olivier back tomorrow?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, maybe we can iterate with him on this tomorrow
<seb128> today is just an holiday in Spain
<didrocks> and prepare it for day 0
<seb128> right
<jibel> Trevinho, hi, I just filed bug 1723025
<ubot5> bug 1723025 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "no login screen when booting with an external monitor attached" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723025
<Trevinho> no stacktrace?
<jibel> Trevinho, is there a tag for multimonitor bugs?
<jibel> Trevinho, no
<seb128> jibel, hey
<seb128> jibel, how do you set your laptop to disable the internal panel at boot?
<jibel> seb128, in g-c-c then reboot and it uses only the external monitor
<jibel> i'll try with another laptop
<jibel> there is a udisk crash not sure it's related
<seb128> probably not, do you have the bug number or e.u.c bucket?
<jibel> not uploaded yet
<seb128> jibel, user config changes screen changes don't apply to the greeter do they?
<jibel> seb128, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/7e4d40ca-af22-11e7-9f83-fa163eec78fa
<jibel> seb128, they should not. That's what I want to check on another latop
<jibel> laptop*
<seb128> I don't see that problem here btw
<jibel> meh, problem failed to retrace
<seb128> both screens are enabled in gdm despite me turning the laptop one off in my session
<seb128> jibel, can you share the .crash maybe?
<andyrock> jibel:  you need to manually start apport to get the crash
<seb128> andyrock, apport fix got uploaded btw
<andyrock> nice
<jibel> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/junk/_usr_lib_udisks2_udisksd.0.crash
<alexarnaud> good morning seb128 didrocks jbicha and all
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<didrocks> hey alexarnaud
<jibel> andyrock, I usually use whoopsie-upload all so they go to errors.u.c
<jibel> whoopsie-upload-all*
<andyrock> I can ask my guys to debug the crash I was working on
<seb128> andyrock, you have a team working for you now? ;-)
<didrocks> that was the trick!
<andyrock> seb128: 😎
<andyrock> not sure you can get the emoticons
<didrocks> this offending one? :p
<seb128> I                                                                                                                                                         see one
<jibel> seb128, it could be machine specific. On another machine it boots from the internal display then switches to the external
<seb128> still weird, I would expect both to be on when on the login screen
<jibel> on another machine the login screen is on the internal display and the external is all purple. And the boot messages are on the internal while the go to the external display on the other one.
<jibel> Still when the graphical session starts it should turn the internal display on
<didrocks> the login screen is on the primary display only IIRC
<didrocks> then, I'm unsure how this is defined for the gdm user
<andyrock> yeah unity-greeter was smarter
<andyrock> following the pointer
<didrocks> that, same with notifications and osd…
<didrocks> I guess we'll need to look at that next cycle
<jibel> yeah but i've a machine that decides that if an external display is connected it's the primary display and disable the internal display. Then in gdm the internal display stays off
<seb128> jibel, your udisks crash matches bug #1707451 ... can you reproduce? do you know what you did to trigger it?
<ubot5> bug 1707451 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "udisksd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_mutex_lock()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707451
<jibel> seb128, I really don't know, i noticed the crash file when I was looking for something else
<seb128> k
<seb128> well the bt is not very informative
<seb128> I upstreamed it a few days ago anyway
<seb128> but they didn't comment on the issue yet
<doko> please could you walk over the list of ftbfs (main) for the last test rebuild and see what can to be fixed?  http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/rebuilds/test-rebuild-20170922-artful.html and http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<seb128> doko, we can have a look
<andyrock> a random guy just told me than Linux Mint is better than Ubuntu
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, any chance for some responses?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, so once more, please take a look at binutils and llvm-5.0 packages here: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/mozilla/+packages which would be appropriate to use for rustc 1.20.0
<seb128> ricotz, hey, what responses are you waiting for?
<seb128> ricotz, you might want to ask questions on the channel to increase the chances that somebody replies?
<ricotz> seb128, any kind of response
<seb128> to what question?
<ricotz> already pinged do_ko about the binutils fixes for llvm-5.0 backports
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, what do you expect me say?
<ricotz> seb128, aleady mentioned it to  t_jaalton who needs it for mesa backports but only for xenial
<seb128> ricotz, I'm trying to understand what you are asking for to see if I can help you
<seb128> ricotz, it might help if you opened bugs describing the things you need/are trying to push
<seb128> so we can assign/track them properly and give you feedback
 * didrocks goes for a late run
<ricotz> seb128, this is how providing bug reports work out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rustc/+bug/1701556
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701556 in rustc (Ubuntu) "Backport rustc 1.19 and cargo 0.20 to 14.04/16.04 and 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<ricotz> seb128, there is nothing tracking rust/llvm backports, just chris pushing packages without notice to ppas
<didrocks> seb128: thx :)
<seb128> ricotz, right, that bug didn't get much attention
<seb128> we can try to improve things
<ricotz> and while trying to help out with prepared backports I don't get any response for a week
<seb128> ricotz, who/what list should be notified and stating what in your opinion?
<seb128> ricotz, well, maybe Chris doesn't need/want help and is just getting those done
<seb128> ricotz, if that's the case you might want to let him deal with them and focus on something else?
<ricotz> seb128, as said already pinged do_ko (no response), chris (no response), tja_lton answer and happily to the binutils fix
<ricotz> to/took
<seb128> well, people are busy and do what they can usually
<ricotz> seb128, chris is constantly saying he is short in time, and it took him weeks for rustc 1.19 while it was already required
<seb128> they could be a bit nicer in giving status updates though agreed
<seb128> ricotz, right, that's a problem we are trying to resolve by finding extra resources to be allocated to that stack
<ricotz> so I guess help is needed, but without any communication from his side is a pita
<seb128> Olivier is going to help on the firefox updates
<seb128> well, you can't really force people
<ricotz> I know about olivier, but rustc/cargo/llvm is unassigned afaik
<seb128> right, we asked for resourcing for that stack
<seb128> we didn't hear back yet afaik
<ricotz> it is not about forcing, a simple response like "ok" would be already something
<seb128> ricotz, if you don't get the replies you want from Chris maybe it's just that co-working with him on the same things doesn't work out well and then you should accept it and focus on something else while he's getting the things he's doing done?
<ricotz> seb128, I am preparing the firefox-trunk and firefox beta package which require those new stacks way ealier, and chris takes those changes for the mozilla releases which works for months
<ricotz> so the co-working is already in place, but communication is painful
<seb128> I see that
<seb128> maybe lower your expectation
<seb128> do your bigs in the ppa for the trunk/beta build
<seb128> and let him sort out what he wants to for the stable updates
<ricotz> it is more complicated than that, and would actually result in waste of efforts
<ricotz> (a new stack is required like 4 months ahead)
<seb128> well seems you are ahead of him
<seb128> who would waste efforts?
<ricotz> regarding expectations, I seems expecting like a 10 mins talk a week is too much already
<ricotz> seb128, I don't have access to powerpc/s390x builders which are required for proper backports which chris made clear in the past
<seb128> if you need regular updates and ad-hock IRC pings don't work maybe a status update meeting bi-weekly with the people working on those stacks would be useful?
<ricotz> seb128, it is basically only chris working on them
<ricotz> the involvement of mesa's need for llvm-5.0 is special and the required fix for binutils too
<seb128> ricotz, well sorry it's frustrating, hopefully we find soon some more resourcing and things improve
<ricotz> seb128, basically I am advertising done-things to avoid duplicating efforts, but getting no response it hard to bear
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, thanks for preparing llvm-5.0. I noticed you added it as a dependency for firefox nightly, but it's not required for that yet (rust-bindgen works with 3.9, and that is what upstream are using)
<chrisccoulson> what's binutils for?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, it is better to switch to llvm5 since this is basically targets 58
<chrisccoulson> note, there's a chance that we'll switch our rust package to rust's bundled fork of llvm
<ricotz> binutils includes a arm64 patch to fix ftbfs of llvm5
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, please don't bump the dependency unnecessarily. I have to justify everything I copy to the -security pocket, and I can't just copy a llvm package because we felt like bumping the dependency for no reason
<chrisccoulson> upstream is using 3.9 for generating the stylo bindings, and AFAICT there's no immediate plan to change that
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, the mesa hwe backport for xenial will already need llvm55
<chrisccoulson> yes, but that's still not a good reason for diverging even further from upstream. They don't test this with llvm5, and if there are any problems with it then it's unlikely we'll get help to fix it
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, ok, the servo people kind of suggested to try a newer llvm too though, while its i386 build fails on ff57/58
<chrisccoulson> the i386 issue is nothing to do with llvm, and there's a fix for that alreadyu
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1406952
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1406952 in Layout "stylo: build script SIGSEGV on Linux/x86" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I see, hmm, thanks for letting me know (now)
<chrisccoulson> basically there's an ABI mismatch between the llvm API and the rust bindings on x86 related to the differences in how integral values and structs are returned
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, why is it not possible for you to e.g. CC me?
<chrisccoulson> do you have a bugzilla account?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> a ping on IRC would have suffice too
<chrisccoulson> so, about llvm...
<chrisccoulson> we discussed at the rally about using the bundled llvm in our rust package, if it reduces the amount of work required to update it. I'm not sure about that yet
<ricotz> please PM to avoid hijacking the channel, I need to go for a moment
<chrisccoulson> but the update to 1.20 is suggesting it probably would be less work (all of the issues I'm hitting so far are because of patches missing in our llvm package that are in upstream's fork)
<chrisccoulson> I'd prefer to talk in the channel, particularly because oSoMoN will care about this stuff too :)
<chrisccoulson> although he doesn't appear to be around atm
<seb128> he's off today indeed
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, who upstream suggested upgrading llvm for the i386 issue btw?
<seb128> but other might be interested (I am slightly)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, congratulations, you just volunteered to maintain rust!
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, emilio suggested they had problems in servo with older llvm which are suppose to be fixed in later versions
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, oh, it was emilio that helped with this. I'm a bit surprised about that, considering this was an issue they were aware of (another rust module had the same bug) :(
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I mentioned https://github.com/servo/servo/issues/17869#issuecomment-318136585
<chrisccoulson> so, the other issue was https://github.com/rust-lang-nursery/rust-bindgen/issues/439 (our bug is in the clang-sys crate)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, https://github.com/KyleMayes/clang-sys/commit/773c5468811b1a2c13dfd777ef25a13a616a3b9d.patch will fix it (I verified against a mozilla-beta checkout locally)
<ricotz> alright
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, do you subscribe to https://lists.mozilla.org/listinfo/dev-platform ?
<ricotz> no
<chrisccoulson> ah, so, about language packs - https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.platform/xLaNdk7fPgI
<chrisccoulson> (please don't switch until upstream do that though)
<chrisccoulson> oh, it suggests this week actually
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I talked to gandalf about its state some weeks ago
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> anyway, I need to grab some lunch
<ricotz> and I guess you noticed the patch in firefox branch
<willcooke> hi all
<willcooke> jibel, around?
<willcooke> kirkland is upgrading his machine from x to a, and getting gconf2 errors - anyone know what's causing that
<seb128> willcooke, what sort of errors?
<seb128> did that stop the upgrade? or just warnings?
<jibel> willcooke, yes
<willcooke> laney is here to save the day :)
<willcooke> doesn't look like it was too bad actually
<jibel> willcooke, also the content of /var/log/dist-ugprade once the upgrade is done (successful or not) would be useful
<willcooke> jibel, ack
<seb128> willcooke, what was it? I'm curious now :p
<jibel> willcooke, and a bug report too please
<jibel> willcooke, BTW how did he upgrade? s/xenial/artful/ in sources.list?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> laney fixed it.  Wasn't very broken after all
<Guest96778> didn't see the initial error
<Guest96778> WHAT
<Guest96778> ISTHIS
<Guest96778> FFS
<willcooke> Hi LANEY!!!
<seb128> is that something we need to SRU/which is making upgrades fail?
<Laney> we'll find out
<Laney> xenial to artful upgrades aren't going to be offered until zesty goes out of support
<Laney> so no fire imho
<seb128> right
<jibel> yeah, we'll enable lts to lts tests when bb opens and we'll see
<seb128> hey Laney btw :)
<Laney> what up
<seb128> it's freeze day and still fixing bugs!
<seb128> brb changing location
<Laney> bugs buggy bugs bugs
<willcooke> didrocks, kirkland has a problem with byobu, when you click it on it on the launcher icon for it, it opens gnome terminal and adds a new icon to the launcher with a "broken" icon
<willcooke> is there some .desktop file magic required?
<kenvandine> bb == buggy bug?  let's hope not :)
<Laney> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey Laney
<Laney> what's going on
<kenvandine> snaps snap snapcraft!
 * kenvandine tries to remember what that shirt says
<ogra_> schnaps!
<kenvandine> and failed
<kenvandine> lol
<Laney> ich bin schnappi
<chrisccoulson> yay, my rust PPA is out of space
<seb128> :-/
<didrocks> willcooke: I think GNOME-shell doesn't have the same WMClass magic as we had with Unity
<didrocks> willcooke: I think he can wrap byobu to something similar than I've done for my weechat icon
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25726481/
<didrocks> willcooke: the --profile= isn't mandatory, it's just me using this to have different background color and such
<didrocks> here, the machine works
<willcooke> nice one, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> matching*
<didrocks> keep me posted
 * didrocks doesn't follow, asking on https://twitter.com/hergertme/status/918239692729880576
<seb128> no bug report on launchpad either
<seb128> jbicha, we should probably remove those gnome-screenshot actions, I just noticed that one is not displayed translated due to meson and dh_translations not working...also even if you disable it launchpad is going to have the translations since those are sharing between series so the day we add it back we get the translations from xenial without having to redo the work
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it's a bit confusing but I don't think we are supposed to ship gnome-user-docs 3.26.1 but wait for 3.26.1.1 https://wiki.gnome.org/DocumentationProject/Tasks/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-doc-list/2017-October/msg00009.html
<jbicha> seb128: so you want me to disable the 2 of 3 broken Actions for now?
<seb128> jbicha, I would +1 that yes
<didrocks> +1 as well on this
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it's been accepted now so see LP: #1723138
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1723138 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) "gnome-user-docs 3.26.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723138
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Waiting till 3.26.1.1 was my first thought, but then I noticed that the content changes in 3.26.1 are minimal and that it includes some translation updates, so I assumed that it's not a worsening wrt translations. Do you think otherwise?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I leave that decision to you, remove the tag if you want it to migrate :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: How do I do that?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Or is it just the tag on the bug report?
<jbicha> just remove the block-proposed tag on the bug report
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, thanks.
<jbicha> seb128: could you push your NM packaging to https://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu/+ref/artful
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Since we have detached the docs packages from the langpacks, it's easy to update as SRUs if and when we find it motivated.
<seb128> jbicha, is there documentation on how to do that?
<Gorian> question: how many people here would be interested in a script that automatically installs Ubuntu on top of a root ZFS pool for you?
<sarnold> I know there'd be some interest in such a thing, but the long-term consequences of doing so seem less clear to me -- what will future do-release-upgrades do and so on? so I'd rather see zfs on root support 'natively', where future package upgrades take that configuration in mind
<Gorian> Oh, definitely
<Gorian> just wondering, as it's my current project. I have a number of servers that are using Ubuntu + ZFS NOW and i'm automating it
<Gorian> The beginning of my refactor: https://pastebin.com/uuNUtgpC
<sarnold> oo pretty colours ;)
<Gorian> quick and dirty, but works for systems with BIOS https://pastebin.com/rxgSGFj3
<Gorian> refactor is much cleaner code, better argument parsing, will support BIOS AND UEFI, etc.
<Gorian> only works for 16.04+ so I can code for a high bash minimum version
<Gorian> old scripts ONLY work with a ZFS mirror, new code will let you specify what RAID level you want, etc.
<sarnold> root on raidz??
<Gorian> if you want *shrugs*
<Gorian> my servers are doing a mirrored root, and my desktop is doing RAID1 0
<Gorian> *10
<sarnold> wow :) I didn't know tha was even an option, hehe
<sarnold> i'm mirrors all around but there's folks who'd love the raidz options
<Gorian> yeah
<Gorian> taking forever to do it all the "right" way though, and it's hard to test the code atm
<Gorian> in the building of rebuilding the box I can virtualize on :p
<Gorian> feel free to critique the code though, it's never perfect
<Gorian> also, I know about my horrible habit of printing or catting everything into pipes them grepping, comes from lots of years of catting things, then doing something like pressing up and adding a new pipe rather than rewriting :p
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-13
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jibel> salut oSoMoN
<jibel> jamesh, could you have a look at bug 1723312
<ubot5> bug 1723312 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_variant_is_trusted:g_variant_builder_add_value:g_variant_valist_new:g_variant_new_va:g_variant_new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723312
<jibel> introduced by latest gnome-software
<jibel> hmm, more likely for robert
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, jibel
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> morning duflu
<jamesh> jibel: sure.
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ton jour off était bien ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, super, grosse bouffe avec la belle-famille et bricolage le reste de la journée, une journée très agréable
<oSoMoN> et toi, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va, Martin a la roséole, donc 39.5 de fièvre hier soir, pendant la nuit et ce matin… donc… fatigué :p
<didrocks> (il vient de sortir d'un rhume/fièvre, 2 jours de répis et hop…)
<oSoMoN> pas cool
<oSoMoN> bon courage!
<didrocks> 'ci ;)
<seb128> re
<seb128> lut les frenchies
<duflu> et tout le monde?
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> they were the only ones talking :p
<seb128> but you are right
<seb128> good morning desktopers :)
<seb128> happy friday!
<duflu> Trevinho, I'm happy with the maximize gradient :)
<duflu> Oh wait, it's probably like midnight for you
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, happy Friday!
<didrocks> re seb128, hey duflu
<duflu> Hey didrocks
<jibel> jamesh, I think it's the crash identified when I tested g-s from the PPA but couldn't retrace. It happens when you log into U1
 * duflu wonders why both gnome-system-monitor and iotop report video players as writing to disk and not reading
<Tornado> Hello desktop team, what is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04LTS ?
<jamesh> Tornado: it'll probably be announced shortly after 17.10 is released.  Until then, no one knows
<Tornado> ok
<Trevinho> duflu: it was 2ish... :D
<Trevinho> but cool
<jibel> duflu, iotop reports reads for me but g-s-m reports writes, which sounds wrong
<jibel> vmstats reports reads too
<jibel> tried with vlc
<duflu> jibel, found the answer in the kernel structure. Those apps are reporting hardware reads for the process. Since I keep testing the same video it's in the cache and incurs no hardware reads. You need to monitor a different structure field to measure software disk reads
<Trevinho> good night guys...
<duflu> Good night/morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> PS: I pushed some patches in mutter to be imported
<andyrock> seb128: hey https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1ad213da84f3614497bc65e9e93dca262c1944a6
<duflu> jibel, the writes occur in 4096 block increments, so that sounds like ext4 journaling maybe
<andyrock> seb128: it looks related to the removed patch from gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho hey
<andyrock> even if unity-settings-daemon should ship with its own schema?
<seb128> andyrock, fixed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.26.1-0ubuntu4
<andyrock> nice :)
<duflu> jibel, so rightfully so, you only get hardware reads reported the first time. Then it's already in RAM :)
<jibel> duflu, maybe but 12kB total reads reported by g-s-m for a 1.7GB video seems very little
<jibel> i'll flush disk cache just to be sure
<duflu> jibel, but is it the first time you've played/read it since rebooting?
<jibel> duflu, yes
<jibel> no difference
<duflu> jibel, oh there's a second bug - g-s-m confuses reads for writes
<jibel> I won't reboot now but it's odd
<jibel> yup
<duflu> jibel, iotop is more correct I think
<Tornado> Have you planned to switch to Gnome 3.28 for the 18.04 ?
<jibel> it's more accurate or use iostat
<duflu> jibel, sigh. It seems gnome-system-monitor is comically inaccurate for both CPU and disk
<duflu> Logging bugs now
<duflu> (% CPU is only ever an integer multiple of NCPUs)
<jibel> duflu, and the result seems to depend on the order of the colums
<duflu> jibel, great! You log that one? :)
<jibel> yes
<jibel> I changed the order of the 'reads' column to be next to 'writes' and now it reports totem as 'reading' from disk and no more writes :)
<duflu> jibel, OK that sounds less bad. It's just populating the table by column index
<duflu> jibel, actually that's the same bug. I will log it
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, can you please have a look at bug #1722427.
<ubot5> bug 1722427 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "[error-report]error occurs when reading /etc/profile" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722427
<GunnarHj> Would you be ok with uploading a lightdm patch with the proposed change?
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<duflu> jibel, actually I can't reproduce what you say. Moving the columns keeps the same result. Just make sure you're playing some new video so the reads outweight the writes
<seb128> GunnarHj, try emailing robert about it maybe?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Don't think that's necessary in this case. The 'problematic' lightdm code was written by me...
<seb128> GunnarHj, well he's the one uploading lightdm usually
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm sorry but I'm currently looking at Ubuntu changes trying to get those maybe on the iso today
<seb128> lightdm can wait for next week
<jibel> duflu, hmm, let me try again
<GunnarHj> seb128: This is also an ISO issue, I think. Important for Kylin. Is Laney around today?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, he's travelling back from the U.S and having his friday off
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can it wait till Monday? And still make it for the release?
<duflu> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bugs?search=Search&field.bug_reporter=vanvugt
<seb128> GunnarHj, dunno but my focus is Ubuntu Desktop and lightdm is not used there so I've no time to spend on that review today sorry
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll try to reach out to Robert.
<seb128> he's off for the w.e I expect
<jibel> duflu, thanks. cannot reproduce the column swap, probably me misreading. However 1723376 is confirmed with a dd, write 2GB to disk and it sees only reads
<duflu> jibel, thanks yeah I tried dd too
<duflu> And in the end figured out where totem is skipping for a quarter of a second -- it's _writing_ something to disk
<duflu> Although if that's the ext4 journal just recording access times then I'm out of luck :P
<seb128> GunnarHj, is that a regression from this cycle?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. It's due to a workaround in im-config which I discussed with Laney. That's why I asked for him.
<seb128> k
<seb128> does it impact any flavor?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Not by default, I think. But Kylin has the fcitx stuff there by default for everyone.
<seb128> GunnarHj, so your fix is a workaround?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. I simply disable the error check code for ~/.profile and friends.
<seb128> GunnarHj, that seems suboptimal? can't you just undo what you changed that made those errors be displayed?
<GunnarHj> seb128: That would affect Ubuntu adversely wrt input methods.
<seb128> GunnarHj, anyway I guess that can still be fixed on monday if it's important enough for kylin and they request to respin their iso to get it fixed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, let's hope so. It would really be good to talk with Laney about it, since he is updated on the im-config side of it and actually suggested the workaround there.
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> seb128, is there still a chance to land a fix for bug #1718446 before release? note that it'd still need a review first, ideally from upstream
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<didrocks> oSoMoN: final freeze was yesterday, small fixes seem to still can go in, but that's it
<didrocks> oSoMoN: we will need to upload it quickly to get a 0-day SRU though (as it's only going to impact people installing new packages, and so upgrades anyway)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah I know, I was unsure if that qualified for a freeze exception
<seb128> oSoMoN, we discussed it with Didier yesterday and since unity isn't going to be picked instread of ubuntu-xorg (due to alphabetic sorting) we decided it was fine as a SRU and didn't need to be on the iso
<oSoMoN> didrocks, do you think you could give it a review and let me know if the approach is sound?
<oSoMoN> seb128, ok
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I did give a look, but didn't test it, the approach is +1 for me
<didrocks> oSoMoN: however, it will need some heavy testing IMHO
<didrocks> like:
<didrocks> - have gnome-classic, gnome-session, ubuntu-session and unity-session installed
<didrocks> - have wayland enabled -> select a session (GNOME or Ubuntu), disabled wayland -> check the corresponding session is fallbacked to
<didrocks> also, the contrary, don't select a session, have wayland disabled, log in in GNOME or Ubuntu, enable wayland -> check the correct session is selected
<oSoMoN> I already tested the first use case (although I didn't have gnome-classic)
<didrocks> - and every time check that all sessions appears as desired (on the menu item)
<didrocks> are there any other corner cases we can think about?
<didrocks> (that was the one that came to my mind)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if you can test those, I'm happy to +1 on the branches and we can prepare the SRU together
<didrocks> (0-day SRU is possible and people won't see that it's not on the iso)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ok, I'll start another round of thorough testing right away
<oSoMoN> I'll document what I test
<didrocks> Thanks! If more scenarios come on your minds, do not hesitate
<didrocks> in*
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey, there is a regression the theme, similar to the one I fixed on the titlebar
<didrocks> Trevinho: have a maximized app using headerbar
<didrocks> switch between focus and backdrop mode
<didrocks> there is a 2px shift, I guess due to your borders again
<didrocks> (that was what I fixed a week ago, same for titlebars at the time…)
<jibel> can anyone start a terminal in a live session with today's iso?
<jibel> gnome-terminal
<jibel> I get timeouts http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731598/
<jibel> this is strange: cat /etc/locale.gen
<jibel>  UTF-8
<seb128> urg
<jibel> and locale-gen works but return a bad entry for 'en_US.UTF-8 ' (with a space at the end
<jibel> )
<seb128> jibel, what language did you pick in the boot menu?
<seb128> it works fine for me on yesterday's iso, let me download today's one
<jibel> seb128, default
<jibel> seb128, I booted directly to the lve session with 'Try ....'
<seb128> k
<jibel> please install xterm by default ;)
<didrocks> I tried to donload today's one, can't even boot it despite trying 5 times to boot on boxes
<seb128> didrocks, does it work in kvm/qemu?
<didrocks> boot*
<didrocks> I don't have the magic parameters for booting an iso there
<didrocks> my previous config doesn't work
<didrocks> do you have them?
<seb128> kvm -m 1024 .iso
<seb128> is what I do
<seb128> on a stock install
<seb128> it doesn't have proper resolution change handling etc
<seb128> but it's enough to boot/test an issue
<flocculant> jibel: grabbed ubuntu iso - terminal works ok for me
<didrocks> confirming terminal not launching here
<jibel> didrocks, it boots, you must skip the splash screen
<jibel> fixed with latest kernel which should in theory be in next image
<jibel> didrocks, or use cirrus or standard vga driver instead of qxl
<jibel> seb128, againt which package should I file a bug for the locale
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, so booted on kvm, and confirming your terminal issue
<jibel> ?
<jibel> didrocks, thanks
<jibel> I'll report a bug for that too
<seb128> jibel, good question, we might want to move that bug discussion to #ubuntu-devel, I don't see any recently changed package that could impact it
<seb128> out of maybe livecd-rootfs
<flocculant> jibel: is it likely to be something language/keymap related - wondering why it works ok for me
<didrocks> flocculant: I'm using english, qwerty keyboard on that VM
<flocculant> didrocks: ok - odd then :D
<seb128> or systemd
<seb128> didrocks, jibel. no such issue but I picked french on the syslinux menu by habit, trying with english noz
<seb128> now
<seb128> confirmed in english locale
<didrocks> picking french works, confirmed
<didrocks> yeah, reliably reproducible in English
<jibel> bug 1723402
<ubot5> bug 1723402 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnone Terminal does not start on Ubuntu Destkop 20171013" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723402
<jibel> feel free to comment
<jibel> when you select french there is no error when generating the locale
<seb128> jibel, same issue on yesterday's iso
<seb128> is that something you try to do often?
<seb128> any idea around when it started being buggy?
<jibel> seb128, no I don't often start a terminal in the live session
<jibel> in english
<jibel> and most of the time I use french when I test manually
<willcooke> hi all. Friday!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> didrocks, seb128 : those are all the test cases I ran through, with results as expected
<oSoMoN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25731840/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: waow, that's complete ;) the list of sessions displayed in GDM was always the one you expected I guess?
<seb128> hey willcooke, happy friday
<seb128> oSoMoN, the first item "log into ubuntu session, disable wayland, reboot, verify that it falls back to ubuntu" ... you mean "falls back to ubuntu-xorg"?
<jibel> oSoMoN, can you update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ubuntu-session ?
<jibel> or complete depending on the test
<didrocks> ah, something to test if we shove that as a SRU is to ensure people doing partial upgrades aren't crashing at least
<seb128> oSoMoN, though good, weird that sometime it doesn't indicate the selected session correctly but that's pretty minor
<didrocks> yeah, it seems to be only in one case
<didrocks> (from the code, the uploads can be independant and don't have side-effects)
<didrocks> (commented and approved the code change at least, if all is ok, next step is to transform the bug in SRU, remove the extra old branch with -xorg hardcoding)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, the list of sessions displayed was always as I expected
<oSoMoN> seb128, no, I mean fall back to "ubuntu" indeed, because with those changes the fallback for /usr/share/wayland-sessions/ubuntu.desktop becomes /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop
<oSoMoN> jibel, I guess I'll wait for this to land before updating the test plane
<oSoMoN> plan*
<oSoMoN> didrocks, how do you test a partial upgrade?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: just apt install <binary-package> you desired
<didrocks> oSoMoN: but I think it's fine without testing (see my comments on the bug)
<c-lobrano> hi all! (and happy Friday, too). I might have found a problem with ubuntu-themes revision 582
<c-lobrano> scan-build headerbar button seems inverted
<c-lobrano> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dvJ4Jaev/inverted-button.png
<c-lobrano> and I can't reproduce it in revision 581
<jibel> oSoMoN, sure
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh, right
<seb128> hey c-lobrano
<seb128> c-lobrano, try talking to Trevinho about it (he might be sleeping at this time though, he's in south america atm)
<c-lobrano> hey seb128
<c-lobrano> seb128: do you think I can leave a message here, or better try later?
<seb128> c-lobrano, now should be fine, he might see that he go mentioned in the backlog already
<c-lobrano> alright, thank you
<seb128> yw, thanks for pointing it out
<c-lobrano> so, Trevinho, could you have a look at ubuntu-themes rev 582, the picture above shows a weird scan-build button reverted
<seb128> do you know if there is a such issue visible in any of the default installation softwares?
<jibel> I didn't find any. It's the only app with a green drop down button I found
<c-lobrano> seb128: afaik there isn't
<c-lobrano> seb128: but there is a release version at version 584
<c-lobrano> 16.10+17.10.20171012.1-0ubuntu1
 * c-lobrano was working on LP 1721102 and couldn't figure out why on gtk inspector the fix looked good and on my patch didn't :D
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721102 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Thin line at the left of Simple Scan's "Scan" headerbar button" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721102
<willcooke> Trevinho, nice work on those crashers
<willcooke> who will get them in to Ubunut?
<willcooke> (re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1722811)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722811 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_workspace_get_work_area_for_monitor()" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> will you do that Trevinho?
<seb128> jbicha, ^ hey, can you help Trevinho to land those?
<jbicha> Trevinho is already on weekend?
<jbicha> just the 4 patches from https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788860 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788860 in general "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_workspace_get_work_area_for_monitor()" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/log?h=gnome-3-26
<jbicha> the UI scaling and wayland-dma-buf commits look interesting too (we already have the error traps commit)
<seb128> jbicha, he's in south america but on his own tz so likely not started his friday yet
<jbicha> wow, he goes to all the continents :)
<seb128> indeed
<willcooke> if we can get those in this morning, I have lots of people here ready to test ;)
<seb128> hehe
<jbicha> seb128: so those 6 commits? (the 4 from the bug and the other 2 I mentioned?)
<seb128> sounds right yes
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<willcooke> thanks a lot jbicha
<willcooke> (if indeed that was you offering to do it)
<jbicha> yes, uploading directly to Ubuntu since Debian sync won't be available until this evening
<willcooke> nice one, thanks jbicha
<jbicha> mutter is in the artful unapproved queue now
<seb128> thanks jbicha!
<seb128> pitti, hey, do you offhand if there is/was some systemd encoding/mangling issue with %i use in unit (bug #1721839 is a side effect of that making usb printer not being correctly autoconfigured in artful because /sys entries have "x2d" instead of "-")
<ubot5> bug 1721839 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Services asked for by UDEV do not get triggered" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721839
<pitti> seb128: in meeting and I don't have context, but just quick pointer: maybe %I instead of %i?
<pitti> (see man systemd.unit for the macros)
<seb128> pitti, thanks, Till says that the printer stack side didn't change but somewhat in artful the "-" are transformed to "x2d" and xnox wrote that "The service is started, but the encoding/decoding of the %i name appears to be not round-trip safe."
<seb128> pitti, anyway no worry, I was just asking in case it was a known issue/you would say "oh, it's fixed in trunk" or something
<seb128> pitti, we just need to get it debugged, it's just that xnox seems too busy with other things, pre-release rush :)
<pitti> no, I'm not aware of any recent change there; but then I haven't closely followed the recent release
<seb128> pitti, enjoy your meeting (and then the w.e!)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for replying!
<seb128> pitti, oh and thanks for commenting on that shotwell bug as well
<xnox> pitti, i don't have a proof that encoding has changed but Till did also say that using ="'%c'" vs ="%c" helped to preserve \ in the encoded strings.
<xnox> pitti, i think it has something to do with the udev rules, units, and commands in question
<xnox> pitti, but there is no way to umockdev record plugging printers in and out (interactive log of events) =/
<pitti> xnox: recording uevents sounds like a nice addition :) but indeed, umockdev doesn't currently do that
<jbicha> why does GDM apparently want to start the first session in alphabetical order?
<seb128> xnox, does https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5072 sound like similar?
<jbicha> for instance, I installed gnome-session and after rebooting, I got logged in to GNOME
<seb128> jbicha, you mean?
<jbicha> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374046&page=2&p=13697457#post13697457
<seb128> weird, there is a default session no?
<jbicha> says he got logged in to some Kodi session after installing it
<jbicha> I don't know if it's alphabetical but it is surprising
<seb128> well it should select the default/previously selected session
<jbicha> right
<seb128> then it fallbacks alphabetically if that one is missing
<seb128> maybe they uninstalled the ubuntu session somehow?
<jbicha> this happened to me yesterday with a new clean install of Ubuntu (no old /home)
<seb128> xnox, ignore that, sounds different, well I can't find an upstream report matching
<seb128> jbicha, what session did you have on a new install? what did you get logged into?
<jbicha> hmm, I should check again just to make sure that I didn't copy some file over
<xnox> seb128, i believe in till's udev rules there is care taken to escape instance names, and then later use unescaped instance name.
<seb128> jbicha, default install should only have ubuntu/ubuntu on xorg no? what did you get logged into? win10? ;-)
<jbicha> I installed gnome-session, rebooted and got GNOME instead of Ubuntu but I'm going to try reproducing the issue to make sure it wasn't something else I did
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> open a bug if you can reproduce
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ you didn't see any behaviour like that in your testing?
<oSoMoN> seb128, no, I didn't
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, didrocks: good news, halfline acked my patch and wants it upstream
<willcooke> nice oSoMoN :)
<mitya57> tkamppeter, hi! One of my friends asked me about bug 559331. It is old but apparently still happens for him and is quite annoying. Do you know if modern printing stack has any solutions for this problem?
<ubot5> bug 559331 in cups (Ubuntu) "Permanent "Printer-out-of-paper" message. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559331
<mitya57> He is using ‘sed -i '/Reason media-empty-warning/d' /etc/cups/printers.conf’ as a workaround, but that is not optimal :)
<tkamppeter> mitya57, does this message disable the printer or does the printer still print?
<mitya57> It disables it.
<tkamppeter> mitya57, probably the best is if you report it upstream, at http://www.cups.org/
<mitya57> tkamppeter, ok, will do
<didrocks> oSoMoN: nice!
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<mhall119> is https://wiki.gnome.org/UbuntuMigrationToGNOME finished or are you planning on adding more?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'll probably add a little more
<kenvandine> davidcalle, are you still planning to write the scopes part?
<mhall119> are you going to put screenshots (before and after style)?
<jbicha> you can get a form of LIM with Tweaks > Top Bar > turn off Applications Menu then log out and log back in
<kenvandine> mhall119, yeah
<jbicha> probably one of the trickiest parts of GNOME 3 for new users is the Application Menu in the top bar so please mention that
<jbicha> if someone wants file search, they'll need to install tracker and log out and log in.
<jbicha> It can be configured with Settings > Search (click the gear button)
<kenvandine> jbicha, would you mind adding that to the wiki page?
<kenvandine> that's good stuff to mention
<jbicha> uh oh, I'm getting trapped into writing docs again ;)
<kenvandine> lol
<mhall119> lol
<jbicha> didrocks: are you saying that a main Depends: xterm | gnome-terminal will still try to pull xterm in to main?
<xnox> seb128, Laney, didrocks - who can i discuss languagepacks and systemd translations with?
<jbicha> because that's how I did the uploads so that it's easier to upstream to Debian
<xnox> it seems they are currently broken, not sure if we care, and what is the ideal path forward to fix that?
<jbicha> didrocks: did you want to try demoting xterm and see if component-mismatches complains ?
<didrocks> jbicha: I think it needs to be tested if it doesn't pull it in any iso
<didrocks> jbicha: as told on the email, I vary doing that at that time of the cycle
<didrocks> jbicha: I would prefer doing that next cycle now
<didrocks> it's late, I don't want potentially to break some iso builds so close to the release
<didrocks> xnox: hum, langpacks are really seb128's special favorite :)
<jbicha> xterm isn't on the Ubuntu 17.10 iso, it is on MATE, Kylin, Studio, Xubuntu
<didrocks> jbicha: ok, so no iso with Main enabled only?
<xnox> didrocks, i think journal catalogs is the bulk of systemd translations, and they are in their own special format (naturally) thus i guess i need to somehow ship them all, and then disect that into langpacks.
<didrocks> unsure still if we should do that now, I don't really see any benefit than waiting for a week
<jbicha> didrocks: right, there should only be one desktop Main iso :)
<xnox> didrocks, maybe a custom tarball/byproduct, generated by the lang-pack extractor.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, I didn't look for some years at the whole launchpad import machinery/extractions, so I wouldn't be a good advisor TBH :)
<didrocks> nice that they have their own special format… humf
<jbicha> didrocks: the benefit is we can have ubuntu-release-upgrader mark xterm as obsolete if it's not in main any more (I believe) so it makes the Activities Overview cleaner for upgraders
<didrocks> what is translated in systemd? the journal catalogs
<didrocks> jbicha: which can happen during 17.10 -> 18.04 update as well, no?
<jbicha> I've been fighting with xterm for 6 years so what's a little bit longer? ;)
<didrocks> yes! :)
<didrocks> jbicha: seeing the number of time it has been promoted and demoted, I would stay on the cautious side
<seb128> oSoMoN, of, nice for gdm, well done ;-)
<seb128> xnox, I plan to comment on that systemd bug, just got busy today
<jbicha> willcooke: mutter just landed in artful so maybe an hour or so for it to show up on mirrors? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.26.1-2ubuntu1
<jbicha> didrocks: btw, Debian managed to get gjs/mozjs52 to build on s390x https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=gjs&suite=experimental
<didrocks> hum, do we want to reintroduce desktop on s390x for next cycle? We'll see :p
<xnox> didrocks, no
<xnox> didrocks, no
<xnox> didrocks, no
<jbicha> well we'll get the packages back for free
<jbicha> we don't have to build 'ubuntu-desktop' for s390x if we don't want to, but I don't think having a gnome-shell package that no one uses would hurt?
<didrocks> and next cycle, we'll have breakage agian
<didrocks> it's going to block on migration
<didrocks> we'll have to spend time removing them again
<didrocks> so not really "for free"
<jbicha> we're sticking with mozjs52 for 18.04
<xnox> whatever is the least maintainance.
<jbicha> at least for 18.04's initial release
<jbicha> Mozilla introduced a big-endian regression that Debian's Firefox package untangled so we could probably get firefox/s390x back too
<xnox> jbicha, last time we had it built, it would fail to start to the point of drawing the main window =/
 * oSoMoN EOW
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i have a question about dbus names
<kenvandine> 2017-10-13T13:19:42-04:00 INFO snap "gnome-2048" has bad plugs or slots: gnome-2048 (DBus bus name must not end with -NUMBER)
<kenvandine> gnome-2048 registers org.gnome.gnome-2048
<willcooke> jbicha, Trevinho - initial report is that the problem is fixed!  Thanks a lot
<jdstrand> kenvandine: I did this for a reason. gimme a sec
<jdstrand> ah right
<tkamppeter> Any one has an idea what to do with bug 1723197: There a crash in cups-browsed is reported and the threaded stack trace does not touch any line of the cups-browsed code.
<ubot5> bug 1723197 in cups-filters (Ubuntu) "cups-browsed crashed with signal 7 in elf_machine_rel_relative()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723197
<jdstrand> kenvandine: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/blob/master/interfaces/builtin/dbus.go#L237
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ah
<jdstrand> kenvandine: and https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/blob/master/interfaces/builtin/dbus.go#L178
<jdstrand> it's kde
<Trevinho> willcooke: :)
<Trevinho> willcooke: I was able to reproduce it eventually, and so I did some refactoring
<jdstrand> kenvandine: with kde, they do org.kde.foo-$pid
<Trevinho> jbicha: thanks for the patch
<jdstrand> as a result, I could request a snap with org.gnome.gnome, then claim org.gnome.org-2048 and break you
<kenvandine> jdstrand, in this case it's the gapplication registration, the name is actually org.gnome.gnome-2048
<kenvandine> yeah
<jdstrand> no, I understand
<sarnold> tkamppeter: dmesg looks unhappy -- maybe suggest a reboot followed by fsck?
<tkamppeter> sarnold, done, thank you.
<Trevinho> jbicha: for having the complete crash fixes (well at this point it would just be a warning), can you also backport to g-s https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?h=gnome-3-26&id=5f8a5114833d7d31d4bd64affbd323bb7252c3d0 ?
<willcooke> jibel, is a suspend resume cycle part of our testing?  Hard to do in a vm I expect.
<jbicha> Trevinho: if it's just a warning, shouldn't we just wait for 3.26.2?
<c-lobrano> Hi Trevinho, I was wondering if you've seen my message about ubuntu-themes, since I sent it when you were not connected
<Trevinho>  c-lobrano: nope...
<Trevinho> jbicha: well.. It could still cause some problems in allocation. So better to land it
<jbicha> Trevinho: could you file a LP bug for it then for queue tracking?
<Trevinho> jbicha: I think there's already let me check
<Trevinho> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1717170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717170 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes with SIGABRT: mutter:ERROR:backends/meta-monitor-manager.c:2274:meta_monitor_manager_get_logical_monitor_from_number: assertion failed: ((unsigned int) number < g_list_length (manager->logical_monitors))" [High,In progress]
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: ubuntu-themes revision 582 seems having inverted simple-scanner's button. I can't reproduce this behavior on 581
<c-lobrano> ^ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dvJ4Jaev/inverted-button.png
<dmj_s76> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788901
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788901 in general "can't set usable scale for hidpi internal display if when using external display less than 1600x1200" [Normal,New]
<dmj_s76> Can we get this patch into the artful mutter package.
<dmj_s76> It fixes a regression between zesty and artful that prevents users (especially on nvidia) from using their hidpi laptop display with an external monitor plugged in.
<jbicha> dmj_s76: it's not been pushed upstream yet. Could you ask again Monday morning when more people are around?
<dmj_s76> jbicha: sure
<jbicha> because we are in Final Freeze, one answer might be to do it as a zero-day SRU (in other words, it will be available in -updates on release day instead of on the official Ubuntu ISO)
<dmj_s76> jbicha: That would work for us.
<dmj_s76> It's needed for use so we can automatically handle hidpi multimonitor configuration like we do on Unity.
<jbicha> are you using an extra tool for that in 17.10?
<dmj_s76> jbicha: So, this patch fixes issues for mutter's monitor config that impact gnome control center in ugly ways too...
<jbicha> did you see the mutter update earlier today in artful?
<dmj_s76> jbicha: It also fixes issue that block us from shipping a tool with our system76 driver in 17.10 that we've been shipping on 16.04 and 17.04.
<jbicha> if you'd reached me 20 minutes sooner, I might have pushed it in a Debian mutter upload I just did
<dmj_s76> jbicha: ah darn!
<dmj_s76> Right now our tool is fairly specialized to system76 hardware, but once I finish porting to gnome, I'm hoping to find a sane way to generalize it.
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: ouch, yeah.. also the cancel button seems not to be the best (you can enable it with the inspector, setting it visible)... If you have some time to check why, it would be cool :)
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: I guess borders are wrong since we override them, but not doing it properly for inline buttons when it's :first-child or :last-child
<Trevinho> c-lobrano: otherwise assign me a bug
<Trevinho> but I can't do it too quickly, thanks for spotting it though
<Trevinho> in that scenario also distructive action seems not to be correct (if you enable the cancel button from the inspector, again, or you actualy start scanning :)
<Trevinho> enable = set the visibile property to TRUE
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-14
<rbasak> My Wayland session crashes occasionally on Artful. Once it was when I pressed Ctrl-Shift-C in the Terminal. Just now it was on resume. I have no idea where in the stack to start or file a bug. Are these bugs known already?
<rbasak> XPS 9360.
<sarnold> rbasak: I'm 90% sure I've seen someone report something similar in the last month or two but can't find the thing again :(
<sarnold> rbasak: check your virtual terminals too, there might be passwords or similar on them
<rbasak> sarnold: I know nacc[not here] had mentioned something similar to me. I don't know if he knows of an actual bug filed.
<rbasak> sarnold: thanks for the VT note. I did have random text there which looked like it arrived from keyboard entry. I have rebooted now though.
<sarnold> rbasak: :(
<rbasak> (took the opportunity to jump to the current kernel and check reboot etc)
<sarnold> rbasak: so working theory I heard was that the ^C in a terminal was 'passed through' to the virtual console and interpreted as a request to kill wayland
<rbasak> That would be consistent with other keyboard entry arriving on the VT
<sarnold> rbasak: in which case the killing is almost accidental or similar; the key strokes ought have no influence at all on the VT behind the scenes..
<rbasak> I wonder if it's related to some problem after suspend/resume cycles.
<rbasak> Perhaps a race on grabbing the keyboard on resume or something.
<rbasak> This laptop is suspended frequently
<c-lobrano> Trevinho: alright, I'll have a look at it ASAP
<c-lobrano> Thanks for the hints :)
<immu> where can i get the RC release ISO?
<Tribaal> Hi all. I'm (trying to) install from a daily artful image and it seems like 4.13.0-16-generic does not manage to boot on my nvidia machine (some nouveau errors get printed on screen). I installed from a previous daily and as long as I boot with 4.12.0-12, it seems to work.
<Tribaal> note that it's before I get prompted for my FDE password
<Tribaal> well, the very latest livecd doesn't boot with the same error on this particular hardware
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-15
<robert_ancell> jamesh: hi
<robert_ancell> jamesh: looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1723312 and wondering if there's anything I can do there to help.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1723312 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_variant_is_trusted:g_variant_builder_add_value:g_variant_valist_new:g_variant_new_va:g_variant_new" [Critical,Fix committed]
<robert_ancell> I mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1722195
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722195 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "no policy kit auth dialog to install or remove a snap" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-08
<ricotz> good morning desktopers
<ricotz> mdeslaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1796625
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796625 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "javascriptcoregtk-4.0-dev is missing /usr/include/webkitgtk-4.0/jsc/*" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Hi ricotz
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you? had a good w.e,
<duflu> seb128, Hi. Felt good about getting up early but now it hurts. Although that's probably all the gardening I did. How are you?
<duflu> seb128, also do you know what package owns/creates /etc/default/grub?
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> duflu, grub2
<duflu> jibel, thanks, I should have checked the source since that's the most likely answer
<duflu> Hi ji
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> brrrrrr
<willcooke> cold today :(
<didrocks> hey brrrrrrring willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning willcooke (now brought?), oSoMoN
<Laney> hey ho
<willcooke> Could someone help with a version of gdm which includes Ray's fix: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/merge_requests/37#note_340480
<willcooke> for testing
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 37 in gdm "WIP! local-display-factory: defer initialization for CanGraphical=no seats" [Opened]
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey Laney!
<didrocks> willcooke: I have another gdm fix, so if people getting that bug can confirm this fixes for them, I'm happy afterwards to see if as a side-effects, it solves my issue (I had to revert gdm to previous version, as I can't even keep my session running with that gdm issue)
<willcooke> didrocks, ack
<seb128> duflu, I see you got your reply for grub :)
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks willcooke
<seb128> how is everyone?
<seb128> duflu, I'm ok, did end up getting the baby stomach bug though, started being sick on friday evening :/
<seb128> I'm better today though
<duflu> seb128, sorry to hear, and now good to hear
<willcooke> :(
<seb128> didrocks, you got a fix from your gdm bug? nice!
<duflu> seb128, I would like to propose a drop in the default grub timeout since it's an easy win of up to 10 seconds faster boots. However I'm confused as to whether 1 second is really any better than 0. Both seem to be OK with quickly pressing Escape
<duflu> so recovery still works
<seb128> duflu, we do wait for 10s by default? that's only when other OSes are available though?
<duflu> seb128, yes all machines. And no none of my machines have other OSes. They all start with wiped disks
<seb128> my machines don't stuck at grub for 10s for pretty sure
<didrocks> hey seb128! not for my bug, for will's one
<duflu> Do they take more than 10s to boot from off to login screen? If so they might be
<didrocks> seb128: I'll see if that fixes mine once they confirm it fixes for them (seems quite unrelated, but you never know)
<didrocks> seb128: hope that you will stay strong vs stomach bug ;)
<seb128> thx
<seb128> ah, so it's not another fix
<seb128> I parsed wrong what you wrong
<seb128> let's see yeah
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128 duflu willcooke
<willcooke> hihihi all
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> sup
<seb128> it's cold this morning, like 3°C during the night, brrr
<seb128> duflu, I would be pretty surprised if all Ubuntu machines were stucked by default in grub for 10s. Mine take longer than that to get to gdm but it goes to plymouth before those 10s afaik, also I've looked at bootcharts and there is no such gap ... or is that recent cosmic regression?
<willcooke> I havent seen any 10s waits on my testing
<duflu> willcooke, how long is your blank purple screen?
<duflu> seb128, I have tried 3-4 laptops with cosmic and they all have the problem
<willcooke> duflu, will test
<duflu> and all benefit from the fix
<seb128> that's a new issue in cosmic?
<duflu> Also it seems someone said it is in bionic
<duflu> haven't verified
<seb128> that doesn't make any sense to me
<willcooke> hm
<duflu> Maybe so, but still true
<seb128> on bionic I would be verify surprised
<willcooke> now I come to look at it, there is about 13 seconds of purple
<seb128> I didn't pay attention enough to cosmic boot, maybe it's true there
<duflu> willcooke, and 3 seconds of kernel, remember :)
<duflu> seb128, also note that the grub delay probably doesn't show up in the boot chart. It preceeds the kernel
<duflu> Anyway, my laptops were around 20 seconds before and now more like 10 seconds or less
<seb128> please open a bug and rls-cc-incoming it so foundations can have a look
<willcooke> duflu, can I make a change to the grub config and retest easily
<willcooke> ?
<duflu> willcooke, /etc/default/grub GRUB_TIMEOUT = 0 and then sudo update-grub
<duflu> it will knock your socks off
<willcooke> duflu,  I can just put that right at the end of the cfg file right?
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> wrong file
<willcooke> ignore m,e
<willcooke> me
<duflu> willcooke, probably edit the line
<willcooke> hm, I think it *is* a bit quicker
<willcooke> not 10 seconds
<willcooke> but maybe 3 or 4
<duflu> willcooke, did you remember 'sudo update-grub' ?
<willcooke> I did
<willcooke> I'll do some better tests
 * didrocks starts his laptop and goes to make coffee, so I didn't pay that much attention to the purple screen before plymouth starts
<duflu> The blank purple screen mostly indicates the kernel isn't started yet, so that's a performance bug if it lingers
<willcooke> Timeout 10: 19,18,24s.  Timeout 0: 9,10,15,9
<willcooke> That 15 in the timeout zero was when gdm actually started
<willcooke> so yes, it does rather look like there is a 10s wait
<willcooke> nice find duflu
<duflu> Woo. Although it sounds like someone already found it in bionic
<duflu> bug 1784363
<ubot5> bug 1784363 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "High delay when booting (grub waits with a blank purple screen for 10 seconds before booting the kernel)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784363
<duflu> I've never looked at boot charts but would guess they only start when the kernel does
<seb128> duflu, that bug claims it's a regression from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.02-2ubuntu8.2 so it wouldn't have been in bionic but due to a SRU
<duflu> seb128, maybe. That user doesn't sound completely clear so we would need to check the facts
<duflu> Although it doesn't change whether the issue is in cosmic
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/378957376/grub2_2.02-2ubuntu8.1_2.02-2ubuntu8.2.diff.gz
<seb128> -DEFAULT_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT := 0
<seb128> that tweaks around those parameters
<seb128> so it's possible
<seb128> well, it's even more important if it's a SRU regression in bionic
<duflu> It looks like there are multiple variables allowing you to change the same thing
<seb128> anyway it's tagged, let's wait for foundations to reply
<seb128> right
<seb128> but if the change made it hit a timeout it wasn't hitting before, then maybe there is a bug in the new variables use
<seb128> or a misuse
<didrocks> do any of you have a bionic machine with GNOME Boxes installed?
<duflu> Yeah sounds like the "timeout" was always 10 seconds. We just accidentally started using that variable recently
<didrocks> duflu: this timeout is (IIRC) triggered if you have grub menu displayed and didn't press anything
<didrocks> like previous boot failing
<didrocks> (but yeah, shouldn't be used if you didn't touch anything ofc)
<seb128> what didrocks says
<willcooke> duflu, seb128 I've pinged Pat and Steve to see what they say
<seb128> willcooke, thx, I was pondering emailing them, good that you beat me to it :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I'm an email machine this morning 💪💪
 * didrocks boots a live on his secondary laptop to check Boxes on 18.04 thus
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not using boxes sorry
<didrocks> no worry
<seb128> virtualbox here :)
<seb128> what's the bug you are looking at?
<didrocks> but I think Boxes changed the default for ubuntu to be 1GB
<didrocks> the one I added to the iso tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1796037
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796037 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[QEMU] When loading partman step, GNOME Shell vanishes, no more decoration and installer UI frozen" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> Laney, my gjs fix landed already B) If you were still considering an update then maybe also cherry pick?
<Laney> duflu: did you want to propose it for cherry picking to the stable branch upstream?
<duflu> Laney, yes I can
<duflu> it needs to be in cosmic before we finish the gnome-shell leak fix SRU to bionic anyway
<duflu> Laney, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/238
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 238 in gjs "context: Defer and therefore batch forced GC runs [performance]" [Opened]
<Laney> 👍
<didrocks> confirmed, Boxes changed between bionic and cosmic the default RAM size for ubuntu iso
<didrocks> (from 2Gb to 1Gb)
<Laney> 👎
<didrocks> emoji day for Laney ;)
<didrocks> I'm going to have a look if this is per-distro, global…
<didrocks> ok, it's not BOXES deciding the RAM size, maybe libvirt?
<didrocks> hum, can't revert easily libvirt…
<seb128> didrocks, it's coming from libvirt?
<didrocks> seb128: don't know, it's not coming from Boxes as least…
<seb128> didrocks, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-boxes/commit/aaef956f6733df30ecf9ab860afc4bda244c4225
<seb128> that's old though, maybe changed since
<didrocks> seb128: I have installed bionic version on my cosmic install, and it was still 1Gb, let me see if the current code base is similar to what you saw
<didrocks> (it might come as well from libosinfo?)
<didrocks>     private const int64 DEFAULT_RAM = 2 * (int64) GIBIBYTES;
<didrocks> so, something overrides that
<seb128> ask teuf?
<didrocks> ah, and osinfo-db as well
<didrocks> yeah, if reverting those 2 doesn't work, that's my plan ^
<didrocks> found!
<didrocks> so, it's osinfo-db
<didrocks> let's see why now…
<didrocks> ok, the regression is in this diff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/390925704/osinfo-db_0.20180917-1_0.20180929-1.diff.gz
<didrocks> between the 17/09 and 29/09
<didrocks> should be easy enough :)
<willcooke> Nice detective skills didrocks
<didrocks> heh, /me takes his magnifying glass to inspect the culpurit :p
<didrocks> +        <ram>1073741824</ram>
<didrocks> ok, they added support for 18.10 (it was fallbacking to default before I think) and mistyped the ram usage
<didrocks> so basically, it's only if starting a cosmic image with very recent osinfo-db
<didrocks> hum, 18.04 had the same property, let's try a 18.04 with this version (need to download an iso first)
<didrocks> ok, GNOME Boxes on 18.04 hadn't a 18.04 definition, so fallbacked to what seb128 wrote (2Gb)
<didrocks> but now, is has one to 1Gb as well
<didrocks> so, I wonder, should we bump them to 2Gb? (1.5 is our official minimum, unsure it's tested with this though)
<andyrock> anyone willing to take a look at this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-manager/lp-1787553-bionic/+merge/354455 ?
<didrocks> as before, they were starting with 2Gb
<didrocks> and what about 16.04, now that they have snapd, should we change them to 2Gb as well?
<didrocks> (as the issue we are seeing in snapd spiking in CPU when going OOM)
<didrocks> jibel: seb128: willcooke: Laney ^
<jibel> didrocks, 2G is safer. Higher memory consumption started with preseeding of snaps, it made all our automated tests fail. I increased to 1.5 IIRC
<willcooke> sounds like a good idea
<didrocks> so, fixing 16.04 / 18.04 / 18.10 ?
<jibel> yes
<didrocks> let me PR that on upstream gitlab
<didrocks> I will let until Wednesday and distro-patch if we don't have it merged (but we are currently in sync with debian)
<seb128> =pç⁾$
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> andyrock, I can add to my backlog for a bit later/tomorrow
<andyrock> thx!
<andyrock> and hey!
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, bumping seems fine to me
<didrocks> ok, we have aggreement, let's modify our bug, and fix it upstream ;)
<didrocks> if this is merged quickly, I'll request a new snapshot in debian + sync
<didrocks> any idea why I can't create a MR against libosinfo/osinfo-db on gitlab? I have the list of all other fork, but not the main repo…
<Laney> it looks like the project has turned those off (that's an option)
<Laney> the readme says to use https://www.redhat.com/mailman/listinfo/libosinfo
<didrocks> ah…
<didrocks> thanks Laney!
<Laney> retro
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I was looking for a CONTRIBUTING.md
<didrocks> didn't think about reading the README for this :p
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<willcooke> tjaalton, hiya - is there any update on the virtualbox issue atm?
<tjaalton> willcooke: nope
<CarlenWhite> Really wished we had more laptops with extra HDD slots. Wouldn't mind dedicating one to Windows and one to Ubuntu instead of the current tight-ship setup on a 256GB SSD.
<tjaalton> filed it upstream, the new patch has been dropped from xserver 1.20.2 queue for now until it's known where the bug is
<willcooke> tjaalton, ack.  So we're back to where we were, needing nomodeset for vbox?
<tjaalton> if that's the route yes
<willcooke> tjaalton, ok.  And is "getting it fixed for release" something which you're actively working on? Like, do I need to formally ask for it to be a priority?
<tjaalton> I'd like to know why plymouth starts "too early" now, showing ugly "server splash" instead of the proper thing on these
<tjaalton> fixing that race would solve most of the issues
<willcooke> tjaalton, is there a bug open for that?
<tjaalton> no, all the bugs are for x
<willcooke> tjaalton, would you mind opening one, and I can chase up with Foundations?
<tjaalton> sure
<willcooke> thank you!
<Laney> willcooke: did you want to test https://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/ ?
<willcooke> Laney, word
<Laney> brap
<willcooke> anyone interested in sponsoring this fix for SRUing to Bionic?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/1760621
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1760621 in guake (Ubuntu) "Tab freezes when I exit the shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> patch attached by all accounts
<willcooke> nope, there isnt,
<willcooke> but I could make one if anyone cares
<willcooke> https://github.com/Guake/guake/commit/f8699b4be6c058fd58a33a1d783cd404e9076b0e
<willcooke> Laney, hrm.  Installed those packages, but I can't even get a text tty up anymore.  Investigating
<willcooke> Laney, Feels the same to me, still getting  a black screeen with the text cursor just as often as gdm
<willcooke> will make logs
<Laney> k, post them on the MR, you should at least see debugging output from the new stuff
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> and yeah, sometimes I dont even get a text tty anymore (probably related)
<willcooke> Laney, just to confirm - I only needed to install the debs and not the ddebs too?
<Laney> right
<willcooke> ta
<Laney> you don't need them but if you had them already you'll probably get an error from dpkg if you don't install those too
<Laney> I usually do dpkg -iO *deb
<willcooke> I'll redo that, just in case
<willcooke> I did -dpkg -i * (having only downloaded the debs, but maybe I did someting daft)
<Laney> Oct 08 13:55:33 test-Inspiron-3137 gnome-shell[739]: Failed to create backend: Could not find a primary drm kms device
<willcooke> Laney, looking at Ray's most recent comment (just a moment ago) - could this be related to Plymouth?  Where something goes from suitable  -> unsuitable -> suitable again?
<Laney> willcooke: I dunno, maybe? You could remove it from the kernel cmdline if you wanted to play with that theory
<willcooke> Laney, is it the "splash" option?
<Laney> quiet splach
<Laney> s
<willcooke> ack
<Laney> but probably get what he's asking for first
<willcooke> roger
<tjaalton> willcooke: on an uptodate cosmic I see that vboxvideo is loaded early enough after install, there's no race and things work fine
<willcooke> tjaalton, oki, lemme try that again
<tjaalton> bionic host
<willcooke> ack
<didrocks> jibel: willcooke: so, on libosinfo, they would like to match the recommended to what we say (4Gb). The issue is that GNOME Boxes will use this by default instead of the minimal
<didrocks> I think it's fine, just want another opinion before changing it
<jbicha> didrocks: osinfo-db is a bit complicated
<didrocks> yeah, it's not only for VM I guess
<jbicha> I'm not aware of it being used outsides vms
<didrocks> so, I wonder, but seems like they really want the recommended to be set to our wiki page that willcooke edited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements?action=diff&rev2=108&rev1=107
<jbicha> I think generally the people who maintained Boxes and the osinfo stuff all these years don't really use Ubuntu
<jbicha> currently, the same RAM value is used for both the server and desktop editions of Ubuntu
<didrocks> willcooke: either we changed on the wiki the recommended Mem to be 4Gb or I change in libosinfo-db, but that means that VM will request 4Gb by default
<didrocks> yeah
<jbicha> I agree that 4 GB is a ridiculous default for a VM
<didrocks> jbicha: want to chat on the ML?
<didrocks> maybe having a second opinion will help there
<jbicha> yeah I'll comment there
<didrocks> thx! still waiting for willcooke/jibel though when they are aroudn
<didrocks> around*
<jbicha> Boxes/osinfo-db have several papercut issues for Ubuntu
<willcooke> meeting
<willcooke> reading
<jbicha> I'm glad that osinfo-db is a separate package now since it makes it easier to SRU it. we should do an SRU after 18.10's release to include 18.10's info
<willcooke> I think it's totally fine to have a difference between "What we recommend for everyone" and "What the default is for a VM"
<willcooke> but I might be wrong
<willcooke> 4GB for a VM feels to high to me, 2GB seems OK
<willcooke> whereas 4GB for a hardware install as a recommendation seems OK to me
<didrocks> willcooke: the issue right now is that Boxes is using the "recommended" field and upstream seems to think that they want to align the recommended with what we have in our wiki page
<didrocks> willcooke: or… what we could do… Have 4Gb recommended for a daily usage
<didrocks> and recommend 2Gb for a VM
<willcooke> didrocks, cunning!
<didrocks> (like with few browser activity)
<willcooke> I like it
<didrocks> willcooke: do you mind editing the wiki page with those info?
<didrocks> so that it's official :)
<willcooke> stand by
<didrocks> and I can link by on the mailing list as a reference point :)
<willcooke> didrocks, done
<didrocks> willcooke: perfect! :)
<didrocks> thx, forwarding :)
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> Laney, 10 out of 10 working boots when removing quiet splash :/
<Laney> fun
<Laney> that last journal has permission errors in it
<Laney> e.g. Oct 08 14:53:19 test-Inspiron-3137 gdm-launch-environment][805]: GdmSessionWorker: could not take control of tty: Operation not permitted
 * ricotz hopes this bug gets some real attention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1795901
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795901 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-dev: missing jsc/jsc.h" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> ricotz: #ubuntu-hardened
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> Laney, I assume there was some discussion there already?
<Laney> I don't know, sorry, I'm not in that one
<ricotz> I see, I am making more noise then ;)
<willcooke> Laney, pasted a new one with sudo
<Laney> willcooke: want to come to #gdm?
<Laney> might be faster
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<didrocks> wb seb128
<seb128> thx
<Laney> yo
<Laney> good trip?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128
<seb128> yeah, pretty fine, a bit of traffic because we left a bit late
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> ricotz, did you mention the webkitgtk issue on the security channel (they don't have irclogs so I can't look there)?
<ricotz> seb128, I did and marc answered
<seb128> good
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> anyone fancy reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/libreoffice-icons-update/+merge/356186 ?
<ricotz> seb128, still a bit problematic that this went through without testing
<ricotz> or at least insufficient testing
<seb128> ricotz, did he comment about that? I expect they do test runtime but not rdepends builds (which they probably should)
<didrocks> didrocks@casanier:/tmp$ mkdir foo
<didrocks> mkdir: impossible de créer le répertoire «foo»: Le fichier existe
<didrocks> didrocks@casanier:/tmp$ mkdir bar
<didrocks> mkdir: impossible de créer le répertoire «bar»: Le fichier existe
<didrocks> seriously… :p
 * didrocks will stop using /tmp and temp names :p
<ricotz> seb128, no, he just asked the report
<ricotz> *ack'ed
<seb128> didrocks, :)
<seb128> ricotz, k
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can have a look if noone picks it up
<seb128> but let me deal with some other backlog first
<didrocks> oSoMoN: merged
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<seb128> didrocks, thx, can you handle the upload as well?
<didrocks> seb128: not today, but tomorrow, sure
<seb128> k, I might do it today
<seb128> check the queue tomorrow before doing it :p
<didrocks> hum, actually it's the only change
<didrocks> so easy enough to upload, let me do it
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx!
<didrocks> yw
<oSoMoN> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> (done)
<oSoMoN> cheers
<Laney> oSoMoN: are you handling thunderbird or just firefox atm?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, have you tried /tmp/baz ?
<oSoMoN> Laney, just firefox, one step at a time!
<Laney> ok
<Laney> in that case
<Laney> chrisccoulson: is xnox's sync of thunderbird from bionic to cosmic something you approve of?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, it doesn't matter, because it's about to get replaced by 60.2.1
<Laney> presumably that's a sync with binaries, not sure I like it on those grounds anyway
<Laney> oho
<seb128> chrisccoulson, including cosmic? ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<Laney> if that includes cosmic then I can just reject this one pasting that message
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> happy days
 * Laney is being forcefully moved on from this room :(
<Laney> brb :(
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I was mkdiring it, but ended up with ba2 :p
<jbicha> ricotz: could you look into https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.42.2-1/+latestbuild/ppc64el ?
<jbicha> previously, debian/rules was setting -O1 for vala so that's why this just started failing now (Ubuntu's ppc64el uses -O3 by default)
<xnox> Laney, chrisccoulson - my copy-package request was with binaries.
<xnox> which got rejected
<Laney> 😈
<xnox> interesting that i got no email about that
 * xnox ponders if rejects of syncs go to /dev/null
<xnox> or maybe to the actual uploader, rather than the sync requestor?
<Laney> I remember that emailing around copies is weird in some way or other
<Laney> probably that the copier just doesn't get them in some cases
<Laney> like when you sync something into a queue, no email
<ricotz> jbicha, noted
<jbicha> seb128: there are a bunch of apps that we opted into language packs (so the translations are stripped) but aren't actually marked for translation
<jbicha> one example is swell-foop https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+imports?field.filter_extension=all&field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=21000&start=21000
<jbicha> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swell-foop
<seb128> jbicha, do you have a full list? I tried to reviewed the .pot queue and accept them but it was noisy
<jbicha> I don't have a list but I guess I could make one
<jbicha> when are lang packs supposed to be generated this week?
<seb128> not sure but the date on the cycle schedule is 11th
<seb128> so I guess on friday
<jbicha> do you know when the automatic langpack update is supposed to happen?
<seb128> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule has been updated for cosmic
<seb128> let me check on the machine
<seb128> Wednesday
<seb128> that's day 3 in cron right?
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> seb128: ok, it's just a few: https://paste.debian.net/1046391/
<ricotz> jbicha, could you test a patch for the -O3 failure on ppc64?
<ricotz> jbicha, https://paste.debian.net/plain/1046407
<jbicha> ricotz: I guess I didn't handle the bootstrap stuff right
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/392324819/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.vala_0.42.2-1ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, still not that easy
<jbicha> ricotz: why don't we just set -O2 since that's the default everywhere else? that gives you more time to work on it without the 18.10 release so soon
<ricotz> jbicha, that would be fine
<ricotz> I am wondering if there are ppc64 failure of rdepends caused by that already
<jbicha> it's not built on Ubuntu's ppc64el yet so I wouldn't think so
<ricotz> make check is what is failing, so if any vala based application is built on ppc64 it would fail if it used an specific syntax
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, I review/approved gnome-robots, the other ones didn't build a template
<seb128> jbicha,    dh_translations
<seb128> dh_translations: more than one meson translation domain found (polari,help-org.gnome.Polari), don't know which one to use
<seb128> same for gnome-recipies
<seb128> unsure what's the issue with gnome-contacts, the log has no error/success output
<jbicha> never mind about gnome-contacts. It was only done in Debian not Ubuntu yet because of bug 1791489
<ubot5> bug 1791489 in gnome-contacts (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to 3.30 - Sync from Debian" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791489
<jbicha> I'll go ahead and fix up gnome-robots and polari packaging so we can try those again tomorrow
<jbicha> currently, those 2 have their translations stripped so they need to be fixed one way or another
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-recipies not gnome-robots
<seb128> jbicha, seems like gnome-contacts got stalled missing a reply/is going to miss this cycle?
<jbicha> Release Team wanted us to add symlinks to the faenza icon themes
<seb128> that looked like a minor point/easy to workaround
<seb128> that seems a weird request though
<jbicha> that's why it's nicer to get new versions in before Feature Freeze, less paperwork and such :)
<GunnarHj> Hey jbicha, saw your bug comment about polari. Isn't that a case where the --domain option would help?
<jbicha> I guess so but I think upstream may take my patch
<jbicha> GunnarHj: is this still the best way to handle things? https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/libgweather/blob/debian/master/debian/rules#L35-40
<jbicha> I found another project with 2 pots today (gnome-recipes)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I think this makes more sense in the libgweather case:
<GunnarHj> override_dh_translations:
<GunnarHj> 	dh_translations --domain=libgweather-3.0
<GunnarHj> 	ninja -C obj-$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) libgweather-locations-pot
<GunnarHj> jbicha: That way it would deal with possible .desktop, .policy, etc. files correctly (I don't know if there are any, though).
<jbicha> well recipes definitely has a .desktop :)
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: On another topic: Were you aware off this yelp translation issue?
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1796747/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796747 in Ubuntu Translations "Translations seem to be missing for Yelp on Ubuntu 18.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jbicha> I saw it, I was hoping Seb would see it tomorrow
<jbicha> (I'm still subscribed to yelp bugs but not ubuntu-translations bugs)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok. I suspect that he may already have edited the LP template; let's see tomorrow.
<jbicha> kenvandine: I broke your gnome-calculator snap auto build, master wants libgtksourceview-4-dev
<jbicha> hmm, gnome-recipes is tricky too :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Looks similar to libgweather. Using --domain=gnome-recipes and a separate ninja() call for gnome-recipes-data-pot ought to work. But it's a universe package, and there are no LP templates yet..
<jbicha> yeah, different problem
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I think that the first step is to upload with translation stripping. Then, when the POTs are in the import queue, someone has to approve manually and with that create the templates.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: https://paste.debian.net/1046427/
<jbicha> src/ingredients.inc is a generated file (that's pretty unusual for translating)
<jbicha> I tried a few different things but I think I'm just doing to turn off langpacks for gnome-recipes for cosmic
<maddawg2> question...  i have a service that is failing to start preventing me from booting my machine... is there like a "safe mode" equivalent for ubuntu that would allow me to start without running any of the autostart services at boot and then allow me to remove the package in question
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah, that looks messy. Probably wise to wait til next cycle.
<jbicha> I opened https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson/issues/4353
<gitbot> mesonbuild issue 4353 in meson "pot command can't find generated file" [Open]
<jbicha> https://l10n.gnome.org/module/recipes/ has a .pot but maybe they don't use meson to build it
<GunnarHj> jbicha: That's a plausible assumption.
<GunnarHj> maddawg2: Yes there is. I think it's possible to edit the grub entry, but I don't remember how. Please note that this is not a support forum; I'd recommend that you try e.g. https://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-09
<CarlenWhite> I guess my laptop had a brief moment where it broke the laws of physics and what today's radio could do by having a brief moment where it exceeded 5Gbps.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> how are you today?
<duflu> Hi seb128. Going well. You?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> could have slept a bit longer, 6:30am :/
<duflu> That's not great
<seb128> well at least I had emails/backlog done and baby ready to go by 8am
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<clobrano> morning all 0/
<didrocks> hey clobrano! :)
<didrocks> feeling better? No secondary effect from your back surgery?
<clobrano> hey didrocks, still full of painkillers :D but I should be fine
<didrocks> sounds like everything went fine, great!
<willcooke> morning
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<clobrano> :)
<duflu> Morning Class7
<duflu> Argh
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<clobrano> hi duflu
<Laney> greetings
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> clobrano: on my question for the MP, master will release a snap for bionic, so it will end up in bionic as well
<didrocks> clobrano: but is this variable read by the bionic version of the dock?
<willcooke> damn it, I can't find an actual bug number for the virtualbox issue.  Anyone got any clues? (tjaalton perhaps?)
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how is your side of the channel today?
<willcooke> hey seb128, quite sunny today \o/
<willcooke> The omnipresent grey clouds of Brexit are on the horizon though
<willcooke> oh, I made myself sad.
<tjaalton> willcooke: bug 1796056
<ubot5> bug 1796056 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in glamor_egl_init()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796056
<tjaalton> which I can't repro anymore
<willcooke> tjaalton, ah, I found that one, but I didnt think it was the right thing.  Since, yeah, it doesnt crash now , but the display is all messed up still
<willcooke> should I log a new bug for that one?
<seb128> bug #1792932 was the previous week one
<ubot5> bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792932
<tjaalton> willcooke: install updates and check again
<tjaalton> with latest kernel vboxvideo.ko is loaded before X is starte
<tjaalton> d
<Laney> hey didrocks seb128
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know what changed? is that a fix or luck?
<willcooke> tjaalton, well this is for the live cd - so I should try with a new ISO right?  The one I tried from yesterday morning was still b0rked
<tjaalton> seb128: I don't, dozens of updates via 4.18.x
<tjaalton> willcooke: ok, so it's not the same then, I was testing with an installed system which this bug was about (regression of the xserver update)
<clobrano> didrocks: that's correct, unfortunately. I am not aware of any way to limit the scope of the variable to a specific dock version
<willcooke> tjaalton, ok, I will log a new one
<willcooke> thanks
<Laney> the pending ISO works for me in vbox
<didrocks> clobrano: well, we already changed the panel as well, I don't think changing the dock color in bionic is a biggy, it will match as well the panel that way, wdyt?
<willcooke> Laney, super!  Downloading and testing....
<clobrano> didrocks: I agree. If we ship this in both, cosmic will have the same transparency for panel and dock, while in bionic the dock will be more transparent. Which is way better that having the dock darker like it is now in cosmic with master
<didrocks> clobrano: ok, let's do this then :)
<clobrano> didrocks: I'll update the PR title
<didrocks> thx! let me merge it then
<willcooke> Laney, you don't see this?  https://imgur.com/a/rkTId4S
<Laney> no
<willcooke> Laney, you're running vbox on Cosmic I assume?  (I'm running it on Bionic)
<didrocks> clobrano: thanks a lot :)
<Laney> that's correct
<clobrano> didrocks: yw
<willcooke> jibel, can you reproduce this on Bionic running virtualbox, installing cosmic in to a VM: https://imgur.com/a/rkTId4S
<Laney> willcooke: is it 100% of the time for you?
<willcooke> Laney, yeah
<tjaalton> still?
<Laney> ho hum
<Laney> let me try again
<willcooke> yeah, that's with the ISO from this morning
<Laney> there's a kernel in *proposed*, dunno if that is what tjaalton was trying with
<tjaalton> I installed on a bionic host with an older image from last week and had no such thing
<willcooke> tjaalton, did you say  you were running Vbox from upstream?
<tjaalton> though it did suffer from the old bug which also required nomodeset..
<tjaalton> no, stock distro
<tjaalton> once the system is done upgrading I'll try with a current image
<willcooke> tjaalton, thx!
<tjaalton> willcooke: go to the terminal and check 'dmesg|grep vboxvideo'
<tjaalton> check the timestamp
<tjaalton> compare to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<willcooke> tjaalton, switching vts gets restores the screen to normal.  Is that going to have messed the logs up?
<tjaalton> no
<willcooke> xorg log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgYWct2QP2/
<willcooke> dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fbXBC64yHz/
<willcooke> [   14.762240] vboxvideo: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<willcooke> [   14.762271] vboxvideo: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<willcooke> [   14.774141] [drm] VRAM 01800000
<willcooke> [   14.789234] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 743060 kiB
<willcooke> [   14.789235] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator
<willcooke> [   14.789238] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator
<willcooke> [   14.860361] fbcon: vboxdrmfb (fb0) is primary device
<willcooke> [   14.860441] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37
<willcooke> [   14.860446] vboxvideo 0000:00:02.0: fb0: vboxdrmfb frame buffer device
<willcooke> [   14.860458] [drm] Initialized vboxvideo 1.0.0 20130823 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
<willcooke> vs
<willcooke> [    14.592]
<willcooke> X.Org X Server 1.20.1
<tjaalton> so unlucky :P
<willcooke> So looks like xorg is starting too soon again?
<tjaalton> yep
<willcooke> could this have anything to do with Plymouth?
<tjaalton> maybe
<willcooke> tjaalton, shall I log a new bug still?
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> let's use that for discussing with foundations if there's something to be done
<willcooke> tjaalton, should I put it against xorg for now?
<tjaalton> that's fine
<willcooke> thanks tjaalton
<didrocks> clobrano: hum, the snaprevs update failures is back for the last few days, I've reasked the snap store team about this: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snaprevs-update-failed/7106/11
<clobrano> didrocks: yes, also mads was unable to test some changes for this
<didrocks> clobrano: actually, I think the snaps are still published, if you follow the pattern, you should get the correct channel
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, hey, is one of you working on getting the gnome-shell .1 update in cosmic?
 * didrocks wonders if https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/commit/a3904bf5f9e6fe6bc3bb2ad9c856cf1361b8194d is maybe related to the gdm issue I'm seeing
<didrocks> I don't use autologin, but this code is "on_start_user_session", which is when I start having issues
<Laney> seb128: "is" no, it only came out last night. "will you?" yes
<duflu> jbicha (and Laney), Since last year mozjs has been built with --disable-optimization because "Copy these build flags from Fedora". Any idea why?
<seb128> I need to communicate in a way that comes accross better :/
<seb128> Laney, thx, that's what I meant to ask
<duflu> Or rather "--disable-optimize"
<seb128> Laney, I didn't look at timing of the tarballs, just got reminded because translations are borked in .0 and then I saw that .1 was on version ;)
<seb128> good that it's on time for cosmic!
<didrocks> annoying that gitlab has the same hidden "patch view" feature than github, without any UI to access it
<duflu> didrocks, I found it via the GUI
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> where is it, when you are on the commit view?
<didrocks> ohhhhhh
<didrocks> in options
<didrocks> options -> plain diff
<didrocks> would need to remember this
<duflu> didrocks, I meant in a merge request -- the cloud icon
<didrocks> ah, but this is the .diff, not .patch
<duflu> didrocks, cloud icon -> Email patches
<didrocks> ok, so "email patch" in options
<duflu> Does not "Email" but "Makes email patches"
<didrocks> yeah, cloud icon -> weird choice for putting this here
<jbicha> duflu: I hoped that Fedora knew what they were doing, but now that you mention it, that sounds like a flag we don't need
<seb128> didrocks, you can just add the .patch or .diff to the url no?
<didrocks> seb128: right, this is why I called it "hidden" :)
<duflu> jbicha, I only found it because I noticed the debug info we publish doesn't work either. So will try building both alternatives
<didrocks> so basically, from the UI, options or cloud icons
<didrocks> thanks duflu
<jbicha> duflu: it's also not set at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/jhbuild/blob/master/modulesets/gnome-suites-core-deps-latest.modules#L1651-1655
<duflu> Well, maybe the tests fail. We shall see
<Laney> seb128: np, I was concerned that you were nagging me about an update within 1 hour of beginning the next day after it came out but I shouldn't have been, sorry for coming across grumpy
<seb128> np!
<jbicha> duflu: https://salsa.debian.org/mozilla-team/firefox/blob/release/master/debian/rules#L90-92 seems reasonable
<Laney> what does that disable-optimize flag do?
<clobrano> didrocks: oh, ok
<duflu> I can't tell yet. I was only looking for usable debug symbols
<Laney> mozjs60 is clearly built with -O<something>
<Laney> and -g
<jbicha> duflu: I wonder what --disable-strip does
<didrocks> ok, trying again gdm, then with the patch, getting some debug logs and let's see
<duflu> It is presently building with -O2 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer with optimization enabled.
<didrocks> if I don't come back, it's because of the wormhole of this 100% CPU spinning
<duflu> I should check the defaults again
<Laney> it would certainly not be unheard of for -O3 to break stuff
<duflu> lintian seems to be happy with optimization
<duflu> Hmm
<didrocks> no luck with the autologin patch in master :/
<didrocks> at least, I should have some debug logs now
<duflu> jbicha, Laney, a quick test reveals: enable-optimize works but doesn't seem to offer measurable improvements. debug fails to run because:
<duflu> Assertion failure: isDebugBuild, at /home/dan/src/mozjs60/mozjs60-60.2.3/js/src/vm/Initialization.cpp:74
<duflu> Ugh. That just means you can't have debug unless gjs is built the same way
<jbicha> didrocks: if you're wanting to do a last minute osinfo-db upload, I think we should finalize the 18.10 xml (remove prerelease & set the URLs) & create a 19.04 xml
<jbicha> we might need to distro-patch that since upstream seems to like test data for metadata changes like that but those iso's don't exist yet!
<didrocks> jbicha: I think we should focus on fixing the bug first
<didrocks> so, let's see teuf's review
<didrocks> then, we can see if we distro-patch or not
<jbicha> I was only commenting since you were talking about doing an upload :)
<didrocks> upstream is happy to cut a release once teuf has reviewed it
<didrocks> jbicha: yeah, I don't really care about the pre-release state or such. I'm mostly caring of being able to have VMs that can be installed :)
<didrocks> (and also my gdm issue, which is hard to pinpoint :p)
<jbicha> didrocks: btw, the Debian maintainer doesn't need a release tag to do his uploads, see comment 17 on Debian bug 908973
<ubot5> Debian bug 908973 in src:osinfo-db "osinfo-db: New upstream release 201809020" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/908973
<didrocks> jbicha: right, but upstream wants to cut a release for us, I won't prevent them from doing it :)
<jbicha> when pre-release is set, 18.10 won't show up in the Download an OS feature in GNOME Boxes
<jbicha> it doesn't care whether the date is future!
<didrocks> I never had that feature working btw
<jbicha> it should work in 18.10
<jbicha> it downloads to ~/Downloads/
 * didrocks tries with another gdm revert
<didrocks> nope :/
<seb128> didrocks, git bisect? ;)
<didrocks> seb128: that's basically what I'm doing, but not every commits builds…
<didrocks> issue with not having a mainline
<didrocks> I'm unsure what's happening, but a side effect is already ureadahead going crazy
<didrocks> like printing
<didrocks> oct. 09 11:33:12 casanier ureadahead[320]: ureadahead:: Chemin relatif ignoré
<didrocks> oct. 09 11:33:12 casanier ureadahead[320]: ureadahead:sys: Chemin relatif ignoré
<didrocks> oct. 09 11:33:12 casanier ureadahead[320]: ureadahead:class: Chemin relatif ignoré
<didrocks> oct. 09 11:33:12 casanier ureadahead[320]: ureadahead:dmi: Chemin relatif ignoré
<didrocks> in loop
<didrocks> (tried on multiple boots, and only boots having the broken gdm triggers this)
<tjaalton> willcooke: now I installed on a vbox, and after reboot gdm fails, no x log
<tjaalton> needs to be restarted
<tjaalton> just the first time though, probably raced against vboxvideo still
<willcooke> tjaalton, that could be a known issue,  Do you get a flashing cursor and no gdm?
<tjaalton> yep
<willcooke> tjaalton, could it be this?  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/428
<gitbot> GNOME issue 428 in gdm "Ubuntu 18.10 boots to black screen with flashing cursor, no gdm. Switching to tty2 and back to 1 fixes it." [Opened]
<tjaalton> it remained dead
<seb128> is anyone planning g-c-c changes/fixes before cosmic now?
<seb128> andyrock, ^ you maybe?
<seb128> (trying to figure out if I need a no change rebuild for translations or wait for a legit upload)
<andyrock> I'm working on some g-c-c crashes right now
<andyrock> but that would take time
<andyrock> *could
<willcooke> tjaalton, sounds like a different problem, I will try the daily on a physical machine
<andyrock> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> andyrock, k, let's see if you have something by tomorrow
<seb128> if not I do a no change upload
<andyrock> kk
<didrocks> found the issue!
<didrocks> after an epic bisect on all complicated commits and so on…
<didrocks> the issue is "simply" triggered by https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/commit/5cd78602d3d4c8355869151875fc317e8bcd5f08
<didrocks> (I have a dual intel/nvidia card)
<didrocks> I wonder if anyone tries to blacklist his card if they get the same issue…
<tjaalton> willcooke: adding vboxvideo to initrd should fix all races..
<tjaalton> seems to load here at 1.2s and not 6.5s
<seb128> tjaalton, did you ask kernel/foundations if they want to do that?
<tjaalton> no
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> if that's the suggested way out
<tjaalton> just found out
<seb128> I though we already circled around that a week ago during the meeting
<seb128> you said the loading time was because the driver was missing from the initrd
<tjaalton> it wasn't there before
<tjaalton> in bionic
<seb128> willcooke, I've your cosmic/pending iso video corruption happening on a xenial/virtualbox VM booting the iso
<seb128> tjaalton, right, doesn't hurt to ask if they are wanting to consider adding it to it though, if you think that would be the right thing to do
<seb128> tjaalton, there is still a bug on the xorg side though, but seems like that one is harder to get fixed?
<tjaalton> yeah I'd say very little chance at least to get it fixed this week
<seb128> willcooke, https://pasteboard.co/HHDoqeG.png
<didrocks> seb128: I don't remember, do we force Xorg for our gdm session?
<didrocks> we don't use WaylandEnable=false because this disables the wayland options for users
<didrocks> but I don't remember anymore if we did anything special for gdm
<seb128> no
<seb128> doing that would make gdm not list wayland sessions
<seb128> ah, you said that
<didrocks> yep :)
<seb128> no, we just use plain default wayland
<didrocks> I wonder if we added anything else
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> no
<didrocks> would be great if someone can try to blacklist their card
<didrocks> and see if the issue is only nvidia or as soon as you blacklist a card
<seb128> tjaalton, willcooke, I replied to that email asking for the initrd/vboxvideo
<seb128> didrocks, how do you blacklist a card?
<seb128> I'm in middle of reviewing a stack of translations settings in launchpad but I can try to have a go later
<didrocks> seb128: modify /lib/udev/rules.d/61-gdm.rules and add something like DRIVER=="<your graphicdriver>", RUN+="/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-disable-wayland"
<seb128> didrocks, is that gdm-disable-wayland command working on an already loaded greeter? would going to a vt and doing that by hand trigger the bug?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm unsure how this is ran, by gdm for sure, but as a subprocess it seems?
<didrocks> meanwhile, I'm updating the bug and will ping Jonas
<seb128> looks like an udev rule no?
<Laney> it writes a configuration to /run
<Laney> with WaylandEnable=false
<didrocks> ah, so you mean, if I set WaylandEnable=false, I should trigger the same issue?
<seb128> worth trying
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> let me attach my logs first to the bugs
<didrocks> so that I don't loose them
<tjaalton> seb128: yep
<didrocks> I wonder if it's not related to the ICC profile
<Laney> I'm on nvidia btw, that udev rule fires for me properly
<seb128> shrug, if I know who enabled that launchpad translations setting for all projects :/
<seb128> taking hours to review the stack :(
<Laney> seb128: :(
<didrocks> :/
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<didrocks> no API?
<didrocks> Laney: do you use an ICC profile?
<Laney> not knowingly
<didrocks> yeah, I bet something like "fallback to Xorg -> ICC profile loaded -> can't load it because on user's home"
<oSoMoN> ricotz, for the firefox-next xenial build failures, I think you'll need to patch python/mozbuild/mozbuild/action/check_binary.py to remove the checks on libstdc++, like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.trusty/revision/1243
<didrocks> but the whole is world readable though
<seb128> didrocks, could be, but I start by checking manually if the imports where outdated or not which is manual work
<didrocks> (as the directory)
<didrocks> seb128: :(
<jbicha> seb128: btw, could you import the polari .pot now? I reverted gnome-recipes to not use langpacks for now since its .pot generation is broken
<jbicha> I don't think we're going to end up doing gnome-contacts 3.30 this cycle
<seb128> jbicha, done
<jbicha> it's late to be changing icon names
<seb128> you could revert that part in the packaging
<seb128> I mean it's probably late for a serie update
<seb128> but the icon issue is easy to workaround
<didrocks> ok, trying with WaylandEnable=False
<oSoMoN> ricotz, have you tried backporting nodejs 8.11 to trusty and encountered issues, or is it just that you haven't tried yet?
<didrocks> WaylandEnable=false triggers it as well, so it's really my machine + Xorg for gdm
<didrocks> disabling the color profile hasn't done anything though
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I haven't tried yet, but I am currently looking at its builddeps
<oSoMoN> this is going to pull in a lot of build deps that aren't in trusty :/
<seb128> jbicha, grilo-plugins has no translations in launchpad/doesn't use dh_translations, can you fix it in Debian so we can sync the update?
<seb128> didrocks, :(
<seb128> didrocks, at least it removes the question of racy behaviour
<seb128> if it's in the static config it's not the dynamic change
 * duflu attempts to cook Indian
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> seb128: quite blocked now though, let's see on #gdm
<seb128> right
<jbicha> seb128: grilo-plugins is split in Ubuntu because of main/universe issues
<seb128> jbicha, ah right, well if you still want to look at fixing it/not having that delta... ;)
<seb128> I can have a look later otherwise, still going through those components, that's tedious :/
<jbicha> it was a bit difficult to explain to the Debian maintainer the justification for the split
<Trevinho> seb128: hey... So yeah, once we've a final review. Also I wanted to backport the fixed for the me leak to bionic... I started this way yesterday, then... The other Issues come up.
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, cosmic is a priority over bionic for the next week, please focus full energy on cosmic
<seb128> bionic can come in a week when cosmic is frozen/ready to get out
<andyrock> seb128: found the problem for https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/2c64a180c193cbafd37c76a0a6a4885e5322ba64 so you can get a proper upload \o/
<Trevinho> Ok. Fair enough.
<seb128> andyrock, great!
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
 * andyrock is wondering if what we do today should go in today bullet list or in the one of next week
<seb128> today = next week
<seb128> we wrap the summaries on monday evening
<seb128> so it's tuesday to monday activity
<seb128> k, on that note, lunch!
<Trevinho>  didrocks: any clue why we're still hitting https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1d505b2589761bfc2d44875a226ee3d3623abd3c
<Laney> Trevinho: can you check gnome-shell from lp git pls?
<Laney> search cancellation stuff needed some updating, want to know it's ok
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, after lunch
<Laney> grazie
<seb128> andyrock, was moving https://trello.com/c/OZkeMW3b/181-cancelling-snapd-authorization-triggers-error-notification to the proposed column an error and you meant done?
<andyrock> seb128: it's done
<andyrock> robert updated it
<andyrock> *uploaded
<andyrock> ah yeah
<andyrock> yes done!
<andyrock> fixed
<seb128> andyrock, right, I just got an email "Andrea Azzarone moved the card Cancelling snapd authorization triggers error notification to Proposed on Ubuntu Desktop 18.10 cycle"
<seb128> thx
<seb128> :)
<andyrock> seb128: so I got a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1796872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796872 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:g_type_check_instance_cast:whoopsie_properties_changed:ffi_call_unix64:ffi_call:g_cclosure_marshal_generic" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> this is ubuntu specific
<andyrock> I'm preparing a MR againts our git
<seb128> +1
<seb128> let me know when you have it ready, I'm happy to sponsor
<andyrock> it should be quite small
<seb128> andyrock, the ibus fix you did in master applies to stable? should we cherry pick it?
<andyrock> I think we can wait until 3.30.1 is released
<andyrock> *3.30.2
<andyrock> I think we should cherry-pick the one in errors.ubuntu.com
<seb128> k, wfm
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1796855 and the one i'm doing now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796855 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:double free or corruption (fasttop)" [High,In progress]
<seb128> it's different from the one you just mentioned a few minutes ago right?
<andyrock> yep, 1796855 applies upstream, 1796872 it's just in ubuntu
<andyrock> seb128: do you want me to proper an upload or just a MP for 1796872
<andyrock> *preper
<andyrock> *prepare :)
<andyrock> 1796855 is easy to reproduce, 1796872 is not that likely to happen
<seb128> andyrock, well, let's batch the fixes you get today and do an upload later/tomorrow?
<andyrock> seb128: kk
<andyrock> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+git/gnome-control-center/+merge/356324
<andyrock> this is just for one crash
<seb128> k
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/b719744e75e56502cf0340066f9311fdcc755628
<didrocks> Trevinho: sorry, didn't see your ping. I'm unsure, is the SRU completely deployed?
<andyrock> this could also be related to the "--replace" issue
<andyrock> this has just been commited
<didrocks> Trevinho: look at the package version, there is very few reports with latest version (which is weird as well)
<seb128> hey there, meeting time but not quite, willcooke"s machine has just frozen and he's trying to reboot
<seb128> we wait a few min for him and start without him if reboot fails
 * didrocks wonders if I should try the gdm patch meanwhile :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> wb willcooke!
<willcooke> hey!
<willcooke> sorry everyone
<willcooke> bear with me
 * didrocks is bearing :p
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-09
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  9 13:34:58 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-09 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine (hols), laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out), tjaalton, tseliot
<seb128> hey o/
<oSoMoN> hey ho
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> oh, Till is out too
<didrocks> o/
<jibel> o/
<willcooke> While we wait for everyone to arrive, some notes...
<tjaalton> o/
<willcooke> If you have things to raise, they should have been in your meeting notes.  If you forgot, or find something to talk about now, if it can wait to after the meeting, please do that, otherwise there will be AOB at the end
<willcooke> Second thing - release is just over a week away - so naturally Cosmic is the focus.  We still have quite a few issues getting it to boot and start correctly.
<willcooke> I'm going to skip Bionic again this week so we focus only on Cosmic
<willcooke> Please have a look through the notes and if you can help with sponsoring or reviews, please dive in
<willcooke> Notes are here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-8th-october-2018/8221/5
<willcooke> ok, so I don't see anything in the notes for people with questions, so lets get stuck in to rls bugs
<willcooke> 1st up is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1796822
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796822 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Desktop live cd boots corrupted screen in Virtualbox on Bionic" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> This is where you get a messed up screen when booting on Virtualbox.
<willcooke> We have threads open with tjaalton and foundations about this one, and I think it's a release blocker
<willcooke> so I vote to accept it, but then it's not really in our team to fix it.
<willcooke> I'm talking to the right people, so I think its under control
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-pk-helper/+bug/1290533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290533 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu) "cups-pk-helper-mechanism crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> +1 for nominating it, we need an owner maybe tjaalton? he/we can reassign if we find another owner?
<willcooke> sorry, didnt mean to hit enter on that last line
<willcooke> tjaalton, you OK with me assigning it to you for now?
<tjaalton> sure
<seb128> the cups-pk-helper
<seb128> jibel, any reason you think it's a cosmic target bug?
<willcooke> Has LP suddently gone down for anyone else?
<seb128> e.u.c suggests we got 50k report in xenial, 2.2k in bionic, 131 in cosmic
<seb128> willcooke, wfm
<tjaalton> willcooke: yep
<willcooke> ok, I will assign that bug later
<Laney> that cups one could be notfixed but still assigned to Till, seems like it'd be a good one to fix
<seb128> I would vote -1 for the cups-pk-helper one, it's not new and numbers are somewhat low
<seb128> +1 for what Laney said
<didrocks> agreed with Laney
<willcooke> agreed
<andyrock> it has not been reproduced since end of August
<willcooke> k, LP is working again
<willcooke> bug updates
<willcooke> updated
<willcooke> next
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1795637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795637 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "No login screen when booting Cosmic" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> This is the gdm issue where I get a black screen and cursor
<seb128> +1 for nominating
<willcooke> agreed.
<seb128> it's being worked but not moving fast enough imho
<didrocks> +1
<seb128> as I said previous week I think someone from our side should own it and drive to landing
<willcooke> I would like to find a proper owner for that one.  I can help with logs etc, but I think I'm getting in the way at this point
<seb128> because we might miss release at the upstream tempo
<willcooke> Who would like to help with that one?
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, I think one of you needs to take that one please
<seb128> you are the ones who know gdm code/upstream best atm
<willcooke> I will assign when that's agreed
<willcooke> in the meantime
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1796056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796056 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in glamor_egl_init()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> I've already been helping on the patch that was proposed and stuff, but it's hard to do it blind, so if I can make it happen with the SSD I just got then sure.
<seb128> k, let me know
<seb128> willcooke, +1 for the xserver one
<willcooke> who can we assign it to?
<seb128> not starting sessions regression the week before release are concerning
<seb128> it's assigned to Timo
<tjaalton> just took that
<seb128> tjaalton, you are working on driving that one to resolution?
<willcooke> ah thanks
<seb128> thx
<tjaalton> but fixing the vboxvideo loading will fix that too
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> last one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs60/+bug/1796238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796238 in mozjs60 (Ubuntu) "[regression] mozjs60 crashes with SIGSEGV on gnome-shell exit, in GetPropertyOperation() from Interpret() from js::RunScript()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> I can also look if needed
<Laney> -1
<Laney> that's niche
<seb128> we are confident it's only impacting "debugexit"?
<seb128> if so -1
<seb128> if we don't know I would vote +1
<andyrock> it could happen at shutdown
<andyrock> logout, stuff like this
<Laney> well, the bug reporter didn't answer my questions.
<seb128> better safe than sorry in that case?
<Laney> but *I* never made it happen
<Laney> other than at debugexit
<Laney> shrug
<seb128> I would say -0.5 then but to keep an eye on it
<andyrock> but we already have branches to *fix* this
<andyrock> the true issue is that gnome-shell --replace fails
<andyrock> because of the same reason
<seb128> you have a fix?
<andyrock> partials fixes
<Laney> stoppppppppp
<Laney> discussing the bugggggggggggggg
<andyrock> I'm not discussing ing
<andyrock> *it
<Laney> k
<andyrock> just explaining why it can be problematic to not fix it
<seb128> I don't think so :p  it's just that if it's owned/driven to resolution I vote to nominate and land the fix
<seb128> like assigned to andyrock and target
<seb128> and move on
<willcooke> +1 to assign
<Laney> you don't need to nominate a fix to upload it
<seb128> if others think it's ok?
<Laney> in my opinion this is not a release blocker
<Laney> but do it if you want to
<willcooke> ah, that's a good point
<seb128> right, I'm still concerned it has side effect and bite us back
<willcooke> ok, deciding to target and move on
<seb128> but it's only being cautious
<seb128> it might not
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> it's owned/assigned
<seb128> so I think targetted or not is fine either way
<willcooke> that's all the desktop-packages ones
<seb128> willcooke, you decide :)
<willcooke> already did
<Trevinho> +1 also
<Trevinho> can happen on shutdown too as said
<andyrock> +1
<willcooke> ok, I think thats all the bugs then
<Laney> I object to "I've worked on this bug" being a criterion for release miletoning
<seb128> wait
 * Laney is clearly out of step with people
<Laney> that error bucket has hardly any reports
<andyrock> :)
<seb128> well, my motivation is
<seb128> - could have side effect and bite us back in other situations
<didrocks> well, it's going to be fixed, does the nomination discussion so important?
<seb128> - logout bugs generate apport noise
<didrocks> is*
<seb128> which reflects badly on the user perception of the OS
<andyrock> my motivation is: gnome-shell replaces completely crashes the X Server atm
<Trevinho> yep indeed. we don't need to prioritize more than already it is
<seb128> anyway, let's move on
<seb128> I've another one which I tagged by didn't hit the refresh in time
<seb128> bug #1691649
<ubot5> bug 1691649 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu) "xdg-desktop-portal crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691649
<Trevinho> so, assigned or not, it's still something is in the works. and there to be fixed. Can be later if something is more critical
<seb128> it's https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/70a7581dd245188e74367f2c31a505b664b972c9
<didrocks> seb128: bionic?
<didrocks> or it got worse recently?
<seb128> didrocks, no, we don't have portal in bionic
<seb128> didrocks, see ^
<seb128> it's cosmic only reports
 * didrocks wonders why apport date is earlier thus and added the bionic tag
<didrocks> I guess the crash was always there, we just got more because we start seeding it, correct?
<seb128> likely
<seb128> it seems to at least impact the live session, according to jibel's comment
<didrocks> yeah, annoying…
<seb128> (just updated the description using the info from the duplicate)
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> I vote +1
<willcooke> Lets ask James in the morning?  I need to chat to him tomorrow about other things anyway
<didrocks> +1 thus
<willcooke> I can assign it to him now and if something changes we can update it
<seb128> willcooke, as you want, I would target/assign to jamesh
<seb128> k
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-09 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything else to talk about>?
<seb128> feedback from previous/this meeting
<seb128> that meeting reminded me about what Laney wrote in his feedback email
<seb128> I think the round of rls bug would be better if we had pre-meeting collecting of opinions
<seb128> and the review just be a vote in the meeting
<seb128> and not an argument
<seb128> e.g +1/0/-1
<seb128> and respect the quorum/votes without arguing
<Laney> not sure democracy is the best thing for this
<seb128> we tend to end up bikeshedding otherwise
<Laney> I think, as you might have guessed from what I was saying, that we lean too much to accepting bugs
<Laney> easier to +1 everything after all
<Laney> especially if it's someone else who is going to be doing whatever the work is
<Trevinho> -1 on democracy.
<seb128> so having managers to review/assign? still in that meeting?
<Laney> doesn't have to be managers
<seb128> managers/selected people
<Laney> Brian's not one of those as far as I know
<Trevinho> well, who's more experienced should be
<seb128> I guessed you would say that ;p
<didrocks> I guess we started to discuss that in meetings because we weren't happy that it was manager only deciding them
<seb128> right, we went circle :)
<oSoMoN> people with a good understanding of the bug and its consequences should decide, not everyone
<Trevinho> Like managers decide in case there's no decision otherwise
<Laney> Someone who is able to assess importance well, whoever that is.
<didrocks> sounds a little bit too blury to have anything practical from this statement, no?
<seb128> we need to call for an election :)
<oSoMoN> a desktop team TB ? ;)
<seb128> willcooke, I'm done on the topic, I think I got feedback for my comment and I need some time to think about the feedback
<seb128> so I'm not going to have more to say on that now
<willcooke> ok, I suggest we continue this thread later / on email.  A pre-meeting review sounds like a good idea.  Not sure when that can happen, but lets work it out
<seb128> others might want to keep discussing though, I'm not stopping the topic
<Laney> I was totally not lobbying for a pre meeting meeting
<Laney> just someone to lead the round with some initial opinions
<willcooke> got it
<seb128> that sounds good
<seb128> but that doesn't resolve the decision problem
<seb128> at least it would be one step in the right direction though
<Laney> nope, because I would have suggested -1ing that bug and you would have overruled me
<Laney> so, no good suggestion I guess.
<willcooke> oki, we can continue to think about it
<willcooke> Any other topics?
<seb128> not from me
<willcooke> New notes topic opened here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-15th-october-2018/8296
<willcooke> Closing in 5....4...
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  9 14:10:29 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-10-09-13.34.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> Thanks everyone.  We're getting better
<seb128> thx!
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, so in foundations Brian decide of the nominations for the team?
<seb128> or just do the reporting/drive the roundtable with reasons of why he suggests the bug to be nominated or not?
<Laney> it looks like he comes to the meeting having browsed the list
<Laney> and suggests the ones from there that should be taken
<seb128> k, that makes sense
<seb128> someone still need to decide at the end though, which is the part where disagreement is coming and I'm unsure how to resolve :/
<Laney> he just doesn't bring the ones that he thinks are definitely notfixing I think
<Laney> and nobody tries to second guess that afaics
<Laney> there's probably manager to manager backchanneling that goes on but that's alright
<Laney> I mean a nominator could probably show up at their meeting and argue if one they care about got missed off, that is also an OK way to do it I think
<Nafallo> willcooke: you're not at OpenStack Nordic by any chance? :-)
<willcooke> Nafallo, nope :)
<Nafallo> shame. on my way there now ;-)
<Nafallo> well, tomorrow
<willcooke> Laney, that sounds like it's worth a try
<Trevinho> didrocks: as per that gnome-session migration script error... yes, as you said also ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 which should have the fix are showing up. Can't get why.
<willcooke> jibel, I can recreate your "Cosmic doesnt boot", taking Plymouth out of the picture fixes it
<willcooke> jibel, could you confirm on your machine?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, I'm puzzled, don't really have time to look at it with the other gdm bug for instance
<Trevinho> didrocks: sure, sure... not a big deal. I was just wondering if you had any idea.
<jibel> willcooke, I cannot make it boot to the live session anymore, it worked only once. I'll confirm the "doesn't boot" issue
<jibel> it seems that everything converges to plymouth
<jibel> willcooke, I confirm the "doesn't boot" issue with C on vbox on C
<jibel> it boots with nomodeset
<willcooke> and now I can't recreate it
<willcooke> sigh
<willcooke> Were there any important fixes in the latest mutter?
<willcooke> jibel, perhaps by luck, but once I've upgraded this vm and got a new version of mutter amongst other things, I can't recreate the "can boot cosmic on a vm" issue
<tjaalton> willcooke:   * Do not include graphical drivers when FRAMEBUFFER is not set (LP: #1561643)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1561643 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "initramfs-tools ignores the FRAMEBUFFER option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561643
<tjaalton> willcooke: looks like the installer initrd did have framebuffer drivers in the past..
<tjaalton> just not vboxvideo
<tjaalton> uh, it still does
<tjaalton> nevermind
<willcooke> heh
<jibel> willcooke, I cannot reproduce it either after the first boot, and I didn't change anything.
<willcooke> darn races
<willcooke> ok, it's back again, with the updates.  So false alarm, everything is as it was
<willcooke> i.e mutter was nothing to do with it
<willcooke> probably
<Laney> good news, I can get that other gdm bug with the ssd
<willcooke> Laney, yay!
<willcooke> Laney, did you have fun taking the laptop to bits?
<Laney> pretty sure I don't have as many screws as I started with
<Laney> /o\
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> They always put too many in
<willcooke> You'll find it when you step on it in bare feet
<jibel> ah reproduced again
<willcooke> same, and this time I have ssh installed
<jibel> so it happens only with plymouth
<willcooke> so could be framebuffer related?
<jibel> it doesn't happen when the ubuntu logo is not displayed
<Laney> one of you want to raise it with foundations?
<willcooke> yeah, will do
<willcooke> jibel, did you already have a bug open for this one?
<jibel> willcooke, no, I'll collect the journal and open one
<willcooke> jibel, thanks
<willcooke> I just looked at systemd to see if anything was stuck, but looks ok
<willcooke> I restarted gdm and it sprung to life
<willcooke> so could be related to the other gdm issue
<jibel> could be the same gdm bug
<jibel> yeah
<willcooke> jibel, we could reuse this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> willcooke, I cannot find a difference from the journal between a successful and a failed boot. Only that in one case gdm doesnt start
<willcooke> jibel, did you turn on extra gdm debugging? Also halfline suggested I add:
<willcooke> <halfline> willcooke: posting an udpated journal -b with plymouth.debug=stream:/dev/kmsg would be good, throw a drm.debug=0x1e on there too i guess
<jibel> no, I didn't. I'll try that
<willcooke> I failed to make much sense of the extra stuff
<willcooke> Now that L_aney can reproduce the other gdm, the calvary have arrived :)
<jibel> does it fail only on odd hours .... cannot make it fail with the extra boot parameters
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> I'm giving up for the day
<willcooke> let's try again tomorrow
<willcooke> catch you later
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1795637 will probably end up being the same
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795637 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Cosmic) "No login screen when booting Cosmic" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> and something that only happens when plymouth is in use, although I don't think plymouth is the actual cause
<xnox> Laney, am I delusional, or did we used to have fallback-x thing on the desktop, in case display-manager/X fails to start?
<xnox> cause atm, after friendly-recovery, `resuming` boot fails, and gdm3 clearly fails, yet is always autorestarted or even claims to be running despite X server failed.
<sarnold> still do, I hit that when my xenial->bionic update failed catastrophically
<xnox> i was hoping that like emergency target would kick in after a while, or like getty@tty1 would be started.
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<ahasenack> hi, is fractional scaling (for high dpi screens) available in cosmic?
<seb128> Trevinho probably knows the detail, but afaik it didn't get fully merged upstream yet
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey! how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, what was the vcs workflow issue you had with gnome-software?
<robert_ancell> seb128, working out the damn git branch workflow
<seb128> it's on the wiki :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, rtfm?
<seb128> doing an update should be basically "gbp import-orig <tarball>"
<seb128> that update the upstream/pristine-tar/ubuntu branches
<seb128> then you need to deal with refreshing patches and updating changelog
<seb128> unsure if you did hit a specific problem?
<seb128> I'm not the best person to ask about git, I still hate it, but I did a bunch of updates this cycle so I might be able to help you :)
 * robert_ancell  is reading the wiki page
<seb128> yeah, it's long/not a "easy way to get started"
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you modify existing checkouts or start new ones?
<seb128> Trevinho/Laney/didrocks did the imports, I only worked on modifying existing ones
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think you basically want to
<seb128> $ gbp clone lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
 * robert_ancell edits Wiki page: "First get a Trevinho/Laney/didrocks and get them to do the first step"
<robert_ancell> seb128, right, so that will make a new checkout, but I already have all the checkouts from upstream.
<seb128> well you can just add a remote for ubuntu then
<seb128> $ git remote add -f ubuntu lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<robert_ancell> seb128, import-orig says "Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources"
<robert_ancell> Which should be the salsa branch?
<seb128> no
<seb128> see https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<seb128> the repo has pristine-tar ubuntu/master upstream/latest
<seb128> add the ubuntu remote and checkout the ubuntu/master branch and do the import from there?
<seb128> since you did a source upload you might want to do an import-dsc instead
<robert_ancell> seb128, what is the local branch called for you?
<seb128> and give it the .dsc of your upload
<seb128> ubuntu/master is the default branch/where we do the packaging
<robert_ancell> seb128, import-dsc says "gbp:error: Repository has uncommitted changes, commit these first: On branch ubuntu/master"
<robert_ancell> and if I do a import-orig I get "Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources"
<seb128> robert_ancell, git checkout -b upstream/latest ubuntu/upstream/latest?
<seb128> I'm just random guessing git
<seb128> gbp clone is setting up those branches for you
<seb128> if you don't use it you have to do the manual work
<seb128> same for -b pristine-tar ubuntu/pristine-tar
<seb128> assuming you named the remote ubuntu
<robert_ancell> I got upstream/latest, but then it complained about 'upstream'
 * robert_ancell tries gbp clone
<robert_ancell> import-dsc makes a crazy commit with a bunch of unrelated chanes
<seb128> unsure about the "upstream" thing :/
<seb128> weird
<seb128> it should import what was in your upload and match that with the upstream commits
<seb128> what sort of changes do you see?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the changelog had every change since 3.14.0-1
<seb128> urg
<seb128> let me try
<robert_ancell> oh wait, I think I might be getting mixed up between g-s and g-c-c
<seb128> ha
<robert_ancell> seb128, so a gbp clone for g-s gives "gbp:error: Git command failed: Error running git checkout: error: pathspec 'master' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<robert_ancell> "
<seb128> right, same here :/
<robert_ancell> Is there a g-s branch?
<seb128> yes, usually the issue for those error (at least I thought) is that the "default branch" is misconfigured on the server
<seb128> but https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+git/gnome-software/+edit looks fine
<seb128> well the clone works
<seb128> you can git checkout -b upstream/latest origin/upstream/latest
<seb128> git checkout -b pristine-tar origin/pristine-tar
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources. If there is none see
<seb128> ah
<robert_ancell> git import-dsc says 'gbp:error: Repository has uncommitted changes, commit these first: On branch ubuntu/master'
<robert_ancell> But there's nothing uncommitted that I can see
<seb128> git status?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you want to add one of those to debian/
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/tree/debian/gbp.conf
<seb128> with upstream being upstream/3.30.x
<seb128> unsure why Laney didn't need it to do his update
<seb128> robert_ancell, with that added the gbp import-dsc works here
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you want to commit that change and then I'll do a pull?
<seb128> k
<seb128> robert_ancell, done
<robert_ancell> ta
<seb128> bah
<seb128> robert_ancell, pull again
<seb128> better to use upstream/latest for now
<robert_ancell> I'm still getting "gbp:error: Repository has uncommitted changes" with the import-dsc
<seb128> git status ?
<robert_ancell> just untracked files
<robert_ancell> Is it whining about those?
<seb128> I guess?
<seb128> also don't do the import yet :p
<robert_ancell> Doesn't seem to have a flag to ignore that
<seb128> you need --upstream-vcs-tag=GNOME_SOFTWARE_3_30_2
<seb128> I think
<seb128> to the gbp import-dsc
<seb128> it relies on having the upstream tags "well named" which gnome-software doesn't seem to do
<seb128> or it does
<seb128> hum, unsure why it didn't properly update the upstream/latest branch for me then :/
<robert_ancell> and this is why I didn't do the release with the git branch... :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, gbp clone works correctly now with the conf added
<robert_ancell> seb128, so I do a gbp clone, then an import-dsc and just push it?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> I'm unsure why the upstream/latest doesn't have the proper history then
<seb128> I need Trevinho or Laney for that, I can sort it out with them tomorrow
<robert_ancell> seb128, so how do you build the package? I run 'gbp buildpackage' and get gbp:error: You are not on branch 'master' but on 'ubuntu/master
<seb128> robert_ancell, or maybe don't, I wonder if that's going to create more issue than helping ...
<seb128> robert_ancell, your commit reverted my gbp.conf adding :p
<robert_ancell> huh? How did that happen?
<seb128> the dsc import put it in the state of the source upload
<seb128> which didn't have that file
<seb128> so in that sense it's right to have done that
<seb128> if you add it back "gbp buildpackage" should work
<seb128> the conf tells it what branches to use
<seb128> e.g ubuntu/master instead of master
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh, you need to push the pristine-tar and upstream/latest branches, you only pushed ubuntu/master
<seb128> (yeah, workflow is complex :/
<seb128> on that note I call it a day
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks for staying up!
<seb128> robert_ancell, good luck, I sort out the remaining issues with the guys who know more about the git details tomorrow
<seb128> np! night desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-10
<Trevinho> lan3y: g-s merge seems ok from my POV
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Salut didrocks, jibel
<duflu> + StephaneVerdy__
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128. Going well all things considered. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired though
<seb128> I worked a bit late and the baby woke up during the night and it took me a while to manage to fall asleep again after that
<seb128> just got coffee though, should be better soon :)
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> yeah, coffee FTW!
<seb128> had an interrupted night as well?
<didrocks> yeah, but due to the tinitus…
<didrocks> and 4 nights of very light sleep in a raw isn't good
<seb128> :/
<jibel> grr, spent one hour trying to reproduce a bug on cosmic iso and just realized bionic was on the usb stick :(( so stupid
<didrocks> well, you can write at least IT IS FOR SURE A REGRESSION :)
<jibel> exactly
<duflu> Which suggests you don't even notice Yaru? :)
<duflu> Or lack of Yaru
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Laney   \o
<seb128> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> how is it going today?
<willcooke> morning!
<willcooke> Too early to tell seb128 :)
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> Sent my phone to Apple for a new battery on Monday, it's being delivered back to me today
<didrocks> morning willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> clobrano: hey, time for testing the built snap version and releasing? If you +1 on the snap, I'll upload the package as well
<clobrano> hey didrocks
<clobrano> +1 one for me
<didrocks> clobrano: ok, I let you releasing to the stable channel? I'm doing the cosmic side :)
<clobrano> didrocks: alright, doing it now
<didrocks> thanks!
<Laney> hey duflu seb128 didrocks
<duflu> Hi willcooke
<willcooke> hihi
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<clobrano> good morning all 0/
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<clobrano> didrocks: stable snap released (I'm about to write the announcement) and confirmed that the dock in bionic is now more transparent as expected
<didrocks> clobrano: \o/
<didrocks> clobrano: yeah, confirmed as well (testing it right now)
<clobrano> I'll leave a note in the announcement to avoid unnecessary tickets :)
<didrocks> good idea ;)
<didrocks> (spoiler alert: you will still have some :p)
<clobrano> no way, not yaru is bug free :D
<clobrano> *now
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> clobrano: btw, FYI: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snaprevs-update-failed/7106/12
<didrocks> (on the snaprev regression)
<willcooke> Laney, saw some late-night comments on the gdm PR, thank you for digging in to last night.
<duflu> willcooke, I was thinking... Ray only fixed plymouth and VT support recently. Did it regress at that point?
<duflu> Maybe we couldn't tell because the bugs being fixed were at least as significant
<willcooke> yeah in my very limited understanding of the situation, I think there are perhaps a couple of issues, and one of those /might/ have something to do with Plymouth not giving up it's "lock"(?) on the graphics card in time
<willcooke> and that is perhaps coupled with a different gdm issue
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> I don't know
<willcooke> and I'm guessing
<Laney> It doesn't call drmDropMaster in the bad case, I'm trying to figure out why
<duflu> Cool. Yes SetMaster and DropMaster are nice single purpose functions. Easy to identify in theory
<willcooke> It = Plymouth?
<Laney> sí
<willcooke> grazia
<duflu> For the record, I haven't seen the bug in quite some time
<willcooke> duflu, you simply need to get a Dell Inspiron 11 and a cheap 100GB ssd
<duflu> My Asus was hitting it for a week. But that was last week
<willcooke> That trusty Inspiron is really good at find race conditions for some reason
<duflu> because it is slow maybe? I thought the bug preferred faster machines. But actually my desktop is not affected
<duflu> Cosmic rays
<duflu> which is even more appropriate this cycle
<willcooke> Cosmic rays indeed
<willcooke> I think it's a combination of slow(er) processor and fast disk
<duflu> willcooke, although your laptop's not slow. Or was it not the X270?
<willcooke> That's my work work laptop
<willcooke> the Inspiron is my test laptop
<seb128> jamesh, hey, did you see bug #1691649 ?
<ubot5> bug 1691649 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu Cosmic) "xdg-desktop-portal crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691649
<tjaalton> duflu: the trace from the server doesn't say where and why eglMakeCurrent failed..
<duflu> tjaalton, I think I know the bug you're talking about. But are you asking me to do something? :)
<duflu> I'm not affected by that one
<tjaalton> duflu: just saying showing upstream the trace doesn't actually help :)
<duflu> tjaalton, well it's not just for upstream. I like to leave myself and others a link to downstream for next time
<jamesh> seb128: yeah.  The xdg-desktop-portal code itself looks like it should work: so there must be some reason g_dbus_interface_skeleton_export would fail without setting an error
<seb128> those reports might all be from the live session
<seb128> which is a special fs/env, so maybe something is not right for the portal there
<jamesh> there are a bunch of g_return_val_if_fail calls that could be culprits
<seb128> would that show any error in the journal?
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/320147367/JournalErrors.txt doesn't seem to have anything like that
<jamesh> I can see some relevant journal entries in one of the more recent crashes
<seb128> one of the logs has
<seb128> Apr 09 12:16:37 hostname xdg-desktop-por[18168]: cannot open display:
<seb128> Apr 09 12:16:37 hostname systemd[18095]: xdg-desktop-portal-gtk.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<seb128> Apr 09 12:16:37 hostname systemd[18095]: Failed to start Portal service (GTK+/GNOME implementation).
<seb128> Apr 09 12:17:02 hostname xdg-desktop-por[18151]: Failed to create file chooser proxy: Fehler beim Aufruf von StartServiceByName für org.freedesktop.impl.portal.desktop.gtk: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht
<seb128> Apr 09 12:17:02 hostname xdg-desktop-por[18151]: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_set_flags: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_INTERFACE_SKELETON (interface_)' failed
<seb128> Apr 09 12:17:02 hostname xdg-desktop-por[18151]: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<seb128> "dic 20 11:27:56 hostname xdg-desktop-por[8447]: Failed to create file chooser proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.impl.portal.desktop.gtk: Timeout was reached"
<seb128> in another log
<seb128> so yeah, might be the issue
<seb128> unsure why there is no display though?
<seb128> but I guess it could error out cleaning in those cases
 * didrocks was wondering why G-S was segfaulting on dist-upgrade tests… ofc, my bionic VM was set up with 1Gb of RAM… so OOM, session closing…
<seb128> gnome-boxes again? ;)
<seb128> use virtualbox!
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, Trevinho, do you know if gbp import-dsc is supposed to import the proper upstream commits like import-orig does?
<didrocks> seb128: I have no idea, but looking at the man page, it seems to confirms it doesn't even try to find a matching upstream commit
<seb128> is that the gbp-import-dsc manpage you are looking at?
<didrocks> seb128: at least, with the low memory thing, I found some bugs leading to https://imgur.com/a/Ph724Py
<seb128> that has upstream-branch/tag options
<didrocks> seb128: right, I think there is no autodetect, you need to explicitly set those
<Laney> that's probably the upstream/latest branch and the upstream/x.y.z tag
<Laney> I don't know either
<seb128> k
<seb128> well I tried to help Robert yesterday to "fix" the gnome-software Vcs and that was a fail
<Laney> you can probably fix it up after the fact though by git merge 3.30.1 or whatever on upstream/latest, then git merge upstream/latest on ubuntu/master
<seb128> to start it was missing a gbp.conf
<seb128> which made gbp clone fails in fun ways
<seb128> unsure why/how it worked for others who did the previous updates
<seb128> but then import-dsc did import the content but the not the commits
<Laney> haven't touched that one in a while
<seb128> Laney, "Merge made by the 'recursive' strategy." is what it tells me after merging 3.30.2 into upstream/latest
<seb128> diff is empty, status is 85 commits ahead
<seb128> looks fine to me, I pushed, I hope I didn't screen up things more
<seb128> did ubuntu/master as well
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, thx for the help
<jamesh> seb128: some analysis here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal/+bug/1691649/comments/7 -- if it is just live sessions the timeout might just be due to slow IO
<didrocks> yw, sorry to not have been more helpful though
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1691649 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu Cosmic) "xdg-desktop-portal crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, , no it's fine, I could have rfm-ed more, I just don't want to spend some hours this week to dig into documentation while we are release bugs still to work on
<seb128> jamesh, can we easily increase the timeout?
<seb128> jamesh, thx for the detailled comment, what you wrote makes sense
<jamesh> seb128: you were right about the environment looking pretty bare.  That would indicate that it has been started early in the session before many env variables have been exported to the systemd user session
<jamesh> I'm kind of surprised there's no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS though
<jamesh> seb128: I don't see an obvious timeout argument in the called functions, but I'm not sure that would improve matters.
<jamesh> if xdg-desktop-portal is being started because some app wants to use it, we might just punt the timeout to the app
<seb128> well, if the issue on the livecd is that the IO are too slow it might give us a chance to have it working
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, we can always fix the crash then
<seb128> would be nicer if portals were to work on the live session but if they don't in some cases it's not the end of the world
<willcooke> jibel, seb128, anyone who cares: adding "modules_load=vboxvideo" to the kernel options fixes the corrupt screen in vbox issue
<willcooke> via x_nox and t_jaalton
<xnox> tah
<Laney> TIL modules_load
<xnox> Laney, basically that's a cmdline way to setup modules-load.d which is processed by systemd-load-modules most of systemd-* garbage can do kernel cmdline overrides
<Laney> cool
<seb128> willcooke, still sounds like a local workaround and not a solution right?
<Laney> they just uploaded initramfs-tools to do the central thing
<tjaalton> that's for the installer
<tjaalton> post-install boot still needs fixing
<Laney> oic, I thought that was always working
<willcooke> yeah, post install seems to work fine
<willcooke> less the gdm issue
<tjaalton> no it should be racy as well.. but if not then that's fine
<seb128> I see the upload
<seb128> nice
<jamesh> seb128: I've submitted a patch upstream (https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/pull/236).  I'll give them a chance to respond and then look at doing a fix for our package
<jibel> it'd be nice to respin an iso once it's published
<gitbot> flatpak issue (Pull request) 236 in xdg-desktop-portal "desktop-portal: don't attempt to export NULL GDBusInterfaceSkeletons" [Open]
<jamesh> just in case they don't like my fix
<seb128> jamesh, looks good and waiting makes sense, thanks!
<Laney> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1795637/comments/21 if you would like to check that please
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795637 in plymouth (Ubuntu Cosmic) "No login screen when booting Cosmic" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> Laney, I can dig it
<willcooke> Laney, is it in your package graveyard, or do I need to build?
<Laney> ppa linked there
<Laney> if you have the plymouth debug on
<willcooke> ?!?!?  What.  I clicked that link and it opened a patch
<Laney> then you should get the new message "no default splash because we are already inactive" in /var/log/plymouth-debug.log
<Laney> read on
<willcooke> something strange is going on there
<willcooke> the second time I clicked it I got your commetn
<willcooke> Maybe a double clicked
<willcooke> very odd
<willcooke> anyway, understood Laney, will test
<Laney> it's in the text of the comment
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> yeah, I must have clicked that link somehow without realising
<Laney> heh
<willcooke> The breakfast Bloody Mary might have been to strong today
<xnox> muahahhahahhaha
<xnox> that's quite a step up from breakfast burrito
<willcooke> It sets me up for the day
<willcooke> which reminds me, I left some Earl Grey brewing, brb
<willcooke> Treat yo self
<seb128> it's not tea time, it's lunch time!
 * seb128 goes to grab something to eat
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: I think it should load the commits yes. So it did when I was using it in the script
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Ping.
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: I understand it's kind of last minute, and I apologize, but Lubuntu really wants https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice/+merge/356378 in for Cosmic.
<tsimonq2> Is that tbe right merge target?
<tsimonq2> *the
<tsimonq2> Regardless of keeping it in Git, which we can certainly handle, I can also just directly upload to the queue if you want. Up to you.
<willcooke> Laney, sorry to say, I can still recreate the problem
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Hmm, this MP doesn't seem right, but the patch is indeed what we want...
 * didrocks tries to fetch more logs from gdm (using 3.30.1)
<oSoMoN> tsimonq2, looking
<oSoMoN> tsimonq2, that is indeed very late, final freeze is tomorrow
<tsimonq2> oSoMoN: Indeed.
<seb128> Trevinho, hey! k, well it didn't work for some reason, sorted out by a post import merge now so it doesn't matter much
<Laney> willcooke: journal?
<willcooke> Laney, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Fv7FZG94Z/
<willcooke> should I turn on gdm debugging etc etc etc?
<Laney> always
<Laney> is it normal gdm or that patched one?
<Laney> and the plmouth-debug.log would be helpful too
<willcooke> Laney, normal gdm
<willcooke> I did a fresh install and just added your ppa
<willcooke> Shall I add gdm too?
<Laney> nein
<willcooke> k, turned on gdm debugging
<Laney> do the plmouth one too pls
<willcooke> k, added to default grub and updated grub
<didrocks> Laney: when you say you are using nvidia, you are talking about the blob proprietary driver, correct?
<Laney> yeh
<didrocks> ok, so running with Xorg works for you, really weird, unsure why I'm impacted
<didrocks> (I even didn't know that we could run wayland with nvidia, but it seems boots without this issue was running gdm gnome-shell under wayland)
<Laney> yes haven't noticed any problem, sorry :<
<didrocks> Laney: no worry, just to double check: journactl confirms that your gdm gnome-shell is running under xorg?
<Laney> Oct 08 10:32:03 raleigh.local gdm-launch-environment][4082]: GdmSessionWorker: start program: /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session "gnome-session --autostart /usr/share/gdm/greeter/autostart --debug"
<didrocks> ok, thanks for confirming!
 * didrocks is realllllyyyyy puzzled
<willcooke> Laney, hopefully this is more useful: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WxhcNqbJ7Q/
<Laney> thx
<Laney> willcooke: the plmouth log too please
<willcooke> oh, sorry, I thought that went in to the kernel messages
<willcooke> one sec
<Laney> it does but you get
<Laney> Oct 10 13:48:12 test-Inspiron-3137 kernel: plymouthd: 497 output lines suppressed due to ratelimiting
<willcooke> here we are: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DXpW5zYh7J/
<seb128> andyrock, you around about the g-c-c patches?
<seb128> shrug, why is pulling a branch from andyrock which has one extra commit over my local/the origin one triggering a merge :/
<Laney> andyrock's branch doesn't have 6cee6fdf1022f0636d93ff673f4f2622ab2efca8
<seb128> Laney, thx, how did you find that out? (so next time I can figure it out without bothering you/the channel)
<Laney> I looked at the log of both branches
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> if I do "git log ubuntu/master > ubuntu; git log azzar1/ubuntu/master > andyrock; diff -u ubuntu andyrock"
<seb128> there is no - lines
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HPWMZTBR4n/
<Laney> FETCH_HEAD is just andy's branch
<seb128> ah
<seb128> my checkout was behind from one commit
<seb128> I probably did reset HEAD^ one too much
<seb128> Laney, thx
<seb128> andyrock, do you want to rebase on the current content or should I just merge your branch instead of pulling it?
<seb128> I guess both are ok way to bring the change in
<Laney> yep
<Laney> or you can rebase, but then when you push the merge request isn't closed automatically so you have to do that yourself
<seb128> k
<andyrock> seb128: sorry I was out for lunch
<andyrock> you tell me
<seb128> andyrock, how dare you eating!
<seb128> :)
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> andyrock, please pull the missing commit and rebase, I think your git foo are better than mine and it's going to be a 30s job for you :)
<seb128> (let me know if it's more complicated for some reason)
<seb128> also did you have other fixes coming still today?
<andyrock> no other fixes
<andyrock> okok I'll rebase asap
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> seb128: it's just this commit https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=6cee6fdf1022f0636d93ff673f4f2622ab2efca8 ?
<seb128> andyrock, yes
<andyrock> rebased
<andyrock> can you check now?
<seb128> andyrock, better, thx!
<seb128> andyrock, I'm also going to cherry pick 0c1c5570
<seb128> it's an obvious fix, even if we don't have e.u.c spike about it
<andyrock> seb128: yeah
<andyrock> it's very easy to reproduce
<seb128> andyrock, uploaded
<andyrock> thx
<seb128> I ended up with diff I didn't want in 52_region_language.patch and ubuntu-printer-support.patch for whatever gbp reason
<seb128> I'm still struggling to understand the tools :/
<seb128> but they looks simple formatting changes, hopefully nothing wrong
<seb128> woot, thunderbird update in the cosmic queue :)
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> jbicha, hey, there has been some report (eg bug #1796451) that the mozjs/gjs update made gnome-sound-recorder, unsure if that's something you care about but I'm mentionning it in case
<ubot5> bug 1796451 in gjs (Ubuntu) "gjs-console crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_fundamentally_a()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796451
<seb128> did anyone notice/see bug #1797052?
<ubot5> bug 1797052 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus no longer notifies when a new drive has been added" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797052
<jbicha> seb128: oh it crashes when you click Play 😭
<xnox> Laney, willcooke - by the way ubiquity looks hot in yaru
<Laney> I can't claim any credit for that
<Laney> tell didrocks so it can be passed on to the team :>
<didrocks> will surely do! madsrh is the one to congrats on this!
<Laney> willcooke: there's a new plymouth in the ppa toaster, please try it when it comes out?
<Laney> if you still get that "Could not find a primary drm kms device" thing, might ask if Trevinho can have a look instead
<Laney> (this is a different error to the one I've always had)
<willcooke> xnox, 💛 -> didrocks, clobrano et al
<willcooke> Laney, roger roget
<willcooke> r
<willcooke> ppa ready
<willcooke> hm
<willcooke> guess I'm waiting for something to update
<willcooke> here we go
<willcooke> Laney, still broken
<willcooke> where should I be looking for that error, journal?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you better tell marco because it's probably not the same thing I'm trying to fix
 * Laney has had 50-0 success-failure with this patch
<willcooke> Trevinho, need your help with this
<Trevinho> k
<willcooke> Trevinho, you know the story?
<Trevinho> the one triggered by the ssd?
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> dunno about that
<Laney> there's probably not "the" bug
<willcooke> hold on, sit tight - I can't break it now
<willcooke> such is the nature of races, but lemme do some more tests
<Laney> in this one that probably still exists mutter can't find a "primary" drm device to use
<Laney> the one I was fixing with halfline was about the device being found but still claimed by plymouth
<willcooke> Laney, I'm about 10 for 1 so far
<willcooke> Keeping going
<Laney> I guess there's a chance that could be the CanGraphical thing we were looking at before
<Laney> you might want to add ExecStartPre=/bin/loginctl show-seat seat0 to gdm.service
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> I'll do that now
<willcooke> give it another 10 tests
<willcooke> and then I'll turn off all the extra debugging and give it another 10
<Laney> if it is that you'd see CanGraphical=no (vs yes) on a bad boot
<Laney> seb128: that rhythmbox upload, I don't understand it since gnome-shell has Provides: notification-daemon
<willcooke> ha, Laney I was about to declare success, and on 10 of 10 - boom
<Laney> unlucky
<willcooke> $ /bin/loginctl show-seat seat0
<willcooke> Id=seat0
<willcooke> CanMultiSession=yes
<willcooke> CanTTY=yes
<willcooke> CanGraphical=yes
<willcooke> Sessions=
<willcooke> IdleHint=yes
<willcooke> IdleSinceHint=0
<willcooke> IdleSinceHintMonotonic=0
<jbicha> seb128: we need the "v" prefix for upstream-vcs-tag for rhythmbox since that's what upstream does: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/rhythmbox/tags
<Laney> journal pls
<willcooke> hrm, I dont see that in the journal, I wonder if I screwed up
<willcooke> Laney, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmMNstnJ2m/
<willcooke> oh, there is is
<willcooke> line 942
<Laney> yeah, ok, so it's not that bug
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:33 test-Inspiron-3137 gnome-shell[738]: Failed to create backend: Could not find a primary drm kms device
<Laney> OH TREVINHO
<Trevinho> Yes?
<Laney> pls help on that one if you can
<Trevinho> ah, ok... it was just that as I imagined
<Laney> apparently udev is not telling mutter about the devices or something
 * Laney knows not
<Trevinho> I was for sure getting this when also running shell from schroot when it had no access to the proper cgroup, could be that related to gdm not doing things fast enough on that side of things?
<Trevinho> willcooke: so you're getting this quite randomly also right?
<Trevinho> Cause logging isn't really much helping so I need to figure a way to reproduce mhmh
<willcooke> Trevinho, well, it worked for 9 boots, and now I can recreate it on every boot
<willcooke> I tried a combination of rebooting and power off and on
<willcooke> However, I now wonder if logging in to the session before rebooting might affect it
<willcooke> I was just waiting for gdm
<willcooke> then sshing in and rebooting
<Trevinho> willcooke: we might see with a tmux if I can reproduce from there...
<willcooke> Trevinho, I can get it in to the broken state and then try a tmux
<willcooke> ok, suddenly it's reoccurring more frequently
<Trevinho> Ok
<willcooke> brb
<willcooke> k, how do you want to do this?
<willcooke> tmate?
<Trevinho> Yeah
<willcooke> tmate ppa seems broken
<willcooke> snaps to the rescue!
<willcooke> heh, snap doesnt work
<willcooke> trying teleconsole
<bcurtiswx> is this a bug where you can get to login screen but login freezes everything?
<willcooke> bcurtiswx, no, this one doesnt even get to a log in screen
<willcooke> the freezing one sounds like it could be something didrocks was looking at
<willcooke> where cpu went to 100%
<bcurtiswx> yes, sounds familiar. I'll ask him when he's on next ty willcooke
<willcooke> cheers bcurtiswx
<willcooke> Trevinho, here's a journal from when it was broken: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmMNstnJ2m/
<willcooke> but I dont have the x log
<Trevinho> yeah i saw it, but there's embedded xorg log in there
<willcooke> I cant reproduce now
<willcooke> grr
<willcooke> It's certainly better with L_aney's patch
<Trevinho> fixed then :)
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> can we revert that? As having easier to reproduce helps
<willcooke> Trevinho, good idea
<seb128> Laney, hum, k, foundations blamed rhythmbox and update-notifier as what keeps notification-daemon in main, I need to have another look later/tomorrow
<seb128> just walking by the computer now though
<seb128> bbl
<willcooke> Trevinho, ok, broken!
<willcooke> bah, I forgot to enable the extra logging
<willcooke> ok, calling it a day
<willcooke> see you tomorrow
<Laney> Trevinho: Problem with reverting is that if there are multiple bugs you just might get the fixed one sometimes
<Laney> I'd be wary of considering there to be only one problem here
<seb128> jbicha, unsure why you tell me that about rhythmbox? I only did a change to the control file in that upload, no tagging/new version
<jbicha> seb128: I looked at the debdiff instead of the vcs
<seb128> k, well you have commit access so feel free to fix :)
<jbicha> done
<seb128> thx
<rbasak> Laney: do you know anything about https://code.launchpad.net/~illia-v/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+git/ubuntu-wallpapers/+merge/356434 please?
<rbasak> I'm not sure why the submitter added ~canonical-server.
<rbasak> Oh. It might be because "git ubuntu submit" defaults to that. We should probably change that.
<rbasak> But if so, it's nice that git ubuntu submit worked for this person.
<Laney> rbasak: Not without reviewing it properly
<Laney> apart from the functional changes, it seems to want to convert the package's VCS from bzr to the git-ubuntu git branch
<rbasak> We have a "problem" that we're getting the odd MP from a contributor who manages to stumble into the workflow for submitting a git-ubuntu based MP, not knowing it's still experimental. A good problem to have I guess. But it means we're getting some MPs and I want to make sure they get acknowledged or the contributor redirected somehow.
<jbicha> my initial thought is that pybuild would be wrong for that package
<rbasak> Laney: would you mind reviewing it as if it's a sponsorship request please? Or if not, I can post a polite-as-possible message thanking them for the MP and redirecting them to the old sponsorship queue I guess.
<cyphermox> Laney: I'm seeing some weird issue with the new NM + openvpn; if I create a new VPN, and add certificate options (verify name exactly, plus TLS auth), these options are not saved correctly
<Laney> rbasak: Sounds like jbicha wants to
<jbicha> ha
<rbasak> For server packages we can handle them as we've switched to this workflow, but it's not my intention to push it onto other teams.
<Laney> there's a rich history bzr branch for the wallpapers - if we switched to git I'd want to preserve that
<rbasak> I guess we need a better UI that makes it clear for what packages MPs are accepted via git-ubuntu, but I guess that would be in Launchpad and it's probably not worth attempting that right now.
<rbasak> Also git-ubuntu absolutely doesn't make sense for any package where the VCS is maintained somewhere else.
<rbasak> (for Ubuntu)
<Laney> cyphermox: I'm off now, sorry, just wanted to get plymouth uploaded. Feel free to file it, or better than that dig around upstream to see if it's known/fixed.
<rbasak> Having said that it'd be nice for teams to process MPs by rebasing them onto the real VCS, so contributors who don't know team-specific details can submit using only a single process.
<jbicha> I'm not sure if git-ubuntu is helpful much at all for packages that already use their own VCS
<jbicha> for instance, git-ubuntu isn't preserving the VCS commits so a contributor may not be able to see a preferred way of crafting commit messages
<Laney> correct me if I'm wrong, but I think at this point rbasak was more interested in getting the actual change reviewed
<jbicha> yes I can take a look
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> now, washing up awaits me 👋
<jbicha> I think the git-ubuntu commit log encourages grouping too many changes into a single commit :/
<rbasak> jbicha: that's an interesting perspective.
<rbasak> git-ubuntu is designed to be able to preserve VCS commits. The issue is getting them to the importer at the time of import.
<rbasak> Launchpad should have support for ref-based ACLs soon, which will help with this.
<rbasak> I've been thinking about integration with MPs.
<jbicha> this might just be a really bad example then because it was from bzr ??
<cyphermox> Laney: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1797236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797236 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "network-manager openvpn settings not being saved" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> But perhaps another needed source of rich history is from team maintenance VCS.
<rbasak> If git-ubuntu can find a set of commits whose final tree matches the upload exactly, it will use it.
<jbicha> it doesn't read from Salsa yet I guess
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+git/gedit/+ref/ubuntu/devel
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+ref/ubuntu/devel < that one works though
<jbicha> well sort of works
<jbicha> anyway, I haven't used git-ubuntu yet because it hasn't been required for anything I've touched :|
<seb128> cyphermox, is there any chance you can upstream the report? (https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/issues/new)
<seb128> good night desktopers
<jbicha> hmm I guess dh really does want pybuild if we go python3
<jbicha> the last time I touched ubuntu-wallpapers it used native packaging which was easier
<jbicha> local changes detected, the modified files are:
<jbicha>  ubuntu-wallpapers-18.10.2/po/af.po
<jbicha> etc... I wonder how Laney built this package?
<jbicha> oh LP automatic translations updates :(
<jbicha> ok, I just need to bump the version number. it's been a while since I touched one of these packages
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-11
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, I an see that
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> didrocks, en forme ce matin?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, toujours à chasser mon bug gdm par contre
<didrocks> et toi ?
<duflu> Good afternoon didrocks, jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu :)
<jibel> Hi duflu
<jibel> didrocks, ça va bien, toujours à chasser les bugs uefi et de shutdown
<didrocks> pas les plus funs à troubleshooter
<jibel> non et c'est uniquement sur du hw donc pas de snapshot et il faut tout reinstaller à chaque fois
<didrocks> ouais, voilà…
<didrocks> pareil pour moi et gdm, je suis obligé d'aller dans des sessions "cassées" pour debugger
<didrocks> (et uniquement sur ma machine apparemment :/)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> lut didrocks jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> en forme ?
<duflu> Hi seb128, oSoMoN. How goes?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> I'm good, thanks!
<oSoMoN> how are you all?
<seb128> good, full night sleep without interruption ftw!
<seb128> sorry, shouldn't say that in front of you
<oSoMoN> those are the best :)
 * willcooke wonders if T_revinho is actually a vampire 
<willcooke> or at the very least nocturnal
<seb128> night is the best time for quiet hacking right?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> :) morning seb128
<seb128> did he send patches at 3am again?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> 03:51
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<duflu> Morning willcooke. Yeah it was mid-morning here and he was still on IRC, again
<willcooke> heh
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo
<seb128> Trevinho, sleep well man!
<oSoMoN> yo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 didrocks
<Laney> i'm alright, been pruning in the garden this morning 🤘
<Laney> what's up
<didrocks> nice
<duflu> Umm, wutup Laney?
<Laney> certainly not the volume of the clematis
<Laney> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> those things would invade the house if they could
<willcooke> I was going to prune the Buddleia the other day, but the internet told me not to until spring
<willcooke> was a close call, I had the loppers ready to go
<Laney> in the spring I discovered that one of them had gone over the back wall and half way along the neighbour's washing line
<willcooke> true story
<Laney> hah
 * duflu does love the electric pruner. And no I won't do yours...
<Laney> we don't have space for one of those
<Laney> my next acquisition is going to be a few cannas
<Laney> for containers
<willcooke> Gardeners' World had cannas on the other day
<Laney> yep
<Laney> only thing I'm worried about is them being nicked
<Laney> as I'll have them out the front probably /o\
<Laney> that's the south side
<willcooke> hm, tricky
<willcooke> Dont really want great big chains round the pot, because then they will certainly be stolen
<willcooke> also ugly
<seb128> willcooke, are you moderator/Admin on the hub? can you delete the spam posts from https://community.ubuntu.com/u/4bd2/summary ?
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> so,
<willcooke> yes it seems I can
<willcooke> and I just deleted them
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> but I didnt mean to
<willcooke> oh well
<seb128> unsure if we should ban/block that user
<willcooke> problem solved
<willcooke> it was just spam anyway
<seb128> right
<willcooke> can you see if the spam posts are gone too?
<willcooke> I wonder if I need to delete those as well
<seb128> they are
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> woo
 * willcooke <- super cow powers
<seb128> :)
<seb128> Laney, btw did you end up accepting rhythmbox or was it someone else?
<Laney> seb128: not me
<seb128> :(
<Laney> to be fair if I wanted to reject it I should have
<seb128> sorry, I didn't have time to address your comment before it went accepted
<seb128> I'm not sure how component-mismatch deals with provides
<Laney> did it fix the problem?
<seb128> maybe we could have demoted notification-daemon without change to the recommends?
<Laney> I'd have thought so
<Laney> recommending a notification implementation was probably correct
<Laney> it's not a very big deal
<seb128> right
<seb128> well suggest/recommends, depends how much you think notifications are part of the experience
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> it didn't solve it because update-notifier has a similar Recommends
<seb128> let me try to demote n-d and see if component-mismatch complains
<seb128> I'm unsure if there is a "dry" way to try that?
<Laney> where is the problem visible?
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt not there
<seb128> nowhere
<seb128> notification-daemon is in main
<Laney> someone randomly noticed?
<seb128> but we believe it should be in universe
<seb128> it was part of the "has no owner" packages list
<Laney> oh ok
<seb128> foundations worked making sure all packages in main have an owner
<Laney> well kick it out imho
<seb128> right
<Laney> and see if it complains, I don't expect it to but we'll know for sure then
<seb128> just foundations said that rb/u-n needed fixed first
<seb128> but maybe they are wrong/didn't notice the g-s provide
<seb128> right
<seb128> doing that now
<Laney> it's easy to overlook those
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.cosmic/rdepends/notification-daemon/
<seb128> demoted, let's see
<Laney> willcooke: you could probably check vbox today btw, the iso should have the fixed initramfs
<willcooke> Laney, sweet
<willcooke> downloading
<willcooke> I need to test Hyper V as well
 * seb128 does that as well
<willcooke> Windows 10 has ssh and scp built in
<willcooke> neat
<willcooke> Oh, another true story:
<willcooke> I sent my phone away for a new battery.  Before it went I had to install itunes on the windows box to back it up.  So far, so good.  Phone came back yesterday and I had to plug it in to iTunes again to restore the backup.  Only iTunes now won't run.  The machine has done *nothing* since I backed the phone up on Sunday., and suddenly it just doesnt work
<Laney> rls-w10-incoming
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I had to uninstall and reinstall itunes
<willcooke> then it worked
<willcooke> ?!
<willcooke> Computers are a silly thing
<willcooke> That's the end of Story Time for today
<Laney> seb128: c-m is probably right saying that mozjs52 needs demoting btw, not sure if you wanted to do that?
<seb128> why is that in c-m-proposed only?
<seb128> oh, it's not
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg is misleading
<Laney> think the svg only shows the other way
<seb128> right, looks like it
<seb128> I deleted mozjs38 yesterday btw :)
<seb128> back to having only 2 mozjs in the archive
<seb128> Laney, demoting done
<Laney> yeahhh
<Nafallo> willcooke: closed source, not computers in general ;-)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Laney, jibel tjaalton - Today's ISO live session starts on vbox \o/  thank you all
<willcooke> cc xnox ^
<tjaalton> good
<Laney> sick blud
 * didrocks wants some secondary/third opinions on a dist-upgrade potential issue
<didrocks> so, end of last week/start of this week, I was able to reliably trigger this state during dist-ugprade (and once done): https://i.imgur.com/rgEy56h.png
<didrocks> meaning, GNOME Shell unloading icons, missing entries in the menu and so on
<didrocks> (until reboot on cosmic)
<didrocks> but it seems now that the package order/(low memory related? (I was still at 1Gb)) changed
<didrocks> and I can't reproduce it anymore
<didrocks> so unsure if it was the Shell going OOM or package install order triggering a Shell reloading issue
<didrocks> there was a way to workaround: asking the Shell to restart after dist-upgrade
<didrocks> I even have a do-release-upgrade Quirks for this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jV7sXFgknq/
<didrocks> but as ubuntu.css disappears, it's loading default Shell theme (until reboot, again)
<didrocks> and ofc, only works on Xorg
<didrocks> unsure if that worthes pushing the patch (worked, I tested it)
<seb128> didrocks, I read what you wrote but I don't grasp enough what we are talking about to have an opinion
<seb128> is that cosmic to cosmic updates?
<seb128> or bionic to cosmic?
<didrocks> bionic to cosmic
<seb128> that's pre reboot g-s reload, so it would mean reloading the 3.28 from the bionic session so it picks up yaru dynamically before rebooting?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> so as you can see in https://i.imgur.com/rgEy56h.png
<didrocks> we could end up in a situation where there are some icons missing
<didrocks> no more background
<didrocks> and menu entries empty
<didrocks> (that's what I can't reproduce anymore)
<didrocks> one way to workaround it, is to ask G-S to restart after the dist-upgrade
<didrocks> but that loads then default Shell theme (upstream one)
<didrocks> as there is no more ubuntu.css and no pointer to Yaru ofc
<didrocks> so, I have a patch ready for this
<didrocks> but as I can't reproduce it now (seems like the package install order changed since I found issue)
<seb128> but you didn't have enough record about the missing icons issue to know what it was?
<seb128> like .desktop renamed?
<didrocks> I don't know if that worthes it
<seb128> or g-s js being screwed?
<didrocks> sounds like it's only g-s being screwed as it's not only desktop icons that are missing
<didrocks> (and blue background and missing entries…)
<seb128> difficult to say if it's worth it
<seb128> we got no report so far so I wouldn't say it's high importance
<seb128> if it's a side effect of oom I wouldn't bother
<didrocks> no report -> because people don't dist-upgrade yet IMHO
<didrocks> but yeah, no data :(
<didrocks> anyway, we have a patch ready
<Laney> I'd leave it too IMHO
<didrocks> let's keep it somewhere
<didrocks> and revisit
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> just wanted to have your opinions on it as well :)
<Laney> good one to raise
<didrocks> ok, we are all in agreement, good ;)
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> the patch is tested, so if we really need it, it should be quick to push
 * didrocks back on gdm now
<seb128> good luck with gdm
<seb128> I'm going to do some dist-upgrades tests in the afternoon
<seb128> jibel, did you test bionic->cosmic upgrades much? if so what's the status for you, did you ever see the bug Didier was just describing?
<jibel> seb128, not thoroughly. Mostly standard upgrades
<seb128> went fine?
<jibel> yes
<jibel> what is the bug?
<Laney> same for me
<Laney> didrocks described it just above & shared a screenshot
<seb128> jibel, see recent backlog, basically https://i.imgur.com/rgEy56h.png
<jibel> never seen this or a report of a similar issue
<willcooke> jibel, FWIW - Hyper V works fine
<jibel> great
<didrocks> hum, gjs_dumpstack() doesn't give anything… :/
<jibel> didrocks, can you report a bug with ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader ? it's easier to help and try to understand what happened during the upgrade than reading lines of chat on irc
<didrocks> jibel: sure (even if the bug isn't really in ubuntu-release-upgrader)
<didrocks> let me finish current gdm inspection first
<xnox> willcooke, i've changed my mind... i think i hate vbox now, Laney can we back all of those changes out?! =)
<Laney> ❌
<xnox> Laney, this is not Britain's got talent!
<didrocks> jibel: bug #1797353
<ubot5> bug 1797353 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "bionic -> cosmic dist-upgrade ends up with graphical Shell artefacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797353
<Laney> xnox: heh
<Laney> is there an actual problem?
<xnox> nah, banter.
<xnox> i do not like the "FOO is ready" notifications that appear in gnome-shell
<xnox> but i don't know if it's gnome-shell problem, or my upgraded systems, or individual apps
<Laney> focus stealing prevention stuff
<Laney> doesn't work as well as we might like
<willcooke> on the list for next cycle
<willcooke> erm
<willcooke> well, we talked about it at least
<Laney> it is definitely well known
<Trevinho> Ahaha seb128 ¦ willcooke, morning 😅
<oSoMoN> good afterning Trevinho
<willcooke> hey Trevinho
<willcooke> Trevinho, you can't have had enough sleep yet
<willcooke> go back to bed
<Trevinho> Naaa... I woke up without alarm. Don't need that 😅
<Trevinho> saw the logs. going to study them
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Laney> having fun?
<Trevinho> Laney: ciao Iano Lano!
<Trevinho> Mh kind of...
<Laney> Mark Trevor in the house
<willcooke> lol
<Trevinho> 😂
<Trevinho> willcooke: do you also have the full logs for the broken and working logins?
<willcooke> I can get them
<willcooke> Trevinho, you want with all the gdm extra debugging  and plymouth debugging etc etc?
<willcooke> and do you want me to apply laneys patch and try and recreate
<willcooke> I should probably do that first, since you dont want to be looking for a problem which is already solved
<Trevinho> willcooke: full boot's journalctl , to have some context on those.
<willcooke> k, stand by
<Trevinho> as the logs you sent me in both working and unworking mode the tool is actually working fine
<Trevinho> and so should do mutter, but it doesn't for some reason....
<Trevinho> a very race racey
<Trevinho> racey race racey
<willcooke> Trevinho, here is a working boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BjGNP7dhQd/
<willcooke> racey mcraceface
<Laney> that one worked?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Laney> Oct 11 12:24:42 test-Inspiron-3137 gnome-shell[742]: Failed to create backend: Could not find a primary drm kms device
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> I probably "fixed" it and logged in at some point this morning
<willcooke> ok, that can be a broken one
<willcooke> trying to get a working boot now
<Trevinho> Laney: that could go through X then
<Laney> why does it ever fail if X fallback works?
<Laney> your bug, I'll step away :P
<Trevinho> eh, that's the enigma
<Trevinho> Even because the tool I hacked (based on what mutter does) always seem to find the very same thing:
<Trevinho> Oct 11 12:24:46 test-Inspiron-3137 gnome-gpu-paths.desktop[1047]: Found GPUs 0x5640a64dd200, size 1
<Laney> mutter build with some debugging in that get_gpu_paths function?
<Trevinho> yeah, I wanted to avoid that so I recreated it separately, but that seem to work all the times.
<Trevinho> but there's probably no other way now
<Laney> :<
<Trevinho> i'm also quite sure that adding some printing makes things slow enough to make it happen less xD
<Trevinho> question is also why X doesn't work in this case
<Laney> needs drm device too no?
<Trevinho> yeah, but from logging it seems to find it
<willcooke> Trevinho, working boot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v3zZGBMJqv/
<andyrock> Trevinho: do you mind adding this to the next gnome-shell release https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/c17ba90209efa31b63df7c64a373c093eb33cca5 ?
<Trevinho> ACK
<andyrock> it has already been merged in master and 3.30 branches but not in the 3.30.1  release
<andyrock> also it needs to be cherry-picked in bionic too
<Laney> Trevinho: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmMNstnJ2m/ <- that was a failed one from last night
<Laney> it doesn't have your tool in it, but
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 gdm-launch-environment][807]: pam_systemd(gdm-launch-environment:session): Failed to create session: Start job for unit user-123.slice failed with 'canceled'
<Laney> well:
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 systemd-logind[466]: New session c2 of user gdm.
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 systemd[640]: Stopped Pending report trigger for Ubuntu Report.
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 systemd[640]: Closed D-Bus User Message Bus Socket.
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 systemd[640]: Reached target Shutdown.
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 systemd[640]: Starting Exit the Session...
<Laney> Oct 10 17:34:34 test-Inspiron-3137 gdm-launch-environment][807]: pam_systemd(gdm-launch-environment:session): Failed to create session: Start job for unit user-123.slice failed with 'canceled'
<Laney> and if you look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v3zZGBMJqv/ good one, the order is different
<bcurtiswx> didrocks: are you working on a bug where you can boot to a login screen but once you login it freezes and you need a hard reset ?
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: does that happen every time?
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: hi! yes it does
<bcurtiswx> i can go into recovery and it works as expected
<jbicha> often that's because you have some gnome-shell extensions that aren't compatible
<bcurtiswx> interesting, i don't recall adding any. Is there a way to purge all them?
<jbicha> try moving ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/ somewhere else and see if that helps you log in
<bcurtiswx> sure, brb
<bcurtiswx> jbicha: nope
<bcurtiswx> ty though
<seb128> bcurtiswx, does it go away if you downgrade gdm to 3.30? do you use non-wayland either by config or by using the nvidia binary drivers?
<bcurtiswx> seb128: i know it's NVIDIA, and i was the same with 3.30 iirc
<bcurtiswx> it*
<seb128> k, not the same as Didier then
<seb128> his in new in .1
<seb128> gdm using 100% cpu and making things very sloooow
<bcurtiswx> i'll go test 3.30 just in case my brain isn't right. is there a quick command for that, im still a bit rusty
<bcurtiswx> ah google found it :)
<bcurtiswx> hmm maybe not as easy as that.. 3.30 isn't available
<seb128> bcurtiswx, k, pro typehttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+changelog
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+changelog
<seb128> click the version you want, e.g https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+changelog
<seb128> then click the arch, e.g amd64
<seb128> then
<seb128> wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/3.30.0-0ubuntu2/+build/15337152/+files/libgdm1_3.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/3.30.0-0ubuntu2/+build/15337152/+files/gdm3_3.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/3.30.0-0ubuntu2/+build/15337152/+files/gir1.2-gdm-1.0_3.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<seb128> then dpkg -iO *.deb
<seb128> well, assuming you don't dev for GNOME and don't have the -dev installed
<seb128> or you want to wget that as well
<bcurtiswx> OK, so just wget everything and dpkg -iO it all
<bcurtiswx> ty
<Laney> wget -r -np --accept '*deb' <the amd64 page with .deb links>
<Laney> if you don't mind downloading them all, less copy and pasting :-)
<bcurtiswx> well seb128 it is just 3.30.1 as i didn't freeze this time
<bcurtiswx> i can provide didrocks with logs if he wants them
<seb128> k, good!
<seb128> didrocks, you are not alone :)
<Laney> try installing 3.30.1 and removing /lib/udev/rules.d/61-gdm.rules
<Laney> if that fixes it, probably the same thing
<bcurtiswx> ok
<Laney> assuming you didn't set WaylandEnabled=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf that is
<bcurtiswx> Laney: confirmed, same thing
<Laney> grand
<Laney> you guys should find out if you have the same card
<Laney> or if it's more widespread
<bcurtiswx> using 390.87 with a GeForce GTX 970
<seb128> Laney, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html , britney doesn't seem happy with the provide? :/ (well it picks up on libnotify, but same situation)
<jbicha> seb128: I think the underlying problem is that germinate doesn't handle that situation very well
<jbicha> it was a pain to get xterm out of main
<jbicha> notification-daemon is still on today's cosmic iso
<seb128> right, I demoted it this morning to see
<seb128> L_aney though the gnome-shell Provides might be enough
<seb128> I wonder if making libnotify recommends "notification-daemon | gnome-shell" would be enough to make component mismatch not complain (and if it's the right change)
<jbicha> I had to add gnome-terminal first in the list for http://ubuntudiff.debian.net/?query=-FPackage+xinit
<jbicha> germinate didn't seem to care that we were already seeding gnome-terminal :(
<seb128> there is no actual problem though, it's only the reporting which looks buggy
<seb128> which the r-t might not like though...
<jbicha> yeah, demoting xterm was important because I didn't want its .desktop cluttering the Activities Overview
<seb128> well, notification-daemon is demoted now, it's just reported on component-mismatch (wrongly)
<seb128> so technically there is no archive problem, just buggy reporting
<jbicha> it's on component mismatches because n-d is still on the iso
<jbicha> or maybe component-mismatches and germinate do about the same wrong thing :)
<seb128> I think you have it backward
<seb128> Source and binary movements to main (unsubscribed)
<seb128> notification-daemon: notification-daemon
<seb128> [Reverse-Recommends: libnotify4 (MAIN)]
<seb128> it's listed because libnotify is on the ISO/main
<seb128> and recommends n-d
<seb128> and component-mismatch doesn't understand that a provides matches that requirement
<seb128> or at least I think that's the pb?
<willcooke> Trevinho, Laney - dont know if this is related, or just me, but I've just noticed that when i get a working session, I can't switch vts
<seb128> willcooke, did you try to configure a vpn on a new install to confirm the bug from cyphermox?
<seb128> cyphermox, did you manage to report the pb upstream btw?
<cyphermox> yes, and they provided a patch
<cyphermox> Laney says it works, here it doesn't seem to
<seb128> :(
<willcooke> seb128, cyphermox was this openvpn?
<willcooke> or any
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have the reference to the bug/fix?
<seb128> Laney, want me to backport a fix so you can be the one reviewing in the queue?
<willcooke> seb128, cyphermox have just connected to a PPTP VPN
<cyphermox> not pptp, openvpn
<willcooke> bug #?
<seb128> willcooke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1797236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797236 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "network-manager openvpn settings not being saved" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> although DNS now seems broken
<seb128> but I can't find the upstream reference
<seb128> not the discussion on the IRC log of that channel or devel/r-t
<seb128> shrug, why are those info in the bug :(
<seb128> not->nor
<willcooke> Trevinho, correction - I can switch vts but its very very very slow
<willcooke> and gnome shell is using 100% CPUO
<willcooke> *CPU
<willcooke> and xwayland, which is odd
<seb128> willcooke, well, unping for now about VPN until cyphermox or Laney can shared the bug/commit reference, unsure where they had the discussion I can't find a record
<willcooke> seb128, I'm trying an openvon now anyway
<seb128> thx
<willcooke> I'm also concerned that when I disconnected the PPTP VPN I lost DNS
<willcooke> ffs
<willcooke> jibel, could you help test the vpn situation too? ^
<willcooke> I can give you PPTP creds if you need some
<jibel> willcooke, sure
<willcooke> merci
<cyphermox> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-openvpn/commit/a41d93ee654cb77ba117c648006abce5654a053c
<cyphermox> ^ but that doesn't allow me to correctly save TLS Auth properties still; so some VPNs just can't work at all
<cyphermox> Laney reported it was working for him
<cyphermox> so *shrugs*
<willcooke> cyphermox, are you using the Canonical VPN as an example?
<cyphermox> yes
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> I think Till had a problem with that too
<willcooke> I'll email him
<seb128> cyphermox, thx
<seb128> willcooke, the pb from Till was another one which we fixed and he confirmed the fix was working
<seb128> it was a button not getting enabled in g-c-c
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> right
<seb128> well, we should get that fix ^ anyway, it's a step in the right direction
<willcooke> yeah
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> if it's buggy seems a bit pointless
<Laney> that bug could equally be SRUed
<seb128> Laney, Mahtieu said it was working for you
<Laney> but not him
<seb128> so it's not pointless, if it makes things work for some :)
<Laney> as you wish, you have my opinion on it
<seb128> we install that plugin by default started this cycle, it feels like a fail if it's not working until you install SRUs
<Laney> I don't agree that taking time to SRU properly working fixes is any kind of failure at all
<seb128> or we should remove the mention from the release note/hope reviewers don't test that feature
<Laney> but I think I say something like this every cycle
<seb128> I'm not arguing that we should land a workaround or bad fix
<seb128> but if upstream has an obvious invalid-use fix it's still early enough to include it imho
<seb128> I don't like memory corruptions, and it's still good to have one less
<seb128> even if that's not the problem Mathieu is having
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> that's my position
<seb128> discussed enough, let's move back to fixing things
<seb128> thx for the input Laney
<willcooke> cyphermox, how can I debug a DNS issue.  When I disconnect the PPTP VPN DNS stops working.  My guess is that it's still looking at the VPN's DNS
<cyphermox> willcooke: networkctl output, pretty much
<willcooke> networkctl says its not running
<willcooke> nmcli shows the dns as the correct one on my LAN
<willcooke> what is it on the local machine which is doing DNS lookups?
<willcooke> like, resolve conf points at 127.0.0.1
<willcooke> systemd-resolve --status shows the correct dns server
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile] (rev a1)
<didrocks> so not the same
<didrocks> Laney: do you plan to do a gdm upload? I remember you have a rls bug against it, correct?
<didrocks> just to know if I just stage the change or upload as well
<Laney> didrocks: no I don't have anything in plymouth
<Laney> in gdm*, it was in plymouth
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I'll upload right away then
<Laney> makes sense
<didrocks> thx ;)
<bcurtiswx> OK didrocks. If I can help with any logs, let me know.
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: right now, we are just going (in aggreement with upstream) removing the nvidia from wayland blacklist
<didrocks> as I can reproduce it here easily (unfortunately :p) I don't think I'll need more logs, but will do if anything needed!
<bcurtiswx> 👍
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: do you mind just filing your nvidia card specs on bug #1797355?
<ubot5> bug 1797355 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Once logged in, GDM Shell process CPU usage spiking at 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797355
<bcurtiswx> after my lunch i'd be happy to, bbl
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+snap/gnome-calculator
<kenvandine> ricotz: I heard jbicha  bumped the gtksourceview requirement.  I'm traveling on holiday now without a computer, so can't fix it this week.
<willcooke> seb128, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1797415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797415 in systemd (Ubuntu) "DNS stops working when disconnecting PPTP VPN on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<ricotz> kenvandine, I see, enjoy your holiday
<kenvandine> ricotz: thanks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can I help with the gnome-calculator issue?
<oSoMoN> looking at what the build failure is
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: probably, I think a backport needs to be updated
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, jbicha bumped a build requirement in master
<kenvandine> The failure is in our automatic build of our git mirror
<jbicha> my guess is that you just need to build cosmic's gtksourceview4 in your ppa
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: actually, just turn off the automatic building
<jbicha> oSoMoN: ^
<jbicha> good idea :)
<kenvandine> We never promote that version anyway
<kenvandine> We only promote the tagged versions
<oSoMoN> ack, I turned off the automatic builds
<kenvandine> Thanks
<oSoMoN> shall I try backporting gtksourceview4 to xenial?
<kenvandine> I'll need to bump that in the PPA before 3.32
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, nah... Not right now
<oSoMoN> ok
<kenvandine> Build snap will solve it :-)
<kenvandine> Thanks, I'm going back to being on holiday :-)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, enjoy!
<seb128> willcooke, k
<Laney> huh, it got late
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> guess cosmic is finished tho, happy final freeze ;-)
<willcooke> heh
<Laney> well not quite, 2h45 left
<willcooke> hear that Trevinho?
<willcooke> ;D
<Trevinho> yeah :P
<willcooke> Trevinho, those extra logs any use?
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, still trying to figure out a pattern :/
<willcooke> Trevinho, did you see my comment about not be able to switch vts earlier?  Looks like xwayland was crashing(?!?) that cause the slow down
<Trevinho> yes...
<Trevinho> that's when it boots fine, right?
<willcooke> let me test is again
<willcooke> ok, booted in to a working gdm
<Trevinho> is it x11 or wayland?
<Trevinho> as on x11 ofc there shouln't be that
<Trevinho> `sudo strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-shell)/environ | grep XDG_SESSION_TYPE` from ssh should give you that
<willcooke> k, thats in Wayland it seems
<willcooke> now I will try and switch vt
<willcooke> yup - I can't
<willcooke> however, gdm is still responsive
<willcooke> so maybe that's a feature?
<Trevinho> in theory it should stop it and start again on switch
<willcooke> logged in ok
<willcooke> switching back to 1
<willcooke> it starts
<willcooke> but I can use the usual trick to find out if its x or wayland
<willcooke> sudo strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-shell)/environ | grep XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<willcooke> strings: Warning: '/proc/2190' is a directory
<willcooke> strings: '1739/environ': No such file
<willcooke> looking at ps
<Trevinho> ah, lloks there are two isntances running
<Trevinho> get the id from ps
<Trevinho> although is weird
<willcooke> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2NZPP49f52/
<willcooke> thats the PS output ^
<willcooke> I can switch vts fine
<willcooke> and no xwayland crash
<Trevinho> `2190` should be there
<willcooke> so that might have been a red herring
<bcurtiswx> is it respawning, causing there to appear to be two ?
<willcooke> $ sudo strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-shell)/environ | grep XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<willcooke> XDG_SESSION_TYPE=x11
<Trevinho> mh ok
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> it's when I switch to vt1, then vt2 is still running
<willcooke> where my session is
<willcooke> when I switch back to 2, the proper session, and gdm shuts down again...
<willcooke> then the strings thing works
<Trevinho> for the two failed logs you sent me (both x11 and wayland) you didn't save the journalctl, right?
<Trevinho> as you sent me the procs, but not journalctl so not sure what was making it fail
<willcooke> ok, let me fix up a script to do this for me
<willcooke> and then I will send you a few good and bad logs
<Trevinho> good... add both envs and stuff, but even full journalctl please
<willcooke> "both envs"?
<Trevinho> sudo strings /proc/$(pgrep -U gdm -x gnome-shell)/environ | grep XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<willcooke> ah right
<Trevinho> let me also try if a clean installation here triggers it...
<willcooke> that pgrep -U gdm ..... isnt returning anything
<willcooke> I could just look at the pid for gdm3 right?
<willcooke> oh, ignore
<willcooke> I undersatnd now
<Trevinho> should be the same that just filter on user, in case there are multiple instances
<Trevinho> but shouldn't be an issue in this case as there is only one
<willcooke> Trevinho, ok, script is working
<willcooke> I'll do a few boots until I catch at least 3 broken ones
<Trevinho> k good thanks
<Trevinho> mh, my udev seems fast enough, can't reproduce this... :(
<willcooke> Suddenly I cant either
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> ok, I'm going to give it the magic "10 more boots and I'll declare it fixed" thing
<willcooke> ok, something different is going on now
<willcooke> before I would get the cursor and that was an indication that it was not goiong to work
<willcooke> now I get the cursor, and a few seconds later the mouse appears and it works
<Trevinho> yeah, so as normal...
<Trevinho> while before was like blinking right?
<willcooke> yeah exactly
<Trevinho> as per the retries..
<willcooke> (I think I might have done an upgrade on this box earlier,.... )
<Trevinho> laney's patch is already in?
<willcooke> I wonder
<Trevinho> as one thing I noticed was that in the previous logging there where cases where gdm was starting gnome-session when logind wasn't grahical yet. While we should wait for that.
<willcooke> I'm going to try silly stuff now, like booting without the ethernet cable in
<oSoMoN> going offline for a long week-end, happy final freeze and have a good week-end desktoppers!
<willcooke> Trevinho, right I'm 20 for no fails
<willcooke> I think it might be EOD
<willcooke> Because tomorrow it will break again
<seb128> Laney, thx for the vpn upload, sorry about the assignment, cyphermo_x said here that you had tried a patch was resolving the issue for you but not him so I though you had a fix that was confirmed to be working for the issue you reproduced
<willcooke> question:  why is the version mentioned in that patch 1.8, when we're shippnig 1.12
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> becuase it's the openvpn bit that is version 1.8 not n-m
<willcooke> thanks me
<willcooke> I am tired
<willcooke> Right.  vbox is fixed.  This gdm thing I now can recreate
<willcooke> I've logged a bug for the pptp dns thing
<willcooke> the n-m security issue from last night is all OK
<willcooke> The screenshots for the new hyper v image are done
<willcooke> firefox esr notice is going out tomorrow
<Trevinho> willcooke: well I really hope it was related to the fact that some pieces where not updated, as a part than waiting what laney already did I wouldn't have much other idea
<Trevinho> willcooke: monitor what the scripts output in case
<willcooke> Trevinho, if it's just me left that can sometimes reproduce it, I think we should probably give up.
<willcooke> There are more important things for you to spend your time on than chasing a maybe imaginary bug
<willcooke> I'll keep trying
<willcooke> but not today
<Trevinho> not imaginary for sure, just quite hard to debug seen the fact there's not a clear pattern, other than waiting udev, as should be done now
<willcooke> edit: Right.  vbox is fixed.  This gdm thing I now can recreate -< *CAN NOT*
<willcooke> Remember I was asking about monitors back in July.
<willcooke> The one I wanted, the Dell U2414H, was 160 quid, now 205 quid.
<willcooke> gr
<Trevinho> I?ve to leave, dinner time. I guess we have still work for quick SRUs
<willcooke> see you Trevinho
<willcooke> that'll do for today.  night all
<Laney> seb128: no worries, I figured after all since you made me think about it again that I'd try to reproduce in a VM :P
<Laney> recording screencasts is quite fun
<Laney> Trevinho: that CanGraphical thing is a red herring, stop thinking about that
<Laney> the plymouth fix is indeed
<Laney> in
<Laney> well, you can verify CanGraphical by putting loginctl show-seat seat0 in ExecStartPre but we already had lots of cases where this was 'yes' and the bug still happened
<Laney> I think we got excited because it seemed to be in a similar area, but it's actually not what you're looking for here
<Trevinho> Laney: is wrong to set is as start pre. Has to be launched by gnome session. Anyway, will has logs with that (my tool was checking that too). I can show them later
<Laney> Trevinho: why?
<Laney> you're speculating that it goes yes -> no in that tiny window?
<Trevinho> Laney: see this log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4PMxt24K6/
<Trevinho> grep for gpu-paths.desktop[
<Trevinho> for checking gpu we need to have the systemd session name up, and use it for taking control if needed, but well... as you can see sometimes it was not ready. that's why wayland not always work. and sometimes the x11 fallback works otherwise doesn't.
<Trevinho> what happened is sometimes uses wayland sometimes x11. sometimes none of them.
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p7vGPdVndC/
<Laney> there's a log from the MR
<Laney> Oct 08 13:55:32 test-Inspiron-3137 gdm3[591]: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: creating seat proxy for seat 'seat0' with path '/org/freedesktop/login1/seat/seat0'
<Laney> Oct 08 13:55:32 test-Inspiron-3137 gdm3[591]: GdmLocalDisplayFactory: wayland login display for seat seat0 requested
<Laney> that means that sd_seat_can_graphical() returned TRUE
<Laney> then: Oct 08 13:55:33 test-Inspiron-3137 gnome-shell[739]: Failed to create backend: Could not find a primary drm kms device
 * Laney gtg
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, the g-s error is actually the same codepath of the tool
<Trevinho> Laney: https://gist.github.com/3v1n0/3e149eb7e21f166ccee1700f313ce1dc
<kyrofa> Hey kenvandine, you around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-12
<didrocks> good morning
<readlnh> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey readlnh, salut jibel
<duflu> Hi didrocks, readlnh, jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> duflu: did you get anywhere on the grub delay issue ?
<duflu> didrocks, foundations own it now and it seems to be a bionic regression-update so considered even more important
<duflu> Whether they fix it this cycle, I don't know. I'm not pushing...
<duflu> didrocks, oh, foundations In Progres 8h ago
<didrocks> duflu: gotcha :)
<duflu> Turns out I was not subscribed because I wasn't the original reporter
<didrocks> well, as long as it's handled in some way…
<didrocks> new thunderbird has the fix for emoji in email titles to not take 20% of the screen \o/
<duflu> \o/
<clobrano> good morning all :)
<didrocks> hey clobrano! Happy Friday
<clobrano> hey didrocks , comment ça va? :)
<didrocks> clobrano: bene bene ;) and you?
<clobrano> didrocks: :) I'm fine thanks
<jibel> Trevinho, hi, why is bug 1794280 set to "won't fix" for gdm?
<ubot5> bug 1794280 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280
<jibel> last comment from Will suggests there is something related to gdm
<willcooke> morning gang.  I wonder what surprises await us today
<willcooke> No ISO today
<duflu> Morning willcooke
 * duflu looks
<duflu> Hmm, yes. Although that doesn't bother me because it took all night to download yesterday's ISO
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> hello co-conspirators, what evil can we do today?
<willcooke> morning didrocks, happy friday
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> Laney, are you in London all next week?
<Laney> not friday
<willcooke> but Monday onwards
<Laney> beer fest innit
<Laney> yes
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> depending on what happens with this race condition, I might see you
<willcooke> on Monday
<willcooke> otherwise Weds
<didrocks> morning Laney
<sil2100> willcooke: oh, you'll be joining us as well? Sweet!
<Laney> O_O
<willcooke> sil2100, someone's got to be in charge of getting pizza
<duflu> willcooke, which race? Didn't yours get fix released last night?
<willcooke> duflu, I stopped being able to reproduce it yesterday
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> and after a lot of faffing about I gave up
<willcooke> but I'm trying again today
<duflu> Sheet
<willcooke> hey  seb128
<duflu> Morning seb128
<Laney> yo
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> how is the desktop gang today?
<willcooke> chillin'
<Laney> still full of pizza from last nite
<willcooke> little be of illin'
<seb128> yummy :)
<Laney> the pub has an arrangement with a pizza place
<willcooke> duflu, do you have access to a PPTP VPN?
<Laney> you text them your order and you can have it in there
<willcooke> sweeeeeeeet
<duflu> willcooke, I don't know, also what that is
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<seb128> willcooke, is your "disconnect from pptp-vpn screws up dns" reproducible or was it a one time issue?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah
<willcooke> Oh oh oh oh.  Guess what...
<willcooke> it's baaaaaack
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, was your "yeah" meaning it's reproducible or a one time?
<Laney>  gdm3 | 3.30.1-1ubuntu2       | cosmic-proposed         | s390x
<Laney> seb128: can you remove that pls
<Laney> we forgot to add the gjs build-dep in ubuntu2
<willcooke> oh, sorry seb128 - it's reproduceable on a VM and real hardwar - but I'm using the same VPN, so could be my condif
<willcooke> config
<seb128> Laney, the other binaries as well or only gdm3?
<seb128> willcooke, well, even if it's only some VPN configs, that remains a bug
<Laney> seb128: all the arch specific binaries
<seb128> did you figure out was is wrong exactly?
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> thx
<seb128> didrocks, reading that gdm changelog, wasn't the idea/problem that wayland fails to work with the nvidia driver on some configs? upstream gave up on fixing the problem that we went with a workaround?
<willcooke> seb128, @ DNS bug.  Yeah, fair.  Restarting resolved fixes it, so I've tried logged it as a systemd bug ;)
<seb128> willcooke, sounds like a good bug to get fixed but not important enough to be a release targetted one, right? I still wonder what goes wrong, you said the DNS config was correct ... maybe resolved getting confusing or something?
<willcooke> I agree, not a rls blocker
<didrocks> seb128: it's an issue on wayland gdm starting a wayland xorg user session
<didrocks> sorry
<seb128> "wayland xorg user session"
<seb128> wdym?
<didrocks> starting a wayland user session
<seb128> ah, you use wayland for your user session?
<didrocks> it's not an issue, apparently, if we start a xorg user session
<didrocks> no
<seb128> ah, you mean nvidia
<didrocks> right, the reason why they blacklisted it
<Laney> they disabled it because glx doesn't work properly even if the session itself will
<seb128> so it means users on nvidia binary driver that pick wayland session are going to get a non working login?
<didrocks> as they have today on bionic
<seb128> we are speaking about cosmic no?
<didrocks> right
 * seb128 is getting confused
<seb128> what has bionic to do with it now?
<didrocks> but we are talking about regressino vs non regression
<seb128> I was rather trying to figure out fix vs workaround
<didrocks> the fix isn't going to come on time
<didrocks> so, the question is:
<seb128> I'm not arguing that the workaround/going back to the old state is wrong
<seb128> k
<seb128> well no question then
<seb128> if the fix is not possible
<didrocks> right, it's the less evil path
<seb128> did we give up on being able to fix that?
<didrocks> and as told in the changelog and patch, this solution was acked by upstream
<didrocks> I don't think we will be able to, on our side, we rely on upstream
<seb128> do they know what the issue is and it's hard to fix?
<seb128> or just ENOCLUE atm?
<didrocks> I did some tests with initial ideas
<didrocks> but it creates even more issues
<didrocks> like flicker boots
<seb128> or they are too busy to work on it?
<didrocks> sessionc rashing
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> you should join #gnome-shell :p
<jibel> willcooke, there is a new iso, published 30 min ago
<didrocks> but basically, it will be a lot of poking from what I understood, and non trivial changes
<jibel> and I can still reproduce the gdm bug on hw
<didrocks> which is why I decided, after checking with them, to go to the safest path
<didrocks> meaning "no regression if you compare to bionic"
<seb128> didrocks, I joined #gdm, wrong pick :)
<didrocks> as the issue was then GNOME Shell related, we continued there yesterday
<didrocks> and did some tests on a branch, but yeah, it even created more issues than it solved
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, good choice, I jsut did see any discussing on #ubuntu-desktop about the solution yesterday so the upload came a bit as a surprise
<seb128> it makes sense now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for poking and pushing/working with upstream :)
<seb128> didn't see*
<didrocks> yw! :)
<didrocks> at least, I wanted their blessing on the workaround, that's why I mentioned it in the changelog as well
<seb128> right
<didrocks> I guess they will have more feedbacks when fedora users start to upgrade
<didrocks> as in few days, we already have 2 people, with different cards, on a pre-released ubuntu version
<didrocks> I guess maybe that will help getting that prioritized
<didrocks> btw, we know why GNOME Shell exits
<didrocks> (invalid drawing context due to nvidia driver)
<didrocks> the Shell behavior is just "restart" in that case, without any threshold
<seb128> right
<seb128> we need systemd user session to be able to do better things
<seb128> and maybe a xfailsafe mode again
<seb128> futur wishlish items
<didrocks> yeah, that might help
<didrocks> tearing down Xorg though is a complicated story apparently
<willcooke> jibel, thx
<didrocks> ah, also a side effect for people fallbacked to Xorg is that Xorg + GNOME Shell process will stay up
<didrocks> so the memory gain on having gdm GNOME Shell stopped once logged in doesn't apply in that case
 * seb128 still believes that we should have stayed with lightdm
<seb128> but I lost that argument :(
<willcooke> Trevinho, here's 11megs of logs: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tTpZYe_cQs14qdRNJUhGNH3hdHam2xum/view?usp=sharing
<Laney> jibel: what hw are you using for that? inspiron 11 too?
<Trevinho> His
<Trevinho> Hi*
<willcooke> hi Trevinho
<didrocks> morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> jibel: mhmh.. In the contextes I was testing was all more related to lower level issues. Like FB more than gdm itself
<Trevinho> Morning willcooke and didrocks
<seb128> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> ... and seb128 :-)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> jamesh, hey, do you think you could nudge alex to comment on that portal fix? would be better to get the fix uploaded today to cosmic if possible
<seb128> it's getting late
<jamesh> seb128: I'll ping him about it.  If we don't get a response, we can merge the patch as is
<seb128> jamesh, thx
<jibel> Laney, inspiron 15
<Laney> nod
<Laney> rls note: do not use dell inspirons (except this one laney has which is fine)
<willcooke> :)
<jamesh> seb128: Alex has merged my fix as is: https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/pull/236.  He also suggested a couple of document-portal crash fixes from 1.0.3 we might want to include if we backport
<gitbot> flatpak issue (Pull request) 236 in xdg-desktop-portal "desktop-portal: don't attempt to export NULL GDBusInterfaceSkeletons" [Closed]
<seb128> jamesh, ah, nice, do you want/can you handle that backport today still? If not I can do it if you want
<seb128> jamesh, for the other fixes unsure how important they are, we are supposed to focus on/land only release targetted fix now
<seb128> jamesh, I would probably delay the other fixes to a SRU, unless they are trivial/make sense to backport as well
<seb128> (the segfault is probably worth trying to get fixed on the iso since it impacts the live session, apport triggering there makes for a slower systemd/prompt annoyance)
<seb128> k, moving location, going to eat to a place next week and work during lunch today, bbiab
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, you have a stack of cards "in review" in the 18.10 board, could you update them as fit and move them to the next cycle board if you don't plan to land those changes in cosmic now
<seb128> some probably make more sense for d now
<andyrock> seb128: kk I'll take a look before eow
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<seb128> andyrock, I somewhat lost track, but what's the stack of the osk fixes that Carlos was supposed to review/help landing in 3.30?
<seb128> did they end up being fixed or still ongoing work?
<andyrock> seb128: I asked him to review it several times, every time he tells me that he's going to take a look
<seb128> k
<andyrock> we could SRU it after C is released
<andyrock> OSK is broken in several ways in Xorg
<andyrock> and in Bionic as well
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's too late for the release now and not critical to the ISO
<andyrock> this is what happens when upstream has no test infrastructure
<seb128> I'm going to nag him nicely about the reviewing, can you give me the url for those waiting for him?
<seb128> yeah :/
<andyrock> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/162
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 162 in mutter "clutter/x11: Implement keycode remap to keysyms on virtual key devices" [1. Bug, 5. Input, Opened]
<andyrock> it looks like I need to rebase the changes
<seb128> k
<jamesh> seb128: hi.  I'm not going to be able to get to the x-d-p backport today.  I've left the info about the patches on the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal/+bug/1691649/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1691649 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu Cosmic) "xdg-desktop-portal crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> jamesh, k, no worry, thx! And enjoy the weekend :)
<jamesh> you too!
<seb128> thx
<seb128> Laney, ^ from a r-t member perspective do you have an opinion on whether including the other fixes listed in that comment?
<Laney> the rule for me is: after final freeze I prefer not to upload stuff unless it's important for the ISO, if it can be SRUed then assume that's the way to go
<Laney> people can argue on borderline cases if they want
<seb128> Laney, right, my point earlier was that having a service segfaulting/triggering apport on the live session (which is what the main portal bug/fix is about) add IO pressure on the live session which is already slow on that side so worth having on the ISO
<seb128> unsure how much you are agree with that
<seb128> so assuming we want that fix on the ISO and do an upload, do you prefer having only one fix or take the opportunity to bundle the other ones?
<andyrock> seb128: rebased
<seb128> andyrock, thx
<Laney> seb128: I prefer keeping changes minimal, a crash fix that impacts the live session sounds good to me
<seb128> Laney, great, thx!
<seb128> shrug, just managed to make a cup of coffee fall over and drown my laptop keyboard :/
<seb128> well, my laptop rather
<seb128> I reversed it and cleaned up a bit, seems to be fine so far, I should perhaps still stop to get the keyboard out and clean up
<willcooke> seb128, time for a new laptop
<seb128> hehe
<jibel> willcooke, do you see the boot logo with the red and white dots after a fresh installation with latest iso?
<jibel> it's all purple for a while then it flashes and display the ubuntu logo with white dots then gdm, no progress anymore
<jibel> ^ this is on hw
<seb128> I'm going to do a test install in a bit and can comment on that then
<seb128> changing location first, brb
<willcooke> jibel, I dont want to "break" my Inspiron if I can help it, let me try in a vm
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<willcooke> and I installed the wrong version
<willcooke> I've been keeping quite a collection of ISOs just in case
<willcooke> jibel, comfirmed on a vbox vm
<jibel> thx, i'll report a bug
<willcooke> bios -> blank purple screen -> text message about sda being clean -> gdm
<seb128> no dot animation either here after updating my inspiron, but I didn't see plymouth/dots for long before so I don't think it's very conclusive on a few boots
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'm thinking that I will wipe my Insiron and reinstall
<willcooke> Before I do, anything you want me to do with it in it's current state?
<willcooke> seb128, andyrock - g-i-s; I used to be able to quit if from the global menu, but now I can't.  Is that intended?
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, we've quite some logging, but hopefully the fails will happen again. I guess you might do a copy of the whole disk to be sure, but that shouldn't change much if it was fresh
<andyrock> willcooke: nope
<willcooke> Trevinho, I've got the ISO if I need to reinstall
<willcooke> I'll wipe it
<Trevinho> k
<andyrock> willcooke: let me check
<willcooke> andyrock, I think we spoke about /something/ to do with that menu before, but I cant remember what, but I have been using that menu for a while and I think it stopped working a couple of days ago.  I might be wrong though
<andyrock> willcooke: yeah to not show the wizard on the next setup
<willcooke> ahh, thats it
<andyrock> willcooke: I can reproduce, let me give a quick look
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<andyrock> willcooke: is there already a bug?
<willcooke> andyrock, no, I'll create one
<andyrock> kk thx otherwise I can do it if you're busy
<seb128> I'm re-installing the inspiron atm, I try later
<seb128> but if andyrock can confirm it should be enough
<willcooke> andyrock, just testing, s;fine I will do it
<willcooke> andyrock, pour vu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1797565
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797565 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Can't exit via global menu "Quit" option" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> good, the langpack export correctly included the fixed gnome-shell translations
<didrocks> nice!
 * didrocks reloaded with the new langpacks and confirm
<willcooke> jibel, same on real hardware
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> yes, on this one I did get the logo for a second
<willcooke> which I didnt on the VM
<willcooke> but yeah, same
<jibel> willcooke, thx for confirming
<andyrock> willcooke: upstream is affected by the same issue
<seb128> andyrock, still need fixing :)
<Laney> jibel: willcooke: make gdm sleep for 5 seconds and see what happens then
<willcooke> Laney, in the preexec in the unit?
<Laney> ExecStartPre=/bin/sleep 5 or something
<willcooke> That looks like it fixed it
<willcooke> retryinh
<willcooke> g
<Laney> "fixed"
<willcooke> hegh
<didrocks> (ship it!)
<didrocks> then, we can SRU 20% boot time improvements by changing it to 4 :p
<Laney> my next statement is that what you are seeing is not a bug, we are just better at deactivating plymouth now and your boot is fast enough that it's not needed
<willcooke> neat!
<seb128> the boot visual experience is not really nice but it's nothing new
<willcooke> didrocks, cunning
<seb128> like my inspiron spends way more time showing grub/a purple empty screen than anything else
<didrocks> yeah, the 10s timeout…
<seb128> plymouth is kicking in too late to be useful and that part of the boot is quick enough that it seems pointless
<seb128> didrocks, you seem quite bothered by then, not the first time you mention it today :)
<didrocks> seb128: the first one was before you start working :p
<seb128> cyphermox is assigned to that grub issue, we might have it fixed before cosmic is out
<seb128> didrocks, I saw it in the IRC log yes :)
<didrocks> seb128: but I was just reacting to you mentioning it in that case
<seb128> which is why I said it's not the first time you mention it today :p
<seb128> yeah, my comment was not specific to that grub timeout though
<didrocks> I hope there will be a fix, but TBH, before it was mentioned on the channel, I just found boot time to be a little bit longish
<didrocks> ah, I thought so
<willcooke> I saw some movement on the bug earlier today I think
<didrocks> the grub/a purple empty screen isn't that issue for you?
<willcooke> no different thing
<didrocks> ah k, I associated it with that one
<willcooke> but the thing that jibel and I are talking about is what Laney described ^
<willcooke> and the bug I saw some movement on was the grub one
<willcooke> Has anyone found n-m to be a bit flaky still?
<willcooke> for wifi
<didrocks> didn't notice anything, but I don't use much of my bandwidth (emails/uploads/IRC)
<seb128> not me, but I'm not doing much out of connecting to my local AP
<seb128> "flacky" as disconnecting?
<willcooke> it's got an IP address, but no traffic can pass
<willcooke> but I'm also at the edge of wifi coverage here I think
<willcooke> I'll do some more testing from other places
<willcooke> man, I really dig journalctl now I'm getting used to it
<cyphermox> I'm definitely uploading the timeout fix today, waiting a bit to see if an unrelated FFe will be approved or rejected to know if I include that change as well
<seb128> cyphermox, great, thx! did you have a chance to test the vpn update again to confirm it really doesn't fix your issue?
<seb128> shrug, Robert
<willcooke> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> willcooke: wifi> please 'iw dev wlp3s0 station dump'
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1797543
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797543 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Gnome-software - unable to update software - Button Restart & Update, restarts no updates applied" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> :(
<seb128> gnome-software displays "updates are available" on a fresh install (after refreshing the index through update-manager) and display the "restart&update" control
<willcooke> cyphermox, lemme see if I can recreate it
<cyphermox> willcooke: even now, it's telling
<willcooke> cyphermox, I already rebooted
<cyphermox> if signal is a high negative number, and you have tx failed, etc. it essentially says you're at the edge of signal and stuff sometimes can't pass
<willcooke> cyphermox, ah cool, thanks!  I'll see what I find out
<willcooke> cyphermox, -73
<willcooke> avg -76
<cyphermox> yeah, that's pretty low; but not terrible
<willcooke> lets see what packet loss is like
<cyphermox> anyway, when you have issues, this can tell you a lot
<cyphermox> say the signal is really bad (since that varies over time, weather, etc.) and what bitrate is (it'll tell you what speed is negotiated)
<willcooke> nice
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> Trevinho, k, reinstalled and can recreate the issue again.
<Trevinho> good and bad :)
<willcooke> andyrock, if I head to the office on Monday, are you free to come in as well and see if you can help Trevinho with working out what's going on?
<andyrock> yup!
<willcooke> super!
<willcooke> oki, I'll get the first off peak train, so should be in the office by around 1030
<andyrock> kk I'm half an hour away from the office by metro so it should not be a problem
<willcooke> nice, I'll Telegram you when I'm nearly there
<willcooke> Did you get your pass sorted out already?
<willcooke> Shall I put your name on the visitors list?
<andyrock> I know that my pass is waiting for me
<andyrock> but I had no time to get there and pick it
<Laney> what the F
<Laney> I ran bzr commit in a git repository
<Laney> it didn't tell me to sod off but actually tried to do it
<Laney> crashed of course
<Laney> my beautiful message commit message, lost :(
<didrocks> you don't have some bzr-git plugin or something similar?
<Laney> probably
<willcooke> andyrock, I'll add you anyway, no harm
<Laney> I never tried to actually use bzr commands in a git repo though
<Laney> I used those things to convert and push/pull from one to another
<Laney> but you were always in the native one
<Laney> madness
<Laney> what a world we live in today
<andyrock> willcooke: seb128: g-i-s fails to close because of this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/87a645aa2b96d5db4da4c2ec80bf5b1c6e8cc7d3
<andyrock> the commit is not wrong but introduced the bug in g-i-s
<willcooke> because it doesnt have a close button?
<andyrock> I guess
<willcooke> hrm.  Not sure what to do there.
<andyrock> I'm not sure if closable and "don't have the close button" are the same thing
<andyrock> willcooke: I can try to understand if closable and "don't have the close button" are the same thing
<andyrock> willcooke: otherwise we can add a custom quit action
<andyrock> on g-i-s, that should work
<Laney> why's this a bug?
<willcooke> Well, I think being able to quit was a nice feature, and that's been taken away
<willcooke> andyrock, dont worry about it for now, I don't think it's important enough to look at before release
<andyrock> also, gnome-shell shows a quit that does nothing
<Laney> that part I can agree with (although that won't happen with 3.22 after the app menus are gone)
<andyrock> but appmenu are going away so..
<Laney> the other part, debatable, there are arguments for having it not have a quit action
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> We're using it in a manner where you can quit and still have a working machine
<willcooke> but that's non standard
<Laney> even so, Ubuntu might want users to have to go through the g-i-s process for its own reasons
<andyrock> I would suggest to just hide the quit menuitem
<andyrock> it's three pages and you can skip them
<willcooke> yeah, sounds fine to me
<Laney> the one from the dock still works by the way
<willcooke> ha, interesting
<willcooke> andyrock, ok, you're on the list
<andyrock> thx
<andyrock> Laney: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/blob/ubuntu-dock/appIcons.js#L685
<andyrock> the dock knows how to kill stuff 😂
<Laney> 🔫
<seb128> didrocks, ah, Laney send a report/patch the "language-selector prompt with an non empty list after install" issue we discussed the other day :)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1797579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797579 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity removes packages for non-en_US english locales" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seb128: we discussed/debugged it a little bit together today
<Laney> that's probably only part of what you said
<didrocks> it's even more complex than this
<didrocks> here is a subpart of the issue
<seb128> shrug, somehow I'm missing all the debug discussions this week
<seb128> the vpn thing one
<seb128> the gdm one
<seb128> that one
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> but I checked and it was the case in finale iso for 16.04(.5 at least)
<Laney> people talk in places that aren't #ubuntu-desktop, this is nothing new
<didrocks> but yeah, getting this part of the bug fixed will be great (if not too complex)^
<didrocks> the other issue is way more complex
<seb128> right, well i'm on -devel/-release/-desktop, that used to be good enough to follow up what's going on
<Laney> I can assure you that I've had many discussions in upstream IRC channels that you're not in over the years
<seb128> I feel like it's more difficult nowadays to see what's going on, especially on foundations thing since they seem to not use -devel as much as they used to (which is I point I plan to raise with them post cosmic, now is not the right time)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I'm not saying I want to follow everything going on in the free software world :)
<seb128> unsure why you assume so?
<seb128> I guess what I wrote came accross wrongly again :(
 * seb128 goes back in his cave
<Laney> you told us off for having a private conversation
<Laney> so I'm feeling like I need to defend against that
<seb128> I didn't mean to tell anyone off
<seb128> sorry if I did
<seb128> I was just feeling like I did a poor job at following what's going on this week
<seb128> should have kept that for myself you are right, that's not useful on a channel
<seb128> sorry
<didrocks> but we have the team meeting for catching up! :)
<seb128> right :)
<didrocks> the good thing is that knowing/looking at this issue now would help in a potential future installer as things to take into account
<seb128> I'm not trying to meddle, I was just honestly interested in trying some of the fixes like the vpn one
 * didrocks has a every growing note
<didrocks> ever*
<seb128> I just failed to kept myself informed enough to find the patch and be useful
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> it's just probably not my day, ignore me
<seb128> oh, and I lost left click and an usb port to the coffee incident it seems :(
<didrocks> argh :/
<seb128> I should probably try to take the laptop appart and clean it properly
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and wait for it to dry
<seb128> bad news is that I had suggered my coffee because spilling it over the laptop
<seb128> the dry suggar might not be of the best effect :/
<willcooke> :((
<didrocks> hum, indeed, not the best…
<seb128> well, good news is that the laptop is still working/up :p
<seb128> and I've the inspiron as a backup/need to order that new laptop anyway
<didrocks> that's maybe a sign
<seb128> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, so, last question on the language thing, do we still need a bug report of do we have one that cover what I described the other day (asked you because I don't want to annoy Iain more, sorry :p)
<seb128> I had on my todo to report it, I just wanted to reconfirm the problem before doing so
<seb128> I'm happy to delete that line though :)
<Laney> I wouldn't get annoyed about that
<Laney> The one I filed is specific: if you select non-US English, e.g. en_GB, ubiquity removes the en_GB components nonetheless
<seb128> ah, good :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> I will open one about the fr case then
<Laney> I don't know what the rest of it is really
<didrocks> seb128: no, there is none. But I guess the crux of the issue is that en_US is partially installed even if you select fr_FR
<seb128> k
<seb128> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/drJ9rt2P7V/ were the ones missing for me
<didrocks> yeah, because you had en_US selected, which, via language-selector selects en
<seb128> that's en/-gb -ca -za basically
<didrocks> but ubiquity removed all en_{!US}
<Laney> did you install in english?
<seb128> no, fr
<seb128> but that leads to have fr/en
<Laney> ok
<didrocks> which is the first issue IMHO
<seb128> and then language-selector tells me those are missing on first use
<Laney> ubiquity is on purpose only keeping en_US int hat case
<didrocks> there are 3 different bugs from what I see (one being in language selector itself)
<didrocks> but good to track, unsure the value of fixing it if we go with a new installer (if not, ofc, needs fixing)
<didrocks> also, it seems we don't prompt for partially installed languages anymore?
<didrocks> I thought we had some prompt (via update-notifier?) in the past?
<willcooke> huh, I can still see libreoffice-l10n-en-gb installed here
<didrocks> argh, I rebooted, I don't have the list anymore :/
<didrocks> but it was basically the one seb128 pointed out
<didrocks> (didn't check one by one)
<didrocks> willcooke: new install or older one?
<willcooke> new install
<willcooke> but I loaded LO and I dont have the en_GB dic
<didrocks> yep, that's hyphen-en-gb I think (?)
<didrocks> or hunspell*
<didrocks> but weird that you have libreoffice-l10n-en-gb
<didrocks> basically, you have chosen:
<didrocks> - english (first ubiquity screen)
<didrocks> - keyboard: UK
<didrocks> correct?
<willcooke> $ check-language-support
<willcooke> hunspell-en-au hunspell-en-ca hunspell-en-gb hunspell-en-za hyphen-en-ca hyphen-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za mythes-en-au thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<didrocks> ah see
<didrocks> check-language-support complains about libreoffice-l10n-en-gb
<didrocks> are you sure it's installed?
<willcooke> $ dpkg -l | grep libreoffice-l10n-en-gb
<willcooke> test@test-Inspiron-3137:~$
<willcooke> nope :)
<didrocks> consistent :)
<willcooke> kthxbye]#
<didrocks> so, you have en_US selected by default
<didrocks> and en
<willcooke> ya
<didrocks> as you have partially en
<didrocks> it complains about all those packages
<didrocks> this is the logic of check-language-support
<didrocks> but ubiquity only installs en_US, not en
<didrocks> so, it removes the others
<didrocks> and even more weirdly, if you select fr_FR, it installs en_US + fr_FR
<didrocks> but not new at all, I was able to reproduce the exact same behavior on 16.04.5
<didrocks> sorry, *behaviour*
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> that doesn't seem wrong to me
<Laney> it's the fallback order for translations
<didrocks> for individual softwares, indeed, but for langpacks when we know we cover those packages?
<didrocks> I guess something not translated ends up in the .mo file, untranslated
<didrocks> (in fr.mo)
<didrocks> then for others, ofc, they ship their own .mo, but that's outside of the langpack scope
<seb128> didrocks, so what changed? we used to install ca/za/gb as well?
<seb128> or language-selector used to not think those are needed on a french install?
<didrocks> seb128: I don't know how it behaved in January 2016 which is the last time I checked it after merging it and going to marketing
<didrocks> but I guess nobody tried it on final 16.04
<seb128> I'm going to try that on monday
<didrocks> and it regressed in between, unsure if it used to install ca/za/gb
<didrocks> or if language-selector changed
<seb128> it's a bit late now to start a new iso download/install today
<didrocks> but finale 16.04 is wrong
<seb128> 16.04?
<didrocks> and shows the same behaviour than 18.10 today
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> this could probably wait
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> we would have that issue if we were just install fr for everyone :p
<seb128> wouldn't*
<didrocks> and remove the rest
<seb128> installing
<seb128> yes!
<didrocks> quick patch :) no langpacks
<didrocks> no translations, and french function names
<didrocks> like visual basic at the time :)
<seb128> :)
<jbicha> seb128: I disabled langpacks in debian/control for epiphany-browser & webkit2gtk for cosmic. Do you need to do something in LP for that?
<seb128> jbicha, I can disable them in launchpad so translators don't get confused
<jbicha> I expect both those packages to get new versions too frequently for our langpacks
<jbicha> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: TBH, a quick workaround would be: if en_* is selected, ensuring language-selector ignores en (and so, we still install en_US + your lang)
<seb128> jbicha, why did you disable epiphany?
<didrocks> unsure at this point, this is independant from the other issue Laney caught though
<seb128> jbicha, we get newer serie of epiphany-browser for security? or do they add string in stable series?
<jbicha> we might do new major releases of epiphany as SRUs too
<seb128> it's going to be fun if they depends on newer gnome/gtk versions
<didrocks> seb128: let's rediscuss/work on this together next week if you want
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, it's a minor bug, not an important issue
<seb128> so let's see if there is no other fire to fight
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> this is why I had a look at that today, now that all my "fires" are fixed :)
<jbicha> seb128: epiphany depends on whether anyone bothers to do the SRUs. For instance, I think mcatanzaro believes that elementary is actually the largest user of epiphany
<seb128> jbicha, btw security team didn't seem happy about new webkitgtk requiring a new gcc version
<jbicha> yes, I talked to them about it
<seb128> they seemed quite of stucked to update
<seb128> unsure if they figured out a solution
<seb128> didrocks, if your fires are handled you should take the opportunity to call it a week and go enjoy the w.e before something else arrives :)
<didrocks> seb128: good idea! I was still looking at language-selector, but better to run before anything happens
<didrocks> throw my phone in the bin
<didrocks> to ensure no telegram :p
<didrocks> put fire on all electronic devices
<didrocks> and call it a quite week ;)
<didrocks> see you everyone!
<jbicha> mdeslau_r mentioned something about a stdlibc++ issue that could cause problems for backporting gcc but I don't know enough about c++ in Ubuntu to know what that means
<didrocks> quiet*
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I didn't follow the details, newer gcc means newer libstdc++ from what I understand and it might cause runtime issues
<seb128> firefox has code to handle that but epîphany doesn't
<jbicha> we should raise that issue with mcatanzaro since I think he was under the understanding that backporting gcc wasn't supposed to be too big of a hardship for LTS distros
<seb128> mdeslaur, ^ did anyone raise that problem with upstream?
<seb128> k, going to stop the laptop to take it appart and clean it before calling it a day/week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<willcooke> see you seb128
<willcooke> I've got to go and look after the kids
<willcooke> See you on Monday andyrock, Laney
<willcooke> o/
<Laney> bai
<jdstrand> kenvandine: fyi, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2018-October/007105.html
<willcooke> more logs sent to Ray
<willcooke> might be back later
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-07
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> audio is getting worse on eoan. The list of output channels is empty and I've no sound at all this morning
<jibel> and it's populated after a restart of gnome-shell
<jibel> but still no sound
<jibel> time for a reboot I suppose
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Monday!
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<didrocks> happy monday oSoMoN, Wimpress
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel duflu didrocks oSoMoN and Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ? passé un bon w.e?
<oSoMoN> I caught a big bad cold that knocked me out on Saturday, but I used it as an excuse to sleep a lot more than usual and not do much, so all in all it wasn't a bad week-end :)
<oSoMoN> and I'm feeling much better already
<seb128> ah, good to read that you feel better!
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: that was just an excuse to be left alone I'm sure ;)
<seb128> sleeep is the best :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sick on week-end? Not good planning :p
 * marcustomlinson hearts sleeping
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, if only… (left alone)
<Trevinho> morning
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> buongiorno Trevinho
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, Wimpress, marcustomlinson, seb128 and Trevinho
<seb128> hey duflu Trevinho, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, strangely tired but OK. At least it's no longer jet lag or a virus. How are you?
<Trevinho> hey everyhone
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm good, thanks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> duflu, I'm good, had a nice relaxing w.e
<Wimpress> duflu: Did the Canoniflu get you too?
<duflu> Wimpress, nah it started over a week after the sprint
<duflu> Oh, actually
<duflu> No it would have been a bit under
<duflu> 🤷
<Wimpress> Ah, OK. Glad you're on the mend.
<seb128> hey Wimpress, had a good w.e?
<Wimpress> seb128: Yes, thanks. Spent most of it playing Lego Worlds with my daughter 🙂
<Wimpress> Yourself?
<seb128> Wimpress, nice, what did you build? we had a relaxing family w.e as well, it was great :)
<Wimpress> We flattened an island and built Ninjago City 😁
<seb128> nice!
<willcooke> morning all
<Wimpress> o/
<Laney> hey
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Laney
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, how are you today? had a good w.e?
<willcooke> Putting Ikea stuff together, so.....
<seb128> relaxing activity for rainy days :p
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke! Wimpress to Lego worlds, will to IKEA, same world :)
<willcooke> XDD
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128 willcooke
<oSoMoN> given the choice, I'll take the Lego
<Laney> yeah was good, went to a fancy restaurant on saturday
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> and then yesterday we did apple picking up at the allotment
<Laney> yo ho ho didrocks
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hum, I'm not sure, I like both :)
<Laney> you well?
<seb128> we were in France, nice relaxing w.e there yes
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, but I didn't go to any fancy or unfancy restaurants :)
<seb128> and road back was fine yesterday, just lot of rain
<seb128> was the restaurant fancy enough to have snails? ;)
<didrocks> Laney: compote time!
<Laney> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPacFQRchjwmwLUDzUqfnuXMaW3MSAsfwKbdKC9VxWBm-neQGmvdOlEU-hw8n2Pdw/photo/AF1QipOTINp-XMmXDdiUmjpHbQ1pIodt4EV1Oe2NMgKO?key=LWlIVk5CRnJzNnR3WEZUb0gtZFMxaEpzUmRub3Z3
<seb128> what's this blue sky? that's not your place :p
<Laney> NO SNAILS
<seb128> :(
<Laney> wouldn't have been surprised to see them actually
<Laney> it was 'world tapas'
<willcooke> That looks like an old tree.  very nice
<Laney> = weird stuff, definitely includes snails ;-)
<seb128> :)
<Laney> yeah it's very old and gnarly
<Laney> I was trying to get those great looking apples poking out of the top
<didrocks> looks really great
<willcooke> big apples too.
<Laney> too scary standing all the way up there
<Laney> need some kind of grabber
<Laney> 7 mushroom crates just of the ones we already have off in that picture
<Laney> apple pressing day is on october 20th, going to get J U I C EEEEEEEEEEE
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<Laney> peace duflu
<Wimpress> Laney: Apple pressing? You making cider?
<Laney> Wimpress: not sure!
<Laney> someone just turns up with the machine
<Laney> you bring your apples and containers, then what happens later is up to you
<Laney> never tried cider, could be fun ?
<Wimpress> Mobile apple pressing service! TIL
<Laney> think it's one of the allotment holders
<Laney> or someone's mate
<Wimpress> I'd like to see photos of that.
<Laney> nod
<Wimpress> It has been a recent topic in the pub.
<marcustomlinson> Hey willcooke, assembling ikea stuff, ditto :)
<willcooke> :))
<marcustomlinson> Morning Laney
 * Laney fist bumps marcustomlinson 
<Wimpress> seb128: I have a favour to ask.
 * seb128 hides
<Wimpress> Found a bug in libpeas, specifically the Python 2 loader, over the weekend.
<Wimpress> Have analysis, test case and a fix.
<seb128> ah, nice
<Wimpress> As the last person to have touched libpeas, I wonder if you'd take a look and upload the debdiff we've prepared?
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpeas/+bug/1846890
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846890 in libpeas (Ubuntu) "Pluma: unable to enable plugins External tools, Python Console, Quick Open, Snippets) because of missed /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpeas-1.0/loaders/libpythonloader.so" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> Will buy beer 😉
<seb128> Wimpress, any reason you didn't mp that on gitlab/upstream?
<didrocks> Laney: I confirm that jibel's patch fixes the ubiquity build (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+sourcepub/10594743/+listing-archive-extra): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zh4hBvRzYY/. As I don't have merge right, do you mind sponsoring it?
<seb128> I'm happy to do a package upload but I would prefer to have it upstreamed so we are good citizen and don't carry a delta for long
<Wimpress> We are working with upstream.
<Laney> didrocks: ok, in a bit, trying to make some upstream releases atm for the first time
<seb128> Wimpress, I don't see it on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libpeas/merge_requests
<Wimpress> The distro patch is the simplest fix. But it is like upstream do intend to change the loader name.
<Wimpress> Not submitted yet. Will do this week.
<didrocks> Laney: sure, thx :)
<Laney> didrocks: what about checking for the file that we're patching existing rather than listing the arches?
<seb128> Wimpress, ok, let me know when you do so I can update the patch reference
<Laney> just from a quick look, back to releases now ;-)
<Wimpress> seb128: Sure thing.
<seb128> Wimpress, if we don't do that then a year later we don't remember context and we have delta we don't know why they are there
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> Laney: that would be a question for jibel, I think the arch is enough for now, even if I agree that testing the file would be better
<Laney> it's definitely enough, just a review to get to a better place
<jibel> Laney, you want a MP?
<Laney> yes pls
<Laney> ifneq (,$(wildcard path/to/file)) is the construction to do something if a file exists
<willcooke> duflu, can you send me a link to your lightning talk slide deck?  I cant seem to find it (updating release notes and want to call out a few specifics)
<duflu> willcooke, there's no public link yet. Is that what you're after?
<willcooke> duflu, private is fine, I just want to pick a few specific bugs
<willcooke> *fixes
<duflu> Yeah Ok
 * duflu waits for login.ubuntu.com to respond
<willcooke> duflu, ditto
<duflu> willcooke, anyway it's in the desktop shared folder
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<duflu> Hmm timeout
<willcooke> same
<willcooke> I've gott it opened, ta
<jibel> Laney, ok i'll change it to test the file instead
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> gnome .1 day!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> Laney, I started on some, check the queue (or vcs) before starting on some updates, I will state on #debian-gnome or here when I start new ones
<Laney> okey
<Laney> will start with glib
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I'm doing the n-m update atm, will look at merging gtk next
<Laney> just wiped some olbas oil in my eye
<Laney> deary me
<Wimpress> seb128: I'll get the upstream libpeas MR filed later today.
<seb128> Wimpress, thx, I uploaded that debdiff meanwhile (and added some references to the .patch, at least a description and the ubuntu bug number)
<seb128> Wimpress, once you mp it I will apply to Debian with the proper references and sync back to Ubuntu later
<Wimpress> seb128: Nice one. Thanks.
<Wimpress> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpeas/+bug/1846890/comments/8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846890 in libpeas (Ubuntu) "Pluma: unable to enable plugins External tools, Python Console, Quick Open, Snippets) because of missed /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpeas-1.0/loaders/libpythonloader.so" [Medium,Fix committed]
<seb128> Wimpress, thx
<seb128> Laney, could you look at the upstream comment on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/libgdata/issues/37 , I could use your input on this one
<gitbot> GNOME issue 37 in libgdata "Installed tests failing (without internet access?)" [2. Needs Information, Opened]
<Laney> that's annoying isn't it
<Laney> you could do (2) in the debian/tests script probably
<Laney> like, resolve squid.internal and then re-export it with the IP address
<Laney> or maybe it could be that the test works if you unset the proxies
<Laney> if it doesn't actually use them in reality and that fake HTTP server covers everything?
<seb128> oh maybe, let me try that
<seb128> thx!
<Laney> jibel: can haz MP?
<jibel> Laney, yeah, testing a build
<jibel> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373735
<jibel> and test build: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+packages?field.name_filter=ubiquity&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=eoan
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can/should we put this on our roadmap? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/how-to-expose-desktop-files-created-by-snaps-to-the-de/2853/12
<jibel> Laney, did you figure out how translations of ubiquity work?
<jibel> tkamppeter, my old but reliable HP D5560 just died, what model would you recommend? It's for personal use, i'd like to stay with HP, it works pretty well on Ubuntu.
<Laney> jibel: no, no idea, now seb128 is here he might know though
<seb128> jibel, Laney, what's the actual question? I didn't see one in the backlog
<jibel> seb128, you're excused, it's a backlog from Friday
<seb128> ah
<seb128> let me check irclog :)
<jibel> seb128, there are new strings to translate in ubiquity for zfs
<jibel> seb128, and we were wondering how translation work for ubiquity
<jibel> is it just extracted when the package is uploaded? but then since they ship with the packge how are they reimported?
<seb128> jibel, is the string in ubiquity itself or in one of the bundled d-i components?
<jibel> ubiquity itself
<seb128> let me check
<Laney> I can't see it on launchpad now
<Laney> so presumably I do have to re-generate the template somehow
<seb128> right
<seb128> ubiquity does bundle an export so translations need to be exported and included in the source
<seb128> but at this point that one hasn't been imported, I'm checking to see why
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: probably
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, do you want me to create a trello card, or will you handle it?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: can you please create the card and I'll assign it?
<oSoMoN> sure thingr
<oSoMoN> -r
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://trello.com/c/Et88ApUA/366-snapd-userd-api-to-expose-desktop-files-created-by-snaps-to-the-de
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: great
<seb128> jibel, Laney, k, took me a while to find that back, but I think you need to run 'debconf-updatepo' in the sourcedir and commit/upload that, I just tried and it updates the debian/real-po/*.po to correctly include the ZFS string, launchpad should import that then on package upload
<Laney> ah, great, thanks!
<seb128> np
<tkamppeter> Jibel, most modern HP's would do, make sure it is a network printer capable to print from cell phones and it prints driverless. I use the HP OfficeJet Pro 8730, works great, has separate cartridges and the cartridges have last long for me.
<jibel> tkamppeter, thanks, the 8730 seems too much for my needs. i'll search their list of products with the criteria you mentioned
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers :)
<marcustomlinson> \o
<willcooke> morning hellsworth
<oSoMoN> hello hellsworth
<hellsworth> jibel, i'd like to help out on the iso testing effort that you emailed aobut last week. are the latest isos just here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds
<hellsworth> i feel like i can find some time every day to do some release testing
<Wimpress> hellsworth: o/
<hellsworth> \o
<jibel> hellsworth, great, thnaks. latest daily builds are published here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/404/builds
<jibel> direct dl link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/
<hellsworth> jibel, thanks! how often are there new isos?
<jibel> daily isos are built ... daily ;)
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> daily at the same time?
<hellsworth> hi :)
<jibel> hellsworth, yes, around 8AM UTC
<jibel> hellsworth, there is actually only one image for ubuntu desktop
<hellsworth> is there a build number or some unique ID for a build to identify if there's a problem?
<hellsworth> oh i see the version columin in the builds link
<didrocks> hey hey hellsworth
<jibel> hellsworth, it is the id on the tracker. Otherwise it's on the iso itself on /.disk/info
<Laney> if you download from the iso tracker then the ID is in there
<hellsworth> perfect thanks
<hellsworth> perfect
<Laney> not actually sure what happens to results posted on the daily milestone when a new image gets published
<hellsworth> Laney, is the daily milestone you speak of the test cases? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200088/testcases
<Laney> like if you start from that link jibel posted
<Laney> there's a version column there
<Laney> it'll be updated when there are new images created tomorrow
<jibel> there is a report with all the bugs reported and attached to test results for a release
<Laney> probably I am suggesting to use rls-ee-incoming as well as the iso tracker
<hellsworth> does the http link found at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/406/builds/200088/downloads work for anyone?
<jibel> not all the bugs are worth tagging
<Laney> yes of course
<Laney> i'm trying to suggest a good process, no need to push back on it
<willcooke> hellsworth, 404
<jibel> hellsworth, use 404 not 406 sa build number
<hellsworth> Laney, i'm not trying to push back :) just trying to gather the process so thanks
<Laney> not you hellsworth
<hellsworth> ah ok
<jibel> hellsworth, 406 was the beta, it's out and the candidate images are gone
<willcooke> hellsworth, jibel!  hahah!  I meant 404 error, not found :)  Funny that 404 is the right version
<hellsworth> yeah 404 vs 406 is a bit cryptic
<jibel> Laney, sorry, not pushing back. I agree bugs reported on the tracker should then be tagged -incoming when they are important enough for the releaes
<jibel> Laney,my comment was that there is a lot of noise reported on the tracker
<Laney> okey
<jibel> so I do review the bugs reported and tag them when appropriate
<Laney> like that report isn't a super great thing for everyone to be visiting
<Laney> but the rls process kind of is better quality, so people from this team could use that as well
<jibel> this way not everyone has to go to the tracker to figure out what has ben reported and should be fixed for the release
<jibel> agreed
<hellsworth> ok now that i have all the things i'll make sure to do some testing every day and i'll be focusing on the test cases in a qemu vm
<hellsworth> so thanks yall
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you? did you have a good w.e?
<hellsworth> i sure did!
<hellsworth> we didn't do anything on our todo list and instead went to the zoo and made zucchini bread. it was lovely :)
<hellsworth> how bout you seb128
<seb128> I'm find, had a nice and relaxing w.e even if the weather was grey, cold & rainy :)
<seb128> and today is GNOME .1 tarballs day, which is keeping me busy :)
<hellsworth> ooh grey, cold and rainy sounds nice. we're expecting snow this thurday - i am excite :)
<hellsworth> GNOME .1 tarballs day - what is this? tell me more please.
<hellsworth> oh my. all these people quitting... was it something i said? lol
<seb128> IRC split :)
<RikMills> the matrix disconnected
<seb128> or that in that case
<RikMills> well, there are a lot of [m] there
<seb128> hellsworth, https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointThirtyfive/
<dax> and all of their hostnames say gateway/shell/matrix.org ;)
<RikMills> ^
<seb128> well it's a sort of split, the matrix server went away :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, I've found a bug in the dock and I'm logging a bug for it now, but before I restart my session etc, do you want some extra debugging?
<hellsworth> ah that makes sense. matrix is giving me troubles this morn too
<Trevinho> willcooke: what kind of bug?
<willcooke> Trevinho, dragging icons on the dock as stopped working
<Trevinho> willcooke: mh, ok.. well the journalctl should hopefully include the stacktrace for that
<Trevinho> willcooke: check if there's presency of @ubuntu.com over there
<hellsworth> seb128, thanks for the link
<seb128> hellsworth, you're welcome
<seb128> Trevinho, willcooke, on a similar topic we have bug #1846477
<ubot5> bug 1846477 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons in launcher is slow until shell restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846477
<willcooke> seb128, yeah that's what I was trying to recreate
<seb128> the journal has quite some errors
<seb128> st_label_set_text: assertion 'ST_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<Trevinho> mh ok thanks
<Trevinho> I've various branche I've to submit to the dock too
<willcooke> I see errors like that one ^
<Trevinho> but I've to finish stuff with the desktop extension first
<Trevinho> willcooke: and no logging related to that?
<Trevinho> I mean trace of where these calls are coming from (js)
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1847102
<Trevinho> ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847102 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons around on the launcher stopped working" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I'll attach logs
<willcooke> JS ERROR: TypeError: this.icon.label is null
<Trevinho> mh, yeah, not enough... I wonder why the debug isn't enabled by default there... mhm
<seb128> jbicha, hum, any idea about bug 1847107? the gir depends is there so unsure what's the issue
<ubot5> bug 1847107 in gnome-tweaks (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-tweaks:ValueError:/usr/bin/gnome-tweaks@15:require_version Namespace Handy not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847107
<Laney> jibel: it's in, can you mail the translators please?
<Laney> in> proposed, suppose it'll be a little while before rosetta learns
<jibel> Laney, I don't find the new translsation in LP. Is there a delay or something to do to publish them?
<jibel> cyphermox, maybe you know?
<Laney> jibel: it's probably some job that imports it
<Laney> would expect it to appear 'soon'
<Laney> watch https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubiquity/+imports
<jibel> I didn't know this queue
<jibel> I'll wait before sending the call for translation then
<Laney> as you wish
<Laney> jibel: I see it on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubiquity/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<Laney> not sure how to approve that though, seems I don't have permission
<Laney> seb128: can you?
<willcooke> night all
<kenvandine> good night willcooke
<seb128> Laney, jibel, template approved, it should import in the next hour or less
<seb128> Laney, jibel, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/fr/259/+translate
<amurray> hey desktoppers, I just noticed if I use either communitheme-light/dark (via the communitheme edge snap) that a bunch of snaps have transparent window backgrounds - I assume this is because gtk-common-themes doesn't include these variants?
<kenvandine> amurray: yes, please try gtk-common-themes from candidate
<kenvandine> Please let me know if that fixes it
<kenvandine> amurray: that should be in stable tomorrow, but I'd love to confirm that it fixes this for communitheme users
<amurray> kenvandine: hmm I was previously running gtk-common-themes from edge - will give candidate a go...
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-08
<kenvandine> Edge isn't necessarily newer :-)
<amurray> kenvandine: hmm so far it is no different (still transparent background on gnome-calculator snap etc) - would I need to restart my session?
<kenvandine> Shouldn't need to
<kenvandine> amurray: I'll look into it tomorrow
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<Wimpress> o/
<didrocks> morning Wimpress
<jibel> hi all
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel I see Ubiquity landed that close the introduction of the experimental ZFS support 🙂
<jibel> yeah, it's been a long trip
<jibel> and it's just the beginning, still plenty of things to do
<Wimpress> Looking forward to taking it for a spin later.
<jibel> and people start reporting bugs :)
<jibel> that's good
<Wimpress> Yeah, I spoke with the flavour leads and a few have opted in too 🙂
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and jibel
<Wimpress> Morning
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment va aujourd'hui?
<oSoMoN> seb128, bien, et toi?
<seb128> ça va aussi :)
<oSoMoN> I'm starting the day by translating ubiquity strings, just to make sure I can still speak some French
<seb128> Didier and j-B were not confident they could do the french version for their new strings? ;)
<oSoMoN> nah, I'm sure they were just lazy ;)
<oSoMoN> I hadn't used the launchpad interface to do translations in quite some time, and it's a bit confusing: when you translate a few strings, then click "save & continue", the page is reloaded, with the same strings you just translated appearing as untranslated
<oSoMoN> uh oh, should I have ticked the "new suggestion" checkboxes?
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> ok, that was it
<oSoMoN> I can now redo those three super long strings I thought I had translated…
<seb128> oSoMoN, it depends if you are official translator/can do changes or only propose suggestions
<seb128> the uefi ones?
<oSoMoN> I can only suggest, an official translator will need to reviewz
<oSoMoN> yeah
<seb128> man, french is verbose!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, once it's translated you can send an email to the french translators ML, they usually review very quickly
<jibel> there were 2 untranslated strings for secur eboot
<jibel> like no one exported the pot for a wihle
<jibel> cannot send email from thunderbird with 4G. Not very convenient.
<seb128> jibel, it's usually useful to include the launchpad url in those emails to translatorss
<seb128> so they don't need to go hunt to find the right strings
<jibel> oh right that too
<oSoMoN> in "UEFI Secure Boot", would you translate "Secure Boot"?
<oSoMoN> e.g. "démarrage sécurisé UEFI"
<seb128> oSoMoN, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/grub2/+pots/grub/fr/401/+translate
<seb128> si ça peut aider comme référence de chaîne existante
<oSoMoN> merci
<jibel> oSoMoN, ML for the review https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-fr-l10n
<oSoMoN> merci
<oSoMoN> and voilà
<jibel> oSoMoN, thank you. You did Spanish and Catalan too?
<oSoMoN> nope, I'll leave those to native speakers
<marcustomlinson> morning
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson duflu, how are you todya?
<duflu> seb128, going alright, you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hey, I'm ok thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, Trevinho, jamesh, tjaalton, robert_ancell (nothere), reminder that you are supposed to update your rls bugs status on discourse on monday (https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-7th-october-2019/12853)
<seb128> duflu, what do you think about marking bug #1815550  as wontfix for disco? 19.10 is almost out, I'm not sure it makes much sense at this point to spend resources fixing a serie which is not LTS and about to be superseeded by another stable
<ubot5> bug 1815550 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu Disco) "gnome-shell high memory and CPU usage when desktop files are constantly created or deleted" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815550
<duflu> seb128, yeah I alluded to that, somewhere... Sounds good
<seb128> k, I'm marking it wontfix then, thx
<Laney> moin
<duflu> seb128, "I would be quite happy to not fix disco though" https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-30th-september/12785 :)
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> duflu, right, well that's done now then :)
<Laney> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Laney> you?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> goood :)
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> \o didrocks oSoMoN
<Laney> seb128: rls bug nag reminder
<seb128> Laney, see channel backlog 6 minutes before you said morning :)
<seb128> but thx :)
<Laney> OH
<Laney> yeah I see it, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Robert is off this week so I didn't bother with email
<seb128> didrocks, sorry to nag but I'm still unsure why bug #1843652 is a gdm issue? (thx for commenting on it though)
<ubot5> bug 1843652 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "The bootmenu for zfs based Ubuntu does partly not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843652
<seb128> didrocks, (or asked differently, should it be reassigned and to what component)
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think there is any issue TBH or I didn't understand it correctly
<didrocks> it seems that the report is a mix of different issues, but I don't get him (as with most of his bug reports/comments)
<didrocks> like: upgrading the bpool is a no-no (and it should be release noted as we can't prevent this)
<didrocks> history has been disabled, on purpose
<didrocks> and the rest… unsure?
<seb128> didrocks, k, he mentioned your name on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1843659 so I though you talked to him/he was filing bug because you asked him to
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1843659 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "No unique names in the bootmenu created on ZFS based system" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> which basically mean I didn't try to make sense of the report and just pinged, sorry :p
<seb128> let's close then, thx
<didrocks> seb128: no, he is basically posting a lot on discourse, I think that's why
<didrocks> no pb :)
<didrocks> the last one is probably xubuntu vs ubuntu
<didrocks> but we have always written just "ubuntu"
<didrocks> so… not a new issue
<seb128> right
<Laney> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1845571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845571 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Eoan) "ubiquity offers installation media as an install target" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> just saw that Brian downgraded that to medium
<Laney> not sure if that means they don't plan to fix it for the release
<Laney> wondering if we should check
<Laney> should be worked on imho
<seb128> I'm happy to ping Brian about it
<jibel> Laney, I suppose it's what it means. let's check with Brian
<jibel> it's annoying but not critical
<seb128> but yeah, my understanding of their process is that anything < high is ignored
<jibel> ah
<seb128> like they review only >= high items in their meetings
<jibel> i'll check but I think that when you install on hardware from a usb stick, the consequence of this bug is that the disk selction page is always dispalyed even if the machine only has one driver.
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I didn't actually try picking that USB stick, not sure what would happen
<seb128> should be fixed for release imho
<seb128> jibel, do you want to talk to Brian about that?
<jibel> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
<jibel> Laney, it crashes
<jibel> it = installation
<Laney> nod
<Laney> thanks for raising it
<Trevinho> morning
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi duflu and Laney
<seb128> Bunjounor Mr Trevinho
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
 * didrocks is so tempted to generate over protobuf generated files to slightly change the API for having the right level of abstraction on any grpc call… But sounds dangerous, hard to maintain and fishy :p
<Trevinho> Laney: since you look after g-s can you give a look at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-session/merge_requests/9/ that is waiting for some time?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 9 in gnome-session "Multi monitor fail whale dialog" [Opened]
<Trevinho> hi French guys
<Laney> yeah will go over the MRs at some point
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<oSoMoN> hello ricotz
<ricotz> is there are chance to see some progress here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1803136
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803136 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.16 in bionic" [Low,Confirmed]
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<jibel> normal / minimal installation is gone from the installer (today's build) can anyone confirm? I don't know if it's expected
<Laney> that's lucky, I just zsynced an iso
<jibel> Laney, don't bother
<didrocks> missing minimal definition list I guess
<jibel> Laney, /cdrom is empty
<didrocks> /cdrom/casper/filesystem.manifest-minimal-remove
<jibel> xnox, ^
<Laney> sounds like xnox
<didrocks> ah, yeah ;)
<Laney> sad trombone
<jibel> can you please test your uploads
<duflu> Trevinho, you do know anything about the ibus panel service?
<duflu> I appear to be getting unwanted events from it when it is set to 'disabled'
<Laney> it's actually not empty here
<duflu> or 'disable'
<Laney> would be sad if this was racy
<Trevinho> duflu: not too much honestly
<duflu> Trevinho, it's the panel service moving those popup menus and we explicitly tell IBus there is not panel service
<duflu> -not +no
<jibel> Laney, and you see the normal/minimal options?
<jibel> I suppose
<Laney> yes
<Laney> let me try with maybe-ubiquity
<jibel> Laney, I tried in qemu with ovmf from a live session
<Laney> ok it's broken this time
<Laney> and cdrom.mount is disabled
<seb128> xnooooxxx
<Laney> Unit is bound to inactive unit dev-sr0.device. Stopping, too.
<jibel> didrocks, I cannot reproduce the crash on Ubuntu. could you try with Mate? I don't want to dl a full iso over 4G
<didrocks> jibel: sure, downloading
<jibel> thank you
<jibel> didrocks, oh i've a crash at the end of installation but something different
<jibel> grub-installer fails
<jibel> https://i.imgur.com/0Ge5vqg.png
<didrocks> wondering if this is due to previous issues
<jibel> didrocks, or the grub-installer patch is not applied
<didrocks> yep
<jibel> didrocks, yeah that's the problem
<jibel> the wildcard stuff in debian/rules didn't work
<didrocks> so not detected, not applied…
<didrocks> but builds)
<jibel> I suppose the path to the file is incorrect
<Laney> we probably better not fix that up in that way
<Laney> given the objections that were raised to inline patching
<jibel> Laney, you propose to patch grub-installer directly?
<Laney> guess so
<Laney> I think a followup to fix up the patching might be considered antagonistic ...
<Laney> :/
<jibel> it depends on the heat of the discussion we want to reach :)
<jibel> whrer is the source of grub-installer?
<Laney> I don't know if there's a VCS
<didrocks> we were told there is none
<jibel> yeah, but I cannot even find a package
<jibel> and nothing in d-i
<didrocks> so creating one, pointing to it, and so on. I wonder if this is documented anywhere
<Laney> pull-lp-source grub-installer <- wfm
<jibel> k
<didrocks> $ apt showsrc grub-installer
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> the bzr thing looks out of date
<Laney> i'd say debdiff
<didrocks> well, the comment was about creating a VCS
<didrocks> but no instruction where they are hosted for other d-i components on launchpad and such
<Laney> someone told you to make one?
<Laney> xnox: if I'm reading systemd.mount(5) correctly then the BindsTo= is created even if you have DefaultDependencies=no
<didrocks> that was c_yphermox's comment on the first MP IIRC
<Laney> I'm not sure that's a reasonable requirement
<Laney> personally I'd say if there isn't one then you're OK not to have to create it
<Laney> xnox: ah ok, it's an implicit dependency which doesn't seem to be controllable
<mwhudson> ah you've noticed that grub-install is failing too
<Laney> sí
<Laney> nobody's changes seem to be landing entirely smoothly :/
<jibel> didrocks, Laney https://pastebin.com/W0PWdcTW wdyt?
<mwhudson> Laney: i was proposing earlier that we just skip eoan and move straight on to working on the LTS...
<Laney> :>
<jibel> would people test their uploads for an LTS?
<Laney> at least you are in that camp now
<Laney> it's a nice group of people
<jibel> yeah
<didrocks> jibel: no patch system in grub-installer?
<jibel> Laney, because you wanted me in that camp and I followed your recommendation ;)
<Laney> native package
<didrocks> (also, see my remark on maybe detected /boot/zfs/zpool.cache and only copying in that case)
<jibel> didrocks, check but I didn't fiund any
<didrocks> yeah, native as said Laney, so I think it's fine inline
<mwhudson> well i bumped into this because i was testing my ubiquity change so ...
<Laney> feel like it would be better to do the || true thing in the zfs case only
<mwhudson> (which doesn't appear to work :/)
<Laney> but up to you two
<didrocks> yeah, conditional || true, why not. Note that grub-installer, when failing there, is not robust anyway (like things are failing in the caller, with empty variables and more…)
<jibel> mwhudson, the grub-install issue should affect only zfs installations. Are you seeing anything elsE?
<mwhudson> jibel: yes
<mwhudson> jibel: it's failing in an encrypted install too
<mwhudson> if i run grub-install /target by hand i get "cannot get canonical path of /cow" but i'm not sure how ubiquity runs it
<mwhudson> oh wait grub-install is not grub-installer
<didrocks> yeah, puzzling, isn't it?
<didrocks> grub-installer is some sort of wrapper for the installer, which at the end calls grub-install
<mwhudson> ah the error seems to be "Wrong number of args: mapdevfs <path>"
<mwhudson> this is my own ubiquity package but i don't see how my changes could have broken this :(
<mwhudson> oh it is my change
<mwhudson> ffs
<didrocks> "This can't have broken it… oh… hum… wait" :) typical day to day developer experience ;)
<Laney> the Ubuntu Idiots Club AKA #ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> \o/ success in having everything abstracted and wrapped to the user, phew! :)
<didrocks> now, need to write the generator and make this production ready©
<mwhudson> in other news, shell is bad
<Laney> didrocks: you going to upload grub-installer?
<Laney> (pretty please)
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine uploading as it. It will need to be unblocked from unapproved though
<Laney> of course
<didrocks> ok, let's do that as jibel is away to not block more and have ubiquity refreshed before the EOF
<didrocks> EOD*
<Laney> indeed
<didrocks> Hunk #1 FAILED at 241.
<didrocks> Hunk #2 FAILED at 1250.
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> where changelog is fine
 * didrocks wonders how the debdiff was created
<didrocks> uploaded, fixed ident and patch
<Laney> didrocks: hmm, I was getting at something more like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BKF3Nx5gWy/
<Laney> or are you saying it doesn't matter?
<didrocks> I wanted to wait on jibel for changing/testing it
<didrocks> hence my 11:52:19        didrocks | Laney: I'm fine uploading as it. It will need to be unblocked from unapproved though
<didrocks> (sorry, the "as it" wasn't clear enough)
<didrocks> I need to pop out now or I will be late for the MIR meeting
<Laney> ok sorry, didn't understand that
<didrocks> feel free to upload with your change if tested ^
<Laney> definitley is not
<Laney> definitely
<didrocks> it looks good, unsure the variables are declared beforehand though
<didrocks> if we do some changes, I would like the -f test on the /boot file to condition it as well
<didrocks> so yeah, really depends if we are fine waiting
<Laney> it's mainly because the changelog says "When running on ZFS [...]" but we ignore in all cases
<Laney> if there's a good argument for actually always ignoring then I'd be OK if the changelog explained that instead
<didrocks> understood, let's wait for jibel to be back then and we'll patch this way, and -f, and do a round of testing
 * didrocks goes now, already late
<xnox> didrocks:  dude we asked you to $ dput grub-installer && then just run the ./debian/rules update in ubiquity
<didrocks> xnox: what?
<didrocks> first, "me", when did you ask that to me?
<didrocks> second "hello"
<didrocks> third, isn't the upload to grub-installer what we are discussing with Laney now?
<xnox> didrocks:  i am catching up on the backlog =)
<xnox> didrocks:  so yes, if a VCS doesn't exist for a d-i component, one should just dput things. We have given up on VCS for d-i components, since doing "git->bzr" imports and "bzr merge" kind of stopped working. It used to be nice, to just `bzr merge` to catch up on all of the d-i components.
<didrocks> as told in the backlog, ensure that everyone is on the same page, c_yphermox was asking to create the VCS
<didrocks> in the MP comment you are referring
<xnox> *sigh* ok
<didrocks> so if dput only is fine, great, that's what we did
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> that' the only bit that is stictly needed to have ./debian/rules update work
<didrocks> but needs to have the final details if we enhance the patch done ^
<didrocks> xnox: I guess we can't refresh ubiquity from -proposed?
<didrocks> (to win some publish cycles)
<xnox> Laney:  re:BindsTo= horum, that seems like less than ideal.
<didrocks> (if, ofc, grub-installer is the only proposed component)
<xnox> didrocks:  some people, were known, to not even use ./debian/rules update, and simply dpkg-source -x & vim the manifest, *c j watson*
<didrocks> xnox: lalalala, not stupid if we are short on time by the end of day ;)
<didrocks> ok, really going now, bbl
<xnox> didrocks:  yeah, and then xnox went to do one more fix, and i'm like "why does ./debian/rules update have like 4 things to update, when you just did a ubiquity upload"
<Laney> greetings xnox
<jbicha> seb128: gnome-tweaks 3.34.0-1 was missing a dependency but it was fixed quickly
<Laney> so yeah, dunno how to fix that, a WantedBy= would probably do it even if that means leaving a window when it could be unmounted
<Laney> or After= the udev thing
<jbicha> 🤷
<jbicha> maybe someone had the gnome-tweaks crash but apport didn't get around to reporting for a while (after a reboot?)
<seb128> jbicha, hey, oh ok, that probably explains ;-)
<jibel> didrocks, Laney you're okay with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4BvYznRfyH/ ?
<jibel> I'll remove the patch from ubiquity
<Laney> jibel: it looks good to me
<mwhudson> someone taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373809 would be great
<Laney> but then I wrote half of it)
<Laney> (
<Laney> so ...
<Laney> mwhudson: will do, but our hit rate on installer changes is not great this week so I'm scared
<mwhudson> Laney: yeah, i know what you mean :/
<Laney> at least it's not release week I guess
<Laney> this normally happens then
<mwhudson> (just force pushed a bug ref in the changelog)
<mwhudson> Laney: i'm sure we can have two weeks of everything being on fire instead of just one
 * mwhudson crashes
<Laney> jibel: did you see the kde ping?
<jibel> no
<Laney> see RikMills in #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> we need to protect against zfs not being implemented in the kde frontend, in one place
<jibel> hm, I'll have a look
<seb128> fun week :/
<RikMills> jibel: LP: #1847228
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847228 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashes at partitioning stage" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847228
<jibel> that's fine, it keeps my mind busy
<dupondje> hmmm, Thunderbird doesn't seem to pick external hunspell anymore?
<jibel> oSoMoN, ^ same thing I reported earlier
<seb128> 'external hunspell'?
<jibel> the dictionaries vanished from TB
<dupondje> yep, only english can be spellchecked
<dupondje> while hunspell-nl is installed for example
<seb128> IRC isn't a bug tracker, please file on launchpad
<Laney> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xbxggm8HwV/ ought to do it
<Laney> delete the first self.db.set too
<jibel> Laney, I was heading towards a hasattr instead of a try/catch
<jibel> I don't mind either way
<Laney> they call the thing I did "EAFP" in python
<dupondje> seb128: I know, just wanted to check if its not logged already somewhere :) i'll open a report
<jibel> yeah but I prefer LBYL
<jibel> question of taste
<seb128> dupondje, thx
<Laney> guess so in this case
<Laney> in other cases it can prevent race conditions
<jibel> EAFP + ternary operator FTW :)
<dupondje> oSoMoN: seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1847247
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847247 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "External dictionaries are not loaded " [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there :)
<Wimpress> jibel: I've encountered a regression in Ubiquity.
<Wimpress> I'm no longer seeing the option to perform a minimal install.
<Wimpress> Is this is known issue?
<Laney> yes
<jibel> known
<Wimpress> OK :-)
<jibel> can you please file a bug so we can point people to it?
<jibel> not zfs's fault though
<jibel> Laney, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kRdgQBhR3X/ happy with my copy/paste skills ?
<jibel> I'll propose a MPO
<jibel> -O
<jibel> Laney, I cannot test on KDE, I'm on 4G and don't have the bandwidth to download a full iso
<Laney> jibel: ah sorry, I pushed a MP for that one already, you can review it
<Laney> did test that on Kubuntu
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373812
<didrocks> xnox: unsure what you are trying to get at or asking me while the MP isn't at my name nor I merged nor I am the sponsor of that package.
<didrocks> this isn't really pleasing
<xnox> didrocks:  ok. sorry. clearly i am confused.
<didrocks> looks like it, indeed
<jibel> Laney, can you add the removal of grub-installer patch then?
<Laney> sure
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> there is just debian/rules to update and delete the patch
<Laney> then I've got to go have lunch before the meeting :>
<Laney> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373813
<Laney> not test built, sorry
<Laney> will do when back
<Laney> if you can get a grub-installer in the queue that would be perfecto
<Laney> biab
<Wimpress> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1847251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity in the 20191008 daily image for 19.10 doesn't present the minimal install option" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> thx
<oSoMoN> dupondje, jibel: ack, I'll look into this
<didrocks> hum, didn't we use to prevent the Shell to lock the screen during the installation?
<didrocks> I got the shield
<willcooke> I think that was only during upgrades, so that you wouldnt come back to an unknown state
<jibel> it's disabled but reeanabled too early
<seb128> didrocks, is it 'locked' like password protected or just turned off/shield but you can go back to the session by hitting enter?
<didrocks> seb128: just turned off/shield
<seb128> k, so mostly cosmetic
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1814875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1814875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "Screensaver is not disabled during install" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> we have that bug every cycle :-/
<didrocks> yes…
<jibel> Laney, your changed are reviewed, approved and merged
<Laney> ♥
<jibel> ready for another upload
<seb128> on that note, meeting time!
<Laney> ok, need a new grub-installer which it sounds like Łukasz is reviewing
<jibel> yup
<Laney> then a debian/rules update, then ubiquity
<Laney> ok, meeting
<seb128> jibel, Laney, you should also maybe take https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373809 if you do an upload
<seb128> anyway, meeting
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  8 13:31:08 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), hellsworth, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> o/
<oSoMoN> \o
<Trevinho> \o
<didrocks> hey
<Laney> seb128: 08/10 12:44:13 <Laney> mwhudson: will do, [...]
<seb128> Laney, ack!
<seb128> hey hellsworth
<seb128> reminder since I didn't get much feedback earlier (either here on on discourse)
<seb128> tkamppeter, Trevinho, jamesh, tjaalton, robert_ancell (nothere), reminder that you are supposed to update your rls bugs status on discourse on monday (https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-7th-october-2019/12853)
<hellsworth> here. sorry i'm late
<seb128> kenvandine, can you remind tkamppeter , jamesh, robert_ancell about that?
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> ok, on that note
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop one
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> seb128: will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> robert is out all week
<seb128> right, he usually doesn't update those afaik though
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> might just be good to do a reminder to everyone :)
<seb128> no tracking unassigned this week, nice
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop one
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> some there, which makes sense at this point of the cycle
<seb128> bug #1844944 is fix commit with the gdm in eaon-proposed
<ubot5> bug 1844944 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.10 switching users broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844944
<seb128> I'm just going to untag
<seb128> bug #1846858
<ubot5> bug 1846858 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Media keys stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846858
<Trevinho> yeah, looks like is not a consistent bug
<seb128> that looks like it was a one time/temp issue so far so probably -1 at this point
<seb128> I'm going to untag as well
<seb128> bug #1846217
<ubot5> bug 1846217 in libcairo-gobject-perl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libextutils-depends-perl, libextutils-pkgconfig-perl (dependency of libcairo-gobject-perl)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846217
<seb128> is shared with foundations/going to be sorted out, we can skip it I think
<seb128> unless someone want to volunteer to file the MIR paperwork?
<seb128> seems not, moving on then
<seb128> bug #1847102
<ubot5> bug 1847102 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons around the dock only fully works once. After that they stick to the mouse pointer." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847102
<seb128> it's a bit annoying but doesn't seem a release blocker to me
<seb128> I would vote -1
<seb128> other opinions?
<marcustomlinson> -1
<hellsworth> agreed that sounds minor
<Trevinho> well not really minor, it hangs the whole desktop
<marcustomlinson> sorry willcooke ;)
<oSoMoN> it doesn't sound minor to me, but not a release blocker either I guess
<Trevinho> I've fixed it anyways
<seb128> Trevinho, the description doesn't state that it hangs the desktop
<seb128> I though dnd would just stop working until you press esc
<marcustomlinson> Trevinho: oh it's not clear that it hung the whole desktop
<seb128> but if you fixed it ... in what component?
<Trevinho> mh, ok... I think i got it that way, so maybe is different
<oSoMoN> and the bug should be assigned to you
<Trevinho> I'll track it without being in rls, don't worry
<oSoMoN> (if you fixed it)
<seb128> right, please reassign to the right component
<seb128> and make sure the fix you have is landing this week
<seb128> is that on gnome-shell? when do we get a .1 release? ;)
<Trevinho> I think is jst the extension
<Trevinho> and well .1... I suppose the latest they can :)
<Laney> get back on track!
<tjaalton> seb128: got it
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> that's it for incoming
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no unassigned there
<Laney> did we miss https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1846776 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846776 in gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (Ubuntu) "Renaming a desktop item causes the shell to hang" [High,In progress]
<seb128> (I'm going to check with people if assigned items are on track for release or if they should be delayed to SRU)
<seb128> Laney, seems like we did, thanks for catching it
<Laney> np
<seb128> looks like an annoying consequence and Marco has a fix proposed upstream
<seb128> I vote +1 to accept it
<Laney> should surely be accepted I think
<Trevinho> yeah, I added it just to make sure we were tracking it
<seb128> accepted, thx
<seb128> k, good this time? ;)
<seb128> I guess so
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, yours!
<Laney> thx
<Laney> looks like systemd broke on i386, need to talk to rbali_nt about that
<Laney> and not sure about libproxy
<Laney> jbicha: you going to follow up on that one?
<seb128> libproxy looks like mono installabilty on s390x
<Laney> think that's it for right now
<seb128> from what I saw with a quick lock
<Laney> sure, not to solve now though
<seb128> but yeah, jbicha please have a look
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-08 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> release is next week so please test eoan installer & installed system, including non english locales if you can
<seb128> and raise/report any issue you find
<kenvandine> will do!
<seb128> thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, do we need to test the hyperv image as well?
<seb128> I've to admit I tend to forget about that
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<seb128> k, thx
<seb128> that was it from me
<kenvandine> but we likely won't have them published on release day
<seb128> anything else?
<seb128> seems not, that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks team, good luck with the line to 19.10!
<Laney> neat, thanks
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  8 13:52:38 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-10-08-13.31.moin.txt
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you think the tb/dictionnary thing is worth rls tagging?
<Trevinho> thanks
<rbalint> Laney, nice job not pinging me :-)
<Laney> hey rbalint
<Laney> was about to look at the logs a bit more
<Laney> but if you want to skip that step and look directly, be my guest :>
<rbalint> Laney, looks sad indeed, did we start running i386 tests on amd64 kernel? exec-personality-x86.service: Executing: /bin/sh -x -c 'c=$(uname -m); test "$c" = "i686"'
<rbalint> + test x86_64 = i686
<Laney> rbalint: hmm, we might have done: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.614
<oSoMoN> seb128, that's a regression, probably worth tagging, yes
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<Laney> rbalint: so I guess uname -m there isn't that useful any more
<Laney> rbalint: but also, that this is technically 'badtest' for now I guess
<rbalint> Laney, interesting times :-)
<rbalint> Laney, yes, please
<Laney> oooooooooookey dokeyeyeyey
<Laney> poor i386 :(
<rbalint> Laney, at least unlike to the armhf setup i can relicate that locally in qemu
<Laney> true
<Laney> you can do armhf non-locally though on canonistack (just mentioning for completeness, i'm sure you know that)
<rbalint> Laney, no, can i do it easily with eoan?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> if you want to be close to what autopkgtest.ubuntu.com is doing
<Laney> then start a bionic arm64 instance and use autopkgtest-virt-lxd on there
<rbalint> Laney, well this is close, but not really identical :-\
<rbalint> Laney, i hoped you had something better ;-)
<Laney> why not?
<Laney> that's exactly what we are using for armhf
<rbalint> Laney, not eoan arm64 kernel?
<Laney> nope
<rbalint> Laney, ah, then i will give it a try next time, thanks
<Laney> but nothing stops you using that if you want to test something particular
<Laney> there should be eoan cloud images in there
<Laney> you can search for "testbed running kernel" in a log to see what it's using
<Laney> oSoMoN: thanks for the ubiquity translations!
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks to you for requesting them in your status update, that was a good way to start the day for me
<ricotz> Obtober 10th would be the dead line to get a bug-fix update into the release?
<Laney> depends what it is
<ricotz> vala package update
<seb128> ricotz, the closest you get from the line the more targetted/needed for the ISO/installer the update needs to be
<seb128> it can always be a (0 day) SRU then though
<ricotz> it is about https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/swell-foop/issues/13 which originally caused by vala, but fixed otherwise already
<ricotz> the root cause although might effect other packages
<Laney> right, let me try to understand mwhudso_n's changes
<ricotz> seb128, tomorrow would be sufficient?
<seb128> ricotz, yes, tomorrow is probably still fine
<ricotz> seb128, good
<seb128> ricotz, I will try to have a look to your bionic SRU as well btw
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, given some recent changes, having 0.40.17 would be better
<seb128> ricotz, k, I can wait for that, it's not like I was waiting for work/things to review :)
<ricotz> 0.40.16 contains the problematic binding change too which broke swell-foop
<seb128> ah ok
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, but please take a look when it is available
<seb128> will do
<ricotz> (0.40.16 is already 2 months old)
<seb128> right
<seb128> you should really apply for upload rights at some point
<seb128> or at least some ppu for vala :)
<ricotz> yeah :(
<seb128> what's the way again to get access to an armhf builder nowadays?
<seb128> the porter box is down and the canonistack only have arm64 images
<oSoMoN> seb128, armhf chroot or lxd on an arm64 canonistack instance
<seb128> I guess there is a way to log into an armhf env from the arm64 one but I don't remember how :/
<seb128> oSoMoN, any easy command to do that?
 * seb128 misses the good old day where you could just ssh to a porter box :-(
<seb128> oh well, I'm going to give that another try later, need to step out for a bit
<seb128> thx oSoMoN :)
<Laney> lxc launch ubuntu-daily:e/armhf
<ogra> just get a pi4/4GB and a USB3.1 SSD ... faster than LP or the cloud instances :)
<seb128> Laney, thx, will try that later
 * oSoMoN goes to a PTA meeting, have a good rest of the day everyone
<Laney> how do translation suggestions get approved?
<jibel> it's approved by members of the local translation teams
<Laney> mmm, no administrator?
<Laney> guess it's best if someone who understands it reviews it
<Laney> hope they are watching then :>
<jibel> I sent a call for translation this morning to ubuntu-translators so hopefully they read this ML
<Laney> right, I saw a few unreviewed ones which probably resulted from that
<Laney> would be sad if they didn't make it because of not being accepted
<jibel> French translations have been approved
<Laney>  🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷🇫🇷
<Laney> night
<Laney> hopefully tomorrow's iso is better
<willcooke> night all
<kenvandine> amurray: communitheme-dark isn't in gtk-common-themes and i'm not sure why.  We build Yaru with communitheme_compat=true
<kenvandine> to get communitheme
<kenvandine> so I guess Yaru isn't producing the dark variant in that case
<kenvandine> amurray: i found the problem and submitted a Yaru PR to fix it
<kenvandine> clobrano, can you take a look at https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1567 ?
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1567 in yaru "When building with communitheme_compat, link the dark varient as well" [Open]
<amurray> kenvandine: nice (fyi I am using communitheme-light - do you need a similar fix for this as well?)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-09
<kenvandine> amurray: PR submitted for communitheme-light https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1568
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1568 in yaru "When building with communitheme_compat, link the light variant" [Open]
<kenvandine> amurray: thanks for using the communitheme :)
<amurray> kenvandine: if I wasn't such a curmudgeon I would have upgraded my bionic install already but in the meantime it's the only way to get recent yaru goodness
<amurray> kenvandine: thanks for making it awesome'
<jamesh> you could always pin the yaru-theme-gtk package from a newer release
<amurray> jamesh: true
<kenvandine> hey jamesh
<jamesh> hi kenvandine
<amurray> kenvandine: I can confirm the new candidate build of gtk-common-themes works with communitheme-dark - will wait on your new PR landing for -light - thanks again
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Wimpress> o/
<RikMills> Laney etc al. Kubuntu manual partition seems ok with new ubiquity. Thanks for the fix :)
<RikMills> *et al
<jibel> RikMills, yw
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> And good morning Wimpress
<jibel> hi duflu and all
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<dupondje> oSoMoN: thanks for checking that Thunderbird Dictionary bug :)
<clobrano> kenvandine, hey thanks for the PR
<clobrano> and, hello everyone 0/
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well, and busy. Three of my release bugs require simultaneous attention today ;)
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> duflu, I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, the fftw3 issue is weird, the source didn't change and it started failing :-/
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> also it's armhf only
<seb128> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you?
<duflu> seb128, yeah I am digging deeper so won't confuse the situation by posting any guesses right now
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, how do you watch zfs related issues? I crossed a bunch yesterday when triaging recent report and subscribed you, unsure if that works for you or if you would prefer tagging or something else instead?
<seb128> duflu, k
<seb128> didrocks, I'm good :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, that's fine for me. However, for the installer ones, those are mostly dups
<didrocks> and we have annoying users when you repeat the same thing over and over again on bugs :/
<didrocks> but otherwise, feel free to subscribe us, that's helpful
<seb128> good, thx
<duflu> seb128, I did however spend half the weekend finding my armhf hardware is now too old to be useful
<jibel> seb128, i'm tracking installer related components on lp. you can  always subscribe me too
<duflu> So that was interesting
<seb128> jibel, hey, good :)
<seb128> duflu, :-/ we have those canonistack instance which are handy
<duflu> Yeah. I also have a working VM.
<seb128> duflu, I'm not sure if that armhf issue is worth spending too much time on though
<seb128> I wonder if building with O1 would make a difference/be a workaround
<duflu> I may be able to propose a fix "quickly" based on what I have seen. But will take time to confirm
<seb128> k
<seb128> so I did a daliy install yesterday using custom partitioning
<seb128> the details screen listed 0Mb partition in between each real partition which looked a bit weird, I wonder if that's a new issue or normal behaviour I never noticied/didn't remember (I also have more partitions on that test machine now than I had before so maybe that makes a difference)
<duflu> Also good news - eoan seems to have fixed a touchpad bug on a laptop I thought was faulty till now
<seb128> duflu, ah, nice when bugs autoresolve themselves with updates :)
<duflu> Yeah everyone hopes for it but really it practically never happens
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, do you also watch zfs-utils? e.g bug #1847325 got reported that sound like installer issue
<ubot5> bug 1847325 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "ZFS Installer refuses to install the boot loader on both disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847325
<didrocks> you mean zfs-linux?
<jibel> seb128, yes and it's our friend again
<didrocks> but yeah, this is the dup
<seb128> didrocks, obviously :p
<seb128> ah, you made a friend? nice :)
<didrocks> yeah, the one I was referring above ^
<didrocks> reporting xxx different various of the same issues, or when you explain, reporting a bug to report what you explain when it's not one…
<didrocks> or asking when it's going to be released on omgubuntu when you directly told him on the discourse topics few days ago
<seb128> :/
<didrocks> a little bit tedious
<jibel> Laney, hi, do you think the empty /cdrom could explain that there is no kernel on the installed system?
<jibel> xnox, ^
<duflu> I hope bug 1845454 gets fixed in time
<ubot5> bug 1845454 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic in tpm_ functions when booting kernel 5.3 in Ubuntu 19.10 (but 5.2 works)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845454
<didrocks> it looks for kernel in the casper_path, so sounds like it
<jibel> duflu, don't really have a choice, it's a showstopper for the release IMHO
<duflu> I would agree. Seems to be a minority of machines, but still a lot of machines
<duflu> Anyway, Seth has a fix proposed already
<didrocks> weird that ubiquity doesn't fail on not being able to copy a kernel though
<jibel> duflu, yeah just recent Dell machines ;)
<seb128> who needs a kernel anyway
<didrocks> indeed, systemd should be enough :)
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you? feeling better?
<willcooke> hey seb128, yeah much better than yesterday thanks
<seb128> great!
<seb128> and brb, relocating from my morning coffee :)
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<seb128> k, back now!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> morning
<Laney> weird internet problems but here now!!!!
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks
<willcooke> moin Laney
<Laney> what up willcooke
<marcustomlinson> morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> Trevinho, bonjourno ... what happened, gnome-shell having tarballs on time?! :)
<duflu> seb128, he was still around in my morning so give him time...
<RikMills> didrocks: I guess flavours should follow suit with this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.438
<didrocks> RikMills: that's correct, Wimpress as well ^
<didrocks> RikMills: feel free to hook you in to the bug
<RikMills> didrocks: thanks. I have put that info in #ubuntu-flavors
<didrocks> thx!
<seb128> bah, I just did a daily install but it's not in my grub menu post reboot :/
<Trevinho> seb128: hey... Yaz, we pinged florian in various flavors yesterday. It worked 😅
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, well done :)
<Trevinho> although I already found leftover bugs.
<seb128> :(
<Trevinho> nothing new, but they were staying there for a while.
<seb128> when do you travel to ubucon?
<Trevinho> and l_aney beated in handling the upgrade this morning, so... we'll get it soon
<Trevinho> seb128: now :-).
<seb128> ah, safe travel!
<Trevinho> about to take off really
<seb128> did you get the extensions bugfix updates ready?
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> seb128: missing kernel?
<seb128> roaming from a plane which is going to take off again? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, how do I tell?
<Trevinho> yes waiting for one more in desktop if we can, for the others I'll upload them in a silo later this afternoon
<didrocks> seb128: boot a live, mount the system and check its /boot
<seb128> didrocks, looks like it yes
<didrocks> I guess you didn't look if your install had the missing /cdrom?
<seb128> it's a bit unfortunate :p
<seb128> no, I just fired a daily install
<didrocks> but reading ubiquity code, it's really taking it from /cdrom/casper
<seb128> I wanted to test if the screen turned off during install
<didrocks> so sounds suspiciously related
<seb128> which it didn't
<didrocks> short install?
<seb128> 15 min ?
<seb128> also I stayed on the reboot dialog for 10 min while finishing other work on the other computer
<didrocks> hum, mine didn't take that long yesteday
<seb128> but that was a 'install only', not live session
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> I was on a live one
<seb128> I will try that next
<seb128> and maybe I get a kernel this time :)
<didrocks> check /cdrom!!! :)
<seb128> will do!
<didrocks> if it's empty, it's a good opportunity to check the resulting fs
<seb128> do we have a launchpad bug for the lack of kernel issue?
<seb128> I don't see one in the recent ubiquity reports
<didrocks> no, but we don't have one for /cdrom either
<jibel> I tried but LP keep erroring for me
<didrocks> so let's confirm if this is the case
<jibel> it's the same bug
<didrocks> and if so, I'm happy to open
<didrocks> what's the cause of missing /cdrom? Recent casper change? (to know against which package to open the bug)
<Laney> casper
<Laney> the cdrom.mount inclusion
<seb128> ah, thx
<jibel> didrocks, here is the text of the bug I tried to file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k65xkq3dPs/
<didrocks> thx jibel, filing it
<seb128> Laney, is x_nox the one supposed to look at resolving that?
<Laney> yes, he's been pinged about 1000000 times
<Laney> and again this morning
<Laney> no clear commitment to working on it though, get it rls-ed so that it is noticed in their meeting
<didrocks> bug #1847457
<ubot5> bug 1847457 in casper (Ubuntu) "No /cdrom mounted on live" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847457
<seb128> that doesn't seem good enough at this point of the cycle
<Laney> ok
<Laney> that's up to you
<seb128> willcooke, ^ can you get that escalated to foundation by some way?
 * Laney generally hopes we can talk to each other as colleagues
<seb128> Laney, that would be nice, but seems to not work in this case since we get no traction/reply :/
<Laney> well he doesn't seem to be online yet today
<Wimpress> I've subscribed the interested flavours to https://pad.lv/1847431
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847431 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "Installing ZFS without network is failing" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> Wimpress: saw that, thanks!
<Wimpress> And let them know in the flavours IRC channel.
<Wimpress> didrocks: I have a question for you.
<Wimpress> The flavours can seed package from outside main.
<didrocks> Hum
<Wimpress> What do you think about the flavours seeding zsys?
<didrocks> I see where you are going to :p
<didrocks> there is no snapshot "command" to create zsys snapshot (and so, reveal the history menu)
<didrocks> we can provide some guides
<didrocks> with manual commands
<willcooke> seb128, done
<didrocks> and then, yeah, there are some benefits for zsys
<didrocks> Wimpress: let's say if one flavor, like Mate, does that, it will be great
<Wimpress> OK, cool./
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<didrocks> I plan to write blog posts about the benefits of adding zsys next week
<didrocks> thanks Wimpress
<Wimpress> I think Budgie would be interested too. Probably Ubuntu Studio.
<didrocks> that should be fine, we have tests for it
<Wimpress> didrocks: Advocacy are happy to assist with blog post review if you want?
<didrocks> unfortunately, no snapshot command as being descoped…
<didrocks> Wimpress: sounds great!
<Wimpress> We can also schedule the social posts for any blogs you want to publish.
<didrocks> I used to have willcooke doing the per-reviewing
<didrocks> so other eyes are always good
<willcooke> still happy to review
<Wimpress> Likewise.
<didrocks> great ;) I hope to have some starts by Monday EOD (at least pure zfs one, then another one with zsys prepped as well)
<seb128> xnox, are you around? what's the status of that casper/cdrom problem? should we consider reverting the previous change to unbreak the ISO?
<jbicha> seb128: can you remove mono from eoan-proposed? it looks like that will fix the libproxy/s390x build
<seb128> doko, your mono sync in eoan-proposed is failing to build on s390x which create issues/block other things, is that ok to remove it for now?
<RikMills> any eyes on this one? LP: #1847469
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847469 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "19.10 daily 20191009: amd64 UEFI zfs_install succeeds but cannot boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847469
<RikMills> I believe that report is from tomreyn ?
<didrocks> RikMills: sounds like bug #1847457
<ubot5> bug 1847457 in casper (Ubuntu) "No /cdrom mounted on live" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847457
<RikMills> I wondered, but was not sure
<didrocks> sounds really like it
<tomreyn> RikMills: it is. i just noticed the installer / live system has upgrades available - so it may be PEBKAC
<didrocks> tomreyn: if you don't have the kernel, the issue can be /cdrom which isn't mounted
<didrocks> we have a revert ready if foundation can't fix it
<didrocks> (but it's not related to ZFS, it can be on ext4 as well)
<tomreyn> didrocks: there's been no pending kernel upgrade
<didrocks> tomreyn: maybe I was unclear, the issue of empty grub is probably due to no kernel installed on your target
<didrocks> which is itself probably due to /cdrom being empty when installing
<didrocks> hence, if you can double check that the target system has no kernel installed, that would help! :)
<tomreyn> didrocks: /target/boot/ has vmlinuz-5.3.0-13-generic which is about the size i'd expect
<tomreyn> and thanks for clarifying ;)
<didrocks> do you have an initrd as well?
<tomreyn> yes, also expected size. but note that this is a system i just installed after those apt updates, and which i have not tried to reboot to, yet
<didrocks> ah, it's another install?
<tomreyn> i'm just trying to find a way to gather logs before i try rebooting to it
<didrocks> not the one you reported?
<tomreyn> not the one i reported, buut created the say way.
<didrocks> and grub.cfg is empty?
<didrocks> like doesn't have any kernel entry?
<tomreyn> no, not empty, it lists the kernel :(
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> hence why I was asking if it's the same or not :)
<tomreyn> it must have been the grub update then
<didrocks>  /cdrom being empty is racy
<didrocks> so, it seems that on this install, you got lucky
<tomreyn> i'll try again without upgrading apt, then see if i can rpeorduce and whether kernel is installed but not listed in grub.cfg. but i'll move to #ubuntu+1, don't want to spam here more. sorry for the waste of time.
<didrocks> no worry! But yeah, look if /cdrom is empty or not before installing
<didrocks> if empty -> you will probably end up with an unbootable system (because no kernel installed)
<didrocks> this is ext4, zfs or whatever partionning option
<tomreyn> that's /cdrom on the running installer / live system, right?
<didrocks> right
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> didrocks: one more question: can i just mount /cdrom if it's missing? or will i just need to keep rebooting the installer till it's therE?
<tomreyn> can't "just mount" since /cdrom is not in fstab (and i'm not sure how i'd do it manually). will keep rebooting.
<Laney> systemctl start cdrom.mount
<tomreyn> thanks!
<Laney> :V V:
<Wimpress> https://twitter.com/phoronix/status/1181886449270087680
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel ^ :-)
<didrocks> excellent!
<Laney> laters potaters
<Laney> see you tomorrow
<didrocks> see you Laney!
<xnox> seb128:  it's desktop team's responsibility to maintain canary images and the layered livebuild code path; all release products using non-layered codepath are generated and are operating correctly; no you shall not revert the changes in casper & livebuild & livecd-rootfs as that will regress bootability of all the release products.
<xnox> seb128:  also, i've spend time unbreaking canary images which were failing to build from source for a long time, even though it's not at all my responsibility to work on it. Your welcome =) at least the livefs builds succeed now.
<xnox> seb128:  however initrds for them still do not appear to be generated with the correct environment, as they must provide unique uuid build stamp to operate correctly as expected by ubuntu-cdimage & casper
<xnox> seb128:  unless you are about the new casper bug, empty /cdrom. Yes if things are broken revert that.
 * xnox ponders how come I am testing this wrong, am I the only one using an actual CDROM?!
<sergiusens> xnox: surprised you still have one of those around!
<xnox> nah reproducible completely
 * xnox ponders life
<jibel> Wimpress, awesome :)
<xnox> omg
<seb128> xnox, hey, sorry I was at lunch, ack on what you wrote, I was speaking about empty /cdrom only today
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), vala updates are prepared in salsa
<seb128> ricotz, hey, ok, I will review/sponsor in a bit
<ricotz> thank you
<ricotz> 0.44.9 for eoan and 0.46.3 for sid
<seb128> k
<xnox> seb128:  i think i have a fix, but its ugly..... setting SYSTEMD_READY=1 in a udev rule. Imho, i think systemd is broken with their bound-device stuff for cdroms, so i want to file an upstream bug about it to hammer it out.
<xnox> seb128:  so yes, your revert is the way to go for 19.10 GA
<xnox> seb128:  thank you.
<seb128> xnox, good, thanks for looking!
<seb128> xnox, speaking about upstreaming, you still need to do that for your recent plymouth patch :)
<xnox> seb128:  which recent plymouth patch?
<seb128> xnox, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ' Add tile support in script plugin'
<xnox> seb128:  i submitted that to plymouth upstream, and i thought they took it https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/plymouth/plymouth/merge_requests/64
<gitbot> plymouth issue (Merge request) 64 in plymouth "script: Add image tile support." [Closed]
<xnox> seb128:  that was submitted prior to upload.
<xnox> seb128:  is that person confused about gitlab, and closed the merge (as in reject) whilst expecting it to be merged/pulled?
<seb128> xnox, ah sorry, I see it now
<xnox> seb128:  is it in, actually, master?
<seb128> I don't know what he did but it's in the commit
<seb128> yes
<seb128> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/plymouth/plymouth/commit/aa89dcdf5
<xnox> seb128:  ok good.
<xnox> seb128:  it's not in debian though i don't think and i didn't try submitting there.
<seb128> xnox, that's fine, we are no in sync with them anyway
<xnox> yeah
<seb128> I need to nag upstream into doing a release
<seb128> the current one is almost a year old and doesn't include the bgrt theme
<seb128> we are on a git snapshot atm... (as is fedora)
<didrocks> Trevinho: are you sure about the duplicate on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1554 ?
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1554 in gnome-shell "Volume up/down repeat keys don't work on Xorg" [Closed]
<didrocks> at first, it looks unrelated, but just double checking :)
<didrocks> ah, you reduplicate it to the correct one now :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I bisected and... It is
<Trevinho> yep I crossed my fingers (41 vs 14)
<didrocks> I see you like to blame on electron bug! :)
<didrocks> great news anyway :p
<Trevinho> Laney: if not too late you can add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1841929 to the changelog party
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1841929 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Volume up/down repeat keys don't work on Xorg" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> electron?
<didrocks> the incorrect duplicate :p
<Trevinho> ahh 😅
<Trevinho> I didn't either read... I saw the wrong number but was too late after my ctrl enter
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ currently points to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20191006/ - that's one purpose, right? due to bug 1847457 ?
<ubot5> bug 1847457 in casper (Ubuntu) "No /cdrom mounted on live" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847457
<tomreyn> s/ one / on /
<jibel> tomreyn, automated tests failed and the image has not been published
<jibel> publish -> copied from pending to currnet
<tomreyn> jibel: i see. so todays' (20191009) image failed some tests and shouldn't be used for testing, and those of the past two days, too? and sundays' ( current/ ) image does not yet have the zfs option enabled according to LuckyMan in #ubuntu+1.
<jibel> tomreyn, correct, wait for next build which will have a revert of casper and hopefully will be good.
<tomreyn> thanks
<seb128> bah, valgrind doesn't seem happy on my machine, it doesn't pick up glib/gtk debug symbols it looks like
<seb128> does it work for others?
<seb128> like if you install gnome-calendar-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbgsym libgtk-3-0-dbgsym and try to valgrind gnome-calendar?
<seb128> (also removing/adding a google account in goa while it's open and it should segfault)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<seb128> also I got gnome-shell unhappy a few times while trying to valgrind gnome-calendar now, I wonder if it's just slowing things too much or triggering some other bugs :/
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> i'm good. yesterday i was under the weather and today i feel great and ready to do all the things!
<seb128> nice!
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson, i will likely have questions for you in a bit so stay tuned :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, marcustomlinson, you can't pretend you are not reading IRC :p fancy trying that valgrind thing?
<hellsworth> i got the gnome-3-34-1804-sdk merged yesterday so looking at content snap and extension today
<hellsworth> oh oops seb128.. i'll try to bug marcustomlinson minimally then :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, sure, what do you need me to try?
<seb128> hellsworth, lol, don't worry, mine is easy and it's not important so marcus can ignore me :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, ideally
<seb128> $ sudo apt install gnome-calendar-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbgsym libgtk-3-0-dbgsym
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ;) "desktop_ers" highlights for me so it was hard to miss
<seb128> $ valgrind gnome-calendar
<seb128> $ go to g-c-c -> online account and add your canonical account (or remove add it back)
<seb128> see if
<seb128> 1- it segfaults
<seb128> 2- valgrind gives you some useful info
<seb128> 3- it screws your shell in some way
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ but don't stop what you are doing for that
<seb128> like if you want to try tomorrow morning when you are not in middle of something that works too
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can do that in a VM
<oSoMoN> as a background task
<seb128> would be nice
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> seb128, I added my Ubuntu SSO account but gnome-calendar didn't crash
<oSoMoN> did you mean google account, maybe?
<seb128> oSoMoN, and it's picking up the events?
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh yes, sorry, google canonical account I meant
<seb128> one which actually has a calendar :)
<oSoMoN> that makes sense, calendar events and all that…
<seb128> right
<seb128> sorry for not being clear
<oSoMoN> account added, and hu ho, shell froze
<seb128> ok, so it's not only me :/
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ did you see reports about that?
 * Trevinho checks
<Trevinho> sorry, just arrived at my place in SIntra
<oSoMoN> shell came back to life, but gnome-calendar crashed indeed
<oSoMoN> seb128, if I can help debug this further, let me know, I'll keep the VM paused
<seb128> oSoMoN, did valgrind give you anything useful?
<seb128> or do you lack symbols as well
<Trevinho> mhmh, not sure I find where to read the whole report
<Trevinho> maybe znc lost the messages...
<seb128> Trevinho, basically valgrind gnome-calendar and adding a google account in goa makes gnome-calendar and gnome-shell unhappy
<oSoMoN> hrm, shell froze again in my VM
<seb128> doing what?
<Trevinho> seb128: can you catch where the shell is froozen at?
<Trevinho> I can script you something in gdb if you want
<Trevinho> or well just do things from tty
<Trevinho> ssh
<Trevinho> or whathever
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^ if you have it stuck?
<seb128> Trevinho, I will try in a bit again
<seb128> I did switch back to upload vala and some other things
<seb128> I've another go at the calendar problems in a bit
<oSoMoN> seb128, I was just scrolling in terminal to read valgrind's output, and everything froze
<oSoMoN> I have a TTY so I can do things, but shell remains frozen for now
<seb128> oSoMoN, get a gdb bt t a a if you can maybe?
<oSoMoN> in ObjectBase::associate_closure(JSContext*, _GClosure*) () from /usr/lib/libgjs.so.0
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, so... try to do in gdb
<Trevinho> call (void) gjs_dumpstack()
<Trevinho> the output will be in journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-shell
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^
<Trevinho> however, it might be just something like... the shell uses some sync dbus method for talking with it, so....
<Trevinho> all the trace would be useful though
<Trevinho> probably the same can be, in such state, replicated when calendar is around and at given stop we kill -STOP it
<seb128> I bet it's something like that
<oSoMoN> doing that
<oSoMoN> man, journalctl is flooded with: JS ERROR: TypeError: windowActor is null (_addWindowEffect@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/closeDialog.js:74:13 vfunc_show@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/closeDialog.js:145:9)
<oSoMoN> and then JS ERROR: TypeError: null has no properties
<oSoMoN> I gotta go pick up my daughter from school, bbiab to dig further
<seb128> oSoMoN, don't bother, I didn't mean to derail you
<seb128> oSoMoN, I can do another round of debugging later as well, I just wanted someone to confirm it's not only me and it seems it's not :)
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: mh those should be harmless...
<Trevinho> Once you call the func from gdb you should get that out, so use journalctl -f in another terminal
<seb128> Trevinho, can you try if you get the issue as well? just valgrind gnome-calendar and add a google account to online settings
<Trevinho> seb128: ok sure
<Trevinho> but want to finish this desktop icons packaging
<Trevinho> first
<oSoMoN> back, let me see if I can get the stack
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, the JS errors might be harmless, but the journal is literally flooded with them, I've got countless occurrences every second, that can't be good
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: mh, okwell indeed no... you can get more out of those if you run the shell with debugging bits
<Trevinho> should be SHELL_DEBUG=backtrace-warnings:backtrace-segfaults
<Trevinho> although they should be default in ubuntu...
<oSoMoN> the stack dump doesn't look very useful to me, let me reproduce it here:
<oSoMoN> == Stack trace for context 0x55f74f9b6310 ==
<Trevinho> you can set that env in your xsession file
<Trevinho> ohhhk... then it's stuff happening in a js level that we can't control (i.e. not direct js call)
<oSoMoN> #0   7ffcc6522790 I   resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/closeDialog.js:138 (7f873625af70 @ 153)
<oSoMoN> and that's all
<oSoMoN> afaict
<Trevinho> and the full C trace is useless as well?
<Trevinho> ahhhh ok then no :)
<Trevinho> that line is useless here let me check ubuntu srcs
<Trevinho> mhmmh, it's connecting to a signal... how can be.
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: ooohohh, wait... that's not what we care here, that is the dialog that shows in alt+f2
<Trevinho> so some errors like that are expected
<Trevinho> we need to catch the one while is hangign
<Trevinho> hanging*
<Wimpress> didrocks: Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu Budgie, Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio are joining the ZFS fun.
<Wimpress> Kubuntu and Lubuntu require UI work, so not able to participate this cycle.
<jibel> Wimpress, this is excellent, thank you.
<Wimpress> jibel: 👍
<didrocks> Wimpress: great! Thanks a lot :) and getting early feedback on zsys will be nice! (I think we'll do an eoan ppa for people to get some feature updates)
<Wimpress> Cool. Looking forward to taking advantage of the ZFS features.
<didrocks> I guess we'll sync up after release with the incoming plans
<jibel> I'm rebuilding an iso with the new casper
<jibel> fyi
<Wimpress> The green edition is also rebuilding with new casper and seeds :-)
<didrocks> should be called matcha, not mate
<Wimpress> :-)
<Trevinho> meanwhile.... shell extensions are building here https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3819
<Wimpress> New iso is good :-) ZFS FTW!
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> high time for evening now that the code generation is working though, see you tomorrow!
<willcooke> nice one chaps
<willcooke> and with that, good night
<ricotz> please approve the vala package waiting the in eoan queue :)
<amurray> kenvandine: \o/ - latest candidate gtk-common-themes has your communitheme-light support - thanks again for fixing this :) now I don't have a transparent calculator anymore
<kenvandine> amurray: great, thanks so much for finding it
<sarnold> "canonical takes away transparent calculator"
<kenvandine> sarnold: tomorrow's headline
 * sarnold nods
<xnox> must make sure phoronix is not highlighted about this
<xnox> and askubuntu should not blog about this
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-10
<duflu> jamesh, one IRC server short?
<jamesh> hmm?
<duflu> I had not tried turning of and on again :)
<duflu> -of +off
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<Wimpress> Morning oSoMoN duflu o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, Wimpress
<jibel> hi all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Mirv> morning ubuntudesktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning Mirv
<oSoMoN> how are things?
<didrocks> good morning oSoMoN, Mirv
<Mirv> hello oSoMoN, didrocks
<Mirv> oSoMoN: still calling 'apt' on my SUSE, luckily they've a compatibility wrapper to zypper which works :D
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> muscle memory… I sometimes find myself typing "bzr" instead of "git"…
<Mirv> life's good, it's nice to maintain things in multiple distros a bit
<jamesh> oSoMoN: I know the feedback is kind of late, but do you have any thoughts on what I wrote here: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/how-to-expose-desktop-files-created-by-snaps-to-the-de/2853/14?u=jamesh ?
<mvo> against what package should I report a bug that in eoan after a login I need to go to sound settings and switch to the right output-device before I get audio? is that gnome-settings?
<oSoMoN> jamesh, I'll make sure to reply to your post later today
<jamesh> mvo: it's probably pulseaudio, I'd think
<mvo> jamesh: thanks, I will report there then. anyone in particular in the team who knows about this?
<jamesh> oSoMoN: I don't know when I'll have time to look at it, but it'd be good to know whether there's anything specific to Chrome's requirements
<jamesh> mvo: maybe duflu?
<mvo> jamesh: thank you! I report it and see what happens, after a couple of days of switching the output manually every day I will start pestering someone here again :)
<jamesh> mvo: what sort of sound devices is it bouncing between?
<jibel> mvo, do you have the bug #? i've had this bug for a while and couldn't find the one I filed. I'll confirm it
<duflu> Morning didrocks, Mirv
<duflu> mvo: Device selection is pulseaudio
<mvo> jamesh: its a "line-out" and a "hdmi/display-port"
<mvo> jibel: I am just now creating one, got distracted in a different channel in the middle of typing it :)
<mvo> duflu: thanks for confirming, I will file it there
<Mirv> morning duflu, and thank you for all the performance love you are spreading now to (at least) 3rd desktop environment.
<duflu> Mirv, no problem...
<mvo> jibel: bug 1847570 (I rambled a bit in the middle of the report because I feel like that finding the right setting could be easier too but I digress :)
<ubot5> bug 1847570 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Correct output device needs to be set again on each reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847570
<mvo> hrm, it does not even remember when I just logout/login oh well
<jibel> and also resume from suspend
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme aujourd'hui ?
<duflu> seb128, Kind of average but there is plenty of time for the day to improve. You?
<didrocks> seb128: c'est ok, et toi ?
<seb128> duflu, I think I'm fine but I'm not fully awake yet :)
<seb128> didrocks, ça va aussi
<seb128> let see if it's another day, another installer/release brekage!
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, we got a report that the .1 updates broke night mode/color profiles
<duflu> I think it's already bisected upstream
<duflu> Just need Jonas to look
<duflu> since it was his commit
<seb128> right
<seb128> still probably a release blocker so I prefer to mention it so people are aware
<seb128> do you know if anyone directly pinged Jonas about it yet?
<Trevinho> morning
<duflu> In the upstream bug yes. But he likely hasn't been awake since it was logged
<Trevinho> seb128: ok thanks... I read, let's see what upstream does and in case I look at more closely
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how is UbuCon?
<seb128> Trevinho, just nag Jonas, he's goin to fix it right? ;)
<Trevinho> Yes not sure if with rush though
<Trevinho> Good, but still to start the real one...
<seb128> brb, going back before u.k start their day
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> yo yo yo
<duflu> sup willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> what up duflu
<mvo> duflu, jibel fwiw, I was just testing a 19.04 live session on the same system and I get the right output device there by default, not sure if its random but if its not that feels like an eoan regression
<duflu> mvo, Thanks. We have done no customization this cycle but have got a new upstream release
<duflu> so many things can change
<mvo> duflu: I can boot a couple of times to see if its random or not if that helps. just let me know :)
<duflu> mvo, I can't find a good matching upstream bug so suggest logging one: https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/
<didrocks> &hey Laney, willcooke
<duflu> That is unless it's caused by one of those modules we patch in for Ubuntu
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks seb128 willcooke
<mvo> duflu: fwiw, in 19.04 I changed my output to hdmi, logout/login and still have hdmi so something apparently changed
<Trevinho> Hi Ianus
<mvo> (and it may not be not the bug from 2016 that my report got dupped to)
<duflu> Yeah I just wrote that
<mvo> duflu: aha, cool, thank you. sorry, now read backlog. I will report a upstream bug a bit later
<seb128> mvo, if you changge to the other output in disco does it remember? or does it just happen to prefer hdmi there?
<seb128> like does it restore the previously selected one
<seb128> or just go back to hdmi (which is the one you prefer as well)?
<mvo> seb128: I only have two outputs, analog and hdmi. it seems to not remember in eoan if I switch. I want analog and it always goes to hdmi for me on login
<willcooke> do you a dock or anything like that?  I think c_hrisccoulson reported something similar, and his was when he docked
<willcooke> you *have a doc#
<willcooke> dock
<duflu> Yes that would (should) cause a switch in outputs. If you want to change that you will need to edit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<duflu> Probably comment out: load-module module-switch-on-port-available
<didrocks> does anyone have a secure boot machine nearby?
<seb128> I think the inspiron 11 does secure boot?
<didrocks> hum, is it enabled and you have a working installation with it?
<didrocks> we need to know the kernel names in /boot
<didrocks> like, do they have .efi.signed
<seb128> well, I've a current eoan, unsure how to check if secure boot is active or not though
<seb128> let me boot it
<didrocks> sudo mokutil --sb-state​
<Laney> this laptop i'm on now is secure booted
<didrocks> Laney: do you mind checking the kernel file names?
<seb128> SecureBoot disabled on my inspiron
<seb128> sorry
<Laney> what are you afteR?
<Laney> just ls /boot?
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> didrocks, I can reinstall in secure boot here, just say the word
<didrocks> willcooke: if Laney can just ls, let's see
<dupondje> $ sudo mokutil --sb-state
<dupondje> SecureBoot enabled
<dupondje> tell me what you need :)
<Laney> hahah
<Laney> everyone is joining in
<Laney> i'm getting it
<didrocks> Laney is on the case :)
<jibel> ls is hard early in the morning ;)
<dupondje> :D
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vgv5fSmDZ/
<didrocks> ok, that explains
<didrocks> thanks Laney
<Laney> busy uploading desktop-icons at the same time
<didrocks> so, we have a lot of code in both ubiquity and grub to deal with .efi.signed
<didrocks> for signed use case
<didrocks> but it seems that we never have .efi.signed
<didrocks> (extension)
<didrocks> so, we only have a signed grub, but not a signed kernel?
<didrocks> (it explains why some people can't be on zfs, because in grub, we are filtering "compatible" kernels)
<didrocks> or what we thought was compatible
<seb128> Laney, just press the button! :)
<seb128> Marco has it in a silo
<Trevinho> yeah, that should be enough for dock
<Laney> yes thanks
<Laney> I am on it, it's ok, don't worry
<Trevinho> Be happy... Don't worry.. tu, tururu...
<seb128> k, sorry :)
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> didrocks: I don't think kernels are signed efi binaries like that
<Laney> you can see their sigs with sbverify --list tho
<didrocks> Laney: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot, I see:
<didrocks> "Official Ubuntu kernels being signed by the Canonical UEFI key, they are successfully validated, and control is handed over to the kernel. Initrd images are not validated."
<Laney> right, that is true, but they aren't *efi binaries*
<Laney> aiui anyway (I am a bit sketch on this)
<Laney> sketchy
<didrocks> ahhhh
<didrocks> I think I understand what you mean
<didrocks> like, can't be directly booted by UEFI (without grub)
<mvo> Laney: I remember plans at least to use pe executables as kernels so that shim can verify them
<mvo> iirc it just for the signatures
<didrocks> weird that we have all that code to prefer .efi.signed in grub though
<didrocks> (and in ubiquity, we deal with potential .efi.signed)
<Laney> mvo: interesting
<didrocks> ok, so https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=efi.signed&mode=&suite=eoan&arch=any
<didrocks> Laney: I guess you're right
<didrocks> so, we need to unteach grub, in zfs case about this special case (when we tried to mirror 10_linux_zfs)
<didrocks> refresh the testsuite
<didrocks> this is going to take the day to migrate
<Laney> v_orlon and/or c_yphermox would be more expert of course :-)
<didrocks> yes
<mvo> Laney: fwiw, if I run "binwalk" over my eoan kernel it tells me that it as a PE header so I think we already masquerade our kernel as a PR exe for shim. not sure if I'm stating the obvious here though :) (if so, sorry!)
<Laney> mvo: ah, yeah, I think that I heard about something where the firmware can directly load the kernel image
<mvo> s/PR exe/PE exe/
<Laney> should read something about how this all fits together
<Laney> not sure how shim would be involved if that was happening
<didrocks> jibel: ack on https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QRT988gXfQ/ ?
<mvo> Laney: shim will verify the signature of the kernel, it only understands PE executables AIUI. which (again AIUI) is the reason we make the kernel look like a pe executable
<mvo> Laney: I'm not sure we actually have good docs on this :/ I learned what I know mostly by listening to steve :)
<jibel> didrocks, it's weird to have a case structure with a single statement
<mvo> (and I may still have an incomplete picture)
<didrocks> I wonder why we have patches for .efi.signed
<jibel> it's equivalent to an if
<didrocks> jibel: want to be more adventurous and changing it? :p
 * didrocks is thus going to us test
<jibel> didrocks, it's ok with a comment then
<didrocks> let's remove the *) as well
<didrocks> case with one select only is livecd-rootfs style ;)
<duflu> seb128, did you see how unlucky we were with bluez 5.51 timing?
<duflu> Nevermind, aim for 20.04
<seb128> duflu, yeah, it's out for a few weeks but we missed feature freeze
<duflu> Also it was the day I went on vacation
<seb128> I didn't push for it since it seemed like it would be ok to wait for next cycle
<duflu> seb128, yeah there is a lot of value in having a mature package
<duflu> particularly at the end of cycle
<seb128> right, sometime there is a nice new feature/set of change that balances that but it didn't seem the case there
<duflu> Not really an option with bluez since adding 0.01 to the version number can mean huge changes
<duflu> At least we know what GNOME means by adding 0.0.1
<popey> Is there a known "good" image of 19.10 with zfs I can test?
<didrocks> popey: latest works without secure boot enabled
<didrocks> there is a grub2 in UNAPPROVED to fix the secure boot enablement issue
<popey> ah okay
<popey> will that be tomorrow's iso?
<didrocks> hoping so… grub2 has a lot of autopkgtests and takes time to migrate, so depends on when it's accepted by the release team (hence the ping)
<didrocks> but I think that should be ok
<popey> ok, I've set aside some time tomorrow for testing.
<didrocks> nice ;)
<Laney> tkamppeter: had a bit of a bumpy time with cups-filters? ;-)
<Trevinho> I think it's more the printing dialog backend nowadays!
<Laney> 3 new releases in the queue within a few hours
<Trevinho> seb128: anything I should particularly look at?
<Trevinho> I want to check that valgrind thing
<Trevinho> plus, probably do tracker 2.3.1 (miners are not needed as only tests changed)
<Trevinho> mh, no archive released but git release is there mhmh
<Trevinho> mh not either a tag though, I think i will skip this
<seb128> Trevinho, nothing I can think of atm
<seb128> if someone could check if valgrind if picking glib/gtk dbg symbols or not for them it would be nice
<seb128> it's definitively not working on gnome-calendar for me which is weird
<Laney> do some reviews for Daniel ;-)
<seb128> (but I saw a few gtk symbols in other calls so it's weird)
<seb128> or that :)
<seb128> Trevinho, you also have some bugs still open on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> (bbiab lunch outside)
<ogra> they dont let you eat indoors ? how rude !
<Laney> ah buggy report
<Laney> that only shows on the hub thing for bionic
<Laney> or was that the intent?
<danboid> Can zsys or another tool create ZFS/GRUB boot environments under eoan yet?
<Trevinho> seb128: well, I can look at the OSK one while for the touch one is not trivial and involves more changes I think
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<Laney> yeah not sure those are really rls for eoan, rather trello for freaky if anything no?
<oSoMoN> hello ricotz
<Trevinho> seb128: sooo... for that calendar thing, I just ran calendar from valgrind, added a new agoogle account from control-center, but... all worked
<Laney> ANOTHER cups-filters
<Laney> what is going on
<Trevinho> new printers get released any second!
<Trevinho> seb128: tried again, no shell hang, but I did get a calendar crash or smth like that
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi
<ricotz> oSoMoN, the upstream fix for the firefox translation issue, is fixing even more regression in current trunk builds ;)
<ricotz> jbicha, could you do a swell-foop no-change rebuild?
<jibel> didrocks, the grub entry is correct with grub from -proposed. Tested with secure boot + zfs.
<jibel> didrocks, and bonus points: the system boots
<Laney> haha
<Laney> correct ordering of which point is bonus / not-bonus there
<danboid> didrocks, I emailed you earlier asking if there is a command to create ZFS boot environments yet?
<didrocks> danboid: well, you emailed me an hour ago. Those kind of discussions are better on the ubuntu discourse topic so that it can benefit for everyone
<didrocks> danboid: you can use the ZFS topic https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/enhancing-our-zfs-support-on-ubuntu-19-10-an-introduction/12130
<didrocks> also, I'm unsure what you mean by creating ZFS boot environments. You can install from ubiquity which install a system on ZFS
<didrocks> grub doesn't install a system
<didrocks> jibel: thanks for testing and great for the bonus point :)
<didrocks> let's see once it migrates, I've relaunched the tests with grubzfs-testsuite 0.4.4
<danboid> didrocks, FreeBSD had beadm (now bectl) which adds new boot environments to the FreeBSD bootloader menu. They are essentially bootable system snapshots. There is a Linux / GRUB equivalent called zedenv
<didrocks> danboid: this is what will be zsys in the future: https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys
<danboid> didrocks, https://github.com/johnramsden/zedenv
<didrocks> danboid: in the coming weeks, we'll publish some blog posts about it and what's our future plan, but yeah, that's in a nutshell what is going to manage ZFS systems, with autosnapshots and such
<didrocks> (the grub version we have in eoan is already compatible with it)
<danboid> didrocks, I'd recommend you have a play with bectl under FreeBSD to see how that handles boot environments. The other option is installing Arch Linux using ALEZ, which is the easiest way to test zedenv
<danboid> didrocks, https://github.com/danboid/ALEZ
<danboid> I think zedenv would need some tweaking to work with Ubuntu's dual pool and specific dataset config
<didrocks> danboid: will play with them!
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hi, please push your libreoffice 1:6.3.2-0ubuntu2 to git
<danboid> didrocks, Great! Boot environments are my fave ZFS feature for sure
<marcustomlinson> okidokes
<danboid> didrocks, OpenSolaris had them first, but I've never really used Solaris much
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: k done
<didrocks> ack
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, thank you
<seb128> Trevinho, @valgrind, ack, thanks for testing
<oSoMoN> ricotz, that's good news, thanks for catching the regression in time!
<Trevinho> seb128: you get into that again let's try son thing like tmate so I can check myself
<seb128> Trevinho, I will lend you the laptop on monday so you can debug ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: oh... Right. I always forget you'll be so close very soon
<ricotz> seb128, hi, is something blocking vala from transitioning? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/0.44.9-0ubuntu1
<ricotz> could someone retry vala armhf autopkgtest?
<seb128> ricotz, seems to be automake-1.16/armhf failed I retried it now
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<Trevinho> deskoppers, anyone has noticed https://imgur.com/Lvf4CrI.png (windows disposed as there was more space in the bottom)
<didrocks> don't have that immediately, but I may have seen that once or twice
<didrocks> I don't go to the expose mode much though
<mgedmin> I see this right now on 19.04
<hellsworth> good morning everyone
<Trevinho> mgedmin: ok, do you also have errors mentioning workspace.js into your journalctl
<Trevinho> that are actually coming all the times?
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<Trevinho> like, using journalctl -f
<Trevinho> hi hellsworth
<hellsworth> hio!
<mgedmin> there's a gnome-shell[3310]: JS ERROR: TypeError: this._workspacesViews[i] is undefined with a traceback
<mgedmin> it's not getting repeated when I trigger the overview a couple of times while having journalctl -f running
<jibel> Trevinho, I have the same issue with this message in journal
<jibel> oct. 10 16:28:39 herm gnome-shell[4471]: JS ERROR: Error: DANMED YOU SHELL
<jibel> :)
<mgedmin> the timestamp of that error is 17:23, right when I replicated the bug and mentioned that here on IRC
<Laney> hahah
<Trevinho> ok easy reproducer
<jibel> and a typo in the error message BTW
<Trevinho> just close a view from the overview... and tadaaaaaaaaaaa
 * Trevinho celebrates the reproducer dance
 * Trevinho hides into the darkness of js
<Laney> good that you found something to do other than reviews ;-)
<Trevinho> hehe, I had already crazy ideas for loosing time, don't worry :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, bug #1834967 ?
<ubot5> bug 1834967 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Activities overview doesn't shrink some windows adequately and they are partially off screen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834967
<Trevinho> seb128: effect is the same indeed, let me see how dock affects that though as locally IIRC was happening even without...
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't think anyone confirmed it was due to the dock
<seb128> Trevinho, it's just if you needed a bug reference to use
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, so indeed is the dock though, disabling the extension there's not such problem, the JS error stays though, but that's another story
<seb128> :(
<ricotz> seb128, did the automake-1.16 test for vala fail again, or was the retry not ran yet?
<ricotz> anyway, this is not related to vala, so can it be forced to transition?
<seb128> ricotz, ask on #ubuntu-release
<seb128> ricotz, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/automake-1.16/eoan/armhf ... retried worked for glib but didn't finish for vala yet, they take hours
<ricotz> seb128, I see, thanks, I hope forcing it is possible regardless
<infinity> jibel, Laney, seb128: Is it too late for me to whine about zfs-in-ubiquity implementation details?
<seb128> you can always whine, unsure we will change much at this point though
<seb128> also patches are welcome if you have improvements idea, we can probably help with reviews
<infinity> seb128: The big complaint is that, unlike every other fs/storage implementation, which keeps tools on-demand, we're adding zfsutils to every desktop seed.
<infinity> seb128: And maybe that was to work around the autoremoval ubiquity bug, but mwhudson fixed that.
<seb128> is that the question you asked jibel about yesterday?
<seb128> (I don't know if he replied to that)
<infinity> seb128: Yeah.  I didn't see a reply, unless my IRC client lied to me.
<seb128> didrocks, ^ do you know why we did it this way?
<didrocks> there was part of the autoremoval ubiquity bug and the late review (the MP has been opened for a while upstream). I think the concern is valid and we should have zfsutils-linux in the pool, unsure we have time now for the release though
<didrocks> (and so, only install it on demand)
<infinity> If it was installed on demand from the pool, the autoremoval bug wouldn't triggre anyway.
<didrocks> however, we need the tool in the live sesion, or ensure the module is loaded before starting the partitionning
<didrocks> session*
<infinity> The bug was for things in the live task (which is how ubiquity gets all its tools)
<didrocks> ok, so only removing it from the blacklist
<didrocks> and having it removed on demand
<infinity> But to be congruent with lvm, btrfs, etc, it should be in the live layer, and then marked for keep.
<didrocks> I think this is valid, unsure if there is time or if it's too late. I think seb128 is correct and if anyone has time to tackle it before release
<didrocks> we can review/retest
<infinity> I just don't feel it's appropriate to pull it in as a recommends on all upgrades and installs unless we expect a vast majority of systems to be zfs overnight, which I think isn't a reasonable thing to assume.
<infinity> (And if we did assume that, it belongs in a lower seed, not all the desktop seeds)
<infinity> So, I'd be happy to take changes to this over between now and, say, Tuesday.  I'd rather get it right than have one release where it came in from desktop seeds and then worrying about it being autoremoved when we drop it from the same seeds later.
<infinity> (Or be stuck having it there forever to avoid that)
<infinity> So, at the very least, it should be marked manual if an install is zfs, regardless of how we're shipping it.
<infinity> To avoid it being removed in a year by accident.
<infinity> And once we fix it to mark manual, then moving it from desktop to live-common is basically a no-brainer non-change.
<didrocks> let's see with jibel tomorrow, I'm unsure there is time for more than marking manual for now
 * didrocks -> eod
<seb128> didrocks, have a nice evening!
<seb128> jibel, ^ can you comment on that when you are around?
<seb128> infinity, does it create any problem in practice? I think the least we have to change at this point the better
<seb128> like how much do we want to fix that?
<infinity> I'm happy to help with this once I land in London as well.  Not just going to yell and make demands on others' time.
<infinity> seb128: So, not having it marked manual is a real problem.  If we fix that, then which seed it's in is less of a problem and more of a bizarre/gross oddity, cause we can drop it from the seed later and people not using it will just get it removed.
<infinity> But I'd certainly rather they didn't get it to start with (and that the design in ubiquity was consistent as a result)
<seb128> k
<seb128> when are you going to be in London?
<seb128> we don't have the people needed around anymore today
<infinity> I get in mid-day Sunday.
<seb128> so probably for tomorrow or monday if that's still ok
<seb128> k, sounds like a monday thing then
<seb128> works for you?
<infinity> I'll also be around tomorrow, but timezone skewed from you lot, cause I'm in LA right now.
<seb128> let's see if jibel replies before your tomorrow
<seb128> if not it's for monday I guess
<infinity> But yeah, I think we can get this sorted Monday.
<seb128> great
<infinity> Reuploading all the metas takes roughly zero time on a machine with a fast connection to the seeds, so it's really just about making sure the rest is sane.
<Trevinho> infinity: sooo... I can't figure out easily that overview offset, I fixed the error meanwhile but the other needs some more study I might not finish by tonight. Considering also Ubucon.
<Trevinho> Sorry infinity, meant to ping seb128
<infinity> Trevinho: Good, cause I had exactly zero idea what the heck you were talking about. ;)
<infinity> Trevinho: Oh! (yes, I should file a bug, but)... Remember that bug you fixed in compiz/unity7 for me years ago where maximizing/unmaximising windows over and over would slowly shrink them?  gnome-shell has the same bug.
<seb128> Trevinho, no hurry don't worry, that's not a release bug
<seb128> it's cosmetic
<infinity> Trevinho: Most obvious in terminals that size by column/row instead of pixels (like gnome-terminal), cause it shrinks by a whole col/row on each iteration.
<seb128> Trevinho, enjoy ubucon, we can talk bugs on monday :)
<infinity> Trevinho: Just something to mull over in the back of your mind and see if you remember how it was broken in the previous window manager you fixed. :P
<Trevinho> infinity: eheh... If you open a bug also find the old one as I've really no idea of how I fixed it :-D
<infinity> Trevinho: I'll have to scour changelogs to figure out what release that was fixed in, but I can probably find it.
<infinity> Trevinho: I think it had something to do with miscaculations due to max windows not having borders or some such (hand wavy).  And, of course, while the symptoms are the same, the bugs may be entirely different.
<Laney> bloody glib
<Laney> that failure on i386 is clearly real
<Laney> will have to look into that on monday unless someone wants to tomorrow
<Laney> it'd be OK for that update to become an SRU though
<Laney> ciao, see you monday
<willcooke> night Laney
<seb128> Laney, enjoy the w.e!
<marcustomlinson> Happy times Laney!
<marcustomlinson> And with that I’m off too. Byyeee
<willcooke> +
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> night all
<jibel> infinity, I'm fine with your proposal, I'll have a look tomorrow.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-11
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu, jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, joyeux vendredi !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<willcooke> yawn.  morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> And morning Wimpress
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> hi Wimpress
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Wimpress
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<Wimpress> didrocks: nice job on correcting Jim via Twitter.
<Wimpress> He DMd again last night. He is interested in writing more articles about ZFS on Ubuntu.
<Wimpress> Also mentioned some tools (I think he wrote) to manage snapshots.
<didrocks> Wimpress: :) he looks like a really nice guy! Nice to see accurate technical deep dive
<didrocks> yeah, he did some
<didrocks> I'm drafting the second blog post (the first was in august) today
<didrocks> this one won't really talk about zsys yet
<didrocks> but rather covering the current state in the desktop, and will tease about zsys
<didrocks> I think for next set of articles, we can give him some preview after reviewed and so on
<didrocks> but time is short, between bug fixing and that… :p
<Wimpress> That all sounds great 🙂
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel didrocks duflu oSoMoN willcooke Wimpress
<willcooke> howdy marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Wimpress, marcustomlinson
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<popey> Morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> hey popey
<willcooke> morning popey
<duflu> Morning popey
<oSoMoN> good morning popey
<popey> do we know if the 11-10-2019 isos are bootable/installable today? :)
<willcooke> downloading atm
<popey> Yesterday on my 1904 to 1910 upgraded system I had real trouble with gnome-software, want to see if it's still an issue on a clean install.
<popey> It would initially not show me debs at all. Then after killing gnome-software and restarting, it wouldn't show me snaps! :S
<popey> Was in a strange either/or state. Only fixed after a reboot.
<jibel> didrocks, said the shell is crahsing in the live session
<jibel> popey, ^
<popey> aw
 * popey gets the iso anyway
 * dupondje hopes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1844523 will get fixed :D
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1844523 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Dock hidden after lock/unlock" [Undecided,New]
<popey> FWIW, I did an install from today's ISO using zfs. It worked.
<jibel> Yay \o/
<jibel> thanks for testing popey
<didrocks> great ;)
<Trevinho> morning guyz
<popey> Why is there an "examples.desktop" in my home on eoan which when clicked opens it in gedit?
<popey> Shouldn't that be a symlink?
<Trevinho> dupondje: ah, I didn't remember that... I will check the Wayland session later
<oSoMoN> popey, fwiw I'm seeing the same, the desktop file opens in gedit
<oSoMoN> not very useful
<oSoMoN> good news everyone! the chromium theming bug (most notable when using CSD) appears to be fixed with gtk-common-themes from the candidate channel
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: nice!
<willcooke> popey, oSoMoN - same in the live session.  Logging a bug
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1847736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847736 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "examples.desktop file in home dir is opening in gedit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> looks like its been broken for a while
<popey> right click a folder in home, there is a blank line at the end of the context menu. This doesn't happen with files.
<popey> https://pad.lv/1847738
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847738 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Empty item in folder context menu" [Undecided,New]
<popey> https://pad.lv/1847740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847740 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Auto-hide dock causes clock/notification to move" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> ricotz: no 😉
<jbicha> ricotz: you forgot to mention the reason why the swell-foop rebuild is needed and I need a reason for it to get through the Release Team
<jbicha> filing a bug might be helpful too
<ricotz> jbicha, just try to start it :)
<jbicha> ricotz: any idea why a rebuild would fix that?
<ricotz> jbicha, a vala binding change, the upstream fix circumvent this problem, but a simple rebuild now does the trick too
<jbicha> ok, I don't think I'll have time until late today
<popey> Is it expected to have a 0.8s delay between clicking applications and the icons appearing?
<popey> That feels very long.
<jbicha> popey: I think Super+A is faster, what do you think?
<popey> hi jbicha !. yes, super A is much faster. I had no idea Super A was a thing. It's weirdly inconsistent though. Super A punches you in the face immediately but animates them away when you exit
<popey> so clicking application icon is slow to appear/disappear, but pressing super a is fast to appear, slow to disappear. Weird UX
<jbicha> I helped copy the Super A shortcut from Unity a long time ago (the shortcut, not the specific behavior/delay, etc.)
<popey> Excellent! I appreciate that! :D
<popey> The animation is typically used to indicate to new users where the icons "went".
<popey> Unity sped up over time, because once you know where the icons go, you don't need a slow animation to remind you constantly.
<popey> Doesn't feel like g-s gets faster over time.
<willcooke> popey, if you fancy playing, check out the "impatience" extension and see if you can get the behaviour you like from tweaking that.  Would be a useful check point on whats tweakable
<popey> Installed, and that's also weird.
<popey> If you set that to the fastest setting "0.00" it still clearly animates but zero speed, so there's a strange flicker as the icons appear
<popey> so it's kinda as fast as super a, but worse because it judders onto the screen
<popey> Setting it to 0.1~0.2 or so, undoes that weirdness, and makes it all much quicker. (still weird to be inconsistent between the icon and super a)
<jbicha> Impatience has been one of the most popular Extensions for a long time so it might be worth trying to start a dialog with GNOME Design about the animation speed there
<popey> Initially it's less the animation speed, more the delay
<popey> There's a significant delay (easing) before *anything* animates. It doesn't start as soon as you click the button.
<jbicha> the delay might be difficult to fix 😢
<popey> maybe 0.5s
<popey> I don't think it's a bug, but actual coded-in delay
<popey> I am no expert tho :D
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, apparently desktop-icons wasn't synced from debian, could you do that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: is there any new features, or bug fixing only?
<Trevinho> didrocks: just fixes
<Trevinho> and a rls-bug one most of all
<didrocks> pfff, il faut que je sync d'abord le truc de Trevhino
 * didrocks sur les rotules
 * didrocks too tired!
<didrocks> Trevinho: I can't find your package
<Trevinho> didrocks: sorry, but today all the desktop_pers are off :)
<didrocks> no worry, just give me the package name, I'm trying to find your stuff but I think I'm dead cerebrally after too many emails, upload, fixes, writing and sync :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, actually I noticed is already https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah see :)
<Trevinho> so don't need to be bothered, it just went in 2nd page and was too long
<Trevinho> to notice there was one :)
<didrocks> I guess you can ping on #u-release if you want to have it for the week-end
<Trevinho> well, no much rush, unless we can get in into the iso
<didrocks> Trevinho: I tried to get some stuff as well that I uploaded this morning, we'll see ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I noticed xD
<didrocks> will be great to have all that ready for the week-end, when I think we'll have more testers
<didrocks> I still don't understand why apt-get search desktop | grep shell didn't work to find it back
<Trevinho> didrocks: no clue, even searching in the queue work when you search for "desktop-icons" but it does if you search "gnome-shell-extension"
<Trevinho> not really a grep apparently
<didrocks> weird…
<didrocks> ok, I'm not alone at least :)
<didrocks> is the conference still on ?
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, I'm looking at replicating https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/eoan-stable/revision/1494.1.3/chromium-browser for the MATE desktop, could you point me to how favourites/launchers are created and stored in MATE?
<oSoMoN> I also wanna do the same for Plasma, if anyone is familiar with how it's done there I'm interested
<oSoMoN> okay, I think I found it for mate-panel, there's a "launcher-location" key for each object under org.mate.panel.object-id-list
<oSoMoN> not ideal because that means iterating over all existing objects, but that shouldn't be too hard
<oSoMoN> the benefit is minimal though, because the running state of an application is not connected to the launcher button
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, does that look sane? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxS8G32wTk/
<popey> I'm gonna do a little 19.10 noodling around live stream in ~15 mins. No requirement to watch. Just thought I'd let you know if you have a second screen to have nonsense playing on <3  https://youtu.be/EAnSDaSiwnw
<oSoMoN> a good opportunity to test Picture-in-Picture :)
<kenvandine> popey: nobody reads the documentation :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, a user pointed out that the chromium snap theming bug is fixed with gtk-common-themes from the candidate channel, and I confirmed this finding
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, can it be promoted to stable?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: yes!
<kenvandine> I just finished testing that ;)
<kenvandine> it fixes a few things
<oSoMoN> perfect timing!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: promoted
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, cheers
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, I pushed my changes to the chromium-browser wrapper for MATE: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/eoan-stable/revision/1517
<oSoMoN> your feedback welcome
<hellsworth> morning everyone
<willcooke> morning hellsworth
<kenvandine> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> happy friday :)
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> good morning all!
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey marcustomlinson
<hellsworth> look at this!
<hellsworth> https://snapcraft.io/gnome-3-34-1804
<hellsworth> :D
<marcustomlinson> :)
<hellsworth> on my workstation running 19.10, i've noticed that periodically my screen flashes, briefly showing the windows in the background on the same screen and i have this gnome-shell log in syslog:
<hellsworth> Oct 11 09:12:06 bmo gnome-shell[2487]: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: trigger: TypeError: this._rippleAnimation is not a function#012_showApplications@/home/heather/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/custom-hot-corners@janrunx.gmail.com/extension.js:243:9#012_runAction@/home/heather/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/custom-hot-corners@janrunx.gmail.com/extension.js:221:13#012_emit@resource:///org/gnome/
<hellsworth> gjs/modules/signals.js:135:27#012_trigger@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/layout.js:1382:9#012_onBarrierHit@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/layout.js:1405:13
<hellsworth> i can't reproduce it. it just happens periodically.
<hellsworth> has anyone else seen similar behavior?
<hellsworth> it's weird taht there's a gmail address in that error
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: it's common practice to use an email address in your extension UUID
<marcustomlinson> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Extensions/UUIDGuidelines
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: so that error looks to be coming from the custom-hot-corners extension
<hellsworth> ah ok then email address is fine
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: disable that extension and see if the problem goes away then I guess
<hellsworth> yeah i tried. it's in a funky state now
<hellsworth> i guess i'll reboot. it's been a week anyways
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: Alt + F2 , type 'r' then Enter
<marcustomlinson> to restart the gnome shell
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-12
<tomreyn> could you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1847826 - I'm not sure exactly how to reproduce it yet, but I did produce it twice now.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847826 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ZFS installer crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
